#ubuntu-it 2011-02-14
<brutto> ciao a tutti
<brutto> ciao, posso??
 * go^ sleeps..bye:)
<Shin3> \o
<Mios> buongiorno
<Mios> è possiblile eliminare il pannello principale di gnome?
<Mios> vorrei solo la barra di awm
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<Shin3> \o
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri__> salve una domanda spero facile facile... ho aggiornato ubu alla 10.10 e ora no mi escono più le icone degli applicativi che sono in esecuzione nella barra sotto...come faccio a farli ricomparire?
<glpiana> dinitasto destro sul pannello e aggiungi al pannello l'elenco finestre
<dimitri__> ok grazie
<dimitri__> ciao glpiana e grazie tante
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> ciao dimitri__
<matteppi> Buongiorno
<matteppi> mi servirebbe una mano
<matteppi> c'? nessuno?
<jester-> <jester-> 'ngiorno
<matteppi> ciao
<Claudinux> !nessuno | matteppi
<ubot-it> matteppi: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<matteppi> Ho un laboratorio di 15 computer, collegati ad un sevrer, per ora ? tutto su windows, vorrei passare ad ubuntu, sia il server, sia i desktop. Ci sono tanti account(uno per classe), sul sevrer, con uno spazio riservato, dove i ragazzi possono salvare i loro lavori. come posso farlo in ubuntu? creare degli account remoti sul server, a cui possono accedere gli utenti sul desktop? p.s. i ragazzi devono accedere allo s
<matteppi> tesso account contemporaneamente.
<massimo18> ?
<matteppi> cosa non ? chiaro?
<massimo18> matteppi: una rete è una rete a prescinere dal SO quindi non avrai nessuna difficoltà con ubuntu
<jester-> matteppi: i server seri sono linux e dialogano sia con linux che con winzoz
<matteppi> si ma non so come creare gli account remoti
<matteppi> e poi accedere a questi dal desktop, senza fare il login sul locale
<matteppi> ok, descrivo meglio il problema, e poi lo posto su paste.
<jester-> matteppi: se la rete è complessa sarebbe meglio che ti rivolgi a uno del mestiere
<massimo18> :)
<massimo18> magari all'attuale amministratore di rete
<jester-> una rete con 15 pc non è un bruscolino da improvvisare
<massimo18> matteppi: e poi se non ho capito male è una scuola o giù di lì
<matteppi> si ? una scuola
<matteppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566892/
<matteppi> il problema ? che i "tecnici" smanettano solo su windows, e stiamo portando avanti un progetto per convertire tutto ad ubuntu.
<massimo18> matteppi: cerca una persona competente ....
<matteppi> :massimo18 stavo cercando qui, una persona comptente. altrimenti sarei andato da un tecnico, l'avrei pagato, e avrei risolto il problema, ma visto che c'? un canale IRC, di un SO open source, dove danno aiuto in modo gratuito....
<barby> matteppi  qual'è il tuuo problema?
<massimo18> matteppi: si ma in questo caso è difficile .... comunque al limite aspetta e riprova a chiedere ....
<glpiana> massimo18, vedi se qui trovi le informazioni che ti servono http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server?highlight=%28server%29
<glpiana> lol massimo18 sempre in mmezzo sei :D
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> matteppi,  vedi se qui trovi le informazioni che ti servono http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server?highlight=%28server%29
<jester-> massimo18: abbiamo un paio di amministratori di rete nello staff ma sembra siano impegnati, comincia a chiedere su #ubuntu-server
<massimo18> :P
<matteppi> una domanda al volo
<matteppi> ubuntu desktop
<matteppi> pu? accedere ad account remoti?
<matteppi> al posto di quelli locali, intendo
<glpiana> matteppi, certo che può. dovresti trovare indicazioni nell'elenco di guide che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> matteppi, ma tu sei amministratore di rete?
<jester-> matteppi: in pratica 15 pc collegati allo sesso switch si vedono
<jester-> matteppi: un server server scopi e configurazioni diverse
<matteppi> non capisco la tua domanda jester-
<jester-> matteppi il server per quali scopi è usato oltre che andare un internet
<jester-> in*
<Odo> matteppi, ma di preciso cosa vorresti fare?
<jester-> matteppi: firewall, posta, programmi comuni ete tc?
<matteppi> no, serve solo per archiviare i file
<matteppi> e si, come accesso ad internet
<jester-> matteppi: normale che dovrai creare degli account
<Odo> matteppi, scusa ma se devi solo farli uscire su internet semplicemente assegni un ip ad ogni macchina e  li colleghi al router, chiaro dovrai fare la rete e mettere degli switch, ma se dici che gia' la avevi con windows, devi far poco
<Odo> matteppi, per l'archiviazione dei file, puoi mettere un server ftp su una macchina
<matteppi> odo: ho bisogno che ogni desktop sia collegato con lo stesso account. altrimenti bisognerebbe creare 100 account su ogni computer
<Odo> matteppi, e vabbe' crei su ogni macchina lo stesso identico user
<jester-> matteppi: ogni pc a un nome e un indirizzo ip di rete, questo è l'account
<matteppi> si
<matteppi> ma se entrato 15 ragazzi
<matteppi> entrano
<jester-> matteppi: con nomi ugualu e ip uguali la rete mica funza
<matteppi> ognuno si mette su un pc, e devono essere tutti collegati alla stessa cartella (primaC), dovranno accedere tutti allo stesso account..
<matteppi> l'ora dopo 15 ragazzi, collegati con gli stessi pc, dovranno accedere alla cartella quartaE
<matteppi> senza poter vedere la cartella primaC
<jester-> matteppi: e come fanno i pc a sapere che è cambiato l'utente
<matteppi> perch? dovrai entrare con un altro utente.. esattamente quello dicevo
<matteppi> prima si entra con l'utente primaC, poi qon quello quartaE
<Odo> matteppi, ma t crei utenti per le classi, tipo 3c 4c e cosi' via
<Odo> in modo che ognuno avra' la propria cartella
<Odo> comunque chiaro devi testare su un paio di macchine se ti soddisfa, cambi
<Odo> soluzioni c'e' ne sono ma chiaro vanno pensate e testate
<matteppi> si
<matteppi> ma ? necessario creare gli utenti di ogni classe, su ogni singolo computer, e dari a questi 2-300 account i provilegi sulle cartelle?
<Odo> matteppi, ma scusa
<Odo> matteppi, non fai prima a creare le classi invece che gli utenti?
<Odo> e poi... sai come funzionano i permessi su linux?
<matteppi> sul canale #ubuntu-server mi dicono di usare NIS o LDAP
<matteppi> certo gli utenti, sono le classi...
<jester-> matteppi: una curiosità, linux che sostituisce winzoz a scopo didattico o per una questione di mooney/licenze
<matteppi> entrambe
<matteppi> l'obiettivo ? sia risparmiare soldi, sia far crescere una coscienza che estite una alternativa a windows
<matteppi> ok ragazzi, grazie, ho trovato una bella guida che descrive perfettamente quello intendevo
<matteppi> se dovesse servire: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=21197.85;wap2
<jester-> matteppi: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openldap-server.html
<ryuujin> zz
<ryuujin> azz
<ciaociao> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai ubuntu non legge più le chiavette USB?
<jester-> ciaociao: la mia le legge ancora
<massimo18> pure le mie
<filo1234> jester-: prestagliela
<ciaociao> come faccio a risolvere questo problema?
<jester-> ciaociao: cosa hai fatto prima che smettesse?
<filo1234> l'hai forse scollegata brutalmente senza smontarla?
<jester-> ciaociao: sempre che non sia bruciato il bus
<ciaociao> niente... ogni tanto si e ogni tanto no, ma ora sarà una settimana che non me le legge più
<ciaociao> nono
<ciaociao> ho provato su altri SO e funziona
<ciaociao> ho provato anche a cambiare porta USB
<jester-> ciaociao: sudo fdisk -l con la penna taacata
<ciaociao> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        4907    39412736   83  Linux /dev/sda2            4907        4998      731137    5  Esteso /dev/sda5            4907        4998      731136   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<filo1234> !paste | ciaociao
<ubot-it> ciaociao: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ciaociao: e basta?
<ciaociao> si
<jester-> ciaociao: non la vede, staccala riattaccala dopi 5 secondi e metti nel paste dmesg | tail
<ciaociao> come faccio ad incollare il risultato senza scomporre il tutto?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciaociao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566947/
<jester-> ciaociao: non la vede, staccala riattaccala dopi 5 secondi e metti nel paste dmesg | tail
<ciaociao> ho fatto così.. non so perchè non la legge
<ciaociao> il led della chiavetta lampeggia per 2 secondi e poi basta..
<jester-> ciaociao: fa vedere il risultato di  dmesg | tail dopo aver sconnesso e riconnessa la penna
<ciaociao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566948/
<jester-> ciaociao: adesso ancora sudo fdisk -l
<ciaociao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566950/
<jester-> ciaociao: non è che non scorri il terminale per caso e posti solo il primo risultato?
<ciaociao> nono è tutto qui!
<jester-> ciaociao: provato a riavviare il pc?
<jester-> ciaociao: e ad usare un'altra penna?
<ciaociao> ho lo stesso problema
<filo1234> ciaociao: ma la attacchi diretamente all porta usb o usi multiporta?
<jester-> ciaociao: secondo me è la penna a bottane
<filo1234> t*
<ciaociao> ho provato tutti e due i modi ma niente
<jester-> ciaociao: usi ub hob usb o attaccaa diretta
<jester-> attaccata*
<ciaociao> la attacco normalmente
<jester-> la penna lè morta
<massimo18> bruciate le usb
<jester-> se non hai sminchiato il sistema
<jester-> ciaociao: prova con il cdlive
<massimo18> ciaociao: magari controlla da bios se tutto è ok dal punto di vista usb
<ciaociao> scusate ma non sono tanto esperto.. cos è?
<filo1234> ciaociao: tipo multipora usb
<filo1234> multiporta
<ciaociao> ok
<filo1234> lo usi?
<Gennaro> per scaricare musica e film che posso usare
<glpiana> !legalità | Gennaro
<ubot-it> Gennaro: le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<glpiana> Gennaro, riformulo per te la domanda: che software p2p ci sono?
<Gennaro> scusate!!! non ero a conoscenza
<glpiana> risposta: amule che è clone di emule e poi vari client torrent
<Gennaro> ok ok capito
<Gennaro> ho ricevuto la risposta che desidravo
<glpiana> Gennaro, trovi tutto in software center
<Gennaro> amule è lento una cifra
<Gennaro> proponomi tu una cosa carica su Ubuntu software center
<Gennaro> dai
<glpiana> Gennaro, è questione di impostazioni
<glpiana> !amule | Gennaro
<ubot-it> Gennaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<Shin3> o_O
<Gennaro_> come impostare il mio modem wifi
<jester-> Gennaro_: entrandoci e settando di dovere la wifi
<Gennaro_> impostazioni IPV4 ---> metodo??
<jester-> Gennaro_: leggere il manuale del coso aiuta
<jester-> Gennaro_: quello non è il modem la il sistema operativo, mi pare
<Gennaro_> volevo sapere cosa mettere in impostazioni IPv4....... io ci tengo Metodo: Automatico (DHCP)
<ryuujin> ma ancora con amule la gente
<Gennaro_> come impostare IPv4
<jester-> Gennaro_: dhcp non va bene?
<Gennaro_> non so se mettere DHCP o DHCP solo indirizzi
<jester-> Gennaro_: solo indirizze serve per metterci i dns
<Gennaro_> quindi va bene cosi
<Gennaro_> su automatico
<Gennaro_> e che DNS dovrei metterci
<jester-> Gennaro_: certo che si se non hai qualche necessità di usare ip statico (manuale)
<Gennaro_> l'Ip statico non me lo fa mettere
<jester-> come no
<jester-> manuale>aggiungi
<Gennaro_> io uso una connessione wifi con un modem marchiato vodafone
<jester-> poi scrivi i dati nelle 3 box
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> Gennaro_: tieniti dhcp normale va
<frigovuoto> aiuto dopo modalità risparmio energetico lo schermo rimasto nero con puntatore ancora funzionante ma non usciva finestra per reinserire pass cosi ho fatto USB alt print eal riavvio sono uscite scritte ....e (initramfs) che faccio adesso?
<massimo18> O_O
<ryuujin> frigovuoto: ma adesso che c'e'?
<jester-> USB alt print??
<ryuujin> ahah
<Gennaro_> vorrei mettere un IP statico!! Va meglio la connessione di rete???
<jester-> Gennaro_: no
<Gennaro_> cosa devo mettere nelle 3 box
<Gennaro_> voglio riprovarci
<go^> Qualcuno sa come mai unzip file.zip mi da st'errore per ogni file dentro all'archivio? --> file #3:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  86821
<ryuujin> go^: archivio danneggiato? prova con 7zip o altro software
<go^> ryuujin, bo non credo..l'ho fatto da un pc windows e portato su linux
<jester-> Gennaro_: che ip ha il router
<Gennaro_> indirizzo, maschera e gateway... e come faccio a saperli??
<jester-> Gennaro_: che ip ha il router
<go^> provo
<Gennaro_> 192.168.1.1
<frigovuoto> che faccio?
<frigovuoto> adesso ci sono scritte tipo  :  mount: mounting/dev on /root/dev/   failed : no such file or directory e cosi per sys e proc ....   poi target file system doesn't have /sbin/int  no found . try passing init = bootarg     poi  busybox v 1. 3 ... e infine (initramfs)
<ryuujin> frigovuoto: hai gia' provato a riavviare?
<frigovuoto> no
<ryuujin> prova
<frigovuoto> ok arrivo
<ryuujin> yes
<ryuujin> al massimo, torni dove stai ora
<jester-> Gennaro_: primo box 192.168.1.10 secondo \24  terzo 192.168.1.1 in server dns 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<go^> ryuujin, niente..qual'è il programma di default per estrarre gli archivi in ubuntu ?
<jester-> file-roller
<go^> ty jester- :)
<D4V|DE> sera a tuttii
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare vwmare server 2.2?
<frigovuoto> non cambia
<D4V|DE> sono fermo al /usr/src/linux-headers.2.6.35-25-generic/include
<Gennaro__> cosa devo inserire nel secondo box
<Gennaro__> nel primo 192.168.1.10
<jester-> Gennaro__: 255.255.255.0
<Gennaro__> poi nel terzo 192.168.1.1
<Gennaro__> e poi il dns
<jester-> 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<Gennaro__> ora provo
<Gennaro__> devo prima staccare la connessione wifi vero??
<frigovuoto> mi dice 1294775 configuration #1 chosen frous 1 choice ...o provato a riavviare e a spegnere e riaccendere il pc ma rimane sempre con quelle riighe..
<jester-> Gennaro__: anche no
<jester-> frigovuoto: parti in recovery e poi dai un upgrade
<jester-> frigovuoto: se non parte manco in recoveruy so cazzi da ca***e
<frigovuoto> non so come arrivarci in recovery non avendo mai avuto il grub
<frigovuoto> era tutto in ordine....
<jester-> frigovuoto: e come parte senza grub
<frigovuoto> era diretto
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> frigovuoto: non esiste che parta senza un boot loader. vedi il menu premendo tab al boot appena dopo il bios
<frigovuoto> provo
<frigovuoto> si al riavvio esce "boot cd rom:"  e poi carica il sistema ma non del tutto perchè  mi lascia con busybox
<jester-> frigovuoto: devi premere tab in contiunazine, per non saper ne leggere ene scrivere
<frigovuoto> si ci riprovo
<frigovuoto> niente non mi escono altro che i comandi di busybox perchè è velocissimo...
<frigovuoto> io però ho un cd per ricaricare le configurazioni precedenti per sistemi linux
<frigovuoto> potrei provare....?
<Gennaro> c'è un programma che mi salva i filmati prodotti su youtube...
<frigovuoto> si gennnaro con firefox ne trovi 2 o 3 interessanti
<Gennaro> tipo
<Gennaro> il migliore
<frigovuoto> aggiungi componenti con firefox
<frigovuoto> non ricordo i nomi ma sono ottimi per il download
<Gennaro> senza nomi cosa scarico???
<frigovuoto> jester cisei?
<Gennaro> dammi un indizio
<frigovuoto> cerca download youtube
<glpiana> ola
<frigovuoto> non c'è soluzione nel mio caso?
<glpiana> frigovuoto, avvia il pc, tieni premuto il tasto shift e al menu che ti appare scegli recovery mode
<MatteoR> Buongiorno :)
<frigovuoto> glpiana provo subito
<frigovuoto> il gurb questa volta è uscito
<frigovuoto> ho selezionato modalità di ripristino ma è uscita la stessa riga di prima
<jester-> frigovuoto: exit
<jester-> piu volte
<frigovuoto> scrivo exit?
<jester-> si
<frigovuoto> ora sono uscite unaserie di cifre e lampeggiano i led della tastiera
<frigovuoto> mi dice:  (initramfs) 1294775  usb  3-2    configuration #1 hosen frous1 choice
<frigovuoto> niente ho  provato anche l altro kernel
<frigovuoto> possibile che sia cosi fragile....???
<glpiana> !grub | frigovuoto prova a ripristinare grub
<ubot-it> frigovuoto prova a ripristinare grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<MatteoR> frigovuoto: come sta andando?
<snap> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao snap
<Guest9796> una domanda
<Guest9796> anzi 2
<Guest9796> sto cercando di creare un LVM, lo spazio libero su cui creare l' lvm in piu' dischi fisici, e' necessario che sia all' inizio del disco o puo' essere dato anche dopo la partizione del sistema operativo gia' installato, un altra domanda lo spazio su ciascun disco devono essere tutti della stessa dimensione oppure possono essere di diverse dimensioni???
<fabio333> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio333>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest64253> ragazzi
<frigovuoto> dopo che da terminale in live ho fatto "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" è sceso il cursore sotto senza il nick è normale?
<glpiana> frigovuoto, no, non lo è. deve darti il prompt
<frigovuoto> e nella guida mi dice di andare avanti allora c'è un altro problema
<Guest64253> Ho un problemi di velocità e prestazioni e non comprendo da cosa dipenda
<Guest64253> opps dei
<Steeler> Guest64253, può sarsi dipensa da quanto sia potente il tuo sistema.
<Steeler> Guest64253, può sarsi dipenda da quanto sia potente il tuo sistema.
<glpiana> Guest64253, digita top in un terminale e vedi se hai applicazioni che consumano particolarmente le risorse
<Guest64253> pentium 4 con 1gb ram 250 hd
<Guest64253> è lento ed ha gli effetti visivi disabilitati non attivabili
<frigovuoto> glpiana cosa posso fare secondo te?
<glpiana> frigovuoto, hai scelto il devics giusto? èsda1?
<glpiana> *è sda1?
<frigovuoto> per il momento sulla guida di ripristino del grub ho scritto  sudo fdisck -1  e quello con l'asterisco è dev/sda1
<glpiana> frigovuoto, metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | frigovuoto
<ubot-it> frigovuoto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigovuoto> ci metto un po perchè devo copiare a penna
<frigovuoto> comunque ci sono 4 righe ora le copio
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566985/
<snapp> in ubuntu-it-chat non mi risponde nessuno
<glpiana> frigovuoto, digita il comando | mount | grep sda1
<glpiana> snapp, non credo lo facciano per cattiveria :)
<snapp> sisi lo so ma mi serve una risposta immediata possibilmente
<snapp> glpiana tu conosci lvm??
<glpiana> snapp, se avessi saputo aiutarti ci avrei già provato
<snapp> grazie
<glpiana> snapp, ma sul forum hai già cercato?
<snapp> no mi serve da sapere solo queste due cose
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566989/
<glpiana> frigovuoto, boh, prova a ridare sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<frigovuoto> ok vado
<frigovuoto> scende sotto senza il prompt
<glpiana> frigovuoto, interrompi con ctrl+c
<glpiana> frigovuoto, hai un altro livecd?
<frigovuoto> si ubuntustudio
<glpiana> prova con quello
<frigovuoto> questa live è la 10.10
<glpiana> e ubuntustudio che versione è?
<frigovuoto> vecchia..
<glpiana> quanto vecchia?
<frigovuoto> e qualche anno..
<glpiana> frigovuoto, se non ne hai altre non vedo possibilità diverse, per cui prova con quella
<frigovuoto> ok
<fil_> secondo voi è una truffa che su un portatile fuori garanzia mi facciano pagare una scheda 145 euro (ati radeon hd 3650 ddr2) se oggi come oggi costa sui 50 euro?
<fil_> ops
<Dig> Ciao ho problemi con una scheda di rete Realtek, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Dig, esponi il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Dig> ho scaricato i driver dalla realtek, ho decompresso. dato il comando make, make install nella sub directory come dice il file readme che trovate qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566994/
<Dig> se vado in driver hardware mi risulta installato, però la rete non si aggancia
<glpiana> Dig, metti l'output di lsmod su pastebin
<Dig> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566997/  al momento il driver è disattivato perché altrimenti non mi si connette il pc
<glpiana> Dig, non ho capito l'ultima affermazione
<Dig> la scheda wifi di rete l'ho dovuta disattivare da Driver Hardware altrimenti il PC non vede la pennetta che mi connette al router.
<glpiana> ah ok, ora sei collegato tramite wifi di una pennetta usb. ho capito giusto?
<Dig> glpiana: esattamente
<frigovuoto> eccomi, scusate per l attesa, mi trovo sul ripristino di ubuntustudio ed è diverso ho queste opzione: eseguire una shell, re-installare il boot loader grub ,   selezionare altro file system diverso, riavviare
<glpiana> Dig, ok, ma non potevo immaginarlo :)
<glpiana> Dig, ho bisogno di qualche output della scheda in questione, per cui dovrai discnnetterti e poi tornare
<glpiana> frigovuoto, quindi non parte l'interfaccia grafica?
<Dig> glpiana: provo a riattivarla vedo se parte senza staccarmi la connessione altrimenti sto inguaiato
<frigovuoto> mi sa che non c'è proprio su ubuntustudio ma c'è il ripristino per montare i dischi
<glpiana> Dig, allora ti dico quello che mi serve
<glpiana> Dig, attiva la scheda e poi nel terminale digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Dig, metti poi su pastebin
<glpiana> frigovuoto, vabbè avvia una shell
<Dig> glpiana: ok
<frigovuoto> mi ha chiesto dove si trova il disco principale sda1 ora sono giunto in  quel punto
<glpiana> frigovuoto, io non ho dea di cosa tu stia facendo però
<biassoni> ciao a tutti, uso ubuntu 10.04 su un Dell XPS M1530, da oggi la gestione della batteria fa le bizze, la batteria e' al 5%, ma se attacco l'alimentatore invece di ricaricarla mi dice che e' al 100%
<biassoni> qualcuno ha qualche idea di cosa puo' essere?
<frigovuoto> piana non mi parte  piu ubuntu da sda1
<Dig> glpiana: è andata. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/566998/
<glpiana> frigovuoto, ripeto, non so cosa tu stia facendo
<glpiana> Dig, dai iwconfig
<frigovuoto> sto cercando di recuperare un sistema operativo nel mio hd
<glpiana> frigovuoto, mi hai elencato delle voci, tu che hai scelto?
<frigovuoto> non si avvia piu
<frigovuoto> di shell c è ne sono due  una shell è in dev/sda1
<glpiana> <frigovuoto> eccomi, scusate per l attesa, mi trovo sul ripristino di ubuntustudio ed è diverso ho queste opzione: eseguire una shell
<glpiana> eseguire una shell. l'hai fatto?
<Dig> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567001/
<glpiana> Dig, la vede, le vede entrambe. dai sudo iwlist scan
<frigovuoto> hai ragione non conosci il problema...
<glpiana> -.-
<frigovuoto> non si avvia piu ubuntu su sda1 e ho provato il ripristino del grub ma il seguente comando sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt "non lo prende  cosi ho provato a inserire il cd di ubuntustudio
<glpiana> frigovuoto, e fin qui...
<OverMe> "non lo prende" = ?
<frigovuoto> scende il cursore senza il prompt
<glpiana> OverMe, <frigovuoto> eccomi, scusate per l attesa, mi trovo sul ripristino di ubuntustudio ed è diverso ho queste opzione: eseguire una shell, re-installare il boot loader grub ,   selezionare altro file system diverso, riavviare <--- hai capito cos'è sta roba?
<OverMe> :O mai visto
<Dig> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567004/ secondo me funge ma c'è qualche parametro che ignoro
<frigovuoto> quello è il menu di ripristino di ubuntustudio ma io devo ripristinare ubuntu 10.04 hasenso??
<glpiana> Dig, vede anche la rete. stacca la penna e provala. da terminale prova a pingare gogol e se non pinga www.google.it   prova a pingare 74.125.232.116
<glpiana> frigovuoto, ma io non ho capito perchè sei finito nel menu di ripristino di ubuntu studio
<glpiana> frigovuoto, non puoi avviare il livecd di ubuntu studio normalmente?
<Dig> glpiana: ok, stacco la penna. prima però non mi pingava niente
<frigovuoto> perchè sulla live della 10.10 non mi accetta la seguente riga : sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<OverMe> Dig, ce l'hai messa te in ad hoc?
<biassoni> ciao, non so come spiegarlo ma il mio simpatico problema e' sparito come e' venuto....
<glpiana> frigovuoto, ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<biassoni> non ho fatto nulla, ma ora sembra ricaricare...
<frigovuoto> e io ho solo ubuntu studio oltre alla live 10.04 e 10.10
<frigovuoto> un altro di voi mi ha chiesto di provare con un altro cd
<glpiana> frigovuoto, hai anche la live 10.04?
<frigovuoto> la\live 10.04  non mi carica la demo
<Holden> sudo mount -v /dev/sda1 /mnt
<frigovuoto> miè rimasto ubuntustudio che però è diverso haun menu particolare
<frigovuoto> holden è per me?
<glpiana> frigovuoto, segui Holden
<Holden> frigovuoto, sudo mount -v /dev/sda1 /mnt    con -v forse ti da delle info
<frigovuoto> ok grazie arrivo
<frigovuoto> la 10.10 non miesegue il comando sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Dig> glpiana: niente. totalemente sconneso
<glpiana> <OverMe> Dig, ce l'hai messa te in ad hoc?
<Dig> glpiana: io ho solo messo ssdi libreria e la password della rete
<glpiana> Dig, a OverMe devi dirlo
 * xfire78xx giorno .. :)
<OverMe> Dig, fai rivedere iwconfig
<Dig> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567011/
<OverMe> <OverMe> Dig, fai rivedere iwconfig
<Dig> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567012/
 * realnot hi guys
<OverMe> Dig, sudo iwconfig wlan1 mnode managed && iwconfig
<OverMe> *mode
<OverMe> sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode managed && iwconfig
<Dig> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567013/
<OverMe> Dig, riprova adesso a connetterti
<Dig> OverMe: ok. stacco la penna, se non funge passa qualche minuto
<OverMe> si si
<FBR> salve a tutti, ho installato maverick ma al riavvio il pc continua a fare il boot sempre da cd al posto che da hd, quale parametro devo cambiare nel grub?qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> FBR, togli il cd dal lettore
<glpiana> FBR, non puoi togliere il cd?
<FBR> lol
<FBR> ragazzo l'ho tolto
<FBR> ragazzi*
<FBR> alla schermata del bios
<FBR> devo manualmente farlo partire da hd
<FBR> forse devo camiare qualcosa nelle impostazioni del bios?
<glpiana> FBR, probabile
<FBR> allora provo dal bios
<FBR> mentre per non far vedere le possibili scelte del grub e far partire subito il generic?
<Dig> OverMe: niente da fare
<glpiana> !grub | FBR guarda qui
<ubot-it> FBR guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<FBR> grazio
<FBR> e
<OverMe> Dig, di nuovo iwconfig
<Holden> Dig, da quello che vedo su internet quella scheda dovrebbe funzionare out-of-the-box. non credo ti serviva compilare i drivers (che oltretutto sono per hardy, quindi un pò vecchi)
<Dig> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567015/
<Dig> Holden:  infatti io credevo che con due comandi sarei stato subito operativo
<Holden> Dig, la mia domanda è: come mai non sei venuto qui prima di compilare ed installare i drivers?
<bedo2991_ITA> Salve, ho osato usare xkill sopra una finestra di avvertimento di gnome (che mi avvisava del blocco del programma) e ora non ho più la barra del titolo delle applicazioni (quella con _, quadrato e X), come la riabilito?
<frigovuoto> rieccomi e scusate l attesa....sono riuscito ad andare avanti con il ripristino del grub e ho riavviato solo che ora mi trovo in una situazione a dir poco ridicola
<frigovuoto> ho un logo enorme di ubuntu con le scritte cubitali che mi dice che ha trovato degli errori e mi chiede di correggerli  o di saltare solo che la riga di avviso ha caratteri che vanno oltre lo scermo e non so quale tasto premere per riparare gli errori a qualcuno è mai capitato ?
<Dig> Holden: perché nei driver c'era un readme che mi spiegava come fare. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567019/
<Dig> Holden: tengo a precisare che le mie conoscenze della lingua inglese lasciano molto a desiderare
<OverMe> Dig, fammi vedere il file cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Dig> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567022/
<OverMe> Dig, hai toccato qualcosa dal network manager per sta wifi?
<Holden> Dig, ok, ma secondo questa logica qui c'è la guida sul wireless https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs e ora dovresti essere in grado di risolvere il problema :D Volevo dire, uno prima di compilare si accerta se i drivers forniti con ubuntu vanno bene :)
<Dig> OverMe: no. network manager no
<frigovuoto>  quale lettera è per riparare i file danneggiati con ubuntu?
<frigovuoto> la lettera per correggere gli errori
<glpiana> frigovuoto, immagino sia y
<Dig> Holden: mi sfugge qualcosa. Ubuntu supporta già questa scheda?
<Holden> Dig, google diceva di si
<Dig> Holden: google senza spuntare cerca solo risultati in italiano. Ma quindi appena l'ho montata doveva riconoscerla?
<frigovuoto> praticamente sullo schermo leggo cosi:..di correggere gli errori, I per ignorare, S per saltare il montaggio, M per...
<Holden> Dig, penso di si, voglio dire, valeva la pena provare no? ora che hai installato dei drivers è difficile fare questa prova senza disabilitarli
<frigovuoto> mi manca la lettera per correggere gli errori ...
<OverMe> a me pareva fosse F
<OverMe> ma potrei sbagliare
<frigovuoto> ok provo grazie
<glpiana> f per fix? può essere
<Dig> Holden: veramente è montata da una settimana ho fatto aggiornamenti, ho cercato pacchetti ma non andava
<Holden> Dig, ok
<Dig> Holden: out of the box per cosa stà?
<Holden> Dig, funzionare subito toccare/configurare nulla
<Holden> subito senza*
<Dig> Holden: evidentemente un qualche problema comunque l'avevo. Può essere che al primo aggiornamento del kernel partisse da solo?
<frigovuoto> si è f è stata dura ciò impiegato 3 ore per riparare il sistema operativo, grazie a tutti voi!!! ...spero solo che non si ripeta :)
<Dig> Holden: quindi ora che faccio? rimuovo i driver che ho installato?
<snapp> ho installato ubuntu su partizioni lvm solo quando vado a caricare ubuntu-kernel-x.x.x-generic-pae mi dice error: out of disk error: you need to load the kernel first
<Dig> Ok Grazie a tutti ragazzi. Alla prossima!!
<tdk200> salve ragazzi
<MatteoR> ciao tdk200
<tdk200> avevo bisogno di una manina :D
<tdk200> ho ubuntu 10.04 non aggiornato non mi avanaza nell'aggiornamento
<MatteoR> tdk200: esponi pure il tuo problema. Siamo qua per questo ;)
<tdk200> in poche parole premo su avanza ma mi restituisce un errore
<MatteoR> tdk200: che tipo di errore?
<tdk200> mi linkate il siyto per passare le immagini
<glpiana> !image | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tdk200> faccio uno screan shot o copia incolla
<glpiana> tdk200, come sei più comodo
<glpiana> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> ok io adesso sto facendo uscire l'errore mi da un divieto sulla barra superiore
<snapp> ho installato ubuntu su partizioni lvm solo quando vado a caricare ubuntu-kernel-x.x.x-generic-pae mi dice error: out of disk error: you need to load the kernel first
<tdk200> ecco l'immagine http://imagebin.org/137915
<tdk200> questo è il problema che non mi fa avanzare
<glpiana> tdk200, fai così
<tdk200> ti seguo
<glpiana> tdk200, chiudi il gestore degli aggiornamenti e apri un terminale
<glpiana> tdk200, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | tdk200 e copi tutto
<ubot-it> tdk200 e copi tutto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567035/
<tdk200> ecco
<OverMe> tdk200, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<OverMe> poi riprova a fare l'avanzamento
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> sempre da gestore aggiornamenti
<MatteoR> "sudo apt-get -f install" da terminale se non funziona
<OverMe> il comando che ti ho dato lo dai da terminale
<tdk200> sembra che vada
<tdk200> ma il problema cosa era?
<OverMe> il driver open delle nvidia che fa a schiaffi con l'upgrade di versione
<OverMe> se ne hai bisogno poi lo reinstalli dopo
<tdk200> azz
<tdk200> io non l'avrei mai pensato
<tdk200> ma dopo devo reinstallare i driver=?
<OverMe> se ti serve: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<OverMe> dopo aver finito e riavviato ovviamente
<tdk200> vabè dopo cerco da driver hardware
<tdk200> se così dovrebbe andare
<OverMe> se usi il proprietario allora non ne hai bisogno di quello rimosso
<tdk200> capisco
<MatteoR> tdk200: come procede?
<tdk200> sta andando
<tdk200> per ora sono al download dei file
<tdk200> io ho screenlet e il cubo con compiz mica si inceppa qualcosa dopo?
<MatteoR> tdk200: Non dovrebbe
<tdk200> ok meno male grazie a tutti io resto in attesa qui fino alla fine
<MatteoR> tdk200: ma non garantisco nulla. Io ho sempre preferito l'installazione pulita
<tdk200> formattando tutto da capo??
<tdk200> nn credo sia possibile ogni volta
<tdk200> se uno ha file e file di roba deve sempre fare il back up su un hd esterno
<MatteoR> tdk200: sì mi sono salvato la home su una chiavetta e il resto ho formattato...
<MatteoR> tdk200: però te non dovresti avere problemi visto che sta scaricando tranquillo
<MatteoR> tdk200: a me dava noie solo mentre scarica
<glpiana> !chat | MatteoR
<ubot-it> MatteoR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fiatloveitalia> help!!
<glpiana> !aiuto | Fiatloveitalia
<ubot-it> Fiatloveitalia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fiatloveitalia> aiuto amministratori ho appena istallato ubuntu 10.4 64x ed è lentissimo!
<sorib> Sono un nuovo utente Ubuntu, sto cercando di installare Wine per utilizzare Windows ma non ci riesco. Qualcuno puoi aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> sorib: in che senso non ci riesci?
<Fiatloveitalia> il mio ubuntu si impalla da morire
<Fiatloveitalia> aito
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, usi gli effetti?
<Fiatloveitalia> no devo ancora mettere la plus
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, che è la plus?
<OverMe> sorib, wine non serve per usare windows, serve per far funzionare _alcuni_ programmi per windows su linux
<Fiatloveitalia> il pacchetto x gli effetti anke i 3d
<Flowz> Infatti Sorib intendeva iTunes.
<Fiatloveitalia> si scarica da majorana
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<onebitxajax> mi consigliate un software per overclokkare cpu
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, e da dove hai preso l'ubuntu che hai installato?
<onebitxajax> la bios e' bloccata non posso andare oltre un tot
<Fiatloveitalia> il primo sito su google
<sorib> non mi fa installare wine..si blocca ad un punto dpve mi appare una schermata grigia
<Fiatloveitalia> ho scritto 10.4 download
<Fiatloveitalia> ubuntu ovviamente
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, vabbè. vai su sistema preferenze aspetto. passa all'ultima scheda e dimmi come è impostato
<OverMe> sorib, cosa hai fatto per installarlo?
<Fiatloveitalia> devo scaricarlo da 1 altra parte?
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, leggi anche o scrivi soltanto?
<Fiatloveitalia> normali
<sorib> ho provato sia da terminale che da software center
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, allora metti nessuno
<OverMe> sorib, e da terminale cosa hai fatto?
<Fiatloveitalia> wow
<Fiatloveitalia> sembra tt ok
<glpiana> bene
<Fiatloveitalia> xkè me lo impallava?
<glpiana> non usare gli effetti e soprattutto evita di mettere software esterno (tipo quel robo lì, plus, che vuoi mettere)
<Fiatloveitalia> <glpiana> mette tante cose cn gli effetti 3d
<Fiatloveitalia> compresi i software
<sorib> da terminale ho fatto questo :sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, eh, non metterli
<Fiatloveitalia> ora cm ora non ho niente
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, o fai come vuoi, ma qui non c'è supporto per software esterno
<Fiatloveitalia> ke m consigli?
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, guarda il menu applicazioni. è già pieno
<glpiana> !programmi | Fiatloveitalia
<ubot-it> Fiatloveitalia: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<OverMe> sorib, repo esterni, ero in pensiero. poi che hai fatto?
<Fiatloveitalia> <glpiana> io lo devo sostituire a microsoft xkè m hanno detto ke ubuntu è + sicuro
<Fiatloveitalia> <glpiana> confermi?
<MatteoR> OverMe: Per gestire gli ipod c'è gtkpod
<OverMe> l'accendiamo?
<sorib> poi sotto ho scritto:sudo apt-get install wine
<OverMe> MatteoR, e io che c'entro?
<glpiana> quanti aiuti mi sono rimasti?
<Fiatloveitalia> 0
<Fiatloveitalia> e dai!
<MatteoR> OverMe: scusa... ho sbagliato tasto
<Fiatloveitalia> :)
<OverMe> sorib, e il comando è andato a buon fine?
<glpiana> Fiatloveitalia, ma dipende da cosa devi fare. comunque non è questo un canale adatto a ste chiacchierate. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<sorib> ho aspettato mezz'ora ma rimaneva sempre questa schermata grigia
<sorib> poi ho riprovato ma mi dava la stessa cosa
<OverMe> sorib, io non ho capito di quale immagine grigia stai parlando, fai uno screenshot
<OverMe> !image | sorib
<ubot-it> sorib: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sorib> volevo far partire l'installazione di wine per lo screenshot mi dice che è impossibile far partire il processo perchè bloccato da un altro
<OverMe> avrai un gestore pacchetti aperto
<OverMe> o il gestore aggiornamenti
<OverMe> o il software center
<testam3nt> ciao a tutti
<testam3nt> qualcuno che abbia mai installato hamachi su ubuntu?
<sorib> ho solo firefox aperto e continua a dare lo stesso problema
<enzotib> sorib, riavvia almeno la sessione
<sorib> Raga volevo installare il pacchetto Ubuntu-restricted extras ma mi esce la schermata grigia di prima ve la posto
<sorib> http://img232.imageshack.us/i/schermatagf.png/
<sorib> non so dove fare ok
<enzotib> sorib, tab e poi invio
<jester-> sorib: sorib batti tab e quando ok deventa rosso premi enter
<testam3nt> ragazzi scusate se mi ripeto, qualcuno che abbia mai avuto a che fare con hamachi?
<jester-> !hamachi | testam3nt
<ubot-it> testam3nt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<testam3nt> jester : non mi aggiorna la tabella di routing
<testam3nt> provo cmq
<testam3nt> grazie per la guida
<Flowz> Come posso vedere l'hardware del mio pc attraverso Ubuntu?
<Flowz> senza ricorrere al bios
<glpiana> Flowz, con sudo lshw
<glpiana> Flowz, lspci per le schede pci, lsusb per le periferiche usb
<glpiana> Flowz, cat /proc/cpuinfo   per il processore
<enzotib> lscpu
<enzotib> dmidecode
<glpiana> enzotib, ma quante ne sai :D
<enzotib> eh eh
<Flowz> Thx!
<tdk200> we ragazz
<testam3nt> jester-, quando provo a joinare una stanza, mi rimane lampeggiante un >
<tdk200> ho fatto tutto ok
<jester-> testam3nt: ??
<testam3nt> per hamachi
<jester-> testam3nt: che stanza
<testam3nt> una stanza privata
<tdk200> inica cosa mi ha dato dopo aver eliminato una voce dal grub questa scritta cui richiede attenzione
<jester-> testam3nt: non conosco hamachi
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<testam3nt> ah ok
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567068/
<tdk200> cosa vorrebbe dire?
<caos> Salve, vorrei sapere se esiste un'applicazione o un sito con il quale effettuare chiamate gratis verso i cellulari. Uso ubuntu da poco quindi mi scuso se sto facendo un uso improprio della chat. Grazie anticipatamente
<jester-> tdk200: centra nada grub. hai romosso un kernel e ti dice che non ha eliminato la relativa cartella non essendo vuota
<tdk200> come elimino?
<jester-> tdk200: gksu nautilus e poi fai
<jester-> tdk200: o sudo rm -r /ptah/cartella
<jester-> path*
<tdk200> oppure?
<tdk200> ma il nome della cartella quakl'è?
<tull> wow ma google chrome per linux è velocissimo
<tdk200> jester ti passo ciò che ho scritt
<tdk200> o
<jester-> tdk200: sudo rm -r /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic
<tdk200> ma devo uscire da nautilus
<sorib> Ho un problema, non riesco ad eseguire un file exe (iTunes) con Wine
<MatteoR> sorib: che c'è che non và?
<valerio> ciao ragazzi
<MatteoR> ciao valeria
<MatteoR> ciao valerio
<MatteoR> scusa
<valerio> volevo sapere un informazione circa le tastiere e mouse wireless
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567073/ dopo aver mandato il codice sul terminale jester-
<valerio> sono interessato a un kit mouse + tastiera che lavora sui 2.4
<sorib> non mi aprei itunes
<valerio> ghz ma non c'è rischio che creino interferenze con il wireless che uso x navigare che è sempre a 2.4 ?
<jester-> tdk200: non c'è piu
<tdk200> perfetto cmq sai mica come aggiornare wormux?? jester-
<jester-> tdk200: che sarebbe?
<sorib> Stavo seguendo delle indicazioni per far partire iTunes su Ubuntu, ma quando clicco "Apri con Wine" sul file .exe non accade niente.
<tull> sorib, l'hai reso eseguibile?
<jester-> sorib: non tutto funza in winwl se hai necessità di programmi winzoz installa un sistema win in virtuale cioè virtualbox
<Flowz> iTunes dovrebbe partire con Wine, almeno così dicono gli Utenti e le guide
<caos>  Salve, vorrei sapere se esiste un'applicazione o un sito con il quale effettuare chiamate gratis verso i cellulari. Uso ubuntu da poco quindi mi scuso se sto facendo un uso improprio della chat. Grazie anticipatamente
<jester-> caos: lol
<sorib> jester,ho letto recensioni che confermano che dovrebbe funzionare
<jester-> sorib: funzerà anche ma avere per es un xp in vbox è molto piu affidabile che usare wine
<tull> beh ma un virus da wine puo solo distruggerti la home
<jester-> tull: in vbox manco quello puo fare
<Flowz> Se usasse Floola
<Flowz> ?
<jester-> al max sega hd virtuale
<tull> jester-, si ma vbox devi avviare un nuovo sistema, è piu scomodo
<caos> ridi perchè non esiste una cosa del genere?
<Flowz> Skype, ma è a pagamento.
<jester-> tull: anche la tipa la devi spogliare, se ti fai un tremone fai prima
<jester-> caos: secondo esesti un qualcuno che paga le telefonate verso i cellofoni?
<jester-> esiste*
<Flowz> Quindi come sincronzzare iTunes su Ubuntu?
<Flowz> *iPhone, sorry
<jester-> Flowz: leggi sopra
<Flowz> Solo?
<jester-> serve itunes in wine o in winzoz emulato che sia
<jester-> visto che itunes linux per 4 gatti apple non ci spende per farlo
<Flowz> Quindi le guide di persone che sono riuscite a far partire iTunes con Wine sono dei Fake, dato che a Sorob non va
<jester-> Flowz: se leggi bene quello che ho scritto sopra non faresti domande del menga
<caos> cosa vuoi dire?
<jester-> caos: vuol dire che nessuna caccia dei soldi per farti telfonare gratis
<tull> il 2d dei drivers nouveau funziona meglio del 2d dei drivers nvidia?
<jester-> tull: non vedo differenze
<tull> ok jester-
<caos> per chiamare gratis intendo pagare solo il costo della connessione adsl e la corrente. Ho letto di "voixio" solo che non riesco a registrarmi.
<Steeler> caos, usa skype.
<caos> con skype devo aprire un conto o mi danno loro dei minuti gratis per prova?
<paolacci> ragazzi aiuto...ho reinstallato ubuntu 10.10 e nn mi funziona il wireless
<K99Brain> paolacci, sei via cavo sul pc incriminato?
<paolacci> si
<K99Brain> paolacci, vai su sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<K99Brain> paolacci, vedi se ti propone dei driver da installare
<caos> con skype debbo avere un numero online. Si paga per avere questo numero?
<K99Brain> caos, per avere un numero si
<K99Brain> caos, si chiama skype-in mi pare
<K99Brain> caos, ma col supporto ubuntu non c'entra questo, però
<caos> senza numero non posso chiamare
<K99Brain> caos, il numero serve per essere chiamati, non per chiamare
<jester-> caos: l'imprtante è che paghi
<paolacci> k99brain: non propone...gia installati
<jester-> l'importante*
<K99Brain> paolacci, sudo iwlist scan
<K99Brain> !paste  | paolacci
<ubot-it> paolacci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolacci> non so usare paste
<caos> Mi scuso se sto facendo un uso improprio della chat. La discussione era partita dalla domanda: esiste un'applicazione per ubuntu o un sito che mi permetta di effettuare chiamate gratis verso numeri fissi e mobili?".Ho letto di voixio ma ho dei problemi a registrarmi
<paolacci> k99brain:Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> caos: sei OT
<jester-> !chat | caos
<ubot-it> caos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> paolacci, domanda banale, sarà mica spenta la scheda?
<K99Brain> paolacci, c'è un pulsante per accenderla?
<paolacci> k99brain: ho provato ad accenderla e spegnerla , la luce cambia,
<jester-> paolacci: rfkill list
<K99Brain> paolacci, accendile e tienila accesa
<paolacci> ragazzi funziona tutto
<jester-> ma va
<paolacci> non so come ma funziona
<paolacci> grazie
<fra> ragazzi buonasera, sapreste darmi una guida su come riuscire a controllare un pc a distanza???
<K99Brain> fra, beh, basta studiarsi ssh
<fra> siccome sono proprio un pivello, mi potreste dare qualche rudimento o fornirmi magari una guida, un tutorial basilare for dummies... grazie
<K99Brain> fra, allora la prima cosa è studiarsi come funziona un terminale
<K99Brain> !terminale | fra
<ubot-it> fra: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<K99Brain> fra, poi, una volta che hai preso confidenza, in rete trovi diversi tutorial per ssh
<fra> ok... ma K99Brain ho la possibilità di visualizzare il desktop con ssh???
<K99Brain> fra, per visualizzare un desktop remoto c'è vinagre
<fra> lo installo da terminale con l'usuale codice???
<K99Brain> fra, no, è gia installato
<fra> ho già controllato
<fra> K99Brain provo a connettermi al computer  di mio fratello
<K99Brain> fra, applicazioni > internet > visualizzatore di desktop remoti
<fra> K99Brain l'ho lanciato direttamente da terminale
<K99Brain> fra, ok, è lo stesso, ma il pc ricevente deve avere in esecuzione il server
<K99Brain> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<K99Brain> leggi ↑
<fra> K99Brain in che senso
<K99Brain> fra, che pc è quello del fratello? ubuntu?
<fra> no purtroppo windows
<K99Brain> fra, digli di installare TightVNC
<fra> K99Brain sta provvedendo
<drox> Ragazzi dovrei masterizzare una immagine .APE tramite il file CUE ma Brasero continua a darmi problemi idee?
<pip77> help  sorry
 * A|\|DR34 sera...
<tull> è possibile conoscere lo stato di frammentazione di un filesystem ext3?
<MatteoR> Buonasera A|\|DR34
<A|\|DR34> ciao MatteoR :)
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: Per rimuovere completamente un programma "sudo apt-get purge nomeprogramma"
<A|\|DR34> asd
<A|\|DR34> senza i due trattini..
<A|\|DR34> che mongolo
<MatteoR> A|\|DR34: senza trattini
<A|\|DR34> ehmm
<A|\|DR34> mi ero sbagliato
<A|\|DR34> Grazie
<K99Brain> tull, man e2freefrag
<snapp> come si puo
<tull> K99Brain, quel programma non guarda la frammentazione dello spazio libero, che non ho ben capito cosa significa
<tull> ?
<K99Brain> The e2freefrag program will scan the block bitmap information to check how many free blocks  are  present  as contiguous  and aligned free space
<K99Brain> tull, uhm, in effetti non guarda la frammentazione dei file
<K99Brain> ma dello spazio fra i file
<K99Brain> va beh
<tull> si puo usar fsck ma serve il disco non montato
<K99Brain> tull, tanto i file system ext3/ext4 non si frammentano
<K99Brain> cioèè, si deframmentano con l'uso
<K99Brain> non serve guardarci
<tull> beh a me interessava
<tull> ma scusa come mai il semplice accorgimento che fa ext3 non viene seguito anche da microsoft?
<OverMe> tan tan tan taaan
<K99Brain> tull, scelte diverse, avranno le loro ragioni
<K99Brain> (che non conosco)
<Costa> Ho combinato un guaio...uso Xubuntu alternate, e mi sono scomparse tutte le icone della scrivania, e anche il menù (Applicazioni - Risorse - Sistema) in alto asinistra. come faccio a ripristinare tutto?
<tull> perchè su windows si puo analizzare lo stato di frammentazione senz smontare il disco, mentre su linux no?
<tull> il menu lo puoi ripristinare con il tasto destro sul pannello
<K99Brain> !resetgnome | Costa, dovrebbe valere anche per xfce
<Costa> non cè l' applet, ci ho gia guardato...per me devi rimettee 1 pacchetto che ho tolto
<ubot-it> Costa, dovrebbe valere anche per xfce: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<sonic86> salve io ho questo problema
<sonic86> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<sonic86>  wide-dhcpv6-server
<sonic86> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotIt2> sonic86: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<sonic86> sorry
 * realnot hi guys
<enzotib> sonic86, su che comando?
<sonic86> ma adesso stavo facendo un po di pulizia
<sonic86> cmq su sudo apt-get remove --purge `deborphan`
<enzotib> sonic86, fa vedere tutto l'output, su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | sonic86
<ubot-it> sonic86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> sonic86, metti tutto quanto per bene su pastebin
<sonic86> ok
<K99Brain> ecco ↑
<sonic86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567128/
<enzotib> sonic86,  apt-cache policy wide-dhcpv6-server
<sonic86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567129/
<sonic86> enzotib, a cosa serve opzione policy?
<enzotib> sonic86, è uno dei tanti modi di vedere se è installato, e che versione e da quale repo
<enzotib> sonic86, sudo apt-get -f install
<miki_> ragazzi ho un grave problema, sul mio netbook dopo un ravvio ubuntu si è avviato con una schermata nera tipo dos, dove mi diceva roba tty1 o cose simili, mi chiedeva la user e la password di accesso ma non mi dava più l'interfaccia grafica ne altro
<miki_> che diavolo è successo?
<sonic86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567130/
<enzotib> sonic86, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<enzotib> miki_, hai la versione netbook o la desktop?
<miki_> enzotib: il problema è che ho il netbook in studio per cui non so come fare
<miki_> ho la versione netbook, ma siccome l'interfaccia unity non andava ho installato l'interfaccia desktop
<enzotib> in studio?
<sonic86> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567131/
<miki_> dai che è il netbook di studio vorrei salvare i dati almeno.....
<miki_> sono un avvocato
<miki_> scrivo da casa, qui non ho il netbook
<enzotib> sonic86,  fammi vedere il contenuto di /var/lib/dpkg/info/wide-dhcpv6-server.postinst
<enzotib> miki_, e come pensi che possiamo fare senza il malato?
<miki_> non lo so....il punto è che in studio come faccio a contattarvi?
<miki_> ho solo quel pc
<enzotib> miki_, e allora porta il netbook a casa
<sonic86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567132/
<miki_> vabbè enzotib ...vuol dire che lo farò domani....ma se sul netbook usassi xubuntu? andrebbe + veloce? cosa mi consigliate? visto che la versione netbook non andava a causa la sk video
<enzotib> sonic86, proviamo a rimuoverlo e a reinstallare quel pacchetto?
<sonic86> mmmm
<sonic86> ok
<enzotib> miki_, un po' sì, ancora meglio con lubuntu, ma eventuali problemi di scheda non cambiano
<enzotib> sonic86, sudo apt-get --reinstall install  wide-dhcpv6-server
<miki_> che è lubuntu
<miki_> ?
<enzotib> miki_, è una versione di ubuntu con LXDE
<enzotib> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<sonic86> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567133/
<miki_> lubuntu ha una live per salvare quello che ho nel netbook? se si domani salvo, formatto tutto e amen
<enzotib> miki_, credo di sì, dev'essere live
<sonic86> miki_, anche con ubuntu normale puoi farlo partire in live
<enzotib> sonic86, rimuoviamo prima e poi proviamo a installare: sudo apt-get purge  wide-dhcpv6-server
<miki_> come faccio a farlo partire in live? e cmq consigliate lubuntu sui netbook?
<sonic86> enzotib, eh quello che ho fatto
<sonic86> ma poi quando vado a installare mi da quell'erroee
<sonic86> *errore
<sonic86> O_o anzi ora è andato
<enzotib> ?
<sonic86> mi chiede la configurazione
<enzotib> cioè?
<sonic86> ok grazie adesso va
<sonic86> arg ora non mi apre + il terminale :°°°
<tux_> ciao
<supertuxxxx> che si dice
<sonic86> salve qualcuno usa bleachbit?
<IppatsuMan> Salve a tutti. L'audio su (K)Ubuntu 10.10 ha smesso di funzionare, credo che qualche processo tenga in ostaggio i device audio. Ho provato pulseaudio -k e sudo alsa force-reload ma l'audio non resuscita. C'è altro che posso provare (a parte riavviare)?
<_Kalce_> salve a tutti
<_Kalce_> uso ubuntu 10.04 . Per sbaglio ho cancellato dal pannello l' icona che mi dice se sono connesso ad internet o no. Come posso rimetterla?
<serpeone> ciao a tutti !!!
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-15
<cybercrasher> ciao a tutti, come faccio ad avviare la shell grafica da terminale
<cybercrasher> ?
<fleurtherock> dove trovo questo carattere: ~
<filo1234> fleurtherock: altGr ^
<fleurtherock> ciao filo1234 ti ringrazio sulla mia tastiera non c'è
<fleurtherock> ma funziona
<filo1234> non ho capito
<fleurtherock> sai ho comprato un bel manuale tascabile di linx a 12 euro
<fleurtherock> e per un profano come me è oro visto che parla solo di comandi da terminale
<filo1234> non c'è come simbolo sulla tastiera, lo fai con quella combinazione di tasti
<fleurtherock> ti interessa sapere il titolo?
<fleurtherock> non credo che ne abbia bisogno
<fleurtherock> ma solo da consigliare a qualcuno
<cybercrasher> qualcuno mi dice se è possibile avviare la shell grafica a partire da una shell testuale?
<cybercrasher> passiama alla domanda numero 2 :D
<cybercrasher> Con il driver non proprietario la risoluzione non è modificabile e non è corretta di default. ho provato con xorg.conf ma rimane schermo nero.. c'è un modo per far compilare il driver o avviare un config manuale guidato?
<enzotib> cybercrasher, se hai, come dovresti, gdm, ed è spento: sudo start gdm
<enzotib> cybercrasher, se gdm è avviato Ctrl-Alt-F7 oppure F8
<enzotib> cybercrasher, se non hai gdm, startx
<cybercrasher> start: Unknown job: gdm
<enzotib> cybercrasher, hai ubuntu desktop?
<cybercrasher> no kubuntu
<enzotib> cybercrasher, allora sudo start kdm
<cybercrasher> start: Job is already running: kdm
<cybercrasher> ma ctrl-alt-f7/F8 non fa niente
<enzotib> cybercrasher, allora vai coi control
<cybercrasher> anzi f8 visualizza schermo nero con trattino
<enzotib> cybercrasher, allora prova sudo restart kdm
<cybercrasher> ha fatto uno specie di logout
<cybercrasher> schermo nero
<cybercrasher> ed è ripartito il login
<cybercrasher> con finestra "Akonadi Resource: Il gestore degli errori di KDE"
<cybercrasher> "segnala l'errore ecc"
<cybercrasher> e la risoluzione è sempre scorretta
<glpiana> ola
<cybercrasher> ola
<cybercrasher> sto impazzendo :(
<cybercrasher> tra l'altro ho 2 schermi e lui mi manda in entrambi la risoluzione di default dello schermo numero 1
<cybercrasher> da impostazioni di sistema\schermo
<cybercrasher> vede un solo monitor e con una sola risoluzione (quella di default) quindi non posso far nulla.. l'unica è tentare di forzare via xorg.conf ma crasha (tranne se ho fatto male io il file .conf)
<glpiana> cybercrasher, puoi mostrarci l'xorg.conf che hai modificato?
<glpiana> !paste | cybercrasher
<ubot-it> cybercrasher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybercrasher> xorg non esisteva e quindi l'ho creato io di sana pianta.. avrò fatto pasticci.. comunque ve lo mando
<cybercrasher> come non detto.. l'ho eliminato
<cybercrasher> xD
<cybercrasher> mi mandate un xorg.conf da provare? :)
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ok, che risoluzione vuoi ottenere?
<cybercrasher> bè il primo schermo lo voglio lasciare com'è
<cybercrasher> quindi 1360x768
<cybercrasher> il secondo deve andare a 1680x1050
<glpiana> cybercrasher, è collegato il secondo schermo ora?
<cybercrasher> ps. il primo schermo volendo si può pure disabilitare perchè non mi serve
<cybercrasher> sisi sono collegati entrambi
<cybercrasher> il primo non lo uso mai
<glpiana> cybercrasher, digita nel terminale: xrandr
<cybercrasher> è collegato al televisore e lo uso con windows quando gioco
<cybercrasher> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<cybercrasher> Screen 0: minimum 1360 x 768, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768
<cybercrasher> default connected 1360x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<cybercrasher>    1360x768        0.0*
<glpiana> -.-
<FloodBotIt1> cybercrasher: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !paste | cybercrasher
<ubot-it> cybercrasher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybercrasher> in realtà il primo schermo è un 32 pollici full hd quindi non ha quella ris max
<cybercrasher> glpiana: erano 2 righe xD
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ti spiace ,mettere su pastebin l'output di xrandr?
<cybercrasher> ok
<cybercrasher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567226/
<glpiana> cybercrasher, tutto lì?
<cybercrasher> si
<glpiana> che scheda video hai?
<cybercrasher> ati 4870
<glpiana> cybercrasher, metti su pastebin lsmod
<miki_> ciao ragazzi ho urgente bisogno di una mano
<cybercrasher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567227/
<miki_> il mio computer dello studio si blocca in avvio....a volte si avvia come se fosse un dos...dice tty1 o roba simile auitatemi a salvare quello che c'è dentro....
<glpiana> cybercrasher, il secondo shcermo è stato collegato prima o dopo l'avvio?
<miki_> ho provato a copiare le cose da una live cd, ma mi dice che non ho i permessi per copiare....
<cybercrasher> prima
<filo1234> miki_: in seguito a cosa da quasto problema?
<filo1234> miki_: ti da qualche errore?
<cybercrasher> miki_: se quando si avvia hai il terminale cambia i permessi da shell
<miki_> filo1234: credo ad una rimozione di qualche driver non voluta....sono un novizio
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> cybercrasher, collegato tramite vga?
<cybercrasher> no, entrambi in dvi
<enzotib> cybercrasher, non dare consigli a casaccio, please
<miki_> cybercrasher: non so che significa cambiare i permessi da shell
<filo1234> miki_: si ma hai un login testuale? qualche errore?
<miki_> ho un login testuale....
<filo1234> miki_: ok allora fai il login testuale
<miki_> a dire il vero adesso che l'ho acceso mi compare la finestra di caricamento di ubuntu e si blocca con i pallini....
<miki_> filo1234: gho fatto il login testuale e adesso?
<filo1234> miki_: hai gnome o kde?
<miki_> gnome
<cybercrasher> glpiana: mi hai abbandonato? :D
<filo1234> miki_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<filo1234> miki_: dimmi cosa succede
<miki_> all'inizio mi dava una scritta con la versione di ubuntu e poi tty1 che cavolo è?
<glpiana> cybercrasher, qualcosa non va ed è evidente dall'output di xrandr. digita glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> cybercrasher, non ti ho abbandonato, ma ho i miei tempi
<cybercrasher> sisi tranqui :D
<cybercrasher> http://pastebin.com/9ZemzTfY
<miki_> filo1234: dice una serie di cose in inglese, te le riscrivo?
<filo1234> miki_: si grazie
<cybercrasher> glpiana: la cosa strana è che gli effetti grafici funzionano.... mentre sui driver ati no
<glpiana> cybercrasher, avevi provato a mettere i driver proprietari?
<cybercrasher> si
<glpiana> cybercrasher, come?
<cybercrasher> ho usato quelli fin'ora.. ma avevo problemi con gli effetti grafici che non partivano
<cybercrasher> disinstallandoli ho problemi di risoluzione ma gli effetti funzionano
<glpiana> vabbè, prima o poi risponderai
<cybercrasher> non ho capito
<glpiana> cybercrasher, come hai installato i driver proprietari
<cybercrasher> con l'utility di default "Additiona Drivers"
<cybercrasher> e da lì li ho disinstallati
<miki_> filo1234: dice, rather than involking int scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service gdm restart. Since the script you are attemptingto involke has been converted to an upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart gdm gdm start/running, process 1395
<miki_> filo1234: non so che cavolo fare
<glpiana> cybercrasher, metti su pastebin Xorg.0.log
<filo1234> miki_: è solo un'informazione...ma la grafica è partita o no?
<cybercrasher> http://pastebin.com/FYxAaat3
<miki_> filo1234: dopo questa scritta sono sempre come se fossi nel terminale con il classico nome utente ed il trattino lampeggiante
<glpiana> cybercrasher, locate ati_drv.so
<filo1234> miki_: allora fai una cosa.... sudo reboot  dopodichè  premi ripetutatemnte il tasto shift durante il boot e al grub scegli il kernel recovery...da li scegli xfix
<cybercrasher> non lo ha trovato (db aggiornato)
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> cybercrasher, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<miki_> filo scelgo la versione del kernel in recovery mode?
<glpiana> <filo1234> miki_: allora fai una cosa.... sudo reboot  dopodichè  premi ripetutatemnte il tasto shift durante il boot e al grub scegli il kernel recovery...da li scegli xfix
<cybercrasher> installato. Riavvio?
<glpiana> cybercrasher, sì
<miki_> filo1234: mi esce un "menu di ripristino" che faccio?
<glpiana> <filo1234> miki_: allora fai una cosa.... sudo reboot  dopodichè  premi ripetutatemnte il tasto shift durante il boot e al grub scegli il kernel recovery...da li scegli xfix
<miki_> glpiana: non posso scegliere xfix perchè non c'è
<cybercrasher> su schermo (impostazioni) ci sono le risoluzioni e posso mettere quella che voglio
<glpiana> miki_, allora poni questa domanda a filo1234, che non puà a priori immaginare che non ci sia
<miki_> xfix
<cybercrasher> però gli effetti non sono partiti quindi sono tornato al punto di partenza
<cybercrasher> come con i driver proprietari
<miki_> glpiana: scusatemi, sono davvero uno poco pratico
<glpiana> cybercrasher, adesso come adesso a me degli effetti non frega nulla. metti di nuovo Xorg.0.log in pastebin
<miki_> filo1234: che faccio con questo "menu di rispristino" che mi compare?
<cybercrasher> glpiana: prima di continuare, avrei lezione tra 40 minuti e devo ancora docciarmi :) Per il momento abbiamo risolto la risoluzione.. continuiamo in un secondo momento
<cybercrasher> grazie mille di tutto e a presto
<filo1234> miki_: cosa vedi tra le scelte ?
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ok
<filo1234> miki_: non hai nulla relativo a X?
<filo1234> miki_: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<miki_> 10.10
<filo1234> miki_: scegli failsafeX
<miki_> ok
<miki_> aspetta....
<filo1234> dai ok e poi scegli di riconfigurare la grafica
<miki_> filo1234: poi cosa scelgo dopo che riconfiguro la grafica?
<filo1234> ?
<miki_> filo1234: ci sono 3 possibilità, configurazione predefinita, nuova configurazione sk video e configurazione di bk
<filo1234> miki_: predefinita
<miki_> filo1234:  ora mi chiede la stessa cosa per la riconfigurazione del display, dò predefinita, ma mi ricompare sempre la stessa finestra....che faccio?
<miki_> praticamente su blocca a questa finestra di riconfig del display....che faccio riavvio?
<filo1234> miki_: fai annulla e prova a scegliere restart X
<miki_> ok
<miki_> filo1234: mentre si riavvia posso chiedere se per il netbook è meglio usare lubuntu?
<filo1234> miki_: s eper lubuntu intendi lubuntu desktop installato dai repository, provalo, ma se intendi la distribuzione lubuntu, ti dico che non è una distro ufficiale e supportata
<miki_> filo1234:  ok si è triavviato correttamente, grazie mille....dato che cmq ho un netbook, volevo sapere se la distribuzione lubuntu poteva andare meglio data la scarsa potenza del processore atom sul netbook
<filo1234> ripeto
<filo1234> miki_: s eper lubuntu intendi lubuntu desktop installato dai repository, provalo, ma se intendi la distribuzione lubuntu, ti dico che non è una distro ufficiale e supportata
<filo1234> lubuntu-desktop è nei repo...per altre distribuzioni esterne non so cosa dire
<glpiana> se non che non sono supportate su questo canale
<fleurtherock> il mio terminale è impazzito
<fleurtherock> aahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<fleurtherock> ho dato questo comando
<fleurtherock> ls -amRF
<fleurtherock> non si ferma + ahahahahahahaa
<glpiana> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki_> filo1234: grazie mille per tutto....
<Damaskinos> Salve ho provato ad aggiornare il pc e mi viene fuori che non tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere installati e di eseguire una vanzamento parziale per installare quanti più possibile
<Damaskinos> Come mai questa cosa?
<Damaskinos> pur eseguendo l'avanzamento parziale mi dice che alcuni pacchetti non possono essere autenticati causa problemi di rete
<Damaskinos> ma c'è qualche problema con i server di ubuntu?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: metti su pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> Damaskinos, no. chiudi il gestore e apri un temrinale
<glpiana> ah ok filo1234
<filo1234> ah ok glpiana
<Damaskinos> ahahahhahhah
<Damaskinos> ok
<glpiana> no no, ah ok filo1234
<Damaskinos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Damaskinos> fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567240/
<filo1234> Damaskinos: sudo apt-get update metti sempre su pastebin
<Damaskinos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567241/
<glpiana> ppa e getdeb
<glpiana> Damaskinos, vai su sorgenti software e leva sti repo esterni, che non so perchè insisti ancora a usare
<Damaskinos> chi io?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: ecco il perchè
<Damaskinos> e quando mai non ho toccato proprio niente
<glpiana> Damaskinos, no, io. è mio il pastebin che hai postato ora
<filo1234> be da soli non si sono impostati
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> Damaskinos, certo i repo esterni appaiono da soli :D
<Damaskinos> glpiana: dove lo trovo sorgenti software?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: comunque il problema è quello
<glpiana> Damaskinos, sistema -> amministrazione
<Damaskinos> non so neppure dove sta
<glpiana> Damaskinos, se non c'è scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<Damaskinos> ma dal gestore pacchetti?
<glpiana> Damaskinos, inutile che dici così. i repository da soli non si modificano
<filo1234> 09:56 < glpiana> Damaskinos, sistema -> amministrazione
<locodir-user> avrai installato qualche pacchetto che ti ha abilitato i repo di terze parti
<Damaskinos> glpiana: avrò installato qualcosa ho fatto qualche comando incosciamente
<glpiana> inconsciamente?
<Damaskinos> non vi prendo mica in giro ci mancherebbe
<Damaskinos> cioè un comando no conosciuto che fa quello
<locodir-user> no, basta installare un pacchetto :)
<Damaskinos> a volte quando seguo le guide non conosco i comando ma gli eseguo
<filo1234> mi sembra una cosa giusta
<glpiana> locodir-user, certo non pacchetti ufficiali
<glpiana> Damaskinos, anche la scelta delle guide va fatta con senno
<locodir-user> gipiana, no infatti..intendo software di terzi
<Damaskinos> glpiana: che devo spuntare
<Damaskinos> e lo so infatti oramai seguo solo il wiki
<glpiana> locodir-user, ecco, allora se uno installa un pacchetto esterno per avere altri pacchetti esterni non lo sta facendo inconsciamente
<glpiana> smag, non cambiare nick in questo canale per cortesia
<Damaskinos> glpiana non incosciamente ma a mia insaputa
<glpiana> Damaskinos, lascia solo i repo partner di canonical. il resto che c'è in terze parti levalo
<smag> gipiana, perchè? sono erroneamente entrato con un nick generico
<glpiana> smag, perchè questo son le regole. sei pregato di non farlo. grazie
<Damaskinos> glpiana: non sto capendo ma sotto la sezione software per ubuntu?
<Damaskinos> oppure altro software?
<glpiana> Damaskinos, nella scheda altro software
<smag> gipiana, cioè ora dovrei ritornare al nick di prima? oppure mi limito a non cambiare ulteriormente?
<glpiana> smag, limitati a non cambiare ulteriormente, grazie
<smag> gipiana, nessun problema :)
<Damaskinos> glpiana: in questa scheda c'è Partner di canocical e partner di canonical()codice sorfente che non sono spuntati
<Damaskinos> il resto tutto
<Damaskinos> quindi punto questi due e tolgo tutti gli altri?
<smag> no
<glpiana> Damaskinos, sì esattamente
<Damaskinos> ok
<glpiana> smag, perchè no?
<Damaskinos> perckè no?
<smag> gipiana, scusa...se lascia abilitati solo partner di Canonical
<glpiana> smag, stiamo parlando solo della scheda altro software
<smag> anzi no
<smag> errore mio...avevo presente le vecchie versioni di ubuntu
<Damaskinos> :)
<smag> è tanto che non uso l'interfaccia grafica :)
<glpiana> a dopo
<Damaskinos> grazie mille
<Damaskinos> ora va
<Damaskinos> erano i rep di cinelerra
<smag> stai attento quando installi repo esterni
<Damaskinos> a dare fastidio mi ero ripromesso di toglierli una volta installato
<Damaskinos> si colpa mia
<smag> eh si...se proprio ne hai bisogno installi il software che ti necessita e li disabiliti
<Damaskinos> vero vero
<smag> perchè nei repo ufficiali le diverse interazioni tra i pacchetti sono ben controllate, o almeno dovrebbero
<Damaskinos> ma ragazzi per raggiungere freenode per chi non puo' usare xchat oltre al browser non ci sono altri modi?
<filo1234> un qualsiasi client irc
<smag> puoi usare anche pidgin
<Damaskinos> filo1234: ho le porte chiuse perchè sono in una rete studentesca
<smag> o empathy
<Damaskinos> non mi di connette
<Damaskinos> ma con xchat non posso mettere il metodo http?
<Damaskinos> come per pidgin?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: uoi provare a specificare la porta 8080 nella configurazione del client
<Damaskinos> ma devo impostare un proxy?
<filo1234> Damaskinos: usate proxy?
<Damaskinos> filo1234: sono in una rete dove solo la porta 80 è permessa
<Damaskinos> si connette skype anche ma il resto no
<Damaskinos> pidgin mediante 80
<smag> e non devi specificare nessun proxy per la connessione?
<Damaskinos> no
<Damaskinos> firefox va da se
<smag> allora non devi impostare il proxy
<Damaskinos> per pidgin ho spuntato solo il metodo http
<filo1234> Damaskinos: comunque mi sa che non va
<Damaskinos> smag: però non ho capito dove impostare la porta 8080 in xchat
<filo1234> Damaskinos: no non funzia
<filo1234> lascia perdere
<Damaskinos> si infatti
<Damaskinos> non posso fare neppure un tunneling?
<Damaskinos> perkè quando avevo winzoz lo facevo
<Damaskinos> solo che per ubuntu non conosco nessun programma che puo' fare questo
<filo1234> Damaskinos: non lo so chiedi agli admin
<Damaskinos> prima collegato xchat a httptunnell e frisolvevo in questo modo
<Damaskinos> ma per ubuntu non conosco programmi del genere
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Damaskinos> Buono giorno
<smag> 'giorno
<Damaskinos> cmq dai fa niente mi collegato da webchat e faccio prima
<smag> comunque si può usare il tunneling ma non so dirti bene
<smag> perchè non l'ho mai fatto
<mvitanza> sis671
<massimo18> ?
<mvitanza> buongiorno vorrei installare i drivers per la mia scheda sis 671
<filo1234> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<filo1234> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<mvitanza> grazie a tutti :-)
<Gennaro> mi è sparita icona del volume sul pannello
<Gennaro> come devo fare??????????
<Gennaro> dal pannello sopra mi è sparita icona del volume. Come posso ripristinarla??
<miki> ragazzi ho bisogno di un consiglio, ho da installare ubuntu sul netbook con processore atom e sk video inter gma 500 (noti problemi di driver) quale distro mi consigliate? xubuntu o altre? vi premetto che ubuntu netbook non funge a causa di problemi con la sk video
<OverMe> miki, ubuntu desktop
<miki> xubuntu dicono sia più veloce...forse per il net va meglio no?
<OverMe> anche
<Gennaro> come mettere icona del volume sul pannello sopra in alto
<Gennaro> mi è sparito l'icona del volume
<Gennaro> ho fatto rimuovi il pannello
<Gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Gennaro> help help help help
<miki> OverMe: chiedo un aiuto per questa scelta, xubuntu andrebbe meglio per il netbook in questione dispetto alla versione desktop di ubuntu? tieni conto che il processore atom non è così performante...e la ram è circa un gb. vorrei un aiuto per scegliere....è facile da usare come ubuntu o + complicata?
<OverMe> è abbastanza semplice anche xubuntu
<miki> OverMe: per cui metto quella?
<OverMe> miki, si, prova. se poi non ti piace sei sempre in tempo a cambiare
<miki> cioè riformattare tutto?
<OverMe> Gennaro, tasto destro sul pannello->aggiungi al pannello->indicatore
<Gennaro> mi è sparito icona del volume
<Gennaro> come posso fare
<miki> io voglio solo sapere se x risorse limitate come quelle di un netbook è meglio usare una distro piuttosto che un'altra....ovviamente sempre con i comandi base di ubuntu
<OverMe> miki, ti ho già risposto. xubuntu è più leggera ed il funzionamento è il medesimo
<OverMe> più che dirti di provare non so cosa fare
<miki> OverMe: grazie....spero riconosca l'hw del netbook come faceva ubuntu...
<miki> :)
<OverMe> i driver sono gli stessi
<OverMe> quindi l'hw riconosciuto non cambia
<OverMe> cambia solo la veste grafica
<miki> tnx....io ho provato a mettere lubuntu ma non mi riconosceva la sk wireless .... per questo chiedevo
<OverMe> che scheda?
<OverMe> comunque intanto installa, se poi la wireless non va vieni qui collegato col cavo e risolviamo
<miki> la wireless con ubuntu era riconosciuta dalla versione live, con lubuntu invece no....spero che con xubuntu (che è una distro ufficiale) sia riconosciuta già dalla live...
<miki> :)
<OverMe> al massimo sistemiamo poi
<miki> ok...
<attemptD> la live di lubuntu ha delle limitazioni, se installavi probabilmente funzionava.
<miki> mmmmm.......
<miki> quindi meglio lubuntu o xubuntu per il netbook?
<miki> ehehe la domanda è sempre quella
<miki> :)
<miki> attemptD: quindi meglio lubuntu o xubuntu per il netbook?
<filo1234> lubuntu non è una distro ufficiale arifaje
<attemptD> metti xubuntu e' piu' completo. la live funziona. se il note lo fa' girare bene non hai problemi.
<miki> vabbè....sarà fatto come dite voi
<miki> :)
<N41T> SALVE A  TUTTI
<N41T> conoscete un programma ftp nel quale posso interaggire tramite shell su un hosting linux?
<OverMe> certo
<OverMe> ftp
<N41T> ftp indirizzo si gia l'ho usato
<OverMe> ma?
<N41T> ma è possibile che nn mi veda i file nascosti?
<OverMe> improbabile
<N41T> che con ls nn li mostra mai
<N41T> come dovevo fare per vedere anche i nascosti?
<OverMe> provato con ls -a ?
<N41T> ah ecco..
<N41T> AHAHAH
<N41T> grazie
<N41T> cavolo per sbaglio ho dato chmod 000 a una cartella
<Peace-> N41T: figo
<go^> :>
<Peace-> N41T: e quindi ?
<OverMe> per sbaglio?
<filo1234> ricambiali
<N41T> nn mi fa ripristinare il 644
<N41T> :S:S:S
<filo1234> impossibile
<filo1234> se la cartella è tua rimane tua...e i permessi puoi cambiarli vuovamente
<filo1234> nuovamente
<N41T> su hosting linux aruba?
<N41T> no mi dice che nn ho i permessi
<filo1234> su qualsiasi sistema UNIX
<filo1234> se la cartella è di tua proprietà ci fai quel che ti pare
<N41T> mi ricollego e riprovo
<filo1234> poi non so cosa faccia aruba...ma non è un problema che ci riguarda...
<filo1234> noi supportiamo solo roba Ufficiale
<N41T> si grazie io ero entrato solo per vedere se conoscevate un prog ftp da shell
<N41T> pero' ora che ho capito che so io che sono incapace
<N41T> che nn avevo fatto ls -a
<N41T> ..
<filo1234> N41T: usa i man
<filo1234> le cos esi imparano poi
<filo1234> cose*
<N41T> filo1234: hai ragione, è da poco che sono passato completamente a ubuntu senza win quindi ci vuole un po
<filo1234> N41T: per quasi tutti i comandi ci sono i manuali  man comando  o comando --help
<filo1234> vedrai che ti verrà facile
<N41T> grazie, anche per la pazienza :D
<filo1234> si ma sta finendo
<filo1234> LOL ihihih scherzo
<N41T> Lol!
<N41T> ahahahaha vabe esco dal lavoro a presto! :D
<N41T> vabbè*
 * A|\|DR34 Ciao a tutti!
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> \o glpiana
<davide_> Ciao a tutti!
<davide_> Avrei una domanda:
<davide_> è possibile con un pc solo, loggarsi da più postazioni, cioè, avere più sessioni video attive?
<davide_> oppure serve una scheda grafica per ogni sessione video?
<massimo18> ?
<filo1234> davide_: mica ho capito
<massimo18> davide_: se hai un pc solo hai una sola postazione
<massimo18> (ma forse non ho capito cosa intendi)
<massimo18> ecco
<filo1234> davide_: parli di un server unico e i client che si collegano a lui?
<jester-> vuol fare una specie di ammucchita
<davide_> se ho un pc desktop con più terminali video
<filo1234> ma non ho capito uguale
<glpiana> ola Shin3
<filo1234> davide_: terminali video intendi solo monitor?
<davide_> monitor, tastiera e mouse
<massimo18> O_O
<davide_> posso farlo solo con un sistema server quindi!
<filo1234> davide_: si ma non solo con l atastiera e il mouse e il monitor
<massimo18> davide_:  riassumiamo: un solo pc tante tastiere tanti monitor e tanti mouse?
<filo1234> -.-
<davide_> si
<davide_> esatto
<massimo18> eh
<go^> -.-
<davide_> si può fare?
<massimo18> davide_: no
<davide_> ok...
<filo1234> davide_: no
<davide_> era quella la domanda
<filo1234> davide_: se hai dei termnalini che fanno il boot da rete ( PXE ) puoi creare un LTSP server
<filo1234> quindi senza installare nulla su ogni client
<davide_> e quindi però serve sempre un sever
<filo1234> be certo
<davide_> ok!
<davide_> grazie mille!
<filo1234> !ltsp | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: ltsp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp
<filo1234> vedi un po
<davide_> mi era venuto il dubbio vedendo che posso avere contemporaneamente più sessioni sullo stesso pc
<davide_> di utenti diversi anche
<filo1234> davide_: potresti ma forse non più di 4
<filo1234> e dovresti smanettare non poco con X e xinit
<filo1234> e dovresti avere una scheda video molto cazzuta
<davide_> però non so se la sessione video è una sola per ogni scheda video...
<davide_> e le altre solo testuali...
<filo1234> davide_: no la scheda può essere una e le sessioni video possono essere diverse
<davide_> allora funziona teoricamente...
<filo1234> o meglio i display
<filo1234> davide_: si ma ti ho detto devi far eun bel casotto
<davide_> però come dici dovrei smanettare un pò...
<filo1234> un po' molto
<filo1234> davide_: cosa deovresti metter su?
<davide_> ok grazie mille!
<davide_> stavo pensando per la casa...
<davide_> così non devo comprare 3 o 4 pc
<davide_> visto che lo usiamo un pò tutti
<filo1234> davide_: uhm ma sai...megliio essere indipendenti comunque
<davide_> dici?
<filo1234> be se è per casa si
<davide_> e poi in ogni caso ci sarebbero anche i portatili...
<davide_> forse hai ragione...
<filo1234> davide_: a poco a poco li prendi :)
<davide_> me la ragiono un pò
<davide_> considerando anche a fatica di sistemarmi X e Xinit...
<filo1234> davide_: il server deve essere bello cazzuto poi...ram LAN
<filo1234> dedi dividere tutte le risorse per il numro degli utenti
<davide_> quello si...
<filo1234> insomma non ne vale la pena secondo me...e il giorno che si schianta il server siete tutti  aterra
<davide_> vero..
<miki> ragazzi datemi una mano, dopo aver installato xubuntu sul mio netbook ed averlo collegato alla batteria e fatto gli aggiornamenti richiesti, mi è sparita l'icona dello stato della batteria...
<miki> sapete come farlo ricomparire<?
<miki> è un bug noto?
<glpiana> miki, vai nel menu e cerca nei rpogrammi di sistema qualcosa che si riferisca all'alimentazione o al ripsarmio energetico
<glpiana> miki, adesso ha la batteria e basta o è collegato alla rtee elettrica?
<glpiana> *rete
<miki> adesso ho la batteria....ma è un bug...lo avevo anche con ubuntu e quindi si è ripresentato pure con xubuntu
<miki> so che c'è uno script adatto per risolvere le cosa, ma non ricordo dove l'ho visto
<miki> glpiana: che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, e che ne so. sostieni ci sia uno script e che sia un bug. io non lo sapevo
<filo1234> miki: adesso hai la batteria? quindi bug risolto
<miki> è così....se sono da rete elettirca e metto la batterica l'icona appare, viceversa se accendo il pc solo con la batteria l'icona non c'è e per di più lo schermo è luminoso come se avessi la rete elettrica attaccata
<miki> che faccio?
<enzotib> miki, pm-powersave true
<enzotib> meglio con sudo
<miki> provo
<K99Brain> miki, quando il pc è acceso, mai e poi mai va staccata o attaccata la batteria!
<MatteoR> enzotib: Holà
<MatteoR> ;)
<enzotib> ciao MatteoR
<miki> enzotib: ho dato da terminale il comando che mi hai detto....ma l'icona non è apparsa....
<enzotib> miki, ma si è ridotta la luminosità?
<miki> no
<enzotib> e vabbè, ci ho provato
<miki> ok
<miki> grazie
<max2323> ciao vorrei configurare Empathy per collegarmi a irc ubuntu, che tipo di account devo creare?
<Mirko_> ciao a tutti
<Mirko_> ragazzi posso farvi una domanda?
<enzotib> Mirko_, niente soldi
<Mirko_> ??
<enzotib> max2323, account di tipo IRC forse?
<snapp> da chroot ci si esce direttamente smontando la partizione???
<Mirko_> ho messo ubuntu sul mio eeepc 1001ha, però c'è un problema.
<Mirko_> alcune volte quando lo spengo rimane incantato solo con lo sfondo di ubuntu non si spegne, ci devo per forza staccare l' alimentazione
<Mirko_> come posso risolvere questo problema?
<max2323> enzotib quindi nel menù iniziale creazione nuovo account metto tipo #irc?
<enzotib> max2323, lo scegli dall'elenco dei tipi di account
<max2323> si si scelgo #irc ok?
<enzotib> ok
<Mirko_> ah XD enzo ho capito ora la tua risposta XD
 * realnot hi guys
<enzotib> Mirko_, ;)
<max2323> enzotib - poi nella schermata successiva devo scegliere nel campo rete tra una lista di canali......
<Mirko_> comunque ho quel piccolo problema, che si è manifestato anche durante l' istallazione di ubuntu. Completata l' istallazione ho premuto du riavvia e il pc era impallato.....o meglio rimasto su ubuntu ma non faceva niente, tutto bloccato
<enzotib> max2323, se vuoi venire in questo canale, è già selezionato frenode
<enzotib> freenode*
<max2323> enzotib ok ora ho creato un nuovo account come nome max ora devo entrare nel canale ubuntu giusto?
<enzotib> max2323, giusto, anche se suppongo che max sia già preso, e presto tornerai Guest
<max2323> enzotib non mi fa vedere l'elenco delle stanze......
<enzotib> max2323, entra in una che già conosci, tipo questa
<enzotib> max2323, spesso i server disabilitano la possibilità di vedere l'elenco delle stanza perché genera molto traffico
<max2323> riuscirci....non riesco a configurare corretamente l'account
<enzotib> max2323, ma c'è un servizio di freenode per ovviare
<max2323> si però mi piaceva raggiungerlo tramite Empathy
<enzotib> max2323, Stanza->Entra e metti #ubuntu-it
<enzotib> max2323, l'ho appena provato, ci mette un po' ma poi va
<max2323> dopo la creazione dell'account ho un messaggio errore di rete
<Mirko_> allora nessuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?
<Mirko_> ah comunque ho fatto la registrazione sul canale
<Mirko_> tutto andato a buon fine
<pn3um0> salve a tutti
<pn3um0> ho un piccolo problema
<max230664> k
<Simoteo> dicci pure pn3um0
<pn3um0> qualcuno sa un programma per compilare una distro basata su ubuntu 10.10 abbastanza facile da usare?
<Simoteo> gnumake?
<pn3um0> provo subito
<jester-> compilare una distro?
<pn3um0> jester: esatto
<jester-> pn3um0: per compilare intendi compilarsi tutto tipo gentoo?
<pn3um0> simoteo: gnumake su google mi da il normale comando make
<Simoteo> pn3um0: Sì
<pn3um0> jester: compilare intendo creare una mia distro personalizzata basata su ubuntu
<jester-> pn3um0: si dice from scratch, compilare ha un altro significato
<K99Brain> !remastersys | pn3um0
<ubot-it> pn3um0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Remastersys
<pn3um0> jester: sorry
<enzotib> !info uck
<ubot-it> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 194 kB, installed size 672 kB
<K99Brain> !uck
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/UbuntuCustomizationKit
<lee__> dove scarico iptools?
<enzotib> lee__, cos'è?
<lee__> un insieme di programmi con ping,traceroute,per monitorare porte e ip
<enzotib> lee__, tutte queste cose ci sono già di default, senza installare niente
<enzotib> in realtà traceroute non c'è, c'è tracepath, ma è equivalente
<Odo> enzotib, traceroute c'e'
<enzotib> Odo, ok, non di default, intendo
<lee__> dove le trovo però?
<Odo> lee__, sono tutti comandi integrati nel sistema, e tipo traceroute lo trovi nei repository
<Odo> lee__, ti basta un sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Odo> da linea di comando
<lee__> però ip tools, è un software dove ce li ha tutti raggruppati
<jester-> lee__: gia in amministrazione>strumenti di rete che qualcosa
<Odo> lee__, raggruppati? :D per far cosa scusa?
<Odo> lee__, se vuoi un interfaccia grafica jester- ti ha appena risposto...
<enzotib> Odo, l'amministratore di rete moderno usa la GUI
<enzotib> :)
<Odo> enzotib, ah noi siamo roba con la muffa allora
<jester-> piu che moderno quello serio che sa cosa fa
<jester-> molto piu veloce il terminale che le gui
<cybercrasher> ciao a tutti, utilizzo kubuntu e ho un problema con la risoluzione automatica dello schermo. Nonostante riconosca le varie risoluzioni, parte di default con una risoluzione troppo grande.
<cybercrasher> su impostazioni/schermo riesco a mettere senza problemi la risoluzione desiderata ma al primo riavvio torna tutto gigante
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti
<cybercrasher> ciao overdarkm
<overdarkm> avrei un problema con google gadget qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<cybercrasher> esponi il problema
<overdarkm> non si avvia ti mando il problema su paste
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567389/
<cybercrasher> ma quale gadget è esattamente? da dove lo scarichi?
<overdarkm> dal software center e il gtk per ubuntu
<cybercrasher> hai provato da shell?
<cybercrasher> fai un update e poi lo installi
<Steeler> google sta diventanto maledetto su linux.
<overdarkm> così (ggl-gtk)
<cybercrasher> overdarkm: prova sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> perché sudo?
<cybercrasher> se non sono root io non riesco ad installare
<overdarkm> fatto
<OverMe> cybercrasher, non intendevo il tuo comando, ma quello di overdarkm
<cybercrasher> OverMe: ah ok
<cybercrasher> overdarkm: ora fai sudo apt-get install google-google-gadgets-gtk
<cybercrasher> scusa
<cybercrasher> sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk
<overdarkm> lo già installato
<cybercrasher> allora
<overdarkm> ok rifaccio
<cybercrasher> fai remove
<cybercrasher> e poi installi di nuovo
<overdarkm> allora prima levo e poi lo rimetto sa terminale
<cybercrasher> si
<overdarkm> faccio anche un bel apt-get autoremove
<overdarkm> ok installato da terminale
<cybercrasher> prova a lanciarlo
<overdarkm> stesso errore di prima
<cybercrasher> per curiosità, prova a lanciarlo da terminale con sudo
<overdarkm> così sudo ggl-gtk
<cybercrasher> si
<overdarkm> uguale
<OverMe> ripeto
<OverMe> perché sudo?
<overdarkm> celti comandi e programmi vogliono il root
<cybercrasher> OverMe: era solo una prova. Magari qualche problema di accesso..
<OverMe> overdarkm, si ma non dato a caso
<cybercrasher> comunque overdarkm, l'errore è in alcuni file non trovati, quindi è relativo al "setup" del gadget
<overdarkm> allora che faccio
<cybercrasher> non credo tu possa fare niente.. prova a cercare un setup indipendente per google-gadgets.. magari funzionante
<overdarkm> la penultima versione qual'è ?
<cybercrasher> il problema è riportato su alcuni forum
<cybercrasher> prova a rimuovere questi percorsi:
<cybercrasher> Failed to load module soup-xml-http-request
<cybercrasher> asp.. ti dò il paste
<overdarkm> ok
<cybercrasher> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/issues/detail?id=323
<overdarkm> vedo che google gadget a spopolato per ubuntu 8.04
<enzotib> cerca in /usr/local/share invece di /usr/share, vedi se c'è un file di configurazione da modificare
<cybercrasher> verso gli ultimi post, consigliano un remove multiplo e riescono a risolvere
<cybercrasher> però non hanno l'errore del file non trovato.. solo i successivi
<cybercrasher> quindi potresti avere bisogno di un nuovo setup e di questa procedura
<cybercrasher> prova ad installarlo da qui http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<overdarkm> niente enzotib
<enzotib> boh, funzionato al primo colpo
<overdarkm> fatto ma ho un piccolo problema con le librerie
<overdarkm> potrebbe essere quello ?
<enzotib> overdarkm, hai la 10.10?
<overdarkm> si
<enzotib> overdarkm, anch'io e a me funziona
<enzotib> overdarkm, fai così, rimuovilo, cancella .google nella tua home, poi reinstallalo
<overdarkm> allora e un fatto di versione ?!
<enzotib> overdarkm, anch'io ho la 10.10, quindi è la stessa versione
<OverMe> overdarkm, non è che hai tentato prima di installare una versione barlaccia?
<overdarkm> no
<OverMe> mmm
<enzotib> overdarkm, ti ho detto la prova da fare
<overdarkm> sto facendo
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567397/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567380/     il software center non mi scarica più...
<overdarkm> ok sto installando i gadget da terminale
<overdarkm> ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore !
<overdarkm> allora niente da fare per me ?
<enzotib> overdarkm, hai cancellato la dir .google nella tua home?
<overdarkm> siù
<overdarkm> si
<overdarkm> poi installato ma niente sempre lo stesso errore !
<OverMe> overdarkm, mi fai un sudo updatedb && locate gst-audio-framework.so
<overdarkm> fatto
<OverMe> vediamo
<overdarkm> sempre quel errore !
<OverMe> io ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<overdarkm> ok metto il paste del terminale
<overdarkm> ecco
<overdarkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567402/
<OverMe> overdarkm, hai 32 o 64 bit?
<overdarkm> 32
<overdarkm> mi arrendo per google gadget ma almeno conky facciamolo funzionare !
<overdarkm> il problema e che mi crasha
<OverMe> ...
<overdarkm> ce niente per conky ?
<OverMe> si può vedere l'errore?
<overdarkm> da terminale nono da niente ma quando lo avvio e poi clicco sulla scrivania si leva da solo !
<OverMe> sarà configurato male allora
<overdarkm> e che devo fare  ?
<overdarkm> per partire , parte
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567397/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567380/     il software center non mi scarica più...
<piemme> salve a tutti stavo avanzando di versione ma il gestore mi ha fatto scegliere un avanzamento parziale mi sapete dire che significa?
<K99Brain> !aggiornamento
<ubot-it> Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<K99Brain> piemme, va beh, fai il parziale. Poi magari dopo un riavvio puoi fare il resto
<piemme> ma con il parziale ho solo un aggiornamento dei pacchetti?
<grazia> ho appena installato ubuntu, ma nn me lo ha messo tutto in italiano, aiuto nn capisco l'inglese...
<Dave77> ciao a tutti
<Dave77> sono nuovo ed in difficoltà di installazione con ubuntu!
<grazia> ankio sono nuova ed ho difficoltà con ubuntu!
<Dave77> il bello è che sui forum trovi le risoluzioni di tutti problemi tranne la tua vero? ehehehe
<grazia> il mio me lo ha installato in inglese, aiuto!
<Dave77> ah bhe.... problema facilmente risolvibile
<grazia> come
<Dave77> c'è il modo di cambiare lingua dalle applicazioni... l'ho fatto la prima volta che sono riuscito a farlo partire!
<Dave77> comunque se cerchi su google qualche forum ti da il percorso esatto
<Dave77> ma nessuno ha idea di come risolvere problemi con le schede video?
<Dave77> io ho provato 3 versioni di ubuntu ed 1 di debian
<Dave77> HELP!!!!!!!
<saro> Scusate, ho creato uno script (inizia con #!/bin/bash/) e l'ho copiato in "/usr/local/bin/script" ma quando faccio "sudo script" mi dice "sudo: unable to execute /usr/local/bin/script: Non è una directory". Naturalmente ho già dato allo script i permessi di esecuzione con chmod +x. Cosa puo essere?
<saro> Se faccio "sudo sh script" mi dice "sh: Can't open script"
<saro> Che cavolo sbaglio?
<ErVito> saro sh è un linker che punta ad una determinata shell è non è scontato che sia quella giusta
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567397/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567380/     il software center non mi scarica più...
<ErVito> saro: lancia direttamente lo script con la shell corretta. QUindi: bash script o dash script o ksh script...
<saro> ErVito, e se lo inserisco in rc.local?
<saro> scrivo bash /usr/local/bin/script ???
<ErVito> yo
<saro> grazie
<saro> adesso provo a riavviare
<stevr1it> ho ubuntu maverick e non riesco a far funzionare questo 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse usb, sapte consigliarmi?
<A|\|DR34> 'Sera
<frigovuoto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567397/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/567380/     il software center non mi scarica più...
<enzotib> frigovuoto:
<Steeler> frigovuoto, prova a dare da terminale apt-get update
<Steeler> frigovuoto, prova a dare da terminale sudo apt-get update
<angelo> sera
<angelo> uso xchat-gnome. se clicco su un link irc del tipo irc://irc.server/stanza mi apre xchat con la lista dei network. come si fa?
<aem> aem chiama mcr
<enzotib> angelo, è preferibile usare xchat
<angelo> enzotib, è il migliore o c'è di meglio? a me serve qualcosa che gestistca bene gli xdcc
<enzotib> angelo, è il migliore
<enzotib> angelo, cioè, non lo so, ma è quello più usato
<angelo> ah ok. grazie mille
<angelo> riapro da xchat
<ceon1> buonasera
<snapp> qualcuno si chiama M. Asa
<enzotib> !chat | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stevr1it> enzotib, non riesco a far funzionare qeusto mouse ottico su ubuntu 10.10 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse, mi sai aiutare?
<enzotib> stevr1it, no
<enzotib> stevr1it, i mouse, oltre che attaccarli e vederli funzionare subito, non ci faccio altro
<stevr1it> capito , sai chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Easy> ciao a tutti,
<enzotib> stevr1it, ma sei sicuro che non sia rotto?
<Easy> ragazzi io ho un problema...uso xchat ma lo stesso problema con kvirc
<Easy> non riesco ad entrare in alcune net
<Easy> mi dice sempre: host sconosciuto. forse è scritto male?
<Easy> non riesco a risolvere in nessuna maniera
<stevr1it> enzotib, si sicurissimo nuovo e funzionante su windows
<Easy> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la configurazione xorg di default. In pratica parte una risoluzione non idonea e io, ogni volta, devo manualmente cambiarla
<cybercrasher> ciao Easy, che problema hai?
<michela_> salve a tutti, voglio usare pidgin con un acount jabber per fare chiamate audio/video, ma quando avvio la chiamata nn si vede e nn si sente niente, secondo me è un problema di rete, i due pc che si chiamano sono dietro due nat router, ci sono delle porte da aprire?
<LostInMyHead> ciao a tutti
<Easy> ciao cybercrasher, non riesco ad entrare in alcune nat, da un giorno all'altro mi si è presentato quel problema che ho appena esposto
<enzotib> stevr1it, tail -f /var/log/messages, poi lo attacchi e vediamo cosa esce
<cybercrasher> Easy: ma questo è un canale di assistenza ubuntu..
<cybercrasher> lo stesso discorso vale per michela_
<Easy> e io ubuntu sto usando :)
<cybercrasher> Easy: ma il problema non è legato ad ubuntu
<cybercrasher> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> cybercrasher, non credo sia il caso
<michela_> cybercrasher ok, ma è un programma ubuntu, e nn funziona il video e l'audio, suppongo io che sia il nat
 * xfire78xx sera a tutt* :)
<cybercrasher> si ma il nat non c'entra con linux
<Easy> ok grazie comunque...proverò a seguire il consiglio
<cybercrasher> è una configurazione di router che dipende dalla configurazione di un software linux (pidgin).. non l'os di per sè
<cybercrasher> lo dico solo perchè magari nessuno vi risponde tutto qui
<michela_> ok userò windows
<enzotib> cybercrasher, spesso si dà supporto anche per i programmi
<enzotib> se nessuno risponde è anche possibile che nessuno sappia cosa rispondere
<cybercrasher> enzotib: fammi capire.. quando io espongo un problema non direttamente linux mi viene detto di andar via.. quando invece sono altri a farlo e io suggerisco di andare in ubuntu-it li giustifichi
<cybercrasher> no comment
<enzotib> cybercrasher, non so chi ti ha detto !chat, e per quale domanda, quindi non posso risponderti
<michela_> quindi! posso ottenere aiuto, o me ne devo andare?
<enzotib> michela_, puoi chiedere, ma non è detto che al momento ci sia qualcuno che sa risponderti
<michela_> beh, nn pretendo niente!
<Steeler> michela_ da  terminale prova dare alsamixer
<michela_> se qualcuno può bene, ma almeno nn trattatemi come una criminale, sono ore che cerco in rete informazioni ma nn trovo nulla
<michela_> Steeler fatt
<JohnLock> ciao a tutti...qualcuno mi può dare una mano??..ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio pc Dell inspiron 1525 e adesso all'avvio mi propone di poter scegliere quale sistema operativo usare....se il vista che avevo già o ubuntu....il problema è che me lo ha installato quasi tutto in inglese..e non riesco a connettermi a internet per poter scaricare pacchetti in autmoatico ecc
<enzotib> JohnLock, ma sei su ubuntu adesso?
<enzotib> ah no, non vai in rete
<JohnLock> no...su ubuntu non potrei nemmeno collegarmi...:(
<enzotib> JohnLock, che tipo di rete hai?
<JohnLock> alice adsl
<michela_> Steeler devo modificare qualche livello audio?
<enzotib> JohnLock, ti colleghi al router in wifi?
<JohnLock> e tempo fa avevo provato a connettermi tramite cavetto...ma non rileva niente ugualmente
<JohnLock> si in genere col wifi
<enzotib> JohnLock, il router è già connesso di suo?
<JohnLock> sisi
<Steeler> michela_, gurada la query
<Steeler> michela_, guarda la query
<enzotib> JohnLock, hai visto se cliccando sull'icona di rete in alto a destra ti mostra la lista delle reti disponibili?
<michela_> Steeler scusa nn capisco cosa devo fare
<JohnLock> si ho visto...e tra l'altro in alto a destra mi compare non i monitor come credevo..ma una sorta di cono rovesciato con una barra rossa
<JohnLock> e se ci clicco
<JohnLock> l'unica scritta su cui posso cliccare
<JohnLock> è "configure vpn"
<Steeler> michela_, non sei pratico di IRC, ha un msg privato, ti deve lampeggiare la finestra
<JohnLock> tra l'altro ho visto tanti aiuti e suggerimenti...ma a prescindere dal fatto ke mi dicono cosa dovrei fare in italiano (mentre come dicevo il mio è installato in inglese pur avendo selezionato in fase d installazione la lingua italiana)...dicevo a prescindere da questo c'è anke il fatto ke sn lunhi e non posso ricordare tutti i passaggi perkè d volta in volta devo passare da vista a ubuntu
<frigovuoto> aiutooo, non va il softwarecenter http://paste.ubuntu.com/567440/
<frigovuoto> non ditemi che siete tutti a guardare sanremo :)
<PaoloRotolo> Scusate, ho un problemino con la scheda grafica ati...
<PaoloRotolo> ho questo problema con la scheda grafica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567444/
<PaoloRotolo> risponde così al comando glxinfo | grep renderer
<PaoloRotolo> In pratica non riesco nemmeno ad attivare gli effetti speciali
<PaoloRotolo> la scheda grafica è  ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: hai installato i driver propietari ati col .run scaricato dal sito per caso?
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], veramente ho fatto un po' di esperimenti con gnome shell installando i driver in via di sviluppo
<PaoloRotolo> cosiddetti gallium
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], vorrei tornare a quelli normali
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: ah quindi stai usando radeon, ok
<PaoloRotolo> [anubi], perchè con questi non mi parte più niente
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: il driver gallium come lo hai installato?
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], tramite ppa
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: quale ppa esattamente?
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: beh si ovvio che non ti parte correttamente, non è installato correttamente (o completamente) pare
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico],  ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<[Enrico]> ok capito
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: se vuoi diamo un occhio a cosa non va e cerchiamo di sistemare
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], ok. Volendo possiamo anche tornare a quelli normali
<[Enrico]> altrimenti c'è ppa-purge per levare il ppa xorg-edgers
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: sisi, come vuoi tu
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], si, tanto non mi servono più
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], grazie
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: quindi vuoi optare per levarli invece che provare a capire cosa non va col gallium? guarda che il gallium scheggia eh
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], eh, lo so. Avevo anche pronto gnome-shell già compilato
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], non so, se c'è possibilità di ripararli va bene :)
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: beh questo non lo so, vediamo cosa c'è che non va. puoi fare il paste del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], ok
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], http://paste.ubuntu.com/567452/
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: hai fatto un po' di casotto eh
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], infatti =D
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: il driver ati propietario è installato ecco perché non va
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], ah, quindi bisogna prima disattivare i proprietari
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: non solo disattivare, rimuovere proprio
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], ok, quindi per rimuoverli?
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: se vuoi usare il driver open source radeon (sia per la versione classica che la gallium) devo togliere i propietary (cioè fglrx)
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: come li hai installati i propietari? con il tool per l'admin driver hardware?
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], esatto
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: ecco li puoi togliere da li
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: cmq per usare il driver gallium ti consiglio di installare un kernel più recente dal ppa dei kernel
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: direi che il .37 potrebbe andare bene
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: ora scusami ma la cena è in tavola. dopo torno.
<PaoloRotolo> [Enrico], ok, ci vediamo dopo, grazie :)
<[Enrico]> prego
<[Enrico]> PaoloRotolo: prima di andare ti do un ultimo avviso: usare i repo xorg-edgers può essere pericoloso :)
<[Enrico]> nel senso che ti si potrebbe piantare il sistema ^_^
<[Enrico]> uomo avvisato......... a dopo o/
<stevr1it> enzotib, da un ora continua ad andare e mi da 200 pagine di questo tipo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567453/
<A|\|DR34> raga scusate la domanda un po' scema ma come faccio a fare in modo che si attivi la protezione del pc con la password più tardi dei 5 minuti canonici? nel senso il pc mi chiede la pass per accedere se per 5 minuti non faccio nulla
<K99Brain> A|\|DR34, sistema > preferenze < salvaschermo
<Steeler> A|\|DR34,  Sistema, Preferenze, Salvaschermo
<A|\|DR34> eh l'ho messo dopo mezzora quello
<K99Brain> A|\|DR34, pigia anche su gestione alimentazione
<K99Brain> e vedi pure li
<A|\|DR34> ok grazie raga risolto
<A|\|DR34> io ero andato solo nella gestione alimentazione -.-
<xdnyboy> buonasera
<max230664> ragazzi è possibile vedere le dirette rai con chrome?
<xdnyboy> c'è nessuno?
<ErVito> !chiedi | xdnyboy
<ubot-it> xdnyboy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gegge87> xdnyboy, dovresti installare il plugin moonlight
<gegge87> peccato che la rai richieda la versione 3
<gegge87> che è ancora in sviluppo, e a me personalmente crasha
<gegge87> linux, con i suoi pro e i suoi contro
<max230664> ma con firefox io vedo le dirette.........
<gegge87> e che ti devo dire
<max230664> mentre con chrome no
<gegge87> usa firefox
<gegge87> invece io ho un problema un po' più fesso, da bravo utente sega quale sono
<gegge87> come faccio ad usare un plugin per xcht .pl?
<max230664> grazie, ma con chrome non è quindi possibile?
<gegge87> te l'ho detto, prova con le nightly builds del moonlight della novel. ma non è assicurato il funzionamento
<gegge87> divertiti http://go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx
<max230664> gegge87 queel pacchetto l'ho già installato con successo e risolto tutto su firefox
<max230664> ma chiedevo se era possibile risolvere anche per chrome...
<gegge87> evidentemente su chrome non funge bene.
<gegge87> potresti risolvere unendoti agli sviluppatori del pacchetto per migliorarlo credo
<gegge87> XD
<max230664> ok grazie lo stesso
<xdnyboy> ok :) vorrei sapere (cortesemente) come rimuovere un pacchetto danneggiato, il pacchetto in questione è gforge-db-postgresql , mi dice che appunto è danneggiato e non ne ho idea di come rimuoverlo, grazie
<xdnyboy> ps: cos'è il plugin monlight=
<xdnyboy> ?
<gegge87> riavvio
<max230664> il plugin moonlight è l'equivalente di silverlight ma open source
<xdnyboy> ovvero? scusa la mia ignoranza
<gegge87_> uffaaaa. ma nessuno conosce un plugin decoroso per la ricerca xdcc multi server? buduscript funge bene, ma èp limitato nella ricerca
<max230664> se vuoi visualizzare le dirette rai devi installare un pacchetto sw che nel mondo windows si chiama silverlight ed è prodotto da Microsoft
<max230664> invece nel mondo ubuntu c'è moonlight
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: "sudo apt-get -f install" per risolvere il problema
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: devi digitare il codice da terminale
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: in pratica dovrebbe terminare l'eventuale configurazione che non ha fatto, quindi riparare il pacchetto
<xdnyboy> ok, ma io non voglio vedere le dirette rai, penso sia stato un errore di gegge87 nel dirmelo, la mia domanda riguardava postgres
<go^> lol
<xdnyboy> gegge87 io conosco xdcc mule.. sto dicendo fesserie?
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: poise vuoi puoi rimuoverlo o da synaptic o con "sudo apt-get remove nomedelpacchetto"
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: *poi se vuoi ...
<xdnyboy> MatteoR:  avevo già provato ora riprovo
<tull> qualcuno qui usa google chrome o chromium?
<tull> mi succede che se trascino una scheda non lateralmente ma orizzontalmente, lapplicazione si blocca e poi ai apre una nuova finestra
<xdnyboy> infatti come pensavo, l'errore scatta dopo aver dato il comando "apt-get install -f" mi dice che restituisce uno stato di errore 100, infine dice che si sono verificati errori nell'elaborazione. Conclude con: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<A|\|DR34> tull io lo uso
<A|\|DR34> a me non lo fa
<A|\|DR34> chromium eh
<tull> A|\|DR34, che driver usi?
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: disinstallalo completamente "sudo apt-get purge nomedelpacchetto" e reinstallalo ancora
<tull> A|\|DR34,  magari lo fa solo con i driver nouveau
<A|\|DR34> oddio tull che domanda non lo so mi dispiace
<A|\|DR34> sono un novellino
<A|\|DR34> però uso chromium perchè più veloce di qualsiasi browser
<tull> si questo è vero
<go^> chromium è ancora più veloce di firefox..anche se dicono che il 4 sarà veloce quanto chromium.
<giulia> come si usa vinagre?
<xdnyboy> Matteor: niente da fare stesso errore identico
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: Ok, allora passiamo alle maniere forti: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<giulia> come si usa vinagre?
<fleurtherock> cosa succede se da root inserisco questo comando "rm -Rf /*" da terminale
<xdnyboy> Matteor: ho provato ma di preciso cosa dovrebbe fare? se non metto nnt dopo -a non fa niente se invece metto il nomedelpacchetto dopo mi dice: dpkg: --configure --pending non accetta alcun argomento che non sia un'opzione. Sbaglio qualcosa?
<tull> A|\|DR34, e poi mi funziona male google chrome con il sito della intesa san paolo
<A|\|DR34> asd
<A|\|DR34> ma tu li usi tutti e due?
<A|\|DR34> tull:  a me lo ha aperto in un batter di ciglio e sto pure scaricando al max della banda -.-
<tull> intendo quando vai a vedere i bonifici
<A|\|DR34> (uso sempre Chromium)
<tull> non si vede nulla
<A|\|DR34> asd booh non lo sò io ho il conto alla Carife
<xdnyboy> perchè usate chrome=
<xdnyboy> ?
<A|\|DR34> xdnyboy: è più veloce a me piace navigare velocemente...
<A|\|DR34> xdnyboy: chiaramente firefox ha una marea di plugin ma per l'uso che faccio io di internet non mi servono
<fleurtherock> mi sa che ho detto una boiata
<fleurtherock> scusate
<xdnyboy> ok grazie, una cosa: se io voglio rispondere a uno di voi come faccio a mettere il vostro nome prima della mia risposta? ps uso XChat
<A|\|DR34> basta che scrivi le prime lettere del nick
<A|\|DR34> e poi clicchi il tab
<A|\|DR34> il tasto con le due freccie che si trova alla sinistra della Q
<xdnyboy> A|\|DR34,  ok
<xdnyboy> Quando uso il terminale, perchè se uso il tasto TAB non mi si completa il nome della cartella o del file presenti nella cartella corrente? per esempio: io mi trovo in /home che contiente ciao.txt e una cartella di nome oaic ; se io volessi entrare dentro la cartella digitando cd oaic (e "oaic" deve venirmi fuori premendo il pulsante TAB). Oppure se volessi cancellare il file ciao.txt farei: rm ciao.txt(dove ciao.txt deve essermi apparito alla pression
<xdnyboy> e del tasto TAB). Come posso fare?
<snapp> http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/x4jjpt_ginnastica-sulla-gru_sport
<fleurtherock> ciao il comando "su -" mi consente di essere riconosciuto da terminale come root?
<go^> fleurtherock, in ubuntu no..prova sudo su
<go^> fleurtherock, anche se te lo sconsiglio...usa sudo per i comandi che richiedono il root e basta
<fleurtherock> si era solo per capire un comando nel manuale che sto leggendo
<fleurtherock> grazie go^
<tull> fleurtherock, puoi usare sudo che è piu comodo
<fleurtherock> mi diceva di scrivere "su -" in effetti mi esce la scritta "
<fleurtherock> "password" ma non mi autentica
<fleurtherock> allora volevo chiedere
<fleurtherock> conosco i rischi
<tull> o usi sudo per ogni comando che vuoi usare da root, oppure diventi root con su, fai quel che devi e poi esci con exit
<tull> ah giusto il comando "su" non va perchè l'utente root è disabilitato in ubuntu
<xdnyboy> fleurtherock: è possibile utilizzare "su" però devi impostare la password perchè come ha detto tull l'utente root è "disalbilitato", quindi da terminale digita "sudo passwd root" e sciegli la tua password per il root, dopodichè accedi facendo ad es: "sudo su" poi immetti la tua password, fammi sapere
<tull> beh puoi fare sudo su ed usare la password utente
<xdnyboy> tull: sbagliato, la password utente serve per il "sudo", per quanto riguarda "su" viene richesta la password UNIX (che va impostata con il comando detto prima)
<tull> l'ho appena fatto
<tull> sudo su , poi password di utente e voilà sono root
<xdnyboy> tull: allora la tua password UNIX coincide con la password utente
<xdnyboy> non è una cosa impossibile
<tull> beh in ubuntu è normale
<xdnyboy> la differenza sta nel fatto che altri utenti potrebbero averla differente
<tull> no?
<fleurtherock> si lo immaginavo, il comando "sudo passwd root" già lo conoscevo
<tull> scusa ma mi sembrava di aver impostato una sola password
<fleurtherock> ok
<xdnyboy> non è detto: io per esempio non potevo diventare un utente root perchè non mi riconosceva la password, (ovviamente utilizzavo sempre quella dell'utente/amministratore) e ho dovuto metterla/cambiarla per poter diventare root
<fleurtherock> fatto
<fleurtherock> tnx
<fleurtherock> allora
<tull> xdnyboy, e perchè non te la riconosceva?
<xdnyboy> appunto perchè (penso) non si era impostata
<fleurtherock> io ho inserito il comando "sudo passwd root", impostata la password di unix
<tull> io ho fatto quello ubuntu 10.04 mi ha detto di fare in fase di installazione
<fleurtherock> e poi ho inserito il comando su ed ha funzionato benissimo
<fleurtherock> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xdnyboy> ecco a me è successo come fleurtherock, perchè se la password UNIX non viene impostata in precedenza va impostata con il comando di prima
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567479/
<tull> io non ho mai impostato la password UNIX, è possibile?
<fleurtherock> ragazzi vi ringrazio per l'assistenza meno male che esiste questa community
<tull> e non vedo perchè farlo, ubuntu si basa tutto su sudo
<xdnyboy> niente, calcola che io l'ho scoperta oggi!
<tull> inutile
<fleurtherock> tull, oggi è stato il mio primo giorno da terminale e devo dire che sia un sistema altamente versatile per i comandi da shell
<xdnyboy> tull, non so se l'hai impostata o meno, ma ti faccio un esempio, non è inutile
<fleurtherock> quindi è semplicemente una questione di comodità
<tull> si penso che la bash sia molto versatile, lo sai che esistono anche altre shell?
<fleurtherock> si l'ho letto
<fleurtherock> fammi qualche esempio?
<tull> fleurtherock, comunque piu usi ubuntu meno la userai
<tull> fleurtherock, conosci tilda?
<fleurtherock> lo so ma devo impararlo per capirci un qualcosa di +
<tull> fleurtherock, beh usare una password do root ed una di utente è piu sicuro
<fleurtherock> mi piace molto questo sistema operativo, e lo trovo di una elasticità formidabile anche nelle righe di comando, totalmente superiore dei prodotti microsoft per l'utente domestico
<tull> perchè sei root solo in intervalli limitati, mentre se usi sudo ripetutamente ogni volta diventi root per un periodo limitato
<tull> fleurtherock, fai degli esempi
 * MatteoR Bonasera a tutti
<xdnyboy> tull, oggi ho avuto necessità di utilizzare la shell di postgresql , la shell del pacchetto originale non funzionava per un errore della libreria libtermcap (MAH) , cmq ho aperto il mio terminale sono diventato root ho dato privilegi al postgres e al psql e grazie al comando "su" sono riuscito a compiere operazioni identiche alla shell orginale riuscendo a creare un database e a lanciare istruzioni sql, con il solo "sudo" non sarei riuscito... capito?
<fleurtherock> so che dirò una boiata
<fleurtherock> però
<tull> fleurtherock, altre shell sono la csh per esempio
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: scusami se mi sono assentato. Hai risolto?
<fleurtherock> paragonando il terminale di linux con MS-DOS il rpimo è molto + elastico
<fleurtherock> esempio
<fleurtherock> il comando ls
<tull> fleurtherock, o la tcsh
<xdnyboy> MatteoR, no per niente.... a quanto pare è un problema di fondo del pacchetto (dopo un attenta googolata anke su pag inglesi)
<xdnyboy> MatteoR, forse sarò costretto ad una formattazione... (nel mondo linux equivale a bestemmiare x me)
<fleurtherock> se io scrivo ls -alR e ls -laR
<fleurtherock> è la stessa identica cosa
<tull> xdnyboy, intuisco il problema
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: ma ti è successa questa cosa in seguito a degli aggiornamenti?
<fleurtherock> quindi diciamo che i comandi "opzionali"  di ls sono molto di + ma anche + versatili
<tull> ho capito
<fleurtherock> rispetto ad un vecchio sistema operativo che aveva il dir, dir/p, dir/w
<fleurtherock> e la stessa versatilità l'ho trovata nei comandi che ho approfondito oggi
<tull> beh però il DOS è anche vecchiotto, però forse alcune cose della bash c'erano gia all'inizio
<fleurtherock> l'interfaccia grafica a
<fleurtherock> tull certamente è anche vero quello
<tull> fleurtherock, beh ma a te che interessa, te ne impari uno dei due
<fleurtherock> di cosa? comandi?
<fleurtherock> tull di cosa? comandi?
<tull> dico che ti impari ls -alR o ls -laR è uguale
<tull> comunque a meno che gestisci un server , la shell la userai poco
<fleurtherock> lo so
<fleurtherock> ma lo faccio finchè non mi rompo
<tull> per alcune cose comunque è utile, a patto di ricordarsi i comandi
<fleurtherock> tutto qui
<fleurtherock> insomma sono anche a casa malato, dovrò impegnare il tempo no? ^_-
<tull> comunque per esempio penso sia molto utile per l'aiuto remoto
<tull> anche se non ho mai visto uno farlo
<fleurtherock> il comando man?
<xdnyboy> MatteoR, ho necessità di installare postgreSQL, la sua shell, pgadmin III e apachePHP per pura necessità scolastica... avevo provato ad installare la versione 9.0 ma dava problemi con la libreria "libtermcap" e ho scelto di retrocedere alla 8.4 e ho provato ad installare la shell per la 8.4 (non ci sono riuscito -> primi problemi al mio famigerato pacchetto), provo a ritornare alla 9.0 e ad eseguire i comandi della shell tramite terminale ubuntu: non
<xdnyboy>  funzionavano. Torno alla 8.4 qui i comandi funzionano tramite terminale ubuntu, ora però il mio pacchetto difettoso è ormai "delirato" e oltretutto non riesco più ad installare apachePHP (che non aveva un uninstaller proprio)
<tull> intendo usare ssh
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: ma in ubuntu c'è preinstallato mysql, se proprio dovevi imparare il linguaggio
<xdnyboy> MatteoR, di conseguenza ora mi trovo con la soluzione a portata di mano (8.4, comandi shell eseguibili da terminale, apachePHP della versione 9.0) ma non riesco a reinstallare tutto a causa del troppo smanettamento
<tull> ho provato a seguire un corso di basi di dati qua a milano, che poi ho abbandonato, usavano postgresql
<xdnyboy> MatteoR,  non è il fatto di imparare il linguaggio sql, ma ho applicazioni PHP già fatte o da fare che devono essere compatibili su altri sistemi postgresql e che quindi , avendo funzioni al loro interno che richiamano certe librerie, non posso sostituire o pensare ad utilizzare un altro programma
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: capisco...
<xdnyboy> MatteoR,  sarò costretto a "bestemmiare"... = formattare
<tull> fleurtherock, prova ad installare tilda, è una shell in stile gaming
<fleurtherock> cioè?
<tull> di quelle che schiacci f12 e compaiono dall'alto
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: per curiosità, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<tull> rischiacci f12 e scompaiono
<xdnyboy> MatteoR,  10.10
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: ah... pensavo che magari avevi problemi perchè era una versione vecchia
<tull> fleurtherock, non c'entra nulla ma ti consiglio anche gnome-do
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: se vuoi posso provare ad indagare
<xdnyboy> MatteoR,  posso aprire una conversazione privata con te? rendiamo più snello il tutto
<MatteoR> xdnyboy: certo
<xdnyboy> MatteoR,  ho fatto la conv privata la vedi?
<fleurtherock> basta, oggi smetto di fumare
<fleurtherock> le sigarette
<xdnyboy> fleurtherock,  cerchiamo di non andare fuori dai temi del chan
<xdnyboy> fleurtherock,  anche se è una buona cosa
<fleurtherock> scusa pensavo di essere nell'altro
<mauffubuntu> ciao a tutti buona serata...una domanda
<mauffubuntu> ho vari files in cbr di fumetti vorrei farne un dvd in avi o in vob, e' possibile con ubuntu? grazieee
<MatteoR> mauffubuntu:  Puoi farlo con brasero, preinstallato in ubuntu in Applicazioni>Audio e video>masterizzazione dischi Brasero
<mauffubuntu> brasero ce l'ho MatteoR ma accetta .cbr e li modifica in avi o dvd?
<mauffubuntu> MatteoR nel senso che vorrei vederli in tv...
<MatteoR> allora puoi fare con Pitivi dei video
<supertuxxx> ma xorg.conf non c'è su lucid?
<mauffubuntu> Pitivi? E come?
<tull> supertuxxx, no
<tull> supertuxxx, però penso tu possa crearlo
<mauffubuntu> mi da errore quando importo
<_Kalce_> buonasera a tutti
<xdnyboy> buonasera _Kalce_
<_Kalce_> uso ubunto 10.04 . Per sbaglio ho eliminato dal pannello l' icona che mi dice se son connesso o no ad internet. come la rimetto?
<xdnyboy> _Kalce_,  click destro sul a
<_Kalce_> xdnyboy , sul a ?
<xdnyboy> _Kalce_,  click destro sul pannello , poi "aggiungi pannello" poi prova a selezionare "area di notifica" e poi fai aggiungi
<_Kalce_> xdnyboy , grazie è ricomparso tutto....
<_Kalce_> Siete insostituibili, buona notte  a tutti
<tull> wow
<tull> il compositing di gnome funziona benissimo con i drivers nouveau
<xdnyboy_> tull,  "il compositing di gnome funziona benissimo con i drivers nouveau" ... cos'è un compositing.... e soprattutto ke sono i driver nouveau?
<tull> il compositing è quello che ti permette di avere le ombre per esempio
<tull> i driver nouveau sono i driver predefiniti in ubuntu per le schede nvidia
<xdnyboy_> ok, infatti avevo provato ad aggiornare i driver nvidia con un pakketto .bin ma nonostante lo facessi in modalità provvisoria mi diceva che c'era un conflitto o dei problemi con i driver nuveau
<xdnyboy_> dunque deduco che prima vadano disattivati i driver manualmente e poi reinstallati in modalità provvisoria giusto?
<tull> xdnyboy, i driver nvidia li installi dal gestore hardware
<tull> ora provo a far funzionare compiz
<miki> ciao a tutti ragazzi volevo una mano per una cosa, mi dite come fare a installare su xubuntu il programma per gestire la rete?
<miki> su ubuntu c'è in ultimo tra le "risorse" la scritta "rete", se ci clikko entro tranquillamente nei pc di winzozz...invece in xubuntu quella scritta tra le risorse non c'è....come faccio ad aggiungere il programma?
<stevr1it> falsh per youtube non funziona più mi da errore, su ubuntu maverick
<stevr1it> flash
<tull> c'è qualcuno che su ubuntu 10.04  è riuscito a far funzionare compiz con i drivers nouveau?
<tull> stevr1it, che errore da?
<realnot> tull: anche a te ha dato dei problemi nouveau?
<tull> realnot, no perchè?
<realnot> <tull> c'è qualcuno che su ubuntu 10.04  è riuscito a far funzionare compiz con i drivers nouveau?
<tull> si compiz non va con i nouveau che ho perchè c'è il supporto solo software al 3d
<tull> per il compositing di gnome funziona
<tull> però
<tull> purtroppo gnome-do con il compositing di gnome fa uno strano effetto all'avvio
<realnot> uhm... io sulla gentoo ho ancora problemi, xorg rompe dicendo che non lo conosce, eppure nel kernel ho abilitato il supporto come built-in
<tull> e gnome-do è piu perfomante di synapse, almeno con il compositing di gnome
<tull> vai sul canale di gentoo :)
<realnot> ci sono già, mica chiedevo aiuto
<realnot> gh
<tull> se non hai problemi con gentoo che divertimento è?
<attemptD> lol
<realnot> volevo solo sapere se il problema era nouveau oppure un errore nella mia configurazione
<realnot> sicuramente avrò sbagliato qualcosa
<realnot> tull: vero :)
<tull> da me i driver nouveau funzionano bene, tu parli di compiz?
<tull> se uno non vuole risolvere i problemi mette ubuntu mica gentoo :)
<tull> infatti ho fatto cosi, da archlinux ad ubuntu
<stevr1it> tull, mi da another error uccored try later
<stevr1it> tull, ho provato a cancelalre la direcotry di mozilal ma mi da lo stesso errore
<stevr1it> ho un 64 bit intel
<tull> il flash lo hai installato da firefox o da gestore pacchetti?
<stevr1it> da gestore
<stevr1it> tull,
<stevr1it> tull vado a nanna, lo risolvo domani . grazie
<tull> notte
<John___> ciao a tutti....qualcuno mi può dare una mano...??..ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio notebook Dell inspiron 1525.  Adesso all'avvio mi viene proposto di scegliere quale sistema operativo usare. I problemi che sto riscontrando sono diversi come ad esempio il fatto che non mi permette di collegarmi ad internet e la lingua che è inglese. Volevo sapere se c'è un altro modo per installare la lingua italiana su Ubuntu senza collegam
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-16
<monscerik> ciao
<monscerik> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<monscerik> scusa sono nuovo, un pò di pazienza... che imparo
<monscerik> dove si chiede la lista ?
<monscerik> grazie
<snapp> ciao a tutti c'e' qualcuno
<snapp> non so se puoi aiutarmi allora dovrei creare l' immagine della partizione boot (fa parte della / di lvm), ho trovato questo comando in giro per la rete: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm, il problema che non capisco da dove eseguirlo, se devo accedere in chroot sulla root di lvm ed eseguire il comando sopra citato e cioe': sudo grub-mkimage
<snapp> --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm
<snapp> non so se puoi aiutarmi allora dovrei creare l' immagine della partizione boot (fa parte della / di lvm), ho trovato questo comando in giro per la rete: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm, il problema che non capisco da dove eseguirlo, se devo accedere in chroot sulla root di lvm ed eseguire il comando sopra citato e cioe': sudo grub-mkimage
<snapp> --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<snapp> non so se potete aiutarmi. Allora dovrei creare l' immagine della partizione boot (fa parte della / di lvm), ho trovato questo comando in giro per la rete: sudo grub-mkimage --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm, il problema che non capisco da dove eseguirlo, se devo accedere in chroot sulla root di lvm ed eseguire il comando sopra citato e cioe': sudo grub-mkimage
<snapp> --output=/boot/grub/core.img ext2 _chain pc gpt biosdisk lvm
<Odo> Giorno
<cristian> ciao a tutti!
<cristian> ho un problema con la connessione a desktop remoto a un pc win... praticamente quando tento di connettermi mi si slogga lo user sull'host ubuntu...
<cristian> non succede se invece mi connetto al desktop remoto a schermo intero, ma poi quando voglio tornare a ubuntu con ctrl-alt-invio, mi si blocca lo schermo e mi slogga di nuovo...
<tony_> bgiorno a tutti
<tony_> raga ho un problema grave da 2 giorni il mouse e il sistema scatta di lentezza quando scrivo o quando uso il mouse ... come devo fare?
<tony_> ...
<tony_> raga ho un problema grave da 2 giorni il mouse e il sistema scatta di lentezza quando scrivo o quando uso il mouse ... come devo fare?
<ciampix> tony_, apri un terminale e batti "top", controlla in cima che cosa trovi...è il processo più "pesante" in esecuzione. In base a quello puoi indagare ulteriormente...
<tony_> ok
<tony_> ciampix  ce xorg e
<tony_> è variabile
<tony_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567604/
<axm149> buongiorno a tutti
<axm149> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè i filmati wmv a 1080p nn si riproducono nel mio ubuntu??
<axm149> nessuno??
<john___> ciao a tutti....ho un pc DELL inspiron 1525 e il sistema operativo è windows vista home edition
<john___> ho installato ubuntu 10.10
<john___> ora all'avvio mi da la possibilità d scegliere
<john___> quale sistema operativo utilizzare
<john___> ma ci sn due problemi quando utilizzo ubuntu
<john___> non si collega ad internet
<john___> e ubuntu è in inglese
<john___> la connessione è una alice adsl
<john___> la scheda di rete è dell minicard wlan wireless 1395
<john___> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<serpeone> reinstalla collegando al cavo
<john___> dici di reinstallare nuovamente ubuntu??
<serpeone> si, però collegando il cavo direte. anche io ho avuto un problema uguale al tuo
<serpeone> e reconfigurando perdi solo tempo
<john___> capisco...spero di riuscire in questo modo..anche se su molti post leggo che probabilmente questa versione di ubuntu non riconosce il driver windows per la connessione internet...spero vada bene però
<john___> grazie serpeone
<john___> ;)
<serpeone> di niente :D
<Flowz> Raga come faccio a asapere qual è la versione di ubuntu attualmente installata sul mio computer?
<OverMe> Flowz, lsb_release -a
<Flowz> Ho la 10.10
<Flowz> Ma è diversa da quanto descritto. NOn uso Ubuntu da circa 2 mesi causa computer rotto, ad alcuni miei amici l'interfaccia è diversa (hanno installato da cd 10.10)
<glpiana> ola
<AlexFull-Ita> Vorrei sapere se si possono installare dei driver tipo video camera.. su wine qualcuno lo sa?
<AlexFull-Ita> Vorrei sapere se si possono installare dei driver tipo video camera.. su wine qualcuno lo sa?:)
<glpiana> AlexFull-Ita, ne dubito. non sono un tecnico comunque
<glpiana> AlexFull-Ita, di che videocamera stiamo parlando?
<axm149> Qualcuno sa dirmi come dare priorità al rocesso di vlc (ad es.) per migliorare le prestazioni di riproduzione video??
<AlexFull-Ita> Una Video camera semplice non ha marca una di quelle cinesi... che pero ubuntu legge tranquillamente
<glpiana> AlexFull-Ita, se  già la legge perchè l'esigenza di usare wine?
<glpiana> axm149, non ne ho idea. ma hai già provato a cambiare l'uscita video dalle opzioni?
<AlexFull-Ita> xke un programma di video conference.. che posso utilizzare con wine pero non legge la video camera
<glpiana> AlexFull-Ita, capito
<AlexFull-Ita> so che si possono aggiungere delle ddl
<AlexFull-Ita> a wine e altre cose ma non so che fare..
<glpiana> AlexFull-Ita, le ddl sì, tramite il configuratore di wine.
<axm149> gipiana, cosa intendi per uscita video?
<AlexFull-Ita> Installando i driver tramite wine secondo te funzionerebbe?
<glpiana> axm149, in vlc, menu strumenti -> preferenze. nella colonna a sinistra vai su video e a destra vedrai un menu per le uscite video. ce ne sono diverse
<K99Brain> axm149, avvia vlc
<K99Brain> axm149, poi fai un ps aux | grep vlc
<K99Brain> axm149, annotati il pid di vlc
<K99Brain> axm149, e fai un sudo renice -n -10 PID
<K99Brain> axm149, ho messo -10 che è una via di mezzo
<K99Brain> axm149, il massimo è -20
<axm149> ok provo
<K99Brain> axm149, ma prova anche la strada di glpiana
<axm149> gipiana, quale uscita dovrei scegliere??
<glpiana> axm149, devi provarle
<axm149> gipiana, ti spiego un attimo il problema, fondamentalmente ho vari filmati in WMV, quelli in 720p vanno perfgettamente, quelli in 1080p invece si vedonmo a scatti e quando cambia velocemente il fotogramma si bloccano
<glpiana> axm149, usi gli effetti desktop?
<axm149> no
<axm149> li ho disabilitati
<axm149> almeno credo :)
<glpiana> axm149, allora prova il renice di K99Brain, ma prima controllerei con top quanto già prende in risorse di cpu e memoria
<axm149> cos'è top?
<glpiana> axm149, ma hai provato qualcuna di quelle opzioni?
<glpiana> axm149, digita in terminale, ti elenca i processi
<axm149> non ancora
<glpiana> axm149, dicevo, ad esempio, se hai una buona accelerazione video potresti provare GLX
<axm149> gipiana scusami ma non ci capisco niente..
<axm149> gipiana, avrei bisogno di una guida per principianti.. :)
<glpiana> axm149, se apri le preferenze di vlc e guardi quell'elenco vedi l'opzione che ti ho detto
<axm149> gipiana, cosa dovrei digtare sul terminal??
<axm149> si, sto provando, ma glx nn c'è
<glpiana> allora prova le altre che hai. e se nnon va prova il renice
<axm149> gipiana, c'è open GL
<glpiana> axm149, provale. non è uguale su tutti i pc nè l'elenco nè l'effetto. dipende dall'hardware. l'unica è provarle
<axm149> ok come lo vedo sto PID?
<glpiana> axm149, rileggi i passaggi di K99Brain . i comandi vanno dati in un terminale (applicazioni -> accessori -> terminale
<axm149> ok gipiana, lo sto facendo, no so però cosa fra cio' che mi è spuntato sia il PID
<axm149> quante cifre ha?
<glpiana> axm149, chiedi a K99Brain
<axm149> K99Brain qual'è il PID? Mi è uscito il seguente risultato: sasha     6705  4.9  4.7 229000 85392 ?        Sl   13:08   0:38 vlc sasha     6868  0.0  0.0   3340   828 pts/1    S+   13:21   0:00 grep --color=auto vlc
<filo1234> axm149: se scorri il terminale fino all'inizio delle colonne lo scopri
<axm149> filo1234, sono già all'inizio delle colonne
<filo1234> allora dovreti leggere qual'è la colonna dei pid
<filo1234> che comando hai dato?
<axm149>  ps aux | grep vlc
<axm149> e mi è uscita quella roba, e nn so cosa sia un PID
<filo1234> ah hai greppato comunque il PID è nella prima colonna
<filo1234> axm149: pidof vlc
<axm149> ok perfetto...
<axm149> ascolta filo1234, secondo te a cosaè dovuto ilfatto che vedobene i filmato wmv a 720p mentre a 1080p li vedo a scatti?
<axm149> ok domanda di riserva, cosa utilizzare per trasformare un filmato wmv 1080p in, chessò .avi o altro contenitore, senza perdere in qualità (LOSSLESS)???
<Flowz> Raga ho degli aggiornamenti da fare, ma Ubuntu non me li scarica pechè dice che mi serve una connessione ad Internet. Ma come potete notare, sono connesso.
<enzotib> Flowz: da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> !pastebin | Flowz
<ubot-it> Flowz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<amparia> ciao :)
<zenatan> ciao a tutti!!!!
<zenatan> ciao amparia
<zenatan> ciao jester
<zenatan> qualcuno può aioutarmi... sono nuovo in ubuntu e non capisco perchè non mi vede il masterizzatore
<zenatan> osp aiutarmi
<amparia> anch'io sono nuova
<massimo18> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<zenatan> mitico ubuntu vero amparia?!
<zenatan> mi sento un uomo libero
<zenatan> ok ubot-it
<massimo18> !chat | per le chiacchere
<ubot-it> per le chiacchere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zenatan> ok massimo18!
<amparia> io ho un problema sia con il soun recorder che con audacity, non mi compare il menu a tendina dove si selezionano le fonti audio, e quindi posso registrare solo da microfono
<amparia> essendo che mi capita in entrambi penso possa essere dovuto a qualche cosa di ubuntu più chhe dai singoli programmi
<V> si puo installare ubuntu su un netbook eeepc con sistema operativo windows 7 start?
<OverMe> si
<V> premetto che non l'ho mai usato, c'è molta differenza rispetto a windows?
<massimo18> V: scaricati una iso e puoi provarlo senza installarlo poi se ti piace lo installi
<jester-> V: fatti una penna usb del cdlive e provalo senza installare
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> !usb | V
<ubot-it> V: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<V> grazie ci d'ho un occhiata
<bobbybong> ciao a tutti
 * xfire78xx giorno a todos :)
<bobbybong> ciao xfire78xx
<xfire78xx> bobbybong: ciao
<mattex> salve a tutti
<mattex> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con la vod internet key?
<mattex> scusate come non detto... ho trovato
 * MatteoR Ciao a tutti
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao zappo_
<mattia_> salve ragazzi io ho un problema in ubuntu non riesco a impostare lo schermo principale cioè io ho due skermi uno del portatile e uno del fisso ma come faccio ha cambiare lo schermo principale cioè dove si vedono le cartelle e quelle robe li io ho anche la cairo dock
<MatteoR> mattia_: ciao, è sufficiente Sistema>preferenze>monitor e selezionare "Stessa immagine in tutti I monitor
<mattia_> aDESSO PROVO
<mattia_> ok ma devo estendere questi due skermi e impostare uno come schermo principale
<MatteoR> mattia_: Scusa, ma su questo non so... non ho mai provato
<mattia_> ok grazie lo stesso
<zappo_> il sistema non mi apre piu i file .cbr cosa può essere successo?
<ikam> salve
<ikam> non riesco ad ascoltare le radio con vlc 1.0.2 installato su una ubuntu 9.10, qualche suggerimento?
<MatteoR> zappo_: tasto destro sul file, apri con e selezioni il programma
<MatteoR> zappo_: se funzia, ti dico come fare per il resto dei file
<zappo_> MatteoR, impossibile aprire il documento Il tipo di file Archivio RAR (application/x-rar) non è supportato
<zappo_> MatteoR, qualche giorno fa li apriva
<MatteoR> zappo_: "sudo apt-get install unrar" sul terminale. Una volta installato, riprova
<zappo_> MatteoR, ok
<zenatan> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao zenatan
<zenatan> ho problemi a fare rilevare il masterizzatore qualcuno sa indicarmi cosa fare? grazie
<zenatan> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> zenatan: posta "ls /dev" sul terminale
<MatteoR> !paste | zenatan
<ubot-it> zenatan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> zappo_: come sta andando?
<zappo_> MatteoR, adesso funzia grazie ma non capisco come può essersi cancellato
<MatteoR> zappo_: mah... può essere che l'hai disinstallato per sbaglio ;)
<MatteoR> zenatan: sei vivo?
<zappo_> MatteoR, COMUNQUE GRAZIE MILLE
<MatteoR> zappo_: è stato un piacere ;)
<zenatan> si matteo stavo cercando una soluzione .. fatto e poi?
<MatteoR> zenatan: dovevi postarlo qui in canale usando paste.ubuntu.com... così vedevo se ti vede il masterizzatore effettivamente
<MatteoR> !paste | zenatan
<ubot-it> zenatan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MatteoR> zenatan: le istruzioni le ha scritte ubot-it
<zenatan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567669/
<MatteoR> zenatan: c'è un "sr0" che rappresenta il tuo masterizzatore
<zappo_> MatteoR, ubuntu può aprire file tipo  "Archivio Alzip (application/x-alz)"?
<zenatan> come si risole questo errore sr0
<MatteoR> zenatan: sr0 non è un errore, sr0 è il tuo masterizzatore, questo vuol dire che linux lo vede
<zenatan> ma non lo ho a disposizione come periferica
<mikunos> Salve ragazzi sono nei guai
<Knox_> von ubuntu 10.10 non mi funziona il touchpad, come posso fare ad installarlo manualmente?
<Knox_> *con
<mikunos> ho provato a installare ubuntu via net install ma al momento del partizionamento ho riscontrato che l'hd principale viene riconosciuto come sdc e non come sda
<mikunos> cosa posso fare durante l'installazione per modificare questo strano comportamento?
<zenatan> hai ragione MatteoR lo vede... ma non funziona...
<MatteoR> zenatan: in che senso non funziona?
<jester-> mikunos: c'è niente da modificare, se l'installer lo vede come sdc quello usi
<OverMe> mikunos, e cosa ti importa se lo vede come sdc?
<MatteoR> zenatan: che tipo di errore ti dà?
<zenatan> inserisco il disco parte ... e si comporta come se non trovasse il consenso di lettura
<jester-> se sei sicuro che sia qullo giusto
<zenatan> non mi da errori
<mikunos> OverMe importa perchè all'installazione del grub non vede l'sda
<zenatan> mi capitava anche con windows se qualche programma installava un altro driver
<OverMe> mikunos, e mettilo in sdc
<mikunos> OverMe ma non capisco come
<mikunos> OverMe successivamente sarebbe ripristinabile?
<jester-> mikunos: setterai di usara una certa partizione su sdc se sei sicuro che sia il disco giusto
<mikunos> OverMe si è corretto
<mikunos> OverMe  è il disco corretto
<MatteoR> zenatan: Su /media/nomedisco dovrebbe comparire I dati che ci sono sul disco
<mikunos> OverMe ma son preoccupato per l'importanza delle partizioni
<jester-> mikunos: se è corretto mettila su sdc
<MatteoR> zenatan: ovviamente il campo nomedisco varia da cd a cd
<mikunos> ma non è importante l'ordine delle partizioni?
<mikunos> in pratica dopo il boot da CDROM con una netinstall la procedura di installazione non mi trovava i driver della scheda di rete
<mikunos> ho creato una chiavetta usb con all'interno i files
<mikunos> e la scheda di rete ha funzionato
<zenatan> niente MatteoR
<mikunos> dopo il riconoscimento la chiavetta è stata tolta
<mikunos> e la scheda di rete funziona correttamente
<mikunos> ma al momento del partizionamento vede l'hd principale come sdd o sdc
<mikunos> che stress !!!
<mikunos> non vorrei che le installazioni dei vari software fallissero proprio per questo problema
<OverMe> fregatene
<OverMe> ma vaaaa
<mikunos> sai ho dei vecchi retagi dell'O.S a pagamento che non faccio il nome
<jester-> mikunos: e 7 installa sul disco che ritieni giusto che poi il sistema installato lo vedrà diversamente
<mikunos> 7 installa?!
<jester-> mikunos: e 7 = settima volta che ti è stato detto
<mikunos> scusate ma sono in apprensione
<angu> 'giorno
<angu> sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un macbook 15"
<angu> ho l'immagine di boot su una usb creata da ubuntu 10.10
<angu> ho anche installato refit ma non riesco a fare il boot dalla chiavetta.
<angu> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<angu> grazie in anticipo
<angu> ho provato a guardare nel forum ma non ho trovato
<MatteoR> zenatan: "sudo usermod -G cdrom tomeutente" sostituisci nomeutente con quello vero
<angu> MatteoR:  dici a me?
<angu> ah no scusa
<angu> non avevo letto il nick in testa al messaggio
<mikunos> ok sono nella fase di installazione del GRUB nell'MBR
<MatteoR> angu: nono :)
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> non lo installa
<mikunos> Unable to install GRUB on sdc
<mikunos> this is a fatal error
<mikunos> :(
<mikunos> lo sapevo!
<mikunos> sigh sigh e ora?
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<MatteoR> angu: scusa, hai installato ReFit?
<angu> si
<angu> e lo vedo in avvio
<angu> ma quando provo a fare il boot dalla usb stick mi dice: boot error
<MatteoR> angu: ok, che versione hai?
<angu> di cosa? ubuntu? 10.10
<angu> refit te lo dico in 1 sec
<angu> refit 0.14
<mikunos> jester- non so che fare adesso
<MatteoR> angu: nono non parlavo di quello, parlavo del processore... se vai sul terminale del tuo mac prova "uname -a" e posta tutto
<angu> ah ok
<angu> sry
<angu> Darwin a-2.local 10.6.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.6.0: Wed Nov 10 18:13:17 PST 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.26~3/RELEASE_I386 i386
<jester-> mikunos: ma hai preparato la partizione su cui installare o fai brasare l'intero disco
<angu> e io ho la i386
<mikunos> jester- tutto l'intero disco
<jester-> mikunos: segli usa intero disco allora
<jester-> scegli
<MatteoR> angu: è un normalissimo i386
<mikunos> jester- si l'ho fatto
<angu> yep
<angu> intel 2coreduo
<mikunos> jester- ed alla fine mi ha chiesto se dovevo installare il GRUB
<jester-> angu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<mikunos> jester- ho detto di si ma mi appare l'errore riportato sopra
<jester-> mikunos: che errore
<mikunos> Unable to install GRUB on /dev/sdc
<mikunos> jester- ^^^
<mikunos> This is a fatal error
<MatteoR> angu: sai dirmi se è un 32 bit o 64 bit?
<MatteoR> angu: scusa ho visto adesso che scrivi con jester- :)
<angu> yep
<angu> cmq supporta anche 64
<angu> ma io ho preso la 32
<angu> 8gb di ram non li ho
<jester-> mikunos: il che è strano
<jester-> mikunos: hd esterno?
<jester-> angu: quanta ram hai
<angu> 4
<MatteoR> angu: mettiti la 64 bit che sfrutti meglio la scheda madre e tutti I bus
<angu> stavo leggendo
<angu> parla sempre di liveCD
<jester-> angu: metti la 64
<angu> io ho solo su USB
<mikunos> jester- che faccio?
<jester-> angu: su usb fa veramente pena sul mac
<angu> ok
<MatteoR> angu: con unetbootin non riesci a farti di nuovo una pennina? Mi pare che unetbootin supporti il mac
<angu> ma il mio problema rimane
<angu> credo che su mac si possa installare solo da cd
<angu> io ho bisogno solo di far partire l'installazione da usb
<jester-> angu: installati virtulabox e virtualizzalo che è sicuramente meglio, a parte il fatto che al di la adella curiosità linux addosso a osx fa un ridere
<jester-> angu: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<angu> jester-: virtualizzarlo non risolve il mio problema.
<jester-> angu: problema sarebbe?
<angu> installare linux nativo sul mio mac da usb
<angu> non lo voglio virtualizzato :)
<jester-> angu: se il tuo mac pigiando alt al boot non vede la usb puppy
<angu> con refit la vedo
<jester-> angu: allora avviala da li
<angu> mi dice boot error
<jester-> angu: avrai fatto male la penna
<jester-> angu: cosa hai usato
<angu> ora la rifaccio
<angu> me l'ha fatta un amico da ubuntu
<angu> adesso gli faccio usare unetbootin
<jester-> angu: cdrom  a escort?
<angu> yep
<jester-> sigh
<angu> mi scocciava spendere 50 euro per sistemarlo :)
<angu> riprovo
<angu> se non va ci becchiamo dopo :)
<stefano_> ciao a tutti
<stefano_> c'è nessuno?
<OverMe> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<graziamao> aiuto ho problemi con l'istallazione di ubuntu nn mi parte +... ora sono in windows... cè qualcuno ke può aiutarmi è urgente... grazie
<stefano_> io ho un problema con Vidalia (serve per la rete tor..) mi da questo errore...
<stefano_> feb 16 16:29:44.238 [Avviso] Tor v0.2.2.22-alpha (git-21b3de6cf37d4e60). This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)
<stefano_> feb 16 16:29:44.238 [Avviso] Initialized libevent version 1.4.13-stable using method epoll. Good.
<stefano_> feb 16 16:29:44.238 [Avviso] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<stefano_> feb 16 16:29:44.238 [Attenzione] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<stefano_> feb 16 16:29:44.238 [Attenzione] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<FloodBotIt1> stefano_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<falco6125> ciao chi sa darmi indicazioni per configurare la vodafone key k3765 della vodafone su ubuntu
<falco6125> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<graziamao> scusate, l'ho usato x 1 giorno e mezzo ed ho messo dei file ke su windows nn ho... nn posso perderli... come faccio a farlo ripartie, mi dice problemi d'installazione... ma fino a 2 ore fà lo usavo
<jester-> graziamao: winzoz parte?
<graziamao> si ma molto molto lento
<falco6125> ciao chi sa darmi indicazioni per configurare la vodafone key k3765 della vodafone su ubuntu
<jester-> graziamao: e cosa vorresti fare, toglire linux po ripristinarlo. per winzoz comincia a fargli fare uno scandisk
<jester-> falco6125: te la monta come usb dati?
<graziamao> no io voglio tenere ubuntu, ma voglio ke mi riparta
<falco6125> no
<jester-> graziamao: non oarte neanche i recovery mode?
<jester-> parte*
<graziamao> ho riavviato il pc, ho scelto ubuntu messo password ma oggi mi diceva  problemi di installazione se fino a ieri lho usato
<falco6125> jester hai qualche sito o procedura x config la chiavetta?
<jester-> falco6125: se la colleghi te la monta come usb dati?
<falco6125> mi sembra di si
<jester-> graziamao: non parte neanche in recovery mode?
<jester-> falco6125: se ti appare l'icona cd su desktop entraci e vedi si ci sono i driver linux
<graziamao> i valori x la configurazione di di gestore alimentazione gnome nn sono stati correttamente caricati
<falco6125> no no ci sono l'altro ieri ho eseguito una procedura con il teminale poi purtroppo ho formattato tutto oggi non trovo piu' la procedura....
<falco6125> jester allora ?
<graziamao> devo rimettere il cd, x riconfigurarlo o no
<jester-> falco6125: sudo apt-get install usb-modemswitch
<jester-> graziamao: in recovery parte e arriva al menu o no
<jester-> falco6125: poi riavvia il pc con la key attacata
<graziamao> si ma quando mi dà la skermata della password dopo averla inserita mi dice i valori x la configurazione di di gestore alimentazione gnome nn sono stati correttamente caricati
<jester-> graziamao: in recovery non da nessuna schermata. arriva a un menu
<graziamao> e allora nn sò cosa dici... quando avvio il pc mi dà 1 skermata nera dove posso scegliere windows o ubuntu...
<jester-> graziamao: scegli shell ri root con nework, fai un disti upgrade e se no parte fai un reset di gnome
<jester-> graziamao: non hai piu il menu del bootloader grub?
<graziamao> dove devo andare
<graziamao> a me dispiace solo ke perdo dei file importanti
<jester-> graziamao: un passo alla volta
<jester-> graziamao: accendi il pc e ti da il menu di grub o parte diretto win
<graziamao> no mi dà 1 skermata dove posso scegliere ki avviare
<jester-> graziamao: quindi hai ubuntu kernel quelcheè e ubuntu kernel quel che è recovery mode o modalità ripristino
<jester-> o no
<graziamao> ho ubuntu  e windows
<graziamao> kliccando su ubuntu parte da solo
<jester-> graziamao: per ubuntu, stesso kernel, hai 2 opzioni la normale e subito dopo revovery mode
<graziamao> si
<jester-> graziamao: devi usare recovery
<jester-> arrivi a un menu con delle scelte
<graziamao> provato nn parte mi dice stessa cosa
<jester-> prova a ripristinare il sistema
<graziamao> cioè
<jester-> graziamao: va bè metti il cd live >prova ubuntu e vieni qui
<jester-> graziamao: cioè non capisco se segui o trolli
<graziamao> io ubuntu ce l'ho già installato, x 1 riavvio ora nn mi parte +... scusami ma nn sono esperta in pc... nn voglio perdere quello installato xkè ha dei documenti
<jester-> graziamao: va bè metti il cd live >prova ubuntu e vieni qui
<jester-> graziamao: capito?
<graziamao> ok
<graziamao> se metto il  cd, ovviamente sono su windows mi dice di rimuovere quello reimpostato prima...
<jester-> graziamao: non è che hai installato dentro a winzoz?
<jester-> graziamao: se wubi so cazzi da cagare
<graziamao> xkè
<jester-> graziamao: perchè è virtualizzato in un file dentro a win
<jester-> non è instalalzione nativa.
<jester-> quindi si dovrebbe mentare il disco e lavorarci ma non so come
<graziamao> ma io da ieri ke uso ubuntu ho navigato e scritto ed ho configurato il tutto
<jester-> graziamao: è un tipo di installazione giusto per avere uu'idea, se vuoi linux serio lo devi mettere su una partizione
<graziamao> e come faccio il cd è valido
<graziamao> è valido?
<jester-> graziamao: lo reisntalli  sto punto ma aspettati ancora problemi del genere
<graziamao> come faccio ad avere ubuntu valido
<jester-> !installazione | graziamao
<ubot-it> graziamao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<graziamao> leggendo sul giornale il cd viene chiamato maverick meerkat
<Pitt0> da un po di tempo sia lo sfondo del computer, che alcune voci dei menù di finestra, ed addirittura alcune lettere on line diventano impossibili da leggere, tutte righe bianche tipo "scheda video esplosa"...poi si ripristinano un momento, e poi riecco il problema...può essere un danno derivato da qualche aggiornamento recente o mi stà andando in malora qualcosa a livello hardware?
<jester-> Pitt0: se stacchi gli effetti?
<Pitt0> non mi pare di avere effetti attivi...
<jester-> controlla
<Pitt0> controllo al volo ma non mi pare di averli attivati..su un netbook non serve ^^
<Pitt0> effetti attivi: nessuno
<Pitt0> fra l'altro prima il problema era diverso...si auto-disabilitava il tema
<jester-> Pitt0: scheda video?
<jester-> Pitt0: trema di default o extra
<Pitt0> si disabilitava ambiance e partiva in automatico clearlooks
<Pitt0> e non c'era modo di ripristinare..fino a che dopo una serie di riavvii rientrava
<jester-> Pitt0: proverei a resettare gnome
<Pitt0> ora invece semplicemente ci sono macchie bianche e righine ovunque..vi mostrerei qualche schermata ma non sò dove mettervele
<Pitt0> (lo fa da 3-4 giorni..non è una questione di "avvio fallito")
<jester-> !gnomereset | Pitt0
<ubot-it> Pitt0: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Pitt0> mhh.. non perdo nulla apparte impostazioni grafiche?
<Pitt0> x che l'altra volta ho fatto esplodere l'intera cartella HOME e non è servito a nulla^^ e in quella c'erano anche le impostazioni di gnome
<jester-> Pitt0: non perdi nulla
<hpmini> salve a tutti ho fatto un avanzamento di versione e adesso la connessione wlan non va piu'anke se i driver sono installati e in uso cosa posso fare?
<Pitt0> ok...provo...
<Pitt0> cmq ecco 2 esempi del problema
<Pitt0> http://postimage.org/image/33tlhmlok/
<Pitt0> http://postimage.org/image/33sjg9mbo/
<FloodBotIt1> Pitt0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> hpmini: TIPO SCHEDA?
<hpmini> broadcom
<hpmini> e mi dice che è attiva ed in uso
<jester-> hpmini: reinstalla il drivero
<hpmini> ma non riconosce affatto il segnale invece
<hpmini> una volta gia' fatto
<hpmini> se credi sia utile lo rifaccio
<jester-> hpmini: iwconfig
<hpmini> ho provato anke questo
<hpmini> mi dice che wlan0 è off
<jester-> hpmini: c'è wlan0?
<hpmini> si
<jester-> hpmini: rfkill list cosa risponde
<hpmini> ora guardo
<hpmini> fatto mi da' tutto su :no
<jester-> hpmini: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<xdnyboy> buonasera, ho installato apache ma quando cerco di caricare dei file in php (sono sicuro che vanno) in locale, la schermata rimane bianca. Ho installato php5 ma niente da fare, altro esempio: se cambio la cartella "www" e la metto da un altra parte senza il file di index.php automatico invece di darmi una lista con tutti i miei files .php rimane sempre schermata bianca, che puo essere? help!
<hpmini> Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<Pitt02> jester-: per fortuna che non perdevo nulla...mi ha cancellato tutte le password e le configurazioni di telepathy e di evolution...e chissà cos'altro
<jester-> hpmini: installa wicd e togli network-managere e nettwork-manager-gnome ma prima dimmi che c'è in cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> Pitt02: hai perso le impostazini ma nessun file
<hpmini> sempre da terminale jester
<hpmini> ?
<jester-> Pitt02: e puoi comunque ripristinare rinominando ancora le dir col nome originale
<jester-> hpmini: sempre da terminale il cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Pitt02> cercherò di trasferire solo le cartelle di config della roba che ha configurazioni (telepathy etc..) intanto faccio un po di prove per valutare la situazione grafica delle "linette"
<hpmini> jester vuoi su paste?
<jester-> hpmini: ok
<hpmini> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567735/
<graziamao> domanda, se 1 vuole ubuntu quale deve istallare: desktop - server o netbook qualè il migliore?
<jester-> hpmini: bel casotto, li dentro ci dovrebbero stare solo le due righe relative a "lo"
<jester-> graziamao: ubuntu-desktop
<hpmini> cosa potrei fare jester?
<jester-> hpmini: come lo hai conciato cosi
<hpmini> non ti so' rispondere jester...con vari tentativi a caso
<graziamao> ok vediamo cosa mi stà scaricando spero bene
<hpmini> non sono affatto pratico
<jester-> hpmini: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces e lascia solo le prime due righe per lo
<jester-> hpmini: hai un router o un modem pppoe
<hpmini> quello wifi della pirelli
<graziamao> nell'istallazione ti kede ubuntu 10.10 o ubuntu netbook10.10 qualè la migliore?
<jester-> hpmini: ma si collega lui a internet ?
<hpmini> col eth si
<jester-> graziamao: hai un netbook?
<graziamao> si portatile piccolo
<jester-> graziamao: meglio comunque la normale
<hpmini> jester mi hai detto lascia solo le prime due righe ma nn capisco cosa intendi
<jester-> hpmini: pulisci il file lasciando solo le due righe lo. poi se da filo non si collega fai la connessione in impostazioni di rete>DSL
<graziamao> ma normale mi da wubi
<jester-> graziamao: il pc ha cdrom?
<graziamao> esterno
<jester-> graziamao: devi scrivere la iso e poi fare il boot da cdrom
<hpmini> scusa jester solo x essere sicuri,dovrei lasciare solo questo:auto lo iface lo inet loopback?
<jester-> si
<hpmini> ok ora provo
<graziamao> come si fà... nn sono esperta se hai capito
<e-DIO-t> qualcuno ha mai messo mano su HeartBeat ?
<jester-> hpmini: fai una copia del file prima
<jester-> graziamao: si fa che dovresti leggere il manuale del pc per vedere come avviare da cdrom o usb
<graziamao> aaah... ma è il procedimento ke ho fatto x avviiare wubi...
<xdnyboy> ho risolto da solo il problema precedente, vorrei capire come dare permessi a più file contenuti in una cartella, un esempio: ho la cartella ciao che contiene 1 2 3, io voglio tramite terminale modificare i permessi di 1 , 2 , 3 direttamente dalla cartella "ciao", poichè questa cartella contiene molti elementi e dare i permessi ad uno ad uno da terminale è una bella mazzata
<e-DIO-t> mmh canale errato :°)
<hpmini> ok jester ora come vado avanti?
<hpmini> wicd è gia' installato provo ad usarlo?
<hpmini> o provo da terminale?
<biker> ciao a tutti, ho cambiato per errore le impostazioni schermata accesso con ubuntu in modalità sicura e non riesco più a sbloccarlo
<ale_>  ale|hawaii
<jester-> hpmini: che icona hai nella barra in alto
<hpmini> ho la barra in basso cmq i due computerini e dice connesso ala rete cablata
<jester-> hpmini: hai kde?
<hpmini> si
<jester-> merd
<hpmini> scusa non te lo avevo detto
<jester-> hpmini: cerca wicd nei menu allota
<hpmini> credevo non fosse rilevante
<hpmini> l'ho appena aperto
<jester-> hpmini: c'è la wifi?
<hpmini> no non rileva la wifi
<jester-> hpmini: vai in impostazioni e vedi se è wlan0
<biker> ciao a tutti, ho cambiato per errore le impostazioni della schermata di accesso e ubuntu si avvia in modalità sicura, non riesco più a cambiarlo!!
<hpmini> no mi da solo eth 2 e o
<hpmini> 0
<jester-> hpmini: in alto nei menu cosa vedi
<hpmini> a preferenze dici?
<jester-> eh
<hpmini> ci sono entrato mi da'due opzioni
<jester-> è wlan0 nelle preferenze?
<hpmini> una è wireless e la chiama eth2
<jester-> mettici wlan0
<hpmini> l'altra wired ed è eth0
<hpmini> ok
<jester-> hpmini: poi fai ricerca reti
<hpmini> ok
<biker> .....qualcuno mi sa aiutare....grazie
 * alfa75 Buonasera a tutti
<hpmini> non ne vuole sapere
<jester-> hpmini: riavvia il pc
<hpmini> ok a dopo allora
<jester-> biker: dalla schermata di login non ti fa cambiare in sessioni?
<jester-> biker: li dove scrivi user e pass
<biker> non uso passw
<jester-> biker: impossibile a meno che hai fatto accesso diretto
<go^> un diario/agenda telefonica da consigliarmi ?
<biker> credo di si...
<jester-> biker: e come hai settato la grafica sminchiata
<biker> jester:????
<biker> non ho capito...
<jester-> biker: hai mica detto che hai settato grafica sicura o simile e non riesci piu a toglierla?
<biker> si, per sbaglio ho cambiato le impostazioni schermata di accesso e ho cambiato l'avvio in modalità sicura
<biker> se faccio lo steso per cambiare di nuovo non si sblocca più la schermata delle imostazioni
<jester-> biker: amministrazione/schermata di accesso
<jester-> biker: sblocca
<biker> si, quella...
<jester-> biker: seleziona ubuntu desktop edidtion
<biker> klikko su sblocca ma non succede niente...
<jester-> biker: ti chiede la pass
<biker> dici prima del caricamento di ubuntu?
<jester-> biker: no da dove sei vai in amministrazione-->schermata di accesso
<biker> adesso non riesco a farlo xché ubuntu è sull'altro disco mentre adesso sono in win
<jester-> biker: logico che devi avviare ubuntu
<biker> in modalità sicura non mi da le connesioni internet...
<jester-> biker: e che ti frega di internet per cambiare un settaggio
<biker> sto chattando da windows, ubuntu è nel 2disco...
<biker> dovrei...spegnere
<jester-> biker: e come pensi di settare da winzo
<biker> appunto....ma chiedevo cmunque aiuto visto che da ubuntu non riesco ad avere connesiioni di rete per via della modalità sicura...
<jester-> biker: e 4 avvii ubuntu. va in amministrazione schermata di accesso, sblocchi e a fianco di Selezionare setti ubuntu edition desktop
<jester-> biker: e 8 non ti serve la connessione internet
<biker> forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io vado in amministr. schermata acceso, sblocco ma non si sblocca, mi rimane tutto grigio e non mi da modo di cambiare
<jester-> biker: se clicchi sblocca e non ti chiede la pass significa che hai sminchiato il sistema
<biker> la connessione internet mi serviva per chiedere aiuto avendo ubuntu sott'occhio...
<biker> non mi sembra di aver fatto niente di pasticciato....e adesso cosa faccio?
<biker> klikko sblocco ma non mi chiede passw
<stevr1it> ciao, flash per firefox fa le bizze oggi, mi fa vedere i riquadri bassi e su youtube non funziona. Ho provato a cancellare la directory di firefox nella home, ho provato a cercare da synaptic i pacchettie e reinstallarli, nulla da fare, avete suggerimenti?
<hpmini> jester niente da fare sono dovuto ritornare al cavo
<biker> jester: devo reinstallare ubuntu?
<jester-> hpmini: per kde devi aspettare che arrivi tale peace- mi  sa che hai un po di casino con network-manager e wicd
<jester-> biker: mi pare strano che non ti chieda la pass cliccando sblocca
<biker> anche a me ma è così....
<hpmini> jester intanto cosa potrei fare?è possibile tornare indietro a 10.04?
<biker> non mi da modo nemmeno da gruppi-utenti e personalizzare il mio account
<jester-> hpmini: se la broadcom andava prima non c'è ragione che non vada pure adesso
<hpmini> infatti non me lo spiego
<jester-> hpmini: kde è parcchio scrauso circa le connessioni
<hpmini> riprovero' un altra volta a disinstallarla
<jester-> hpmini: controlla che hai ancora network.manager e network-manager-kde, se si disinstalla wicd
<jester-> biker: hai un utente solo?
<biker> jester: si, solo uno
<hpmini> jester un altra cosa io avevo ubuntu poi nn so' come l'ho passato in kde non ricordo i passaggi
<hpmini> mi sai dire come posso ripassare a ubuntu?
<jester-> hpmini: in gnome i due convivono in kde mi sa di no quindi togli wicd
<jester-> hpmini: hai installato kde avendo gnome?
<hpmini> si
<hpmini> non ricordo come ho fatto ma si è cosi'
<jester-> hpmini: allora alla finestra di accesso guarda che nell'angolo sinistro c'è il menu dove scegli cosa avviare
<hpmini> alle applicazioni?
<jester-> biker: avvii ubuntu; poi fai termina sessione, ti esce la finestra di login, metti user e pass e prima di dare enter gurdi sotto che c'è dove scegli il tipo di sessione
<hpmini> non lo trovo jester non so' esattamente dove cercare
<jester-> hpmini: intendo quando avvii arrivi alla finestra dove scegli user e pass?
<hpmini> no va' in auto
<biker> jester: ok provo...grazie e ciao!!
<jester-> hpmini: no problem, termina sessione e va su quella finestra
<davbelloli> è possibile installare file .bin su ubuntu? e se sì come?
<hpmini> ok allora provo con gnome
<hpmini> grazie di tutto jester
<jester-> davbelloli: non tutti i bin sono istallabili, che roba è
<naz> laura
<K99Brain> non c'è
<naz> grazie
<naz> sono nuovo e nn so come funziona ki mi aiuta?
<jester-> laura inteso come nome o come lavoro
<jester-> naz: circa?
<naz> nn capisco niente di reti irc
<jester-> naz: nel senso?
<traco> sera a tutti
<traco> qualcuno di voi sa come si possonop vedere i formati m3u?
<traco> !m3u
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'm3u'
<K99Brain> m3u non sono delle playlist?
<K99Brain> traco, non è un formato musicale, è solo una playlist.. un elenco di canzoni
<traco> per vedere viedo in straming
<K99Brain> traco, è un file di test, aprilo con gedit
<K99Brain> traco, dentro ci sarà un indirizzo da aprire per lo streaming
<K99Brain> oppure un elenco di file mp
<K99Brain> mp3*
<K99Brain> traco, insomma, non è nulla di speciale l'm3u
<traco> ok
<tull> qualcuno è riuscito ad usare compiz con i driver nouveau?
<jester-> tull: ha un 3d del menga
<tull> di default ha il 3d software
<tull> non hardware, sai se è possibile in qualche modo abilitare il 3d hardware?
<jester-> tull: il propritario non ti piace?
<tull> beh comunque il compositing di gnome funge
<tull> jester-, con il proprietario mi funziona male lo scrolling continuo con firefox e chromium
<traco> io ho un hd con win e ubuntu
<traco> da ubuntu posso scrivere nella partizione di win?
<jester-> tull: io quello uso e non ti so dire circa nouveau/compiz
<tull> poi con il prorpietario non funziona il kms
<tull> con il nouveau va il compositing di gnome, il sospend , l'ibernazione, lo scrolling fluido di chromium in mainera accettabile
<jester-> tull: che scheda hai
<tull> una nvidia 8600 GT
<jester-> tull: same e con il current va alla grande
<tull> usi lo scrolling fluido?
<jester-> tull: nessun problema sia con compiz che senza
<tull> cioè sempre fluido?
<jester-> normale
<tull> io noto differenze quando ho compiz da quando non ho compiz
<tull> per questo cerco alternative
<jester-> nessuna diffrenza se non hai fatto qualche tarocco o installato un compiz non uffuciale
<tull> nulla di tutto cio
<tull> sono abbastanza rigoroso
<jester-> tull: fa vedere xorg.conf
<tull> non esiste e lo sai
<tull> ora ho gli nvidia, e comunque anche con i drivers nvidia non esiste lo xorg.conf
<tull> volevo dire, ora ho i nouveau
<jester-> tull: non so che dirti, nessuno ha mai segnalto un problema del genere con una 8500
<tull> ho una 8600 non una 8500
<jester-> tull: ancora meglio
<tull> è un problema di drivers non di prestazioni
<tull> uno puo avere gli scatti anche con una 8800, non 'entra
<tull> c'entra
<jester-> tull: ripeto il current va alla grande senza intoppi
<tull> è pieno di gente che dice che con le schede della serie 6 era tutto piu fluido
<jester-> balle
<tull> falso
<tull> se tu hai esperienze diverse è un conto, è pieno di report , non si puo dire che è tutto falso
<jester-> tull: avuto una serie fx che sta ancora su un vecchio pc, 6000 8000 e adesso una gt 220
<tull> io mi fido della realtà, certo è giusto non farlo cecamente, ma dire che tutti dicono bugie mi sembra assurdo
<tull> jester avrai avuto casi positivi
<jester-> mai avuto problemi. se poi la gente tarocca è una altro paio di maniche
<tull> parli come se cioè che viene dopo è in tutto e per tutto meglio di cio che è gia venuto
<Knox_> Sto usando Ubuntu 10.10 e non mi funziona per niente il touchpad, ho un Acer 5920, che posso fare?
<tull> tu dici che la gente è tarocca, non io
<jester-> tull: la scheda quella è, il driver anche, se a certa non va coa pensare?
<tull> mica sono tutti inesperti
<tull> jester-, che le cose che non conosciamo di una scheda video sono tante, la realtà è più complessa di come sembri
<tull> jester-, comunque se tu mi dici che hai una 8600 GT con memoria DDR2 da 512 Mb, e con i driver nvidia ti va tutto bene, ti credo
<tull> però io i prob,emi lo ho realmente
<tull> altrimenti non perderei tempo inutilmente
<tull> jester-, ho una domanda, è normale che la prima volta che avvii nautilus dal menu, si apre solo dopo qualche secondo, ed ho un processore quad core
<tull> forse perchè su windows viene precaricato molto sulla ram?
<tull> e non sarebbe uan buona anche su linux?
<tull> jester-, avendo un quad core mi piacerebbe arrivare al desktop ed avviare i programmi essenziali quasi al volo
<tull> discutiamo di questo
<Knox_> Sto usando Ubuntu 10.10 e non mi funziona per niente il touchpad, ho un Acer 5920, che posso fare?
<tull> Knox_, apri firefox , vai su www.google.it, digita "Acer 5920g ubuntu 10.10 touchpad" e buona ricerca, il primo risultato potrebbe fare al caso tuo
 * MatteoR Buona sera a tutti
<tull> jester tu usi buntu 10.04?
<ptux> salve a tutti, sul computer locale ho installato un server apache2 su cui faccio girare le versioni di prova dei miei siti, ma installando alcune applicazioni ricevo un messaggio in cui mi dice che curl non è stato caricato e che devo modificare php.ini. ho localizzato php.ini in /etc/php5/apache2/, ma non trovo nulla riguardo a curl e non so che fare. qualche aiuto?
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con i driver video Xorg.. ogni volta che accendo devo manualmente cambiare risoluzione
<Alexangel_> buonasera, sto provando da un po' a masterizzare un DVD con brasero ma dopo che il programma ha finito la copia dei file ed io inserisco il DVD vuoto, sul quale scrivere i file copiati, mi dice che il disco non è supportato
<Alexangel_> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Alexangel_> nessuno può aiutarmi?? Devo masterizzare un DVD entro domani!! =S
<Alexangel> non c'è nessuno??
<supertux__> Alexangel,
<Alexangel> ciao
<supertux__> ci sarebbe anche k3b mah....
<supertux__> ma...
<HACKZ> chi usa pdfedit
<supertux__> Alexangel, ti si tira dietro un mare di roba di kde
<Alexangel> sì ho letto questa cosa in giro
<tull> Alexangel, beh puoi installare k3b, fare quel che devi e poi disinstallare tutto quello che ti ha fatto installare
<tull> mica è merda kde :)
<supertux__> tull, non è così facile
<tull> supertux__,  k3b è il migliore programma di masterizzazione su linux
<supertux__> lo so
<Alexangel> sì lo so ma io in realtà avrei voluto nopn installare proprio nulla di nuovo
<tull> supertux__, è facile quando installi un programma puoi vedere tutte le dipendenze
<supertux__> ma non credere di installare tutto e poi disinstallare senza problemi
<tull> Alexangel, hai prob,emi di spazio su ldisco, hai prob,lemi di banda internet?
<tull> supertux__, perchè no?
<Alexangel> no nessuno dei due
<supertux__> tull, dovresti beccare il pacchetto che se li tira tutti dietro
<tull> o se no te li tieni, tanto non danno fastidio
<supertux__> non è che poi se rimuovi k3b ti toglie tutto
<supertux__> si ma sono un sacco di mb
<supertux__> e cmq non hai più un sistema pulito
<supertux__> Alexangel, c'è anche nerolinux
<tull> supertux__, e chi ha un sistema pulito, a me interessa un sistema che funzioni
<Alexangel> dite che devo per forza installare un altro programma??
<tull> Alexangel, fai una prova, se vuoi ti dico un programm gtk che porta meno roba dietro
<supertux__> tull, io sono un perfezionista, non faccio installazioni selvagge.... magari i rischiano conflitti....
<tull> si ma basta non essere  paranoici
<Alexangel> perchè la copia dei file prima non andava poi ho installato delle cose da rep e adesso mi parte. Non è che mi manca qualcos'altro??
<HACKZ> nessuno usa pdfedit?
<tull> questa cosa che non si possono mettere programmi Kde su gnome e viceversa ha un po' stufato
<supertux__> si può salvare una lista delle dipendenze che installa e poi rimuoverle a mano in blocco
<tull> Alexangel, prova gnomebaker
<supertux__> tull, conosci il significato di ordine e "coerenza"?
<tull> supertuz per me sono meno rilevanti
<supertux__> esatto anche gnomebaker va bene
<tull> supertux__,
<tull> e poi ora i programmi kde4 sono piu integrati in gnome ,almeno come aspetto
<tull> supertux__, windows è il massimo della incoerenza :)
<HACKZ> windows 7 no,mai provato da powershell?
<tull> Alexangel, puoi usare il programma ubuntu software center per trovare i programmi che ti servono
<tull> Alexangel, lo trovi nel menu, quello "Applicazioni"
<Alexangel> sì sì lo so grazie
<tull> di nulla
<zappo_> ubuntu supporta questo tipo di file?  Archivio Alzip (application/x-alz)
<Astaruf92> ciao a tutti
<Astaruf92> ho il nick registrato?
<OverMe> no
<Astaruf92> come lo registro
<OverMe> !registrazione | Astaruf92
<ubot-it> Astaruf92: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Astaruf92> proprio questa stavo seguendo -.-
<OverMe> starai sbagliando qualcosa
<Astaruf92> il comando è questo? /msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email
<tull> si puo usare xchat con browsers diversi da firefox?
<K99Brain> tull, credo che xchat vada semplicemente a pescare il browser predefinito
<K99Brain> qualunque sua
<K99Brain> sia*
<OverMe> Astaruf92, si, ovviamente sostituendo le cose con quelle giuste
<Astaruf92> lo da dal chan o dal server? al posto di nickserv ci metto il mio nickname?
<mula> ciao a tutti sapete come posso convertire un dvd in formato mvk ?
<tull> K99Brain, ho risolot, grazie
<Astaruf92> mkv?
<mula> si
<Astaruf92> cè un softwarino per windows magari lo adatti su wine..
<Astaruf92> anzi prova qui
<Astaruf92> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547309
<mula> ho scricato k9copy ma nn so qual'e' il codec adatto
<mula> poi mi da sempre .avi come output
<tull> mula, prova con Devede
<OverMe> Astaruf92, no al posto di password-scelta metti la tua password e al posto di indirizzo-email metti la tua mail, il resto è uguale. e lo puoi dare anche dal chan
<mula> progo
<mula> provo*
<mula> thnx for help
<Astaruf92> lo da dal chan o dal server? al posto di nickserv ci metto il mio nickname?
<enzotib> Astaruf92, no, il nick non devi metterlo, lo capisce da solo
<Astaruf92> fatto?
<Astaruf92>  
<alnuvola> salve
<Astaruf92> aaa finalmente
<alnuvola> ragazzi ho ubuntu notebook ho provato ad installare kde e disinstallare ubuntu netbook ora però quando avvio mi esce una schermata bianca come posso risolvere
<xdnyboy> buonasera, ho bisogno che quando inserisco un file in una cartella che ha determinati permessi, il file prenda gli stessi permessi della cartella
<Astaruf92> sapete per quale motivo aggiornando l'iphone all'ultima versione rhythmbox non lo legge piu? anzi non lo legge proprio ubuntu..
<kaos__> regà io vorrei sapere il nome di un antivirus "decente per ubuntu" mi serve solo per fare le scansioni sui file da passare a winzoz
<kaos__> ho provato con clam ma a quanto pare non vede niente
<Astaruf92> avast4
<Astaruf92> o avg
<kaos__> il fatto è che pesano come antivirus...
<Astaruf92> se vuoi ti passo il link del deb
<kaos__> a me serve solo un antivirus da tenere per scansionare i file
<Astaruf92> kaos__ leggi qui http://jaub.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/scansione-antivirus-tramite-script-nautilus/
<max2306641> conoscete un programma per visualizzare gli accordi della chitarra?
<utopis> ciao domanda urgente ho appena installato ubuntu 10 ....ora cosa devo fare ? devo ancora aggiornare o prima installa il driver della mia scheda grafica per le accelerazioni?
<utopis> meglio aggiornare subito o installare il driver?
<tull> si può installare moonlight in chromium?
<OverMe> è uguale
<OverMe> aggiorna poi, installa i driver
<tull> utopis, io aggiornerei subitp
<OverMe> senza virgole
<utopis> ok aggiorno grazie
<max2306641> nessun suggerimento per il mio problema?
<enzotib> !info tuxguitar
<ubot-it> tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3120 kB, installed size 5960 kB
<enzotib> max2306641, ^^
<enzotib> !info songwrite
<ubot-it> songwrite (source: songwrite): guitar tablature editor and player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-8 (maverick), package size 521 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<enzotib> max2306641, ^^
<max2306641> dimmi enzotib
<enzotib> leggi su
<max2306641> tuxguitar?
<enzotib> max2306641, non li conosco, ho solo fatto una ricerca che potevi fare anche tu
<max2306641> ok grazie allora approfondisco la tua ricerca....magari speravo che
<kaos__> Astaruf92 ho letto e ho visto che tutte le cose da installare le ho già :D adesso ho anche visto che facendo il comando da terminale sembra partire la scansione... per qualche ignaro motivo su nautilus ho l'opzione "scan for virus" che scansiona e si imballa... ora vedo di fare lo script e poi lo provo per vedere se riconosce un virus o meno... ;)
<max2306641> qualche musicista mi desse il suo parere
<max2306641> bye bye a tutti
<Astaruf92> sapete per quale motivo aggiornando l'iphone all'ultima versione rhythmbox non lo legge piu? anzi non lo legge proprio ubuntu..
<tull> Astaruf92, prova a scoprire cosa hanno modificato
<kaos__> Astaruf92, ma su Gestore dischi lo vede?
<Astaruf92> non lo vede
<tull> Astaruf92, che iphone hai?
<Astaruf92> ho ipod touch 2g
<kaos__> prova questa soluzione ;) http://www.lffl.org/2010/12/ubuntu-iphone-non-riconosciuto-dopo-l.html
<Astaruf92> provo! :)
<tull> AlexZion, hai ubntu 10.04?
<tull> Astaruf92, hai ubuntu 10.04?
<Astaruf92> yes
<Astaruf92> proprio lui
<Astaruf92> tull
<AlexZion> ciao tull noho kubuntu 10.10
<tull> moonlight funziona con chromium?
<utopis> perchè è tutto molto lento...?  sia installazione ubuntu che aggiornamento e anche apertura chiusura spostamento finestre..?
<tull> utopis, che scheda video hai?
<utopis> nvidia geforce 7600 ....è ha i suoi provbbbbbb
<utopis> problemi....mi si blocca il pc ogni tanto..
<utopis> ho già installato altre versioni compreso la 10 non aveva questi rallentamenti prima...
<utopis> può dipendere dal processore che sta partendo???
<tull> strano la 7600 dovrebbe essere ok
<tull> utopis, sto pensando al disco fisso
<tull> non senti rumori strani?
<Astaruf92> ciao a tutti
<utopis> no ma per installare ubuntu ho avuto tanti problemi.....ciò provato 100 volte
<utopis> adesso per esempio mentre scrivo mi si blocca anche il testo
<utopis> dopo che ho spostato l hd sata da master a slave sono riuscito a installarlo....
<tull> provate ad andare su www.rai.it con chromium
<utopis> tull il ho provato a mettere moonligh e dopo mi ha incasinato il pc...
<tull> utopis, no perchè quando sul portatile stava morendo l'hd , l'ho notato perchè l'installazione di windows xp durava una vita
<tull> utopis, che versione di moonlight?
<utopis> non ricordo so solo che dopo che l'ho installata ha iniziato a darmi problemi firefox e poi il sistema e poi casini e e blocchi
<tull> utopis, hai provato a disinstallarlo
<utopis> non ho fatto in tempo tull
<utopis> sembrava un virus
<tull> un virus? dubito
<tull> non è impossibile ma raro
<utopis> è cmq molto aggressivo
<tull> ma che problemi hai?
<utopis> tull praticamente dopo quella installazione ho dovuto rifare tutto e adesso ho reinstallato dopo 1000 prove...solo che si blocca +e'  lento
<utopis> si blocca anche qui mentre scrivo ....sta girando solo l aggiornamento eppure ho 1giga di ram
<tull> secondo me c'è qualche problema hardware
<tull> od un problema grave magari ai drivers video, che scheda video hai?
<tull> 7600
<tull> giusto
<utopis> geforce 7600 nvidia
<tull> si blocca cosa?
<tull> utopis, hai messo i drivers nvidia?
<utopis> ancora no
<utopis> ma con tutte le installazioni che ho fatto non  è mai stato cosi lento...
<tull> è molto strano
<attemptD> 7600 la dicevano ostica.  usa gli open. scordati il 3d. disattiva immediatamente gli effetti delle finestre.
<tull> se è piu lento di prima deve essere un problema hardware
<utopis> tull io all avvio dalla partenza da dos prima del test della memoria ho una scritta che prima non cera tipo:  c>puid 43093:>
<tull> da dos?
<utopis> attempt io ho trovato la soluzione e riuscivo anche a usare l acceleraizione....ma adesso in questa nuova installazione devo metterla
<utopis> tull intendo alla partenza..
<utopis> sai dove c'è il test memory
<utopis> non vorrei che siano problemi al processore..
<utopis> le ram stanno bene
<utopis> adesso ho controllato il disco fisso è in buono stato
<utopis> vabbe provo ad installare la scheda video ciao
<kaos__> regà qualcuno di voi stà su diaspora?
<frances78> salve, non stò riuscendo a installare ubuntu 10.10 sul pc.. mi da questo errore "ubuntu kernel unable to find select subconnector property spoe"
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-17
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problemino con zenity. uso rsync per i miei backup e l'ho messo in uno script dove alla fine ci sta un zenity. per il momento zenity mi mostra la barra di --progress, ma anche una zona tipo shell in cui mi viene visualizzato il log di cosa sta facendo rsync. sapete, tipo la finestra che appare quando si fanno gli aggiornamenti. è possibile o zenity è troppo limitato per fare
<Ab3L> le due cose assieme?
<Ab3L> al momento mi vado ad aprire il file di log con gedit. ma è scomodo.
<snapp> ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<snapp> sto ancora combattendo con lvm
<snapp> su ubuntu
<snapp> sono sempre alle prese con LVM
<snapp> alla fine ho pensato, come suggerito da siganderson di portare la boot di lvm su una partizione separata fuori da lvm.
<snapp> HO creatO la partizione (/dev/sda4) l' ho montata su /mnt, ho copiato tutto il contenuto della /boot di lvm su /mnt, smontatO /mnt, caricatO la nuova partizione in /etc/fstab, aggiunto un nuovo menu sul file 40_custom (ho copiato la stessa configurazione che c'era sulla /boot di lvm modificando solo la parte del caricamento kernel e cioe' linux (hd0,4)/vmlinuz--.--.--pae e initrd
<snapp> (hd0,4)/--.--.--pae)  alla fine ho eseguito i comandi update-grub e grub-install /dev/sda , ma quando riavvio ed eseguo la new entry dal menu grub esce fuori questo:
<snapp> "/dev" on "/root/dev" and failed: No such file or directory
<snapp> "/sys" in "/root/sys" failed: No such file or directory
<snapp> "/proc" in "/root/proc" failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBotIt1> snapp: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<massimo18> -.-
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problemino con zenity. uso rsync per i miei backup e l'ho messo in uno script dove alla fine ci sta un zenity. per il momento zenity mi mostra la barra di --progress, ma anche una zona tipo shell in cui mi viene visualizzato il log di cosa sta facendo rsync. sapete, tipo la finestra che appare quando si fanno gli aggiornamenti. è possibile o zenity è troppo limitato per fare
<Ab3L> le due cose assieme?
<Ab3L> al momento mi vado ad aprire il file di log con gedit. ma è scomodo.
<maubuntu> ciao ragazzi midite come si fa a bloccare l'aggiornamento di un pacchetto tramite apt? perchè l'ho gia bloccato in synaptic tramite la voce blocca versione ma se do l'aggiornamento tramite terminale me lo aggiorna lo stesso
<glpiana> ola
<Ab3L> raga. ho perso una partizione di un hd esterno usb. la partizione se n'è andata quando ho avviato virtualbox (con supporto usb attivato per quell'hd). ora virtualbox è spento, ma non so come rimontare la partizione. un aiutino?
<Ab3L> vorrei riuscirci senza dover riavviare il pc.
<K99Brain> Ab3L, prova testdisk
<snapp> sono sempre alle prese con LVM
<snapp> alla fine ho pensato, come suggerito da siganderson di portare la boot di lvm su una partizione separata fuori da lvm.
<snapp> HO creatO la partizione (/dev/sda4) l' ho montata su /mnt, ho copiato tutto il contenuto della /boot di lvm su /mnt, smontatO /mnt, caricatO la nuova partizione in /etc/fstab, aggiunto un nuovo menu sul file 40_custom (ho copiato la stessa configurazione che c'era sulla /boot di lvm modificando solo la parte del caricamento kernel e cioe' linux (hd0,4)/vmlinuz--.--.--pae e initrd
<snapp> (hd0,4)/--.--.--pae)  alla fine ho eseguito i comandi update-grub e grub-install /dev/sda , ma quando riavvio ed eseguo la new entry dal menu grub esce fuori questo:
<snapp> "/dev" on "/root/dev" and failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBotIt1> snapp: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<snapp> "/sys" in "/root/sys" failed: No such file or directory
<snapp> "/proc" in "/root/proc" failed: No such file or directory
<K99Brain> snapp, usa pastebin, non incollare direttaemnte qui
<Ab3L> nulla. mi sa che mi tocca riavviare.
<Ab3L> a dp. ciao.
<K99Brain> snapp, riprova la procedura di ripristino di grub, da live
<K99Brain> !grub | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ab3L> a posto. ho riavviato. grazie per il tentativo K99Brain.
<K99Brain> eh, di nulla
<Ab3L> dimmi, hai in mente la finestra che appare quando si installano software o aggiornamenti? ci sta una barra --progress e una zona "info" tipo shell. sai come viene fatta? volevo fare un qualcosa di simile per seguire rsync.
<Ab3L> per il momento ho messo vari comandi rsync e echo in uno script. zenity recupera gli echo e mi aggiorna la barra --progress, segnalandomi quale partizione sta aggiornando. ma non so come mettere una lista separata del log di rsync.
<Ab3L> al momento mi tocca aprire il log con gedit, ma è noioso. hai qualche idea?
<K99Brain> sinceramente no
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> non conosco abbastanza zenity, non so se magari può creare un riquadro dove includere un terminale
<Ab3L> non fa nulla. faccio uno o l'altro. ma entrambi non so come fare. magari zenity non va bene.
<e-DIO-t> mmh K99Brain "http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu.shtml" => Not Found
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, che è?
<K99Brain> eh?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<e-DIO-t> eh..ubuntu-it.org! A chi bisogna dirlo "link che non va"?
<K99Brain> e-DIO-t, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<K99Brain> va
<e-DIO-t> si
<e-DIO-t> semplicemente in http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu/Il_Codice_di_Condotta.shtml c'è un link a http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu.shtml , che non esiste.
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, scusa, ma perchè ne stai parlando su questo canale?
<e-DIO-t> glpiana: perchè non sapevo quale fosse il canale giusto, e pensavo che qui ci fossero persone coinvolte
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, no, torna in chat :)
<e-DIO-t> damn :P
<jester-> e-DIO-t: sarebbe da segnalare in #ubuntu-it-doc
<e-DIO-t> purrfect
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la stampante
<Diels-Alder> praticamente è installata sul mio pc ma gli altri non la vedono
<Diels-Alder> ho ip fisso ho condiviso in cups
<Diels-Alder> ma non me la vedono
<jester-> Diels-Alder: la stampante è settata visibile in rete?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> ma samba parte in automatico?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: sicuro? controlla in localhost:631-->amministrazione
<Diels-Alder> ok non parte samba in automatico al login
<jester-> Diels-Alder: samba va installato
<Diels-Alder> adesso che ho aperto soltato il tool di gestione samba
<Diels-Alder> si jester- ho tutto e la stampante funge ma solo dopo che ho aperto il tool Samba
<jester-> Diels-Alder: va installato, o se lo hai gia controlla che il servizio sia attivo
<Diels-Alder> da sistema--> amministrazione --> samba
<Diels-Alder> jester-: yes c'è ma come faccio a farlo partire in automatico all'avvio?
<Diels-Alder> è un pc che serve a tutti
<Diels-Alder> insomma vorrei che samba partisse al login
<Diels-Alder> jester-: devo usare rcconf?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: gurda in preferenze applicazio avvio
<jester-> applicazioni*
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ma samba non è un demone? partirà all'avvio non al login
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: si ma come lo imposto?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: meglio bum che rcconf
<Diels-Alder> bum?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, in /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> jester-, ma funge ancora bum?
<Diels-Alder> yes
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: non ho un rc.local
<glpiana> O.o
<Diels-Alder> init.d
<Diels-Alder> magari
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, no no, rc.local
<jester-> glpiana: certo che funza ma non come traduzione di bum termine inglese però nè
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<Diels-Alder> ok perfetto glpiana c'è solo un exit 0
<Diels-Alder> dentro
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ecco, usa rc.local visto che c'è
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: come?
<Diels-Alder> se in rcconf metto smbd e nmbd va BENE?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ma tu sei certo che samba non aprta già da solo?
<ptux> salve a tutti, devo modificare php.ini del mio apache2, ma non sono pratico.
<ptux> in pratica dovrei abilitare curl..
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: come lo spieghi che quando accendo il PC gli altri non riescono a stampare? poi se clicco in sistema--> amministrazione --> samba tutti vedono la stampante? e stampano?
<Diels-Alder> cmq adesso li ho messi
<Diels-Alder> vedremo al prossimo riavvio se c'è o no il problema
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, avvia il sistema e dai ps aux | grep smbd   e vedi se è avviato o meno
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> grassiew
<Diels-Alder> appena posso riavvio
<Diels-Alder> ciauz
<OverMe> Diels-Alder,  sistema--> amministrazione --> samba dove sarebbe?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, sistema--> amministrazione --> samba   <----- ???????????????????????
<zagor65> ciao a tutti
<zagor65> qualcuno sa come convertire i video di youtube in mp3?
<glpiana> zagor65, installati soundconverter e lame, dopodichè apri soundconverter, trascini il video di youtube e gli dici di convertirlo in mp3
<zagor65> ciao glpiana ma si trovano nei repo? ma sono 2 programmi?
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi è un tool
<glpiana> zagor65, sì sono nei repo. da terminale: sudo apt-get install soundconverter lame
<ptux> zagor65, puoi usare diversi addons di firefox, soundconverter oppure online c'è zamzar.com (gratuito)
<Diels-Alder> se installate questo pacchetto lo vedete anche voi system-config-samba
<OverMe> eaiii (ct.)
<zagor65> io ho scaricato soundconverter ma nn soundconverter  lame sono diversi??
<ptux> lame è necessario per l'mp3 ;)
<glpiana> zagor65, son due pacchetti, uno è soundconverter e l'altro è lame
<zagor65> azz ecco perche  procvo subito ora vi faccio sapere
<SirX> salve
<zagor65> glpiana ho scaricato soundconverter lame ora come debbo fare per convertire in mp3???
<glpiana> zagor65, apri soundconverter e vai nelle preferenze per impostare il formato che vuoi e la directory di destinazione
<glpiana> zagor65, poi recuperi il file col filmato di youtube e glielo trascini dentro o usi apri...
<jester-> zagor65: e nelle impostazioni scegli il formatto
<SirX> zagor65: che devi fare?
<glpiana> !logs | SirX
<ubot-it> SirX: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<SirX> mi scoccia
<zagor65> scusate ho apero sounconverter ho solo 4 voci  :converti aggiungi file aggiungi cartelle pulisci
<glpiana> SirX, problema tuo non nostro :)
<glpiana> zagor65, e sopra hai file modifica e aiuto
<glpiana> zaasotto modifica trovi preferenze
<glpiana> zagor65, sotto modifica trovi preferenze
<zagor65> grande ho trovato ora????
<glpiana> zagor65, eddai leggi e imposta in funzione di quel che vuoi ottenere
<glpiana> zagor65, è un programma come un altro, mica ci vuole l'enciclopedia per usarlo
<zagor65> si ho convertito in mp3
<glpiana> bene, risultato ottenuto allora
<zagor65> scusa ora come faccio a trascinare il video in sound converter?
<glpiana> zagor65, dove ce l'hai sto video?
<zagor65> youtubbbbe
<jester-> zagor65: per logica andrebbe scaricatto
<glpiana> zagor65, allora prima devi aprire il video da firefox, poi con nautilus vai in /tmp   e lì dovresti trovarci il file flash del filmato. una volta che l'ha caricato completamente lo trascini (drag and drop) nel programma sounconverter e poi clicchi su converti
<zagor65> ok allora ho capito grazie di tutto e sopratutto della pazienza
<jester-> zagor65: oppure installa youtube.dl poi nel terminale youtube.dl incolli-url-video
<glpiana> jester-, mi sa che youtubedownload è rroottto
<jester-> glpiana: funza gò apena pruuà
<glpiana> ah bene
<jester-> i a tira giò in mp4
<Steeler> come posso istallare OpenOffice 3.3 avendo 3.2 ?
<Steeler> come posso istallare OpenOffice 3.3 avendo 3.2 ?
<tull> ti serve prprio?
<tull> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<tull> Steeler, a tuo rischio e pericolo, vai lla pagina http://it.openoffice.org/download/3.3.0/download330.html  e poi installa il deb
<Steeler> tull, ho scaricato il pacchetrtro tar.gz, è pieno di deb
<tull> installali
<Steeler> tull, non me li fa istallare ci ho provato
<Steeler> tull, ci rinuncio
<tull> azz che pazienza
<tull> che errori ti dice?
<K99Brain> Steeler, ma perchè vuoi il 3.3 ?
<Steeler> tull, li apre ubuntu software center, LA DIPENDENZA NON PUO ESSERE SODDISFATTA
<Steeler> K99Brain, perchè ho un problema grave mai risolto con la 3.2
<Steeler> K99Brain, quindi sono curioso di vedere se nella 3.3 è stato risolto..
<tull> Steeler, comunque non li apre ubuntu software center ma l'installatore pacchetto
<tull> ho capito Steeler ,
<tull> sempre a tuo rischio e pericolo, devi installare per primo il pacchetto openoffice.org-ure
<jester-> Steeler: entri nella cartella col terminale e dai sudo dpkg -i *.deb e incrocia le dit. se si incrocchia sempre nella cartella dai sudo apt-get -f install
<tull> nono
<tull> ah ok forse cosi è meglio
<tull> ure è il OpenOffice.org UNO Runtime Environment
<tull> senza quello aggiornato non vai da nessuan parte
<jester-> Steeler: se dopo installato si incrocchia cancella la cartella oo nascosta nella home
<dante_> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa perche' i video caricati da youtube non si trovano piu' nella cartella tmp??
<Steeler> jester-, grazie, non lo faccio ora ma mi appunto le tue istruzioni
<Synaptic> salve
<Synaptic> come faccio a dare i permessi ad un utente di poter scrivere,ecc sulla directory /var ?
<Synaptic> mi serve per un wordpress
<V3NOM> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> jester-, fatto, non si è incrocchiato niente ma è rimasta la versione 3.2
<jester-> Synaptic: fai la cartella dentro a /var owner e gruppo dell'utente alla cartella, oppure permessi 777 che scrivono cani e porci
<Synaptic> jester-: aspe..
<jester-> Steeler: toglila
<Synaptic> non ho capito
<Synaptic> non posso addare permessi ad un solo utente? trattasi di un server
<Steeler> jester-, c'è un comando che riesca a toglierla tutta al volo la 3.2 ?
<jester-> Synaptic: pacioccare direttemente /var mi pare eccessivo
<Synaptic> si ma il server è  mio, io sono root.... e pero wordpress vuole accedere a /var tramite un'utente
<Synaptic> senno non manovra
<jester-> Steeler: i pacchetti non hanno il numero di versione
<Synaptic> jester-: che soluzione ipotizzi?
<Steeler> jester-, ci rinuncio, mi sono stufato, tanto ho office su xp virtualizzato.
<jester-> Steeler: in synaptic tagghi tutto il relativo a oo e lo disinstalli. poi reinstalli
<jester-> Synaptic: penso che ti serva scrivere una sottocatella di /var o sbaglio
<Steeler> jester-, ci provai gia una volta a fare come dici te, poi ogni volta dovevo avviare open office da terminale.
<Synaptic> jester-: l'errore che ricevo dal pannello wordpress è questo Impossibile creare la directory. /var/www/press/wp-content/upgrade/neonglow.tmp
<jester-> Synaptic: sudo chown -R tuouser:tuouser /var/www/press
<mula> ciao rega devo installare una cosa ecco le informazzioni ma nn so come si fa http://paste.ubuntu.com/568157/
<jester-> mula: ???
<mula> jester-,  devo aggiungere un ppa
<mula> nei repo
<jester-> aggiungilo
<mula> ma nn so come si fa anche a mettere la key
<mula> nn ne capisco
<mula> :S
<jester-> mula: cosa devi installare
<mula> handbrake
<mula> in realta' sto cercando un software che da dvd mi faccia un mkv e su internet dice che questo lo fa
<jester-> mula: avidemux non lo fa?
<sopra> ciao a tutti da marco dalla sardegna
<mula> nn ho visto
<mula> provo
<mula> jester-, no.. manco mi apre il file
<seawolf>  mula con ogmrip fai pure gli mkv
<mula> seawolf, grazie lo installo e provo
<mula> seawolf, che devo scegliere per fare gli mkv?
<mula> seawolf, niente trovato
<jester-> mula: sudo apt-get-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<mula> sudo: apt-get-repository: command not found
<jester-> mula: sbagliato io
<jester-> mula: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<jester-> mula: lo ha preso?
<mula> asp
<mula> si ottimo
<jester-> mula: sudo apt-get update o non sa di averli
<mula> jester-,  cosi cosa ho aggiunto?
<glpiana> gwibber-daily
<mula> per sapere come si fa cosi nn vengo ogni volt a rompere
<mula> scusate l'ingoranza ma cos'e'?
<jester-> mula: hai aggiunto il repo per handbrake
<jester-> invece di scriver il file
<glpiana> <jester-> mula: sudo apt-get-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa  <--- handbrake?
<mula> jester-,  a ok e come fai a trovare il nome gwibber-daily che centra con il programma?
<jester-> mula: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<jester-> mula: sudo apt-get install handbrake
<mula> jester-, grazie mille !
<jester-> mula: lo mette o ho cannato a dirti il ppa
<mula> ah no nn lo mette
<mula> :S
<mula> Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<mula> dai non preoccuparti intanto gia ho capito come si installano i ppa
<mula> adesso sto provando il programma di seawolf  e sembra funzionare
<jester-> mula: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<snapp> rega error:
<snapp> udev-work[78] inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/sdb3,10) failed no such file or directory
<snapp> scusate:
<snapp> udev-work[78] inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/sdb3,10) failed no such file or directory
<snapp> udev-work[73] inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/sda3,10) failed no such file or directory
<jester-> mula: metti nel pastebin la risposta a ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jester-> mula: cosi togliamo il ppa sbagliato
<mula> jester-, ok
<mula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568175/
<jester-> mula: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber-daily-ppa-maverick.list
<snapp> udev-work[73] inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/sda3,10) failed no such file or directory
<jester-> snapp: ??
<snapp> lvm
<jester-> ??
<snapp> prima del login del server su lvm ricevo quei messaggi
<jester-> snapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<jester-> snapp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<jester-> snapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UdevLvm
<jester-> snapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=lvm&titlesearch=Titles
<mula> jester-, grazie :)
<mula> jester-, ciauu
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi io non riesco a vedere i video ne meno file audio con firefox come mai
<esulu> ?
<tull> qualcuno usa ubuntu con una scheda ati mobility radeon hd 3650 ?
<jester-> esulu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amparia> ciao qualcuno saprebbe mica dirmi perché nel registratore di suoni non mi compare il menu a tendina registra dall'ingresso?
<jester-> snapp: hai letto i link?
<amparia> c'è un esperto di audio su ubuntu per caso?
<jester-> amparia: quale menu
<esulu> jester- scusami l'ho fatto ma niente da fare prova ad andare in questo sito, il mio problema è che non riesco a sentire i vai mp3 http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/corso-di-italiano/corso-di-italiano-1.htm
<jester-> amparia: c'è solo file controlli e aiuto
<amparia> il menu regstra dall'ingresso dove si seleziona la fonte da cui registrare
<amparia> no ho visto le schermate sul web e ci deve essere
<amparia> il menu a tendina prima di registra come
<amparia> non nella barra dei menu
<jester-> amparia: file/apri regolazioni volume, lo cambi li il dev
<amparia> no ho provato a mettere line-in in ingresso ma non registra un bel niente
<K99Brain> esulu, a me funziona
<massimo18> amparia: controllato se in alsamixer tutto è ok?
<K99Brain> esulu, hai installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<esulu> K99Brain infatti il mio problema è che sul mio ubuntu 10.10 con firefox non va
<amparia> c'è un esperto di alsa mixer? ho paura che sia qualcosa di quello
<esulu> ?
<pecorade> :D
<esulu> K99Brain mi dice che gia c'e'
<pecorade> K(99+1)Brain :D
<massimo18> amparia: non serve essere esperti
<massimo18> amparia: apri un terminale e digita alsamixer e vedi che non ci siano colonne con sotto MM
<amparia> beh mi sembra che linux sia molto interessante per molte cose ma per l'udio sto impazzendo
<amparia> no non ci sono
<massimo18> amparia: allora non dipende da alsamixer
<amparia> ah si il front mic, ma io non voglio registrare dal mic
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> dal citofono?
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> amparia: e da dove registri
<amparia> dalla scheda audio usb esterna o mal missaggio audio
<amparia> sono una musicista io
<jester-> amparia: e ti pare che registratore suoni sia adatto?
<filo1234> io suono la tromba
<massimo18> amparia: diciamo che "registratore di suoni" è poco professionale
<jester-> massimo18: direi affatto pro
<amparia> no infatti volevo usare audacity ma ho lo stesso problema li
<amparia> speravo che risolvendolo per il registratore di suoni lo risolvessi anche li
<jester-> amparia: kdeinlive?
<amparia> kdelive l'ho usato per i video
<OverMe> amparia, ma da alsamixer hai premuto f4 per visualizzare i dispositivi di cattura?
<tull> qualcuno usa ubuntu con una scheda ati mobility radeon hd 3650 ?
 * xfire78xx giorno people :)
<amparia> cmq se ho bisogno di registrare una cosa al volo non posso sclerare ho bisogno di un registratore veloce che funzioni
<OverMe> tull, chiedi invece di fare sondaggi
<esulu> jester- ci sei
<esulu> ?
<jester-> esulu: eh
<amparia> ragazzi ardour con jack lo uso e va... ma mi serve di risolvere sto problemino per le cose veloci non so se mi sono spiegata...
<amparia> vabbè grazie lo stesso vi credete tanto in gamba da dire agli altri di non essere professionali ma poi non sapete niente
<massimo18> ?
<tull> OverMe, non è un sondaggio, se uno ce l'ha allora posso fare la domanda a lui, altrimenti è inutile
<OverMe> amparia, ti ho fatto una domanda, rispondere?
<amparia> si over me ma non capisco che devo guardare poi
<massimo18> amparia: devi vedere quale fonte ha i cattura
<massimo18> *il
<amparia> ce n'è una
<amparia> ma quale sia nelal realtà non saprei
<massimo18> amparia: ci sono tutte e selezionando con lo spazi attivi
<massimo18> se vuoi utilizzare line in seleziona e premi spazio
<massimo18> per selezionare usa le frecce
<amparia>  si ma solo una ha una barra con con verde bianco e rosso le altre sono come vuote
<massimo18> amparia: comunque il poco professionale era riferito al programma non a te e credimi io non posso sapere tutto non so tu
<amparia> e poi dovrei ogni volta aprire il terminale per registrare una cosa al volo? io vorrei far funzionare il sound recorder
<amparia> ok scusa massimo
<massimo18> .
<amparia> poi io l'audio "professionale" per ora lo gestisco tutto con altro finchè non vengo a capo di alsa mixer jack ecc... per bene... mi sembra che linux dia grandi possibilità ma è ancora troppo complicato per questo
<amparia> scusate se mi dilungo, ci vorrebbe una chat apposta per la produzione musicale su linux
<Freddy> Ciao a tutti..qualcuno può aiutarmi..??
<Freddy> :D
<glpiana> !aiuto | Freddy
<ubot-it> Freddy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest17889> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<snapp> risolto by
<Freddy> grazie della dritta ubot-it
<Freddy> dunque ho un pc dell inspiron 1525 con windows vista, ho da poco installato ubunto 10.10 scaricandolo dal sito..ma non mi fa connettere ed è in inglese, escludo la possibilità di scaricarlo attaccando il cavetto al pc..non posso per ora....ho sentito parlare di ndiswrapper per fare riconoscere i driver a linux o cmq di scaricare il driver della scheda internet dell adatto a ubuntu??...ne sapete di più?
<jester-> Freddy: mica che il cavo ti strozza
<jester-> filo1234: e poi che scheda wifi hai
<glpiana> Freddy, ma tu come cerchi di collegarti? wifi o ethernet?
<filo1234> mo te lo dico
<jester-> Freddy:  e poi che scheda wifi hai
<Guest17889> il mio problema sta che quando apro qualsiasi cartella dal menu' sistema o apro immagini musica video dal  docky mi apre sempre il programma shotwell ....................grazie
<jester-> filo1234: uddatchnology?
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> Guest17889, fai così: apri un temrinale e scrivi: nautilus
<Freddy> dunque non posso collegarmi col cavetto perchè semplicemente non mi funziona il cavetto..mi collego in genere con il wifi e la scheda è la seguente : DELL wireless wlan minicard 1395
<Guest17889> ok provo
<glpiana> Guest17889, dopodichè clicca col destro su una directory e scegli Apri con altra applicazione
<glpiana> Guest17889, dall'elenco scegli "Apri cartella..."
<jester-> Freddy: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> Guest17889, attento che ci sia la spunta su "ricorda il pappappero..:"
<Freddy> tutto qui jester?
<Freddy> :)
<Guest17889> ok ci provo
<glpiana> Freddy, digita quel comando in un terminale e di a jester- cosa esce
<jester-> Freddy: cosi sappiamo di preciso che scheda è
<Freddy> ok ok provo
<tull> si puo conoscere la temperatura di una scheda ati con i driver radeon? Ho scoperto che con i radeon funziona compiz!
<massimo18> -.-
<Synaptic> buon pomeriggio
<utopia> ciao situascion: instalato ubuntu e ok subito dopo installato nvidia geforce7600 ok accelerazione 3d ok  ....poi primo aggiornamento del sistema e al riavvio schermo nero, che fare?    ora sono sulla live del cd
<utopia> ubuntu 10.4
<Synaptic> utopia,  in che modo hai installato i driver geforce? attraverso l'apposito pannello?
<Synaptic> sistema-amministrazione-driver aggiuntivi
<Synaptic> ?
<glpiana> utopia, puoi provare l'opzione nomodeset in grub. se serve ti spiego come
<utopia> ctrl alt f2  ....poi ho  installato con sh scaricato dal sito nvidia e tutto è andato a buon fine..
<Synaptic> utopia, con quel metodo mi è successo anche a me che ho i driver ati... non ti segnalava ubuntu che erano disponibili driver con restrizione?
<Synaptic> è preferibile usare quelli
<utopia> ditemi voi io sono inesperto
<jester-> utopia: hai usato il .run?
<glpiana> tull, sensors l'hai già messo?
<utopia> si
<jester-> utopia: il nvidia current nel repo non andava bene?
<tull> glpiana, si
<Synaptic> probabilmente non se ne è accorto
<jester-> utopia: hai fatto il file xorg,conf?
<glpiana> nvidia geforce7600  <---- mi sa che non glieli mostrava neanche
<utopia> sudo sh NVIDIA-LINUX-x86.....
<glpiana> tull, e se dai sensors nel terminale vede la scheda video
<glpiana> ?
<Synaptic> ha scaricato i driver.sh   per linux dal sito ufficiale della nvidia
<utopia> jester non lo so...però so che avevo accelerazione 3d
<utopia> syn si
<tull> glpiana, da utente ?
<glpiana> tull, sensors puoi darlo anche da utente
<tull> non la vede
<glpiana> tull, allora nulla
<glpiana> caffè
<Guest17889> glpiana ti ringrazio  ho risolto un problema che mi torturava da un po
<Guest17889> grazie
<utopia> jester non l ho provato pero' provai tempo fa...e non andavano bene quelli standard per l accellerazione
<utopia> glpiana se vuoi dirmi che fare io sono qui
<Guest17889> grazie glpiana
<utopia> raga che faccio?
<utopia> in internet ho trovato questo: Avvia il sistema in Recovery Mode, e poi digitia  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak  e poi  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg che dite ci provo?
<OverMe> utopia, ora è avviato?
<utopia> ora sono con la live
<utopia> se avvio si spegne il monitore
<utopia> e se poi premo alt ctrl e f7 dice una costa tipo checking battery...
<OverMe> utopia, hai detto di aver fatto upgrade dal 10.04?
<jester-> utopia: se hai usato il .run procedi pure a reinstallare tutto
<utopia> ho installato bene ubuntu 10.04 poi ho subito installato il driver della geforce 7600 e ho riavviato e tutto era ok con le accelerazioni 3d inserite.... poi ho aggiornato e aimè al riavvio lo schermo si è spento ..
<nicotano> salve
<OverMe> utopia, proviamo a far qualcosa
<utopia> certo
<OverMe> utopia, dammi un: sudo fdisk -l
<utopia> dimmi che faccio?
<utopia> qui da live?
<OverMe> y
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<utopia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568219/
<OverMe> utopia, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<utopia> fatto
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<utopia> fatto
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<utopia> fatto
<OverMe> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<utopia> ok
<OverMe> niente errori?
<utopia> niente
<OverMe> sudo chroot /mnt
<OverMe> ti dovrebbe comparire il prompt col #
<utopia> ok è cambiato
<OverMe> ok adesso tutti i comandi dalli da li
<utopia> dai
<xdnyboy> salve, ho una partizione contenente dati che voglio ke venga montata all'avvio di ubuntu in automatico, come posso fare?
<utopia> ci provo
<utopia> datemi 3 minuti
<glpiana> !fstab | xdnyboy
<OverMe> utopia, dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubot-it> xdnyboy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<utopia> over posso provare ad installare la geforce da qui?
<OverMe> utopia, wait. fai quello che ti ho chiesto prima
<xdnyboy> glpiana, grazie infinite
<utopia> ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau           1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5           X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (ex
<xdnyboy> ubot-it, grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<OverMe> utopia, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<utopia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568224/
<OverMe> utopia, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<utopia> ok
<OverMe> utopia, prova a riavviare, dovrebbe avviarsi con i driver open adesso
<utopia> grazie over
<OverMe> poi vediamo come fare per i proprietari
<utopia> torno spero direttamente da li
<utopia> rieccomi da live , c'è sempre lo schermo nero.
<OverMe> strano
<OverMe> utopia, intanto rifai i passaggi di prima
<utopia> già
<utopia> si
<utopia> non li ricordo :)
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> seguili da li
<utopia> ok
<OverMe> fino al punto 4 compreso
<utopia> grazie over
<utopia> quando metto questo: mount /dev/sda2 /boot  mi dice mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesyste
<OverMe> no quello non serve
<utopia> a allora ho finito
<OverMe> sei al # ?
<utopia> si
<OverMe> ce l'hai ancora il file .sh dei driver?
<utopia> si ho una mia procedura che ha sempre funzionato la scarico con wget
<OverMe> utopia, in che cartella ce l'hai?
<utopia> la procedura che uso è questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=416765.0
<OverMe> utopia, in che cartella ce l'hai?
<utopia> non lo so... perche la scarico sempre usando quelle righe
<OverMe> utopia, il nome utente del tuo pc com'è?
<nicotano> utopia, se scarichi con wget il file è nella tua home se non gli dai una destinazione diversa
<OverMe> utopia, cd /home/tuo_nome_utente
<utopia> ci sono
<OverMe> utopia, ls *.run
<OverMe> dimmi se compare il file dei driver
<utopia> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run
<utopia> è lui quello che uso
<OverMe> utopia, sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.12.run --uninstall
<utopia> ..........................................
<utopia> azz si è bloccato dai puntini
<utopia> non c'è il prompr
<utopia> t
<OverMe> utopia, spetta
<OverMe> utopia, sviluppi?
<utopia> niente dopo i puntini si è bloccato
<OverMe> HARRR
<OverMe> utopia, ctrl+c
<OverMe> dovrebbe tornare al rpompt
<OverMe> prompt
<utopia> ^CSignal caught, cleaning up
<utopia> eccolo tornato
<OverMe> mi sa che devi farlo in recovery sto coso
<OverMe> ed ora signore e signori...
<utopia> provo?
<OverMe> utopia, si, parti in recoveri, scegli terminale di root e dai il comando che ti ho dato
<utopia> ok grazie vado subito
<xdnyboy_> se, quando inserisco una chiavetta non voglio che mi si presenti l'icona sul desktop ke devo fare?
<nicotano> xdnyboy, devi disattiavre la visualizzazione delle icone dischi montati da gconf-editor
<tull> come faccio a sapere se ho attivo il kms?
<OverMe> tull, grep -i kms /boot/config-`uname -r`
<tull> OverMe, comunque il kms con i radeon è piu lento che con i nouveau delle schede nvidia, nel passaggio alle tty
<tull> con i nouveau è istantaneo, invece non con i radeon
<tull> non è prprio possibile conoscere la temperatura di una mobility radeon hd 3650?
<utopia> siii!!! ho provato nel root ad installare nuovamente il driver ....in pratica ho seguito i primi 4 punti che mi ha dato over per trovandomi in root ho avuto la tentazione di installare la procedura per la mia geforce 7600 e adesso ho ubuntu aggiornato con l accelerazione   ...grazie over
<OverMe> utopia, good
<utopia> si grazie over ;)
<tull> ho scoperto come si ripristina il ctrl + alt + backspace, e si fa tramite gui !
<OverMe> si, da tastiera->disposizioni
<mikunos> salve ragazzi
<mikunos> come faccio a copiare una cartella e tutti i suoi files usando scp ?
<Odo> mikunos, dall'host locale al remoto?
<mikunos> sono ambedue servers remoti
<OverMe> ¬_¬
<Odo> mikunos, prova con scp -r tuonome@remoto1/dir/sorgente \ tuonome@remoto2:dir/di/destinazione
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> un momento
<Odo> mikunos, per i file cosi va' dir da remoto a remoto non so, prova
<fano_> salve a tutti è possibile passare da un ambiente desktop alla versione netbook senza disinstallare tutto?
<MatteoR> fano_: certo
<OverMe> fano_, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-netbook e poi al login, dopo aver scelto l'username, in basso selezioni la sessione netbook
<fano_> lo installo da terminale ?
<OverMe> fano_, da dove ti pare
<fano_> ok ma l'avvio mi va' in auto matico
<OverMe> ti ho detto su come fare per avviarlo la prima volta
<OverMe> (poi dovrebbe rimanere sull'ultima scelta)
<fano_> sai dirmi come posso farmi chiedere all'avvio quale versione usare?
<OverMe> <OverMe> fano_, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-netbook e poi al login, dopo aver scelto l'username, in basso selezioni la sessione netbook
<fano_> ah ok
<fano_> grazie allora ps io sono in kde funziona lo stesso la procedura si?
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> per kubuntu dovrebbe esserci kubuntu-netbook ma non so se il resto è lo stesso
<fano_> ok vedo
<e-DIO-t> ma giacchè è supporto: idee del perchè xchat non "ricordi" le modifiche ai canali preferiti?
<K99Brain> e-DIO-t, vanno scritti per bene
<K99Brain> e-DIO-t, tipo: #canale1,#canale2,#canale3
<K99Brain> e-DIO-t, con una virgola,
<K99Brain> magari è quello?
<e-DIO-t> eh so scritti con la virgola: ##canale,#canale, etcetc
<e-DIO-t> boh. mo riprovo: magari se vado di exit anzichè clickare sulla "X" del pulsante va
<e-DIO-t> dannazione :°
<K99Brain> e-DIO-t, sono scritti al posto giusto? non è che hai sbagliato rete?
<e-DIO-t> eh, ubuntu.server -> freenode non ha preferiti
<K99Brain> e-DIO-t, ah, ma dici che non rimangono proprio quando chiudi e riapri?
<e-DIO-t> esatto :P
<e-DIO-t> spe' chiudo e vediamo
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<e-DIO-t> pare che stavolta se l'è ricordato. Controllero' a casa mi sa.
<tull> come fare ad installare lm-sensors 3.2 su bubuntu 10.04?
<e-DIO-t> sudo aptitude install lm-sensors ?
<tull> si ma nei repo c'è la versione 3.1.2
<e-DIO-t> eh infatti ci stavo giusto pensando
<e-DIO-t> mmh allora credo ti tocchi "scarica il sorgente, configure, make, makeinstall".
<tull> mmm
<tull> neanche un deb?
<tull> voglio vedere se con la versione 3.2 la mia scheda video viene rilevata
<e-DIO-t> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Download << qua non si vedono deb di sorta.
<MatteoR> tull e-DIO-t: Qui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3
<e-DIO-t> ps: quali erano quei due programmi che dicevate oggi pomeriggio -> uno per scaricare da youtube l'altro per convertire da flv a mp3 ?
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: C'è winff per convertire, front-end di ffmpeg
<e-DIO-t> tull: come dice MatteoR  :P
<e-DIO-t> e per tirare giu'?
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: Non so... o wget (abbastanza scomodo) o un estensione di firefox
<tull> MatteoR, grazie
<e-DIO-t> [oddio wget come glielo spiego "prendimi l'flv" ?]
<utopia> arriciao, ho dei problemi con il software center che non riesce sempre a caricare programmi inoltre firefox continua ad andare in crash
<mikunos> niente da fare non riesco a copiare la directory
<mikunos> sigh!
<e-DIO-t> ah pare che han fatto tale youtube-dl che porta giu' il video di cui gli pasti l'url
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: anche... le soluzioni sono molte
<e-DIO-t> mikunos: che directory?
<e-DIO-t> utopia: spiacente, col software center proprio non ti posso aiutare.
<mikunos> e-DIO-t ciao
<mikunos> e-DIO-t non riesco a copiare una directory da un server all'altro
<mikunos> usando scp
<Astaruf92> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao Astaruf92
<Astaruf92> ho appena scaricato un album in .rar
<Astaruf92> lo apro e mi dice
<Astaruf92> tipo di archivio non supportato
<Astaruf92> come lo trasformo in ipsw
<Astaruf92> o zip
<Astaruf92> oppure come leggo i rar
<MatteoR> Astaruf92: Devi installare il supporto per il rar, digita sul terminale "sudo apt-get install unrar" per installarlo
<e-DIO-t> mikunos: che problemi ti da ? [scp -r /cartella/dipartenza username@serverremoto:/cartella/destinazione] ?
<Astaruf92> grazie
<MatteoR> Astaruf92: Risolto? Funzia?
<Astaruf92> sisi
<mikunos> e-DIO-t: risolto
<mikunos> era uno slash in più!
<e-DIO-t> mikunos: :P
<e-DIO-t> mmh youtube-dl è buggato
<e-DIO-t> dannazion
<MatteoR> Astaruf92: Ok
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: Ti conviene l'estensione per firefox
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: mi pare che si chiami flash downloader
<e-DIO-t> MatteoR: danke, mo faccio 'na ricerchiña, che volevo salvarmi al volo un pezzo sul lettore
<mikunos> in questo chat ci sono sistemisti linux?
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: Okappa
<e-DIO-t> mikunos: ci si prova ;)
<e-DIO-t> per intanto "mi pagano, per questo", che è gia' qualcosa
<MatteoR> mikunos: Posso dare una mano (fino ad un certo punto)
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> domandona:
<MatteoR> e-DIO-t: Io lo faccio per hobby
<tull> lm-sensors non mi vede il sensore della mobility radeon hd 3650
<tull> è perchè non c'è il sensore?
<MatteoR> tull: può essere oppure non è accessibile
<tull> ma devo aggiornare solo lm-sensors o anche libsensors4?
<MatteoR> tull: cmq lm-sensors 3.2 è ancora instabile
<e-DIO-t> [mmh pare che sto' ant downloader va comodo ]
<Astaruf92> ciao a tutti grazie
<tull> MatteoR, l'ho installato e funziona
<tull> ma non trova lo stesso la Ati
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio comunque: tutto cio' che non è strettamente supporto va sul #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> quindi vado sul chat :P
<mikunos> ho 3 servers e sono connessi usando uno switch. Nello switch ci sono connessi i 3 servers + il cavo di rete pubblico che propaga la connessione web. Lo switch è unmanaged mode. Vorrei che la connessione fra i servers fosse il più veloce possibile e vorrei evitare le latenze legate alla risoluzione dell'IP pubblico impostato nelle tre schede eth0 dei tre servers. I servers devono essere raggiungibili dall'esterno co
<MatteoR> tull: sì, ma può anche essere che non ha il modulo per la tua scheda video, perchè o lo devono ancora implementare o non è supportato
<tull> infatti volevo aggiornare per questo
<tull> per ora ho aggiornato solo lm-sensors, ma lm-sesnors si poggia su libsensors4?
<mikunos> MatteoR, e-DIO-t avete letto il mio  messaggio?
<e-DIO-t> mikunos: solo ora :P
<MatteoR> tull: cmq installa tutti I paccheti nella pagina, lm-sensors è solo un programma e noncontiene moduli
<tull> in gestore pacchetti c'è anche libsensors4
<e-DIO-t> " I servers devono essere raggiungibili dall'esterno c" ci manca un pezzo.
<tull> Questo pacchetto contiene una libreria condivisa per interrogare lm-
<tull> sensors.
<mikunos> e-DIO-t quale?
<e-DIO-t> eh che ne so, ci manca quello dopo " I servers devono essere raggiungibili dall'esterno c"
<MatteoR> tull: Installa dalla pagina web, in gestore pacchetti sono vecchi
<tull> ma quali rimuovo da gestore pacchetti
<tull> ?
<MatteoR> tull:  quella che ti ho indicato prima
<tull> solo lm-sensors?
<mikunos>  I servers devono essere raggiungibili dall'esterno con il loro indirizzo IP Pubblico. La mia configurazione ad occhio non va bene ma non so come migliorarla, qualche idea?
<MatteoR> tull: non rimuovere
<mikunos> la chat ha troncato la frase
<tull> si ma non installo il nuovo lm.sensors se ho gia installato quello vechio, temo conflitti
<MatteoR> tull: si occuperà il gestore pacchetti di questo
<tull> si ma dalla pagina internet l'unico modo è con il make install
<tull> non vedo deb
<e-DIO-t> mmh dipende da come sono configurati ora: "Router [nat] -> Switch -> server con ip privato" o come?
<MatteoR> tull: Questa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3
<OverMe> mikunos, ma ogni server ha il suo ip pubblico? mica ho capito
<mikunos> I servers sono con ip pubblico nella loro eth0
<Fiatloveitalia> MatteoR ciao
<mikunos> si sono con IP Pubblico
<MatteoR> ciao Fiatloveitalia
<tull> ok
<e-DIO-t> mmh e che latenza vuoi elimina'? il dns?
<mikunos> beh si
<OverMe> muah, io non ho capito
<e-DIO-t> eh...il dns non lo puoi eliminare :P
<Fiatloveitalia> 1domanda se m risp <MatteoR>
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: dimmi tutto
<mikunos> sto facendo una prova di copia di file di backup da giga e giga ed è un pò lento secondo il mio avviso
<e-DIO-t> al piu' potresti mettere 'na mappa arp statica sul router, tanto per evitargli ogni tanto di "chiedere" chi ha l'ip taldeitali.
<mikunos> 36.2MB/s
<OverMe> ti pare lento?
<mikunos> in una gigabit si
<e-DIO-t> eh ma tieni conto
<e-DIO-t> che gli hard disk mica son' "gigabit hard disk" :P
<Fiatloveitalia> xke le animazoni m rallentano ubuntu da morire? È 1 problema diRAM o skeda video?
<tull> MatteoR,  installo solo il deb di lm-sensors o anche di libsensors?
<OverMe> lol e-DIO-t
<MatteoR> tull: tutto
<e-DIO-t> puoi provare a controllare con vmstat se c'è qualche "imputtanimento" vario
<mikunos> sto usando scp + ssh per trasferire file molto grandi e mi sembra un pò pochino
<e-DIO-t> scp tieni conto che cifra pure comunque
<mikunos> come posso testare allora la velocità?
<e-DIO-t> personalmente mi fido di ping
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: Gli effetti grafici gravano sulla GPU (scheda video), può essere che hai una GPU lenta, oppure non hai I driver appropriati
<e-DIO-t> ma effettivamente non ho mai fatto test puri di "velocita'" in lan, solo test per vedere se qualche pacchetto andava a farsi friggere.
<mikunos>  e-DIO-t ho capito
<mikunos> provo a vedere un ping
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, visto che mi pagano e sono le 18:00 ;) me ne vado! Se ci sei piu' tardi capace che mi ritrovi qui -> che stasera ho il primo appuntamento con gtkmm
<e-DIO-t> detto questo, vado a farmi abbracciare dal comune di roma [leggasi metropolitana di m.r.d.a.]
<mikunos>  e-DIO-t il ping è di 0.119
<mikunos> salutami roma
<e-DIO-t> ci puo' stare secondo me
<Fiatloveitalia> <MatteoR> si possono scaricare? Io ho una nvidia radehon 800
<e-DIO-t> [ma mi sa che se lo fai a copia finita va meglio :P ]
<e-DIO-t> vado vado, prima che s'accorgano che possono ancora chiedermi di lavora'
<mikunos>  e-DIO-t ciao e grazie
<mikunos> a dopo in caso
<mikunos> buona serata
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: Prova ad andare su Sistema>Amministrazione>Driver Hardware, se ci sono, sono lì
<tull> nulla peccato non è supporttata la mia scheda, grazie comunque MatteoR
<OverMe> mikunos, comunque 36MB/s son circa 300Mbit. se conti che i dati son cifrati e che ci sono gli header di tutti i protocolli del mondo, direi che non è male
<Fiatloveitalia> E se m dice driver aggiornati?cambio scheda video? :)
<mikunos> OverMe pensavo ad una VLAN
<OverMe> cosa sarebbe una "nvidia radehon 800" ?
<Fiatloveitalia> <MatteoR> la RAM nn c'entra?
<OverMe> mikunos, e che cambia
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: Io ho 512 MB di RAM e funziona tutto perfettamente
<OverMe> mikunos, poi scusa, hai 3 server in lan e vuoi farci una vlan?
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: Cmq I driver sono software che controllano la scheda video, non è necessario cambiarla se ci sono driver aggiornati
<mikunos> OverMe si credo che creare una vlan nello switch mi permetterebbe di assegnare degli ip statici privati con conseguente miglioria nella velocità di connessione delle macchine, sbaglio?
<Fiatloveitalia> <OverMe> è la mia skeda video m sembra ke si kiami così ;)
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: lavorano a livello di kernel linux, non a livello firmware (non so se hai capito cosa ho scritto)
<OverMe> Fiatloveitalia, non credo, dato che nvidia è nvidia e radeon è ati.
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: cmq per vedere il nome della scheda video "lspsci grep VGA"
<OverMe> mikunos, dal ping che hai fatto direi che più veloce di così che solo localhost
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: ho sbagliato: "lspci | grep VGA"
<glpiana> ola
<Fiatloveitalia> <MatteoR> + o - xke sn cn il cel quindi nn è proprio il Max x chattare :)
<nicotano> buonasera
<tull> MatteoR, non perchè mi han detto che senza i driver di Windows la mia scheda video soffre di problemi di raffreddamento, allora volevo verificare
<Fiatloveitalia> <OverMe> hai ragione è ATI
<mikunos> OverMe ok grazie
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: ah capisco... cmq ci sono sempre I log, per recuperare I comandi che ti ho scritto
<tull> MatteoR,  mi han detto che senza i driver di Windows la mia scheda video soffre di problemi di raffreddamento, allora volevo verificare
<OverMe> tull, fatti anche dire come hanno fatto a verificare dato che sensors non funziona
<Fiatloveitalia> <MatteoR> grazie ma torno da pc stasera grazie cmq ;)
<tull> OverMe, ho mandato il portatile senza hard disk da riparare (scheda video rotta) e mi han messo questa, e mi han detto questa cosa sui driver che gestiscono la ventola
<OverMe> tull, ma hai installato i driver proprietari o queli open?
<tull> quelli open
<OverMe> gli altri non vanno?
<MatteoR> tull: Mah... se hai un laptop, di solito la ventolina è sufficiente, se hai un desktop e non hai overclockato, và bene così.
<tull> non ho provato i catalyst
<Fiatloveitalia> <MatteoR> ho fato la foto della conversazione a Dp
<tull> si ma non voglio portarmi dietro la ventolina :9
<MatteoR> Fiatloveitalia: Ok, spero di essere stato di aiuto. Ciao
<tull> volevo capire se il problema è reale
<MatteoR> tull: ma per curiosià che scheda hai?
<tull> mobility radeon hd 3650
<MatteoR> tull:  adesso vado a dare un occhiata (cmq la ventolina del pc, quella integrata)
<tull> si ok mi hannno dettoche se non ci sono i driver di windows la ventola della scheda video non funziona bene, e quindi la scheda può surriscaldarsi
<OverMe> tull, e provando a mettere i proprietari e dare un aticonfig --odgt ?
<tull> cosa è quel comando?
<tull> posso provare
<MatteoR> MatteoR: ma adesso ho visto che è una hd, I catalyst sono di obbligo
<OverMe> tull, dovrebbe mostrare la temperature (se la scheda ha i sensori)
<MatteoR> tull: ma adesso ho visto che è una hd, I catalyst sono di obbligo
<tull> perchè?
<tull> mmi ci trovavo bene con i radeon :9
<MatteoR> tull: I proprietari vanno meglio
<tull> ok, però non vanno con il kms, va be li provo
<MatteoR> tull: sono rilasciati da AMD, la casa costruttrice della tua scheda
<MatteoR> tull: il kms si può disattivare
<tull> mi piaceva la risolzuione giusta all'avvio, ora li provo, sto cercando la guida
<OverMe> tull, sistema->amministrazione->driver
<tull> non ci sono
<tull> è strano
<MatteoR> tull: segui quello che ti ha detto OverMe
<tull> si ma non ci sono nel gestore driver hardware
<tull> ci sono solo dei driver per un modem
<glpiana> tull, dai uname -a nel terminale che controlliamo che kernel stai usando
<tull> ho ubuntu lucid
<tull> ho il kernel  2.6.32-28-generic
<glpiana> tull, se non ti appaiono nel gestore io lascerei perdere i proprietari
<OverMe> 32? hai 10.04?
<tull> quindi ciao ciao alla temperatura
<MatteoR> tull: quoto
<tull> si ho 10.04
<tull> 32 bit
<MatteoR> tull: hai un laptop?
<tull> si
<MatteoR> tull: asp
<tull> ho un portatile della Santech, è un Compal IFL90
<tull> però la scheda video è la ati che ho detto prima
<MatteoR> tull: allora I fglrx (driver proprietari) funzionano, ma non so se gestiscono la temperatura
<tull> ioè la questione è questa, se posso mi risparmierei un'installazione di xp
<MatteoR> tull: Cmq le ATI e le Nvidia sono progettate per arrivare ad una temperatura di 105°C, la ventolina del laptop è sufficiente e la fa lavorare ad una temperatura di circa 80°C, con punte di 90 °C circa
<tull> va be se mi si blocca il notebook so perchè
<MatteoR> tull: scalda di brutto, ma non troppo
<tull> mi sarebbe piaciuto monitorarla
<MatteoR> tull: da rovinarsi
<tull> si ma il problema è se la vantola non va perchè il driver funziona male, e la temperatura sale ma io non me ne accorgo
<MatteoR> tull: ho sentito che I kernel nuovi hanno il modulo che ti serve, ma li devi compilare
<tull> mi han detto che è perchè il bios non riconosce la scheda
<go^> per quale scheda?
<go^> uhm
<MatteoR> tull:  la ventola è gestita dal BIOS, non dipende da linux
<tull> la ventola non è riconosciuta dal bios
<tull> cosi mi han detto
<MatteoR> tull: la senti girare ogni tanto?
<tull> ma sembra di no
<MatteoR> tull: la ventola è di tutto il pc, non solo della scheda video
<tull> boh
<MatteoR> tull: dovrebbe funzionare indipendentemente dal Sistema Operativo
<tull> si ma se non è riconosciuta dal bios come fa a funzionare?
<tull> provo ad andare nel bios per vedere se è iconosciuta?
<MatteoR> tull: dal BIOS non la vedi, il BIOS non può farti vedere ogni singolo condensatore della scheda madre, ma solo le unità importanti. Il BIOS DEVE gestire anche la ventola, anche se tu non la vedi
<tull> io non lo so ma mi han detto di no
<tull> il mio bios non è stato pensato per questa scheda
<tull> MatteoR, mi han detto che l'incompatibilità è relativa al solo raffreddamento perché la ventola non riceve i segnali giusti al variare della temperatura portando ad un surriscaldamento con successivo blocco
<MatteoR> tull: al massimo Linux con ACPI può gestirla, ma in caso di surriscaldmanto è il BIOS a fare tutto
<tull> cosa mi consigli?
<MatteoR> tull: provare a aggiornare il kernel?
<tull> perchè nuovi kernel riconoscono il sensore?
<MatteoR> tull: I kernel hanno moduli aggiornati
<tull> a patto che ci sia
<tull> si puo provare
<tull> io ho gia aggiornato tutto, quindi non resta che prendere il kernel di maverick per esempio
<tull> l'ultimo stabile è il 2.6.37
<tull> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<tull> ma c'è un backport da natty a lucid del 2.6.38.4
<tull> mi fido?
<MatteoR> tull: natty è instabile e il suo kernel, essendo modificato, potrebbe avere dei difetti
<MatteoR> tull: se vuoi provare, prova
<tull> io proverei prima uno dei 2.6.367
<tull> io proverei prima uno dei 2.6.37
<MatteoR> MatteoR: Poi mi dici come và
<tull> mmm
<tull> MatteoR,  sto mettendo il 2.6.37.12
<MatteoR> ok, prova da terminale "sensors"
<tull> senza riavviare prima?
<MatteoR> tull:  prova ora con il kernel caricato adesso
<tull> ho rimesso lm-sensors del gestore pacchetti
<MatteoR> digita nel terminale, senza mettere lmsensors
<go^> direi che devi riavviare col kernel nuovo
<lince> buonasera a tutti. ubuntuwintv non mi funziona, per diversi canali, altri si vede. idem lo script di zerocoll, la mattina invece funzia. ci sono delle indicazioni? grazie
<MatteoR> lince: ti da qualche errore? non ho capito
<MatteoR> tull: ma sì dai, a questo punto, vai con il nuovo kernel
<lince> ciao MatteoR no nessun errore. semplicemente il vlc resta così come si apre
<tull> MatteoR, devo rigenerare grub?
<MatteoR> tull: quello lo fa automaticamente Ubuntu
<tull> MatteoR, lascio installato il kernel vecchio?
<go^> tull, lascia installato il vecchio, riavvia e guarda intanto se funziona il kernel
<tull> ok
<MatteoR> tull: sì, che se ti da problemi, hai la possibilità di caricarlo
<tull> ok a dopo
<MatteoR> lince: la mattina funzia? Strano...
<lince> MatteoR, ma anche adesso, se vado a prendermi qualche stazione xyz
<lince> MatteoR, non vanno le stazioni italy
<lince> MatteoR, hai da indicarmi uno streamer che vada?
<MatteoR> lince: Ultimamente hanno fatto dei sequestri a alcuni server che mettevano al tv su internet.. forse  per questo
<lince> MatteoR, io pago il canone, non ho problemi. ho problemi sull'antenna, maledizione, potrei invece lamentarmi
<tull> MatteoR, fatto
<MatteoR> lince: mi dispiace, ma in questo momento non so che dire
<lince> MatteoR, grazie amico, sei stato gentile comunque
<tull> ho digitato sensors nel terminale ma non trova il snsore della Ati
<Synaptic> il mio server ubuntu mi da un'errore se provo ad accedere via ssh
<Synaptic> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Synaptic> io ora sono dentro come root tramite un pannello di recupero
<MatteoR> lince: se vuoi provo ad indagare (anch'io ho VLC)
<Synaptic> come posso risolvere?
<lince> MatteoR, ma no grazie, è complicato poichè ciò che trovi non devi provarlo e non è detto che funzioni
<MatteoR> tull: Se digiti "sensors" sul terminale che ti dà?
<MatteoR> lince: Sono qui per aiutare, se non faccio questo, che potre fare?
<lince> MatteoR, ma no grazie, è complicato poichè ciò che trovi devi provarlo e non è detto che funzioni
<MatteoR> lince: Ok. Mi dispiace non poterti aiutare :(
<tull> MatteoR, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568345/
<lince> MatteoR,  :) grazie per la disponibilità. mi affaccio quii quando ho già navigato e non trovo... ho già installato tv player, ubuntuwintv, e questo script trovato nel forum, ma non vanno
<Synaptic> jester-, ci sei?
<Synaptic> che comando mi hai dato oggi da fare per via della /var
<jester-> Synaptic: cu fu
<Synaptic> che mi ha sputtanato ssh
<Synaptic> cosi vedo di riparare
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Synaptic> ero dall'altro pc non mi ricordo che comando mi hai dato
<MatteoR> tull: 52°C non sono male
<tull> lice devi far funzionare la scheda dbvt?
<jester-> Synaptic: riassegni root:root alla cartella
<tull> MatteoR, si ma quello è il processore, no?
<lince> ciao tull non ho una scheda
<Synaptic> jester-, si ma mi avevi dato un comando... mi ricordo solo -R ircitalia:ircitalia
<Synaptic> come era?
<Synaptic> che sono loggato via root dal pannello
<Synaptic> cosi risolvo
<jester-> Synaptic: chown
<MatteoR> tull: Sì, ma calcola che se la scheda video raggiunge I 90°C in uno spazio ristretto, la temperatura grava anche sul sensore
<Synaptic> jester-, mi daresti il comando completo please?
<MatteoR> tull: così non sembra
<jester-> Synaptic: chown root:roor /var/quel/cheè
<tull> qprovo a vedere di usare qualcosa che stressa la gpu per vedere se la ventola parte?
<jester-> root:root
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> era /var/www
<MatteoR> tull: probabilmente la scheda video non ha sensori
<tull> MatteoR, provo a vedere di usare qualcosa che stressa la gpu per vedere se la ventola parte?
<jester-> Synaptic: non capisco c osa centri ssh
<MatteoR> tull: prova
<Synaptic> jester-,  ah boh so solo che una volta sloggato poi via ssh non loggo +
<Synaptic> synaptic@synaptic:~$ ssh root@94.141.20.127
<Synaptic> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Synaptic> synaptic@synaptic:~$
<glpiana> Synaptic, prova a rinominare .ssh/known_hosts
<MatteoR> tull: Se tocchi sotto il pc, scotta?
<Synaptic> ho risolto
<Synaptic> chown -R root:root /var
<tull> MatteoR, no scotta ma è bello caldo
<glpiana> Synaptic, tutta /var ?
<tull> no
<tull> MatteoR, non scotta ma è bello caldo
<Synaptic> glpiana, eh già
<Synaptic>  /var/www non bastava
<MatteoR> tull: deve avere dei massimali per far partire la ventola, direi che 52°per un laptp è davvero poco
<tull> tu dici che se la gpu scotta anche il sensore della cpu lo sente?
<MatteoR> tull: di solito il mio portatile la accende a 75°C
<tull> michia
<MatteoR> tull: Dovresti dare operazioni con I database per un oretta per far salire di temperatura il tuo pc di una decina di gradi
<MatteoR> tull: senza sosta, ovviamente
<tull> certo
<MatteoR> tull: complimenti, ti invidio. Hai un pc con un bel sistema di raffredamento
<tull> comunque a meno di blocchi mi sa che mi tengo ubuntu
<tull> MatteoR, beh è un bel pc
<MatteoR> tull:  ti si è mai bloccato fino adesso?
<tull> notebook
<tull> si è fusa la scheda video
<tull> una nvidia 8600m gt, penso sia un problema noto
<MatteoR> tull: che sistema operativo avevi?
<MatteoR> tull: sempre ubuntu?
<tull> ne ho uati piu i uno in questi 3 anni e mezzo
<tull> quando si è bloccata avevvo ubuntu
<MatteoR> tull: certe nvidia hanno problemi di raffredamento
<tull> prima per un problema alla scheda madre, che mi hanno prontamente cambiato, poi per la scheda video
<tull> la scheda madre non l'ho pagata perchè ero al termine del 3 anno di garanzia
<tull> la video purtroppo l'ho dovuta pagare
<MatteoR> tull: Di solito le ati vanno bene, AMD ha molta esperienza nel costruire hardware
<tull> strano avrei detto il contrario, pensavo che quella piu attenta ai consumi ed alle temperature fosse Intel
<tull> in genere i processori Amd scaldano di piu, almeno quelli desktop
<glpiana> MatteoR, tull , ora siete off topic. vi invito a continuare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> si è partita la ventola
<tull> è un buon segno
<MatteoR> tull: ok, ce l'hai fatta. Funziona tutto
<MatteoR> tull:  ora se ridigiti "sensors" che ti dice?
<tull> non digito perchè ho l'applet in tempo reale :)  mi dice sui 74, ma sto facendo un altro tipo di test
<MatteoR> tull: Ok, la temperatura è buona
<tull> sto usando phoronix test suite
<tull> ma sta fcendo un test sulla batteria
<tull> mi tengo questo kernel?
<MatteoR> tull: se non noti nulla di strano, tientelo
<tull> il 2.6.37.12
<tull> ok
<MatteoR> tull: kernel più aggiornati sono più sono sicuri ed efficienti
<tull> a meno di bug si
<tull> non è detto che un kernel successivo sia migliore
<MatteoR> tull: Giusto, ma se questo và, non vedo perchè rimuoverlo
<MatteoR> tull: Cmq direi che hai risolto ora
<tull> giusto, grazie dell'aiuto
<tull> ora un core è a 85
<MatteoR> tull: normale.. il mio pc con intel centrino duo ha raggiunto anche I 90
<tull> ok si MatteoR il problema era se non partiva prprio la ventola
<go^> il mio i3 sta tra i 50 e i 65...normale?
<tull> tu hai ubuntu lucid?
<tull> io ho un intl core 2 duo
<tull> io ho un intel core 2 duo
<MatteoR> go^: Dipende, I desktop hanno molto spazio per respirare
<tull> t7100 con 1.80 Ghz
<go^> anono, sempre portatile
<go^> tull, quanti gradi ti fa la cpu?
<tull> quando?
<tull> sto usando un test della suite di phoronix ora
<go^> si...
<go^> a quanto sta?
<glpiana> tull, MatteoR, vi invito nuovamente a passare su #ubuntu-it-chat. siete off topic
<go^> che ne so..con un browser e xchat aperti..
<tull> tra i 75 e i 85
<tull> spe
<MatteoR> glpiana: Io e tull abbiamo finito, ora tull parla con go^
<glpiana> -.-
<tull> go^, quasi in dile ora sta sui 57
<glpiana> !chat| tull e tre
<ubot-it> tull e tre: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tull> sorry
<sauro> ciao stefano
<stefano_> ciao
<sauro> ho installato xchat in uff
<sauro> su ubuntu
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> avrei una domanda: come posso impostare metacity come wm principale??
<glpiana> tasx, non lo è già? cosa ti si avvia?
<tasx> niente :(
<tasx> infatti docky si lamente ;)
<tasx> *lamenta
<glpiana> tasx, cioè? cosa avviene quando accendi il pc?
<glpiana> tasx, docky si lamenta... e che dice?
<tasx> glpiana, che ha bisogno del compositing
<glpiana> tasx, ah ok, quindi hai metacity ma non è attivato il compositing. hai due strade, se la scheda video ha il 3d
<tasx> glpiana, se vado su aspetto e poi effetti visivi e metto minimi, al prossimo riavvio se lo dimentica e mette nessuno
<tasx> glpiana, si si, usavo compiz con il cubo e tutto perfettamente
<glpiana> tasx, ok, quindi vorresti compiz di default, non metacity
<tasx> glpiana, solo che mi sono rotto e volevo alleggerire
<glpiana> tasx, ok, volgiamo il composite di metacity
<glpiana> *vogliamo
<glpiana> tasx, vero?
<tasx> glpiana, si
<glpiana> ok :)
<glpiana> apri un terminale e scrivi gconf-editor
<glpiana> tasx, aperto?
<tasx> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> tasx, vai su /apps/metacity/general
<tasx> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> tasx, cerca la voce compositing_manager e metti la spunta
<tasx> glpiana, c'è gia :(
<tasx> *già
<glpiana> tasx, allora il problema sta altrove. in un terminale scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> !paste | tasx
<ubot-it> tasx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tasx> glpiana, ecco qui -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568376/
<tasx> glpiana, ma il mio problema non è il compositing e le prestazioni, il mio problema è che nessuno wm si avvia all'avvio di ubuntu...
<glpiana> tasx, prova a togliere la spunta allora, magari va in conflitto con l'opzione di compiz.
<tasx> glpiana, infatti le finestre sono senza bordi ;)
<glpiana> tasx, se quando si avvia hai le cornici delle finestre il wm sta andando. al massimo non ha il compositing
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> tasx, fai prima a resettare gnome
<tasx> glpiana, le fineste sono senza niente
<tasx> glpiana, cosa perdo resettando gnome?
<glpiana> tasx, le tue impostazioni
<tasx> glpiana, anche il tema?
<glpiana> sfondo stile caratteri e magari impostazioni di qualche programma
<tasx> glpaina, rm ~/.gnome basta questo?
<glpiana> no, rinomina le dir nascoste .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local
<stefano_> tasx io ho installato l icona compiz-fusion...e da lì posso scegliere se usare compiz o metacity
<glpiana> tasx, non cancellarle, rinominale, mica che ti serva il contenuto
<tasx> stefano, si ce l'ho anch'io, pero non si auto avvia
<tasx> glpiana, e se mettessi nell'applicazioni di avvio "metacity --replace" ??
<glpiana> tasx, puoi provare. io vado. senti anche il consiglio di stefano_
<glpiana> ciao
<tasx> ok grazie ciao glpiana!!
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<francesco_> salve ragazzi, ho un bel piccolo GRANDE problema. mi si è guastata la macchina da taglio CNC e l'ho fatta riparare, ma è completamente diversa, ed il mio CAD/CAM non funziona più. stavo cercando una soluzione linux, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> francesco_: intendi le maccinette per incidere?
<francesco_> jester-, piu che macchinette, una macchina con fresa, con piano da lavoro 1,5 m x 2,5 metri, mandrino etc.. non so se hai presente
<K99Brain> francesco_, ma che vuol dire che è completamente diversa? hanno aggiornato il software?
<K99Brain> francesco_, i tal caso, devi chiedere i manuali
<jester-> francesco_: piu o meno, ma che te l'ha riparata non si è preoccupato del software?
<K99Brain> francesco_, di solit quei software sono proprietari e poco diffusi
<francesco_> K99Brain, jester- hanno cambiato tutto l'hardware, motori, cavi etc e mi hanno dato un software fatto in casa impossibile da usare
<K99Brain> francesco_, ecco, appunto, fatti dare i manuali
<jester-> francesco_: fattelo mettere in sesto da chi dovrebbe
<francesco_> io avevo il type edit, solo che adesso non è piu interfacciabile
<K99Brain> francesco_, qui non si può fare nulla. esistono mille mila combinazioni possibili di cavi, motori passopasso ecc ecc
<K99Brain> francesco_, non c'è un software standard
<francesco_> gia li ho contattati, io avevo la comodità che creavo i miei dxf, li importavo, settavo altezze da taglio, frese etc, e gooo! adesso devo fare un macello col codice M/G o qualcosa di simile
<francesco_> del soft EMC2 ne sapete parlare?
<francesco_> http://www.linuxcnc.org/content/view/21/4/
<K99Brain> francesco_, io non ho minimamente idea di che macchinario stiamo parlando. Gli unici competenti in questo caso sono quelli che lo costruiscono e che forniscono il software
<K99Brain> francesco_, se c'è una versione linux, tanto meglio
<K99Brain> francesco_, ma cos', non posso consigliarti nulla
<francesco_> ok ragazzi, io provo con il soft del link, al massimo o non funziona nulla o la rompo!!! aahah
<ceon1> buonasera
<eevan> ciao
<MatteoR> ciao eeva
<MatteoR> ciao eevan
<tull> luca e paolo sono fortissimi
<eevan> !chat | tull
<ubot-it> tull: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> tull: Per favore passa a #ubuntu-it-chat, qui sei off topic
<newlife> jester-: :D sera ..........
<Alex99> ciao come facci a montare il floppy disk?
<MatteoR> Alex99: "sudo mount /dev/fd0" sul terminale
<Alex99> MatteoR: mi da errore:mount: impossibile trovare /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<MatteoR> Alex99: Se premi su Risorse>Unità floppy monta?
<Alex99> no non c'è
<MatteoR> Alex99: Ma ce l'hai l'unità floppy sul tuo pc?
<MatteoR> Posta "cat /etc/fstab"
<MatteoR> !paste| Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex99> si c'è
<enzotib> Alex99, cosa c'è sul floppy?
<enzotib> cioè, com'è formattato?
<Fire^fox> erroneamente ho usato il comando mv -t e non riesco a ritrovare la dir che ho spostato .. qualche idea ?
<snapp> non e' possibile dopo aggiornamento ricevo error: no such disk error: out of disk grub rescue>
<newlife> |gonzo|: arrivo eh? e' che ci mette due giorni a caricare la live :D
<Alex99> MatteoR: ecco qua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568464/
<newlife> |gonzo|: non trovo manco la barra  | perchè ha caricato la tastiera americana :|
<Alex99> enzotib: ho il mio solito vecchio pc e win2k è andato in crash. quindi dentro il floppy c'è il disco di ripristino win2k
<enzotib> Fire^fox, history
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ciao una domanda.. ma da terminale il comando mv non e' recursivo ?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, si gia' fatto mi ero collassato
<enzotib> Fire^fox, certo, muove le directory con tutto il contenuto
<Fire^fox> magari !
<enzotib> Fire^fox, magari cosa?
<enzotib> Alex99, mdir a:
<Fire^fox> enzotib, se la dir da muovere ha una subdir non la copia
<enzotib> Fire^fox, ti sbagli
<Alex99> Can't open /dev/fd0: No such file or directory Cannot initialize 'A:'
<Fire^fox> enzotib, lo vorrei sperare
<Alex99> mi sa che il floppy è andato. che ne dici? però con win2k non faceva 'sti scherzi
<reyarth> salve ragazzi, qualcuno di voi usa kubuntu?
<enzotib> Alex99, prova con sudo mdir a:
<enzotib> Alex99, e poi controlliamo una cosa con lsmod | grep floppy
<snapp> non e' possibile dopo aggiornamento ricevo error: no such disk error: out of disk grub rescue>
<Fire^fox> enzotib, non si sposta se ha una subdir
<enzotib> snapp, sempre su lvm?
<enzotib> Fire^fox, l'ho appena provato, sposta, sposta
<snapp> no proprio non parte il bootloader
<Fire^fox> enzotib, allora sono un cretino...spetta riprovo
<snapp> apposto ho risolto
<newlife> |gonzo|: ci sei?
<newlife> jester-: tu?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, non sono cretino.. non sposta...
<Alex99> sudo mdir a: idem come sopra, lsmod non fa nulla
<snapp> sono entrato in live e ho aggiornato il bootloader
<enzotib> Alex99, sudo modprobe floppy
<Fire^fox> enzotib, metti mv /media/disk/a /media/disk1/b dove in a c'e una sudir c e dentro un file....
<enzotib> Fire^fox, mi sembra strano
<newlife> comunque.......... ralink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Fire^fox> enzotib, hio pèrovato anche io adeso se nella subdir c'e un file un va'
<snapp> e' uscita la ubuntu 10.04.2 server
<enzotib> Fire^fox, ma sono file ordinari o punti di mount?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, MA UN COMANDO MV -r NON ESISTE ?
<Fire^fox> ops
<Fire^fox> caplock
<enzotib> Fire^fox, non serve -r, perché così funziona, tu devi star facendo qualche errore che non capisco
<Fire^fox> enzotib, infatti -r non esiste come opzione e sto' leggendo di un bug
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ma tu hai provato come ti ho detto ?
<reyarth> sapete il canale italiano per Kubuntu?
<enzotib> Fire^fox, ok, provo
<enzotib> reyarth, è questo
<Fire^fox> enzotib, macche' un va'
<reyarth> enzotib: anche per kubuntu? che bello allora sono sempre a casa:D
<Fire^fox> ma tu guarda mi tocca fare un cp e rm
<reyarth> enzotib: ho appena installato kubuntu 10.10, ma non c'è ubuntu software center e synaptic.. c'è un sostituto o posso aggiungerli?
<enzotib> reyarth, puoi aggiongerli, se non ci sono
<enzotib> aggiungerli
<enzotib> reyarth, ci dovrebbe essere kpackagekit
<enzotib> per kde
<enzotib> Fire^fox, ma b già esiste?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, si
<reyarth> si c'è KpackageKit enzotib, ma almeno a prima vista non mi raggruppa i file.. nel senso... cerco thunderbird e nella schemata di installazione di thunderbird mi dava i vari plugin.. e poi synaptic... mi ci ero affezionato su gnome:D
<Alex99> enzotib: sei un grande!!! ora lo vede
<reyarth> enzotib: nel senso... cerco thunderbird e nella schemata di installazione di thunderbird mi dava i vari plugin.. mi riferivo al softwarecente di ubuntu :D scusa se ho dimenticato il soggetto:)
<enzotib> Fire^fox, funziona perfettamente
<enzotib> reyarth, infatti, non è granché, meglio synaptic
<Synaptic> eh meglio si
<Synaptic> :)
<enzotib> Synaptic, ti senti nominato?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, hai fatto una dir a ed una dir b . in cui nella dir a una sottodir con un file vuoto dentro
<reyarth> ahahah non parlavamo di te :D Synaptic :D
<Synaptic> auihaiuahai
<Alex99> enzotib: lo vede ma non riesco a copiarci dentro
<enzotib> Alex99, non sono pratico di floppy, io farei: mcopy file a:
<reyarth> ah una ultima domanda... su nautilus avavo fatto uno script e messo nella cartella script... tasto desto e nel menu contestuale li appariva lo script... su dolphin (file manager di KDE) si può fare?
<enzotib> Alex99, se non va ci metti sudo all'inizio, non mi ricorso se ci vuole
<enzotib> reyarth, sicuramente sì, devi chiedere a Peace che ora non c'è
<enzotib> ricordo*
<reyarth> peace è utente kde? ok, mi appunto il nome e appena lo trovo gli domando sotto tua raccomandazione enzotib :D riavvio il sistema dopo gli aggiornamenti, a tra poco:D
<Fire^fox> enzotib, boia va davvero.... ma ho una dir bloccata , non la copia
<enzotib> Fire^fox, sarà di root?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, no
<enzotib> Fire^fox, e che significa bloccata?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, sai mi sa' che con ' non copia i file e va' in fail
<Alex99> purtroppo non va...non riesco a dare l'rigine e il nome del file. amen
<enzotib> apice?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, non la muove mi diche che non e' vuota e non la muove
<enzotib> Alex99, scegli un nome file 8.3, per sicurezza
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ma tu guarda che ca..
<enzotib> Fire^fox, ls -lR della dir su pastebin
<snapp> ricevo questi errori:
<snapp> udev-work[78] inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/sdb3,10) failed no such file or directory
<snapp> udev-work[73] inotify_add_watch(6,/dev/sda3,10) failed no such file or directory
<Alex99> si ma dove lo copio e come faccio ad indicargli il percorso da dove copiarlo?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, spe forse ci sono
<snapp> prima del login del server
<enzotib> Alex99, mcopy /home/enzotib/prova/filenomelungo a:file.txt
<Fire^fox> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fire^fox> enzotib, guarda
<Zaulx_I> ciao a tutti
<Fire^fox> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568489/
<Alex99> Nnno va niente! amen. reinstallo win2k pe rl'ennesima volta.
<enzotib> Fire^fox, la R era maiuscola
<Fire^fox> enzotib, lo rifaccio ?
<Alex99> ciao. grazie.
<enzotib> Fire^fox, no
<enzotib> ciao Alex99
<Fire^fox> enzotib, in nautilus chiede se lo voglio fondere e va'
<enzotib> Fire^fox, ma sei su un volume truecrypt?
<Zaulx_I> cerco di installare X-chat da Ubuntu Server , ma non lo fa in quanto dice non fidato.., come mai?
<Fire^fox> enzotib, si ma formattato in ext4
<enzotib> Zaulx_I, aggiorna i repo
<Zaulx_I> ahhh... mo ci provo
<K99Brain> !crypt
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs (guida in inglese): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<speppa> salve
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, :9 ciao bello
<K99Brain> ciao Fire^fox
<K99Brain> :)
<Fire^fox> boia
<Fire^fox> ma lo sai son qui a disperare con un comando mv
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, spiega
<Fire^fox> due dir A - B
<Fire^fox> dentro A una subdir EGITTO
<Fire^fox> ed i suoi avi
<Fire^fox> dentro B una dir EGITTO
<Fire^fox> e dentro i suoi avi
<K99Brain> gli stessi?
<Fire^fox> mv -verbose /A A non muove
<Fire^fox> no avi diversi 1.avi 2.avi in A
<Fire^fox> in B 3.avi 4.avi
<K99Brain> ok, prosegui
<Fire^fox> con nautilus va' mi chiede il merge e via
<Fire^fox> da terminale manco ci pensa
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568489/
<sbubba> risalve
<sbubba> ho aggiornato proprio ora la 10.04 e all'avvio non mi carica il gdm. se dalla tty faccio sudo start gdm, mi dice "start: job is already running: gdm". ora sto scrivendo da irssi :|
<sbubba> state tutti guardando sanremo? :D
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, sai che c'è?
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, non lo so se è quello, ma
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, dimmi
<sbubba> con startx mi dice che c'è già un altro schermo attivo ma a me non risulta.
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, quel file avi contiene un ' nel nome
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, non saranno mica state le polpette di oggi ne ho mangiate solo 20
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, i caratteri speciali fanno cisini, a volte
<K99Brain> casini*
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, prova a rinominare i file
<ZuBnT> ok grazie sono riuscito ad installare X-Chat
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, non va. la stessa cosa
<ZuBnT> ho installato da poco Ubuntu 10.10. Per la posta elettronica mi consigliate comunque di installare un Antivirus ? Clamvù
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, e' un probleme di inode secondo me , esendo che li sposti nello stesso disk, non puo' rimuovere una dir che esiste da un'0altra parte
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, /media/truecrypt2 non esiste
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, mentre esiste /media/truecrypt1
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, altrimenti fotterebbe anche la dir di destinazione con tutti i suoi file
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, esiste anche il 2
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, infattio se rinomino la dir la sposta
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, uhm, ma alla fine nella dir di origine cosa era rimasto da spostare?
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, due file
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, c'erano solo quelli
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, comunque sia e' stato appurato, un prob di INODE
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, e sicuro che non sia un problema di nomi? davvero quell'apice non mi piace
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, ok
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, no provato 1000 volte
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, e' dalle 9.30 che son dietro a sta' cosa
<sbubba> ok ho una scheda grafica nvidia fx5200 e avevo i driver proprietari. ho dato nvidia-xconfig ma la situazione non cambia  ._.
<K99Brain> Fire^fox, una giornata intera a spostare i filmati delle vacanze? Capisco che ormai in egitto non ci si può piu andare.. però ... :D
<Fire^fox> K99Brain, documentari, magari vacanze
<sbubba> bo.
<Fire^fox> i jester !
<jester1-> Fire^fox: :)
<sbubba> evviva le applicazioni da terminale *.*
<ZuBnT> posso rifare la domanda?
<ZuBnT> ho installato da poco Ubuntu 10.10. Per la posta elettronica mi consigliate comunque di installare un Antivirus ? Clamav..
<K99Brain> ZuBnT, gli antivirus filtrano solo i virus di win
<K99Brain> ZuBnT, per linux non servono
<ZuBnT_> ok, però ho installato il firewall va bene ?
<K99Brain> ZuBnT_, beh, si
<ZuBnT_> lo stesso Ubuntu 10.10 mi ha consigliato di installarlo
<ZuBnT_> quindi se installo il client di posta Thunderbird non occorre un antivirus....
<K99Brain> ZuBnT_, no, l'antivirus non serve
<jester1-> manco il firewall se stai dietro  a un rotuer
<K99Brain> ZuBnT_, servirebbe solo se devi filtrare i virus dalle mail che poi vanno lette dai client windows
<ZuBnT_> no tutto linux, ho formattato un notebook con win 7 per testare ubuntu 10.10 Desk
<K99Brain> ZuBnT_, e allora dimenticati dei virus
<ZuBnT_> mi piace.. da Software Center noto che è pieno di programmi... questo sì che è Open
<ZuBnT_> ho commesso solo un errore non ho creato delle partizioni ... e adesso mi ritrovo con un disk da 320Gb + 6Gb di swap
<K99Brain> ZuBnT_, per iniziare va bene
<ZuBnT_> :)
<K99Brain> ZuBnT_, per adesso prendi confidenza, piu avanti se reinstalli farai la home separata
<ZuBnT_> sto leggendo wiki-ubuntu
<ZuBnT_> posso usare Gparted
<jester1-> ZuBnT_: si ma lodevi fare da live, riduci solo la partizione che non vale la pena di fare capriole per avere la hom eseparata
<ZuBnT_> ok, grazie del consiglio
<ZuBnT_> ora inizio ad installare un po' di programmi utili
<ZuBnT_> che non è male la lista
<kratos> ciao a tutti
<ZuBnT_> ciao
<kratos> ho un asus x52f ed ho installato touchfreeze per bloccare il touchpad durante la digitazione, ma non funziona. Cosa posso fare?
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-18
<christian> ciao
<Guest80246> buona
<Guest80246> non mi permette di copiare i pennelli per gimp scaricati nell'apposita cartella del programma...chi puo' aiutarmi? grazie
<lk> ce nessuno?
<Guest80246>  sa di no
<lk> guest sai come si installano i temi su ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest80246> vai su sistema
<Guest80246> preferenze
<Guest80246> aspetto
<Guest80246> e ti scegli quello che ti piace
<lk> scusa non mi sono spiegato bene, ho visto su internet dei temi personalizzati e li ho scaricati ora pero non riesco ad installarli?
<marco_> buongiorno
<marco_> cerco aiuto, se possibile, su un problema del driver video
<marco_> ovvero Z-order di finestre e ombre delle finestre invertito in Gnome quando sto in dual screen
<marco_> (ombre sopra le finestre e finestre con focus sotto quelle inattive)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<marco_> se qualcuno potesse aiutare sarei grato, grazie, programmare su uno schermo solo mi dà i brividi :]
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> ola
<shaky> ciao a atutti
<shaky> mi spiegate come faccio a vedere tutte le partizioni su xubuntu?
<enzotib> shaky, sudo fdisk -l
<shaky> intnedevo per montarle
<enzotib> shaky, probabilmente il tuo filemanager, che non conosco, le mostra da qualche parte, dove tu puoi selezionarle per montarle
<enzotib> shaky, altrimenti puoi farlo da terminale
<shaky> sul terminale mi da un asterisco significa qualcosa?
<enzotib> shaky, cosa di preciso ti dà un asterisco?
<shaky> dando sudo fdisk -l  esce l elenco delle partizioni e quella intressata a me ha un asterisco colorato
<shaky> forse accessible come root?
<enzotib> shaky, l'asterisco segnala una partizione segnata come avviabile, anche se per ubuntu non significa niente, e dubito fortemente che sia "colorato"
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<shaky> avviabile e uguale a montabile
<shaky> ?
<jester-> avviabile = bootable
<shaky> grazie allora provo a cercare nelle varie cartelle del filesystem
<massimo18> ?
<shaky> ciao massimo18
<massimo18> ciao
<Odo> Giorno
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ,ho problemi con moonlight la nuova versione,non m funziona
<hobo> cioè se vado su sito rai e voglio vedere un filmato nel riquadro carica il buffering,pò rimane solo il simbolo d moonlight ,non si vede e non si sente,mentre moonlight3 m funzionava
<glpiana> hobo, hai installato moonlight tramite il gestore dei pacchetti o tramite firefox passando dal sito di moonlight?
<hobo> ho provato entrambi ma niente
<glpiana> hobo, vediamo come sei messo ora. apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep moonlight
<glpiana> !paste | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hobo> glpiana, ok
<hobo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568658/
<glpiana> hobo, un secondo solo che sto facendo una prova. in tsi gironi moonlight ha problemi. fino a ieri non caricava la licenza per i codec
<hobo> glpiana,ok
<mikunos> Buongiorno Comunità!
<mikunos> qualcuno conosce come funziona una connessione VPN sotto Ubuntu?
<glpiana> hobo, oki, ci sono. scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get remove --purge moonlight-plugin-core moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<glpiana> mikunos, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn?highlight=%28vpn%29
<glpiana> mikunos, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN?highlight=%28vpn%29
<mikunos> buongiorno glpiana
<glpiana> hobo, dimmi quando ha finito di disinstallare
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> ciao mikunos :)
<mikunos> glpiana ho già seguito le procedure che mi hai mostrato
<mikunos> glpiana il problema è che cade la linea
<glpiana> hobo, ora su firefox, vai in strumenti -> componenti aggiuntivi e scegli la scheda estensioni
<mikunos> la connessione cade dopo pochi minuti
<glpiana> hobo, vedi la voce novell moonlight?
<glpiana> mikunos, non so aiutarti sorry
<hobo> glpiana, si c è novell moonl
<glpiana> hobo, seguito da che numero?
<hobo> 3.99
<glpiana> hobo, non 3.99.0.1?
<hobo> glpiana, si
<glpiana> hobo, sì cosa? 3.99 o 3.99.0.1?
<hobo> glpiana, 3.99.0.1
<glpiana> hobo, ok, chiudi firefox e poi riavvialo
<glpiana> hobo, e poi torna qui visto che mi sembri in chat da browser
<hobo> ok
<hobo> glpiana, eccomi
<glpiana> hobo, vai sul sito della rai, www.rai.tv e apri una qualsiasi registrazione.
<glpiana> O.o
<mikunos> qualche suggerimento?
<mikunos> ecco il log: http://pastie.org/1578107
<hobo> glpiana, eccomi
<glpiana> hobo, vai sul sito della rai, www.rai.tv e apri una qualsiasi registrazione.
<hobo> glpiana,non và
<glpiana> hobo, allora fai così, torna su strumenti -> componenti aggiuntivi, va sotto estensioni e disinstalla moonlight
<glpiana> hobo, poi vai nella scheda plugins e leva silverlight
<hobo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> hobo, controlla se appare ancora o moonlight o silverlight nei componenti aggiuntivi
<hobo> glpiana, non appare
<glpiana> hobo, oki, ora torna sul sito della rai e apri un programma. ti dirà di installare silverlight. clicca sulla scritta
<glpiana> hobo, quindi da quel sito clicca ancora su installa silverlight e ti manderà alla pagina di moonlight
<glpiana> lì clicca su installa e scegli la corretta architettura (ma penso te la proponga lui)
<hobo> glpiana, una curiosità che non c'entra ,ho ubuntu 10.04 e ogni tot accensioni fa da solo controllo unità disco ,è normale? ho memoria d  160 gb ma solo 40 occupati
<glpiana> hobo, il controllo del disco ogni tot avvii è più che normale
<hobo> glpiana, riavvio
<glpiana> oki
<reyarth> buon di ragazzi! ho installato Arista Transcoder su Kubuntu 10.10. ma non si avvia. qualcuno ha incappato su questo problema?
<glpiana> reyarth, che pacchetto hai messo?
<reyarth> sono andato su Kpackage, cercato arista, selezionato ed installato
<reyarth> si è portato una serie di dipendenze nell'installazione glpiana
<hobo> glpiana, niente da fare
<glpiana> reyarth, dai un dpkg -l | grep arista
<glpiana> !paste | reyarth
<ubot-it> reyarth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> hobo, ma non ti chiede nemmeno di installare i codec?
<snapp> http://dailymotion.virgilio.it/video/x4jjpt_ginnastica-sulla-gru_sport
<glpiana> snapp, e che pè sta roba?
<glpiana> snapp, sei sul canale si supporto. evita
<jester-> snapp: ???
<mikunos> ecco il log completo: llutz:
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/1578107
<hobo> nel riquadro rimane simbolo d moonligt,appare scritta pubblicità ,video disponibile tra 15 sec e poi alla fine rimane sempre e solo simbolo moonlight
<reyarth> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568668/
<glpiana> hobo, oki, quindi non ti chiede di installare i codec. mi fa lo stesso lavoro su chromium, mentre su firefox è andato. se vuoi puoi provare a rinominare la directory .mozilla (cosa che ti resetta firefox) e vedere se così ti funziona
<glpiana> reyarth, arista - convertitore multimediale per il desktop GNOME
<hobo> glpiana, e come si fa?
<glpiana> hobo, chiudi firefox e poi in un terminale scrivi: mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<reyarth> glpiana: quindi non tutti i programmi di gnome possono andare su kde e viceversa? glpiana
<glpiana> hobo, poi riavvii firefox vai sul sito rai e riprovi ad installare
<hobo> glpiana, ok provo
<glpiana> reyarth, no no, adesso vediamo se va (lo sto installando) e cerchiamo di capire se manca qualcosa
<reyarth> glpiana: :) grazie :D
<mikunos> qualche aiutino?
<hobo> glpiana, scusami m riscrivi comando resetta mozilla,sorry
<reyarth> glpiana: a dire il vero avevo provato a lanciarlo da terminale, scrivendo arista.. ma dice comando non trovato... se faccio un whereis arista pero mi dice che si trova in /usr/share/arista..  se faccio un collegamento simbolico in /usr/bin/ ??? glpiana
<glpiana> hobo, mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<hobo> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> reyarth, no il comando è arista-gtk o arista-transcode
<reyarth> glpiana: per ogni eventualità di do il risultato dei comandi :) (ma come si fa a vedere il comando da lanciare per un programma!!!!!) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568671/
<glpiana> reyarth, dando arista-gtk non si è aperto niente?
<reyarth> glpiana: no no, ma dice glib.GError: Icon 'gtk-cdrom' not present in theme
<glpiana> reyarth, allora mi sa che ti tocca imparare a usare arista-transcode da riga di comando
<reyarth> ahhaahahhaha, arista non è diffice, piu facile di ffmpeg :DC
<reyarth> glpiana: io non vorrei che non si avvia per il problema delle icone, infatti qui in questa guida fa uno stratagemma, come posso provarlo su kubuntu? http://lippolweblog.wordpress.com/2010/10/10/arista-transcoder-su-arch-con-kde-come-risolvere-problema-di-avvio/
<glpiana> reyarth, prova a fare quel che consigliano
<reyarth> si ma il comando yaourt sto cercando di capire se è il gestore pacchetti!
<reyarth> visto che li è su arch
<glpiana> reyarth, sì va beh dai... elastico su... cerca un pacco corrispondente e usa apt-get per installarlo
<glpiana> reyarth, il pacco si chiama nello stesso modo
<reyarth> si si glpiana, volevo solo capire che cosa fosse yaourt per fare il corrispettivo:)
<glpiana> reyarth, nella guida che hai postato c'è spiegato cosa fa
<reyarth> glpiana: ahaaaaa, non me lo vuole installare il disgraziato!!!  glpiana
<glpiana> !paste | reyarth
<ubot-it> reyarth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reyarth> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568674/
<glpiana> reyarth, -s? perchè -s?
<glpiana> reyarth, vabbè fai così, che lì qualcosa comuqnue non va: sudo apt-get update          e metti tutto su pastebin
<reyarth> era nell'articolo... pensavo che -s significa simbolico (per non installare tutto)
<glpiana> reyarth, ah! stavi improvvisando
<reyarth> glpiana: esattamente :D
<glpiana> ottimo metodo per sputtanare tutto
<glpiana> reyarth, se non conosci i comandi basta dirlo e te li si da, non dare comandi di amministrazione ad mentulam canis
<reyarth> glpiana: that's ok, mi sembrava pure brutto disturbare piu del dovuto ... scusa :D fatto danno???
<glpiana> reyarth, per ora no, ma dai il comando che ti ho detto e metti su pastebin
<reyarth> glpiana: non per alterarti.... ma dov'è questo comando che mi hai dato???
<glpiana> <glpiana> reyarth, vabbè fai così, che lì qualcosa comuqnue non va: sudo apt-get update          e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> era ben 8 righe sopra
<reyarth> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568676/    thanks
<hobo> glpiana, c 6?  non va proprio sto moonlight nuovo,uffa
<glpiana> reyarth, la mia rete è caduta. hai detto qualcosa nel frattempo?
<Nando> salve, qualcuno mi può spiegare perchè da alcuni file scaricati le lettere con l'accento vengono sostituite da caratteri così Š?
<Nando> come faccio a modificarli?
<glpiana> hobo, fin che non ti fa installare i codec non può andare. fino a ieri non mostrava la licenza, oggi su firefox son riuscito a installarli, su chromium no. riprova più tardi
<reyarth> glpiana: no ti ho solo linkato il pastebin di sudo apt-get update in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568676/
<glpiana> hobo, intanto se vuoi far tornare firefox alle impostazioni di prima elimiina .mozilla e rinomina .mozilla_old
<Nando> naturalmente ciò di cui parlo è il titolo
<Nando> dei file scaricati
<hobo> glpiana, m dai il comando per terminale please?
<glpiana> Nando, per modificarli fai tatso destro sul file e scegli rinomina
<Nando> si fatto
<Nando> ma
<Nando> non me li fa rinominare
<glpiana> hobo, rm -r .mozilla     e poi  mv .mozilla_old .mozilla
<glpiana> Nando, adducendo quali scuse?
<K99Brain> reyarth, hai i maverick-proposed attivi
<glpiana> reyarth, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nando> non mi dice proprio niente
<Nando> io scelgo rinomina, quindi mi apre una finestrella in cui cambiare il titolo
<Nando> lo cambio
<Nando> premo ok
<Nando> e il titolo rimane uguale
<Nando> questo accade nel gestore archivi
<hobo> glpiana,  grazie
<reyarth> glpiana:  l'upgrade dice 0, 0, 0 (ovvero nessun aggiornamento) K99Brain si, avevo attivato tutto tranne i backport che non so cosa sono
<Nando> in quanto questo è un file che si trova in archivio
<glpiana> Nando, nel gestore archivi? e tu cambi i nomi dei file nel gestore archivi?
<Nando> non si può?
<K99Brain> reyarth, male, i proposed spesso contengono roba ancora non stabile
<Nando> cmq non me li fa nemmeno estrarre
<Nando> è questo il problema
<glpiana> reyarth, ora riprova a installare gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<reyarth> glpiana: sudo apt-get install  gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<K99Brain> reyarth, e togli i -proposed
<glpiana> reyarth, sì
<glpiana> vado a mangiare, a dopo
<Nando> nessuna idea
<Nando> ?
<reyarth> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568679/  esattamente come prima
<Nando> mi ricordo che una volta riuscii ad accedere ad una finestra
<Nando> in cui
<Nando> c'erano tutti i caratteri e tutte le lingue
<glpiana> reyarth, scusa, riprendiamo dopo se nel frattempo non risolvi
<Nando> ma non la trovo più
<reyarth> K99Brain: ma credo che dopo averli attivato ha aggiornato delle cose, se li disattivo i proposed cosa succede?
<reyarth> ok gl
<reyarth> ok glpiana
<reyarth> grazie cmq del tempo, spero che per il tuo ritorno non abbia trasformato kde in gnome :D
<K99Brain> ryuujin, hai anche dei ppa
<K99Brain> reyarth, hai anche dei ppa
<K99Brain> reyarth, toglili
<reyarth> J Downloader??? solo quello ho messo come ppa, pensi che faccia casini? K99Brain
<K99Brain> reyarth, non lo so, ma non si sa mai.
<K99Brain> reyarth, è piu probabile che la colpa sia dei proposed che del ppa di jdownloader, ma per sicurezza toglili entrambi
<K99Brain> reyarth, poi rifai il sudo apt-get update
<reyarth> sai, smanettando da synaptic, ho letto... che gnome-icon-theme-symbolic dipende da gnome-icon-theme, ma per installarlo serve una versione inferiore di quella che ho io  "Dipende: gnome-icon-theme v.(<2.31), ma verrà installata v.2.31.0-0ubuntu1"
<reyarth> sai, smanettando da synaptic, ho letto... che gnome-icon-theme-symbolic dipende da gnome-icon-theme, ma per installarlo serve una versione inferiore di quella che ho io "Dipende: gnome-icon-theme v.(<2.31), ma verrà installata v.2.31.0-0ubuntu1" K99Brain
<reyarth> ok faccio subito e ti dico
<reyarth> K99Brain: no non è cambiatoo niente... sai che faccio? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop e mi tengo sia gnome che KDE, è una cosa fattibile?
<K99Brain> reyarth, è fattibile
<reyarth> :) perfetto:) pensavo non potessero coesistere insieme :)
<Kae_> ciao
<Scall> Come si fa ad aumentare la dimensione predefinita dei caratteri delle applicazioni KDE in GNOME? Sono così piccoli che devo sforzare un po' gli occhi per leggere.
<HoldenC> Scall: c'era un modo, tipo modificare un file .qt[qualcosa]
<HoldenC> Scall: forse con qt4-qtconfig
<HoldenC> !info qt4-qtconfig
<ubot-it> qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 127 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Scall> HoldenC: ok, buono a sapersi, già è un inizio :-)
<HoldenC> Scall: in passato skype e googleearth avevano questo problema, di sicuro google se ne ricorda
<reyarth> ciao HoldenC, finalmente ti trovo, volevo ringraziarti nuovamente per ffmpeg compilato per video sony psp, una goduria!!!!!
<HoldenC> reyarth: ah di niente :) comunque ffmpeg e' passato a git, quindi la guida andrebbe leggermente modificata
<reyarth> chi è git? bo al momento mi funziona tutto alla grande :D
<reyarth> cosa va modificato?
<HoldenC> reyarth: prima usavano svn ora usano git, vanno modificate solo due righe all'inizio, quando scarichi i sorgenti
<reyarth> se vuoi mi dici che la modifica che di sicuro la integro:)
<HoldenC> reyarth: te lo lascio come esercizio lol trovi le info su http://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html
<reyarth> ok, vediamo che combino:) tra un'oretta torno online, vado ad accudire il cagnolone cieco!
<Scall> Scall: ho provato con qt4-qtconfig, andando nella scheda Fonts ad aumentare la dimensione dei caratteri, ma nonostante io faccia "File -> Save" prima di uscire, non appena riapro qt4-qtconfig i caratteri tornano come predefiniti (non invece come li ho settati io). Sai perchè non mi salva la configurazione? :-S
<HoldenC> non saprei :)
<Scall> HoldenC: ok, grazie. Invece se voglio andare alla ricerca del file ".qt[qualcosa]" da modificare di cui parlavi prima, come faccio a fare una ricerca sul computer da terminale?
<HoldenC> Scall: find $HOME -name ".qt*"
<Scall> HoldenC: perfetto, grazie mille ;-) vediamo se lo trovo...
<Scall> HoldenC: niente, non ho trovato nulla.
<Scall> Se qualcuno conosce il metodo per cambiare la dimensione dei caratteri KDE in GNOME, dica pure. Grazie!
<Scall> (i caratteri delle applicazioni KDE si intende)
<HoldenC> Scall: potresti provare a chiedere su #ubuntu (in inglese)
<Scall> HoldenC: hai ragione, provo ;-)
<HoldenC> Scall: di solito c'e' un sacco di gente li, magari qualcuno lo sa, e' un problema comune
<Scall> HoldenC: prima di scrivere nel canale, ho fatto una ricerca nel forum inglese di Ubuntu e ho trovato questo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60451 dicono che si può fare con "kcontrol". Cosa sarebbe? L'ho cercato nel software center ma non c'è... nemmeno cercando il man sul terminale
<HoldenC> Scall: non so
<glpiana> Scall, kcontrol è il vecchio centro di controllo di kde
<glpiana> Scall, in effetti il post cui ti riferisci è del 2005 e allora kda4 non c'era ancora
<Ben____> ciao ragazzi ho da poco installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio notebook ma non riesco a collegarmi...anche se so che ci sono altri modo per rimediare a questa cosa vorrei provare con l'installazione di ndiswrapper o di un programma simile...mi servono solo due info: mi serve l'ultima versione di ndiswrapper perkè quella ke trovo sul sito ufficiale a quanto pare non va bene e poi ...devo scaricare anke il driver della scheda di rete wirel
<glpiana> Ben____, ndiswrapper è già presente nei repository. prenderlo altrove non ha senso
<glpiana> Ben____, non hai modo di collegare via cavo il pc?
<Ben____> glpiana, no non ho modo di collegare via cavo il pc purtroppo...e per quanto riguarda ndiswrapper si è vero c'è anche nel repository, ma non so come installarlo o meglio appena clicco per installarlo si vede che qualche effetto lo provoco perchè mi dice che c'è un processo in esecuzione ma alla fine non riesco mai a capire se l'ho installato o no
<glpiana> Ben____, sai di che scheda wifi si tratta?
<Ben____> si la scheda è fornita dalla broadcom ed si chiama minicard wireless wlan 1395 ed è della DELL
<glpiana> Ben____, se è della broadcom possiamo farla andare senza ethernet e senza ndiswrapper
<Ben____> e in che modo?..:)
<glpiana> Ben____, ma prima controllerei. hai il  pc sotto mano?
<glpiana> Ben____, o è questo da cui scrivi ma ora sei su windows?
<Ben____> si ma non ho ubuntu sotto mano..perchè con ubuntu non potrei collegarmi ..al momento sono con vista...il pc attualmente ha entrambi i due sistemi operativi
<glpiana> Ben____, oki, avvia su ubutnu e dai nel terminale il comando: lspci
<glpiana> Ben____, ti darà l'elenco delle schede interne. cerca la wifi, copiati la irga e torna qui a riferire
<glpiana> Ben____, se è una broadcom ti faccio scaricare un paio di file e ti faccio segnare un po' di comandi che poi dovrai dare
<Ben____> ok ok...a dopo allora il tempo che riavvio due volte per andare su ubuntu e poi per tornare qui a riferire..thanks
<glpiana> oki
<Scall> Sempre riguardo la questione di prima, nel canale inglese di Ubuntu mi hanno detto di scaricare il pacchetto "kdebase-workspace". Dopo averlo fatto sono andato su Sistema -> System Settings, e ho aumentato la dimensione dei caratteri delle applicazioni KDE, tuttavia adesso i caratteri invece di apparire più grandi appaiono talmente minuscoli da non essere leggibili ad occhio nudo (se volete metto un'img)
<HoldenC> Scall: se ti impegni ancora un po' scompaiono e sei a posto :D
<Scall> HoldenC: ma lol... è assurdo
<HoldenC> Scall: io ricordo di aver risolto in un modo o in un altro
<HoldenC> ma non ricordo come
<Scall> forse riavviando la sessione si sistema?
<Scall> così è peggio di prima :'-(
<Scall> ora provo a riavviare...
<glpiana> Scall, rimuovi .kde
<Scall> glpiana: ok
<Scall> glpiana: la dimensione dei caratteri è ancora microscopica. Devo riavviare la sessione?
<Scall> (ovviamente parlo dei caratteri delle app. kde, quelli gnome sono apposto)
<jester-> c'è un gestore caratteri per qt applicazioni ma non ricordo il pacchetto
<glpiana> Scall, no, a questo punto no. dovrebbe bastare riavviare il programma
<glpiana> kde-config-gtk - Configuration module for GTK+ appearance in KDE <--- questo?
<jester-> qt3-qtconfig
<glpiana> acc... non ho indovinato :D
<jester-> kde-config-gtk su gnomo
<jester-> glpiana: se qt su gnome mi pare si qt3-qtconfig
<Scall> glpiana: dopo aver eliminato .kde i caratteri delle applicazioni kde sono ancora microscopici, anche riavviando le applicazioni in questione.
<jester-> se applicazioni gnome su kde kde-config-gtk che gia è incorporato di serie
<glpiana> Scall, di che applicazione stiamo parlando?
<Scall> glpiana: io qui ho KolourPaint ad esempio
<jester-> Scall: installa qt3-qtconfig e usalo
<Baldos> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di informazioni
<Scall> ma anche con k3b
<glpiana> Scall, dai retta a jester-
<Scall> la situazione è la stessa
<jester-> glpiana: el sculta no
<glpiana> Baldos, chiedi
<Scall> glpiana: ok, lo faccio subito
<glpiana> jester-, ho visto
<Baldos> devo istallare 3 programmi (multisim ecc che sono programmi exe) su ubuntu come devo fare
<Baldos> ?
<glpiana> !wine | Baldos sempre che girino
<ubot-it> Baldos sempre che girino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> Baldos, e non è detto che girino
<glpiana> Baldos, del resto se son programmi per windows...
<glpiana> ben____, alur?
<Baldos> mi serve perchè ho intensione di levare x sempre nella mia scuola tutti i windows e mettere ubuntu ma i programmi di elettronica per ubunt non si trovano quindi c'è qualche modo
<ben____> glpiana ho scritto quel comando sul terminale e se ho preso i dati giusti la risposta è la seguente  network controller : broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<motz> il mio lenovo b560 con ubuntu 10 ha difficoltà a leggere i DVD
<glpiana> ben____, oki, allora possiamo farcela
<Baldos> Glpiana
<motz> motz, li considera quasi tutti danneggiati o illegibili
<Baldos> scusa
<Baldos> ma anche con xubuntui
<glpiana> ben____, scaricati questo pacchetto anzitutto: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Baldos> funziona
<Baldos> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<ben____> ok
<FloodBotIt1> Baldos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !enter | Baldos
<ubot-it> Baldos: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Baldos> scusate ma sono nuovo
<glpiana> Baldos, sì anche su xubuntu funziona wine. ma non è detto che i programmi che devi installare ci girino
<ben____> fatto...lo devo avviare adesso glpiana?
<glpiana> ben____, poi dimmi che versione di ubuntu hai: versione e architettura
<ben____> sono sempre su vista
<ben____> okok
<glpiana> ben____, no no buono, un passo alla volta :D
<glpiana> ben____, allora, sta versione? se no non possiamo andare oltre
<glpiana> ben____, avevi detto 10.10, ma 32 o 64 bit?
<ben____> beh la versione di ubuntu è maverick meerkat 10.10 e per quanto riguarda la versione aiutami non ne capisco so solo che l'ho scaricato per la'architettura 32 bit
<glpiana> perfetto, quello mi serve :)
<Baldos> x computer molto lenti e vecchi meglio ubuntu o xubuntu?
<go^> xubuntu
<Baldos> grz
<go^> Baldos, quanta ram?
<glpiana> ben____, scarica anche questo http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_013-2_i386.deb
<ben____> glpiana se puoi scrivimi tutto quello che mi serve qui...mi devo assentare un attimo quindi non ti posso rispondere....cmq solo se puoi..altrimenti a dopo...grazie mille
<Baldos> 254 mb su alcuni
<ben____> ;)
<go^> Baldos, diciamo che sei al minimo ma dovrebbe andare:)
<glpiana> ben a dopo allora
<Baldos> grazie quindi
<jester-> Baldos: xubuntu e lubuntu
<Baldos> qual'è il migliore
<go^> io preferisco xfce.
<jester-> lubuntu è il piu leggero
<Baldos> facile da usare?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> basta che poi non pretendi effetti e palle varie
<go^> jester-, secondo te con 128mb di ram? solo fluxbox vero?
<go^> Baldos, c'è fluxbox che è ancor più leggero...
<jester-> go^: non so se lubuntu ce la fa, leopesto lo dovrebbe sapere
<go^> jester-, mi sa che proverò gentoo+fluxbox
<go^> debian BASE+fluxbox saturava la ram
<glpiana> !chat | go^
<ubot-it> go^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> una settimana per compilare gentoo?
<go^> jester-, circa.
<jester-> per poi scoprire che le differenze non sono visibili?
<leopesto> 180mb é il minimo per lxde se non ricordo male
<ben____> eccomi glpiana
<glpiana> ben____, oki, hai visto l'altro file che devi scaricare?
<ben____> ah..lo sto vedendo adesso
<ben____> lo scarico
<glpiana> ben____, oki
<ben____> fatto
<glpiana> ben____, allora te li copi su una chiavetta e poi avvii ubuntu e li copi nella tua home
<ben____> ok e poi che faccio?
<glpiana> ben____, dopodichè installi b43-fwcutter cliccandoci sopra due volte
<ben____> bene
<glpiana> ben____, infine apri un terminale e segui questi passaggi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568729/
<ben____> ok..e dopo torno e t faccio sapere?
<glpiana> ben____, sì, però fai una bella cosa
<glpiana> ben____, dopo l'ultimo comando (sudo modprobe b43) prova se riesci ad andare in rete. se non va digita: dmesg | tail       e copiati quello che esce
<ben____> ok...gracias.. ;)
<Synaptic> la mia ubuntu è spiritata... stavo guardando un video su youtube, si è bloccato firefox... l'ho chiuso.. e ora con firefox chiuso continuo a sentire l'audio del video
<Synaptic> uiahauih
<Synaptic> O:o
<K99Brain> Synaptic, dai top
<Synaptic> no ho riavviato la sessione
<Synaptic> ho fatto ps aux |grep firefox
<K99Brain> Synaptic, probabilmente è un firefox-bin ancora in esecuzione oppure un fllashplayer
<Synaptic> era tutto spento
<glpiana> Synaptic, controlla plugin-conteiner se ti ricapita
<Synaptic> ok
<glpiana> scusa, container
<ben____> glpiana io ho provato ma a parte che dopo i primi due comandi mi da errore, e poi dopo il terzo mi dice "sudo password" e non mi fa scrivere più niente
<ben____> :(
<glpiana> ben____, allora anzitutto dimmi che errore ti da
<ben____> noooooo....non ho mica copiato..vabè è sfida persa...cmq mi dice che non trova il file directory o una cosa del genere..non so dirti altro ci dovrei riandare ma la cosa si fa lunga....non sono esperto in materia ma con ndiswrapper eventualmente ci sarebbero problemi??...lo devo usare solo in casi di necessità?
<glpiana> ben____, secondo me il problema è solo nei comandi che hai dato. devi stare attento anche a maiuscole e minuscole
<glpiana> ben____, per la questione della password che non vedi, è fatto apposta. tu scrivi la tua password e poi premi invio anche se non la vedi
<glpiana> ben____, non ha senso mettere ndiswrapper per la broadcom
<glpiana> ben____, ultima cosa prima di riprovare. se ottieni errore, copialo e torna qui che vediamo che problema è
<ben____> beh per evitare questo problema ho fatto copia incolla quindi non penso di aver sbagliato fra minuscole e maiuscole....e comunque...la password quale sarebbe dunque...il terzo comando??
<glpiana> ben____, copia e incolla non sempre va bene, sopratutto passando da un sistema all'altro, perchè la cosa può modificare caratteri come ad esempio i trattini
<glpiana> ben____, la password è la password del tuo utente di ubuntu, quella che hai impostato all'installazione
<ben____> capito..dunque riprovo adesso...una sola cosa..dovevo installare solo uno dei due file che mi hai fatto scaricare vero?
<glpiana> ben____, quello che finisce con .deb lo installi cliccandoci sopra due volte
<glpiana> ben____, l'altro invece non lo installi. è quello che viene scompattato dal comando tar
<ben____> si infatti..l'avevo fatto..ora riprovo..;)
<glpiana> ben____, ok, una cosa
<ben____> dimmi
<glpiana> ben____, se il comando che ti ha dato errore è quello che inizia per cd, puoi usare il  tasto TAB per fargli autocompletare il nome della directory
<ben____> e dopo che uso il tasto tab e lui autocompleta il nome della directory io devo comunque continuare a inserire i comandi cosi come erano scritti nella pagina ke mi hai dato?
<glpiana> ben____, sì sì tu quei comadni devi darli, era solo per facilitare la digitazione
<ben____> okok
<ben____> riprovo
<glpiana> ben____, aspetta un secondo che la ricontrollo mica che abbia sbagliato a scrivere
<ben____> okok
<glpiana> ben____, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568729/ ricordi quale dei tre ti ha dato errore?
<ben____> i primi due...ma dopo il primo che mi ha dato errore io ho continuato mettendo poi il secondo comando
<glpiana> ben____, no se ti da errore un comando non puoi andare avanti. tu hai dato quel comando, ma avevi copiato il file tar.bz2?
<ben____> il file tar.bz....è uno dei due file che mi hai detto di scaricare?
<ben____> sono un ignorante sorry
<glpiana> sì, il primo che ti ho fatto scaricare
<ben____> ah quello che NON dovevo installare quindi
<ben____> no non l'avevo copiato..non sapevo
<ben____> hhiihi
<glpiana> ben____, sì, devi copiarlo nella home
<glpiana> io però te lo avevo detto :D
<glpiana> ben____, dai riprova, io prendo un caffè  intanto
<ben____> si lo so..ma sto uscendo pazzo...buon caffè a dopo
<glpiana> :)
<neramarea> salve a tutti. ho installato kubuntu su un vecchio hp. dove trovo la connessione a internet? qua è tutto in inglese...
<minipc> salve a tutti!
<neramarea> risolto. son propio mona.
<christian> ciao a tutti
<minipc> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su un net va tutto bene tranne il wireless che perde spesso la connessione al contrario di 10.04 questo ovviamente con la stessa distanza dal roter che avevo prima
<minipc> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa posso fare per stabilizzare la connessione?grazie!
<neramarea> comunque, gente... figata. con win 7 faticava ad accendersi, con kubuntu è na skeggia. lunga vita a linux.
<Guest39720> buona
<Guest39720> raga ho un problema mi viene negato il permesso di copiare dei pennelli nella cartella pennelli di gimp ..................perche?
<Guest39720> si
<rosal2> ciao .. ho un problema strano ... ce me lo fa su due computer diversi con ubuntu istallato. Io ora sono a casa della mia ragazza e ha una linea di libero con un modem wi-fi ... Io mi commego ad internet navigo ... tutti i servizi ... ma con firefox non riesco a navigare...
<enzotib> Guest39720, se è una cartella
<Genex> scusate ho un problema con ubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Guest39720> si è una cartella
<enzotib> Guest39720, scusa, se è una cartella di sistema, ti servono i privilegi di amministratore per farlo
<enzotib> !chiedi Genex
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi Genex'
<enzotib> !chiedi | Genex
<ubot-it> Genex: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest39720> enzotib  si ma sono io l'amministratore di sistema
<enzotib> Guest39720, no, sei un utente che può, al caso, diventare amministratore
<Genex> allora, ho installato ieri ubuntu, installato correttamente, solo che sostiene di essere connesso al mio ethernet con cavo, ma se apro mozilla continua a caricare senza mai caricare la pagina, consigli?
<enzotib> !sudo | Guest39720
<ubot-it> Guest39720: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Guest39720> ?????? cosa devo fare all'ora per accedere ai privilegi di amministratore di sistema?
<rosario2> ciao .. ho un problema strano ... ce me lo fa su due computer diversi con ubuntu istallato. Io ora sono a casa della mia ragazza e ha una linea di libero con un modem wi-fi ... Io mi commego ad internet navigo ... tutti i servizi ... ma con firefox non riesco a navigare...
<enzotib> Guest39720, se lavori da terminale, premetti sudo ai comandi che dài, se invece vuoi farlo graficamente, usa gksu nautilus
<enzotib> Guest39720, attento a quello che fai che puoi fare danni
<enzotib> rosario2, non è che hai impostato un proxy su firefox?
<rosario2> no
<rosario2> enzotib no
<enzotib> rosario2, il ping funziona?
<Guest39720> enzotib,io vorrei solamente aggiungere nuovi pennelli per gimp scaricati dal web
<rosario2> enzotib .. me la fa con due ubuntu diversi
<minipc> ho un problema con connessione wireless,anche in pieno campo dopo un po' cade la linea per poi ripristinarsi come posso stabilizzarla?
<rosario2> enzotib .. io navigo .. ora con crome .. quindi funziona
<enzotib> rosario2, hai il firefox standard dei repo
<rosario2> enzotib si ... quello dei repo ...
<minipc> rosario2 non è che hai l inavvertitamente messo spunta su fuori linea su firefox?
<enzotib> Guest39720, d'accordo, e come stai tentando di farlo?
<rosario2> minipc no no ... nulla di questo. Io me ne sono accorto perchè la alla mia ragazza non gli funzionava firefox ... e ho dato la colpa a lei. Ma ora che sono a casa sua non funge firefox
<Genex> ho installato ieri ubuntu, installato correttamente, solo che sostiene di essere connesso al mio ethernet con cavo, ma se apro mozilla continua a caricare senza mai caricare la pagina, idem lo fa il programma di chat fornito con ubuntu, consigli per riuscire ad avere linea??
<Guest39720> enzotib, essendo un ex utente win pensavo di copiare il file nella cartella , ma con ubuntu non si puo' fare .........sto leggendo il link che mi hai mandato
<rosario2> genex ... prova a istallare chrome .. mi sai che hai il mio stesso problema
<enzotib> Guest39720, e ti ho detto, lancia il programma gksu nautilus, ed avrai un file manager in cui puoi fare le operazioni che ora non riesci a fare
<Genex> !rosario 2 non funziona però nemmeno la chat quindi credo sia proprio la rete
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Genex> io sospettavo che fossero dei driver mancanti, ma sul sito di alice non c'è nessun driver per linux, dunque son rimasto fermo, ora scarico chrome, se hai ragione però mi chiedo come mai non funge il programma di chat
<Guest39720> enzotib, mi esce questo messaggio  GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<enzotib> Guest39720, se la finestra è apparsa e funziona, lascia perdere il messaggio
<Genex> enzotib hai consigli per il mio problema?
<glpiana> Genex, prova ad aprire un terminale e a dare il comando: ping -c3 74.125.232.113
<glpiana> Genex, se pinga allora vanno impostati dei dns funzionanti
<glpiana> Genex, anzi se ping prova a dare: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> Genex, se ancora pinga sei a posto e devi controllare mica che firefox sia impostato per lavorare non in linea
<Genex> !glpiana non dai conto al fatto che il programma di chat pure resta a macinare?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> Genex, non ho capito cosa non faccio
<Genex> vabbè provo il ping, vediamo poi se va
<Guest65755> enzotib, ti ringrazio ho risolto.........grazie ad ubuntu e alla sua comunità  non si smette mai di imparare grazie
<minipc> sapete darmi i comandi per controllare la connessione wireless che cade senza motivo cioè vicino alle antenne?
<glpiana> minipc, digita in un terminale: tail -f /var/log/messages     e vedi se appare qualcosa quando perdi la connessione
<Guest39720> enzotib , grazie ho risolto
<enzotib> Guest39720, bene
<minipc> ok quindi devo dare comando e poi attendere che cada la connessione?
<Guest39720> grazie tanto w ubuntu e la sua comunità
<glpiana> minipc, sì
<minipc> ok fatto potresti anticiparmi eventuali mosse successive?
<minipc> visto che poi non avro' connessione x un po'
<glpiana> minipc, non saprei dirti. senza conoscere la causa della caduta della rete poi è ancora più dura
<glpiana> se poi ci sommi che tecnicamente di reti non so nulla ... :)
<minipc> glpiana ok adesso aspetto e poi ti faccio sapere grazie
<glpiana> minipc, sì, se anche io non ci fossi, c'è comuqneu un bel po' di gente in canale che ti può aiutare
<minipc> piu' di me sicuramente ;)
<glpiana> minipc, eventuali scritte che appaiono sul temrinale puoi mostrarle usando pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | minipc
<ubot-it> minipc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rosario2> enzotib minipc ci siete ancora
<enzotib> rosario2,
<rosario2> possibili soluzioni per il problema che solo firefox non và? ed ora ho scoperto che non funziona anche l'fpt
<rosario2> ftp
<lcu> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come si installano i temi personalizzati scaricati, su ubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> rosario2, proverei a rimuovere (o rinominare) la tua dir privata di firefox, per vedere se è lì il problema
<rosario2> non potrebbe essere la rete
<rosario2> perchè lo fa su due pc diversi
<rosario2> cmq firefox a casa funziona
<rosario2> solo con questa rete non và
<enzotib> rosario2, non ho idea
<nicotano> salve
<IppatsuMan> Aloha! Uso Ubuntu 10.04 e uso i driver video catalyst per la mia ATI HD 4550. Ogni tanto X si pianta con una schermata blu (ironia!) a strisce. L'unica cosa che posso fare è riavviare tutto con alt + sysrq. I log in /var/log/* non contengono nulla di interessante per individuare il problema. Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento per risolvere la cosa?
<bobbybong> ciao
<bobbybong> ho comprato una tavoletta grafica wacom bamboo CHT-461/L ho seguito le varie procedure per farla funzionare su ubuntu 10.10, ma non funziona
<mattia> come posso installare apache php in modo che funzioni tutto e che riesca a comunicare con il mio postgresql?
<lcu> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come si installano i temi personalizzati scaricati, su ubuntu 10.10
<mattia> lcu, basta che li trascini nella finestra, oppure devi cliccare il pulsante installa. Tutto poi dipende dal file scaricato, quindi di norma è come ti ho detto io, ma ci sono delle varianti: per esempio in gnome-look molti temi scaricati hanno delle istruzioni (magari in inglese) che spiegano passo a passo come installarli. Tutto queste guide le trovi prima di scaricarli o dentro il pacchetto del tema
<enzotib> !lamp | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApachePhpMySql
<mattia> enzotib, grazie
<mattia> enzotib, dice che la pagina non esiste
<mattia> MatteoR, salve, sono xdnyboy ricordi?
<enzotib> mattia, e c'hai ragione
<MatteoR> ah sì, ciao mattia
<MatteoR> mattia: Non mi ricordo però qual'era il tuo problema
<enzotib> mattia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mattia> MatteoR, alla fine sono stato costretto a formattare... ora di errori non ne ho più e postgresql 8.4 funziona correttamente, xo apache php (diciamo i file php che ho) non si connettono al mio server... fallendo la connessione... penso sia un problema di compatibilità, (il pacchetto è stato scaricato dal sito dell'enterprise db)
<MatteoR> mattia: può essere... forse dovresti dare un occhiatina ai log, però purtroppo non so nulla di Apache, non avendo mai lavorato con php. Mi dispiace
<MatteoR> MatteoR: Ti posso consigliare di dare un occhiata ai log in /var/log
<MatteoR> mattia: Ti posso consigliare di dare un occhiata ai log in /var/log
<MatteoR> Ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao MatteoR
<MatteoR> mattia: Scusa, fammi capire... tu vuoi creare un web server e abilitare la connessione da remoto?
<MatteoR> mattia: Ho capito: La connessione non è che la perde, la rifiuta. La fonte qui: http://server.html.it/guide/lezione/2239/configurare-apache/
<echo69> buongiorno a tutti
<neramarea> salve. dopo l'avvio, kubuntu mi fa inserire la pwd anche se ho spuntato la connessione automatica alla rete. dove devo metter mano?
<IppatsuMan> neramarea: click sul network manager -> manage connections -> other -> store connection secrets: -> scegli "in file (unencrypted)"
 * A|\|DR34 ciao gente...
<IppatsuMan> neramarea: click sul network manager -> manage connections -> other -> store connection secrets: -> scegli "in file (unencrypted)"
<neramarea> fatto. provo a riavviare
<neramarea> pare funzionare... altra domanda (scusate, ma è la prima volta che uso kde): dove trovo lo startup manager? devo fixare la risoluzione della splash image
<IppatsuMan> di quale splash? Quello del boot o quello dopo il login su kdm?
<Synaptic> esiste vmware Fusion per Ubuntu?
<neramarea> del boot
<neramarea> la scritta kubuntu 10.10, per intenderci
<neramarea> IppatsuMan?
<IppatsuMan> neramarea: per quello non so aiutarti, a me con i driver catalyst lo splash del boot è inutilizzabile (e ho solo lo splash testuale)
<neramarea> capisco. gironzolo un po' su google. il fix di ubuntu non sembra funzionare. mannaggia. ;-)
<zeitgeist> Buon giorno, problema con aggiornameti ubuntu
<zagor65> ciao a tutti
<zeitgeist> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568819/
<SirX> e pure a te
<zagor65> e' capitato a qualcuno di scaricare video e non trovarlo nella cartella tmp?
<NightwishSveiss> zagor65: a me spariscono sempre dalla tmp appena finiti di caricare
<zagor65> io non cio' chromium che devo da' fa'??
<K99Brain> zagor65, e cosa hai?
<zagor65> firefox
<A|\|DR34> K99Brain: si è tutta li la roba ecco perchè non trovavo una ceppa.
<zagor65> nooooooooooooooo
<K99Brain> zagor65, eh, l'ho scritto sopra, guarda in ~/.mozilla/firefox/NUMEROSTRANO/Cache
<zagor65> dal terminale?
<K99Brain> zagor65, anche da nautilus, è uguaqle
<zagor65> numerostrano cose l'url del video??
<K99Brain> zagor65, occhio che .mozilla è una dir nascosta
<zagor65> cosa i9ntendi per dir nascosta?
<K99Brain> zagor65, no, è una roba tipo s8d0ni82.default
<zeitgeist> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare? grazie
<K99Brain> zagor65, il nome inizia con un .
<K99Brain> zagor65, e in linux i nomi di file e directory che iniziano con un punto sono nascosti
<K99Brain> zagor65, in nautilus, pigia ctrl+h per vedere i file nascosti
<zeitgeist> non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu
<zagor65> grandissimo grazie
<jester-> zeitgeist: cioè?
<zeitgeist> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568819/
<zagor65> dicci zeitgeist
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get installa e tutto nel pastebin
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get install
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get update / pardon
<zagor65> oppure gestione aggiornamenti da sistema
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> da terminale e incolla
<zeitgeist> jester: ok sta lavorando
<zeitgeist> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568824/
<jester-> zeitgeist: disattiva tutti i repo ppa e ridai l'update
<jester-> zeitgeist: anche gli extra e proposed
<snapp> ao rega' un bel cursore lampeggiante in alto a sinistra provando a bootare windows sa grub
<zeitgeist> jester: scusa ma per me è cinese
<zeitgeist> jester: cosa sono i repo?
<K99Brain> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, i ppa li hai aggiunti tu, dovresti saperlo cosa sono, no?
<jester-> zeitgeist: software center> modifica>sorgenti software>altro sofware e togli la spunta a tutti i repo ppa ciofeca
<jester-> K99Brain: lol
<snapp> windows sta sulla partizione /dev/sdb1 ed e' cosi configurato:  http://pastebin.com/PDAEX1Ey
<zeitgeist> jester: può darsi che li abbia aggiunti ma li conosco sotto un altro nome
<K99Brain> zeitgeist, va beh, insomma... toglili
<jester-> snapp: sudo update-grub se poi ancora non parte usa supergrubcd, se continua non bootare è a bottane
<snapp> si fatto update-grub ma nada
<snapp> supergrubcd ???
<jester-> snapp: yesss
<jester-> snapp: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<snapp> praticamente mi la classica schermata in cui dice avviare normalmente oppure da ultima configurazione sicuramente funzionante oppure modalita' provvisoria, ma niente nessuna delle tre si blocca sul trattino nero lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<jester-> snapp: sembra un problema di winzoz
<zeitgeist> jester: fatto, ora avvio gli aggiornamente?
<snapp> risolto
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get -f install prima
<snapp> ho provato a cambiare impostazione su window e mettere apic
<snapp> ed e' andato
<snapp> ho provato a cambiare impostazione su bios e mettere apic
<snapp> ed e' andato
<zeitgeist> jester: ok
<zeitgeist> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568831/
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<zeitgeist> jester: fatto, dico S ?
<jester-> zeitgeist: certo
<zeitgeist> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/568833/
<jester-> zeitgeist: tornato al prompt senza errori?
<zeitgeist> jester: tutto ok
<zeitgeist> grazie
<jester-> a post
<sired> salve ragazzi! ho un problema con ubuntu e la scheda audio pci m-audio delta 1010lt. Quest'ultima è rilevata dal sistema ma nessun suono è riprodotto! ho anche disabilitato la scheda audio interna & installato i vari mixer grafici tipo envy24 e alsamixer, ma nada, non ci riesco...consigli in proposito?
<sired> ho ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> sired: in preferenze/audio>uscita è a default?
<sired> certo che si
<zeitgeist> jester: scusa, ma ora li devo lasciare sempe non spuntati i ppa ecc....
<zeitgeist> ?
<jester-> in alsamixer è tutto 00 sotto e alzato?
<jester-> zeitgeist: se vuoi risminchiare il sistema per avere la stessa roba, tipo wine, che c'è nel repo riabilitali
<zeitgeist> jester: no grazie, lol
<zeitgeist> jester. grazie ciao
<jester-> ciao
<sired> jester- tutto a 0 in alsamixer
<enzotib> tizbac: fix your connection
<snapp>  rega' prima della schermata di grub ricevo out of disk, mha i sistemi partono tutti ma e' fastidioso quell out of disk prima del grub
<OverMe> oh hi
<silverprince> buonasera a tutti
<silverprince> ho un problema con la webcam logitech quickcam pro 5000, a seguito dell'installazione ho dovuto scaricare, come indicato da un forum il pacchetto guvcview. Per testare la webcam era indicato il comando guvcview -d /dev/videoX     con x = a 0 a 1 oppure a 2. ho provato ad inserire tutte e tre le cifre con la zero pare funzioni, unico problema che la webcam la devo scollegare e ricollagare ogni volta che riavvio il pc
<silverprince> potreste indicarmi un modo per risolvere questo fastidioso problema?
<snapp> il mio caso non c'e' su ubuntu
<silverprince> ho ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<silverprince> se non stacco e riattacco la webcam mi da un errore nel quale dice Unable to start with minimum setup
<neramarea> non riesco a fixare il plymouth di kubuntu. le normali procedure, e i vari plymouth manager non funzionano.
<gigio> buonasera a tutti
<newlife> 'sera :)
<newlife> jester-: ti ricordi del problema di oggi?
<alnuvola_zzz_zzz> quale in bash il comando per scrivere dentro in file di testo
<Holden> alnuvola, echo ciao > file
<enzotib> alnuvola: tipo ls > output-file ??
<alnuvola> a ok grazie mille
<alnuvola> piu semplice che mai
<enzotib> alnuvola: e non cambiare nick quando vai away, please
<alnuvola> senza oef ecc
<alnuvola> grrrr
<tull> anche voi avete problemi di codifica mp3 con sound juicer? io codifico, ma poi nautilus mi dice che il bitrate è di 32 kbps
<newlife> Holden: ciao ti ricordi del mio problema di oggi?
<Holden> newlife, si, ciao
<newlife> Holden: beh... non so per quale motivo la live in fase di installazione (ma prima che io dassi l'ok).......... aveva trasformato il volume ntfs in brtfs . senza autorizzazione.........
<newlife> Holden: con gparted l'ho reso nuovamente ntfs .... il pc è ripartito da winzozz con la procedura iniziale della prima installazione........ (meglio che niente)
<Holden> tull, lame è installato? a me consiglia anche gstreamer0.10-lame
<tull> Holden, in ubunut 10.04 non c'è un pacchetto con quel nome
<tull> ubuntu
<Holden> tull, impossibile, anche io ho 10.04
<Holden> tull, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568896/
<tull> Holden, in gestore pacchetti se digito nel campo di ricerca gstreamer0.10-lame, viene fuori solo sound-juicer
<Holden> !info gstreamer0.10-lame lucid
<ubot-it> Package gstreamer0.10-lame does not exist in lucid
<Holden> Nota, viene selezionato gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse al posto di gstreamer0.10-lame
<tull> Holden, quello ce l'ho
<Holden> ok, assicurati sia installato
<tull> assicurato
<Holden> ok, scegli su preferenze: formato: qualità CD, mp3
<tull> gia fatto, mi converte in mp3 ma poi nautilus magari sbaglia lui il bitrate
<tull> che riga hai in sound-juicer?
<Holden> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<tull> io ho: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc vbr=4 vbr-quality=1 vbr-min-bitrate=192 quality=2
<tull> Holden, prova a convertire in mp3 un cd, e poi dimmi che bitrate vede nautilus
<Holden> tull, mi dispiace ma non ho il lettore cd in questo momento
<Holden> tull, chiudi sound juicer. poi    rm ./.gconf/apps/sound-juicer/%gconf.xml
<Holden> tull, poi non ti fidare di nautilus, aprilo con totem e vedi che dice
<Holden> tull, oppure prova rubyripper, io mi sono trovato sempre bene con quello
<tull> Holden, dove lo vedo in totem?
<Holden> tull, proprietà
<enzotib> anche "file" ti dice il bitrate
<alo21> salve a tutti
<tull> c'è solo la scaletta in prprietaà
<Holden> tull, ctrl-p
<alo21> chi sa che modulo è quello di ubuntu.com?
<tull> Holden, si ma si vede solo la scaletta
<alo21> lo slideshow
<Holden> tull, http://imagebin.org/138651
<alo21> Holden: salve
<Holden> tull, altrimenti usa file da terminale :)
<Holden> alo21, ciao
<tull> ok
<alo21> Holden: sai per caso cosa usano sul sito di ubuntu.com?
<Holden> alo21, in che senso?
<alo21> Holden: il cms è Drupak?
<alo21> drupal*
<Holden> alo21, ah, non saprei. hai scandagliato il wiki? magari trovi delle informazioni
<alo21> info sul wiki italiano o internazionale?
<Holden> prova entrambi
<alo21> Holden: ok grazie
<Holden> di niente alo21
<itDany83> Buonasera a tutti
<itDany83> sono un nuovo appassionato di linux
<tull> appassionato per poco :)
<dante___> ciao a tutti
<dante___> avete notato che ultimamente i video che si scaricano non si trovano piu' nella cartella tmp?
<K99Brain> dante___, che browser usi?
<dante___> firefox
<dante___> perche?
<K99Brain> dante___, allora li trovi in ~/.mozilla/firefox/NUMEROSTRANO/Cache
<tull> qualcuno usa rhythmbox spesso con i cd, come gli va, bene?
<tull> ho bisogno di una versione di rhythmbox che non si blocchi con i cd
<dante___> scusa dove li trovo???
<K99Brain> dante___, nella tua home
<Steeler> rhythmbox è un pessimo programma
<K99Brain> dante___, .mozilla è una dir nascolsta
<tull> Steeler, perchè?
<yankee> a me non si è mai bloccato con i cd
<tull> la versione 0.12.8 si blocca spesso
<yankee> e l'itunes di linux IMO non esiste
<yankee> io ho la 0.13.1
<Steeler> tull, rhythmbox in confronta a winamp non è niente, mi costa dirlo, ma devo.
<tull> cosa ha winamp in più?
<Steeler> tull, winamp gestisce le playlist con maestria.
<tull> cioè?
<tull> va be ma chissene frega winamp è per windows
<Steeler> tull, infatti sono costrettoa ad avere la virtualizzazione.
<tull> solo per winamp? ....
<Steeler> tull, winamp ed excel.
<tull> ah ok ti posso concedere excel
<tull> ma excel non va con wine?
<Steeler> tull,  non mi piace wine
<tull> gusti
<tull> usare lka virtualizzazione solo per winamp mi sembra eccessivo
<yankee> si è veramente un dito nel culo wine
<tull> eh?
<tull> è un gran progetto wine
<yankee> boh lo trovo un gran casino
<tull> ma sai perchè esistewine?
<yankee> se provi a disinistallare i programmi.. si reinstallano
<yankee> lol
<tull> mica per far andare i programmi di windows su linux
<tull> glquella è una conseguenza
<yankee> wine is not a emuletor :)
<tull> beh lo fanno per imparare, e per fare meglio degli sviluppatori microsoft
<tull> avevo uan bellsssima intervista ad un developer di wine
<tull> tant'è che succede a volte che i programmi su wine vanno piu veloci che su windows
<tull> è un progetto che va velocissimo
<yankee> beh si vero , però itunes non ci gira :(
<tull> se non ci fosse, non ci sarebbe neanche la possibilità
<tull> visto che stiamo parlando di sistemi totalmente incompatibili
<tull> yankee, lamentati con la apple
<tull> i dispositivi apple li hai comprati tu non io
<tull> io ho anche usato il 3d con wine
<tull> cabri 3d
<tull> e cabri 2d
<yankee> non ho ipod iphone ecc... itunes lo uso come player
<yankee> e lo ritengo il miliore
<yankee> migliore
<tull> purtroppo è per win e mac
<yankee> già
<tull> noi ne abbiamo altri
<tull> comunque questo di rhythmbox è un bug non la normalità
<werewolf_> ciao raga
<werewolf_> sera a tutti
<werewolf_> come andiamo?
<tull> yankee, non si può tutto, in goni caso ti dovrai accontentare
<Otacon22> Cosa mi consigliate per leggere feed rss su ubuntu? Intendo qualcosa di integrato bene con libnotify e compagni
<werewolf_> raga
<werewolf_> una domanda
<yankee> pultroppo si
<werewolf_> ho un dsco esterno usb formattato in fat32 ma con il file sistem sputtanato
<werewolf_> nel senso che ho i dati ma non riesco a copiarli da nessuna parte
<werewolf_> come posso fare per tirarli fuori?
<sapo> Ciao raga! Qualcuno sa dirmi se il d-link DSM-510 supporta DLNA e funziona col nostro Ubuntu??
<sapo> ho guardato un po in giro ma si parla come al solito solo di winzoz...
<alice_ubuntu> buonasera a tutti
<alice_ubuntu> vi posto una cosa curiosa: in un "ovetto Kinder" ho trovato una sorta di chiavetta usb...
<alice_ubuntu> ...la cui funzione sarebbe (da windows) un collegamento verso il loro sito per dei giochini...
<alice_ubuntu> il mio interesse è arrivato quando facendo una proprietà da gestione dischi scopre che la capacità è di 2,2 TB!!!!!!!!!
<alice_ubuntu> Ma saranno reali?
<A|\|DR34> prova a metterci qualcosa da 1 tera XD
<A|\|DR34> ma secondo te esistono in commercio chiavette da 2,2 Tb
<A|\|DR34> ?
<A|\|DR34> al massimo le avranno in fase di sperimentazione...
<alice_ubuntu> E' purtroppo montata come un cd-rom, ed è in sola lettura
<A|\|DR34> alice_ubuntu: cmq mi sa che i 2,2 Tb non ci sono :D
<alice_ubuntu> infatti vi chiedo se c'è la possibilità di cambiargli la partizione in ext4
<A|\|DR34> prova con gparted
<alice_ubuntu> <A|\|DR34> guarda, anche secondo me, ma la curiosità è a mille
<A|\|DR34> ma secondo me è meglio che la butti quella chiavetta infetta :P
<[Enrico]> impossibile che ci siano 2 TB :)
<alice_ubuntu> già provato con gparted ma non vede il disco, forse perchè lo vede come cd
<[Enrico]> assolutamente impossibile
<Holden> alice_ubuntu, mostra una foto del dispositivo alieno :D
<alice_ubuntu> <Holden> come faccio?
<Holden> alice_ubuntu, non so se sei a conoscenza, ma esistono dei dispositivi chiamati "macchine fotografiche" xD
<alice_ubuntu> ahahahahaha
<alice_ubuntu> aspè sono sul sito della kinder!!!!!
<Holden> alice_ubuntu, oggi anche un comune telefonino può produrre queste "fotografie". una volta che hai il file mettilo su http://imagebin.org/
<A|\|DR34> alice_ubuntu: occhio al sito della kinder
<A|\|DR34> xD
<alice_ubuntu> più facile: http://scambiofigurine.forumfree.it/?t=50579738
<werewolf_> ciao alice_ubuntu
<werewolf_> come va?
<alice_ubuntu> 1* post, figura 09
<alice_ubuntu> quel coso nero con l'etichetta di bart
<alice_ubuntu> ciao
<werewolf_> raga una domanda
<A|\|DR34> alice_ubuntu: stai attenta che ti arrivano i simpson fuori dal monitor :) con quelle chiavette superspaziose non si sa mai :P
<werewolf_> come faccio a condividere il cdrom con samba su ubuntu
<werewolf_> che quando inserisco un cd
<alice_ubuntu> eh-eh!!!
<werewolf_> con l'automount cambia il nome e la share non funziona???
<alice_ubuntu> vado, mo provo a distruggere la partizione in qualche modo e vi faccio sapere....
<alice_ubuntu> ciaoooooo
<A|\|DR34> alice_ubuntu: dopo aver collegato quella chiavetta al tuo Pc non ti nutrirai più di roba della kinder
<A|\|DR34> -.-
<werewolf_> nessuno mi sa dare una mano per il mio problema?
<werewolf_> questo è un prob però...
<werewolf_> su debian non mi succedeva sta roba
<snapp> http://www.youtube.com/user/Mipiacepiccolo?v=A62raWhv_Eo&feature=pyv&ad=9094343868&kw=
<juventus> o
<Synaptic> come posso fare per ottimizzare il video della mia webcam su ubuntu?
<Synaptic> si vede tutto nero
<Synaptic> con qualche ombra sfocata
<antonella> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta con firefox che non si apre, va in crash
<istanza> salve, non riesco più ad accedere alla rete locale (samba): vedo i pc (win) ma fallisce l'accesso dopo lunga attesa (impossibile montare la posizione). qualche idea?
<werewolf_> ce ancora qualcuno in chat?
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-19
<esulu> scusatemi che cosa è Gobby
<simone> buonasera
<simone> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<simone> per configurare la ca
<simone> cam
<simone> c'è nesssuno?
<puffo73> c'e qualcuno? mi sembra di essere la particella di sodio
<simone> oi ci sei?
<simone> nin@
<simone> oi
<simone> guzer
<snapp> giorno a tutti
<snapp> avrei una domandina.
<snapp> e' possibile secondo voi, ottenere un raid tra: un lvm [omposto da 3 vl su 3 dischi diversi (tutti ide)] e un hd separato sempre ide? cioe' io so che i dischi in raid devono essere identici, ma ho visto girando per la rete che e' possibile realizzare una cosa del genere, ma sono un po' scettico. Idee?
<UserXP> cia a tutti
<UserXP> avrei una domanda da porvi
<UserXP> e' possibile secondo voi, ottenere un raid tra: un lvm [omposto da 3 vl su 3 dischi diversi (tutti ide)] e un hd separato sempre ide? cioe' io so che i dischi in raid devono essere identici, ma ho visto girando per la rete che e' possibile realizzare una cosa del genere, ma sono un po' scettico. Idee?
<Shin3> \o
<freepenguin0> ciao
<freepenguin0> è da ieri sera che se blocco lo schermo in ubuntu quando provo a sbloccarlo mettendo la password non mi fa più entrare dicendomi che la password è sbagliata
<freepenguin0> avete riscontrato anche voi questo bug?
<al1207> cerco aiuto per leggere le cartelle di windows, grazie
<attemptD> !chat | al1207
<ubot-it> al1207: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<al1207> AIUTO !!!!!!!
<miki_> ciao ragazzi mi aiutate a far funzionare il mio scanner? è un vecchio acer ma non viene riconosciuto, dice che non c'è la periferica attaccata....
<miki_> c'è nessuno che mi da una mano?
<Mithra84> anyone know how suspend/ibernate hp elitebook 8540w in ubuntu??
<Mithra84> qualcuno sa come abilitare la funzione "sospensione" sul portatile?
<Mithra84> ho la versione 10.10 di ubuntu...ma non ne vuole sapere di sospendersi
<attemptD> da qualche parte in amministrazione sistema.
<attemptD> :)
<attemptD> non l'ho sottomano adesso.
<attemptD> !sospensione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sospensione'
<attemptD> Mithra84   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/SuspendHowTo
<attemptD> no e' un post vecchissimo.
<Mithra84> perchè ho letto qualche guida
<Mithra84> queste dicono che la sospensione sui nuovi portatili hp non và a causa delle porte USB 3.0
<barra_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<attemptD> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/9.04/ubuntu/hardware/it/laptops.html     Mithra84
<attemptD> si e' vero
<Mithra84> ho sbagliato canale?
<attemptD> ibernazione e sospensione non vanno. causa il driver per usb 3.0
<Mithra84> scusate ma è la prima volta che lo uso...
<attemptD> non hai sbagliato canale.
<Mithra84> ah ok allora avevo letto giusto
<miki_> nessuno mi aiuta?
<Mithra84> come posso risolvere la questione?
<attemptD> uso kubuntu e quindi ho i menu diversi dai tuoi. :)
<attemptD> richiedi piu' tardi magari c'e' qualcuno che ha risolto quel problema e puo' aiutarti o comunque piu' esperto.
<attemptD> io ho risolto non usando ne sospensione ne ibernazione. ho disattivato il demone di gestione energetica. ma ho un desktop.
<Mithra84> ah ok ^_^ grazie cmq attempt0^^
<attemptD> peraltro il driver della pci dove ho usb3 non segnala errore se ha un dispositivo usb3 collegato. potresti provare a montare un hd usb3.
<Mithra84> dovrei provare con un supporto di massa usb3 ^^ vedrò di comprarmi una pennetta allora ^_^
<attemptD> mettendolo prima del boot. booti con hd esterno collegato e acceso. poi se non lo vede lo spegni e lo riaccendi finche' lo rileva.
<Mithra84> ah okiz
<attemptD> vedi se poi la sospensione non funziona ugualmente. il contro e' che tocca tenerlo sempre collegato.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<attemptD> in questo modo il driver del kernel non da' errore. almeno a me. giorno jester-
<jester-> oìì attemptD
<attemptD> sai niente su sospensione non funzionante con porte usb 3.0?
<attemptD> xhci fail mi pare.
<jester-> attemptD: ninzo. hai pc con usb3?
<Mithra84> sto provando a vedere il file acpi-support
<Mithra84> sulla guida dice di mettere ACPI_SLEEP=true
<attemptD> si e pure Mithra84 ma il suo problema e' piu' grande. e' un laptop. io nel desk ho disattivato il demone che gestisce la sospensione e fine li.
<attemptD> Mithra84 io le ho provate tutte le opzioni di acpi, l'ho pure disattivato da bios il supporto ma non ho ottenuto risultato positivo. e comunque al limite ottieni solo che resti sempre acceso.
<Mithra84> ho aperto il file e dice che ci sono diversi metodi per sospendere/ibernare...tra cui dbus-pm, dbus-hal, pm-utils
<jester-> attemptD: segnalato il buggo?
<Mithra84> ma poi leggo anche :    SUSPEND_METHODS="dbus-pm dbus-hal pm-utils"
<attemptD> non ti resta che provare. hai comunque una swap sufficiente?
<Mithra84> ho uno swap di 8 gb
<Mithra84> come la ram del resto
<attemptD> jester- e' conosciuto il buggo.
<Mithra84> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+elitebook+8540w
<attemptD> yves mi ha segnalato che con il kernel precedente non lo faceva. precedente a lucid. 2.6.32 insomma.
<Mithra84> la guida l'ho letta da qui...dite che funge? sono Nubbo non vorrei far danni...
<attemptD> su debian stessa storia pari pari. stesso kernel. eppure e' stable.
<Mithra84> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998    questo dovrebbe essere il buggo
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 522998 in linux "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend" [Medium,Fix released]
<attemptD> Mithra84 dipende da te. non fare errori. sono workaround consigliati nel launchpad dove e' segnalato il bug e quindi discretamente attendibili.
<Mithra84> quindi devo aprire con gedti il file indicato e cancellare la parte?
<Mithra84> sono andato in /etc/pm/config.d
<Mithra84> poi ho scritto gedit unload_module ma gedit non mi apre nulla ^_^
<attemptD> aspetta fammi leggerel
<Mithra84> ti ringrazio tanto veramente ...
<templare> Buongiorno a tutti
<Mithra84> buongiorno ^_^_
<templare> ho un rebus da risolvere , posso postarlo ?
<templare> Ci provo, ubuntu 10.10, se connesso a rete wireless linksys funziona, se connesso a rete wireless belkin si pianta appena si connette, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ??
<Mithra84> io purtroppo no :(
<attemptD> Mithra84
<Mithra84> eccomi
<attemptD> a quel che ho letto io devi fare una cosa diversa dal toccare quel file. non capisco dove tu lo abbia letto.
<templare> sto iniziando a credere alle entità spirituali
<attemptD> devi provare a fare questo.  vedi se hai il file /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module
<Mithra84> non lo ho
<attemptD> sudo touch -r /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module
<attemptD> controlla se lo ha creato.
<Mithra84> dice non riuscito, file o directory non esistente
<attemptD>   poi sudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module
<Mithra84> apre schermata di gedit bianca...
<attemptD> sudo mkdir -r /etc/pm/config.d/
<Mithra84> mi dice    mkdir= opzione non valida -- "r"
<attemptD> scusa mkdir /etc/pm/config.d/
<Mithra84> impossibile creare la cartella "/etc/pm/config.d" : file già esistente
<Mithra84> spetta io tutti questi comandi li ho dati mentre sono già nella cartella config.d   . Devo stare sulla schermata principale del terminale?
<SirX> -.-
<Mithra84> so niubbo assai XD
<Mithra84> ho ubuntu da una settimana >___>
<attemptD> sudo touch /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module
<SirX> è la prima distro linux che usi?
<Mithra84> si
<attemptD> vai tranquillo che non abbiamo ancora rotto niente.
<Mithra84> purtroppo sempre stato utente winzoz...poi dove aver dovuto ripristinare il sistema dopo appena una settimana per colpa di daemon tools ho deciso ( sotto consiglio di un amico informatico) di passare a ubuntu
<attemptD> controlla che si sia creato il file.
<Mithra84> sisi ora cista
<Mithra84> ( scusate la mia ignoranza =(  )
<attemptD> sudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module
<SirX> tranquillo... vedi di risolvere ora :)
<Mithra84> okk mi apre gedit con un file bianco
<attemptD> ci scrivi pari pari. copia incolla da qui.
<attemptD> SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci-hcd"
<attemptD> poi salvi e chiudi.
<Mithra84> su terminale mi da un po di errori è normale?
<Mithra84> "bad flagvector"
<attemptD> a loro parere da ora in poi il modulo non dovrebbe dare problemi e non essere utilizzato. ovvero le usb3 ti funzioneranno come usb2. dovrebbe pero' funzionare sia ibernazione che sospensione.
<attemptD> si normale
<Mithra84> ok provo la sospensione
<attemptD> salvi e chiudi prima il file. poi il terminale.
<attemptD> no riavvii.
<Mithra84> e nel caso volessi riattivare le usb3 devo cancellare sta cosa giusto?
<attemptD> se hai problemi entri in una shell e dai sudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module
<SirX> oddio
<attemptD> ops
<SirX> spendi soldi per usb3.0 per poi farle funzionare da 2.0?
<attemptD> lol
<SirX> non è una gran soluzione questa
<attemptD> sudo nano /etc/pm/config.d/unload_module e metti una # davanti alla linea che avevi scritto.
<Mithra84> no al momento non ho nessun supporto che vada in usb 3...però mi è piu comoda la sospensione...poi forse con il nuovo kernel o altri metodi aggiusteranno la questione...
<attemptD> gedit da shell non funge
<attemptD> l'altra e' lasciare un device usb3 collegato. il modulo non va' in fail e probabilmente funziona tutto quanto.
<Mithra84> quindi se dovessero servirmi la usb 3 rilancio il comando e le attivo giusto? non mi sembra un grosso problema ^_^
<attemptD> e comunque si passa da 30mb/s a 90mb/s quando va' bene con usb3.
<attemptD> devi commentare la linea e quel comando non funziona piu'. metti un # davanti alla linea.
<Mithra84> vabbè era per gestire completamente il pc ( è nuovo..) .
<attemptD> fai un file di log. e registraci tutte le modifiche che fai a mano al pc e come le hai fatte.
<Mithra84> mi sembra un ottima idea ^_^
<newlife> una domanda.... è possibile creare un live dvd di ubuntu della versione con tutti gli aggiornamenti già presenti?
<attemptD> chiamalo modifiche-manuali o come ti pare. e salvaci tutto quello che combini al pc fuori dalla norma. cioe' non usando i suoi programmi o il suo installatore.
<attemptD> esiste newlife
<attemptD> si chiama daily
<Mithra84> cmq appena provato ^^ la sospensione funge sia da tasto, sia chiudendo lo schermo...ora provo la ibernazione. Cmq siete grandi!
<newlife> attemptD: cercavo una guida per farlo ma..... non la trovo.....
<attemptD> cerca ubuntu daily iso.
<newlife> attemptD: ovviamente si tratta dell'ultima release (10.10) giusto?
<attemptD> contiene tutti gli aggiornamenti alla data. quelli normali non i programmi che hai messo tu.
<attemptD> si
<attemptD> altrimenti c'e' un programma apposta e ti fai la tua distro personale ma non ricordo il nome.
<newlife> attemptD: grazie.. ma non lo trovo su ricerca in ubuntu
<Mithra84> oh funziona sia sospensione che ibernazione ^_^ ^_^ ^_
<attemptD> meglio cosi'.
<Mithra84> grazie ancora! altra domanda...sapete se la funzione turbo-boost è supportata da ubuntu 10.10?
<newlife> attemptD: mi sai dire dove la trovo la daily?
<jester-> newlife: la daily è la alpha
<attemptD> e si solo natty.
<attemptD> e' lei l'ultima.
<newlife> jester-: grazie :D ahhh.... dimenticavo jester- ricordi il problema di ieri? :D
<jester-> è ancora abbastanza scombinata, no java sun, no nvidia driver etc etc
<jester-> newlife: non ricordo
<attemptD> Mithra84 credo funzioni. cosi' come l'ypertrhread.
<newlife> jester-: del pc nuovo ...... beh....... praticamente non so per quale motivo la live in fase iniziale di installazione aveva cambiato la partizione ntfs in brtfs .......
<newlife> jester-: ti avevo detto se ricambiando la partizione tornavo nella fase iniziale........
<jester-> newlife: mo ricordo, hai poi ripristinato il pc?
<newlife> jester-: beh . io c'ho provato. cambiata la partizione il pc è ripartito in configurazione iniziale :) risolto!
<jester-> bene
<newlife> jester-: ma non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<jester-> newlife: è l'unica via in certi casi
<jester-> newlife: allora adesso come sei messo con le partizioni
<attemptD> un disco solo?
<newlife> jester-: praticamente una da 420 gb primaria, una da 20 gb primaria di recovery, altre due da 150 mb e 200 mb di cui disconosco la motivazione
<__nick> ciao a tutti
<Mithra84> ciao
<jester-> newlife: bisogna ridurre la 400 gb e creare una linux e una swap
<__nick> sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul macbook ma ho dei problemi, chi mi puo aiutare?
<newlife> jester-: tra parentesi la live di maverick presenta alcuni problemi sul pc nuovo quindi stavo cercando come preparare una live aggiornatissima e stabile per provare in altro modo
<attemptD> a che fare su un mac?
<__nick> è?
<jester-> __nick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<newlife> jester-: non me la fa ridurre perchè dice che non è possibile creare + di 4 partizioni primarie
<__nick> gia provata
<jester-> __nick: linux su un mac, per smantettarci a parte, è come percuotersi col cilicio
<__nick> percuotiamoci :)
<jester-> __nick: che problema hai
<jester-> newlife: se vuoi infila il cdlive che facciamo in diretta
<__nick> praticamente quando espelle il cd esce una schermata nera, stile dos o terminal, con piu o meno la seguente scritta :I/O error ....... .....  codice . una valangata di errori
<newlife> jester-: grazie :D devo posizionarmi pero' vicino al router perchè la scheda wireless non va con la live :D mi aspetti?
<jester-> newlife: ok
<__nick> e non riavvia e si blocca
<jester-> __nick: per essere3 avviato devi installare grub sull partizione e non su mbr altrimenti efit non lo vede
<__nick> nella partizione di ubuntu?
<attemptD> si
<__nick> il si è per me? :)
<attemptD> quando finisci l'installazione e ti fa' il riepilogo
<attemptD> di cosa formattera' hai una casella con scritto avanzate
<jester-> __nick: grub usualmente va su mbr, ma col mac devi installarlo su partizione
<attemptD> ci clicchi e indichi dove vuoi mettere il grub.
<__nick> fatto e non funziona
<jester-> __nick: il bootloader del mac lo vede?
<__nick> no, perche dopo che si impasta, deve riavviare il mac tenendo premuto il tasto "accensione" e quando riavvio esce " errore nel caricamento del file sistem"
<jester-> __nick: retfit lo hai messo?
<__nick> refit installato
<jester-> __nick: e aò rebbot linux non c'é?
<__nick> no
<newlife> che poi sono una capra jester- ..... sto caricando da cd live quando da chiavetta usb è molto più veloce........ vabbe' pazienza.... mi devi attendere un po' di piu'
<__nick> e in disc utility, in mac, mi dice che la partizione nn è attiva
<jester-> __nick: allora grub è andato a finire su mbr
<__nick> ma la partizione la scelgo io manualmente!
<__nick> e ovviamente è quella di ubuntu
<jester-> __nick: va installato sulla partizione di ubuntu, a quel punto refit lo vde
<jester-> vede*
<__nick> lo so ma nn va :(
<jester-> __nick: se al boot refit non trova linux hai installato grub sul posto sbagliato
<__nick> ragazzi la partizoine è quella di ubuntu :)
<Mithra84> come faccio a vedere se il programma kacpid sta utilizzando il 100 % della cpu??la guida dice che è un bug comune sul mio modello di notebook...
<filo1234> Mithra84: top
<jester-> __nick: hai messo su hd interno o usb
<__nick> *partizione
<__nick> interno
<__nick> non ditemi di virtualizzare :)
<jester-> __nick: in fase di installazione hai settato di installare grub su partizione ubuntu?
<__nick> certo
<attemptD> Mithra84 in terminale dai top
<jester-> __nick: se fosse correttamente installato refit lo vedrebbe
<attemptD> vedi tutti i processi e quanta cpu consumano Mithra84
<__nick> ho creato la swap , formattato in ext4 ( o simile :) )e punto di mount /
<__nick> corretto?
<jester-> __nick: si e in avanzate?
<__nick> instllata la grub sula partizione di ubuntu
<__nick> *installata
<__nick> oggi nn riesco a scrivere scusate :)
<Mithra84> dal top non risulta nulla riguardo questo presunto kacpid quindi non dovrebbe dar problemi giusto?^_^  . Un "problema" grafico...Sapete perke non mi funziona la "expo"? devo attivarla manualmente? Ho gia messo Aspetto--> effetti visivi etc
<jester-> __nick: avrai anche creato la linux ext4 montata / optre alla swap
<__nick> tutte e due
<jester-> __nick: da cdlive e in chroot prova a reinstallare grub
<__nick> ok, un aiuto su come fare?
<__nick> thx
<Mithra84> risolto premendo Super+e
<__nick> ?
<jester-> __nick: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<__nick> thx
<__nick> thx, c provo e faro sapere!
<__nick> :)
<jester-> __nick: invece di grub-install /dev/sda sarà grub-install /dev/sdax  x n di partizione
<__nick> ok thx
<newlife1> jester-:  ci sono >(
<jester-> newlife1: apri gparted, fai uno shot e posta
<jester-> !imagebin | newlife1
<ubot-it> newlife1: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<newlife1> ok jester-
<newlife1> jester-: http://imagebin.org/138736
<nicotano> buongiorno
<newlife1> azzz jester- adesso ho due partizioni ntfs praticamente [ gia diviso
<newlife1> non l-avevo visto jester-
<newlife1> lascia perdere jester- la mia frase sopra.... ho visto i draghi forse
<jester-> newlife1: biogna fare un resize di sda2
<jester-> newlife1: destro su sda2 e poi resize
<newlife1> jester-:  ok
<jester-> newlife1: riducila sottraendo lo spazio che ti serve per linux
<jester-> newlife1: tranquillo che fino a che non si salva non cambia nulla
<newlife1> fatto jester-
<newlife1> jester-: 245gb per winzozz e 200 gb per non allocate
<jester-> newlife1: adesso vai su spazio non allocato e fai nuova estesa
<newlife1> che tipo jester-_
<newlife1> ?
<jester-> newlife1: extended
<jester-> grande tutto lo spazio
<newlife1> jester-: perdonami ma con la live non mi prende il destro del pad..... mi dici dove la trovo sul menu?
<jester-> spe che apro
<jester-> newlife1: menu partition
<newlife1> jester guarda qua http://imagebin.org/138737
<jester-> newlife1: devi mettere estesa
<jester-> newlife1: primo box a destra
<newlife1> jester-: io dal menu ho solo NEW e appena clicco su new mi da quell-errore
<jester-> newlife1: si apre una finestra o no
<jester-> newlife1: vai su unallocated e poi new
<newlife1> jester-: io nel menu partition ho solo NEW.... tutto il resto non selezionabile
<jester-> newlife1: si apre la gui
<newlife1> jester-: appena clicco new mi da quellerrore
<jester-> newlife1: fa vedere prima di fare new
<SirX> http://www.sitolamer.com/ermes/index.php?mod=Reader&id=12 <--ahahahahhaha
<attemptD> un mouse con cavo a portata di mano?
<newlife1> jester-:  ecco http://imagebin.org/138738
<jester-> newlife1: adesso vai su unallocated dopo sda2 e fai new
<jester-> newlife1: aperta la finestra?
<newlife1> jester-: ecco qua appena clicco su new...http://imagebin.org/138739
<jester-> newlife1: salva il cambiamento va
<newlife1> jester-: vado?
<jester-> newlife1: vai
<newlife1> andato.... incrocio le dita
<newlife1> ok jester-
<newlife1> provo ora come estesa?
<jester-> newlife1: chiudi e riapri gparted
<newlife1> ok
<newlife1> ci siamo jester-
<jester-> newlife1: la fa?
<newlife1> come prima.... non me la fa fare
<jester-> newlife1: è strana la cosa
<newlife1> jester-: infatti.... quello che dicevo ieri....
<jester-> newlife1: è uscito il menu o ancora scassa
<newlife1> jester-: esce l-errore come prima..... non esce il gui per fare la partiizone estesa
<jester-> adesso ne ha solo 3 diprimarie
<newlife1> jester-: ma allora perche-_
<jester-> bisognerebbe spostare lo spazio alla fine
<K99Brain> una delle 4 partizioni primarie però va tolta
<newlife1> per unificare le partizioni non allocate?
<K99Brain> sennò non fa fare l'estesa
<newlife1> K99Brain: gi' ma.... poi escludo il sistema di recovery del pc
<jester-> K99Brain: si sposta alla fine il non allocato ma come cazzo fare?
<jester-> lo spazio prima e dopo credo che sia
<newlife1> K99Brain: se non faccio l-estesa.... come installo ubuntu?
<jester-> o spostare la fat prima
<K99Brain> newlife1, ma dentro la HP_TOOLS che roba c'è?
<newlife1> K99Brain: un sacco di software proprietario hp per il ripristino del sistema
<newlife1> K99Brain: non vorrei toccarlo
<jester-> newlife1: ha ragione K99Brain sono sempre 4 le primarie
<K99Brain> newlife1, secondo me è la piu sacrificabile
<K99Brain> newlife1, potresti copiare il contenuto su una chiavetta
<newlife1> K99Brain: altrimenti ciccia? non si puo- aggirare il problema?
<jester-> newlife1: non si puo
<filo1234> usi la ciofeca wubi
<K99Brain> newlife1, le partizioni estese sono state inventate proprio per superare il limite delle 4 partizioni primarie
<jester-> puoi avere o 4 primarie e o 3 + estesa
<filo1234> altrimenti formatti tutto e rifai come vuoi tu
<newlife1> jester-: K99Brain se lo copio.. poi pero- al bisogno non parte mica quel sistema hp..... va un automatico se ci sono problemi al pc
<filo1234> non come vuole HP
<newlife1> filo1234: sono in accordo con te..... ma il pc c-ha solo due giorni e se modifico quelle parti... addio garanzia
<jester-> newlife1: hp mi pare ti faccia un paio di dvd anche
<newlife1> jester-: non ho dvd allegati..... devo vedere se lo posso fare tramite hp tools all-avvio
<K99Brain> newlife1, l'alternativa è wubi cone dice filo1234. Ma il sistema girerebbe dentro la partizione di win e se si scassa quello rischi di perdere pure ubuntu
<filo1234> newlife1: la modifica del sw non c'entra con la garanzia dell'HW
<jester-> newlife1: da li li fai ma prima rimetti a posto riallargando sda2
<newlife1> filo1234: si che c-azzecca se modifichi le partizioni e togli il sistema di recovery..... mica ti fanno assistenza gratis se ci pacciughi dentro...
<filo1234> il problema è che probabilmente non ti hanno dato un cd
<jester-> newlife1: mi ricordi che con l'hp della figlia li avevo fatti i dvd ripristino
<jester-> e li fa fare  una volta sola
<zizzo> salve a tutti ho problemi con la wifi nel senso non si accende forse mi mancano i driversssss
<jester-> filo1234: la prima volta che l'ho acceso mi usci l'avviso
<filo1234> newlife1: non c'entra nulla io posso pure manfdargli il pc senza disco, perchè nel disco ci faccio i fatti miei...e la garanzia riguarda l'HW
<newlife1> jester-: ok provo. ripristino la partizione come prima e provo a fare i dvd di ripristino.... con la speranza che li faccia bootable..... e non copi solo i programmi
<filo1234> cazzate
<jester-> newlife1: sono bootabili
<roby-opera> buongiorno,ho un problema con il file fstab,ho aggiunto (penso) correttamente l UIDD della partizione di windows (il resto dei codici li ho copiati dagli altri dischi ma non si monta,come errore mi dice che devo essere root,come posso risolvere?
<jester-> almeno il primo e se guardi sul man te lo dice
<newlife1> filo1234: se lo dici tu.... un mio conoscente a paciugato dentro l-hd e fatto saltare il sistema di recovery..... loro glihanno addebitato il lavoro perch[ con il sistema di recovery poteva farlo da solo >(
<filo1234> peggio pe rlui
<jester-> roby-opera: fa vedere fstab nel pastebin
<roby-opera> ok
<newlife1> filo1234:  eheh infatti
<zizzo> jester
<newlife1> ok ragazzi..... grazie
<zizzo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roby-opera> ecco il fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/569131/ (l'ultima riga è quella del disco win)
<Mithra84> ragazzi qualcuno di voi sà se funziona il software fluent gambit su ubuntu?
<zizzo> mi date una mano con dei driver atheros...
<jester-> roby-opera: che sono le righe 5 e 6
<jester-> roby-opera: la la 9 dovrebbe essere
<roby-opera> non lo so.ma erno gia di default (non sono su ubuntu)
<roby-opera> *erano
<jester-> UUID=xxxxxxxxxx           /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jester-> roby-opera: mai visto di default righ devpts e shm
<roby-opera> sono su chakra project
<roby-opera> ma ce qualcosa di sbagliato nell'ultima riga?
<jester-> roby-opera: e che ne sappiamo noi di chakra project
<roby-opera> fstab non è uguale per tutte le distro??
<jester-> nu
<roby-opera> bu
<jester-> dipende dalle fisime dei dev
<roby-opera> vabbe
<roby-opera> chiedo scusa allora
<jester-> roby-opera: comunque il punto  di mount c'è?
<roby-opera> si
<jester-> e il driver per ntfs pure?
<roby-opera> si
<roby-opera> ops no,manca la cartella
<roby-opera> ecco qual'è il problema
<jester-> eh
<roby-opera> grazie jester dell'aiuto
<zizzo> jester
<zizzo> help please
<zizzo> :)
<ben__> ciao ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 e come browser sto utilizzando google chromium...ma ancora non riesco a vedere i video su youtube..mi dice ke devo scaricare adobe flash player...ma a quanto ho capito adobe non funziona con google chromiume....o sbaglio?
<kratos> buongiorno a tutti,
<kratos> vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per bloccare il touchpad quando uso la tastiera. Ho provato con touchfreeze, ma non funziona. Grazie mille.
<filo1234> non hai i tastini sul pc?
<filo1234> o un tasto fn
<jester-> kratos: nelle impostazioni mi pare ci sia l'opzione
<kratos> si, ma non funziona
<kratos> su windows va e su ubuntu no
<kratos> ho un asus x52f
<filo1234> He4dShOt: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<filo1234> hem
<filo1234> kratos: ^
<kratos> devo digitarlo su terminale?
<filo1234> si prova
<kratos> mi dice: comando non trovato
<filo1234> dpkg -l | grep synclient
<kratos> niente da fare
<filo1234> cosa niente da fare?
<filo1234> non da nulla?
<kratos> esatto
<filo1234> kratos: syndaemon -d -t -i 60
<filo1234> e prova ad usare il touchpad
<kratos> non da nulla
<filo1234> si usa il touchpad
<kratos> tutto normale
<filo1234> sta funzionando?
<kratos> si
<kratos> volevo dirti che ubuntu è installato in modalità wubi( nn so se si dice così), all'interno di windows. Può essere un problema'?
<filo1234> boh
<kratos> ok
<jester-> aiò enzotib
<jester-> kratos: va soggetto a piu facili sminchiamenti specialmente del bootloader
<filo1234> kratos: lmod | grep psmouse da qualcosa?
<SniperShot> Salve a tutti.
<kratos> comando lmod non trovato
<enzotib> ciao jester-
<kratos> purtroppo non posso disinstallare windows per un problema di garanzia del pc.
<filo1234> kratos: arghh scusa lsmod | grep psmouse
<filo1234> kratos: anche xinput list | grep -i touchpad
<kratos> questo è il primo risultato: psmouse                63245  0
<kratos> il secondo non comando non dà nulla.
<filo1234> kratos: anche xinput list | grep -i mouse
<filo1234> kratos: ora hau un mouse usb collegato?
<kratos> si
<filo1234> staccalo un attimo
<kratos> ho inserito anche il secondo comando: niente da fare
<kratos> ok
<filo1234> kratos: allora mi fai vedere xinput list
<kratos> l'ho postato su pastebin
<filo1234> link?
<kratos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569144/
<filo1234> kratos: visto che ci sei poi : cat .gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/%gconf.xml
<motz> kann man auf deutsch das Wort Subjekt oder das Wort Gegestand benutzen, um etwas, was man Fotografiert, zu bezeichnen?
<filo1234> kratos: strano che non venga visto
<kratos> non mi fa postare il risultato
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> copia e incolla come sempre
<kratos> fatto
<filo1234> link come sempre
<filo1234> altrimenti io vedere una sega
<kratos> ma non mi permette di farlo, mi dice php and other web scripts are not allowed
<filo1234> kratos: mi dici se in value vedi false o true?
<filo1234> nel risultato del comando dico
<kratos> false
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> ma scusa sta funzionando ora?
<kratos> si si
<filo1234> bah
<filo1234> kratos: sudo trackpad show
<kratos> mi dice sempre che non trova il comando
<filo1234> non capisco che razza di driver stia usando allora
<filo1234> kratos: giusto per prova.... disablitiamo il modulo ti do 2 comandi
<kratos> il touchpad va benissimo, funziona anche il multi-touch (che su windows da problemi)
<kratos> mi servirebbe solo bloccarlo durante la digitazione su tastier
<kratos> ok
<filo1234> con il primo disabiliti e con il secondo riabiliti..... con il primo però probabilmente non funzionerà nemmeno il mouse usb esterno...quindi dovresti provare se è così.....
<filo1234> disabiliti : sudo rmmod psmouse   riabiliti: sudo modprobe psmouse
<kratos> e come faccio dopo a riabilitarlo se non funziona nè il touchpad che la il mouse??:-)
<filo1234> vedi un po'
<filo1234> con la tastiera no?
<filo1234> -.-
<kratos> eh, ma non so come si fa
<kratos> perdonami
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> sono comandi da scrivere
<filo1234> allora senti facciamo così
<kratos> ok, ci provo
<filo1234> ti do 2 minuti di tempo  per fare le prove :D sudo rmmod psmouse && sleep 120 && sudo modprobe psmouse
<kratos> ok
<filo1234> in questo periodo di tempo hai 2 minuti per provare..dopo 2 minuti tutto torna come prima
<kratos> ha disabilitato e riabilitato
<kratos> fatto
<filo1234> non ho capito
<kratos> ho eseguito i comandi che mi hai dato
<filo1234> è un comando unico
<kratos> ok, riprovo
<filo1234> sudo rmmod psmouse && sleep 120 && sudo modprobe psmouse
<kratos> il touchpad è disabilitato, mentre il mouse funziona
<filo1234> bene
<kratos> devo cmq aspettare due minuti prima che si riabiliti il touch?
<filo1234> si cos' vediamo se è efefttivamente quel modulo
<kratos> ok
<filo1234> affettivamente*
<kratos> ok, touchpad di nuovo funzionante
<filo1234> kratos: sudo rmmod psmouse
<filo1234> dovrebeb disabilitare solo il touchpad dunque
<kratos> esatto, disabilita solo il touchpad
<filo1234> ok quindi puoi dare questo comando quando devi disabilitare
<kratos> e per riabilitare?
<filo1234> sudo modprobe psmouse
<filo1234> come ti ho detto prima
<kratos> ok
<filo1234> se poi preferisci si può disabilitarlo per default e lo riabiliti quando serve
<filo1234> ma meglio se te lo gestisci a mano
<filo1234> tanto è un comandino del cavolo
<kratos> ok, hai ragione
<kratos> ti ringrazio. Posso chiederti un'altra informazione?
<filo1234> chiedi, non è detto che sappia risponderti :p
<kratos> Ultimissimo problema .-). Quando attacco le cuffie, l'audio delle casse del notebook non vengono escluse. Insomma, sento sia le cuffie che le casse. Sapresti come posso risolvere il problema?
<filo1234> kratos: sempre da terminale alsamixer
<filo1234> prova a disabilitare le casse quando usi le cuffie
<kratos> fato
<filo1234> fai qualche prova
<filo1234> per disabilitrae usa il tasto "M" sul canale
<kratos> e come si fa, perdonami:
<kratos> ok
<kratos> non riesco a capire come si gestiche alsamixer
<filo1234> con le frecce
<filo1234> delal tastierati sposti tra i canalei
<kratos> ok e poi?
<filo1234> e sempre con le frecce su e giu aumenti e diminuisci il volume
<K99Brain> kratos, freccia destra sinistra per selezionare il canale, su e giu per alzare abbassare e m per muto non muto
<filo1234> con il tasto M abiliti e disabiliti
<kratos> ok, perdonatemi
<kratos> Perfetto!!Problema risolto!!SEI UN GRANDE filo1234. Ti ringrazio davvero, anche per la pazienza!!
<filo1234> si ma è finita ora
<filo1234> ihaihaiiaiahi
<kratos> si si, non ti rompo più le scatole:-)
<kratos> grazie ancora
<kratos> e buon lavoro
<kratos> ciaoo
<filo1234> np ciao
<nicotano> salve
<tull> ciao rhythmbox si blocca nella riproduzione di un cd
<tull> ho ubuntu lucid
<nicotano> tull, solo con un particolare cd o con  tutti
<tull> con tutti
<nicotano> tull,  se metti il cd e poi apri rhythmobox e da menu file scegli scansiona supporti rimovibili ?
<tull> si funziona la prima canzone la legge, ma poi se passo alle altre si blocca
<nicotano> aggiungi alla coda di riproduzione tutte le tracce
<davide1> davide
<tull> nicotano, si cosi funziona, mentre se li seleziono direttamente dalla zona cd si blocca
<nicotano> tull, fai così e amen ;)
<tull> ok nicotano non hai presente una versione di rhythmbox dove questo problema è stato risolto?
<tull> pensa che rhythmbox mi becca la copertina di un dico che ho appena comprato, mentre banshee no
<tull> disco
<davide1> linixiani ho skype che la immagine è rovesciate e audio no si sente dall'atra parte
<nicotano> tull, forse è così che deve funzionare oppure fai partire tu un brano per volta, se vuoi la riproduzione in sequenza riempi la coda
<tull> nictano è prprio questo il problema, vado nella sezione cd e seleziono il primo, ok, poi seleziono il secondo e si blocca tutto
<tull> nicotano,
<nicotano> tull, se riempi la coda con tutte o alcune tracce verranno riprodotte in sequenza oppure random in base alla scelta operata
<tull> no si blocca anche nella coda di riproduzione
<nicotano> tull,  vai nella tua home poi attiva la visyìualizzazione file nascosti
<tull> ok
<tull> fatto
<nicotano> cerca la cartella .gonf
<nicotano> tull .gconf
<tull> ok
<tull> vado in apps
<nicotano> ok
<nicotano> elimina rhytmbox
<tull> rimuovo rhythmbox?
<tull> ok
<nicotano> riapri rhutmobox e vedi se funzia giusto
<tull> nicotano, non si blocca
<tull> no
<zizzo> ciao raga non riesco ad accedere al samba per modificare il gruppo di lavoro vedo le finestre in trasparenza
<tull> nicotano, no si blocca
<nicotano> tull, chiudi rhythmbox e poi elimina quella cartella nascosta, poi rimuovilo da synaptic e lo reinstalli, se ancora da problemi installa a suo posto banshee
<tull> nono posso installare una'altra versione di rhythmbox? banshee non mi piace
<nicotano> tull, la versione è nei repo, se installi altro non sai se è stabile, prova exaile non ricordo com'è scritto
<nicotano> tull, in software centre trovi altro
<davide1> vado
<zizzo> nicotano
<K99Brain> !player
<ubot-it> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, Muine, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) e Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Vedi anche !codec
<zizzo> k99brain mi helpizzi??
<zizzo> :)
<K99Brain> zizzo, non ho capit il tuo problema
<zizzo> apro il samba e non mi permette di modificare la impostazioni
<zizzo> come se non avessi i diritti o che mancasse qualcosa
<Guest84042> immagine rovesciata in skype e audio non si sente dall'altra parte
<Guest84042> tux
<K99Brain> parla piu forte e a testa in giu
<zizzo> be??
<K99Brain> lol
<zizzo> k99 mi allumini
<zizzo> illumini
<Guest84042> mi sapete aiutare
<K99Brain> zizzo, anzitutto dimmi di preciso cosa apri, che "aprire samba" vuol dire poco
<K99Brain> Guest84042, per l'audio, probabile che hai il muto sul microfono
<K99Brain> Guest84042, controlla
<zizzo> come poco...apro samba il programma dove cerco di modificare il gruppo di lavoro ma nn pss cliccarci dentro è come inativa la finestra
<Guest84042> come faccio
<K99Brain> Guest84042, per il video, c'era un comando per precaricare una libreria mi pare che forse ti potrebbe aiutare
<Guest84042> quale è
<K99Brain> zizzo, ma intendi swat? l'interfaccia web di samba?
<zizzo> l'interfaccia grafica di samba
<K99Brain> Guest84042, eh, aspetta che non me lo ricordo.. intanto cerca nelle preferenze audio se il microfono ha il muti
<K99Brain> muto*
<Guest84042> <k998Brain> quale è la libreria
<K99Brain> zizzo, prova a avviarla da termianle, sta inetrfaccia
<K99Brain> zizzo, ma che interfavccia è?
<zizzo> nn va
<zizzo> mi dice che va installato allora lo installo ma nn va uguale
<zizzo> l'ho
<K99Brain> Guest84042, prova achiudere skype e ariavviarlo con questo comando: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<K99Brain> zizzo, ma come si chiama?
<K99Brain> zizzo, di default non c'è una interfaccia grafica a samba
<K99Brain> zizzo, quindi è qualcosa che hai messo tu
<K99Brain> zizzo, oppure in alternativa, puoi fare a mano, sai?
<zizzo> no
<K99Brain> zizzo, gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<K99Brain> zizzo, modifichi e salvi
<zizzo> senti mi dai il nome dell'altra stanza quella della chat
<Guest84042> <k998Brauin> da terminale
<K99Brain> zizzo, poi riavvii il demone con sudo service samba restart
<K99Brain> !termonale | Guest84042
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'termonale'
<zizzo> samba: unrecognized service
<K99Brain> !terminale | Guest84042
<ubot-it> Guest84042: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<K99Brain> zizzo, uhm, e se provi: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<K99Brain> zizzo, oppure questo: sudo service smbd restart
<zizzo> nada
<Guest84042> <k998Brain> il microfono in skype dove lo trovo
<madadam1> Ciao! ho un problema per l'installazione di ubuntu. Sto provando a farla manualmente perché non ho ne cd ne pen drive. Quando do il comando "LANG=C chroot /media/iso2/ /bin/bash" ho il seguente errore "hroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" . non riesco a capire quale sia il problema
<andrea_> ciao gente, ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo del mio pc
<andrea_> ho un samsung x420, ubuntu 10.10 e non riesco a regolarne la luminosità. pareri?
<Cosmo>  ciao scusate siccome devo rifare il cavo audio del lettore multimediale per la tv dove posso trovare un test per i canali stereo, altrimenti rischio di invertire i canali del cavo
<andrea_> su google non ho trovato nulla di utile
<andrea_> anzi, ho rischiato di incasinare il grub loader
<Cosmo> qualcuno sa dove posso scaricare un test mpr per i canali stereo?
<coony> ciao
<coony> ho un problema sulla Maverick appena installata.Non mi compare la schermata del login pur avedendo selezionato spuntato la voce mostra schermata di login su loginscreen da Amministrazione.Cosa puo essere
<remix_tj> coony: ma parte il desktop ?
<coony> parte dopo essere entrato in consol e dato alt ctrl F7 mi da la schermata di login
<remix_tj> non ho capito
<remix_tj> non ti appare la schermata di login
<coony> ti chiedo ma a quale voce del log posso trovorare questo errore
<remix_tj> e tu devi premere ctrl-alt-f7
<remix_tj> e ti appare?
<coony> si
<remix_tj> non e' un errore, gdm parte
<remix_tj> il problema e' che invece di default ti mettono su un vty che non e' giusto
<coony> prima alt crtl F2 poi alt ctrl f1 cosi mi trovo in tty1 poi inserisco login e password e do crtl alt f7 cosi ho la schermata del login
<michele> ciao a tutti
<coony> quindi
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> strano
<coony> non so
<remix_tj> coony: se non fai login su tty
<remix_tj> e semplicemente aspetti
<remix_tj> non compare gdm?
<remix_tj> puo' essere che parta dopo
<remix_tj> oppure aspetta e poi fai ctrl-alt-f7
<remix_tj> senza fare nient'altro
<coony> vi posso motrare il /var/log/Xorg
<remix_tj> va bene
<remix_tj> !paste | coony
<ubot-it> coony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigOvuotO> ciao . è già due volte che mi si blocca e poi al reset non c'è piu il grub .....penso perchè non c'è più l hd poi però se spengo e riaccendo tutto torna normale......cosa posso fare per evitare questo tipo di situascion?
<coony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569199/
<remix_tj> coony: nemmeno un errore
<coony> quindi
<coony> faccio un altreo reboot e riprovo
<nicotano> coony, reinstalla gdm
<coony> quindi apt-get remove --purge gdm e dopo install gdm o reinstall
<nicotano> coony, sudo gdmsetup per impostare
<coony> quindi cosa devo fare
<coony> reinstallare o no
<nicotano> coony, dopo reinstallato lancia gdmsetup per impostare l'accesso non automatico
<nicotano> mostra elenco utenti e mostra schermata accesso e attendi 10 secondi
<nicotano> non spuntare
<coony> remosso e reinstallto gdm
<nicotano> coony, lancia gdmsetup  mostra elenco utenti e mostra schermata accesso
<coony> ok
<coony> ok faccio una prova
<coony> ok nicotano remix_tj
<nicotano> ;)
<remix_tj> :-)
<coony> ma si potrobbe avere anche kdm oltre a gdm e gestirli o la cosa potrebbe fare confusione
<remix_tj> o va kdm
<remix_tj> o gdm
<coony> ok
<remix_tj> non funzionano assieme
<coony> questo si
<coony> per rendere eseguibili gli script in php cosa dovrei installare
<nick88> ciao a tutti.. ci sono su internet altre directory, vorrei qualche applicazione in più
<nick88> ?
<nicotano> !repository | nick88
<ubot-it> nick88: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<nick88> ah si infatti...
<Steeler> virtual box non mi fa più accedere alla cartella condivisa.
<N41T> sera ragazzi
<N41T> conoscete un programma per fare animazioni?
<nicotano> N41T,  forse blender
<OverMe> N41T, animazioni di che tipo?
<N41T> nicotano: blender è per 3d
<N41T> OverMe: per il web va bene anche gif
<N41T> swf nn so se è possibile
<OverMe> gimp dovrebbe saperle fare le gif
<N41T> OverMe: provo
<Steeler> virtual box non mi fa più accedere alla cartella condivisa. consigli ?
<enzotib> Steeler: che sistemi host e guest usi?
<Steeler> enzotib, diciamo che ho risolto perchè ora mi vede l' USB:
<Steeler> .
<madadam1> Ciao a tutti! Ho installato ubuntu 10.04 sul mio desktop, ma nonostante l'os rilevi la scheda di rete integrata, network manager non rileva la rete lan e non riesce a connettersi. Ho verificato la rilevazione della scheda di rete tramite lshw
<barbara> Salve mi serve un aiuto....
<nicotano> !chiedi |  Guest37793
<ubot-it> Guest37793: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest37793> barbra83 /nick NuovoNick
<Guest37793> Dal ubuntu software center nn riesco a istallare i programmi, non parte l'istallazione come mai?
<_Crow_> sei sicuro di essere connesso a internet
<barbra83> si riesco a navigare
<_Crow_> potrebbe essere un problema di repository
<nicotano> barbra83, prova da synaptic menu sistema amministrazione
<enzotib> barbra83: chiudi software center, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> madadam1: iwconfig, su pastebin
<barbra83> fatto
<madadam1> enzotib, connessione cabled, ma non posso fare copia e incolla
<nicotano> barbra83,  ha aggiornato ?
<barbra83> si
<enzotib> madadam1: ma cosa esce scritto, fammi un riassunto
<enzotib> barbra83: senza errori?
<barbra83> dice lettura elenco pacchetti .....fatto
<enzotib> barbra83: sudo apt-get upgrade
<barbra83> ho scritto cosi
<madadam1> enzotib, mi da l'output normale di una scheda ethernet. eth0, mac address ....
<nicotano> barbra83, prima era update
<nicotano> adesso upgrade
<barbra83> ok
<nicotano> barbra83, segnala errori?
<barbra83> no
<enzotib> madadam1: ifconfig -a -s
<enzotib> madadam1: che interfacce di mostra?
<enzotib> barbra83: ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<barbra83> no
<enzotib> barbra83: ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<barbra83> fatto
<enzotib> che ha fatto?
<enzotib> torno subito
<barbra83> come si fa a configurare internet?
<barbra83> perche nn mi installa il route?
<enzotib> ariecchime
<Aizram> enzotib, :)
<Aizram> sera
<enzotib> ciao Aizram
<enzotib> barbra83: hai provato ora Software Center?
<barbra83> nn funziona
<barbra83> aspetta un attimo
<barbra83> quando vado su sistema amministrazione drive
<barbra83> r
<barbra83> aggiuntivi
<barbra83> mi dice di istallare  il driver del router
<barbra83> ma nn me lo istalla
<barbra83> come mai
<enzotib> driver del router?
<barbra83> si sono collegata
<barbra83> con il route di alice
<enzotib> barbra83: ma prima parlavi di software center o di driver aggiuntivi?
<barbra83> tutte e due
<enzotib> uhm, non sto capendo più niente
<enzotib> andiamo per gradi
<barbra83> facciamo una cosa per volta
<enzotib> una cosa alla volta
<barbra83> ok?
<enzotib> ok ok
<barbra83> io sono collegata con il ruter di alice
<madadam1> enzotib, eccomi, verifico subito
<madadam1> enzotib, eth0 ed lo
<enzotib> madadam1: solo queste due?
<barbra83> eth0
<madadam1> enzotib, si
<madadam1> enzotib, ma la cosa assurda è che se collego il cavo di rete al laptop allora rileva la rete ethernet l'applet, mentre se la collego al router no O_O
<enzotib> madadam1: ma non parlavamo di wireless?
<barbra83> come si fa a configurare la porta^
<enzotib> stasera mi volete confondere
<cnr> hi all
<cnr> ciao a tutti
<barbra83> io vado
<barbra83> ci sentiamo ciao e grazie dell'aiuto
 * xfire78xx sera .. :)
<runa> ciao ho un vecchio pc (pentium 4) a cui vorrei aggiornare la scheda grafica. ha un agp 4x. Cosa mi consigliate? magari se possibile compatibile con linux.
<jester-> runa: una nvidia da serie 6000
<Synaptic> jester esiste un qualche software driver riguardante le webcam logitech? perche ho dei malfunzionamenti
<Synaptic> si vede tutto nero
<jester-> malfunzionamenti del tipo?
<Synaptic> tutto nero... pero vede... vede tutto nero... perche se ci metto la mano davanti qualcosa di leggermente percettibile cambia
<jester-> !webcam | Synaptic vedi se c'è il tipo col workaround
<ubot-it> Synaptic vedi se c'è il tipo col workaround: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Synaptic> jester-,  riguardante http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ cosa devo vedere?
<Synaptic> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500
<jester-> Synaptic: consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ e vedi che dice circa il tuo tipo
<jester-> Synaptic: iddu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Synaptic> è supportata
<Synaptic> ora vedo un po
<jester-> Synaptic: uvcvideo, dovrebbe andare appena la togli dalla scatola
<Synaptic> camorama la vede la webcam... si accende anche la lucina sulla web
<Synaptic> ma è tutto nero come al solito
<jester-> kype 2.0.0.72 : Works fine out of the box. Brightness is sometimes wrong (black image). Can be fixed by pointing it at a bright light source when starting it apparently. Cheese and VLC work too.
<Synaptic> cosa è uvcvideo?
<jester-> il driver
<Synaptic> non ce l'ho sul gestore
<Synaptic> c'è uvcapture
<jester-> Synaptic: sta nel kernel
<Synaptic> e dunque?
<jester-> e dunque mi sa che hai poca luce
<Synaptic> sono illuminato a giorno
<jester->  guarda nelle impostazioni di skype se ti fa settare la luminosità
<Synaptic> ho gli occhiali da sole
<Synaptic> l'ho alzata ma proprio tenebre
<Synaptic> come se fossi nel buio pesto
<jester-> vedi che dice il commento?
<Synaptic> ora provo con dei driver
<jester-> skype 2.0.0.72 : Works fine out of the box. Brightness is sometimes wrong (black image). Can be fixed by pointing it at a bright light source when starting it apparently. Cheese and VLC work too.
<Synaptic> sono per la 9.10
<jester-> va bè
<Synaptic> che vuol dire Can be fixed by pointing it at a bright light source
<Synaptic> devo illuminarla con una torcia prima che parta?
<Synaptic> lol
<jester-> di avere tant luce
<jester-> tanta
<Synaptic> e la madosca...
<jester-> Synaptic: vedi in amsn o skype di settarla
<jester-> msn te lo fa fare
<Synaptic> va
<Synaptic> ora camorama va
<Synaptic> ci ho puntato una luce led ultra potente dritto nell'obiettivo
<jester-> pure cheese e il resto va
<jester-> Synaptic: ma la cam ha una memoria per il setup se è settata scura se non cambi perdi solo tempo
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> ora da skype si vede bene
<Synaptic> come posso salvare questa config?
<jester-> Synaptic: dovrebbe a averla messa in memoria
<Synaptic> speriamo
<Synaptic> ora vorrei sistemare quel pasticcio riguardante il sito in press....
<Synaptic> dunque
<Synaptic> come  posso addare un utente mio... a poter manovrare su /var
<Synaptic> perche press vuole loggare sul mio server tramite utente ed installare dei temi in /var
<jester-> Synaptic: è difficile supportarti visto che poi fai a capocchia tua. ieri ti avevo detto da usare chown per una dir dentro a /var, invece tu hai dato diretamente a /var e poi la colpa che non andava piu un tubo è stata mia
<jester-> quindi guarda il man dell'applicazione
<Synaptic> aiuauiha eh ma io l'ho data a /var/www/press ma poi press mi ha dato un'errore del tipo (impossibile creare /var )
<jester-> Synaptic: non entro nel merito, guarda come inpostare sta press
<Synaptic> è un semplice sito wordpress... per installare temi dice username: password: ip:  e vuoi usare ftp o sftp?
<jester-> se non ti documenti e vai a spanne succede che fai pure danni
<Synaptic> stop poi clicchi installa e lui vuole installare
<Synaptic> l'errore è il seguente: Scaricamento del pacchetto di installazione da http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/download/neonglow.1.2.zip…
<Synaptic> Scompattamento del pacchetto…
<Synaptic> Impossibile creare la directory. /var
<jester-> Synaptic: passa in chat
<Synaptic> ok
<Usul> ho un vecchio notebook ed ho acquistato una scheda wireless usb quale driver devo scaricare?
<jester-> Usul: sistema installato?
<Usul> ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> Usul: tipo scheda? lo vedi da lsusb
<Usul> no è come una chiavetta usb
<jester-> Usul: digita lsusb nel terminale e poi metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Usul
<ubot-it> Usul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davyde> ciao volevo sapere ho scaricato il tar.gz di ndiswrapper come lo si installa?
<jester-> davyde: non serve nessuna tar visto che sta nei repo
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Usul> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Usul> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Usul> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<Usul> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBotIt1> Usul: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Usul> scusate
<jester-> Usul: adesso digita iwconfig ma metti la risposta nel paste
<jester-> !paste | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !paste | Usul
<ubot-it> Usul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Usul> mi dice no wireless extension
<Usul> jester ?
<Usul> il driver di installazione ce l'ho ma è un exe
<jester-> Usul: apri synaptic
<jester-> Usul: ???
<tony_> jester sono su synaptic
<jester-> tony_: sei usul?
<jester-> tony_: sei usul?
<tony__> si jester
<jester-> tony__: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-27-generic
<tony__> ok grazie
<jester-> tony__: poi da iwconfig controlla se appare la wifi
<ak66> scusate, quando minimizzo una finestra non esce più sulla barra in basso, come la ripristino? mi è sparito anche il simbolo della busta dalla quale accedevo a posta e social network
<jester-> ak66: aggiungendo quello che hai piallato
<tony__> jester no wireless extension!
<jester-> ak66: area di notifica in alto
<jester-> tony__: installato il pacchetto?
<tony__> si
<jester-> tony__: senza errori?
<tony__> nessun errore
<jester-> ak66: selettore finestre in basso
<jester-> tony__: riavvia
<tony__> ok
<ak66> si ma non esce come prima
<jester-> eh?
<ak66> esce un simbolo, prima uscivano in lungo
<ak66> si vedeva tutto il titolo della finestra
<jester-> ak66: applet indicatore
<ak66> si questo è uno e va bene... è tornato quello della posta. Però manca ancora quello delle finestra minimizzate
<jester-> !gnomerest | ak66
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | ak66
<ubot-it> ak66: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<ak66> ok... grazie
<davyde> ciao sto seguendo la guida di ndiswrapper... funziona tutto ma al momento di dare sudo modprobe ndiswrapper mi da FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<davyde> scusate si e' riavviato il pc non so se mi avete risposto
<davyde> al comando sudo modprobe ndiswrapper mi da FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<frezli> ciao ragazzi ...... partendo da un pacchetto .deb  posso scegliere la directory dove installarlo o deve fare tutto in automatico per forza ???
<barbra83> Ciao
<barbra83> Non riesco a diventare amministratore come posso fare?
<a7x> barbra83 streisard uhuhuhhhuhhh
<a7x> barbra83: sudo su ed inserisci la tua pass
<filo1234> perchè sudo su?
<filo1234> !noroot
<ubot-it> non supportiamo l'utilizzo diretto di root, quindi non consigliarlo se non prevedi di stare in canale 24 ore su 24 e 7 giorni su 7 ad aiutare chi ha problemi risultanti dal suo utilizzo.
<barbra83> che devo scrivere?
<a7x> filo1234, lui ha chiesto come diventare amministratore non come eseguire un comando da amministratore ;)
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> barbra83: devi usare sudo
<filo1234> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<a7x> barbra83, ascolta filo1234, non puoi diventare amministratore
<filo1234> a7x: non supprtiamo l'utilizzo diretto di root in ogni caso...quindi per eseguire operazioni amministrative usa sudo
<a7x> puoi solo eseguire un comando come amministratore :)
<barbra83> come faccio a diventare amministratore uso solo io il pc
<yankee> esiste un programma che mi dice quanto sta consumando il mio portatile?
<filo1234> barbra83: usa sudo!
<a7x> yankee in che senso? parli di quanti W/ora?
<yankee> si quanto consuma
<filo1234> yankee: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<yankee> su windows avevo un tool simile
<barbra83> io nn riesco
<filo1234> barbra83: mi spieghi cosa devi fare?
<yankee> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: File o directory non esistente
<yankee> ho il BAT1
<barbra83> mi da dei problemi perchè sembra che nn sono collegata a internet
<filo1234> eh sarà BAT1
<yankee> ma dice
<yankee> present:                 no
<barbra83> e nn riesco a istallare i driver aggiuntivi mi dice :
<filo1234> barbra83: driver aggiuntivi di cosa?
<barbra83> per collegare in router al pc
<filo1234> barbra83: non ti capisco
<filo1234> spiegati
<davyde> sera non riesco a capire perche sudo modprobe ndiswrapper mi da FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found
<yankee> marco@marco-bubuntu:~$ cat /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD/state
<yankee> state:                   on-line
<yankee> non dice il consumo
<Guest93736> barbra83, se via cavo di rete non servono drivers
<barbra83> non riesco a installare gli aggiornamenti
<filo1234> barbra83: ancora non capisco
<filo1234> barbra83: sei connessa qui, non capisco cosa intenda
<barbra83> ho dei aggiornamenti ma nn me li scarica
<barbra83> nn mi istalla i programma di ubuntu center
<Guest93736> sudo apt-get update
<Guest93736> barbra83,
<filo1234> yankee: prova ad installare acpi
<barbra83> dimmi
<filo1234> barbra83: ripartiamo...parli di questo pc con il quale se connessa qui o di un altro pc?
<barbra83> qui
<filo1234> quindi sei connessa
<yankee> fatto, ma l'output non cambia
<filo1234> apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update
<barbra83> si ma nn compare
<filo1234> non compare cosa?
<a7x> davyde si vede che il kernel non è stato compilato per utilizzare ndiswrapper
<barbra83> in alto a destra le frecce
<filo1234> barbra83: se sei qui sei connessa
<filo1234> apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update
<davyde> a7x e quindi? c'e' un altro modo per utilizzare la scheda pcmcia? della netgear
<filo1234> davyde: ma l'haiinstallato ndiswrapper?
<barbra83> quando istallo i driver dice: Autorizzazioni non sufficienti per eseguire questa azione.
<filo1234> barbra83: o segui o ti arrangi
<barbra83> scusami
<filo1234> barbra83: dai apri un terminale
<barbra83> ok
<filo1234> barbra83: dai il comando groups e dimmi cosa da
<davyde> filo1234 sisi l'ho installato ho installato i driver anche in ndiswrapper
<barbra83> barbara adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<filo1234> davyde: che versione di usi?
<filo1234> barbra83: ok quindi puoi usare sudo
<barbra83> ok
<filo1234> barbra83: ma che driver dovresti installare scusa?
<barbra83> per wifi
<davyde> di ndiswrapper la 1,56-3
<filo1234> davyde: no intendevo di ubuntu
<filo1234> barbra83: ma ora come sei connessa?
<davyde> sono in lubuntu 10.10
<barbra83> cavo
<filo1234> davyde: -.-
<filo1234> davyde: ecco perchè non suppertiamo le distro non ufficiale
<filo1234> i*
<filo1234> barbra83: sudo iwconfig cosa da?
<filo1234> supportiamo*
<davyde> filo1234 il kernel non e' lo stesso? prima ce l'avevo in xubuntu pensavo non cambiasse niente
<filo1234> davyde: lubuntu non è una distro ufficialmente supportata...
<barbra83> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Encryption key:off           Power Management:off
<filo1234> non lo so se sia lo stesso...
<vale> ciao, credo di avere combinato un casino con il boot loader
<vale> ho il pc che si riavvia all'infinito, non fa il boot da HD
<filo1234> barbra83: la scheda wifi viene vista
<vale> suggerimenti?
<filo1234> barbra83: che scheda è?
<filo1234> barbra83: lspci te lo dice
<barbra83> boh
<barbra83> Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM
<barbra83> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<filo1234> barbra83: non credo che tu abbia bisogno di driver aggiuntivi
<filo1234> ah broadcom allora forse si
<barbra83> ma nn me li fa istallare
<filo1234> barbra83: comunque vai in strumenti>amministrazione>driver hardware
<filo1234> selezioni metti la tua password e li installa
<barbra83> nn me li stalla mi dice che  Autorizzazioni non sufficienti per eseguire questa azione.
<filo1234> barbra83: ti chiede la password?
<barbra83> no
<davyde> filo1234 scusa se installavo ubuntu 10.10 e poi scaricavo i pacchetti lxde era meglio?
<filo1234> davyde: si
<filo1234> davyde: io ho fatto così partendo da una ubuntu minimale
<davyde> non ho ancora capito cosa vuol dire "minimale"
<barbra83> cosa devo fare?
<davyde> poi e' cosi' perfomante uguale il sistema?
<filo1234> davyde: minimale significa che ha solo i pacchetti base
<filo1234> e che puoi scegliere tu dopo cosa installarti
<davyde> si la sto scaricando adesso... 12 mega?
<filo1234> si
<davyde> e poi che faccio?
<orsacchio92> buonasera, ho una domanda da fare...all'avvio di ubuntu, subito dopo il login, ho due programmi indesiderati all'avvio, da cui vorrei toglierli...
<orsacchio92> uno è pidgin e l'altro è jackd...
<davyde> filo1234 nel senso installo lxde direttamente e vedi se funziona ndiswrapper?
<davyde> orsacchio92 su sistema -> preferenze-> applicazione d'avvio
<davyde> dovresti eliminarle da li
<orsacchio92> questo è quello ho letto sempre
<orsacchio92> ma
<orsacchio92> in quella lista non ci sono tali programmi...
<turris> ciao a +tRDI
<davyde> e provare a chiudere tutti i programmi che non vuoi e poi sempre da applicazione d'avvio nella scheda opzioni gli dai memorizza applicazioni attualmente in esecuzione
<orsacchio92> ah cavolo, il tasto malefico xD
<orsacchio92> me lo ero dimenticato
<orsacchio92> mitico!
<orsacchio92> ora provo!
<orsacchio92> :)
<FloodBotIt1> orsacchio92: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<davyde> filo1234: scusami ma sto leggendo come si installa da un cd minimale quando  dovro' dare il comando sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg dovro' essere connesso a internet giusto?
<a7x> sì
<a7x> a meno chè non usi il DVD di ubuntu
<davyde> no ho scaricato la iso minimale
<davyde> qual'e' la differenza tra installare ubuntu 10.10 e poi installare il WM lxde e sceglierlo come predefinito e installare lubuntu 10.10 e installare cd minimale e scaricare lxde... tenendo conto che ho visto che ndiswrapper non funziona con lubuntu :P
<a7x> davyde, 1) tanta roba da scaricare 2) lubuntu non è ufficialmente supportato e magari hanno compilato il kernel senza ndiswrapper 3) scarichi meno roba
<davyde> allora meglio la minimale ke cosi' sicuro funziona la scheda pero' poi non e' che so quali pacchetti mi servono
<davyde> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale in questa guida c'e' un immagine tra i pacchetti leggo mail server o openssh server... li dovro' installare o no? Samba File Server penso di si mi pare serva sempre
<davyde> poi ce ne saranno altri migliaia penso
<filo1234> davyde: installi direttamente lubuntu-desktop
<filo1234> è nei repo
<davyde> ok allora parto :P
<davyde> siete qui no?
<filo1234> boh
<filo1234> davyde: comunque isntalli il sistema base...senza nient'altro...e poi da rifa installi lubuntu-desktop
<davyde> non mi chiede la partizione
<davyde> entro con un terzo pc :P
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> si ch elo chiede
<silvia> eccomi qui sono col portatilino della morosa sono davyde84
<silvia> ok prima domanda mi chiede nome host...
<filo1234> èl'hostname
<filo1234> quello che ad esempio nell'istallazione grafica imposta come pippo-desktop
<silvia> ah il nome del pc
<silvia> ok sono alle partizioni il disco da 40gb l'avevo gia partizionato prima una da 15gb con / una da 2gb swap e una con il resto mi pare 23 di /home che faccio cancello tutto e rifaccio?
<frigOvuotO> ciao chi di voi è riuscito a vedere la rai su ubuntu?
<filo1234> silvia: puoi lasciarle uguali se ti vanno bene e scegliere solo di formattarle
<silvia> si ho fatto cosi' riformattate e date come root swap e /home e' una buona partizione? e' la prima volta che la utilizzo
<filo1234> potevi dare anche solo 10 GB a /
<filo1234> è pure molto...
<silvia> se lo riduco con gparted? o ormai e' meglio lasciarlo cosi'?
<zeitgeist> buona sera, avendo una macchina che supporta architettura 64 bit, meglio ubuntu 32 o 64?
<silvia> ti servono piu di 2 gb di ram?
<silvia> di sicuro hai meno rogne con una 32 bit
<zeitgeist> silvia ho 3gb di ram a disposizione
<silvia> io he ho 4 ma non arrivo mai a usarne neanke 2
<silvia> poi dipende per cosa usi il pc
<zeitgeist> silvia: perchè avrei meno rogne, lo sto usando
<zeitgeist> ma volevo capire meglio
<silvia> nn sono un esperto anzi
<zeitgeist> ah ok
<zeitgeist> neppure io ma so che qui ci sono molti esperti
<silvia> io avevo la 64 bit poi skype non andava o la webcam non ricordo e mi e' stato consigliata la 32 e ha funzionato tutto
<silvia> beh e' sabato sera  :p
<zeitgeist> infatti è quello il problema
<silvia> cmq io metto sempre la 32
<zeitgeist> ma non posso metter skype versione 32 bit avendo installato ubuntu 64
<silvia> non ricordo proprio
<zeitgeist> sinceramente di installare ubuntu nuovamente non ho voglia
<silvia> ma il problema adesso e' skype o solo chiedevi se era meglio cambiare distro?
<zeitgeist> ho notato che skype ha dei problemi, non vedo la persona che sto videochiamando ma loro mi vedono, non ho problemi di audio
<zeitgeist> Silvia: e tu cosa ci fai a casa?
<silvia> io ho una bambina di 14 mesi che va a letto alle 9.... dove vutu ke vae? ne sto approfittando visto che anke la morosa va a letto poco dopo
<silvia> vuoi vedere se con me skypoe funziona?
<silvia> senza suoni ovviamente altrimenti si sveglia la piccola
<zeitgeist> proviamo
<silvia> davyde84
<zeitgeist> aspetta che devo reinstallarlo
<silvia> son qua
<newbie> Buona sera
<Guest32558> scusate ma non mi funziona la webcam su skype?
<silvia> ho notato che non funziona se hai un altra periferica di ingresso video tipo una scheda tv
<Guest32558> non ho una scheda tv
<Guest32558> una volta mi successe una cosa del genere e mi diedero un comando per farla andare...
<silvia> ah si
<silvia> lo trovi su google
<silvia> era con la L
<Guest32558> asd
<Guest32558> senti conosci un programma che almeno mi faccia vedere se la web funziona?
<silvia> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype era questo il comando?
<silvia> si scarica cheese
<Bob_Marley82> ehehehe lo avevo trovato anche io adesso
<silvia> e' nei repository
<Bob_Marley82> grazie spe che provo poi ti dico
<silvia> caso mai cerchi davyde84 e famo na prova
<Bob_Marley82> ma ascolta
<Bob_Marley82> dove lo devo mettere sto comando su kubuntu?
<attemptD> konsole
<Bob_Marley82> si ma tutte le volte devo fare così?
<silvia> nah poi locambi
<Bob_Marley82> ok la web funziona
<silvia> come fai partire tu skype?° in automatico vai sul menu internet skype?
<Bob_Marley82> dovrei modificare il lanciatore ma non so come fare....
<Bob_Marley82> si faccio così
<silvia> allora vai su sistema preferenze menu principale
<Bob_Marley82> con kubuntu?
<silvia> ah sei su kubuntu?
<Bob_Marley82> si
<silvia> eheh nn ricordo l'ho usato solo 1 volta
<Bob_Marley82> ok
<Bob_Marley82> sta di fatto che funziona ora devo solo farlo andare con la mia iconetta su desktop
<silvia> non puoi modificarla clikkando col destro?
<silvia> in comando metti la stringa
<Bob_Marley82> mah ora vedo cosa riesco a fare...
<attemptD> destro sul menu. vai a skype. il comando che lancia il programma lo modifichi  con: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype . in questo modo ogni volta che lanci skype dal menu dovrebbe avviarsi correttamente la webcam.forse.
<attemptD> destro sul menu principale / modifica menu/  vai alla voce skype.
<Bob_Marley82> si questo l'ho capito
<Bob_Marley82> però se vado sopra all'icona di skype mi dice solo 2aggiungi a preferiti"
<silvia> attemptD ciao prima con filo1234 parlavo di installare lxde da una minimale di ubuntu e mi diceva di scegliere il pacchetto di lxde ma non c'e' che faccio?
<Bob_Marley82> dove trovo il programma vero e prorpio dentro al sistema per modificarlo da li?
<attemptD> ma fammi il piacere.
<silvia> l'icona di skype che dici e' nel desktop o nel menu?
<Bob_Marley82> nel menù
<Bob_Marley82> nel desktop non l'ho messa
<Bob_Marley82> e su applicazioni-internet-skype
<Bob_Marley82> se ci clicco sopra col destro mi da solo aggiungi a preferiti
<silvia> non c'e' in sistema le preferenze del menu?
<Bob_Marley82> adesso guardo
<silvia> filo1234 ciao al momento che mi ha chiesto il software da installare non c'era luxde e non ho selezionato niente... ho fatto una cazzata?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> è giusto, lo installi dopo
<attemptD> Bob_Marley82 ma usi windows o kubuntu?
<silvia> xke c'era solo mithbuntu edubuntu ecc ok
<attemptD> sera V
<Bob_Marley82> kubuntu -.-
<attemptD> filo1234
<filo1234> attemptD:
<attemptD> destro sull'icona del menu. modifica menu. vai a internet. skype . modifica il comando.
<attemptD> sera filo1234 sarebbe dovuto essere :)
<filo1234> :D
<silvia> all'ora non sono solo io chiuso in casa di sabato sera eheh
<attemptD> no silvio
<Bob_Marley82> Grazie attemptD risolto
<silvia> davide silvia e' mia morosa
<Bob_Marley82> grazie anche a davide
<Bob_Marley82> eheh
<ezio> aiuto, appena entrato in ubuntu,  wifi non funziona. ho alice voip
<ezio> c'è qualcuno?
<Bob_Marley82> ragazzi ho un altro problema anche con emesene
<Bob_Marley82> lo copio su pastebin
<Bob_Marley82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<silvia> se sei su kubuntu non e' meglio kopete? gestisce i contatti skype e msn assieme
<ezio> qualcuno sa mettere la wifi su ubuntu?
<Bob_Marley82> si ma per le videochiamate ...
<Bob_Marley82> bleah
<Bob_Marley82> cmq adesso provo con kopete  a vedere se mi apre le mail
<silvia> non trova la rete non funziona trova il router ma non va in internet?
<ezio> funziona con il cavo
<silvia> si ma per andare in wifi ci vorra una password penso...
<silvia> se metti il wifi trova la rete?
<ezio> l'ho messa all'inizio, me l'ha chiesta, ma non va in internet
<ezio> in alto a destra non ho più l'icona piccolina della rete
<som-mi> stacca il cavo, usa solo wireless
<silvia> oddio mi sa che devi aspettare uno che se ne intenda :p
<ezio> :) grazie
<silvia> io le mie le installate tutte senza grossi problemi
<som-mi> setta network manager con i tuoi dati della tua rete
<filo1234> ezio: versione di Ubuntu?
<ichi_> ciao a tutti
<ezio_> ciao, qualcuno sa come si mette una wifi. con la rete funziona ma devo usarlo senza cavo
<filo1234> ezio: versione di Ubuntu?
<ezio_> 10.10
<ichi_> una curiosità su ubuntu... come faccio, con il comando "cat", a scrivere l'output di un programma da terminale in un file di testo? come fosseun log insomma
<ezio_> ci sono?
<filo1234> ezio_: intanto vai su strumenti>amministrazione Driver hardware e vedi se ti da disponibilità di qualche driver per la wifi
<ezio_> già fatto ma mi da un errore.
<Zerf> ezio: c'è già la rete wifi configurata? essa già esiste?
<filo1234> ezio_: che errore?
<ezio_> si esiste. con xp funzionava bene
<filo1234> ichi_: cioè?
<filo1234> ichi_: per reindirizzare l'output di di uncomando su un file comando >> file.log
<filo1234> o cat file >> altro_file
<ichi_> filo1234, allora, facciamo ad esempio che io lancio un mio script da terminale.. io mi ricordo che c'era un comando con il "cat" che praticamente scriveva l'output in un file di testo
<ezio_> ho messo ubuntu perchè s'è impallato il pc. però funziona solo col cavo. mi manca anche l'icona di internet in alto
<Zerf> ezio: e l'ubuntu riesce vederla?
<ichi_> ezio_, per l'icona prova a fare, da terminale "nm-applet &"
<ichi_> senza le virgolette
<ezio_> dice che il driver è attivato
<filo1234> ichi_: ./script >> file.log
<ichi_> prova cosi, io ho dovuto metterlo, anche se alla fineio uso openbox come DE
<ichi_> grazie filo1234 , ora provo
<ezio_> ichi. messaggio rerstituito: Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager
<ichi_> uhm
<ichi_> ezio_, hai network manager o wicd o altro?
<ezio_> non sono esperto, non so cosa sono. sistemi operativi?
<silvia> filo1234 ho completato l'installazione come butto dentro lxde?
<filo1234> silvia: devi installarlo
<marcocurla> Buonasera un Aiuto
<silvia> sudo apt-get install lxde xinit lxdm xorg
<ichi_> ezio_, nono sono i manager delle connessioni
<silvia> sull'aiuto c'e' questo e' giusto no?
<filo1234> silvia: fai il login e poi sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ezio_> dire non sono esperto è stato come darsi delle arie... proprio non ci capisco niente, allora   :)
<marcocurla> nell'usare GNOME/Ingranditore  mi si rinpicciolisce il Puntatore del Mouse come si puo risolvere?
<silvia> filo1234 siccome ci mettera' un ora a scaricare dopo basta che riavvio?
<ezio_> dove trovo i manager delle connessioni?
<ezio_> ichi?
<silvia> sul gestore dei pacchetti
<silvia> prova wicd io mi trovo bene
<filo1234> silvia: si
<silvia> filo1234 per riavviare com'era sudo shutdown -now ?
<filo1234> silvia: sudo reboot
<ichi_> scusa ezio_ ero impallato con sto "cat" del menga
<silvia> yeah
<silvia> vado a guardare un po' di tv
<silvia> a piu tardi
<ezio_> ciao silvia, grazie
<silvia> grazie filo1234
<ichi_> ezio_, se non hai installato altri network manager, dovresti avere di default nm-applet
<ichi_> e da come mi dici, se nn sei pratico sicuramente nn hai installato latri networkmanager
<ezio_> ok ichi da terminale?
<ezio_> sono appena entrato
<ichi_> eh ezio_ da quel che ne so io, per farmi apparire le connessioni io devo fare, da terminale, "nm-applet &"
<ichi_> quel tipo di errore sinceramente nn mi èmai successo
<ichi_> nemmeno io sono cosi uno smanettone purtroppo XD
<ezio_> ok, grazie, aspetterò...
<ichi_> figurati
<filo1234> ichi_: ai fatto?
<filo1234> hai*
<ichi_> filo1234, macchè..
<ichi_> tu conosci "nmap"?
<filo1234> ichi_: ma tu cosa vuoi reindirizzare?
<ichi_> allora ti spiego.. vorrei creare un file di testo con l'output di nmap
<ichi_> nmap è uno scanner di reti, che mi serve a scopo didattico per l'uni.. il problema è che nn ricordo + con che comando loggavo l'output dei programmi da terminale
<ichi_> volendo potrei fare copia\incolla da terminale di tutto l'output, ma visto che c'è un comando apposito XD
<filo1234> ichi_: come ti ho detto prima nmap parametri > file.log
<filo1234> ichi_: se vuoi essere più pesciso...e buttare tutto nel log nmap paremtri &> file.log
<ichi_> ora provo
<ichi_> bella filo1234 , ti amoXD
<filo1234> sputt
<ichi_> nn so xkè mi ricordavo il "cat"
<ikam> sera Zerf_
<Zerf_> a te ikm
<ikam> come ti va la wireless?
<Zerf_> ikam
<filo1234> ichi_: forse perchè concatenavi i vari log boh
<ichi_> no, èkemettevo il "cat" all'inizio -_-
<ikam> Zerf_, tutto bene con la rete wireless?
<Zerf_> si qua va benissimo
<ikam> Zerf_, quale è la tua scheda wireless?
<Zerf_> rtl8185
<ikam> Zerf_, atheros a altro?
<ikam> ah, bene
<Zerf_> dipenderà in qual pc tu voi che ti dico
<ikam> certo
<ikam> quello sul tuo notebook
<Zerf_> artheros
<ikam> atheros
<Zerf_> si si
<ikam> questo
<ikam> ok
<ikam> ma il segnale è basso?
<Zerf_> nel note va bene ma nel pc è così bassa
<filo1234> !chat | ikam Zerf_
<ubot-it> ikam Zerf_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ikam> scusa filo1234 ,
<ichi_> bene
<ikam> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ichi_> vi saluto tutti, grazie mille dell'aiuto filo1234
<ezio> ciao qualcuno sa come far funzionare la wifi. è  tutto a posto, tranne la configurazione di ubuntu.
<ezio> jester  mi aiuti con la wifi?
<marcocurla> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<ezio> non c'è un canale dove danno aiuto?
<vinniec> io sono entrato per curiosita'
<vinniec> pero' non uso ubuntu
<ikam> !aiuto |marcourla
<ubot-it> marcourla: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vinniec> se la domanda e' semplice posso provare a rispondere
<vinniec> ezio: purtoppo di wifi non mi intendo
<ezio> ok vinniec penso che sia un problema/labirinto...
<ezio> sto cercando su internet se trovo qualche suggerimento
<vinniec> eh io per ora non mi sono mai messo a configurare il wifi
<vinniec> penson che quando lo dovro' fare mi tocchera' lavore molto
<_Crow_> che scheda wifi hai
<ikam> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<ikam> !iwconfig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iwconfig'
<marcocurla> uso l'Ingranditore di GNOME ma quando ingrandisco lo schermo  si rinpicciolisce troppo il Puntatore del mouse diventando quasi invisibile si puo fare qualcosa
<ikam> !ifconfig
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ifconfig'
<ezio> alice voip 2
<ikam> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ezio> crow alice voip 2
<fleurtherock> scusate come mai se uso il comando "info info" non succede nulla?
<fleurtherock> mi esce il seguente messaggio:
<fleurtherock> info: Impossibile trovare il nodo «Top»
<_Crow_> alice voip 2 è la scheda wifi
<_Crow_> ?
<ezio> crow, sono inesperto, credo di si
<_Crow_> quello è il router (penso)
<ezio> eh, non me lo ricordo,
<ezio> è una broad qualcosa
<ezio> non c'è modo di chiederlo da terminale?
<ezio> ok, grazie lo stesso crow
<ezio> non ho la rete senza fili attiva. come fare?
<ikam> ezio, vedi di identificare la tua scheda
<ikam> e se attiva con il comando iwconfig
<ezio> come posso  chiedere?
<ezio> ikam non è attiva
<ezio> no wireless extension
<ikam> puoi individuare che tipo di scheda è?
<ikam> altrimenti dovresti usare il programma ndiswrapper
<ikam> per farla riconoscere
<ezio> no, non so come fare, non conosco ubuntu. con xp era facile
<ikam> stai usando notebook oppure desktop?
<ezio> notebook
<ikam> che notebook è?
<ikam> la marca
<ezio> easy note packard
<ikam> capito
<ezio> provo a eseguire il comando che mi hai detto
<ikam> ora non ricordo esattamente il comando per rilevare la marca della scheda wifi
<ikam> ma prova andare sul sito del produttore del tuo notebook
<ikam> si iwconfig
<ezio> posso provarci...
<ikam> e posta su pastebin
<ikam> !pastebin
<ezio> ok
<ikam> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ikam> metti il risultato su quel sito
<ikam> ezio, hai l'icona della connessione di rete in altro a dx del pc?
<ezio> Scheda Rete Ethernet Integrata si WiFi Integrato 802.11b
<ezio> no icona non c'è
<ikam> dovresti ripristinarla
<ezio> come?
<ikam> aspette che ti dico
<ikam> tasto destro del mouse sulla barra delle icone> aggiungi al pannello>'indicatore '
<ikam> prova a vedere se riesci a mettere l'icona
<ikam> hai provato il comando iwconfig?
<ikam> su terminale?
<ezio> si
<ikam> e che ti dice?
<ikam> rileva la scheda wireless?
<ezio> no
<ikam> sei riuscito a far apparire l'icona della connessione di rete?
<ezio> no
<ezio> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ikam> mettila se ci riesci
<ikam> ti ho detto sopra come fare
<ikam> da lì si può vedere meglio
<ikam> se puoi utilizzare la connessione wireless
<ezio> si sono raddoppiate altre icone, quella di internet non c'è tuttavia
<ikam> guarda che sul mio notebook c'è la possibilità di attivare la scheda
<ezio> scusa, paste devo mettere il tuo nome o il mio?
<ikam> quelle doppie eliminale non serve intasare la barra
<ikam> il tuo
<ikam> e poi metti qua l'indirizzo del sito
<ezio> devo aver fatto casino, ha mandato il messaggio a me, senza indirizzo
<ikam> riprova
<ikam> una volta che hai incollato quello posta qua il link
<ezio> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ikam> forse non mi sono spiegato
<ikam> devi incollare su quel sito quello che ti dà il comando iwconfig oppure ifconfig
<ikam> chiaro?
<ezio> fatto, ma non mi da nessun indirizzo. non capisco
<ikam> ??
<ikam> il link paste.ubuntu.com
<ezio> lo incollo qui?
<ikam> quello
<ikam> alla fine deve darti un numero
<ikam> metti qua il link completo
<ikam> il link
<ikam> qua non incollare nulla
<ikam> devi incollare su quel link il risultato
<ikam> dei comandi che ti ho detto
<ezio> ok. scrivo il nome, incollo il testo, premo paste e mi da una pagina con il testo, senza nessun riferimento
<ezio> non mi da nessun numero
<ikam> ti mostro il mio come esempio
<ezio> ok
<ikam> guarda il mio  e tu fai lo stesso
<ikam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569396/
<ikam> io non ho la wireless
<ikam> ma vale per farti vedere i passaggi da fare
<ezio> ma scusa, e il numero dove lo hai trovato?
<ikam> lo dà in automatico
<ikam> tu incolla e segui
<ikam> le indicazione di invio
<ezio> ikam, ti ringrazio, sei molto gentile, ma sono cotto, via, ci riproverò da più sveglio
<ezio> buona notte....
<vinniec> notte
<ikam> ok ok
<ikam> notte
<ezio> notte vinniec
<vinniec> ikam: tu usi solo ubuntu?
<ikam> al momento si
<vinniec> hai usato altro?
<ikam> a che ti riferisci? altre distro?
<vinniec> sisi
<ikam> tempo fa
<vinniec> che hai usato?
<ikam> la slackware, la mandrake, la suse
<ikam> fedora
<vinniec> azz
<ikam> ma ora sono orientato su ubuntu
<vinniec> hai fatto un bel giro
<ikam> ehehe
<ikam> si
<vinniec> mandrake, esiste nacora?
<ikam> mi piace pinguinare
<vinniec> o e' mandriva adesso?
<ikam> si
<vinniec> alcune persone si sono staccate da mandriva adesos
<vinniec> e hanno fatto un altro fork
<ikam> si ho letto
<ikam> mi auguro
<ikam> che non era male la mandriva
<vinniec> mah, sinceramente non mi ha mai attirato tanto come distro
<vinniec> non che l'abbia mai provata
<ikam> vinniec, per parlare così dovremmo andare su ubuntu-chat
<ikam> se no ci bacchettano ...:-(
<vinniec> ah
<ikam> tu che stai usando adesso?
<vinniec> sono su tinycore
<vinniec> ho provato meno distro di te pero'
<ikam> però
<vinniec> se vuoi passiamo sull'altra che dicevi
<ikam> sono nato con la slackware
<ikam> mi piaceva molto
<vinniec> e, credo sia stata una fortuna
<OverMe> !chat | vinniec ikam
<ubot-it> vinniec ikam: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ikam> è lì che ho imparato quei pochi rudimementi
<ikam> scusa
<ikam> lasciamo
<vinniec> ok
<vinniec> passiamo di la
<ikam> vinniec, visto? il messaggio?
<vinniec> sisi
<vinniec> beh credo che finquando si parla poco non ha senso, ma se si parla tanto ha senso dividere le chat
<vinniec> ikam: pero' di la non ti vedo
<ikam> ma rispettiamo la netiquette
<ikam> non ci sono ancora
<vinniec> si io ho fatto subito con il comando stampato nel nella notifica
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-20
<loco_gualupita> )))| oigan han visto a darknet? |(((
<loco_gualupita> )))| o a fab |(((
<loco_gualupita> )))| D:? |(((
<bob_> ciao
<bob_> non mi ricordo più il comando per togliere il file che si crea xp quando va in ibernazione da ubuntu
<bob_> non parte più xp devo cancellare questo file da qui
<Steeler> bob_,  con virtual box ?
<bobbybong> Steeler, no in dual boot sono bob su un altro pc
<Steeler> bobbybong, dual boot virtuale o fisico?
<bobbybong> fisico
<Steeler> bobbybong, vuoi formattare win ?
<bobbybong> mi ricordo che c'era un comando che lo eliminava mi è gia successo tempo fa
<bobbybong> no non voglio formattare
<Steeler> bobbybong, se avvii ubuntu si vede anche l'hdd di win ?
<bobbybong> si
<Steeler> bobbybong, allora non ho capito cosa devi fare.
<bobbybong> mi era successo un anno fa e avevo trovato un comando in linux che cancellava l'hiberfil
<bobbybong> e poi è andato
<bobbybong> xp è andato in sospensione e non parte più
<Steeler> bobbybong, non lo so, io mi salvere quel che c'è da salvare e formattereiò.
<bobbybong> è l'unico windows che ho non mi va di formattarlo
<Peace-> Xd
<Peace-> bobbybong: figo io manco ce l ho winz
<Peace-> :D
<bobbybong> :D
<Peace-> :P filo1234
<bobbybong> si ma mi serve per la tavoletta grafica
<Peace-> bobbybong: mm io ho la tavoletta grafica
<Peace-> xD
<bobbybong> con linux non funziona
<Peace-> bobbybong: che tavoletta è ?
<Peace-> io ho la wacom :P
<bobbybong> wacom
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> bobbybong: dai dai su che funge vala'
<bobbybong> no
<Peace-> bobbybong: le wacom sono una sicurezza su linux
<Peace-> bobbybong: attaccala
<bobbybong> i driver sono per il server x 1.7
<Steeler> bobbybong, disegni?
<Peace-> bobbybong: dai un po questo in terminale va...
<bobbybong> si
<Peace-> bobbybong: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom wacom-tools
<Steeler> bobbybong, fammi vedere qualcosa
<Peace-> potrebbe darti errore bobbybong
<Peace-> bobbybong: io ho questa e funziona benissimo http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/wacom-graphire4_big.jpg
<bobbybong> xsetwacom list non la vede proprio
<Peace-> bobbybong: ma che wacom è
<Steeler> bobbybong, anche io ho la wacom e ubuntu la vede come un semplice mouse.
<Peace-> ....
<Peace-> Steeler: a siggnur...
<Peace-> ragazzi per piacere guardate che se ci mettete un po di impegno funziona perfetto con tanto di pressione
<bobbybong> io ho la wacom bamboo cht461l
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> bobbybong: hai provato a fare uno xorg?
<Peace-> specifico?
<Peace-> voglio dire questo era il mio articolo veccho
<Peace-> ora xorg.conf non viene piu scritto alla vecchia maniera
<bobbybong> no questo no non l' ho fatto ho creato un rules per udev ma nada
<Peace-> e quindi  si dovrebbe riadattare l articolo
<Peace-> rules?
<Peace-> ma non credo che tu debba farlo cmq
<Peace-> bobbybong: per darti un idea http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/15/wacom-graphire4-classic-xl-kubuntu-9-10/
<bobbybong> /etc/rules.d/input
<Peace-> bobbybong: ovviamente lo xorg non è quello da usare perche io ho un diverso monitor
<Peace-> e un diverso graphic chip
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> ma state sicuri che le vostre tavolette grafiche funzionano io ho fatto video tutorial con krita e la mia wacom...
<Peace-> (krita= gimp ma in kde)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> bobbybong: lsusb?
<Peace-> Steeler: dammi anche tu il tuo lsusb
<Peace-> con la tavoletta connessa
<bobbybong> aspetta
<Steeler> Peace-, io non disegno, e in questo momento ho la tavoletta staccata; la devo attaccare???
<Peace-> Steeler: eh si...
<Steeler> Peace-, aspè
<bobbybong> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 056a:00da Wacom Co., Ltd Peace-
<Steeler> Peace-, l'ho attaccata; che devo fare?
<Peace-> bobbybong: mm hai provato a compilare il driver della wacom ?
<Peace-> bobbybong: su slack ahnno risolto cosi
<Peace-> Steeler: lsusb
<bobbybong> ho provato di tutto compilare i driver ma sono per la versione 1.7 di X
<Peace-> bobbybong: mm senti... che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<Steeler> Peace-, http://pastebin.com/NLcJFMPq
<bobbybong> 10.10 che ho aggiornato da versioni precedenti
<bobbybong> almeno due aggiornamenti
<bobbybong> di versione
<Steeler> Peace-, la posso staccare?
<Peace-> Steeler: si
<Peace-> bobbybong:  Steeler http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515562
<Peace-> sappiate una cosa di farla funzionare ce la si fa...
<Peace-> bisogna un po sbattersi
<Steeler> Peace-, a me non interessa, io non disegno; magari sapessi disegnare :(
<Peace-> Steeler: e allora come mai ce l hai
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> a parte che non serve solo per disegnare
<Steeler> Peace-, e che cosa può servire?
<Peace-> Steeler: a scrivere  a fare tutorial dove scrivi
<Peace-> Steeler: http://blip.tv/file/4734248?filename=Nowardev-Krita24CreareBottoni3D913.m4v
<Peace-> xD
<bobbybong> Peace-, ho fatto anche questo ho compilato linuxwacom e xf86inputwacom
<bobbybong> ma senza risultati
<bobbybong> ho pacioccato udev
<Peace-> bobbybong: mmm senti... tanto per curiosità....
<Peace-> bobbybong: ma una live cd di kubuntu 11.04?
<Peace-> l hai mai provata?
<Steeler> Peace-, GIMP + mouse trackball non va bene per fare queste cose?
<Peace-> Steeler: si beh quello è un video di test
<Peace-> Steeler: cmq no... epr scrivere io faccio con una penna
<Peace-> non con un mause
<bobbybong> peace
<bobbybong> dici che funziona la 11.04
<bobbybong> la scarico
<Peace-> bobbybong: io ho kubunut 11.04
<Peace-> bobbybong: cmq è alpha
<Peace-> quindi... attenzione
<Peace-> ti puo anche non funzionare nulla o addirittura danneggarti il pc
<Peace-> xD
<bobbybong> si lo
<bobbybong> so
<dario_> ciao
<Peace-> bobbybong: mah il tuo problema pare che sia il driver malsano
<dario_> dici a me
<bobbybong> credo anche io
<bobbybong> sia cosi
<dario_> ciao ragazzi non mi funziona l'audio mi potete aiutare???
<bobbybong> faccio un backup e reinstallo ubuntu
<dario_> mi leggete
<dario_> ciao bobbybong mi potresti consigliare
<Peace-> bobbybong: no
<Peace-> bobbybong: perche reinstallare
<Peace-> bobbybong: io fossi in te e questa è la mia personale opinione farei cosi ...
<dario_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it#tu
<bobbybong> dimmi Peace-
<Peace-> bobbybong: installerei una versione alpha in una partizione per i cavoli suoi...
<Peace-> bobbybong: cosi hai un sistema stabile.... e uno non stabile da testare
<Peace-> bobbybong: io ho : /home da 80 giga
<dario_> pace tu mi puoi aiutare
<Peace-> bobbybong: io ho : / con lucid da 11 giga
<Peace-> bobbybong: io ho : / con natty 11.04 da 15 giga
<Peace-> bobbybong: la home è condivisa da entrambi i sistemi operativi
<Peace-> e poi ovviamente la swap
<Peace-> sempre condivisa da entrambi i sistemi perativi
<bobbybong> potrei fare il resize di questa e installarla di fianco
<dario_> io ho solo ubuntu installato e non mi funziona l'audio perche'??
<Peace-> bobbybong: beh potresti si cosi non ti sbatti e se va bene la tieni altrimenti brasi la partizione e sistemi grub
<Peace-> dario_: perche la tua scheda è settata male
<bobbybong> si
<Peace-> dario_: o il driver non fuzniona
<Peace-> dario_: o semplicemtne hai pulse installato
<dario_> come posso fare
<Peace-> dario_: oppure hai il volume a zero
<Peace-> dario_: oppure sei sfigato :D
<dario_> il volume e ok
<dario_> ma non si sente nulla
<Peace-> dario_: usi gnome?
<dario_> no
<dario_> devo
<Peace-> dario_: usi kde?
<Peace-> dario_: cioè ti devo togliere le parole dalle mani ?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> che cosa usi?
<Peace-> spiega
<dario_> ho  installato ubuntu l'ultima versione
<dario_> tutto ok tranne audio
<Peace-> vabbe...
<Peace-> ma che destkop usi gnome kde o xfce?
<dario_> come posso verificarlo per dirtelo sono nuovo
<dario_> c6 +ù
<Peace-> dario_: fai uno screenshot
<Peace-> dario_: lo uppi da qualche parte
<Peace-> dario_: e poi mi dai il link
<Peace-> dario_: cmq 9 su 10 sara' gnome
<Peace-> dario_: e se usi gnome io non ti aiuto perche uso kde
<dario_> e gnome
<dario_> se vado su risorse lo vedo
<Peace-> si si e allora è gnome
<Peace-> mi spiace ma io uso uin destkopp diverso non ti so aiutare piu di tanto
<dario_> ma come posso cercare un scan driver per ubuntu
<Peace-> dario_: prova questo in terminale
<Peace-> dario_: speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<dario_> fatto
<Peace-> dario_: non pronuncia nulla ?
<dario_> no
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> male
<Peace-> dario_: dai questo in terminale
<Peace-> dario_: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<dario_> ok
<dario_> sono in attesa
<dario_> credo nulla
<Peace-> dario_: vabbe,, senti un po
<dario_> pace c6
<dario_> dimmi
<Peace-> dario_: lspci | grep -i Audio
<dario_> poi
<Peace-> dario_: guarda sei veramente senza speranza
<Peace-> dario_: non sai nulla di linux
<Peace-> e io non posso stare qui ad imboccare
<dario_> mi dice questo: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Peace-> ah ecco
<Peace-> almeno ci sei riuscito
<dario_> grazie per la tua pazienza
<Peace-> dario_: alsamixer -V all
<dario_> fatto
<Peace-> dario_: metti tutto al massimo
<Peace-> dario_: e premendo  il tasto M attivi
<Peace-> con le frecce ti sposti
<Peace-> dario_: se vedi in questa screen io ho http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/alsamixer.png
<Peace-> dario_: 00 sotto che significa acceso mentre M è muto
<Peace-> MM
<Peace-> il tasto M appunto attiva disattiva il tutto
<dario_> fatto
<Peace-> dario_: fai sto screnshot vediamo
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dario_>     Scheda: VIA 8237                            F1:  Aiuto                   │ │ Processore: Realtek ALC658D                     F2:  Informazioni di sistema │ │      Vista: Tutto                               F6:  Selezione scheda sonora │ │   Elemento: Surround Jack Mode [Shared]         Esc: Esce                    │ │                                                                              │ │     ┌─â”
<Peace-> dario_: fai uno screenshot e poi usa imagebin
<Peace-> !imagebin | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dario_> ho line mm
<Peace-> dario_: metti tutto su 00 ti sposti con le frecce e lo attivi con il tasto M
<dario_> fatto
<dario_> scusate ma ho il piccolo da seguire
<dario_> adesso
<Peace-> dario_: provi ancora con
<Peace-> dario_: speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<Peace-> e vedi se esce qualcche suono
<dario_> nulla
<dario_> azzzzz
<Peace-> dario_: mm
<Peace-> dario_: guarda per me è pulse che non va la tua scheda dovrebbe andare
<Peace-> dario_:  qualcuno che dice che ubuntu è molto meglio di kubuntu dovrebbe intervenire xD
<Peace-> e darti una mano
<Peace-> dario_: io uso questo xD http://blip.tv/file/4697034?filename=Nowardev-Kubuntu1104Preview509.m4v
<dario_> che devo fare
<Peace->  non lo so guarda non sono un esperto gnome
<dario_> devo installare questo
<Peace-> potrei combinare disastri devi aspettare che
<Peace-> che arrivi qualcuno con il tuo destko
<Peace-> enzotib: ce la sa di queste cose dario_
<Peace-> anzi ce la sa di un sacco di roba
<dario_> ok grazie intanto
<dario_> ok lo cerco
<dario_> enzotib mi puoi aiutare
<Peace-> OverMe:  enzotib filo1234 e jester sono i piu esperti che io conosca e di solito usano il tuo desktop
<dario_> filo1234 mi puoi aiutare
<dario_> filo1234 ciao c6
<dario_> enzotib ciao c6
<dario_> pace non ci sono
<Peace-> dario_: purtroppo devi aspettare è domenica e poca gente c'è
<dario_> gia'
<dario_> ma il tuo xd come va
<dario_> kubuntu come va
<davyde> giorno gentaglia qualcuno si ricorda come si imposta l'accesso automatico in lxde?
<enzotib> davyde: dipende dal display manager, non dal desktop environment
<enzotib> davyde: cosa usi, gdm?
<davyde> enzotib ho risolto l'accesso automatico adesso sono alle prese con il layout della tastiera :P
<enzotib> davyde: ma su ubuntu?
<davyde> sono su lxde
<enzotib> davyde: lxde su ubuntu?
<davyde> sisi
<davyde> sono partito dalla minimale di ubuntu
<esulu> buongiorno
 * MatteoR buongiorno a tutti
<davyde> nello script ho scritto #!/bin/bash e nella seconda riga setxkbmap it
<davyde> adesso devo farlo partire all'avvio
<dexter_> buon giorno, se devo scaricare linux mint che versione consigliate?
<MatteoR> davyde: Forse ti posso dare una mano
<davyde> MatteoR sarebbe eccezionale
<MatteoR> davyde: Qui: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE_(Italiano)#Avvio_automatico_dei_programmi
<MatteoR> davyde: è per archlinux, ma dovrebbe funzionare cmq
<davyde> allora io ho sto script e l'ho chiamato keybit.sh
<davyde> come si passa da keybit.sh a un file .desktop?
<MatteoR> davyde: aspetta, perchè qui parla di programmi, non script... ho sbagliato
<dexter_> linuxmint che versione?
<MatteoR> davyde: Ho trovato
<ErVito> davyde: perchè vorresti un lanciatore? :|
<ErVito> dexter_: qua niente mint, salta in #ubuntu-it-chat al più!
<MatteoR> davyde: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=217996.0
<alnuvola> scusate qualè il canale debian in italiano
<lilluz82> buongiorno a tutti, per caso sapete se e' possibile sincronizzare una cartella con uno smartphone android e ubuntu?  ho scaricato la app pcfilesync ma non ci sto riuscendo... ho l'ultimo ubuntu
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti ho un problema installando ubuntu desktop su un netbook, quando dovrebbe partire il programma di partiionamento mi crasha e si blocca
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti ho un problema installando ubuntu desktop su un netbook, quando dovrebbe partire il programma di partizionamento mi crasha e si blocca. c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<Peace-> lilluz82: facile
<Peace-> lilluz82: anche da terminale si puo fare
<Peace-> lilluz82: sync :)
<lilluz82> terminale e do comando sync?
<ubuntu_> scusate per il doppio post
<Peace-> lilluz82: man sync
<lilluz82> e poi?
<Peace-> lilluz82: e ti leggi il manuale...
<Peace-> lilluz82: io mi sono fatto uno script per nokia 5800
<Peace-> tacco
<Peace-> lui rielva e mi sincronizza le cartelle che desidero
<Peace-> xD
<lilluz82> io ho un ideos, ho scaricato pcfilesync,  lascio perdere e uso solo sync?
<Peace-> lilluz82: non sono neanche cosa sia pcfilesync
<Peace-> lilluz82: forse è un appliaczione basata su sync
<Peace-> potrebbe andare bene
<azmodeus> salve...?
<Peace-> azmodeus: xD
<Peace-> ciao
<azmodeus> ahah
<MatteoR> ubuntu_: Ciao. l'installazione la fai usando una chiavetta USB?
<azmodeus> sto sperimentando la nuova installazione e sono capitato qui per caso
<Peace-> e va beh
<azmodeus> perché le scritte erano sottofondate in arancione?
<Peace-> azmodeus: eh?
<lilluz82> peace ora provo, grazie ;)
<azmodeus> ecco, così...
<ubuntu_> MatteoR, si
<Peace-> azmodeus: perchè scrivo il tuo nome prima di scrivere il messagigo
<Peace-> se faccio cosi no xD
<azmodeus> Peace: e quindi cambia così?
<azmodeus> <.<
<Peace-> eh si
<Peace-> ma hai scritto il mio nome male
<Peace-> è Peace-
<Peace-> non Peace
<azmodeus> Peace-: ...
<Peace-> eh si.. cosi va bene
<Peace-> azmodeu
<Peace-> azmodeus:
<Peace-> xD
<azmodeus> wow... nozioni per principianti... mwahah
<ubuntu_> MatteoR, : grazie per l'attenzione
<azmodeus> comunque a proposito di chiavetta... alle sette del mattino mi ci sono messo a þrovare l'installazione da usb... <.<
<Peace-> e quindi ?
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, anche io, stamani
<azmodeus> se serve sono fresco fresco e posso dare una mano! XD
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, grazie mille
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: forse è meglio se fai un md5sum
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, dell'immagine?
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, ho fatto il controllo su disco prima di avviarlo e mi ha detto che tutto era ok
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: che problema hai se posso chiedere?
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: no sulla chiavetta. nella tua chiavetta c'è un file che si chiama md5sum.txt
<MatteoR> !md5sum | braccobaldo
<ubot-it> braccobaldo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, ci mancherebbe : ) quando provo a installatre e dovrebbe partire il server gparted si blocca, ho letto che potrebbe essere perchè prova a leggere anche la penna e si blocca infatti se lancio gparte /dev/sda non crasha
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, quindi cosa dovrei fare sulla chiave?solo leggerlo?
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, al momento sono su live e sto usando la pennian
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: scusa, ho letto adesso. se dice che è tutto ok, allora è qualcos'altro.
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: ho già fatto una installazione da una pennina usb ed è andata bene
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: io stamattina ho avuto problemi per via di qualche errore nella copia dell'immagine sulla pennina
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: cioè, ho usato due volte lo stesso programma ma la prima volta ho sbagliato qualcosa che non ricordo nemmeno di aver visto per la verità... nelle impostazioni di boot
<braccobaldo> azmodeus,  a ok, cosa mi consiglia allora? l'immagine non ha errori ma si blocca sul partizionamento, come faccio a istruire il programma di installazione a non leggere la penna/disco di avvio?
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: esattamente cosa stai usando? hai parlato di gparted e di installazione... non ho ben capito! ^^
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, al momento sono su live  da usb ma non riesco ad installare
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, a causa ,penso, di questo problema di gparted
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: ma il partizionamento lo fai dal programma di installazione o da gparted?
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: mmm... beh, in teoria all'avvio puoi scegliere se andare in live o installare...
<frigOvuotO> scusate buongiorno..
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, la partizione c'è gia(avevo unavecchia versione di ubuntu prima e funzionava), il programma di installazione crasha prima di avviare parted server.
<frigOvuotO> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vlc-data_1.0.6-1ubuntu1.5_all.deb: ile tar rovinato - l'archivio del pacchetto è danneggiato
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: e gparted dove ce l'hai? nella stessa pennina?
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, nella live di ubuntu
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: hai provato a formattare prima?
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, cosa? oenna o partizione?
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: la partizione
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, sisi è già formattata, mi ha dato lo steso erroer sia prima di formattarla che dopo
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: ah, ecco, io generalmente lo uso da esterno... perché non lanci semplicemente l'installer e formatti nella procedura di install?
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, è quello che avrei voluto fare ma non mi parte il programma di partizionamento, crasha prima
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: hmmm... e hai provato a usare un gparted esterno?
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: tipo su un'altra pennina... lanciandolo in live...
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, scusa ma cosa me ne faccio? come faccio a saltare il passaggio dell'assegnazione delle partisizone durante l'install?
<MatteoR> braccobaldo: ma se tu selezioni "Usa l'intero disco" o una cosa del genere, crasha?
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: ecco, magari avendo il disco già pronto o facendo come dice matteo, selezionando una opzione alternativa, non da questi problemi
<frigOvuotO> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/569598/   che faccio?
<braccobaldo> MatteoR, non so se avetepresenti l'install della 10.10, prima chiede la lingua poi verifica lo spazio libero, sehai una ocnnessione attiva e chiede se si vogliono prendere aggiornamenti e software di terzeparti, faccio quest'ulti passaggio e si blocca
<azmodeus> hmmm... si, ho notato anche io un leggero rallentamento durante quella fase...
<azmodeus> ma alla fine è andata... che sia corrotto il file immagine?
<braccobaldo> frigOvuotO,  ciao , senti il comando aptitude lo devi dare mettendo prima sudo
<braccobaldo> frigOvuotO,  se no usa synaptic da sistema>amministrazione>gestore pacchetti synaptic , cerchi il nome del pacchetto e lo reinstalli
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, ho fatto il controlle dell'immagine
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: quindi... non è nemmeno quello! O.o incredibile... <.<
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: devo anche dire che non sono proprio un esperto! ^^ ma avendolo fatto stamattina... che cosa hai usato per mettere l'immagine nella pennina=
<azmodeus> ?
<frigOvuotO> bracco ho fatto come mi hai detto con sudo mi ha eseguito il comando ma non riesco ad rimuovere il vlc
<braccobaldo> frigOvuotO,  ma tu lo vuoi rimuovere o reinstallare?
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO non ti dice che l'archivio è danneggiato?
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, unetbootloader o qualcosa del genere, quello suggerito sul sito di ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> io lo vorrei aggiornare ma mi dice che non si può
<azmodeus> braccobaldo, mmmh... UNetbootin?
<braccobaldo> azmodeus,  si esatto :)
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO, secondo me dovresti riscaricare il pacchetto...
<frigOvuotO> ci sto provando
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: hai selezionato, nel momento del montaggio, distro e modalità di lancio?
<frigOvuotO> se provo a rimuoverlo mi da errore
<frigOvuotO> dice di controllare le dipendenze reposity+
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO: prova qui http://www.danirevi.it/installare-vlc-media-player-su-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-704.html
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, si, ho messo ubuntu e live i386 come la mia immagine, infattio la live gira ma non si installa
<frigOvuotO> Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<frigOvuotO> Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<braccobaldo> frigOvuotO, scusa ma che versione usi?
<frigOvuotO> 10.04
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: uh... doh... proprio non riesco a capire... ma dimmi, la vecchia versione che avevi ha smesso di funzionare?
<braccobaldo> frigOvuotO,  prova su synaptic a cercare il pacchetto che ti serve e a reinstallarlo
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, la vecchia era solo vecchia parecchio e non volevo fare l'upgrade diretto preferendo uan via più pulita
<azmodeus> braccobaldo, quindi escludiamo possibili imputtanamenti dell'mbr?
<azmodeus> braccobaldo o dell'hdd in generale
<braccobaldo> azmodeus,  direi di sì visto che sono in dual boot con windows e quello funziona
<azmodeus> braccobaldo, non si sa mai! XD ho un pc che fino a ieri funzionava tranquillamente, ho poi deciso di formattare per ripulire ed è andato a farsi benedire...
<braccobaldo> azmodeus,  stamani prima di rimettere in live andava
<misterblu> ciao vorrei installare l'ultima ver di open office la 3.3 nei repository non c'è arriva fino alla 2.3 ho scaricato il file che è un tar.gz che faccio?
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: capiscol
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get –purge remove vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<frigOvuotO> E: Operazione –purge non valida
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: ultima alternativa per il momento, google... ricerca... =) vediamo cosa si trova
<braccobaldo> frigOvuotO,  --purge, sono 2 trattini -
<braccobaldo> azmodeus, già fatto :) è da stamattina che cerco, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/545911
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 545911 in parted "Cannot use gparted" [Undecided,In progress]
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569602/
<azmodeus> braccobaldo, se non sbaglio il tipo dice che ha risolto rifacendo la pennina boot...
<braccobaldo> azmodeus,  ora provo, non avevo molte pennine a disposizione, scusa ma vado a mangiare se ci sei ci sentiamo dopo se no grazie mille
<azmodeus> braccobaldo: figurati! ^^ sempre felice di poter imparare qualcosa di nuovo... magari ci si becca più tardi... per il momento buon pranzo! ^^ io continuo ad indagare...
<frigOvuotO> ho trovato una soluzione rimuovendo vlc dal gestore pacchetto
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO, io ero convinto che lo dovessi installare... non rimuovere! ^^
<frigOvuotO> az sto seguendo quella guida ma ..
<frigOvuotO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569605/
<azmodeus> ohi ohi
<azmodeus> allora...
<azmodeus> hai eliminato la vecchia installazione e ora lo vuoi reinstallare?
<frigOvuotO> si
<azmodeus> stai seguendo la guida ma continua a darti errori?
<frigOvuotO> si
<frigOvuotO> gestore pacchetti non mi si apre piu
<frigOvuotO> appena si apre mi si richiude
<azmodeus> hai aggiornato le repositories?
<frigOvuotO> anche il gestore aggiornamenti non si apre piu
<azmodeus> mmmm
<azmodeus> sta per esplodereee
<frigOvuotO> riavvio?
<azmodeus> che casino stai combinando??? XD
<azmodeus> prova
<azmodeus> nel frattempo vado a fumare... :P
<azmodeus> sono curioso di vedere come va a finire
<frigOvuotO> ok :)
<azmodeus> ci sei?
<frigOvuotO> il gestore pacchetti e il gestore aggiornamenti non si aprono anche dopo il riavvio?
<frigOvuotO> il gestore pacchetti e il gestore aggiornamenti non si aprono anche dopo il riavvio
<azmodeus> aspetta un secondo
<frigOvuotO> si ok
<minipc> buongiorno a tutti
<Peace-> !ciao | minipc
<ubot-it> minipc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<minipc> non riesco ad installare compiz-fusion plugins extra
<Peace-> figo
<minipc> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano ?grazie
<Peace-> in che senso ?
<Peace-> come lo installi
<Peace-> perche lo installi
<Peace-> chi dove e perch
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<minipc> x gli effetti grafici
<minipc> sono bellissimi su 10.04 andavano
<minipc> ora facendo l'avanzamento non riesco piu'
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO prova a riavviare ancora una volta...
<frigOvuotO> si
<azmodeus> minipc, ho trovato una discussione che sembra poter fare a caso tuo
<minipc> grazie me la posti?
<minipc> io ho cercato in giro ma non ho risolto magari tu hai trovato la giusta
<azmodeus> minipc, non sono per niente pratico! =) quindi spero che tu ci capisca qualcosina di più e per di più credo che ci vorrebbe un caso estremo per riscontrare la stessa situazione di qua... http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=7114
<azmodeus> fammi sapere che sono curioso! ^^
<minipc> @azmodeus grazie ora ci do' uno sguardo
<ubottu-it> minipc: Error: "azmodeus" is not a valid command.
<minipc> ok ti faccio sapere
<azmodeus> uh?
<azmodeus> ragazzi, ho io un problema ora! ^^ come faccio a far funzionare il wireless su kubuntu??? ç__ç
<minipc> azmodeus io l'ho tolto kubuntu x questo motivo
<frigOvuotO> sono riuscito ad aprirlo soltanto dopo il riavvio e dopo aver eliminato questa riga dal file :# VLC
<frigOvuotO> deb ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu dapper universe
<minipc> non mi andava e tornado a ubuntu ho risolto il problema
<azmodeus> minipc ahahah, non mi dai speranza... ^^ io spero di trovare i driver giusti
<azmodeus> minipc, che se non sbaglio io su ubuntu, invece, non riuscivo a configurare la rete locale... <.< cioè, collegamento via ethernet...
<minipc> tranquillo ci sara' qualcuno in grado di aiutarti io di certo no purtroppo
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO quindi ora funziona? dovevi smanettare un po' con il file?
<frigOvuotO> ora che guida devo seguiro per installare vlc avendo ubu 120.04
<minipc> quella mi riesce facile mi basta dare pppoeconf da terminale fa tutto lui
<frigOvuotO> 10.04
<minipc> con quella mai avuto problemi
<azmodeus> minipc, si, però missà che io ho un problema con il router che non è routed, è solo gated... <.<
<frigOvuotO> ora si apre tutto
<frigOvuotO> ma vlc lo devo ancora installare
<frigOvuotO> cercherò una guida su internet
<minipc> vorrei tanto poterti aiutare anche xkè sei gentilissimo ma io gia'0 faccio fatica ad usare una calcolatrice :(
<minipc> col pc poi sono una frana totale
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO, prova a scaricare il file dal sito...
<azmodeus> io mi þare che l'avessi installato così tempo fa... ancora però non l'ho reinstallato! ^^
<azmodeus> minipc, non ti preoccupare! ^^ sto facendo un corso accelerato di basi sull'utilizzo di lin grazie a voi! XD
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<azmodeus> frigOvuotO, cerca nella homepage di vlc il download per linux... uhmmm, facendo ancora confusione credo che dovresti scaricare debian, no?
<azmodeus> salve! ^^
<geko> buongiorno
<frigOvuotO> ho questo tipo di errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/569613/ come posso risolvere?
<geko> dove trovo una guida dei comandi che si attivano con il punto esclamativo ad esempio !player !pastebin ed altri?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Sei riuscito a risolvere?
<frigOvuotO> no
<frigOvuotO> :(
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Allora devi dare "sudo apt-get -f install"
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Perchè lo devi dare con privilegi di amministrazione
<Holden> !voci | geko
<ubot-it> geko: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<frigOvuotO> intendi da root ..?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: è sufficiente con sudo
<frigOvuotO> ecco cosa restituisce http://paste.ubuntu.com/569627/
<azmodeus> VLC version 1.0.6 in Ubuntu 10.04 is out-of-date. We recommend you install VLC 1.1.x manually.
<azmodeus> If you wish to install VLC 1.0.6 anyway, please refer to the instructions above for Ubuntu 10.10. Note that there will be some bugs; you are on your own.
<azmodeus> può tornare utile?
<Guest9927> scusate come faccio a ripristinare i repository che si creano all'installazione?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Ok, prova a dare prima un "sudo apt-get update", poi di nuovo quel comando
<Peace-> Guest9927: basta ripristinarli manualmente
<geko> Holden, grazie
<Peace-> !repository | Guest9927
<ubot-it> Guest9927: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<speppolo> giorno a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao speppolo
<frigOvuotO> mi esce questa cosa http://paste.ubuntu.com/569631/
<speppolo> ho un problema, ho istallato 2 giochi con wine, poi li ho disinstallati, ma lo spazio sull hd mi risuta sempre occupato
<speppolo> come posso fare a liberare lo spazio?
<azmodeus> speppolo hai dual boot con win?
<speppolo> in che senso?
<speppolo> ho solo un sistema operativo
<azmodeus> mmm... allora no... mi era venuta in mente una cosa... =)
<speppolo> uso solo ubuntu
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Ok, allora "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<frigOvuotO> fatto
<azmodeus> speppolo, hai controllato nella cartella di destinazione ?
<speppolo> sisi
<speppolo> nn ho piu' nulla
<frigOvuotO> matteo ripeto?
<speppolo> di solito era c:
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: cosa ti esce?
<speppolo> i wine
<Guest9927> grazie
<speppolo> di wine
<frigOvuotO> niente
<azmodeus> /home/user/.wine/drive c/programmi .
<azmodeus> -->o program files
<azmodeus> no?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Uhm... non è dpkg... hai provato ad aprire il gestore dei pacchetti?
<frigOvuotO> con sudo dpkg --configure -a nn esce niente
<MatteoR> Ogni tanto il gestore dei pacchetti dà qualche suggerimento in caso di problemi
<frigOvuotO> con sudo dpkg --configure -a ho riprovato a rifare le due righe di comando ma continua a dare gli stessi errori
<frigOvuotO> il gestore di pacchetti mi dice ciò : http://paste.ubuntu.com/569633/
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Allora facciamo una cosa un po' forzata: dai questo comando: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf", poi "sudo apt-get update"
<speppolo_> scusate mi e' caduta la line
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Funziona?
<frigOvuotO> fatto ...ma ora c'è questo errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569635/
<frigOvuotO> capperi e pensare che volevo solo installare vlc
<ezio> ho problemi con wifi.
<ezio> qualcuno sa come fare?
<frigOvuotO> eppure ieri ho installato altra roba ma sti casini non me li ha fatti
<ezio> holden mi aiuti per wifi?
<speppolo_> scusate sono sempre il ragazzo che aveva problemi con lo spazio sull' hd ho provato sudo apt-get autoremove
<Holden> ezio, cos'è che non va?
<speppolo_> ma nn mi segnala nulla da rimuovere
<ezio> ciao, wifi mi chede autentificazione, si connette ma se stacco il cavo esco da internet
<ezio> ho appena sostituito xp con ubuntu
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Ti và di parlare in pvt? Così non intasiamo il canale
<ezio> <Holden>    no wireless extension
<frigOvuotO> si matteo
<speppolo_> preblema: ho istallato 2 giochi sul pc con wine, li ho isintallati ma lo spazio sull'hd nn si e' ridotto, ora mi ritrovo a avere installato solo ubuntu e un paio di accessori, che mi occupano 71 gb come faccio?
<azmodeus> ezio, ho un problema simile.. XD
<Holden> ezio, prima stacca il cavo e poi prova il wireless
<ezio> mal comune...speriamo in holden
<Holden> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<speppolo_> ok ho recuperato spazio
<ezio> ok, scusa
<azmodeus> speppolo, come hai fatto?
<speppolo_> visto che il pc nn lo uso io ma mio fratello
<azmodeus> ahhh, non erao i giochi allora il problema... ^^
<speppolo_> aveva tipo 30 gb di monnezza nel cestino -_-"
<speppolo_> no
<speppolo_> che gioco devi istallare?
<azmodeus> eheheheh... domandavo a titolo informativo..una volta ho provato a installare wow su wine... uhmmm, ma non era la versione corretta evidentemente... <.<
<ezio_> <Holden>  mi dice impossibile contattare il server
<speppolo_> noooo
<azmodeus> qualcuno sa come posso configurare una connessione wireless su kubuntu?
<speppolo_> wow  ci ho perso 3 giorni per istallarlo a mio fratello
<azmodeus> su wine? =)
<speppolo_> si
<Holden> ezio_, che scheda hai?
<speppolo_> pero' su server unoffy
<azmodeus> non ci ero riuscito alla fine, avevo abbandonato l'idea...
<remix_tj> azmodeus: su wine? che te ne fai?
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> diciamola tutta, su wine non si configura nulla.
<ezio_> vado a cercarla   packard bell
<azmodeus> remix_tj, scusa... forse ho fatto casino... uhmmm, la rete dici? quella su kubuntu mi serve poterla utilizzare.. =)
<remix_tj> azmodeus: eh, non c'e' knetworkmanager? (non conosco kubuntu di persona)
<ezio_> <Holden> 802.11b
<azmodeus> remix_tj, knetworkmanager? Uhmmm, il problema credo che siano i driver... perchè quel che mi serve è poter catturare una connessione che non è mia ma che sfrutto di tanto in tanto
<roger__> Ciao ragazzi ho un pc del 2004 (AMD Athlon con 1 giga di ram), vorrei sapere se ho fatto bene ad installare la versione di Ubuntu 10.04.1 ..non sono pratico di pc, grazie!
<remix_tj> ezio_: per sapere qualche scheda hai fai: sudo lshw -C network
<Holden> roger__, hai fatto bene.
<remix_tj> da terminale ezio_
<remix_tj> azmodeus: apri un terminale e dai un ifconfig -a
<remix_tj> azmodeus: e poi un iwconfig
<azmodeus> remix_tj, iwconfig mi da no wireless extension
<remix_tj> azmodeus: lshw -C network
<remix_tj> e pasta il risultato
<ezio_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remix_tj> !paste | azmodeus
<ubot-it> azmodeus: please see above
<Holden> roger__, se hai altri problemi puoi chiedere qui
<roger__> Ops! Scusa! ..Ok non sapevo
<ezio_> <remix_tj> ho fatto paste ma non so come spedirtelo. non c'è un numero?
<azmodeus> remix_tj, dovrebbe essere questo! ^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/569643/
<roger__> Ragazzi siete impagabili...io col PC sono una frana!
<remix_tj> ezio_: copia incolla il link del risultato
<remix_tj> azmodeus: questa e' la scheda ethernet, non la wireless
<azmodeus> remix_tj, appunto, io sono connesso con ethernet... della scheda wireless credo che manchino proprio i driver...
<azmodeus> però... uhmmm... a pensarci bene... come faccio a capire qual'è il driver corretto che mi serve'
<remix_tj> azmodeus: e' tutto l'output di lshw -C network ?
<remix_tj> azmodeus: eventualmente dammi anche un lspci -v
<ezio_> remix_t   http://paste.ubuntu.com/569642/
<azmodeus> remix_tj, l'output si era quello... lspci -v mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/569645/
<remix_tj> azmodeus: non vedo nessuna scheda wireless
<remix_tj> e li' non e' questione di driver, ti fa vedere quello che c'e' anche se non ha i driver
<azmodeus> remix_tj pensandoci bene non si accende proprio più nemmeno... <.<
<azmodeus> cioè, la spia rimane arancio fissa...
<ezio_> remix_tj        http://paste.ubuntu.com/569642/
<azmodeus> dai per il momento la lascio così... vedrò cosa riesco a fare nei prossimi giorni... ora devo proprio scappare... grazie comunque a tutti! ^^ ciaooo
<remix_tj> ezio_: ora puoi provare con lspci -v ?
<ezio_> si
<remix_tj> pastami sempre l'output
<remix_tj> che cosi' identifichiamo cosa ti serve
<Holden> quella scheda dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi ezio_
<remix_tj> Holden: infatti penso anche io, forse c'e' qualcos'altro
<ezio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569647/
<Holden> remix_tj, già
<ezio_> in effetti mi chiede l'autentificazione ed entra, ma non si connette da sola, senza cavo
<ezio_> ora per esempio risulta connessa. non so...
<ezio_> se stacco il cavo perdo il contatto
<Holden> ezio_, devi usare una connessione alla volta, o cavo o wireless
<tull> ciao sto usando ubuntu 10.04 con lascheda video moblity radeon hd 3650 ed ad un certo punto parte la ventola al massimo, si blocca tutto e lo schermo si rimepe di artefatti grafici, cosa può esserre?
<tull> in un notebook
<tull> può essere un surriscaldamento della scheda video?
<Holden> tull, si
<ezio_> holden    ma se stacco il cavo si stacca anche il senza fili
<Holden> ezio_, si, ma se usi il cavo lui non usa il wireless
<tull> Holden, perchè mi avevano avvisato che senza i driver di windows la ventola non funzionava benissimo
<tull> mi tocca mettere windows?
<ezio_> Holden    stacco il cavo e torno?
<Holden> tull, ti converrebbe mettere 10.10 almeno è più recente e ha diverse migliorie per le schede radeon
<tull> Holden, dici di provare ad aggiornare e se poi mi si ripresenta il problema? passo a windows?
<Holden> ezio_, cosa usi? wep, wpa o wpa2?
<ezio_> holden     wpa
<Holden> ezio_, dovrebbe andare allora
<Holden> tull, prova
<ezio_> holden scusa wpa E wpa2 personal
<tull> ok Holden
<ezio_> holden     già, però...
<ezio_> Holden       guarda, riprovo, stacco e torno
<Edoardo> ciao a tutti!!
<Edoardo> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10, sto cercando di installarlo sul pc con cui scrivo, tuttavia dopo il boot lo schermo rimane nero, c'è qualche soluzione??
<ezio> holden ? è un probl senza speranza?
<Edoardo> nessuno ha una soluzione?
<tull> Edoardo, che schda video hai?
<Edoardo> tull, nvidia 9500 gs
<tull> è un pc fisso giusto?
<Edoardo> tull, si si
<tull> allo splash screen ci arrivi?
<Edoardo> tull, arrivo alla scelta del tipo di avvio
<tull> cioè?
<Edoardo> tull, niente di più
<ezio_> holden ?
<Edoardo> tull, quando mi fa scegliere se installarlo o avviarlo in modalità live
<tull> ah parli della live
<Edoardo> tull, ho provato ad avviarlo senza l'opzione quiet e stampa un po' di scritte e poi basta...
<tull> tu decidi di installarlo e si blocca?
<Edoardo> tull, yes
<ezio_> problema con il wifi .
<Edoardo> tull, ma si blocca anche se decido la live
<tull> ok
<MatteoR> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ezio_> qualcuno sa risolvere problemi con la schefa di rete senza fili?
<tull> Edoardo, c'è una modalità sicura?
<Edoardo> no
<tull> la tastiera lampeggia?
<Edoardo> non ci ho fatto caso
<Scall> Edoardo: hai controllato l'md5sum dell'iso di Ubuntu scaricata? Leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=UbuntuHashes
<Edoardo> l'hdd lampeggia
<tull> veramente niente male l'album "Under the pink" di Tori Amos!
<tull> ops
<ezio_> qualcuno può aiutarmi ho un problema con la connessione senza fili
<Edoardo> Scall, md5 corretto :'(
<Edoardo> nessuno può aiutarmi??
<Scall> Edoardo: il tuo pc è 32 bit o 64 bit?
<Edoardo> Scall, il sistema operativo è a 32 bit
<Scall> Edoardo: l'iso che hai scaricato si chiama "ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso", vero?
<Edoardo> Scall, si si
<Scall> Edoardo: sembra tutto apposto... il cd l'hai masterizzato alla minima velocità disponibile per ridurre il rischio di errori?
<Edoardo> Scall, ehm no..
<Edoardo> Scall, riprovo a masterizzare??
<Scall> Edoardo: ecco, masterizzalo alla minima velocità disponibile per il tuo masterizzatore e riprova ;-)
<Edoardo> Scall, ok riprovo
<Edoardo> Scall, il problema però persiste anche se uso una usb..
<Edoardo> Scall, con unetbootin
<Edoardo> Scall, provo ad installare da windows??
<Scall> Edoardo: ad installare da windows in che senso? con wubi?
<Edoardo> Scall, si
<Peace-> mio dio wubi
<Peace-> ma usare la live cd?
<Edoardo> Peace-, se partisse....
<Scall> Peace-: a quanto pare non gli funziona il live cd, quando gli viene chiesto se provare Ubuntu o installarlo, selezionando Installa gli si blocca
<Edoardo> ho provato a togliere l'opzione quiet nella stringa di avio boot, stampa un po' di messaggi poi lo schermo si spegne...
<Edoardo> *avvio
<tull> Edoardo, non modificare cose a caso
<Scall> Edoardo: io proverei a masterizzare nuovamente il cd alla minima velocità disponibile, come ti ho detto prima ;-)
<Edoardo> Scall, ma se non va neanche da usb??
<Scall> Edoardo: boh, allora non saprei, mi dispiace
<Peace-> Edoardo: provato con la alternate?
<Peace-> Edoardo: install invece su widnwos la virtualbox
<Edoardo> Peace-, no
<Edoardo> Peace-, ma della virtualbox non me ne faccio niente
<Peace-> Edoardo: boh allora veditela tu
<Scall> Edoardo: ti consiglio di scrivere sul forum - http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/ - dato che nessuno tra i presenti sta sapendo aiutarti. Avrai sicuramente più possibilità ;-)
<minipc> buongiorno a tutti
<minipc> come posso abilitare effetti grafici di una scheda intel 945GME?
<Dolodeloledole> salve a tutti, come posso vedere filmai .wmw sul mio ubuntu?
<MatteoR> Dolodeloledole: Basta che ti installi "Ubuntu restricted extras" sul software center
<Dolodeloledole> MatteoR: Grazie!
<MatteoR> Dolodeloledole: Sono praticamente dei codec per leggere un po' di tutto
<MatteoR> Dolodeloledole: funziona ora?
<minipc> non riesco ad abilitare gli effetti grafici qualche suggerimento?
<Dolodeloledole> MatteoR: Pere di no, mi dice che devo disinstallare altri pacchetti
<Dolodeloledole> MatteoR:  I quali non possono essere disinstallati  non so perché
<Dolodeloledole> MatteoR: Sai aiutarmi?
<MatteoR> Dolodeloledole: ti và di passare in query?
<MatteoR> Dolodeloledole: cioè in chat privata
<Pior_> ciao avrei bisognio di aiuto
<Pior_> Chi può aitarmi?
<MatteoR> Pior_: Dì pure
<Pior_> ho un acer aspire one aoa110
<Pior_> ho installato ubuntu versione netbook
<Pior_> e non mi riconosce più la scheda wifi
<Pior_> il terminal mi dice che non è istallato il driver per la scheda
<Pior_> ho provato a installare il driver per la scheda versione xp
<MatteoR> Pior_: Alt: ubuntu non è windows
<Pior_> ma windows wireless driver
<Pior_> non me lo riconosce
<Pior_> come faccio?
<azmodeus> sera di nuovo
<Pior_> come faccio a fargli riconoscre la scheda wifi?
<MatteoR> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<azmodeus> Pior... che pc hai?
<Pior_> aspire one aoa110
<azmodeus> e il sistema non ti riconosce la scheda wifi?
<Pior_> no
<MatteoR> !wifi | Pior_
<ubot-it> Pior_: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<azmodeus> ho lo stesso problema sull'hp compaq 6735s
<Pior_> neanche con l'istallazione manuale del driver della scheda per xp con window driver wireless
<Pior_> è una atheros
<MatteoR> Pior_: Hai dato un'occhiata al wiki?
<azmodeus> hai cercato nel gestore dei pacchetti con quella parola chiave?
<Pior_> non è presenta nella lista delle schede wifi compatibili
<Pior_> si
<Pior_> devo ancora provare con mad
<amabuntu> ciao a tutti... come posso fare per aggiornare eventualmente il masterizzatore? Motivo provo a masterizzare alla fine il disco e' sempre vuoto :(
<jester-> amabuntu: non è che fai prova senza sCrivere?
<amabuntu> no perche' non e' la prima volta, usando vari programmi il risultato e' nisba
<jester-> amabuntu: sarà il masterizzatore ciucco
<amabuntu> ok jester ma non posso provare ad aggiornare prima di buttarlo
<jester-> amabuntu: aggiornare in che senso se non è un problema software, su winzoz funza?
<amabuntu> non ho piu' winzoz pero' ti posto la foto di cosa mi esce...
<jester-> amabuntu: fa anche vedere la risposta la comando: groups
<amabuntu> http://img98.imageshack.us/i/screenshotadr.png/
<amabuntu> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> amabuntu: secondo mè il cdrom andato
<amabuntu> ah ecco :((( che modello mi consigli ora, esterno?
<amabuntu> jester qualcosa mi dovresti consigliare no?
<jester-> amabuntu: pc fisso?
<amabuntu> si
<jester-> amabuntu: un sata
<amabuntu> sata??
<jester-> eh se hai una piastra che supporta sata
<ErVito> piastre?
<amabuntu> ho un vecchio pc con 1 giga di ram
<ErVito> jester-: grigliatina?
<jester-> ErVito: con le rane?
<jester-> Mark_DJer: allora prendine uno come l'attuale cioè ide
<amabuntu> ok grazie
<amabuntu> masterizzatore esterno ide un sito?
<jester-> amabuntu: esterno = usb
<jester-> amabuntu: e non compero quasi mai online
<amabuntu> jester si lo so si collega con usb ma non saprei proprio cosa prendere...
<dario_> buonasera, io ho un problema non riesco a connetermi alla rete wifi su ubuntu 10.04
<dario_> network manager non me la vede neppure come mai?
<jester-> amabuntu: uno la va l'altro
<dario_> mi macano pacchetti? adesso sono collegato via lan ma non posso tenere il collegamento così per sempre
<dario_> help me
<amabuntu> ok
<jester-> dario_: scheda intergarata*
<dario_> jester scheda pci
<jester-> integrata*
<dario_> jester sono drox, sto configurado il pc a mio fratello Dario appnto :)
<jester-> dario_: lspci | grep -i network
<dario_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<dario_> non riesco a capire la cosa jester-
<jester-> dario_: comando da terminale e fai vedere la risposta
<dario_> jester-, quale comando?
<dario_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> dario_: iwconfig
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569675/
<dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569676/
<dario_> jester-, come mai non rileva nulla?
<jester-> dario_: hai la 10.10?
<dario_> no la 10.04
<dario_> jester-, mi conviene fare l'avanzameto alla 10.10? come faccio da terminale?
<Steeler> dario_, formatta.
<jester-> Steeler: ????
<jester-> dario_: non è detto che poi funzi
<Steeler> jester-, è meglio che fa un backup e poi istalla normalmente formattando
<dario_> Steeler, dai non dirmi così, di solito riesco a farlo andare a forza di sciracche ^_^
<Steeler> dario_, ubuntu non è poi così stabile quanto si dice;  dicono che debian sia 15 volte più stabile, ma io ancora sto su ubuntu.
<dario_> Steeler, hahaaha, io uso ubuntu ormai dalla versione 05.10
<jester-> dario_: comincia a fare sudo apt-get install inux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-27-generic
<dario_> e mi trovo bene ma la ho sempre usato tramite lan wifi prima volta
<Steeler> noi dovevamo usare linux da giovani, ma putroppo quando ero giovane io non conoscevo nemeno la parola linux.
<jester-> Steeler: sarebbe meglio non dare consigli a cacchio
<Steeler> e perciò ora ci troviamo male con linux quando abbiamo problemi
<Steeler> jester-, vabbè, non scrivo più
<Steeler> jester-, tu saranno 20 anni che usi linux
<jester-> Steeler: ma va
<Steeler> jester-, so quanti anni hai.
<Steeler> jester-, sei pure il founder del chan.
<Steeler> jester-, e so perchè lo sei diventato
<jester-> Steeler: se uno è un po vecchio mica vuol dire che ha usato linux da sempre
<Steeler> jester-, dai, da quanto ci smanetti?
<jester-> dai tempi di debian woody
<dario_> il mio problema è che non riesco a memorizzare i passaggi per riuscire
<Steeler> jester-, dammi una data
<jester-> dario_: installato il pacchetto?
<dario_> cmq avevo controlalto tramite synptic e avevo visto che i ltool per il wifi era instaalto
<Steeler> dario_, conviene cheti appunti sempre tutto in un file di testo
<dario_> lo sta facendo
<dario_> Steeler, mi sa di si :P
<jester-> Steeler: circa pressapoco anno 2000 2002
<jester-> dario_: comincia a fare sudo apt-get install inux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-27-generic
<Steeler> jester-, vedi, sono 11 anni, io sono passato a linux in aprile 2009 dopo 14 anni maledetti di WIN.
<dario_> lo ho fatto da sinaptic
<dario_> inux o linux?
<jester-> Steeler: ma se la primo intoppo reinstalli ti perde l'imparatura lol
<jester-> dario_: linux
<Steeler> jester-, fino adesso ho formattato una sola  volta.
<Steeler> jester-, cioè 2 volte, la prima per passare a linux :P
<dario_> jester-, quando finisce devo riavviare ci sentiamo dopo
<Steeler> jester-, ti ho lasciato un msg in query.
<jester-> dario_: ok prova a riavviare
 * A|\|DR34 `Sera
<dario_> jester-, rieccomi ancora nulla
<dario_> iwconfig mi da ancora no rete wireless
<jester-> dario_: è un chipset non tanto diffuso, proverei con ndiswrapper e i driver di xp
<dario_> adesso sto provando ad installare radar wifi vediamo se mi vede qualosa
<lenn> Ciao a tutti, prima avevo un problema, non riuscivo a leggere i .wmw, Mi è stato detto di istallare due pacchetti, ma ora non vedo comunque i filmati in .wmw che devo fare?
<dario_> ù.9
<jester-> dario_: non serve a nulla se la scheda non è rilevata
<davbelloli> buonasera a tutti
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | dario_
<ubot-it> dario_: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<dario_> jester-, ha ok
<davbelloli> io ho un problema per quanto riguarda la configurazione della tastiera
<davbelloli> io eseguo ubuntu su vmware
<jester-> demirulez: preferenze/tastiera
<davbelloli> quindi se digito ctrl+alt mi va in tutto schermo o esce da questa modalità
<davbelloli> ora, nella mia password c'è una chiocciola
<jester-> demirulez: preferenze/tastiera
<davbelloli> ho provato a personalizzare la tastiera, ma quando eseguo l'accesso la mappatura che ho scelto non è ancora in funzione
<|ulisse|> chi mi da una mano con irc
<jester-> davbelloli: tastiera ibm genrica ?
<davbelloli> sì, se ti interessa di un thinkpad
<jester-> davbelloli: nelle preferenze non c'è piu o meno il modello? la tastiera è settata itlainao?
<jester-> italiano*
<jester-> davbelloli: hai installto i tools?
<davbelloli> jester- : quali?
<FIATloveITALIA> ki m aiuta
<FIATloveITALIA> ?
<FIATloveITALIA> xkè ubuntu se attivo le animazioni ubuntu rallenta da morire?
<davbelloli> il modello non c'è + e la tastiera è in italiano
<jester-> davbelloli:  menu vm installa vmare tools
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: scheda video?
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> ati radeon 800
<jester-> davbelloli: resetta pure gnome
<davbelloli> jester- nome del plugin?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: di solito è il driver, ati è un po una lotteria, cosa risponde lsmod | grep radeon
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> nel terminale?
<jester-> davbelloli: non ha un nome, clicchi installa, ti monta un cd virtuale con dentro una tar, la scompatti nella home, entri e fai mano con sudo ./vmwaresticazz.pl
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: e dove se no
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> radeon                742816  2  ttm                    60847  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         30742  1 radeon drm                   198948  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper i2c_algo_bit            6024  1 radeon
<davbelloli> jester- : ok grazie
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: il driver è quello open giusto, mi sa che con la tua scheda no funzi al meglio
<jester-> per gli effetti
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: che scheda hai esattamente? con radeon 800 intendi una hd 5xxx o una X800 ?
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> e quindi niente effetti?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: non è una gran perdita se vuoi puoi attivare il composite di gnome
<jester-> [Enrico]: le andà
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> nn lo so preciso penso x800
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: se è una x800 non è questa gran potenza è possibile che sia normale che sia semplicemente lenta
<[Enrico]> è un po' strano in effetti ma non impossibile
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: cmq mi serve il modello preciso per dire qualcosa di più
<FIATloveITALIA> posso saxlo da terminale?
<Matt_91website> salve
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: proviamo. lspci | grep VGA
<Matt_91website> mi spiegate in breve cos'è ubuntu?
<FIATloveITALIA> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]
<FIATloveITALIA> fa skifo?
<FIATloveITALIA> e se ritorno ad ubunto 9.6?
<FIATloveITALIA> ubuntu
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: beh oddio schifo no eh
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: puoi provare a togliere KMS aggiungendo nomodeset in grub
<FIATloveITALIA> sn fresco di ubuntu :(
<FIATloveITALIA> nn so cm si fa
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ti aiuterei, ma devo andare ora
<[Enrico]> mi spiace
<FIATloveITALIA> ok fa niente grazie cmq
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> qnd t trovo?
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: fra mezz'ora probabilmente
<[Enrico]> ora vado, bye
<FIATloveITALIA> ok bye
<roger__> Ciao!! ..Come faccio per vedere l'anteprima di un video su amule? ..Uso Ubuntu 10.04.1...grazie
<e-DIO-t> esattamente come su windows, immagino.
<e-DIO-t> click destro -> anteprima.
<roger__> ..faccio esattamente così...ma nulla!
<jester-> roger__: cosa hai impostato come player per l'nateprima
<jester-> anteprima*
<roger__> "seleziona nelle preferenze il tuo riproduttore video preferito" ...ma non so come fare per selezionare..???!!!
<jester-> roger__: entra nelle preferenze e sfogliale che lo vedi
<jester-> roger__: in generale
<roger__> sono entrato nelle preferenze...ma non trovo mplayer
<jester-> è li bello in evidenza: riproduttore video
<jester-> roger__: mplayer è installato? o vlc?
<roger__> nessuno dei due è installato
<jester-> roger__: sfoglia, vai in /usr/bin e scegli
<jester-> roger__: è logico che se non hai installato un player non suona
<roger__> quale mi consigli di installare?
<jester-> roger__: vlc  che se frega dei codec
<jester-> roger__: poi nella finestra scrivi: /usr/bin/vlc
<roger__> grazie...ora sto installando vlc
<roger__> ..la finestra del terminale?
<jester-> roger__: nelle impostazioni amule/generale-->riproduttore video
<jester-> roger__:  o meglio nelle preferenze
<roger__> Un grande abbraccione fraterno...^_^
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> come mai è lentissimo firefox?
<jester-> FloodBotIt2: effetti off o on
<zenotrams> hii
<zenotrams> am a new member
<zenotrams> who is admin here?
<zenotrams> ji
<zenotrams> aaa
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: sono tornato
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> proviamo
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: prima facciamo un po' di controlli
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> e x firefox cosa posso fare?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ok
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: installa mesa-utils, quando hai fatto dimmi
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: un problema alla volta
<[Enrico]> prima il driver
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> come lo installo?
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: come preferisci tu
<FIATloveITALIA> ok
<Ale_____> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao Ale_____
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Ale_____'
<Ale_____> non riesco a fare l'avanzamento dalla 10.04 alla 10.10
<Ale_____> stessa situazione come qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=443286.0
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, percaso hai aggiunto repository non ufficiali?
<Ale_____> no
<Ale_____> sono un EeePC con software di base
<overdarkm> mi potete dare una mano ? oggi aggiornando il mio iPod al 4.2.1 lo connetto come prima non mi entra in SSH , nemmeno viene riconosciuto ? perché
<Ale_____> i post sul forum sono recenti
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: installate le mesa-utils ?
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, dai cat /etc/apt/sources.list nel terminale e poi incolla su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | Ale_____
<ubot-it> Ale_____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ok fatto
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: sai fare i paste?
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: ho già guardato dentro rimane lucid
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, si ma volevo controllare i repo
<Ale_____> ok
<[Enrico]> !paste | FIATloveITALIA fammi il paste dell'output del comando glxinfo | grep render
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA fammi il paste dell'output del comando glxinfo | grep render: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ho ubuntu da 7 gg :) no nn li so fare
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: leggi sopra che lo spiega ↑
<FIATloveITALIA> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> metto il mio o il tuo link?
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: il tuo
<FIATloveITALIA> nick
<Ale_____> c'e' un po' di spazzatura dentro ma è # eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/569719/
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, ok
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ok ke scrivo?
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: in che senso?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ha ok capitop
<Ale_____> si è modificato
<Ale_____> era sempre aperta la pannellata dell'errore
<FIATloveITALIA> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (R420 5D4F) 20090101  TCL DRI2
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: vabbè non dovevi incollarlo qui, ma nel paste ma fa lo stesso :)
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ok andare va. se vuoi ti spiego come fare la prova con nomodeset, ma non credo cambierà molto ti avviso eh
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, nel sources c'è maverick
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]>  m dice d creare l'account
<Ale_____> sì scusa
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, sudo apt-get update da errori?
<Ale_____> è che era sempre aperta la pagina
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ?? vabbè lascia perdere il paste non ti preoccupare (cmq no non serve account)
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]>  ok a ke t serviva?
<Ale_____> con apt-get update e apt-get upgrade sparisce il bollino dell'errore
<Ale_____> e ritorna source.lst con lucid eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/569723/
<andrea_> ciao, ho un problema con la connessione wireless
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: quello che hai incollato qui, siamo a posto. se vuoi ti spiego come fare la prova senza KMS, ma secondo me non cambierà niente
<andrea_> non rimane connesso
<Ale_____> è strano che altri abbiano lo stesso errore
<andrea_> ho un samsung x420, ub 10.10
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, sudo apt-get check e sudo apt-get -f install non danno errori?
<andrea_> ho fatto una ricerca in giro e nulla di quello che ho visto ha funzionato
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: faccio una prova
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> io nn so fare quasi niente
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: nessuno è nato imparato
<andrea_> qualche suggerimento?
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: nessun errore
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ok proviamo questa cosa ma se dobbiamo fare il paste guidami e lo facciamo
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: non c'è bisogno di paste, ma prendi carta e penna
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, quindi se dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade da lo stesso problema di prima
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: che versione di ubuntu hai installato? la 10.10?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> 10.4 la 10.10 nn m parte
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: mhm questo mi fa storcere il naso
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> prima avevo la 9.6 e andava benino
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: la 10.10 ha un driver video molto migliore della 10.4 per la tua scheda
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: provo con il comando fin'ora andavo con la grafica
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, è uguale
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: la 9.6 non esiste che io sappia ci sono la 9.4 e la 9.10
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: e allora darà lo stesso errore
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> :) scusa 9.4 sn asino :) allora installo la 10.10? m rimaneva lo schermo tt rosa anche cn la prova
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: in mia opinione la 10.10 funziona meglio con la tua scheda, però a te la scelta, se vuoi pui provare ad aggiornare (senza reinstallare) oppure proviamo quella cosa che dicevo prima che in effetti sulla 10.04 qualche miglioramento potrebbe darlo
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: si ferma con 0 aggiornati, 0 installati ecc.
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: se vuoi passare alla 10.10 non c'è bisogno di reinstallare, puoi semplicemente aggiornare. a te la scelta
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, e non da errori?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> 6 tu l'esperto io posso anke aggiornare
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ti linko una guida ovviamente se vuoi tentare con l'aggiornamento
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: no
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> aggiorniamo
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: si ok, ma tu sei l'utilizzatore del pc, sta a te decidere cosa fare :D
<giggino> ho k3b e brasero che non funzionano su ubuntu 10.10 come posso risolvere?
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ok, spe che trovo la guida e te la linko
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> il problema ke avevo cn la 10.10 cm lo sipieghi?
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: non ne ho idea
<jester-> giggino: dai groups nel terminale e incolla qui la risposta
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: bisognerebbe fare dei controlli
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, e se provi da grafica invece da errore?
<giggino> chi ha avuto problemi con brasero e k3b e ha risolto?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> partiva tt ma nn caricava il menu faceva il suono e poi schermo rosa
<giggino> aiuto
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ecco le istruzioni https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#From%20Ubuntu%2010.04%20LTS
<jester-> giggino: non ci dovrebbe essere nessun problema
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: da gestori aggiornamenti, quando lancio esegui aggiornamenti si pianta a nuovi canali software, quasi al termine della barr
<Ale_____> a
<giggino> -jester in che senso?
<jester-> giggino: nel senso che vanno normlamente
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: in pratica devi solo premete alt + f2 e scrivere update-manager
<jester-> giggino: dai groups nel terminale e incolla qui la risposta
<giggino> -jester puoi spiegarti meglio?
<jester-> giggino: dai groups nel terminale e incolla qui la risposta
<giggino> io sono poco esperto anche con la chat
<jester-> giggino: apri un terminale
<giggino> si
<giggino> e poi
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: quel procedimento scarica gli aggiornamenti alla 10.10 e poi li applica
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: appare una pannellata con scritto questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/569728/
<jester-> scrivi groups e dai enter, poi incolli qui la risposta
<giggino> gigi@luigi-K7S41:~$ groups
<giggino> gigi adm disk dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse netdev admin
<giggino> gigi@luigi-K7S41:~$
<giggino> ecco fatto
<giggino> allora?
<jester-> giggino: è a posto quindi dovrebbero andare
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> W: Errore GPG: http://download.virtualbox.org karmic Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<giggino> ho sia un lettore cd che un cdrom
<giggino> installati
<jester-> giggino: usando k3b che errore ti da
<giggino> un attimo che lo riavvioe ti do l'errore preciso
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: spiegati, incollare un errore senza dire da dove viene non è molto utile
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, hai mai bloccato qualche pacchetto?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> esce quella finestra quando fa la verifica aggiornamenti
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: sull'icona che appare nella barra in alto c'e' scritto Si è verificato un errore... il messaggio di errore è: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve genereted break ....
<jester-> !gpgerr | FIATloveITALIA
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: disabilita quel repo. lo riabiliti dopo
<giggino> mkisofs si è schiantato
<Ale_____> fabio_cc: come faccio a vedere se ho bloccato qualche pacchetto?
<jester-> giggino: cioè?
<giggino> impossibile aprire una nuova sessione
<jester-> giggino: stacca gli effetti riavvia e riprova
<giggino> probabilmente un problema con il supporto
<giggino> questi sono i messaggi di errore in output
<giggino> stacco cosa?
<jester-> giggino: se è il cd ciucco mica centra il sistema
<fabio_cc> Ale_____, lo avresti dovuto fare da synaptic, ti ricorderesti se lo avessi fatto no?
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> come si fa=
<FIATloveITALIA> ?
<jester-> giggino: prova con un cd vergine non rovvanato
<giggino> sto provando con vari dvd a masterizzare film
<giggino> ma è sempre lo stesso errore
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: non me lo ricordo a memoria
<[Enrico]> e non ho ubutnu al momento
<giggino> anzi all'inizio me lki bruciava pure
<giggino> lo stesso problemalo ho anche con brasero
<giggino> ho addirittura cambiato lettore dvd piu volte
<giggino> stesso problema
<giggino> -jester hai qualche idea?grazie
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: va che non è un errore fatale ma solo un avviso che non hai importato la key di sicurezza, la massimo installando un pacchetto da quel repo di chiede l'autorizzazione
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> cmq dice il sistema è aggiornato
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: dovrebbe dire che la 10.10 è disponibile
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> no nn lo dice
<blacksky> ciao a tutti
<giggino> jester: hai qualche idea di come risolvere?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: alt-F2 updat-manager -d
<jester-> update-manager -d
<axm149> buonasera a tutti!!
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<axm149> qualcuno che sappia usare MEncoder???
<[Enrico]> axm149: meglio che spieghi il tuo problema è più facile che ti rispondano
<kfbn> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=365972.0;prev_next=prev      axm149
<giggino> aiutatemi con k3b e brasero non mi funzionano
<axm149> si infatti, vorrei che qualcuno mi spiegasse come rimettere in sync l'audio con il video, perchè ho trasformato un file .wmv da 1080p in uno a 720p usando xvid come codec e reimpostando il frame, con un ottimo risultato sul video, che è rimasto di buona qualità ma con un audio con un ritardo sempre crescente man mano che si va avanti
<axm149> come codec audio ho usato l'mp3 lame
<axm149> kfbn, grazie, già la conosco la guida..
 * MatteoR buonasera a tutti i presenti
<axm149> ricopio direttamente la stringa, magari qualcuno vede d0v'è l'errore: mencoder media.wmv -o media.avi -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts fixed_quant=4 -ofps 30000/1001 -vf scale=1280:720
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> sto installando
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: bene
<axm149> ho utilizzato -ovc xvid perchè il video mi risulta di qualità superiore rispetto a -lavc
<[Enrico]> axm149: consiglio che non ha a che fare col tuo problema: non usare wmv, usa un formato sano come mkv (cioè matroska)
<axm149> ma è dovuto al fatto che nn ho dimistichezza con il lavcopts
<axm149> wmv è il formato di partenza!!
<axm149> che appunto devo codificare..
<[Enrico]> ah :)
<axm149> il mio problema, nn sono sicuro a cosa è dovuto, è che i file a 1080p il mio computer nn li fa girare bene, dunque devo abbassarli a 720p
<axm149> è proprio per questo che mi sto sbattendo tanto nel tentativo di imparare a usare MEncoder
<nemrod_> ma a voi funziona xchat con i trasferimenti dei file
<axm149> se qualcuno possiede una stringa che faccia al caso mio, ovvero che mi permette molto semplicemente di passare da un video wmv da 1080p a 29.97 fps e 5000+ kbps ad un pari requisiti ma a 720p, che si faccia avnti!!!
<jester-> nemrod_: funza se lo setti
<jester-> nemrod_: ci metti le porte che poi apri nel router
<axm149> ripeto, finora ho usato la seguente:  mencoder media.wmv -o media.avi -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts fixed_quant=4 -ofps 30000/1001 -vf scale=1280:720
<axm149> ma con risultati audio molto deludenti
<axm149> (out of sync
<axm149> dove sbaglio???
<nemrod_> al momento ho file in ingresso fermo nella finestra dei trasferimenti file con avvio in corso da 10m
<giupep> buona sera tutti
<nemrod_> che settaggi devo fare?
<giupep> adesso che è finito il tormentone san remo poso fare una domanda relativa al modem routers adsl2+ in windows?
<MatteoR> !chat | giupep
<ubot-it> giupep: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giupep> grazie ubot
<giupep> buona sera a tutti
<giupep> posso chiedere a proposito del modem routers adsl 2+?
<giupep> in windows
<giupep> gonzo
<MatteoR> !chat | giupep (a ridaje)
<ubot-it> giupep (a ridaje): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> giupep, questo è un canale di assistenza riguardante esclusivamente ubuntu (quindi non windows, non i modem adsl, ..)
<giupep> scusa ho cliccato quello che avete detto /join #ubuntu-it-chat  ma non  capisco come mi ritrovo qui
<tull> ciao ho installato i driver catalyst per uan schda ati
<tull> mi succede che se passo ad un altra tty e poi ritorno compare un 1 rosso enorme che si puo rimuovere dal configuratore
<tull> ma è un problema non risolto
<|esulu|> scusatemi se io volessi dopo ogni riavvio del mio ubuntu avere automaticamente l'avvio del xchat
<|esulu|> come devo fare?
<|esulu|> devo configurare il file crontab
<|esulu|> o no?
<leandro> |esulu|, gnome?
<ugone> |esulu|, la metti in sistema/preferenze/applicazioni avvio
<leandro> c'é un programma apposta... sistema → preferenze→ applicazioni all'avvio
<|esulu|> leandro hai qualche link di guida da darmi gentilmente che lo guardo please
<|esulu|> leandro lo so che ce' ma io volevo fare qualche prova con crontab
<|esulu|> per poter capirlo meglio non so se rendo l'idea
<leandro> |esulu|, io aggiungo il lanciatore *.desktop a /usr/share/autostart
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> se finisco e vado via qnd t trovo?
<leandro> non ho idea di che sia crontab e non ne vedo l'utilita...
<leandro> sicuramente non vedo l'utilità del capire come funziona una determinata cosa quando ce ne sono altre che fanno lo stesso, anche meglio...
<|esulu|> leandro scusami allora tu dici che è meglio aggiungere un lanciatore
<leandro> |esulu|, dipende da che de usi.... il programma "applicazioni d'avvio" lo hai?
<|esulu|> non ho ben capito <leandro> |esulu|, io aggiungo il lanciatore *.desktop a /usr/share/autostart
<|esulu|> si
<leandro> allora usi quello...
<leandro> io con lxde faccio come scritto sopra
<|esulu|> leandro programmi d'avvio
<|esulu|> ho messo aggiungi
<|esulu|> mi chiede nome=xchat
<|esulu|> comando che uso?!!
<leandro> xchat
<leandro> :D
<|esulu|> eheheh
<leandro> commento puoi anche lasciar vuoro
<leandro> vuoto* altrimenti metti quel che ti pare...
<|esulu|> comunque leandro siccome io sto imparando da una guida
<|esulu|> mettiamo il caso che io dovrei lavorare solamente dal terminale
<|esulu|> in quel caso come si fa?!!
<|esulu|> scusami se ti faccio delle domande cosi stupide ma solamente perchè vorrei capire la cosa fino in fondo
<|esulu|> siamo tutti bravi quando abbiamo il desktop davanti
<|esulu|> ma senza un programma fatto da un altro come posso fare
<leandro> |esulu|, con gnome mi ricordi mia...
<|esulu|> eh?
<leandro> su lxde basta un cp /usr/share/applications/applicazione.desktop /usr/share/autostart
<leandro> |esulu|, su gnome ci dovrebbe essere un file...
<|esulu|> ma in pratica il file che dovrei modificare è autostart
<|esulu|> leandro
<leandro> se é uguale a lxde (non so, non ne sono sicuro) si... basta che aggiungi il comando con una @ davanti....
<tull> mi succede che se passo ad un altra tty e poi ritorno compare un 1 rosso enorme che si puo rimuovere dal configuratore
<|esulu|> leandro infatti anche io sono andato a modificare il file crontab -e
<|esulu|> ho provato a mettere @reboot xchat
<leandro> che é poi la stessa cosa che fa "programmi d'avvio", aggiunge il lanciatore a un file che viene caricato all'avvio.. ora pero non so dirti quale :)
<|esulu|> ma sinceramente parlando niente risultati ogni volta che riavvio il pc
<leandro> prova solo @xchat
<|esulu|> ah adesso provo a vedere
<|esulu|> comunque grazie mille per le informazioni
<leandro> di niente ;)
<|esulu|> un altro dubbio
<leandro> dimmi...
<|esulu|> scusami io ho capito il funzionamento di alians che serve per poter associare un nome qualsiasi
<|esulu|> ad un comando di linux per esempio
<|esulu|> ma me ne sono accorto che dopo ogni riavvio del pc
<|esulu|> gli alians vanno eliminati
<|esulu|> è possibile?
<GioPep> dove posso chiedere qualcosa nel campo window  che parlano italiano?
<GioPep> Occa pito
<GioPep> leandro
<leandro> GioPep, non qui...
<GioPep> si ma non in un sito cjhe parlano inglese
<|esulu|> allora leandro ?
<|esulu|> sai gentilmente aiutarmi o no
<|esulu|> ?
<leandro> GioPep, rimango del fatto che la tua domanda non necessita di risposta dato che non vedo alcun problema
<leandro> |esulu|, é possibile, certo, mi sembra normale... come risolverlo? non so :)
<|esulu|> eheehe
<|esulu|> tranquillo e che aspettavo solo segno
<|esulu|> grazie mille comunque per la tua pazienza
<leandro> |esulu|, magari con un qualche esempio... si puo risolvere in altri modi la cosa...
<GioPep> perché dici che non  c'è problema se a volte lo fa e certe volte no
<leandro> GioPep, e il problema?
<GioPep> se lo deve fare lo deve fare sempre
<leandro> internet ti funziona sempre, no?
<GioPep> il problema principale che che io non ci capisco niente altrimenti non starei quì a chiedere
<GioPep> si mi funziona però non ho capito cosa invia e riceve viasto che è staccato da l telfono
<leandro> GioPep, alcune cose, parliamo di windows, non si spiegano... e non c'é modo di spiegarle
<GioPep> parlioamo di windows
<leandro> no, parliamo
<leandro> io, te → noi → parliamo :D
<GioPep> che ci vogliamo dire
<leandro> GioPep, io dico che sei nel canale sbagliato..
<GioPep> siccome non lo ha mai fatto prima ed adesso lo fa spesso penso che  ci sia qualcosa di anormale
<leandro> GioPep, ma se ci passi sopra il mouse a quell'icona che dice?
<attemptD> !topic | GioPep
<ubot-it> GioPep: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<GioPep> ecco ho chiesto una stanza che parlassero itasliano
<attemptD> sei sul server sbagliato e sul canale sbagliato e probabilmente anche il giorno sbagliato.
<leandro> GioPep, qui non c'é... prova un qualche forum... hardwareupgrade....
<leandro> ovunque! ma non qui!
<GioPep> Su uno dice che è la connessione LAN e  e sull'altra dice Connessione internet
<GioPep> e dice che è una connessione condivisa
<GioPep> ma con chi
<leandro> é windows... crea automaticamente una rete domestica (o aziendale, te lo chiede pure quale vuoi)... cosi da condividere i file con gli altri pc windows in rete...
<GioPep> guarda di bello  la stanza su windows è che parlano inglese per cui puoi dire pure liberamebnte qualche parolaccia
<leandro> GioPep, continui a essere sul canale sbagliato...
<GioPep> ti ringrazio leandro per gli sforzi che hai fatto e per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<leandro> GioPep, te lo dico, scrivi sul forum di hardwareupgrade
<leandro> e chiudiamo qui ;)
<GioPep> vorrei una risposta immediata, comunque ci provo, mi potresti dare il link
<leandro> mi dispiace, sappi che comunque, a volte, son veloci a rispondere ;)
<GioPep> buona sera e buona cena evviva,  che è finito il tormentone san remo
<TRUSTfree> buonasera esiste una poker room (con autorizzazione aams) compatibile con questo sistema operativo?
<Alex99> Ciao, devo rispristinare il bootloader che mi hanno installato win7 e fatto "sparire" la 10.10, come faccio per non creare danni? che win7 mi serve.
<enzotib> !greub | Alex99
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'greub'
<enzotib> !grub | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Synaptic> esiste un modo per installare windows in virtuale su ubuntu? stile vmware?
<tull> Synaptic, si con virtualbox
<Synaptic> tull, è presente sul gestore pacchetti?
<tull> si la versione open
<tull> mi sembra che le manchi solo il supporto usb
<Synaptic> non mi serve l'usb
<davyde> sera gente
<tull> allora va bene
<Synaptic> quali pacchetti vanno installati?
<tull> apri ubuntu software center
<Synaptic> VirtualBox OSE?
<tull> si
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> spesso mi dimentico che esiste l'ubuntu software center
<tull> si è a volte è piu utile
<davyde> scusate in ubuntu con lxde se inserisco il floppy non succede niente
<tull> Synaptic, virtualbox è piu facile da usare di vmware, non so se è della stessa qualità ma è un pogetto vivo
<Synaptic> vmware da mac lo uso spesso... e ogni tanto giocando su steam mi crasha
<Synaptic> e crasha proprio tutta la virtualmachine
<davyde> ho provato anche a dare sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy ma mi dice di dire come montarlo.. come si fa?
<Synaptic> spero che virtualbox regga
<tull> speriamo
<enzotib> davyde, lsmod | grep floppy
<davyde> enzotib floppy 54311 0
<enzotib> davyde, come è formattato il floppy?
<davyde> non saprei c'e' della musica midi di mio papa' sto cercando di preparargli il mio portatile
<davyde> sul floppy c'e' scritto ds-hd formatted
<enzotib> davyde, dico, l'hai usato con windows?
<davyde> non ho windows da nessuna parte :P
<davyde> ne ho 2 di floppy
<davyde> caz col secondo funziona
<Alex99> enzotib: ma funziona che se mi toglie il win7 son "morto".
<enzotib> Alex99, che devo dirti, dovrebbe, se temi qualcosa fatti un backup del settore di boot
<davyde> enzotib come faccio a far in modo che me li monti in automatico?
<Alex99> come si fa? non sono molto esperto di 'ste cose
<enzotib> Alex99, per esempio con : sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=boot.dat count=1
<enzotib> Alex99, e poi il file boot.dat te lo salvi su un pendrive, altrimenti non serve a niente
<Alex99> questo dopo aver inserito la cd live e entrato in terminale, giusto?
<enzotib> Alex99, questo anche da ubuntu
<enzotib> Alex99, cioè, anche dal sistema installato
<Alex99> ma non posso entrarci. al momento ho solo win7
<enzotib> Alex99, ah ok, allora da livecd
<enzotib> !info autofs5
<ubot-it> autofs5 (source: autofs5): kernel-based automounter for Linux, version 5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.5-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 589 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<enzotib> davyde, ^^ non so se è quello che cerchi e se ci sono modi più semplici
<enzotib> davyde, anche perché non credo che udev si accorga di niente quando inserisci un floppy
<enzotib> ma non ho mai provato
<Alex99> enzotib: una domanda: ho provato a stampare lepagine del wiki che mi hai indicato. le "finestre" non me le stampa, anzi stampa caratteri incomprensibili. mi sai aiutare? grazie
<abdulkamar> ciao a tutti ho un problema con questo programma scaricato da ubuntu center: DosEmu...in pratica funziona e mi fa girare tutti i giochi però non funziona la scheda audio....ho provato a fare tante configurazioni dal setup dei giochi ma non si sente nulla, non va nemmeno il PC Speaker....sapete mica perchè?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, per vecchi giochi dos ho usato in passato dosbox, e funziona bene, anche il suono
<abdulkamar> si l'ho provato ma nn mi riesce utilizzarlo nel senso non mi vede nessuna unità solo la Z:
<enzotib> abdulkamar, devi montare il tuo disco, non è difficile
<abdulkamar> eh purtroppo sono alquanto impedito su queste cose....non è che mi puoi spiegare come fare?
<jocker> buonasera a tutti
<abdulkamar> sera joker
<MatteoR> ciao jocker
<jocker> ritorno su irc dopo almeno 5 anni
<jocker> sento già aria di casa!
<jocker> :D
<MatteoR> jocker: Beh, allora bentornato :D
<jocker> ;)
<enzotib> abdulkamar, per prima cosa fai: keyb it
<enzotib> abdulkamar, e poi: mount c /home/enzotib/giochi-dos, o qualcosa di simile
<abdulkamar> mi dice che non esiste
<abdulkamar> avevo già provato provo un altro percorso guardo se lo prende
<enzotib> abdulkamar, quella dir non ce l'hai, devi sostituirla con qualcosa di utile per te
<abdulkamar> si lo so ho fatto con la directory dove ho messo i giochi ma nn me la trova o meglio mi dice che non esiste
<enzotib> abdulkamar, dove ce li hai i giochi?
<abdulkamar> su una cartella che ho salvato in immagini
<enzotib> abdulkamar, il path completo
<enzotib> qual è?
<abdulkamar> dovrebbe essere home/nome/immagini/giochidos
<enzotib> abdulkamar, ci manca uno / subito prima di home
<abdulkamar> cioè?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, /home/nome/immagini/giochidos
<abdulkamar> si l'ho scritta così col trattino prima di home
<abdulkamar> slash
<enzotib> abdulkamar, hai messo maiuscole e minuscole corrette? ci sono spazi?
<abdulkamar> ah no immagini l'ho scritto con la i minuscola
<enzotib> abdulkamar, se riesci e spostarti in quella dir da terminale unix, con cd /home/etcetera, allora deve funzionare anche in dosbox
<abdulkamar> aspetta l'ho scritta bene e ora me l'ha montata
<abdulkamar> adesso che devo fare?
<enzotib> c:
<abdulkamar> siiii funzionaaaaaa
<abdulkamar> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego abdulkamar
<abdulkamar> che momento
<enzotib> abdulkamar, purtroppo dovrai rifare la stessa cosa ogni volta, a meno che non modifichi la config di dosbox
<abdulkamar> sto per rigiocare dopo 15 anni al mio gioco preferito di sempre mi viene da piangere :'(
<abdulkamar> cioè?
<abdulkamar> devo installare tutte le volte il gioco prima di giocarci?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, no, quello no, dico i comandi per la tastiera italiana e il mount del disco C
<enzotib> abdulkamar, ma puoi aggiungerli in fondo al file ~/.dosbox/dosbox-$versione.conf
<abdulkamar> quindi se ora chiudo e poi lo riapro non mi viene più c: ?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, no
<enzotib> abdulkamar, però ti ho detto, metti quei comandi in fondo al file di configurazione, e non dovrai più ripeterli a mano
<abdulkamar> ok
<abdulkamar> basta che scrivo come mi hai detto prima
<enzotib> abdulkamar, si, keyb it, poi mount c /home/etcetera ed infine c:
<enzotib> abdulkamar, se vuoi puoi metterci anche il comando per far partire il gioco, se pensi che userai solo quello
<abdulkamar> questo comando ~/.dosbox/dosbox-$versione.conf dove devo metterlo?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, scrivi così in un terminale: gedit ~/.dosbox/*.conf, e ti si apre un editor
<abdulkamar> ok si è aperto
<enzotib> abdulkamar, vai in fondo ed aggiungi i comandi, salva e chiudi
<abdulkamar> nell'editor ho la prima parte che ci sono scritte un mucchio di cose...nella seconda ci sono dei comandi mount
<davyde> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abdulkamar> ehm....dove?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, in fondo al file
<abdulkamar> ok ci sono mi scrive in inglese questo: [autoexec] # Lines in this section will be run at startup. # You can put your MOUNT lines here.
<davyde> enzotib scusa se ti disturbo ho scritto uno script per montare il floppy copiare il contenuto e smontarlo http://paste.ubuntu.com/569791/ poi come faccio a farlo partire? puoi dirmi anche se e' giusto?
<enzotib> davyde, mi pare corretto
<enzotib> davyde, chmod +x nomescript
<enzotib> davyde, poi lo lanci da terminale con ./nomescript, oppure da filemanager con doppio click
<davyde> ah allora avevo fatto tutto giusto mi mancava il ./nomescript scrivevo solo il nomescript
<enzotib> davyde, ./nomescript ovviamente se ti trovi nella stessa directory
<davyde> mi dovrebbe chiedere la password?
<enzotib> davyde, sì
<davyde> ok col click non me la chiede e non funge da terminale neppure me la chiede xo' forse sta facendo qualcosa
<davyde> ok ha copiato
<enzotib> davyde, se hai nautilus devi dirgli "esegui in un terminale" invece di "esegui"
<davyde> sono in lxde nn so come si chiama il file manager penso pcmanqualcosa
<enzotib> pcmanfm
<enzotib> abdulkamar, appunto, dopo quella riga metti i tuoi comandi
<abdulkamar> cioè basta scriverci keyb it e mount c ecc?
<enzotib> abdulkamar, sì, chiaramente ogni comando su una riga diversa
<abdulkamar> ok fatto
<abdulkamar> clicco salva e chiudo
<enzotib> sì
<abdulkamar> perfetto funziona tutto a meraviglia grazie enzotib a questi punti cancello l'altro prog che funziona male
<abdulkamar> quel dosemu paccoso
<enzotib> abdulkamar, bene
<abdulkamar> che bello rivedere tt i miei vecchi giochi doom descent quake....
<enzotib> abdulkamar, mi pare che si possa regolare anche la velocità del processore virtuale con dosbox
<abdulkamar> ah si? bè per adesso non credo di averne bisogno...nel senso i giochi mi sembrano tt belli fluidi...ora sto per esempio installando rott appena ha finito guardo come va ma dovrebbe andar bene
<abdulkamar> no nn va
<abdulkamar> strano sull'altro emulatore andava
<abdulkamar> qui mi si blocca l'installazione
<Fadel> scusatemi
<Fadel> hstavo scrivendo nell'altro canale
<Fadel> ciao a tutti inanzitutto
<abdulkamar> ciao fadel
<Fadel> mi servirebbe sapere che software posso installare
<Fadel> vorrei imparare il c
<Fadel> e posseggo ubuntu 10.10
<Fadel> mi serve il software e la sua guida
<Fadel> da installare con ubuntu software center se possibile
<tull> Fadel, puoi usare anche un semplice editor di testo
<Fadel> come?
<tull> c'è gedit
<Fadel> non so ancora usare linux
<Fadel> vorrei fare qualche esperimento
<Fadel> qualcosa di facile
<tull> compili con gcc, che lo usi da terminale
<Fadel> non so usare il terminale
<tull> il terminale lo trovi in applicazioni accessori
<tull> Fadel, impari
<Fadel> il problema è un'altro
<Fadel> anni fa ci provai
<Fadel> ma smisi perchè il codice mi dava problemi di compilazion
<tull> vuol dire che programmavi male
<minipc> buonasera a tutti
<Fadel> no e che la sintassi non era la stessa non avevo il manuale
<Fadel> ciao
<Fadel> esiste qualcosa che ti aiuta
<Fadel> sovrqwattutto negli sbagli
<minipc> non riesco ad attivare effetti visivi su 10.10 mentre prima con 10.04 andava tutto bene qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Fadel> è un'opzione sotto preferenze o amministrazione non ricordo ora
<Fadel> o anch'io il 10.10
<tull> Fadel, beh c'è un IDE che aiuta, si chiama Eclipse
<Fadel> aspè che vedo se lo trovo
<minipc> fadel: si ho provato ma non va'
<tull> da un certo punto di vista è piu complicato, ma dall'altro ti semplifica molto
<Fadel> grazie
<tull> è multipiattaforma
<Fadel> l'ho trovato lo sto installando
<Fadel> minipc da me va
<Fadel> non mi fa l'effetto di girare attorno ai 4 schermi come un'altro linux che non ricordo ora ma mi sta funzionando
<Fadel> forse hai un compiuter vecchio
<Fadel> il mio p4 3Ghz ce la fa
<minipc> fadel con la stessa macchina prima andavano gli effetti grafici
<minipc> ora non piu'
<Fadel> di base sto usando solo ubuntu
<Fadel> capisco
<Fadel> non ti so dire
<tull> però per iniziare a programmare mi sembrava piu comodo il terminale
<tull> Fadel,
<Fadel> a me sta facendo una cosa strana rythmbox
<Fadel> che suona solo un'mp3 poi si ferma
<Fadel> dimmi
<tull> son gusti
<Fadel> il terminale non ci capisco nulla
<Fadel> a me basta che compila e riesce ad eseguire per vedere se va bene
<tull> eclispe è del genere di visual studio, se lo conosci
<tull> eclipse
<Fadel> visual studio l'ho sentito nominare
<Fadel> non sono bravo
<tull> Fadel, con il terminale, lo apri digiti uan riga di comandi, dai invio ed hai compilato
<Fadel> esiste anche una guida in italiano come fare?
<tull> Fadel, tu vorresti che ti mettesse le parentesi al posto giust?
<Fadel> no
<tull> cosa vuoi allora?
<Fadel> non vorrei che mi correggesse i miei scritti
<tull> guarda qua: http://www.mat.unimi.it/users/antonio/labinf/labinf.html
<Fadel> basta che mi compili anche il blasonato hello word dato che tempo fa ho avuto problemi
<Fadel> ti ringrazio adesso do un'occhiata
<tull> Fadel, ma studi al liceo o all'università?
<Fadel> non studio
<Fadel> tanto per
<tull> ok
<Fadel> è da molto che volevo imparare a sviluppare
<tull> quindi ho usi terminale+gedit (o emacs) oppure eclipse
<tull> o usi
<tull> volevo dire
<tull> Fadel, ma lavori?
<Fadel> sto aiutando ad un mio amico
<Fadel> ha un negozio di informatica
<Fadel> faccio le installazioni e monto compiuter
<tull> comunque del link che ti ho dao magari qualcosa è obsoleta
<tull> però è ben fatto, è un professore di matematica
<Fadel> ok
<Fadel> ottimo
<tull> programmava in assembly
<A|\|DR34> E` possibile installare un plugin per media player su Chromium???
<Fadel> capito
<Fadel> volevo imparare anche l'assembly ma appena mi sistemo a dovere con l'Amiga
<tull> Fadel, altrimenti c'è il libro di quellli che hanno inventato il C
<Fadel> aspetto che esca il Natami
<Fadel> come si chiama?
<rosh> Ciao a tutti!ho appena installato Ubuntu 10.10 formattando il pc..mi scuso se non uso termini corretti ma non sono esperta di informatica..cmq abbastanza da notare che ora,dopo l'installazione
<Fadel> ciao
<tull> Fadel, comunque non è facile, ci sono linguaggi piu facili, comunque i piu usati nel mondo sono C. C++ e Java a quanto mi risulta
<Fadel> ok
<rosh> non viene caricato nulla..la grafica è oscena, con righette e strisce..e ubuntu 10.10 non viene caricato
<tull> ma ne esistono anche molti altri
<rosh> se sapete da cosa può dipendere...grazie
<Fadel> vorrei imparare su linux e osarlo poi anche su Amiga
<tull> Fadel, comunque tra quelli piu efficienti il C è il più leggibile
<tull> Fadel, Amiga, ma chi lo usa più ?
<Fadel> al tempo quel poco che ho letto del libro mc gray hill
<Fadel> era complesso ma non molto
<Fadel> io
<tull> lo fai per diletto? o vuoi sviluppare qualcosa?
<Fadel> per diletto
<Fadel> non so se mai riuscirò mai a fare qualcosa
<Fadel> sviluppo  gratis
<tull> gratis?
<Fadel> si
<tull> cioè fai un altro lavoro e nel tempo libero sviluppi
<Fadel> vorrei imparare
<Fadel> sempre si impara nella vita
<tull> queste sono le librerie del C
<tull> http://www.utas.edu.au/infosys/info/documentation/C/CStdLib.html
<Fadel> non ho famiglia a carico quindi lo posso fare
<Fadel> grazie
<Fadel> ho aperto eclipse
<Fadel> ma ha un esempio per vedere se compila?
<tull> guarda visto che sei all'inizio io userei il terminale
<tull> è meglio fare cosi
<tull> va nel menu,  in applicazioni, c'è il terminale
<Fadel> il terminale non lo so usare
<tull> si impara
<tull> neanche eclipse lo sai usare
<Fadel> a stento conosco solo qualcosa di dos Amiga
<tull> se vuoi imparare...
<tull> se sapessi gia tutto non saresti qua
<Fadel> si
<Fadel> e chi lo dice può darsi che passerei il tempo ad aiutare anch'io
<tull> eh?
<Fadel> ma è per il java
<Fadel> se imparo passo il tempo dopo per chi è inespediente
<tull> bene
<Fadel> ma è per il java eclipse?
<tull> la bibbia del C è scritta dal suo fondatore: The C programming launguage
<Fadel> grazie
<tull> di Dennis M. Ritchie
<tull> non so se esiste una traduzione, magari si
<tull> Fadel, principalmente si ma non solo
<Fadel> anche c
<tull> guarda a noi a matematica, per il C ci fanno usare il terminale e poi per il java eclipse
<Fadel> capisco
<Fadel> mi serve puro c ansi c per non sbagliare
<tull> eclipse copre molte cose, forse è meglio se provi con il terminale
<Fadel> mi daresti  n piccolo esempio?
<tull> Fadel, questo non lo so
<Fadel> ok
<tull> lo trovi con google
<Fadel> di come si usa il terminale
<tull> lo hai aperto?
<tull> va nel menu,  in applicazioni, c'è il terminale
<Fadel> cd mi pare per spostarsi
<tull> si
<Fadel> fatto
<tull> ls per guardare nelle directory
<Fadel> ok
<tull> dai : gedit nomefile &
<Fadel> fatto
<tull> ora hai aperto l'editor di testo gedit
<Fadel> dammi il tempo di scrivere hello word
<tull> lo sai fare?
<Fadel> non mi ricordo bene vedo sul libro
<tull> ah ok hai un libro
<Fadel> si
<pierinolapeste> ciao
<Fadel> del 95
<tull> devi includere le librerie che ti servono
<Fadel> ciao
<tull> poi inizia il main
<tull> dichiarazione variabili ed inizializzazione
<tull> e corpo funzione main
<tull> io me ne vado ciao
<Fadel> ok
<Fadel> grazie
<Fadel> ti do la buona serata
<Fadel> grazie per l'aiuto
<Fadel> notte a tutti
<abdulkamar> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi puà dire come si fa ad ingrandire la schermata di dosbox? il quadratino per allargarlo o minimizzarlo non c'è
<abdulkamar> giusto dimenticavo "per piacere" :)
<yvesBsAs> :D
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, se dai [Ctrl]+[ENTER]
<yvesBsAs> non si ingrandisce?
<abdulkamar> nn so ora provo
<abdulkamar> se dovesse andare per rimpicciolirlo poi come faccio?
<yvesBsAs> lo stesso
<abdulkamar> ok provo
<abdulkamar> no nn fa rimane uguale
<abdulkamar> forse andrà settato dal terminale ma nn so come si fa
<rosh> Ciao scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di ubuntu 10.10?
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, dai questo comando, cosa esce mettimelo sul sito pastebin
<yvesBsAs> !paste | abdulkamar
<ubot-it> abdulkamar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<abdulkamar> ok
<yvesBsAs> e mi passi poi il link
<yvesBsAs> cat ~/.dosbox/dosbox-0.72.con
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> cd ~/.dosbox
<yvesBsAs> ed
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh
<yvesBsAs> rosh, che problema ti da?
<ikam> ! voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<rosh> yvesBsAs, l'ho installato poco fa formattando tutto. Da live funziona, mentre togliendo il cd non si avvia, non si connette e la grafica non funziona per nulla, vedo tutto tipo graffiato..
<abdulkamar> scusa yves ma qui mi da comando non esistente
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, cd ~/.dosbox && ls -lh
<yvesBsAs> ti dice che non esiste?
<abdulkamar> ah no aspè
<abdulkamar> ecco mi da questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569829/
<yvesBsAs> rosh, penso hai driver video, che scheda video hai?
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, ora dai cat dosbox.conf e copiami sul sito cosa esce
<abdulkamar> ok
<rosh> yvesBsAs, sì avevo avuto problemi di grafica anche precedentemente. E' Nvidia. Scusa se non uso un linguaggio super informatico ma ci capisco poco. So che dovrei scaricare il driver di Nvidia ma non mi fa connettere nemmeno da live. Dici che non si avvia per quello?
<abdulkamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569831/
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, non c'è nulla su quello, passami il   cat dosbox-0.74.conf
<yvesBsAs> rosh, da come la spieghi sembra un problema video, più che altro, che CPU monta? è un postatile o un desktop?
<abdulkamar> qui c'è un mare di roba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569832/
<rosh> yvesBsAs, ora ho tutto lo schermo in b/n con una scritta ripetuta che dice SQUASHFS, unable to read page...aiuto! è un portatile Amd x64
<yvesBsAs> rosh, squashfs??
<rosh> yvesBsAs, sì!Scritto a caratteri maiuscoli e ripetuto per tutto lo schermo, tipo diviso a trequarti..mazza ma che ho combinato? Lo spengo di forza e aspetto tuoi consigli e anche domani di altri..mi sa che non funziona mica tanto bene
<yvesBsAs> ma come hai installato? li non mi pare installata, riavvia da livecd e quando ci sei me lo dici, scegli prova ubuntu all'avvio
<ikam> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<ikam> !alien
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Alien
<ikam> salve
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, io proverei a mettere "true" al posto di "false" su questa stringa
<yvesBsAs> fullscreen=false
<yvesBsAs> diventa fullscreen=true
<yvesBsAs> gedit dosbox-0.74.conf
<abdulkamar> yves ci sei sempre?
<yvesBsAs> per modificare, poi salva ed avvia dosbox, per tornare in modalità ridotta è ALT + Enter
<yvesBsAs> si, ci sono
<ZaBnT> ciao a tutti
<yvesBsAs> ikam, salve, scusa, non avevo letto il saluto :D
<ikam> di nulla ci mancherebbe altro
<yvesBsAs> sera ZaBnT
<yvesBsAs> abdulkamar, mi hai letto?
<yvesBsAs> ecco, mi pareva :XD
<ikam> sto usando virtualbox vers. 4.0 su ubuntu 10.10 e ho virtualizzato xp ma non mi rileva alcun suono dalla scheda audio integrata, qualche idea?
<ZaBnT> ho installato da poco ubuntu server e dopo aver eseguito anche install ubuntu-desktop , ora ho la tastiera bloccata funziona solo il mouse.... mi tocca re-installarlo
<yvesBsAs> ZaBnT, sino al login ti funziona la tastiera?
<ikam> ho provato da darla come scheda audio predefinita con  asoundconf-gtk, ma penso che questo comando non funzioni
<yvesBsAs> ikam, sei il secondo che vedo con lo stesso problema, ma l'altro aveva due schede audio
<ZaBnT> no arriva alla schermata della login ma non riesco a scriverci dentro per selezionare l'utente e passwd
<ikam> yvesBsAs, infatti anche io ne ho due
<ikam> una pci e una integrata
<yvesBsAs> ZaBnT, prova col il kernel modalità rescue, il secondo nella liswta
<ikam> il bello è che con la vers. 8.04 di ubuntu non avevo questo problema
<ZaBnT> ahhh ok ci provo domani.
<yvesBsAs> ikam, allora sei lo stesso, hai postato sul forum?
<ZaBnT> grazie .
<ikam> sul forum?
<ikam> non credo
<ikam> ho postato qua giorni fa
<yvesBsAs> boo, allora un caso
<yvesBsAs> ma nel pannello di controllo di virtualbox hai provato a scegliere l'altra scheda?
<ikam> si ho le ho provate tutte le opzioni
<ikam> ma la scheda audio integrata rimane muta
<ikam> anche se Xp la rileva
<ikam> ma non esce alcun suono
<rosh> yvesBsAs, hai qualche idea di come risolvere il problem o dici che è meglio se torno in x-chat domani? grazie
<yvesBsAs> rosh, ti ho detto di riavviare da livecd, quello di installazione, e prendere l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<yvesBsAs> secondo me non è installato come dovrebbe
<rosh> yvesBsAs, ah nn avevo capito che dicevi a me..sìsì da live funziona, e funziona bene anche la grafica. Cmq ora riaccendo
<yvesBsAs> ok, vediamo di li, rosh
<rosh> yves sono in live. La grafica è un pò distorta ma pseudo-ok. esce la vocina "devi scaricare drivers"..tra cui c'è anhe Nvidia, ma non riconosce la connessione, mi dice No network connection
<yvesBsAs> ok, sei connesso via cavo o wifi?
<rosh> sono connessA via wifi
<yvesBsAs> è una rete protetta?
<rosh> sì
<rosh> ma non ne trova nessuna...quest'altro pc da ui scrivo ne trova almeno 8
<yvesBsAs> mi sembra che il wpa abbia problemi con la livecd
<yvesBsAs> rosh, dai lwconfig nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<rosh> lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no w. e., wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID: off/any
<yvesBsAs> quindi la wlano esiste
<rosh> guarda, per me è un arabo mistico stà scrittura
<yvesBsAs> spetta, prova a dare il comando
<yvesBsAs> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che risponde
<rosh> aaargh failed to read scan data: network is down
<yvesBsAs> ecco, appunto..
<yvesBsAs> puoi connetterlo, almeno momentaneamente, alla rete via cavo?
<rosh> eh ma se mi connetto salta questo pc qui da cui scrivo
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, amen, ti colleghi in chat con l'altro, l'importante è installare, una volta fatto e aggiornato va anche il wifi
<yvesBsAs> da li dove sei ti faccio fare tutta la procedura di installazione, anche con xchat aperta
<rosh> ah dici che è installato male xkè ho saltato gli aggiornamenti?
<yvesBsAs> si, ne son sicuro
<rosh> beh..allora...io provo a tirar fuori il cavo e a connettermi....vedemo..
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<yvesBsAs> se non si connette riavvia da livecd
<yvesBsAs> a volte è più facile che riconosca la connessione
<rosh> mhh..ok.
<yvesBsAs> cioè, se vedi che non si connette, riavvialo
<rosh> yves, vabbè non riesco a connettermi col cavo, sono quasi le una e ci rinuncio... se ci sei ci sentiamo domani, grazie comunque di tutto, ciao
<yvesBsAs> ok, tranqui
<yvesBsAs> ma la procedura è quella, fallo da connesso
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-13
<sbubba> notte
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Odo> Giorno
<stejazz> buon giorno a tutti
<stejazz> ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire xkè la mia rete casalinga funziona ma non su tutti i siti...??
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<burazrock_> jester-: ciao potresti aiutarmi con il mio problema della scheda video?mi sono salvato in extremis di nuovo con il comando che mi avevi dato tu sabato. Ho purgato i ppa che aveo aggiunto, ma ora anche se li ho tolti ogni volta che vado per installare i diver current al riavvio dopo grub non parte più
<jester-> burazrock_:  mai andato con i current?
<burazrock_> jester-: sempre andati!non so cosa sia successo di preciso...può essere che non vadano con il kernel 3.2.5?
<jester-> burazrock_: facile che il ppa abbia sminchaito qualche libreria
<massimo18> burazrock_, come mai quel kernel?
<jester-> burazrock_: eventualmente prova col kernel di serie,   ma usare roba esterana su una stabile crea problemi
<jester-> massimo18: che sia messo da solo?
<massimo18> uhm dubito
<jester-> burazrock_: se vuoi ultimo grido installati la pangolina beta con eventuali problemi
<burazrock_> jester-: beh, ormai ho capito che devo accontentarmi del driver current, ma non so come perchè con i  nouveau è un calvario non avere neanche un minimo di accelerazione video
<jester-> burazrock_: e cosa vorresti
<burazrock_> massimo18: avevo provato ad installarlo perhcè dicevano che riduceva i consumi e ovviamente andava meglio
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> le solite pippe sui consumi....
<jester-> burazrock_: gia biuona che nvidia fa i driver linux ma non apettarti le prestazioni come in winzoz
<burazrock_> jester-: beh se ci fosse un modo per verificare librerie corrotte e riuscire ad installare i current..sarei quasi felice xD
<burazrock_> massimo18: beh a parte le pippe siccome sono da portatile e la batteria ormai è vecchiotta i consumi mi interessano
<jester-> burazrock_: mi sa che faresti meglio a renstallare e poi stare alla larga da roba non ufficiale
<massimo18> burazrock_, ok era solo una mia considerazione non badarci
<burazrock_> jester-: ottimo consiglio che mi riprometto ogni volta, ma poi ci ricasco sempre :(
<burazrock_> massimo18: tranquillo, ho solo risposto!
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> burazrock_: per i consumi usa ambinete grafico piu minimale tipo xce o lxde coiè xubunut / lubuntu
<burazrock_> jester-: quindi niente consigli?reinstallare la distro e usare i current?
<jester-> burazrock_: specilmente se il pc ti serve per qualcosa di serio
<mikunos> salve a tutti e buon inizio di settimana
<mikunos> non riesco a cancellare una cartella con il comando rm -rf nomecartella
<jester->  burazrock_ pc vecchio nvidia vecchia non penso siano adatti i current
<glpiana> mikunos, che errore ti da?
<mikunos> sembra che sia stracarica di files
<jester-> burazrock_: prova a toglierli poi usa driver aggiuntivi
<mikunos> rimane in attesa glpiana
<mikunos> se faccio ctrl+c si sblocca quindi sembra che la cancellazione sia attiva
<mikunos> ma non capisco perchè non termina
<glpiana> mikunos, e noti variazioni di spazio occupato?
<burazrock_> jester-: i current hanno sempre funzionato benissimo...è che probabilmente mettendo i ppa si è incasinato un po' qualcosa
<glpiana> vabbè, torno tra poco
<jester-> burazrock_: i current van bene dalla serie 8000 in su
<mikunos> aspe che controllo
<burazrock_> jester-: io ho una g105m,che è più avanti di una 8000
<mikunos> glpiana no, sembra che tutto rimanga invariato
<mikunos> strana situatio
<nicotano> buongiorno
<xd212> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<burazrock_> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> mikunos, prova a dare il comando con l'opzione -v per il verbose
<mikunos> glpiana
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> era proprio piena di files
<Guest82891> Spero di non fare casino, è la prima volta che uso questo sistema di chat
<Guest82891> ho un problema con dia
<Guest82891> versione 0.97.1 (ma ho provato anche compilandomi la 0.96 e la 0.95 ed il problema persiste
<Guest82891> dunque il campo commento degli attrubuti delle classi invece che essere una textarea ben visible
<Guest82891> è una righina minuscola sulla quale non ci posso scrivere nulla
<Guest82891> stesso problema con tutte e 3 le versioni di dia citate prima, sia pacchetto ufficiale che compilato a mani
<Guest82891> *mano
<Guest82891> stesso problema sia usando unity che xfce
<Chello> Buongiorno!
<Aizram> !ciao | Chello
<ubot-it> Chello: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubottu-it> Chello: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Aizram> O.o doppio bot
<Chello> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio. Io ho un pc che supporta i 64bit, ma per quanto riguarda linux ho sempre usato i 32 (per windows no, perchè ho 4GB di ram, e se metto i 32 non me li legge tutti). Mi conviene installare anche per quanto riguarda Ubuntu un 64 Bit?
<jester-> Chello: va bene la 64 bit
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema con virtualbox, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Chello> Ma non c' il problema della compatibilità di alcuni programmi?
<glpiana> Chello, non più, anche perhcè dal kernel 3.0 puoi mettere i programmi per 386 anche su 64 bit
<glpiana> certo vanno installate anche le librerie:i386
<Chello> Ma tutto qui? non ci possono essere altri problemi?
<romeopapa> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<glpiana> romeopapa, hai installato il pacchetto dkms?
<glpiana> Chello, la uso da parechcio e non trovo problemi. se usi software particolare non presenti nei repo fai gli esempi che vediamo
<romeopapa> glpiana, ciao, verifico, ho disistallato e reistallato per aggiornare...
<Chello> No beh, ora ho solo i 32 bit, ma se mi dite che posso non avere problemi particolari... ma poi ci guadagno sulla velocità^
<Chello> *?
<glpiana> Chello, io ho notato visibili miglioramneti in velocità solo per quanto l'installazione del software. per il resto non so quanto sia apprezzabile a vista la cosa
<romeopapa> glpiana, erano da istallare...come mai?
<glpiana> Chello, fatto sta che essendo dedicata ad architetture 64 bit è probabilmente la scelta migliore
<glpiana> romeopapa, non lo so. che versione di vbox avevi prima?
<romeopapa> glpiana, ora 4.1.8.r75467, ma la aggiorno regolarmente, sarà stata quella precedente
<Chello> Quindi mi suggerite tutti un 64 bit?  Cioè, anche un minimo miglioramento non schifa ;)
<glpiana> romeopapa, allora non so dirti perchè dkms sia sparito
<glpiana> Chello, la uso da anni
<Chello> Ho capito, quindi la mia prossima installazione sarà un 64bit! :D
<romeopapa> glpiana, non va, da terminale mi dice sempre: rico@Rico:/etc/init.d$ sudo vboxdrv setup sudo: vboxdrv: command not found rico@Rico:/etc/init.d$
<glpiana> romeopapa, aspetta, che stai facendo?
<romeopapa> glpiana, quello che dice di fare...
<glpiana> romeopapa, non proprio. ti dirà di dare sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<romeopapa> glpiana, l'ho fatto da dentro init.d non è uguale?
<glpiana> romeopapa, se non metti ./ davanti al comando no
<romeopapa> glpiana, so' un bischero...grazie
<romeopapa> glpiana, meno male che ci pippolo poco nel terminale!
<skricciolo1981> aribuondi a tutti
<giggity|go> ciao
<skricciolo1981> allora ho un problema con xchat e il tasto ottieni aiuto del client, tra l altre cose dice di rivolgersi al forum ubuntu,e l ho fatto(http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,508141.msg3966643.html#msg3966643) ma nessuna risposta...oppure dice di rivolgersi al canale #ubuntu,ma là mi dicono di rivolgermi a voi per l italiano....
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, il problema è che non fa nulla?
<skricciolo1981> si balla lo schermo invece di avviso acustico
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, dov'è il tasto di cui parli? io trovo solo ottieni aiuto online
<skricciolo1981> quello
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ti apre questa pagina sul browser: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+gethelp
<skricciolo1981> si
<glpiana> skricciolo1981> allora ho un problema con xchat e il tasto ottieni aiuto del client <----- non capisco dunque il problema
<skricciolo1981> il problema è quello che ho esposto nel forum ubuntu e che ho messo link sopra
<skricciolo1981> cioe questo: Buongiorno a tutti,come mai xchat,versione 2.8.8 da ubuntu 10.10 non mi  emette souni,pur avendoli abilitati? quando dovrebbe suonare per un  avviso,mi balla lo schermo....
<mine> ciao!
<mine> per caso sapete come faccio a importare video con shotwell?
<mine> mi scandisce solo le immagini :S
<glpiana> mine, shotwell gestisce le immagini per quel che so. non è che ti riferisci a openshot?
<mine> nono shotwell
<mine> quindi non gestisce anche i video?
<mine> (solo l importazione)
<glpiana> mine, se chiama "gestore di fotografie". non pretenderei che gestisse altro
<mine> glpiana xD no magari li importava ... vabè allora per importare solo video mi consigli openshot?
<mine> ( solo importazione non editor )
<glpiana> mine, aspetta che stavo vedendo su gogol
<mine> a ok ^^
<mine> sennò procedo con nautilus :P
<glpiana> mine, sì importa anche alcuni formati video. vai su file, importa da cartella
<mine> ok ora provo
<mine> si così funziona
<mine> grazie ^^ glpiana
<DanielFiliu> Salve a tutti
<sage79> salve. si può attivare compiz con unity?
<glpiana> sage79, unity gira su compiz, per cui compiz è già attivo se stai usando unity
<DanielFiliu> certamente
<DanielFiliu> sage79
<DanielFiliu> sage79 se invece lo vuoi gestire devi installare compizconfig-settings-manager
<sage79> grazie
<DanielFiliu> ;)
<Ab3L> sage79: però mi pare da ricordi vaghi di quando usavo unity, che non tutte le opzioni di compiz sono compatibili con unity. Valuta dunque te quali attivare e quali no.
<sage79> Ab3L usi ubuntu classic?
<Ab3L> sage79: sono passato a kubuntu con la 11.10. Peace:- poi ha messo in atto un piccolo tool che trasforma la grafica di kde in quella di unity.
<Ab3L> bisogna soltanto spostare a mano il pannello dal basso a sinistra.
<glpiana> !chat | Ab3L sage79
<ubot-it> Ab3L sage79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Anto1> ciao a tutti
<Anto1> Qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi aggiornando il kernel alla 3.0.0.16?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Anto1
<ubot-it> Anto1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> !info linux-image
<ubot-it> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.15.17 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<glpiana> Anto1, dove hai preso il 3.0.0.16?
<Anto1> asd ok :D Questa mattina ho aggiornato il kernel da 3.0.0.15 a 3.0.0.16 su Ubuntu 11.10. AL riavvio mi si bloccava sullo splash screen con hd apparentemente fermo. Per il momento ho riavviato con il vecchio kernel e con apt-remove ho tolto quello recente
<glpiana> Anto1, perchè usi i repository proposed?
<Anto1> il kernel .16 era negli aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<Anto1> penso che fossero attivati di default
<glpiana> Anto1, sicuro? digita: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.0.0.16
<Anto1> mi correggo, non ho i proposed attivi
<glpiana> sì infatti vedo che sono in security
<glpiana> Anto1, scheda video?
<Anto1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/840427/
<Anto1> nvidia
<Anto1> gtx 275
<glpiana> Anto1, con che driver?
<Anto1> scaricati dal sito nvidia
<OverMe> TAN TAN TAAAAN
<glpiana> Anto1, eccallà!
<glpiana> Anto1, se installi da .run devi reinstallarli ad ogni aggironamento di kernel
<Anto1> si ma qui il problema era precedente
<Anto1> non riuscivo neanche ad accedere alla console
<Anto1> non mi è mai successo che dopo un aggiornamento si bloccasse sullo splsh screen
<glpiana> Anto1, intendi che non riesci ad avviare in recovery?
<Anto1> con recovery sono riuscito ad accedere al terminale
<Anto1> dici che il problema sia questo ?
<glpiana> Anto1, quando arrivi al terminale reinstalla i .run e vedi se poi va
<Anto1> per il momento se non mi crea problemi rimarrei così :D
<glpiana> Anto1, come vuoi :)
<Anto1> non so cosa cambi con questo nuovo kernel
<glpiana> Anto1, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.0.0-16.28/changelog
<Anto1> grazie dell'aiuto, provo un riavvio :D
<nicotano> salve
<skricciolo1981> scusate raga come sposto una cartella nella directory usr?
<skricciolo1981> se ci provo  mi dice permesso negato
<bodhibob> !sudo | skricciolo1981
<ubot-it> skricciolo1981: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<skricciolo1981> ok grazie bodhibob
<xd212> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<teo93> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<azmodeus> buonasera a tutti... qualcuno ha idea del perché il mio pc dopo la reinstallazione di kubuntu non riconosce più la scheda wifi??? hp 6735s, problema riconosciutissimo..
<azmodeus> la particolarità è che ho deciso di reinstallarlo oggi perché mi dava un messaggio di errore nella localizzazione di \dos ma fino a stamattina la wifi funzionava perfettamente
<azmodeus> mmm... ripasso più tardi! ^^
<paolo1> ok
<kajino> c'è un modo per esportare la source.list.d dei ppa su un altro sys operativo? così non devo aggiungermi tutti i ppa  uno per volta :D
<kajino> però sempre da maverick a maverick :P
<paolo11> Sono con l Android adesso,collegato
<attempt> copia incolla? kajino
<kajino> attempt dai è così facile?! cioè copio tutta la cartella e la incollo in un altro sistema?!
<paolo11> Ok sono nella schermata di boot
<paolo11> Avvio la partizione di backtrack?
<attempt> no avvia ubuntu
<paolo11> Ocelot?
<attempt> quello che hai.
<paolo11> Ok
<paolo11> A voi compare la striscia nel mezzo di Ocelot quando si sta avviando
<paolo11> Va be lasciamo stare questo
<paolo11> Adesso apro il terminale?
<kajino> attempt, non funziona il copiaincolla delle sorgenti :D
<armando> salve
<armando> ho un problema con un hd wd
<armando> con il comando lsusb riesco a rilevarlo
<armando> ma non riesco a montarlo
<armando> come posso fare ?
<paolo11> Cmq se vado su gestione disco e vado nella partizione di ocelot
<paolo11> E faccio controlla. Fs
<armando> rieccomi
<attempt> kajino  apri /etc/apt/sources.list e copiatelo su un file dentro una chiavetta.
<attempt> paolo11 apri il terminale e dai sudo update-grub
<attempt> poi dai sudo sudo touch forcefsck  sempre in terminale e poi riavvii.
<armando> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1058:1023 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<paolo11> Attempt
<armando> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<attempt> ciao BetaBrain
<attempt> dimmi paolo11
<armando> jester-
<paolo1> attempt
<attempt> dimmi
<paolo1> sono su ocelot
<armando> attempt potresti aiutare anche me ?
<paolo1> ti volevo dire che se vado su
<attempt> sudo update-grub paolo1
<paolo1> ma ocelot
<attempt> armando non saprei per il tuo problema
<paolo1> ok adesso
<attempt> armando e' un disco vuoto?
<attempt> e' formattato?
<Ab3L> armando: hai già un percorso su cui effettuare il mount?
<armando> no..era pieno
<armando> fdisk -l
<armando> non me lo rielva
<attempt> sa di disco sfasciato
<armando> il boot me lo rileva
<armando> e anche con il comando lsusb
<armando> non penso che sia andato
<armando> ce un modo per fare il backup?
<attempt> ubuntu monta alla prima anche i dischi ntfs
<attempt> hai modo di usarlo su windows?
<paolo1> attemp riavvio?
<attempt> devi fare un checkdisk di quel disco da windows se e' fat o ntfs.
<attempt> paolo 1 prima di riavvia
<armando> come lo fo?
<attempt> riavviare
<attempt> sudo touch /forcefsck   paolo1 in terminal e poi riavvii.
<paolo1> che?
<paolo1> ok
<attempt> armando hai un dualboot con windows su quel pc?
<attempt> il disco e' interno o esterno?
<armando> è esterno
<attempt> un esterno usb. fallo montare a un pc con windows xp e fai un controllo totale del disco, checkdisk e deframmentazione.
<armando> ma su windows
<armando> mi rileva i driver e basta
<armando> non riesce a montarlo manco lui
<armando> per lo meno con w7
<attempt> linux usa usa un driver free per gestire dischi ntfs che non e' pari all'originale di windows.
<attempt> armando
<armando> si
<attempt> ultimo tentativo armando e' togliere il disco dallo scatolo con uscita usb e collegarlo direttamente a presa sata o ide della mobo del pc se hai un desktop e vedere se te lo monta.
<armando> cosi perdo la garanzia pero
<armando> e se lo mando in garanzia perdo tutti i dati
<Ab3L> armando: ma hai già registrato roba su quel hd?
<attempt> su windows preferibilmente o con linux. se non lo monta quando lo hai collegato diretto dentro al pc e' quasi sicuro che il disco e' andato.
<armando> si Ab3L
<armando> non posso fare nessun backup con qualche programma?
<Ab3L> armando: hai provato a vedere con gparted o simile se quello te lo rileva?
<paolo11> Attempt ho riavviato seleziono la partizione di va backtrack ma rimane bloccato come sempre
<attempt> armando. molte volte i dischi usb fanno le bizze. prova a collegarlo piu' e piu' vollte a windows, se ha un pulsante di accensione usalo dopo aver connesso la presa usb, a volte dopo diversi tentativi win lo rimonta. se lo rimonta fai checkdisk e poi lo devi smontare a modo prima di scollegarlo da win. altrimenti poi ti ritrovi in quelle condizioni.
<attempt> paolo11 solo backtrack non si riavvia?
<armando> adesso provo con gparted
<armando> a vedere se lo rileva
<paolo11> Si non parte solo auello
<paolo11> Vado su modalità di ripristino di bt?
<attempt> se ci va.
<attempt> di backtrack non so niente.
<paolo11> Lo stesso errore che hai visto in foto
<paolo11> Premo s
<paolo11> ?
<attempt> sei sicuro che il grub e' di ubuntu. ubuntu e' nello stesso disco di backtrack?
<attempt> si s vedi se va avanti
<paolo11> Ocelot e su sda6 mentre va backtrack su sda5
<attempt> sempre dello stesso disco?
<paolo11> Si
<attempt> quante partizioni primarie e quante logiche hai su quel disco?
<paolo11> Adesso ho root@ubuntu:#
<paolo11> Ma doveva essere bt infatti se faccio start nn PARTE L interfaccia grafica grafica
<paolo11> Startx
<paolo11> Nn ricordo adesso
<attempt> paolo11 pero' la guida e' chiara e dice di salvarsi tutti i dati che non e' detto che non si perdano, partizioni comprese.
<sarel> salve
<sarel> vorrei usare due monitor
<attempt> se da ubuntu vedi la home di backtrack copiatela in un hd esterno e poi tenta di recuperarlo o reinstallalo. prima magari prova a reinstallare grub2 in modo che forse ti rilevi tutti gli os presenti nel disco.
<sarel> mi chiedevo se era possibile visualiazzare due diversi desktop su due diversi monitor
<paolo11> Dai ma per installare Ocelot adesso nn posso accedere al a backtrack
<armando> gparted non me lo rileva
<attempt> armando se e' in garanzia fai di conseguenza.
<paolo11> E per giunta adesso vedo che neanche la tastiera funziona bene
<paolo11> Su ocelot
<armando> perdo lo stesso i dati
<Ab3L> armando: se è un problema fisico (tipo qualche contatto bruciato) non penso che ti facciano saltare i dati. poi dipende da che hai su quell'hd.
<Ab3L> hai provato con un altro cavo usb? c'è un alimentatore all'hd? è attaccato?
<attempt> armando trova guida su dd oppure su photorec ma ti avverto che il recupero dei dati e' difficoltoso. e di norma i file recuperati vengono rinominati tutti quanti. te li devi poi riaprire a uno a uno per vedere che roba e' e rimettergli il nome.
<armando> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/schermatakr.png/
<armando> ecco la schermata di gparted
<paolo11> Scusa attempt ma se faccio grub-usate da qui perché mi dice no found
<paolo11> Update
<paolo11> A
<armando> ci sone delle foto
<paolo11> Scusa ma scrivo da galaxy s
<attempt> prima di tutto prova a riavviare quel disco parecchie volte sia con win che con linux e vedi se prima o dopo viene rilevato. cambia presa usb, anche il cavo volendo. controlla tutto quanto. tipo prova a riavviare win con il disco gia' acceso e collegato. vedi un po'.
<paolo11> Parli con me?
<attempt> no paolo11
<paolo11> Che faccio
<attempt> paolo11 forse bt usava grub1 che non contemplava quel comando.
<attempt> e non so dove stava il grub di bt e neanche se e' stato sovrascritto o no da quello di ubuntu.
<paolo11> Ha i file. Mon previo e il 2penso
<paolo11> . Mod
<paolo11> Come posso ripristinare il il grub di bt?
<attempt> paolo11 non saprei. o ti salvi la home di bt da qualche parte e provi a reinstallarlo, io farei cosi'. salverei la home e lo reinstallerei dove stava, stesse partizioni e sceglierei di mettere grub nella stessa partizione dove ho bt in modo che non vada a sovrascrivere il grub di ubuntu.
<paolo11> CD /boot/
<paolo11> Ls
<attempt> ti ritrovi con due grub in due posti diversi nello stesso disco e  non e' detto che non diano problemi. comunque.
<paolo11> Li ho tutti qui ed ho a be una cartella grub e se la apf
<paolo11> Apro a tanti file. Mod
<paolo11> Che è rappresenta il grub2
<jester-> che comanda è qullo del sistema da dove lo installi
<jester-> dubito che qullo bt trovi altri os linux
<paolo1> cmq
<jester-> paolo1: su bt o ubuntu
<paolo1> se vado su gestione disci su ocelot
<paolo1> e clicco sulla partizione di backtrack e faccio controlla file system
<paolo1> nn mi da errore
<paolo1> mentrese faccio lo stesso sulla partizione di ocelot mia da erroer
<paolo1> errore
<Aizram> sera :D
<paolo1> mi dice che il dispositivo e occupato e poi Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<paolo1> jester ho problemi a far riaprtire backtrack dopo l installazione di ocelot
<jester-> paolo1: suo update-grub la trova?
<jester-> paolo1: comunque il messaggio è da cattivo presagio: FS a bottane
<paolo1> se lo faccio da bt da modalita di ripristino perche quella normale nn parte proprio no
<paolo1> mi dice not found
<jester-> paolo1: fai un sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx dove è bt
<paolo1> bt e in sda5
<paolo1> mentre ocelot sda6
<jester-> paolo1:  sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<jester-> paolo1: poi sudo install-grub /dev/sda e poi sudo update-grub
<paolo1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/img20120212195148.jpg/
<armando> ciao
<jester-> paolo1: hai la home di bt sepaata?
<armando> von photorec
<jester-> separata
<paolo1> <jester-> paolo1: poi sudo install-grub /dev/sda e poi sudo update-grub
<paolo1> sda solo?
<jester-> 1
<jester-> no no
<paolo1> 1?
<jester-> solo sda
<paolo1> ok
<jester-> è il disco non la partizione
<paolo1> not found
<paolo1> root@ubuntu:/home/darkcomet# sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<paolo1> sudo: install-grub: command not found
<paolo1> root@ubuntu:/home/darkcomet# fsck /dev/sda5
<paolo1> fsck from util-linux 2.19.1
<paolo1> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<paolo1> /dev/sda5: clean, 317464/3055616 files, 2776919/12206848 blocks
<FloodBotIt1> paolo1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<paolo1> questi comandi li sto dando da ocelot
<sarel> salve qualcuno è disponibile per risolvermi un problemino con unity?
<Aizram> prova a spiegare il problema sarel , qualcuno ti risponderà
<sarel> ho due monitor collegati al pc e le notifiche mi appaiono solo nel secondo schermo inoltre se provo a cliccare sulle notifiche nel primo schermo queste non rispondono al click
<Vancio> ciao!
<Vancio> qualcuno può per cortesia dirmi come faccio a mandare mail dal terminale? ho seguito diverse guide ma non sono riuscito
<Vancio> se qualcuno sa come si fa mi contatti per favore :D
<paolo11> Dico io ma con e adesso che ogni tasto che premo prima del boot si riavvia il PC da solo
<paolo11> Per
<paolo11> Prima succedeva ma basta entrare in qualche o è riavviare e tutto tornava come prima ma nn posso entrare in nessun sistema visto che adesso non ha i secondi della selezione automatica
<paolo11> Tutto questo grazie a ocelot
<paolo11> Mi ha incassato tutto
<paolo11> Sicuramente non vede i fs ext4 dal boot di backtrack
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle#Il_file_grub_.28.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub.29
<daniele> hola
<daniele> sert nick moyo2.0
<daniele> q
<OverMe> defaq?
<filo1234> paolo11: sei pregato di chiedere in canale e di non usare le query, se qualcuno vuole risponderti lo farà in canale, compreso me...
<filo1234> paolo11: hai letto la guida che ti ha postato OverMe ?
<paolo11> !
<paolo11> Filo
<paolo11> Mi stavi cercando
<paolo11> Mi stavi cercando
<paolo11> .non so chi sia
<paolo1> quale guida
<paolo1> io so solo che ocelot mi ha incasinato backtrack
<paolo1> riposto la foto e fatta da modalita di ripristino perche l altra non ho accesso per nientehttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/img20120212195148.jpg/
<paolo1> filo perche ctcp
<paolo1> version uso ill pensiero muahaha
<paolo1> sai cosa puo essere
<OverMe> ti ho postato una guida un'ora fa
<OverMe> prova a leggerla
<stejazz> ragazzi scusate qualcuno sa come si modificano le variabili d'ambiente??
<paolo1> a me
<paolo1> ?
<paolo1> riposta la guida ero offline overme
<paolo1> non ho i log
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle#Il_file_grub_.28.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub.29
<paolo1> cmq guada questo http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1106
<OverMe> e?
<paolo1> leggi alla fine circa
<paolo1> devi fixare il grub di karmic allora (usa tranquillamente supergrub disk) perchè se per caso kamic sta in ext4 non può essere bootato dal grub di backtrack (che supporta solo l'ext3)
<paolo1> cmw conoscevo gia la wiki di ubuntu riguardo il grub
<OverMe> e diamo retta alla discussoine del 2009?
<OverMe> se la conosci applicala allora
<Riccardo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-14
<flk_> ciao a tutti
<hosam> ciao
<hosam> Ce qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<brigante77> hello
<ivano> salve a tutti ho un problema ,ho fatto l'avanzamento ad ubuntu 11.10 ma al riavvio mi esce scritto cosi'
<ivano> init: ply mouth main process (59) killed BY SEGV signal
<ivano> init: ply mouth-splash main process (199)terminated with status 2
<ivano> che significa ????
<ivano> c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<ivano> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivano> > Init: plymouth di processo (59) ucciso da SEGV segnale
<ivano> >
<ivano> > Init: plymouth-splash processo principale (191) terminato con stato 2
<ivano> mi aiutate per favore?
<ivano> mi arrendo reinstallo windows
<ivano> pero' mi chiedo , come puoi proporre un avanzamento , che poi uno lo fa e non funziona
<ivano> roba da matti
<lonejack> mi capita una cosa strana. ho apache che non riesce ad accedere ad un'area assegnata(home/username/public_html). ho una directory sotto la mia home che è assegnata come owner a www-data. Eppure facendo sudo su www-data(utente di apache) quindi ls /home/myname/public_html mi dice non accessibile...
<lonejack> avete mia visto una cosa del genere?
<glpiana> ola
<xd212> come funziona l'irc???
<glpiana> !chat | xd212
<ubot-it> xd212: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ivano, quando ci sei dimmelo
<ivano> ci sono
<glpiana> ivano, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivano_> eccomi glpiana sono ivano
<ivano_> paste come si faceva?
<glpiana> !paste | ivano_
<ubot-it> ivano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841408/
<glpiana> ivano_, è una elle non un uno
<ivano_> azz scusa
<ivano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841410/
<glpiana> ivano_, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> ivano_, quando li hai dati tutti dimmelo
<ivano_> ho dovuto aprire un altro terminale e le ho inserite tutte le righe che mi hai dato
<glpiana> ivano_, perchè hai dovuto aprire un altro terminale?
<ivano_> non avevo seguito l'ordine preciso che mi avevi dato
<ivano_> ne avveo saltata una
<ivano_> devo rifare tutto??
<glpiana> ivano_, non ho capito perchè hai dovuto aprire un altro terminale
<ivano_> non avevo seguito l'ordine delle riche che mi avevi scritto
<glpiana> e quindi?
<glpiana> qualche comando si è bloccato senza darti il prompt?
<ivano_> ne avevo saltata una  ne ho aperto un altro ed o messo le righe nell'ordine giusto
<glpiana> vabbè
<glpiana> ivano_, scrivi: sudo chroot /mnt
<ivano_> scritto
<glpiana> ivano_, ti ha cambiato il prompt?
<glpiana> vedi # ora?
<ivano_> si root:/#
<glpiana> ivano_, oki, ora scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<ivano_> partita
<glpiana> ivano_, dimmi quando temrina e dimmi anche se sta scrivendo qualcosa
<ivano_> sta configurando il tutto
<glpiana> allora non aveva terminato l'aggiornamento
<glpiana> lascialo lavorare
<ivano_> e' ritornato a root@ubuntu:/#
<glpiana> ivano_, ok, ora dai  questi comandi:
<glpiana> ivano_, exit
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> ivano_, dopodichè riavvia e vediamo se parte
<ivano_> chiudo tutto e riavvio?
<glpiana> ivano_, sì
<ivano_> tolgo il disco di 10.10
<glpiana> ivano_, te lo fa togliere da solo
<ivano_> ok
<ivan__> ciao a tutti, qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<glpiana> !aiuto | ivan__
<ubot-it> ivan__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ivan__> ok
<ivan__> devo installare xubuntu su un vecchio ibm thinkpad ma nonotante ci sia la voce removable device sull elenco dei boot non accetta boot da usb e non ho possibilita di installare da cd o dvd perche sono in montagna e non trovo nulla ho solo una chiavetta pronta con xubuntu a disposizione
<filo1234> ivan__: sei sicuro che la chiavetta funzioni?
<ivan__> assolutamente si il pc e del 2002 un ibm think pad
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> la chiavetta fa il boot su un altro pc?
<ivan__> non sto scrivendo cio che appare non capisco perche
<Ab3L> ivan__: e chi è che scrive allora?
<ivan__> scrivo una cosa e ne appare un altra
<filo1234> ivan__: c'è una chiesetta li in montagna? se si, vai e chiedi un esorcismo
<attempt> vai nel bios. attiva la voce removable, poi spengi. riavvii il pc con la chiavetta di xubuntu inserita, rientri nel bios, vai dove hai l'elenco dei dischi fissi, guarda se hai un disco fisso di x gb pari a quelli della chiavetta. se c'e' lo metti al primo posto come dispositivo hd e al secondo l'hd dove devi installare.
<Ab3L> ivan__: avrai la tastiera configurata male.
<ivano> glpiana  il sistema parte solo che e quasi tutto nero si intravede appena i suoni si sentono
<ivano> problemi scheda video?
<ivano> ma mi leggete ????
<Ab3L> ivano: sì
<Ab3L> leggiamo.
<ivano> ah credevo di no
<Ab3L> ivano: solo che glpiana è occupato anche con un altro utente al momento.
<ivano> risolvo un problema ma ne esce sempre un altro
<ivano> ahh
<ivano> ho perso il mio salvatore allora (:
<Ab3L> ivano: magari non è la scheda, ma giusto un problema di colori del tema. comunque è già buono che intravvedi qualcosa. penso dunque che non sia un problema della scheda.
<ivano> ho provato ad aumentare la luminosita'
<Ab3L> ivano: vedrai che tra poco torna. sta rimettendo a posto la rete.
<ivano> vabbe' altrimenti se ne parlera' stasera ,purtroppo me tocca lavora'
<ivano> aspettero' un pokino
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<glpiana> ivano, eccomi
<glpiana> ivano, che scheda video hai?
<ivano> eccomj
<ivano> hai letto glpiana?
<glpiana> sì, rispondi
<ivano> non lo so
<glpiana> ivano, scrivi nel terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<ivano> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<ivano> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ivano> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<glpiana> ivano, è un portatile o un fisso?
<ivano> portatile
<glpiana> ivano, hai i tasti per regolare la luminosità?
<ivano> si
<glpiana> e funzionano?
<ivano> esce l'icona ma non succede nulla credo di no
<glpiana> ivano, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<ivano> fatto
<ivano> scaricato qualcosa
<glpiana> ivano, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivano> sta scaricando
<glpiana> ivano, ok, lascia che termini e poi riavvia
<ivano> ok
<ivano> Estrazione del sostituto di libfuse2...
<ivano> dpkg: errore fatale non recuperabile, uscita:
<ivano>  impossibile eseguire il flush di /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i dopo il riempimento: No space left on device
<ivano> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ivano> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBotIt1> ivano: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ivano> che e' successo ?
<glpiana> ivano, disco pieno
<glpiana> ivano, scrivi: df
<ivano> quindi
<glpiana> ivano, metti su pastebin per farmi vedere cosa esce
<glpiana> come al solito
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841477/
<glpiana> ivano, ma sei ancora da cd?
<ivano> si perche non si vedeva dal pc
<glpiana> ivano, -.-
<ivano> ho fatto casino
<glpiana> riavvia e alla schermata di grub apri recovery mode
<ivano> .
<glpiana> ivano, se aspettavi ti dicevo che fare :)
<glpiana> ivano, riesci ad entrare in recovery ora?
<ivano> glpiana ascolta non si vede niente da recovery
<ivano> come prima
<ivano> cambiato pc adesso
<glpiana> ivano, allora rifacciamo tutta la procedura per il chroot. c'è evidentemente qualcosa che non va
<ivano> rimetto cdlive?
<glpiana> sì
<ivano_> eccomi
<ivano_> glpiana ci sei
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, quando li hai dati tutti dimmelo
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ivano_> fatto
<glpiana> ivano_, sudo chroot /mnt
<ivano_> ok
<glpiana> ivano_, apt-get update
<ivano_> dice impossibile recuperare it.archiveubuntu.com
<glpiana> scrivi: ping www.google.it
<ivano_> fatto
<glpiana> ivano_, pinga?
<ivano_> pinga???e ritornato di nuovo root@ubuntu:/#
<glpiana> ivano_, avrà pur scritto qualcosa
<ivano_> unknown host www.google.it
<glpiana> ivano_, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<Ab3L> glpiana: prova con l'ip diretto 173.194.35.56
<ivano_> fatto
<glpiana> ivano_, prova: ping 173.194.35.56
<glpiana> ivano_, ma ora stai chattando da quel pc?
<ivano_> lo metto nel terminale?
<ivano_> dal pc che non si vede con il cdlive
<glpiana> ivano_, quindi il pc è connesso
<glpiana> ivano_, prova: ping 173.194.35.56
<ivano_> e certo
<ivano_> partito
<glpiana> ivano_, premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> ivano_, copia una delle righe che vediamo se pinga
<ivano_> evidenzio e poi faccio ctrl c
<glpiana> ivano_, no evidenzi e poi qui premi la rotella del mouse
<ivano_> ping 173.194.35.56
<ivano_> 64 bytes from 173.194.35.56: icmp_req=92 ttl=54 time=19.7 ms
<ivano_> --- 173.194.35.56 ping statistics ---
<ivano_> 95 packets transmitted, 95 received, 0% packet loss, time 94136ms
<ivano_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.214/20.027/20.808/0.383 ms
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ivano_, ok, scrivi: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> !paste | ivano_
<ubot-it> ivano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivano_> fatto
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ivano_, dunque?
<ivano_> ho messo quel comando
<glpiana> ivano_, metti l'output su pastebin
<ivano_> e' uscita solo una riga
<ivano_> Generated by NetworkManager
<ivano_> questa
<glpiana> ivano_, dovevo immaginarmelo?
<ivano_> non credo
<ivano_> :)
<glpiana> ivano_, scrivi: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> ivano_, quindi nel file aggiungi: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<glpiana> ivano_, dopodichè premi ctrl+o   e invio se devi confermare il salavtaggio e poi ctrl+x
<ivano_> salvare ilbuffer modificato??
<glpiana> premi invio
<ivano_> non succede nulla
<glpiana> ora ctrl+x
<glpiana> ivano_, ma leggi quello che ti scrivo?
<ivano_> certo ho fatto quello
<glpiana> ivano_, quindi ti ha ridato il prompt
<ivano_> no
<ivano_> quello volevo dirti
<glpiana> ivano_, hai scritto, poi hai dato ctrl+o e poi ctrl+x?
<ivano_> azz non avevo letto
<glpiana> -.-
<ivano_> adesso sono impallato
<ivano_> nameserver 8.8.8.8# Generated by NetworkManager
<ivano_> era cosi'
<ivano_> ?
<glpiana> ivano_, ti avevo detto di AGGIUNGERE non di scriverlo prima
<ivano_> o madonna mia
<ivano_> cancello nameserver 8.8.8.8?
<glpiana> ivano_, sì, e lo scirvi la riga sotto
<ivano_> penso che non me ne esco piu'
<ivano_> non si cancella
<glpiana> prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | ivano_
<ubot-it> ivano_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841511/
<ivano_> ce lo fatta?
<ivano_> ascolta glpiana io devo andare al lavoro adesso
<ivano_> facciamo stsera con calma che ne dici ???
<ivano_> anche perche' so gia' fuso :)
<glpiana> ivano_, stai modificando il nome del file
<ivano_> ho fatton un casino
<glpiana> scrivici .conf e premi invio. poi rimodifica mettendo nameserver 8.8.8.8 nella riga sotto
<ivano_> non si puo' riaprire di nuovo
<glpiana> ivano_, ma se non l'hai ancora chiuso!
<ivano_> non riesco a togliere un 8 da dove lo avevo scritto
<glpiana> ivano_, guarda in basso. stai modificando il nome del file
<ivano_> si ho visto , ho messo conf che avevo cancellato e poi invio
<glpiana> ivano_, ok. ora dove sei?
<ivano_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841517/
<ivano_> vedi quell 8? non si toglie
<glpiana> ivano_, premi ctrl+x
<ivano_> poi
<sage79_> salve. ho ubuntu 11.10 con menu classic come passo a unity? non mi ricordo piu
<glpiana> ivano_, dimmi se ti ha ridato il prompt
<glpiana> sage79_, fai logout e scegli come sessione ubuntu
<ivano_> no mi chiede se voglio salvare il buffer
<sage79_> ok grazie
<glpiana> ivano_, digli di no
<ivano_> eccolo tornato
<glpiana> ivano_, ora di nuovo: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> ivano_, ti sposti in fondo alla riga con le frecce e premi invio e scrivi: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<glpiana> ivano_, poi premi ctrl+O   e quindi ctrl+X
<ivano_> ctrl+ zero? o lettera
<glpiana> lettera
<ivano_> adesso adesso lampeggia sotto
<glpiana> ivano_, non puoi leggere cosa ti sta chiedendo?
<ivano_> nome del file in cui salvare /etc/resolv.conf
<ivano_> che faccio mo
<glpiana> ivano_, premi invio
<glpiana> e poi premi ctrl+x
<ivano_> premuto ed e' andato sotto la riga che ho messo prima
<glpiana> premi ctrl+x
<ivano_> adesso mi chiede se voglio salvare il buffer metto la lettera s?
<glpiana> ivano_, sì
<ivano_> invio?
<glpiana> sì
<ivano_> tornato
<ivano_> al terminale
<glpiana> scrivi sudo service networking restart
<ivano_> poi
<glpiana> ivano_, scrivi: ping www.google.it
<pallino> c'e quacuno che sa come posso far diventare le freccie verdi in amule
<ivano_> partito
<glpiana> ivano_, premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> ivano_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !amule | pallino
<ubot-it> pallino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<ivano_> lo scritto dove lampeggiava
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> ivano_, che vuol dire?
<ivano_> ho fatto ctrl+c ed ho messo sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> eh
<glpiana> ivano_, che sta facendo ora?
<ivano_> sta scaricando
<glpiana> alè
<glpiana> quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivano_> 64 bytesecc ecc
<ivano_> tante righe
<glpiana> ivano_, sta ancora pingando
<ivano_> si
<glpiana> ivano_, premi ctrl+c ti ho detto
<ivano_> fatto poi ho messo sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> e che fa?
<ivano_> adesspo si e' fermato
<ivano_> ha scaricato ma adesso si e' fermato
<glpiana> ivano_, ha scaricato cosa?
<glpiana> ivano_, cerca di capire che io il tuo schermo non lo posso vedere
<ivano_> lettura elenco dei pacchetti
<glpiana> olè
<glpiana> scirvi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ivano_> mo sta scaricando
<ivano_> speriamo che non succeda come prima
<glpiana> ivano_, basta che non lo interrompi
<ivano_> no non ci penso nemmeno :)
<Panaclerio_> non riesco a far funzionare l'audio di una ip camera su chrome, mi dice "missing plugin" ma il plugin vlc è installato e attivo.
<glpiana> Panaclerio_, chrome non è contenuto nei repository ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | Panaclerio_
<ubot-it> Panaclerio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivano_> ha finito
<glpiana> ivano_, oki, scrivi: exit
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/sys
<glpiana> <glpiana> ivano_, sudo umount /mnt/
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> ivano_, fatto questo riavvia e vediamo se va
<ivano_> provo
<ivano_> se non mi vedi , non preoccuparti in un modo o nell'altro ti aggiorno stasera , intanto grazie per la tua disponibilita' e pazienza :)
<pallino> sono sempre gialle come faccio
<pallino> chi me lo fa in remoto vi prego
<glpiana> pallino, la connessione di amule esula dall'argomento di questo canale
<pallino> e a chi chiedo
<pallino> ??
<glpiana> nella guida che ti ho indicato ci sono riferimenti a diversi siti
<Digiu>        )MMMh.        MM5MMM         MMMMMMM
<Digiu>         3MMMMx.     'MMM3MMf      xnMMMMMM"
<Digiu>         '*MMMMM      MMMMMM.     nMMMMMMP"
<Digiu>           *MMMMMx    "MMM5M\    .MMMMMMM=
<Digiu>            *MMMMMh   "MMMMM"   JMMMMMMP
<FloodBotIt1> Digiu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Digiu>              MMMMMM   GMMMM.  dMMMMMM            .
<glpiana> Digiu, che stai facendo?
<Digiu> bho
<glpiana> Digiu, ecco, allora evita
<Giupino> O_o
<Digiu> la scimmia
<Digiu> è il regalo di san valentino
<Digiu> da noi si usa così
<glpiana> !chat | Digiu e diamoci un taglio, grazie
<ubot-it> Digiu e diamoci un taglio, grazie: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Digiu> ellamadonna
<glpiana> -.-
<Digiu> è cultura
<the_woz> Ciao a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<gian_> ciao, c'è qualche programma che è simile a silverlight da poter mettere in Ubuntu
<glpiana> gian_, sì, c'è moonlight, ma prima su firefox devi mettere un add-on
<glpiana> ti do il link
<glpiana> gian_, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api
<glpiana> gian_, lo installi e poi vai su http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx e installi il plugin corretto per il stuo sistema
<gian_> non c'è nel repository?
<glpiana> gian_, moonlight intendi?
<gian_> sì
<glpiana> no, non c'è. è un plugin esterno
<Holden> glpiana, quell'add on dice "Note: Recommended for alpha and beta users only!", è proprio necessario?
<gian_> comunque se me lo dici tu mi fido, lo installo (moonlight)
<glpiana> Holden, senza quel plugin niente moonlight che io sappia
<Holden> glpiana, e pensa che paghiamo anche il canone...
<glpiana> Holden, bisogna capire quanto sia necessario moonlight :)
<glpiana> eh lo so
<gianiaz> giorno ragazzi
<Holden> glpiana, penso indispensabile se ti vuoi vedere Sanremo stasera
<glpiana> lol
<Holden> (non che mi interessi)
<gianiaz> domanda a bruciapelo, voglio registrare l'audio che esce dalla scheda sonora, ho letto della possibilità di farlo tramite pulseaudio, ma non so se mi manca qualcosa nell'installazione o se sono io...
<gianiaz> potete darmi una mano?
<Holden> gianiaz, è semplice, se vieni in chat ti dico come fare
<glpiana> gianiaz, anzitutto installa il pacchetto pavucontrol
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianiaz> glpiana, ce l'ho già
<glpiana> gianiaz, allora aprilo e vai nella scheda registrazione
<gianiaz> e allora mi manca qualcosa... glpiana che faccio continuo qui o in ubuntu chat?
<glpiana> qui
<glpiana> gianiaz, pavucontrol non è la regolazione di suoni che apri dall'icona del volume
<gianiaz> azz continuo qui
<gianiaz> ah
<gianiaz> pensavo
<gianiaz> come lo lancio?
<glpiana> gianiaz, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<glpiana> se ce l'hai lo lanci con pavucontrol
<gianiaz> eccolo
<gianiaz> trovato
<glpiana> ok, scheda registrazione, devi visualizzare ciò che vuoi registrare... quindi fai partire ciò che vuoi registrare
<gianiaz> ad esempio una webradio
<glpiana> gianiaz, vedi scritto sul tasto builtin qualcosa, giusto?
<glpiana> gianiaz, sì, io ho provato giusto mentre sentivo una radio su firefox
<gianiaz> vedo
<gianiaz> Ho: audio interno stereo analogico
<glpiana> gianiaz, se clicchi al posto di builtin puoi mettere monitor
<gianiaz> ok
<gianiaz> fatto
<gianiaz> spe non me lo fa selezionare
<glpiana> gianiaz, metti monitor, apri registratore di suoni e dovresti vedere il volume (in basso) che si muove in funzione dell'audio della radio
<gianiaz> lo vedo in elenco ma se ci clicco torna su audio interno
<gianiaz> provo di nuovo
<glpiana> gianiaz, per veder eil volume che si muove devi avviare la registrazione su registratore di suoni
<gianiaz> niente glpiana
<gianiaz> non mi va
<gianiaz> in pratica nella scheda registrazione ho Gnome Volume Cotnrol dialog
<glpiana> gianiaz, hai aperto il registratore di suoni? hai avviato la registrazione?
<gianiaz> si
<gianiaz> e da li non riesco a spostare, se clicco la registrazione sul registratore di suoni
<glpiana> gianiaz, su pavucontrol, nella scheda registrazione cosa vedi?
<gianiaz> mi compare la voce "sound recorder"
<gianiaz> e li posso cambiare queste voci finchè la registrazione è in corso
<glpiana> gianiaz, e hai messo monitor?
<gianiaz> ma qualsiasi cosa scelga il livello del volume non si muove
<glpiana> gianiaz, non si deve muovere su pavucontrol, si muove su registratore di  suoni
<gianiaz> si si ho capito
<glpiana> funziona?
<gianiaz> no
<glpiana> se non senti Holden per farlo da terminale
<gianiaz> conosci un servizio tipo imageshack che ti faccio un upload di immagine
<gianiaz> imageshack richiede la registrazione :-|
<nicotano> !imagebin | gianiaz
<ubot-it> gianiaz: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gianiaz> http://imagebin.org/198882
<gianiaz> se blocco la registrazione la parte sotto della prima finestra scompare
<glpiana> gianiaz, non so cosa sia la prima cosa elencata
<glpiana> vabbè, sentiamo Holden
<glpiana> :)
<ronnie_> ###sorry,è la prima volta che uso IRC
<ronnie_> c'è qualcuno che può darmi un aiuto:ho la versione 11.10;vorrei visualizzate sul desktop le icone di tutti gli hard disk_Grazie
<roxdragon> ronnie_, fai il mount automatico
<ronnie_> mi sto documentando sul mount automatico!
<miki_> raga ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10 quando provo ad installare da synaptic dvd95 mi dice che dipende da mencoder il quale non può essere installato. Dato che alcuni programmi mi servono vorrei sapere se esite una soluzione al problema, help me
<miki_> qualcuno mi risponde?
<virunga> miki_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXAb9jR1BzM
<virunga> .title
<sarel> salve
<miki_> virunga: ho provato a seguire il video ma il comando "aptitude" non me lo da, mi dice testualmente "sudo: aptitude: command not found", che faccio?
<virunga> miki_, usa il comando sudo apt-get install
<miki_> virunga: ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/841897/ niente di fatto
<virunga> miki_, non posso aiutarti oltre
<miki_> ok grazie
<miki_> se qualcuno risolve mi facesse sapere
<Pallino> chi mi aiuta
<CondorSecurity> domanda
<CondorSecurity> Pallino
<Pallino> amule frecce gialle
<CondorSecurity> guarda qui Pallino http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080130035021AAf67Rs
<Pallino> niente
<CondorSecurity> hai visto il link che riporta un altro ragazzo sotto ?
<CondorSecurity> prova a vedere li che è la guida ufficiale
<miki> raga ho problemi con l'installazione di mencoder, ho ubuntu 11.10 qualcuno mi aiuta?
<spupuser1> haloah
<motz> salve, ci sono programmi per ubuntu per riparare file pdf corrotti? ho già provato pdftk e non funziona
<spupuser1> ho problemi ad installare skype su puppy chi mi da una mano?
<zul__> ciao ragazzi so che non è il canale giusto ma sapreste indicarmi un buon manuale per lo sviluppo di android?
<IpMan> salvee
<IpMan> ragazzi scusate
<IpMan> come mai con ubuntu versione 11.10 a 64 bit ho installato aircrack-ng  ho dato il comando sudo aireplay-ng --deauth1 -a bssid -c bssid mon0, perche quando do invio mi esce mon0 in on channel -1 buut the ap uses channel 11??
<bodhibob> !aircrak
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aircrak'
<bodhibob> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<IpMan> si ma la mia rete
<IpMan> non è reato
<IpMan> ma grazie lo stesso
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti  night all
<xanScale> salve a tutti, dovrei comprare una pennetta 3g per andare online, come siamo messi con ubuntu?
<nannes> !3g | xanScale
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: '3g'
<jester-> xanScale: siamo messi che è un articolo in continuo cambiamento, omunque la maggior parte funza
<jester-> xanScale: abbi cura di prenderneun dichiarata linux compatibile
<xanScale> come?
<nannes> xD è troppo tempo che non uso ubot-it sono arrugginito
<xanScale> cioè in genere l'hardware mica ce lo scrivono sopra che è linux compatibile
<xanScale> dovrei provarla?
<attempt> non sempre la dlink ultimamente fa' eccezione.
<jester-> xanScale: ho visto penne tim che lo dichiaravano
<xanScale> a perfetto
<attempt> mettono il pinguino sulla scatola la dlink
<jester-> pure samsung fa roba linucs compatibile
<xanScale> domanda2: su windows la connessione disconnessione  avviene tramite un programma della tim o wind etc etc su linux come si fa?
<attempt>  da network manager
<jester-> xanScale: linux si arrangia di suo con netework manager
<xanScale> spettacolo senza software di merda aggiuntivo
<jester-> oggià
<jester-> sempre che becchi hw giusto
<xanScale> a sto punto mi porto il portatile al negozio :D
<jester-> xanScale: cosi come le stampanti
<attempt> puoi anche fare a meno di network manager la gui se imposti interfaces e wpasupplicant a mano.
<xanScale> si ma per le stampanti cè openprinting
<jester-> xanScale: se te la fanno attaccare lo vedi subit ose cpmpare nel network manager
<xanScale> ma come compare?
<xanScale> DSL?
<attempt> xanScale aspetta un attimo.
<xanScale> "banda larga mobile"
<xanScale> questo?
<attempt> http://wireless.kernel.org/
<attempt> xanScale metti la penna, riavvii, vai su network manager, abiliti la rete wifi, se vedi una lista di network protetti significa che funziona.
<xanScale> che centra il wifi con il 3g?
<attempt> se no controlli nei programmi di sistema hardware drivers e vedi se consiglia di scaricare un driver apposito per quel chip wifi. poi lo abiliti. devi vedere le reti raggiungibili.
<attempt> ti ho messo un link sopra per farti un'idea di cosa va' e con che kernel.
<xanScale> ma queste sono per wifi
<xanScale> non per 3g mi pare
<xanScale> o linux le vede come wifi?
<attempt> 3g e' cablato?
<xanScale> no
<xanScale> pero è una rete diversa
<xanScale> e poi non so, non fa tutto la pennetta? non bisogna interfacciarsi con la pennetta e basta e tutte le cose varie le fa la pennetta?
<attempt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Maxnt> salve a tutti
<attempt> benvenuto Manxt
<Maxnt> Cercavo aiuto per le istallazioni qualcuno mi può venire incontro
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Maxnt> Bene! allora il mio problema è questo:
<Maxnt> ho dovuto rimuovere il mio HD poichè si è danneggiato irreparabilmente
<Maxnt> poi per usare il PC, ho fatto una live su USB...
<attempt> se puoi scrivi tutto in una riga che tanto leggiamo comunque..
<Maxnt> ora, mi trovo un HD esterno, con altri programmi sopra, che non posso eliminare...
<Maxnt> e non so come poter installare ubuntu su quello esterno
<Maxnt> come posso risolvere... premetto che ho già fatto una partizione esclusiva per ubuntu. (FINE)
<jester-> Maxnt: partione su hd esterno?
<jester-> partizione*
<Maxnt> esatto
<jester-> Maxnt: l'interno danneggiato lo vede il pc o no
<Maxnt> l'ho rimosso definitivamente in attesa di procurarne un altro (non a breve)
<jester-> Maxnt: quindi la live vedrà un solo hd, home separata o tutto in un una partizione
<attempt> il problema quale e'? la live non vede la partizione libera dell'hd esterno?
<attempt> se la vede installaci ubuntu senza separare la home.
<attempt> installazione di default.
<Maxnt> allora mi legge la USB e mi legge l'HD (di cui vede anche la parte dedicata ad ubuntu), ma non mi parte all'avvio, percui sono costretto a partire sempre con la live e non posso farlo con quella installata
<jester-> Maxnt: quindi dovrai usare partionamento " altro" (manuale)
<attempt> hai gia' installato ubuntu nella partizione allora?
<attempt> e' una primaria?
<AaTNW> Ciao a tutti
<attempt> ha il flag di boot?
<jester-> Maxnt: vai sulla partizione linux, modifica, usare come ext4, formattare, montare come /
<jester-> Maxnt: il disco lo vede come sda 0 sdb
<AaTNW> Raga a chi mi posso rivolgerr per qlc consiglio?
<Maxnt> si lho installata e ho fatto come dice jester
<jester-> Maxnt: evidentemente installa grub sulla penna usb
<attempt> sicuro che la monta come / = root?
<jester-> Maxnt: se il disco esterno viene rilevato come sdb devi farr installare il boot loader su sdb
<Maxnt> a proposito, uno degli errori che mi ha dato è stato proprio grub... e non ricordo cosa
<attempt> reinstalla, falla montare come root, fai installazione avanzata, alla fine ti chiede dove mettere grub e tu gli dici di metterlo nella stessa partizione di ubuntu.
<jester-> Maxnt: di default lo piazza su sda, se sda è la penna fa casino
<Maxnt> un attimo vi faccio sapere
<attempt> fai installazione avanzata ma non mettere home separata. metti tutto quanto nella stessa partizione. alla fine nella casella avanzate mi pare ti fa' scegliere dove mettere grub. e tu glielo fai mettere sempre li.
<Maxnt> allora l'hd lo vede come sda1, mentre quella del file system lo vede come sd5
<attempt> Maxnt e inoltre poi da bios gli fai vedere solo l'esterno come disco di boot e l'usb con la live lo togli completamente.
<Maxnt> può essere che il problema è proprio nel boot... a non vi ho detto, che sull'hd c'era anche una copia windows... può provocare problemi?
<attempt> no. il problema e' dove e' stato messo grub2.
<attempt> deve stare nella stessa partizione dove hai messo ubuntu che deve essere primaria e di root.
<attempt> e quel disco non puo' avere piu' di 4 partizioni primarie.
<Maxnt> questo adesso non lo so proprio
<attempt> pasta fdisk -l
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> sudo fdisk -l scusa
<Maxnt> Disk /dev/sdb: 3985 MB, 3985637376 bytes 128 heads, 42 sectors/track, 1448 cylinders Units = cylinders of 5376 * 512 = 2752512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *           1        1448     3892208    b  W95 FAT32  Disk /dev/sdc: 4013 MB, 4013948928 bytes 
<Maxnt> forse ho fatto un poco di casino
<Maxnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842285/
<Maxnt> scusate l'intasamento... !
<Maxnt> il boot dovrebbe stare sul 5?
<attempt> Maxnt gia'.
<Maxnt> quindi come lo faccio?
<attempt> reinstallerei e userei installazione avanzata in modo da poter specificare dove l'installer deve piazzare grub. e cioe' sulla stessa partizione dove sta' ubuntu.
<Maxnt> spero proprio di non aver compromesso gli altri dati facendo questi passaggi che ho precedentemente fatto
<attempt> non fai home separata e la swap gliela dai uguale a quella che vedi adesso nel paste che hai fatto.
<attempt> ma hai provato ad avviare il pc da hd esterno usb da 500gb senza avere collegato la penna e impostandolo come device di boot nel bios?
<Maxnt> l'ho fatto ma mi dice una cosa che adesso non ricordo... tipo mrsyst no non mi ricordo
<attempt> perche' delle due l'una o ti ha piazzato grub nella pennetta che lo aveva gia' peraltro oppure ti ha sovrascritto l'mbr di windows anziche' mettersi nella partizione di ubuntu. ma nella seconda ipotesi ubuntu ti doveva partire.
<Maxnt> sto andando al manicomio
<attempt> per essere sicuri che windows non venga toccato devi fare una installazione di tipo avanzato e fargli mettere tutto nella partizione da te voluta. di default su disco interno normale e con win gia' preinstallato ubuntu installandosi piazza il grub su mbr di windows sovrascrivendolo.
<Maxnt> ... mi sa che devo mettermi a fare qualche altro tentativo... solo che se si ripresenta l'errore, non so proprio da dove partire
<attempt> l'mbr e' comunque recuperabile.
<attempt> si ma non sappiamo neanche che errore e' di preciso, non te lo ricordi.
<Maxnt> ho ext 4 jo quindi non dovrebbe esere un problema
<attempt> prima di metterti a fare tentativi leggi la guida di grub2 e di installazione di ubuntu
<Maxnt> (per il recupero intendo)
<attempt> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Maxnt> penso proprio che lo rifarò magari con più calma per vedere se ho saltato qualcosa (che non credo)
<attempt> Maxnt se il pc lo permette, metti una pennetta in piu'. installa ubuntu sulla penna come faresti con l'hd, e usa l'installazione avanzata che ci prendi la mano.
<Maxnt> comunque adesso mi metto all'opera. Grazie mille per il supporto casomai ti ri-disturberò! (avevo già inserito una seconda penna... proverò) Ciao e grazie ancora!
<attempt> ciao
<kajino> ho un vecchio pc della MSI che cmq si può permettere 1gb di ram °_° .. ho appena installato ubuntu10.10 però la risoluzione del monitor non va oltre i 600x800... se ho ben capito ha una scheda unicromeS3 o qualcosa del genere...ovviamente non posso attivare neanche i compiz
<kajino> gli effetti grafici non mi interessano, ma sarebbe utile poter cambiare la risoluzione. c'è un modo per forzarla o che?
<kajino> il problema di ubuntu 10.10 è che non c'è manco xorg.conf ^^
<kajino> qualcuno vivo?! :D o tutti a guardare sanremo?
<Maxnt> ciao attempt...
<kajino> attempt,  tu mi rispondi sempre, grazie :D
<Maxnt> solo per informazione> il problema all-avvio [ il grub
<Maxnt> no, non ci posso credere qui c-e neuromancer!
<Maxnt> conosco la tua identit'
<attempt> kajino xorg lo puoi creare. se lo crei ubuntu lo usa
<kajino> hmmm
<kajino> non sembra proprio facile come cosa
<kajino> ce ne è qualcuno precompilato che funziona e valido per le unichrome?
<attempt> X -configure  in terminale
<attempt> crea xorg.conf poi lo editi e gli metti la risoluzione voluta
<Maxnt> credo che sto navigando alla velocita della luce... diviso 330000 per come vado veloce
<attempt> kajino  da recovery mode senza desktop attivo.
<kajino> ma devo avviare senza server grafico?! perkè mi dice.. fatal error, server is alreadyy active for display 0
<attempt> da shell di recovery
<kajino> ecco ^^
<kajino> ottimo
<kajino> faccio subito
<Maxnt> buona notte gente... neuromancer salutami molly
<FloodBotIt1> kajino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<kajino> hmm att è molto che non ho a che fare con un xorg.conf ...
<attempt> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FVideo%2FConfigurareXorg
<attempt> una volta che hai le voci principali vedi qui gli esempi e le spiegazioni.
<kajino> thx
<kajino> hm c'è qualcosa che non va. non mi fa fare X -configure
<kajino> ma come faccio a entrare in linea di comando senza passare dal gdm?
<attempt> kajino al boot. scegli
<attempt> kernel recovery
<attempt> e poi dalla lista scegli di entrare in shell.
<attempt> quando hai fatto riavvia normale.
<kajino> eh anche perchè se faccio stop gdm vedo solo uno schermo nero  con scritto ubuntu10.10 e i puntini di caricamento ma è fermo lì -.- come ci arrivo al bootloader?! mi
<kajino> attempt,  come faccio a vedere il grub?! mi parte automaticamente ubuntu
<kajino> ma se xorg me lo riscrivo a mano e lo piazzo in etc/X11 ??
<kajino> solo con le specifiche sulla scheda video?
<attempt> shift quando riavvii
<attempt> e vedi grub
<attempt> eh non saprei. copiati uno xorg base che usa i vesa come driver che vanno bene a tutte le vga
<attempt> poi metti la risoluzione desiderata. se metti un file xorg.conf in X11 x usa quello.
<attempt> se e' sbagliato lo devi cancellare da recovery o usando un cd live.
<attempt> entra in recovery e usa il comando che ti ho dato prima
<attempt> al riavvio premi shift e vedi grub. non puoi fare a meno prima o poi ti serve.
<attempt> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-15
<kajino> qualcuno ha voglia di perdere un attimo la testa appresso a xorg.conf?
<kajino> oppure tra un po' reinstallo xp su sto pc
<ivano> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ivano> buongiorno a tutti
<ivano> ho questo problema , ,ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ,insieme con win7 ma quando accendo,mi fa scegliere quale sistema usare scelgo ubuntu parte sento i suoni,ma non si vede niente ,
<ivano> chi puo' aiutarmi ?e' successo a qualcuno?
<ivano> nessuno???
<ivano> nessuno mi aiuta???????
<ivano> ragazzi ma state dormendo?????
<ivano> buongiorno a tutti
<ivano>  ho questo problema , ,ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ,insieme con win7 ma quando accendo,mi fa scegliere quale sistema usare scelgo ubuntu parte sento i suoni,ma non si vede niente
<glpiana> ola
<Grish> ciao a tutti per errore ho parziamente formattato un HD ma ho annullato la formattazione circa 3secondi dopo che era iniziata, però ora non mi dà più nessun dato all'interno!
<ivano> glpiana , son sempre io , brutte notizie ieri non abbiamo combinato niente
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<ivano> ti ricordi?
<Grish> Con quale programma posso recuperare i dati??
<ivano> parte ma e' sempre buio
<glpiana> ivano, sì, ricordo. ma buio nel senso che vedi qualcosa o è schermo nero?
<ivano> glpiana devo rassegnarmi??non potro' mai usare ubuntu11.10?
<glpiana> Grish, prova con testdisk (photorec)
<ivano> proprio si intravede
<ivano> quakcosina , ma non tanto da operare
<glpiana> ivano, ridammi l'output di lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> ivano, intanto dimmi: se fai partire un livecd della 11.10 (non so se hai già provato) come visualizzi il desktop?
<ivano> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<ivano> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ivano> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ivano> sempre tutto nero
<ivano> infatti adesso uso il 10.10
<ivano> sempre live cd
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ivano, altra cosa, riesci minimamente a visualizzare un temrinale per dare un comando e prenderne nota. altrimenti rifacciamo cheroot
<ivano> no adesso sono entrato usando il cd live di ubuntu 10.10 come prova sistema
<glpiana> ivano, allora facciamo chroot.
<glpiana> ivano, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/14/%23ubuntu-it.txt   qui ritrovi i comandi di ieri
<glpiana> così non sto a riscriverteli. quando sei in chroot dimmelo
<ivano> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ivano>  questi intendi vero?
<glpiana> ivano, sì, quelli, fino a sudo chroot /mnt
<Grish> glpiana: non mi trova niente con testdisk
<glpiana> !nfo photorec
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nfo photorec'
<glpiana> !info photorec
<ubot-it> Package photorec does not exist in oneiric
<glpiana> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<glpiana> Grish, nel senso che non trovi il pacchetto o che non trovi i file?
<Grish> che non trovo file
<glpiana> Grish, che comando hai dato in terminale?
<Grish> glpiana: sudo testdisk - create log - analyze
<Grish> glpiana: sudo testdisk e poi ho dato quei comandi quando ho aperto il programma
<glpiana> Grish, dai solo: sudo testdisk           e poi segui le varie schermate per definire quale partizione/disco deve andare a guardare
<Grish> glpiana: già fatto mi ero spiegato male. Una volta analizzato il disco non ha trovato nessun file
<Grish> glpiana: suggerimenti?
<glpiana> Grish, non ne ho. testdisk recupera dati anche da dischi quasi rotti, per cui non so cosa suggerirti. a meno di mostrarmi schermata per schermata quello che fai su testdisk, giusto per vedere se ci sono altre soluzioni
<glpiana> !image | Grish nel caso
<ubot-it> Grish nel caso: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ivano> sono in root@ubuntu:/
<glpiana> ivano, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | ivano
<ubot-it> ivano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/842768/
<glpiana> ivano, allora, riavvia il sistema e alla schermata di grub vai sui kernel vecchi e scegli il più recente dei 2.6.35
<Grish> glpiana: appena entrato in TestDisk seleziono "create new log file" --> seleziono il media e vado su "Proceed" --> "Intel" (il media era formattato con NTFS anche se ora me lo dà in FAT32(!!!) --> "Analyse" ma trova solo un file di 16kb
<glpiana> Grish, non so dirti. spiacente. lascio a chi ha più esperienza di me col recupero dati
<ivano> devo riavviare allora  , e poi che faccio
<glpiana> ivano, perchè non leggi quello che ti ho scritto?
<ivano> si ma quale devo scegliere
<glpiana> ivano, tra quelli vecchi un 2.6.35, preferibilmente il primo dei 2.6.35 che ti viene elencato, che poi sarebbe il più recente
<glpiana> ivano, frena però
<glpiana> prima di riavviare devi seguire la procedura per chiuder eil chroot
<ivano> exit?
<glpiana> ivano, ti ho postato la pagina con tutti i comandi che abbiamo dato ieri, da exit in poi
<tgian18> ciao!!
<tgian18> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ivano> dopo exit devo smontare tutti i dispositivi? o posso riavviare? abbi pazienza
<glpiana> ivano, ma ti ho detto di dare TUTTI i comandi, che vorrà mai dire?
<Grish> glpiana: ho messo "search deeper" ma finora ha trovato solo questi due file che non so cosa siano... http://imagebin.org/199008
<ivano> quindi si
<glpiana> Grish, non so cosa siano, ma devi lasciarlo terminare
<gianiaz> giorno a tutti
<gianiaz> potete consigliarmi un editor html visuale che permetta ad un utente a zero di html di generare il codice di una tabella senza inserire porcherie varie nel sorgente?
<glpiana> gianiaz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<gianiaz> glpiana, un'istituzione del canale... grazie, kompozer l'ho provato, do un occhio ad amaya
<glpiana> :)
<andrea444r> Buongiorno a tutti...
<andrea444r> Ragazzi nonostante la visinone di diverse guide non rieso a connerti ad internet col mio lubuntu, avendo 2 modem un trust md 3100 us adsl ed un thomson speed touch 330... chi può darmi un valido aiuto???
<glpiana> andrea444r, come colleghi il pc a sti aggeggi? cavo ethernet o usb?
<andrea444r> USB
<andrea444r> so che è un po' un'impresa
<andrea444r> ma vorrei riuscirci
<glpiana> andrea444r, in un terminale, con dispositivo collegato, dai lsusb   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | andrea444r
<ubot-it> andrea444r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea444r> glpiana poi???
<glpiana> andrea444r, e poi ce lo mostri, così possiamo farci un'idea di cosa stiamo parlando
<andrea444r> ok provo e faccio sapere
<andrea444r> allora sul terminale mettendo lsusb mi sono usciti una serie di bus con in più visibile alcatel speedt touch ISDN or ADSL modem
<Grish> glpiana: sto usando testdisk e photorec, adesso sta facendo il backup dei dati sul mio HD ma non so quanti ne sono andati persi... Grazie per l'info :)
<glpiana> Grish, :)
<andrea444r> allora sul terminale mettendo lsusb mi sono usciti una serie di bus con in più visibile alcatel speedt touch ISDN or ADSL modem
<glpiana> !repeat | andrea444r
<ubot-it> andrea444r: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<glpiana> andrea444r, comincia a vedere qui per lo speedtouch http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Adsl/Speedtouch
<andrea444r> ubo-it scusate mi sono sbagliato... attenderò...
<andrea444r> glpiana guarderò ancora ma già tempo fa non ne venni a capo....
<glpiana> andrea444r, o fatti cambiare apparecchio dal tuo provider. richiedine uno con accesso ethernet
<glpiana> :)
<andrea444r> uno l'ho comprato e l'altro me l'hanno regalato...
<glpiana> azz
<andrea444r> e per quello che avevo bisgono di collegarmi proprio con uno di questi
<andrea444r> il fatto è che dal link che rimanda alla ricerca del firmware dal produttoreil firmware non c'è per linux
<glpiana> andrea444r, non so come aiutarti
<andrea444r> cioè a quanto dice la guida basterebbe solo quello
<glpiana> andrea444r, guarda anche qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<andrea444r> guarda ho provato pure quello ma nulla... speravo magari dato che è un modem conosciuto, che qualcuno con lo stesso problema poteva darmi una mano
<glpiana> andrea444r, hai il cd per windows di sto robo?
<andrea444r> no... ti spiego... il driver lo prendevo sempre dal sito...
<glpiana> e non ne hai copie?
<glpiana> andrea444r, vebbè, guarda anche qui http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/modem_adsl_alcatel_speedtouch_330
<romeopapa> salve, vorrei istallare un software 32 bit (draftsight) su ubuntu 11.10, e il teminale mi dice...rico@Rico:~/Scaricati$ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture draftSight.deb dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg rico@Rico:~/Scaricati$ sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture draftSight.deb dpkg: problemi con le pre-dipendenze di draftSight.deb contenente dassault-systemes-draftsight:i386:  dassault-
<glpiana> !paste | romeopapa se no non si capisce nulla
<ubot-it> romeopapa se no non si capisce nulla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/842893/
<glpiana> romeopapa, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install          e vediamo che fa
<romeopapa> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842897/
<glpiana> romeopapa, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,450418.0.html
<Spartacus1123581> prova
<sarel> salve
<sarel> come si collega una partizione reale a qemu?
<sarel> e magari spiegati pure come funziona il loopdevice
<sarel> spiegatemi*
<Holden> sarel, man mount   per il loopdevice
<glpiana> sarel, http://qemu.weilnetz.de/qemu-doc.html#host_005fdrives leggi. dice che  puoi usare i device direttamente indicandone il nome /dev/qualcosa
<glpiana> sarel, dice anche di fare attenzione se hai intenzione di usare un hard disk
<sarel> qemu launcher non parte se provo ad indicare il device sia che sia montato che non sia montato
<slumpdr> buongiorno
<slumpdr> è il mio primo accesso :)
<slumpdr> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<sarel> glpiana perche nonostante indico il device non parte?
<sarel> nonstante sia montato e formattato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Spartacus1123581> is there anybody?
<ugone> non posso per ora farti la prova
<ugone> non va la macchina vbox
<nicotano> salve
<TiG3r> Salve
<ReggaetonDj> ciao a tutti, ho un problema: sto usando VMware player per virtualizzare ubuntu 11.10. HO installato Gnome 3 ma quando faccio il log in sembra che non funzioni completamente, non vedo le barre e gli effetti 3d. Eppure ho abilitato l'acelerazione 3d della macchina virtuale. Che fare?
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, che versione di ubuntu hai vistualizzato?
<glpiana> *r
<TiG3r> Salveeeeeeeeee
<ReggaetonDj> 11.10 glpiana
<ReggaetonDj> x64
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, quindi non hai installato gnome3, intendi gnome-shell?
<ReggaetonDj> si scusa
<ReggaetonDj> gnome-shell glpiana
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, non so come funzioni vmware e sarebbe  forse il caso di chiedere nel supporto di vmware, in ogni caso al login hai messaggi di errore relativi al supporto grafico?
<ReggaetonDj> ok glpiana dove lo posso vedere il log?
<ReggaetonDj> No cmq non ho pop up o simili
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, mostra una schemrata della tua attuale visualizzazione grafica
<glpiana> !image | ReggaetonDj
<ubot-it> ReggaetonDj: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ReggaetonDj> ok glpiana
<ReggaetonDj> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/199038 si vede?
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, ok, parte gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, sei sicuro di avere installato correttamente gli addon di vmware?
<ReggaetonDj> glpiana: VMware mi ha fatto installare dei tool on the fly durante l'installazione di una VM ubuntu, ora testo il tuo comando
<glpiana> che comando testi? O.o
<filo1234> il tuo
<ReggaetonDj> ah no credevo che gnome-session-fallback fosse un comando -.-" sorry, invece è la versione deteriorata di gome-shell immagino
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, comunque vmware player non è software supportato da questo canale
<TiG3r_> sono su ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ReggaetonDj> ok glpiana va bene capito, ho provato a chiedere per vedere se qualcuno avesse avuto una soluzione o un suggerimento...
<TiG3r_> migliore di 11.10
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, prova piuttosto virtualbox
<glpiana> TiG3r_, opinioni
<ReggaetonDj> glpiana: dici che virtualbox è migliore?
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, non ho detto che è migliore. ma su quello ti si può dare supporto e ormai ha accelerazione 3d
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, comuqnue sul sito di vmware c'è supporto. prova là
<ReggaetonDj> glpiana: l'unica soluzione che ho trovato per VMware è questa qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11349853&postcount=4
<ReggaetonDj> solo che non so cosa sia un ppa
<TiG3r_> ma uuntu ha virus?
<TiG3r_> *ubuntu
<glpiana> ReggaetonDj, i ppa sono repository esterni. neppure su quelli c'è supporto qui :) spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !chat | TiG3r
<ubot-it> TiG3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ReggaetonDj> ok grassie gl
<ReggaetonDj> glpiana:
<ReggaetonDj> : )
<nicotano> TiG3r, vedi http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/linux-virus/
<TiG3r> D:
<paoxori> Ciao
<ReggaetonDj> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CondorSecurity> Ciao a tutti !
<Shin3> da una prova fatta con clamAv mi ha trovato un trojan secondo lo scanner in .java/deployment/cache/6.0/33/59abfee1-6309669e.idx
<Shin3> è giusto e come bisogna comportarsi
<Shin3> oppure è un bug e basta
<alphanewton1> Sera ragazzuoli.
<sin_> ciao,due cose :come faccio a far leggere i file in formato libreoffice da firefox
<sin_>  senza doverli prima scaricare?e poi la palette di ubuntu.it su firefox
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> problema con la ram... usando i 4 slot a 800 di frequenza il pc va na scheggia ma poi si blocca mentre a 533 un po più lento ma stabile
<D4V|DE> cosa faccio?
<fle_> buonasera a tutti
<attempt> lo mandi piu' piano. la ram non sopporta quel clock.
<D4V|DE> attempt, ma se la ram è 800 e la scheda madre supporta fino a 1066
<D4V|DE> com'è possibile?
<D4V|DE> cioè.. con soli 2 slot la ram andava a 800
<D4V|DE> appena ho aggiunto altri 2 è nato il problema della frequenza
<attempt>  prova i banchi uno alla volta e trova quello difettoso
<D4V|DE> se qualcuno difettava in teoria dovrebbe difettare anche a 533 no?
<attempt> no. hanno delle tolleranze e magari uno e' sotto la media.
<daniele_> Hi, this is italian ubuntu channel?
<D4V|DE> anche a 633 dava il problema
<D4V|DE> che vergogna...
<attempt> fosse tutta roba nuova ti direi riportaglielo.
<daniele_> Deduco di si :)
<attempt>  almeno uno difetta, se non e' il bus della mobo.
<D4V|DE> e come faccio a capirlo?
<attempt> e guarda nel manuale della mobo riguardo ram mono o doubleface. in teoria dovrebbero essere 4 banchi identici. ora basta che siamo ot qui. prova un banco alla volta.
<D4V|DE> di forma sono diverse ma il codice è lo stesso..
<D4V|DE> c'entra qualcosa?
<daniele_> Tutta vita qui ?!?!?
<attempt> ti ho gia' detto cosa devi fare.
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi
<daniele_> alla prossima
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho scaricato un video .ogv da ubuntuscreencasts sia con il salvataggio del file da gui, sia tramite terminale con wget, ma in ogni caso quando visualizzo il video con il player, le immagini risultano come se fossero corrotte e noto la presenza di quadratini neri sullo schermo
<cristian_c> o anche detti artefatti
<cristian_c> stesso problema se utilizzo mplayer da terminale
<cristian_c> peccato però che sul sito di screencast questi artefatti non si verificano
<cristian_c> come si può risolvere?
<attempt> cristian_c prova ad aumentare la cache di mplayer
<attempt> con vlc e' sicuramente possibile. provalo.
<sarel> salve
<sarel> come fa canonicalò a guadagnare con un prodotto gratuito?
<sarel> canonical*
<ugone> con l'assistenza alle ditte ad esempio
<sarel> tipo?
<cristian_c> attempt, in che modo?
<cristian_c> !chat | sarel
<ubot-it> sarel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> attempt, non riesco a trovare opzioni per la cache nelle Preferenze
<sarel> ok
<cristian_c> attempt, ho trovato
<cristian_c> attempt, la cache video è 2048
<attempt> aumenta di una meta'.
<ationtV> ciao a tutti.... ho un piccolo problema... piccolo piccolo:   se ho una directory che si chiama ad esempio MICIO MIAO, da terminale come faccio a fare "ls /home/MICIO MIAO" ? c'è lo spazio di mezzo.... e non funziona? cosa metto a posto dello spazio?
<cristian_c> ationtV, o rinomini la directory, oppure utilizzi backslash e spazio
<ationtV> cristian_c, sarebbe  ad esempio   /home/MICIO\ MIAO   ?
<cristian_c> sì
<ationtV> grazie!
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo se lo spazio va prima o dopo
<andrew64> ciao
<haldis> meglio parabola
<andrew64> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare i driver della mia scheda video nvidia 8400gs , gia scaricati dal sito ufficiale , solo che e' un file . run e non so' come si deve fare sono nuovo nel mondo linux
<cristian_c> haldis, ?
<cristian_c> andrew64, perché devi installarli?
<haldis> uahuahuahau
<andrew64> perche quelli che mi ha installato non vanno proprio benissimo
<cristian_c> andrew65, i nouveau?
<andrew64> alcuni effetti 3d non me li da'
<haldis> a me funzionano i drivers video originali
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hai visto in Driver aggiuntivi?
<andrew64> si
<cristian_c> e non c'è niente?
<andrew64> e gia' ho installato quelli consigliati
<andrew64> questi invece sono quelli che ho scaricato NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run
<andrew64> vorrei solo un'aiuto sulle righe di comando da dare al terminale
<cristian_c> andrew64, quali driver stai utilizzando al momento?
<andrew64> aspe' controllo
<cristian_c> lspci
<andrew64> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a2)
<andrew64> sono quelli raccomandati in aggiorna driver
<cristian_c> andrew64, allora lspci -k
<andrew64> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836d 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 	Kernel modules: shpchp 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8445 	Kernel driver in use
<andrew64> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 836d 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 	Kernel modules: shpchp 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8445 	Kernel driver in use
<sonic86> salve ho un problema con xubuntu devo cambiare la scheda audio predefinita con un'altra che non è predefinita come faccio? grazi
<andrew64> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<andrew64> non riesco a scrivere piu di una riga alla volta in questa chat
<andrew64> come si scorre?
<andrew64> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<andrew64> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01) 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport 	Kernel modules: shpchp
<andrew64> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM,P5LD2-VM Mainboard 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<andrew64> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM,P5LD2-VM Mainboard 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM,P5LD2-VM Mainboard 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UH
<andrew64> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM,P5LD2-VM Mainboard 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<andrew64> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM,P5LD2-VM Mainboard 	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd
<cristian_c> forse era meglio se usavi pastebin
<andrew64> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM Motherboard 	Kernel modules: leds-ss4200, iTCO_wdt, intel-rng
<andrew64> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM Motherboard 	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM Motherboard 	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
<andrew64> non so' cosa sia
<cristian_c> !pastebin | andrew64
<ubot-it> andrew64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> è scritto anche nel topic
<sonic86> apt-get install pastebinit
<sonic86> cat nomefile |pastebinit
<sonic86> salve ho un problema con xubuntu devo cambiare la scheda audio predefinita con un'altra che non è predefinita come faccio? grazi
<sonic86> salve ho un problema con xubuntu devo cambiare la scheda audio predefinita con un'altra che non è predefinita come faccio? grazie
<jester1-> sonic86: vedi in prefernze audio se è rilevata
<sonic86> dove? jester-
<sonic86> se vado su sistema non trovo audio..
<jester1-> sonic86: guarda in oipmostazioni di site,a o clicca destro su icona audio
<jester1-> sonic86: se non vedi nulla loggati come xfce e non come ubuntu
<sonic86> sono loggato come xfce
<sonic86> cmq ora vedo la scheda audio basta che la seleziono?
<jester1-> sonic86: allora prova come ubuntu
<jester1-> sonic86: mettila a default
<sonic86> non mi da la possibilità di metterla come default
<jester1-> sonic86: se la clicchi cosa succede
<sonic86> me la seleziona e mi fa alzare e abbassare
<sonic86> tutte le impostazioni
<jester1-> sonic86: suona o no
<jester1-> sonic86: lasciala taggata ed esci poi controlla in alsamixer da termianle
<sonic86> però quando apro alsamixer mi da la scheda integrata subito
<sonic86> come scheda primaria
<sonic86> però vedi
<sonic86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843668/
<jester1-> sonic86: guarda il menu a destra in alsamixer
<jester1-> mi pare si usi un tato Fx per cambiare poi esci con esc
<sonic86> si ma mi rimane come scheda primaria l'altra
<jester1-> sonic86: la cambi esci e fai sudo alsastore mi pare
<sonic86> aspetta
<sonic86> partito
<sonic86> thanks
<jester1-> sonic86: dopo aver fatto?
<andrew64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843675/
<sonic86> no nulla è bastato alsamixer
<jester1-> bene
<sonic86> alsastore mi dava command not found
<andrew64> cristian scusami  ci ho messo un po' a capire come dvevo fare
<sonic86> jester-, sai come si installa groove
<sonic86> jester-, sai come si installa groovedown il programma per scaricare gli mp3?
<jester1-> sonic86: non c'è neirepo?
<sonic86> non lo trovo o fatto una ricerca
<sonic86> sul sito di groovedown c'è il programma ma non capisco come si installa
<jester1-> sonic86: non c'è un file.deb?
<sonic86> no c'è un file .zip e un .jar
<jester1-> non c'è una doc da leggere?
<sonic86> ci sono tanti file .class
<sonic86> se vuoi vederlo ti do il sito www.groovedown.me
<jester1-> sonic86: ma per linux?
<sonic86> si
<andrew64> ciao vado alla prossima
<jester1-> sonic86:  hai le java installate?
<sonic86> non so
<sonic86> l'ho appena messo xbuntu
<jester1-> sonic86:  nella cartella del file java -jar applicazione.jar
<sonic86> aspetta che installo java
<jester1-> sonic86: apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-exstras
<sonic86> mi dice che non va bene quel comando
<jester1-> sudo prima
<sonic86> si si fatto ma mi da cosi E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto xubuntu-restricted-exstras
<jester1-> sonic86: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-exstras
<sonic86> idem provato ora
<jester1-> sonic86: bilita i repo parteners
<jester1-> abilita*
<sonic86> come?
<jester1-> da sorgenti software
<jester1-> tab altro software
<sonic86> non trovo sorgenti software
<jester1-> sonic86: in imostazioni sistema
<sonic86> fatto
<sonic86> ma sempre stessa storia
<jester1-> sonic86: sudo apt-get update
<jester1-> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<sonic86> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto xubuntu-restricted-exstras
<sonic86> :°°
<jester1-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sonic86> ora va
<sonic86> dopo faccio jar nomefile.jar?
<jester1-> java jar
<sonic86> Errore: impossibile trovare o caricare la classe principale GroveDown.jar
<sonic86> O_O
<jester1-> sonic86: le ha installate le java?
<sonic86> ho installato xubuntu-restricted-extras
<sonic86> via scappo a letto notte grazie
<sonic86> magari finiamo domani se ci sei ti ringrazio per ora
<Pinuccio> Ciao a tutti! :)
<Pinuccio> Avrei una domandina da porvi...
<Pinuccio> C'è nessuno?
<Pinuccio> Ciao!
<stejazz> sera a tutti
<stejazz> ciao Pinuccio
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-16
<Pinuccio> Avrei una domanda da porre
<Pinuccio> posso?
<stejazz> anche io LOL
<Pinuccio> prima tu allora :)
<stejazz> ahahahah
<stejazz> io ho problemi col flash palyer...
<stejazz> tu??
<stejazz> :D
<Pinuccio> io con unity
<Pinuccio> ma non è proprio un problema
<Pinuccio> vai
<stejazz> a me si vedono i video accelerati...
<Pinuccio> accellerati?
<Pinuccio> questa p
<Pinuccio> è nuova per me XD
<stejazz> ho dato un'occhiata nel forum ma nn mi è stato di grande aiuto...
<Pinuccio> hai provato a riavviare?
<stejazz> sisi
<stejazz> ho letto qua che nn sn l'unico XD
<stejazz> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=415470.0
<stejazz> tu???
<Pinuccio> e reinstallare il browser?
<stejazz> buona idea ;)
<stejazz> uso chrome...
<Pinuccio> anche io uso chrome
<Pinuccio> proprio perchè flash è incorporato dentro
<Pinuccio> prova a reinstallarlo
<Pinuccio> i preferiti li hai sincronizzati con gmail?
<stejazz> eh infatti...
<Pinuccio> (per caso)
<stejazz> no con chrome
<stejazz> si quindi xD
<Pinuccio> ok quindi anche rimetterli dopo è un attimo :)
<stejazz> sisi ;)
<Pinuccio> anche a me flash aveva dato problemi su Windows
<Pinuccio> reinstallando ho risolo
<Pinuccio> *risloto
<stejazz> ora ho dato
<Pinuccio> io invece avevo una domanda
<stejazz> dimmi anche se non so se ti sarò di aiuto... XD
<Pinuccio> nel login hai la possibilità di scegliere quale interfaccia usare
<Pinuccio> unit, unity2d, gnome, ecc
<Pinuccio> con compiz ho attivato molti effetti grafici
<Pinuccio> sul profilo unity)
<Pinuccio> volevo sapere se era possibile creare un'altra voce (insieme a unity 2d, gnome e quelli li) che mi faccia partire la configurazione di base di compiz (senza effetti)
<Pinuccio> non so se mi sono spiegato sufficientemente bene XD
<stejazz> sisi ho capito ma non sso proprio aiutarti... XD
<Pinuccio> ok fa lo stesso :)
<stejazz> io ho risolto reinstallando grazie :)
<Pinuccio> no problem ;)
<Pinuccio> il bello di ubuntu è proprio questo
<stejazz> Pinuccio, cmq qua fanno paura... di sicuro ti sapranno aiutare...
<Pinuccio> sarà l'ora tarda...
<Pinuccio> proverò domani
<stejazz> Pinuccio, cioé che te la devi cavare da solo?? :P
<Pinuccio> non ho fretta XD
<stejazz> Pinuccio, nn so se ti possa servire ma hai provato a cercare i file di configurazione di compiz??
<Pinuccio> sisi
<stejazz> magari puoi scegliere quale far partire
<Pinuccio> da compiz tecnicamente posso salvare e caricare profili personalizzati
<Pinuccio> il prob è che se lo faccio a sessione in corso si sballa tutto
<stejazz> ah
<stejazz> non puoi richiamare la shell prima del login??
<stejazz> mi sembra si possa
<stejazz> credo con alt+f2 se non erro
<Pinuccio> e cosa succede?
<stejazz> eh magari puoi caricare dal terminale la confgiurazione che vuoi far partire...
<stejazz> però non lo so ti ripeto sono solo ipotesi XD
<stejazz> hai già cercato su google o nel forum di ubuntu?'
<Pinuccio> si
<Pinuccio> ma non ho trovato niente di simile
<Pinuccio> sto guardand della combinazione di tasti
<stejazz> ah ok
<stejazz> cmq il mio problema va e viene...
<stejazz> non capisco xkè
<stejazz> booo
<stejazz> proviamo a interpellare roxdragon XD
<Pinuccio> sembra che la combinazione sia utilizzabile solo da dentro la shell
<Pinuccio> non dal login
<roxdragon> sera
<roxdragon> XD
<roxdragon> mi stavo costruendo il sito xD
<Pinuccio> ciao :)
<stejazz> ciao roxdragon come stai??
<stejazz> ti ricordi di me?? XD
<roxdragon> bene grazie, tu?
<roxdragon> certo D:
<stejazz> abb bene grazie
<roxdragon> dica
<Pinuccio> Io sono nuovo :)
<stejazz> e chi si dimentica del + grande rompicoglioni del forum!!! XD
<stejazz> roxdragon, io ho un problema a quanto pare abbastanza noto
<stejazz> cioè che i video su youtube si vedono accelerati
<stejazz> ho provato a seguire questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=415470.0
<stejazz> ma con scarsi risultati...
<stejazz> oltretutto uso chrome...
<roxdragon> hai provato con un altro browser?
<stejazz> Pinuccio, invece ha problemi con natty
<stejazz> roxdragon, no
<stejazz> roxdragon, a volte si vedono bene e altre no
<stejazz> non riesco nemmeno a togliere l'accelerazione hardware dalle impostazioni cliccando col destro sul video
<Pinuccio> ho suggerito di reinstallare il browser, ma non funziona
<stejazz> ma si impalla e rimane la finestrella bloccata
<stejazz> già... :(
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> mostra
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> mmm spe provo il comando
<roxdragon> non lo ricordo ahah
<Pinuccio> intanto faccio la mia domanda :)
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/199124
<roxdragon> dpkg -l | grep -i flash*
<stejazz> roxdragon, ahahahah
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> vedi xD
<Pinuccio> in pratica vorrei creare un profilo nel login (simile a unity, unity2d, gnome, ecc) che mi carichi i settaggi di default di compiz, visto che quelli che uso attualmente (sul profilo unity normale) sono abbastanza pesantucci :)
<stejazz> roxdragon, http://imagebin.org/199125
<Pinuccio> (sono su un netbook)
<stejazz> anche io Pinuccio :D
<roxdragon> se non erro... le configurazioni di compiz stanno su .compiz
<Pinuccio> si
<Pinuccio> solo che avendo attivato cubo 3d e altri effetti se provo a caricare i profili a sessione già aperta fa della confusione
<Pinuccio> e devo reinizializzare tutto
<roxdragon> stejazz, sudo apt-get install flashplugin flashplugin-installer
<roxdragon> prova cosi
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> riavva il browser
<roxdragon> Pinuccio, hai provato con uno script di avvio?
<Pinuccio> ci avevo pensato
<Pinuccio> ma non sono molto bravo :)
<roxdragon> quindi devi caricare solo una configurazione?
<Pinuccio> e cmq non saprei come aggiungere una voce a quelle selezionabili nel login
<Pinuccio> si
<roxdragon> hai postato sul forum?
<Pinuccio> comunque non è un problema
<roxdragon> adesso non ricordo bene
<Pinuccio> è solo un dipiù
<Pinuccio> no
<Pinuccio> a dire la verità non sono enahc eiscritto
<Pinuccio> provvederò :)
<Pinuccio> mi piacerebbe entrare a far parte di questa meravigliosa community
<stejazz> roxdragon, http://imagebin.org/199127
<Pinuccio> avrei un'ultima domandina prima di andare a nanna :)
<roxdragon> hai natty stejazz ?
<stejazz> credo di si
<roxdragon> fai pure :D
<stejazz> ho l'ultimo ubuntu
<roxdragon> 11.04?
<roxdragon> 11.10?
<stejazz> 11.10
<stejazz> si
<Pinuccio> sempre da compiz, nelle sperimentali di unity c'è la trasparenza della toolbar (dove c'è ora nome utente ecc per intenderci). avevo impostato una semitrasparenza, ma sembra che con qualche aggiornamento recente la barra non volgia più "refreshare" la trasparenza
<Pinuccio> nel senso che quando cambia sfondo sotto rimane "l'alone" dello sfondo precedente
<Pinuccio> se la metto completamente trasparente non lo fa e si aggiorna corretamente
<Pinuccio> anche questo è un problema veniale, ma mi piacerebbe sapere se cè modo di risolvere
<stejazz> Pinuccio, da dove scrivi??
<Pinuccio> Parma
<Pinuccio> tu?
<stejazz> Milano :)
<Pinuccio> :)
<Pinuccio> Comunque
<Pinuccio> quando rientrerò qui nei prossimi giorni cambierò nome :)
<stejazz> xkè?? :P
<stejazz> ci sta Pinuccio
<Pinuccio> ti riscriverò eventualmente :)
<stejazz> :D
<Pinuccio> nono XD
<stejazz> certo ;)
<Pinuccio> vado a letto sul serio stavolta
<stejazz> ahahah
<stejazz> okok
<roxdragon> finisco una cosa e arrivo
<Pinuccio> sonno <:O
<roxdragon> :D
<Pinuccio> ciao!
<Pinuccio> ;)
<stejazz> buona notte Pinuccio è stato un piacee conoscerti :)
<stejazz> roxdragon, fai con comodo
<stejazz> ;)
<stejazz> roxdragon, tutto bene?? XD
<roxdragon> si
<Spartacus71> echo if online
<stejazz> roxdragon, a che sito stai lavorando??
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi, scopro giorno dopo giorno che ubuntu incomincia a somigliare a win. E' molto lento all'avvio e Unity va in crash ogni 5 minuti. Ho anche inserito un bug nel sito ufficiale di Ubuntu ma ancora niente. Come posso controllare la velocità di boot ed eventualmente disabilitare i servizi inutili ?
<glpiana> ola
<mikunos> glpiana buondì!
<glpiana> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> scopro giorno dopo giorno che ubuntu incomincia a somigliare a win. E' molto lento all'avvio e Unity va in crash ogni 5 minuti. Ho anche inserito un bug nel sito ufficiale di Ubuntu ma ancora niente. Come posso controllare la velocità di boot ed eventualmente disabilitare i servizi inutili ?
<glpiana> mikunos, quanto ci mette ad avviarsi?
<mikunos> quasi un minuto
<glpiana> mikunos, dammi anche il link del bug che hai segnalato
<mikunos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/932560/
<glpiana> mikunos, no, non va. controlla l'indirizzo
<mikunos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/932560
<glpiana> mikunos, nemmeno
<mikunos> io riesco a vedere correttamente il bug
<mikunos> sono i link che mi hanno inviato
<glpiana> ri-ola
<glpiana> mikunos, sorry, ho avuto qualche problemino
<mikunos> np
<glpiana> dicevamo, io non visualizzo il bug
<glpiana> Lost something? <-- mi manda a questo messaggio
<glpiana> mikunos, se tu apri il link che hai incollato qui te lo apre?
<Odo> Giorno
<mikunos> si glpiana compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityScreen::~UnityScreen()
<mikunos> Salve Odo
<Odo> mikunos, giorno a te
<glpiana> mikunos, questo? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/852582
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 852582 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityScreen::~UnityScreen()" [Critical,In progress]
<mikunos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/932560
<mikunos> The information on this page is private
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> mikunos, e come pretendi che lo si veda se è privato?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<mikunos> ora ho notato che appare il messaggio glpiana
<Odo> mikunos, non sembra privata, sembra piu' che altro rimossa
<mikunos> ah bene
<attempt>  buongiorno a tutti
<Polkry> Hi, i have a problem!in my notebook will not hear the audio
<Polkry> can someone help me
<sp3ctrumIG> buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbi aiutarmi con unity e compiz su Oneiric? compiz continua ad andare in seg fault
<sp3ctrumIG> ho cercato parecchio ma non ho trovato tantissimo online per il problema specifico
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, ha fatto delle modifiche alle impostazioni dei plugin di compiz?
<sp3ctrumIG> mah, qualcosina ma poca roba...più che altro ho dato una aggiustatina a Unity con MyUnity però...
<sp3ctrumIG> l'unica cosa che ho abilitato sono le woobly window.
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, e disabilitandole i crash si presentano comunque?
<sp3ctrumIG> si, purtroppo
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, hai già provato a resettare compiz?
<sp3ctrumIG> con compiz --replace la questione si risolve temporaneamente.
<sp3ctrumIG> no il reset non l'ho mai dato
<glpiana> sp3ctrumIG, potresti provare
<sp3ctrumIG> guarda, mi capita molto spesso quando cerca di caricare delle icone svg in una carrella di sistema...
<sp3ctrumIG> si comunque ora provo appena ricrasha.
<sp3ctrumIG> *cartella.
<sp3ctrumIG> grazie
<gian_> ciao a tutti, facendo un controllo del disco con smartctl ho notato che dal rapporto tra Load_Cycle_Count e Power_On_Hours (49012/1796) mi viene fuori 27,3. Il valore è molto alto, chi mi da una dritta?
<ivan1965> ciao a tutti, ho guastato il mio notebook, ora ho un vecchio ibm vorrei installare xubuntu per tirare avanti un po ma non mi funziona ne l installazione da dvd ne da usb non riesco a risolvere non mi legge ne cd ne dvd ne usb. e possibile installare xubuntu da daemon tools. vi prego aiutatemi
<glpiana> ivan1965, imposti il boot correttamente da bios?
<ivan1965> fatto non va
<ivan1965> prova a dirmi la procedura magari ho sbagliato qualcosa ma nn credo
<_Best_> salve!
<ivan1965> glpiana Prova uno dirmi la PROCEDURA Magari ho sbagliato qualcosa ma nn credo
<ivan1965> ci sei
<ivan1965> ce nessuno
<maurizio> ragazzi  credo di aver fatto un casino tentando di installare l'ultimo driver nvidia dal .run. Ora l'interfaccia è len tissima, come faccio da terminale a verificare che driver ho installato?
<jester-> MarcoFe:  esci da X, sudo nividiasrticazz.run --uninstall
<jester-> pazienza 0
<ciaoatutti> ciao io ho installato lubuntu sul mio pc e siccome il boot non si vedeva forse per la risoluzione ho provato a dare il comando sudo update-grub però ora all'avvio mi chiede nome e password ma nn sono corretti... chi mi aiuta gentilmente?
<Shin3> dopo aultimo aggiornamento usando chrome mi dice che non ho il plug in flash
<ciaoatutti> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, il comando sudo update-grub non può aver provocato la richiesta di password
<glpiana> Shin3, chrome o chromium?
<Shin3> chrome
<ciaoatutti> glpiana, dopo aver dato il comando ho riavviato e ora mi esce la schermata di accesso ubuntu ... inserisco i dati ma nn accede...
<ciaoatutti> non so che fare
<glpiana> Shin3, passa in chat, ne parliamo di là. chrome non è nei repo ufficiali
<Shin3> ok
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, parli della schermata di login?
<ciaoatutti> si
<ciaoatutti> io inserisco i dati di login ma poi me li richiede
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, hai mica numeri nella password e usi il tastierino numerico?
<ciaoatutti> non ci sono numeri
<ciaoatutti> i dati sono corretti al 100%
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, alla schermata di logi, premi ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in console e prova a fare il login testuale
<ciaoatutti> ok ci provo ora
<ciaoatutti> prima il login avveniva in automatico
<ciaoatutti> purtroppo nn vedo nulla
<ciaoatutti> perchè la risoluzione nn è impostata bene ecco perchè avevo aggiornato la grub
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, allora avvia in recovery mode, passa ad una console di root e scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<ciaoatutti> quando si accende il boot non si vede ... lo schermo si spegne
<ciaoatutti> come si va in recovery?
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, devi visualizzare la schermata di grub all'avvio del pc. la vedi?
<ciaoatutti> no provo ad andare con la freccia anche se nn vedo nulla
<ciaoatutti> ok entrato
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, sei in console di root?
<ciaoatutti> mi dice resume fsck
<ciaoatutti> remount
<ciaoatutti> e root
<glpiana> remount
<glpiana> e poi console di root
<Shin3> ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.11.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<glpiana> Shin3, solo quello?
<Shin3> si
<ciaoatutti> cmq ho selezionato passa a una shell con privilegi di root
<glpiana> Shin3, hai fatto aggiornamenti stamani?
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, esatto. scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<Shin3> stamattina e se non erro flash
<ciaoatutti> l'ho fatto mi dicde file system in solo lettura
<glpiana> Shin3, scrivi anche tu in un terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, prima dovevi scegliere remount. scrivi exit e torna al menu. lì scegli remount
<ciaoatutti> ok
<Shin3> fatto
<glpiana> Shin3, metti su pastebin quello che è uscito
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, ora ti ha cambiato menu?
<ciaoatutti> si
<Shin3> bhe posso farlo da qua non è uscito niente :D
<ciaoatutti> c'è anche dpkg ripara i pacchetti daneggiati
<glpiana> Shin3, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, no, entra in console di root
<ciaoatutti> fatto
<ciaoatutti> ho scritto il comando
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, su che versione di ubutnu sei?
<ciaoatutti> ho installato lubuntu ultima versione
<glpiana> oki, il comando sta facendo qualcosa?
<ciaoatutti> sinceramente l'ho digitato e poi mi ricompare il cursore lampeggiante
<ciaoatutti> nn mi da nessun errore però rispetto a prima
<Shin3> ci sono
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, ok, scrivi exit e poi rientra con console di root e rete
<glpiana> Shin3, fa vedere che ha fatto
<Shin3> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciaoatutti> sudo dpkg --configure -a ho scritto questo ma sempre cursore lampeggiante... sono andato in netroot
<Shin3> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844286/
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, ora scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it           e dimmi se pinga
<glpiana> Shin3, oki, chiudi e riapri chromium
<ciaoatutti> mi dice unkown host
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, non siamo in rete. il pc è configurato in ip statico o dhcp?
<ciaoatutti> dhcp
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, se dai ifconfig   vedi eth0 ?
<ciaoatutti> ogni comando che do poi mi esce il cursore _ che lampeggia
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, ma hai il prompt davanti o vedi solo il cursore che lampeggia?
<ciaoatutti> mi esce
<ciaoatutti> root@michele eccc
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, oki, scrivi: ifconfig eth0 up
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, dimmi se risponde o se non da nulla
<ciaoatutti> sta facendo
<ciaoatutti> link becomes ready
<ciaoatutti> devo aspettare quindi
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, non ti ridà il prompt?
<ciaoatutti> lampeggia il cursore senza root@michele
<ciaoatutti> scirvo?
<glpiana> no, premi ctrl+c
<ciaoatutti> bene ora fa
<ciaoatutti> il comando c
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, digita: ifconfig
<glpiana> mostra qualcosa?
<ciaoatutti> no funziona dpkg
<glpiana> ah, ok. dimmi quando temrina
<ciaoatutti> ma spiega come usare il comando
<ciaoatutti> esempio dpkg --force help
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, il comando da dare è: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> se da l'help vuol dire che non è scritto correttamente
<ciaoatutti> niente cmq... se metto ifconfig ora esce eth0ecc
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, oki, scrivi di nuovo: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> dimmi se pinga
<ciaoatutti> no :-(
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, dimmi se pinga con questo comando: ping -c3 173.194.35.56
<ciaoatutti> network is unreachable
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, scrivi dhclient
<ciaoatutti> non esce nulla :-)
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, vabbè, proviamo un'altra strada. hai un cd live?
<ciaoatutti> si
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, avvia con quello
<glpiana> dimmi quando il sistema è caricato
<ciaoatutti> ok
<ciaoatutti> che devo fare prova lubuntu?
<glpiana> sì
<ciaoatutti> la versione cmq è 11.10
<ciaoatutti> caricato
<ciaoatutti> mi esce ubuntu@ubuntu:
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, O.o
<ciaoatutti> hehe
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, non si carica l'interfaccia grafica?
<ciaoatutti> no
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, ma l'ahi installato con questo cd?
<ciaoatutti> dice to run a command as administrator (uesr "root",
<ciaoatutti> si
<ciaoatutti> ma a me funzionava fino a 5 minuti fa
<ciaoatutti> come ho fatto upgrade-grub
<ciaoatutti> è successo il casino
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, scrivi sudo halt e poi riaccendi il pc con dentro il cd. se prima andava non vedo perchè non debba funzionare ora
<ciaoatutti> mi esce la pagina di documentazione
<ciaoatutti> ma nn si può aggiustare la grub?
<ciaoatutti> così leggo cosa clicco?
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, per mdificare grub bisogna in qualche modo accederci
<ciaoatutti> ok... il tempo di caricare
<ciaoatutti> cmq facendo ctrl+ alf f1
<ciaoatutti> mi sa che ora sta caricando
<ciaoatutti> normalmente
<ciaoatutti> aspetto e vediamo che fa
<glpiana> ok
<ciaoatutti> ora si è bloccato su pulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<ciaoatutti> nell'area di checking for running unattended - upgrades
<ciaoatutti> forse sta aggiornando qualcosa
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, quando l'hai usato per installare ha fatto così?
<ciaoatutti> sinceramente quando ha installato era tutto grafica
<ciaoatutti> cmq ora nn sto dal cd
<ciaoatutti> sta da hdd con avvio normale
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ok, lasciamo stare allora
<ciaoatutti> facendo ctrl+alt + f1 ho insertio nome e passwod
<ciaoatutti> e sta facebdo così
<ciaoatutti> e sono giusti :-)
<ciaoatutti> graficamente forse nn accettava che devo dirti
<glpiana> ciaoatutti, va bin, adesso a che punto sei?
<ciaoatutti> cmq si sente girare l'hdd qualcosa sta facendo :-)
<ciaoatutti> sempre su pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions
<ciaoatutti> poi ha fatto gli altri con a destra ok
<ciaoatutti> gli invece a sinistra c'è * arancione
<ciaoatutti> forse perchè sta eseguendo il comando...
<ciaoatutti> provo a dare invio ehhe?
<glpiana> rpova, ma mi sa di blocco
<glpiana> *prova
<ciaoatutti> ora esce michele @michele ecc
<ciaoatutti> nn si può passare alla visione grafica
<glpiana> scrivi: sduo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> *sudo
<ciaoatutti> eheh ho premuto crtl +can e si sta spegnndo
<ciaoatutti> ehhe
<ciaoatutti> che casinooo
<ciaoatutti> vedo se va ora
<ciaoatutti> rimetto il cd ora nn va più nemmeno ctrl alti f1
<glpiana> ok
<ciaoatutti> cmq ora mi prendo una pausa
<ciaoatutti> spero che dopo c6
<nicotano> salve
<kurohata> salve
<kurohata> =)
<kurohata> ho provato a installare ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> però?
<kurohata> ma a quanto pare non supporta il raid0 e il raid1
<kurohata> infatti mi dà problemi con l'hd
<kurohata> mi dice come se non ci fossero gli hd..
<glpiana> kurohata, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid guarda qui
<kurohata> dice come fregarlo? =)
<glpiana> Questa pagina è dedicata alla creazione di un sistema RAID0 o RAID1 tramite l'impiego di controller integrati sulle schede madri e di programmi dedicati.
<glpiana> leggi, magari ti torna utile
<glpiana> :)
<kurohata> io  ho già win7
<kurohata> (ahimè)
<kurohata> voglio installarlo su partizione a parte
<kurohata> cmq leggo
<kurohata> grazie!  =*
<kurohata> non voglio cancellare ciò che ho su win..
<kurohata> maron.. glpiana
<kurohata> ma è un bordellino... sono sono capce
<glpiana> kurohata, guarda anche qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<kurohata> posso installare ubuntu anche se la mia macchina ha un sistema raid?
<kurohata> non devo creare raid
<kurohata> c'è già
<kurohata> (e non so l'inglese)
<glpiana> kurohata, e guarda anche qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498375.0.html
<glpiana> kurohata, e per eventuali domande, se qui nessuno sa risponderti (come me per esempio che credevo che raid fosse un insetticida) accodati al post del forum :)
<kurohata> ah perchè scusa.. raid non è un insetticida?
<maranza> ciao a tutti!
<virunga> maranza, ciao
<virunga> sei di Milano?
<maranza> no, verona
<maranza> xk?
<virunga> perchè sei un maranza
<virunga> !chat | virunga
<ubot-it> virunga, please see my private message
<maranza> mmm............. ok......
<maranza> come si fa ad aprire un messaggio privato?
<virunga> di cosa stai parlando?
<maranza> ho un problema con l'aggiornamento dalla versione 10.10 in poi
<maranza> quando installa il pacchetto ogni volta trova un errore
<virunga> ho sempre sentito dire che fare l'aggiornamento di versione pulito senza errori o problemi è difficile
<virunga> tutti consigliano di rifare l'installazione
<virunga> io personalmente non ho mai avuto problemi
<maranza> io sono alle prime armi
<maranza> avevo windows ma mi si è bloccato in maniera irreparabile (rottura del disco nella partizione di ripristino?)
<maranza> allora intanto, mentre aspetto il disco nuovo, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul disco danneggiato per imparare ad usare il SO
<virunga> scrivi l'errore che ti da così magari qualcuno ti aiuta
<maranza> solo che chiede prima l'aggiornamento al 10.04
<maranza> 11.04
<maranza> e poi al 11.10
<maranza> piccolo problema: office.org non va più
<maranza> reinstalla da capo e vediamo
<maranza> può essere dovuto al disco?
<Holden> maranza, possibilmente il disco ha un guasto hardware e per questo ottieni degli errori, vedi che dice il gestore dischi
<Holden> dovrebbe segnalarti lo stato di salute del disco e leggere i dati smart
<maranza> una volta ho installato nexuiz e da lì mi ha dato errore
<maranza> poi non ho più potuto installare/rimuovere niente
<bodhibob> maranza, prova mv .libreoffice/ .libreoffice.old
<maranza> ho dovuto reinstallarlo: ora sto facendo l'aggiornamento dal 11.04 a 11.10
<maranza> magari qst volta va bene :D
<maranza> cmq il disco è sicuramente da cambiare
<maranza> o almeno così mi hanno riferito
<maranza> cmq l'errore faceva riferimento ad un pacchetto di nexuiz
<piccoloninja> qui si parla italiano?
<piccoloninja> c e qualcuno?
<nicotano> piccoloninja, sei nel canale di supporto di ubuntu
<nicotano> italiano
<virunga> only hengherian
<piccoloninja> only hengherian che é uno scherzo?
<virunga> what?
<virunga> si scherza
<piccoloninja> avevo capito
<piccoloninja> ho un problema con l ultima release di ubuntu la scheda audio una sound blaster x-fi extreme audio non mi funziona sapete come fare?
<nicotano> piccoloninja,  hai provato ad alzare il volume master lanciando alsamixer da terminale
<piccoloninja> si ho gia fatto tutte le prove anche installare gli OSS mi ha funzionato fino a quando non ho riavviato
<piccoloninja> con gli oss funzionava
<piccoloninja> ma al riavvio aveva perso anche la scheda audio nonla vedeva piu
<nicotano> piccoloninja,  se apri preferenze audio >> scheda hardware la scheda è riconosciuta?
<piccoloninja> no
<piccoloninja> non  ce piu nessuna scheda audio al momento del riavvio
<piccoloninja> con gli OSS sequendo la guida in inglese mi ha funzionato fino al riavvio dopo nessuna scheda installata
<piccoloninja> in pulsemix
<piccoloninja> apparte che la guida in inglese non é tanto chiara
<_Best_> Ciao ragazzi, vado a casa. Alla prox!
<ciaoatutti> ciao! ho aggiornato la grub al mio pc su lubuntu 11.10 e da quel momento mi esce la schermata di login che non va più via nonostante immetto i dati... prima funzionava tutto ho fatto l'upgrade della grub perchè non si vede all'avvio
<ciaoatutti> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<miki> ragazzi come faccio a ripristinare l'icona di un programma?, quando lo avvio al posto dell'icona mi sce un ?, è brutto a vedersi come faccio?
<ciaoatutti> vabbè rinstallo tutto faccio prima
<bodhibob> ciaoatutti, cioè? metti l'utente e la password e non entri?
<ciaoatutti> esatto
<bodhibob> devi resettare la password entrando con la recovery
<bodhibob> ti cerco un link che te lo spiega
<ciaoatutti> se premo ctrl + alt8 f1 e metto i dati entra
<ciaoatutti> però poi nn si vede la grafica
<jester-> ciaoatutti: centra niente grub, facile che hai smincihiato la grafica
<bodhibob> ciaoatutti, te lo passo in query che non è un link ufficiale
<jester-> ciaoatutti: cancella /etc/Xorg,conf
<ciaoatutti> ma io dopo che ho fatto sudo upgrade-grub è successo nn ho fatto nulla
<jester-> ciaoatutti: cancella /etc/XX11/xorg,conf
<jester-> ciaoatutti: secondo ma hai paciccato con i driver grafici
<ciaoatutti> ma posso reinstallare tutto senza perdere i dati?
<jester-> basta non far formattare la partizione /home
<daniele_> Salve ragazzi.
<jester-> o la partizione / se non hai home separata
<ciaoatutti> cmq poi io nn riesco a vedere la grub
<jester-> ciaoatutti: cioè?
<ciaoatutti> nel senso che se ne va lo schermo
<ciaoatutti> e fa tutto in automatico
<ciaoatutti> sarà roba di risoluzione
<ciaoatutti> come spiegato qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=480690.0
<jester-> ciaoatutti: intendi che non arrivi alla finesttra di login o al menu di avvio
<piccoloninja> io ci sono ancora
<ciaoatutti> allora lì arrivo tranquillamente anche se prima era tutto in automatico
<jester-> ciaoatutti: arrivi dove
<miki> ragazzi come faccio a ripristinare l'icona di un programma?, quando lo avvio al posto dell'icona mi sce un ?, è brutto a vedersi come faccio?
<ciaoatutti> cmqalla schermata di login che prima nn usciva perchè avevo impostato automatico
<jester-> miki: destro sull'icona/proprietà  e clicchi l'immagine
<jester-> ciaoatutti: ok capito la solfa
<jester-> ho da fare
<miki> ma l'immagine dove la trovo?
<daniele_> nel secchio
<jester-> miki: vai in proprita e hi l'icona  nell'angolo alto sinistro
<miki> jester-: non riesco a trovare le proprietà non mi fa nulla quando clikko il destro
<miki> ho ubuntu 11.10
<miki> con uniti
<miki> unity
<jester-> miki: tieni premuto alt
<ciaoatutti> cmq sto riaggiornando dal cd senza che mi tocca i file... però dopo devo risolvere il fatto della risoluzione e spero che non si ripresenti il problema del login
<miki> jester-: seguimi passo passo
<miki> cerco il prog. poi tengo premuto alt e poi clikko il dx?
<jester-> dove ce l'hai l'icona
<miki> non ho l'icona, ho installato il programma dal market e quando lo cerco per aprirlo l'icona è solo un ? come mai? non è che ci sono stati problemi nell'installazione?
<jester-> miki: market?
<miki> software center
<miki> :) sorry
<jester-> usi unity o gnome
<miki> unity
<jester-> ciofeca unity non lo conosco
<miki> non puoi aiutarmi quindi?
<miki> xchè su un altro pc ho installato alla stessa maniera ma l'icona c'è
<jester-> il programma parte?
<jester-> miki: che programma è
<miki> sempre avidemux
<miki> cmq il programma parte
<jester-> miki: sudo apt-get install --reinstall avidemux
<jester-> poi esci da uniyìty e rientra
<miki> riavvio il pc?
<jester-> no termina sessione
<daniele_> Ragazzi potete dirmi se questa procedura per rimuovere Unity è corretta :http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-rimuovere-unity-e.html
<daniele_> Grazie
<daniele_> Ragazzi potete dirmi se questa procedura per rimuovere Unity è corretta :http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-rimuovere-unity-e.html
<daniele_> Ragazzi potete dirmi se questa procedura per rimuovere Unity è corretta :http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-rimuovere-unity-e.html
<Nembo> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<virunga> Nembo, io non sono abbastanza esperto
<Nembo> Grazie lo stesso :)
<Nembo> tu utilizzi unity?
<virunga> no
<virunga> non sempre
<virunga> ho due versioni di Ubuntu
<virunga> però unity lo uso poco
<Nembo> Io verrei mettere Gnome su 11.10
<Nembo> lo avevo fatto tempo fa ma non ricordo che guida seguii, ed era più breve di questa
<cristian_c> Nembo, hai cercato sul forum?
<Nembo> ora vado :)
<Nembo> è la prima volta che uso questa chat, come mai il mio testo è grigio chiaro e il vostro nero?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> sarà un'impostazione del client
<virunga> Nembo, quando acquisti esperienza con Ubunto automagicamente diventera più scuro
<virunga> *Ubuntu
<cristian_c> mah
<virunga> è vero
<Nembo> Sto aggiornando la distro dal gestore aggiornamenti, al passo installazione il terminale ha cominciato a dare tutti error ad ogni cosa che fa, sto per sfondare tutto o mi chiederà di reinstallarli perchè non correttamente installati?
<cristian_c> Nembo, di solito gli avanzamenti presentano problemi quando sono stati aggiunti repository esterni alla precedente installazione
<cristian_c> se invece i repo rimangono intonsi, l'avanzamento dovrebbe riuscire perfettamente
<cristian_c> cioè se non si installa roba esterna
<Nembo> da 11.04 a 11.10
<Nembo> mi devo preparare psicologicamente a reinstallare tutto?
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto per caso roba esterna?
<Nembo> grazie dell' interessamento
<Nembo> ho preso un cd con 11.04
<virunga> che tenero
<cristian_c> ?
<Nembo> e subito dopo averlo installato
<Nembo> ho provato ad aggiornare la distro
<Nembo> l' installazione di ubuntu è pulita
<cristian_c> ok
<Nembo> non ho scaricato nemmeno una cosa
<cristian_c> mi ricordo che streetcross esprimeva questo concetto
<cristian_c> il motivo per cui gli avanzamenti finivano male :)
<cristian_c> Nembo, posta il log
<cristian_c> Nembo, ma perché vuoi avanzare subito?
<Nembo> bho, volevo provare la nuova versione
<Nembo> togliendo unity ovviamente
<cristian_c> Nembo,  non mi sembra inteligente come soluzione
<cristian_c> Nembo,  sulla 11.04 puoi fare a meno di unity, sulla 11.10 no
<cristian_c> gnome classic è presente fino alla 11.04
<Nembo> si ma si può installare e togliere unity
<cristian_c> mi sembra un casino
<cristian_c> non devi installare niente
<Nembo> l'avevo fatto, non è complicato
<cristian_c> all'avvio scegli gnome classic al post di unity
<Nembo> scarichi la roba di gnome
<cristian_c> *posto
<Nembo> e disinstalli unity
<cristian_c> ma no!
<Nembo> http://www.lffl.org/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-rimuovere-unity-e.html
<cristian_c> ma perché complicarsi la vita
<cristian_c> io parlo di natty
<Nembo> ma non è migliore 11.10 rispetto a 11.04?
<cristian_c> chi l'ha detto
<Nembo> è una domanda
<cristian_c> un sacco di gente utilizza la 10.04
<Nembo> sono una zappa col pc
<cristian_c> meglio la lts
<Nembo> supporto a lungo termine?
<cristian_c> esatto
<Nembo> che sarebbe la 11.04
<Nembo> quindi non cambia niente apparte unity tra le 2?
<cristian_c> no
<Nembo> azz
<cristian_c> la 10.04 è una lts, e anche la 12.04
<cristian_c> unity c'è anche sulla 11.04
<Nembo> si ma è disattivabile
<Nembo> in favore di gnome
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> ecco
<maranza> ciao
<Nembo> ciao
<Nembo> allora mi sono complicato la vita e basta
<maranza> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Nembo> mi bastava aggiornare senza avanzare
<cristian_c> Nembo, infatti
<cristian_c> no
<Nembo> lol che scemo
<Nembo> ti ringrazio per la dritta
<cristian_c> ti basta scegliere la sessione gnome-classic al login
<cristian_c> come ho fatto io
<Nembo> si quello lo sapevo , pensavo ci fossero migliorie sostanziali nella 11.10
<Nembo> che problema hai maranza?
<cristian_c> Nembo, ogni versione ha i suoi estimatori
<maranza> ho aggiornato da 10.10 a 11.10 solo che ora ho un problema: non posso più aggiornare/scaricare/rimuovere perchè mi da un errore con firefox-globalmenu
<maranza> purtroppo sono nuovo del mondo linux e non so coem risolvere
<Nembo> siamo in 2 a non averne idea :P
<cristian_c> maranza, installa da zero la 11.10
<maranza> si, credo dovrò dare così
<Nembo> Riavvio, ci sentiamo tra poco
<maranza> ma come mai tutti questi problemi con gli upgrade?
<cristian_c> maranza, lo spiegavo anche prima, di solito gli utenti aggiungono robaccia esterna all'infuori dei repo ufficiali e quindi gli si incasina il sistema negli avanzamenti
<maranza> piccolo problema: io gli aggiornamenti gli ho fatti ex novo
<maranza> siccome mi era partito windows
<maranza> ho pensato di installare ubuntu come unico OS
<maranza> allora ho messo il 10.10 che già avevo come cd
<maranza> quindi gli aggiornamenti sono tutti avvenuti partendo da un OS vergine
<cristian_c> uhm, già
<maranza> è per questo che mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> anche a me
<maranza> premetto che ho un disco fisso instabile e sto aspettando che me ne arrivi uno nuovo
<maranza> ma mi sembra strano che mi dia problemi l'aggiornamento e non l'istallazione
<Nembo> Salve
<miki> sragazzi ho un problema, ho installato avidemux su ubuntu 11.10 e quando lo cerco per farlo partire il programma al posto dell'icona ha un "?", di partire parte, ma come faccio a dargli l'icona originale?
<Nembo> reinstalla il programma
<miki> non credo sia un problema di unity xchè su un altro pc ho fatto la stessa cosa e l'icona c'è
<cristian_c> no
<miki> ho provato a rimuovere e reinstallare ma niente
<cristian_c> vai in /usr/share/applications
<miki> per questo chiedo aiuto a voi
<enzotib> miki, dai i permessi di esecuzione al .desktop
<miki> enzotib: non so che significa quello che hai detto, sono un novizio
<enzotib> miki, se il file è sulla scrivania: chmod +x ~/Scrivania/avidemux.desktop
<miki> no sulla scrivania non ho nulla
<miki> non so dov'è il file
<enzotib> miki, ls -l /usr/share/applications/avidemux.desktop
<miki> provo
<miki> do il comando da terminale e mi dice che la directory non esiste
<miki> :(
<enzotib> miki, ls -l /usr/share/applications/avidemux*.desktop
<miki> enzotib: ok ho fatto, e adesso?
<enzotib> miki, cosa ha scritto?
<miki> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 346 2011-10-17 20:43 /usr/share/applications/avidemux-gtk.desktop
<miki> enzotib: ora che faccio?
<enzotib> miki, aspe'
<enzotib> miki, niente, non so
<miki> ok vuol dire che sarò senza icona...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> potresti fare un lancoatore
<cristian_c> *lanciatore
<cristian_c> o modificarlo
<enzotib> avevo notato che sul desktop un lanciatore, se non ha i permessi di esecuzione, non viene mostrato con l'icona, ma questo evidentemente non vale per i menu e le ricerche con unity
<TiG3r> Salve a tutti
<TiG3r> ;)
<TiG3r> Vorrei mettere su ubuntu il curosre nero tipo quell del mac dove lo posso trovare non riesco a trovarlo
<TiG3r> ????
<cristian_c> TiG3r, non lo conosco questo cursore, descrivilo
<Holden> TiG3r, sistema/preferenze/aspetto: Tema->Personalizza->Puntatore
<TiG3r> Si lo so..ma non riesco a trovarlo da scaricare
<TiG3r> volevo sapere se voi lo avevate
<cristian_c> TiG3r, rinnovo la domanda
<TiG3r> cristian_c prova a mettere un video a caso su youtube di mac os
<TiG3r> e vedrai com'è
<jester1-> cristian_c: normale cuersore nero
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beh, il mio cursore è nero
<TiG3r> allora mi puoi dire dove lo hai scaricato>?
<cristian_c> nulla di che, cambia solo il colore
<cristian_c> non l'ho scaricato, è di default il cursore nero
<cristian_c> sulla mia installazione
<TiG3r> D:
<cristian_c> devo guardare il video, cerco un attimo
<TiG3r> sulla mia 10.04 LTS non c'è
<cristian_c> visto, è identico al mio cursore
<cristian_c> devi cercare dove ha detto Holden
<TiG3r> si c'è ne uno nero ma non so perchè rimane bianco e solo quando passo sopra link la manina diventa marrone
<TiG3r> *nera
<cristian_c> o è nero o è bianco
<TiG3r> :D
<TiG3r> se vuoi ti faccio un video da verderlo
<cristian_c> ora cerco il nome
<TiG3r> se non ci credi
<cristian_c> l'ho visto il video di lion
<cristian_c> no, è vuoto
<TiG3r> cosa e vuoto?
<cristian_c> la finestra dell'aspetto con i temi dei puntatori
<cristian_c> altrimenti vedevo che nome aveva il puntatore nero
<TiG3r> Come avete fatto a farvi un vhost?
<TiG3r> unaffiliated/TiG3r
<TiG3r> Io vado ciao a tutti
<mikymiky> ragazzi siccome la grub non la visualizzo all'avvio come posso correggere il file con il comando sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Devidino> mikymiky:  che devi fare esattamente?
<mikymiky> modificare la risoluzione
<mikymiky> perchè all'avvio la grub non viene visualizzata
<mikymiky> si spegne il monitor e poi quando clicco invio
<mikymiky> parte ubuntu
<mikymiky> il grub c'è ma nn viene isualizzato e una volta risolsi in quel modo
<mikymiky> solo che nn mi ricordo
<mikymiky> come risolvo?
<Ab3L> mikymiky: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mikymiky> lubuntu 11.10
<Ab3L> mikymiky: mettimi in pastebin il tuo file /etc/default/grub
<Ab3L> !paste | mikymiky
<ubot-it> mikymiky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikymiky> il problema è che sto da un altro pc
<mikymiky> un momento solo
<Ab3L> mikymiky: hai altri sistemi operativi su quel pc dove vuoi modificare grub oltre a lubuntu?
<Ab3L> che ne so, tipo clonezilla, per esempio?
<mikymiky91> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/844853/
<mikymiky91> stavo provando xp
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: cioè hai su lubuntu e xp ?
<mikymiky91> si
<mikymiky91> ho due hdd cmq, questo problema l'avevo prima e modificai il default/grub e poi funzionò
<mikymiky91> soltanto che nn mi ricordo cosa cambia
<mikymiky91> i
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: allora, io sul mio ho cambiato così. la variabile GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET l'ho messa a false (non true), mentre GRUB_TIMEOUT ho messo uguale a 3 e non a 10, tanto 3 secondi bastano per scegliere.
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: anche questa riga ho cambiato : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash"
<Ab3L> (con lo spazio prima di splash)
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: il resto tutto uguale.
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: una volta modificato e cambiato, ricordati di dare un bel sudo update-grub oppure update-grub2
<mikymiky91> l'ho fatto e mi dice /etc/default/grub: 1: --#: not found
<mikymiky91> nn saprei cosa fare ora :-)
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: scusa, ma non ho visto prima. non dovresti avere i due trattini alla prima riga.
<Ab3L> mikymiky91: cancellali, risalva e ridai sudo update-grub
<mikymiky91> ok riavvio
<Ab3L> <mikymiky91> l'ho fatto e mi dice /etc/default/grub: 1: --#: not found<--- praticamente ti dice che in /etc/default/grub alla riga 1 non trova un significato a --#
<mikymiky91> grazie
<Ab3L> devi giusto cancellare i due trattini
<kubiko> sera a tuutti !!
<kubiko> posso ciedere a qualcuno, gentilmente!??
<virunga> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kubiko> ok, tanks'-   avrei bisogno di sapere per favore un programma per vedere se qualcuno è connesso alla mia rete wifi.
<virunga> kubiko, non ho idea quale programma possa aiutarti ma se vuoi puoi controllare direttamente accedendo al router e guardare l'elenco dei dispositivi connessi
<virunga> forse si puo' addirittura fare da linea di comando mandando un messaggio broadcast e vedere chi risponde
<virunga> a nice person....
<peppe84> nmap indirizzo_router/24
<virunga> peppe84, nmap?
<virunga> non trovo il manuale per quel comando
<peppe84> man nmap
<virunga> lo so :D
<peppe84> :-)
<virunga> peppe84, l'ho trovato online ma non sul mio so
<peppe84> si comunque ti da gli indirizzi ip connessi e le relative porte aperte di ogni host
<OverMe> se risponde al ping e ha porte aprerte, altrimenti vongole
<peppe84> nel caso di una normale lan casalinga insomma :-)
<peppe84> cioè a casa mia si fa così :-)
<virunga> se ha la connessione wifi attiva dovrebbe rispondere
<virunga> ah non non è detto
<virunga> lo riceve ma...
<virunga> perchè non ho il man di quel comando sul mio pc? Come lo scarico?
<OverMe> scaricando nmap
<virunga> OverMe, pensavo fosse una syscall
<peppe84> virunga, è il pacchetto nmap
<virunga> thanks
<gianfry> t
<gianfry> t
<Ab3L> <virunga> perch� non ho il man di quel comando sul mio pc? Come lo scarico? <--- sudo apt-get install nmap
<Psykomantis> ehilà
<Psykomantis> nessuno poù aiutarmi?
<Anon-King> per che cosa ?
<Psykomantis> ah ho un problema nell'installazione degli ultimi driver nvidia
<Anon-King> descrivi un po' i problemi...
<Anon-King> ci sei ?
<Psykomantis> si allora ho scaricato il file nvidia 64ecc.run
<Psykomantis> devo avviarlo da console
<Psykomantis> con sh nvidia.run
<Psykomantis> però quando lo faccio mi da un errore
<Anon-King> che cosa dice la console ^
<Anon-King> ?
<Psykomantis> che sto facendo girare un server
<Psykomantis> x
<Anon-King> mhhh...
<Psykomantis> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing. For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com. questo è l'errore
<Psykomantis> ho letto che devo prima dare init 3
<Psykomantis> e poi init 5
<Psykomantis> ma non va
<Anon-King> aspetta un attimo , cerco il problema
<Anon-King> allora
<Anon-King> hai già scaricato il driver ?
<Anon-King> si in realtà avviando installando i driver stai avviando un server
<Anon-King> infatti se dalla console digiti startx
<Anon-King> te lo apre
<Anon-King> ma non ho capito perchè un server
<Psykomantis> nemmeno io ho cercato per 2 ore
<Anon-King> vabbè che non ho mai installato driver nvidia
<Psykomantis> beh stai tranquillo fa niente
<Anon-King> hai provato a cercare guide su google ?
<Psykomantis> sisi ovunque
<Psykomantis> ora credo di aver trovato la soluzione
<Psykomantis> !!
<Anon-King> aspetta
<Anon-King> ho dopo che attivi quel server devi disattivare quello di default seno al prossimo avvio manda in crash quello X
<Bobbix1> Salve, ho installato da pochi giorni su un PC la versione 11.04 di Ubuntu... notavo che è lentissima,  può dipendere dalla nuova interfaccia grafica o è proprio un notevole aumneto di requisiti hardware? (Non mi risulta però).
<Bobbix1> Il PC è un 2.4Ghz con 1Gb di ram, hd da 80gb, mb p4p800 asus insomma non è un residuato bellico.
<Psykomantis> @Anon-King si ho letto però non è che sono sto fenomeno adesso ho trovato un tipo in inglese
<ubottu-it> Psykomantis: Error: "Anon-King" is not a valid command.
<Anon-King> ok
<Anon-King> Bobbix1
<Psykomantis> tranquillo
<Psykomantis> grazie lo stesso
<Anon-King> di niente
<Anon-King> Bobbix1
<Bobbix1> dimmi
<Bobbix1> Anon-King: dimmi ti leggo...
<Psykomantis> Anon-King una domanda, ma anon sta per anonymous?
<Anon-King> la versione 11.04 richiede gli stessi requisiti hardware della 10.10 e della 10.04
<Anon-King> Psykomantis si Anon sta per Anonymous
<Psykomantis> ma ne fai parte? io conoscevo un tipo che era dentro fino al collo adesso non lo vedo piu da nessuna parte
<Psykomantis> il suo nick era kn0t
<Bobbix1> Anon-King: infatti... come dicevo... "non mi risulta" quindi è davvero strano che la precedente versione LTS fosse una scheggia e questa invece soffra così tanto... ci ha impiegato ore ed ore solo per l'installazione e per l'utilizzo è di una lentezza marcata... poco fluido.
<Anon-King> c'è qualche problema ma non so come aiutarti
<Psykomantis> Bobbix1 magari era la versione dvd boooh
<Bobbix1> Anon-King: mi hai già aiutato confermandomi che non è un problema di requisiti. No versione CD 32 Bit
<Bobbix1> Comunque riproverò... sini testa dura,
<Anon-King> Psykomantis si ne faccio parte ma meglio non parlarne qua sulla irc di ubuntu , comunque riguardo kn0t ho sentito parlare , ma sembra un fantasma , ho chattato con lui qualche volta ma non ci ho fatto caso e non lo sento piu nei canali di AnonNet
<Anon-King> poi siamo piu di 10000 gli Anonymous
<Anon-King> per quanto ne conosca non riesco a ricordarli tutti , solo qualche italiano e i piu bravi come i portoghesi e qualche inglese
<Psykomantis> aveva un bel blog dove ho imparato un sacco di cose
<Psykomantis> mi ricordo che faceva reverse ingeneering
<Anon-King> il blog è ancora attivo ?
<Psykomantis> eh no è scomparso tutto non lo si vede piu da nessuna parte ne blog ne nerdz ne youtube
<Psykomantis> mah...
<Anon-King> ma eravate amici o lo conoscevi così di vista ?
<Psykomantis> no no lo conoscevo perchè ci ho chattato qualche volta
<Anon-King> ah...allora magari è ancora in giro per AnonNet
<Psykomantis> puo essere! adesso riavvio il pc!
<Anon-King> si chiamava Filippo ?
<Psykomantis> non me lo ricordo so solo che era super anarchico!
<Anon-King> ho appena saputo che è sotto le mani degli sbirri
<Anon-King> ti linko una sua frase :
<Anon-King> Kn0t : Si, la mia password di nerdz era alquanto banale, ma cazzo. Ho il telefono sotto controllo, internet sotto controllo, le cimici in camera, i poliziotti che pensano che io sia Kevin Mitnick e l'unica notizia che mi fate arrivare è questa? Siete sempre bellissimi. Tornerò. E no, è inutile che rispondiate, non leggerò quello che scriverete prima di qualche mese. Mi mancate, ma tornerò, eccome se tornerò :D
<Anon-King> Vi odio tutti come sempre.
<Drizamanuber> spesso e volentieri, quando arresto ubuntu esce una pagina nera con tutti i comandi per la chiusura, poi si inchioda, è ubuntu 11.04, comee risolvo il problema?
<Ares_> Salve a tutti,prima di tutto  complimenti per questo IRC, ho alcuni problemi con skype e ubuntu 11.10  64bit, alcuni risolti con l aiuto di google ma uno no. Se chiudo il programma (skype) e cerco di riaprirlo mi da un errore "un altra instante di skype é in esecuzione" e infatti la devo terminare ogni volta dal system monitor.... mi potete aiutare?
<Drizamanuber> Ares_: hai provato a cliccare il tasto destro sull'icona nella barra degli strumenti
<Drizamanuber> e chiuderlo dal menu a finestra che si apre?
<Ares_> no, provo e torno...
<Ares_> Drizamanuber, l ho provato ma niente, chiudendo skype la voce rimane attiva nel system monitor ed ho notato che ogni volta che cerco di aprire skype si aggiunge una sua instante che consuma circa 50mb...
<Ares_> é da impazzire, nel netbook con ubuntu 11.10 e ambiente gnome tutto funziona.....
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-17
<CondorSecurity> Buona sera a tutti
<Carlin0> B-notte
<piccoloninja> ciao
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi, finalmente sono riuscito a installare il software bootchart per capire come mai il mio pc non si avvia lentamente. Mi potete dare una mano? http://postimage.org/image/lbcrji0x5/full/
<k1> file:///home/ketty/Scaricati/buduscript_3606_2808_x86_64.tar.gz
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi, finalmente sono riuscito a installare il software bootchart per capire come mai il mio pc non si avvia lentamente. Mi potete dare una mano? http://postimage.org/image/lbcrji0x5/full/
<glpiana> ola
<mikunos> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> come va?
<glpiana> bene, grazie :)
<glpiana> mikunos, quanti giga di ram hai?
<mikunos> 8gb
<glpiana> ok, la cosa giustifica il kernel pae
<glpiana> mikunos, se avvii in recovery mode, l'avvio è ugualmente lento?
<mikunos> non ho ancora provato
<glpiana> prova e poi dimmi
<mikunos> ok torno subito
<mikunos> glpiana come avvio in modalità provvisoria? Mi si avvia regolarmente
<marco71> Buon giorno, Mi chiamo Marco
<glpiana> mikunos, quando vedi la schermata del bios premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift finchè non visualizzi la schermata di grub. lì scegli la voce recovery mode del kernel 3.0.0-16
<glpiana> !ciao | marco71
<ubot-it> marco71: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marco71> Chiedo scusa sono nuovo sia di Ubunto che del forum
<mikunos> ok glpiana
<glpiana> _mak, per cortesia smetti di cambiar enick su questo canale
<glpiana> andato -.-
<marco71> Mi sto avventurando su questa esperienza per la seconda volta dopo averci rinunciato anni fa
<marco71> Ho installato ubunto su un acer verito g7500
<marco71> Ho sistemato le lentezze di Firefox
<marco71> Ma non riesco a capire se le latenze del sistema in generale, aprire finestre passare da applicazioni ecc ecc sono dovute ad una macchina poco prestante o ai driver e chipset che non sono in grado di installare
<glpiana> marco71, vediamo la tua scheda video anzitutto
<glpiana> marco71, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> marco71, incolla qui la riga che esce
<marco71> Chiedo scusa ma purtroppo non ho il pc con me in ufficio
<mikunos> glpiana niente da fare. mi parte sempre in modalità normale. Tengo come hai detto tu il tasto sinistro shift premuto tutto il tempo ma non succede niente tranne che avviarsi regolarmente
<marco71> vorra dire che rientrero da casa con il pc
<glpiana> marco71, difficile farlo in differita:) dovresti collegarti col pc inq uestione
<glpiana> mikunos, che versione di ubuntu hai e che grub hai?
<marco71> certo certo quando sono a casa mi collego direttamente dal pc in oggetto
<marco71> purtroppo però forse non avremo occasione di essere collegati in contemporanea
<glpiana> marco71, c'è sempre (o quasi) qualcuno che può aiutarti
<marco71> certo su questo ne sono sicuro
<marco71> e vi ringrazio intanto del disturbo
<marco71> PS esiste un manuale in merito alla corretta configurazione
<glpiana> !wiki | marco71 questo è il link alla documentazione della comunità italiana
<ubot-it> marco71 questo è il link alla documentazione della comunità italiana: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<marco71> o un luogo dove cercare tutto cio che serve per le schede intel
<marco71> grazie
<glpiana> marco71, ma se sai già che è una intel c'è solo il driver già precaricato
<glpiana> marco71, che interfaccia grafica usi?
<marco71> quella iniziale di default
<glpiana> la barra a sinistra?
<marco71> si
<glpiana> marco71, magari è dovuto a quello, che si basa su un motore grafico "pesantuccio". segnati sto comando: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> marco71, dopo aver aggiornato il sistema ed eventualemnte riavviato, dai quel comando in un terminale
<glpiana> marco71, poi termia la sessione e al login, cliccando sulla rotellina, scegli gnome-classic (no effects)
<glpiana> marco71, vedi se pure con questa interfaccia il sistema è lento
<mikunos> glpiana Linux ubunty 3.0.0-16-generic-pae #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 19:24:01 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<marco71> ok grazie mille non manchero di farlo.
<glpiana> mikunos, digita: cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/845467/
<glpiana> mikunos, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> vai alla riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0   e modificala in #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> ecco cos'era!
<glpiana> mikunos, salva il file e chiudi gedit
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> mikunos, no, non è quello, perchè shift funziona comunque
<glpiana> ma almeno così dovresti visualizzarlo
<mikunos> pensavo fosse quello il problema
<mikunos> ok fatto
<mikunos> ora?
<mikunos> riavvio?
<glpiana> mikunos, sì
<mikunos> devo tenere sempre lo shift?
<glpiana> e scegli recovery mode e vediamo quanto ci mette ad arrivare al menu
<glpiana> no, così dovresti vederlo senza shift
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> a dopo grazie
<Matt_91> giorno a tutti! ho un problemino con un installazione di ubuntu. In pratica inserisco il cd, lo faccio partire e rimane bloccato nello splash e qualsiasi combinazione di tasti schiaccia, non succede nulla. Se avvio con nomodeset, invece, escono delle scritte e mi va il pc in kernel panic
<glpiana> Matt_91, all'avvio del cd, al primo menu, fai il controllo del supporto
<Matt_91> glpiana: ok, provo subito
<mikunos> glpiana ok per il boot ma non c'è la modalità provvisoria ma la modalità di ripristino
<glpiana> mikunos, tu hai parlato di provvisoria, io ho parlato di recovery mode :)
<mikunos> ah ecco
<glpiana> mikunos, allora così il boot è rapido?
<mikunos> ma non c'è neanche il recovery mode
<glpiana> mikunos, recovery = ripristino
<mikunos> ah ecco!
<glpiana> mikunos, ti sei fermato al menu o hai fatto proseguire l'avvio normale?
<mikunos> appena avvio la modalità recovery o ripristino mi appare una schermata con la richiesta di avvio normale dovevo avviarla?
<mikunos> perchè io ho avviato la modalità normale ma non avvia gnome
<glpiana> mikunos, prova a farlo e poi dimmi come ha caricato
<mikunos> e l'avvio fino alla shell risulta veloce
<glpiana> mikunos, allora prova a fare così: alla schermata di grub con la riga del kernel 3.0.0-16 per avvio normale evidenziata, premi il tasto "e". ci trovi le opzioni quiet splash
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, ti piazzi in fondo a quella riga e le cancelli. poi premi ctrl+x per avviare così e mi dici se si è avviato rapidamento o meno
<Matt_91> glpiana: se faccio controlla disco mi parte lo splash e si blocca e mi rimane li, è normale?
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> Matt_91, secondo me è venuto male il cd
<glpiana> Matt_91, se hai ancora la iso, controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Matt_91> glpiana: ma la ho masterizzata con brasero, in teoria fa il checksum
<Matt_91> ... almeno che non sia proprio la iso
<glpiana> Matt_91, fa il checksum del file che masterizza, ma non lo confronta con quello di partenza
<Matt_91> glpiana: non può essere colpa dell'hardware?
<Matt_91> glpiana: è un pc P4 con mb, scheda video e scheda audio tutto integrato della intel
<glpiana> Matt_91, non facciamo pirma a controllare la iso e poi eventualmente a porci problemi di hardware?
<glpiana> Matt_91, intel è pienamente compatibile che io sappia
<marco348943893> ciao a tutti
<Matt_91> glpiana: si si sto procedendo con il controllo
<marco348943893> ho un problema con la configurazione video relativa a urbanterror. Perfettamente installato, non appena provo a lanciare il gioco, compare la scritta "impossibile visualizzare questa modalità video cambiare impostazione video 1440x900@60hz"
<marco348943893> ho provato a cambiare la configurazione da sistema - preferenze - monitor, ma non accade nulla
<glpiana> marco348943893, che interfaccia garfica stai usando sul sistema?
<marco348943893> gnome
<glpiana> marco348943893, con o senza effetti?
<marco348943893> effetti visivi è impostato su "normali"
<glpiana> marco348943893, disattivali e riprova
<marco348943893> ok
<marco348943893> niente d fare
<marco348943893> la distro è ubuntu 10.04
<_Best_> buongiorno ragazzi!
<glpiana> marco348943893, scrivi nel terminale: cat .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg
<glpiana> !paste | marco348943893
<ubot-it> marco348943893: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845493/
<Matt_91> glpiana: l'immagine è ok, il cd ancora sta controllando... -.-"
<glpiana> marco348943893, non è tutto il contenuto. scrivi: cat .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg | grep custom
<glpiana> Matt_91, che versione hai preso? 32 o 64?
<marco348943893> 32
<marco348943893> posto qui? sono 3 righe
<Matt_91> glpiana: finito anche il cd è non riporta errori. quindi il cd è apposto. vuoi che ti pasto l'immagine delle scritte con il nomodeset?
<glpiana> Matt_91, no, su pastebin
<Matt_91> glpiana: 32
<marco348943893> ok
<glpiana> marco348943893,  no, su pastebin
<glpiana> Matt_91, ok
<glpiana> !image | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845497/
<Matt_91> glpiana: vuoi che cambi nick? :)
<glpiana> Matt_91, lol
<marco348943893> lol
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<glpiana> marco348943893, avvia urban terror da terminale e metti su pastebin tutto, dal comando all'errore
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845498/
<Matt_91> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/199364 questo con nomodeset. comunque ora se avvio normalmente rimane impallato al caricamento ma se schiaccio ctrl + alt + f* ci va nelle consolle
<glpiana> !info libftgl2 lucid
<ubot-it> libftgl2 (source: ftgl): library to render text in OpenGL using FreeType. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3~rc5-3 (lucid), package size 107 kB, installed size 272 kB
<glpiana> marco348943893, prova a dare sto comando: sudo apt-get install libftgl2
<marco348943893> si
<glpiana> Matt_91, sì va in kernel panic
<glpiana> Matt_91, prova al posto di nomodeset le altre opzioni di acpi
<glpiana> marco348943893, quando hai fatto riprova ad avviarlo e evdiamo che dice
<marco348943893> glpiana, installata. ho avviato UT, ma sempre lo stesso
<marco348943893> lo avvio da terminale?
<glpiana> marco348943893, mostrami l'output
<glpiana> sì da terminale
<marco348943893> ok
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845500/
<Matt_91> glpiana: ok, provo
<buzzy_> salve
<buzzy_> ho un problema e vorrei chiedere aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | buzzy_
<ubot-it> buzzy_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<buzzy_> ok
<glpiana> marco348943893, che scheda video hai?
<Guest32864> Come posso entrare col mio nick ?
<glpiana> !chat | Guest32864
<ubot-it> Guest32864: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !registrazione | Guest32864
<ubot-it> Guest32864: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845502/
<buzzy_> ho sciritto un programma che calcola combinazioni, il problema è che queste combinazioni man mano che le crea dovrebbero essere provate per una rete wifi. Come faccio ad insere l'input del mio programma nella stringa doce dovrei scrivere la pasword?
<glpiana> !chat | buzzy_
<ubot-it> buzzy_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marco348943893> glpiana, ho sbagliato :) ecco nVidia Corporation C73 [GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i] (rev a2)
<glpiana> marco348943893, che driver usi?
<glpiana> marco348943893, se non sai rispondermi guardo io
<Guest32864> grazie
<marco348943893> glpiana, Driver grafici accelerati nVidia (versione current) [Raccomandato]
<glpiana> marco348943893, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845507/
<Dreamax65> Problema con Xubuntu 11.10 - Rteroilliminazione schermo assente durante l'uso, si riattiva quando non tocco nulla...come mai ?
<glpiana> marco348943893, ok, proviamo a inserire la risoluzione nel file di configurazione
<marco348943893> bene
<glpiana> marco348943893, gedit .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg
<marco348943893> si
<marco348943893> glpiana, devo metterlo in pastebin?
<glpiana> marco348943893, cerchi quelle due righe che abbiamo estratto prima: seta r_customheight "0" e seta r_customwidth "0"
<marco348943893> ok
<marco348943893> trovate
<glpiana> marco348943893, al posto degli 0 metti il valore che vedi con l'errore, se si tratta di un suggerimento. altrimenti prova un generico 1024 e 768
<marco348943893> glpiana, 1440 e 900?
<glpiana> marco348943893, ma sì, prova quello, per height metti 900 e per width metti 1440
<Matt_91> glpiana: ho provato con(singolarmente) acipi=off, noapici, nolapic, nomodeset. gli altri mi sembrano inutili da provare ed il risultato è o che va in kernel panic o che si blocca nello splash. avresti idee? :D
<glpiana> Matt_91, no, sinceramente non so dirti. avendo un kernel panic io proverei altro kernel (che sta a dire un'altra versione, precedente o, anche se è alpha, successiva)
<glpiana> marco348943893, fai delle prove, io vado a prendermi un caffè
<marco348943893> glpiana, non va :) buon caffè
<glpiana> marco348943893, provalo sempre da terminale e mostraci l'output
<glpiana> a dopo
<marco348943893> ok
<marco348943893> a dopo
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845512/ (dopo il caffè :D )
<naaaaaah> salve a tutti
<naaaaaah> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con un problema con le stampanti di rete?
<Dreamax65> Problema con Xubuntu 11.10 - Retroilluminazione schermo assente durante l'uso, si riattiva quando non tocco nulla...come mai ?
<naaaaaah> nessuno?
<Matt_91> naaaaaah: descrivi il problema, magari qualcuno sa
<naaaaaah> ah grazie
<naaaaaah> ho ubuntu 11.10
<naaaaaah> su una macchina alquanto nuovo
<naaaaaah> nuova
<naaaaaah> processore i3-2100
<naaaaaah> cmq
<naaaaaah> il problema è che non riesco a stampare con le stampanti di rete
<naaaaaah> sono due xerox
<naaaaaah> ho provato ad installarle in tutti i modi
<naaaaaah> con il socket
<naaaaaah> con ldp
<FloodBotIt1> naaaaaah: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<naaaaaah> rilevandole automaticamente
<Matt_91> !invio | naaaaaah
<ubot-it> naaaaaah: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marco348943893> a meno che non sei un poeta
<naaaaaah> ok scusate. Dicevo ho provato ad installarle in tutti i modi. Ogni volta mi legge anche i livelli dell'inchiostro, ma quando vado per stampare mi dice "door open" e non stampa e nella finestra di controllo della stampa mi dice "non connessa?"
<Matt_91> glpiana: quasi quasi scarico l'alternate e poi ci installo il kernel 3.2 che va da dio :) secondo te potrebbe funzionare?
<glpiana> Matt_91, puoi provare
<Dreamax65> Retroiluminazione schermo assente durante l'uso. Si ariattiva quando non tocco nulla. con Xubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> marco348943893, hai provato con che valore di risoluzione per ora?
<glpiana> !repeat | Dreamax65
<ubot-it> Dreamax65: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<glpiana> naaaaaah, su firefox, scrivi: localhost:631
<marco348943893> glpiana, sia con 1024 768 che con 1440 e 900. niente da fare
<naaaaaah> fatto. Cmq ho già provato pure via cups direttamente da quell'indirizzo
<glpiana> naaaaaah, hai provato ad andare sulla gestione stampanti per vedere se sono idle o meno?
<glpiana> !info fonts-liberation lucid
<ubot-it> Package fonts-liberation does not exist in lucid
<glpiana> !info ttf-liberation lucid
<ubot-it> ttf-liberation (source: ttf-liberation): Fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier. In component main, is optional. Version 1.05.2.20091019-4 (lucid), package size 1006 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<glpiana> marco348943893, prova a installare il font mancante: sudo apt-get install ttf-liberation
<marco348943893> glpiana, ttf-liberation è già alla versione più recente
<naaaaaah> glpiana mi dice idle
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> naaaaaah, e la pagina di prova non la stampa comuqnue?
<naaaaaah> no
<glpiana> naaaaaah, che stampanti sono?
<glpiana> marco348943893, prova anche 800 e 600, sempre il più alto per width e il più basso per height
<naaaaaah> glpiana xerox 6180DN e 6280DN
<naaaaaah> aspè che mo la pagina di prova sulla 6180 me l'ha stampata
<glpiana> naaaaaah, per l'altra guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280206
<marco348943893> glpiana, nulla. devo solo salvare il file .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg modificato e riavviare urbanterror, giusto?
<glpiana> marco348943893, sì. proviamo a rimuovere il file di configurazione: mv .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg_old
<glpiana> marco348943893, poi prova di nuovo ad avviarlo
<glpiana> marco348943893, lo rinominiamo soltanto, così si può ripristinarlo
<marco348943893> glpiana, devo digitare nel terminale:  mv .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg .q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg_old ?
<glpiana> sì
<marco348943893> niente
<glpiana> marco348943893, come lo hai installato sto urban terror?
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845543/
<marco348943893> glpiana, attraverso PPA Playdeb
<marco348943893> urbanterror-optimized
<glpiana> marco348943893, proviamo a rimuoverlo allora e poi usiamo lo zip
<glpiana> marco348943893, scirvi: dpkg -l | grep urban
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845545/
<glpiana> marco348943893, sudo pet-get remove --purge urbanterror-optimized urbanterror-data
<glpiana> marco348943893, dimmi quando termina
<marco348943893> pet è apt? :D
<marco348943893> fatto
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> scusa :D
<marco348943893> :)
<glpiana> marco348943893, vai qui e scarica lo zip per linux
<glpiana> marco348943893, http://www.urbanterror.info/downloads/
<marco348943893> glpiana, ti lascerò in pace per un'ora :)
<glpiana> lol
<marco348943893> lol
<marco348943893> buon lavoro, a presto !
<glpiana> a dopo marco348943893
<naaaaaah> no niente glpiana, ha stampato la pagina di prova, ma ho provato con un pdf e non ha stampato. La 6180dn
<glpiana> naaaaaah, prova a stampare un documento di testo semplice
<naaaaaah> non stampa neanche un txt, glpiana. Mi dice "processing - connected to the printer" da 3 minuti, ma sono solo due righe di testo semplice, mentre con il pdf la risposta era "printer is not responding"
<glpiana> naaaaaah, gksu gedit              scrivi due righe e stampa. vediamo se è questione di permessi
<naaaaaah> glpiana niente, ora mi dice "/usr/lib/cups/backend/dnssd failed"
<glpiana> naaaaaah, non so dirti. mi pare strano che stampi la pagina di prova e non consideri il resto. ricontrolla su localhost:631 che la stampante sia in idle
<naaaaaah> glpiana no, lo stato è "processing - the printer is not responding"
<virunga> naaaaaah, che stampante usi?
<glpiana> naaaaaah, allora da localhost -> gestisci stampante -> manteinance la metti in pausa, cancelli i job e poi la riavvii
<naaaaaah> virunga sono due, xerox phaser 6180DN e 6280DN in rete, me le vede ma non stampa. Su un'altra macchina. altro IP, stessa sottorete, con ubuntu 10.04 stampa ma non stampa i pdf
<naaaaaah> glpiana non va. Ma non potrebbe essere perché io ho la sottorete 192.168.10 e le stampanti sono sulla 192.168.20?
<glpiana> naaaaaah, io di reti capisco poco o niente. ma prova  a guardare questa guida
<glpiana> naaaaaah, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AlessioPellegrini/Prove0
<naaaaaah> glpiana ci provo, ti ringrazio
<_Best_> oooola! Rieccolo :)
<naaaaaah> glpiana niente di niente, mi sa che dovrò tornare a windows...
<glpiana> naaaaaah, spiacente
<naaaaaah> glpiana figurati, è un caso davvero particolare
<virunga> naaaaaah, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu
<glpiana> naaaaaah, ma hai modo di provarle collegate direttamente al pc in questione?
<naaaaaah> glpiana, no purtroppo, sono in una rete aziendale
<naaaaaah> virunga  grazie, ora ci provo
<glpiana> ok
<blitz11> salve
<blitz11> chi mi può aiutare con la chiusura porte di ubuntu ?
<glpiana> blitz11, spiega che devi fare
<blitz11> vorrei imparare a usare firestarter, e chiudere le porte.. mi hanno detto che altrimenti ubuntu non è abbastanza sicuro
<glpiana> lol
<blitz11> è vera questa cosa ?
<glpiana> !firestarter | blitz11 qui c'è la guida per usarlo
<ubot-it> blitz11 qui c'è la guida per usarlo: firestarter is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<jester-> blitz11: nessun sistema operativo collegato a internet è sicuro
<blitz11> questo lo pensavo già x)
<jester-> blitz11: ma nessun acchero sano di mente perde tempo per entrare in un pc privato
<blitz11> però si può sempre fare qualcosa per limitare i danni..
<jester-> blitz11: stai dietro a un firewall?
<blitz11> jester, la penso come te, ma mi è capitato che qualcuno è entrato in un mio account twitter
<blitz11> e mi ha modificato delle cose
<jester-> blitz11: eh ma la colpa non p del tuo pc ma di twitter
<blitz11> sto con ubuntu, ho firestarter acceso ma l'ho configurato io, quindi nn so se bene
<blitz11> jester-, potresti spiegarti meglio ? in che modo la colpa è di twitter?
<jester-> blitz11: l'account lo hanno violato sul server twitter
<blitz11> capito.. e funziona così anche con facebook, google+ e gli altri siti ?
<jester-> blitz11: certo
<blitz11> ma esistono dei keylogger funzionanti su ubuntu ? ho paura che abbiano usato quelli..
<marco348943893> glpiana, .zip di urbanterror scaricato
<glpiana> marco348943893, ok, unzippalo e poi tramite terminale recati nella directory che è stata creata
<marco348943893> glpiana, è nella home
<glpiana> marco348943893, cd cartella di urban terror
<glpiana> poi dai: ls             e metti su pastebin
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845619/
<pitzalone> Buongiorno! devo collegare wirless due pc per condividere delle cartelle e se possibile anche la connessione (che faccio tramite pennina vodafone). Mi sapete consigliare cosa comprare (marca e modello), considerando che il pc che deve condividere le cartelle è un fisso e non ha ricezione wireless . Eventualmente un link che spieghi bene come installarlo. sono totalmente ignorante in materia.
<glpiana> marco348943893, scrivi: chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386
<marco348943893> fatto
<glpiana> marco348943893, ora scrivi: ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<glpiana> pitzalone, vuoi collegarli in wifi direttamente o passando da un router?
<marco348943893> glpiana, mmm di nuovo problema di risoluzione dello schermo
<glpiana> marco348943893, la tua installazione è 32 bit o 64?
<marco348943893> 32
<glpiana> già, te l'avevo già chiesto. scrivi: sudo lshw -c video
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845622/
<pitzalone> glpiana: non saprei.... è uguale! l'importante è che funzioni! devo condividere il database di un gestionale per il magazzino del negozio a un pc portatile!
<glpiana> marco348943893, non so proprio che dirti
<marco348943893> glpiana, potrei provare con un monitor differente?
<glpiana> pitzalone, io non ho capito però bene la situazione. tu hai due pc che devono condividere uno stesso file, ma che connessioni hanno al momento?
<glpiana> marco348943893, aspetta
<marco348943893> si
<glpiana> marco348943893, guarda nella tua home e dimmi se hai directory nascoste di urabn terror (.ut o robe del genere)
<glpiana> marco348943893, ctrl+h per visualizzare i file nascosti
<glpiana> marco348943893, scusa, sto dormendo
<marco348943893> glpiana, no, nessuna
<glpiana> la directory l'abbamo già maneggiata prima, è  .q3a
<pitzalone> glpiana: il fisso ha il database è deve condividerlo con il portatile... il fisso nulla. andrebbe eben un router?
<marco348943893> si infatti :D
<glpiana> marco348943893, scrivi: mv .q3a .q3a_old
<marco348943893> fatto
<glpiana> marco348943893, ora torna nella directory di urban terror e digita di nuovo ./ioUrbanTerror.i386
<marco348943893> glpiana, niente da fa'
<glpiana> marco348943893, scrivi xrandr   e metti su pastebin
<marco348943893> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845629/
<glpiana> marco348943893, hai detto che hai già provato a ridurre la risoluzione con cui visualizzi il desktop?
<marco348943893> fino a 800 x 600
<glpiana> marco348943893, non stiamo aprlando del file, vero? stiamo parlando di nvidia settings?
<marco348943893> appea provato nvidia settings... non è possibile adottare 800x600 come risoluzione... mi consiglia sempre 1440x900
<glpiana> marco348943893, 1024x768?
<marco348943893> si
<marco348943893> ci sono
<marco348943893> anche se vedo tutto sfocato
<glpiana> marco348943893, prova ad avviarlo
<marco348943893> si
<marco348943893> niente
<marco348943893> 1440x900 consigliato
<glpiana> oki, rimetti a posto la risoluzione
<glpiana> marco348943893, prova ad attaccare un altro monitor e vedi che fa
<marco348943893> glpiana, fatto
<marco348943893> devo riprovare?
<glpiana> marco348943893, prova, ma magari prima risetta la risoluzione oppure riavvia
<marco348943893> niente
<marco348943893> riavvio il pc?
<glpiana> yes
<marco348943893> ok
<marco34673468> glpiana, non riparte
<glpiana> non riparte?
<marco34673468> ut
<glpiana> come non riparte?
<glpiana> ah
<marco34673468> :)
<glpiana> pensavo il pc :)
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<marco34673468> lol no
<glpiana> marco34673468, che processore hai?
<pitzalone> glpiana: ci sei?
<marco34673468> intel pentium dual
<glpiana> pitzalone, scusa, non avevo letto
<glpiana> pitzalone, un router, pc fisso collegato via ethernet. il portatile ha la wifi?
<glpiana> marco34673468, non capisco perchè non vada
<glpiana> marco34673468, i driver nvidia che hai messo erano gli unici proposti?
<nteing> ciao
<nteing> qualcuno c'e'?
<glpiana> marco34673468, vado a mangiare
<glpiana> !nessuno | nteing
<ubot-it> nteing: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<marco34673468> glpiana, si
<marco34673468> buon pranzo :)
<jester-> marco34673468: che nvidia hai
<marco34673468> jester-, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C73 [GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i] (rev a2)
<nteing> in alto a dx vicino all'orologio mi esce un simbolo come di bomba scoppiata e se ci clicco mi da un errore :"psmouse-alps-dkms" failed to install or upgrade
<nteing> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<jester-> marco34673468: driver coonsigliato?
<marco34673468> driver grafici accelerati nVidia (versione current) [raccomandato]
<pitzalone> glpiana: si... c'è qualche modello che ha problemi con ubuntu?
<jester-> nteing: suo apt-get -f install
<jester-> marco34673468: disinstallalo e vedi se col drive open v meglio
<jester-> nteing: quindi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marco34673468> jester-, vado in "rimuovi" dal pannello driver hardware?
<jester-> marco34673468: sudo dpkg -r nvidia-current
<nteing> jester sono comandi che do da terminal?
<nteing> scusa ma sono nuovo con ubuntu
<marco34673468> jester-, fatto
<jester-> marco34673468: e poi sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skricciolo1981> nteing: si
<marco34673468> fatto
<jester-> nteing: eh, a voce non funzia
<jester-> marco34673468: sudo service lightdm restart
<skricciolo1981> copia e icolla dirett i comandi di jester- nel terminale nteing
<marco34673468> jester-, lightdm: unrecognized service
<jester-> marco34673468: sudo service gdm restart
<nteing> si lo sto facendo
<nteing> sta lavorando
<nteing> scaricando dati
<marco34223424> jester-, fatto. sono in modalità "gigante" :D
<jester-> marco34223424: metti a posto la risoluzione
<marco34223424> jester-, da sistema - preferenze - monitor?
<jester-> eh
<marco34223424> un avviso mi dice: Sembra che il driver della scheda grafica non supporti le estensioni necessarie per utilizzare questo strumento. Utilizzare lo strumento del produttore dei driver?
<jester->  fa niente, cambi la risoluzione
<marco34223424> jester-, dovrei dare nvidia-xconfig
<jester-> marco34223424: non centra piu nvidia settings
<marco34223424> vero
<jester-> marco34223424: te la fa cambiare la risoluzione o no
<marco34223424> no, non la fa cambiare
<nteing> sta ancora lavorando !!! tutto ok spero
<jester-> marco34223424: lsmod | grep nouveau
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> incolla qui la risposta del terminale nteing
<marco34223424> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845655/
<nteing> ma e' lunghissimaç
<jester-> marco34223424: ok rimetti il current da driver aggiuntivi e non usare nvidia x config
<skricciolo1981> pstala nteing
<jester-> e nemmen il settings
<skricciolo1981> pastala nteing
<jester-> nteing: cosa è lunghissima
<skricciolo1981> il log del yterminale jester-
<jester-> facendo upgrade?
<jester-> che sono anni che non aggiorna?
<skricciolo1981> facendo i comandi che gli hai dato si jester-
<skricciolo1981> !paste | nteing
<ubot-it> nteing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> lol jester-
<marco34223424> jester-, riavvio il pc per attivare i driver?
<jester-> marco34223424: sido service gdm restart
<jester-> sudo
<marco34223424> jester-, fatto
<jester-> marco34223424: comìè adesso
<marco34223424> la risoluzione migliorata
<marco34223424> devo riavviare UT?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> marco34223424: metti 800 x 600 in ut
<nteing> non me lo fa incollare
<marco34223424> jester-, con 800x600 UT si avvia, anche se la risoluzione non è delle migliori
<jester-> marco34223424: allargalo
<marco34223424> sì
<nteing> arrivata skricciolo?
<skricciolo1981> la devi incollare qua in canale nteing
<nteing> ma vuoi che ti incolli tutto quello che e' uscito sul terminale?
<skricciolo1981> il link che ti da intendo nteing
<skricciolo1981> no nteing
<nteing> ok..il terminal sta ancora lavorando
<skricciolo1981> il link che ti ha dato pastebin devi incollare qua
<marco34223424> jester-, ottimo! quindi, ogni volta che voglio avviare UT, devo cambiare la risoluzione?
<nteing> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845669/
<nteing> cosi'?
<jester-> marco34223424: cioè?
<jester-> marco34223424: il pc ha la risoluzione ideale?
<marco34223424> jester-, la risoluzione ideale del pc è 1440x900, con 800x600 vedo tutto più grande e sfocato
<skricciolo1981> si nteing ma è completo?
<marco34223424> jester-, con 800 x600 riesco però a visualizzare bene UT
<nteing> no
<nteing> sta ancora lavorando
<jester-> marco34223424: il pc va bene con quella, è nelle preferenze di ut che devi mettere 800x600
<nteing> ora ha finito..ti passo il link
<skricciolo1981> allora copia tutto,specifico tutto,quando finisce nteing
<marco34223424> jester-, ora ho capito :)
<marco34223424> riprovo
<jester-> marco34223424: po allarghi la finestra dalla cornice
<nteing> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845680/
<nteing> eccolo ...qui ha finito
<marco34223424> jester-, sì
<skricciolo1981> aspetta jester- per conferma,anche se mi sembra che non si è risolto...
<marco34223424> jester-, apposto. grazie !
<marco34223424> grazie glpiana jester- :)
<nteing> come procedo skricciolo?
<jester-> nteing: fa vedere apt-cache policy psmouse-alps-dkms
<nteing> cioe'? jester....fammi capire please
<jester-> nteing: dai il comando nel terminale e postalo
<skricciolo1981> copia r incolla nel terminale sempre nteing
<jester-> sa di strano quel pacchetto
<skricciolo1981> jester-:  io capisco poco ma leggo che è un bug noto
<jester-> se bug è non rimane che aspettare che lo fixino
<skricciolo1981> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550625 jester- mi sembra ma posso sbagliare
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 550625 in linux "Alps touchpad is recognized but synaptics clients and scrolling do not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nteing> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845688/
<nteing> eccolo jester
<jester-> nteing: il mouse funza bene?
<nteing> si....ma mi scoppia questo errore ogni 5/6 min
<jester-> nteing: è un bug e potresti pure avanzare che
<nteing> e si puo' riosolvere?
<nteing> e si puo' riosolvere questo bug?
<jester-> nteing: avanza di versione
<nteing> nel senso che cambio la versione di ubuntu?
<nteing> io ho un acer aspire one. forse e' per quello? ho letto in giro che c'e' un ubuntu apposta per lacer aspire one ma non sono riuscito a trovare nessun link dove scaricarlo....che opini jester?
<jester-> nteing: non ci sono ubuntu per specifici notebook
<jester-> nteing: avanza di versione e stop
<nteing> e come faccio? formatto o ce' la possibilita di fare un upgrade?
<jester-> nteing: guarda in gestore aggiornamenti che dovresti avere la notifica
<nteing> dove lo trovo il gestore aggiornamenti?
<skricciolo1981> in applicazioni nteing
<nteing> non la trovo.......scusa ma non la vedo
<nteing> applicazioni e poi?
<glpiana> nteing, che interfaccia stai usando?
<nteing> su ubuntu software center?
<nteing> You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013. 	
<nteing> questa
<glpiana> nteing, sistema --> amministrazione
<glpiana> nteing, trovato?
<TiG3r> salve a tutti
<TiG3r> quanto e bello ubuntu 10.04LTS
<TiG3r> :DDDD
<glpiana> !chat | TiG3r
<ubot-it> TiG3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<NTEING> CIAO
<NTEING> SCUSATE IL MAIUSCOLO MA STO USANDO UBUNTU DA REMORO E HO IL MAIUSCOLO ATTIVATO
<glpiana> NTEING, spiacente ma niente maiuscolo in canale
<NTEING> POSSO DISATTIVARLO VIA SOFTWARE?
<glpiana> bioh, mai fatto
<NTEING> ok scrivo cosi?
<glpiana> ecco, molto meglio
<NTEING> :)
<NTEING> sapresti come fare x vedere i video di mediaset con chromium?
<glpiana> NTEING, che io sappia con moonlight non vanno, per cui non penso ci siano possibilità
<NTEING> e con altri browser?
<glpiana> NTEING, nemmeno. almeno io ho provato con firefox senza mai avere successo. quelli della rai vanno, più o meno se han volgia, ma quelli di mediaset no
<NTEING> miiii io mi volevo vedere le iene
<Anon-King> Psykomantis è online <'
<Anon-King> ?
<Anon-King> qualcuno mi può spiegare a che serve weevely e come si usa ?
<Anon-King> so che è un backdoor ma non capisco
<NTEING> e nemmeno un modo x scaricarli?
<Anon-King> NTEING : cosa ?
<NTEING> i video mediaset
<Anon-King> basta che vai nel sito ufficiale e ci sono
<glpiana> !chat | Anon-King
<ubot-it> Anon-King: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<NTEING> non... non so se ci hai provato ma ogni volta che ci provo non carica i video: e dice che si e' verificato un errore:
<NTEING> e pare che con ubuntu sia un prioblema vederli
<glpiana> NTEING, se vuoi provare, con firefox, installa https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api e poi installa moonlight
<glpiana> NTEING, http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<NTEING> ora ci provo
<NTEING> e ti faccio sapere
<Devidino> glpiana:  mono con firefox ultima versione non mi si installò dovetti modificare una cosa nel source
<NTEING> niente da fare  ! non vanno ! :( non carica i video
<Devidino> NTEING:  ma il plugin te lo ha installato?
<NTEING> siai su firefox e su cromium
<glpiana> Devidino, https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/?src=api questo lo avevi messo?
<Devidino> glpiana:  no:)
<glpiana> :)
<NTEING> devo aggiungere Compatibility Reporter ?
<glpiana> NTEING, sì, come ti ho scritto sopra. ma se ti ha fatto installare moolight il problema non sta lì. il problema è la compatibilità di moonlight con quei video
<NTEING> quindi? c'e' soluzione?
<glpiana> NTEING, direi di no
<NTEING> che triste
<glpiana> NTEING, del resto se sti siti pubblicano video per un player microsoft c'è poco da fare. in ogni caso su youtube trovi degli spezzoni dei programmi
<NTEING> si ma prima seguivo puntata x puntata ora non posso piu . ci fosse almeno il modo x scaricarli
<NTEING> ieri ho scaricato emsene ma dopo averlo installato metto nome utente e password e non accede mai al servizio
<NTEING> come faccio'
<Devidino> NTEING:  emesene è un po a modo suo! prova ad usare quello che usano li a ubuntu epynaty
<Devidino> una cosa simile
<NTEING> cerco un software che si chiama epynaty?
<glpiana> NTEING, credo intendesse Empathy
<NTEING> perfetto con epynaty funziona!
<NTEING> disinstallo subito amsn che fa schifo
<NTEING> ho un problema....in alto di fianco all'orologio mi appare ogni 10/12 min un simbolo di una bomba
<NTEING> ci clcco e mi da un problema con l'update del touchpad
<NTEING> funziona ma mi da sempre questo errore
<NTEING> alcuna soluzione?
<NTEING> ps-mouse-alps-dkms
<NTEING> questo e'' lerrore che mi da
<NTEING> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<NTEING> si possono installare due account msn su epynaty?
<NTEING> il primo mi va da dio l'altro no
<NTEING> sapete il perche'??
<davide_> audio della webcam usb non funzia con skype
<jester-> f
<jester-> davide_: hai 11.10 64 bit?
<davide_> no 11.10 32bit
<jester-> davide_: setta il  canlae in nelle impostazioni audio di skype
<jester-> canale*
<davide_> c'è scritto canale in
<jester-> davide_: se clicchi dovrebbe darti alternative
<davide_> se clicco su cnale in di skype
<jester-> sei in impostazioni audio di skype?
<davide_> si
<jester-> cosa vedi
<jester-> davide_: e pure il canale uscita
<jester-> inè il mic out le casse
<nicotano> salve
<_Best_> seraaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<Mikrokernel> buon giorno sapete dove posso trovare la documentazione di ubuntu in PDF?
<Mikrokernel> da qui Documentazione di Ubuntu > Ubuntu 11.04 > Documentazione ufficiale di Ubuntu vedo solo in versione html
<Nembo> Salve ragazzi
<Nembo> Salve ragazzi
<Nembo> qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile installare KDE su ubuntu 11.10 ?
<cristian_c> Nembo, sì
<Nembo> Mi sa che ci siamo già conosciuti io e te...
<Nembo> bho
<cristian_c> ci sta
<Nembo> ieri forse
<cristian_c> comunque puoi installarlo
<cristian_c> kubuntu-desktop
<Nembo> comunque grazie, ora cerco qualcosa :)
<cristian_c> è il metapacchetto
<cristian_c> e al login lo selezioni al posto di unity
<Nembo> si, quello ok lo faccio già per Gnome, grazie !!!!
<cristian_c> Nembo, infatti è uguale
<Nembo> Ho installato gnome ma mi da alcuni problemi con gli effetti, mi sarò scordato qualche pacchetto
<cristian_c> Nembo, ogni volta che vuoi installare un ambiente grafico, basta che installi il relativo metapacchetto: ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, ecc...
<Nembo> Infatti stavo vedendo, e per installare gnome ho fatto un altra cosa
<Nembo> quindi è per questo che mancano delle cosettwe
<Nembo> ma se io installo KDE cambia solo l' ambiente grafico o anche i programmi ?
<Nembo> cioè oltre la grafica resta tutto uguale?
<Nembo> tipo ubuntu software center, brasero, ecc
<cristian_c> Nembo, cambia solo l'ambiente
<Nembo> perfetto
<Nembo> provo subito grazie
<cristian_c> Nembo, ti installa le utility già incluse nel de
<cristian_c> non quelle esterne
<Nembo> ma mi mantiene anche quelle vecchie?
<cristian_c> uhm, non lo so
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<Nembo> al massimo reinstallo :P
<cristian_c> potresti avere dei doppioni
<cristian_c> tipo due icone del volume o altro
<cristian_c> non saprei però
<Nembo> Anche Gnome shell è installabile?
<cristian_c> Nembo, reinstallare è alla maniera windows
<Nembo> io da li vengo
<cristian_c> Nembo, sì, certo
<Nembo> sono stato deformato ormai :P
<Nembo> cavolo 700 MB
<Nembo> mi sembrano un pò troppi....
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> insomma
<cristian_c> oggi i dischi sono grandi decine di giga
<cristian_c> Nembo, potresti installare direttamente la derivata kubuntu in un'altra partizione
<Nembo> si, il mio dubbio è che 700mb non sia solo l' ambiente grafico ma mi cambia propio la distro
<cristian_c> Nembo, per verificarlo, controlla quali sono le dipendenze del metapacchetto
<faufac> Vorrei chiedere un consiglio che spero si sintetizzi in un link da daove attingere istruzioni, il mio problema: Ho tenuto installato per un po di tempo, qualche anno fà ubuntu sul computer da cui vi sto scrvendo ripassando poi per una serie di circostanze a Microsoft. Vorrei migrare di nuovo a Ubuntu, so come installarlo, ma non sò come salvare la posta di Outlook 2003 e i preferiti, me lo spiegate?
<grish> ciao, ho un HD esterno che ho parzialmente formattato (appena accortomi dell'errore ho subito annullato) e mi hanno consigliato un recupero dati con testdisk e photorec, ma quando faccio la ricerca con testdisk e vado a scrivere i dati (su un'altro HD esterno) mi dà errore: "errore di segmentazione"
<cristian_c> faufac, cioè vorresti utilizzare ubuntu come sistema principale?
<cristian_c> grish, posta l'output
<faufac> Si cristian_c, ho deciso che è ora di mandare a farsi benedire Microsoft
<cristian_c> faufac, hai cercato prima sul wiki?
<grish> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/846095/
<faufac> cristian, ho perso un pò la mano con l'ambiente Linux
<cristian_c> !wiki | faufac
<ubot-it> faufac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta per chi inizia
<cristian_c> grish, ma non era testdisk?
<faufac> Grazie
<grish> cristian_c: credevo di si ma evidentemente era photorec visto che è scritto lì in alto.
<cristian_c> faufac, se non trovi la risposta, chiedi qui ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> grish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519137
<faufac> cristian_c: bene! provo a dare un'occhiata alla wiki eventualmente ci risentiamo. prima però preparo la ISO di ubuntu. che dite con 2GB di RAM e un processore a 3GHZ ce la faccio?
<cristian_c> faufac, c'è la pagina dei requisiti, comunque dovrebbe funzionare unity 3d
<cristian_c> faufac, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Nembo> Io lo faccio girare su EEE pc 1000H
<Nembo> 2gb ram e processore ATOM
<Nembo> scheda video integrata
<Nembo> poi l'ho tolto perchè secondo me è inusabile, ma questo è un altro disocrso
<Nembo> *discorso
<faufac> ho già visto che ce la faccio abbondantemente. Grazie
<grish> cristian_c: scusami ho scaricato la versione aggiornata di photorec & testdisk ma una volta estratto il .bz2 non c'è nè il file install nè il configure
<cristian_c> grish, hai seguito il topic?
<grish> cristian_c: nel topic c'è scritto che un tipo ha contattato il programmatore per l'errore e lui ha risposto che il problema è stato risolto nella versione aggiornata. Quindi sono andato per scaricare la versione aggiornata ma ho il problema di cui sopra
<cristian_c> ok, però dovresti trovare nel pacchetto un file readme o install
<brigante77> perche non leggo i dvd con xubuntu le ho fatte tutte plugins codec ecc ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> brigante77, in passato ho avuto problemi del genere
<cristian_c> mmhh, era stata trovata una soluzione, devo ricordarmi però
<brigante77> si le ho fatte tutte
<cristian_c> anche da terminale?
<brigante77> si
<brigante77> insisto
<cristian_c> brigante77, in 7dev è presente
<cristian_c> */dev
<cristian_c> brigante77, poi in caso affermativo, vai di mount
<grish> cristian_c: una volta scompattato l'archivio tar.bz2 trovo dentro dei file "photorec_static" e "testdisk_static" ma come li installo??
<cristian_c> grish, come si chiama l'archivio bz2?
<grish> testdisk-6.14-WIP.linux26.tar.bz2
<brigante77> ok
<cristian_c> grish, sono foto?
<cristian_c> altrimenti usi testdisk
<cristian_c> brigante77, controlla prima se c'è in dev
<brigante77> ok
<grish> cristian_c: quello che devo recuperare sono file misti: foto, documenti, video,
<cristian_c> grish, usa direttamente testdisk
<grish> cristian_c: ma anche lì mi dava lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> grish, il disco è smontato?
<brigante77> ùPerchè se inserisco un dvd nel lettore Ubuntu non me lo legge? Perchè solitamente i dvd sono criptati e Ubuntu non può rilasciare i pacchetti per decriptarli.
<brigante77> Ma ecco un semplice modo per riuscire a sistemare questo problema.
<brigante77> Installiamo tutti i pacchetti delle librerie di GStreamer disponibili nella repository:
<brigante77> $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<brigante77> Fatto questo, grazie ad uno script fornito dal pacchetto libdvdread3 installiamo i codec necessari:
<FloodBotIt1> brigante77: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<brigante77> $ sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<grish> cristian_c: si mi dà errore e risulta vuoto
<cristian_c> grish, se non è montato, non importa che usi la versione live di testdisk
<cristian_c> grish, scegli testdisk_static
<grish> cristian_c: come?
<cristian_c> grish, hai detto che ci sono due file
<cristian_c> che tipo di file?
<grish> cristian_c: eseguibili
<cristian_c> grish, ok
<cristian_c> grish, dagli il permesso di esecuzione a testdisk_static
<grish> cristian_c: già fatto
<cristian_c> tasto destro->proprietà
<cristian_c> lancioalo da terminale allora
<cristian_c> *lancialo
<brigante77> trovato
<brigante77> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<cristian_c> brigante77, ma lo montava in /media?
<brigante77> media ? e piano qua che ho linux da 2 mesi haaaa
<brigante77> prima ero con winzoz
<grish> cristian_c: dove sbaglio? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/846135/
<cristian_c> se vai nella directory radice ('/') ci sono varie directory di sistema (home, media, var, boot e altre)
<cristian_c> grish, c'erano anche deu readme e non l'hai detto
<cristian_c> *due
<grish> li ho letti ma non forniscono indicazioni utili all'installazione/esecuzione
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> 'readme -> leggimi
<cristian_c> c'è anche un info volendo
<grish> cristian_c: leggili tutti poi mi dici. Ti assicuro che li ho letti. Comunque sono riuscito ad entrare in testdisk con il comando "sudo testdisk testdisk_static" tuttavia mi dice che non ci sono i permessi di scrittura e quindi non farà nessuna modifica
<cristian_c> non è questo che devi fare
<cristian_c> comunque, andando a occhio io farei così
<cristian_c> sudo chmod +x testdisk_static
<cristian_c> ./testdisk_static
<cristian_c> questi due comandi in sequenza
<Nembo> Ragazzi ho installato GNOME SHELL ..... è una figata pazzesca, quello che sarebbe dovuto essere unity fin dall' inizio ma che credo non sarà mai
<Nembo> veramente bellissima e molto funzionale
<forklift_> ciao a tt
<forklift_> ho installato seamonkey da gestore pacchetti, ma è in inglese, come trovo il pacchetto lingue?
<grish> ciao a tutti, dopo una parziale formattazione vorrei recuperare i miei dati. Sto usando testdisk 6.11 ma alla fine della scrittura dei dati recuperati dopo la scansione, mi dà "errore di segmentazione"
<forklift_> usi photorec?
<grish> forklift_: testdisk
<forklift_> hai verificato che sia installato?
<grish> forklift_: ?
<forklift_> testdisk
<forklift_> se hai installato testdisk lancia photorec
<forklift_> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Passo_Dopo_Passo
<forklift_> puoi usare anche altri strumenti però, ci sono anche distribuzioni forensics come la DEFT e la CAINE
<forklift_> foremost ad esempio
<forklift_> oppure scalpel
<grish> forklift_: perfavore quando mi scrivi metti il mio nick nellla
<loan> domanda niubba
<grish> forklift_: frase altrimenti mi riesce difficile leggere
<forklift_> grish, ok
<forklift_> se hai un tipo di file specifico è meglio usare foremost
<loan> cosa distingue una chat irc da una chat "qualunque"?
<forklift_> loan, il protocollo?
<loan> non so neanche come funzionano i protocolli internet
<loan> diciamo una chat facebook
<forklift_> grish, vedi quali dico e cosa intendo:  http://linuxguide.altervista.org/recupero_dati.html
<forklift_> loan, la chat di facebook credo si basi su jabber se ricorsdo bene
<loan> ok... come privacy c'è differenza?
<forklift_> loan, puoi creare stanze protette da password
<loan> diciamo che non capisco perchè molti utenti usano irc quando ci sono altre chat
<loan> cioè con irc hai la possibilità di mettere password..ok
<forklift_> la irc esiste da tanto tempo, ci sono migliaia di canali e server, il suo utilizzo offre molto più di canali usati su social network
<loan> un'ultima cosa, quando uso un programma per una chat irc, tramite quello posso andare in altri canali
<loan> vero?
<forklift_> se cerchi canali specifici di supporto ad esempio, meglio usare le irc, semplicemente perché hai più scelta
<forklift_> loan, si è vero
<forklift_> puoi partecipare su più stanze e su più server
<loan> va bene, grazie per la delucidazione
<forklift_> puoi aprire chat private e digitare con lo stesso utente sia in pubblico che in pvt
<loan> è da poco che mi sto interessando di OS e programmazione
<loan> ok
<forklift_> nessuno che sa cxome risolvere il linguage con seamonkey? con le precedenti relase bastava installare language-pack-kde-it  ma con oniric non  funge
<forklift_> loan, mica vuoi creare un botnet vero? ;)
<loan> se se
<loan> mi freghi facile
<loan> con parole strane :)
<forklift_> certo, molto strane
<loan> ok
<forklift_> loan, se te che hai associato i termini IRC e programmazione ;)
<loan> d'oh
<loan> va bene
<loan> in fondo con wikipedia una mezza idea riesco a farmela
<loan> :)
<forklift_> sicuro
<loan> cmq no... per ora
<loan> va bene 30%
<loan> tu invece hai già avuto modo di sperimentare forklift?
<forklift_> non precisamente... diciamo che ho solo sgamato alcune situazioni per commissione
<forklift_> loan, cerco di tutelare piuttosto di catturare
<loan> penso sia una cosa saggia :)
<loan> l'informatica è molto interessante
<forklift_> loan, per ora mi è servito solo per convincere gli utenti ad usare Linux
<loan> ma come tutte le cose serie ci vuole impegno
<loan> :)
<loan> per quanto sia digiuno di nozioni
<loan> pure io cerco di convincere il prossimo
<loan> ma se non finisco l'uni tempo ne ho poco...
<forklift_> se vuoi un ottimo testo di informartica cerca "appunti di informatica libera"
<loan> ho avuto modo di sfogliare quegli appunti più volte :)
<forklift_> bene
<loan> mi sono deciso cmq su 2-3 testi di riferimentno anche
<loan> per C "didattica e programmazione" di kelley pohl
<loan> per linux, gli appunti liberi di Simone Piccardi
<forklift_> per la programmazione ci sono tanti strumenti disponibili ed ottimi
<loan> GaPiL - Guida alla Programmazione in Linux
<loan> si infatti.. basta scegliere
<forklift_> se vuoi leggerti qualcosa di interessante, anche se non per la tecnica di programmazione
<forklift_> vedi wowarea
<forklift_> http://www.wowarea.com/italiano/linux/indice.htm
<loan> ok
<loan> un testo carino, per una panoramica credo sia "introduzione all'informatica" di Paolo Tosoratti
<loan> me lo ritrovo per didattica..
<loan> wowarea l'ho visto per capire il backup
<loan> :)
<loan> forklift, ti ringrazio ancora, ora vado.. a presto, ciao
<forklift_> ok, saluto tutti pure io, cena e poi appuntamento a cui non si può dire di no! ;)
<mila> ??? ma come funziona?
<grish> non riesco a recuperare i dati, sia testdisk che photorec (i dati da recuperare sono misti) mi danno "errore  di segmentazione". Quando provo a rifare la ricerca e scrivere i file anzichè salvarli mi dice che è tutto ok e riavviare il computer ma al riavvio non è cambiato nulla :(
<grish> un aiutino?
<grish> un aiutino?
<grish> non riesco a recuperare i dati, sia testdisk che photorec (i dati da recuperare sono misti) mi danno "errore  di segmentazione". Quando provo a rifare la ricerca e scrivere i file anzichè salvarli mi dice che è tutto ok e riavviare il computer ma al riavvio non è cambiato nulla :(
<grish> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di spostare molti file di una estensione da una cartella (in cui sono contenuti dentro altre sottocartelle) in un'altra. Che comando posso usare?
<Devidino> grish:  allora devi spostare il file .estensione da A a B?
<Devidino> grish:  se è quello che vuoi mv diretrorichevuoi /.estensione /directory dove vanno
<Devidino> grish:  lo sò di non essere stato molto chiaro ma se dici da dove  a dove e quali file devi spostare ti scrivo il comando
<nteing> ciao
<nteing> mmsh protocol source
<nteing> chi mi dice come risolvere?
<alecv> buonasera
<nteing> nessuno  sa darmi una mano
<alecv> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nteing> ok
<alecv> salve
<grish> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di spostare molti file di una estensione da una cartella (in cui sono contenuti dentro altre sottocartelle) in un'altra. Che comando posso usare?
<Ab3L> scusate. sto cercando di generare un suono tramite "siggen" (per esempio) ma ottengo l'errore seguente: "No such file or directory : /dev/dsp" come posso risolvere?
<Ab3L> in effetti non ho nessun "/dev/dsp"
<Pallino> ciao a tutti mi serve un aiuto esiste un programma come cheat engine per linux ubuntuu
<Pallino> non ce nessuno azz  tutti i nomi che ci sono di lato che ci stanno a fare per bellezza
<Pallino> conferma  ci siete solo per bellezza
<Carlin0> Pallino, http://bit.ly/AiUaxw
<OverMe> se ti si scuove la pasta puoi cercare con google
<OverMe> *scuoce
<Pallino> che cosa e il pid
<maranza> ciao a tutti =)
<maranza> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | maranza
<ubot-it> maranza: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<maranza> scusate ma sono nuovo! comunque ho un problema con l'installazione di chromium: quando avvio l'installazione dal Software Center mi da errore
<maranza> installArchives() failed: Selecting previously deselected package chromium-codecs-ffmpeg.
<maranza> (Reading database ...
<maranza> (Reading database ... 5%
<maranza> (Reading database ... 10%
<maranza> (Reading database ... 15%
<FloodBotIt1> maranza: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<maranza> (Reading database ... 20%
<Carlin0> !paste | maranza
<ubot-it> maranza: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maranza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846524/
<maranza> chiedo perdono
<maranza> non sapevo come si facesse
<Carlin0> maranza, prova a dare → sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla :)
<maranza> mi da questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846533/
<Carlin0> maranza, hai copiato bene il comando ? postami anche quello
<maranza> sudo apt-get install chromium browser chromium-browser-l10n
<Carlin0> no ...
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<Carlin0> ci mancava un trattino
<maranza> xk non mi fa copiare il comando?
<Carlin0> che client per chat usi ?
<Carlin0> xchat
<Carlin0> ??
<maranza> si, è stato il primo che ho trovato
<Carlin0> selezionalo solo e rimane copiato ...
<Carlin0> poi fai click sul terminale con la rotellina
<maranza> ok, riuscito.. ora sta installando
<Carlin0> vedi se finisce ...
<maranza> errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846544/
<Carlin0> maranza, dai → sudo apt-get install -f
<Carlin0> e poi nuovamente il comando per installare ?
<Carlin0> senza ? :P
<maranza> ok ora provo
<maranza> al comando sudo apt-get install -f mi da: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846548/
<Carlin0> maranza, mi spiace non riesco ad aiutarti ripassa domani in giornata quando c'è qualcuno + esperto
<maranza> va bene grazie comunque
<Carlin0> oppure prova a postare sul forum
<Carlin0> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<maranza> Carlin0, scusa ma ho dovuto riavviare... secondo te può essere dovuto a problemi del disco fisso?
<Carlin0> maranza, non credo .... semrba un problema di dipendenze , ma è strano
<OverMe> maranza, hai provato a fare un sudo apt-get clean
<OverMe> ?
<Carlin0> vuoi dire che ha scaricato un deb ciucco ?
<OverMe> y
<maranza> cosa dovrebbe venir fuori? perchè dopo aver inserito la password non mi da niente
<OverMe> maranza, non deve dire niente
<OverMe> poi fai sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> a poi sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n
<maranza> cosa significa un deb ciucco?
<Carlin0> un file malformato o magari rovinato nel trasferimento
<Carlin0> so cose che capitano
<maranza> grazie per la dritta, sapete sono nuoco del mondo linux e sono ancora una zappa!!
<maranza> ok, ora è andato!! :D
<Carlin0> io pure ...
<maranza> ma cos'ho fatto con quei comandi?
<Carlin0> clean ha pulito i pacchetti che avevi scaricato prima
<Carlin0> update ha aggiornato gli index
<Carlin0> install lo dice da se
<maranza> grazie! ma esistono dei manuali per imparare i comandi?
<maranza> o si va ad esperienza?
<Carlin0> buh ... io li imparo mano mano un po qui un po sul forum
<maranza> mi farò le ossa anch'io!! cmq dicevo del disco fisso perchè lo devo cambiare: mi hanno detto che si era rovinato dove avevo la partizione di windows
<maranza> ora sto attendendone uno nuovo
<Carlin0> maranza, passa in chat che qui è solo per il supporto...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-18
<grish> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di spostare molti file di una estensione da una cartella (in cui sono contenuti dentro altre sottocartelle) in un'altra. Che comando posso usare?
<ls960> buongiorn
<ls960> o
<grish> giorno ls960
<grish> non riesco a recuperare i dati, sia testdisk che photorec (i dati da recuperare sono misti) mi danno "errore  di segmentazione". Quando provo a rifare la ricerca e scrivere i file anzichè salvarli mi dice che è tutto ok e riavviare il computer ma al riavvio non è cambiato nulla :(
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<lucio21> mi leggete?
<cristian_c> lucio21, sì
<lucio21> ho provato a installare xubuntu su un mio vecchio think pad ibm al quale avevo a suo tempo cambiato l'hard disk (adesso gira su winfows 98 se)
<cristian_c> molto vecchio, xubuntu non è adatto forse
<lucio21> ho scaricato sia xubuntu che la versione portable. Ma in entrambi i casi i programmi non si aprono. Si presentano con una estensione Iso (xubunto) e z7 (portable) che non riesco ad aprie
<lucio21> Ho provato a scaricare i programmi che li aprono ma il mio pc nojn li supporta
<lucio21> che posso fare?
<cristian_c> luicio21, occorre masterizzare la iso su cd
<cristian_c> luicio21, ma ripeto, xubuntu forse è troppo
<lucio21> non sono un esperto...
<lucio21> quindi...?
<cristian_c> lucio21, quindi devi prima controllare che il pc abbia i requisiti per installare xubuntu
<lucio21> quelli ce li ha!
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<lucio21> e poi?
<lucio21> mi accontento di una qualunque versione. Anche la minima
<cristian_c> se hai un pc in grado di ospitare xubuntu, masterizzi la iso scaricata su cd e fai il boot da cd
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lucio21> cioè... scarico il programma su un altr pc, lo masterizzo e poi lo installo sull'altro? Quale versione mi consigli? Va bene la minima
<cristian_c> il file iso lo puoi scaricare su qualunque pc
<cristian_c> basta che poi lo masterizzi su un cd
<cristian_c> non posso dire sulla versione se non conosco le caratteristiche del tuo pc
<cristian_c> *dire nulla
<lucio21> adesso provbo a cercartele
<cristian_c> basta il processore, ram e disco
<cristian_c> acnhe se il disco immagino sia sufficiente
<cristian_c> nel senso che il disco dovrebbe andare bene in ogni caso
<lucio21> E' un intel 2 la ram è 130, mi pare
<cristian_c> lucio21, se hai windows 98, puoi controllare in Sistema->Generale
<cristian_c> dal pannello di controllo
<lucio21> ho probeli ad aprire il notebook adesso (ci mette una vita). Consigliami la versione più semplice, la più leggera
<cristian_c> se è 130 mi pare dura per ubuntu
<lucio21> e allora non c'è niente da fare!
<cristian_c> ci sono altre distro adatte a pc preistorici
<cristian_c> meno esose in fatto di hardware
<cristian_c> di che anno è?
<lucio21> ah si??!! e qualki?
<lucio21> 1994
<lucio21> no, 98
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di quasi 15 anni fa
<lucio21> non butto una cosa finchè non sono certo che sia inevitabile. E' un mio principio di vita
<cristian_c> ma non ho detto di buttarla
<lucio21> posseggo molte altre cose ancora più vecchie
<cristian_c> se ci gira il 98, vuol dire che ci può girare una distro minimale
<lucio21> magari riuscissi a capirti...
<cristian_c> però la macchina di per se è lenta, non può competere con i sistemi modernoi, con internet, con youtube, ecc...
<cristian_c> *moderni
<cristian_c> quindi uno si deve accontentare di un sistema per un utilizzo minimo
<lucio21> una volta avviata fa quello che serve. Io lo uso per le mergenze, serve per fare l'essenziale
<cristian_c> tante cose forse non le potrai fare
<lucio21> mi basta tenerlo in vita...
<cristian_c> allora potresti buttarti su una debian
<lucio21> come mi ci butto?
<cristian_c> opppure puppy, ma io consiglio damn small linux
<cristian_c> qui purtroppo si da supporto solo a ubuntu
<lucio21> dammk un link per scaricarlo
<cristian_c> ho visto degli screenshot di damnj, mi sembra interessante come distro
<cristian_c> non saprei
<cristian_c> fai una ricerca con google o chiedi nei canali irc dedicati
<lucio21> vabbè, me lo cerco. Damn small linux hai detto?
<cristian_c> a me sembrava interessante dagli screen che ho visto
<cristian_c> ha pochissime esigenze hardware
<cristian_c> quindi sul tuo girerebbe una bomba
<lucio21> ok, se non hai altro da consigliarmi ti ringrazio e ti lascio. Debbo andare adesso.
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ora tocca a me fare a voi una domanda :D
<lucio21> ciao e grazie ancora
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> allora, ho il problema degli artefatti con gnome mplayer
<cristian_c> ho scaricato un video da ubuntuscreencast
<cristian_c> e quando lo riproduco con il lettore, si creano degli artefatti
<cristian_c> dicevo, in pratica gli artefatti sono dei quadratini neri che appaiono a random
<cristian_c> ho provato con mplayer da terminale, ma ottengo lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> poi ho anche provato ad aumentare la cache video di gnome mplayer
<cristian_c> quella corrente era 2048, l'ho aumentata di metà a 3072
<cristian_c> purtroppo però il problema continua a verificarsi
<cristian_c> cosa posso fare per guardare il video in modo corretto?
<Dreamax65> Retroilluminazione schermo assente durante l'uso con Xubuntu 11.10  Si attiva solo quando non tocco nulla per 20/30 secondi..cosa posso verificare ?
<cristian_c> Dreamax65, da quel che ho capito, tutti i nuovi portatili supportano di default la retroilluminazione
<Dreamax65> Usando Mint , e altre distro non avevo questo prblema. Il mio è un Acer 5633
<Dreamax65> per esserci  c'è, ma lavora al contrario con Xubuntu  !
<Dreamax65> Spero di essermi spiagato bene - Quando uso il notebook ho lo schermo buio, diciamo così, quando non tocco nulla per quasi un minuto si illumina come dovrebbe sempre essere
<cristian_c> Dreamax65, tecnologia led?
<Dreamax65> no, penso lcd , Acer Cristalbite Notebook 5633
<cristian_c> ma tutti sono lcd
<cristian_c> i crt non si usano più
<aleale97> Ciao a tutti
<nteing> ciao a tutti. ho un problema : psmouse-alps-dkms- failed to install or upgrade
<nteing> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi???
<bonf46> ciao ragazzi ho un problema :non riesco a installare la cam del mio portatile chi mi può aiutare?
<bodhibob> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<nteing> no..bob e' la webcam....e' il mouse
<bodhibob> mica era riferito a te
<nteing> ah scusa
<bonf46> sul pc è installato cheese e quello funziona senza problemi...non riesco a farla riconoscere su facebook, video chat e cose di questo genere...
<nteing> ciao a tutti. ho un problema : psmouse-alps-dkms- failed to install or upgrade qualcuno sa dirmi che fare?
<bonf46> sul pc è installato cheese e quello funziona senza problemi...non riesco a farla riconoscere su facebook, video chat e cose di questo genere...
<nteing> ciao a tutti. ho un problema : psmouse-alps-dkms- failed to install or upgrade qualcuno sa dirmi che fare?
<Giupino> ciao a tutti
<Giupino> stò installando arch!
<Giupino> o cavolo :D
<Giupino> stanza sbabgliata
<Giupino> scusate
<cristian_c> lol
<Giupino> :D
<Dreamax65> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi col problema della mancata retroilluminazione dello schermo durante l'uso, e l'attivazione quando non si tocca nulla ? Uso Xubuntu 11.10
<peppe84> Dreamax65, e qual'è il problema? cerca comunque del gestore delle impostazioni...
<peppe84> gestione alimentazione o qualcosa del genere.
<Dreamax65> ovviamente l'ho gia fatto e ho chiesto in vari forum
<Dreamax65> il problema è questo: con Xubuntu, e solo con questa distro, la retrilluminazione del mio notebook Acer 5633 non si attiva durante l'uso ma solo quando non tocco nulla per 30/40 secondi
<Dreamax65> schermo cupo e buio, mentre se non tocco nulla diventa brillante e luminoso come dovrebbe
<nicotano> salve
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> mi servirebbe un aiuto per analizzare una partizione dopo che ho copiato la stessa tramite il comando dd
<Stek_Turku> io conosco il comando mount applivsato a /dev/sda1 per esempio
<Stek_Turku> ma ad un file .img ad esempio come si fa?
<enzotib> Stek_Turku, mount -o loop file.img /media/qualcosa
<Stek_Turku> ok, grazie mille... ora mi leggo meglio il man di mount
<Stek_Turku> sperando che non mi crashi di nuovo xchat...
<Stek_Turku> enzotib volevo rispondere a te
<Stek_Turku> allora sono andato a leggere il man di mount
<enzotib> Stek_Turku, dimmi
<Stek_Turku> e vediamo se ho capito bene
<Stek_Turku> la mia partizione di cui sto facendo la copia
<Stek_Turku> e' la mia /home
<Stek_Turku> che non viene piu' riconosciuta
<Stek_Turku> ed e' criptata
<Stek_Turku> ho visto che il mount
<Stek_Turku> accetta anche la passphrase
<enzotib> !enter | Stek_Turku
<ubot-it> Stek_Turku: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Stek_Turku> ok hai raggione
<Stek_Turku> allora: il comando dd sta finendo la copia, appena finita prendo l'hd dove ho il file img e lo collego a questo mio da dove sto scrivendo. Faro' quindi questo mount con la passphrase che ho salvato... ora devo capire meglio quale e' la sintassi corretta del mount e se non la riesco a capire riscrivo qui sul canale
<enzotib> Stek_Turku, non credo che funzionerà
<Stek_Turku> perche'?
<enzotib> Stek_Turku, la passphrase di cui si parla lì credo sia altra cosa
<enzotib> Stek_Turku, probabilmente devi prima montare e poi usare qualcosa da ecrypt-tools per decifrare
<Stek_Turku> non e' quella che ho preso quando ho criptato la mia /home all'installazione
<enzotib> scusa, ecryptfs-utils
<Stek_Turku> io all'epoca lanciai il comando (non ricordo quale) nella shell per ottenere la passphrase per la mia /home e l'ho salvata in un file di testo... non e' quella?
<enzotib> Stek_Turku, non credo, il mount parla di file immagine criptati, senza specificare come
<Stek_Turku> ok allora vedro' queto ecrypts-utils prima... tanto mi mancano ancora 15 GB con il dd
<DottorLeo> ciao a tutti!
<DottorLeo> qualcuno si intende di kubuntu?
<ipomeamilano> ciao a tutti. cerco consulenza per configurare ssl chi è pratico?
<ipomeamilano> ho un problema sulla configurazione SSL di apache. posso pagare l'assistenza . chi mi aiuta?
<ipomeamilano> nessuno pratico di ubuntu che vuole guadagnare x una consulenza?
<ipomeamilano> c'e' nessuno???
<esulu> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Ab3L> qual è il /dev del suono? non ho /dev/dsp
<Ab3L> sono su kubuntu 11.10
<Ab3L> c'è un equivalente ALSA ?
<ipomeamilano> cerco aiuto per condfigurare https su apache2. ci ho provato e mi da un errore ssl chi mi aiuta?
<roberto> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<lukkino> ciao a tutti
<lukkino> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare gentilmente a ripristinare il bootloader di windows?purtroppo vendo questo gioiellino di pc ma l'acquirente mi ha chiesto di togliere ubuntu :(
<lukkino> però ho un problemino, come ormai fanno moltissimi rivenditori non ho il cd di installazione di windows per ripristinare il boot
<roberto> come si configura in 11.10 il proxy con autenticazione?
<lukkino> ragazzi....?
<francy> ciao a tutto il canale
<francy> avrei bisogno di supporto tecnico
<francy> c'e' nessuno?
<michele> salve
<michele> come posso estrarre un file .kdz?
<francy> non saprei
<michele> voglio cucinarmi una rom per lg optimus one (android)
<BetaBrain> sera gente
<francy> ciao
<michele> sera
<francy> io ho un problema con ndiswrapper
<lukkino> raga...qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<francy> dimmi
<lukkino> ho chiesto prima, dovrei togliere grub per ripristinare il bootloader di 7 :( so che non è prettamente il canale giusto ma non so come fare
<lukkino> e non ho il cd perchè i maledetti rivenditori non lo danno e chi ha comprato il pc non ha fatto il backup
<BetaBrain> francy, ecchime
<BetaBrain> allora dimmi ceh problema hai
<francy> ho un proble con ndiswrapper
<BetaBrain> lukkino, se puoi essere più preciso
<BetaBrain> francy, ho capito ma se mi dici sto problema possiamo stare qui fino  natale :D
<francy> devo installarlo su una 11.10
<francy> senza connessione
<francy> ho scaricato i pacchetti necessari da un altro pc
<BetaBrain> uhmm mica è chiaro
<lukkino> ho sul pc ubuntu 9.04 che tra l'altro non va più, dato che il pc non lo uso più io ma mio padre vorrebbe usare tutto lo spazio ma non posso togliere la partizione ubuntu (che non so come togliere) ripristinando il boot di 7
<BetaBrain> allora francy facciamo cosi
<BetaBrain> pirma cosa  fammi vedere uname -a
<francy> quando lancio i .deb si apre l'ubuntu center ma non mi permette di installarli
<BetaBrain> francy, compiliamolo
<BetaBrain> dal deb non va bene non chiedermi perché
<BetaBrain> almeno io faccio cosi
<francy> il pulsante install rimane oscurato
<francy> non capisco perche'
<francy> capisco
<francy> devo scaricare l'archivio .tar
<BetaBrain> non saprei cmq to detto mi fai vedere uname -a
<francy> non e' questo pc
<francy> e' quello di un amico
<BetaBrain> e allora
<BetaBrain> coem faccio ad aiutarti
<francy> non vede la scheda wifi
<BetaBrain> francy, cosi non posso fare nulla
<francy> una netgear wt112
<francy> capisco
<BetaBrain> si va be ripeto come faccio se non vedo almeno i messaggi
<BetaBrain> errori e via dicendo
<francy> ma scusa......
<BetaBrain> bisogna vedere lsusb
<BetaBrain> o lspci
<BetaBrain> uanme -a
<BetaBrain> uname -a ecc ecc
<francy> ho bisogno del ndiswrapper per caricare i driver windows
<BetaBrain> francy, lo so
<lukkino> ehm.... ;)
<BetaBrain> francy, lo so
<francy> i pacchetti necessari per ndiswrapper li ho tutti
<francy> sono contenuti tra l'altro nel cdrom
<BetaBrain> cavolo a brescia siete duri  :D
<BetaBrain> allora cosa hai detto che hai li oniric
<BetaBrain> oneiric
<francy> si la 11.10
<francy> pulita appena installata
<BetaBrain> ok  adesso io ti dico  i passaggi che devi fare
<francy> ok
<BetaBrain> te li scrivi
<francy> si
<BetaBrain> allora 1 scarichi questa versione http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/latest/download?source=files
<lukkino> francy: ehm ;) ti sei dimenticato di me? :P
<francy> ok
<BetaBrain> 2 scompatti il file
<BetaBrain> nella home  o dove ti pare
<francy> vabene
<BetaBrain> tar -jxf ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz
<BetaBrain> o simile
<BetaBrain> poi ti muovi nella cartella
<francy> ok
<BetaBrain> cd /ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz
<francy> si
<BetaBrain> make
<BetaBrain> vedi se non da errori
<BetaBrain> se va liscio prosegui
<BetaBrain> sudo make  install
<francy> ok
<BetaBrain> quando a finito dai sudo depmod -a
<BetaBrain> poi la cartella dei file  windows
<francy> si
<BetaBrain> la metti sempre dove ti parte
<BetaBrain> pare*
<BetaBrain> dopo di che
<BetaBrain> ndiswrapper -i /percorso/file/driver/windows/file.inf
<francy> ok
<francy> non c'e' un GUI
<francy> per caricare i drivers?
<BetaBrain> poi controlli con ndiswrapper -l se il driver è installato
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> francy, per certe cose io non uso gui
<BetaBrain> impara cosi che vai bene
<francy> si si vabbe'
<BetaBrain> la gui serve se sei orba
<francy> ok
<BetaBrain> dopo di che
<BetaBrain> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<lukkino> BetaBrain: ma...tu sei il k99brain che c'era un due anni fa? (sempre che io ricordi il nick)
<BetaBrain> magari prima controlla con lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<BetaBrain> se lo ha già caricato
<BetaBrain> altrimenti lo carichi
<francy> si.
<BetaBrain> col comando
<BetaBrain> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BetaBrain> basta
<francy> e poi lo carica ad ogni avvio?
<BetaBrain> si in teoria sia
<BetaBrain> si
<francy> ok grazie mille
<BetaBrain> se non lo fa  apri il terminale e  dai sempre  lo stesso comando
<BetaBrain> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BetaBrain> poi vediamo di metterlo in auto se non va
<francy> hi hi hi
<BetaBrain> basta  ci si vede ok
<BetaBrain> sperimao bene
<BetaBrain> lukkino, non sono io
<BetaBrain> k99 lo trovi qui
<BetaBrain> o di la in chat
<BetaBrain> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lukkino> scusa, chiedevo...cmq BetaBrain ero qui per un sostegno
<BetaBrain> spara
<lukkino> so che non è il canale esatto BetaBrain  ma devo togliere ubuntu non funzionante sul pc e ripristinare il boot di 7 :(
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> mi cap ho capito
<lukkino> senza il cd di 7 BetaBrain
<francy> un 'ultima cosa betabrain
<virunga> lukkino, trovi mille guide su google in proposito
<BetaBrain> dimmi francy
<BetaBrain> lukkino, allora
<lukkino> virunga: chiedevo sostegno per non fare casini
<BetaBrain> va be ti dico solo 2 cose
<francy> compilando il pacchetto le dipendenze saranno tutte soddisfatte?
<BetaBrain> francy, spero di si
<BetaBrain> non dovresti avere grossi problemi
<BetaBrain> cmq lukkino non hai il cd di winzoz
<francy> so che l'utility ndiswrapper dipende dagli scripts common
<BetaBrain> e devi cancellare ubuntu
<lukkino> no perchè i rivendidori non lo danno più -.- BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> francy, devo controllare
<BetaBrain> francy, io anche uso ndi......
<BetaBrain> su lucid
<BetaBrain> lukkino, allora
<lukkino> BetaBrain: dimmi
<francy> altrimente devo compilare anche quelliù
<BetaBrain> per ripristinare  il grub di winzoz non so ma i o farei cosi
<BetaBrain> francy, se non hai fretta finisco col disperato ( lukkino  ) e controllo :D
<BetaBrain> lukkino, elimino la partizione di linux
<BetaBrain> infilo la live
<francy> grazie
<BetaBrain> e ripristino il grub
<BetaBrain> ma  ripeto non so se si faccia cosi
<BetaBrain> io minvento
<lukkino> con fdisc da live? BetaBrain  NB.che sono molto arrugginito e usavo ubuntu a livello utente
<BetaBrain> test at your risk
<virunga> lukkino, ma non vuoi ripristinare l'mbr?
<BetaBrain> lukkino,ma  cercare una guida  googlando no?
<lukkino> BetaBrain: si, dopo aver tolto ubunut che tra l'altro è corrotto
<lukkino> sry...era per virunga
<BetaBrain> perché chiedi a uno che  ti farebbe formattare  l' intero HD
<BetaBrain> ubuntu corrotto ?
<lukkino> ehm...ok abbandono
<lukkino> si, mi da errore disco
<BetaBrain> lukkino, questa me la devi spiegare
<lukkino> e non ci capisco più na mazza BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> cosa vuol dire
<BetaBrain> allroa lukkino fai una bella cosa
<BetaBrain> ascolta l,o zio
<virunga> lukkino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<lukkino> BetaBrain: dovrei riavviare e scriverti l'errore comunque mi da problemi con il riconoscimento delle partizioni
<virunga> lukkino, segui quella guida e non puoi sbagliare
<BetaBrain> si chissa che puttanai sta li
<francy> posso intromettrmi?
<BetaBrain> cmq
<lukkino> BetaBrain: ehm si
<francy> intromettermi?
<lukkino> grazie virunga
<BetaBrain> francy, dica
<lukkino> si francy
<francy> se vuole toglire ubuntu e ripristinare l'MBR di 7
<BetaBrain> .....
<francy> deve dare il boot dal dvd di windows
<BetaBrain> ecco la  francy ha detto che non ha il cd
<lukkino> -.- francy questo lo sapevo...ma non ho il dvd
<francy> scegliere ripristina
<francy> ahhhhh scusa
<BetaBrain> va eb
<lukkino> francy: np
<BetaBrain> lukkino, a te piace  l'informatica?
<lukkino> BetaBrain: mi piaceva ma sono tornato sulla mia chimica che mi rende un pò di più
<BetaBrain> che cavolo vuol dire  .......... sono tornato sulla mia chimica che mi rende un pò di più  ......... smetti di drogarti
<lukkino>  BetaBrain che con la chimica ne vengo fuori molto meglio e la passione per il pc è stata messa un pò da parte
<BetaBrain> lukkino, ascolta formatta  hd  installa linux ---- ti colleghi ad internet  ----- ti scarichi winzoz 7 8 9 o quello che vuoi ------lo masterizzi ---- crei partizione ----- ed installi
<BetaBrain> meglio di cosi
<lukkino> BetaBrain: ok, vedo come muovermi dai ;) grazie
<BetaBrain> null
<francy> sono ancora qui io
<BetaBrain> francy, sei li
<BetaBrain> ecco
<francy> si si
<virunga> !commands
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'commands'
<BetaBrain> allora per compilare  ti servono alcune cosette si
<francy> avevo ragione
<virunga> !ubot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuBots ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<BetaBrain> !warez | virunga
<ubot-it> virunga: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<virunga> BetaBrain, lo so grazie
<BetaBrain> :P
<virunga> :)
<francy> ??
<francy> ci sei?
<BetaBrain> si e che sto cercadno cosa  gli serve
<BetaBrain> cmq gcc g++ make binutils dpkg-dev build-essential  questi devi averli
<BetaBrain> gcc ci sta sicuro
<BetaBrain> g++ e make  non so
<BetaBrain> qui bisogna chiedere ad uno più esperto
<BetaBrain> weltall,  scusa  un attimo
<BetaBrain> weltall,
<weltall> ?
<francy> cmq ho provato ad installarlo sul mio e non mi ha chiesto altri pacchetti
<BetaBrain> weltall, per copmpilare di base e giusto  quello che ho scritto
<BetaBrain> e allora
<BetaBrain> va bene cosi
<francy> ok grazie mille
<weltall> basta solo build essentials
<francy> se hai tempo un'altra cosa da chiederti
<BetaBrain> cmq quando dai il make li vedi se serve altro
<BetaBrain> e tanto asto qua
<BetaBrain> sto*
<BetaBrain> dica
<francy> perche' sulla mia distro che e' la 10.10 il flash player sia su chrome che su firefox crassha molto spesso
<BetaBrain> a be
<BetaBrain> e bisogna vedere perché
<BetaBrain> magari usi flash non free
<BetaBrain> non so
<BetaBrain> il browser forse
<francy> ho installato la versione dal sito adobe
<BetaBrain> li bisogna vedere il messaggi di errore
<francy> quella di chrome e' gia' integrata
<BetaBrain> possono essere  mille problemi
<francy> lo so lo so
<BetaBrain> conflitto
<BetaBrain> fai una bella pulizia
<BetaBrain> cancelli tutto quello che ce di flash e  provi
<francy> ok provero'
<francy> intanto grazie di tutto
<francy> molto gentile
<BetaBrain> di nulla  quando passo di offri da bere
<BetaBrain> di li
<francy> volentieri
<BetaBrain> :D
<francy> ti posso trovare spesso su questo canale?
<francy> o sei solo di passaggio
<BetaBrain> io residente
<BetaBrain> almeno per ora
<BetaBrain> cmq si in linea di massima  mi trovi spesso
<BetaBrain> o io o il mio pc
<francy> a presto allora
<francy> ciao!!!!
<BetaBrain> cia ciao
<ggggg> Non mi parte ubuntu
<ggggg> Oooooo
<ggggg> UFFA DAI!!!
<lukkino> BetaBrain_:  -.-' su sto benedetto pc la live mi da schermo nero! grrr
<BetaBrain_> che pc hai un 386 del 80
<lukkino> mun asus nuovo -.- BetaBrain_
<BetaBrain_> uhmm live di cosa
<lukkino> ubuntu 9.10
<runa> ciao a tutti sto scrivendo un piccolo script in bash. ad un certo punto vorrei utilizzare l'output di un commando due volte pero non so come fare senza scrivere prima su un file temporaneo e poi usare quello due volte
<virunga> runa, non puoi mettere l'output del comando in una variabile?
<runa> cioe fare prima tipo var='comando'
<runa> ?
<virunga> Io non faccio script in bash ma penso si possa fare
<virunga> var v = comand
<virunga> dopo fai $v dove vuoi
<runa> a dire la verita preferirei di no poiche sto cambiando il comando principale in uno script di sistema. poi dovrei andare a vedere cosa si fa in questultimo
<virunga> runa, o memorizzi il risultato del comando, e si può fare usando una variabile oppure un file, o chiami il comando due volte. Non c'è molto da dire
<virunga> nel secondo caso ovviamente non garantito che il risultato sia lo stesso
<runa> grazie virunga. ho fatto col file devo dire che mi sembra strano che non ci sia un modo standard per duplicare l'output
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-19
<fle_> buona sera a tutti
<brisky> 'sera a tutti, ho un problema con ubunti 11.10. l'ho incriccato con un programma di recupero dati che mi ha esaurito lo spazio sull'hd e ora si avvia con una schermata nera che finisce con checking battery state... qualcuno ha idee sul risolvere?
<exutux> brisky: prova ad accedere in recovery mode e da li vedi di cancellare un po' di roba
<reddos> buon giorno a tutti io ho un pentium 4 cosa mi consigliate di installare ubuntu 12.04 386 bit o64 bit
<fenixxx_86> gionro ... c'e' nessuno che mi da una dritta ???
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<linuxvr> Ciao a tutti
<linuxvr> Ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10 ma non riesco a connettermi via wi-fi al router di casa, qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi per favore?
<bobbybong> !wifi
<linuxvr> Grazie bobby era proprio quello che mi serviva!
<davide_> uno scanner compatbile ubuntu 11.10
<davide_> ho la stampante canon collegata al mio ubuntu 11.10 per stampare con un altro pc  che ha windows come faccio
<peppe84> davide_, nel centro di controllo, nelle proprietà delle stampanti, una spunta su "Condivisa". Cercando da windows le stampanti presenti in rete dovrebbe trovartela.
<davide_> nel centro di controllo di  ubuntu o windows
<peppe84> abiliti la condivisione da ubuntu, la cerchi da windows.
<davide_> ok per uno scanner compatibile con ubnutu 11.10
<peppe84> davide_, allora funzia?
<davide_> vado
<zeitgesit000> salve, adesso ho dual boot win7 e ubuntu. Se reinstallo ubuntu avro problemi con il boot?
<Gianpox> Salve a tutti
<Gianpox> Ho un problema con la sospensione, una volta entratoci non riesco ad uscirne con il movimento del mouse o con la pressione di un tasto della tastiera ma solo premendo il tasto d'accensione.
<Gianpox> Il mio computer è un Thinkpad x121e sul quale è installato Xubuntu 11.10 in dual boot con win 7 (in quest'ultimo la sospensione funziona perfettamente)
<vodblue> ciao a tutti... secondo voi è consigliabile avanzare la distro ubuntu, passando da 10.10 alla prossima 12.04 con tutti i passaggi intermedi?? o è meglio reinstallare l'intero sistema?
<enzotib> vodblue: reinstallare
<Gianpox> Ho un problema con la sospensione, una volta entratoci non riesco ad uscirne con il movimento del mouse o con la pressione di un tasto della tastiera ma solo premendo il tasto d'accensione.  Il mio computer è un Thinkpad x121e sul quale è installato Xubuntu 11.10 in dual boot con win 7 (in quest'ultimo la sospensione funziona perfettamente)
<Stek_Turku> salve a tutti
<Stek_Turku> sono alle prese con il recupero di una partizione, anzi della partizione: la /home di ubuntu 11.10 installato su un asus1215. Avevo problemi con l'ibernazione (della serie non veniva eseguita l'ibernazione ma lo spegnimento) e stavo provando a capirci qualcosa leggendo i vari log. L'ultima volta che ho fatto partire l'ibernazione la mia partizione /home non e' stata piu' riconosciuta.
<Stek_Turku> ora ho copiato con dd questa partizione in un file img ma utilizzando il comando "sudo mount /media/Elements/recovery/homesda5.img -t ext4 /mnt/casasda5 -o loop" ottengo il seguente output http://paste.ubuntu.com/848536/
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, puoi avviare da una live?
<Stek_Turku> oh si, ho gparted e systemrescue e anche un puppy
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, fa vedere: sudo fdisk -l
<Stek_Turku> ma il gparted mi da partizione sconosciuta... sudo fdisl -l da http://paste.ubuntu.com/848539/ (ti ho incolalto solo sda che e' l'hd del netbook
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, hmm, prova "sudo mount -v -o loop /media/Elements/recovery/homesda5.img /mnt/casasda5"
<Stek_Turku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/848550/
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, ok, facciamo una prova...se hai l'immagine, dai un:  sudo e2fsck -v -n immagine.img
<isotta>  /msg NickServ identify ergisolamini
<Stek_Turku> e' lungo il comando, l'ho fatto partire intanto e sta controllando
<Stek_Turku> al momento mi ha dato http://paste.ubuntu.com/848555/
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, ok... e' un controllo in sola lettura, non modifichera' nulla, ma credo che la partizione ha seri problemi
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, ammesso che l'immagine e' stata fatta bene
<Stek_Turku> beh il comando utilizzato e' stato sudo dd if=/dev/sda5 of=/mnt/elements/recovery/homesda5.img bs=4096 conv=noerror & sul pc con una live
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, ok
<Stek_Turku> HoldenC, questo e' l'output parziale che sono riuscito a copiare dalla shell http://paste.ubuntu.com/848573/
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, una cosa di quel tipo non mi e' mai capitata, non so se si puo' recuperare qualcosa
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, magari controlla anche che il disco non abbia un problema hw
<Stek_Turku> ma e' nuovo... oddio tutto puo' succedere... tu sai qualcosa del superblock?
<Stek_Turku> ah non so se puo' servire ma al momento della installazione avevo criptato la /home
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, ah, se l'hai criptata immagino che cambia tutto, mai fatto
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, il superblocco contiene le informazioni sulla partizione
<Stek_Turku> dammi un sec che gedit finisca di caricare un file di testo
<Stek_Turku> ma il succo sembra che nel superblock
<Stek_Turku> la dimensine della partizione sia superiore alla dimensione del disco
<virunga> a seconda del valore di bs nel comando dd sopra varia la velocità di lettura scrittura o anche qualche altro aspetto secondo voi?
<virunga> intendo, più è piccolo bs più letture e scritture dovrò fare
<Stek_Turku> beh io una volta ho provato senza settare il bs e la velocita' era sui 2,4 MB/s
<Stek_Turku> cosi' invece durante la copia sono partito da 16,4 fino ad arrivare a 12,9 se non ricordo male
<virunga> :)
<HoldenC> virunga, puoi fare una prova semplice con 'time dd...' e vedere il tempo di sistema al variare del bs
<HoldenC> con i dischi moderni un bs=1M dovrebbe essere ottimale per ridurre il numero di system calls
<virunga> HoldenC, interessante, grazie.
<HoldenC> a meno che il disco non abbia problemi etc
<HoldenC> virunga, di niente. inoltre se mandi il segnale USR1 mentre dd lavora puoi avere le statistiche di velocita' prima che completi
<virunga> HoldenC, be' i dischi che non hanno almeno 16 MB di cache oggi sono pochi
<virunga> perchè limitarsi a 1MB?
<HoldenC> virunga, si, suppongo pero' che piu' che la cache del disco incida l'overhead delle system calls se il bs e' troppo piccolo. oltre 1M dovrebbe essere trascurabile, a meno che non trasferisci Tb
<ingamedeo>  /msg NickServ identify Ingamedeo251096
<ingamedeo> ciao a tutti !
<virunga> lol
<virunga> HoldenC, ah, chiaro
<virunga> capito
<virunga> ciao ingamedeo
<virunga> ingamedeo, qual'è il problema che ti affligge, che HoldenC te lo risolve? :D
<Stek_Turku> HoldenC, tempo fa feci un fsck direttamente sulla partizione e ottenni questo output (te ne riporto solo una parte) http://paste.ubuntu.com/848600/
<HoldenC> virunga, guarda queste 3+3 prove con 10M e bs di 512b e 1M http://codepad.org/72oa5bC9
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, sospetto che con la crittografia di mezzo cambia tutto... ma non lo so per certo, mai usata a livello di fs
<Stek_Turku> ma io credo, ma sono ignorante, che anche se crittografato a livello di fs debba tutto girare come prima... ora devo ritrovare un altro log che avevo salvato perche' vorrei capire se e' possibile scrivere il superblock
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, hmm... non credo sia cosi' semplice, se uno cifra il fs e' proprio perche' vuole che tentativi di questo tipo (accedere ad una partizione da live) siano impediti
<Stek_Turku> cioe' ti blocca proprio il riconoscimento della partizione?
<virunga> HoldenC, c'è una cosa che non capisco: con cout dici di copiare solo un certo numero di blocchi non tutto il file
<virunga> giusto?
<virunga> *count
<Stek_Turku> HoldenC, guarda questo log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/848613/ ecco perche' vorrei capire se c'e' modo di scrivere il superblock
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, che riga esattamente?
<Stek_Turku> 56 This partition ends after the disk limits. (start=286707712, size=382738432, end=669446143, disk end=488408130)
<Stek_Turku> e' ripetuto 5 volte, credo per tutti i superblock di un fs ext4
<HoldenC> Stek_Turku, le partizioni ext2/3/4 hanno un paio di copie del superblocco, per me il problema e' che il disco e' criptato e non c'e' nessun superblocco valido
<HoldenC> pero' non sono esperto di cifratura, quindi potrei sbagliarmi
<hacker> ciao
<Guest24370> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> al momento sto provando... ho dato il comando e2fsck -b 23887872 /media/Elements/recovery/homesda5.img
<Stek_Turku> dandogli uno dei superblock di backup
<Guest24370> ciao come stai
<Stek_Turku> ok sono riuscito a montare il file img
<Stek_Turku> vedo la dir esti, la mia home ma poi piu' niente, quindi credo sia da montare con la passphrase... qualcuno sa come si fa?
<hacker_> irc:///DiSn3yL4Nd
<Stek_Turku> esti@estiQUbu1010:/mnt/casasda5/esti$ ls
<Stek_Turku> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<Stek_Turku> ora ho fatto umount /mnt/casasda5/
<ciaociao> ragazzi ho 2 hhd su uno lubuntu e sull'altro xp. Dopo l'installazione di xp mi parte solo il boot di windows
<ciaociao> ho scaricato un cd che mi rileva tutti gli so però ogni volta devo inserire questo per far partire lubuntu
<ciaociao> come posso ripristinare? ho provato a seguire guide ma nn ci riesco
<ciaociao> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<ingamedeo> ciao ciaociao ! dimmi il tuo problema
<ciaociao> vorrei ripristinare la grub dopo installazione di  windows xp
<ciaociao> i due so sono su due hdd differenti
<ingamedeo> OK ! no problem !
<ingamedeo> Avvia da live e dai sudo grub-install
<ciaociao> io ho scaricato un cd che mi permette di riavviare la grub però devo inserirlo ogni volta... vorrei che parta in automatico
<ciaociao> ora sono su ubuntu
<ciaociao> vado sul terminare e scrivo il comando
<ingamedeo> perfetto !
<ingamedeo> allora dai sudo grub-install dal terminale
<ciaociao> fatto
<ciaociao> mi esce scritto come usare il comando
<ingamedeo> scusa ! ho sbagliato !
<ingamedeo> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ciaociao> fatto
<ingamedeo> adesso dai sudo update-grub
<ciaociao> fatto :-)
<ingamedeo> OK ! esci dal terminale e riavvia !
<ciaociao> ok provo subito ti faccio sapere
<ciaociao> exit
<ingamedeo> ok !!!!!
<ciaociao> funziona grazie milleeeee :)
<ingamedeo> Di niente ! Se vuoi farmi un favore visita il mio blog: http://ingamedeo.blogspot.com/  magari ti potrebbe tornare utile !
<ciaociao> ok ciao :-)
<ingamedeo> ciao !
<Stek_Turku> ciao ingamedeo, sai come e' possibile montare un file che altro non e' che la copia (comando dd) di una partizione crptata
<ingamedeo> come monti una partizione normale dando come opzione la chiave !
<Stek_Turku> quindi con il comando mount?
<ingamedeo> si
<ingamedeo> esattamente
<ingamedeo> la monti normalmente ! e poi siccome è criptata dovrai inserire la chiave per leggerla !
<Stek_Turku> ingamedeo, io ho montato la partizione cosi' "sudo mount -t ext4 -v -o loop /media/Elements/recovery/homesda5.img /mnt/casasda5
<Stek_Turku> mount: si intende utilizzare il loop device /dev/loop0
<Stek_Turku> /dev/loop0 on /mnt/casasda5 type ext4 (rw)
<Stek_Turku> "
<FloodBotIt1> Stek_Turku: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ingamedeo> allora ... devi montare la partizione in una directory !
<ingamedeo> Non come stati facendo tu !
<ingamedeo> *stai
<ingamedeo> Crea una directory in media
<ingamedeo> e monta la partizione dentro li !
<Stek_Turku> creata la dir
<ingamedeo> montala dentro !
<Stek_Turku> il comando e' quello che ti ho indicato sopra?
<ingamedeo> si
<Stek_Turku> montata
<ingamedeo> Perfetto !
<Siphion> ragazzi mi fate un whois?
<ingamedeo> Quindi hai risolto ?
<Siphion> mi dite se mi si vede ip? ^^?
<ingamedeo> <Siphion> si il tuo è 93.56.195.110
<Stek_Turku> ingamedeo, io vedo sotto casasda5 la dir esti, che e' appunto la mia home
<Stek_Turku> piu' lost+found
<Siphion> grazie ingamedeo :) anche il tuo non è coperto :(
<ingamedeo> <Stek_Turku> allora è giusto !? NO ?
<Stek_Turku> pero' non se vado dentro esti vedo solo due file che sono README.txt e Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<hacker_> http://www.crocmax.net/?q=Hugo+Cabret#
<ingamedeo> <Stek_Turku> devi decriptare la partizione
<Stek_Turku> ingamedeo, bene ma non so come si fa... ora sto leggendo il file README.txt
<Stek_Turku> ingamedeo, nel file txt si dice From the command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<giuliano70> ciao
<giuliano70> installato lubuntu 11.10, accensione pc schermata nera, dopo 50 secondi appare scritta lubuntu e dopo 15 secondi si apre il desktop: è normale ??
<ingamedeo> <Stek_Turku> dai questo comando sudo chroot /nomecartellemontata
<ingamedeo> <Stek_Turku> poi su - NOMEUTENTE
<ingamedeo> su - NOMEUTENTE
<ingamedeo> e infine ecryptfs-mount-private
<Stek_Turku> vado
<ingamedeo> OK ?
<Stek_Turku> solo una cosa... al momento con pwd vedo che sono nella home di questo pc dove nella dir /media/casasda5 ho montato il file homesda5.img che sta su un hd esterno. i comandio che mi hai dato li faccio da dove mi trovo?
<ingamedeo> deve trovarti in /media/
<Stek_Turku> ok
<ingamedeo> <Stek_Turku> sei riuscito ?
<Stek_Turku> allora il comando sudo chroot /media/casasda5/ mi da dopo aver inserito la password di sudo chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Stek_Turku> forse nondevo mettere l'ultimo / ?
<ingamedeo> togli il comando, non darlo
<ingamedeo> spostati solo in /media/ e dai l'ultimo comando che ti ho detto !
<Stek_Turku> no anche senza l'ultimo / mi da lo stesso errore
<Stek_Turku> ok
<Stek_Turku> vado allora con ecryptfs-mount-private senza nessun parametro
<ingamedeo> SI
<Stek_Turku> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Stek_Turku> sono in /media
<Stek_Turku> forse devo andare in /media/casasda5 ?
<ingamedeo> prova
<Stek_Turku> stesso errore
<Stek_Turku> secondo me devo andare nella dir esti
<Stek_Turku> mo ci provo
<ingamedeo> OK
<Stek_Turku> niente da fare stesso errore
<ingamedeo> boh ! passami il file README.txt
<ingamedeo> su pastebin
<Stek_Turku> ingamedeo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/848743/
<ingamedeo> qui dice, come ti ho detto io di dare : ecryptfs-mount-private
<ingamedeo> non capisco perchè non funzioni !
<hacker_> http://www.crocmax.net/?q=Hugo+Cabret#
<Stek_Turku> ingamedeo, prima di poter montare il file img io ho dovuto dare il comando "e2fsck -b 23887872 /media/Elements/recovery/homesda5.img" in quanto non riuscivo a montare minimamente il file img
<giuliano70> installato lubuntu 11.10, accensione pc schermata nera, dopo 50 secondi appare scritta lubuntu e dopo 15 secondi si apre il desktop: è normale ??
<roberto> le versioni di ubuntu più recenti si avviano con schermata nera, forse hai un hardware piuttosto datato e lento.
<giuliano70> io ho pentium 4 CPU  1500 Mgh  1 GB ram
<roberto> io ho un pentium 4  2.8G 512MB ram con xubuntu 11.10, anche io ho schermata nera all'avvio ma credo inferiore ai 50 sec
<SaaMmY> ciao a tutti
<SaaMmY> posso cancellare la cartella nascosta .cache?
<Ares_> Salve, cerco di collegare 2 computer con sftp da nautilus: 1 apro nautilus, 2 cntr+L e scrivo sftp://utente@192.168.xxx.yyy mettendo il nome utente e l ip fissa del altro computer, e 3 prendo questo errore: Access Denied .  Cosa sbaglio?
<bodhibob> Ares_, installa ssh
<SaaMmY> mi si è danneggiata la cartella .cache la posso cancellare?
<bodhibob> SaaMmY, io cancellerei le cartelle dentro
<SaaMmY> ok
<bodhibob> o quella che da problemi
<SaaMmY> ma è un procedimento accettabile o devo farlo da sudo?
<bodhibob> niente sudo è nella tua home
<mnemonik> vorrei fare il downgrade di flash... perché l'ultima versione, cioè 11.1.102.62, mi ha riportato hai vecchi tempi del consumo abnorme di risorse della cpu... come posso fare?
<mnemonik> parliamo dell'80% di uso della cpu
<bodhibob> mnemonik, non penso sia possibile
<bodhibob> prova un altro browser
<bodhibob> uno che non pesa molto e che non fa troppo schifo è midori
<mnemonik> bodhibob, mmmh devo approfondire la cosa
<bodhibob> mnemonik, sul sito di adobe trovi il manuale di flashplayer
<bodhibob> ci sono delle opzioni nascoste
<bodhibob> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/
<stallker> Ciao, prima di postare nel forum volevo sapere se almeno uno di voi riesce a fare il demux delle registrazioni della tv digitale free con ProjectX...
<Eniox> Salve a tutti, mi potete spiegare per favore o mostrarmi una guida su come posso creare una rete domestica e condividere tra 2 computer collegati con wifi al router?
<bodhibob> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh Eniox
<Eniox> grazie, vedo subito
<Holden> stallker, tempo fa l'ho fatto  e funzionava
<Eniox> sai se e piu sempice tutto se uso nautilus? ho letto che da questa possibilita....
<bodhibob>  installi ssh poi puoi usare nautilus
<Holden> Eniox, si confermo che funziona
<Holden> nautilus -> file -> connetti al server...
<stallker> Holden, grazie, allora insisto... pensavo trasmettessero in digitale apposta con degli errori per evitare l'editing...
<Holden> e scegli ssh
<Eniox> Holden, mi puoi dire di piu?
<Holden> stallker, credo anche di avere il comando usato da qualche parte...
<Holden> Eniox, come dice la guida basta installare il server ssh sulla macchina remota e dal client usare nautilus
<Eniox> ma al altro computer devo creare un server o basta l ip?
<stallker> Holden, mi sarebbe d'aiuto :) per ora uso la GUI, ma lavorerei meglio in terminale...
<Eniox> ok
<stallker> Holden, senza fretta, rimango in chat fino alle 21 minimo
<j1g3n> ho trovato
<onf46> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare?chi spiega come installare la mia webcam orbicam sul mio portatile?ho ubuntu 11.10...
<Holden> onf46, collegala e vedi cosa dice lsusb
<Holden> stallker, http://codepad.org/x6W3hkUR
<Eniox> Grazie, funziona!!!!
<Holden> Eniox, non devi creare il server, basta installare il pacchetto e lo crea lui, poi usi solo l'ip
<onf46> bus 001 devide 002: id 046d:0896 logitech, inc. obicam.
<Eniox> fatto! grazie holden, invece per accedere al computer dal lavoro dovrei creare un server vero e propio? non si puoi fare da nautilus?
<onf46> questo è quello che mi dice...
<stallker> Holden, grazie! ora ci lavoro un po'... ho problemi soprattutto con l'audio... migliaia di pacchetti saltati in dieci minuti di video...
<onf46> cmq è integrata non è esterna...
<Ab3L> scusate, sto cercando di installare sun_javava_wireless_toolkit, ma mi dice che non trova l'interprete java. non dovrebbe essere /usr/bin/java ? lo testa. sembra ok, ma alla fine mi dice che non trova /usr/bin/jar
<Ab3L> come rimedio?
<Holden> stallker, probabilmente la ricezione non è ottimale, ma dovresti accorgertene mentre guardi il video. qui non perde mai un bit, catturo sempre flussi ottimi
<Holden> onf46, se apri cheese vedi qualcosa?
<onf46> si su cheese funziona ma su le video chat no...
<onf46> facebook copreso....
<Holden> onf46, ah, se funziona su cheese allora va... per le videochat è un'altra storia, credo usino flash
<onf46> si può risolvere il problema?
<Holden> sinceramente non saprei
<stallker> Holden, quando riguardo il video col decoder (TELE System TS6290) non noto problemi... probabilmente ProjectX è più esigente...
<Ab3L> onf46: io ho avuto un problema simile con skype. ho scoperto nelle preferenze di skype che lui stava cercando sul /dev sbagliato.
<Holden> Eniox, si, o con lo stesso sistema o un server ftp, in base a cosa vuoi e puoi fare
<Holden> stallker, prova a riprodurlo con un lettore software, tipo mplayer o vlc
<onf46> ab3l, io non sono molto esperto riesci e essere più terre terra?
<stallker> Holden, si, con VLC si vede bene... magari domani metto on-line un dieci minuti di registrazione da decoder che non riesco a demuxare... se è un problema di ricezione di bassa qualità ci metto una pietra sopra e mi tengo le registrazioni così come sono
<Holden> stallker, se lo leggi con vlc non è quello il problema. magari con mplayer su terminare vedi se da qualche errore
<stallker> Holden, ora provo
<Holden> stallker, puoi provare anche con "ffmpeg -i file.ts -acodec copy -vcodec copy out.mkv"
<Ab3L> onf46: terra a terra, voglio dire che dipende dall'applicazione che usi. è quella che dev'essere configurata. dovresti guardare se è possibile modificare la configurazione da qualche parte.
<onf46> ora provo...
<Ab3L> onf46: cosa usi?
<onf46> a me più che latro interessava per facebook o skype...
<Eniox> Holden, con lo stresso
<Eniox> scusa, con lo stesso sistema come posso fare?
<Holden> Eniox, hai linux a lavoro?
<Eniox> Si si+
<Ab3L> onf46: per skype, vai nel menù opzioni ed entra in dispositivi video
<Holden> Eniox, beh basta fare gli stessi passaggi allora, e poi da casa usare l'ip del pc del lavoro
<Eniox> segliendo  tipo di server ftp?
<Ab3L> onf46: trovi un menù a tendina. io ho due scelte possibili, ma solo una è quella buona per me ( /dev/video0 )
<Holden> Eniox, no, sempre ssh
<Eniox> perfetto, e per la ip come faccio, quella esterna e sempre la stessa? scusa per le tante domande ma non so niente...
<Holden> !ip
<Eniox> ?
<Holden> Eniox, devi trovare l'ip del computer al lavoro, e capire se è accessibile dall'esterno
<Ab3L> onf46: per quanto riguarda facebook, purtroppo non trovo nemmeno dove si possa usare la webcam
<stallker> Holden, ho fatto la prova con mplayer... questo l'output: http://pastebin.com/bWFw5JW3     questi gli errori: http://pastebin.com/hqi4BSFq
<Holden> stallker, mi pare che funzioni, ma per il secondo paste gli errori non sono dovuti al file, ma al vo
<Holden> stallker, tra l'altro sembra sia un mpeg ps, e non un ts
<stallker> Holden, si il decoder mi crea un ps (cosè il vo?)
<Holden> stallker, vo=video output, il driver usato per l'uscita
<Holden> stallker, hmm non so perchè fa un ps, le trasmissioni usano il formato ts (transport stream)
<stallker> Holden, ok. la prova con ffmpeg mi ha dato un mkv impazzito... ti aiuta avere l'output?
<Holden> stallker, vediamo
<stallker> Holden, ecco l'output di ffmpeg: http://pastebin.com/MfinmTnj
<onf46> ab3l ho la stessa impostazione che hai tu su skype ma non funziona...
<Holden> stallker, quella versione è di 3 anni fa...
<Ab3L> onf46: non hai altre opzioni? /dev/video1 ? magari è quella da attivare. hai cliccato su prova? ti vedi nel riquadro?
<stallker> Holden, urka... mi ero dimenticato di dire che uso xubuntu 10.4! :(   c'è un motivo, ma è una storia lunga...
<Ab3L> onf46: come ha detto Holden, se su cheese funziona, non ci dovrebbe essere motivo che non vada anche su skype
<Holden> stallker, ffplay lo riproduce quel file? al di là di tutto mi sembra che questo decoder produca file un pò strani, quantomeno li elabora, visto che sono ts originariamente
<stallker> Holden, con fflpay - a occhio - tutto bene: http://pastebin.com/6yXdeB2V
<Holden> stallker, ok
<stallker> Holden, forse devo attrezzarmi con un decoder che crei files più vicini allo 'standard' DVB...
<Holden> stallker, io uso una scheda interna pci, funziona bene
<stallker> Holden, tagliare le registrazioni è un favore che faccio a una amica, poco pratica di pc... lei mi passa la chiavetta col film e io le tolgo la pubblicità, così non diventa matta con l'avanti veloce (ha una certa età...)
<stallker> Holden, non posso farle usare un pc... potrei farle cambiare decoder...
<Holden> capisco
<stallker> Holden, adesso porto il suo decoder in un appartamento col segnale digitale molto più forte (qui dà un 60% di qualità) e faccio delle prove
<Holden> stallker, buon divertimento
<stallker> Holden, grazie per l'aiuto :)
<Holden> di niente stallker
<hacker_> ciao
<hacker_> http://www.crocmax.net/?q=Hugo+Cabret#
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato al 10.04 sul netbook ma non vede la rete wireless. come facico?
<Alex99> faccio scusate...
<bodhibob> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<isotta>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<BetaBrain> !paste
<Bender__> Ciao a tutti, scusate potete aiutarmi con la scheda audio? Ho cambiato l'ingresso su line-in per registrare con la tastiera, ora non riesco più a ritornare a mic-in per ripristinare il microfono
<Bender__> ho skype e altri programmi inoperativi, posso solo rimettere il microfono nella line. Riavviato il sistema, cambiato nelle impostazioni le varie sorgenti audio. Nessun risultato.
<Bender__> c'è un modo per ripristinare la configurazione di pulseaudio?
<western> Cancella la cartella .pulse
<cecco> ciao a tutti! qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cecco> niente?
<cecco> Ho installato ubuntu 11.10 in una partizione del mio disco rigido, di circa 30 GB, però una volta configurato tutto e riavviato il pc, mi si apre una schermata viola e non mi va avanti!
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-11
<diego_> ciao!
<diego_> Mi funziona l'ibernazione!!
<diego_> ma vi rendete conto?!?!
<LostInMyHead1> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<LostInMyHead1> !tomcat
<ubot-it> tomcat is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApacheTomcat
<LostInMyHead1> !mercury
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mercury'
<LostInMyHead1> !xampp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xampp'
<LostInMyHead1> !xammp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xammp'
<LostInMyHead1> fuck
<LostInMyHead1> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<LostInMyHead1> !grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<LostInMyHead1> !lampp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lampp'
<LostInMyHead_> j
<LostInMyHead1> l
<mettiu> ciao devo aprire un file salvato sulla rete, direttamente da un programma, quale percorso devo seguire?
<LostInMyHead1> ciao a tutti
<massy> LostInMyHead, ciao
<glpiana> ola
<diego16231> ciao raga
<diego16231> leggevo in google commenti poco piacevoli su ubuntu a riguardo della tutela della privacy
<diego16231> degli utenti
<diego16231> ne sapete nulla ??
<TaLaDo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<diego16231> va bene
<diego16231> allora come si toglie la busta che mi è apparsa sulla barra in alto ???
<diego16231> e perche è apparsa ??
<diego16231> glpiana:  mi puoi aiutare?
<LostInMyHead> posso chiederti PERCHE' toglierla?
<diego16231> posso io voglio essere padrona del pc
<LostInMyHead> è apparsa perchè è previsa
<diego16231> e non viceversa
<LostInMyHead>  e la busta fa la differnza tra schiavo e re del mondo?
<LostInMyHead> nessuno si pone il problema della busta ... quindi nessuno sa aiutarti...
<LostInMyHead> cerca in google
<TaLaDo> diego16231, e che fastidio ti da?
<diego16231> e allora perche è apparsa??
<LostInMyHead> perchè ci sta di default nellversioni di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> come unity ha la barra laterale
<LostInMyHead> ha anche la busta
<LostInMyHead> .
<TaLaDo> oltre tutto è comoda secondo me così sai se ti arriva posta :)
<LostInMyHead> non ti va bene? ... cambia DE
<diego16231> cosa è DE
<LostInMyHead> cerca in google
<akis24> buongiorno
<diego16231> allore per togliere la busta dice google
<diego16231> devo aprire terminale e dgt  sudo apt-get autoremove indicator me etc etc
<diego16231> ora vedo cosa significa DE
<diego16231> ciao akis
<akis24> diego16231 ciao
<Clickpad> giorno a tutti
<diego16231> per ora DE non lo trovo
<akis24> DE = desktop environment
<massy> diego16231, DE è la veste grafica del sistema ubuntu,
<akis24> di solito
<massy> diego16231, se hai problemi con la busta (che male nn fa) io ti consiglio mate
<diego16231> non ho problemi con la busta volevo solo capire
<diego16231> come gestirla
<diego16231> per toglierla ho trovato
<diego16231> per rimetterla ancora no
<massy> la busta è un insieme di pacchetti tipo, messenger, email social network, altro nn è che un promemoria
<massy> ti avvisa quando ti arriva na mai,l messaggi e quant'altro
<diego16231> se qualcuno l'altro giorno me lo avesse spiegato non mi sarei incaponito
<massy> eh
<diego16231> si chiedevo cosa fosse e perche ma nessuno mi spiegava
<diego16231> e cosi mi sono intestardito per rimuoverla
<diego16231> ora se qualcuno mi dice come ripristinarla
<massy> questa è bella
<massy> se hia trovato come rimuoverla, sicuramente ritroverai come rimetterla
<massy> perche io n so
<diego16231> beh trovero
<diego16231> altrimenti resta cosi
<LostInMyHead> bastava cliccarci sopra per vedere cosa faceva
<Clickpad> Io avrei un problema con il clickpad del portatile, il puntatore salta e quando si prova a clicckare non si riesce quasi mai a clickare il punto corretto se qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento da darmi sarei molto grato
<TaLaDo> diego16231,  https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<Alessandro1998> Salve a tutti, al momento ho installato solo Ubuntu nel pc e vorrei rimuoverlo per piazzarci windwows 7 starter (ho solo la product key), o anche in dual boot, è indifferente, come posso fare? grazie in anticipo!
<massy> diego16231, ci sei?? leggi un pò qua http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-come-ripristinare-icona-volume-in-gnome-classic-ubuntu-12-04
<diego16231> ora provo TaLaDo
<massy> ciao talado
<diego16231> si un attimo
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli | Clickpad
<LostInMyHead> niente... il bot è morto
<LostInMyHead> Clickpad: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con...,  sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a  fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che  facesse..."
<ubot-it> Clickpad: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: per rimuoverlo basta formattare il disco
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: magari per sicurezza fai anche Per ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<FloodBotIt1> LostInMyHead: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: poi una volta installato windows puoi mettere linux in dual bot
<massy> Alessandro1998, vuoi metteere in dual boot entrambi??
<massy> LostInMyHead, ciao
<LostInMyHead> FloodBotIt1: funiziona un po' a cazz
<Alessandro1998> <massy> si
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: con solo la product key però non basta
<LostInMyHead> devi avere anche il disco...
<Alessandro1998> <LostInMyHead> Non posso crearlo in qualche modo?
<LostInMyHead> ma hai comprato il pc coi dischi di ripristino?
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998?
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: non si crea dal nulla....
<LostInMyHead> se hai una product key hai anche il disco
<Clickpad> Ho un problema con il clickpad, sto utilizzando ubuntu 12.10 e driver synapsic. funziona quasi tutto correttamente ad eccezzione di quando durante lo spostamento del cursore si tocca il clickpad in un altro punto con un secondo dito.
<LostInMyHead> Clickpad: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<LostInMyHead> e magari il modello della macchina
<Clickpad> il modello è lenovo ideapad s300
<Alessandro1998> <LostInMyHead>Non esiste un download? La product key è stampata sotto al computer, era preinstallato windows
<LostInMyHead> interfaccia Clickpad?
<Clickpad> si
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: non credo... per questo ti dicono di fare i dischi di ripristino quando compri il pc con sopra windows
<LostInMyHead> Clickpad: intendo con unity?
<Clickpad> ah ok diciamo che ho provato unity e gnome
<Clickpad> gnome sia con estensioni che classic
<Clickpad> e il problema si riscontra pure su kubuntu ma quella provata solo live
<Clickpad> ubuntu 64bit
<LostInMyHead> Clickpad: guarda di touchpad non me ne intendo...
<LostInMyHead> prova nel terminale .
<LostInMyHead> grep Iden /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alessandro1998> <LostInMyHead> quindi non posso più intallare windows?
<LostInMyHead> e pasta ill risultato
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massy> Alessandro1998, hai un tipo di pc dove il cd o dvd è dovuto al backup dell'immagine del disco contenuta dentro la macchina in una partizione sua
<massy> se è così
<massy> e hai formattato tutto,
<Clickpad> premetto che xorg.conf non c'è
<massy> allora devi scaricarti una iso
<massy> e usare il tuo product-key
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: non so... non seguiamo supporto a windows....
<LostInMyHead> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<LostInMyHead> Alessandro1998: chiedi su ##windows
<Clickpad> ho il 10-synaptics.conf nella cartella /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<LostInMyHead> Clickpad: mi metti in difficolta davverro... non ho mai affrontato problemi con tauchpad quindi non so come sono gestiti
<LostInMyHead> massy: touchpad ne sai qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Clickpad, non ho capito il problema del tuo touchpad
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: . funziona quasi tutto correttamente ad eccezzione di quando durante lo spostamento del cursore si tocca il clickpad in un altro punto con un secondo dito.
<cristian_c> Clickpad, e cosa succede in quel caso?
<Clickpad> cristian_c: ecco a quel punto il cursore fa un salto
<Clickpad> es. se sono in alto a sinistra sullo schermo
<cristian_c> Clickpad, uhm, immagino sia impostata qualche gesture particolare
<Clickpad> e tocco in basso a destra, mi ritrovo il mouse nell'angolo in basso a destra
<LostInMyHead> ma scusa... è multitouch?
<massy> LostInMyHead, zero assoluto
<cristian_c> Clickpad, quindi dovresti disattivarla
<Clickpad> sisi multi
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, sulla pagina del pc è indicato touchpad intelligente
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, quindi avrà delle gesture aggiuntive
<cristian_c> gli basta trasformarlo in un classico touchpad
<Clickpad> è na copia malfatta del touchpad del mac
<Clickpad> ecco critian
<cristian_c> o disattivare quella specifica proprietà
<cristian_c> lol
<Clickpad> come faccio a trasformarlo in un touchpad classico
<cristian_c> Clickpad, controlla che non sia attivo un certo software
<Clickpad> io ho provato disabilitando tutto pure i tap
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo il nome adesso
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<cristian_c> Clickpad, sei su unity?
<Clickpad> no ora su gnome
<Clickpad> ma è un attimo cambiare
<cristian_c> Clickpad, prima di tutto , ripristina le modifiche fatte
<cristian_c> Clickpad, gnome-shell?
<Clickpad> si
<cristian_c> se sei su gnome-shell, resta su gnome.shell
<Clickpad> ok
<Clickpad> adesso do un occhiata al link che mi hai passato
<cristian_c> Clickpad, controlla che non sia installato ginn
<cristian_c> Clickpad, verificalo
<cristian_c> Clickpad, anche tra i processi nel monitor di sistema
<Clickpad> tutto disabilitato
<Clickpad> e ginn non è installato
<cristian_c> uhm
<Clickpad> eh lo so sono perplesso pure io
<Clickpad> cmq giusto per la cronaca con win8 funzionava alla perfezione
<diego16231> TaLaDo:  ho scaricato indicator applet e aperto l'archivio ora
<Clickpad> neanche da dire che sia un problema hw
<diego16231> ??
<Clickpad> adsso mi sono preso la configurazione di un touchpad synaptics normale
<Clickpad> provo a passare quella
<Clickpad> riavvio x e ritorno
<cristian_c> lol
<Clickpad> è come se facesse interferenza
<Clickpad> con il comando synclient -m 100 riesco a vedere chiaramente che rileva correttamente 1 2 3 dita
<cristian_c> Clickpad, disabilita la terza
<Clickpad> quello posso farlo al volo senza dover riavviare il server grafico
<Clickpad> vediamo se va
<diego16231> TaLaDo:  mi segui
<diego16231> o qualcuno
<TaLaDo> diego16231, sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-complete
<TaLaDo> devi avere pazienza però sai a volte lavoro :
<diego16231> devo scriverlo da terminale ??
<TaLaDo> si
<diego16231> pero è in una chiavetta
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> diego16231, cosa è una chiavetta?
<diego16231> allora ho due pc
<diego16231> quello da cui scrivo
<diego16231>  e un altro dove ho installato ubu
<Clickpad> ok riavvio X
<Clickpad> vediamo a dopo
<diego16231> ho scaricato su questo e portato sull altro tramite chiavetta usb
<diego16231> ora nel terminale scrivo il comando che mi hai detto
<TaLaDo> diego16231, il comando che ti ho dato serve per reinstallare la "busta" poi non posso sapere cosa hai cmbinato
<massy> TaLaDo, ma nn fa prima a reinstallaer ubu?
<TaLaDo> massy, stai scherzando?
<massy> si
<diego16231> beh ci risentiremo
<diego16231> ciaooo grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<LostInMyHead> ciao ilaria
<ilaria> ciao
<ilaria> ho bisogno d'aiuto x la stampante,l'ho installata e configurata,però non riesco a stampare(neanche la pagina di prova), e non compaiono tra le info la quantità delle cartucce...
<ilaria> sapete come posso fare?
<LostInMyHead> guarda... se specifici magari il sitema operativo e il modello stamapante può capitare che qualcuno abbia qualche idea
<ilaria> ops scusa :/ . comunque ubuntu è 12.0 e la stampante è epson stylus sx 100
<akis24> ilaria qui trovi i driver per linux adatti e forse risolvi il prb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<ilaria> ok grazie mille
<akis24> prg
<massy> ilaria
<massy> io ho la stampante epson
<massy> posso aiutarti??
<massy> è uscita
<massy> azz
<cristian_c> massy,  ilaria has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<massy> ho letto
<massy> nn me ne fui accorto
<jester-> se non sei svelto si scassano subito
<Uzzi> ho la necessità di fare un file server, che però usi come base x user e groups un domani controller windows.non ho trovato molti howto, qualcusno potrebbe darmi qualche dritta?
<cristian_c> Uzzi, puoi spiegarti meglio?
<Uzzi> si vorrei creare un file server ubuntu, che però deve usare un server Windows come gestione e memurizzazione degli user e gruppi.
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> Uzzi: in lan?
<Uzzi> yez
<jester-> guardati samba
<jester-> c'è system-config-samba per configurare a fare a mano è un casino
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> ti crei gli user e le realtive pass
<jester-> Uzzi: pero un server che usa un altro server mi pare strano, che server sarebbe
<ilMagi> ciao a tutti
<Uzzi> jester-: il server di dominio winzoz devo x forza mantenerlo, quindi devo solo costruire il "contenitore" delle cartelle e dei files che voglio condividere in lan
<ilMagi> ragazzi vorrei un buon e caro ragazzo/a che possa stare a sentire 2 o 3 domande che ho su ubunto
<jester-> Uzzi: intendi il nome gruppo tio workgoup?
<jester-> !qualcuno | ilMagi
<ubot-it> ilMagi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Uzzi: samba su tutti i pc e decidi cosa condividere su un pc che chiamerai server
<jester-> Uzzi: configuri con system-config-samba
<Uzzi> i client sono ancora winzoz
<jester-> e tutti pc fann possono condividere in lan
<jester-> e che ti frega
<jester-> pure li abiliti la condivisione
<jester-> e setti una pass samba o non ti fa accedere
<Uzzi> i server ub deve condividere i files agli utenti memorizzati nel dc winzoz(quelli con cui i client winzoz si autenticano sul dominio)
<ilMagi> Sto passando a Linux... dove posso trovare assistenza? grazie
<jester-> in lan io prendo dal tuo pc nelle catella/cartelle condivise e dicidi se posso scriverci o non e tu dal mio
<jester-> ilMagi: qui di solito si cerca di fare assistenza
<jester-> ilMagi: sul forum pure
<Uzzi> ma deve essere il dc winzoz a dirci dove e cosa posso fare
<jester-> ilMagi: sul wiki
<ilMagi> Ah bene. mi mancano 308 MB da scaricare. ho preparato credo tutto il necessario per passare senza traumi
<ilMagi> backup
<jester-> Uzzi: non ho capito che tipo di lan vuoi farti, se il pc winz ha tutti i files e li vai a prendere solo li, o tutti i pc in lan possono interagire fra di loro
<ilMagi> appena finito il DL porto il .ios su USB e formatto il PC
<jester-> che siano winz o linux
<ilMagi> non avendo ancora troppa esperienza in ripristini da zero, vorrei un paio di info a livello di partizione dei dischi
<cristian_c> ilMagi, ios?
<ilMagi> come deve eseguirlo?
<jester-> ilMagi: dipende da come sei messo, come intendi essere messo
<ilMagi> ha ha ha ha
<jester-> ilMagi: se hai winz e lo vuoi tenere, se vuoi essere integralista e segarlo
<ilMagi> lo sapessi...
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> ilMagi: adesso il pc in questione come è messo
<ilMagi> winz?
<jester-> ilMagi: non dirci che è il solito pc p4 ricordo della nonna bla bla bla
<ilMagi> al momento sn su un PC cn vista business '08
<jester-> ilMagi: winz è sinonimo di uindos
<ilMagi> si l'avevo intutito la ma z sta per "zzz" (ronf)?
<jester-> ilMagi: il vista intendi tenerlo e avere un pc con un diual boot o lo vuoi segare e avere solo ubbuntu
<ilMagi> tendenzialmente pensavo solo a ubuntu
<ilMagi> pro e contro?
<jester-> ilMagi: se lo vuoi tenrer quanto spazio hai libero in vista
<jester-> ilMagi: winz puo sempre servire per problemi di compatibilità hw e sw
<ilMagi> con il PC ci lavoro e non so se sia saggio farlo di lunedì e passare "drasticamente" ma penso di essere abbastanza in grado di usare un PC con un'interfaccia "diversa"... :9
<jester-> ilMagi: per lavoro devi essere sicuro che la roba che usi ci sia in linux
<ilMagi> allora, al momento ho 2 hd così messi: 50GB su 175GB e altri 50GB su 122GB.
<jester-> ilMagi: se metti kubuntu la differenza di interfaccia è minima
<ilMagi> più 2 esterni uno con 150gb su 1tb  e uno con 300gb su 500gb
<LostInMyHead> si aspetta ... linux non è un'interfaccia diversa
<ilMagi> per lavoro intendo dire che crome e openoffice devono girare come un 45 giri di elvis
<ilMagi> :)
<jester-> ilMagi: vista su che hd sta e sull'altro cosa hai, a occhio il pc non pare sto granche come potenza gia è lento di suo se installi su hd esterno, cosa possiblie, avrai un linux un po rinco
<jester-> ilMagi: se liberi il secondo hd lo puoi installare li
<ilMagi> no su hd esterno solo files
<ilMagi> film e files
<jester-> che è poi il lavoro degli esterni
<ilMagi> quello da 500 è protetto e tengo archiviati lì i files di lavoro
<jester-> ilMagi: cpu e ram?
<ilMagi> genuine intel (R) CPU 575 @ 2.00 GHz
<ilMagi> di RAM 2gb
<jester-> ilMagi: pc fisso?
<ilMagi> no portatile
<jester-> con 2 hd?
<ilMagi> si.messo "a posto" più e più volte
<jester-> ilMagi: secondo me vista lo tieni,liberi il secondo hd e ci piazzi kubuntu
<ilMagi> quanto c'è bisogno per kubuntu?
<ilMagi> non possono bastare una decina di gb?
<jester-> ilMagi: selezionando il secondo disco scegli usa l'intero disco e fa tutto lui dula boort cpmpreso
<LostInMyHead> ma perchè sempre a promuovere kubuntu... fagli provare ubuntu... magari si trova bne
<jester-> LostInMyHead: è preoccupato per defferenza interfaccia da winz
<jester-> ti pare che unity sia user friendly per una arriva da uindos?
<LostInMyHead> se uno ha un elo di elasticità mentale zero problemi
<ilMagi> scusate ma ho appena scaricato ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> e sinceramente mi sono rotto gli agnisdei di spiegare come trovare le app a chi arriva li di fresco
<LostInMyHead> mettilo su cd e rovalo da live senza instllarlo
<ilMagi> nn posso farlo da USB?
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ilMagi> portarlo su CD sarebbe un bel po' più problematico
<ilMagi> si. già letto. per questo avevo pensato a USB ma ora lui mi diceva cd... :)
<ilMagi> ragazzi. scusate ma è proprio qui che avrei bisogno di supporto. 25% di quello che c'è scritto li nn mi torna... SISTEMA -> AMMINISTRATORE -> CREATORE DISCHI DI AVVIO?
<ilMagi> dove lo trovo?
<ilMagi> detta in milanese: seghè?!
<ilMagi> ah poi...come verifico se da BIOS posso effettuare il boot?
<LostInMyHead> eh... si arla di farlo da ubuntu....
<LostInMyHead> all'avvio del pc ti dice come entrare nel settaggio del bion
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | ilMagi
<ubot-it> ilMagi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<LostInMyHead> spesso è il tasto del
<LostInMyHead> e dalle impostazioni guardi la voce boot
<ilMagi> no ok. per entrare nel bios F2
<LostInMyHead> io farei un dvd che fai rima con meno sbattimenti
<ilMagi> ma come scopro se posso fare boot da usb o solo da CD?
<cristian_c> ilMagi, dal bios
<ilMagi> fatto! ragazzi vi ringrazio per quel che sono riuscito a capire. mi lancio. ciao
<LostInMyHead> speriamo non cada troppo bruscamente
<cristian_c> prendi il paracadute
<massy> salve
<pdor> ciao, qualcuno puo rimediare a questo problema? ed e' per questo che non riesco a installare avidemux? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1636192/
<pdor> ho pastebinato le ultime due righe di sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> pdor, vai nella gestione dei repository e cambia server, che it.archive non va bene ultimamente
<pdor> sono a berlino...
<glpiana> pdor, poi ridai update e vediamo se va
<pdor> ah
<pdor> ok grazie
<pdor> e per avidemux che continua a non vlersi installare come posso fare? che posso usare per convertire blu ray in avi?
<pdor> o devo cambiare canale....e quale?
<pdor> mi sa che riavvio....torno
<Uzzi> jester-: tuti i pc vanno a prendersi i file sul server ub
<DIEGO16231> ciao a tt
<DIEGO16231> come faccio a reinstallare l'applet indicator ???
<DIEGO16231> devo essere connesso ad internet
<DIEGO16231> ??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, perchè devi reinstallarlo? l'hai disinstallato?
<DIEGO16231> purtroppo si
<TaLaDo> DIEGO16231, ma stamane io ti ho dato un comando l'hai eseguito?
<DIEGO16231> si talado
<TaLaDo> DIEGO16231, e non si è installato?
<DIEGO16231> mi restituisce pacchetto non trovato
<TaLaDo> allora mi sa che hai fatto altro oltre che disinstallare l'applet
<cristian_c> lol
<DIEGO16231> boh
<DIEGO16231> io ho digitato sudo autoremove indicator me indicator messages
<DIEGO16231> per toglierlo
<DIEGO16231> per i motivi che ti ho spiegato stamane
<DIEGO16231> ma visto che mi dite che deve restare
<DIEGO16231> volevo ripristinarlo
<TaLaDo> DIEGO16231, nessuno ha detto che "deve" restare
<TaLaDo> ma i motivi per cui l'hai tolto nn li ho capiti
<LostInMyHead> lo lasciavi stare e non avevi problemi...
<DIEGO16231> proprio perche mi dicevano che doveva stare li
<TaLaDo> -.-
<DIEGO16231> LostInMyHead: se fossero stati piu chiari
<LostInMyHead> DIEGO16231: ti è stato detto tutto.. ti è stato detto a cosa serviva ieri, pastava che cliccavi sopra per capirlo, hai volutotoglierla quando tutti ti dicevano che non dava problemi e non c'era motivo di toglierla...
<LostInMyHead> l'hai tolta?
<LostInMyHead> ora vieni a chiedere come rimetterla?
<LostInMyHead> evitavi di toglierla
<TaLaDo>  diego16231, sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-complete
<LostInMyHead> se una cosa si può fare non vuol dire che devi farla
<TaLaDo> se mancano repo rimettili
<DIEGO16231> ma devo essere connesso
<DIEGO16231> ??
<TaLaDo> DIEGO16231, ora lo sei
<TaLaDo> fallo :)
<DIEGO16231> non con il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<DIEGO16231> dove ho ubuntu
<TaLaDo> DIEGO16231, certo che risulta difficoltoso aiutarti se non sei sul pc
<DIEGO16231> ne ho due
<TaLaDo> perdiamo tempo e basta
<DIEGO16231> uno connesso
<DIEGO16231> l'altro no
<LostInMyHead> per usare ubuntu è le installazioni online devi essere connesso
<DIEGO16231> grazie
<LostInMyHead> altrimenti ti scarichi il pacchetto e tutte le sue dipendenze
<DIEGO16231> si
<LostInMyHead> e lo installi
<LostInMyHead> pui trovare il acchetto su launchad probabilmente..
<DIEGO16231> allora lo cerco
<LostInMyHead> *puoi
<LostInMyHead> le dipendenze forse le hai
<DIEGO16231> LostInMyHead:  ora lo cerco poi di so dire
<DIEGO16231> sono su lauchad
<DIEGO16231> cosa de scaricare LostInMyHead
<DIEGO16231> applet indicator  package ?
<LostInMyHead> google DIEGO16231 cerca informazioni come hai fatto quando hai rimosso... io che ne so di che pacchetto ti occooree...nessuno che io sappia ha mai pensato che occorresse rimuoverla
<LostInMyHead> ti ho già dato suorto...quando ti ho detto di non rimuoverla
<DIEGO16231> va bene
<ilMagi> ciao a tutti
<ilMagi> ho appena installato ubuntu
<ilMagi> creato file imm su USB da 4 GB
<ilMagi> ora sto testando un po' come gira
<ilMagi> primo problemino: ho un HD esterno da 500 GB dove ho backuppato alla vecchia maniera del CTRL+C e CTRL+V alcuni files di cui ora ho bisongo per vedere come funzionano su questo nuovo s.o. l'HD è protetto cn psw. c'è un programmino unlocker. non me lo apre. chefffaccio?
<ilMagi> grazie
<ilMagi> l'HD è un WD My Passport
<ilMagi> da 550 GB
<ilMagi> *%==
<ilMagi> *500
<cristian_c> !enter | ilMagi
<ubot-it> ilMagi: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> ilMagi, se hai una password, non puoi utilizzarla?
<ilMagi> non mi apre il programma dove poi immettere la psw
<busy87> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<ilMagi> Eseguibile DOS/Windows (application/x-ms-dos-executable)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ilMagi, ma l'hai aperto con wine?
<LostInMyHead> no ilMagi linux non è windows
<LostInMyHead> gli eseguibili di windows non vanno in linux
<LostInMyHead> e non è detto che i programmi che usi in windows ci siano per linux e viceversa
<LostInMyHead> linux non è windows con un'altra interfaccia
<LostInMyHead> ma un sistema operativo completamente diverso
<ilMagi> grz lost. è proprio per questo che chiedo. magari esiste un programma sostitutivo x linux. sennò come faccio ad aprere il contnuto dell'HD?
<TaLaDo> ilMagi, da windows
<ilMagi> lol :) grazie! :=
<LostInMyHead> ho lo decripti su lwindows
<LostInMyHead> visto che non conosco quel programma e non so cosa fa
<jester->   per quello è sempre utile il buon winzoz
<ilMagi> se passo lHD su IOS lo trova lo riconosce e mi apre il progrmma x sbloccarlo
<TaLaDo> ilMagi, la mia non era una battuta
<cristian_c> ilMagi, cosa ti dice il sistema quando provi ad aprire l'hard disk?
<ilMagi> wait
<cristian_c> ilMagi, ios?
<busy87> ilMagi http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codice_oggetto
<jester-> da cellofono apple?
<jester-> se il cazzillo è attrezzato per roba mac lo apre se anche per linux lo aprirà altrimenti puppi
<ilMagi> questo è il nome: "Unlock.exe"
<ilMagi> me lo prova ad aprire con gestore di archivi
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> .exe non lo apre nemmeno ios o osx che sia se non ha un .app
<ilMagi> e mi dice che si è verificato un errore durante il caricamenteo dell'archivio
<jester-> ilMagi: ma leggi quello che ti scrivono?
<TaLaDo> eh
<ilMagi> si certo
<jester-> o sei il solito rantico col nick cambiato
<ilMagi> jester sn qui per cercare di risolvere qualcosa. di link da leggere penso ce ne siano biliardi
<ilMagi> su notebook pro cn lion apre
<LostInMyHead> ios apre gli exe?
<jester-> ilMagi: da un quarto d'ora ti stanno spiegando la differenza fra eseguibili .exe di winz ed eseguibili winzoz ma non sembra che tune tenga conto
<LostInMyHead> deve seere una versine nuova e sperimentale
<TaLaDo> lol
<TaLaDo> troll version 2.0
<jester-> LostInMyHead: non li apre, se apre il disco vuol dire che c'è un eseguibile osx
<LostInMyHead> jester-: ho ios ...
<jester-> LostInMyHead: e apre i .exe?
<LostInMyHead> ma grazie per aver risposto
<LostInMyHead> no apunto
<busy87> :o
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> ilMagi, ma io non i riferivo all'exe, mi riferivo al disco, lol
<ilMagi> non mi risulta. non mi risulta che sia così...non so uin che maniera ma accade. ci sn altri files nell'HD per "l'autorun". vabbè cmq grazie.
<TaLaDo> ilMagi, appunto
<jester-> cristian_c: in breve il cazzillo hd va sicuro con winz
<ilMagi> magari può essere che ci sia un osx non so
<TaLaDo> ci sono altri file e quindi in ios va
<jester-> forse con roba mac se ha l'equivalente .app e non va su linux
<TaLaDo> evidenza vuole non ci siano quelli per linux
<cristian_c> jester-, se si spiegasse cosa gli risponde il sistema, sarebbe tutto più chiaro...
<jester-> cristian_c: ma sarebbe finito il giochino
<cristian_c> jester-, ma lui non risponde...
<TaLaDo> lol
<cristian_c> jester-, già, vero
<ilMagi> domanda: ci sono magari programmi che devo scaricare per lion prima che si possa definire "totalemente operativo" o è già a posto così! ricordo che vengo da windows. siate clementi, se c'avete voglia.
<TaLaDo> ilMagi, qui si da supporto per ubuntu
<ilMagi> [14:36] <ilMagi> me lo prova ad aprire con gestore di archivi [14:37] <TaLaDo> -.- [14:37] <jester-> .exe non lo apre nemmeno ios o osx che sia se non ha un .app [14:37] <ilMagi> e mi dice che si è verificato un errore durante il caricamenteo dell'archivio
<TaLaDo> ?
<ilMagi> scusa ho scritto lion
<jester-> che è mac
<LostInMyHead> ma tu non avevi vista stamattina?
<ilMagi> ho scritto lion intendevo ubuntu
<jester-> LostInMyHead: il tempo cambia in fretta
<ilMagi> si questa mattina avevo vista! :)
<cristian_c> ilMagi, scusa, ma usi apple o microsoft
<cristian_c> ?
<TaLaDo> tra un paio d'ore ha dos
<cristian_c> non si capisce
<cristian_c> lol
<FloodBotIt1> cristian_c: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> lol
<ilMagi> questa mattina avevo vista. uso anche mac (non ne ho di personale) e ora sono a linux. conto di non andare su dos! :) detto questo, ribadendo, provo ad aprire e l'errore che mi da è il seguente: "Si è verificato un errore durante il caricamenteo dell'archivio."
<cristian_c> ilMagi, ma quale archivio?
<jester-> cristian_c: ma .exe
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> capisssciallui
<cristian_c> jester-, ancora con l'exe?
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> -,-''
<ilMagi> cos'è .ico?
<TaLaDo> ilMagi, dai dillo che prendi in giro
<cristian_c> ilMagi, icona di windows
<LostInMyHead> !rtfm | ilMagi
<ubot-it> ilMagi: rtfm is Read The Fucking Manual => http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rtfm
<cristian_c> ilMagi, cosa succede quando tenti di aprire il disco da ubuntu?
<TaLaDo> seee
<ilMagi> la simpatia si spreca!
<jester-> TaLaDo: le lu
<TaLaDo> :)
<LostInMyHead> ilMagi http://arcadia.stefanochizzolini.it/common/contents/it/gnu-linux/LNW.htm
<ilMagi> ragazzi miei...c'avete proprio tanto tempo da dedicare a queste robe! sn felice x voi! grazie per l'attenzione e il disturbo. se non avete voglia di dedicarvi agli incapaci in merito come il sottoscritto (voi sarete nati imparati e non avrete mai chiesto, in questo amibito o in altri ambiti) andate a fare q.sa che vi risulti più gradevole. non serve stare qui in una chat di supporto a dimostrare di essere "capaci" per poi non esser
<ilMagi> ppo esaustive. taluni non capiscono e non sono pratici. e in risposta al RTFM...ti direi "il manuale non lo leggo perchè non c'ho voglia, preferisco pagare qualcuno!"
<ilMagi> grazie ancora!
<ilMagi> ciao
<ilMagi> (lo so che non devo usare l'invio come punteggiatura, ma mi dimentico e poi quando ho già schiacciato me ne ricordo! scusami! mi fustigherò per questo!) a-ri-ciao!
<jester-> ilMagi: non attacca
<jester-> fattene una ragione
<bobbybong> ilMagi, se il produttore dell'hardisk ha messo un programmino proprietari per criptare la partizione se vuoi usarlo su linux sposti ifiles che ha dentro su un altro hardisk e lo formatti
<ilMagi> attacca attacca. qui ha già messo 10 cm di neve! :) ragazzi, mice ce l'ho cn voi! mi avete aiutato! sono riconoscente. mi permettevo solo di darvi la mio opionione dal punto di vista umano...non devo mica cambiarvi o redarguirvi. ho 25 anni e nn mi permetterei mai.
<ilMagi> tradotto nell'attuale mia condizione è: se vuoi usare ubuntu prima di sera alzi il fondoschiena, vai da mediaworld, ti compri una ltro HD senza puttanate vari e copi tutto li! :) inmancabile soluzione! grazie
<cristian_c> ilMagi, altro che rtfm. uno ti fa una domanda e tu non rispondi nemmeno.... -,-'
<felice> sera
<jester-> e serena notte
<LostInMyHead> pomeriggio
<jester-> lol
<LostInMyHead> le 25:16 per precisione
<LostInMyHead> *15:16
<jester-> lol
<LostInMyHead> 'pomeriggio rusfus
<rusfus> salve
<rusfus> ho bisogno di qualche consiglio
<rusfus> da qualche mese ho eliminato microsoft passando a xubuntu
<LostInMyHead> pessima idea
<LostInMyHead> ti serviva prima il consiglio :
<LostInMyHead> :P
<rusfus> mi sto rendendo conto che xubuntu presenta qualche problematica e ho deciso di cambiare distro
<LostInMyHead> ottima idea
<cristian_c> rusfus, e quindi perché sei qui?
<cristian_c> lol
<rusfus> ora : sono indeciso se mettere ubuntu o debian.
<LostInMyHead> ottima idea la rima... pessima la seconda
<cristian_c> rusfus, caratteristiche del pc: cpu, ram?
<rusfus> cristian_c il mio problema e che non so usare al 100% linux
<LostInMyHead> manco io
<rusfus> ecco perche' chiedo consigli. fondamentalmente sono un utente desktop e di programmazione ne capisco poco
<jester-> rusfus: quindi?
<cristian_c> lol
<rusfus> cosa mi consigliate??
<LostInMyHead> già dato il consiglio
<jester-> rusfus: anche non le ragasse si impara cammin facendo
<cristian_c> rusfus, lo so che non è di moda rispondere alle domande, ma il problema è tuo
<rusfus> asd
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> rusfus: cone le ragasse mica non uno si frate per non imparare
<jester-> anzi si ingegna a manetta
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: non so se hai capito che a tutti gli utanti quando si connettono appare in PVT il messaggio "ignorate le doamnde di cristian_c" :P
<rusfus> allora, riformulo la mia domanda. per un utente ignorante come me, e meglio ubuntu o debian??
<rusfus> so che ubuntu deriva da debian
<jester-> rusfus: sono uguali
<LostInMyHead> UBUNTU
<cristian_c> 15:22:55 <cristian_c> rusfus, caratteristiche del pc: cpu, ram?
<LostInMyHead> ubutntu è una debian fatta per essere user friendly
<rusfus> jester , leggendo a giro ho visto che debian e + stabile
<jester-> cambia il piatto ma è la stessa minestram debina fatta col riso integrale e fagioli borlotti, ubuntu con quello raffinato e qualche spezia in piu
<LostInMyHead> rusfus: devi gestirci uno shuttle della nasa?
<rusfus> cristian_c mi ricordi per favore il comando da terminale per vedere le caratteristiche del pc??
<cristian_c> rusfus, fai prima a dirmi il modello di pc
<LostInMyHead> rusfus: sudo: leggi caratteristiche dal catalogo
<rusfus> il notebook che uso e un acer aspire 5600 con cpb da 1.8 Gh
<jester-> rusfus: e usi un netbook per lavoro?
<rusfus> (e stata sostituita) il pc fisso l'ho assemblato
<bobbybong> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model
<rusfus> jester no
<cristian_c> rusfus, atom? E di ram?
<LostInMyHead> rusfus: più importante è la ram
<rusfus> ram 1Gb. atom??
<rusfus> sul fisso ho 3 Gb di ram
<LostInMyHead> rusfus: 1gb di ram fai fatica
<LostInMyHead> non è impossibile... ma ti consiglio xubuntu
<blacklist> salve a tutti
<LostInMyHead> prova lubuntu
<cristian_c> rusfus, mi dispiace, ma se opti per *buntu, xubuntu è la migliore scelta
<rusfus> ciao blacklist
<glpiana> kubuntu senza effetti con base openbox gira decentemente su 512 mega di ram
<cristian_c> rusfus, altrimenti ti costruisci la tua debian come più ti piace
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: anche se opta per debian
<blacklist> vorrei chiedervi se aggiornando il kernel su kubuntu 12.04 Lts mi conviene o no ?
<glpiana> blacklist, ti conviene o no cosa?
<cristian_c> beh, a questo punto una debian + kde, o chakra
<LostInMyHead> ciao glpiana
<jester-> blacklist: il kernel se non hai segato il metapacco si aggiorna da solo all'ultima versione stabile
<rusfus> cristian_c siamo punto e accapo. sono alle prime armi, come faccio a farmi una mia versione di debian??
<glpiana> rusfus, cristian_c LostInMyHead , continuate il discorso in #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<jester-> rusfus: su #debian-it conoscono a fondo la debian
<rusfus> jester ok, mo ci vado e vedo cosa mi consigliano
<LostInMyHead> rusfus: scrivi nel messaggio /j #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, ???
<rusfus> grazie a tutti
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, è già in #ubuntu-it
<rusfus> ok lostinmyhead
<rusfus> appunto
<LostInMyHead> rusfus: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<rusfus> ok
<LostInMyHead> scusa glpiana
<bobbybong>  /j #debian-it
<tury1979> ciao a tutti
<tury1979> qualcuno mi darebbe una mano con x11vnc?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | tury1979
<ubot-it> tury1979: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tury1979> c'e' un modo per connettere piu' utenti in remoto con x11vnc?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> tury1979, hai letto il man?
<tury1979> si e riesco a connetermi
<tury1979> ma se provo con una seconda connessione
<tury1979> non fa nulla
<cristian_c> tury1979, come ti colleghi?
<blacklist_> Scusate mi è caduta la connessione volevo chiedervi se sgg. il kernel di Kubuntu 12.04 Lts ho qualche miglioramento o no ?
<g16> dipende dalle applicazioni che ti interessa migliorare
<tury1979> christian_c, con remmina
<cristian_c> blacklist_, la tua domanda può avere soltanto una risposta soggettiva
<cristian_c> !info remmina
<ubot-it> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu8 (quantal), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB (Only available for any all)
<blacklist_> cristian_c:  ma agg. è possibile che si smink. tutto ?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> tury1979, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2027389
<blacklist_> ok allora che vers. di kernel che è stabile mi suggerite
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> blacklist_, che problemi hai? Che distro usi?
<cristian_c> ah, 12.04
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: poi fai acnhe domande ha cui hanno già risposto...
<cristian_c> blacklist_, io ho il 3.2.0-37 e va bene
<jester-> blacklist_: il sistema e quindi anche il kernel è comune a tutte le versioni, cambia solo la tonaca
<blacklist_> anche io su Kubuntu 12.04
<jester-> blacklist_: che problemi ti da
<jester-> 3.2.0-37-generic
<mystic> ciao a tutti
<LostInMyHead> ciao
<jester-> questo pure in ubuntu unity e gnome
<mystic> ho un problema con java su 12.10
<jester-> ed è l'ultimo stabile
<blacklist_> jester-: ma dato che molti agg. il kernel anche su versioni tipo la 11.10  dicendo che ci sono miglioramenti , mi sono rivolto a voi per avere più risposte
<jester-> mystic: coon queli java
<mystic> installato il 7 da ubuntu software center
<mystic> ma non funziuona
<jester-> blacklist_: 11.10 monta un kernel piu vecchio di versione ma cosa intendi per miglioraenti, hai qualche periferica con non funza?
<jester-> mystic: servono le oracle, le open non sono 100%  compatibili
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<mystic> come installo le oracle?
<jester-> mystic: serve un ppa, comincia a togliere le installate e tutta la roba icedtea
<blacklist_> no ho tutto funzionante ma vorrei vedere se ci sono miglioramenti come velocità oltre a riconoscere periferiche più nuove
<cristian_c> blacklist_, se paciocchi poi non chiedere assistenza qui, se va male
<mystic> ok mi lasci il ppa per favore
<blacklist_> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> e di che?
<stonygate> Cristian_c ho un problemino!!! il server rallenta di brutto la connessione ed ho un sistem log enorme
<LostInMyHead> mystic: messaggio privato
<cristian_c> nulla ho suggerito
<jester-> blacklist_: la velocità dipende dalla macchina che hai in mano piu che dal kernel e se pe periferiche che hai integrate o no funzano vuool dire che il kernel è ok
<stonygate> sislog!
<g16> il sistema è quello, non è che aggiornando va molto più veloce. Se hai applicazioni specifiche ti leggi i changelog delle versioni che ti interessano, sennò l'aggiornamento fine a se stesso è una perdita di tempo.
<stonygate> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1636541/
<cristian_c> !dettagli | stonygate
<ubot-it> stonygate: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> mystic: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<jester-> mystic: sudo apt-get update
<stonygate> Per accedere al server via html impiega molto tempo, ogni tanto si blocca (caricamento pagina) e poi riparte, il led di attivita hdd e sempre su rosso
<LostInMyHead> jester-: gli ho passato il link all'articolo di quel sito in rivato
<cristian_c> stonygate, se non sbaglio, volevi ridurre il consumo di energia sul server
<cristian_c> e ti avevano spiegato che acresti ridotto al massimo un 10%
<jester-> mystic: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<cristian_c> *avresti
<stonygate> si ma ho lasciato un po perdere per il momento devo ancora capire bene come fare!
<cristian_c> ok
<fabio> Ciao a tutti
<fabio> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a risolvere un problema?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mystic> perfetto ora funziona java 7, grazie mille
<fabio> Ho una chiavetta huawei della Tim e sto cercando di utilizzarla su Lubuntu pero' la casella della banda larga mobile e' sempre deselezionata, io la seleziono, clicco per connettermi con la chiavetta ma appena un secondo dopo non tenta piu di connettersi e la casella relativa a banda larga mobile e' ancora deselezionata...
<stonygate> in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN dipende dal mio dns?
<cristian_c> fabio, screenshot
<cristian_c> stonygate, apache?
<LostInMyHead> !image | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<LostInMyHead> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<stonygate> dici che dipende da Apache?
<stonygate> faccio subito una prova chiudendo il servizio
<cristian_c> stonygate, controlla il log di anche, non devi scomodare il syslog
<cristian_c> *apache
<stonygate> allora ho fermato apache il syslog continuava a scrivere in-addr.arpa/PTR/IN ecc. mentre in apache2/errorlog dava aught SIGTERM, shutting down
<stonygate> Fermitutti ho trovato !! non so perche ma era il servizio Bind DNS
<LostInMyHead> fossero tutti così si che sarebbe facile dare supporto :P
<stonygate> Ora è fermo e non ho piu latenze!! ;Mha!!!
<fabio> come faccio a fare uno screen shot?
<cristian_c> fabio, usi unity?
<cristian_c> ah, lubuntu
<cristian_c> fabio, scrot -u -d 5 mio_screenshot.png
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> fabio, scrot -u -d 5 'mio_screenshot.png'
<fabio> dA terminale immagino..giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> per la verità io ho usato anche lxscreenshot ma non si trova nei repo ufficiali
<LostInMyHead> ma il tasto "stamp" non funzina su lubuntu ???
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, questo è più raffinato
<LostInMyHead> azz...
<LostInMyHead> e di una facilità......
<cristian_c> per me è facile
<fabio_> e ora come faccio a postarlo?
<cristian_c> !image | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_> http://imagebin.org/246271
<cristian_c> fabio_, l'opzione è attiva
<cristian_c> nel senso che la puoi cliccare/spuntare
<fabio_> si
<cristian_c> Abilita rete a banda larga mobile
<fabio_> pero' quando io la spunto e poi clicco connetti su timmaxi prova a connettersi ma subito dopo 'cade' la connessione e la casella ritorna a non essere spuntata
<fabio_> e' il fatto della casella che si deseleziona da sola che non riesco a capire..
<mibofra> fabio_ : che problema hai?
<fabio_> mibofra, scusa il ritardo ma non ho visto. Non riesco a far rimaner selezionata la voce "abilita rete a banda larga mobile"
<christian73> ciao
<jester-> fabio_: ma hai aggiunto la connessione?
<jester-> mibofra: sveglia
<fabio_> qui trovi lo screenshot http://imagebin.org/246271 , so che e' selezionabile ma quando la spunto e provo a connettermi, mi si deseleziona e non si connette
<christian73> posso fare una domanda quasi sciocca
<cristian_c> fabio_, se provi ora il modem su windows, va?
<mibofra> scusa, jester-
<cristian_c> !domanda | christian
<ubot-it> christian: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_> si l'ho aggiunta e come vedi e' presente nella lista delle connessioni
<cristian_c> !domanda | christian73
<ubot-it> christian73: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mibofra> fabio_: non hai finito il credito , vero :D ?
<fabio_> ora provo
<cristian_c> mibofra, eh eh, ho pensato la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> XD
<christian73> ok scusate. vorrei installare il file iso di ubuntu (sono un novizio) sul portatile direttamente dalla usb...
<fabio_> no, assolutamente xD sono andato l'8 a rinnovarla in un centro tim e il commesso mi ha detto che in un ora sarebbe stato possibile utilizzarla
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | christian73
<ubot-it> christian73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<christian73> grazie... controllo
<cristian_c> fabio_, testa anche in windows
<cristian_c> christian73, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<christian73> cristian_c......non so cosa sia l'hash
<cristian_c> !md5 | christian73
<ubot-it> christian73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<rusfus_> ci mancava anche il temporale
<rusfus_> cristian_c ultma csa e poi giuro e prometto di rompere. sul pc che voglio condividere mi conviene usare l'installazione desktop o server
<cristian_c> rusfus_, ce l'hai il gruppo di continuità?
<rusfus_> sul fisso si
<cristian_c> rusfus_, se hai la roba da condividere sul pc, allroa server
<cristian_c> *allora
<jester-> il portabile si continua sa solo
<rusfus_> ok grazie. scappo
<cristian_c> rusfus_, in ogni caso puoi installare il server anche con la desktop
<rusfus_> ?
<jester-> server non ha grafica
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, basta che lo si stacca dall'alimentazione :D
<jester-> poi cristian_c ti impara la riga di comando
<cristian_c> desktop, desktop
<cristian_c> :P
<rusfus_> lollol
<rusfus_> installo la desktop. scappo se no mi linciano!! grazie di tutto
<fabio> non riesco a far funzionare la chiavetta neanche con windows
<fabio> perche' si blocca proprio la finestra e non riesco ad interagire
<fabio> comunque credo sia un problema del mio pc che e' vecchio ed arranca!
<pdor> ciao date supporto per installare avidemux su xubuns?tu 12 lt
<pdor> lts
<jester-> pdor: è nel softcenter
<pdor> scusa :)
<pdor> grazie
<cristian_c> fabio, controlla il credito con la sim sul telefonino
<cristian_c> lol
<pdor> mmm ma non puo' convertire blu ray in avi vero?
<pdor> riformulo: l'avidemux che e' nel softcanter non converte i blu ray vero?
<pdor> e nel caso immagino che non si possa avere supporto per installare il debian..dove posso andare?
<pdor> niente battute faclli...
<jester-> pdor: non lo so
<pdor> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> pdor: ma in #debian-it
<RedVolcano> salve
<pdor> ah grazie
<RedVolcano> sto tentando di installare Ubuntu su micro sd (con adattatore sd). Ho già trovato una guida sul forum UK sulle partizioni da creare, etc. Il punto è che, pur settando le preferenze di bios, in modo tale da avviare prima da Sd, è come se quest'ultima non venisse ricnosciuta e, quindi, parte Windows normalmente,
<jester-> RedVolcano: avvio da sd è supportato^
<jester-> ?
<RedVolcano> la Sd è funzionante (testata); mentre l'adattatore micro sd-> sd , presenta l'opzione di locking. Chiaramente, non l'ho effettuato.
<RedVolcano> grazie Jester. Intendi dire se il mio pc supporta avvio da sd?
<jester-> RedVolcano: il pc supporta boot da usb e sd?
<RedVolcano> si si, supportato.
<cristian_c> RedVolcano, hai reso la sd bootabile?
<jester-> RedVolcano: sd da quanti gb
<RedVolcano> Non vorrei il problema risiedesse nell'adattatore. Significherebbe che dovrei spostarmi su una Sd Card, al posto di utilizzare una micro sd con adattatore?
<jester-> RedVolcano: sd da quanti gb
<RedVolcano> @cristian: si, resa bootabile. Il tutto eseguito tramite Unetbootin
<jester-> e ci devi piazzare mbr
<RedVolcano> @Jester: micro sd card da 8gb
<jester-> RedVolcano: quindi intendi la live
<RedVolcano> si, mi sono espresso male, scusate.
<cristian_c> RedVolcano, quando booti da usv, cosa fai normalmente?
<cristian_c> *usb
<jester-> RedVolcano: prova con questo tool da winzoz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> è er mejo
<RedVolcano> volevo provare Ubuntu, in poche parole. La mia ultima prova, risale a moltissime release fa. Ho visto che ha fatto notevoli passi avanti. Il fine ultimo, sarebbe quello di provarlo in live per qualche giorno, farmi un'idea e, in caso, affiancarlo a Windows. Pensavo, tra l'altro, di installare (poi) il tutto, sempre sulla stessa micro sd. In modo tale da non intaccare l'hdd, ma avere "sempre dietro" Ubuntu.
<jester-> RedVolcano: prova con questo tool da winzoz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<RedVolcano> @Jester: dici sia meglio di Unetbootin?
<jester-> RedVolcano: non c'è paragone
<jester-> se fatta la sd cpn quello non boota il problema è di sicuro la sd  ma
<jester-> non hai una usb da un paio di giga?
<RedVolcano> d'accordo, Provo. Grazie mille per via del supporto! Nel caso in cui qualcosa non dovesse andare, penso tornerò. Grazie ancora!
<cristian_c> RedVolcano, quando booti da usv, cosa fai normalmente?
<cristian_c> *usb
<cristian_c> io ad esempio devo selezionare il device dalla lista che appare con F5
<cristian_c> o simile
<badir> ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<badir> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | badir
<ubot-it> badir: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<badir> ho scaricato le icone Faenza-Fresh e non riesco ad installarle
<badir> sono tar.bz
<cristian_c> !chat | badir
<ubot-it> badir: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> badir, qui solo supporto a software presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> badir, in ogni caso, se sei su gnome, nella finestra dei temi c'è il pulsante per installare nuovi temi
<cristian_c> e ho visto anche in kde
<badir> no su Unity , scusa sono alle prime armi con Ubuntu e finche' i file scaricati sono deb tutto ok perche' lo fa softwere center ma i tar.bz non ci riesco proprio
<cristian_c> badir, che comunque usa sempre gnome
<cristian_c> badir, leggi le istruzioni
<cristian_c> badir, e apri la finestra dei temi
<cristian_c> delle icone
<badir> adesso ho la cartella zippata in cartella Home
<cristian_c> badir, segui le indicazioni che ti ho dato
<badir> ascolta ma per imparare bene  ubuntu che mi piace tantissimo dove mi consigli di andare a leggermi qualcosa
<cristian_c> !wiki | badir
<ubot-it> badir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<badir> magari ad usare terminale
<cristian_c> !comandi | badir
<ubot-it> badir: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<badir> bene , grazie infinite
<badir> da quando ho ubuntu windows 8 non lo apro quasi piu'
<badir> ho il 13.04
<cristian_c> badir, non eliminare win 8
<cristian_c> badir, ti servirà
<cristian_c> badir, ehm, la 13.04 non è ancora uscita
<LostInMyHead> non badir come fai ad avere la 13.04 che non è uscita
<badir> no questo no
<badir> e' perfetto
<cristian_c> badir, è una alpha, esce ufficialmente ad aprire
<cristian_c> *aprile
<badir> e' perfetto , adesso ho pure aggiornato il kernel
<cristian_c> badir, non puoi chiedere supporto qui finché non esce ufficialmente
<badir> volevo solo provare le icone Faenza
<LostInMyHead> da dove hai scaricato la 13.04?
<cristian_c> badir, si da supporto solo a software ufficiale
<LostInMyHead> olteretutto è instabile
<cristian_c> badir, per le versioni di sviluppo devi domandare in un altro canale
<badir> sai che non mi ricordo stavo pensando per dirtelo
<LostInMyHead> e potrebbe bloccarsi per qualche aggiornamento o simili
<LostInMyHead> er questo è alpha test
<akis24> forse l'ha presa qui .. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<LostInMyHead> rimane un sistema operativo non rilasciato
<LostInMyHead> e in fase di sviluppo
<badir> ho masterizzato l'immagine raring-desktop-i386
<LostInMyHead> che verrà rilasciato ad aprile
<LostInMyHead> non ha supporto tecnico nel canale ufficiale
<akis24> ovvio sono le build giornaliere
<LostInMyHead> e potrebbe cambiare da un giorno all'altro
<cristian_c> !beta | badir
<ubot-it> badir: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<LostInMyHead> e smettere di funzionare badir
<badir> beh ! lo uso per diletto
<badir> ho sempre windws 8
<LostInMyHead> badir: ma ti conviene usare la 12.10
<cristian_c> badir, leggi il bot
<LostInMyHead> rilasciata ad ottobre
<LostInMyHead> e funzionante e supportata
<LostInMyHead> soprattuto se sei nuovo di ubuntu
<badir> comunque e' perfetto
<LostInMyHead> e se ticapita un problema non sai dove mettere mani
<LostInMyHead> badir: è perfetto ora
<LostInMyHead> domani magari ti si sminchia
<cristian_c> badir, chiedi soltanto nel canale che ti ho indicato, nel caso
<badir> ok Cristian
<badir> comunque non lo uso per lavoro quindi lo formatto quando voglio, ho altre distro
<LostInMyHead> badir: è in costante cambiamento, quinti a volte un'alpha tra un aggiornamento e l'altro si riempie di errori o si sminchia comletamente perdendo tutto
<LostInMyHead> badir: usa ubuntu 12.10
<badir> si ho pure quello Plus 10
<LostInMyHead> plus10
<LostInMyHead> non so cosa sia
<badir> scaricato da istituto Majorana
<LostInMyHead> ma usa quella ufficiale
<LostInMyHead> anche per quella non c'è supporto
<cristian_c> badir, lol
<LostInMyHead> ne esiste una ufficiale
<badir> 12.10 con ambienti desktop gia' installati
<jester-> i tarocchi
<badir> Istituto Majorana , prova farci un giro
<LostInMyHead> ubuntu, kubuntu , lubuntu nelle versioni 12.10
<badir> Antonio Camparo
<LostInMyHead> lo conosciamo...una ubuntu taroccata
<LostInMyHead> non supportata
<badir> ah
<badir> sono proprio ingenuo
<LostInMyHead> esiste quella sul sito uffficiale ubuntu.com
<badir> comunque ho diverse immagini di distro da debian a suse
<jester-> badir: va da se per logica che il miglior supporto lo ricevi nell'officona originale
<badir> il migliore resta sempre Ubuntu comunque
<LostInMyHead> o quelle di ubuntu.it che ha già i pacchetti italiani
<badir> comunque il 13.10 mi si aggiorna
<badir> 13.04
<LostInMyHead> certo....
<badir> scusa
<LostInMyHead> ma è una alpha
<LostInMyHead> quindi tra un aggiornamento e l'altro potrebbe bloccarsi
<badir> magari arriva prima di aprile
<cristian_c> 13.10? Addirittura
<LostInMyHead> non è stata rilasciata... quindi il codice non è testato
<LostInMyHead> si testa in beta
<LostInMyHead> e poi rilasciata
<LostInMyHead> badir: non esce prima
<LostInMyHead> esce ad aprire
<LostInMyHead> quella che hai scaricato serve agli sviluppatori
<LostInMyHead> e ai tester
<LostInMyHead> quando sarà beta
<jester-> ma figurati se la 13.10 è gia in cantiere, per le alpha parte tutto una settimama dopo il rilascio stabile
<badir> l'ho scoperto da poco ubuntu e mi ha affascinato da subito
<jester-> e c'è una scaletta ben precisa
<badir> non sapevo quale distro scegliere
<LostInMyHead> ok.. ora hai scoperto che la versione giusta è la 12.10 che trovi sul sito
<cristian_c> la distro del futuro
<cristian_c> *dal futuro
<badir> guarda ora ho provato sto 13.04 vediamo che scherzi mi fa
<cristian_c> lol
<LostInMyHead> ....
<jester-> badir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<badir> oggi ho aggiornato il kernel 3.8.0-3
<LostInMyHead> si e domani lo aggiorni ancora
<LostInMyHead> è instabile e in continua evoluzione
<LostInMyHead> e domani magari non ti va più
<badir> e io reinstallo il 12.10
<LostInMyHead> badir: senti fai come vuoi.... ma qua non si da supporto su 13.04
<badir> siete stati gentilissimi
<cristian_c> io no
<cristian_c> :P
<LostInMyHead> visto che ancora non se ne conoscono le caratteristiche e il funzionamento
<badir> vi terro' informati......provero' sulla mia pelle
<LostInMyHead> no...non siamo interessati
<akis24> :)
<LostInMyHead> ci stanno dei canli apposta
<badir> allora mi consigliate il 12.10
<LostInMyHead> così parrebbe
<badir> e quando esce .....aggiorneremo o mi tengo sempre quello ?
<LostInMyHead> tua scelta
<LostInMyHead> ognuno fa come vuol
<cristian_c> badir, puoi aggiornare come installare da dvd
<LostInMyHead> o tenere quella che hai
<badir> dai al massimo c'e sempre il metodo live cd
<LostInMyHead> per cosa?
<badir> comunque grazie ragazzi !!!!! Mi ricordero' dei vostri consigli. Vado sui siti che mi avete consigliato .Ciao a tutti
<SteveFletcher> Salve avrei una domanda
<SteveFletcher> in realtà molto semplice
<SteveFletcher> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> SteveFletcher falla ..
<SteveFletcher> ok volevo sapere se l'immagine di ubuntu che ho scaricato è già bootable oppure no
<SteveFletcher> cioè
<akis24> certo la masterizzi e si avvia
<SteveFletcher> se mi basta masterizzarla normalmente in un cd o se lo devo fare bootable
<akis24> è gia' avviabile
<jester-> SteveFletcher: va scritta non copiata
<SteveFletcher> perfetto grazie mille!
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<LostInMyHead> SteveFletcher: si però se è ubuntu12.10 occorre un DVD
<Pippone> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come si fa per installare ubuntu tramite chiavetta usb.. mi basta scompattare il file iso e metterlo nella chiavetta?
<Pippone> non posso usare un cd-dvd
<Pippone> ?
<akis24> pippone usa unebootin
<akis24> installa con quel soft sulla chiavetta l'immagine iso
<Pippone> ottimo
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Pippone> è facile da usare?
<akis24> si molto
<Pippone> perfetto grazie mille
<akis24> prg
<Steeler> Sono su notebook con SUSE preinstallato, mi fa schifo, ho messo il cd Ubuntu, ma non riesco ad accedere al BOOT.
<akis24> Steeler devi settare l'avvio dal bios credo
<Steeler> akis24, non si vedere niente, parte direttamente, la schermata per avviare Suse o il Recovery.
<Steeler> akis24, infatti dovevo scrivere, non riesco ad accedere al BIOS.
<akis24> prova a premere  il tasto canc all'avvio e vedi se spunta la schermata di accesso
<Steeler> akis24, già fatto, non succede niente.
<akis24> potrebbe essere anche qualcuno dei tasti funzione
<akis24> f2 a volte f4
<akis24> dipende
<LostInMyHead> di solito f8  se non è canc
<jester-> se è uefi dove vaiii se il bios non ce l'haiii
<LostInMyHead> lol
<Steeler> F2, mi fa accedere alla diagnostica del sistema; F8 non funzioa.
<jester-> guardare il man del pc?
<LostInMyHead> jester-: ma che dici... non è da veri uomini....
<Steeler> si ma è assurdo !!!
<Steeler> come pensavo: http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/288335-boot-con-suse.html
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Steeler> è F
<Steeler> è F9 :)
<Pappo> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con l'installazione al boot, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Pappo> ho provato prima la live da usb ma non parte, usando la virtualbox da windows si legge che nn parte xche il processore non supporta "pae", infatti su un altro pc funziona. poi ho provato la minimal su usb con unetbootin ma nn parte neanche questa, mentre su un altro pc va
<Pappo> ovviamente ho selezionato usb come dispositivo di avvio
<akis24> Pappo installi cosa precisa..
<Pappo> ubuntu 12.10 sorry
<akis24> se intendi ubuntu dovresti usare unebootin per metterla sulla penna usb
<akis24> altrimenti non si avvia
<Akhilleus> ho un problema nessun plugin disponibile per visualizzare questo video
<Pappo> sì l'ho fatto e su un altro pc va
<LostInMyHead> Akhilleus: se secifici distro/versione e il tipo di video
<akis24> e su l'altro no ?
<Akhilleus> se clicco sul tasto dx application/x-mplayer2
<Akhilleus> lubuntu 12.10 x64
<Akhilleus> non va ne con firefox
<Akhilleus> ne con midori
<Pappo> cioè la stessa chiavetta usb con la minimal parte su un altro pc e nn il mio... semplicemente da me parte win
<akis24> ma supporta l'avvio da usb ??
<LostInMyHead> Akhilleus: se non hai i codec poco cambia...
<LostInMyHead> ma dov'è il video?
<Akhilleus> ho tutto
<Akhilleus> ubuntu restricted extras
<Akhilleus> tutto
<Akhilleus> http://www.assembleedidio.org/radioevangelo/home_online.php
<FloodBotIt1> Akhilleus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Akhilleus> nn credo lo apra a voi
<Pappo> c'è più di una scelta x far partire l'usb, tipo usb-fdd usb-hdd usb-cdrom usb-zip, cmq li ho provati tutti e niente
<g16> Quoto da https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/930447 "12.04 is the last release that will support non-PAE."
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 930447 in syslinux "Unable to start Ubuntu 12.04 live CD with syslinux loader on Pentium M x86 Laptop due to bug in PAE kernel, initramfs or syslinux" [High,Confirmed]
<g16> Una piccola ricerca mi dà due soluzioni:
<akis24> strano a meno che non riconosca la chiavetta
<g16> - installa XUbuntu o LUbuntu, quindi in terminale esegui apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pappo> ma la minimal nn può evitar eil problema del pae?
<Pappo> visto che poi da li installerei ubuntu-desktop
<LostInMyHead> Akhilleus: non si vedono infatti
<g16> - in alternativa, installa una versione più vecchia, e poi aggiorna a 12.10
<LostInMyHead> mi sa che è il sito
<Akhilleus> nn è il sito
<Akhilleus> affatto
<Akhilleus> su windows va
<akis24> non credo sia quello il problema non saprei dirti a questo punto
<Akhilleus> su mac pure
<LostInMyHead> che vuoi che ti dica io sono su windows e non va
<g16> Pappo: ^^^
<Akhilleus> con explorer va
<Akhilleus> con safari da mac pure
<Akhilleus> sarà pure il tuo os con problemi allora
<LostInMyHead> e già... sarà quello
<AntoUbuntu> Salve a tutti
<LostInMyHead> salve AntoUbuntu
<AntoUbuntu> ho installato da pochissimo ubuntu, perchè mi piace la filosofia del progetto (in verità visto che il computer è vecchio ho installato lubuntu). Il fatto è che sono totalmente negato e nonostante abbia cercato in mille modi, non riesco a far funzionare la mia scheda audio esterna
<LostInMyHead> AntoUbuntu: versione e scheda
<LostInMyHead> ?
<AntoUbuntu> m-audio fast trak mark II
<LostInMyHead> versione di ubuntu ?
<AntoUbuntu> lubuntu 12.10
<LostInMyHead> AntoUbuntu: mi spiace non so niente di lubuntu
<LostInMyHead> un attimo che guardo se qualcuno disponibile
<AntoUbuntu> praticamente quello che succede è che vado su controllo voume, seleziono la scheda audio esterna
<AntoUbuntu> ma mi dice "questo dispositivo audio non dispone di alcun controllo"
<mibofra> AntoUbuntu, dai sudo alsamixer -V all e posta una schermata di essa su
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AntoUbuntu> emmm...
<g16> Akhilleus: io vedo il plugin di vlc dopo aver eseguito su terminale sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
<g16> quindi riavviato firefox dopo che apt-get ha finito
<g16> Ma non sento l'audio :/ non so se sono le mie casse o se è il sito.
<g16> responsabili del fatto che non sento l'audio.
<LostInMyHead> traduco... AntoUbuntu apri il terminale e difgita il comano "sudo alsamixer -V all" (senza virgolette) ... inserisci la passvord poi fai uno screenshot
<AntoUbuntu> sto tentando di fare lo screenshot :D
<AntoUbuntu> ok fatto
<AntoUbuntu> http://imagebin.org/246289
<AntoUbuntu> spero vada bene
<g16> Akhilleus: qui
<g16> non va, lo so, non so come fare, mi spiace
<g16> speravo fosse un problema della mia macchina.
<Akhilleus> adesso appare il simbolo vlc ma non carica il video?
<Akhilleus> come risolvo?
<Akhilleus> g16   puoi dirmi adesso come risolvo???? appare adesso il simbolo vlc
<Akhilleus> ma non parte nex video
<r4ffy> salve a tutti ho problema con ubuntu gnome remix potete aiutarmi?
<enzotib> cosa diavolo è?
<r4ffy> il mouse freeza e rallenta in maniera random
<r4ffy> è ubuntu depurata da unity :) sta nella wiki ufficiale
<r4ffy> il mouse è il touchpad synaptic
<r4ffy> se attacco un mouse usb questo funziona ma a rilento
<r4ffy> credo sia colpa del kernel perchè la stessa cosa l'ho sperimentata in live con fedora 17 (stesso kernel o giù di li)
<Akhilleus> qualcuno mi aiuta sulla risoluzione del problema video del web su chrome con ubuntu 12.10????'
<Akhilleus> qualcuno mi aiuta sulla risoluzione del problema video del web su chrome con ubuntu 12.10???
<Akhilleus> qualcuno mi aiuta sulla risoluzione del problema video del web su chrome con ubuntu 12.10???
<Akhilleus> qualcuno mi aiuta sulla risoluzione del problema video del web su chrome con ubuntu 12.10???
<FloodBotIt1> Akhilleus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<WhiteMaster> r4ffy hai provato a vedere se esistono degli altri driver synaptics? è un notebook HP?
<r4ffy> acer
<WhiteMaster> mmm
<r4ffy> il fatto è che prima di formattare andava
<r4ffy> :/
<WhiteMaster> andava, ma sempre con ubuntu?
<r4ffy> però avevo un kernel strambo tipo low latency per jack
<r4ffy> si
<WhiteMaster> non vorrei che le due versioni integrassero due pacchetti differenti
<r4ffy> no sono identici
<r4ffy> ho controllato il source.list
<r4ffy> che dici provo a buttarci il kernel 3.75?
<WhiteMaster> se ti senti sicuro e non hai dati da recuperare, io proverei! al più impariamo una cosa nuova
<r4ffy> eh ancora non ricopio la home dal backup
<r4ffy> ora provo
<r4ffy> sperando che apparmor&co non diano rogne
<WhiteMaster> r4ffy come procede?
<sps84> Ciao a tutti
<cbc> salve
<cbc> posso chiedere se è  possibile abilitare la combinazione ctrl+alt+backspace su ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> cbc: si da inostazioni scorciatoie tastiera
<jester-> impostazioni
<cbc> jester, non riesco a trovarla
<cbc> una seconda domanda, quando uso la webcam esterna ho un problema di core dump creato cosa potrebbe essere?
<jester-> cbc: scorciatoie sistema
<jester-> cbc: usando la webcam con?
<cbc> cheese
<jester-> cbc: invece di rilevarla da errore?
<cbc> no appena cerco di far partire la registrazione
<jester-> cbc: non ho idea
<jester-> cbc: prova con audacity
<cbc> posso acquisire anche la cam?
<jester-> penso di si
<jester-> kdeinive sicuro
<jester-> kdeinlive
<Jag0> scusate, com'è il comando per smontare  un madia?
<Jag0> *media
<jester-> Jag0: quale edia
<jester-> media
<Jag0> una partizione di hdd
<jester-> Jag0: sudo umount /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx per hd partizoine
<Jag0> ah merda! io è un ora che ci do di unmount
<jester-> umount
<Jag0> grazie jester-
<Jag0> ho visto ho visto thank you!
<cbc> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-12
<precise_1204> 'notte
<precise_1204> salve
<precise_1204> ' tardi ?
<precise_1204> ho una strana domanda su una cosa ceh non capisco: se uso tor bundle, vidalia settati con exit node e, dopo, anche se  esco da tor, tento di entrare qui in FREENODE mi ritrovo bannato, sono costrtto a scollegarmi a fare reboot e ricominciare per enbtrare qui. chi puo' aiutare ?
<precise_1204> * costretto
<precise_1204> * entrare qui
<g16> precise_1204: chiesto in #freenode?
<precise_1204> no g16 . si deve ??
<precise_1204> intendevo su tttto il server e acnhe altri
<g16> "deve" no, ma essendo il canale dei proprietari, credo nessuno può saperlo meglio di loro
<precise_1204> ok, ma succede acnhe su altri server non solo su freenode, se invece resetto tutto o spengo e rientro va tutto bene e riesco a entrare qui,  coem ora ad esempio.
<precise_1204> * come
<g16> beh, in tal caso qualcosa non va, secondo policy dovresti poter entrare anche con tor acceso http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor
<g16> uhm
<precise_1204> e certo forse non va qualcosa uso tor bundle in italiano ultimo modello hai presente ?
<precise_1204> g16  ma e' solo in inglese quel canale che scrivevi tu ?
<g16> eh sì.
<precise_1204> vabee' ma mi riesce gia' difficile spiegarlo in italiano figurati, il prob e  se devo entrare qui per un aiuto su ubuntu it non riesco se non resetto tutto.
<precise_1204> * e'
<g16> hehe, il problema è che sono le 2 di notte :D e io non ne capisco abbastanza, nella mia ignoranza ho pensato di lasciarlo se poteva essere di qualche aiuto
<g16> non sono sicuro che qualcun altro sia sveglio… tutto qui.
<precise_1204> e' vero e' tardi si
<precise_1204> ho messo pure tempo fa sul forum ma nn riesco a sapere il perche' di sta cosa, succede solo a me ?
<precise_1204> bho?
<precise_1204> io nella mia di ignoranza penso invece che la prima cosa di ubuntu e di linux in genere dovrebbe essere la diffusione gratuita della conoscenzastessa e delle soluzioni, pèer  potere aiutare tutti,senza esclusioni di nessun tipo, senno' che senso ha la cosa dell open source?
<precise_1204> *per
<precise_1204> ciaoo
<noemi> sera
<noemi-siria> ol
<Checco-00> Buongiorno
<Checco-00> ho bisogno di un aiuto: ho virtualizzato ubuntu di windows 7 con VirtualBox ma mi va un po lento...potete indicarmi la Ram e la memoria giusta affinchè possa andare bene
<Checco-00> ?
<massy> salve
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<SgtTrombelli> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Akhilleus> salve ho un problema su una pagina web mi appare il simbolo vlc ma il video non carica
<Akhilleus> browser chromium ma li fa acnhe con firefox
<OverMe> link?
<Akhilleus> http://www.assembleedidio.org/radioevangelo/home_online.php
<Akhilleus> nn è 1 prbl di pagina va a tutti
<Akhilleus> OverMe mi aiuti?
<Akhilleus> salve ho un problema su una pagina web mi appare il simbolo vlc ma il video non carica ho come  browser chromium ma lo fa anche con firefox
<OverMe> io non lo vedo
<Akhilleus> quindi avrai anche tu un prbl al sistema mi sa
<Akhilleus> attendiamo gente+esperta
<OverMe> avrà problemi il sito
<Akhilleus> no
<Akhilleus> con windows,mac,ubuntu 10.10 mi apre
<Akhilleus> solo con ubuntu 12.10 no
<Akhilleus> mancherà qualcosa
<OverMe> io non ho 12.10 e non manca niente
<LostInMyHead> io ho windows e non vedo
<Akhilleus> ripeto aspettiamo gente più esperta
<Akhilleus> ce ne stanno molti mi sa che siamo principianti noi
<OverMe> perché hanno sbagliato link al video nel sorgente. è questo quello vero http://www.assembleedidio.org//video/12022013.wmv
<OverMe> Akhilleus, tu sei principiante, falla finita
<LostInMyHead> hanno sbagliato il sito
<LostInMyHead> Akhilleus: sviluppo siti web e faccio editing video per lavoro
<Akhilleus> che male c'è a dire che c'è gente+ esperta???
<Akhilleus> puoi essere pure un programmatore ma qui c'è gente molto brava
<Akhilleus> senza offesa per nessuno
<LostInMyHead> Akhilleus: ti hanno già detto coà c'è che non va
<Akhilleus> quindi il problema sorgente su window non c'è
<Akhilleus> e neppure su ubuntu 10.10
<Akhilleus> e su mac
<Akhilleus> giusto?
<Akhilleus> sta solo da noi....
<OverMe> -.-
<Akhilleus> -.- dovrei metterla io la faccina
<LostInMyHead> su windows il problema c'è
<OverMe> Akhilleus, cosa non ti torna di: "io ho windows e non vedo"
<OverMe> ?
<noemi-siria> ciao a tutti
<Akhilleus> su mac tutto ok
<noemi-siria> sono nuova se faccio domande idiote perdonatemi
<Akhilleus> ubuntu 10.10 tutto ok
<Akhilleus> windows pure
<OverMe> vabbè, come ti pare
<Akhilleus> ok maestro
<LostInMyHead> Akhilleus: forse hai controllato giorni fà e funzionava e avranno cambiato qualcosa... ora  su windows a me ad esempio non va...
<Akhilleus> poi chiedo a enzotib forse non c'è lui è molto competente
<OverMe> LostInMyHead, sprechi fiato
<noemi-siria> di cosa parlate?
<Akhilleus> no di certo + bravo di te e senza offesa
<Akhilleus> si ammette nella vita
<OverMe> Akhilleus, falla finita,e 2
<Akhilleus> mamma mia ....
<Akhilleus> chiama la polizia dai... nn ti scrivo+
<Akhilleus> scusa permaloso
<Akhilleus> il solito lamer che disprezza gli altri e si offende sei
<noemi-siria> ri ciao a tutti
<LostInMyHead> ciao
<noemi-siria> scusate ma come lo trovo un hd in rete su bareftp?
<giacomo> buon pomeriggio
<giacomo> ho un eepc m10mt
<giacomo> funziona quasi tutti..tranne toch screen
<giacomo> e la rotazione dello schermo
<giacomo> kernel 3.5.0.23
<giacomo> ubuntu 12.0
<giacomo> qualcuno che può aiutarm
<giacomo> troppo complicato?
<giacomo> cè un software irc per ubuntu..
<giacomo> magari nel pomeriggio siete un pò distratti
<giacomo> torno dopo
<martinetto> salve ragazzi
<mystic> ciao a tutti
<martinetto> qualcuno mi po aiutare a ripristinare la rete wifi?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | martinetto
<ubot-it> martinetto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: secifica versione di ubuntu e almeno le caratteristiche del pc
<mystic> ubuntu 12.10,  da firefox se faccio lo scrolling di una pagina con immagini risulta lento e scattoso, non fluido come con altri sistemi operativi, sto usando il driver consigliato nvidia
<martinetto> scusate ho l' ultima versione della kubuntu in un portatile toshiba
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: modello del portatile...
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: ma la scheda la vede?
<martinetto> c 660 è sempre andato bene questa mattina cercando di installare rete ethernet ho fatto casino
<martinetto> adesso nella barra mi compare un icona rossa con croce bianca e mi dice disconnesso rete disabilitata
<LostInMyHead> che operazioni tentavi di fare martinetto
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: apri da terminale
<martinetto> ok
<LostInMyHead> e scrivi: iwconfig
<LostInMyHead> poi incolla il risultato qua
<LostInMyHead> !paste | martinetto
<ubot-it> martinetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<martinetto>  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:on            lo        no wireless extensions.
<martinetto> scusate ma meglio di cosi non sono riuscito
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: ma se selezioni col mause e fai copia e poi incolli in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ti aiuta
<LostInMyHead> martinetto dai: rfkill list
<LostInMyHead> e copia come ti ho detto
<martinetto> 1 2 3 4 5 6 0: phy0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no 1: hci0: Bluetooth         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<martinetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639588/ piano piano ci arrivo:-))
<LostInMyHead> rispiegami un attimo... perchè a te la wireless va...
<LostInMyHead> forse non ci siamo capiti
<LostInMyHead> cioè la scheda viene rilevata e rileva anche 2 reti
<martinetto> no non va piu e non so come riabilitare la connesione, andava fino a questa mattina prima di pasticciare
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: la tua rete si chiama "USR9108" o "NETGEAR" ?
<martinetto> nella barra di stato dove c, è l. icona wifi adesso c, è un quatrato rosso con una croce bianca e mi dice disconnesso rete disabilitata, la rete è usr9108
<LostInMyHead> dai:
<LostInMyHead> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<LostInMyHead> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<LostInMyHead> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<FloodBotIt1> LostInMyHead: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<LostInMyHead> prova così a riavviarla
<LostInMyHead> la rete c'è e la vede
<LostInMyHead> uno noto enzotib?
<enzotib> LostInMyHead, e chi si ricorda più
<LostInMyHead> lol
<LostInMyHead> ti cercavano prima... chiedi a OverMe :P
<enzotib> ok
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: ?
<martinetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639617/ come prima
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: ha la password di connessione la rete?
<martinetto> si
<LostInMyHead> WPA oppure WEP?
<martinetto> mi dice sempre rete disabilitata
<LostInMyHead> (16:01:58) LostInMyHead: WPA oppure WEP?
<martinetto> wpa
<LostInMyHead> si .. ci stava scritto scusa
<LostInMyHead> or anon mi ricordo bene i comandi
<LostInMyHead> proviamo a connetterlo da terminale
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid USR9108
<kanenas> ciao a tutti
<martinetto> nessun segno di vita
<enzotib> !ciao | kanenas
<ubot-it> kanenas: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kanenas> grazie :)
<LostInMyHead> enzotib: per connettere da terminale con wpa?
<LostInMyHead> giusto per capire cosa gli deice...
<enzotib> LostInMyHead, wicd-cli
<enzotib> o wicd-crses
<enzotib> curses*
<LostInMyHead> ok.....non conosco
<martinetto> cioe? ho dato il comando ma non ha dato risposta
<enzotib> è l'alternativa a network-manager, da installare
<enzotib> la connessione wireless non è facile da fare senza strumenti di aiuto come questi
<LostInMyHead> perchè a lui funzionava enzotib.... e il la cheda è attiva e vede le reti... ma non connette
<enzotib> c'è qualcosa scritto in /etc/network/interfaces^
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> !ciao | martinetto
<ubot-it> martinetto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<enzotib> ops
<enzotib> !ciao | marpar2013
<ubot-it> marpar2013: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marpar2013> grazie e ben trovati!
<LostInMyHead> martinetto: leggi il consiglio di enzotib
<enzotib> marpar2013, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<LostInMyHead> non il ciao... sopra
<enzotib> uffa
<enzotib> martinetto, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> troppi mar* per i miei gusti :)
<marpar2013> cioé: devo scrivere sulla riga di comando "cat / etc/ network/interfaces"?
<marpar2013> sono proprio imbranato! Scusate il disturbo!
<enzotib> marpar2013, no scusa, non era per te
<marpar2013> non mi visualizza né menu bar né launcher... cosa fare?
<martinetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639665/ quello che mi da interfaces
<marpar2013> come faccio a far partire firefox da ubuntu?
<marpar2013> dalla riga del terminale
<enzotib> marpar2013, hai un router che si occupa della connessione?
<enzotib> uffa!!!!!!
<enzotib> martinetto, hai un router che si occupa della connessione?
<martinetto> si
<enzotib> marpar2013, scusa, ho sbagliato ancora, il messaggio precedente non era per te
<enzotib> martinetto, quindi a che ti servono quelle righe in quel file?
<enzotib> martinetto, gksu /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> martinetto, gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> sono cotto stasera
<enzotib> martinetto, cancella tutto dalla quarta riga in poi
<enzotib> martinetto, poi riavvia
<LostInMyHead> marpar2013: non contattarmi in privato per cortesia... in questo preciso momento sono occupato per lavoro ed enzotib è evidentemente occupato con martinetto
<LostInMyHead> pazienta o richiedi tra oco
<enzotib> marpar2013, che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<marpar2013> enzotib, ho scaricato con Wubi la 12.10
<marpar2013> ci ho rimesso pure €45 per un modem Ethernet
<enzotib> marpar2013, ahh, wubi, bella sola
<enzotib> marpar2013, comunque non ne capisco di grafica, quindi non so aiutarti
<marpar2013> enzotib, perché? che ci vuole il CD?
<enzotib> marpar2013, è meglio l'installazione in dual boot, con wubi installi su un file che fa da immagine disco sul filesystem di windows
<marpar2013> enzotib, e infatti all'avvio del computer mi chiede se voglio Win o Ubuntu.... carica entrambi ma Ubuntu manca di menu bar e Launcher
<marpar2013> comunque grazie, magari un giorno riuscirò pure a chattare da Ubuntu, chissà....
<enzotib> marpar2013, ma la schermata di login la vedi correttamente?
<marpar2013> è tutto a posto: c'è pure un pezzetto di menu bar in alto a destra e si connette subito....
<marpar2013> enzotib, come gli do la password, il pezzetto di menu bar sparisce e se prima col tasto destro del mouse mi appariva una finestra dei settaggi adesso manco quella
<marpar2013> enzotib, che devo rifare l'installazione? Io il Cd non ce l'ho!
<kanenas> alla prossima ciao a tutti
<enzotib> marpar2013, ce l'hai una pendrive da 1G?
<marpar2013> enzotib, sì ce l'ho.
<enzotib> !usbwin | marpar2013
<ubot-it> marpar2013: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> marpar2013, segui la procedura indicata, poi riavvia con la usb inserita
<enzotib> marpar2013, eventualmente può essere necessario impostare il bios per l'avvio da usb
<marpar2013> enzotib, ok ci provo, grazie
<Akplm> Ciao ragazzi
<Akplm> ho un problema con un hd esterno... se lancio sudo parted -l mi da su /dev/sdc  etichetta del disco non riconosciuta
<Akplm> su gestione dischi viene rilevato e dice che è in buono stato
<marpar2013> enzotib, sto scaricando "raring-desktop-amd64.iso"
<enzotib> marpar2013, raring?
<marpar2013> enzotib, perché non ho l'immagine iso
<enzotib> marpar2013, dovresti prendere quantal-desktop
<marpar2013> enzotib, va bene
<Garyxxclub> Ciao a tutti!
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | Garyxxclub
<ubot-it> Garyxxclub: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Garyxxclub> Ciao ragazzi, sono nuovo su Ubuntu!.. Avrei bisogno di un vostro aiuto!
<enzotib> !chiedi | Garyxxclub
<ubot-it> Garyxxclub: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Garyxxclub> Per la verità ho installato Kubuntu... e se fosse possibile vorrei chiedervi un aiuto sul programma di file torrent...
<Garyxxclub> Ok capito!
<marpar2013> enzotib, sta scariscando "ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso"... è quella giusta?
<enzotib> marpar2013, sì, se hai un pc a 64 bit, che ormai è la norma
<Garyxxclub> È possibile con il programma BitTorrent spostare i files scaricati in un Nas di rete?
<marpar2013> enzotib, il mio PC: MS Windows Xp Home SP3, AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+, 2 GB RAM, scheda grafica RADEON 9200
<Garyxxclub> In entrambe le distro posso scaricare solo in locale.
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, alcuni client bittorrent hanno questa funzionalità, il fatto che sia un nas di rete non credo sia importante, se è montato
<enzotib> marpar2013, ok per i 64 bit
<Garyxxclub> Ok, perfetto, però entrambi i Client torrent che sono presenti nelle distro non permettono ciò. Potresti darmi qualche dritta su programmi torrent che lo permettono?grazie
<LostInMyHead> Garyxxclub: google è tuo amico
<Garyxxclub> Generalmente su Mac uso utorrent...
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, deluge (per gnome) e ktorrent (per kde) sono simili a utorrent e hanno nelle opzioni  "sposta i completati nella dir:"
<Garyxxclub> LostInMyHead
<enzotib> naturalmente si può utilizzare l'uno o l'altro indipendentemente dal DE
<Garyxxclub> LostInMyHead: grazie caro, speravo in qualche dritta più veloci qui sulla chat...
<Garyxxclub> Grazie Enzotib, Infatti ktorrent mi da la possibilità di scegliere la cartella dove salvare i file ma nonostante che selezioni il percorso di rete il files non viene spostato...
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, ma la share del nas come la monti?
<enzotib> e come la indichi a ktorrent?
<Garyxxclub> In dolphin "Aggiungi cartella di rete" e seleziono il percorso tipo: smb://192.168.1.10/Video/1080p
<enzotib> ahhh
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, l'output di mount?
<Garyxxclub> Ovviamente sbaglio....giusto
<Garyxxclub> Ti chiedo scusa ma sono proprio un newbie di Linux...cosa intendi per "output di mount"?
<Garyxxclub> Pensavo che l'operazione fosse già conclusa aggiungendo una cartella di rete..
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, apri un terminale (si chiama konsole su kde) e scrivi "mount" e premi invio
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, poi copia quello che esce scritto e mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Garyxxclub
<ubot-it> Garyxxclub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Garyxxclub> Ragazzi non so come ringraziarvi della vostra gentilezza. Al momento non sono davanti al pc quindi non posso fare quello che mi chiedete.. a questo punto spero di beccarvi più tardi quando sarà di fronte al pc!
<enzotib> ok
<Garyxxclub> Comunque cosa dovrebbe uscire con il comando Mount?
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, secondo me non esce nessuna indicazione relativa a Video/1080p
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, quindi significa che non è montato in senso classico
<Garyxxclub> Ok Enzotib, tutto chiaro, vedo più tardi se riesco a fare questa prova e spero di poterti rimbeccare più tardi! Grazie per ora
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, sono sempre qui
<Garyxxclub> Aspetta però posso provare con TeamViewer rimani un secondo in attesa!
<stonygate> salve gente!!
<stonygate> Ho una defiance! Vorrei che al boot gli ultimi programmi ad essere caricati siano Transmission pyload e ntop, ma non ricordo cosa si andava a modificare! (sono tutti demoni)
<akis24> sera
<stonygate> sera!
<Garyxxclub> Enzotib: Niente, non riesco a collegarmi con TeamViewer.. Ci provo più tardi...
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> stonygate, transmission pyload? cos'è?
<enzotib> non lo trovo nei repo
<Garyxxclub> Enzotib: Grazie ancora.
<stonygate> transmission serve per i torrent pyload è un manager di download
<stonygate> ho necessità di avviarli per ultimi!
<marpar2013> enzotib, sta creando la pendrive... ma dopo posso scegliere se avviare ubuntu o XP?
<enzotib> marpar2013, se parti con la pendrive e selezioni "Prova ubuntu", il tuo pc non sarà modificato, poi potrai riavviare senza pendrive e sarà uguale a prima
<enzotib> marpar2013, se invece lo installi, o scegliendolo dal primo menu in alternativa a "Prova ubuntu", oppure selezioni l'icona "Installa" che troverai sul desktop...
<enzotib> marpar2013, la pendrive dopo l'installazione non servirà più, e durante l'installazioni potrai dirgli di installarlo "accanto" a eventuali altri sistemi operativi già presenti sul pc
<enzotib> marpar2013, quindi all'avvio potrai scegliere quale sistema avviare
<enzotib> stonygate, pyload non è nei repo, che io sappia
<marpar2013> enzotib, devo fare il boot dalla pendrive?
<enzotib> per provare o installare ubuntu, sì
<stonygate> no infatti va installato aggiungendolo prima tramite pp!
<stonygate> sudo wget http://download.pyload.org/pyload-cli-v0.4.9-all.deb
<enzotib> stonygate, quindi non c'è supporto per questo programma
<marpar2013> enzotib, grazie dei preziosi consigli: ne farò tesoro!
<stonygate> mi interessa solo il run level di boot! cosi da impostarlo al livello piu baso, ma non ricordo come si fa!
<stonygate> forse questa miniguida è quella giusta! http://www.inventati.org/accatagliato/smf/index.php?topic=206.0;wap2
<enzotib> stonygate, non c'è nessun runlevel da impostare
<LostInMyHead> marpar2013: ci sarebbe il tastino "dona il tuo stipendio a enzotib" ...
<enzotib> ecco
<enzotib> stonygate, e per cortesia non postare in canale link a pseudo-guide di dubbia provenienza
<stonygate> ok, si è di dubbia!
<stonygate> non riesco proprio a ricordarmi come si faceva!
<enzotib> stonygate, man pyload ?
<enzotib> magari c'è scritto qualcosa
<stonygate> ? sul sito di provenienza intendi?
<enzotib> stonygate, no, sul terminale
<stonygate> controllo!! per il momento chiudo! ciauzz!!
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la 12.10 e dopo po che quando un film si oscura lo schermo, strano perchè nelle impostazioni è tutto apposto
<Walter74> Scusate l'ignoranza....ho installato stamattina ubunto sul pc, ma non riesco ad installare un pacchetto software (Flash Player)........faccio il download, estraggo il pacchetto..e poi??? Ho letto che dovrei digitare il comando ./"nome file".sh ma tra i files estratti non c'è nessun file con estensione sh........
<akis24> Walter74 installalo sd synaptic o usc
<akis24> da*
<akis24> usc = ubuntu software center
<massy> ubuntu restricted extras
<massy> scaricabile da ubuntu software center
<massy> e va con dios
<Walter74> cioè sd synaptic è un software che mi aiuta ad installare i software scaricati?
<akis24> si ovvero gestore pacchetti ..
<Walter74> ahhhhok grazie mille!!
<akis24> prg
<massy> anche da synaptic, ma scaricati tutto il pacchetto codecs, ffmpeg flash, java
<enzotib> buonaser
<enzotib> a
<LostInMyHead> buonasera
<LostInMyHead> è sera e buonasera è corretto
<Sockadi> buonasera, vorrei provare a far girare gnome, oltre a unity che è già sul mio portatile, cosa devo istallare e come devo fare?
<LostInMyHead> ma gnome shell?
<Sockadi> nn lo so, vorrei provare a usare i vecchi menu
<enzotib> installa gnome-session-fallback
<Sockadi> come devo fare enzotib ?
<enzotib> Sockadi, da terminale: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<enzotib> Sockadi, oppure da ubuntu software center, cerca gnome-session-fallback
<Sockadi> fatto, e mò? enzotib
<enzotib> Sockadi, esci dalla sessione, e al login clicca sulla rondellina o cerchietto vicino allo username (non ricordo) e scegli gnome classic o qualcosa del genere
<enzotib> Sockadi, poi metti username e password
<Sockadi> ok ty enzotib
<Sockadi> funziona, grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<Sockadi> mi sembra che vada più veloce di unity ma forse è un impressione..
<dajko> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | dajko
<ubot-it> dajko: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Sockadi> ciao a tutti
<dajko> l'inizio non e tanto bene
<dajko> non lo cominciato tanto bene
<dajko> voglio installare skype su ubuntu
<dajko> ma non riesco
<dajko> in gestore pacchetti non ce
<dajko> chi mi aiuta ?
<massy> dajko, che ubuntu hai?=?
<dajko> 12.10
<dajko> 12.10
<massy> ok
<massy> allora apri ubuntu software center, digita skype in alto a destra nella stringa della ricerca
<massy> solo li lo trovi
<massy> ma poi è strano
<dajko> ce pidgin skype
<massy> che nn ci sia in synaptic
<dajko> scritto
<massy> no ce proprio skype
<massy> oppure te la faccio semplice
<massy> http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-linux/ <-------- vai qua e scaricatela
<dajko> I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  skype: Depends: skype-bin ma non sta per essere installato
<massy> vai asul link sopra ti porta nella pagina uficiale
<massy> così te lo scarichi in .deb
<dajko> quale 12.04
<dajko> massy
<massy> si scusa volevo scrivertelo
<massy> scegli 12.04, che è piu vicino alla tua 12.10
<dajko> architettura errata i386
<dajko> mi dice
<dajko> come mai
<massy> ma tu hai il ubuntu 32 o 64bit??
<dajko> 64
<massy> strano sai??
<dajko> non capisco su linux mint ce gia pronto
<massy> lo so
<massy> ehehehe
<dajko> ma poi provo con terminale
<dajko> ma mi dice che certi pacchetti non si possono installare
<massy> dajko asp ho chiamato aiuto
<mibofra> eccomi
<massy> dajko spiega a mibofra
<massy> ciabbiamo un problema a scaricare e installare skype
<dajko> fino a quando
<dajko> si sa?
<mibofra> dajko, spiegati meglio
<EmanuellNO> c'è qualcuno?
<massy> mibofra che so io vuole installare skype
<dajko> non riesco a installare skype
<EmanuellNO> Qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare la mia stampante?
<dajko> ne anche da software center
<mibofra> dajko: vai al sito ufficiale e scarica il deb
<dajko> ne anche dal terminale
<EmanuellNO> andate qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=550246
<dajko> lo scaricato
<dajko> ma mi scrive architettura errata i386
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> sera a tutti ho un problema con la 12.04. Quando spengo il pc rimangono accesi i led della MOBO e il tasto NumLock
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> ho installato i pacchetti apm e acpi e non ho risolto
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<mibofra> dajko: se dai sudo apt-get install skype?
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> non vorrei far fuori la mia MOBO nuova
<dajko> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o sono stati rimossi da Incoming. Le seguenti informazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:  I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  skype : Dipende: skype-bin ma non è in
<dajko> mi scrive questo
<mibofra> dajko: se dai sudo apt-get install skype-bin ?
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> daiko un bel sudo apt-get remove --purge skype rimuove tutti i pacchetti obsoleti di skype
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> e poi reinstalli
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> puoi anche scaricare skype  da skype.com
<massy> AbruzzoLucaTeram, gli da architettura sbagliata i386
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> mi scuso allora, pensavo fosse una cosa piu' semplice
<dajko> Il pacchetto skype-bin non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente  E: Il pacchetto "skype-bin" non ha candidati da installare
<massy> allora possiede ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<massy> ma la architettura i386 è sbagliata
<massy> io lo installato da software center e nn ho avuto alcun problema
<dajko> cosa posso fare
<dajko> ho visto anche online
<dajko> ma non riesco a risolvere
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> massy cioe' un ubuntu 64 su un pc i386?
<massy> non penso
<massy> dajko
<massy> scaricati e installati 12.04
<massy> chealmeno nn hai problemi
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> daiko vai per la 12.04
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> e' molto piu' stabile
<massy> io me ne son innamorato della 12.04
<massy> almmeno per 5 anni sto a posto
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> e' molto solida
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> mi piace parecchio
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> nella 12.10 a livello grafico hanno messo solo quella roba di amazon che non mi piace affatto
<dajko> cioe cambiare ubuntu in 12.104
<dajko> e meglio
<massy> dicono che sia contro la privacy ehehe
<massy> e si dajko
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> daijko is
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> si
<massy> è piu stabile e poi è ltm
<massy> lts
<massy> sorry
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> daijko la 12.10 hanno rilasciato una versione stabile ma e' sempre una versione in fase di sviluppo
<dajko> si puo passare senza disinstallare
<dajko> ubuntu
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> forse c'e' un modo per downgrade
<dajko> sarebbe meglio
<g16> è tecnicamente possibile, ma troppo complicato, ne parlavamo anche ieri
<enzotib> infatti
<enzotib> ma poi che problema c'è con la 12.10?
<dajko> enzotib non riesco a installare skype
<dajko> e quello
<enzotib> dajko, hai abilitato i repo partner?
<dajko> il problema
<dajko> se lo non lo so cos e?
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> sul forum inglese dicono che non si puo' fare
<dajko> cos e repo partner
<massy> partner di canonical
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> ho una domanda io, voglio lanciare la partizione windows dentro ubuntu e mi ricordo che c'era un programma che lo faceva
<enzotib> dajko, software-properties-gtk
<massy> repository archivi
<enzotib> AbruzzoLucaTeram, lanciare?
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> avviare
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> to launch
<massy> fstab
<massy> modificare il file fstab
<massy> gedit /etc/fstab
<enzotib> AbruzzoLucaTeram, montare è una cosa, avviare un SO è un'altra cosa
<massy> virtualbox
<massy> emulatore
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> io voglio avviare windows dentro ubuntu
<dajko> dove attivo repo partner
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> windows esiste gia su un'altra partizione
<dajko> ?
<enzotib> dajko, lancia software-properties-gtk
<massy> apri software center,
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, tutt a post?
<Garyxxclub> ...ciao Enzotib, sto provando a guardare cosa mi usciva con il "Mount"...ma per me è arabo...
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Garyxxclub
<ubot-it> Garyxxclub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<EmanuellNO> AbruzzoLucaTeam anche io ho lo stesso problemA
<Garyxxclub> ok, ci provo
<enzotib> AbruzzoLucaTeram, avviare un sistema windows preesistente non è cosa semplice
<enzotib> AbruzzoLucaTeram, con virtualbox devi creare un disco virtuale che punti alla partizione reale
<enzotib> roba anche pericolosa per l'integrità dei dati
<dajko> enzotib lo gia aperto
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> enzotib: con vwmare riesco a farlo su mac
<enzotib> AbruzzoLucaTeram, allora fai lo stesso, c'è vmware per linux
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> cercavo una soluzione free
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> open
<Garyxxclub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640350/
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, hai aperto la share in dolphin?
<enzotib> dajko, vai sul tab "Altro software"
<Garyxxclub> Enzotib: si, vedo le cartelle condivise...
<dajko> si
<dajko> ce il link dove ho scaricato skype
<enzotib> dajko, metti il tick vicino a Partner di Canonical
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, ok, devi installare un pacchetto: sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<dajko> cos e il tick
<Garyxxclub> ok, procedo...
<LostInMyHead> il tick....
<enzotib> dajko, il visto
<dajko> si
<dajko> gia messo
<enzotib> dajko, già c'era?
<Garyxxclub> Enzotib, ok, fatto!
<dajko> si
<dajko> sul tab software per ubuntu io
<dajko> lo meso scaricare
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, creiamo una dir dove vuoi montare la share; mkdir qualcosa?
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, proporrei sudo mkdir /media/Video
<dajko> da un sito diverso del server italia
<enzotib> dajko, ok, chiudi il programma e apri un terminale
<dajko> cosa scrivo
<enzotib> dajko, dpkg -l | grep skype
<enzotib> dajko, esce qualcosa?
<dajko> no
<Garyxxclub> Enzotib, creata.
<enzotib> dajko, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, quando ti colleghi alla share, usi username e password?
<Garyxxclub> ENzotib, si
<dajko> fatto
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, supponendo che lo username è PIPPO, dài il seguente comando:
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, sudo mount -t cifs -o user=PIPPO,uid=$USER,gid=$USER //192.168.1.3/Video/1070p /media/Video
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, metti l'indirizzo IP corretto
<enzotib> e il path corretto della share
<enzotib> e ovviamente lo username
<Garyxxclub> oddio...ci provo...
<enzotib> cioè al posto di PIPPO ci metti la cosa giusta per accedere alla share
<Garyxxclub> ok
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, se mi dici lo user della share e l'indirizzo, te lo riscrivo corretto
<Garyxxclub> andrea - 192.168.1.10
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, E' uscito questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640409/
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, metti solo Video, senza 1080p
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, ok
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, stesso errore...che pluto sono...non sbaglierò a darti qualche info?
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, aggiungi alla fine uno spazio e poi --verbose
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, se può fare differenza, lo share è condiviso con "smb"...
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, sì, cifs è equivalente a smb
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, ok, ci riprovo...
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, allora, è uscito qualcosa di nuovo
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, te lo posto
<enzotib> ok
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1640436/
<enzotib> ok, vediamo un po' di ottenere la lista delle share...
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, è arrivata la mia metà...se per te non è un problema, mi ci rimetto dopo cena...
<enzotib> ok, ciao
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, a dopo!
<enzotib> a dopo
<jester-> sera
<AbruzzoLucaTeram> ciao
<Scap_> Ciao
<Scap_> come faccio a installare ubuntu?
<enzotib> !installazione | Scap_
<ubot-it> Scap_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mystic> ciao a tutti
<mystic> ubuntu 12.10  installato da poco lo trovo lento sulla grafica e sopratutto con firefox
<Scap_> ottimo  grazie mille
<mystic> come faccio a scegliere il driver più appropriato per la scheda grafica in ubuntu 12.10?
<n3tz666> mystic, dacci più informazioni…..che scheda video hai ?
<g16> mystic: 12.10 è pesante di suo, prova 12.04 (che peraltro è LTS, quindi supportata più a lungo)
<Garyxxclub> enzotib: ce l'ho fatta! Sei un mito!
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, la prox volta ti chiedo come renderla permenante!
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, cioè?
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, ah, ok
<enzotib> non ci vuole molto
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, vedo la cartella come se fosse una cartella del files system
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, eh sì
<Garyxxclub> beh...per un pluto come me è già tanto...
<Garyxxclub> però Linux mi intrippa molto...
<Garyxxclub> ...mi sta "catturando"! :)
<enzotib> bene :)
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, se ho bisogno di altro aiuto spero di poterti disturbare ancora!Ciao per ora
<enzotib> Garyxxclub, puoi chiedere sempre qui, qualcuno che ti aiuta lo trovi sempre
<Garyxxclub> enzotib, ok, tu mi sembri molto disponibile e gentile, grazie ancora.
<enzotib> prego
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-13
<noemi-siria> sera
<alessio> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno mi può dare i comandi per installare il kernel di default di ubuntu??
<enzotib> buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Lozahir> ciao, buongiorno
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno a tutti
<Lozahir> sto facendo l'aggiornamento e debconf mi sta dicendo http://imagebin.org/246523
<cristian_c> Lozahir, e quindi?
<Lozahir> cristian_c sda è un nuovo disco, c'ho traslocato ubuntu da un vecchio disco che stava per spirare. dopo il trasloco avevo cambiato gli UUID dentro fstab e rigenerato grub. Tutto questo un mese fa. Finora gli aggiornamenti non si erano lamentati di questo fatto. Il problema è che se non spunto tutto debconf non mi fa proseguire l'aggiornamento, mi rimanda a quella scheramata.
<Lozahir> *schermata
<Lozahir> cristian_c dico io, non c' modo di spiegare a debconf che voglio installare il grub solo su sda invece che su tutte le partizioni, disco di backup compreso?
<cristian_c> uhm
<Lozahir> cristian_c debconf fa riferimento all'identificator univoco del disco (il vecchio disco giustamente l'ho tolto), ma pensavo bastasse cambiare gli UUID delle partizioni in fstab, dove cavolo lo legge debconf questo "identificatore univoco del disco"?
<cristian_c> Lozahir, hai disinstallato e reinstallato grub?
<Lozahir> cristian_c l'ho rigenerato dopo la copia delle partizioni di ubuntu sul nuovo disco (prima di rigenerarlo ho editato fstab e messo gli UUID del nuovo disco)
<cristian_c> Lozahir, in che senso l'hai rigenerato?
<Lozahir> cristian_c da una live, dopo la copia delle partizioni ho dato le istruzioni per reinstallare grub
<cristian_c> Lozahir, quindi non ha disinstallato il grub precedente?
<cristian_c> *hai
<cristian_c> come pacchetto intendo
<cristian_c> compresi file di confiugurazione
<Lozahir> cristian_c no, ho cambiato il disco di boot, cp delle partizioni dal vecchio disco, editato fstab, reinstallato grub
<Lozahir> cristian_c ma nel frattempo, ha già fatto 3 o 4 aggiornamenti e grub era già stato rigenerato da uno di questi aggiornamenti e non si era lamentato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Lozahir, dev'essere ancora rimasta la vecchia configurazione nel filesystem copiato
<cristian_c> da qualche parte
<Lozahir> cristian_c scusa la curiosità, ma debconf da quale .conf  vede l'identificatore univoco del vecchio disco ( se si potesse editare a mano...)
<Lozahir> cristian_c che suggerisci di fare per portare a termine questo aggiornamento? sono fermo a quella schermata, l'unica alternativa che debconf mi propone e di non installare il grub ( o di installarlo su tutte le partizioni)
<cristian_c> Lozahir, sul vecchio disco era presente il grub 1?
<cristian_c> che ubuntu c'era^
<cristian_c> *?
<Lozahir> cristian_c precise sul veccchio
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mi puoi postare l'esatto messaggio quando non spunti tutte le partizioni?
<Lozahir> cristian_c ok
<Lozahir> cristian_c se la scio la spunta solo su sda mi presenta questa schermata http://imagebin.org/246527 . Da li, se clicco avanti senza spuntare "Continuare senza installare GRUB" mi rimanda alla schermata precedente ( http://imagebin.org/246523 )
<Lozahir> cristian_c quindi deduco che: o le spunto uttte o proseguo senza installare grub...
<Lozahir> *tutte
<cristian_c> Lozahir, se fai clic su Aiuto, cosa esce?
<Lozahir> cristian_c la stessa spiegazione del tooltip in nero della prima schermata: "In precedenza il bootloader GRUB era installato su un disco non più presente etc etc etc"
<Lozahir> cristian_c ma se evitassi di installare grub e poi lo reinstallo da una live?
<Lozahir> cristian_c ovviamente prima c'è da trovare questo benedetto "identificatore univoco del disco".... e cambiarlo con il nuovo.....
<cristian_c> Lozahir, prova a purgare e reinstallare il pacchetto grub-pc
<cristian_c> non grub, ma grub-pc
<Lozahir> cristian_c quindi questo aggiornamento lo continuo spuntando "continua senza installare grub"?
<Lozahir> cristian_c o lo purgo con l'aggiornamento in corso?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> Lozahir, precedentemente come hai fatto?
<Lozahir> cristian_c precedentemente, rispetto a quale situazione?
<Lozahir> cristian_c la finestra aggiornamento è ferma qui http://imagebin.org/246523 . La lasscio a mezzo e purgo grub-pc, o la porto a termine e poi purgo grub-pc?
<cristian_c> Lozahir, mi sembrava avessi già ripetuto quest'operazione altre volte?
<cristian_c> *senza ?
<Lozahir> cristian_c gli aggionamenti precedenti non avevano mai sollevato la questione, e sono sicuro di aver visto rigenerare il grub durante uno di questi aggiornamenti precedenti senza fare una piega.
<Lozahir> cristian_c è la prima volta che mi pone la questione da quando ho traslocato precise
<Lozahir> cristian_c PS: avevo chiesto anche consiglio prima di traslocare ubuntu, mi era stato detto che bastava cambiare gli UUID dentro fstab, se avessi saputo che prima del trasloco bisognava disinstallare GRB.......
<akis24> buongiorno
<Lozahir> *GRUB
<cristian_c> Lozahir, sdb cos'è?
<Lozahir> cristian_c secondo disco di backup
<cristian_c> Lozahir, ma non c'entra niente con ubuntu? Non c'è alcun sistema operativo presente?
<Lozahir> cristian_c ok, dammi un minuto ti faccio un quadro completo
<Lozahir> cristian_c su sda ci sono le due partizioni primarie di seven e una estesa con (/boot, /, swap, /home). su sdb c'è una sola partizione estesa son una sola logica dentro (ext4)
<cristian_c> Lozahir, ma non c'entra niente con ubuntu? Non c'è alcun sistema operativo presente?
<Lozahir> cristian_c solo sda è flaggato "boot"
<Lozahir> cristian_c sda è un dual boot windows 7 e ubuntu, tuttora funzionante a due mesi dal trasloco di ubuntu
<Lozahir> cristian_c e solo debconf che la sta menando, ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu su sda
<cristian_c> io parlo di sdb, però
<Lozahir> cristian_c su sdb c'è un'unica partizione estesa con all'interno un'unica partizione logica ext4 che occupa tutto il disco (disco di backup) non c'è nessun flag di "boot" su sdb
<Lozahir> cristian_c se vuoi ti faccio uno screenshot di gparted...
<cristian_c> Lozahir, no, mi interessava sapere se questa partizione non contiene alcun sistema
<Lozahir> cristian_c sda http://imagebin.org/246531 ....sdb http://imagebin.org/246532
<jester-> perché una estesa senza prima una primaria?
<cristian_c> uhmm
<Lozahir> jester- sdb è un disco di back up per i dati
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<jester-> Lozahir: si una setesa senza almeno una primaria non ha senso
<jester-> la regola é massimo 4 primarie oppure primarie e una setesa dove ricavare logiche se servono piu di 4 partizioni
<Lozahir> jester- il problema è che ho traslocato ubuntu da un vecchio disco su uno nuovo (un mese fa) e ora durante un aggiornamento debconf mi dice http://imagebin.org/246523
<jester-> oppure 3 primarie
<Lozahir> jester- sdb è un ide secondario, il dual boot è sul sata sda
<jester-> Lozahir: devi installare grub
<jester-> correttamente
<Lozahir> sdb c'era anche prima del trasloco, e grub lo sapeva
<jester-> bè reinstalla gurb e hai sistemato fstab dopo il trsloco?
<Lozahir> jester quindi l'aggiornamento a mezzo che gli dico? mi da 2 opzioni: o installo grub su tutte le partizioni oppure continuo l'aggiornamento senza installare grub.
<jester-> Lozahir: fagli installare grub non su partizone ma sul disco che parte al boot
<Lozahir> jester- si aveo editato gli UUID prima di reinstallare grub sul nuovo disco.
<jester-> se parte sda su sda lo devi installare
<Lozahir> jester- non mi fa spuntare una cosa sola, è questo il problema, o li spunto tutti o non mi fa continuare.
<jester-> adesso sei in ubuntu?
<Lozahir> jester- se spunto solo sda e continuo mi dice  http://imagebin.org/246527
<jester-> Lozahir: avanti
<jester-> Lozahir: ma fallo da terminale se sei in ubuntu
<Lozahir> jester- se clicco avanti senza flaggare "continua senza installare grub" mi rimanda a questa finestra http://imagebin.org/246523
<jester-> Lozahir: è corretto sda
<Lozahir> jester- debconf mi ha messo in loop (lol)
<jester-> Lozahir: installa da terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> sudo grub-install /dev/sda  e poi sudo update-grub
<Lozahir> jester- si sda c'è il dualboot attulmente funzionante (prima di questo aggiornamento)
<jester-> Lozahir: qualcosa è seuccesso e si rimedia reinstanndo il grub
<Lozahir> jester- si, ma con questa finestra dell'aggiornamento a mezzo che faccio?
<jester-> la chiudi
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> e fai da terminale
<Lozahir> jester- ma chiudo l'aggiornamento a mezzo???
<jester-> Lozahir: chiudi aggiornamento e finestra pirla di grub
<Lozahir> jester- non è meglio se gli dico di continuare senza installare grub?
<jester-> Lozahir: anche e lo installi poi da terminale
<jester-> pranz
<Lozahir> jester- prima di pranz install cos?
<Lozahir> jester- grub / grub-pc
<Lozahir> cosa reinstallo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> il grub
<cristian_c> quindi, continua gli aggiornamenti senza installare grub
<Lozahir> jester- ma devo purgare i tutti i pacchetti parenti di grub prima?
<cristian_c> e poi una volta conclusi gli aggiornamenti, lo reinstalli da terminale
<Lozahir> prima di reinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> Lozahir, non credo
<Lozahir> cristian_c scusa l'ignoranza, ma i pacchetti incriminati sono?
<Lozahir> cristian_c cioè io su synaptic ( I love synaptic ) quali pacchetti sarebbe meglio purgassi e poi reinstallassi?
<cristian_c> Lonon riesco a capirti
<cristian_c> Lozahir, jester- ti ha suggerito di proseguire con gli aggiornamenti e poi di installare il grub da terminale
<gabry> buongiorno a tutti, ho scaricato e masterizzato immagine ubuntu 12.04 lts, per installarlo su un notebook acer il risultato è all'avvio : graphics initialization failed error setting up gfxboot; come mai ? mi potete aiutare ?
<Lozahir> cristian_c quindi niente da purgare prima di codesta operazione? (onde evitare che ci sia in giro ancora l'identificatore univoco del dicso a giro per il sistema)
<Lozahir> gabry si blocca li?
<gabry> si lozahir
<cristian_c> Lozahir, vai con gli aggiornamenti
<Lozahir> cristian_c ok, aggiornamento terminato con la spunta su "continua senza installare grub"
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> gabry, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<gabry> si cristian, controllato
<cristian_c> e sono uguali?
<gabry> non uguali, perfetti
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gabry, il cd live va su altri pc e su questo?
<gabry> ecco una prova che non ho fatto ... provo subito e ti faccio sapere
<Lozahir> cristian_c  [ grub-install /dev/sda ] e poi [ udate-grub2 ]  ?
<Lozahir> *update
<cristian_c> update
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> con sudo
<cristian_c> forse il 2 non c'è
<Lozahir> cristian_c  ma dici che a questo punto lidentif unico del vecchio disco è già sparito?
<cristian_c> non saprei, prova
<Lozahir> cristian_c  anch'io ho trovato diverse guide col 2 e senza quella ufficiale lo dà col 2 (punto 5 all'inizio) http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ok
<Lozahir> cristian_c  funziona sia senza il 2 che con il 2
<cristian_c> uhm
<Lozahir> cristian_c  ho fatto male a lanciarli tutti e due?
<Lozahir> cristian_c  errori non ha dati
<Lozahir> errori non ne ha dati
<Lozahir> cristian_c  riavvio....
<cristian_c> tutte e due?
<cristian_c> *tutti
<Lozahir> cristian_c  si, ho lanciato  [ sudo grub-install /dev/sda ] e poi [ update-grub2 ] e poi per curiosità anche [ udate-grub ] . in tutti e due i casi ha fatto la lista dei kernel, il memtest ect etc senza errori
<Lozahir> *sudo update-grub e sudo update-grub2 (prima senza il 2 e poi con)
<cristian_c> ah
<Lozahir> cristian_c  ora però ho un grosso dubbio: non ha rilevato winzozz
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<gabry> su altro notebook cd live parte normalmente ... quindi il problema è dell'unità ottica ?
<Lozahir> cristian_c  non c'è il boot loader di windows dopo la lista delle versioni kernel e il mem test
<cristian_c> gabry, ma parte il live sul tuo pc?
<cristian_c> Lozahir, all'avvio?
<Lozahir> cristian_c  no, nel terminale  quando pa l'update, di solito lo elenca nel quando fai update-grub
<cristian_c> Lozahir, sudo fdisk -l
<Lozahir> cristian_c  fdisk fa vedere le stesse partizioni di gparted
<gabry> ho fatto prova per vedere se il live cd partiva su un'altro notebook, ed è partito . Su l'acer in discussione invece mi rimanda l'errore che ho scritto sopra e cioè: graphics initialization failed error setting up gfxboot
<Lozahir> cristian_c  che ti ho screen shotttato prima
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Lozahir
<ubot-it> Lozahir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Lozahir, quindi le partizioni sono tutte lì
<cristian_c> comprese quelle di windows
<Lozahir> cristian_c  ci mancherebbe altro
<akis24> gabry masterizza l'iso  a bassa velocita' magari il lettore ha qualche problema di compatibilita' ..
<cristian_c> akis24, ma sull'altro pc sicuramente va
<akis24> pardon..
<akis24> forse dovrebbe avviarla a bassa risoluzione a me succedeva su un vecchio notebok idem..
<gabry> Akis24, già fatto ho provato su più DVD con tutte le velocità possibili , però non capisco il perchè se inserisco il live cd di una vecchia distro parte norlmamente
<Lozahir> cristian_c  senti, per precauzione avevo fatto una copia dell'MBR, nel caso mi fosse sparito windows dalla lista di avvio che faccio, ripristino il vecchio MBR oppure torno qui e deciddiamo il da farsi?
<cristian_c> Lozahir, non so come puoi ripristinare il vecchio MBR senza toccare anche le partizioni
<cristian_c> Lozahir, prova a riavviare il sistema :)
<Lozahir> cristian_c  il back up dell'MBR l''HO fatto con questa esatta configurazione delle partizioni
<Lozahir> cristian_c  ci mancherebbe che me la meno a backuppare l'MBR con le partizioni sballate (lol)
<akis24> gabry credo il problema sia dovuto  che all'avvio imposta un modo grafico che il portatile non supporta
<Lozahir> cristian_c  quello che volevo dire é. il grub appena rigenerato si sdegna se gli riscrivo l?MBR o non se ne accorge nemmeno?
<cristian_c> ripeto
<cristian_c> Lozahir, non so come puoi ripristinare il vecchio MBR senza toccare anche le partizioni
<gabry> quindi non posso farci nulla ?
<cristian_c> gabry, ho fatto una domanda
<Lozahir> cristian_c  ma scusami, il backup è stato fatto dopo aver creato QUESTE PARTIZIONI
<cristian_c> sì, e allora?
<Lozahir> cristian_c nell'MBR backuppato c'è la tabella delle attuali partizioni
<cristian_c> l'mbr è la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> forse ti cnfondi con il bootloade
<gabry> cristian_c  scusa quale domanda non ho visto
<cristian_c> *bootloader
<Lozahir> cristian_c si, ma il boot loader dove risiede?
<cristian_c> 12:20:19 <cristian_c> gabry, ma parte il live sul tuo pc?
<cristian_c> Lozahir, nell'mbr
<Lozahir> cristian_c quindi se ho una copia dell'MBR, ho una copia della tabella partizioni e del boot loader, non capisco dove vedi il problema
<cristian_c> non rifai un nuovo mbr senza sfasciare le partizioni esistenti, a quanto so
<gabry> ti ho già risposto ! :-) ho 2 notebook su uno funziona su quello dove dovrei installare ubuntu no
<Lozahir> cristian_c uso Ultimate Boot CD con l'utility MBR backup
<cristian_c> gabry, parlo della live, però
<cristian_c> gabry, quindi non ti carica neanche la live?
<cristian_c> Look
<gabry> no non mi carica nulla mi dice: graphics initialization failed error setting up gfxboot
<cristian_c> Lozahir, ok
<Lozahir> cristian_c va bene, riavvio e ti dico come è andata (grazie per la pazienza)
<cristian_c> gabry, allora il problema ce l'hai sopratutto in live
<gabry> quindi ?
<cristian_c> gabry, quindi, fin dove arrivi quando esegui il boot?
<gabry> non arrivo a nulla mi si blocca subito rimandandomi alla scritta lampeggiante :graphics initialization failed error setting up gfxboot
<cristian_c> gabry, il logo del pc appare?
<gabry> si appare
<cristian_c> poi?
<gabry> il boot è settato per avviarsi su cd/dvd .. poi compare la scritta di cui sopra
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> gabry, quale versione di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> che iso hai usato?
<gabry> ubuntu lts 32bit
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> gabry, e come hai fatto a installarlo?
<cristian_c> se non si avvia neanche?
<gabry> in che senso ?
<cristian_c> gabry, non l'hai installato sull'hard disk?
<akis24> cristian_c riporto quanto letto su un forum su ubuntu inglese relativo a quell'errore  Se si verifica l'errore, è sufficiente digitare "help". Programma di installazione procede per caricare come previsto.
<gabry> ma come faccio ad installarlo sull'hard disc se non mi parte il dvd ??????
<cristian_c> akis24, beh, se c'è un prompt dei comandi, ovviamente
<cristian_c> gabry, ah, ok quindi non l'hai installato
<cristian_c> gabry, che pc è?
<gabry> notebook acer
<cristian_c> caratteristiche?
<Lozahir> cristian_c tutto a posto, windows parte, ubuntu parte......allora ti confermo che sudo update-grub e sudo update-grub2 funzionano entrambi (per lo meno qui su precise)
<cristian_c> Lozahir, ottimo
<gabry> aspire9412
<cristian_c> Lozahir, fai sapere se ci sono altri problemi con il gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> gabry, ram, cpu?
<Lozahir> cristian_c ok, se ricapita mi faccio sentire......grazie ancora per l'aiuto e per la pazienza ( ringrazia anche jester- quand torn dal pranz :) ) ciao e buona giornata
<cristian_c> ciao
<gabry> ehehehe cristian mi chiedi troppo :-) ti posso dire che di ram è 1 hard disck 160
<cristian_c> gabry, la ram 1, pochina
<cristian_c> gabry, hai dato un'occhiata ai requisiti di sistema?
<gabry> ma montava già ubuntu , senza problemi ... no non ho dato un'occhiata
<cristian_c> !requisiti | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> gabry, da ricerche con google, vedo che il pc non è nuovo
<gabry> scusate ho scritto ram 1 ma intendevo 1GB il processore intel centrino duo
<cristian_c> gabry, lol
<cristian_c> gabry, temo sia l'unità di misura sbagliata per il processore XD
<gabry> ??
<gabry> certo che competere con voi maschietti su ram e gb  .... :-)
<cristian_c> gabry, ok, la frequenza del processore si misura in HZ
<cristian_c> *Hz
<cristian_c> la ram in Byte
<cristian_c> quindi 1 GHz di processore
<cristian_c> che è comunque poco
<gabry> hahaha ok scusa
<gabry> vabbè faccio una prova .. aggiro il problema installo una vecchia distro e poi aggiorno ...
<cristian_c> gabry, io consiglio altro
<cristian_c> gabry, una derivata
<gabry> cioè ?
<cristian_c> gabry, tipo xubuntu
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<gabry> ok
<cristian_c> richiede meno risorse di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma è più completa di Lubuntu, che ne richiede anche meno
<cristian_c> gabry, con xubuntu andrà una scheggia
<cristian_c> pi§ veloce di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> il pc non è nuovissimo
<gabry> ho capito, ma il problema non è la versione ... è che non carica il dvd !!!!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> forse perchéè non ce la fa
<cristian_c> *perché
<cristian_c> immagino
<gabry> adesso provo con lubuntu poi ti dico
<gabry> togliamo anche questo sospetto
<cristian_c> gabry, xubuntu è più simile a ubuntu
<cristian_c> lubuntu è più minimale
<gabry> ok ma è tanto per provare
<cristian_c> lubuntu va su pc più scarsi
<cristian_c> ok
<gabry> cmq questo notebook per tua info montava la versione ubuntu 10.04 senza problemi di sorta
<gabry> non capisco come mai ora ci dovrebbero essere problemi di "vecchiaia"
<cristian_c> gabry, eh, ma unity è pesante
<cristian_c> son passati tre anni
<gabry> ho capito ... ma almeno arrivassi a quella schermata
<gabry> il dvd non si avvia neppure ...........
<cristian_c> prova a fare come tiho suggerito
<gabry> ok
<cristian_c> se guardi i requisiti, xapirai il motivo
<cristian_c> *capirai
<gabry> provo
<cristian_c> gabry, il dvd si avvia ma non si carica la schermata
<gabry> eccomi ancora qui, fatto prova con lubuntu ... si blocca su : boot:
<raxconn> ciao a tutti
<raxconn> è stabile l'ultima versione di ubuntu se installata su netbook acer 2 gb ram e 1.66 gb di processore?
<cristian_c> raxconn, a me sembra va bene come requisiti
<cristian_c> *vada
<raxconn> grazie mille
<raxconn> posso farvi un'altra domanda?
<cristian_c> raxconn, prova prima in live
<cristian_c> !domanda | raxconn
<ubot-it> raxconn: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<raxconn> ho sue hd sul netbook. come faccio ad installare il sistema operativo sul disco fisso vuoto senza creare partizioni, ma in modo tale che all'avvio mi richieda quale SO utilizzare?
<cristian_c> raxconn, dei per forza creare partizioni se vuoi installare
<cristian_c> ma ti consigòio prima di provare la live
<cristian_c> *consiglio
<cristian_c> *di provare lalive prima
<raxconn> quindi devo creare una partizione sul disco fisso vuoto? o comunque è indifferente e posso farlo sul disco fisso già in uso? perdona l'ignoranza, la live sarebbe?
<cristian_c> raxconn, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> raxconn, nel caso tu debba installare ubuntu, suggerisco tre partizioni sul disco vuoto
<ubu> salkve
<ubu> salve
<ghigomatto> Buongionro a tutti.
<ghigomatto> Dovrei "chroottare" la home utente di uno user appena fatto, di modo che questo possa esclusivamente utilizzare winscp per accedere al suo spazio, e fare l'upload di alcuni file. Come posso realizzare la cosa in maniera non troppo invasiva?
<ghigomatto> Al momento ho fatto in modo che l'utente non abbia shell e che possa loggarsi sulla home specifica (path dell'upload dei file futuri).
<ghigomatto> ma non so come impedirgli di spostarsi in altri ambienti del file system.
<ghigomatto> Spero d'esser stato chiaro.
<g16> Beh, non può scrivere nelle cartelle di cui non ha i permessi
<ghigomatto> g16: parli a me? scusami.
<ghigomatto> l'obiettivo sarebbe che una volta entrato con winscp dentro il suo ambiente (la sua home utente) non possa spostarsi da li.
<ghigomatto> ma non so come farlo.
<ghigomatto> sembra che si possa impostare qualcosa da sshd config file.
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: perchè non hai usato ftp? via, ad esempio, proftpd, puoi restringere sulla home
<remix_tj> ghigomatto: se usi SFTP invece ti consiglio di usare quello che da come soluzione: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1526919/linux-shell-to-restrict-sftp-users-to-their-home-directories
<LostInMyHead> salve
<ghigomatto> sto provando con vsftpd e sembra funzionare, volevo vedere se è possibile usare solo strumenti "di sistema", non oggetti "accessori" esterni.
<Holden> ghigomatto, ma anche se riesce a loggarsi via ssh, ovviamente sarà loggato con il suo nome utente... quindi che danni può fare?
<ghigomatto> la domanda è sicuramente pertinente. Si tratta di un ambiente dove l'utente deve SOLO uploadare dei files, senza spostarsi per il file system, sono politiche imposte. Ho risolto con vsftpd, ma volevo provarci senza lo stesso.
<enzotib> se la shell utente è rbash (restricted bash), cd non lo fa spostare
<ghigomatto> enzotib: l'impostazione della shell è  "bin/false" , tuttavia trovo interessante la tua proposta. La rshell non la conosco, il resto dell'ambiente sarebbe confrontabile con una bash?
<enzotib> ghigomatto: rbash viene gratis con bash, leggi la pagina di manuale per le ulteriori restrizioni che impone
<enzotib> però è solo un'idea, non so come si confronta con winscp
<ghigomatto> sisi, ok, rbash. bene, dovrei provarla. ma sai, l'idea di massima sarebbe di non installare nulla in più di quanto necessario.
<ghigomatto> quindi, meno roba ci metto è meglio è.
<ghigomatto> cmq vsftpd o rbash sono due oggetti in più, e forse, se rbash funziona, la tua ipotesi risponderebbe meglio alle mie esigenze.
<enzotib> ghigomatto, no rbash non è in più
<enzotib> se c'è bash c'è anche rbash
<ghigomatto> enzotib: scusami, ma non la trovo, come funziona il giochetto? se eseguo: dpkg -l| grep sh trovo la bash, ma non la rbash.
<enzotib> ghigomatto, infatti, rbash è una modalità di bash, è lo stesso eseguibile
<ghigomatto> ah...ok, ok. allora va in quyalche modo customizzata?
<enzotib> no, semplicemente la lanci con rbash, oppure inposti in /etc/passwd la shell dell'utente a /bin/rbash
<ghigomatto> si, capito. però l'unica cosa è che mi avevano imposto di NON DARE SHELL all'utenza, così facendo probabilmente risolvo ma la shell, di fatto c'è.
<ghigomatto> ora la provo...hihihihihihi ;-)
<enzotib> ghigomatto, allora vsftpd è la strada
<ghigomatto> enzotib: si, lì mi ci muovo, l'avevo già fatto su altro ambiente...
<enzotib> ghigomatto, e comunque con scp non va, quindi lascia perdere rbash, viene usata la shell utente solo in una sessione ssh interattiva
<ghigomatto> Si, a questo punto mi sa che è meglio come ho fatto io, con un file vsftpd.conf ridotto all'osso ed una lista utenti ridotta al solo utente in questione. Mi sembra che funzioni egregiamente.
<ghigomatto> cmq mi sembra strano che non si possa fare nulla da sshd.conf, forse occorre spenderci un pò di tempo e leggere bene la documentazione.Ogni volta che devo fare una cosa è "per ieri"...
<enzotib> c'è un eventuale parametro ChrootDirectory in sshd_config
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<enzotib> !ciao | akis24
<ubot-it> akis24: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Avvo> a
<Avvo> Salve ho un problema con grub dopo aver reinstallato windows 7, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> !grub | Avvo
<ubot-it> Avvo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Avvo> grazie, provo a vedere se ci riesco.
<Dig> bona seraa!!!!
<Dig> per rimettere la funzione di riprodurre gli mp3 fermandosi con puntatore sopra, che pacchetti devo installare???
<Holden> che versione di ubuntu?
<Dig> Holden, 12.10
<jester-> ma che domande
<jester-> lol
<Dig> Holden, ho gnome-fallback  hola capitan jester-
<jester-> aiò Dig
<Holden> Dig, fai click sull'mp3 e premi spazio
<Dig> Holden, mi si avvia un mini lettore
<Holden> Dig, e funziona? hai gnome3?
<Dig> Holden, e non riproduce però
<Holden> Dig, suggeriscono gnome-sushi
<Dig> Holden, ho lo gnome che si installa dai pacchetti fall-back
<Dig> Holden, ho installato Sushi..ma non è successo nulla...forse non ho attivato qualcosa???? Ho provato pure a installare     sudo apt-get install mpg123 mpg321 sox vorbis-tools
<Holden> Dig, sushi credo si appoggi a gstreamer, vedi se hai tutti i plugins che servono, di più non saprei
<Dig> Holden, ci sono tutti. Sushi è stato installato dai repo. Può essere che gli manca un pacchetto???
<Holden> Dig, apri un terminale e avvia htop
<Holden> Dig, poi avvia la riproduzione con spazio e vede se in cima alla lista appare gnome-sushi
<Dig> Holden, non è installato
<Holden> anche top va bene
<Dig> Holden, non c'è ergo non è attivo
<Holden> Dig, vediti la doc di gnome-sushi a questo punto
<Dig> Holden, non mi compare da nessuna parte.
<Dig> Holden, si può lanciare dal terminale?
<Holden> dpkg -L gnome-sushi e vedi se ha dei file della doc
<Dig> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig> Holden, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644497/
<Holden> Dig, less /usr/share/doc/gnome-sushi/README
<Holden> leggilo e vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile
<Dig> Holden,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644515/
<Holden> Dig, niente di utile, non saprei allora
<Dig> Holden, ok, dai non è vitale. Grazie comunque
<Holden> np
<Dig> Torno a lavoro. Buona serata
<tpaper> Salve, per inviare delle email utilizzo nail (mailx) che a sua volta contatta il server tramite msmtp. Tuttavia non riesco ad impostare il "Nome reale". Ovvero, quando ricevo la mail pensavo vorrei visualizzare "From: Paolino Paperino <a@b.com>", ma non riesco ad impostare quel "Paolino paperino". Ideas?
<tpaper> Da quanto ho capito nail può essere configurato per contattare il server smtp autonomamente, ma dato che c'ero volevo sfruttare msmtp...
<Dmouse> ciao a tutti
<Dmouse> ho bisogno di un aiutoi
<LostInMyHead> tutti lo abbiamo in un modo o nell'altro
<Dmouse> anzi in questo momento sono diventati due ! ^^^
<Dmouse> quindi il mio è un caso + grave e per ciò richeido di + la vostra attenzione ^^
<Dmouse> allora...
<Dmouse> sono su Ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> qui solo supporto windows
<Dmouse> ma quando vado a scaricare da supporto lingue la lingua in italiano mi dice " check your internet connection" ma io sono in questo momento parlando con voi su internet
<Dark_BaBa> lòl
<LostInMyHead> ok
<ame_> ciao
<ame_> ho trovato dei ati è possibile installarsi su ubunti?
<jester-> ame_: ??
<ame_> driver ati per linux
<jester-> ame_: se driver aggiuntivi non rile3va la necessità di driver esterni va bene cosi, installare roba a capocchia specialmente ati potrebbe essere fatale al sistema
<ame_> pero nn funzionano bene, praticamente nn rileva alcuna accelerazione grafica
<jester-> ame_: ati ha troppe schede in circolazione, la maggior parte funza con i driver open sviluppati dalla comunità in accordo con ati stessa che non le sviluppa piu, se hai una delle poche non supportate non c'è nulla da fare
<jester-> le troppo nuove pernchè non hanno ancora aggiunto i moduli le troppo vecchie perchè abbandonate
<ame_> pero con la 12.04 li aveva, invece con la 12.10 non rileva nulla
<jester-> ame_: il driver della 12.10 dovrebbe essere piu aggiornato, glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<jester-> ame_: se avevi installato un driver ati esterno lo hai rimosso proma di avanzare di versione?
<jester-> prima*
<ame_> quando avevo la 10.04 mi rivlevava i driver
<ame_> ati
<ame_> ed io li ho installati, poi passando alla 12.10 ho cancellato tutto
<jester-> ame_: se vanno bene quelli open quelli usa e non rileva altro
<ame_> e la 12.10 non mi li rileva
<jester-> ma leggi quello ti si scrive o trolli
<jester-> ame_: lsmod | grep radeon che risponde
<jester-> ame_: e glxinfo | grep rendering
<ame_> lsmod | grep radeon
<ame_> radeon                895730  3
<ame_> ttm                    83596  1 radeon
<ame_> drm_kms_helper         49113  1 radeon
<ame_> drm                   288721  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<FloodBotIt1> ame_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ame_> i2c_algo_bit           13414  1 radeon
<jester-> ame_: usa il pastebin per piu di 3 righe, infatti sta usando il radeon
<jester-> ame_:  glxinfo | grep rendering
<ame_> direct rendering: Yes
<ame_> pero perchè ad esempi nei giochi flash sul browser non mi apre a schermo intero?
<jester-> ame_: il driver radeon lo carica il 3d c'è quindi è a posto
<jester-> non serve altro
<ame_> cioè mi piace  ubuntu però ho alcuni problemi che mi fanno rimanere windows indispensabile
<jester-> ame_: flash non ha niente a che vedere col driver grafico, se hai una cpu vegiotta che non supporta sse2 quello è
<jester-> ame_: linux è un'alternativa non un sostituto di winz.
<jester-> ame_: la moto è alternativa alla magana ma non è la stessa cosa
<ame_> il pc non è vecchioto ho un dual core quad con 4 gb di ram
<ame_> ma nn capisco per che non riesco a vedere a schermo intero i giochi flash mentre su win 7 si
<jester-> ame_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | ame_
<ubot-it> ame_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ame_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645615/
<jester-> ame_: rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> ame_: i flash di youtube vanno a schermo intero?
<jester-> a me vanno su sto eeepc milf
<ame_> si
<ame_> su youtube vanno
<jester-> ame_: con firefox
<jester-> ame_: e quali non vanno
<jester-> se vanno sul tubbo non c'è motivo che non vadano altri siti
<filo1234> se guardi video di rocco è normale che non vadano a schermo intero.....non ci sta
<jester-> lol
<ame_> hihih
<ame_> cmq va tutto tranne farmville, strano
<ame_> anche gli atri giochini flash di face non vanno
<jester-> ame_: face se ne sbatte di ottimizzare per linucs
<jester-> ame_: con firefox?
<ame_> si
<ame_> quindi è un problema loro
<ame_> un browser a 64 bit?
<ame_> per linux?
<filo1234> 0.0
<ame_> esiste?
<filo1234> ame_: ma di che parli? certo che esiste
<filo1234> ame_: hai ubuntu 64bit?
<filo1234> ame_: vabè... se hai ubuntu 64bit, tutto (o quasi) il sw che installi dai repository ufficiali è per la piattaforma installata
<filo1234> quindi se hai firefox di default, è 64bit
<filo1234> infatti se noti, nel tuo paste precedente hai flash amd64
<ame_> ah ok
<ame_> vorrei aggiungere un altro browser che mo consigliate oltre firefox?
<ame_> *mi
<filo1234> ame_: io mi trovo benissimo con chromium
<g16> opera
<ame_> grazie
<ame_> non c'è sul USC
<filo1234> cosa
<ame_> Fatt
<ame_> Una cosa che proprio non riesco a risolvere e me la porto dalla 12.04 è l'audio
<ame_> Non funziona mai a 5.1 devo sempre andare a toccare le impostazioni audio e spostare  la modalita 5.1
<shte> ciao a tutti
<shte> mmmm mi sa che ha sbagliato canale
<enzotib> ciao
<shte> bah... forse no, ciao enzo
<shte> posso chiedere consiglio al volo su una 11.10 64bit?
<jester-> cetto
<shte> skype... mi dà un  errore di architettura errata
<shte> ma non trovo il multiarch
<jester-> shte: è nei repo skype, abilita i repo partners
<shte> 123abc
<jester-> unduetre ciapel che 'l ghè
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> shte: si fa da sorgenti software-->altro sw
<shte> sto scaricando ;-)
<shte> tyvm cmq
<shte> e adesso invece passiamo a un altro livello
<jester-> busta n3 prego
<shte> mmm meglio di no... in quella c'è postfix e le mailing list da mettere su :D
<jester-> che nln +++
<shte> nln?
<jester-> che non sono materia di questo canale
<shte> ah ok ... oltretutto non è nemmeno ubuntu ma debian per cui....
<jester-> shte: in #debian-it sono bravi e preparati
<shte> nemmeno 'su' ubuntu ma 'su' debian
<jester-> tutta gente pro
<shte> devo farci un giro , mailman mi sta facendo sclerare
<shte> bellino scaip in questa versione, grazie jes
<shte> bene, grazie per l'aiuto a buona serata a tutti :D alla prox. ciao!
<shte> #debian-it
<angelo__> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 oggi. non riesco ad installare wine:
<angelo__> "le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte"
<jester-> sudo apt-get install wine
<angelo__> "mancanza possibilità installare pacchetti software aggiuntivi o conflitto fra pacchetti software che non possono essere installati nello stesso momento"
<angelo__> da terminale "impossibile correggere i problemi ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati" ?!
<angelo__> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<angelo__> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<angelo__> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<angelo__> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo può voler dire
<angelo__> che è stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se si sta
<FloodBotIt1> angelo__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<angelo__> usando una distribuzione in sviluppo, che alcuni pacchetti richiesti
<Dieg0> ciao a tutti
<Dieg0> io ho un paio di cuffie logitech
<Dieg0> bluetooth
<Dieg0> funzionano, ma devo sempre andare nelle impostazioni audio e attivarle
<Dieg0> prima di usarle
<Dieg0> ho appena aggiornato il sistema operativo a 12.10
<Dieg0> prima con la 11.04 non c'era questo problema e appena inserivo il trasmettitore
<Dieg0> l'uscita diventavano le cuffie automaticamente
<Dieg0> cosa devo fare per sistemare?
<Dieg0> io ho un paio di cuffie logitech  bluetooth, funzionano, ma devo sempre andare nelle impostazioni audio e attivarle prima di usarle, ho appena aggiornato il sistema operativo a 12.10 prima con la 11.04 non c'era questo problema e appena inserivo il trasmettitore l'uscita diventavano le cuffie automaticamente. Cosa devo fare per sistemare?
<Groundtest> Ciao, per favore aiutatemi, da quando ho aggiornato non funziona nessun ambiente desktop e non riesco a fare nulla
<Groundtest> Per favore
<jester-> !dettagli | Groundtest
<ubot-it> Groundtest: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Groundtest> Allora Ubuntu 12.04 unity si carica ma si muove solo il mouse, gnome non si carica nemmeno le icone
<Groundtest> Sfondo e mouse, le icone sembrano parte dello sfondo su unity, non riesco a fare nulla. Nulla.
<Groundtest> Il fatto è che il pc fa tutto boot test cazzi vari tutto bene fino al login
<jester-> Groundtest: control-alt-F2 ti logghi e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   alt-F7 per tornare in grafica
<Groundtest> Jester
<Groundtest> Provo
<Groundtest> Scusa ma sono dal cellulare
<Groundtest> Scusa ma il login non è il solito del pc?
<Groundtest> Non me lo prende
<jester-> Groundtest: si user e pass
<Groundtest> Al login grafico li prende qui no
<jester-> Groundtest: scrivi bene
<Groundtest> È forte sta storia eh
<Groundtest> Eh
<jester-> nick enter
<jester-> pass che non vedi enter
<Groundtest> Già
<Groundtest> Forse nn li entra che so già loggiato in grafica?
<jester-> non gli frega
<jester-> Groundtest: alt-f7 torna in grafica
<Groundtest> Eccola
<jester-> contro-alt-t  si dovrebbe aprire il terminale
<Groundtest> No qui non va niente
<Groundtest> Aspetta che reset to il pc
<Groundtest> L'unico che non ho provato è Ubuntu 2d
<jester-> Groundtest: non loggare
<jester-> alla login vai in tty
<Groundtest> Ecco che va
<Groundtest> Asp che provo a sfogarmi e andare in tty
<jester-> Groundtest: control-alt-F2 ti logghi e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Groundtest> *sloggarmi
<Groundtest> Vai ci sono riuscito
<AndChat|499956> Jester's, ha fatto
<AndChat|499956> Scusa sono quello di prima di tty
<AndChat|499956> È che sono dal cell faccio casino scusa
<AndChat|499956> jester-:
<jester-> AndChat|499956: ha fatto che
<AndChat|499956> Ha fatto quel comando
<AndChat|499956> Ora che devo fare
<jester-> AndChat|499956: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback torni al login e scegli gnome classico no effetti
<AndChat|499956> Ok
<AndChat|499956> Jester è partito
<AndChat|499956> Ma unity partirà?
<jester-> AndChat|499956: boh
<jester-> AndChat|499956: prova
<jester-> AndChat|499956: e unity non mi sembra una gran perdita
<AndChat|499956> Mh
<AndChat|499956> Come mai dici?
<jester-> non mi garba ma sono gusti personali
<jester-> AndChat|499956: se riesci ad aprire il terminale in unity dai: unity --reset
<AndChat|499956> Ok
<jester-> vado a poggiare l'occhio
<AndChat|499956> Ciao grazie
<lm> quindi come devo fare?
<lm> questo è la chat di supporto????????
<lm> Come si fa a formattare ubuntu??
<lm> che bel supporo
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-14
<francesco_> salve a tutti---- è possibile upgradare ubuntu da 32 a 64 bit senza perdere i dati?
<francesco_>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco_>  /join  #ubuntu-it-chat
<espanico87> salve
<akis24> buongiorno
<lucbran> ciao , sono nuovo in Ubuntu e necessito qualche chiarimento...
<lucbran> Hi, anyone can assist in wireless network configuration problems?
<cristian_c> !english | lucbran
<ubot-it> lucbran: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<sonne> cristian_c, aveva scritto in italiano prima poraccio
<sonne> sono sicuro che ci sia qualche !comando anche per questo, ma non me lo ricordo....
<cristian_c> lol
<lucbran> parlo italiano
<sonne> lucbran, e' buona norma se si ha un problema chiedere e basta, se qualcuno legge e puo' aiutarti lo fara' :)
<lucbran> ok... il problema è che sto cercando una guida chiara per fare la configurazione della mnia rete wireless dopo avere installato ubuntu.. le varie guide che ho trovato parlano di versioni precedenti e fanno esempi con comandi che io sull'ultima versione non trovo.Praticamente ho installato ubuntu ma non mi vede nessuna connsssione wireless..grazie
<cristian_c> lucbran, scheda wireless?
<lucbran> scusa sono un neofita... ho una chiavetta che si collega con router netgear.Tieni presente che ho installato ubuntu insieme a windows e con widos ho tutte le connessioni che funzionano...
<cristian_c> lucbran, ah, conenssione a banda larga
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> ritiro tutto, lol
<cristian_c> lucbran, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | lucbran
<ubot-it> lucbran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucbran> scusate ..
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<goamon> posso avere informazioni sulla tipologia di boot UEFI?
<cristian_c> goamon, a che scopo?
<goamon> voglio vedere se il mio pc puo installare ubuntu
<goamon> come
<TaLaDo> goamon,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> goamon, non ti piace in macchina virtuale?
<goamon> grande cristian ti ricordi :) no va lento e si blocca spesso
<cristian_c> goamon, ma gli hai dato 2 GB?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<goamon> si
<goamon> 2,5gb
<goamon> e 32 di ram video
<goamon> 32mb
<goamon> e 30gb di spazio virtuale su disco
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> goamon, sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> mi pare avessi 4 GB
<cristian_c> in totale
<goamon> in totale si sul pc
<goamon> cristian ma come cavolo fai a ricordarti?
<TaLaDo> prende nota
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, lol
<cristian_c> goamon, è un i5 o un i3?
<goamon> aspetta. cosa?
<cristian_c> processore
<goamon> i5
<goamon> c'era il 7 e ho fatto l'aggiornamento all'8
<cristian_c> ah
<goamon> male i5?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> goamon, se ci hai preso mano con ubuntu, puoi anche installare
<cristian_c> goamon, se ti senti ancora tropo inesperto e poco convinto, aspetta
<cristian_c> *troppo
<goamon> per quello non c'è problema, piano piano qualcosa imparo. il pc è mio
<cristian_c> goamon, e ti assumi anche i rischi
<goamon> ma non sono convinto tanto della procedura di installazione, mi è un po difficile
<cristian_c> goamon, ma non è che ne hai tolta troppa a win?
<goamon> tipo ancora non riesco a capire se ho la uefi
<goamon> ho provato prima con 1gb poi con 2gb poi con 3gb, sempre lento e si blocca
<goamon> pero non vorrei togliere win8. ho due partizioni da 200gb l'una..
<goamon> ho spazio credo
<cristian_c> goamon, mi è venuta un'idea
<goamon> anche perche win8 mi pare un ottimo prodotto...
<goamon> dimmi
<cristian_c> goamon, puoi installare anche
<cristian_c> ssu hard disk esterno o pendrive
<cristian_c> *su
<goamon> ho un harddisk esterno da 500gb. ok
<goamon> ma poi non va lento con la usb?
<cristian_c> goamon, così hai tutto il tempo di imparare ubuntu e capire se fa per te
<cristian_c> e imparare
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, dipende
<goamon> hard disk l'ho comprato una settimana fa. è nuovo e veloce
<cristian_c> goamon, io l'ho usato su porta usb su pc vecio del 2005
<cristian_c> un monocore
<goamon> allora ok
<goamon> ci provo
<cristian_c> con la pendrive, addirittura con l'hub
<cristian_c> goamon, se hai porta usb 3.0, ancora meglio
<goamon> sisi
<cristian_c> più veoce
<cristian_c> *veloce
<goamon> per la procedura?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<goamon> e per la uefi?
<cristian_c> goamon, comunque, il problema potrebbe essere anche di virtualbox. Esiste anche vmware
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, per la uefi segui la guida che ti ha indicato TaLaDo
<goamon> adesso prima provo su hard disk esterno
<jester-> goamon: scaricati vmwareplayer
<cristian_c> *vmware player
<goamon> ok
<goamon> ma l'ho installo live?
<cristian_c> goamon, hai ben due opzioni :D
<cristian_c> goamon, in che senso?
<goamon> mmm
<jester-> goamon: su roba sub è lento di suo visto la velocità limitata di trasferimento/lettura dati della usb
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma per impratichirsi va bene
<jester-> goamon: in vm sia vbox che vmware lo installi diretto dalla iso
<goamon> la guida mi dice per creare una live di ubuntu
<goamon> ok
<goamon> gia ce l'ho su vbox
<cristian_c> goamon, la live comunque è una cosa diversa
<goamon> ma va lento e si blocca
<jester-> goamon: facile che vbox stesso non sia ottimizzato ancora per winz8
<cristian_c> goamon, nel senso che puoi usare anche un cd per la live
<cristian_c> goamon, e dalla live installi su hard disk esterno
<goamon> io ho il cd iso
<jester-> goamon: ma non hai provato la live?
<cristian_c> goamon, ottimo
<goamon> e mi fa scegliere se live ho completa
<goamon> certo che ho provato la live
<jester-> goamon: e da live gira bene? tenedo presente che il è lento?
<jester-> il cd è lento
<goamon> no va sempre lento. uguale
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> ok cristian ora ci provo :D
<jester-> goamon: bisognerebbe capire il concetto tuo di lentezza e comunque da cd un po rinco di suo lo è aprendo applicazioni
<goamon> ok ma il problema è anche che si blocca spasso e devo chiudere tutto per riavviare ogni volta
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<cristian_c> goamon, normalmente basta 1 Gb di ram per far girare decentemente una vm
<cristian_c> e con un i5 in live non dovrebbe presentare problemi
<goamon> cmq per riavviare tutto intendo solo vbox no win8
<goamon> avranno messo un i5 ma ci sara qualche minchiata in piu che compensa :D
<goamon> da gestione disco non riesco a vedere se è uefi
<luca> ubuntu 12.10 quali driver scegliere per la scheda grafica GeForce 8400M GS?   Grazie
<luca> ho provato nvidia 173 ma rallenta ed è scattoso, poco fluido
<goamon> sara che non c'è la uefi?
<jester-> luca: quelli che consiglia gestore driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> goamon: la live se ne frega di uefi o bios basta che sia una 64bit
<jester-> luca: sta in sorgenti software nell'ultimo tab sopra
<goamon> ma io voglio installare la versione completa, ho gia provato lA LIVE
<luca> quelli dove c'è scritto testato?
<jester-> goamon: e allora segui le guide e installa
<jester-> luca: dove c'è scritto consigliato
<goamon> ok
<lucbran> domanda: come fare per far riconoscere la propria rete wireless ad ubuntu?
<luca> in uno mi dice "proprietario testato"
<goamon> non so se il mio pc supporta il boot da unita usb
<goamon> come posso vederlo
<TaLaDo> dal bios
<goamon> dal bios in quet'ordine: cd, hard disk, sistema operativo
<cristian_c> goamon, il pc è nuovo, quindi supporta il boot
<goamon> ma sul bios non mi dice periferica esterna
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> goamon, hai dato un'occhiata alla guida sul wki?
<goamon> si.. ora uso unetbootin per win
<cristian_c> goamon, ti basta il cd in realtà
<cristian_c> come live
<TaLaDo> goamon, ma se hai già masterizzato la live usa quella
<cristian_c> esatto
<TaLaDo> sempre a complicarsi la vita
<jester-> c'è sempre un motivo, se poi i motivi sono 2 o tre...........
<jester-> succede ome quel tale che non capiva piu se andava a trovare l'amico per t….i la molgie e per piarliin…. o se per avere i soldi indietro
<TaLaDo> lol
<enzotib> aaaaahhh
<enzotib> lol
<goamon> cristian ho il solito problemino. connessione ad internet
<cristian_c> goamon, non ricordo
<goamon> non mi da la connessione ad internet
<cristian_c> goamon, ah, i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> goamon, stessa soluzione
<goamon> quale?
<cristian_c> goamon, come hai risolto precedentemente?
<goamon> su virtual prende la connessione dell'host
<jester-> goamon: attacca il cavo
<goamon> e poi i driver dove li vado a trovare
<goamon> su dispositivi
<goamon> installa guest addiction?
<jester-> goamon: su driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> goamon, non hai risposto alla domanda
<jester-> goamon: che centrano le guest
<jester-> non si capisce cosa stai facendo
<goamon> ok
<goamon> non ho mai risolto questo problema della connessione o non me lo ricordo
<jester-> goamon: installi su partizione o fai una magana virtuale in winz
<jester-> non sono la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> goamon, ma scusa, come ti connettevi prima? Con cavo o wifi?
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> wi-fi
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> su win8
<cristian_c> e allora avevi risolto, no?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> goamon, ma scusa, come ti connettevi prima? Con cavo o wifi? <--- su ubuntu
<goamon> ma sul live di ubuntu non mi trova la connessione
<goamon> sul virtualbox prende la connessione di win8
<goamon> non dovevo configurare niente
<cristian_c> goamon, ricordo che tu avevi risolto anche in live
<jester-> goamon: chiarisci: stai installando su partizione o stai facendo una macchina virtuale
<goamon> no cristian. non risolvemmo perche decisi di installarlo in vbox
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> su partizione esterna
<cristian_c> goamon, hai una broadcom?
<cristian_c> mi pare utilizzassi quella
<goamon> Scheda di rete Broadcom 802.11n
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> goamon: se hai una broadcom è normale che non funzi visto che serve il firmware installabili dopo, ma è una buona regola installare col pc collegato al router col cavo di rete
<cristian_c> goamon, driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> mi pare di averlo già dato questo consiglio in passato
<goamon> dove?
<jester-> goamon: una volta installato la bcom si sistema in 2 minutinetti
<cristian_c> in sorgenti software /software sources
<goamon> ok. poi vado a memoria, tu dimmi
<cristian_c> ho già detto tutto, DRiver aggiuntivi e li attivi
<cristian_c> *driver
<goamon> ok
<goamon> software sources dove si trova di preciso?
<goamon> ;p
<jester-> cristian_c: ma nn collegato a internet attiva una cippa e purtroppo attaccare il cavo in dotazione al rutter si perde il lucido
<cristian_c> jester-, vero è, gli serve il cavo
<jester-> eh
<goamon> ok vado col cavo
<jester-> e pure trovare impostazioni sistema sembra un'impresa
<goamon> aaa impostazioni sistema
<goamon> ok
<jester-> e si che in winz il pannello di controllo non è che salti fuori con la forza del pensiero
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> è che sto su win8. adesso ditemi,poi stacco e vado con ubuntu
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> goamon: parrebbe logico che i drieve linux non limetti da winz
<jester-> e viceversa
<goamon> certo
<goamon> ok vado
<goamon> a dopo
<titti> ciao ragazzi
<titti> ho un pc asus da 10 pollici e non riesco a far partire ubuntu
<TaLaDo> -.-
<titti> praticamente installo da usb correttamente poi quando si deve avviare escono un mare di scritte ma non parte
<cristian_c> titti, e in live funziona?
<titti> parli di un'altra versione^
<titti> quale mi consigliate?
<TaLaDo> uhm
<cristian_c> LOL
<titti> è un asus x101
<titti> eeepc
<titti> mi scuso ma sono nuovissima in ubuntu e quindi solo voi potete aiutarmi.ho disinstallato starter
<cristian_c> hai fatto male
<titti> praTICamente l interfaccia grafica di windows non partiva proprio
<cristian_c> titti, windows è sempre utile averlo
<titti> hai ragione cristian
<titti> pero era irreversibilmente distrutto
<titti> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> titti, di installare ubuntu in dual boot
<cristian_c> titti, prima di tutto, link: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<titti> in usb giusto?
<cristian_c> si
<cristian_c> live usb
<titti> l ho fatto cristian
<titti> parte benissimo
<cristian_c> e va in live?
<cristian_c> ok
<titti> si installa
<cristian_c> ti garba?
<titti> ma non parte
<FloodBotIt1> cristian_c: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> titti, non parlo dell'installazione
<titti> non ti seguo allor
<titti> io praticamente brucio l iso e parte in chiavetta,si installa poi pero all avvio mi da problemi visualizzando mille scritte
<titti> *-*
<cristian_c> titti, ma tu puoi usarlo anche senza installarlo
<titti> cioè^dimmi un po la procedura
<titti> sono impedita :D
<jester-> titti: partendo la chiavetta non si installa una cippa
<cristian_c> titti, fai partire la usb al boot e nella schermata scegli : Prova ubuntu'
<cristian_c> invewce di Installa
<titti> ah ok si
<titti> benissimo
<cristian_c> *invece
<jester-> se poi hai copiato la ivece di scriverla non parte manco con la macumba
<cristian_c> titti, quello va?
<titti> lo rimetto vediamo
<titti> che accade cosi?
<titti> poi in seguito me lo fa installare?
<cristian_c> titti, è meglio se lo provi prima
<cristian_c> e sì, poi puoi installarlo anche da live
<titti> quindi senza chiavetta
<titti> si ragazzi mi serve un sistema operativo sapete sono in tesi e devo lavorarci
<titti> grasssieeee *--*
<cristian_c> titti, appunto, ti faceva comodo windows
<titti> vediamo se funziona cosi
<jester-> titti: falla breve
<cristian_c> lol
<titti> la tesi? ahah
<jester-> titti: fatto il cd o usb, fai partire, installa ubuntu. usa l'intero disco
<jester-> fa tutto da solo
<titti> si jester parte benissimo
<jester-> la live?
<titti> ma poi dopo l ultima schermata al riavvio non parteeee
<titti> la live ancora non l ho provata
<titti> avevo messo quella intera
<titti> vediamo la live
<jester-> titti: ma se è l'installer la live
<jester-> mica si capisce che hai fatto
<titti> allora ragazzi
<jester-> titti: e che pc hai quanta ram
<cristian_c> jester-, secondo me ha scelto Installa invece di Prova ubuntu
<titti> io ho installato ubuntu sul mio dieci pollici asus x101ch eeepc e conclude la procedura installando proprio il sistema operativo, ma al riavvio non parte mettendomi mille scritte
<jester-> titti: linux purtroppo non cambia le mogli/fidanzarte/conviventi di 60 con tre da 20
<TaLaDo> peccato
<cristian_c> titti, provalo in live e vedi se parte
<titti> ok cristian vediamo un po
<jester-> titti: come tutti i net/notebook ha una partizione di ripristino usala e re4installa winz del quale dovresi avere anche la licenza
<glpiana> ola
<krabador> ho un problema con grub ed un'installazione ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Sembra non si esegua all'avvio, fa il boot direttamente senza che mi chieda niente
<krabador> dopo gli aggiornamenti, supponendo che carichi l'ultima versione del kernel installata, non posso caricarne una precedentee
<glpiana> krabador, hai solo ubuntu su questo pc?
<krabador> glpiana, si, attualmente si
<glpiana> krabador, allora è normale che nonn mostri grub, ma puoi visualizzarlo quando ti serve
<krabador> un solo disco, installato ahci
<krabador> glpiana
<krabador> come?
<glpiana> basta che avviato il pc, dopo le schermate del bios, tu tenga premuto il tasto shift
<krabador> oh... ok...
<krabador> glpiana, mi scuso per la domanda... stavo iniziando a pensare strane correlazioni con l'ahci
<tuttuno> ciao, ho finalmente deciso di passare a ubuntu
<tuttuno> ora ho win 7
<LostInMyHead> buongiorno!
<tuttuno> qual'è il miglior modo per passare a ubuntu
<tuttuno> '
<tuttuno> buongiorno a voi e buon san valentino
<glpiana> tuttuno, anzitutto provarlo da live, poi installarlo in dual boot
<glpiana> !release | tuttuno
<ubot-it> tuttuno: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> installazione | tuttuno
<glpiana> !installazione | tuttuno
<ubot-it> tuttuno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tuttuno> ho già deciso, nessuna prova, voglio solo installarlo sstabilmente
<tuttuno> che scarico ?
<TaLaDo> tuttuno, meglio che fai la prova
<tuttuno> ok, ciao emaxxim
<tuttuno> ho già fatto delle prove
<tuttuno> sono convinto
<TaLaDo> tuttuno, ok se hai fatto delle prove significa che hai già la live
<glpiana> tuttuno, non ho dunque capito qual è il problema
<tuttuno> era un altro computer ma ho già provatoù...mi consigli il procedimento migliore
<glpiana> tuttuno, procedimento per fare cosa?
<TaLaDo> bho
<tuttuno> l'anno scorso ho provato ubuntu su un netbook
<tuttuno> ora volgio installarlo sul mio portastile
<glpiana> tuttuno, e hai già provato la live sul tuo portatile?
<LostInMyHead> tuttuno: ti hanno già scritto come fare
<tuttuno> no
<glpiana> tuttuno, e allora fai come ti ho detto sopra. provalo da live e se va poi installi
<tuttuno> ok, grazie
<tuttuno> non devo quindi formattare nulla'
<glpiana> tuttuno, ti ho anche indicato la guida all'installazione. leggila
<tuttuno> ok, grazie
<tuttuno> farò come hai detto
<tuttuno> ciaa glpiana
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> cristian ci sei?
<goamon> ho ubuntu su virtualbox e vorrei configurare una stamapante di rete
<goamon> come posso fare?
<goamon> hey
<glpiana> goamon, se nessuno ti risponde, cerca sul manuale di virtualbox
<goamon> ok
<DIEGO16231> salve att
<DIEGO16231> come faccio a verificare se ubuntu è perfettamente aggiornato???
<clickpad> apt-get update
<clickpad> apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> o avvii il gestore aggiornamenti
<DIEGO16231> clikpad è per me ??
<clickpad> si diego
<DIEGO16231> glpiana come l'avvio ???
<DIEGO16231> grazie clickpad
<clickpad> ovviamente con sudo
<clickpad> o da root
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, hai mai dato una sbirciata ai programmi di amministrazione sulla tua installazione?
<DIEGO16231> non nemmeno cosi fa ?
<glpiana> eh?
<DIEGO16231> senti non conosco niente o quasi di ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> non so di cosa mi stai parlando
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, normalmente, come fai a cercare e ad avviar eun programma che ti interessa=
<glpiana> ?
<DIEGO16231> per il momento ho utilizzato solo internet e il programma di scrittura di testo
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, e come fai ad avviarli?
<DIEGO16231> ci vado sopra con il mouse e ci clicco
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, cerca di capirmi. io non vedo il tuo schermo e non so che interfaccia grafica usi.
<DIEGO16231> allora uso ubuntu 12.10 ho la dash(credo si dica cosi) sulla sinistra
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, allora cliccando sulla prima icona in alto ti si apre una finestra. lì puoi scrivere update o aggironamenti, a seconda della lingua del tuo sistema, e ti verrnno mostrati dei programmi
<DIEGO16231> sull icona di ubuntu??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<gian> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian> ciao, quando invio il comando apt-get update alla fine mi viene fuori questo errore, come mai? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1651139/
<glpiana> gian, il server it.archive ultimamente non va. vai nelle impostazioni del gestore dei pacchetti e cambia server
<gian> glpiana, lo cambio con quale?
<glpiana> gian, tra quelli italiani puoi scegliere garr o fastbull
<DIEGO16231> bene fatto apt-get sia update che upgrade
<gian> glpiana, dò un ocio grazie
<LostInMyHead> DIEGO16231: comunque se ci sono aggiornamenti te lo segnala ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> ha terminato di aggiornarsi
<DIEGO16231> devo fare qualche altra cosa per controllare se è tt a posto??
<glpiana> no
<DIEGO16231> bene
<DIEGO16231> grazie mille
<DIEGO16231> per installare wesnoth vado da ubuntu software center o come mi avevate indicato da terminale ??
<gian> glpiana, ho provato fastbull (più simpatico), e non mi ha dato nessun errore, grazie
<Holden> !info wesnoth
<ubot-it> wesnoth (source: wesnoth-1.10): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.10.4-1 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 221 kB
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, software center
<DIEGO16231> ok di nuovo grazie
<Lionnerousse> Ciao!!!
<Lionnerousse> c'è qualcuno?
<Lionnerousse> posso chiedere??
<OverMe> !chiedi | Lionnerousse
<ubot-it> Lionnerousse: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lionnerousse> Ho un problema all'istallazione, non posso procedere quando mi dice che per un risultato ottimale assicurarsi che ho almeno 4 gb di spazio e la connessione...dovrei avere entrambi ma non mi fa procedere comunque segnalandomele con delle X
<Akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Akhilleus> ho installato profile sync daemnon funziona davvero????
<Lionnerousse> come posso fare?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: arrivato al partizionamento cosa hai scelto
<Lionnerousse> Nessun partizionamento ancora credo, ho semplicemente scelto la lingua e andando avanti ho riscontrato questo errore
<jester-> Lionnerousse: appunto, quando arrivi al partizionamento devi dirgli cosa fafre
<jester-> fare
<jester-> Lionnerousse: hai gia una partizone per linucs, pialli tutto e metti solo ubuntu, fai un dualboot con winz?
<Lionnerousse> Cos'è il partizionamento? credo di non essere arrivata li..
<Lionnerousse> no voglio piallare tutto per ubuntu
<Mrblancs_>  prima di passare a ubuntu la chiavetta wireless netgear n150  e vorrei sapere se funziona  su ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> Lionnerousse: è dove decidi come installare le partizioni sono come i loali di casa, se sono tutti occupati non è possibile fare altro
<jester-> Lionnerousse: quindi o dici di occupare l'intero disco
<Lionnerousse> e quindi come devo fare??
<jester-> o di installare accanto a winz, o hai gia una partizione pronta e fai a mano
<Mrblancs_> è che leon non risponde
<jester-> Lionnerousse: dipende da cosa vuoi farfe te
<jester-> Mrblancs_: dovrebbe
<Mrblancs_> sapere se lei fuziona con ubuntu 12.10
<Lionnerousse> Istallo solo ubuntu ..lascio windows....per favore aiutamiii : ))
<jester-> Mrblancs_: 111v2 mu funza
<Mrblancs_> perchè  il cd funziona con windows 7
<jester-> Lionnerousse: hai winz installato? su quanti giga?
<Lionnerousse> Ho il computer che va malissimo e all'avvio mi diceva di inserire il boot...ecc...problemi di vario genere insomma
<LostInMyHead> Mrblancs_: prova da livecd
<Mrblancs_> ok
<jester-> Mrblancs_: il cd live va bootato non lanciato in winz
<Lionnerousse> Ho winz istallato e non so su quanti giga...non riesco più ad accedere al pc con questo messaggio all'avvio..
<jester-> che messaggio
<Lionnerousse> messaggi come insert boot system...
<Lionnerousse> tipo questo: Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device
<jester-> Lionnerousse: che vuol dire che winz è ciucco se hai il cd lo puoi ripristinare il boot
<Mrblancs> hello   before moving on to the ubuntu chiaetta wireless netgear n150 and let me know if it works   on ubuntu 12.10
<Lionnerousse> Non ho il cd jester : )
<jester-> Lionnerousse: oppure se winz non ti interessa piu e non hai dati da recuperare dirai all'installer ubuntu di usare tutto il disco
<jester-> Mrblancs: test it using the ubuntu cd live
<Mrblancs> inon ho il cd lie ubuntu
<jester-> Mrblancs: nad maybe it need backorts cw modules to work
<LostInMyHead> lol jester-
<jester-> Mrblancs: te lo fai il cd u usb live
<Lionnerousse> si si voglio fare questo jester, lascio stare sto winz
<Lionnerousse> come si fa allora?
<diego16231> glpiana:  ho provato ad installare wesnoth da usc ma come la scorsa volta
<Mrblancs> usb
<jester-> Lionnerousse: sicuro che vuoi piallare tutto winz? non è che poi troni con le paturnie colpa vostra?
<Lionnerousse> sicurissima
<LostInMyHead> non hai dati da salvare Lionnerousse?
<Mrblancs> usb live
<Lionnerousse> nessun dato...ho messo tutto da parte in tempo
<diego16231> è apparso disco rosso tipo divieto di accesso e chiede di riparare con il gestore pacchetti che ovviamente non va e quindi di procedere da terminale
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: hai scaricato la iso  dal sito di ubuntu?
<diego16231> glpiana:  hai letto
<Mrblancs> ma wireless funzionerà  visto che il cd della chiavetta è per windows xp/7/8
<diego16231> ???
<Lionnerousse> si Lost, non l'ultima versione ma quella più stabile
<jester-> Lionnerousse: allora boot da cd, prova ubunntu, ti fai qualche test se ti serve, poi installa ubuntu e quando chiede scegliusa l'intero disco, è utile fare il tutto collegato a internet col cavo
<LostInMyHead> Mrblancs: lascia stare il cd he non c'entra
<jester-> Mrblancs: se non provi non sai
<LostInMyHead> fai partire la live di ubuntu è prova senza installare
<Mrblancs> vero però leggerà il cd di installazione
<Lionnerousse> Jester cerca di spiegarmi meglio....io ho il cd con iso di ubunti...mi si è avviato e tutto quanto ma non procede quando mi dice che non ho connessione e non ho spazio
<LostInMyHead> ma che cd di installazione Mrblancs?
<diego16231> glpiana ????
<Mrblancs> della chiavetta wireless usb
<jester-> Lionnerousse: magari se dici che cd hai
<LostInMyHead> ma ascolta... quel cd non c'entra niente... DIMENTICALO Mrblancs
<Lionnerousse> è un cd rom in cui ho messo la iso
<jester-> Lionnerousse: il cd live se ne frrga dello spazio fino a che non vai in installazione
<Mrblancs> capito
<jester-> Lionnerousse: la iso di che
<Mrblancs> allora la chiavetta netgear n150 funzionerà
<Lionnerousse> Ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu sul sito e l'ho scritta su un cd rom Jester
<jester-> Mrblancs: e 7 usa il cdlive e vedise finza
<Lionnerousse> jester-:
<LostInMyHead> Mrblancs: te lo stiamo scrivendo da tempo... prova da live cd e vedi... non ti costa niente apparte 5 minuti della tua vita
<jester-> Lionnerousse: che versione
<Lionnerousse> jester-:  quella più stabile, non lultima
<Lionnerousse> 12.04.1 lts
<jester-> Lionnerousse: facciamo gli indovinelli, dai dicci il numero che la palla di vetro è in manutenzione
<Lionnerousse> che vuol dire???
<jester-> Lionnerousse: ok scritta su cd, fai il boot del cdrom e?
<LostInMyHead> appare opensuse
<Lionnerousse> e parte ubuntu...dopo mi fa scegliere la lingua e poi mi dice della connessione e dello spazio...uffa
<jester-> Lionnerousse: lol opensuse'
<Lionnerousse> jester-: ..................
<jester-> che poi diventa ubuntu?
<Lionnerousse> LostInMyHead:  tu hai capito?
<Lionnerousse> si jester-
<LostInMyHead> jester-: era  mia la battuta
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: ma tu scegli di provarla o di installarla?
<Lionnerousse> di istallarla LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> innanzi tutto l'hai provata?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: quindi parte l'ambaradam e arriva al partizionamento
<Lionnerousse> si mi appaiono delle icone a sinistra ecc...lost
<jester-> dopo aver scelto lingua e palle varie
<LostInMyHead> ha bhe.... allora funziona...
<jester-> eh è il grande unity
<Lionnerousse> jester-:  dopo la lingua non posso proseguire
<jester-> Lionnerousse: come no
<Lionnerousse> jester-:  -.- non cerchi di capire?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: parte il partizionamento, vediche cerca i dischi
<jester-> Lionnerousse: il disco o i dischi li trova?
<jester-> o da quaoche errore
<diego16231> glpiana:  wesnoth mi ha restituito l'errore del tentativo scorso e cioe disco rosso tipo divieto di accesso in alto
<jester-> qualche
<Lionnerousse> No jester-  i passaggi sono questi; istallo ubuntu, scelgo la lingua e poi mi dice se istallare software di terze parti ma non mi fa proseguire..
<diego16231> a dx e devo riparare i pacchetti da terminale
<diego16231> aiutami tu
<jester-> Lionnerousse: sa di live farlocca o che hai l'hd andato, adeso sei da live?
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: ti fermi qua ? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_02_precise.png
<diego16231> jester-:
<jester-> Lionnerousse: e sei connesso a internt by cavo di rete?
<jester-> diego16231: cu fu
<Lionnerousse> bravo LostInMyHead  solo che non ho le spuntine ma le crocette
<LostInMyHead> ma chissene... se premi avanti ci vai pure con le crocette
<Lionnerousse> jester-:  si connessa via cavo
<diego16231> mi puoi indicare come riparare i pacchetti da terminale visto che nel tentativo di installare wesnoth
<Lionnerousse> no LostInMyHead  , clicco su continua ma non va....solo indietro
<jester-> diego16231: riparare?
<diego16231> mi è apparso un disco rosso tipo divieto di accesso in alto a dx e mi dice di avviare il gestore
<jester-> diego16231: sudo apt-get -f install
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: sei connessa a internet?
<Lionnerousse> si LostInMyHead  via cavo
<diego16231> si in automatico non ci riesce
<jester-> LostInMyHead: mi sa di hd andato gparted aiuta
<LostInMyHead> se no togli la spunta a  scaricare i file di aggiornamento
<diego16231> e mi dice di farlo da  terminale
<jester-> diego16231: sudo apt-get -f install
<LostInMyHead> azzo
<Lionnerousse> ci provo LostInMyHead  ma non mi fa procedere comunque
<diego16231> o cappa ora lo faccio attendi sviluppi
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: no abbiamo capio
<jester-> LostInMyHead: hd mort
<LostInMyHead> secondo una breve ricostruzione hai hd andato... ma windows ti parte Lionnerousse?
<Lionnerousse> LostInMyHead:  mi aiuti?? : )) come faccio!! : (((
<jester-> Lionnerousse: magari abita a 200 metri da te il LostInMyHead
<Lionnerousse> no LostInMyHead  mi dice di inserire il boot device
<Lionnerousse> magari jester-
<jester-> ha pure qualche hd a fare un casso
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: prova allora a scegliere di far partire il live cd
<LostInMyHead> cioè scegli prova
<LostInMyHead> jester-: ma che......
<Lionnerousse> fatto LostInMyHead  poi?
<LostInMyHead> jester-: a ripristinare l'mbr?
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1651703/
<diego16231> fatto jester-  ora ??
<jester-> LostInMyHead: provare non costa niente ma sa di hd andato
<jester-> diego16231: che ha fatto il comando
<jester-> ha installato o no
<diego16231> l'ho postato
<Lionnerousse> proviamo jester-  e LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse ma dal live ti vede il contenuto dell'hd?
<Lionnerousse> su quale icona a sinistra vado LostInMyHead ?
<diego16231> jester-:  hai visto il post
<jester-> diego16231: non va bene
<diego16231> quindi come risolvo ?
<jester-> diego16231: sudo dpkd --purge wesnoth-1.10-data_1%3a1.10.4-1_all.deb
<LostInMyHead> sulla prima
<Lionnerousse> hashhome LostInMyHead ?
<LostInMyHead> ma che ne so di quelai icone hai..... :(
<Lionnerousse> dashhome LostInMyHead ?
<LostInMyHead> vai in esplora risorde per intenderci
<LostInMyHead> scegli la cartelletta
<jester-> la home
<LostInMyHead> e vedi se ci sta l'akkadddi
<LostInMyHead> HD
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1651739/
<jester-> ma va che a chiamare il filemanager cartella home ci vuole una bella fantasia
<jester-> diego16231: sudo dpkg --purge wesnoth-1.10-data_1%3a1.10.4-1_all.deb
<Lionnerousse> dashhome, hom folder, firefox, libre office, ubuntu software, ubuntu one. system setting, workspace LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> home!
<Lionnerousse> si ho fatto, LostInMyHead  ma esce applicazioni, recenti, musica, video..
<Lionnerousse> file system...
<jester-> Lionnerousse: li nella colonna di sinstra sotto a filesystem non c'è una partizione o piu partizioni?
<Lionnerousse> trash?
<Lionnerousse> jester-: ?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: fai uno shot del desktop col tasto stamp poi loposti
<jester-> !imagebin | Lionnerousse
<ubot-it> Lionnerousse: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lionnerousse> non sto usando questo pc...
<Lionnerousse> ci provo ubot-it
<LostInMyHead> grazie per l'intervento ubot-it...
<jester-> Lionnerousse: va apri editor partizioni gparted
<jester-> cosi è plus facile
<jester-> Lionnerousse: è un portatile o pc
<Lionnerousse> pc
<DIEGO16231> jester-: scusami ma è andato in crash il pc
<jester-> Lionnerousse: gparted vede un hd ?
<Lionnerousse> non vedo partizioni gparted
<DIEGO16231> magari domani con piu calma
<jester-> diego16231: sudo dpkg --purge wesnoth
<jester-> diego16231: sudo dpkg --purge wesnoth*
<jester-> Lionnerousse: clicca in cima alla barra poi nella ricerca scrivi gparted
<DIEGO16231> si jester ora sono impegnato io
<DIEGO16231> hai visto l'ultimo post
<Lionnerousse> niente jester-
<jester-> Lionnerousse: gparted c'è disicuro
<DIEGO16231> allora domani provo questo comando e ci risentiamo
<DIEGO16231> qual'è quello corretto??? quello con l'asterisco ??
<DIEGO16231> jester-: ?
<jester-> se non va il primo usi il secondo
<DIEGO16231> ok
<DIEGO16231> grazie a domani
<Lionnerousse> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/img0881xx.jpg/     ubot-it
<bricco08> bricco08
<Lionnerousse> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/img0882nt.jpg/   ubot-it
<Lionnerousse> ecco fatto
<bricco08> ho fatto qualche casotto ed ho eliminato il boot di avvio.
<bricco08> ora si avvia solo in ripristino
<jester-> Lionnerousse: quello è il pannello, chiudilo e clicca sulla rotella sopra alla barra
<jester-> Lionnerousse: si ape la dash scrivi gparted nella ricerca
<LostInMyHead> la rotella in alto Lionnerousse
<jester-> bricco08: spiega il casotto e il boot
<Lionnerousse> l'ultima a destra in alto?
<LostInMyHead> jester-: cacchio se scrivi rotella uno pensa a impostazioni....
<LostInMyHead> yes Lionnerousse
<LostInMyHead> sinistra!
<Lionnerousse> ho system, dyspay, printers,,
<Lionnerousse> ecco
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: sinistra
<LostInMyHead> in alto  a sinistra
<jester-> LostInMyHead: sopra la barra pirla di unity
<bricco08> ho capito
<Lionnerousse> ho un icona, suono, tastiera, messaggi e impostazioni in cui dice quello ho appena scritto
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: il simbolo di ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> sulla destra
<jester-> !ripristino | bricco08
<ubot-it> bricco08: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<jester-> bricco08: oppure cd di installazine normale di 12.10 e scegli aggiorna
<bricco08> ho reinstallato tre volte ma viene sempre lo stesso errore
<jester-> bricco08: che errore
<bricco08> ho fatto anche questo
<jester-> bricco08: hai 2 hd?
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: ci sei?
<bricco08> errore: non si avvia in modo normale, devo sempre fare ripristino
<jester-> bricco08: hai 2 hd?
<bricco08> si ho 2 hd
<Lionnerousse> si LostInMyHead  ...sulla barra in alto a sinistra vedo solo file edit e view e go
<jester-> bricco08: facile che fai il boot dal hd sbagliato
<jester-> bricco08: prova a fare il boot dall'altro hd
<bricco08> devo andare su w?
<jester-> bricco08: devi andare nel bios se non hai un menu di boot da tasto Fx
<bricco08> sull'altro c'è solo windows
<Lionnerousse> ci sei LostInMyHead ?
<jester-> bricco08: non è che installando ha cambiato io posto a grub?
<jester-> normalmente lo mette su sda
<bricco08> non lo so
<jester-> bricco08: prova a cambiare la sequenza di boot
<bricco08> forse è meglio reinstalla re anche w?
<jester-> bricco08: hai installato da usb
<bricco08> da cd
<jester-> centra una sega winz
<Lionnerousse> ho trovato le partizioniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii LostInMyHead  jester-
<jester-> bricco08: ok prova a fare partire l'altro hd
<jester-> Lionnerousse: che cosa vede il gparted
<bricco08> non  capisco certe sequenze son nuovo ed ho 75 anni
<Lionnerousse> niente è vuoto...je
<Lionnerousse> jester-:
<LostInMyHead> metti  un'immagine Lionnerousse
<bricco08> gparted dice non trovato
<Lionnerousse> ok
<jester-> bricco08: non è mai troppo tardi
<bricco08> io so solo formattare
<bricco08> mi sembra che dovrei formattare anche windows?
<jester-> bricco08: sei da live adesso?
<bricco08> si
<jester-> bricco08: apri un terminale
<rufus_> ciao, ma come si fa ad avviare ubuntu in dual boot da tastiera wireless?
<bricco08> ok ho provato prima
<jester-> rufus_: che devi entrare nel bios e abilitare usb legacy o le wifi al bbot non vanno
<bricco08> fatto
<rufus_> jester: grazie ma tutti i pc hanno questa funzione?
<jester-> bricco08: dai sudo fdisck -l poi posti la risposta su pastebin
<bricco08> come si entra? grazie
<jester-> !paste bricco08
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste bricco08'
<jester-> !paste | bricco08
<ubot-it> bricco08: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lionnerousse> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/img0884eg.jpg/
<Lionnerousse> LostInMyHead:
<jester-> Lionnerousse: come volevasi dimostrare hd lè mort
<Lionnerousse> ah si?????
<jester-> Lionnerousse: leggi in basso, no device found
<Lionnerousse> ho letto
<jester-> e non appare nulla nella finestra
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: ciò non è un male
<Lionnerousse> ah si?? LostInMyHead ?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: se pc aprilo e controlla le tubature
<Lionnerousse> che faccio ??
<LostInMyHead> ti permette di far girare l'economia
<vinci98> un hd morto?
<Lionnerousse> ahhah comeeee...devo comprare un hard disk??
<vinci98> staccalo e riattaccalo
<bricco08> no
<Lionnerousse> lo stacco?? io?? devo aprire il pc???
<Lionnerousse> io??
<bricco08> cos l'hd?
<LostInMyHead> no posso aprire il mio
<jester-> Lionnerousse: che i due cavi alimentazione e ide/sata siano collegati
<Lionnerousse> hahaha se mi aiutate passo per passo si...
<LostInMyHead> ma non so se ottieni te deglieffetti
<vinci98> ma che è successo? mi manca la prima parte
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: ... vai ad emulare qualcosa
<jester-> bricco08: hd= hard disk disco rigido in italico
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: hai due possibilità: ho l'hd è morto e lo cambi... o è attaccato male
<Lionnerousse> ok LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> quindi controlla gli attacchi fisici dell'ha
<Lionnerousse> ho aperto il pc..wiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Lionnerousse> e adesso??
<LostInMyHead> *hd
<Lionnerousse> posso fare da pc acceso?
<LostInMyHead> no
<vinci98> (attaccato male è stata una mia idea :D)
<vinci98> spegnilo
<Lionnerousse> spento
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: va che ci sono dei ppa che non hai provato...
<vinci98> cosa importante ... è in garanzia?
<jester-> vinci98: in chiaro cerca di dirti: non scassare gli agnisdei
<Lionnerousse> ho scollegato e riattaccato semplicemente
<LostInMyHead> i collegamenteti quanto sono larghi?
<LostInMyHead> per capire se ide o sata
<Lionnerousse> c'è un collegamento largo e un po' più stretto
<Lionnerousse> dice comunque 250 gb sata
<akis24> buonasera
<LostInMyHead> controlla anche i collegamenti sulla  scheda
<LostInMyHead> poi riavvia... e quando vedi che non parte comunque vai a comprarne un'altro
<Lionnerousse> eh LostInMyHead  non sono diventata cosi esperta xD...
<Lionnerousse> vuoi foto? :p
<Lionnerousse> g parted non legge niente
<LostInMyHead> no va bhe... tanto solo 1 caso su 1000 sono usciti contatti
<LostInMyHead> compra direttamente un nuovo hd
<LostInMyHead> o chiedi una macumba a jester-
<Lionnerousse> l'ha?
<Lionnerousse> l'hd? li vendono?
<LostInMyHead> e si
<jester-> Lionnerousse: ciumbia se li vendono
<LostInMyHead> poi lo sostituisci
<vinci98> non li regalano
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: vai a contare i acchetti
<LostInMyHead> *pacchetti
<vinci98> uffa non mi lasci nessuna soddisfazione
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: anche di più grandi se per quello
<Lionnerousse> ah si? quanto mi costa uno da 250gb?? : ))
<jester-> Lionnerousse: accertai sè ti serve un ide o in sata
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: dipende dal venditore... mica ci sono i prezzi fissi
<LostInMyHead> sata
<Lionnerousse> si
<jester-> LostInMyHead: sempre che la piastra sia atrezzata per sata
<LostInMyHead> ora ha un sata
<Lionnerousse> how much cost?
<jester-> costo sulle 100 piotte
<Lionnerousse> 100?????
<jester-> minimo 80
<LostInMyHead> mazza ma son aumentati tanto?
<Lionnerousse> se vado su ebay costa meno? lol
<jester-> e tu piglialo su ebay
<vinci98> se quando arriva è sano
<jester-> Lionnerousse: non hai un negozietto che vende pc a portata
<LostInMyHead> jester-: ma dai ... da 500 ha 50-70 euro li trovi
<jester-> Lionnerousse: vai li col pc contratti un po e te lo cambiano, l'essere gnocca facilita pure il tutto
<vinci98> ci sono ssd a 80 €
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: va a girare i dischi rigiti dell'hd a mano
<vinci98> uffa non mi lasci nessuna soddisfazione
<Lionnerousse> bravo hai capito
<Lionnerousse> scusate ragazzi, ultimissima domanda? su questo pc portatile che ho wind...posso inserire ubuntu senza cancellare niente? è vantaggioso?
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: vai in bikini è li trovi anche a 30-40 euro
<jester-> sono calati con 100 pii un tera
<jester-> Lionnerousse: hai wind nel senso?
<vinci98> 5700 rpm a mano non credo sia possibile
<vinci98> wind nel senso win
<Lionnerousse> windows
<LostInMyHead> cacchio jester- a me li forniscono a 30-35-40 in base al modello
<Lionnerousse> sisi windows
<vinci98> jester- è un pò viziato :D
<jester-> Lionnerousse: si puo fare tutto e tenre pure winz
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: dipende anche dalla memoria che hai...
<jester-> LostInMyHead: te li tirano dietro
<Lionnerousse> ma è cosi vantaggioso avere questo sistema operativo?
<LostInMyHead> vantaggioso? per niente!
<LostInMyHead> chi l'ha mai detto????
<Lionnerousse> allora niente
<vinci98> tutti a demorarizzarlo
<vinci98> per cosa lo usi il pc?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: dioende sempre da come sei messo con il disco, se in winz hai spazio sufficente per di ridurre la partizione all'uopo di ricavarne una altra per linux
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: non è più vantaggioso.... è diverso, funziona in modo diverso
<Lionnerousse> per lavoro e internet..niente di più
<Lionnerousse> ho ancora 200 gb di spazio
<LostInMyHead> ad esempio per lavoro che programmi usi?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: tieni presente che linux non è rimpiazzo di winz ma un'alternativa. la moto è alternativa alla macchina ma non è la stessa cosa
<Lionnerousse> programmi base...excel..words..
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: e come scegliere tra auto e moto, entrambi portano da A a B ma in modi diversi
<jester-> la frizione e il cambio sono da altra parte etc etc
<vinci98> sei abituato a office o puoi passare a libreoffice
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: va a struccare gli occhi ai panda fino a sbiancarli
<Lionnerousse> jester-:  grazie della metafora
<vinci98> l'ha copiata
<jester-> se piove ti bagni
<Lionnerousse> va bè, sono stufa di giocare con voi maschietti...vado a lavorare va
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: il tuo contributo è utile come un secondo buco del culo in fronte
<Lionnerousse> : )))
<jester-> vinci98: il link di LostInMyHead era molto esautivo
<Lionnerousse> avete detto voi no allora a ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> si ma il disco ti serve comunque comprarlo...
<LostInMyHead> :P
<jester-> Lionnerousse: ilconcetto è che avere due cavalli con virtu e caratteristiche diverse è meglio che averne uno solo
<Lionnerousse> grazie della tua filosofia di vita jester-
<vinci98> ... vinci98: il tuo contributo è utile come un secondo buco del culo in fronte ... su questo sono daccordo
<Lionnerousse> LostInMyHead: mi vado a comprare il pc per completo...assemblato da un tipo bravo
<LostInMyHead> Lionnerousse: ma perchè spendere tutti quei soldi?
<jester-> Lionnerousse: ellapeppa per un hd rotto compri un intero pc?
<Lionnerousse> mi hanno detto che il pc è da cambiare
<Lionnerousse> che ne sooooo
<LostInMyHead> spendi 600-800 euri al posto di 50 -80?
<jester-> se gibolli la macchina ne prendi una nouva?
<vinci98> ma poi scusa siamo su ubuntu-it e tu sconsigli ubuntu ...
<Lionnerousse> 300 vuole per un pc assemblato
<Lionnerousse> già vinci98
<jester-> vinci98: e dove hai visto sconsigliare ubuntu
<jester-> Lionnerousse: cn 300 compri poco
<jester-> molto poco
<vinci98> da nessuna parte...
<vinci98> qui...
<Lionnerousse> eh si..quello mi ha fatto questo prezzo
<LostInMyHead> vinci98: io consiglio ciò che è giusto vinci98... se uno deve portare i bambini a scquola gli consigli la moto perchè così evita il traffico???
<Lionnerousse> ricordi? sono una in tiro io..in bikini
<Lionnerousse> ecc
<pitzalone> ciao ragazzi, mi sapete dire se si può risolvere il problema di non poter avviare dei file cliccando direttamente con il mouse sulle icone dal desktop usando gnome (ubuntu 12.10)?
<vinci98> non è detto che deve portare i bambini a scuola?
<jester-> vinci98: meglio dire che linux sostituisce tuttom che  nu babbà e ti fa pure il caffè e poi alla prova dei fatti fai la figura del pirla?
<jester-> pitzalone: e quando mai
<vinci98> no va detto il giusto
<Lionnerousse> haha
<Lionnerousse> ok vado...ripasso più tardi ragazzi....ciauuu
<jester-> vinci98: e ti pare che abbiamo detto balle o la realta
<vinci98> non so neanche che avete detto
<jester-> pitzalone: se il file è un eseguibile ci fai il lanciatore
<jester-> pitzalone: se poi hai unity non ti so dire come cacchio farlo sul desk
<pitzalone> jester-: aspè, io ho le icone sul desktop; ad esempio un file pdf, clicco sopra e non parte. mi devo quindi muovere con i tasti direzionali della tastiera e poi premere invio
<jester-> pitzalone: destro e proprietà apri con
<pitzalone> jester-: lo sò, ma vorrei sapere se si può rusolvere il problema
<jester-> pitzalone: se in apri con setti per esempio acroread poi tutti i pdf li aprira con reader al doppio click
<jester-> pitzalone: non desrto apri con ma click destro-->prprietà
<pitzalone> jester-: non riesco a spiegarmi, se clicco due volte non dovrebbe normalemente aprire?
<jester-> pitzalone: eh ma se è settato per word come lo apre
<jester-> se non si apre è perchè non settato per un pdf reader
<pitzalone> jester-: ma perchè se mi muovo con i tasti direzionbali e poi dò invio parte subito?
<vinx> ciao
<vinx> ho bisogno di aiuto
<vinx> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> vinx poni la domanda..
<LostInMyHead> bi bhe akis24...... dopo che è uscito risulta difficile
<LostInMyHead> :P
<akis24> :)
<akis24> manco mi ero accorto
<superr1> sera
<superr1> istallazione di kubuntu su scheda madre asus crosshair v formula
<superr1> processore amd fx-4100
<superr1> per il momento nessun problema riscontrato
<superr1> confermo la possibilita di istallare il sistema operativo in overclock
<gamma451> salve a tutti
<gamma451> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<krabador> gamma451, chiedi
<gamma451> ho il file .iso di ubunto, l'ho scritto su un CD-R, ho riavviato il pc e non parte, ho provato a cliccare sul cd da Risorse del computer e non parte lo stesso, cosa devo scrivere sul cd per poter installare ubuntu?
<enzotib> gamma451, come l'hai scritto, come immagine o come cd dati?
<gamma451> non so, ho seguito la procedura guidata di xp
<enzotib> gamma451, se sfogli il cd cosa vedi?
<gamma451> il file iso
<enzotib> allora hai sbagliato a fare il cd
<gamma451> ah, e come dovrei fare allora?
<enzotib> gamma451, se hai una pendrive, e il pc supporta il boot da usb (tutti i pc relativamente nuovi lo fanno) usa quella
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<gamma451> ho un hard disk esterno, ho messo l'immagine iso sull'HD ma lo stesso non me lo legge, forse ho sbagliato ad inserirlo?
<enzotib> gamma451, come l'hai messa?
<gamma451> come un normale file :S
<enzotib> gamma451, ti ho già detto che è sbagliato
<enzotib> gamma451, ti ho indicato una procedura con pendrivelinux
<gamma451> e come devo metterlo sull'HDD??
<enzotib> gamma451, se tu leggessi le cose che ho scritto, forse capiresti
<enzotib> !usbwin| gamma451
<ubot-it> gamma451: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<gamma451> devo perforza scaricare un programma???
<Valgio63> Salve c'è nessuno? ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> gamma451, per creare la pendrive da windows, s'
<enzotib> sì*
<gamma451> va bene, sto facendo
<Valgio63> ho sostituito la mia scheda video con una ge force fx5600  ed adesso gli effetti mi funzionano a meta: per esempio, il cubo rotante è diventato un piatto rotante, ovvero ha solo due facce!!
<Valgio63> le finestre sono ancora tremolanti, ma non si incendiano in chiusura etc.
<Valgio63> nesssuno mi può aiutare?
<Valgio63> Ok riproverò domani:-[
<francescoromei97> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | francescoromei97
<ubot-it> francescoromei97: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<francescoromei97> grazie
<francescoromei97> avrei un problemino...
<enzotib> chiedi, e chi sa risponde
<gamma451> enzotib ci sei?
<francescoromei97> quando cerco di avviare ubuntu 12.10 il quale ho aggiornato dalla versione 12.01 lts, non mi parte unity
<enzotib> gamma451, son qui
<francescoromei97> 12.01 scusa
<enzotib> 12.04
<francescoromei97> sì
<gamma451> ho fatto come hai detto, ora ho tutti i file, devo far partire wubi?
<enzotib> gamma451, no, sarebbe preferibile installare senza wubi
<francescoromei97> ehm... qualcuno mi ascolta?
<gamma451> e come faccio?
<enzotib> gamma451, dove l'hai messo, su pendrive o su dvd?
<gamma451> HDD
<gamma451> pendrive
<enzotib> francescoromei97, no, al massimo qualuno ti legge
<francescoromei97> èh, magari qualcuno lo facesse...
<enzotib> gamma451, avvia il pc con la pendrive inserita
<enzotib> gamma451, potrebbe essere necessario dire al bios di avviare prima da usb
<gamma451> ho gia fatto, non lo legge
<enzotib> gamma451, che significa?
<gamma451> il mio pc non ha boot da usb ma legge l'HDD
<enzotib> francescoromei97, e cosa succede di preciso?
<francescoromei97> comunque mi è sparita la barra laterale e quella superiore e non so come fare...
<gamma451> comunque, una volta installato sull'HDD non si può avviare l'installazione da RIsorse del computer?
<francescoromei97> non posso acedere al terminale
<enzotib> francescoromei97, Ctrl-Alt-t
<francescoromei97> ok
<enzotib> gamma451, è un sistema operativo, non è un'applicazione
<francescoromei97> ma come installo unity, o qualcos' altro??
<enzotib> gamma451, sconsiglio vivamente di usare wubi
<enzotib> francescoromei97, unity c'è già, secondo me
<gamma451> che centra, win xp si puo far partire da cd
<francescoromei97> ma non me lo fa vedere
<enzotib> gamma451, anche ubuntu
<gamma451> ma se uso wubi posso installare sto benedetto ubuntu?
<enzotib> francescoromei97, hai aperto il terminale?
<francescoromei97> anzi, come posso tornare a 12.04?
<enzotib> gamma451, fai una installazione non su una partizione ma su un file immagine
<gamma451> cioè?
<enzotib> gamma451, se poi dovessi avere problemi con wubi, come capita, non venire qui a chiedere aiuto
<enzotib> francescoromei97, non puoi fare downgrade
<francescoromei97> allora come tolgo ubuntu?
<francescoromei97> x poi rimetterlo
<enzotib> francescoromei97, potresti installare un altro ambiente diverso da unity
<francescoromei97> ho provato guide online ma nn mi funzia il terminale...
<enzotib> francescoromei97, comunque per reinstallare ubuntu non serve disinstallarlo prima
<francescoromei97> quindi basta fare un cd e installarlo come se nn ce lo avessi già?
<francescoromei97> oi
<francescoromei97> enzotib ci sei?
<enzotib> sì
<francescoromei97> quindi basta fare un cd e installarlo come se nn ce lo avessi già?
<enzotib> francescoromei97, certo, durante l'installazione gli dici di usare l'intero disco, se non hai altri sistemi operativi
<francescoromei97> ehm... ho windows
<g16> francescoromei97: in 12.10 hanno rimosso Unity 2D, lasciando solo Unity 3D, la quale richiede accelerazione grafica hardware, in mancanza della quale usa uno strato di compatibilità software più lento
<francescoromei97> quindi?
<francescoromei97> cosa devo fare?
<g16> beh, scrivevi che avevi problemi con unity nel passaggio da 12.04 a 12.10
<francescoromei97> sì
<g16> torna a 12.04 o rinuncia a unity
<francescoromei97> dai, spiegami ke devo fare
<enzotib> francescoromei97, secondo me se vai in una console virtuale e installi gnome-session-fallback, il sistema non devi reinstallarlo
<enzotib> francescoromei97, scriviti questo comando: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<francescoromei97> già provato nn funziona...
<enzotib> francescoromei97, cosa?
<francescoromei97> quel comando...
<francescoromei97> l' ho già provato e mi da un bordello di errori...
<enzotib> francescoromei97, mah, forse non vai in rete?
<francescoromei97> in che senso?
<enzotib> francescoromei97, gli errori, a cosa sono dovuti? se non ci dài dettagli...
<g16> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francescoromei97> èh, a saperlo... mi dice che non ha pacchetti candidati validi, o cose del genere...
<enzotib> francescoromei97, avrai sbagliato a scrivere il nome, allora
<francescoromei97> mmm difficile... ho fatto copia incolla
<enzotib> francescoromei97, ma quando lo hai provato? adesso?
<francescoromei97> sì 10 min fa
<enzotib> senza terminale?
<francescoromei97> no... con il terminale, scusa senza come fai?
<enzotib> francescoromei97, non hai detto che non riuscivi ad avviare il terminale?
<francescoromei97> mi hai detto tu come farlo -.-"
<Guest51456> ciao sera att
<Guest51456> a tt
<enzotib> francescoromei97, riproviamo: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Guest51456> vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi puo aiutarmi
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest51456
<ubot-it> Guest51456: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<francescoromei97> ma ora sono su win
<enzotib> francescoromei97, e quando sei passato su win?
<francescoromei97> adè... xk nn ce la facevo... =(
<francescoromei97> dai così nn funzia
<francescoromei97> come posso fare??
<enzotib> francescoromei97, ma come hai fatto a passare a windows se sei ancora collegato qui in chat?
<francescoromei97> sn in ipod
<Guest51456> il problema e mio pc con dentro win e kubuntu 12.10 con win temperatura arriva max 20 con kubuntu appena acceso gia 50 poi dopo 15 minuti 99 temperatura fino a che non si spegne come posso rimediare prima con 12.4 non lo faceva le ho provate tt
<francescoromei97> dall' ipod tuch 4g
<enzotib> francescoromei97, e allora come hai fatto a fare copia e incolla?
<francescoromei97> x dire... ho copiato paripari
<enzotib> ah
<francescoromei97> ma co te frega, il problema è un' altro t prego...
<francescoromei97> help mee
<enzotib> francescoromei97, 1) c'è poco da aiutare se sei su windows 2) se non dici le cose esattamente e io non capisco, non ti posso aiutare
<enzotib> se c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra, indago
<francescoromei97> vincenzo, devi capire ke io è già tantissimo se sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu, capiscimi... =(
<Guest51456> aiuto
<francescoromei97> guest51456 il tuo problema è di gestione d ventole da parte del softwar penso... poi nn so se dico cavolate...
<Guest51456> non so so solo che le ventole partono e non si spengono piu
<Guest51456> invece con win no
<segundo> qualcuno sa dirmi come si p
<segundo> formatta ubuntu??
<francescoromei97> è un problema tecnico comunque... non di software sembrerebbe
<francescoromei97> enzotib c 6?
<Guest51456> come posso risolvere
<francescoromei97> potrebbe essere il bios ke fa scherzetti
<segundo> non ho il cd perchè è un netbook ubuntu software centre si blocca e non riesco a eliminare le applicazioni che non mi servono r
<Guest51456> e cme rimedio visto che ieri ho persino aggiornato scheda ati ma niente da fare tt come prima
<segundo> internet mi funziona a scatti e male mi scrive male
<segundo> ???
<Guest51456> il problema e mio pc con dentro win e kubuntu 12.10 con win temperatura arriva max 20 con kubuntu appena acceso gia 50 poi dopo 15 minuti 99 temperatura fino a che non si spegne come posso rimediare prima con 12.4 non lo faceva le ho provate tt
<francescoromei97> guest51456 entra sulle impostazioni della scheda madre, all' avvio c deve essere scritto il pulsante da cliccare
<Guest51456> come sarebbe
<Guest51456> impostazioni all avvio cosa schiaccio se ho grup con win e ubuntu
<francescoromei97> èh... tipo lì trovi le impostazioni del root
<francescoromei97> del bios
<francescoromei97> e altro come le impostazioni hardware della ventolina...
<Guest51456> mi spieghi come faccio a entrare e configurare
<Guest51456> graz
<Guest51456> non si puo fare tramite terminale
<francescoromei97> beh... la prima schermata ke vedi quando avvii il computer, è quella con la marca della scheda madre
<francescoromei97> e sotto dice
<francescoromei97> press TAB to enter bios message
<KekkoLOL> Eccomi
<KekkoLOL> Git a fa dentelcul
<Guest51456> ma scusa non ce una scorciatoglia x entrare in impostazioni ventile con terminale
<Guest51456> scusa se il problema sono leventole non c e programma x impostarle
<segundo> nessuno mi puo aiutare????
<Guest51456> segundo che ce
<segundo> qualcuno sa dirmi come si  formatta ubuntu?? non ho il cd perchè è un netbook ubuntu software centre si blocca e non riesco a eliminare le applicazioni che non mi servono r
<Guest51456> il problema e mio pc con dentro win e kubuntu 12.10 con win temperatura arriva max 20 con kubuntu appena acceso gia 50 poi dopo 15 minuti 99 temperatura fino a che non si spegne come posso rimediare prima con 12.4 non lo faceva le ho provate tt
<segundo> internet mi funziona a scatti
<dod> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors#Controllo_della_tensione_e_della_temperatura      Guest51456
<Guest51456> io ho ati posso procedere
<Guest51456> dod
<g16> segundo: metti Ubuntu su usb
<dod> non so per le diverse vga. prima di fare qualsiasi cosa devi leggere bene tutto il wiki  Guest51456
<dod> e penso che forse solo quella della cpu sia modificabile. le altre al massimo le legge.
<dod> e forse solo la temperatura.
<Guest51456> capito ma se il problema sono le ventole che girano saempre puo essere
<segundo> su usb???
<dod> Guest51456 penso che ci sia un bug o nel sistema operativo o nel driver che usi. invece di tentare di controllare la ventola della vga devi provare a cambiare il driver, altrimenti se non risolvi rimetti la 12.04 che non ti dava il problema.
<Guest51456> messo gia driver aggiornati x 12.10 ati 13.1
<dod> li c'e' qualcosa che evidentemente va storto visto che la 12.04 non ti presentava il problema
<Guest51456> diciamo che non era cosi eccessivo ma era li anche su 12.04
<dod> controlla con top se hai qualche programma che ti manda la cpu al massimo dopo l'avvio.
<Guest51456> top sarebbe
<Guest51456> scusa ignoranz
<dod> un comando da terminale. ma puoi farlo dal menu', sistema, monitor di sistema. vedi se qualche processo o programma usa molta cpu
<dod> prova a disattivare gli effetti video del menu impostazioni di sistema e disattiva anche il desktop semantico nepomuk
<dod> impostazioni di sistema-ricerca desktop, disattiva tutto quanto li.
<dod> vedi come va' dopo.
<g16> !usb > segundo
<ubot-it> segundo, please see my private message
<g16> argh, volevo metterlo di qua.
<g16> !usb | segundo
<ubot-it> segundo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<g16> segundo: segui le istruzioni per installare una live su usb, dopodiché riavvierai il netbook dalla penna invece che dal disco interno.
<Guest51456> dai processi vedo che xorg fa 7%processore
<Guest51456> plasma 14%
<dod> quelli non li puoi toccare..
<Guest51456> ok altro non ce
<dod> e allora mi spiace non ti so che dire. con linux sempre scaldano un po' di piu'. e' vero. ma non tanto da andare in protezione.
<dod> prova a rimediare il driver precedente e installare quello. che andava benissimo lo usavo pure io.
<dod> o in alternativa metti il consigliato di hardware driver, dopo aver tolto correttamente quello che hai messo ovviamente.
<Guest51456> ho fatto tt come hai detto te ma temperatura ancora sui 87
<dod> e su win che fa' sta' a 30?
<Guest51456> meno
<Guest51456> 16
<Guest51456> pensa che ora uso ventole sotto se no ero gia spento gia dopo 15 minuti senza lavorarci
<dod> Guest51456 e allora togli il driver che hai messo e prova a mettere quello che si sceglie da se da hardware driver nel menu di sistema. hai messo il proprietario scaricato dal sito?
<dod> lo sai disinstallare?
<Guest51456> si pero quando faccio trova driver propetari non mi da niente e vuoto
<dod> che vga hai?
<Guest51456> o addirittura messo driver con terminale da ppa
<dod> che ppa?
<Guest51456> ati 4500 5000
<dod> in terminale dai lspci | grep VGA  e mettimelo in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest51456> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1653889/
<Guest51456> vedi te
<Guest51456> che ne pensi
<Guest51456> dod
<Guest51456> naturalmente tt il tempo che sono inchatt ventole a manetta mai spente hahahh
<dod> nel wiki di ubuntu da' il mobility hd 4500 e 5000 supportati dal proprieari e quindi hardware-driver dovrebbe proporre un driver adatto. ma. fammi vedere dove hai preso il driver, la guida che hai seguito, che razza di ppa hai aggiunto..
<Guest51456> io ho messo driver da sito ufficiale ati
<Guest51456> seguito tt da li
<dod> potrebbe, il ppa, averti fatto qualche aggiornamento che non doveva oltre a metterti il driver che ha messo. di norma i proprietari si mettono o da hardware-driver oppure dal sito ati principale. mai da ppa (sono repo personali che possono contenere qualsiasi altro pacchetto e che ti possono anche devastare il sistema).
<dod> ah ok.
<dod> sito ufficiale.
<Guest51456> gia
<dod> sicuro che driver-hardware non ti consigli niente?
<Guest51456> no muto niente fa il tentativo di ricerca poi niente
<dod> facciamo una prova. al limite li rimetti come li hai ora.
<Guest51456> ok
<dod> in terminale sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<dod> poi sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Guest51456> mi dice not found
<dod> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Guest51456> comand
<Guest51456> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<Guest51456> xrche
<dod> scrivi solo aticonfig e metti in paste
<dod> me lo chiedo io perche'.. se hai installato i proprietari non ha senso che il comando non funzioni..
<Guest51456> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<Guest51456> ancora
<Guest51456> come mai
<dod> mettimi il paste alla guida che hai seguito. come si chiama il file .run che hai installato?  finisce con .sh....
<Guest51456> il file che ho istallato a dire il vero ho istallato tutto da terminale con quida
<Guest51456> ha fatto tutto lui
<dod> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e metti in paste tutto
<dod> metti in paste anche il link della guida che hai seguito
<Guest51456> mi dice non esiste
<Guest51456> dice file o direct non esiste
<dod> cd /etc/X11/
<Guest51456> http://ubuntufast.blogspot.it/2012/10/installare-driver-amd-catalyst-1210-su.html
<dod> quando ci sei dai  in terminale ls
<Guest51456> vai qui ha fatto tt da qui
<dod> vedi se c'e' un file che si chiama xorg.conf
<Guest51456> solo ls
<dod> si
<dod> cd /etc/X11/
<dod> poi
<dod> ls
<Guest51456> app-defaults  cursors  default-display-manager  fonts  rgb.txt  X  xinit  xkb  Xreset  Xreset.d  Xresources  Xsession  Xsession.d  Xsession.options  XvMCConfig  Xwrapper.config
<Guest51456> solo questo
<dod> prima di tutto quella NON E' una guida ufficiale. seconda di poi i comandi li da' specifici per un driver diverso da quello che dici di aver preso, poi ti sposta su dei link e non so di preciso cosa hai fatto
<dod> ok
<dod> dai sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade e  poi apri hardware driver e vedi se consiglia qualche driver e dimmelo.
<Guest51456> posso rimediare al casino e mettere tt apposto anche riscaldamento ventole
<dod> come?
<dod> che il problema temperatura sia legato a quello dei driver video e' possibile ma non e' automatico. e' una delle possibilita'. di sicuro non stai usando i driver ati proprietari adesso.
<Guest51456> sto scaricando
<dod> ok
<dod> poi apri hardware-driver e vedi se te ne propone uno.
<dod> installi quello che propone se c'e'. il primo che propone non l'update..
<Guest51456> sta scaricando openjava xrche
<dod> hai aggiunto dei repository a mano che non sono quelli originali?
<Guest51456> booo
<dod> se no, lascia che si aggiorni
<dod> cat /etc/apt/sources.list  e mettilo in paste
<Guest51456> niente
<dod> quando ha finito ovviamente
<Guest51456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1654012/
<dod> ok perfetto.
<dod> apri driver hardware e vedi se propone un driver se lo propone installi quello altrimenti me lo dici.
<Guest51456> che vuol dire che ho fatto bravo
<Guest51456> niente dice nulla avariable
<Guest51456> nella ricerca
<dod> apri muon
<Guest51456> si
<dod> vedi se jockey-common e' installato, basta che lo cerchi
<dod> we jester-
<Guest51456> si c e istallato
<dod> vedi se e' installato xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dod> e xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Guest51456> si
<Guest51456> c e anche istallato x 64 e normale visto che sono 32
<dod> fgrlx lo cerchi. se non e' installato lo installi, selezioni per installazione e dai applica e poi riavvii..
<Guest51456>  X.org xf86-video-mach64 e istallato e giusto
<dod> si lascia perdere il resto
<Guest51456> fgrlx non ce
<dod> e' impossibile
<Guest51456> gia
<Guest51456> riprovato non ce
<dod> a questo punto ti posso solo dire di reinstallare.
<Guest51456> a che serve
<dod> a mettere i driver proprietari.
<Guest51456> cosa reistallare
<dod> tutto.
<Guest51456> come
<Guest51456> da terminale
<dod> no come hai installato la prima volta. e magari rimettere la 12.04 se ti dava meno problemi.
<Guest51456> oppure aspettare 13.04
<dod> esce ad aprile.. vedi tu.
<dod> non ti so aiutare oltre.
<Guest51456> graz di tt
<dod> niente.
<daniele_> buona sera a tutti, qualcuno sa consigliarmi come disinstallare steam installato da ppa per installare quello da softwarecentre?
<jester-> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Luke929292> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-15
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<superr1> buongiorno
<superr1> arigiorno
<glpiana> ola
<superr1> ciao
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti. all'avvio ho sempre la modalità aeroplano attiva... di conseguenza, devo ogni volta aprire il gestore di rete per connettere il wifi... come risolvo?
<cristian_c> neramarea, forse avevi salvato quella
<neramarea> cristian_c cosa?
<cristian_c> la modalità aeroplano
<neramarea> no, cristian_c. almeno direttamente non ci ho mai messo le mani. vedo che glpiana ne aveva parlato qui http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/21/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<neramarea> ma la cosa non ha avuto un seguito
<neramarea> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=527885 qui nessuno ha risposto
<superr1> giorno
<neramarea> beh, c'è modo di renderla inattiva all'avvio?
<glpiana> neramarea, Uzzi ne parlava, non io
<neramarea> glpiana, sì, ma lo stavi seguendo tu...
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, ma non siamo arrivati a nulla.
<glpiana> neramarea, l'ha sempre fatto?
<neramarea> in verità no. lo fa da quando ho modificato la linea  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX di grub con  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor" pervere i tasti fn+volume attivi (asus x55c) a
<neramarea> * per avere
<glpiana> neramarea, e hai già provato a tornare indietro per vedere se il problema scompare?
<neramarea> ehm...
<cristian_c> lol
<superr1> scaricata la 13,2 beta vi risulta che compare in logo in basso a destra con scritto amd testing use only
<glpiana> !beta | superr1
<ubot-it> superr1: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<superr1> glpiana, sempre gentile grazie XD
<akis24> buongiorno
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<goamon> non mi fa installare da disco esterno. mi dice che la partizione è troppo piccola. ho dato 80gb
<DIEGO16231> SALVE
<DIEGO16231> problema
<DIEGO16231> come installare modem atlantis i storm su ubuntu
<DIEGO16231> ??
<goamon> se creo una partizione da 40gb in windows anziche un hard disk esterno è meglio?
<DIEGO16231> qlk consiglio??
<DIEGO16231> ho provato con il suo disco di installazione ma ubu mi restituisce che ci sono problemi di archivio
<DIEGO16231> mentre ho fatto la stessa operazione su win ed è andato tt bene
<akis24> DIEGO16231 dipende se hai i driver per win o ubuntu ovvio
<DIEGO16231> quindi pensi che se scarico i driver per marca  e modello del modem dovrei risolvere
<akis24> se li trovi si anche se di solito ubuntu dovrebbe riconoscerlo
<akis24> ma non so dirti altro...
<glpiana> goamon, spiega meglio il tuo problema
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, è un modem usb?
<DIEGO16231> purtroppo è un po datato come modem
<DIEGO16231> si
<DIEGO16231> e' usb
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, collegalo al pc e dai questi comandi nel terminale: lsusb   e     dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | DIEGO16231
<ubot-it> DIEGO16231: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> volevo installare ububntu in un hard disk esterno, ma ho scelto di creare una nuova partizione da 40gb sul pc dove lo installero. spero vada bene. ho avuto un po di problemi con il programma per installare ubuntu
<goamon> devo creare uno spazio per la swap?
<glpiana> goamon, se non lo crea in automatico sì
<DIEGO16231> allora prima lsusb
<goamon> ma in automatico lo crea una volta partita l'installazione?
<DIEGO16231> poi dmesg
<DIEGO16231> e tail ??
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, sì
<goamon> come faccio a vedere se fa in automatico?
<glpiana> DIEGO16231, il secondo comando è dmesg | tail
<DIEGO16231> bene
<glpiana> goamon, basta guardare l'elenco delle partizioni
<glpiana> goamon, stai seguendo la guida epr la installazione?
<goamon> si
<goamon> lo spazio della swap deve essere uguale alla mia ram?
<goamon> ho 4gb ram
<glpiana> goamon, in linea di massima sì
<goamon> ok
<diego16231> glpiana: ho eguito quello che mi hai suggerito il pc ha fatto qualcosa ma nn riesco ad installare il modem
<diego16231> eseguito
<glpiana> diego16231, io ti ho chiesto di mostrarmi l'output di quei comandi.
<diego16231> allora devo salvarli su un file e poi postarteli
<alekno> ciao a tutti
<diego16231> glpiana:  faccio cosi allora perche direttamente non posso farlo se non entro in internet
<glpiana> diego16231, non ho capito cosa aspetti
<diego16231> scusami
<glpiana> :)
<diego16231> lo faro piu tardi se ti trovo ok ??
<alekno> a chi posso chiedere per l'installazione di ubuntu su un pc hp?
<glpiana> !chiedi | alekno
<ubot-it> alekno: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alekno> il pc hp ha il lettore di impronte digitali, come posso fare per farlo leggere da ubuntu?
<alekno> o meglio, che software devo installare su ubuntu per far leggere le impronte digitali sul pc hp?
<glpiana> alekno, prova a leggere qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/MattiaImpellizzeri/ImpronteDigitali
<alekno> grazie mille
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> ho installato ubuntu su una partizione di 40gb. ora pero non riesco a capire come posso usarlo. se riavvio il pc mi parte sempre win8
<cristian_c> goamon, NON APPARE IL GRUB?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> maledetto capslock
<goamon> no
<goamon> il grub dovrebbe apparire al riavvio?
<cristian_c> goamon, dov'è installato il grub
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì
<cristian_c> goamon, hai installato su hard disk interno o esterno?
<goamon> il file boot è installato sulla stessa partizione di ubuntu da 40gb. hard disk interno. ho creato una partizione da 40gb
<cristian_c> goamon, entra in live
<goamon> poi
<cristian_c> poi vediamo
<goamon> devo rimettere il cd?
<cristian_c> sì
<goamon> ok
<goamon> eccomi cristian sono il live
<cristian_c> goamon, apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<goamon> fatto
<cristian_c> 1pastebin | goamon
<cristian_c> !pastebin | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1656871/
<cristian_c> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda4       894851070   969070591    37109761    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cristian_c> cos'è questa?
<goamon> è la memoria esterna
<cristian_c> ?
<goamon> gia c'era
<cristian_c> goamon, non capisco cosa mi vuoi comunicare
<goamon> quando ieri ho cercato di installare sulla memoria esterna mi è rimasta d:
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ancora non ho capito cos'è
<goamon> non lo so
<cristian_c> ricapitoliamo: su sda5 c'è ubuntu e in sda6 la swap, giusto?
<goamon> oggi non l'ho fatto
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dalla 1 alla 3 cosa sono?
<goamon> win8
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> e l'altra partizione dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio, no?
<goamon> da 1 a 3 è roba di win8
<cristian_c> magari sarebbe importante sapere cosa sono
<goamon> sd4 posso cancellarlo
<cristian_c> la 4 è misteriosa?
<cristian_c> ma cos'è?
<cristian_c> *senza ?
<cristian_c> goamon, posta una schermata di gparted
<goamon> e come faccio adesso?
<cristian_c> goamon, ma non ti avevo suggerito di installare su usb?
<cristian_c> ?
<goamon> si
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> mi sa che sono i 3g che mi sono avanzati
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> goamon, posta una schermata di gparted
<goamon> ma devo avviare il file di installazione poi devo chiudere qui
<cristian_c> ?
<goamon> non ho usato gparted
<cristian_c> appunto, posta un a schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> *una
<goamon> dove lo trovo gparted?
<cristian_c> come faccio a vedere, altrimenti?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sempre dalla dash, se usi unity
<cristian_c> goamon, ma perché ti sei messo a pacioccare con le partizioni del disco?
<goamon> perche mi piace
<goamon> ecco
<goamon> come te la posto? sempre su paste?
<cristian_c> !image | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<LostInMyHead> ognuno si diverte come vuole..
<goamon> come catturo l'immagine?
<goamon> veramente non volevo riempire la memoria esterna, avevo paura che si rovinasse
<cristian_c> goamon, tasto stamp o cattura schermata
<goamon> cattura schermata?
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/246791
<goamon> vedi un po
<cristian_c> ahhhhhhhh
<goamon> :(
<goamon> formatto?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> goamon, hai fatto tutto l'opposto di quello che ti avevano consigliato
<goamon> vabbe formatto. pero se possibile vorrei installarlo sul pc accanto a win8
<TaLaDo> in poche parole inutile chiedere se poi.... (non continuo)
<cristian_c> goamon, ma perché non hai installto su hard disk esterno?
<cristian_c> *installato
<goamon> ho dei dati li
<goamon> non vorrei rovinarlo
<cristian_c> goamon, cos'è lba?
<goamon> non lo so
<cristian_c> qualcuno l'ha messo
<goamon> ho fatto la divisione della partizione col programma di win8
<cristian_c> mah
<goamon> non lo so che è lba
<cristian_c> goamon, con wn 8 ridimensioni
<goamon> si
<cristian_c> ma le partizioni le fai con gpartede
<cristian_c> *gparted
<goamon> dovevo fare tutto con gparted?
<cristian_c> goamon, se fai di testa tua ci credo che non funziona niente
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> goamon, il mio è questo
<goamon> ora?
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda2        58595326   156299263    48851969    5  Esteso
<cristian_c> il tuo è questo:
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda4       894851070   969070591    37109761    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cristian_c> goamon, evidentemente il wiki non l'hai letto
<goamon> l'ho letto il wiki
<cristian_c> no
<goamon> cmq io ho due partizioni da 200
<goamon> in una l'ho divisa e fatta una da 40
<cristian_c> goamon, ma non hai seguito il wiki, che diceva tutt'altro
<cristian_c> per creare un'estesa
<goamon> vabbe formatto e rifaccio da capo
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> ma la partizione estesa la posso creare da win8?
<cristian_c> goamon, ti suggerisco di leggere le guide, prima di devastare il pc :D
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> :)
<goamon> nella guida devo andare alla voce..?
<cristian_c> !partizioni | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<goamon> ok
<goamon> vado a formattare
<cristian_c> goamon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<aless_perr> salve
<aless_perr> ho avuto un problema con l'aggiornamento di ubuntu al 12.10
<aless_perr> l'aggiornamento non è andato a buon fine sin da subito, con la conseguenza che ora mi compare questo messaggio quando il gestore aggiornamenti prova a scaricarli.
<aless_perr> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<aless_perr> sapete dirmi qualcosa?
<aless_perr> grazie
<Holden> aless_perr, perchè non è andato a buon fine, cosa è successo?
<aless_perr> non ne ho idea. ho trovato tutto già così. mi sono distratto un secondo e quando sono tornato davanti al pc mi era comparso questo messaggio. premetto che non sono un grande informatico. :)
<jester-> aless_perr: cambia la fonte repo
<jester-> aless_perr: da impostazioni sistema sorgenti software
<tre5> salve
<aless_perr> ok
<aless_perr> ricapitolando, andando per ordine cosa devo fare?
<tre5> l' anno scorso enzotib mi ha fatto fare un file con estensione ".desktop" per limitare la luminosità all' avvio. dopo una reinstallazione ho perso quel file, c' è qualcuno che mi può dare le informazioni per rifarlo?
<jester-> aless_perr: devi andare in impostazioni di sistema-->sorgenti software-->cambiare il server, per esempio italia fastbull
<aless_perr> ah ok
<aless_perr> provo
<jester-> tre5: l'icona sicuro faceva partire uno script
<jester-> tre5: se hai perso lo script solo enzotib ti potrebbe soccorrere
<aless_perr> qualcosa si è smosso
<aless_perr> ok
<aless_perr> mi dice che c'è un problema dovuto ad un avanzamento non completato. e ora sta scaricando 1282 aggiornamenti
<aless_perr> è normale
<aless_perr> ?
<tre5> jester- : mi ricordo che mi ha fatto fare una ricerca da terminale per sapere il livello di luminosità,  e poi mi ha fatto fare un file da mettere nella cartella home,
<aless_perr> V
<aless_perr> ho provato a dare anche questo comando dal terminale
<aless_perr> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<aless_perr> e poi sudo apt-get update
<jester-> tre5: lo hai ancora il file?
<tre5> ma mi pare di ricordare che nel nome del file ci fse anche la "~"
<jester-> aless_perr: cambia il server
<aless_perr> ok
<tre5> no, l' ho cercato anche nei back-up, ma non lo trovo più.
<tre5> *ci fosse ...
<jester-> tre5: aspetta che si libera enzotib
<tre5> jester- grazie
<tre5> tr ,
<tre5> t
<OverMe> ?
<giacomo> buon pomeriggio
<giacomo> allora..
<giacomo> stò cercando di traferire un immagine
<giacomo> con clonezilla
<Holden> giacomo, scusa, ho letto clonezilla e per qualche ragione ho pensato a filezilla, il client ftp. non ho mai usato clonezilla, ma esponi la domanda e se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà
<giacomo> tranquillo
<Holden> !clonezilla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clonezilla'
<giacomo> posso con fdisk rimette una partizione valida?
<Holden> se non ricordo male c'era anche una pagina nel wiki dedicata a clonezilla
<giacomo> mi sà che lo cancellata dal 2 hd
<Holden> giacomo, hmm, con fdisk puoi solo creare partizioni, non puoi 'rimetterle' se le hai cancellate
<giacomo> ...bhe ricrearla
<Holden> si, ma perdendo quello che c'era dentro però
<giacomo> basta scegliere il file fat
<giacomo> era vuoto
<giacomo> uso un vecchio hd
<Holden> ok, allora puoi farlo con fdisk
<giacomo> per fare sti esperimenti
<Holden> questa è stata una scelta saggia
<giacomo> non sono proprio a zero
<giacomo> uso linux da red hat 7.1
<giacomo> non sono un esperto
<giacomo> ma neppure un newbie..
<Holden> ok, quindi quale è la domanda esatta?
<giacomo> ..una volta ricreata la partizione
<giacomo> e messo l'immagine del disco
<giacomo> usando clonezilla
<giacomo> decopressa scusa
<giacomo> come posso ..clonarla sullo stesso?
<giacomo> scusate..
<giacomo> :-))
<jester-> giacomo: immagine di una partizione o di un intero disco
<Holden> giacomo, passo la palla, la domanda non mi è chiara, ma non avendo mai usato clonezilla non credo di poterti essere di aiuto
<giacomo> di un disco
<giacomo> e quasi 800 mb
<jester-> giacomo: di un disco la metti su un disco non in una partizione
<giacomo> ok...
<jester-> 800 mb come immagine disco è piccola
<giacomo> ma sè non lo vedo su windows come lo metto
<jester-> giacomo: cioè?
<giacomo> da win il 2 disco non lo vedo
<giacomo> vuol dire che non cè una partizione attiva
<giacomo> suppongo
<jester-> giacomo: vuol dire che il disco è ciucco
<TaLaDo> giacomo, ma qui si da supporto per ubuntu non per win
<giacomo> non lo vede neppure fedora
<TaLaDo> e si ma qui si da supporto per ubuntu non per fedora
<jester-> magari non vede le partizioni se non ntfs o fat ma il disco se sano lo dovrebbe vedere
<giacomo> funzionava..prima che usassi fdisk
<giacomo> :-(
<jester-> giacomo: riverginalo
<giacomo> mi sà che ho cancellato le partizioni
<jester-> giacomo: il disco lo dovrebbe comunque vedere
<jester-> un disco nuovo di fabbrica non è aprtizionato ma visibile
<giacomo> da fdisk
<giacomo> si
<giacomo> lo vedo
<giacomo> con su e fdisk -l
<jester-> giacomo: sei su winz ma usi fdisk di linux?
<giacomo> ...jester stò usando fedora live
<giacomo> scusa..non lo avevo detto
<TaLaDo> giacomo, si può sapere che devi fare con quel disco?
<jester-> giacomo:  e clonezilla da fedora live che fa?
<giacomo> .....jester clonezilla ho un cd diverso
<TaLaDo> -.-
<giacomo> cè anche nella distro?
<giacomo> Telado ..ci voglio  mettere un immagine di una distro
<giacomo> fatta dal progetto nuova vita
<jester-> giacomo: cancella tutte le partizione da  live e ricreane una sola
<giacomo> ok..jeste
<giacomo> sul disco vuoto naturalmente
<jester-> giacomo: se poi il cd di clonezilla continua a non vederlo non è un problema che riguarda questo canale
<giacomo> certo..ci mancherebbe
<jester-> giacomo: ce l'avrà un tool tipo gparted la trua live
<giacomo> per questo ..potevo usare anche il live di ubuntu
<giacomo> scusate..del disturbo
<giacomo> conoscete qualche canale che nè parla?
<Serpico> ciao
<vespista4> Ciao a tutti!
<vespista4> c'è nessuno?
<Romanista> buonasera, vi è possibilità di inserire nel pannello superiore di unity qualche modo per fare mostrare la percentuale di carica sullo sstesso?
<Romanista> nessuno sa rispondermi se è presente un modo?
<glpiana> Romanista, in linea di massima se stacchi il caricatore ti mostra la batteria, ma non so se reinserendolo l'icona scompare o resta
<Romanista> no, domando scusa se mi sono spiegato male, l'icona riesco a visualizzarla, e posso anche scegliere se visualizzare la stima del tempo rimanente. dal momento,però, che possiedo un netbook e la capacità di carica non è tantissima, avrei l'esigenza di tenerla spesso sott'occhio. è quindi possibile risolvere questo mia esigenza?
<glpiana> Romanista, non so aiutarti
<Romanista> intendo la percentuale di carica
<Romanista> avevo trovato in rete status battery. promotteva di fare ciò, ma quando vado ad aggiungere il repo mi dà l'errore 404 not found. Da cosa dipende?
<Romanista> potrebbe essere una valida soluzione altrimenti installare cairo dock (che presenta un widget per la batteria) e sostituirlo al pannello laterale di unity?? nascondendo quest'ultimo e posizionando cairo dock sulla medesima posizione?
<Romanista> ora devo andare, grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<vespista4> Salve a tutti!
<enzotib> !ciao | vespista4
<ubot-it> vespista4: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vespista4> Vi vorrei chiedere se qualcuno mi può guidare mentre formatto il PC ed istallo ubuntu 12.04...
<vespista4> mi trovo in difficoltà con le partizioni!
<glpiana> vespista4, spiega che difficoltà incontri
<vespista4> devo fare 3 partizioni
<glpiana> vespista4, sistema home e swap?
<vespista4> ho un'HD da 160 GB
<vespista4> scusami glpiana cosa vuol dire?
<vespista4> home e swamp?
<glpiana> vespista4, le tre partizioni che vuoi creare quali sono?
<vespista4> una con il sistema linux che installo adesso, una che dovrà ospitare un'altro sistema operativo da installare successivamente ed infine una che servirà per salvataggio dati
<glpiana> vespista4, se l'altro sistema da installare è windows ti consiglierei di cominciare da quello e poi mettere linux.
<vespista4> perchè?
<vespista4> dopo la cosa diventa più complicata?
<glpiana> vespista4, no, non complicata ma ridondante. in pratica se installi windows in un secondo momento al riavvio non riuscirai ad avviare linux e dovrai procedere con il ripristino del boot loader
<vespista4> a quindi perdo la possbilità di scegliere il sistema operativo all'avvio!
<glpiana> vespista4, possibilità che puoi recuperare, ma potendo evitare...
<vespista4> a ok!
<glpiana> inoltre spesso windows è noioso e vuole stare nella prima partizione del disco
<vespista4> grazie mille glpiana
<vespista4> quindi poi le partizioni le devo fare tramite windows
<vespista4> ?
<glpiana> vespista4, no, ti conviene magari crearle ora, in modo da non dovere poi ridurre lo spazio occupato da windows
<vespista4> scusami ma non ho capito!
<glpiana> se il tuo disco non è partizionato o ha una sola partizione windows lo occupa tutto. quindi all'atto dell'installazione di linux dovrai ridimensionarlo, cosa che prevede prima una deframmentazione da windows
<glpiana> se invece crei prima lo spazio in cui mettere windows, avrai poi campo libero per installare linux senza altre questioni
<vespista4> ok ci sono!"
<vespista4> ma adesso sul PC è inutilizzabile, diciamo senza sistema operativo!!
<vespista4> come faccio a fare le partizioni?
<glpiana> !gparted | vespista4
<ubot-it> vespista4: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> avvii da live ubuntu(cd o usb) e fai partire gparted
<vespista4> gparted lo devo scaricare dalla rete giusto?
<glpiana> vespista4, no, c'è già nella live
<vespista4> ok adesso provo... Tanto è su un'altro PC non su questa da dove ti scrivo!
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<akis24> sera a tutti
<Davide_> Buonasera a tutti
<Davide_> Ho un problema con un vecchio computer sul quale vorrei installare Lubuntu
<Davide_> Ho tutti i requisiti minimi tranne la memoria, nel senso che non è allocata e quindi non parte l'installazione
<enzotib> Davide_, quanta ram ha il pc?
<Davide_> 512 MB
<enzotib> e allora qual'è il problema, dove si blocca?
<Davide_> Servono 3 GB di spazio libero ma non ci sono
<Davide_> In realtà ce ne sarebbero 200 GB, ma non sono allocati
<enzotib> Davide_, c'è qualche altro sistema installato sul disco?
<Davide_> Non credo
<Davide_> Quando lo accendo non parte
<Davide_> nulla
<Davide_> Su GParted c'è scritto che la memoria non è allocata
<enzotib> Davide_, durante il partizionamento cosa scegli? "usa l'intero disco"?
<Davide_> Con GParted dici?
<enzotib> Davide_, no, durante l'installazione a un certo punto ti chiede dove installare
<enzotib> Davide_, non serve partizionare prima
<enzotib> lo fa il programma di installazione
<enzotib> se serve
<Davide_> Ok scusa forse ho sbagliato io a non dirti cosa è successo prima
<enzotib> sentiamo
<Davide_> Se faccio installazione direttamente non parte
<Davide_> Parte solo dal Live
<enzotib> Davide_, sii più preciso, l'installazione termina, e poi al riavvio senza cd non parte?
<Davide_> Allora: io inserisco il CD nel computer, poi mi arriva di scegliere la lingua e poi devo scegliere cosa fare; se faccio "inizia installazione" si blocca il computer ma se faccio "modalità di prova" il computer parte e dopo posso installare dal sistema opertivo "di prova"
<Davide_> Però si riblocca quando guarda se c'è spazio
<Davide_> Mi dice che i 3 GB di spazio minimo non ci sono
<enzotib> Davide_, se avvii col sistema di prova, collegati qui e cerchiamo di vedere
<Davide_> Perché è giusto che se faccio direttamente "inizia installazione" si blocca?
<Davide_> Mi pare che dovrebbe iniziare a installare senza problemi
<enzotib> Davide_, dobbiamo verificare che problemi ha il disco, quindi, ripeto, se vieni qui dal sistema di prova possiamo fare qualche diagnosi
<Davide_> Il problema è che il computer sul quale tento di installare Lubuntu è a casa di mio nonno (è per lui) e io ora sono a casa mia
<Davide_> Dunque non è possibile fare nient'alto senza il computer acceso?
<enzotib> Davide_, tranne l'imposizione delle mani, no ;)
<jester-> la palla di vetro è ancora un manutenzione
<Davide_> Ok...
<Davide_> Grazie lo stesso
<enzotib> prego, torna da quel pc, siamo sempre qui
<Davide_> Ok grazie
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1658628/
<diego16231> salve problema con modem  appena postato
<jester-> diego16231: connezant analogico?
<diego16231> no jester atlantis i-storm usb
<diego16231> glpiana mi aveva detto di eseguire quei comandi
<jester-> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem
<diego16231> e quello è il report
<enzotib> quali comandi?
<enzotib> ah, quello
<enzotib> quelli*
<jester-> il chipset è connexant
<diego16231> esatto
<jester-> diego16231: i modem usb sono indigesti a linux e strano che li vendano ancora
<diego16231> c'è l'ho da anni e ancora mi affido a quello
<enzotib> diego16231, ma qual è il problema, questo non l'hai detto
<diego16231> che non si installa
<jester-> diego16231: controlla se è compatibile e c'è il driver http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/
<jester-> da solo non si installa nessun modem adsl usb
<jester-> diego16231: che io sappia un usb tira non oltre ai 2 megabit in downolad, le bande attuali passano 3  4 volte tanto
<jester-> per quello sono superati
<akis24> risera
<diego16231> jester-: ho inserito ilcd e non va
<enzotib> se se
<jester-> diego16231: cd di cosa
<jester-> diego16231: mica sei in winz
<diego16231> del modem per installarlo
<diego16231> e scusami sai che sono molto terra terra
<jester-> diego16231: in winz si installa di sicuro da cd
<jester-> diego16231: guarda http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/
<diego16231> sul link che mi hai dato supporta atlantis i storm
<jester-> diego16231: leggi la guida e fai
<diego16231> provo
<jester-> c'è pure un italico
<diego16231> jes
<diego16231> niente da fare ragazzi non è supportato
<diego16231> e'scritto chiaro
<diego16231> quindi alternativa e' una chiavetta internet giusto
<diego16231> o cambiare modem o router
<diego16231> altri sviluppi
<diego16231> http://sourceforge.net/projects/accessrunner
<diego16231> mi ha instradato qui eciadsl.flashtux.org/
<diego16231> e mi dice di scaricare un driver linux per il modem in questione
<diego16231> cosa che ho fatto ed ora cosa devo fare ????
<diego16231> resto in attesa di suggerimenti
<diego16231> raga nessuno che mi aiuta
<diego16231> come faccio ad installare il driver su ubuntu ??
<diego16231> in modo che veda il modem
<diego16231> akis24: mi sai aiutare
<akis24> ciao diego16231 ero al lavoro ..
<akis24> uhm
<akis24> credo dovresti estrarli e poi dare questi comandi  uno dietro l'altro
<akis24> ./configure
<akis24> make
<akis24> make install
<akis24> non chiedermi altro io i modem usb li detesto...
<diego16231> ok
<diego16231> provo
<diego16231> niente akis24
<diego16231> non riesco ad installare il modem su ubuntu
<diego16231> beh ci riprovo domani
<Jose__> uso ubuntu 12.10 , come faccio a risolvere questo errore? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1659055/
<Jose__> uso ubuntu 12.10 64bit , come faccio a risolvere questo errore? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1659055/
<Jose__> OverMe: ci sei?
<luigi_> sera ,  utilizzo da poco ubuntu come si attiva la videochiamata su facebook , grazie
<Jose__> luigi_: secondo me, non si può... perché il plug in è SOLO per Windows
<Jose3> uso ubuntu 12.10 64bit , come faccio a risolvere questo errore? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1659055/
<dimitri_> salve, avevo una vecchia installazione ubuntu 11.04 che ho dovuto per forza avanzare perchè altrimenti non dava più supporto. fatto upgrade alla 11.10 ora non mi parte la F7 in grafica e si blocca su battery. come risolvo ?
<Jose3> dimitri_: installa 12.10 ;)
<dimitri_> Jose3, si ma vorrei fare avanzamento e non rieinstallare tutto
<dimitri_> come faccio ?
<LostInMyHead> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<dimitri_> c'e' un modo per avanzare dalla 11.10 alla 12.04 senza la grafica (F7) ... se si come faccio ?
<LostInMyHead> scusa cos'è la F7
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, l'interfaccia grafica Ctrl+Alt+F7
<LostInMyHead> ...
<dimitri_> uqella si blocca i terminali da F1 a F6 vanno
<LostInMyHead> secondo me comunque vada avanzare dalla 11.04 alla 11.10 poi alla 12.04 non è che sia proprio l'ideale
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, ho una serie di cose installate che rimettere insieme non è banale
<dimitri_> ho messo una 12.04 e funziona ma in una partizione a parte e vorrei acanzare quella o almeno farla funzionare
<LostInMyHead> questo lo comprendo....
<LostInMyHead> ma non lo consiglio :P
<dimitri_> comunque LostInMyHead ho installazioni che vanno avanti dalla 9.04 che non mi hanno mai dato prob. qui il prob credo sia la scheda nvidia
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, tu sai come avanzare da terminale ?
<LostInMyHead> sinceramente anche se avanzassi credo che il problema rimarrebbe
<Valgio63> salve  qualcuno mi può aiutare con un paio di problemi su Ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> dimitri_: usavi i driver nvidia proprietari?
<dimitri_> e togliere l'avanzamento ? se puede ?
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, sai che non ricordo... ricordo che avevo penato per configurarla...comunque installando la 12.04 è andata liscia ma ex novo però
<Valgio63> Ho un problema con la scheda video
<LostInMyHead> dimitri_: si ma se avevi dei driver aggiuntivi e mo hai cambiato comletamente il kernel probabilmentte è quello
<LostInMyHead> figurati a me me lo faceva ad ogni aggiornamento kernel con i driver ati
<dimitri_> allo start arriva a checking battery state e si ferma
<dimitri_> se faccio ctrl+alt+f1 mi apre il terminale però
<LostInMyHead> il punto è che se è quello io di nvidia non capisco proprio una mazza
<LostInMyHead> allora è altro probabilmente
<dimitri_> come faccio upgrade d aterminale ? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LostInMyHead> enzotib: ?
<LostInMyHead> onestamente non mi ricordo... non lo faccio da anni dal terminale ma dovrebbe essere
<dimitri_> non lo vedo attivo o sbaglio....parlo di enzotib
<LostInMyHead> ora di cena....
<LostInMyHead> comunque si dovrebbe essere quello...
<LostInMyHead> ma dato da dove sei non so che combini...
<LostInMyHead> :P
<LostInMyHead> e a che versione...
<dimitri_> LostInMyHead, appena entro nel terminale mi dice proprio di avanzare col comando do-release-upgrade
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<dimitri_> ho laciato l'upgrade vediamo che succede
<dimitri_> una domanda per un altro problema. ho installato cinmannon ma non riesco a memorizzare le conf della rete. qualcuno sa dove si memorizzano ?
<alex88> ciao a tutti, ho installato spotify preview su un 10.10, prima mi dava errore qtnetwork, installato il pacchetto e ok.. ora però se lo avvio mi da "istruzione non consentita"... qualche idea?
<ame> ciao
<ame> Volevo vedere se riuscivo a risolvere un problema di audio
<ame> praticamente non mi funzione la modalità 5.1
<ame> Come posso fare?
<prof_woland> buonasera :)
<prof_woland> avrei bisogno di un po' di aiuto sulla 12.10: qualcuno mi può venire incontro?
<maxxxx> l
<kiwo> ciao
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<Serpico> ola
<Serpico> c'è qualcuno che usa kde?
<DirtyJobs> [unity-12.04] come bloccare un programma nel launcher?
<g16> !qualcuno | Serpico
<ubot-it> Serpico: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Serpico> g16: volevo chiedere se fosse successo anche a lui che si blocca lo "schermo" oppure era solo un problema mio :D
<DirtyJobs> Serpico
<DirtyJobs> forse ho la risposta
<DirtyJobs> ...
<DirtyJobs> vabuò
<Serpico> riciao
<mettilainbuca> buona sera a tutti... avrei bisogno di aiuto... qualcuno ha dimestichezza nel modificare rom su cellulare android?
<gdc84ts> salve a tutti
<gdc84ts> vorrei porre una domanda
<mettilainbuca> buona sera a tutti... avrei bisogno di aiuto... qualcuno ha dimestichezza nel modificare rom su cellulare android?
<gdc84ts> in un dual boot con win 7 come si fa ad impostare la priorità all'avvio a windows?
<gdc84ts> e se possibile, mettere un conto alla rovescia minimo in modo da non dover aspettare tanto
<gdc84ts> non c'è nessuno?
<xubuntu105> ciao
<xubuntu105> prova
<xubuntu105> c'è qualcuno?
<xubuntu105> non ci capisco un'acca
<LostInMyHead> si xubuntu105
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | xubuntu105
<ubot-it> xubuntu105: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xubuntu105> ok
<xubuntu105> Ciao. Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè quando installo xubuntu la procedura si blocca sempre a "Copia dei registri di installazione"?
<xubuntu105> Sono costretto a spegnere in modo anomalo il computer e a volte logicamente non si avvia
<xubuntu105> Da ieri è la quarta volta che succede...
<xubuntu105> Ora è di nuovo fermo a "Copia dei registri di installazione"
<xubuntu105> Per installare questa distribuzione ho usato la modalità di eliminazione della vecchia installazione di xubuntu. Il problema si manifesta anche se modifico la tabella di partizione
<Serpico> Vorrei riavviare kde senza che i programmi in avvio si chiudano
<Serpico> mi si blocca tutto e se faccio alt+f2 posso aprire i programmi e se faccio alt+tab  passo tra i vari ma se ci clicco all'interno non va
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-16
<dipassaggio> Ciao a tutti
<dipassaggio> Qualcuno che sa di ubuntu studio c'è?
<dipassaggio> ?
<dipassaggio> dove devo andare per chiedere consiglio?
<superr1> giorno
<superr1> problemino con flash player
<superr1> provato sia con chrome e firefox
<superr1> moltolento rispetto a windows
<superr1> il problema non dovrebbe derivare dalla config hardware ma dal plugin flash
<akis24> ciao a tutti
<superr1> ola
<lorenzo8> buongiorno =)
<lorenzo8> per la scelta della corretta sistro sono nel posto giusto?
<lorenzo8> distro*
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, ?
<lorenzo8> avrei bisogno di una mano per mettere ubuntu su un netbook
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, ti consiglio xubuntu
<lorenzo8> okok però una cosa
<lorenzo8> ho un asus eeepc
<lorenzo8> il 1015
<lorenzo8> che ha già due boot, win 7 e ASUS Express Gate Cloud
<lorenzo8> è possibile rimuovere l'express gate e mettere xubuntu?
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, cos'è il secondo?
<lorenzo8> una distro che asus mette di fabbrica...un sistema rapido per andare subito online e fare qualche piccola cavolata
<lorenzo8> @cristian_c questo http://www.asus.it/Notebooks/Features/Express_Gate
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, è ancora in garanzia?
<lorenzo8> l'ho comprato giugno 2011 con la garanzia standard (non ricordo) vado a vedere
<lorenzo8> no la garanzia è scaduta
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, potresti clonare la partizione, allora
<lorenzo8> ovvero? creare un'altra partizione?
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, ma la prima cosa che ti consiglio è di provare il sistema in live
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, no, clonarla
<lorenzo8> si quello che pensavo...quindi metterla su pen drive e da cosa dovrei giudicarla se va bene o meno?
<lorenzo8> in live
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, provi xubuntu in live e vedi se va tutto, e se ti piace
<mikymiky> ciao vorrei un consiglio su quale versione di ubuntu posso installare su un pc vecchio con tipo 380mb di ram
<lorenzo8> okok! nel net avrei un atom n550 dual cristian_c
<cristian_c> mikymiky, nessuna
<mikymiky> ahahah
<mikymiky> non posso sfruttarlo con un'altra distrubuzione di linux?
<ale_> buongiorno
<ale_> ragazzi sono due giorni che ubuntu non mi parte più
<cristian_c> mikymiky, sì, installa una distro leggera
<cristian_c> mikymiky, o aumenta la ram
<cristian_c> ale_, che cosa hai fatto?
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, hai già scaricato la iso?
<ale_> cristian_c, nulla
<ale_> semplicemente dopo aver spento il pc non ne vuole sapere + di partire ubuntu
<cristian_c> ale_, mmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> ale_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ale_> come si chiama il sito per mettere le immagini e copiare qui il link?
<cristian_c> ale_, da modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> !image | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo8> cristian_c, 'ho messa in down ora
<ale_> http://imagebin.org/246909
<cristian_c> lorenzo8, poi controlla l'hash della iso
<lorenzo8> cristian_c, hash?
<cristian_c> ale_, da modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> !md5 | lorenzo8
<ubot-it> lorenzo8: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ale_> cristian_c, dove trovo modalità di ripristino?
<cristian_c> ale_, nel grub
<ale_> ma nn riesco ad entrare in ubuntu
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ale_, nel grub
<ale_> cristian_c, sono in menu ripristino (stato del filesystem:solo lettura)
<cristian_c> ale_, hai aperto una shell di root?
<ale_> clicco su"passa a una shell con privegi di root"?
<cristian_c> ale_, nella schermata di ripristino, sì
<cristian_c> non mi pare che il mouse funga in quella schermata
<ale_> fatto
<akis24> buongiorno
<cristian_c> ale_, fai il login e digita il comando
<enzotib> buongiorno
<goamon> ciao
<lorenzo8> cristian_c, ok ho capito..grazie della disponibilità!
<lorenzo8> buona giornata gente!
<goamon> posso farvi vedere uno screenshot di gparted?
<ale_> cristian_c, il login?
<cristian_c> ale_, sì
<cristian_c> nella shell di root
<cristian_c> credo te lo richieda
<ale_> non mi chiede nulla
<ale_> che comando devo digitare?
<goamon> ho usato gparted per modificare le partizioni
<goamon> ed ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> ale_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ale_> fatto
<leosacc> giorno raga :)
<cristian_c> ale_, anzi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d > output_repo
<cristian_c> ale_, e poi entri in live
<mamiluke> ciao ragazzi
<mamiluke> sono un neofita
<mamiluke> ho installato la versione 10.10 sul pc (ma non italiano) e non riesco a cambiare la lingua in italiano
<mamiluke> ora sto scaricando la versione 12.04 della comunità
<mamiluke> sperando che si riesca a risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> mamiluke, la 10.10 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> !rilasci | mamiluke
<ubot-it> mamiluke: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<mamiluke> eh lo so
<cristian_c> dovresti installare una delle versioni ancora supportate
<mamiluke> infatti sto scaricando la 12.04
<cristian_c> bene
<goamon> cristian
<goamon> posso farti vedere una cosa?
<mamiluke> speriamo vada a buon fine vi chiedo eventuale supporto tecnico.... grazie ragazzi!
<mamiluke> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> goamon, spiega il problema in canale
<goamon> ho creato una partizione da 40gb per ubuntu con gparted. volevo farti vedere se andava bene come ho fatto
<goamon> adesso non so come faccio ad avviare ubuntu. mi parte sempre win8
<cristian_c> goamon, se tu seguissi i consigliche ti danno, non ti troveresti nei casini
<goamon> ho letto la guida
<ale_> cristian_c,http://imagebin.org/246914
<cristian_c> goamon, hai partizionato da gparted?
<goamon> si
<cristian_c> goamon, posta la schermata
<goamon> mi dai il link
<cristian_c> !image | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/246915
<ale_> cristian_c, hai visto?
<cristian_c> goamon, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ale_, ti avevo chiesto una cosa diversa
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662428/
<ale_> cristian_c, ho digitato quello che mi hai scritto
<cristian_c> ale_, anzi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d > output_repo
<cristian_c> ale_, e poi entri in live
<cristian_c> ma anche no
<ale_> infatti ho digitato questo
<cristian_c> e sei entrato in live?
<cristian_c> goamon, che succede al boot?
<goamon> parte subito win8 e al boot non mi fa scegliere
<Guest21234> ciao a tutti. è possibile inserire in lxde un gestore che mostri le trasparenze o gestisca in modo molto minimale una dockbar?
<goamon> nella guida dice che il boot devo installarlo dove c'è ubuntu
<Guest21234> goamon, grub va installato nella root del disco principale.... quello di avvio.
<jester-> Guest21234: lxde è per pc scarsi se aggiungi orpelli, sempre che esistano, è finito lo scopo
<cristian_c> goamon, df -h
<cristian_c> ale_, e sei entrato in live?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662464/
<ale_> no come si fa ad entrare in live?
<cristian_c> goamon, come hai installato il grub?
<akis24> rigiorno
<goamon> il grub sarebbe?
<cristian_c> ale_, lol
<Guest21234> jester-, allora vado su xfce? però lxde è di una reattività spaventosa... volevo mantenere quella reattività. Anche su un pc "carrozzato" con xubuntu se clicco con il tasto destro del mouse sul desktop passano alcuni secondi3-4 prima che si apra il menù...
<jester-> goamon: il boot di default lo installa su sda che di solito è il disco che parte al boot e non va mai su partizione, leggila bene la guida
<cristian_c> !grub | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<goamon> cristian il bot dovevo installarlo su sda1?
<jester-> Guest21234: reattivo perchè alleggerito di servizi e orpelli non necessari, se lo tarocchi diventa lento pure isso
<ale_> cristian_c, drvo mettere il dvd?
<cristian_c> ale_, sì
<cristian_c> goamon, intanto digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<jester-> goamon: non devi fare un casso, devi lasciar fare all'installer e non cambiare il default a grub
<Guest21234> jester-, quali sono i servizi realmente necessari e quelli tendenzialmente inutili?
<jester-> Guest21234: dipende da cosa ci fai col pc
<cristian_c> Guest21234, le trasparenze le eviterei, non te ne fai niente
<ale_> cristian_c, quindi spengo e ruaccendo con il xvd all'interno?
<jester-> per es la stampa è un servizio, internet pure
<cristian_c> Guest21234, magari una semplice dock la puoi usare, ma minimale però eh
<Guest21234> cristian_c, più che la dock uso i pannelli del sistema operativo che sono reattivissimi.
<cristian_c> io ce l'avevo su debian xfce di default, la dock
<jester-> Guest21234: prova xfce che leggero ma un po piu colorato
<cristian_c> ale_, sì
<Guest21234> cristian_c, il problema è che in alcuni momenti xfce...... si impalla....e poi dopo un pò riprende.
<cristian_c> Guest21234, e allora che la vuoi mettere a fare la dock?
<jester-> Guest21234: se il pc è scarso
<cristian_c> eh
<goamon> scusate ragazzi torno tra poco
<Guest21234> non la dock..... vorrei la reattività di lxde su xfce.
<Guest21234> xfce... si addormenta a volte.
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> Guest21234: xfce è una via di mezzo fra gnome e lxde
<jester-> se si incanta vuoldire che il tuo pc è scarsetto
<jester-> enon regge
<jester-> Guest21234: e purtroppo linux non ringiovanisce le milf sui 50 a 20
<Guest21234> jester-, coreduo 2 2.53ghz 3gb ram scheda video 512Mb.....
<Guest21234> jester-, non è vecchio.
<ErVito> jester-: sì, xfce è ancora un po' immaturo sotto certi aspetti, e su hw un po' datati (senza tornare nel paleolitico) è lungo
<ErVito> coi tempi
<cristian_c> Guest21234, l'erba voglio non esiste
<jester-> Guest21234: di fatto, sempfre che non hai taroccato xfce, non dovrebbe avere problemi
<ErVito> Guest21234: e non sono 3-4 secondi di attesa ad attestarlo a lento
<jester-> Guest21234: comunque è anche un fatto di compatibilità hw
<cristian_c> Guest21234, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest21234
<ubot-it> Guest21234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> se il tuoi pc va a fagiolo con lxde usa uello
<jester-> quello*
<jester-> e appunto avvelenato con pozioni ppa
<cristian_c> Guest21234, digitalo su xfce
<Guest21234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662536/
<ale_> cristian_c, sono in live
<cristian_c> Guest21234, strage da ppa
<jester-> Guest21234: hai piu ppa a repo foresti che ufficiali è gia un miracolo che funzi ancora il sistema
<cristian_c> ale_, cerca il file che hai creato e postalo in pastebin
<jester-> Guest21234: un sistema del genere non riceve assistenza in questo canale
<cristian_c> xubuntu-dev-xfce-4_12-quantal.list
<cristian_c> Guest21234, evviva
<Guest21234> ?? il sistema funziona benissimo. quello che chiedevo era come rendere pià reattivo xfce.
<jester-> di tutto e di piu
<Guest21234> cristian_c, 4.12 non ha mai funzionato.
<ErVito> eh grazie
<ErVito> xD
<ErVito> deve essere ancora rilasciata
<ErVito> lol
<Guest21234> ErVito, era la testing
<jester-> Guest21234: con tutti quei repo farlocchi è gia buona che  funzi
<Guest21234> e cmq tutto tranne 4.12 e mate funziona.
<cristian_c> 11:53:03 <Guest21234> cristian_c, il problema è che in alcuni momenti xfce...... si impalla....e poi dopo un pò riprende.
<Guest21234> farlocchi? ma i programmi di quei repo funzionano perfettamente. si aggiornano. non c'è neanche un problema.
<cristian_c> e ti sei chiesto il motivo?
<jester-> Guest21234: hai un xfce in sviluppo e chiedi a noi come renderlo piu veloce?
<Guest21234> cristian_c, si impalla anche a sistema NUDO
<cristian_c> Guest21234, buttare i ppa, ecco come rendere reattivo il pc
<ale_> cristian_c, dove lo cerco e cosa scrivo?
<Guest21234> xfce è fermo alla 4.10.... quale sviluppo?
<Guest21234> cristian_c, se butti i ppa come fai ad avere le nuove versioni stabili dei software?
<cristian_c> ale_, output_repo
<akis24> Guest21234 non sono stabili quando lo saranno  allora li troverai nei repo ufficiali..
<cristian_c> xubuntu-dev-xfce-4_12-quantal.list
<cristian_c> questo ↑
<jester-> Guest21234: non solo
<jester-> xorg-edgers-ppa-quantal.list.save
<jester-> xubuntu-dev-xfce-4_12-quantal.lis
<jester-> hai pure roba per xorg
<jester-> non ho mai visto un sistema con cosi tanti ppa e repo esterni
<cristian_c> jester-, io ne ho visti di record, invece XD
<jester-> è impressionante
<Guest21234> akis24, sbagliato. non tutti i software li trovi nei repo ufficiali. ecco perchè utilizzo i ppa esterni.
<cristian_c> se se , non è nulla rispetto ad altri utenti
<cristian_c> !ppa | Guest
<ubot-it> Guest: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa | Guest21234
<ubot-it> Guest21234: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> sembra tipo ammaregane moto e macchie custom, non si capisce piu che roba è
<Guest21234> jester-, io ho visto decine e decine di ppa in altri pc.....
<Guest21234> jester-, ma xkè? sono una decina di software! non è così incasinato....
<cristian_c> Guest21234, quindi se in molti si buttano dalla finestra, lo devi fare anche tu?
<ale_> cristian_c, non trovo nessun file
<cristian_c> ale_, dove lo hai cercato?
<jester-> Guest21234: ognuno fa quel che gli pare col proprio pc e sistema ma la regola è che è che non c'è assistenza, non essendo piu il sistema genuino
<Guest21234> cristian_c, che c'entra? Aggiungo il ppa di un software che utilizzo e che per svariati motivi non appare fra quelli disponibili fra i repo ufficiali. Con il ppa sono sicuro di avere quella versione di software aggiornato. Tutto qui.
<jester-> Guest21234: cioè che ne sappaimo che lib hanno cambiato i ppa
<Guest21234> jester-, non richiedevo assistenza.... chiedevo solo un consiglio vista la vostra esperienza.
<ale_> cristian_c, in system
<jester-> Guest21234: e cosa ti possiamo consigliare che il sistema è inquinato
<cristian_c> ale_, no
<ale_> e dove
<cristian_c> ale_, sulla partizione
<jester-> Guest21234: prova un sistema con solo i repo ufficiale e vedrai xfce shizzare
<jester-> al  massimo ppa per java oracle e medibuntu
<cristian_c> !ppa | Guest21234
<ubot-it> Guest21234: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> nemmeno i poroposed andrebbero abilitati
<Guest21234> jester-, ripeto. il pc funziona bene. ma anche xfce NUDO appena dopo installato ha questi problemini.... a volte si blocca per un paio di secondi e poi riparte. Inoltre se clicchi con il tasto destro del mouse sul desktop passano 3 4 secondi per avere il menù di servizio
<ale_> cristian_c, devo andare in gparted?
<Guest21234> jester-, ok li disabilito
<jester-> Guest21234: ripeto pure io, in breve non è di nostra competenza un sistema cosi conciato
<cristian_c> jester-, infatti, ma lo fanno comunque, perché 'è meglio'
<cristian_c> Guest21234, a me xfce non da problemi
<cristian_c> ale_, no
<Guest21234> jester-, ho controllato. proposed non era vidimato
<jester-> Guest21234: è inutile disabiliatare se hanno taroccato taroccato rimane, a meno che usare ppa remove
<cristian_c> jester-, operazione titanica
<jester-> minchia hai un casotto senza mignotte non un os ubuntu
<cristian_c> accanimento terapeutico
<jester-> pure il desk di mint
<ale_> cristian_c, e dove
<cristian_c> ale_, devi cercare la partizione con installato ubuntu
<jester-> Guest21234: le varie app usane le cosidette  librerie, il danno che fanno i ppa che cambiano lib condivise
<jester-> e il sistema si rincoglionisce, se va bene
<Guest21234> jester-, non è possibile dire al sistema "impdisci di modificare le librerie condivise"?
<jester-> Guest21234: hai pure un ppa xorg
<ale_> cristian_c, quindi in device?
<jester-> Guest21234: usando i ppa si sa a cosa si va incontro
<jester-> uno è libero poi di buttarsi pure nel pozzo
<cristian_c> ale_, sì, nel file manager
<Guest21234> jester-, capito.
<Guest21234> jester-, grazie.
<cristian_c> Guest21234, forse ubuntu non fa per te
<jester-> Guest21234: è il bello di linux
<cristian_c> Guest21234, magari ti dovresti buttare su debian o archlinux
<cristian_c> Guest21234, così hai sempre il software aggiornato
<jester-> sima debina sid
<Guest21234> debian su questo pc ha molti problemi fra cui l'impossibilità di spegnersi. si riavvia continuamente. arch....mai utilizzata. ma non è complicatissima?
<jester-> debian*
<jester-> Guest21234: appunto, altro che funza bene
<Moscalieno> scusate qualcuno sa risolvere questo problema E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-it%%5fIT, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ale_> cristian_c, io nn trovo nulla
<cristian_c> Guest21234, vi sono delle derivate di arch, magari con quelle ti trovi meglio
<jester-> Moscalieno: cambia il serve a sorgenti software
<cristian_c> ale_, ls /media
<jester-> da qualche giorno alcuni sono a bottane
<Moscalieno> jester come
<jester-> Moscalieno: prova italiano fastbull che ha un bel nome
<Moscalieno> jester: provo
<enzotib> Moscalieno, software-properties-gtk, sul basso della prima scheda scegli il server
<Moscalieno> non mi fa aprire nulla
<ale_> cristian_c, ls?
<cristian_c> sì
<Moscalieno> che riguarda sia pacchetti
<enzotib> Moscalieno, software-properties-gtk riesci a lanciarlo?
<Moscalieno> cwnter software
<Moscalieno> asp vedo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Moscalieno> no non riesco
<ale_> cristian_c, io ls nn lo trovo
<cristian_c> ale_, digita il comando
<jester-> Moscalieno: impostazioni sistema-->sorgenti software
<Moscalieno> non me lo fa aprire
<enzotib> Moscalieno, apri un terminale
<Moscalieno> ok fatto
<Moscalieno> dimmi cosa digitare
<enzotib> Moscalieno, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> Moscalieno, poi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> Moscalieno, output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | Moscalieno
<ubot-it> Moscalieno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Moscalieno> forse ora sta facendo qualcosa
<jester-> sta fornicando
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> viene, viene
<Moscalieno> ahahaha
<ale_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/PykEmZsF
<Moscalieno> ok ha finito
<cristian_c> ale_, prova in ubuntu
<Moscalieno> ora vedo se si apre qualcosa che prima non si apriva
<ale_> cosa scrivo nel terminale
<ale_> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> Moscalieno, ha dato errori?
<cristian_c> ale_, dal file manager
<ale_> e dove sta sto file manager
<cristian_c> lol
<Moscalieno> enzotib grande funziona tto
<cristian_c> ale_, scusami, ma come navighi tra file e cartelle?
<ale_> da home folder
<Moscalieno> grazie a tutti per l aiuto
<Moscalieno> ho risolto
<enzotib> bene
<jester-> ale_: iddu yè
<Moscalieno> gia'
<Moscalieno> e solo grazie a voi
<ale_> jester, iddhru ete
<Moscalieno> ciao a tutti
<Moscalieno> e grazie ancora
<bng> Salve, chi mi può aiutare?Ho scaricato il file di ubuntu ma è compresso in .rar. Posso masterizzarlo cosi come è?
<jester-> bng: rar? da dove hai piato
<jester-> !quantal | bng
<ubot-it> bng: Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<bng> dal sito
<ale_> cristian_, se vado in home folder-device-21gb e cerco output_repo non trova nulla
<cristian_c> ale_, devi andare nella cartella dell'utente
<ale_> cristian_c; home folder-device-27gb-alededo e cerco output_repo non trova nulla
<cristian_c> ale_, devi andare nella cartella dell'utente
<ale_> cristian_c, alededo è l'utente
<lep> Sorry, i have problem to installation wubi: error c:\user\io\appdata\local\temp\wubi-12.10-rev273.log
<jester-> !english | lep
<ubot-it> lep: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<lep> scusate avevo visto male... sono italiano
<jester-> lep: wubi è ciofeca
<jester-> installa su partizione
<jester-> pranz
<cristian_c> ale_, posta un ls sulla partizione
<ale_> cristian_c, come si fa
<lep> attualmente c'è wjn 7 ma vorrei formattare tutto e installare ubuntu..... ma quando lo lancio da riavvio (bios forzato su cd) non lo legge e se faccio da installazione disco di avvio mi da errore come sopra.
<cristian_c> ale_, ls /media/ubuntu
<ale_> dove la sciro sta cosa
<cristian_c> ale_, nel terminale
<ale_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662902/
<bng> scusate, io leggo dappertutto di scariare il file e masterizzarlo come un immagine ma non dice nessuno che il file scaricato si può aprire solo con winrar. cosa masterizzo, il file zippato o lo devo decompattare prima
<ale_> cristian_c, visto?
<cristian_c> ale_, quale di quelle tre è ubuntu?
<ale_> cristian_c, allora la 2a..... è quella da 27 gb dove ci sno solo 2 cartelle (alededo e lost+found)
<Serpico> ciao
<ale_> cristian_c, la 02.... è quella da 21gb con all'interno le cartelle bin, boot, media, root e altre
<ale_> cristian_c, sono tutte e due di ubuntu. avevo fatto una partizione estesa con dentro partizioni logiche
<cristian_c> ale_, ls /media/ubuntu/2ab5ce2f-9d43-4412-b413-1245ae312602/alededo
<ale_> nel terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<ale_> crisian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662997/
<cristian_c> ale_, temo tu non abbia creato quel file
<cristian_c> ale_, però puoi andare nell'altra partizione
<cristian_c> e andare in etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ale_> benissimo. ecco perchè quando scrivevo quella cosa poi usciva scritto file system di sola lettura?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ale_, e perché non l'hai scritto prima?
<ale_> ma se ti ho postato la schermata
<cristian_c> ale_, a me usciva un pezzo di output nel terminale
<cristian_c> *nella shell
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ale_, fai come to ho suggerito
<cristian_c> *ti
<ale_> cristian_c, ora che facciamo?
<cristian_c> ale_, fai come to ho suggerito
<cristian_c> *ti
<ale_> come faccio ad andare nell'altra partizione?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ale_, qual'è di quelle due la partizione?
<ale_> quelle due nn sono partizioni logiche all'interno della partizione estesa?
<cristian_c> eh, ma dimmi qual'è
<ale_> credo ke in quella da 21gb ci sia installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> eh, ma dimmi qual'è
<ale_> 04f.....
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ale_, cd /media/ubuntu/04f40a49-c7b8-4d2d-8925-62e863c74551/etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> ale_, fatto?
<ale_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663084/
<cristian_c> ale_, ls
<ale_> invece di cd?
<cristian_c> digita
<cristian_c> ale_, e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> ale_, digita: ls
<ale_> ma solo ls? o ls al posto di cd e poi tutto il resto?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ls
<cristian_c> ale_, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> ale_, fatto?
<ale_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/wMP0UNHK
<cristian_c> ale_, cat /media/ubuntu/04f40a49-c7b8-4d2d-8925-62e863c74551/etc/apt/sources.list
<ale_> pastebin dopo?
<cristian_c> ale_, sì
<ale_> http://pastebin.com/D9kqZnAE
<cristian_c> ale_, non hai digitato il comando che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> ale_, bastava un semplice copia e incolla
<ale_> ma come nn l'ho digitato. la tastiera mi prende per c....?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ale_, digitalo giusto
<ale_> cristian_c, ma dopo apt c'è lo spazio?
<cristian_c> tu hai scritto: cat /media/ubuntu/04f40a49-c7b8-4d2d-8925-62e863c74551/etc/apt/sources-list
<cristian_c> 13:31:06 <cristian_c> ale_, cat /media/ubuntu/04f40a49-c7b8-4d2d-8925-62e863c74551/etc/apt/sources.list
<ErVito> avrà il layou inglese
<ErVito> - mi pare sia ^ nel layout inglese
<ErVito> lol
<ale_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/qxetJ7MH
<cristian_c> ErVito, con il copia e incolla non ci dovrebbero essere questi problemi
<cristian_c> ale_, me ne hai postato soltanto un pezzo
<cristian_c> e che è, un sequestro?
<ale_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/WQgVQqAx
<cristian_c> ale_, ok, il problema non sono i repository
<cristian_c> ale_, hai provato ad avviare un kernel più vecchio?
<ale_> no
<ale_> devo andare in grub?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> togli la live
<ale_> quindi tolgo il cd?
<cristian_c> sì, riavvia
<ale_> ah ok.
<cristian_c> io esco
<cristian_c> vi sono altri utenti in canale
<ale_> e dopo ke prendo un kernel + vekkio ke faccio?
<cristian_c> ciao
<ale_> ok ciao
<cristian_c> !kappa | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: www.nokappa.it
<cristian_c> ale_, non devi prenderlo, devi selezionarlo all'avvio
<cristian_c> ciao
<DIEGO16231> disco rosso (divieto di accesso) in alto a dx della barra di notifica come correggere ????
<ugone> DIEGO16231, vacci sopra col cursore e guarda cosa dice
<DIEGO16231> ugone:  dice di avviare il gestore dei pacchetti cosa che io ho fatto ma non riesce a riparare e dice di provvedere manualmente
<ugone> che gestore di pacchetti hai usato? synaptic?
<DIEGO16231> non lo so io tentavo di scaricare un gioco da ubuntu software center precisamente wesnoth ma al termine della installazione mi diceva che non riusciva ad installare/rimouvere pacchetti
<Azevedo> ragazzi il plugin flash su firefox sembra non funzionare... mi potreste aiutare???
<LostInMyHead> Azevedo: spieda il rpoblema in modo chiaro e magari ricevi risposte
<Azevedo> non riesco a visualizzare i file video su youtube...
<Azevedo> ti avverto sono alle prime armi su ubuntu
<enzotib> Azevedo, apri un terminale
<Azevedo> non so nemmeno se il programma è stato correttamente installato
<Azevedo> fatto
<enzotib> e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<enzotib> !pastebin | Azevedo copia su pastebin
<ubot-it> Azevedo copia su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663662/ ecco
<enzotib> Azevedo, proviamo a reinstallare, chiudi il browser e scrivi sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<leosacc> ciao
<diego16231> chi mi aiuta a risolvere il problema del gestore dei pacchetti ???
<Azevedo> enzotib, sembra ci sia un problema con l'installazione
<diego16231> dice che i pacchetti hanno delle dipendenze irrisolte
<enzotib> Azevedo, metti su pastebin
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663711/
<enzotib> diego16231, da cosa lo vedi?
<enzotib> Azevedo, hai il software center aperto?
<diego16231> enzotib: cliccando sul disco rosso tipo divieto di accesso in alto sulla destra della barra dove c'è il volume wi fi etc etc
<enzotib> diego16231, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> diego16231, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | diego16231
<ubot-it> diego16231: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diego16231> enzotib:  bene
<goamon> ciao
<Azevedo> forse... enzotib
<goamon> ho installato ubuntu su una partizione creata da me con gparted di 40gb. ora pero non riesco ad entrare su ubuntu. il sistema si riavvia sempre con win8
<enzotib> goamon, entre con un livecd e ripristina grub
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<goamon> sto con il live adesso
<goamon> come posso ripristinare grub?
<Azevedo> enzotib, come faccio a controllare che tutto funzioni?
<enzotib> goamon, leggi la guida che ti ho linkato
<enzotib> Azevedo, sei riuscito a reinstallare flash con quel comando? hai chiuso soft-center?
<LostInMyHead> goamon: sopra ai i link alle guide
<Azevedo> yes
<goamon> non riesco a scaricare grub2. non mi trova il software
<enzotib> Azevedo, se hai reinstallato, riavvia il browser e controlla su youtube
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1663748/
<diego16231> enzotib:  FATTO
<enzotib> goamon, non devi scaricare niente, per favore leggi la guida prima di parlare
<enzotib> diego16231, non vedo nessun problema
<diego16231> pero ho sempre il divieto di accesso
<enzotib> diego16231, riavvia e vedi se permane
<diego16231> si gia fatto
<enzotib> diego16231, se ci clicchi sopra (col destro o col sinistro) succede qualcosa?
<diego16231> si apre una finestra dove c'è scritto che si è verificato un errore
<Azevedo> enzotib, ancora niente
<diego16231> di avviare il gestore ma non riesce a toglierlo e quindi di farlo manualmente
<diego16231> altri mi dicevano di fare un qualcosa con purge
<enzotib> diego16231, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<diego16231> ok poi posto
<enzotib> Azevedo, ma ha mai funzionato?
<Azevedo> non mi pare...
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1663775/
<diego16231> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> Azevedo, grep -o 'sse2' /proc/cpuinfo
<Azevedo> niente enzotib
<diego16231> enzotib:  riprovo aggiungendo -f
<Azevedo> sembra che il comando non abbia dato risposta
<enzotib> Azevedo, ok, allora hai una cpu vecchia per flash, devi installare una versione vecchia
<Azevedo> ok
<diego16231> enzotib:  leggendo il reporto vedo che dovrei fare sudo apt-get -f install
<Azevedo> resta da sapere come? enzotib hai qualche dritta da suggerirmi
<enzotib> diego16231, aspetta
<enzotib> Azevedo, certo, un minuto
<diego16231> bene enzotib
<neramarea> 'giorno. ho la modalità aeroplano sempre attiva... di conseguenza ad ogni avvio devo andare a spuntare il wifi per connettermi... c'è modo di mettere in off perenne la modalità aereo?
<diego16231> neramarea: mi sembra di aver visto qualcosa su modifica connessioni
<pablo_> buongiorno avrei bisogno di una mano per installare linux! chi mi puo' aiutare?
<enzotib> Azevedo, http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_11.1.102.63_archive.zip
<neramarea> diego16231 dove?
<pablo_> su un pc in cui ora ho windows
<enzotib> diego16231, sì, dài, prova con -f
<diego16231> sul simbolo del wifi
<diego16231> ok enzotib
<diego16231> neramarea:  hai letto
<enzotib> Azevedo, locate libflashplayer (su pastebin)
<neramarea> diego16231 no, lì non c'è nulla relativo alla modalità aeroplano...
<enzotib> !installazione | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> neramarea, ma cos'è sta modalità aereoplano? mai sentita
<pablo_> il discorso è un pò più complesso temo! ho già letto la guida
<enzotib> pablo_, allora spiega qual è il problema
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663815/
<neramarea> enzotib... è una cagata che c'è dalla 12.04 in poi... serve a disattivare la ricerca del segnale anche con wifi acceso... in pratica non serve a una fava...
<diego16231> si si enzotib spulciando l'ho vista ora nn ricordo piu bene dove ma c'è
<enzotib> Azevedo, nel terminale: cd Scaricati
<enzotib> Azevedo, poi unzip fp_11.1.102.63_archive.zip
<neramarea> è nell'impostazione delle connessioni... ma anche se la disattivo, torna su "on"... e al riavvio ovviamente è attiva e il wifi non si connette... :-(
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1663825/
<pablo_> praticamente non posso accedere più a windows su un altro pc, quindi ho scaricato l istaller di kubuntu da questo pc, l'ho caricato sulla chiavetta, l ho inserita sul pc da formattare(impostando prima nel bios la modalità boot da usb) faccio caricare ed esce la scritta MISSING OPERATING SISTEM
<Azevedo> enzotib, la linea è un po' lenta quindi il file non è stato scaricato completamente
<enzotib> diego16231, sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> diego16231, e poi riprova
<pablo_> ora ho visto alcuni tutorial su you tube e ho notato che bisogna fare qualcosa quando porto i file su chiavetta
<pablo_> ma non ho capito bene cosa
<diego16231> bene enzotib
<pablo_> il tutorial mi porta su una pagina del sito ubuntu che non riesco a trovare dove ci sono dei passaggi e allo step 2 dico che voglio caricare il file su chiavetta
<enzotib> !usbwin| pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> pablo_, se hai già una macchina linux è più facile
<pablo_> aaaaah perfetto! provo cosi allora
<enzotib> Azevedo, aspetto
<pablo_> no purtroppo no
<goamon> tutto ok con il grub. ora parte ubuntu. ho un problema con la scheda wireles
<enzotib> mamma mia, sei tutto un problema :)
<goamon> ehehe
<goamon> vado su drive aggiuntivi ma non mi fa modificare
<goamon> broadcom
<goamon> ora sono dovuto tornare in win8
<enzotib> goamon, lspci | grep Network
<goamon> sul terminale?
<enzotib> goamon, sì, ma se sei su win sarà difficile
<goamon> dimmi tutto quello che devo fare. me lo scrivo
<enzotib> goamon, è meglio se vieni da live
<enzotib> ah, già, non funziona in rete
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<goamon> :((((( che stress sta live, è una settimana che vado avanti e indietro dalla live. no dalla live me la fa modificare la broadcom
<enzotib> goamon, non hai un altro pc per collegarti, mentro guardiamo quello interessato?
<goamon> vado li
<goamon> dalla live mi funziona stranamente
<goamon> mi ha sempre funzionato
<enzotib> goamon, ok, allora vieni dalla live
<goamon> ok
<Azevedo> enzotib, in questo istante ho szippato i files
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1663887/
<enzotib> diego16231, mi pare tutto a posto, no?
<enzotib> Azevedo, lo hai fatto da terminale?
<Azevedo> si
<enzotib> Azevedo, il nome del file che ha creato?
<enzotib> dovrebbe essere libflashplayer.so
<diego16231> si il divieto è sparito ora sto installando degli aggiornamenti che erano apparsi poi passiamo al secondo problema
<Azevedo> ha scompattato una serie di files in tre cartelle!!!! enzotib non ha creto un unico file
<enzotib> Azevedo, find . -iname '*.so'
<enzotib> diego16231, ah, c'è un secondo problema? :)
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663914/ enzotib
<goamon> eccomi in live
<enzotib> Azevedo, ok, facciamo così: unzip -l fp_11.1.102.63_archive.zip
<enzotib> goamon, apri un terminale
<goamon> ok
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663925/
<enzotib> goamon, lspci | grep Network
<enzotib> Azevedo, sistema a 32 o a 64 bit?
<goamon> ok
<Azevedo> 32 bit enzotib
<goamon> ora
<enzotib> Azevedo, tar -xzvf fp_11.1.102.63_archive/11_1r102_63_32bit/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz libflashplayer.so
<enzotib> goamon, l'output del comando?
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Azevedo> fatto
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663944/
<Azevedo> enzotib, ho fatto
<diego16231> enzotib: devo installare un modem atlantis i storm su ubuntu che pero non è  supportato almeno da quanto letto su un sito che mi avete suggerito
<diego16231> enzotib:  intanto grazie
<enzotib> Azevedo, ha dato errori?
<diego16231> per il modem vedremo nei prossimi giorni
<enzotib> diego16231, sul modem non so aiutarti
<diego16231> va bene grazie comunque
<enzotib> goamon, sudo fdisk -l
<Azevedo> enzotib, non sembra funzionare
<enzotib> Azevedo, il comando che ti ho dato?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663968/
<Azevedo> pare di no
<enzotib> Azevedo, output su pastebin
<diego16231> enzotib:  mi puoi solo dire come faccio ad installare un driver che ho scaricato e che dovrebbe far si che ubuntu veda il mio modem ???
<enzotib> goamon, l'installazione è su /dev/sda6 ?
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663972/
<goamon> si
<enzotib> diego16231, non lo so
<enzotib> Azevedo, ls -l libflash*
<diego16231> va beh fa niente grazie ancora
<diego16231> ciaooooo raga buon ubuntu a tt
<enzotib> goamon, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<enzotib> ciao diego16231
<goamon> ok
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1663977/
<enzotib> Azevedo, sudo cp libflash* /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<enzotib> goamon, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Azevedo> enzotib, fatto
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> Azevedo, avvia il browser e controlla se ci sono novità
<enzotib> goamon, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> goamon, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<goamon> ok
<Azevedo> ok... tutto sembra funzionare...
<Azevedo> grazie!!!!!!!!
<enzotib> goamon, e infine andiamo in chroot sul sistema installato: sudo chroot /mnt
<enzotib> Azevedo, bene!
<goamon> sono in chroot
<enzotib> goamon, dpkg -l | egrep 'bcm|b43'
<enzotib> goamon, tutto quello che ti dico di fare, fallo nel terminale dove sei in chroot, a meno che non ti dica diversamente
<pablo_> allora ho installato qtrax player
<goamon> ok
<pablo_> emmò?XD
<goamon> ti devo linkare l'output ora
<goamon> ?
<enzotib> pablo_, e cos'è?
<pablo_> il link che mi hai passato tu prima
<enzotib> goamon, se c'è output, sì
<enzotib> goamon, se è una o due righe, anche qui
<pablo_> ho installato tutto e mi ha installato qtrax e mipony
<pablo_> penso sia qtrax quello che interessi no?
<enzotib> pablo_, ma di che parliamo?
<mikyyy> ragazzi su un pc con processore intel celeron 1,20 GHz, 384 di ram va bene se installo la varsione Lubuntu oppure mi consigliate qualcosa di più leggero?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664001/
<pablo_> abbiamo parlato poco fa io e te, e mi pare che tu mi avessi passato il link per scaricare un programma che carica su pennetta l installer di linux!
<pablo_> io ho scaricato e installato il programma
<pablo_> e dal pacchetto sono usciti qtrax e mipony
<enzotib> goamon, apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<enzotib> pablo_, il programma si chiamava pendrivelinux, i nomi che dici tu non li ho mai sentiti
<pablo_> O.o
<Azevedo> comunque enzotib ho installato xxxterm poichè ho una scheda video vecchia, leggendo in internet mi è sembrato che fosse un web browser che occupa meno ram, solo che deve essere configurato... mi sapresti aiutare a settarlo????
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664012/
<pablo_> okay, mò riprovo un pò ! grazie
<enzotib> Azevedo, non lo conosco
<enzotib> goamon, apri un altro terminale
<goamon> ok
<Azevedo> k comunque enzotib mi sei stato di grande aiuto...
<enzotib> goamon, e scrivi lspci -ks 03:00.0
<enzotib> Azevedo, al massimo prova chromium-browser
<enzotib> Azevedo, altri browser non so se supportano flash
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664026/
<Azevedo> chrome non mi entusasmia
<enzotib> goamon, dpkg -l | egrep 'bcm|b43'
<enzotib> goamon, sempre nel secondo terminale, non chroot
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664030/
<goamon> okok
<enzotib> goamon, apt-get download b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664041/
<enzotib> goamon, ok
<goamon> ok?
<enzotib> goamon, software-properties-gtk e abilita i repo multiverse
<goamon> da live?
<enzotib> da live
<enzotib> goamon, poi sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> (sempre fuori dal chroot)
<enzotib> goamon, e infine ripeti il comando di download
<goamon> dove trovo sftware-properties-gtk?
<pablo_> okay perfetto!
<pablo_> sta andando come previsto enzotib
<enzotib> goamon, fai Alt-F2 e poi lo scrivi, attenzione che hai mancato una "o"
<enzotib> pablo_, ene
<enzotib> bene*
<mikyyy> chi mi aiuta a scegliere la giusty
<enzotib> mikyyy, cosa?
<enzotib> goamon, sei riuscito? sennò troviamo un altro modo
<mikyyy> a scegliere la giusta distribuzione per il mio pc
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664072/
<goamon> credo vadi bene cosi
<enzotib> mikyyy, nella famiglia ubuntu più leggero di lubuntu non c'è
<enzotib> goamon, ls -l *.deb
<mikyyy> enzotib, quindi per il mio pc con processore intel celeron 1.20 ghz e con 384mb di ram lubutu va bene?
<enzotib> mikyyy, provalo in live, ma dovrebbe andare
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664079/
<enzotib> goamon, sudo cp -i *.deb /mnt/
<goamon> ok
<mikyyy> enzotib, ho letto che dovrei installare una versione inferiore rispetto alla 12, se nn sbaglio la 10
<enzotib> mikyyy, non credo
<enzotib> goamon, torniamo nel chroot
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> goamon, ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664093/
<enzotib> goamon, ls -l /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<goamon> root@ubuntu:/# ls -l /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 ott 17 16:56 /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<enzotib> goamon, cat /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> goamon, ha scritto qualcosa?
<goamon> no
<gabriella> salve a tutti, volevo chiedervi una info prima di fare casini, ho installato ubuntu 12.10 è possibile cambiare il desktop KDE 4.9 ?
<enzotib> goamon, vai nell'altro terminale e scrivi cat /etc/resolv.conf | sudo tee -a /mnt/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<enzotib> gabriella, cioè non ti va bene kde?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664107/
<enzotib> goamon, prova nel chroot a fare apt-get update
<goamon> scrivo cosi?
<enzotib> goamon, sì, apt-get update
<gabriella> enzotib, no mi piace e vorrei provare ad installarlo e passare a kde, ma non sò se è possibile farlo con la versione di ubuntu 12.10
<goamon> fatto
<enzotib> gabriella, certo che è possibile, basta installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop, ma non so che versione di KDE è di preciso
<enzotib> gabriella, inoltre ti restano installati anche tutti i programmi di gnome
<enzotib> goamon, ha dato errori?
<goamon> no tutto ok
<enzotib> goamon, allora: apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<gabriella> hai un link da suggerirmi come guida all'installazione di kde per ubuntu 12.10 ?
<goamon> sul chroot?
<enzotib> gabriella, ti ho detto che basta installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop, non serve niente altro, nessuna guida
<enzotib> goamon, sì
<gabriella> ah e il pacchetto lo trovo nell'ubuntu software center ?
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> gabriella, sì, oppure da terminale sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<goamon> installato
<enzotib> goamon, ha finito?
<goamon> si
<enzotib> goamon, senza errori?
<gabriella> ok, grazie ci provo :-)
<goamon> tutto ok?
<goamon> senza errori
<enzotib> goamon, un ultima cosa, per pulizia, nel chroot: rm /*.deb
<goamon> ok
<goamon> non dice niente pero
<goamon> ok?
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> goamon, riavvia e buona fortuna, fammi sapere
<goamon> enzo posso chiederti una cosa?
<enzotib> chiedi pure
<goamon> che cosa mi ha fatto fare in definitiva???
<goamon> installare il pacchetto dei driver?
<enzotib> goamon, abbiamo installato due pacchetti, col firmware della scheda, tutto qui
<goamon> ok
<goamon> dove posso imparare un po tutti questi comandi sul terminale? cìè una guida?
<enzotib> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<goamon> ok
<goamon> ora riavvio. ci vediamo tra poco. ti faccio sapere come mi va
<Azevedo> enzotib, ci sei???
<Azevedo> come faccio a sapere se java è correttamente installato????
<enzotib> Azevedo, come plugin del browser?
<Azevedo> esatto!
<enzotib> Azevedo, parliamo di firefox?
<Azevedo> esatto
<enzotib> Azevedo, sei sicuro che ti serva? non sono tanti i siti che usano java
<Azevedo> alcuni siti in cui mi trovo a giocare qulche partita di scacchi supprtano java
<enzotib> Azevedo, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<Azevedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664209/
<enzotib> Azevedo, sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin
<Azevedo> ok
<Azevedo> adesso sto provvedendo a installare il latex... installerò in seguito questo programma...
<enzotib> Azevedo, usi latex? bene, anch'io
<Azevedo> si sto imparando
<Azevedo> ho installato gany come visualizzatore
<Azevedo> *geany
<goamon> enzo non funziona. sono tornato sul live ora
<enzotib> goamon, ce l'hai un cavo per connetteri alla rete?
<goamon> si
<goamon> vado su ubuntu installato e mi connetto via cavo?
<enzotib> goamon, sì
<goamon> ok
<goamon> eccomi
<goamon> sono su ubuntu
<enzotib> goamon, ok
<enzotib> goamon, iwconfig
<goamon> sul terminale?
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> goamon, sì, sul terminale
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664268/
<enzotib> goamon, lspci | grep Network
<goamon> marco@marco-Aspire-5750G:~$ lspci | grep Network 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<enzotib> goamon, lspci -ks 03:00.0
<goamon> marco@marco-Aspire-5750G:~$ lspci -ks 03:00.0 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e040
<enzotib> goamon, non puoi usare pastebin?
<enzotib> goamon, è tutto lì l'output
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> ?
<goamon> si
<enzotib> goamon, sudo rfkill list
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664288/
<enzotib> goamon, dpkg -l | egrep 'bcm|b43'
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664290/
<Elleeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664284/
<enzotib> goamon, ok, proviamo con sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664299/
<enzotib> goamon, sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Elleeee> qualcuno può aiutarmi, il mio pc così ridotto è praticamente inutilizzabile...
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664308/
<goamon> adesso mi trova le reti wireless
<enzotib> bene
<goamon> grande enzobit
<goamon> +tib
<goamon> pardon
<enzotib> lol
<goamon> ok
<goamon> ora faccio gli aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> direi
<goamon> per configurare una stamate di rete come faccio?
<enzotib> vabbè, mi allontano
<goamon> ok
<enzotib> a pooi
<goamon> okok ciao enzo.. grazie di tutto
<Elleeee> ma non c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare con lubuntu per favore?
<jester-> !qualcuno | eli
<ubot-it> eli: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Elleeee: se non scrivi il problema...............
<Elleeee> ri-posto... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664284/
<jester-> Elleeee: connesso via cavo come butta
<jester-> Elleeee: per l'audio va in impostazioni audio e vedi se si pou sistemare, e pure in alsamixer da terminale
<Elleeee> sono impossibilitato a provare una connessione con cavo ma ti assicuro che altri pc si connettono wi fi all'access point di casa mia
<Elleeee> quindi escluderei anche un problema di router...
<jester-> Elleeee: serve per capire sè il driver della scheda wifi, comunque prova a impostare la wifi in dhcp solo insirizzi e in serve dns mettere 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Elleeee> provo e comunico l'esito a momenti
<jester-> Elleeee: e installare linux-backports-modules-cw-3.5-quantal-generic  ma se non sei connesso la verdo dura
<Elleeee>  i dns li metto tutt'e 2 in successione?
<jester-> con 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 virgola e spazion
<snoopybbt> salve gente! vorrei creare un pacchetto per ubuntu,ma trovo che la documentazione di ubuntu sia un gran casino, non c'è nella community un developer a cui posso fare riferimento a mo' di mentore ?
<jester-> snoopybbt: in #ubuntu-it-dev stanno i guru
<snoopybbt> un obi-wan kenobi, un dottor cox, per intenderci
<snoopybbt> grazie jester-  :)
<jester-> li ci sono dev e paccatori ufficuali
<Elleeee> jester nulla da fare... chromium dice che la pagina web non è disponibile :(
<jester-> Elleeee: ping libero.it
<jester-> pinga?
<pipo_> salve
<snoopybbt> Elleeee:  ping -c4 libero.it  ; echo $?
<pipo_> c'è nessuno
<pipo_> ho un problema
<jester-> Elleeee: stacca e riattacca la usb e vedi di capire cosa manca in dmesg | tail
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<snoopybbt> Elleeee:  ping -c4 libero.it 2&>1 > /dev/null ; echo $?
<snoopybbt> Elleeee:  cosa ti esce ? 0?
<pipo_> ho installato la versione 12.10 di lubuntu sul netbook, finita l'installazione riavvio e non mi lancia il S.O. ma solamente una shell.. cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Elleeee: servrebbe anche linux-firmware-nonfree ma se non ca la connessione
<Elleeee> ma su terminale? scusa ma sono principiante di linux...
<snoopybbt> jester-:  per la wireless o per la wired ?
<jester-> Elleeee: yess tutti i comando vanno nel terminale
<jester-> pipo_: dai user e relativa pass ti autentica?
<pipo_> si si
<Elleeee> ok... un attimo perchè devo fare da un pc all'altro...
<pipo_> ma cosa devo fare dopo..
<jester-> pipo_: prova a dare startx
<pipo_> ok
<pipo_> aspetta..
<jester-> o parte o da errore
<pipo_> ma dovrò sempre fare cosi^
<pipo_> ?
<jester-> pipo_: parte o no
<pipo_> un secondo
<pipo_> errore
<pipo_> mi da errore
<Elleeee> ho provato ad inserire l'ultimo tuo comando snoopybbt ma non accade nulla dopo aver premuto invio...
<jester-> pipo_: che dice l'errore
<pipo_> no screens found
<jester-> pipo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<superr1> ragazzi avrei un piccolo problema per gestire le ventole del case qualcheconsiglio
<jester-> Elleeee: hai guardato dmesg?
<pipo_> jester come dovrei fare
<jester-> pipo_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<pipo_> scrivo questo?
<jester-> pipo_: si e devi essere connesso a internet
<pipo_> tutto in una riga?
<jester-> yess
<pipo_> ok, è in download
<Elleeee> jester mi viene fuori questo... non so cosa manca prva a controllare per favore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1664458/
<jester-> pipo_: sta pigliando roba?
<pipo_> si
<jester-> Elleeee: sei sul pc in questione o copi da un altro
<Elleeee> copio... perchè non ho internet sul pc con lubuntu
<jester-> pipo_: quando ha finito fischia
<pipo_> l'ultima riga mi scrive 'Configurazione di lubuntu-desktop (0.45)....
<Elleeee> o meglio... non navigo
<pipo_> devo aspettare?
<jester-> Elleeee: allora fai uno sforzo e fa vedere il semplice dmesg
<jester-> mi sa che è il firmware
<jester-> Elleeee: anche iwconfig
<pipo_> jester?
<jester-> pipo_: finito^
<pipo_> si l'ultima riga
<pipo_> mi scrive
<pipo_> configurazione di lubuntu-desktop (0.45)...
<pipo_> penso abbia finito
<jester-> pipo_: e tornato al prompt $ ?
<pipo_> si
<jester-> pipo_: sudo service lightdm start
<Elleeee> jester: ecco dmesg semplice cosa riporta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1664489/
<pipo_> ok
<goamon> ciao
<Elleeee> ora metto iwconfig
<goamon> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a configurare una stampante di rete?
<goamon> ciao cristian_c
<goamon> ho installato ubuntu. tutto ok. per ora ;)
<Elleeee> iwconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1664511/
<pipo_> jester mi sta facendo dei controlli
<pipo_> ma tutti gli stati sulla destra deve esserci scritto [ok]?
<jester-> Elleeee: dimmi cosa fa iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> Elleeee: dimmi cosa fa sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Elleeee> solo sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> pipo_: è partito qualcosa?
<jester-> Elleeee: si
<pipo_> no è rimasto cosi
<jester-> pipo_: sudo reboot
<pipo_> no jester
<pipo_> non mi fa fare nulla
<pipo_> sta ancora facendo il controllo degli errori susl disco
<pipo_> o aspetto ancora
<pipo_> o premo C
<jester-> fallo finire
<cristian_c> goamon, come hai fatto a risolvere?
<goamon> ho configurato il grub
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> quello che mi hai detto tu
<goamon> :)
<goamon> poi ho avuto problemi con la wireless ma ho risolto con enzotib ;)
<jester-> Elleeee: lo fa lo scan?
<pipo_> jester ma è possibile che ho questo problema perche prima di installare non ho fatto la md5checksum?
<goamon> ora vorrei configurare una stampante di rete lexmark un po datata.. non so se posso
<Elleeee> eccolo si http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1664543/
<Elleeee> lo scan
<jester-> pipo_: se si è installato senza errori no
<cristian_c> goamon, nel senso che è collegata al router via ethernet?
<pipo_> ok, allora da cosa è dato?
<goamon> no via wireless
<jester-> Elleeee: la wifi sembra a posto
<cristian_c> goamon, spiega meglio la tua configurazione
<goamon> una stampante di rete connessa al router dove sono connesso anch'io. tutto wifi
<jester-> Elleeee: ifconfig vede l'indirizzo inet?
<jester-> Elleeee: se connetti la wifi te la chiede la pass?
<Elleeee> si
<Elleeee> si
<pipo_> jester qua non si muove nulla, ma è normale? per me si è bloccato
<jester-> Elleeee: sudo dhclient wlan0
<jester-> pipo_: alt-F7 sortisce qualcosa?
<Elleeee> dice: file exists
<jester-> pipo_: se no pigia il reset
<pipo_> premo C, stoppo
<jester-> pipo_: prova
<goamon> qui su ubuntu se vado su informazioni connessione mi dice che il mio ip è 192.168.1.3. mentre invece con un network che ho sul cellulare mi dice che sono connesso alla 192.168.1.5. difatti io su win8 ho configurato la connessione con ip fisso (per emule) a 192.168.1.5. pero qui su ubuntu non risulta cosi
<jester-> Elleeee: ifconfig vede l'indirizzo inet?
<Elleeee> si
<pipo_> ho premuto alt f4, ora?
<pipo_> riavvio?
<cristian_c> goamon, come la colleghi al rutter?
<goamon> la stampante via wifi
<jester-> Elleeee: nel brauser http://173.194.35.159
<jester-> pipo_: riavvia
<cristian_c> goamon, -,-'
<goamon> si capisce quello che ho scritto?
<pipo_> niente
<pipo_> ma porca miserie
<goamon> sull'ip
<pipo_> miseria
<pipo_> mi fa rifare il login
<Elleeee> jester: nulla... la pagina web non è disponibile
<cristian_c> goamon, ah, quindi è una stampante wifi?
<goamon> sisi. pero un po datata visto che nemmeno su win8 me la ritrova ;p
<jester-> Elleeee: è strano stu fatto. sembra tutto a posto e non va
<cristian_c> goamon, io so che le stampanti wifi si configurano dal display della stampante
<jester-> Elleeee: prova a riavviare con la usb collegata direttamente su una usb e non sull'hub
<renato_> Salute a tutti
<Elleeee> prov o
<cristian_c> goamon, ma non fai prima a collegarla via wifi direttamente al pc?
<cristian_c> senza passare per il router
<goamon> c'è un cd in dotazione dove c'è la configurazione guidata ma non funziona ne qui ne su win8. come si fa  a colllegarla direttamente qui???
<Elleeee> comunque jester è da escludere un problema nel network manager?
<goamon> devo attaccarla prima via cavo?
<jester-> goamon: stampanti wifi la proima volta le devi configurare da winz e col cavo
<jester-> leggi il man
<goamon> si ma win8 non la riconosce. ho gia provato
<renato_> poco fa ho proceduto ad aggiornare il sistema (ho Ubuntu 12.04 LTS) come raccomandato dal gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> poi la installi in linux sempre che sia supportata
<goamon> ok ci riprovo
<renato_> Sembrava tutto a posto senonché il sito web cui ero collegato non si aggiornava più automaticamente ogni tot minuti
<jester-> Elleeee: per verificare le vie sono 2. attacchi il cavo e vedi se funza, provi a connettere la wifi da cdlive
<Elleeee> jester: sul connettore diretto va!!! come si spiega?? il supporto prolungato usb è danneggiato allora...
<jester-> Elleeee: se da live va reinstalli che è andato storto qualcosa
<renato_> Allora ho provveduto a scollegarmi e ricollegarmi, ma non avevo più la normale finestra di Firefox/Ubuntu di partenza
<cristian_c> goamon, volendo, puoi sempre installarla via usb a ubuntu, la prima volta
<goamon> cristian ma per gli indirizzi ip (quello che ti dicevo prima) come sto messo? è normale che mi dia un'altro ip?
<cristian_c> goamon, poi la configuri anche wifi
<goamon> provo la prima volta su ubuntu tramite usb
<jester-> Elleeee: si spiga che se l'hub non è alimentato la usb non ce la fa
<goamon> ok
<goamon> per quella cosa dell'ip?
<goamon> è normale?
<Elleeee> no ma non è un hub ma una prolunga mschio femmina
<jester-> Elleeee: ha qualche difetto allora
<renato_> Ho fatto ripartire il sistema, al primo collegamento internet la finestra era normale, poi perdevo sempre la task che permette di fare le query
<goamon> potrebbe essere un problema anche successivamente per configurare la stampante in rete. o anche se voglio installare emule qui su ubuntu
<renato_> Ho verificato, la linea era a posto perché da un altro pc collegato al router tutto funzionava
<jester-> renato_: non ho capito
<Elleeee> jester: ti ringrazio ... per quanto riguarda le impostazioni audio l'ho aperte e mi ritrovo davanti varie colonne colorate... cosa faccio?
<jester-> Elleeee: in alsamixer?
<cristian_c> goamon, secondo me è meglio se fai una cosa alla volta, invece che stare qui a fare ipotesi
<Elleeee> si
<jester-> Elleeee: prova a tirare su e giu i volumi
<goamon> ok
<jester-> cristian_c: che era che scassava i maroni in lasamixer?
<renato_> Sembra che dopo l'aggiornamento qualcosa non sia andato a buon fine dalle parti di firefox che ora non effettua più la ricerca nel web
<jester-> renato_: il resto va bene?
<renato_> Ho porvato con Chromium e quello funziona
<jester-> renato_: ricerca a parte ff naviga?
<renato_> ff è firefox? No
<jester-> renato_: rinomina la cartella nascosta .mozilla e restarta ff
<renato_> Firefox non funziona, chromium sì
<renato_> Ora provo
<Elleeee> c'è un crepitjester: nulla, il crepitio irregolare continua... potrebbe essere il driver della scheda?
<jester-> Elleeee: visto che sei connesso fa vedere lspi
<jester-> scusa lspci
<Elleeee> ok
<busy87> ragazzi quando scrivo sudo -s mi esce questo errore
<busy87> $rvm_path (/usr/local/rvm) does not exist.rvm_is_a_shell_function
<busy87> qualcuno sa come risolverlo?
<ale_> cristian_c, sono andato in grub, ho scelto la seconda modalità di ripristino e poi ho scelto riavvia. ubuntu funzionava
<cristian_c> ale_, io parlo del kernel (non in modalità di ripristino)
<jester-> busy87: sudo comando funza?
<busy87> si
<busy87> fuziona anche sudo -s
<busy87> xò esce l'errore..
<busy87> e anche quando do su nome_utente
<ale_> cristian_c, ma se lo cancello dalla partizione e lo reinstallo faccio male?
<jester-> busy87: boh a me non lo da, sicuro hai taroccato qualcosa è usi un tarocco
<busy87> dopo l'installazione di ruby rvm
<busy87> no jester- -.-"
<cristian_c> ale_, a tua scelta
<busy87> jester- ho installato beef tramite uno script
<Elleeee> jester: lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1664647/
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jester-> busy87: hai pacioccato .bashrc?
<ale_> cristian_c, quale delle due operazioni è più semplice?
<cristian_c> ale_, secondo me devi selezionare un altro kernel
<busy87> jester- che intendi x pacioccato? xD
<ale_> e come si fa
<jester-> busy87: modificato
<busy87> io no..
<busy87> lo script si xò
<busy87> ha aggiunto un paio di righe..
<busy87> se le commento nn mi da più errore.. xò nn mi funziona il programma
<jester-> Elleeee: è intel e non dovrebbe avere problemi, da alsmixer abbassa il mic e il pcm
<cristian_c> ale_, dal grub
<jester-> Elleeee: controlla le tubature che mi sa che è tipo usb
<jester-> busy87: che script
<ale_> si ok, ma poi che si seleziona? non c'è una guida che posso seguire?
<busy87> asp
<busy87> jester- questo
<busy87> https://raw.github.com/beefproject/beef/master/install-beef
<Elleeee> in che senso le tubature... la scheda audio è realtek te lo assicuro
<jester-> e che programma non funza
<goamon> non me la riconosce in usb
<goamon> com'è possibile
<goamon> ?
<cristian_c> ale_, non capisco la difficoltà della cosa: riavvii, scegli il kernel, e bon
<cristian_c> goamon, collegala, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Elleeee> ho cambiato la pasta termica quindi l'ho vista
<cristian_c> !pastebin | goamon
<ubot-it> goamon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> busy87: hai letto gli avvisi?
<busy87> jester- beef, quello che ho installato cn lo script
<busy87> si jester-
<busy87> ne è uscito uno
<jester-> busy87: te lo dice che potrebbe dare problemi,
<jester-> busy87: ma se poi sudo funza che ti frega
<ale_> una volta dentro il grub dove lo seleziono il kernel
<busy87> jester- è brutto esteticamente ù.ù
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664682/
<cristian_c> ale_, dalla lista o in previus kernels
<cristian_c> *previous
<Elleeee> jester la scheda audio è realtek non intel
<jester-> busy87: eh è una pena da pagare e te lo dice lui stesso, a meno che enzotib riesca a fregarlo
<enrico_e> buona sera, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere, ho installato ubuntu 12.10 sul mio pc. ogni tanto si blocca il pc e l'unica cosa che posso fare è riavviare o usare la funzione ctrl+alt+f4. come posso rimediare
<Elleeee> l'ho vista perchè ho smontato una volta
<busy87> jester- speriamo che risponda enzotib allora xD
<jester-> enrico_e: lo trovi domani
<ale_> ora mi collego dal cellulare  eprovo
<busy87> jester- esce anche questo __rvm_teardown: comando non trovato
<busy87> un indizio in più..
<cristian_c> goamon, non vedo stranezze
<jester-> busy87: in pratica non trova dei files da leggere o da avviare
<enrico_e> jester-  a cosa si riferisce il "lo trovi domani"
<ale__> cristian_c, sono entrato in opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<busy87> jester- questo l'avevo capito...
<busy87> questi file come li metto?
<cristian_c> ale_, mah
<busy87> e xkè li richiama prorpio quando lancio sudo -s
<busy87> mah
<jester-> enrico_e: tabbato sbagliato era enzotib lo trovi domani
<renato_> jester: rinominata ma pare che non abbia sortito effetti. Ora provo a far ripartire il sys e mi ricollegherò alla chat. Bye
<goamon> sul display della stampante c'è scritto impossibile scaricare elenco applicazioni
<enrico_e> qualcuno sa aiutarmi per il mio problema?
<jester-> renato_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefo
<jester-> x
<cristian_c> goamon, cosa c'entra il display della stampante?
<cristian_c> enrico_e, lo stesso problema anche in live?
<jester-> enrico_e: che ubuntu usi e che ambientre grafico
<jester-> e quanti ppa hai aggiunto
<goamon> niente?
<ale__> cristian_c, nin dovevo entrare li?
<cristian_c> goamon, controlla nella finestra delle stampanti
<goamon> ok. ora mi chiede di scegliere il driver
<enrico_e> ubuntu 12.10  ho la grafica standard con la barra a scorrimento che si nasconde
<goamon> ma il file ppd sul cd non c'è
<goamon> nel database nemmeno
<goamon> provo in rete?
<cristian_c> goamon, uhm, forse è già nel sistema il driver
<cristian_c> goamon, modello?
<goamon> lexmark x4550
<cristian_c> ok
<enrico_e> noto che la voce grafica però mi dice sconosciuto
<renato_> jester: ora chatto via ff. Per il resto ovviamente non ho più al mappa dei siti più visitati e la lista segnalibri
<enrico_e> e alla voce grafica il driver è sconosciuto
<busy87> jester- scusa l'ignoranza..
<goamon> 3500 - 4500 series
<goamon> x4550
<busy87> jester- per indicare la cartella utente all'interno della cartella /home/ si usa $HOME/.rvm x esempio?
<cristian_c> goamon, sì ,asp
<goamon> ok
<busy87> o dovrebbe essere tipo $HOME/qualcosa/.rvm ?
<jester-> renato_: rinominando .mozilla torna a default quindi se non li salvi prima perdia anche i segnalibri
<LostInMyHead> renato_: pre la rpossima volta usa sync e non hai problemi a perdere segnalibri
<renato_> ok. Ma scusa l'ignoranza: se si risolve rinominando la cartella, a che serve poi?
<enrico_e> cristian_c :  sono sufficienti i dati indicati sopra? o devo verificare altro?
<cristian_c> enrico_e, lo stesso problema anche in live?
<ale_> cristian_c, sono andato su ubuntu e prima che partisse ho premuto shift ed è partito normalmente
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, puoi postare una schermata?
<goamon> di cosa?
<goamon> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enrico_e> cristian_c : il problema si presentava inizialmente in live. poi ho installato ubuntu e si bloccava durante l'installazione. l'ho riscaricato e il live funzionava abbastanza bene. l'installazione regolarissima, prima di fare gli aggiornamenti ogni 10 minuti si bloccava. oggi l'ho usato 5 ore di fila e non si è mai bloccato, poi poco fa all'improvviso si è piantato.
<cristian_c> goamon, della finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> goamon, poi digita anche: lpstat -t
<cristian_c> enrico_e, caratteristiche del pc
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/246964
<enrico_e> cristian_c: Intel® Core™2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz × 2 - 1gb di ram / hd da 40 gb + hd da 750  / scheda video intel integrata
<cristian_c> goamon, anche quella successiva
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664801/
<cristian_c> enrico_e, e ci volevi installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> enrico_e, su quello ci sta bene xubuntu
<cristian_c> sicuramente meglio
<enrico_e> cristian_c: con Kuuntu e Lubuntu mai avuto problemi
<cristian_c> goamon, posta la schermata successiva
<cristian_c> enrico_e, appunto
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/246965
<cristian_c> enrico_e, troppo pesante
<cristian_c> goamon, vai alla voce lexmark e posta un'altra schermata
<enrico_e> cristian_c: ok, non c'entrano nulla i drive della scheda grafica quindi?
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/246966
<cristian_c> enrico_e, mah
<cristian_c> goamon, cosa trovi di simile, scendi nella listbox
<cristian_c> ?
<enrico_e> buona serata a tutti
<enrico_e> grazie cristian_c
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/246967
<goamon> non c'è la x4550
<cristian_c> goamon, controllo sul sito di openprpinting
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+question/78351
<goamon> non so l'inglese.. buone notizie?
<cristian_c> no
<goamon> mi sembrava
<cristian_c> goamon, lamentati con lexmark
<goamon> ;)
<cristian_c> difficilmente sviluppa i software per linux
<cristian_c> solo per alcune stampanti
<goamon> cambio stampante :(
<goamon> mi dicevi per la doppia scheda video....?
<goamon> è un problema? devo impostare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> goamon, guarda sul wiki
<cristian_c> goamon, per la stampante: 1) lamentati con lexmark, 2) puoi provare in macchina virtuale con win
<cristian_c> goamon, 3) cambi stampante
<goamon> 3
<cristian_c> per lo scanner ancora devo vedere
<goamon> tranquillo
<goamon> bene cosi
<goamon> e per l'ip?
<goamon> che ti dicevo prima
<cristian_c> goamon, hai letto in query?
<cristian_c> goamon, quanti pc usi?
<goamon> no.. cose query? due pc
<goamon> piu il cellulare
<cristian_c> goamon, in privato
<cristian_c> goamon, per la doppia scheda ti do il  link al wiki
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<leosacc> buon appetito a tutti
<cristian_c> goamon, anche per quanto riguarda lo scanner, non ci sono i driver
<cristian_c> multifunzione sfigata
<Guest62236> buona sera aiuto ...ho un problema quando provo ad aggiornare ubuntu 12.04.....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1665055/
<Guest62236> non capisco perchè...
<g16> Guest62236: sudo apt-get update
<goamon> cristian ho difficolta con il blumblee
<mibofra> Guest62236, provato con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Guest62236> si grazieee...sembra risolto...
<Guest62236> quasi fatto
<Guest62236> cmq ragazzi io vi ringrazio perchè mi aiutate sempre..
<Guest62236> siete fantastici
<mibofra> prego Guest62236
<cristian_c> goamon, ma l'hai letta bene la guida su bumblebee?
<cristian_c> Se si sta utilizzando una più vecchia versione di Bumblebee o di Ironhide da MrMEEE (git o PPA), eliminare il vecchio ppa e i pacchetti presi da esso:
<Stefano> salve ragazzi, sto provando ad avvicinarmi al mondo linux ma ho trovato un muro, la connessione internet ! C'e qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<goamon> ma come?
<cristian_c> goamon, e tu avevi fatto ciò?
<mibofra> Stefano, dicci
<Stefano> non si collega, in win7 tutto ok, su ubuntu 12.04 non trova nessuna rete !
<goamon> che devo fare?
<Stefano> 12.10
<Stefano> con il comando sudo pppoeconf mi dice che non trova la scheda di rete
<cristian_c> goamon, a volte penso che trolli
<goamon> daiiii ahah
<goamon> veramente non capisco bene la guida
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmm
<goamon> passo direttamente al punto 2.?
<cristian_c> Stefano, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> goamon, in che senso?
<cristian_c> goamon, direi di sì
<goamon> ok
<cristian_c> goamon, dovresti di evitare di digitare ad minchiam
<cristian_c> *s/di/
<goamon> ok
<goamon> ?
<mibofra> Stefano, dai un sudo rfkill list
<mibofra> e postalo su
<mibofra> !paste | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stefano> il problema è che ora sono su win 7 !
<cristian_c> Stefano, non ci possiamo fare molto finché non se sul sistema
<cristian_c> *sei
<mibofra> Stefano, e usa un altro pc per collegarti
<goamon> come utente che metto?
<goamon> goamon?!
<Stefano> Ho addirittura comprato un altra scheda di rete ma niente..
<mibofra> Stefano, MOLTO strano...
<mibofra> avvi ubuntu
<cristian_c> goamon, digita pari pari il comando
<Stefano> sono costretto credo ad installare ubuntu dentro windows che dite ?
<cristian_c> goamon, lo recupera lui automaticamente
<cristian_c> Stefano, pessima idea
<cristian_c> Stefano, ma stai parlando della connessione via cavo o wifi?
<goamon> negativo
<cristian_c> goamon, ?
<goamon> non lo recupera in automatico
<Stefano> adsl alice normale con router sitecom
<cristian_c> goamon, posta l'output
<goamon> marco@marco-Aspire-5750G:~$ sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER usermod: group 'bumblebee' does not exist
<Stefano> una scheda di rete intel (integrata) e una Digicom
<Stefano> e non riconosce entrambe
<cristian_c> goamon, infatti l'errore non è sull'user
<mibofra> Stefano, almeno l'integrata dovrebbe fungere
<goamon> dove?
<cristian_c> Stefano, ma stai parlando della connessione via cavo o wifi?
<cristian_c> goamon, usermod: group 'bumblebee' does not exist
<goamon> ok
<goamon> quindi niente aggiunta al gruppo... meglio cosi
<cristian_c> goamon, il punto 4 l'hai saltato?
<goamon> si
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> scapoccio è vero
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto bumblebee.
<goamon> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> è da stamattina che sono al pc...
<goamon> ho avviato l'instalazione
<goamon> tutto regolare
<cristian_c> -,-'
<goamon> riavvio il sistema. torno tra un po
<goamon> eccomi
<goamon> posso saltare il paragrafo di utilizzo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> goamon, digita: lspci -k
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1665278/
<cristian_c> goamon, ecco, per il momento stau usando soltanto la intel
<cristian_c> la nvidia è disattivata
<cristian_c> io non mi preoccuperei
<cristian_c> *stai
<goamon> cmq io non uso programmi grafici o giochi, forse potrei anche lasciare cosi
<cristian_c> goamon, sì, un problema in meno
<goamon> ok
<goamon> ;)
<cristian_c> goamon, nel caso c'è il paragrafo Utilizzo
<goamon> ok
<goamon> e per l'ip?
<cristian_c> goamon, che problema hai con l'ip
<cristian_c> ?
<goamon> quello che dicevo prima. ho configurato su win8 l'ip fisso. ma su informazioni di connessione qui su ubuntu ho un'altro indirizzo ip. ma usando un programmino sul cellulare risulta che l'ip che utilizzo è sempre quello fisso che ho su win8 (192.168.1.5)
<goamon> mentre su ubuntu mi dice 192.168.1.3
<cristian_c> goamon, anche su ubuntu hai impostato k'ip fisso?
<goamon> no
<cristian_c> *l'
<goamon> vorrei ma come si fa?
<cristian_c> goamon, è facile
<goamon> eheheh
<cristian_c> goamon, clic destro sull'icona di rete
<goamon> modifica connessione
<goamon> senza fili
<goamon> modifica
<goamon> e poi...????
<cristian_c> goamon, si aprirà la finestra del network manager
<goamon> impostazioni ipv4
<goamon> metodo manuale?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> goamon, metodo manuale sulla tua rete
<goamon> come?
<cristian_c> goamon, inserisci indirizzo, maschera e gateway
<cristian_c> goamon, ?
<cristian_c> goamon, e server dns
<goamon> indirizzo metto quello che vorrei
<goamon> 192.168.1.5
<goamon> ?
<cristian_c> ad esempio lo stesso che utilizzi su win 8
<goamon> maschera cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> 255.255.255.0
<goamon> gatewey 192.168.1.1?
<cristian_c> gateway: indirizzo del router dal tuo pc
<cristian_c> quindi suppongo di sì
<goamon> ok
<goamon> server dsn?
<goamon> dns
<cristian_c> eh, quello lo devi scegliere tu
<cristian_c> ce ne sono vari
<cristian_c> quelli di google, gli open dns, ecc...
<goamon> che roba è?
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> dimmene uno
<cristian_c> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<cristian_c> goamon, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<cristian_c> goamon, googla
<goamon> google
<goamon> ?
<cristian_c> sì, fai una ricerca per trovarli
<goamon> 8.8.8.8 dns di google?
<goamon> come lo vedi?
<cristian_c> bene
<goamon> faccio salva?
<cristian_c> l'ho provato usl tablet mi pare
<cristian_c> *sul
<cristian_c> Sì
<goamon> o dominio di ricerca?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Salva
<goamon> ok
<goamon> adesso riavvio la connessione
<goamon> ok
<goamon> oggi qualcosina l'ho imparata.. quasi quasi vado a dormire
<cristian_c> bene
<goamon> grazie di tutto cristian
<goamon> ci ritroviamo qua domani
<cristian_c> cia
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<goamon> ciao
<daniele_> buona sera ragazzi, ho installato minitube sulla mia ubuntu 12.04 ma nonostante si apre e trova i video non vengono riprodotti, qualcuno ha avuto lo mio stesso problema ?
<cristian_c> daniele_, il device resta nero?
<daniele_> cristian_c, si si
<cristian_c> daniele_, lancialo da terminale e posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !info minitube
<ubot-it> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (quantal), package size 653 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<cristian_c> !pastebin | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1665745/
<cristian_c> daniele_, infatti esce un errore
<cristian_c> daniele_, su youtube si vede bene il video?
<daniele_> cristian_c, si si
<daniele_> cristian_c, ho letto qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/Minitube che con ubuntu 10.04 esisteva questo problema, ma pur seguendo quello che dice il testo io ho la versione 12.04
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitube/+bug/1061092
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1061092 in minitube "minitube does not play anything" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> daniele_, hai installato i pacchetti indicati?
<cristian_c> Verificare che siano installati i pacchetti phonon-backend-gstreamer e gstreamer-ffmpeg, reinstallarli se necessario.
<daniele_> si si erano già installati
<cristian_c> Questo può accadere in Ubuntu 10.04 quando la precedente soluzione non funziona, per risolvere, disinstallare il pacchetto phonon-backend-xine.
<daniele_> cristian_c, sul software center dice che non esiste questo pacchetto
<daniele_> phonon-backend-xine
<cristian_c> daniele_, neanche in synaptic?
<daniele_> cristian_c, synaptic non l'ho installato , lo installo ?
<cristian_c> sì
<daniele_> cristian_c, niente neanche in synaptic è presente
<cristian_c> daniele_, asp
<daniele_> ook
<cristian_c> daniele_, dpkg -l | grep phonon
<cristian_c> !pastebin | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1665867/
<cristian_c> daniele_, ti consiglio di sottoscrivere la segnalazione già esistente, su launchpad
<cristian_c> daniele_, l'hai installato dai repo?
<daniele_> cristian_c, si dai repo
<cristian_c> daniele_, ti consiglio di sottoscrivere la segnalazione già esistente, su launchpad
<cristian_c> 22:02:37 <cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitube/+bug/1061092
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1061092 in minitube "minitube does not play anything" [Undecided,New]
<daniele_> cristian_c, oookkk
<cristian_c> daniele_, al momento c'è un solo sottoscrittore
<cristian_c> daniele_, la tua sottoscrizione può accelerare la pratica
<daniele_> cristian_c, dove si clicca per fare la segnalazione
<cristian_c> daniele_, devi fare il login su launchpad
<cristian_c> This bug affects 1 person
<daniele_> cristian_c, fatto ;)
<cristian_c> Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users.
<cristian_c> daniele_, hai cambiato lo status del bug
<cristian_c> da New a Confirmed
<cristian_c> daniele_, ottimo
<daniele_> cristian_c, si si mi da confirmed già da se in rosso
<cristian_c> daniele_, volendo, puoi aggiungere un commento
<daniele_> cristian_c, aggiunto ;)
<cristian_c> daniele_, bene
<cristian_c> daniele_, dovrebbero arrivarti via mail le notifiche del bug
<cristian_c> *eventuali
<daniele_> cristian_c, attenderemo
<cristian_c> daniele_, beh, per il momento utilizza altri metodi
<cristian_c> :)
<daniele_> ;)
<cristian_c> daniele_, che ne so? Con mplayer, ad esempio
<cristian_c> o vlc
<daniele_> cristian_c, volevo usarlo principalmente per scaricare i video ma esistono anche tante estensioni per chrome
<cristian_c> daniele_, temo che sia illegare scaricare, minitube serve come client straming
<cristian_c> *streaming
<daniele_> mmm tra le sue funzioni comunque vengono indicate anche queste
<cristian_c> daniele_, ?
<cristian_c> di minitube?
<cristian_c> daniele_, beh, ma credo si debba chidere il permesso a google, comunque
<cristian_c> *chiedere
<daniele_> non saprei...
<daniele_> cristian_c, cmq se installassi da ppa questo http://www.lffl.org/2012/09/rilasciato-minitube-19-migliorate-le.html forse protei risolvere
<daniele_> essendo la versione 1.9 e invece quella dei repo la 1.6
<cristian_c> vade retro ppa
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> !ppa | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ppa è un cancro
<daniele_> :0
<daniele_> eviterò, anche se ne ho di ppa installati.. Ma la mia domanda è , i ppa infettano l'intero sistema o complicano le prestazioni quando l'applicazione è aperta?
<cristian_c> daniele_, i ppa infettano il sistema e lo sputtanano
<cristian_c> per via delle librerie condivise
<daniele_> cristian_c, ma credo che non tutti i ppa abbiano problemi , magari è un salto nel buio ma non e detto che facciano del male tutti i ppa
<daniele_> almeno credo
<cristian_c> daniele_, è meglio non installarli, salvo casi particolari
<cristian_c> a meno che non si sappia cosa si fa
<leosacc> sera
<dariomnk> Sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-17
<demonio> ciao a tutti come si usa il comando iwconfig?
<demonio> iwconfig wlan0 channell essid key ?
<cristian_c> demonio, iwconfig
<cristian_c> demonio, man iwconfig
<demonio> scusami ma non riesco a capirlo
<demonio> è sbagliata la struttura di prima?
<cristian_c> demonio, leggi il man
<demonio> mi ero dimenticato che dopo devo dare
<demonio> dhclient wlan0
<demonio> cristian_c non mi funge ugualmente
<demonio> può essere anche xk sono con la versione 11.04
<demonio> bho non capisco con bt
<demonio> mi funzionava perfettamente
<leosacc> ragazzi una volta che compilo un programma con make install, come lo disintallo?
<leosacc> heilà demonio, quanto tempo...  :)
<demonio> hey leosacc ma tanto tanto :)
<leosacc> :D
<demonio> in pvt ;)
<g16> leosacc: prova make uninstall. Se non funziona, ti tocca disinstallarlo a mano file per file, con make -n install | tee passi.log | less
<leosacc> ok g16 ora provo...
<g16> Poi c'è un programmino che si chiama checkinstall e che esegue il metodo 2 in automatico, però andava eseguito al posto di make install (ora è troppo tardi)
<leosacc> g16, nessuna regola per generare l'obbiettivo uninstall...
<leosacc> io dovrei reinstallarlo, però non vorrei che con un nuovo make install mi crei doppioni...
<g16> Tipicamente sovrascrive, non dovrebbe creare doppioni, io andrei con make install tranquillo.
<leosacc> grazie g16  :)
<g16> ;)
<leosacc> notte a tutti ragazzi..  :)
<demonio> notte leosacc :)
<superr1> giorn
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<nico_> non mi va linux
<nico_> l'ho installato in iso lo avvio da boot ma il pc non lo legge
<nico_> e mi logga windows
<akis24> buona domenica a todos
<Waccello-II> buongiorno a tutti... qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi riguardo ad un problema che ho con ubuntu server 8.04?
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, è ancora supportata in ambito server?
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Waccello-II> ok, hai ragione... lasciami spiegare e vedrai che il problema mi si presenta anche in altre versioni
<Waccello-II> ho creato un PDC Linux con profili mobili
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, ah, scade quest'anno
<cristian_c> quindi è ancora valida
<cristian_c> fra poco dovrai eseguire l'update
<Waccello-II> ed ora mi trovo nella condizione di sostituire il server
<cristian_c> *upgrade
<Waccello-II> come faccio a migrare i profili senza innescare errori sui client durante il caricamento?
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, un buon motivo per passare alla 10.04
<Waccello-II> no, devo cambiare fisicamente la macchina
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<Waccello-II> bella domanda?!
<Waccello-II> sono in difficoltà da + di 1 settimana
<Waccello-II> non trovando risposta da nessuna parte...
<cristian_c> Il Primary Domain Controller (o PDC) di un dominio è un server in una rete con sistemi Windows NT che si occupa di gestire un dominio o un gruppo e i suoi servizi. Molte volte viene affiancato al PDC un sistema di backup col nome di Backup Domain Controller.
<Waccello-II> non è questo il caso
<scappo1983> giorno
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, quindi hai dubbi sul restore?
<Waccello-II> no, sulla migrazione dei profili tra vecchi server e nuovo server...
<cristian_c> cosa intendi, allora, esattamente con 'caricamento'?
<Waccello-II> non ho mai parlato di caricamento... devo cambiare macchina server. il vecchio pc server deve migrare (spostare, trascinare, inviare) i profili mobili creati in precedenza al nuovo PDC Linux. Come?
<Waccello-II> Copia ed incolla?! Non va bene. Quando scollego i client da dominio x eseguire lo spegnimento del vecchio server e li collego al dominio nuovo sul nuovo server, i client caricano un'interfaccia vergine di WinZoz!
<Waccello-II> non caricandomi il profilo che invece avevo sul vecchio server
<cristian_c> 11:00:35 <Waccello-II> come faccio a migrare i profili senza innescare errori sui client durante il caricamento?
<Waccello-II> è quello che sto chiedendo io ora...
<Waccello-II> ci sarà una soluzione, no?
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, ho trovato un documento, non so se l'hai già letto
<Waccello-II> where?
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, non posso postare il link qui in canale
<Waccello-II> ... ti serve un indirizzo mail?
<cristian_c> basterebbe la query, ad esempio
<Waccello-II> cioè?
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, visto?
<Waccello-II> mo
<Waccello-II> no
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, guarda tra le tab aperte
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, fatto?
<Waccello-II> purtroppo no... scusami,ma di chat e tab sono veramente arrugginito...
<cristian_c> Waccello-II, /query cristian_c
<Waccello-II> c sono
<Zwyn> Salve
<neramarea> 'giorno. sempre il solito problema: modalità aeroplano sempre attiva all'avvio; se la metto in off e riapro il menu delle connessioni di rete... la ritrovo su on. Inutile dire che ogni colta tocca connettere manualmente il wifi... come si può inibirla definitivamente?
<neramarea> *volta
<cristian_c> neramarea, asp
<neramarea> cristian_c ho tutto il pomeriggio libero
<neramarea> oggi vorrei risolvere 'sto fastidio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> neramarea, rfkill list all
<neramarea> strada già provata...
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1670808/
<neramarea> ho killato i canali 0 e 1, ma non è successo nulla
<neramarea> il problema è che... non è che il wifi non funzioni... lui va', ma solo dopo aver messo su off la modalità aeroplano. quest'ultima torna in automatico su on, ma a quel punto il wifi è attivo e se ne batte il belino
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: yes
<cristian_c> questo è il problema
<neramarea> la rottura di balle è dover andare sulla gestione delle connessioni manualmente ad ogni avvioo
<neramarea> sì, cristian_c, ma sudo rfkill unblock 1 non sortisce effetto
<cristian_c> rfkill unblock wifi
<neramarea> fatto
<cristian_c> rfkill list
<neramarea> tutto immutato
<leosacc> ciao a tutti :)
<cristian_c> neramarea, sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<neramarea> cristian_c se può servire tutto questo è iniziato quando ho premuto la combinazione ti tasti fn+F2
<cristian_c> lol
<neramarea> già fatto prima cristian_c
<cristian_c> neramarea, ma non risulta hard blocked
<cristian_c> sudo rfkill unblock all
<neramarea> è quello, cvhe non mi spiego
<cristian_c> e pastami rfkill list
<cristian_c> e pastami rfkill list
<neramarea> tutto uguale a se stesso... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1670878/
<cristian_c> neramarea, controlla nel bios
<neramarea> cosa devo cercare?
<cristian_c> ci dovrebbero essere delle opzioni per disattivare le intefacce di rete
<neramarea> vado e torno
<neramarea> cristian_c nulla di utile
<neramarea> dove trovo il demone d'avvio della modalità aeroplano? qual è il file responsabile?
<neramarea> net-wireless-airplane c'entra qualcosa...
<neramarea> e pure /var/lib/dpkg/lock... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> neramarea, lsmod
<neramarea> pronti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671106/
<cristian_c> neramarea, sudo rmmod asus_wmi
<cristian_c> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<enzotib> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180856/airplane-mode-after-rebooot
<cristian_c> neramarea, ora: rfkill list
<cristian_c> e dimmi se è andato
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671134/
<cristian_c> neramarea, sudo rmmod asus_nb_wmi
<cristian_c> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<cristian_c> neramarea, e dimmi se funziona
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671155/ il resto è sparito. provo a riavviare
<neramarea> ?
<cristian_c> neramarea, la modifica è temporanea
<cristian_c> neramarea, dovresti vedere se la modalità aeroplano è disattivata
<neramarea> sì! è su off!!!
<neramarea> ora si tratta di rendere permanente la cosa al reboot...
<pietro98-albini> Ciao a tutti
<pietro98-albini> avrei un problema ad avviare Lubuntu da chiavetta us
<pietro98-albini> *usb
<cristian_c> neramarea, bene
<pietro98-albini> ho creato il disco di avvio (senza persistenza)
<pietro98-albini> e inserito la chiavetta in un eeepc (boot da usb)
<cristian_c> neramarea, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cristian_c> neramarea, e posta su pastebin
<drox_> Salve io ho fatto il video e adesso volevo masterizzare il progetto su DVD, come sempre vado su procedura guidata DVD e faccio tutti i passaggi, ma quando faccio crea iso mi va in crash DVDAuthor... non ne capisc il motivo. la versione è kdenlive 0.9.4 mime 0.8.8
<pietro98-albini> no, va :D
<pietro98-albini> misteri
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671223/ crisian_c
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671223/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> neramarea, aggiungi in fondo una riga vuota e poi: blacklist asus_nb_wmi
<cristian_c> neramarea, salva il file e poi riavvia il sistema
<neramarea> ok. a dopo.
<cristian_c> ok
<neramarea> cristian_c è andata!
<cristian_c> neramarea, ottimo
<cristian_c> neramarea, la soluzione che avevo visto era per acer. Però è bastato adattarla ad asus
<cristian_c> :D
<neramarea> non capisco come sta cosa sia "partitra da sola"...
<neramarea> *partita
<cristian_c> neramarea, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1859633.html
<neramarea> avevo modificato etc/default/grub per far partire i tasti fn+Fxx, ma poi avevo resettato il tutto. evidentemente la linea "acpi-backlight-vendor" si è portata dietro qualcos'ALTRO...
<cristian_c> neramarea, l'importante è che hai risolto :)
<neramarea> YES! GRAZIE CARO!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> solo prezzi modici
<neramarea> ;-)
<gian45carlo> Come si fa a procurare dal web una copia autopartente  su CDROM       del sistema operativo UBUNTU10.04.4?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, lascia perdere la 10.04
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, fra un paio di mesi scade il supporto
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, orientati su una a scelta tra 12.04 , 11.10, 12.10 , oppure aspetti la 13.04 ad aprile
<gian45carlo> grazie cristian ma lo trovo pisemèlice del 12.04
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, in che senso?
<gian45carlo> più semplice
<cristian_c> non ti conviene installare la 10.04 soltanto per un paio di mesi
<cristian_c> non ha senso
<gian45carlo> per le mie facoltà di 68enne  è più comprensibile
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, sì, ma fra poco dovrai nuovamente cambiare
<cristian_c> per questo motivo non ha senso
<cristian_c> non ho dubbi sulla semplicità
<g16> gian45carlo: se è nu problema di interfaccia grafica, prova Linux Mint, che è aggiornato ma ha una interfaccia stile GNOME2
<neramarea> cristian_c ora pero le combianzioni di tasti fn+Fxx sono ko...
<cristian_c> neramarea, uhm
<gian45carlo> d'accordo che il 12.04  con l'uso lo si impara facilmente, ma l'averlo usato finora mi risulta più pratico il 10.04, anche perchè devo ripristinare dei vecchi pc per una associazione di disabili
<cristian_c> neramarea, sembra la storia della botte piena e della moglie ubriaca
<cristian_c> neramarea, a questo punto puoi tentare la furbata
<neramarea> già... è che vorrei almenoi poter abbassare e alzare il volume senza aprire menu...
<cristian_c> gianappunto, dovresti rendere aggiornablle la distribuzione
<cristian_c> neramarea, sì, ora ti dico le possibili soluzioni
<cristian_c> giana45carlo, appunto, dovresti rendere aggiornablle la distribuzione
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, appunto, dovresti rendere aggiornablle la distribuzione
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, quindi una versione ancora supportata. Se il tup problema è unity, puoi usare un'altra versione, tipo kubuntu o xubuntu. O ancora Lubuntu
<gian45carlo> Grazie cristian e g16 arrivederci
<cristian_c> gian45carlo, dipende dalle caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> neramarea, potresti creare uno script
<cristian_c> neramarea, in cui usi prima rmmod con il modul oche sai e poi lo ricarichi
<cristian_c> *modulo che sai
<cristian_c> neramarea, vedi se intanto funziona da terminale
<cristian_c> questa cosa
<neramarea> cristian_c cioè?
<cristian_c> neramarea, prima provi rmmod e poi modprobe
<cristian_c> rmmod dovrebbe disattivare la modalità aeroplano, con modprobe dovresti riottenere l'utilizzo dei tasti fn
<cristian_c> neramarea, prova
<neramarea> modprobe asus_nb_wmi, quindi?
<pippuccio76> Dopo aggiornamento ho un problema con ubuntu mi dice che mancano dei pacchetti che in realtà ci sono.....
<pippuccio76> *lubuntu....
<cristian_c> neramarea, sudo rmmod asus_nb_wmi
<cristian_c> neramarea, sudo modprobe asus_nb_wmi
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<UBIZ> Ciao!
<neramarea> cristian_ riattivando il modulo si riattiva anche la modalità aeroplano, mi manda fuori rete e cmq i tasti fn non functionano... :-(
<neramarea> cristian_ c
<neramarea> cristian_c
<neramarea> cioè... alcuni. alcuni vanno
<Marcantonio98> Buon pomeriggio
<cristian_c> neramarea, uhm
<cristian_c> neramarea, usi gnome?
<neramarea> eh sì
<cristian_c> neramarea, controlla le scoricatoie da tastiera
<Marcantonio98> Cristian sei un mago ;)
<Raven_> buonasera
<cristian_c> *scorciatoie
<Marcantonio98> Buonasera Raven
<cristian_c> neramarea, magari è meglio non riattivare il modulo
<neramarea> cristian_c argomento oscuro per me
<Raven_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare, che ho avuto difficoltà ad installare ubuntu?
<Marcantonio98> Dimmi Raven_
<cristian_c> *scorciatoie
<cristian_c> Marcantonio98, sei vinci98?
<Marcantonio98> No
<cristian_c> lol
<Raven_> praticamente ho scaricato il file iso, l'ho masterizzato su un dvd vuoto, ho riavviato e cambiato dal bios il boot impostando il lettore dvd come primario
<Marcantonio98> E poi?
<Raven_> mi è partita una schermata viola dove posso scegliere se installare ubuntu o provarlo
<cristian_c> Marcantonio98, non ti conosco XD
<Raven_> e si blocca
<Raven_> qualsiasi opzione clicchi, mi manda su una schermata nera
<Marcantonio98> Allora prova a fare così
<Marcantonio98> Quando esce la schermata viola con l'omino e la batteria sotto premi subito invio e seleziona se installare o provare il sistema
<Marcantonio98> Cristian_c sono nuovo :)
<Marcantonio98> Ce uso Ubuntu da tanto ma è la prima volta che entro in chat
<Raven_> ora provo, grazie
<UBIZ> Qualcuno di voi mi può aiutare a installare i driver per una scheda video Amd Ati HD6570 ?? Sono ormai diversi giorni che ci stò impazzendo !! Attualmente ho installato driver beta AMD su Kernel 3.6.2 e XServer 1.12.2 su Ubuntu 12.10 64bit ma sembra non funzionare l'accelerazione 3d
<Marcantonio98> Aspetta provo a trovarti qualcosa UBIZ ;)
<neramarea> cristian_c quali sono i comandi volume + e volume meno da terminale?
<UBIZ> Thank's :-)
<Marcantonio98> Ubiz ti ho fatto un Pastebin che indica la procedura tramite PPA
<Marcantonio98> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671595/
<g16> neramarea: amixer set Master 3dB+
<cristian_c_> il server mi ha disconnesso
<cristian_c_> nell'ordine
<g16> per diminuire: 3dB-
<Marcantonio98> Si ho notato
<cristian_c_> ah, ci ha già pensato g16
<Marcantonio98> error: Connection reset by peer
<Marcantonio98> ;)
<g16> ovviamente 3 l'ho scelto io, puoi mettere anhce 1 o 5 a seconda di quanto ti serve
<cristian_c_> neramarea, io ne ho di miei , ti passo anche i miei di xbindkeys
<g16> amixer set Master 100% impostail volume al massimo... e funzia anche con altre percentuali
<cristian_c_> UBIZ, tempo tu abbia fatto un pastrocchio con questi driver
<cristian_c_> *temo
<g16> per altri usi, esegui su terminale: man amixer
<cristian_c_> io ho i miei personalizzati Xd
<neramarea> g16 grazie. ora vediamo se mi riconosce le combinazioni di tasti...
<cristian_c_> Marcantonio98, chi era che non gli partiva ubuntu?
<UBIZ> Grazie Marcantonio98  ma quando installo i driver fglrx dai repo di xorg al riavvio su ubuntu non mi compare + la barra di unity e invece su mint 14 non mi funziona più Cinnamon!!
<cristian_c_> neramarea, se vuoi ho anche le mie
<cristian_c_> XD
<Marcantonio98> Mmm... Allora proviamo a fare così
<Marcantonio98> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Marcantonio98> Vedi se ti riparte Unity
<g16> cristian_c_: quali? sono curioso :)
<UBIZ> ora mi pare strano di essere l'unico ad avere sti problemi con stà scheda del cacchio .......
<Marcantonio98> Cristian a Raven non partiva Ubuntu
<neramarea> quindi g16 amix set Master 0% dovrebbe corrispondere al mute? o c'è un comando specifico?
<cristian_c_> g16, up -> amixer -q -c 0 set Master 2dB+ unmute
<cristian_c_> g16, down -> amixer -q -c 0 set Master 2dB- unmute
<cristian_c_> g16, toggle -> amixer -q -c 0 set Master toggle
<neramarea> cosa sono tutti questi -q -c eccetera?
<Raven_> rieccomi
<Raven_> niente da fare, si blocca
<cristian_c_> sono tutte opzioni per migliorare l'effetto, neramarea
<UBIZ> non so se può aiutare ma questo è quel che mi dice fglrxinfo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671657/
<Marcantonio98> Allora, con quale programma hai masterizzato la .iso?
<Raven_> freeisoburner
<neramarea> oook. ma il mute come si da?
<cristian_c_> neramarea, riproduce meglio l'effetto originale dei tasti fn
<cristian_c_> neramarea, con  il terzo
<Marcantonio98> Allora Raven scaricati LiLi e se hai un altro DVD prova a masterizzare lì
<neramarea> bene. provo.
<Raven_> ne ho solo un altro, speriamo sia la volta giusta
<cristian_c_> neramarea, amixer -q -c 0 set Master toggle
<g16> Raven_: controlla l'MD5 del .iso che hai scaricato
<g16> !md5 ! Raven_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5 ! Raven_'
<cristian_c_> neramarea, se lo assegni al mute, puoi attivare / disattivar econ lo stesso tasto
<Marcantonio98> Se no controlla l'MD5 della .iso
<UBIZ> ora riprovo di nuovo quei repo e a reinstallare unity.......
<Marcantonio98> Strano Ubiz non ne leggo errori
<g16> Raven_: inoltre assicurati di avere almeno 512MB di RAM. Se il pc è vecchio o cmq non ha accelerazione grafica, Ubuntu sarà così lento da esser epraticamente inutilizzabile.
<Raven_> Scusate l'estrema nabbezza, che sarebbe l'MD5?
<Raven_> Ho 4 Gb di RAM
<g16> !md5 | Raven_
<ubot-it> Raven_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<g16> segui il link ^^^^^
<Raven_> Grazie ;D
<g16> cristian_c_: grazie :)
<Marcantonio98> Poi informaci Raven_ ;)
<neramarea> cristian_c g16 ho usato l'admin di ubuntu-tweak per impostare le scorciatoie. però non vede il tasto fn...
<Marcantonio98> neramarea ma devi impostare le scorciatoie per alzare e abbassare il volume?
<neramarea> Marcantonio ahimè sì
<cristian_c_> g16, e di cosa? :)
<Marcantonio98> Allora nemarea cerco di aiutarti anch'io però ti  avviso non ho mai fatto queste operazioni xD
<neramarea> come faccio a far vedere il tasto fn al sistema? xev ci azzecca qualcosa?
<Marcantonio98> Che programma stai usando neramarea?
<UBIZ> Ho letto che dovrei avere la voce opengl 3.0 su opengl extension e invece non c'è nulla ........ forse mi sbaglio......
<neramarea> in che senso?
<danilo> salve per favore come si chiama il programma in ubuntu dove si vedono i pacchetti scaricati vi ainternet, il funzionamento della cpu e il lavoro delle ram?
<Raven_> La MD5 è apposto
<Marcantonio98> So che con Ubuntu Tweak si possono effettuare queste operazioni, volevo sapere se usavi il terminale o Ubuntu Tweak
<danilo> utilizzo xubuntu che di questo programma ne e sprovvisto
<enzotib> danilo, un unico programma che fa quelle tre cose?
<Valery> Buongiorno, posso chiedere? Ho esigenze di sapere se posso fare un dual boot con Windows 7 e ubuntu senza problemi...si può???
<neramarea> Marcantonio98 ubuntu-tweak. che però manco lui vede che sto premendo fn
<enzotib> Valery, si può
<Raven_> Marcantonio98, ho controllato la MD5 ed è apposto
<marcoxt92> hi to all
<Valery> ho letto delle recensioni sul forum di ubuntu..forse un po' vecchie, in cui si descrivevano dei problemi a riguardo...è ancora cosi enzotib ??
<Marcantonio98> Allora lascia avviare il CD all'avvio e se entro 10 minuti non ti si apre la finestra d'installazione vieni di nuovo qui che vediamo di risolvere
<danilo> nella distribuzione di ubuntu e in se ma su xubuntu no, dovrebbe essere un'accessorio
<marcoxt92> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<marcoxt92> posso chiedere un consiglio?
<Marcantonio98> Valery riscontrerai dei problemi solo quando, caso mai, dovresti togliere Ubuntu
<UBIZ> comunque non trovo il pacchetto fglrx-installer ma solo questi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1671769/
<Marcantonio98> marcoxt92 a tua disposizione ;)
<Valery> perché? quali problemi posso riscontrare Marcantonio98 ???
<UBIZ> quale devo mettere il legacy il dev o il update??
<UBIZ> o tutti ?????? :-)
<Marcantonio98> Allora il boot loader di Windows e quello di Linux (Ubuntu) sono differenti, caso mai rimuoverai Linux il boot loader di Linux Ubuntu (Grub) verrà rimosso insieme a lui
<marcoxt92> grazie... ho un netbook asus pc 1000H con sistema operativo windows xp e vorrei cambiare sistema operativo... Quale mi consigliate?
<Marcantonio98> Perciò prima di rimuovere Ubuntu dovresti renderti difficile la vita reinstallato il classico boot loader di Windows
<cristian_c> danilo, fors eil monitor di sistema /task manager
<g16> danilo: c'è un panel applet per l'uso di CPU, ram e swap
<danilo> esatto
<g16> I pacchetti scaricati li leggi da terminale con dpkg -l
<Valery> allora ne vale veramente la pena Marcantonio98 ??
<Raven__> Ero caduto :\
<marcoxt92> posso installare ubuntu su un netbook?
<danilo> ok grazie
<Marcantonio98> Si, perchè poi quando avvii il sistema non si avvia più nulla perchè il GRUB non viene trovato
<Marcantonio98> marco quanti GB di RAM ha il tuo PC?
<marcoxt92> 1 gb
<Marcantonio98> Si, può essere installato ;)
<Raven__> Dicevo, ho controllato l'MD5 e non è l'iso il problema
<marcoxt92> secondo te è meglio installare ubuntu oppure qualche versione piu leggera?
<Valery> Marcantonio98: ultima domanda? Meglio un'istallazione di ubuntu tramite iso su cd e istallarlo all'avvio o semplicemente dal download come un programma??
<Marcantonio98> Si è il modo in cui è stata masterizzata immagino
<Raven__> quindi, devo rimasterizzarmi l'iso?
<Marcantonio98> Bha non so... Se lo devi usare per poco tempo installati Ubuntu da WUBI. Se invece l'uso del tuo Ubuntu deve essere definitivo in dual boot con Windows installatelo da .iso
<Raven__> io pensavo di utilizzarlo permanentemente in dual boot
<Valery> quale è meglio quindi?? e poi qual'è la memoria minima di partizione devo dare a ubuntu??
<Marcantonio98> No non era a te Raven__! xD
<Raven__> troppa gente che parla xD
<Marcantonio98> Comunque prova a ri-masterizzare il disco
<Raven__> un programma in particolare?
<Raven__> (dato che ho un solo dvd rimasto)
<Marcantonio98> Anche 10 GB di partizione vanno benissimo per Ubuntu xD
<marcoxt92> marcantonio: che versione di ubuntu consigli di installare?
<Marcantonio98> marco io consiglio sempre l'ultima release. Però se non ti va di aggiornare ogni sei mesi installati la LTS
<Marcantonio98> Raven__: Scarica questo http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<marcoxt92> ma potrebbe girare anche su un netbook?
<Raven__> ok ,D
<Raven__> Ma quel programma masterizza anche su dvd o solo su chiavette usb?
<Marcantonio98> Ah hai un Netbook! Allora credo darebbe qualche problema. Aspetta che un altro ti risponda
<Marcantonio98> Mi pare che le masterizza anche su CD
<Valery> ho solo un dubbio quindi che mi permane...quale istallazione scegliere, se wubi o iso.....uff
<Marcantonio98> Ti consiglio la .iso
<marcoxt92> che ne dici di lubuntu?
<Marcantonio98> Lubuntu? Forse ci va... Mi pare che la Canonical offre delle versioni apposite per netbook
<Raven__> no, niente da fare, funziona solo con le chiavette
<marcoxt92> qual'è il sito della Canonical?
<Marcantonio98> Allora prova a rimasterizzare il disco. Se non funziona ti chiedo scusa
<Raven__> ci provo ;D
<Marcantonio98> Marco ora te la trovo io la versione di Ubuntu per il netbook
<g16> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<g16> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<neramarea> cristian_c Marcantonio98 problema relativamente risolto. le scorciatoie da tastiera funzionano (non da ubuntutweak, ma da amministrazione-preferenze-scorciatoie) con le combinazioni alt+f10 ecc. però mi sta sulle balle che il tasto fn non venga visto....
<Valery> Marcantonio98: ultima domanda..io ho un portatile...quale versione allora posso istallare per trovarmi meglio? : )))
<Valery> un portatile win 7
<danilo> e possibile controllare da terminale i mb consumati in internet
<Marcantonio98> Allora io come ho detto prima consiglio l'ultima versione ufficiale. Ma se non ti va di aggiornare ogni 6 mesi usa l'ultima LTS che ha una licenza di 5 anni
<marcoxt92> ti ringrazio marcantonio :)
<Marcantonio98> Di nulla marco
<marcoxt92> quindi posso installare ubuntu12.10?
<Marcantonio98> Prova ad installare la versione 32 bit e spero con tutto il cuore che va
<Marcantonio98> *vada
<Marcantonio98> Ce l'avevo un netbook e mi ricordo che mi andava d'oro la 10.10
<Marcantonio98> Mi ricordo che quando uscì la 11.04 sul notebook andava ma sul netbook all'avvio si bloccava
<danilo> sapete dirmi quale comando in terminale e possibile controllare i mb consumati in internet?
<Marcantonio98> Usa ping www.google.it
<danilo> che si consumano in internet?
<Marcantonio98> Un laptus non me lo ricordo! xD
<Marcantonio98> Allora fatemi ricordare! xD
<Valery> 32 o 64 bit della 12.10 su un portatile win 7??
<Valery> : ))
<danilo> a me servirebbe uno programma per controllare il consumo di mb in internet
<Marcantonio98> Credo intenda da Ubuntu
<Marcantonio98> Ma per Windows o per Ubuntu?
<danilo> per xubuntu
<Marcantonio98> Dobbiamo usare il terminale
<Valery> 32 o 64 bit della 12.10 su un portatile win 7??
<danilo> xubuntu
<Marcantonio98> Non serve alcun programma c'era un comando da terminale. Ho avuto un laptus non ricordo qual'è xD
<danilo> ngk-l   forse qualcosa del genere?
<Valery> Marcantonio98: : ((??
<Marcantonio98> Cerco di ricordarmi il comando!
<enzotib> per fare cosa?
<Marcantonio98> if... if...
<Marcantonio98> Non mi viene
<Marcantonio98> Aspè! Forse ifconfig
<Marcantonio98> Si è ifconfig però per controllare quanto scarichi e quanto upploadi devi usare il ping
<Marcantonio98> Per vedere con precisione prova ad usare "ping 192.168.1.1" (senza virgolette
<enzotib> ping non dà queste informazioni
<Miller> ho 1 pc con ubuntu 12.10 32bit , come faccio a copiare dei files su 1 altro pc che ho?
<danilo> ok..ok   ma se io faccio una connessione e volendo: sapere quanto invio e quanto ricevo a fine connessione.
<Marcantonio98> enzo il ping è la media del tempo dello scaricamento e dell'upploadamento (parola inesistente! xD) della tua connessione
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, sì, ma lui vuole sapere quanto consuma con la connessione, cioè quanti MB ha scaricato e uploadata
<danilo> il ping serve per vedere la velocità, non la quantità di pacchetti inviati o ricevuti.
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, ping al massimo gli dice la velocità per raggiungere il server specificato
<Marcantonio98> Sisi. Se no usa questo sito. http://speedtest.net/
<Guest23564> Salve...
<Marcantonio98> Il problema è che è solo un test e non si aggiorna a secondo
<Valery> 32 0 64 bit per un win 7?? Please? : )
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, non hai capito, non vuole la velocità
<Marcantonio98> Devi controllare dall'architettura del PC
<enzotib> Valery, win7? che c'entra?
<Guest23564> Sentite... ma qui si trovano film? È la prima volta che sono qui...
<enzotib> !list | Guest23564
<ubot-it> Guest23564: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<danilo> sapevo di mettervi in difficoltà
<Marcantonio98> Valery premi su Start - Tasto destro su "Computer" - Proprieta
<Guest23564> !list
<Marcantonio98> Lì vedi l'architettura del tuo PC (32 bit o 64 bit)
<Guest23564> Dove dovrei andare?
<enzotib> mo te lo dicevo!
<enzotib> Valery, ma che ti serve, esattamente?
<Valery> per il download di ubuntu 12.10
<danilo> ciao tutti
<Marcantonio98> Vuole sapere l'architettura del suo PC così scarica la versione adatta di Ubuntu
<Guest23564> Cioè... dove dovrei  questo !list?
<enzotib> Valery, è una risposta?
<enzotib> Guest23564, qui non si scarica. Punto. Sei pregato di andartene
<enzotib> ce ne metti a capire
<Valery> enzotib:  che vuoi dire?
<enzotib> Valery, quella che mi hai dato ti sembra una risposta?
<Valery> Marcantonio98:  è 64 bit il mio pc!
<Valery> enzotib:  O.o si
<Marcantonio98> Ok, allora scaricati il 64 bit di Ubuntu 12.10
<Valery> Grazie Marcantonio98 : ))
<Guest23564> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Marcantonio98> Di nulla Valery ;)
<Marcantonio98> enzo ma Guest che cercava di scaricare?
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, ci sono canali irc dove si scaricano film, musica e altro
<enzotib> non qui su freenode, però
<Valery> hahaah
<Marcantonio98> Ah! Frequento poco IRC ;)
<rusfus> salve gente
<Marcantonio98> Salve rusfus ;)
<rusfus> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 lts. come faccio a levare la barra in alto e  a modificare il launcher a mio piacimento?? vengo da xubuntu e li posso gestire le barre come meglio mi pare
<cristian_c> rusfus, la barra di notifica intendi?
<cristian_c> la tray
<rusfus> wui mi sembra che non posso spostare nulla ne orologio
<rusfus> si
<cristian_c> forse non si può togliere
<Marcantonio98> La barra in alto non la puoi togliere a quanto so io, poi per modificare la Dash (barra a sinistra) usa Ubuntu-Tweak ;)
<enzotib> rusfus, se vieni da xubuntu, perché cambiare?
<rusfus> si ma la barra a sx la posso spostare o anche quella e fissa??
<enzotib> no, deve stare a sinistra
<enzotib> che io sappia
<Marcantonio98> Mi pare che quella rimane lì pure
<cristian_c> rusfus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897970
<rusfus> che O O. una delle cose fikissime di xubuntu e proprio quello, metti quante barre ti pare e dove ti pare :(
<cristian_c> rusfus, già, perché cambiare
<Marcantonio98> Unity non offre tanta personalizzazione. Io uso Unity perchè ci sono abituato, però ti consiglio d'installarti l'ambiente desktop Gnome
<rusfus> cristian_c se ne gia parlato l'altro giorno....xd
<Valery> Marcantonio98: che versione hai tu personalmente? per curiosita? : P
<Marcantonio98> Versione Ubuntu? Io uso Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit ;)
<rusfus> marcantonio98 come faccio a installare l'ambiente gnome e levare unity??
<Marcantonio98> Allora rusfus dopo l'installazione vuoi anche gli aggiornamenti dell'ambiente da PPA oppure te lo installi ora e chi si è visto si è visto! xD
<Valery> Marcantonio98:  ah bhè,,,buono come me : D
<Marcantonio98> Per levare Unity la procedura è un po' lunga, però non ti preoccupare non ci vuole un granchè
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, non consigliare PPA, non qui in canale
<enzotib> fatelo in privato o sul canale di chat
<cristian_c> rusfus, installa gnome-shell in alternativa
<enzotib> gnome-shell c'è nei repo, anche senza usare alcun PPA
<cristian_c> rusfus, oppur segui il link che ho indicato
<cristian_c> *oppure
<Marcantonio98> Si, ma dico per gli aggiornamenti sarebbe meglio usare quelli di Gnome3
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Valery> enzotib: ti rode perennemente?
<Valery> : ))
<enzotib> Valery, cosa?
<rusfus> vi giuro non ci sto capendo + niente. ho il cervello fuso!! so niubbo forte, e 6 mesi che uso linux...cmq cristian_c mo provo a seguire il link che mi hai postato
<Valery> enzotib:  : ))
<enzotib> Valery, io sono un operatore del canale, ci bazzico da almeno 5 anni, conosco le regole e le abitudini del canale, e i problemi ricorrenti
<Valery> sisi enzotib : ))
<Marcantonio98> Ah! Scusami enzo. Se sbaglio qualcosa avvisami come ho fatto prima ;)
<enzotib> tornando a rusfus, puoi installare il pacchetto gnome-shell, ma perché non vuoi usare xubuntu? non c'è bisogno di reinstallare
<rusfus> cristian_c intanto riavvio il sistema che ha finito degli agg. poi vedo con il comando che mi da la guida mi dice che mi manca qualcosa
<Marcantonio98> Se no enzo usa ubuntu ma usa questa stringa per far si che tu riabbia il desktop di Xubuntu
<cristian_c> rusfus, anche installare gnome-shell non è una cattiva idea
<Marcantonio98> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<Marcantonio98> Per installare Gnome Shell usa: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<rusfus> enzotib sono gia' passato a ubuntu da xubuntu, oltre a ritrovarmi il pc con 3gb di ram impallato mi davaproblemi di condivisione di rete
<Marcantonio98> Anche se io consiglio l'installazione con iPPA
<cristian_c> !ppa | Marcantonio98
<ubot-it> Marcantonio98: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> Marcantonio98, poi però li risolvi tu i problemi degli utenti in canale e sul forum
<cristian_c> :|
<rusfus> intanto riavvio e poi provo a installare gnome shell
<rusfus> a dopo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Marcantonio98> Perchè Cristian? :|
<cristian_c> spostiamoci in chat
<LostInMyHead> Marcantonio98: #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marcantonio98> Ok, sto già entrando ;)
<rusfus> rieccomi
<jester-> sera
<rusfus> ciao jester
<neramarea> ola jester-
<jester-> aiò neramarea
<cristian_c> neramarea, mi suggerivano dalla regia, che forse la rimozione non è la cosa giusta
<cristian_c> forse, però
<rusfus> cristian_c ho installato gnome-shell. ora??
<cristian_c> rusfus, dalla schermata di accesso puoi selezionare gnome shell
<rusfus> ok, allora mo riavvio
<rusfus> :)
<neramarea> cristian_c la rimozione del  modulo?
<cristian_c> neramarea, forse si dovrebbe dire al modulo wmi di sbloccare l'interfaccia in rfkill
<cristian_c> via software, naturalmente
<neramarea> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<neramarea> cioè? in che modo?
<cristian_c> neramarea, ancora non saprei
<cristian_c> per adesso comunque puoi usare alt+F*
<neramarea> (posto che ora funziona tutto alla perfezione)
<cristian_c> neramarea, sul forum hai domandato?
<neramarea> no
<neramarea> cv'è da dire che la tastiera di un asus è leggermente differente...
<cristian_c> ?
<neramarea> estesa, anche sui nb sotto i 15,6". ma la disposizione viene riconosciuta solo in parte
<cristian_c> neramarea, tendo a non capire
<rusfus> cristian_c scusami, ma all'avvio non mi chiede la sessione da avviare. praticamente ho l'hard disk da 320 Gb di cui 15Gb windows 4Gb di swamp e il resto ubuntu. quindi all'avvio mi chiede cosa voglio avviare se win o linux
<neramarea> cristian_c è disposta in maniera diversa. ho il pad numerico, a dx
<cristian_c> rusfus, non sto parlando del grub
<cristian_c> rusfus, ma della schermata di accesso
<cristian_c> neramarea, beh, di solito sta sempre a destra
<rusfus> cristian_c la schermata d'accesso e bordeau!! ne + ne -
<rusfus> non mi ci viene scritto niente
<cristian_c> rusfus, quella in cui esegui il login
<neramarea> cristian_c è sì, ma qui è contratta... vabbè, cmq mi sta bene questo funzionamento
<rusfus> cristian_c  ho messo l'auto log
<cristian_c> neramarea, sul forum hai domandato?
<cristian_c> rusfus, allora disattivalo
<Guest78029> Salve ragazzi, sono nuovo di ubuntu, mi serve una mano per un messaggio di errore c'e qualcuno che ha voglia di aiutarmi per favore ?
<neramarea> cristian_c no
<rusfus> non so cm fare (lo so sono uno stress e per questo mi daro' 5000 frustate)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest78029
<ubot-it> Guest78029: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> neramarea, fallo, e spiega anche cosa abbiamo fatto
<cristian_c> sul forum
<Guest78029> ok, allora mi dice in aggiornamenti soft. impossibile inizializare le informazioni del pacchetto
<Guest78029> Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.  Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore: E:La riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse)
<cristian_c> Guest78029, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest78029
<ubot-it> Guest78029: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> rusfus, asp
<Guest78029> si può fare copia e incolla nel terminale ?
<cristian_c> rusfus, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> Guest78029, sì
 * g16 si domanda perché pastebinit non è nella distro per default
<cristian_c> g16, mi pare sia nei repo
<Guest78029> allora copio quella riga che mi hai dato nel terminale giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest78029, sì
<g16> pensavo che, se fosse preinstallato, sarebbe più semplice per chi chiede aiuto
<Guest78029> niente, non controlla gli aggiornamenti e niente, c'e sempre il divieto d'accesso lassu !
<cristian_c> Guest78029, digita il comando che ho indicato e usa pastebin
<neramarea> cristian_c http://lamiapausacaffe.blogspot.it/2011/11/ablitare-tasti-funzione-per-asus-k53x53.html però git mi restituisce http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1672286/
<cristian_c> neramarea, ehm, teoricamente non potresti linkare guide esterne su questo chan
<neramarea> ops, chiedo scusa.
<rusfus> cristian_c allora, diciamo che un passo avanti l'ho fatto. volevo sapere, e possibile installare gnu al posto di gnomeshell?
<rusfus> (non mi dire che so nabbo che lo so)
<rusfus> qualcuno che mi puo' rispondere??
<g16> che intendi? gnu è una collezione di software, gnome shell è un ambiente grafico
<rusfus> g16 praticamente sto cercando di ricreare l'ambiente grafico di cui dispone xubuntu su ubuntu. forse ho trovato un tutorial che mi puo' essere utile. mo ci sto provando e poi vi faccio sapere
<g16> rusfus: esegui in terminale sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<g16> poi sloggati, e quando ti rilogghi seleziona la sessione di XUbuntu invece di Unity
<rusfus> g16 non voglio reinstallare xubuntu...xd
<cristian_c> rusfus, cos'è gnu?
<rusfus> cristian_c mi ha consigliato di installare gnome-shell, ma non mi soddisfa
<g16> rusfus: xubuntu è ubuntu con un ambiente grafico e un set di programmi diverso
<g16> Il comando non installerà XUbuntu perché è già installato, installerà le differenze tra ubutnu e xubuntu
<rusfus> cristian_c non sapevo cosa fosse gnu, l'ho tirata li
<rusfus> g16 a ok, grazie
<rusfus> mo ci provo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rusfus, cosa devi fare?
<rusfus> g16, una cosa io ho appena eseguito questo http://www.linuxmx.it/guide/ubuntu/389-come-installare-grub-2-0-su-ubuntu-12-04-lts-e-derivate.html
<cristian_c> non puoi caricare gnome-shell?
<rusfus> mi conviene disinstallarlo o ormai va bene cosi??
<cristian_c> rusfus, non ti piace gnome-shell?
<rusfus> cristian_c si gnome shell funzia, ma non mi piace, rimane fissa.
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> fissa?
<g16> e grub non c'entra niente con la grafica
<rusfus> cristian_c su xubuntu puoi gestire le brre e metterle a scomparsa
<rusfus> g16 cosa faccio, levo grub2 o ormai pace??
<cristian_c> rusfus, e su gnome shell no?
<g16> se non hai problemi a fare il boot, lascia com'è
<cristian_c> rusfus, ma perché non ti installi mate?
<rusfus> gnome shell non te le fa gestire
<cristian_c> rusfus, beh, c'è gnome tweak tool
<rusfus> cristian_c faccio come mi ha detto g16 e provo
<rusfus> intanto riavvio a dopo
<giorgio> scusate c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi cosa significa questa scritta"W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<enzotib> giorgio, cambia server
<tuscio> Salve ragazzi potete risolvere questo problema ?: "caricamento dei pacchetti non riuscito"
<enzotib> tuscio, apri un terminale
<tuscio> fatto
<enzotib> tuscio, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> !pastebin | tuscio, metti l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> tuscio, metti l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tuscio> come funziona pastebin?
<enzotib> leggi le istruzioni che ti ho dato
<tuscio> provo
<tuscio> ho fatto, postato la risposta del terminale
<enzotib> tuscio metti qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<rusfus> rieccomi
<tuscio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672414/
<enzotib> tuscio gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, copia tutto su pastebin
<aiuto> connessione wireless
<rusfus> g16 praticamente per poter gestire la grafica come voglio devo lavorare in sessione xfce se lavoro in sessione xubuntu non cambia niente, mantiene le impostazioni di ubuntu
<jester-> aiuto: ???
<rusfus> fondamentalmente non ho risolto niente, se volevo lavorare su xfce lasciavo xubuntu con tutte le sue problematiche. cmq grazie lo stesso g16. grazie anche a te  cristian_c mi sa che uso la sessione gnome.
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<cristian_c> rusfus, mate no?
<enzotib> sei il primo che ho sentito che ha problemi con xubuntu
<rusfus> cristian_c cos'e' mate??
<cristian_c> rusfus, oppure setti con gnoem tweak tool?
<cristian_c> rusfus, lol
<cristian_c> !mate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mate'
<cristian_c> lol
<FloodBotIt1> cristian_c: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> rusfus, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<cristian_c> lol
<rusfus> enzotib, il problema che ho riscontrato con xubuntu sta nella condivisione dei pc in rete, (lo dico e non rispondo + perche' s'e' fatte 3000 prove)
<enzotib> rusfus, e dato che la base è la stessa di ubuntu, non vedo come puoi risolvere cambiando solo il DE
<rusfus> cristian_c non cerco un  ambiente grafico intuitivo, ma un ambiente grafico che mi premette di far sparire tutte le barre
<mibofra> rusfus, openbox :D
<cristian_c> mibofra, lol
<enzotib> awesome wm
<mibofra> openbox è uno dei miei preferiti e ci metti solo le applicazioni senza altri ingombri
<rusfus> tanto so che va a finire come l'altro giorno, lascio perdere tutto, mi adeguo a un ambiente grafico x. (cristian_c posso disinstallare xubuntu-desktop senza incorrere in altre problematiche??)
<cristian_c> rusfus, direi di sì
<tuscio> mi sono incartato con pastebin e launchpad, boh ! Rieccomi
<cristian_c> rusfus, vai di mate e ti ritrovi il vecchi gnome 2
<cristian_c> *vecchio
<rusfus> ok. grazie a tutti
<rusfus> no cristian_c uso gnome e basta
<cristian_c> rusfus, ah, beh
<cristian_c> rusfus, allora prova a guarda re in gnome tweak tool
<cristian_c> *guardare
<rusfus> (mi fa brutto vedermi le notifiche in alto a dx, con xfce m'ero fatto un desktop powa!!cmq va bene)
<tuscio> dicevo, non riesco a fare gli aggiornamenti e ubuntu software center si blocca.
<rusfus> cristian_c ci do un occhio, mo scappo che devo andare a impressionare 3 telai serigrafici( non ci incastra na seppia con linux)
<rusfus> grazie a tutti :)
<cristian_c> tuscio, usa pastebin
<tuscio> si lo uso ma è la prima volta e non ho capito bene come funziona
<jester-> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> tuscio, apri il terminale, digiti il comando, copi l'output su pastebin , invii e posti il link qui in canale
<tuscio> ok, capito
<enzotib> tuscio, volevo vedere il contenuto del file /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuscio> si enzo, ma mi sono incasinato con pastebin e launchpad e si è cancellato tutto !!
<enzotib> riprova
<tuscio> come era il comando che devo dare ?
<enzotib> tuscio, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuscio> vado..
<tuscio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672519/
<enzotib> tuscio, questo è tutto???
<tuscio> si, in una finestra non nel terminale
<enzotib> tuscio, facciamo così, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tuscio> ok
<enzotib> tuscio e poi pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuscio> e che cavolo, non va piu' neanche il terminale !!!
<tuscio> non prende i comandi
<enzotib> lol
<tuscio> guarda volevo avvicinarmi a Linux ma sto pensando di abbandonarlo !!
<enzotib> tuscio, aprine un altro
<tuscio> ma quello aperto non c'e modo di chiuderlo ?
<enzotib> tuscio, lascialo perdere per il momento
<tuscio> ok, fatto
<enzotib> tuscio, tutti e due i comandi?
<tuscio> fatto
<enzotib> tuscio, ti ha scritto un indirizzo sul terminale?
<tuscio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672566/
<enzotib> tuscio, ok, allora è proprio vero, ma come l'hai combinato così?
<jester-> chi ha cuccato la cuccarini?
<jester-> enzotib: è noto che ubuntu fa da sola
<tuscio> boh raga' il bello che fà tutto da solo, vive di luce propria !!
<enzotib> tuscio, aspetta che ti preparo un file
<tuscio> ok
<jester-> enzotib: e vist? di soli proposed vive ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma forse era un pezzo
<tuscio> su linux sono deficente, windows lo riggiro come un calzino !
<jester-> cristian_c: fatto con patebinit
<jester-> si ma winz non si fa palpare
<tuscio> azz.. linux diventa un ologramma ??
<enzotib> tuscio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672596/
<leonixyz> Salve a tutti, sapete se è possibile far partire l'installazione di Ubuntu anche da un'altra versione Linux? (non posso masterizzare cd/dvd e non ho il boot da usb)
<enzotib> tuscio, salvalo da qualche parte
<jester-> leonixyz: none. solo da cd o usb
<leonixyz> mmmh ok grazie
<enzotib> torno subito
<tuscio> fatto (in .doc)
<jester-> leonixyz: o fare il boot da grub della iso ma è  un po complicato
<leonixyz> se hai un link o sai spiegarmelo te ne sarei grato
<leonixyz> jester-,
<jester-> leonixyz: non ho piu l'appunto, forse enzotib
<leonixyz> aspetta jester-
<leonixyz> mi sta venendo in mente una cosa:
<leonixyz> niente
<leonixyz> mi è venuto in mente che ho due live cd, ma nessun os fisicamente installato nel disco
<leonixyz> quindi comunque dovrei installare grub e fare come dici tu
<tuscio> può essere possibile che la cairo-dock crea dei casini ?
<jester-> leonixyz: si doveva copiae la iso in / poi al boot andare in riga di comando e mettere qualche stringa ma non ho piu l'appunto
<leonixyz> un paio di keywords per farmi cercare in google?
<jester-> tuscio: tutte le cazzate creano casini. fai conto di essere in winz e usa l'interfaccia di defualt
<tuscio> ho capito.... ma adesso per esempio come faccio a tornarci e disinstallare la cairo ?
<jester-> se non ti piace installi gnome-session-fallback e alla login scegli gnome classic no effetti
<tuscio> no a piacermi piace, ma sembra che crei casino
<jester-> tuscio: cairo l'hai messa tu non è di default
<tuscio> si infatti
<tuscio> ho avuto sempre il difetto di smanettare troppo...
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<tuscio> enzotib mi ha sedotto e abbandonato !!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tuscio, se paciocchi con il sistema, ci credo che poi si creano i casini
<tuscio> con win paciocchio, ma qui non ho avuto neanche tempo !!!
<cristian_c> tuscio, e cairo chi l'ha messa?
<jester-> cristian_c: comincia a fargli levare la cairo e poi ha il sources a bottane
<tuscio> ho avuto immani problemi con la scheda di rete, risolti, grazie a voi, dopo ha (Linux) installato gli aggiornamenti e adesso eccomi !
<tuscio> ecco, solo quello ho fatto !!
<tuscio> il resto ha fatto tutto da solo !!
<tuscio> come si toglie la cairo ?
<jester-> tuscio: il contrario di installarla
<jester-> togli il pacchetto/pacchetti
<tuscio> non mi fa entrare ..... ho la sources a bottane come diceva jester !
<jester-> tuscio: sudo dpkg --purge cairo-dock
<jester-> tuscio: poi gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  svuoti e incolli dal link che ti ha dato enzotib
<tuscio> fatto, adesso mi tocca andare a cena se no la moglie mi ammazza ! Dopo spero che qualche anima pia mi tolga dalla merda ! Per ora grazie a tutti ragazzi
<jester-> rimane un mistero di come il completamente niubbo appena riavvia da fine installazione riesca a compiere certe azioni
<tuscio> misteri della fede ........ informatica !
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<catai> ciao, qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano a configurare raismooth su Firefox per vedere i programmi in streaming di Rai Replay?
<catai> o magari mi da qualche dritta, sono entrato in loop :)
<catai> ho istallato il componete aggiuntivo ma quando provo aprire la pagina mi si apre una finestra di configurazione e non so che cavolo scriverci
<catai> ho provato anche con moonlight ma non ci cavo le gambe
<catai> adesso ho disistallato entrambi
<catai> ho paura che gli dia noia Vlc, qualcuno mi puo' dare una dritta?
<catai> oppure esiste un canale dove mi possono dare una mano con Firefox?
<catai> aiuto!
<g16> catai: mai usato, lo sto installando per la prima volta, ce l'ho davanti, magari posso darti una mano
<g16> ho la finestra di configurazione aperta
<g16> intanto voglio vedere se mi funziona
<catai> g16: raismooth?
<g16> raismth
<g16> sto seguendo questa guida http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Raismth_3
<catai> ok
<catai> g16: eh, si, l'avevo letta ma non ci ho cavato le gambe
<g16> nella sezione "Installazione" ho seguito il link, quindi era scritto "attenzione ai componenti aggiuntivi, sono arrivato qui: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/versions/3.0.4
<g16> installato, riavviato firefox, ora ho la finestra di configurtazione davanti
<g16> anche se non riesco ad aiutarti, al peggio, imparo una cosa nuova...
<g16> che player usi (primo campo)? a me dà mplayer, tu usi...?
<catai> g16: istallato anch'io, adesso riavvio firefox
<catai> per postare le immagini cosa usate?
<aquila941> @mibofra ho visto sul forum la tua competenza sugli hdd mi puoi aiutare a risolvere un error 2 su un ntfs?
<g16> catai: non fa niente lo screenshot, abbiamo gli stessi campi no? Dimmi semplicemente che hai al primo e secondo campo
<catai> g16: al primo ho questo /usr/bin/vlc
<catai> g16: al secondo ho questo /usr/bin/mplayer
<catai> g16: al terzo ho questo: /usr/bin/faad
<catai> g16: a te funziona=
<g16> ok, apri terminale, scrivi ls /usr/bin/vlc ; ls /usr/bin/mplayer ; /usr/bin/faad
<catai> g16: ?
<catai> g16: mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1672979/
<catai> g16: /usr/bin/vlc mi appare in verde
<g16> catai: which mplayer ; sudo apt-get install faad
<catai> g16: fatto
<g16> which mplayer cosa dice?
<catai> g16: niente
<g16> allora dai sudo apt-get install mplayer
<catai> g16: fatto
<catai> g16: ora which mi dice /usr/bin/mplayer
<g16> ok ora controlla che which faad restituisca /usr/bin/faad
<catai> g16: fatto
<g16> ok ora chiudi la finestra e riavvia firefox
<catai> ok g16
<g16> quindi apri un video della rai e dammi il link
<g16> firefox dirà che mancano dei plugin aggiuntivi, ignora quel messaggio. Clicca invece su una delle frecce blu, sotto apparirà "bit rate" con dei pallini e dei numeri, clicca su un pallino
<vecchiodan> ...ho bisogno di aiuto...un netbook asus nato con ubuntu non si autoinstalla e restituisce sempre messaggio di errore...premetto... sono totalmente alle prime armi...
<g16> infine clicca sul pulsante rotondo col triangolino tipico del Play
<catai> g16: ora non mi si apre la finestra ma mi da un altro errore
<catai> mi dice che per visualizzare sono richiesti dei plugin aggiuntivi g16
<g16> firefox si apre? quale errore appare?
<catai> ti posso postare la schrmata?
<g16> aaah, sì ignoralo e segui i passi che ho scritto qua sopra
<catai> g16: quali passi? riavviando ho perso le puntate precedenti
<g16> catai: firefox dirà che mancano dei plugin aggiuntivi, ignora quel messaggio. Clicca invece su una delle frecce blu, sotto apparirà "bit rate" con dei pallini e dei numeri, clicca su un pallino
<g16> catai: infine clicca sul pulsante rotondo col triangolino tipico del Play
<aquila941> @mibofra potresti darmi una mano con gli hard disk per piacere?
<catai> a me appare solo Play con una freccina blu, ma non mi fa cliccare un fico seccho di niente g16
<g16> dovrebbe essere scritto "My relinker" con una freccia blu affianco
<catai> a me dice solo di istallare di nuovo raismooth, che faccio lo istallo di nuovo? g16
<g16> non installare niente
<g16> Se clicco sulla freccia blu affianco a Play, mi si apre vlc, clicco dentro vlc su Play e mi parte il video
<g16> a te si apre?
<catai> aspetta, forse ho trovato la schermata su come configurare raismth g16
<toto> cc att sera
<catai> ho provato a configurarlo così (vedi la screenshot 8 in basso) ma non funziona un cappero (ho solo premuto f5 sulla scheda, devo riavviare firefox?) g16
<g16> quale screenshot 8?
<catai> sei andato nella pagina https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/ ? g16
<g16> non va bene, devi impostare gli stessi percorsi restituiti da which
<catai> ok, allora torniamo indietro g16
<Guest91313> oggi ho messo kubuntu 12.10 ho visto temperature appena acceso dopo 15 minuti 85 c non he normale chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<catai> il primo e  il terzo mi tornano, ma al secondo cosa metto? Guest91313
<mibofra> rieccomi, chi mi cercava?
<catai> il primo e  il terzo mi tornano, ma al secondo cosa metto? g16
<catai> ke which devo usare? g16
<g16> catai: al primo metti la risposta che ti dà which vlc, al secondo metti la risposta di which mplayer, al terzo metti la risposta di which faad
<g16> Per esempio: sul mio, which faad mi dice: /usr/bin/faad quindi io copio e incollo questo percorso nel terzo.
<catai> fatto, ora riavvio firefox o basta che premo f5 sulla scheda? g16
<g16> riavvialo che è meglio
<catai> ok
<g16> catai: Ho aperto questo video della rai: http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-56222575-48c1-4b16-8711-d5c87874c5f4.html#p=
<g16> Mi escono quattro frecce blu: una affianco a "Play", tre affianco a "My relinker"
<g16> Appaiono anche a te?
<catai> a me una accanto a play e una accanto a relinker g16
<g16> ok
<g16> Adesso clicca accanto a my relinker
<g16> Appare scritto "BitRate" con tanti numeri affianco, e ogni numero è accompagnato da un pallino vuoto.
<g16> Appaiono anche a te?
<catai> a me dice Please enter new value for channel 1 g16
<g16> Clicca ok, quindi clicca sulla freccia blu.
<catai> ora mi si son aperte le 4 palline col bitrate g16
<g16> Bene, clicca dentro a una pallina bianca.
<g16> Sotto appariranno tre pulsanti, come quelli dei videoregistratori, quello centrale ha un triangolino come i pulsanti "Play"
<g16> Ci sono i tre pulsanti?
<catai> ho provato con 350, mi si è aperta una finastra mplayer con un'immagine, ma sta fissa, non si muove g16
<g16> uhm, a me funziona con tutte.
<catai> aspe, se ti mando la schermata con la finestra di configurazione (o tu mi mandi la tua) prova a metterla uguale g16
<catai> ?imagine
<catai> |image
<g16> catai: dimmi semplicemente i campi
<g16> I primi tre no, perché dipendono da which
<g16> Smooth streaming player path = ?
<g16> Fullscreen ha il segno di spunta?
<catai> ma se ti mando la foto non si fa prima?
<catai> ora devo andare un attimo via, torno + tardi g16
<pablo_> buonasera! avrei bisogno ti un aiuto nell installare linux!
<pablo_> chi è disponibile? grazie :)
<g16> !chiedi | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<g16> !dettagli | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pablo_> no ho chiesto solo per capire a chi mi posso rivolgere! bene ubot-it allora io inserisco la chiavetta nel pc sul quale devo installare kubuntu...l'installazione parte! mi esce una schermata con 4 bottoni
<pablo_> premo installa su questo hard disk
<pablo_> iniziano a scorrere codici
<pablo_> e dopo un pò
<pablo_> mi esce un schermata nera
<pablo_> e non si schioda
<pablo_> da quella schermata
<pablo_> però penso sia soltanto una questione di interfaccia grafica
<pablo_> perchè sento i rumori
<pablo_> come se qualcosa scorresse quando mi muovo con le freccette
<pablo_> questo è quanto!
<pablo_> can you help me?=)
<sgabry1984> ciao ho scaricato lubuntu per poterlo istallare via usb su un eeepc 1025c. Ho scaricato anche unetbootin e ho caricato il file iso... quando termina tutto... premo il tasto riavvia sistema ma si riavvia in windoìws normalmente e non mi dà la possibilità di istallarlo via usb.
<sgabry1984> vi ringrazio se mi saprete aiutare
<dod> sgabry1984 prova a entrare nel bios e settare il boot da usb
<dod> come prima opzione di boot
<sgabry1984> premendo f8 intendi??
<dod> non so dipende dal pc e dal bios il tasto. nel mio e' canc, in altri e' esc. forse nel tuo e' f8.
<pablo_> c'è scritto comunque all'avvio
<pablo_> il tasto da premere per entrare nel bios
<g16> su alcuni modelli è f2
<dod> nel bios c'e' una pagina dove scegli il device di avvio, prima cd, poi hd.... devi mettere usb come primo device.
<pablo_> si da me è f2
<sgabry1984> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<bobbybong> sgabry1984, devi guardare il bios le impostazioni del pc quando avvi sul il mio netbook acer devo premere f12 ber fare il boot da usb
<pablo_> ragazzi ho questo problema... io inserisco la chiavetta nel pc sul quale devo installare kubuntu...l'installazione parte! mi esce una schermata con 4 bottoni premo installa su questo hard disk iniziano a scorrere codici e dopo un pò mi esce un schermata nera
<spainol> ce qualcuno?
<spainol> sapete dirmi perche la lens di youtube no mi trova nessun video?
<mibofra> spainol, prova a reinstallarla, o prova con compiz --reset da terminale
<mibofra> senza poi chiuderlo
<mibofra> oppure
<mibofra> alt + f2 compiz --reset
<catai> ciao g16  vedi qui  clipi.ca/18m
<aquila941> scusa mibofra mi puoi dare una mano per riparare il file system di un hdd?
<wiSe> salve
<wiSe> a tutti
<mibofra> aquila941, ciao, si
<sgabry1984> scusate la mia ignoranza sono entrato nel bios... le voci disponibili sono: Ripristina il computer, modalità provvissoria... etc etc non ci sono però riferimenti sul device di avvio come dicevate... oppure sono io che ne sono capace essendo un principiante
<aquila941> facciamo una chat privata per essere più comodi?
<mibofra> ok
<spainol> no succede nulla da teminale    compiz --reset
<[wiSe]> scusate ragazzi, qualcuno può darmi una mano? Ho acquistato un touchpad, Logitech Wireless Touchpad ma ho problemi per quanti riguarda le gesture
<pablo_> qualcuno mi puo aiutareee?:(
<[wiSe]> non riesco a configurarle
<bobbybong> sgabry1984, e cercare su google il modo di fare il boot per il tipo del tuo pc
<spainol> lol
<spainol> ragazzi la lens di youtube no trova niente??' aiuto
<g16> catai: funziona? l'ho configurato come nel tuo screenshot, a me va sia se clicco su Play, sia se clicco su MyRelinker.
<catai> ora provo a riavviare e vediamo cosa succede g16
<[wiSe]> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<[wiSe]> ho provato a configurare l'xorg
<g16> Solo una volta mi si è bloccata l'immagine come dicevi tu, ho chiuso e riaperto firefox e ora va.
<[wiSe]> ma mi si è solo bloccato il touchpad :S
<pablo_> help
<g16> catai: Solo una volta mi si è bloccata l'immagine come dicevi tu, ho chiuso e riaperto firefox e ora va.
<catai> g16: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/5033/93611212.png
<g16> Ok, sotto c'è scritto Play, se clicchi che succede?
<[wiSe]> niente?
<catai> ora si apre una finestra di Vlc e si vede!! grazie g16
<g16> di niente :)
<catai> c' Fazio e quella gran f.. di Bianca!!
<catai> grazie ancora! g16
<catai> ora provo a registrare se mi riesce g16
<catai> ciao a tutti, buonanotte!
<Valery> Salve, ho problemi con un win 7 per accedere al bios.cosi da entrarci e far partire il cd iso ubuntu...come faccio?
<Valery> Il cd non parte!!
<Valery> c'è qualcuno???
<Valery> Salve, ho problemi con un win 7 per accedere al bios.cosi da entrarci e far partire il cd iso ubuntu...come faccio?
<Valery> Salve, su un win 7 non posso accedere al bios per permettere al cd di istallazione iso ubuntu di partire all'avvio...sapete come posso fare??
<Guest12810> vediamo chi mi puo aiutare ho problemi di riscaldamento su linus kubuntu nuovo di zecca appena istallato e i driver propietari non li prende radeon 4500-5000 come faccio a rimediare al problema naturalmente avendo due so win e linus win non riscalda ok
<mibofra> Valery, è un desktop o un laptop?
<Valery> un portatile
<mibofra> Guest12810, o con jupiter o aumentando la velocità delle ventole
<mibofra> Valery, all'avvio del pc premi f2
<Valery> già provato...niente
<mibofra> Valery, viste le istruzioni del pc ?
<Valery> no : )
<Valery> provo a cercarle
<Valery> ma...
<mibofra> c'è scritto il tasto se non sei abbastanza veloce per vederlo a schermo quando ti dice che tasto premere
<Valery> mibofra: se istallo ubuntu per wubi non è la stessa cosa?
<Valery> Non cèè scritto niente : )
<mibofra> Valery, veramente lascialo stare wubi
<mibofra> che è meglio
<Valery> ah si???
<mibofra> si
<Valery> perché?
<mibofra> perché fa troppi casini
<Valery> è quello scaricabile sempre su ubuntu.it
<Valery> è possibile?
<mibofra> si
<Valery> ok...allora vedo come accedere al bios
<Valery> non riesco a trovare niente sul libretto
<Valery> mibofra:
<mibofra> eccomi
<tuscio> Ciao enzotib, sei disponibile?
<tuscio> ciao ragazzi c'e qualcuno in grado di ripristinare il sources di ubuntu 12.10 ?
<mibofra> tuscio, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sudo apt-get update
<tuscio> provo
<tuscio> poi bisogna riavviare o va bene cosi?
<mibofra> tuscio, senza riavviare
<tuscio> si infatti sembra rifunzionare tutto, ti ringrazio commosso mibofra.
<mibofra> prego tuscio
<tuscio> -mibofra- Gia che ho iniziato a rompere, non è che mi puoi dire come posso disinstallare la cairo dock e passare al default di ubuntu ?
<mibofra> tuscio, sudo apt-get pure cairo-dock e al relogin se ne va
<tuscio> mi da operazione pure non valida
<mibofra> XD scusa
<mibofra> purge
<mibofra> mi sono mangiato la g
<tuscio> ok, che scusa, dopo che mi aiuti mi chiedi anche scusa ?? :)
<mibofra> :))
<tuscio> adesso riavvio e vedo come è
<HoldenC> <mibofra> tuscio, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sudo apt-get update -> cosi' non ha sources.list adesso
<mibofra> HoldenC, invece ne ha fatto uno nuovo
<mibofra> ci pensa software-properties
<mibofra> quando fa l'update
<mibofra> provato tante volte
<HoldenC> O.o
<mibofra> una cosa HoldenC , ma ci sei il 25 alle 16:00 :D ?
<mibofra> mi servirebbe il tuo server icecast
<mibofra> perché il 25 da dove farò lo stream non potrò aprire porte su modem o altro
<HoldenC> mibofra, non credo di esserci
<mibofra> HoldenC, dai dimmi di si :D
<HoldenC> tuscio, potresti lanciare questo comando da terminale e incollare qui il risultato? ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuscio> -mibofra- grazie mille sei un grande, con due botte mi hai sistemato !
<pippuccio76> Salve ho lubuntu che non si avvia , dovrei aver reinstallato grub ma il problema non si risolve , tutto [ partito da un aggiornamento che [ terminato con un errore , come mi muovo_
<pippuccio76> [=e'
<alessio> ciao
<alessio> a tutti
<alessio> ...
<alessio> c'è nessuno?
<alessio> avrei una domanda :D
<cbc> salve
<cbc> posso chiedere una mano con l'istallazione della stampante in remoto?
<cbc> Ubuntu me la rileva ma quando vado a dargli la stampa non mi da nessuna risposta
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-10
<trustythar> krabador, niente sempre generic
<krabador> trustythar, sudo os-prober
<krabador> trustythar, sudo update-grub2
<trustythar> /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-15-generic
<trustythar> provando ad reinstarlarlo mi dice linux-generic-pae è già alla versione più recente.
<krabador> trustythar, non lo devi reinstallare infatti
<krabador> trustythar, cd boot
<krabador> cd /boot
<krabador> ls -la
<krabador> e pastebin del contenuto
<trustythar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906442/
<trustythar> soluzioni krabador ?
<krabador> trustythar, sudo update-grub
<trustythar> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-15-generic
<krabador> trustythar, di nuovo, per favore, dpkg -l | grep linux
<trustythar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6906464/
<psycom> hello everybody dogs!
<krabador> psycom, for international ubuntu support, /join #ubuntu
<psycom> tnx
<paolo1> salve
<krabador> paolo1, salve
<paolo1> ciao
<paolo1> hai ubuntu 13.10 tu ?
<paolo1> krabador
<krabador> paolo1, se hai problemi con ubuntu 13.10 chiedi
<paolo1> ho installato ubnutu 2 giorni fa ma non vedo il grub al boot
<paolo1> ho fatto
<paolo1> anche
<krabador> paolo1, c'è solo lui nel pc?
<paolo1> grub-install /dev/sda
<paolo1> update-grub
<paolo1> si
<krabador> paolo1, se è da solo
<krabador> non appare
<krabador> all'avvio premi shift destro
<krabador> e lui appare
<paolo1> e scusa se casomai avro dei problemi e mi serve la modalita di ripristino dove la prendo
<krabador> leggi quello che ho scritto
<paolo1> si che non appare
<paolo1> capito questo
<paolo1> se e da solo
<paolo1> quindi non posso avere la modalita di ripristino
<krabador> <krabador> all'avvio premi shift destro
<krabador> <krabador> e lui appare
<krabador> non sono arrivate?
<paolo1> cosa non sono arrivate ?
<paolo1> va be vedo se appre riavvio
<paolo1> appare
<krabador> paolo1, premilo abbastanza insistentemente
<paolo1> mmm ok aspetto che finisco i download prima e riavvio
<paolo1> scusa ma perche e nascosto se non premo shift
<paolo1> mentre se avevo un altro sistema appariva solo
<krabador> paolo1, se è da solo non ha molto senso, le altre modalità servono solo in particolari condizioni
<krabador> che uno appuno richiama quando gli servono
<paolo1> ok
<paolo1> fatto
<paolo1> krabador
<krabador> si
<paolo1> funziona
<paolo1> grazie
<krabador> paolo1, di niente
<paolo1> scusa sai per caso un comando per carcare un file magari di testo perche di solito io uso apt-file search apache2 | grep -w apache2 per esempio
<paolo1> ma se vorrei cercare un determinato file èer esempio .txt lo so che posso fare .*txt ma nn l ho trova
<krabador> paolo1, per cercare dentro i file di testo?
<paolo1> no dentro
<paolo1> il file dov e
<krabador> hai provato con locate'
<krabador> ?
<paolo1> non me l ho trovava adesso pero l ha trovato
<paolo1> ahahaha
<krabador> paolo1, comunque
<paolo1> si
<krabador> find / -name nome
<krabador> e lui ti trova tutto quello che c'è con dentro "nome"
<paolo1> ok find fa la ricerca / sarebbe root - name cos è
<krabador> paolo1, attiva l'autodistruzione della macchina entro la fine della settimana
<paolo1> in che senso
<paolo1> dai non scherzare
<krabador> paolo1,  che il pc si autodistruggerà entro la fine della settimana
<krabador> :D
<paolo1> autodistruggera lol
<krabador> è il parametro di find per cercare nel nome dei files, quello che gli specifichi
<paolo1> ok name nome
<krabador> -name
<paolo1> :D
<krabador> non ti scordare il trattino
<krabador> nome , alla fine
<krabador> è un esempio
<krabador> se mandi find / -name paolo
<krabador> lui cerca tutti i files che contengano il nome paolo
<paolo1> il punto dopo il find e per cercare i file nascosti ?
<paolo1> sto vedendo un po su internet
<krabador> oppure grep paolo *.txt
<krabador> cerca tutti i txt con dentro paolo
<paolo1> si pero se si chiamano paolo444 per esempio nonme li trova ?
<krabador> si
<paolo1> forse su questo devo usare locate
<krabador> basta che dentro abbiano la parola paolo
<krabador> find / -name
<krabador> trova tutto
<krabador> grep paolo *.txt è circoscritto ai files con estensione
<paolo1> ho sulla scrivania un file onionn.odt e se faccio find / -name onionn non trova niente devo fare find / -name onionn.odt per trovarlo
<paolo1> e questo il problema se uno non ricorda il file specifico o una parte di file ci deve essere un modo per trovarlo
<paolo1> con locate va
<paolo1> perche ti cerca tutte le parole che contenono onionn
<krabador> locate fa un database
<krabador> che se non si aggiorna
<krabador> non è ovviamente attendibile
<paolo1> si lo so
<paolo1> anche questo
<paolo1> krabador usi tor tu ?
<krabador> !tor | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<krabador> !tor | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<krabador> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<krabador> se hai bisogno di installare
<paolo1> no ce l ho gia
<paolo1> pero alcune volta quando scarichi qualcosa
<paolo1> dice che non e sicuro e di prendere visione del file offile
<paolo1> offline
<paolo1> o con sockets
<krabador> paolo1, qui è offtopic, mi dispiace
<paolo1> scusa pero non si puo solo parlare del sistema qui
<krabador> paolo1, leggi il topic
<krabador> !chat | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo1> solo del sistema
<paolo1> ah ok
<tolearn> ciao a tutti
<tolearn> welcome everyone
<akis24> giorno
<lello> salve sto cercando di installare su un pentium 4 2.4 con 256 mb di ram, il cd parte solo che poi non parte l'installazione mi ricordo tempo fa quando lo avevo fatto per un altro computer mi avevano fatto disattivare delle opzioni
<lello> chi mi può aiutare
<akis24> lello: all'avvio del del disco quando appre grub premi f6 e prova a selezionare qualcuna delle opzioni tipo .. nomedeset  ecc
<lello> grazie akis24 nomedeset
<akis24> di nulla
<lello> solo nomedeset
<akis24> puoi provare quella per cominciare..
<akis24> poi se non va' le altre
<lello> ok
<akis24> lello: comunque 256 mb di ram sono poche  per ubuntu
<lello> ora provo Lubuntu
<akis24> meglio si
<lello> lubuntu ?
<lello> scusa sto installando lubuntu
<akis24> si si prova lello
<pac> buongiorno penso di aver installato correttamente java ma al comando java-version mi dice comando non trovato.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<peppes> lello, hai provato xubuntu? mi sembra piu' leggero come ambiente grafico
<lello> akis24 non và cosa aggiungo
<lello> nulla non riesco a farlo partire
<lello> l'installazione ... che posso mettere in fase di installazione?
<haranbanjo> ciao,chi puo' aiutarmi con l'intallazione?
<lello> salve ma xbunto è grande 840 mb non c'è una versione più piccola
<snicola86> salve ragazzi, sono nuovo del mondo linux, ho un portatile HP 655 con 6b di ram. Ho provato in passato ad installare 12.04 sul mio portatile. Funzionava tutto bene, tranne la luminosità dello schermo che rimaneva sempre al massimo. Era una prova, ma sono stato molto entusiasta di ubuntu. Ora ho installato win7 e vorrei reinstallare di nuovo ubuntu. Due sono le domande: come faccio ad avere il dual boot senza formattare? come r
<marcomony> buongiorno a tutti
<marcomony> forse ho trovato unsoluzione
<marcomony> * una soluzione
<redmellow> Hello in chat!
<redmellow> I need a help about how to install Skype for Ubuntu 13.10 please
<redmellow> Solved thanks anyway
<skricciolo1981> jorno
<skricciolo1981> ma per visualizzare correttamente ,come è stato fatto da window,un file .pptx?
<Ste> ciao
<Criogenity> salve a tutti
<Ste> sapete come si fa ad installare ubuntu o meglio cel'ho già ma volendo formattare il pc volevo inserirlo dentro
<Ste> quindi?
<osho0000> Ste inserisci il cd poi riavvia e mentre si premi ripetutamente esc finche non ti chiede da cosa vuoi fare boot, poi scegli cd/dvd e dopodiche segui il procedimento
<luciano_> ciao a tutti ho eseguito questa guida e adesso non mi logga più in skype... http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-e-skype-la-webcam-non-viene.html
<luciano_______> tutti a pranzo?
<luciano_______> ciao a tutti
<Tdk200> salve a tutti
<Tdk200> sapete come installare cattura schermata su lubuntu? nn lo trovo
<lozio> Tdk200, hai provato dal gestore pacchetti a cercare snapshot?
<Tdk200> ma è lo stesso?
<Tdk200> cattura schermata era comodo
<lozio> ti trova tutte le voci che riguardano gli snapshot (sempre strumenti di cattura)
<Tdk200> mi serve catturare una poarte dello schermo
<lozio> si si tranquillo fa sia catture dello schermo intero,sia finestre sotto il mouse o a selezione
<luciano_______> ciao a tutti ho eseguito questa guida e adesso non mi logga più in skype... http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-e-skype-la-webcam-non-viene.html
<luciano_> ciao a tutti ho eseguito questa guida e adesso non mi logga più in skype... http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/ubuntu-e-skype-la-webcam-non-viene.html
<akis24> ciao
<osho0000> salve se reinstallo win8 il dual boot funzionera normalemnte?
<akis24> osho0000: no dovrai reinstallare grub
<osho0000> come si fa?
<akis24> !uefi | osho0000  e segui la procedura per il ripristino
<ubot-it> osho0000  e segui la procedura per il ripristino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<osho0000> thanks
<Tux_Samp> il problema che ho riscontrato riguarda la mancanza di alcune icone quali "Account Online" ad esempio nel pannello "impostazioni di sistema"  inoltre ho icone duplicate nella dash
<Tux_Samp> ho scritto sulla canale dedicato alla distro di sviluppo ma il vs sistema IRC mi ha consigliato di spostare la richiesta in questa sezione indicandomi  come  distro installata "saucy" anche se in realtà ho la 14.04 il tutto verificato anche da terminale tramite comando lsb_release -a....
<Tux_Samp> ho installato la Alpha 14.04 (facendo aggiornamento da live, in precedenza avevo la 12.04.4 LTS) con DE Unity su un portatile con ssd+hdd con tabella partizioni GPT  ho il seguente schema di partizionamento ... su ssd con gdisk ho creato una partizione da 512 mb bios/boot non formattata ,  una partizione /boot da 4 Gb ext2 , una partizione /root da 40 Gb ext4 .... su hdd la /swap da 4Gb  , /var da 15 Gb e /home da 250 ... i /tmp
<akis24> Tux_Samp: usa pastebin non intasare il canale  e comunque la 14.04 ancora è appunto una alpha
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Tux_Samp: usare le versioni alpha implica problemi vari e non risolvibili al momento quando diventera' stabile è altra cosa
<Tux_Samp> Ok grazie mille!!! scusate è la prima volta che uso questo servizio ...
<akis24> di nulla
<luciano_> non mi funziona la webcam con skype che posso fare?
<akis24> luciano_: versione di ubuntu ?
<luciano_> 13.10
<luciano_> akis24, versione skype 4.2
<luciano_> akis24, webcam trust wb-1400t
<akis24> luciano_: spero installato dai repo ufficiali giusto
<luciano_> no
<luciano_> ho scaricato il deb da skype...
<luciano_> (il sito)
<luciano_> akis24, ho sbagliato?
<akis24> luciano_: di solito si installa dai repo ufficiali
<luciano_> che faccio disinstallo e reinstallo?
<akis24> luciano_:  meglio si
<luciano_> ok
<luciano_> come faccio da sw center?
<luciano_> o da riga di comando?
<akis24> software center luciano_  o gestore pacchetti
<luciano_> akis24, ho dato sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $ (lsb_release-sc) partner"
<luciano_> akis24, e mi da questo msg di errore W: Impossibile recuperare http://archive.canonical.com/dists/$/(lsb_release-sc)/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.191 80]
<luciano_> W: Impossibile recuperare http://archive.canonical.com/dists/$/partner/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.191 80]
<luciano_> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<jester-> luciano_: non si aggiunge cosi. vanno abilitati da sorgenti software
<akis24> luciano_:  dai sudo software-properties-gtk e cambia server
<jester-> luciano_: abilita in altro software e intanto sopprimi quello farlocco aggiunto
<akis24> luciano_: hai letto quello che ti ha suggerito jester- ?
<luciano_> jester-, non ha sortito effetto la reinstallazione
<jester-> luciano_: reinstallazione di cosa
<luciano_> skype
<luciano_> stavo cercando di far funzionare la web cam con skype
<jester-> skype funge?
<luciano_> si
<luciano_> tutto ok mic e audio sono ok
<luciano_> solo la web non funz
<luciano_> ovvero non la riconsce con un altro programma la vede (tipo cheese)
<luciano_> ma nelle opzioni di skype vedo un quadrato nero
<jester-> luciano_: chiudilo e lancial ocosi da terminale
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<luciano_> fatto nessun effetto
<jester-> se con cheese va dovrebbe andare anche con quella stringa
<luciano_> per curiosità che dovrebbe fare?
<jester-> dovrebbe abilitare la cam
<jester-> in skype
<luciano_> ma dopo devo aprire skype normanlmente o si apre dopo aver dato il comando?
<jester-> quel comando lo apre
<jester-> presumo che mica lo hai dato il comando
<luciano_> si lo ho dato e non si apre
<jester-> si apre si apre se scivi giusto
<luciano_> ok adesso lo ha aperto ma la web non funz...
<luciano_> la webcam è una trust wb-1400t
<jester-> luciano_: prova con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<luciano_> ok!
<luciano_> funziona!!!!
<luciano_> adesso?
<luciano_> devo dare questo comando tutte le volte che lancio skype?
<jester-> O LO LANCI COSI o modifici il comando nel lanciatore
<luciano_> immaginavo...
<jester-> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<luciano_> come lo creo un lanciatore con unity?
<skricciolo1981> jorno, ma per visualizzare correttamente ,come è stato fatto da window,un file .pptx?
<jester-> modifica quello che c'è
<jester-> a ricordarsi come si chiama l'acrocchio
<luciano_> alacarte?
<jester-> ecco
<skricciolo1981> jester-,  non sai se si puo?
<jester-> skricciolo1981: sarebbe file di?
<jester-> power point?
<skricciolo1981> si ppt
<skricciolo1981> ma credo d aver letto nel forum che nn ce speranza :-(
<jester-> skricciolo1981: se non lo aore l'equivalente di libre è compatibile un par de bale
<jester-> lo pare*
<jester-> apre
<skricciolo1981> si l apre impress...ma non è visualizzato corettamente..
<jester-> skricciolo1981: normale
<jester-> la compatibilità non è ottimale
<skricciolo1981> si si..sto leggendo nel forum..neanche l audio gira da impress
<skricciolo1981> :-(
<skricciolo1981> grazie jester-
<diaboRuLeZ> ciao a tutti
<diaboRuLeZ> sapreste indicarmi una guida per swichare da mac a ubuntu?
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> diaboRuLeZ: masochista
<jester-> lol
<diaboRuLeZ> perché?
<jester-> bè se hai la bellucci e viri sulla bindi cosa sei
<jester-> poi gusti so gusti
<diaboRuLeZ> l'apple fa schifo
<jester-> oggià
<diaboRuLeZ> e sono utente solo apple dal 2000
<jester-> che te lo compri a fare un mac. con 300 piotte pigli altra roba
<diaboRuLeZ> sono stufo ma winzozz non mi piace e sul mio macbook pro mid 2009 non c'è verso di installare ubuntu quindi dovrei comprare un pc ma non so poi se possibile l'export di iphoto
<jester-> diaboRuLeZ: osx te lo danno a gratis
<diaboRuLeZ> o meglio l'export delle foto e eventi presenti su iphoto
<luciano_> jester-, non riesco a mettere il lanciatore nella barra di unity....
<luciano_> sto impazzendo....
<jester-> luciano_: una volta aperto compare sulla barra. clicchi destro e vedi l'opzione
<jester-> è semplice la cosa
<luciano_> si ma non riesco a dargli il comando persoanlizzato bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<jester-> luciano_: alacarte
<jester-> e modifichi il comando
<luciano_> si ma poi non mi vede il lanciatore...
<jester-> come no
<jester-> cambia niente
<luciano_> ora riprovo...
<jester-> se sbagli il cpmando non parte una cippa
<arco> buona sera a ttutti.
<arco> jester ci sei?
<arco> jester-
<arco> qualcuna sa se ci sono problemi sugli agiornamenti
<jester-> arco: non mi risulta, che distro?
<other> ho problemi sugli aggiornamenti
<krabador> other, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-htk
<krabador> software-properties-gtk scusa
<krabador> cambia il server dei repositories
<krabador> dal menu a cascata
<other> krabado sai se ci sono problemi su aggiornamenti
<krabador> other, se tu ne stai riscontrando
<krabador> other, cambia il server dei repositories come ti ho detto
<other> non sono pratico  il sever dei repositories dove lo cambio
<krabador> te l'ho scritto
<krabador> other, hai la disintegrazione delle linee?
<Guest65601> buaon sera voglio installare lubuntu visto che il mio pc è davvero vecchio e  sono arrivato che c'è la schermata lubuntu con "prova Lubuntu senza installarlo" "installa lu
<Guest65601> scusate "Installa Lubuntu" e così via e voglio dirvi che il mio pc aveva già dentro all'hard disk Windows xp infatti è un po' vecchiotto
<Guest65601> cosa devo fare per non fare cavolate mi rivolgo a voi
<cristian_c> solo un po'?
<Guest65601> no decisamente
<Guest65601> cosa devo fare?
<akis24> Guest65601:  scegli " prova senza installare "
<Guest65601> non devo fare il test della memoria visto che c'è qualcosa dentro
<akis24> Guest65601:  di che pc si tratta ? cpu ? ram ?
<Guest65601> intel pentium 4
<akis24> Guest65601: fai come ti ho indicato  speriamo vada se si avvia la live magari forse puoi installarlo
<Guest65601> ora c'è la scritta Lubuntu con dei puntini
<akis24> e aspetta  Guest65601
<Guest65601> e ora è come se fossi nel dekstop con "installa lubuntu 13.10"
<akis24> Guest65601: sembra che possa andare  anche se ci sarebbe da provare a connettersi navigare su internet ecc
<Guest65601> se vuole provo
<akis24> Guest65601:  certo prova
<Guest65601> l'ho connesso alla rete e si è connesso ma quando apro internet dopo un po' viene impossibile contattare il server
<akis24> Guest65601: devi creare la connessione dall'icona network-manager
<akis24> Guest65601: è collegato al router giusto ?
<Guest65601> si via cavo
<Guest65601> e ora?
<akis24> Guest65601: apri network-manager e imposta la connessione da li
<Guest22027> ho lubuntu ho usato la versione di prova e poi vedendo che ha funzionato l'ho installato ma ora ho un problema con internet mi dice "impossibile contattare il server" cosa faccio?
<Guest22027> allora?
<akis24> sera
<Guest22027> grazie comunque ho risolto
<ImTheDoctorWho> Salve
<ImTheDoctorWho> ho un problema
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho, chiedi
<ImTheDoctorWho> Sostanziakmente il problema si divide in due parti
<ImTheDoctorWho> 1Come installare dei programmi
<ImTheDoctorWho> 2come aggirare il problema password
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho, che ubuntu usi?
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho,  "problema" ???
<krabador> è una sicurezza
<ImTheDoctorWho> come faccio a vederlo? scusate ma il PC è della mia ragazza
<ImTheDoctorWho> dove vedo la versione di Ubuntu in uso
<ImTheDoctorWho> 12.04lts
<ImTheDoctorWho> trovato :D
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho, apri il terminale
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora, c'è ubuntu software center
<krabador> oppure installi il gestore di pacchetti
<krabador> synaptic, tramite terminale, con sudo apt-get install synaptic
<krabador> e puoi installare software
<krabador> diviso per categorie
<ImTheDoctorWho> Si, il problema è che mi chiede una password
<ImTheDoctorWho> che nessuno sa di aver impostato
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho, impossibile
<krabador> si imposta in installazione
<ImTheDoctorWho> si può aggirare il problema?
<krabador> chi l'ha installato lo sa
<ImTheDoctorWho> Il problema principale ora è: Formattare la penna usb
<ImTheDoctorWho> mi viene scritto
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho, puoi farlo aprendo il gestore di partizioni
<ImTheDoctorWho> "/dev/sdg1 is mounted"
<ImTheDoctorWho> e mi da errrore
<ImTheDoctorWho> e se provo a fare il controllo del file system mi dice quest
<ImTheDoctorWho> Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<krabador> ImTheDoctorWho, sudo umount /dev/sdg1
<krabador> da terminale
<ImTheDoctorWho> Chiede password
<ImTheDoctorWho> e poi dice che "Lara is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported"
<krabador> chi ha installato questo sistema operativo?
<ImTheDoctorWho> Non ne siamo a conoscenza...
<krabador> e come mai?
<krabador> è stato rubato?
<ImTheDoctorWho> perchè è il fratello della mia ragazzaq
<ImTheDoctorWho> e lui non vuole dare password
<ImTheDoctorWho> -.-
<krabador> allora mi dispiace, non posso esserti d'aiuto
<ImTheDoctorWho> ti ringrazio comunque :D
<bigo72> in pratica la ragazza ha fregato il laptop al fratellino geek, mi sa che è un reato punibile col taglio della mano destra
<krabador> bigo72, ?
<bigo72> krabador, mi riferivo a tutto il discorso di ImTheDoctorWho, ma era una battuta scema
<krabador> bigo72, o magari l'ha rubato
<bigo72> ma no, chi ruba di solito dice "è di mio cuGGino"
<bigo72> il fratello della ragazza è troppo elaborato per essere falso :-)
<paolo1> salve
<Djurko> ciao dove trovo il file iso dopo aver scaricato la versione 13.10??
<bigo72> ciao paolo1
<Djurko> io ho winrar
<Djurko> ma devo masterizzare l'immagine con une booting
<bigo72> Djurko, dovrebbe essere in "Download", che browser usi?
<Djurko> solo che nn trovo il file iso
<Djurko> chrome
<paolo1> ragazzi ma un interfaccia migliore di skype per ubuntu ce diciamo simile a windows non vorrei installare reposity pero su internet farlocche
<krabador> Djurko, se in ubuntu, in /home/utente/Scaricati
<krabador> Djurko, ovviamente utente, deve essere il tuo nome utente
<Djurko> no ho windows ora
<Djurko> e voglio mettere ubuntu tramite usb
<krabador> Djurko, allora buona pessca
<Djurko> nessuno puo aiutarmi??
<krabador> paolo1, esiste skype per linux, che trovi nel repository partner in ubuntu
<paolo1> si ce l ho
<paolo1> gia
<paolo1> ma fa schifo
<paolo1> quello
<krabador> Djurko, non hai mai fatto caso su dove finiscono i file che scarichi con chrome?
<paolo1> non ha niente a che vedere con la versione per windows
<krabador> paolo1, non scrivere una parla alla volta
<bigo72> Djurko, in Chrome, vai sulla icona a destra in alto, quella con le tre lineette
<paolo1> parla?
<bigo72> scegli "Download"
<Djurko> si quello lo so ma l'unico file iso che ho è il torrent e l ho gia scaricato
<krabador> paolo1, prenditela con microsoft, i padroni di skype, se l'interfaccia linux "fa schifo"
<krabador> paolo1, sei pregato di essere piu' educato
<paolo1> ma qualche libreria
<paolo1> non ce
<bigo72> Djurko, allora hai scaricato un torrent col programma che gestisce i torrent, che programma usi?
<Djurko> utorrent
<paolo1> perche su internet vedo che aggiungendo una reposity si ha una nuova interfaccia grafica di skype
<cristian_c> paolo1, skype è software closed
<cristian_c> paolo1, ti devi rivolgere a microsoft
<bigo72> ecco, Djurko , allora è tra i downloads di utorrent
<cristian_c> non qui
<krabador> paolo1, l'alternativa è installare skype dal sito ufficiale, ma praticamente è identica
<paolo1> l ho installata da li infatti
<Djurko> ok e mi da la cartella di winrar di ubuntu
<bigo72> Djurko, non è Chrome che ti ha scaricato il file iso, lui si è occupato solo del file torrent
<krabador> paolo1, posta il link di cui stai parlando
<paolo1> l ho posto qui ho in pvt ?
<bigo72> Djurko, perchè lo vede come un archivio, ma è un iso
<paolo1> http://www.lffl.org/2011/12/skypetab-ng-una-migliore-interfaccia.html
<Djurko> quindi che devo farer??voglio sbarazzarmi di windows
<bigo72> Djurko, apri unetbootin e carichi quel file, anche trascinandolo
<krabador> Djurko, scusami, per sbarazzarti di win,devi scoprire dove hai scaricato il file
<krabador> come prima cosa
<Djurko> il file winrar posso caricarlo così?
<krabador> no
<krabador> Djurko, se vuoi fare una pendrive , da win, devi usare http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questo
<Djurko> ma rimane il fatto che nn so qual'è il file iso
<bigo72> krabador, perdonami, Djurko ha unetbootin e l'immagine iso di Ubuntu, riconosciuta da winrar come archivio, ma è un'iso
<paolo1> krabador ho inviato il link
<bigo72> io non gli confonderei ulteriormente le idee
<Djurko> quindi in parole povere che devo fare??
<krabador> bigo72, qui si postano soltanto guide non ufficiali
<bigo72> apri unetbootin
<Djurko> ok
<krabador> bigo72, qui si postano solo guide ufficiali
<Djurko> aperto
<bigo72> krabador, non mi pare di aver linkato alcuna guida
<paolo1> krabador hai visto ?
<pippo1> ho acquistato da poco una stampante Epson Aculaser cx17 ma con Ubuntu non riesco a farla funzionare qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<bigo72> Djurko, ti seguo in privato
<krabador> no, ma non si confondono le idee a nessuno postando link ufficiali ubuntu
<doncraig> ciao,chi mi puo' aiutare con l'installazione?
<Djurko> ok
<Djurko> nn so come fare pvt
<krabador> paolo1, non è arrivato nulla
<paolo1> http://www.lffl.org/2011/12/skypetab-ng-una-migliore-interfaccia.html
<paolo1> adesso e arrivato ?
<krabador> paolo1, questo è software non incluso nei repositories, installabile soltanto tramite repositories non ufficiali
<krabador> paolo1, qualsiasi cosa si installa seguendo una procedura simile, la si fa a proprio rischio e pericolo
<cristian_c> !installazione | doncraig
<ubot-it> doncraig: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> doncraig, che problemi riscontri?
<pippo1> qualcuno mi può aiutare con la epson?
<paolo1> ok http://ekiga.org/screenshots dici che con questo mentre faccio la videochat la finestra dei messagio appare di soto il video come su skype normale x windows ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | pippo1
<ubot-it> pippo1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !sip | paolo1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sip'
<doncraig> ciao cristian_c, lancio ubuntu con cd ma quando tento l'installazione rimane tutto fermo schermata porpora con barra di caricamento....
<paolo1> krabador perche su skype perlinux non e cosi per questo chiedo
<krabador> !ekiga | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: ekiga is InternetTelefonia http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Ekiga
<pippo1> come si installa una Epson Aculaser cx 17 con ubuntu 12.10?
<cristian_c> !chat | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> pippo1, hai provato a collegarla?
<cristian_c> pippo1, inoltre, a breve la 12.10 finirà il supporto
<cristian_c> pippo1, quindi, ti conviene provare direttamente anche con l'ultima di ubuntu
<pippo1> si ma si accende solamente senza stampare la pagina di prova
<krabador> pippo1, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=513803
<pippo1> grazie avevo già visto ma senza soluzione
<cristian_c> pippo1, hai aggiunto la stampante una volta collegata?
<pippo1> si, lostrano è che vede la stampante subito ma i driver non cisono
<paolo1> krabador ma non e compatibile con skype ekiga cioe non possso importare i mie contatti skype li
<krabador> paolo1, no
<krabador> skype è a se
<krabador> ekiga è un client del protocollo sip
<paolo1> a me serviva qualcosa compatibile con skype per fare le videochiamate
<krabador> paolo1, skype, funziona solo con skype
<paolo1> si ma i contatti non sono esempio@skype.com
<paolo1> quindi mi serve qualche programma per aggiungere i mi ontatti email li intendo
<krabador> paolo1, skype, funziona solo con skype
<paolo1> ok
<LoZioNe> 'sera
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-11
<Polv89> Ciao a tutti raga =)
<Polv89> dato che ho un pc vecchiotto..ho provato a testarci la daily build di lubuntu del 10 febbraio
<Polv89> ma purtroppo mi da errore del kernel...sembra che la mia cpu non sia compatibile con il PAE
<Polv89> sapete qual'è l'ultima versione con kernel compatibile, o se è possibile cambiare il kernel anche delle ultime con quello generic?
<Polv89> thanks
<krabador> Polv89, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Polv89> cioè?
<krabador> Polv89, apri il terminale e mandi questo comando
<krabador> Polv89, in questo modo verifichi il supporto pae da parte della cpu
<Polv89> no, ho visto che non è supportato..ho scaricato la versione i386 e neanche me l'ha fatto avviare in live.errore del kernel, con dicitura PAE
<krabador> Polv89, di lubuntu ufficialmente l'ultima versione con kernel non pae è la 12.04
<Polv89> eh infatti..è quello che avevo letto mi sembra
<krabador> Polv89, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<krabador> qui affrontano il problema
<Polv89> a parte, che essendo una derivata di ubuntu, per ubuntu e le sue sottostanti vale la 12.04
<krabador> purtroppo lubuntu 12.04 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> xubuntu 12.04 segue la stessa linea di supporto di ubuntu
<krabador> ed è supportata fino al 2015
<krabador> Polv89, puoi provare xubuntu 12.04
<Polv89> si, ho visto
<Polv89> leggendo quel link che mi hai dato forse riesco anche a metterci l'ultima...
<krabador> si, ci sono soluzioni a riguardo
<Polv89> quindi con il comando cat /proc/cpuinfo vedo se ha il flag pae e quindi se è compatibile
<krabador> Polv89, non hai voluto mandarlo....
<krabador> !pastebin | Polv89
<ubot-it> Polv89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Polv89> no, è che non ho installato nè ubuntu nè lubuntu al momento, e quel computer ora è spento..magari provo domani..
<krabador> ram e scheda video?
<Polv89> ram 1 gb
<Polv89> scheda video non so di preciso, mi sembra fosse ati
<krabador> la 13.04 e la 13.10 sono piu' pesanti, a parità di hardware, della 12.04
<krabador> potrebbe non convenirti piu' di tanto,accanirti con la 13.10
<krabador> prova effettivamente xubuntu 12.04
<Polv89> infatti anche questo pensavo..però posso provare senza problemi, tanto è un pc che devo "rispolverare"
<Polv89> avevo un cd di ubuntu 10, e in live andava una scheggia..
<Polv89> che poi dovrebbe uscire la 14.04 lts tra qualche mese..
<krabador> Polv89, ad aprile, ma se devi iscrivere il pc al liceo....
<Polv89> però siam sempre lì..più si va avanti e magari, più risorse ha bisogno
<krabador> la 10.04 ha esaurito il supporto a maggio del 2013
<Polv89> sisi, infatti, però avevo il cd e quello andava..ed era ubuntu
<Polv89> kubuntu invece è leggermente più pesante giusto?
<krabador> !derivate | Polv89
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<krabador> kubuntu ha kde come ambiente grafico
<Polv89> e quindi è leggermente più pesante
<krabador> beh, kde, allo stato attuale ha un consumo minore di ram
<Polv89> ah si? e io credevo che ne avesse di più
<krabador> ma non indicato comunque per macchine datate
<Polv89> xubuntu ?
<Polv89> è basato su xfce quindi sempre abbastanza leggero
<krabador> Polv89, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Polv89> ci sto ci sto sulla pagina, però in concreto non si capisce bene l'ordine di risorse che "pretendono"
<krabador> lubuntu è la piu' leggera, poi xubuntu
<Polv89> ma leggendo, c'è scritto per lubuntu "Precise Pangolin will be supported until October 2013"
<Polv89> ah, è xubuntu che è supportata fino al 2015
<akis24> giorno
<Kalce> buongiorno
<lello> buongiorno a tutti io ieri ho installato ieri su un vecchio portatile lubuntu 13.10 nella versione alternate .. l'istallazione è andata liscia .. l'unica cosa che nel primo avvio sembra che non carichi la schermata di login e lo schermo si riavvia più volte
<nuovo> ciao, mi serve disperatamente aiuto...... com'è possibile che non riesco ad installare più niente su ubuntu^?
<nuovo> neanche da ubuntu software center....
<nuovo> scarica il programma e poi non lo installa
<nuovo> preceduto da un avviso sulla sicurezza, del tipo installare solo se la provenienza è sicura
<nuovo> qualcuno lo sa sistemare?
<glpiana> ola
<nuovo> mi aiutate, per favore?
<glpiana> nuovo, che problema hai?
<glpiana> nuovo, oki, ho letto il log
<nuovo> non riesco ad intallare più niente... neanche da synaptic e neanche dopo aver riscritto sorce.list
<glpiana> nuovo, apri un terminale e scrivi: df
<glpiana> !paste | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nuovo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914049/
<glpiana> nuovo, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> nuovo, se da qualcosa, metti su pastebin
<nuovo> no,niente
<glpiana> nuovo, ora proviamo a installare qualcosa. cosa vuoi installare?
<nuovo> unetbooting
<nuovo> sudo apt-get install unetbooting           giusto?
<glpiana> nuovo, unetbootin intendi?
<nuovo> ahaha si
<glpiana> nuovo, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<nuovo> fatto.... ora dovrebbe funzionare anche ubuntu software center? aspè che provo...
<lello> buongiorno a tutti io ieri ho installato ieri su un vecchio portatile lubuntu 13.10 nella versione alternate .. l'istallazione è andata liscia .. l'unica cosa che nel primo avvio sembra che non carichi la schermata di login e lo schermo si riavvia più volte
<nuovo> cavolo funziona tutto... sei un genio. ora me lo segno questo comando.... grazie mille
<nuovo> glpiana
<glpiana> nuovo, :)
<nuovo> a presto!
<xubuntu601>  buongiorno qualcuno sa spiegarmi come installare un gio win su xubuntu
<cristian_c> xubuntu601, spiegati
<xubuntu601> ho scaricato un gioco e volevo giocare con questo pc ma se lo apro con wine mi da errore
<cristian_c> xubuntu601, dipende da wine e non specificatamene da ubuntu. Controlla il supporto del gioco in wine, consultando il database di winehq, sul sito di wine
<cristian_c> *specificatamente
<xubuntu601> ok provo grazie
<salem87423675089> ciao a tutti ultimamente mi accade una cosa strana, quando esco da giocare a freedoom oppure da assalt cube, non appena chiudo il gioco mi ritrovo la scrivania e toolbar di ubuntu ingrandite, praticamente come se fossero alla risoluzione minore del gioco, come posso fare per correggere il problema senza dover riavviare tutte le volte? premetto che come scheda video ho la integrata Ivy bridge di intel e non ho
<salem87423675089> installato alcun driver proprietario ma sto usando i driver di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, sicuro che il gioco sia stato terminato/chiuso correttamente senza errori?
<salem87423675089> si l'ho chiuso normalmente
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, più che altro chiedo se ci sono stati errori nella chiusura
<salem87423675089> si si, nessun errore
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, per sicurezza, controlla il log/output
<salem87423675089> come faccio?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, lo lanci da terminale
<salem87423675089> basta che scrivo log/output senza qualche comando speciale?
<cristian_c> no, lanci il gioco da terminale
<salem87423675089> eh....bella cosa, se mi riuscisse :) sono un pò poco pratico in queste cose
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, se l'eseguibile si chiama 'sticass', apri il terminale e digiti: sticass
<salem87423675089> ecco ho rifatto e adesso ho tutto enorme
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, posta l'output
<cristian_c> !paste | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salem87423675089> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914236/
<salem87423675089> per curiosità, sticass vuol dire quello che penso io? :)
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, ci sono errori in chiusura
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, era un esempio
<cristian_c> come laqualunque
<salem87423675089> ahahahah ok nel terminale i vari cancelletti sono colorati con righe diverse
<salem87423675089> come posso ripristinare la scrivania e toolbar alla risoluzione iniziale?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, il problema era stato segnalato, però riferito ai driver nouveau
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, quando capita a me (di ritornare dalla modalità daf ullscreen) una cosa del genere, faccio il logout
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<salem87423675089> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914263/
<salem87423675089> mi sa che devo riavviare
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<salem87423675089> cristian ho dovuto riavviare perchè non ti leggevo più bene
<salem87423675089> ora lo scrivo
<salem87423675089> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914285/
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, ubuntu-defaults.list
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, questo cos'è?
<salem87423675089> non ne ho idea...
<salem87423675089> mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, viene dal tuo output
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, se aggiungi ppa al tuo sistema, potrebbero verificarsi problemi anche di quel tipo che hai segnalato
<salem87423675089> quindi devo formattare tutto?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, prova a rimuovere quel ppa se non sai neanche cos'è
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<salem87423675089> non so cosa sia una PPA
<cristian_c> !ppa | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<salem87423675089> ok ho installato ppa purge, quale ppa devo rimuovere che non ho capito?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, ubuntu-defaults.list
<salem87423675089> quindi basta che scrivo: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-defaults.list ?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | salem87423675089
<ubot-it> salem87423675089: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<salem87423675089> si l'ho letto ma non so quale subdirectory devo mettere, nel senso dopo  sudo....defaults.list /  che ci scrivo?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, usa: history | grep add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> lo trovi e poi segui la guida
<robyventuri> ciao cristian
<salem87423675089> questo è tutto quello che mi viene: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914338/
<salem87423675089> credo che quella ppa sia java 8
<salem87423675089> dici che java 8 mi faccia dei casini?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, probabilmente non l'hai aggiunto in quel modo il ppa
<salem87423675089> ok procedo con l'eliminazione secondo la guida dovrei digitare quella voce web e qualcosa
<cristian_c> non credo sia java il problema
<salem87423675089> un momento mi ha dato qualche errore
<salem87423675089> aspetta che te lo posto
<salem87423675089> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914381/ ; dice che non trova un certo "precise"....mah non ci capisco nulla in queste cose
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, perché hai provato a purgare java?
<salem87423675089> perchè nell'history grep è l'unica ppa che mi compare
<salem87423675089> non ho trovato quel default.list
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, hai installato la versione di ubuntu della comunità
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<salem87423675089> quella a lungo termine la 12.04 lts.....ho sbagliato?
<salem87423675089> buondì
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, mi riferisco a questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CdItaliano
<salem87423675089> booo credo di si
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, ridigita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, prova con la versione standard di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e vedi se il problema permane
<salem87423675089> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6914421/
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, allora prova a scaricare la versione standard di ubuntu
<salem87423675089> sarebbe l'ultima, la 13.10 se non ricordo male?
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, no, tutte le release sono standard
<cristian_c> salem87423675089, tu hai installato una 12.04 personalizzata
<cristian_c> non standard
<salem87423675089> ah
<salem87423675089> ok allora proverò a cambiare sistema
<salem87423675089> grazie di tutto buona giornata
<lello> salve ho installato di nuovo lubuntu 13.10 ... questa volta deselezionando in istallazione nomodeset:  ma non riesce a fare il primo avvio
<lello> è un vecchio pc .. dove però xp funzionava alla grande per me vede essere un problema di scheda video
<jester-> lello: riavviando il pc dopo installazione?
<lello> perchè si blocca sull'avvio
<lello> si jester- alla primo riavvio
<jester-> lello: lello da errore?
<lello> si vede la freccia del mouse e poi si "aggiorna " lo schermo diventa nero si rivede il mouse e si riavviogrna
<lello> no nessuno errore
<lello> jester- sembra come se cercasse di caricare il login e si riavvia
<jester-> lello: avvia in moà ripristino e al menu scegli xsafemode o simile
<lello> devo mettere il cd dentro?
<jester-> modalità ripristino*
<jester-> no vedi il menu al boot?
<lello> il boot si
<jester-> lello: il menu grub di scelta sistema lo vedi o parti diretta
<lello> no non lo vedo il boot .. lo vedevo prima perchè avevo anche xp ...
<lello> ora è senza boot ... và diretto
<jester-> lello: allora tieni premuto il tasto schift (maiusc) mentre fa il boot
<jester-> lello: 13.10?
<lello> si 13.10  devo mettere opzioni avanzate ubuntu?
<lello> non c'è modalita ripristino jester-
<jester-> lello: devi partire in modalità ripristino comuqnue se il pc è bello vecchio sappi che dalla 13.04 la retrocmpatibilità hw è stata ridotta
<lello> è un pentium 4 2.4
<jester-> lello: piu che vecchio, vedi se in recovery da xsafemode parte la grafica
<lello> ok un secondo ...
<lello> jester- mi trovo in modalità ripristino cosa devo mettere ... vedo resum clean dpkg fsck brub netwrork root sistem summary
<jester-> lello: non c'è xsafe?
<lello> sul sito è scritto A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with a reduced lubuntu desktop.
<lello> jester- no solo le opzioni che vedi
<Tux_> Ciao a tutti ho un problema, ho creato una vpn con openvpn e certificati privati, ora voglio che il client abbia ip fisso, ho provato due strade per poter dare l'ipfisso. Sia con ipp.tx nella directory /etc/openvpn sia creando la directory ccd in /etc/openvpn/ in ipp.tx ho inserito: "client,ip" e invece con l'altra soluzione in ./ccd/client ho inserito:"iconfig-push ip ip" il problema è che in entrambi i casi il client prende <ip +
<jester-> prova resume
<Tux_> sapete aiutarmi per piacere?
<jester-> !chat | Tux_
<ubot-it> Tux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lello> con resume mi dice di tornare alla modalità normale
<Tux_> jester-: presumo sia un problema del sistema però
<lello> e mi sta riavviando
<jester-> Tux_: ci occupiamo diproblemi di mal funzionamento del sistema non di configurazioni personalizzate
<Tux_> jester-: ah ok, scusate :)
<lello> jester- mi esce un errore ... ligthdm display manager
<jester-> lello: startx
<jester-> lello: vai in root
<jester-> e dai startx
<lello> e sotto mi esce scritto ... stopping
<lello> asp che riavvio
<jester-> lello: ma che riavvio
<jester-> control-alt-f2
<lello> jester- sono in root ho scritto startx e sta elaborando
<lello> alla fine mi scrive che è impossibile collegarlo a x server
<jester-> lello: installa 12.04 o 12.10 max
<lello> asp devo fare contro alt f12 quando mi trovo nella schermata con le scelte ...
<jester-> era per non riavviare
<jester-> lello: che scheda grafica monta
<lello> ok ok scarico la 12.04
<lello> jester- bella domanda ...
<lello> jester- suppongo un ati
<jester-> lello: li in root dai lspci | grep i vga
<lello> dice che non esiste la directory
<lello> grep: vga file o directory non esiste
<lello> jester- conviene che scarico la 12.04 normale o alternata
<jester-> lello: li in root dai      lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> mancava -
<lello> ok dice silicon integrated systems [sis] 65xm650/740
<jester-> lello: è sempre la stessa, alternate non ha desktop live ma grafica minima appunto per i pc obsoleti
<jester-> lello: è la sis il problema
<jester-> pare non sia digeribile alla 13.10
<lello> e la 12.04?
<lello> o xbuntu
<jester-> lello: quanta ram
<lello> 256
<jester-> lubuntu
<lello> jester- quindi installo la 12.04 di lubuntu per sicurezza sto scaricando l'alternate
<lello> jester- e li non ci dovrebbero essere problemi?
<jester-> lello: qualche possibilità in piu c'è
<lello> quello che mi fa incazzare che xp girava bene
<lello> "girava" era un modo di dire ma si avviava
<lello> jester- e odio quando "vince" windows
<lello> altrimenti gli metto ubuntu 8.04 :-)
<cristian_c> lello, se il pc è vecchio ci vuole de per pc vecchi
<jester-> lello: a xp bli avevano messo i driver per la tua scheda, senza i  quali non funzerebbe neppure lui
<cristian_c> lello, e tenere xp è sempre una buona idea, in dual boot
<lello> si ma male che và si vedeva tutto grosso ma funzionava :-)
<lello> è quello che faccio sempre .. ma xp era di riformattare .. era pieno di trojan virus
<cristian_c> lello, eh, allora non lo sai tenere winz
<cristian_c> lello, magari scaricavi a muzzo
<lello> cristian_c non è il mio
<lello> mi serve però da risuscitarlo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lello, e mica è ubuntulazzaro
<jester-> itagliano
<cristian_c> lello, se la nonna è vecchia, truccarla da ventenne non servirà  a molto
<jester-> anzi farà piuttosto pena
<lello> jester- e cristian_c io penso che ce la possiamo fare :-) tornerà a vivere :-)
<lello> poi mi serve che funziona per altri 2 mesi al massimo ...
<lello> abbiamo ordinato i pc nuovi ,,
<jester-> minghia lavorate ancora coi P4?
<jester-> alla faccia della produttività
<lello> he he ... lo so .. ma ci hanno rubato 5 pc ,, sono entrati i ladri e ci hanno fatto molti danni ... e quindi serve intanto
<lello> ripartire
<lello> ci hanno fatto circa 15 mila euro di danno .. per fortuna usavamo dropbox e non abbiamo perso quasi nulla dei file di lavoro
<lello> altrimenti potevamo chiudere baracca
<jester-> lello: cosa fate di bello
<robyventuri> giorno lello
<lello> jester- tante cose :-) troppe .. abbiamo diversi siti internet .. e ci occupiamo di dare servizi alle aziende a 360° gradi .. il nostro obbiettivo è di entrare in una azienda
<lello> e offrire servizi a 360 gradi che vanno da costruire al semplice volantino .. al sito internet .. alla promozione sul nostri siti e sul nostro giornale e via dicendo
<lello> giorno anche a te robyventuri
<robyventuri> ai tempo da sprecare per un contadinaccio?
<cybernova> !chedi | robyventuri
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<cybernova> !chiedi | robyventuri
<ubot-it> robyventuri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !chiedi | robyventuri
<robyventuri> non riesco a vedere le finestre nella barra
<robyventuri> cybernova ci sei?
<cybernova> !dettagli | robyventuri
<ubot-it> robyventuri: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> robyventuri, spiegati meglio
<robyventuri> non capisco di queste cose sono un contadinaccio di 63 anni ma mi piace min 16 petra - mate
<glpiana> robyventuri, qui non c'è supporto per mint
<robyventuri> allora pazienza e buon lavoro
<lello> domanda da un milione di euro ..noi abbiamo un emac per capirci quello con lo schermo a tubo catodico .. e leggevo che si può installare ubuntu
<lello> scusa lubuntu ,....
<jester-> lello: iddu?  https://www.google.it/search?q=emac&client=ubuntu&hs=1nY&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9Rf6UuO0FaXj4QSu9YHAAg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=889
<glpiana> lello, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<Criogenity> buon pomeriggio. domanda sciocca...come posso trasferire dei file che ho su un hard disk esterno, in kubuntu? ho provato a fare un semplice sposta e incolla ma non funziona
<lello> jester- glpiana si è quello
<lello> cmq siamo all'80% dell'installazione del 12.04 lubuntu
<Criogenity> ri-buon pomeriggio
<Criogenity> avrei bisogno di una mano con kubuntu
<jester-> Criogenity: cu fu
<Criogenity> forse è una domanda idiota...ma non riesco a trasferire dei file e cartelle, da un hdd esterno, al desktop di kubuntu
<jester-> Criogenity: con copia incolla nella home?
<lello> jester- funziona
<Criogenity> nada..
<lello> grazie mille
<jester-> lello: prego
<Criogenity> se premo tasto dx sulla cartella del desktop. non compare il copia
<jester-> Criogenity: non taglia ma copia
<Criogenity> ehm aspetta...mi sa che ho capito...
<Criogenity> premo tasto dx ma ci mette 2/3 secondi prima di aprirsi la finestrella del menu....
<jester-> Criogenity vacci con dolphin nella cartella desktop
<jester-> o abilita in configurazione desktop
<lello> ho esultato troppo presto ... si è impallato
<lello> ho inserito la password al wi-fi e si è inchiodato
<jester-> lello: wifi?
<jester-> usb?
<lello> si .. ma l'aveva riconosciuta .. ha riconosciuto tutto i driver :-) jester-
<lello> ho dovuto riavviare
<jester-> usa il cavo. è gia un miracolo se il sistema gira
<jester-> lello: il pc avrà ancora usb1
<lello> nulla non và .... non ci voglio insistere ma aveva le usb 2
<Criogenity> mah, ora non mi apre i file .rar
<Criogenity> jester che significa questo mess di errore     Caricamento dell'archivio /home/ss/Scaricati/Cobra_ODE_Database_(15-01-2014).rar non riuscito. Errore: Impossibile individuare il programma unrar nel disco.
<jester-> Criogenity: devi installare unrar
<lello> lo avevo fatto assembrare io .. ora provo a cambiare porta usb
<Criogenity> k
<Criogenity> jester...dalla konsole ho dato comando per installare unrar
<Criogenity> mi si è aperta una finestra blu con dei termini di contratto scritti
<Criogenity> alla fine c'è un ok, ma non so cosa fare    -.-
<lello> jester- cambiando porta funziona ma non si collega
<jester-> lello: lsusb  e vdi se sono 1 o 2
<lello> scusa jester- come devo scrivere
<lello> con lsub non lo trova
<jester-> lello: lsusb ti fa vedere che usb sono e cosa c'è attaccato
<jester-> lello: parliamo di wifi usb vero?
<lello> mi dice no command lsub found did you man
<jester-> lello: impossibile che non trovi il comando lsusb
<jester-> lello: lsusb
<lello> jester- sono 1,1
<jester-> lello: per quello non va
<lello> con windows funzionava però
<jester-> ho i miei dubbi,  che chipset è
<lello> l'ho installato ieri :-)
<lello> perchè l'ho comprata ieri :-) è nuova di pacca
<jester-> e  perchè lo hai totlo
<jester-> tolto
<lello> perchè io non lo voglio windows
<lello> :-)
<lello> ora provo a vedere se funziona nell'altro pc che tirato su
<jester-> lello: la monta come usb dati?
<jester-> se dentro c'è il driver linux lo installi altrimenti la usi come fermacarte
<lello> jester- allora ho provato con il cavo
<lello> ma dopo poco si impalla .. la cpu va al 100% e diventa inutilizzabile
<meis> requisiti per installare ubuntu quali sono?
<Riccardone> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Riccardone> !requisiti | meis
<ubot-it> meis: please see above
<krabador> meis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<meis> grazie
<meis> il dual boot viene settato automaticamente su un very old pc con millenium?
<Riccardone> meis: devi installare grub per avere il dual boot ...
<Riccardone> !grub | meis
<ubot-it> meis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Riccardone, non fare disinformazione
<krabador> meis, puoi impostare in installazione ubuntu , di affiancarsi a windows, e in automatico fa il dual boot
<Riccardone> ok, allora puoi installare anche il vecchio LILO ....
<krabador> Riccardone, per favore.
<Riccardone> krabador: si, ma per forza con un boot-loader ... io non faccio disinformazione anzi :)
<krabador> meis, che significa "very old pc" ?
<krabador> Riccardone, non deve essere istallato a parte
<krabador> Riccardone, è quello che si evince da quello che dici
<Riccardone> krabador: sarà un PII MMX o poco di più, per avere il millennium ...
<krabador> Riccardone, poi tu non usi ubuntu
<Riccardone> krabador: xubuntu!
<Riccardone> krabador: poco dista da ubuntu mi sa ...
<krabador> Riccardone, qui in canale supporto, sei tenuto a rispondere correttamente
<meis> Krabador, celeron con circa 200 ram
<krabador> meis, allora informati direttamente su lubuntu
<Riccardone> krabador: io infatti ho risposto correttamente e passato anche i giusti link mi sembra :)
<meis> certo sto considerando come consigliato lubuntu
<krabador> Riccardone, sono link di grub, ma non inerenti al problema dell'utente
<Riccardone> meis: anche con Lubuntu ci vai un po' "strettino" ...
<meis> quanta ram ci vorrebbe?
<krabador> meis, piu' ne hai meglio è, ma per un'esperienza decorosa, 1gb
<Riccardone> meis: con l'installazione base io consiglio 512MB ... Anche la 256 può andare ma swappa spesso ...
<meis> ok grazie siete stati eccezionali!!!
<Guest24331> salve, mi servirebbero info...
<Guest24331> ho scaricato UBUNTU 13.10  da dischetto in allegato ad una rivista....
<Guest24331> tutto funziona bene, però mi mancano sia il terminale che i piani di lavoro...
<Guest24331> o comunque non riesco io a renderle accessibili
<krabador> Marisa91, è consigliabile che tu vada in live con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<Marisa91> ok
<krabador> da li potrai installare ubuntu perfettamente come se scegliessi installa
<krabador> ma hai il sistema caricato in sessione live
<krabador> in modo da poter navigare ed impostare cose nel pc
<krabador> come appunto il partizionamento
<alex______> buongiorno a tutti
<alex______> qualcuno sarebbe cosi gentile da darmi una informazione riguardo all installazzione dell ultima versione ubuntu su un pc single core è fattibile?
<krabador> alex______, dai info sulla macchina
<krabador> cpu / ram / schda video
<alex______> si
<alex______> allora
<alex______> inannzitutto grazie
<alex______> ora ti do le specifiche
<alex______> compaq single core
<alex______> 2 gb ram
<alex______> scheda video 32mb
<krabador> alex______, di cpu e scheda video, i modelli
<alex______> ok
<alex______> devo accendere il pc
<alex______> e vedo
<alex______> ok mi scrivo tutto
<Epson> ciao a tutti
<alex______> e te li scrivo
<Epson> posso chiedere a qualcuno un aiutino?
<alex______> se lo so chiedi pure
<Epson> grazie alex
<Epson> ho installato una Epson Stylus SX 110 su Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<alex______> si
<Epson> la stampante stampa pagine bianche ma la pagina di prova a colori
<Epson> come faccio a far stampare in maniera normale?
<Epson> ho aggiornato i drivers
<alex______> prima cosa penso che hai gia trovato i drivers
<Epson> e ho installato escputil
<Epson> i livelli sono ok
<alex______> oppuete li ha gia trovati?
<Epson> ho tolto quelli di default
<alex______> ok
<alex______> da quanto e ferma?
<Epson> da 3 gg
<alex______> la stampante
<alex______> ah ok
<Epson> ho reinstallato ubuntu
<alex______> da poco
<Epson> prima funzionava
<Epson> anche se ho dovuto smanettare
<Epson> ma non ricordo come ho fatto
<Epson> :(
<Epson> forse devo abilitare qualche gruppo?
<alex______> deve esserci un tasto che tenedolo premuto irrora i getti
<alex______> se il problema degli ugelli
<alex______> secchi
<Epson> non sono gli ugelli
<Epson> è come se non avesse i permessi a stampare
<alex______> ah capito
<alex______> i drivers li hai cercati dalle reposity
<alex______> magari non sono quelli giusti
<Epson> ho scaricato un .deb
<Epson> nx-110 series
<alex______> ma da quello che so a volte ce ne sono vari
<alex______> e un po che non uso ubuntu
<alex______> parla con quelche esperto
<alex______> prova nei settaggi
<alex______> magari coem dici te
<alex______> ci vuole qualche permesso
<alex______> mi spiace c ho provato
<alex______> auguroni
<Epson> come si fa a mettere la stampante nel gruppo admin?
<Epson> cioè da terminale che comando?
<alex______> forse dei autorizzarla
<alex______> pero non so diriti come
<Epson> e come si fa?
<Epson> ah ok
<Epson> grz cmq
<Epson> ;)
<alex______> prego
<Epson> raga, nessuno ha idea di come far stampare una stampante???
<alex______> krabador
<alex______> c6
<alex______> compaq presario 2131eu
<alex______> sto cercando le specifiche
<krabador> alex______, di base puoi andare tranquillo con lubuntu / xubuntu
<alex______> ok
<alex______> grazie
<alex______> mille
<alex______> oppure forse con un ubuntu 8
<cybernova> Epson, da terminale lpstat -t
<Epson> scusate nessuno mi può aiutare con una stampante?
<alex______> perche non lo faceva intallare avevo provato
<krabador> alex______, se la cpu non ha il flag pae, xubuntu 12.04 è l'unica con supporto
<Epson> cyber grazie, cosa devo fare?
<cybernova> Epson, apri il terminale, dai il comando: lpstat -t e posta tutto su
<cybernova> !paste | Epson
<ubot-it> Epson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> alex______, che puoi installare su macchine con cpu non pae
<Epson> grazie ora provo ;)
<alex______> il pc ha 9 anni
<alex______> e vecchiotto
<alex______> max10 anni
<alex______> quindi
<alex______> è come dici tu
<krabador> alex______, puoi verificarlo, se cerchi info sul modello della cpu
<krash_> salve a tutti
<krash_> posso farvi una domandina?
<cybernova> !chiedi | krash_
<ubot-it> krash_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alex______> cerco di trovarla
<alex______> lo accendo
<alex______> ritorno
<alex______> grzie
<Epson> come lo attacco il risultato?
<krash_> avete notato rallentamenti nel download dai server dei repo? è da due giorni che la velocità è altalenante, talvolta prossima a zero kb/sù
<Epson> sono andato su pastebin
<Epson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916567/
<krabador> krash_, che server è impostato ?
<Epson> va bene così?
<cybernova> krash_, dipende sempre da quali server hai impostato
<krash_> asp, controllo
<cybernova> Epson, pare non ci sia nessun problema
<cybernova> hai provato a controllare dell'interfaccia web?
<Epson> cyber ho settato tutte le informazioni di default
<Epson> impostazioni*
<cybernova> dove?
<krash_> internet mi funziona, sto contemporaneamente scaricando con trasmission
<Epson> non devo abilitare nulla, ad esempio gruppo admin?
<Epson> nel menu impostazioni di sistema --> stampa --> tasto dx sulla stampante e proprietà
<krabador> krash_, che server è impostato ?
<krash_> sta finendo di scaricare, appena posso controllo
<cybernova> Epson, esegui questi comandi:
<krabador> krabador, lo scarico con transmission non c'entra
<cybernova> adduser lpadmin "$(whoami)"
<krabador> krash_, per controllare, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> e lo vedi
<krash_> si, lo so, pensavo che cybernova si riferisse a me, pardon
<Epson> grazie cybernova, ora provo
<cybernova> Epson, e poi apri l'internet browser è digita nella barra degli indirizzi: localhost:631
<krash_> server principale, non italia
<Epson> ho questo errore:
<cybernova> si scusa Epson mio lapsus è questo il comando: adduser "$(whoami)" lpadmin
<krabador> krash_,  imposta un altro server, nel menu a cascata, come garr, in italia
<Epson> ok riprovo
<krabador> krash_, chiudi tutto correttamente e dai da terminale sudo apt-get update
<Epson> grazie cybernova, ora vado al link
<Epson> mi si è aperta la pagina Cups
<Epson> che significa?
<krash_> ok, ora è tornato veloce, in compenso mi si è aperto in automatico questo link sul browser: http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<cybernova> Epson, cups è il sistema che gestisce la stampa su linux, guarda da li i settaggi e se c'è qualcosa che non va
<cybernova> ti permette anche di modificare le impostazioni
<krash_> la seconda volta non lo ha fatto, grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> krash_, di niente
<Epson> sono niubbo... non ci capisco molto...
<cybernova> Epson, guarda nella scheda Administration
<Epson> si
<Epson> non capisco come mai stiampi in bianco :(
<alex______> eccomi
<alex______> amd athlon xp xp 2400 +
<alex______> hp0024
<alex______> id cpu: 000006a0
<cybernova> Epson, è finito l'inchiostro lol
<alex______> id cpu esteso 000007a0
<Epson> no, con escputil i livelli sono ok :(
<alex______> barton
<alex______> istruzione cpu a2
<alex______> frq: 530.1 mhz:4,00x132.5
<Epson> la pagina di prova è uscita a colori e nera, quindi l'inchiostro c'è
<Epson> è come se mancasse un comando
<Epson> se stampo un file pdf o con libreoffice, esce bianco
<alex______> krabador  ti ho scritto tutto il processore
<Epson> Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided
<Epson> che vuol dire?
<alex______> quando puoi
<alex______> leggoù
<krabador> alex______, che sistema c'è li' dentro attualmente?
<alex______> xp
<alex______> è lentissimo
<krabador> alex______, ha il flag pae, puoi provare lubuntu e xubuntu all'ultima versione
<alex______> ok perfetto
<alex______> grazie mille per la tua consulenza
<krabador> alex______, di nulla
<cybernova> Epson, è tutto nella norma
<alex______> sei stato molto gentile
<cybernova> Epson, cat /etc/cups/printers.conf  da terminale e tutto su ubuntu.pastebin come prima
<alex______> ultima cosa e meglio lubuntu o xbuntu
<Epson> grazie cybernova riprovo
<Epson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6916640/
<krabador> alex______, lubuntu è la piu' leggera di tutte
<krabador> !ubuntu | alex______
<ubot-it> alex______: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !lubuntu | alex______
<ubot-it> alex______: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<krabador> !xubuntu | alex______
<alex______> si si conosco
<ubot-it> alex______: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<alex______> e fantastico
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> fatti un'idea
<alex______> peccato che non possa far girare un gioco
<alex______> che amo moltissimo
<alex______> metin
<alex______> :)
<cybernova> Epson, prova a dare da terminale questo comando:
<cybernova> sudo lpadmin -p EPSON-Epson-Stylus-SX110 -o job-sheets-default=none,standard
<cybernova> e poi prova a stampare
<Dap_> ho un problema con i thread in c : something not a structure or union ?
<Epson> ora provo cybernova
<krabador> !chat | Dap_
<ubot-it> Dap_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dap_> ma i thread non riguardano linux ?
<krabador> !chat | Dap_
<ubot-it> Dap_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Epson> cybernova, sempre in bianco stampa... :(
<cybernova> allora non so cosa dirti mi spiace
<Epson> grazie lo stesso, provo a cambiare driver
<Epson> ti faccio sapere ;)
<cybernova> ok
<Epson> nulla
<Epson> secondo me è un bug
<Epson> visto che ho sia ubuntu 12.04 che zorin 6.4, provo a vedere se da zorin stampo
<Epson> ti ricontatto magari dopo cybernova ;)
<Epson> dammi alcuni minuti che cambio s.o.
<akis24> sera
<Epson> salve
<Epson> cybernova ho risolto
<Epson> non so come, ho tolto le cartucce, le ho rimesse, ho dato un pugno sulla stampante ed è ripartita :D
<akis24> me lo segno :)
<Epson> solo che ho un problema... alla fine di ogni stampa esce una pagina con scritte le informazioni sulla stampante... Job ID, Driver Version, Printer, ecc.... come eliminare?
<Epson> cioè ora stampa ma esce un'altra pagina a fine documento con tutte le caratteristiche.... bisogna disabilitare qualcosa?
<Epson> su zorin non mi dà sto problema, anche perchè ho smanettato col CUPS solo qui su Ubuntu
<akis24> Epson:  prova a vedere nelle opzioni di stampa
<Epson> dal sito cups? come fare?
<akis24> da pc intendevo
<Epson> cioè la prima pagina esce più in basso (come se avesse un margine superiore extra e poi sull'altra pagina escono ste informazioni
<Epson> ad ogni stampa esce la test page
<Epson> per favore help!!!
<Epson> mi ridate il sito cups x favore?
<Epson> già trovato
<Epson> ma perchè esce la test page???
<Epson> forse perchè sono in questo gruppo CUPS?
<Epson> come faccio a togliermi?
<cybernova> Epson, prova a dare questo: sudo lpadmin -p EPSON-Epson-Stylus-SX110 -o job-sheets-default=none
<enzotib> Epson, come dice akis24, vedi le impostazioni della stampante
<Epson> ora funziona
<Epson> ricapitolando
<Epson> Ho una Epson Stylus SX 110
<Epson> stampava pagine di prova perfette ma lasciava i fogli in bianco, come se non li leggesse
<Epson> Non è servito a nulla aggiornare i driver
<Epson> andavano bene quelli di default
<cybernova> ma i vecchi metodi funzionano sempre
<Epson> forse il problema risiede nelle cartucce compatibili
<Epson> ho dovuto aprire la stampante
<Epson> manualmente rimuovere le cartucce col carrello in movimento (rischiando la rottura)
<Epson> poichè non si arrestava più nel punto esatto per permettere alle cartucce la sostituzione
<Epson> le ho tolte e rimesse
<Epson> ho riavviato tutto e ha funzionato tutto
<Epson> poi grazie a cybernova ho tolto la fastidiosa pagina di test
<Epson> a fine stampa, con quel comando
<Epson> quindi il problema risiede nelle testine
<Epson> cioè la pagina di prova funziona, un pdf no. forse sono 2 comandi differenti
<Epson> stampare una pagina di prova non è la stessa cosa che stampare un file, boh...
<Epson> cmq ho risolto, grz ;)
<cybernova> bene dai l'importante è quello
<cybernova> vi saluto, buona serata
<cristian_c> Epson, che comunque, non vedo cosa c'entri con ubuntu
<Epson> buona serata a te cybernova
<Epson> non c'entra con ubuntu cristian
<Epson> le cartucce compatibili non sono state riconosciute evidentemente ;)
<Epson> non so se è questa distro o in generale
<cristian_c> Epson, io di solito, se stampa pagine bianche o malformate, avvio pulizia cartucce o allineamento testine
<cristian_c> Epson, in ogni caso acquisto sempre cartucce originali epson e quindi evito sorprese
<Epson> hai ragione ma non ho alcun programma x allineamento o pulizia su ubuntu...
<Stefano__> Ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente di linux ubuntu 13.10, mai usato un OS linux prima d'ora. Ho un piccolo problema, non riesco a formattare le chiavi usb. Faccio clik destro - formattare- continuo, ma non succede nulla. Mi potete aiutare? Grazie
<Epson> e cmq la stampa è venuta bene, forse semplicemente le testine hanno i contatti difettosi
<Epson> stefano usa gparted
<Epson> il programma migliore secondo me
<Stefano__> Grazie epson, ma non è un po' scomodo? Come mai non si può fare dall'opzione normale?
<akis24> Stefano__:  non sei su winz... ora
<cristian_c> Epson, io lo faccio dalla stampante stessa
<Epson> cristian a me la stampante non permette questo servizio
<cristian_c> Epson, anche per rimuovere le cartucce, leggo le istruzioni :P
<Stefano__> non so neanche cosa sia winz.. :/
<Epson> la mia stampante è nata x windows
<akis24> Stefano__: a usare gparted è facile comunque
<Epson> non so manco se è compatibile x ubuntu
<cristian_c> Epson, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/StrumentiStampanti
<Epson> anzi credo proprio di no. sul sito ufficiale manco i drivers stanno
<Stefano__> Grazie ad entrambi ragazzi, buona serata!
<Epson> grazie cristian io uso escputil
<Epson> ciao stefano ;)
<Epson> buona serata
<akis24> !gparted | Stefano__
<ubot-it> Stefano__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Epson> non funge escputil
<Epson> cmq grz cristian, magari provo con ink
<Epson> ;)
<Epson> buona serata a voi e grz ;)
<cristian_c> 	Epson Stylus SX110	Color inkjet printer, max. 5760x1440 dpi, works Perfectly
<furio> ho scaricato ubuntu ma non capisco dove e finito il download
<cristian_c> furio, sei in windows?
<furio> si
<cristian_c> furio, cerca nella cartella scaricati del tuo browser
<cristian_c> esattamente dove vengono salvati tutti gli altri file
<furio> guardo poi ti dico, intanto grazie
<furio> sto usando firefox e nella cartella download non trovo nulla, sono tre volte che provo a scaricare ma il risultato e sempre nulla
<cristian_c> furio, controlla nella finestra Download di firefox, lì è scritto dove l'ha salvato
<furio> come ti ho appena detto in download di firefox non risulta nulla forse non scarica come deve, per questo voglio passare a ubuntu window mi fa dannare
<cristian_c> furio, allora non l'hai scaricato
<akis24> furio:  di solito sono nella cartella documenti/downloads
<furio> scusa il disturbo, ora riprovo il tutto e se finalmente ci riesco ti chiedero consigli su come usarlo. Grazie
<akis24> furio: ti basta fare la prova a riscaricare senza far partire il download e vedrai dove si trova...
<giada1207> ciao
<giada1207> ho bisogno di aiuto
<giada1207> c'è qualcuno???
<Ph0enix> io ci sono
<Ph0enix> ma sono quasi inutile
<giada1207> ciao ph0enix
<Ph0enix> ciao giada1207
<giada1207> :(
<Ph0enix> ma se scrivi magari qualcuno ti risponde
<giada1207> ascolta...
<giada1207> con windows mi becco tutti i tipi dimalware e spyware del mondo perciò mi son decisa a mettere su ubuntu ....ma non so come fare io ho windows 8.1
<Ph0enix> ok beh è semplice
<giada1207> menomale
<Ph0enix> innanzitutto vuoi ubuntu? o qualche derivata tipo xubuntu? lubuntu?
<giada1207> non so neanche che differenza ci sia...son proprio digiuna di queste coae
<Ph0enix> hai provato a vedere in rete o su youtube le interfacce grafiche?
<giada1207> cose
<Ph0enix> ok
<Ph0enix> va beh
<Ph0enix> andiamo di ubuntu
<giada1207> ok
<Ph0enix> basta che vai sul sito ufficiale
<giada1207> ci son stata
<Ph0enix> e scarichi l'iso
<Ph0enix> apportuna per la tua architettura
<Ph0enix> ormai sono tutte 64 bit
<giada1207> io ho scaricato quella con aggiornamenti di 5 anni
<giada1207> già sta scaricando
<Ph0enix> dimmi un po' il nome
<giada1207> ok aspetta che vedo...
<giada1207> ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ph0enix> ah ok è la 12.04
<giada1207> si
<giada1207> va bene?
<Ph0enix> si si ok
<Ph0enix> è un po' vecchia
<Ph0enix> ci sarebbe la 13.10
<Ph0enix> e fra pcoo esce la 14.04
<Ph0enix> cmq
<Ph0enix> va bene
<Ph0enix> io sto usanto quella
<giada1207> se è meglio la 13 scarico quella...solo che mi dice che gli aggiornamenti son solo x 9 mesi
<Ph0enix> beh mettiamola così
<Ph0enix> se scarichi la 13.10
<Ph0enix> puoi puoi aggiornare a 14.04 senza troppi problemi
<Ph0enix> invece se scarichi la 12.04 magari c'è un po' più da rognare
<giada1207> ok bene grazie, allora scarico la 13
<giada1207> e però una volta scaricata??
<Ph0enix> beh poi per installarla puoi installare tramite cd o usb
<Ph0enix> io faccio sempre da usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbbwin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbbwin'
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<giada1207> si solo che non so come fare per disattivare secur boot e compagnia bella che windoiws ha su 8
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ph0enix> giada1207 su windows 8 devi disattivare la sospensione automatica all'arresto
<Ph0enix> anche
<giada1207> :((((((( aiuto
<giada1207> son gia persa
<Ph0enix> ma non ci vuole nulla
<giada1207> da sola nn ce la farò mai
<giada1207> aspè mi scrivo tt quello che mi stai dicendo
<giada1207> se ho capito bene una volta che ho la iso la carico su quel programma li e poi lui me la converte in usb?
<Ph0enix> te la copia sulla usb
<giada1207> ok
<Ph0enix> e diventa un usb avviabile
<giada1207> poi in pratica cosa devo fare'
<Ph0enix> cioè all'avvio del sistema se inserisci l'usb
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giada1207> avrei bisogno che mi dici proprio passaggio x passaggio....se non ti scoccia troppo
<Ph0enix> dovrebbe partire l'installazione
<Ph0enix> giada1207, cmq leggiti il wiki che ti ha mandato jester-
<Ph0enix> è molto preciso nei passaggi
<giada1207> asp....scusami ma non ci sto capendo un cavolo
<giada1207> dunque.....ricapitoliamo un attimo:
<giada1207> io passo ubuntu su key
<giada1207> e fin qui ci sono
<Ph0enix> ok
<giada1207> poi devo disattivarlo o no il boot?
<giada1207> il uefi?
<Ph0enix> eh dipende dal tuo pc
<jester-> dovresti legger le guide
<Ph0enix> ma credo di si
<giada1207> e questo mi spaventa abbastanza.....
<giada1207> comuque...una volta disattivate tutte le protezioni nella pratica cosa devo fare? cioè spengo e poi?
<Ph0enix> metti la usb
<Ph0enix> e parte la procedura di installazione
<Ph0enix> (ah controlla nel bios l'ordine di boot)
<giada1207> ma la inserisco dopo aver spento il pc e averlo riavviato?
<giada1207> si devo mettere la key
<krabador> !uefi | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Ph0enix> quando riavvi la usb deve essere inserita
<giada1207> cos'è device???
<Ph0enix> device = dispositivo
<giada1207> grazie krabador
<giada1207> il problema è che non so neanche come fare a vedere le èpartizioni
<Ph0enix> giada1207, quando parte l'intallazione
<Ph0enix> ti fa scegliere come partizionare il disco
<giada1207> no, ti domandavo se dovevo cambiare ordine con device come prima scelta
<Ph0enix> tu fai partizionamento manuale
<Ph0enix> si
<Ph0enix> devi mettere usb al primo posto
<Ph0enix> se no non parte il programma di installazione quando riavvi
<Ph0enix> giada1207, ma non hai qualche amico che ti può aiutare?
<Ph0enix> ormai ubuntu è usato
<giada1207> no phoenix, purtroppo devo fare da sola
<giada1207> ma io anni fa ho già fatto ste cose qua solo che mi son scordata come si fa perciò se tu mi spieghi bene io credo di riuscirci
<Ph0enix> ah ok cmq davvero non è complicato, cioè io non ho mai avuto pc con uefi ma se leggi le guide che ti hanno mandato
<Ph0enix> basta seguirle passo passo
<giada1207> ok , cosa indispensabile: per accedere al bios come si fa???
<Ph0enix> dipende dal tuo pc, all'avvio cmq te lo dice
<Ph0enix> io devo premere f2 per esempio
<Ph0enix> in alcuni pc f9
<giada1207> ok me lo cerco in google
<giada1207> una cosa...quando io cambio l'ordine del boot e riavvio lui parte con la usb...e da li c'è un menù o qualcosa che dica "installazione"
<giada1207> o è da fare tutto manualmente
<Ph0enix> si
<Ph0enix> appare un menu
<giada1207> clicco installazione e poi fa tutto da solo???
<Ph0enix> con su  scritto come prima opzione : prova il sistema operativo senza modificare il computer
<Ph0enix> se clicchi li, praticamente ti parte il sistema ma non ti installa nulla, percui se riavvi torna tutto come prima
<Ph0enix> poi c'è l'opzione "installa su questo computer"
<Ph0enix> se clicchi quello parte il programma di installazione
<Ph0enix> ti fa scegliere tastiera , ora, username e password
<giada1207> ok una cosa: quando io devo scegliere la partizione come mi comporto? io vorrei eliminare del tutto windows...è possibile oppure mi fa creare un'altra partizione a parte?
<Ph0enix> giada1207, puoi eliminare del tutto windows
<Ph0enix> ma se vuoi un consiglio tienilo almeno all'inizio
<giada1207> scegliendo la sua partizione e ce lo sovrascrive??
<giada1207> e poi però come lo cancello?
<Ph0enix> beh durante l'installazione
<Ph0enix> ti dice come vuoi partizionare il disco e ci sono diverse opzioni
<Ph0enix> 1) cancella windows e metti linux
<Ph0enix> 2) installa linux da parte a windows
<Ph0enix> e 3) partizionamento manuale
<Ph0enix> io faccio sempre 3
<Ph0enix> così vedo che partizioni fare
<Ph0enix> cmq ne servono 2
<Ph0enix> almeno
<Ph0enix> per linux dico
<giada1207> perchè il mio non ha partizioni...cioè, una volta son andata a vederle e ne ha una sola dove sta windows, non ha neanche quella di ripristino
<Ph0enix> ok ma si possono ridurre
<Ph0enix> e fare spazio
<Ph0enix> per altre
<giada1207> che io nn so farlo....ma tanto sovrascriverò
<giada1207> quindi dovrò fare opzione 1
<Ph0enix> si
<giada1207> credo di aver capito , sei stato molto gentile e esauriente, :)
<Ph0enix> meno male
<Ph0enix> :)
<giada1207> se riesco nellimpresa merito tuo :)
<Ph0enix> giada1207, ma per cosa usi il computer te?
<giada1207> in che senso?
<Ph0enix> cioè che programmi usi
<giada1207> prevalentemente per ascoltare musica, usare peer to peer, posta elettronica, video, film, fotografie, documentarmi...un pò tutto
<giada1207> è che mi si è installato un cavolo di malware che non riesco a debellare neanche con le guide in rete....si chiama instant saving app
<Ph0enix> ok senti mettiamo caso che riesci nell'impresa di installare linux
<giada1207> è una robaccia pazzesca
<Ph0enix> poi i programmi non è detto che siano identici
<giada1207> ha accesso a tutti i miei dati e non posso eliminarlo perchè c'è ma non risulta tra i programmi
<Ph0enix> e non si isntallano come su windows
<giada1207> perciò che tolgo tutto e metto linux
<Ph0enix> ma windows è originale?
<giada1207> si, ho comprato il pc con windows 8 e poi mi ha fatto l'aggiornamento a 8.1
<giada1207> si lo so che son programmi differenti....è un po più una menata forse trovarli  per ubuntu, ma onestamente preferisco magari non usare i miei programmi usuali che avere fissi virus nel sistema
<giada1207> comunque sei stato utilissimo, grazie e buonanotte...domani faccio installazione e speriamo in bene
<Ph0enix> ok giada1207
<giada1207> ciao, :**
<Ph0enix> se vuoi un altro suggerimento per i softawere
<Ph0enix> usa alternative to
<giada1207> si
<giada1207> che cos'è?
<Ph0enix> un sito
<Ph0enix> pe'
<Ph0enix> http://alternativeto.net/
<Ph0enix> basta che metti i software che conosci
<Ph0enix> e ti trova quelli simili
<Ph0enix> tu filtrali per linux così sai come si chiamano
<giada1207> perfetto, grazie!
<giada1207> solo che son tutti in inglese x linux??
<Ph0enix> no no
<Ph0enix> la lingua è in italiano
<Ph0enix> la imposti durante l'installazione
<giada1207> ecco....però per leggere la descrizione dei software è una bella impresa
<Ph0enix> no ti serve
<giada1207> da che vedo son scritte in inglese tutte
<Ph0enix> è il sito che è in inglese
<Ph0enix> allora ti faccio un esempio
<Ph0enix> dimmi un programma
<Ph0enix> che usi spesso su windows
<Ph0enix> per ascoltare musica ad esempio che usi?
<giada1207> foobar 2000
<Ph0enix> ecco inseriscilo nel campo di ricerca
<Ph0enix> del sito che ti ho mandato
<Ph0enix> ah no è un app
<Ph0enix> non è un programma
<Ph0enix> beh niente lascia perdere ti sto solo confondendo le idee
<Ph0enix> fai così se hai ancora problemi vieni qui e chiedi fai prima :)
<giada1207> si, ho visto, fantastico..cosi non perdo i miei programmi..me l'ha trovato
<Ph0enix> no giada1207 non era quello che volevo farti vedere
<giada1207> ah è un'app....io manco me ne ero accorta
<Ph0enix> cmq se metti per esempio winamp
<Ph0enix> ti trova tanti programmi simili a winamp
<giada1207> ok si facciamo cosi...per adesso provo a installare e poi se ci riesco torno a chiedere suggerimenti :))
<Ph0enix> tu metti come filtro linux e trovi i programmi simili a winamp per linux
<Ph0enix> tutto qui
<Ph0enix> ok brava :P
<giada1207> grazie ;))
<Ph0enix> giada1207, ma di dove sei?
<giada1207> io son fiorentina ma vivo a perugia
<Ph0enix> ok
<Ph0enix> se abitavi vicino a casa mia te lo istallavo io
<Ph0enix> ma sei lontana
<Ph0enix> quindi nietne :P
<giada1207> era meglio infatti :( speriamo di non dover seppellire il mio pc
<Ph0enix> ma va non succede nulla
<Ph0enix> mica si rompe
<Ph0enix> ricordati solo di salvarti tutte le cose importanti
<giada1207> semmai mi resta schermo nero e poi devo spendere x il tecnico...poco male coi prezzi che hanno :)
<Ph0enix> ma va giada1207
<Ph0enix> veramente prova a chiedere a qualche amico nerd piuttosto
<giada1207> ecco...non ci avevo pensato....mannaggia non ho hd esterno
<Ph0enix> sono cavolate e non vale la pena di spenderci soldi
<giada1207> mi sa che devo rimandare uffa
<giada1207> comunque ti ringrazio ora ho tuttoi scritto e appena posso installerò
<giada1207> vado
<Ph0enix> ok
<Ph0enix> notte
<giada1207> grazie b notte!
<Ph0enix> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-12
<xubuntu821> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<osho0000> salve, ho appena reinsallato 12.04 e la ventola scalda molto
<osho0000> in additional hardware non mi mostra i driver grafici fgrlx
<glpiana> osho0000, prima di reinstallare te li mostrava?
<osho0000> prima avevo installati i fglrx
<glpiana> osho0000, prima di reinstallare te li mostrava?
<osho0000> adesso mi mostra i proprietary solo della scheda wireless
<osho0000> si
<glpiana> osho0000, il sistema è aggiornato?
<osho0000> sisi
<glpiana> osho0000, avevi la 12.04 anche prima?
<osho0000> si, alla fine la 12.04.4
<glpiana> mi pare strano che prima te li proponesse e ora no che altro è cambiato?
<osho0000> ho reinstallato win7, provato a mettere la 13.10 in boot, poi ho canc la la 13.10 e rimesso la 12.04
<osho0000> nient altro
<glpiana> osho0000, apri un terminale
<glpiana> osho0000, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<osho0000> fatto
<glpiana> osho0000, scrivi: uname -a           e copia qui la riga che esce
<osho0000> Linux luka-Notebook 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:37:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> osho0000, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | osho0000
<ubot-it> osho0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<osho0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918810/
<glpiana> osho0000, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic
<osho0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918819/
<glpiana> osho0000, metti su pastebin l'output di lspci
<osho0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918821/
<glpiana> osho0000, non so aiutarti
<osho0000> ok va bene :) grazie comunque
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Marisa91> Salve a tutti dopo aver installato Ubuntu 13.10 non parte il flash player, nonostante abbia fatto l'installazione manuele di dice "ultima versione già scaricata"...perchè non funziona??
<Marisa91> ho scaricato anche il .deb ma niente...suggerimenti?
<jester-> Marisa91: non devi scaricare il deb. levalo e installa flashplugin-installer
<Marisa91> mi dice come disinstallarlo dal terminale grazie
<jester-> Marisa91: dpkg -l | grep flash e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Marisa91
<ubot-it> Marisa91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Marisa91> jester non ho ben capito, se puoi dirmi come disinstallarlo e installarlo bene, ti ringrazio
<jester-> Marisa91: da terminale grep flash e metti la risposta nel pastebin, è per vedere il nome del pacco
<Marisa91> scusa jester, perdonami la mia ignoranza, puoi dirmi cosa scrivere esattamente nel terminale? sudo..
<jester-> Marisa91:  dpkg -l | grep flash
<jester-> copia e incolla
<Marisa91> sotto compare "ii flashplugin-installer"....e poi ricomincia a chiedermi le istruzioni che faccio dopo?
<jester-> Marisa91: istruzioni de che
<jester-> il comando che ti ho passato di solito non fa domande
<jester-> Marisa91: devi usare pastebin o non si capisce un tubo
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Marisa91> hai letto jester?
<jester-> Marisa91: io si cerca di fare altrettanto
<jester-> Marisa91: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   e poi metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | Marisa91
<ubot-it> Marisa91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Marisa91: usa il copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> e poi dal terminale al pastebin
<unclesam> Salve, poca gente qui...
<dIEGO_> nkkn
<dIEGO_> ehi,ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare? ho 2 problemi fondamentali al momento,primo non riesco ad installare flash per la riproduzione dei videoonline,secondo e questa e brutta,non riesco a modificare il bootlauncher per poter scegliere il sistema operativo da usare all'accensione)
<dIEGO_> ..graziee..
<jester-> dIEGO_:  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'   e poi metti nel paste
<dIEGO_> ..?scusa,ma non capisco?
<dIEGO_> cos'è il paste?
<jester-> dIEGO_: dai il comando nel terminale
<dIEGO_> ok,l'hofatto,ma alla guida c'ero già arrivato..comunque ho capito,l'ho installato dal software center..puoi aiutarmi con la questione del boot launcher..
<dIEGO_> ?..perpiacere..
<jester-> dIEGO_: che problema col boot
<dIEGO_> voglio impostare in modo che quando accendo il pc posso scegliere tra windows 8 o ubuntu..ho visto che si può fare usando linux secure,ma non riesco a far partire..c'è un altro modo..
<dIEGO_> ?
<davide> raga quando metto la chiocciola mi compare anche un punto con altgr+simbolo della chiocciola
<jester-> dIEGO_: cioè non vedi il menu al boot?
<dIEGO_> si,cioè non posso scegliere all'accensione,ma devo forzare il riavvio da windows..
<jester-> dIEGO_: forzare il riavvio da winz?
<glpiana> davide, un punto?
<dIEGO_> http://www.inthebit.it/dualboot-windows-8-e-ubuntu-con-uefi-abilitato ..questo è il mio problema ed è anche la soluzione che ho provato..
<davide> si quando metto la chioccioa conaltgr mi compare davanti aal chiocciola un punto
<glpiana> davide, fallo qui ora che vediamo
<davide> @ qui funziona con altro pc in evolution m icompare il ounto
<glpiana> davide, potrebbe essere un problema di tastiera. hai porvato a collegarne un'altra?
<jester-> !uefi | dIEGO_
<ubot-it> dIEGO_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<davide> ok prova, adesso devo andare grazie dell'aiuto!!;)
<dIEGO_> ..ma io l'ho già installato,con la partizione fatta e tutto quanto,non capisco come poter creare una live usb per linux secure remix..
<davide> eccomi. mettere evolutio in italiano
<davide> scusate evolution in italiano
<davide> esiste un controolo nomi come in outlook in ubuntu 13.10
<luca> ciao
<luca> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<luca> :)
<luca> grazie
<dIEGO_> ..ma io l'ho già installato,con la partizione fatta e tutto quanto,non capisco come poter creare una live usb per linux secure remix.
<dIEGO_> ci ho provato anvhe prima ma..
<davide> cambiat otastiera ma il punto prima della chiocciola c'è sempre
<jester-> dIEGO_: parte o no il sistema
<luca> se volessi passare da xubuntu a ubuntu server , devo reinstallare la distro o basta installare dei pacchetti?
<luca> e poi perdo i dati?
<luca> grazie in anticipo
<jester-> luca: a quale pro server
<davide> vado a mangiare
<dIEGO_> si,ubuntu funziona,parte e tutto ok,ma non funziona in dualboot con windows..non so come spiegare,quando accendo il pc,la prima cosa che vedo dovrebbe essere se usare Wind.8 oppure ubuntu,no?..beh ecco,non lo fa.parte sempre windows.
<luca> per condividere file sia sulla rete locale che su rete mobile
<dIEGO_> ora,ho seguito la guida ma non riesco a masterizzare un file iso su una usb..che prigramma devo usare?
<jester-> dIEGO_: devi scaricare la remix fare un cd o usb e usarla
<jester-> come da guida
<luca> lo posso fare con ubuntu server no?
<jester-> luca: la server è piu o meno sempre lo stesso sistema, installa samba e apache
<dIEGO_> si,ma come lo masterizzo su usb?Unetbootin non funziona,non apre l' .exe,ho provato yumi,non va uguale..
<jester-> dIEGO_: non c'è nessun exe in linux
<luca> e posso vederlo anche dalla rete
<jester-> e nemmeno yumi in ubuntu
<jester-> luca: si
<jester-> luca: e ssh-server
<luca> ok allora provo grazie.. :)
<luca> esco..
<jester-> !usbwin | dIEGO_
<ubot-it> dIEGO_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<dIEGO_> ok,lo lo scarico da windows,poi installo il live di secure remix e poi riavvio ubuntu?
<jester-> ma se ubuntu non parte come la rivvii
<jester-> riavvii
<jester-> !uefi | parte ripristino del boot loader
<ubot-it> parte ripristino del boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> Riparazione bootloader
<dIEGO_> ma..no,sul serio..io l'ho installato ieri,funziona e lo sto usando anche adesso!..ma per farlo partire devo entrare da windows..non posso scegliere di usarlo al suo posto.
<dIEGO_> capito qul'è il mio problema?
<jester-> dIEGO_: ma va? e da winz come lo avvii
<jester-> non esiste avviare da winz un linux intallato su partizione
<dIEGO_> modifca impostazioni PC - Generale_riavvia ora - da dispositivo usb (ma non c'è nessun dispositivo inserito eppure parte lo stesso)
<jester-> lol
<dIEGO_> va bene,intanto provo a creare secure remix da windows su una chiavetta,poi turno su ubuntu e la faccio partire..dovrebbe funzionare...vi pregoo,ditemi di si..
<jester-> dIEGO_: fai  lo gnorri? l'hai letta la guida?
<jester-> devi fare boot da usb remix
<dIEGO_> okok,mi sono spiegato male..ora provo,grazie mille..
<rizzelli> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con firefox, su molti siti lo streaming è molto lento, a scatti, a volte anche su youtube, mentre chrome è molto piu fluido... il problema è che vorrei usare firefox perchè lo ritengo migliore e piu supportato...come potrei fare?
<jester-> rizzelli: che flash hai installato
<rizzelli> jester: credo l'ultimo
<rizzelli> (ho ubuntu 12.10 dimenticavo...)
<jester-> rizzelli: cosa risponde dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rizzelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6919602/
<jester-> rizzelli: sudo rm -r .macromedia
<rizzelli> jester fatto
<jester-> mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<rizzelli> jester: fatto
<jester-> sudo apt-get install reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<rizzelli> jester: fatto
<jester-> prova il tubbo
<rizzelli> youtube funziona bene, altri siti hanno un leggero blocco
<rizzelli> può essere che firefox usa meno ram di chrome?
<jester-> secondo me non centra ff
<rizzelli> e cosa potrebbe essere?
<jester-> è problema di connessione o sito
<rizzelli> però gli stessi siti con chrome vanno bene in streaming
<rizzelli> solo che chrome/chromium è inaffidabile
<rizzelli> jester: opera che ne pensi?
<peppino> una domanda....ma quale versione di linux gira su un computer con  8Mb di scheda video??????????
<peppino> dettagli notebook pentium III 996 mhz , credo con architettura i386  , ram 376. hd20 gb
<peppino> quale versione di lunx posso installare premesso che la sua scheda video ha solo 8mb
<peppino> ma non risponde nessuno scusatemi??? come funziona la chat?
<glpiana> peppino, funziona ch chi ti sa rispondere lo fa. inoltre è un canale dedicato al supporto di ubuntu e ubuntu non penso possa girare su un pc con quelle caratteristiche. puoi al massimo provare la sua versione più leggera, lubuntu
<glpiana> !lubuntu | peppino
<ubot-it> peppino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<peppino> ma scusa ubuntu non è linux?? o meglio una distro???
<glpiana> peppino, certo
<peppino> ok quindi un computer del genre cosa potrei farci
<glpiana> peppino, ti ho risposto, al massimo ci provi lubuntu. per le altre distribuzioni di linux chiedi altrove
<peppino> ok grazie
<zeia> ciao
<krabador> salve
<zeia_> chi  mi può aiutare?
<dIEGO_> ho avviato il live di secure remix e fatto il boot repair ad un certo punto mi dice che devo inserire nel terminale un codice..cosa vuol dire..cosa devo fare..grazie
<glpiana> che codice?
<dIEGO_> sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda7" dpkg --configure -a sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda7" apt-get install -fy sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda7" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common shim-signed linux-signed*
<glpiana> dIEGO_, dove hai preso sti comandi?
<dIEGO_> me li ha dati il boot repair di linux secure remix..sto cercando di impostare il dualboot..
<Miky_> Buon giorno a tutti
<Miky_> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare ad installare su ubuntu lo scanner della stampante epson sx 230? la stampante sono riuscito a installarla lo scanner no.
<Miky_> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> Miky_:
<krabador> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Miky_> come posso far funzionare lo scanner della mia stampante epson sx 230 su ubuntu?
<krabador> Miky_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4188999
<krabador> Miky_: che ubuntu ?
<Miky_> ubuntu 13.10 64 bit+
<krabador> Miky_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/281637/epson-stylus-sx230-wont-scan
<Miky_> Grazie , vado a vedere
<krabador> Miky_: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=epson
<stef___> salve a tutti
<krabador> salve
<stef___> un prob un pò insolito....posso?
<krabador> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stef___> dunque formattato il pc,erroneamente cambiato l avvio dal bios il pc non parte più ,notebook asus, e esce la scritta reboot and select etc. qualsiasi cd o dvd inserisco.
<stef___> il supporto parte all inizio ma poi si ferma
<krabador> stef___: che notebook
<dIEGO_> scusate,ma cosa significa"inserire il numero centrale" nella regostrazione al forum?
<krabador> attualmente non c'è nulla dentro?
<stef___> asus a55d
<stef___> ho provato con del o f2 a entrare nel bios ma niente
<stef___> no niente
<stef___> prima all inizio usciva la schermata asus adesso neanche quella
<krabador> stef___: entra nel bios e va a disabilitare secure boot control
<stef___> non riesco ad entrarci
<krabador> f2 o del all'avvio
<krabador> insistentemente
<krabador> o esc
<stef___> ho provato mille volte il risultato è la scritta che si ripete finchè non premo esc
<krabador> stef___: con tutti e tre i tasti?
<stef___> asp
<stef___> con esc adesso è uscita la scriita :select boot device
<krabador> bene
<stef___> che metto: hitachi,dvd opp setup
<krabador> stef___: che cosa devi far partire?
<stef___> bè il disco è formattato,vorrei installare un sistema operativo
<krabador> la risposta è in base a cosa devi installare
<stef___> osx?
<krabador> stef___: allora qui sei offtopic
<krabador> !chat | stef___
<ubot-it> stef___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stef___> appunto...sto scaricando ubuntu
<krabador> !installazione | stef___
<ubot-it> stef___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stef___> scherzavo
<stef___> grazie mille
<stef___> pensavo di aver ucciso il mio notebook
<dIEGO_> ho bisogno di capire come installare una tavola grafica wacom intuos pen S..c'è un topic nel forum che manda ad una guida,ma non capisco cosa devo fare.. -.-
<dIEGO_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/368242/wacom-graphics-tablet-cth-480-ctl-480-not-detected-in-ubuntu-13-10/390795#390795     __questa è la guida,ma se anche fosse scritta in italiano capirei uguale..
<fleurtherock> problema risolto basta solo rimuovere la tastiera americana
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> uso ubuntu 13.10 32 bit su un laptop samsung rc530. ho notato che con ubuntu la batteria dura sì e no 3 ore (navigando, senza fare nulla di impegnativo), mentre con windows 7 durava anche 6-7 ore
<Samul> l'ho notato già da molto ma, non avendo trovato soluzioni, ho deciso di chiedere qui solo ora. qualche soluzione?
<akis24> Samul:  potresti provare Indicator-Cpufreq ti permette di settare la frequenza della CPU  e per avviarlo la prima volta digita  indicator-cpufreq  avrai a disposizione diverse opzioni
<Samul> akis24: grazie, appena posso lo proverò
<akis24> di nulla
<xubuntu319> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu319> avrei un problema sull installazione di xubuntu su un portatile
<krabador> xubuntu319: quale
<xubuntu319> in pratica
<xubuntu319> appena lo avvio da cd mi si blocca sulla schermata di avvio con il semicerchio che gira con sopra l'icona di xubuntu
<xubuntu319> e dopo un po mi da errore
<krabador> xubuntu319: posta l'errore
<krabador> e prova nomodeset, in avvio di cd
<xubuntu319> si un attimo ragazzi appena me lo rida perchè ho gia riavviato il pc
<xubuntu319> scusate ma su linux non sono molto ferrato
<krabador> xubuntu319: prova, in avvio del cd, a selezionare, con f6 l'opzione nomodeset
<xubuntu319> va bene ora ci provo
<xubuntu319> fatto
<xubuntu319> mi chiede la lingua di installarlo ecc
<xubuntu319> o di provarlo
<xubuntu319> quindi ora posso procedere all'installazione?
<krabador> xubuntu319: seleziona la lingua
<xubuntu319> gia fatto
<krabador> hai premuto f6
<krabador> e selezionato nomodeset?
<xubuntu319> si
<krabador> sta andando avanti?
<xubuntu319> no
<xubuntu319> mi ha solo spuntato una x accanto alla voce
<krabador> xubuntu319: cpu / ram / scheda video del pc
<krabador> e versione di xubuntu
<xubuntu319> ok
<BlackLine> buonasera a tutti
<BlackLine> qualcuno può darmi indicazioni di cosa installare per virtualizzare in ubuntu server 12.04 LTS un client windows 7
<BlackLine> ???
<xubuntu319> allora 2.10 amd athlon 2 gb ram scheda video non ne ho idea
<xubuntu319> versione xubuntu 13.10
<krabador> xubuntu319: "non ne ho idea" è un problema
<xubuntu319> ti posso dire io modello di pc
<xubuntu319> ma la scheda non saprei come dirti
<krabador> xubuntu319: è tuo il pc ?
<xubuntu319> sis
<krabador> e non hai mai saputo che vga monta?
<xubuntu319> no
<krabador> athlon quale?
<xubuntu319> ora non ho il foglio con il modello
<xubuntu319> il pc è del 2009
<xubuntu319> la scheda video è una radeon
<krabador> xubuntu319: per inquadrare il problema servono queste informazioni
<xubuntu319> il pc è un hp probook 4515s
<xubuntu319> capisco
<xubuntu319> cercherò di reperirle
<xubuntu319> cmq grazia molte per l'aiuto
<krabador> xubuntu319: manda il cd in live, seleziona la lingua, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset, seleziona "prova senza installare"
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> ./join ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo1> ragazzi qual'è il canale di ubuntu per parlare un po di tutto di software ecc
<marcapi> Ciao atutti,avrei bisogno di un aiutino su mint 13 mate:se voglio istallare aggiornamenti o comandi da terminal......
<paolo1> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<paolo1> !channel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'channel'
<krabador> !chat | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo1> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<krabador> ma dovresti saperlo
<marcapi> mi da questo errore:E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.   che fare?
<krabador> marcapi: dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get update
<marcapi> gia fatto diverse volte...ma
<marcapi> poi dopo una lunga schermata si blocca tutto
<krabador> marcapi: hai messo ppa?
<marcapi> scusami ma ...mi spieghi?
<paolo1> krabador
<marcapi> inoltre non ho piu il wifi
<krabador> marcapi: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> !pastebin | marcapi
<ubot-it> marcapi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcapi> ok...arrrivo
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921770/
<krabador> marcapi: che ubuntu hai?
<krabador> marcapi: non si fa assistenza a mint qui
<krabador> mi spiace
<krabador> sei offtopic
<marcapi> mi dai un link?
<krabador> marcapi: cerca nelle risorse mint
<krabador> !chat | marcapi
<ubot-it> marcapi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcapi> grazie...
<matteo> sera..
<Guest48724> vorrei installare winxp su ubuntu 12.04 da penna usb... ho seguito molte guide ma non funziona..
<xubuntu319> krabador grazie lìho installato
<Guest48724> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> !chat | Guest48724
<ubot-it> Guest48724: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest48724> o cappa
<ugone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Drackmord92> salve... Qualcuno online?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Drackmord92
<ubot-it> Drackmord92: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Drackmord92> Chiedo scusa. Vorrei semplicemente sapere quale programma usare per creare una live usb drive di ubuntu
<Drackmord92> unetbootin non sembra funzionare e dd neanche... Sono su archlinux al momento
<enzotib> Drackmord92, da windows o da linux?
<Drackmord92> Sono su linux, ho precisato dopo =)
<enzotib> Drackmord92, dd funziona
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao esulu
<Drackmord92> ok, in sincerità non avevo provato perchè avevo letto che la iso normale non contiene l'mbr necessario... Provo
<enzotib> Drackmord92, le ISO recenti sono ibride, e possono essere copiate sul device senza problemi, però su sdb NON su sdb1
<Drackmord92> Sisi lo so... Grazie mille!
<paolo1> scusate ma da live non posso installare niente ?
<Drackmord92> Chiedo scusa, ma è sorto un inconveniene... La penna risulta funzionante, ma avviandola prima compare uno sfondo del colore caratteristico di ubuntu, poi lo shcermo si spegne e dopo un pò si sente il classico rullo di tamburi che avverte che ubuntu si è avviato... Però lo schermo rimane spendo. A qualcuno è mai successo?
<alessando___> sera a tutti, scusate, ho dei problemi nel vedere video streaming, sia con chromium sia con firefox. compare la seguente scritta: Your browser does not support Live stream playback
<alessando___> ho già installato i codec extra ma continua esattamente come prima
<alessando___> qualcuno sa come posso fare? Grazie mille :)
<krabador> alessando___: stream , da dove?
<alessando___> dalla web di la7 se intendi questo
<krabador> per la rai c'è un plugin firefox, per la mediaset c'è un plugin chrome / chromium
<alessando___> e per la 7 vanno bene? Dove potrei trovarli?
<krabador> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<Peace-> krabador: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=let+me+google+that+for+you
<krabador> alessando___: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-agent-switcher-for-c/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg    per chrome
<giada1207> ciao a tutti
<giada1207> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<giada1207> c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<giada1207> krabador ci sei?
<giada1207> c'èqualcuno?
<giada1207> krabador?
<krabador> giada1207: chiedi
<giada1207> oh, grazie :)
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giada1207> dunque, ti spiego: ieri abbiamo già parlato perchè io voglio installare ubuntu solo che non sapevo com,e fare e tu e un altro ieri mi avete infarinata un pò sul da farsi ma ho ancora dei dubbi
<giada1207> io ho già passato ubuntu (la iso) sulla kiavetta però ho notato che la iso è piu grande in GB rispetto a cio che mi è andato sulla key....è normale?
<krabador> giada1207: come hai fatto la chiavetta?
<giada1207> con universal usb installer
<paolo1> salve
<krabador> giada1207: conteneva qualcosa?
<giada1207> in realtà si
<giada1207> aveva alcune cartelle
<krabador> giada1207: non l'hai ancora provata?
<paolo1> raggazi ho ubuntu 13.10 se vorrei un interfaccia kde cosa posso fare
<giada1207> la chiavetta funziona solo che ubuntu sopra la key prende meno spazio
<giada1207> nn capisco come mai
<krabador> giada1207: se funziona, sta a posto cosi'
<giada1207> paolo1 " se vorrei" non si dice ....se volessi semmai!
<krabador> paolo1: scarica direttamente kubuntu 13.10
<giada1207> ok adesso c'è il difficile.....
<paolo1> non vorrei perfere i dati
<paolo1> perdere
<giada1207> ieri era nata la questiuone che su win 8 c'è uefi e boot secure....e che quindi va disattivato prima di fare l'installazione...bene....un mio amico mi è andato a vedere le mie partizioni e sembrerebbe che questa uefi non ci sia...ma io vorreo esserne sicura, cosa devo fare?
<paolo1> non posso fare niente da qui da shello per avere interfaccia grafica kde
<paolo1> _
<paolo1> ovviemnte senza perdere i dati e senza che si impalla il sistema
<jester-> paolo1: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<giada1207> il mio windows ha circa 6 partizioni....un paio grosse in Gb e altre 3 piccolissime che son di ripristino....che devo fare con tutte ste fette di hd?
<krabador> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<giada1207> krabador mi stai leggendo vero? :-(
<paolo1> devo direttamente da qui jester _
<paolo1> _
<jester-> arai app gnome mischiate ma c'è modo di settare di vedere solo le kde
<jester-> paolo1: certo e poi termini sessione e cambi
<giada1207> non mi abbandonare x favore :(
<jester-> !uefi | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<paolo1> come termino sessione
<paolo1> ?
<jester-> giada1207: vedi che c'è come verificare
<jester-> paolo1: dal menu esci
<giada1207> ok do un'occhiata
<giada1207> no ma aspetta
<giada1207> sul mio mi sa che non c'è perchè la guida parla appunto che nel caso ci sia viene la prima partizione con scritto che è uefi
<giada1207> e nel miopc non esiste questa partizione efi
<paolo1> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<krabador> giada1207: in live apri gparted
<paolo1> non devo fare install ?
<jester-> giada1207: segui la guida
<giada1207> in live???? che vuol dire
<jester-> all'inizio c'è come verificare da winz
<krabador> giada1207: come hai fatto a vedere che la chiavetta funziona=
<krabador> ?
<giada1207> cioè???
<krabador> l'hai mai lanciata la chiavetta?
<giada1207> io ho un pò trafficato tra le cartelle che c'erano dentro e ho visto che era tutto a posto e poi quando ho installato il suo software ho visto che va tutto bene
<krabador> se non l'hai mai mandata in boot, non puoi dire che "va tutto bene"
<giada1207> chiede una password per accedere al contenuto e funziona tutto a dovere
<krabador> !live | giada1207
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<paolo1> jester c6
<giada1207> ok , allora cosa devo fare x provarla?
<jester-> paolo1: oh
<paolo1> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<paolo1> devo fare ?
<krabador> giada1207: spegnere il pc,  inserire la chiavetta, accendere il pc, e mandarla in boot
<jester-> paolo1: aspettare che finisca
<paolo1> che finisce chi
<giada1207> si ma se io spengo il pc mica mi avvia da chiavetta.....devo cambiare il device nel bios no???
<jester-> paolo1: il install kubuntu
<paolo1> jester lo so questo non sono mica rimbambito
<paolo1> lol
<krabador> giada1207: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<jester-> paolo1: sei distratto
<paolo1> dico io quando finisce di installare devo riavviare
<paolo1> che devo fare
<giada1207> :-DDD
<jester-> va che giada1207 99% è il solito fubbo
<paolo1> e poi posso installare kde su un atra inetrfaccia non e che devo eliminare l interfaccia di adesso prima
<jester-> paolo1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  fatto?
<giada1207> cosa jester??? che vuol dire?? :-/
<krabador> giada1207: adesso cosa stai usando?
<jester-> paolo1: avrai 2 interfacce a scelta
<giada1207> krabador sto usando cosa?
<giada1207> uffa non vi seguo
<paolo1> si
<mad_dog> giada1207: come sistema operativo :)
<krabador> giada1207: sistema operativo
<giada1207> windows 8.1
<giada1207> con sta confusione e 300 finestre aperte non seguo piu :P
<krabador> giada1207: manda uno screenshot delle partizioni che vedi da li
<giada1207> ok, ci provo
<giada1207> ehm...non so come si fa
<paolo1> jester lo sto instllando
<giada1207> no niente, l'ho trovato
<giada1207> ora faccio lo screen chot
<giada1207> si l'ho fatto ma nn so come si invia qua
<giada1207> ci sei krabador?
<krabador> !imagebin | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giada1207> http://imagebin.org/292985
<giada1207> visto, ce ne son 6 , non capisco a cosa servano tutte ste partizioni...
<krabador> giada1207: prova tranquillamente la pendrive adesso
<giada1207> e come faccio? devo entrare nel bios e cambiare l'ordine d'avvio?
<giada1207> lo chiedo a voi perchè sulla guida non ci ho capito nulla
<krabador> giada1207: o in quel modo, con il tasto di menu rapido boot, in avvio
<giada1207> e qual'è?? :((
<krabador> giada1207: cerca di conoscere la tua roba
<giada1207> nn è molto che ho windows 8 e poi è complicato.....lo dicono tutti, non ci si capisce niente
<giada1207> vedo se trovo su google info
<paolo1> jester l ho installato kubuntu-desktop adesso
<jester-> paolo1: adesso esci, cambi in kde e rientri
<paolo1> esci intendi cosa riavviare
<giada1207> ok una volta provata la key come faccio a tornare in modalità windows regolarmente?
<giada1207> e dopo questo, se la key funge come faccio a creare una partizione per ubuntu?
<jester-> paolo1: terminal la sessione corrente se dopo mezzo secolo che usi unity non l'hai ancora vista è inutile che spieghi
<jester-> riavvia
<krabador> giada1207: riavvii, ma in live puoi provare l'installazione
<giada1207> ....non capisco.... :(((
<jester-> defrag?
<giada1207> parlate troppo difficile
<giada1207> che è live?
<krabador> giada1207: la documentazione lo dice
<paolo1_> jester fatoo ma ho ancora la stessa inetrfaccia
<giada1207> non ho documentazione
<krabador> giada1207: vuoi installare ubuntu a fianco a windows?
<jester-> paolo1_: se non la cambi cliccando sul logo a destra del box user al login mi pare normale la cosa
<krabador> !wiki | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<giada1207> mi hanno consigliato di tenere anche windows ma io volevo eliminarlo del tutto.....che mi consigliate voi?
<paolo1_> dove la devo cambiare scusa ?
<giada1207> nella guida dice che per vedere se uefi è attivo basta guardare le partizioni....quindi nel mio pc è assente vero??? la guida dice che ci deve essere una partizione con scritto EFI e allora significa che c'è
<giada1207> me lo confermi krabador prima di fare danni??
<krabador> giada1207: windows conviene sempre tenerlo
<jester-> e fare il efrag di winz
<jester-> defrag
<giada1207> ok lo terrò
<paolo1_> jester da dove devo cambiare questa benedetta inetrfaccia
<giada1207> però dimmi un pò sta cosa del uefi....tu hai visto lo screen shot
<krabador> giada1207: ma semplicemente se vuoi tenerlo ed affiancare ubuntu , devi fare il defrag di win
<giada1207> io vorrei avere una partizione con win e una con ubuntu......non voglio fare le cose complicate
<krabador> giada1207: per quello, devi provare, in sessione live, con la pennetta, a vedere se durante l'installazione hai "installa ubuntu a fianco a windows"
<giada1207> no no aspetta....io windows lo riporto a stadio di fabbrica prima di installare ubuntu
<krabador> giada1207: è una delle opzione di installazione
<paolo1_> ragazzi qualcuno sa da dove si cambia l interfaccia
<paolo1_> ho unity ed adesso ho installato kubuntu desktop da synaptic per avere un interfaccia kde ma non so dove e lo switch per cambiare inetrfaccia
<giada1207> krabador......andiamo x gradi.......io prima di installare ubuntu formatto il pc e windows mi tornerà a stadio di fabbrica
<giada1207> poi se ci affianco ubuntu non è che resto senza spazio su disco?
<jester-> <jester-> paolo1_: se non la cambi cliccando sul logo a destra del box user al login mi pare normale la cosa
<jester-> paolo1_: hai le paturnie?
<giada1207> :-DD
<paolo1_> ma io non vedo nessun user al login jester se non hai capito
<paolo1_> ma ce l hai presente unity e dici a caso ?
<giada1207> come odio le chat....le odio perchè quando c'è da spiegare cose come queste si fa un minestrone e alla fine non si riesce a compicciare nulla
<paolo1_> o
<jester-> paolo1_: quello sopra dove metti la pass
<krabador> giada1207: fai come ti pare con win
<jester-> box=finestrella
<giada1207> si ma io ti domandavo SE affiancando ubuntu a win mi toglie spazio sul disco
<paolo1_> allora apro impostazioni di sistema ?
<krabador> giada1207: ma se vui affiancarlo, devi lanciare la pendrive in boot, avviare l'istallazione e selezionare l'opzione "installa a fianco di win"
<jester-> paolo1_: hai la finestra di login o accesso pirla diretto
<krabador> giada1207: da qualche parte lo spazio lo deve prendere.....
<krabador> giada1207: selezionando quell'opzione , ti fa scegliere quanto farne occupare.
<paolo1_> perche mi hai detto pirla ?
<jester-> paolo1_: non a te ma al tipo di accesso
<jester-> è una pirlata
<paolo1_> allora fai prima se mi dici i comandi da shell
<giada1207> si krabador...questo l'ho capito...sembrerebbe la cosa piu semplice da fare anche....ma siccome poi mi fa scegliere le partizioni è li che io ti domando come fare...
<krabador> giada1207: non "ti fa scegliere le partizioni"
<giada1207> :(
<krabador> giada1207: ci sono delle opzioni di installazione prima
<krabador> e puoi scegliere di affiancare
<krabador> se c'è, scegli quella, e poi ti fa solo scegliere quanto spazio dare ad ubuntu
<krabador> ed amen
<giada1207> ok, perfetto, ma ciò che ti domandavo prima è: quanto spazio devo scegliere
<Peace-> paolo1_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6fdufuKjc4
<krabador> giada1207: 20, 30 giga vanno bene
<giada1207> ma la memoria restante la posso usare con ubunut ?
<krabador> giada1207: si
<Peace-> paolo1_: lui lo fa da virtual box ma insomma devi cliccare al login sul simbolo di ubuntu e ti fa selezionare kde invece di ubunu default
<giada1207> ok......oh.....finalmente
<giada1207> ci s'è fatta
<giada1207> quindi ricapitolo: adesso tento di cambiare il boot, poi avvio da key , guardo se funge, poi riavvio windows, formatto e alla fine della formattazione ricambio il boot e mando la key e inizio con l'affiancamento del sistema operativo...confermami se dico bene
<krabador> "ti" s'è fatta.
<giada1207> perchè dici "ti" s'è fatta?
<krabador> giada1207: puoi fare con win quello che ti pare
<krabador> giada1207: se lo tieni, quasiasi cosa tenga, o di fabbrica, o no
<krabador> disabilita "avvio veloce"
<krabador> poi installi ubuntu
<giada1207> cos'è avvio veloce
<Peace-> giada1207: ma svegliarsi un po ?
<giada1207> peace...non sono una smanettona io e non mi intendo di queste cose......
<giada1207> nn siamo tutti nerd o tecnici
<paolo1> ok adesso capito dove scegliere l interfaccia cmq mi da un errore
<Peace-> giada1207: non si tratta di essere nerd , si tratta che per fare qualsiasi cosa ci si deve impegnare
<Peace-> giada1207: ti impegni cerchi un po in google segui le guide e poi al massimo chiedi ma non puoi chiedere tutto
<giada1207> ma io mi impegno! ma se no conosco i termini tecnici e alcune cose che male c'è...esiste apposta questo canale...sennò che ci sta a afer!
<paolo1> c era scriitto call e poi non ricordo ho fatto copia ma non me l ha copiato cmq diceva che mancava un file di installazione
<paolo1> posso fare uno screen da li ?
<paolo1> cosi l ho vedete ?
<krabador> paolo1: prova le varie ubuntu, in live, con cd o usb, scegli quella che ti piace di piu' o credi che ti vada meglio, fai il tuo backup, ed installa quella
<giada1207> va bè...grazie krabador, speriamo di non ammazzare il computer
<krabador> giada1207: di niente
<paolo1> ormai ho installato kubuntu-desktop ce l ho qui
<paolo1> come si fa uno screen quando scegli l interfaccia
<krabador> paolo1: ma se dovessero essersi sminchiate parecchie cose, te la deci tenere cosi'
<krabador> a te la scelta
<Peace-> paolo1: non si puo fare in realta in quella pagina
<Peace-> paolo1: ascolta prendi un cellulare e fai una foto
<paolo1> ok faccio adesso apsetta
<paolo1_> ok dove posto l immgine
<paolo1_> ?
<paolo1_> perche imagehack adesso e a pagamento
<krabador> !imagebin | paolo1_
<ubot-it> paolo1_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo1_> ok http://imagebin.org/292999
<Peace-> paolo1_: mm probabilmente hai il disco fisso un po pieno
<Peace-> paolo1_: e quindi kde si rifiuta di avviarsi
<paolo1_> su 120 gb ho 92 dsponibili non penso sia pieno ;)
<Peace-> paolo1_: sudo apt-get clean
<Peace-> paolo1_: probaibilmente hai la /tmp piena io riavvierei dopo
<Peace-> paolo1_: e prova a fare il login un altra volta con kde
<niklg3> ciao a tutti
<niklg3> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<niklg3> ma dai!
<niklg3> :D
<niklg3> cervo i cellulari con ubuntu li vendono?
<krabador> no
<niklg3> cercavo*
<Peace-> no
<niklg3> no?
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-touch
<krabador> per informazioni ulteriori
<Peace-> prendi un nexus e forse andra
<krabador> !touch
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'touch'
<Peace-> ma perdi la garanzia ovviamente
<krabador> niklg3: ma non il 5
<krabador> è stato escluso dallo sviluppo
<jester-> !nexus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nexus'
<jester-> !tablet
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<niklg3> caspita un bot forte :D
<niklg3> grazie krabador
<niklg3> quando è prevista la vendita?
<niklg3> !vendita
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vendita'
<niklg3> !rilascio
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<niklg3> !touch buy
<niklg3> !touch bay
<niklg3> !touch bey
<niklg3> !comandi
<niklg3> !help
<niklg3> !bot
<krabador> niklg3: non giocare col bot
<niklg3> come non giocare col bot O.o?
<niklg3> la lista comandi c'è?
<krabador> no
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'touch buy'
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-13
<akis24> giorno
<giada1207> buongiorno
<giada1207> domandina : ho un samsung del 2012, in teoria dovrebbe avere secure boot e uefi abilitato, ma la guida wiki dice che se ce lo ha deve comparire sulle partizioni del disco ( nel mio non compare, quindi dovrebbe in teoria non essere abilitato o mancante) invece dal bios dice che sono abilitati entrambi.....come mi muovo per installare ubunut??
<giada1207> un grazie enorme stratosferico a chiunque mi aiuterà....ci sto impazzendo da 3 giorni
<giada1207> .....bene....vedo che son sola :-(
<SerSe> ciao a tutti....c'è qualcuno per un consiglio?
<giada1207> c'è qualcuno=
<giada1207> vi prego è urgente
<alezinna> aiuto per installare wifi usb adapter N300 sitecom su ubuntu 12.1
<alezinna> ciao achab, mi aiuti?
<akis24> alezinna: apri il terminale e dai   lsusb  e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alezinna> donolio@new-host-2:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0df6:0070 Sitecom Europe B.V.  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader Bus 004 Device 002: ID 2188:0ae1   Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0780 Microsoft Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root 
<alezinna> pastebin?
<alezinna> forse ho capito http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924701/ alezinna
<francy> ciao
<francy> a tutti ovviamente
<francy> qualcuno che gentilmente mi aiuta?
<francy> non riesco a scaricare ubuntu
<francy> cucucuc?
<francy> c'è nessuno?
<francy> sono invisibile?:(
<alezinna> sorry
<alezinna> sorry akis24, ci riproviamo?
<morenoponzo96> salve
<morenoponzo96> io ho un portatile compq con amd e1 da 1,47 e 4 gb ram... che sitro mi consigliate?
<morenoponzo96> distro*
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | morenoponzo96
<ubot-it> morenoponzo96: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<alezinna> giuro userò sempre pastebin
<Matteo_> buongiorno
<Matteo_> qualcuno può darmi alcune delucidazioni?
<motodiesel> buongiorno
<motodiesel> anch'io cercavo qualcuno che poteva darmi una mano con la condivisione in rete
<motodiesel> ma siamo nel posto giusto?
<Matteo_> non saprei
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Matteo_> ok scusate :)
<Matteo_> vorrei sapere se per formattare ed installare l'ultima versione da w8 ho bisogno per forza di una chiavetta usb
<motodiesel> scusate non ho mai utilizzato la chat..
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<motodiesel> qualcuno ha invece idea di come mai non riesco a vedere il pc con ubuntu nelle risorse di rete di win7?
<alezinna> aiuto per installare wifi usb adapter N300 sitecom su ubuntu 12.1
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Lumos> Salve, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Lumos
<ubot-it> Lumos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lumos> D'accordo,grazie.Ho installato ubuntu su macchina virtuale ma quando lo avvio mi dice che non riconosce display, scheda grafica e periferiche di input e si avvia senza interfaccia grafica, ovvero solo il terminale.Cosa posso fare?
<Lumos> La scheda grafica è intel Hd graphics family
<Lumos> Avevo già aperto una discussione sul forum, se possono essere d'aiuto degli screen --->http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=574245
<jester-> Lumos: strana la cosa
<jester-> Lumos: la virtuale usa i i driver dell'host non serve installare nessn dirver
<jester-> Lumos: con casa virualizzi
<jester-> cosa
<Lumos> Intendi il sistema operativo dell'host?Windows 7
<jester-> Lumos: intendo con cosa hai fatto la virtuale
<Lumos> Oracle VM virtualbox
<jester-> Lumos: hai per caso installato un drover video nella virtuale?
<jester-> driver*
<jester-> servono le exztension e le addon e stop
<Lumos> Non ho installato nessuno delle due
<jester-> nessun driver video?
<Lumos> No
<jester-> con le vm tutto cio che va con l'host va anche con la vm
<jester-> e poi la vm è una finestra non un video
<jester-> Lumos: os vitualizzato?
<Lumos> Ubuntu 12.04.2
<jester-> rifai l'installazione
<jester-> e metti la 13.10
<jester-> che la 12.04 è vecchia
<Lumos> Ho anche Lubuntu ma va tutto a posto
<Lumos> L'ho rifatta stamattina
<Lumos> Avevo la 13.10 ma per problemi di lag ho installato la 12.04.2 ieri sera
<Lumos> e stamattina l'ho reinstallata
<jester-> quanta ram hai dato alla vm
<Lumos> 920 Mb
<Lumos> L'host ne ha 2Gb
<jester-> è un po tirata
<jester-> per quello lubuntu va
<Lumos> dici che è per quello?
<jester-> con 2 gb avrai tutto un po sul rincoglionito
<jester-> peer quello lagga
<Lumos> Di default comunque era 512
<Lumos> ah stai parlando del 13,10
<Lumos> ho letto su internet
<Lumos> che era per colpa di driver video non installati correttamente
<motodiesel> ciao a tutti
<Lumos> infatti la cpu era usata al 100%
<mmmmm> ciao a tutti
<jester-> ripeto non centra una mazza il driver video visto che si appoggia all'ost
<Lumos> quindi ho provato con la 12.04 che è lts
<jester-> a meno che hai una video scarsotta
<Lumos> infatti lo è
<Lumos> è una integrata di un notebook
<jester-> si vede che non ce la fa a supportare
<mmmmm> ho installato matlab e funziona ma quando si apre il programma si avvia contemporaneamente anche una finestra nera senza scritte con il titolo "Terminal"
<mmmmm> mi ricordate l'url per postare le immagini qui?
<mmmmm> perfavore
<mmmmm> perché nessuno mi risponde?
<mmmmm> state già mangiando?
<mmmmm> :(
<mmmmm> ragazzi vi prego...
<cybernova> !image | mmmmm
<ubot-it> mmmmm: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mmmmm> http://imagebin.org/293068
<mmmmm> aspettate ho un problema
<mmmmm> devo convertire le immagini altrimenti sono troppo grandi da caricare
<mmmmm> ecco fatto
<mmmmm> sono 4 immagini
<mmmmm> la cosa che vi chiedo è proprio banale
<mmmmm> quando avrete capito riderete
<mmmmm> http://imagebin.org/293070
<mmmmm> http://imagebin.org/293071
<mmmmm> http://imagebin.org/293072
<mmmmm> http://imagebin.org/293073
<mmmmm> come potete vedere quando clicco su questo file matlab devo premere su esegui nel terminale affinché funzioni
<mmmmm> però mi si apre quest'altra finestra del terminale che non mi piace molto
<mmmmm> non è possibile eliminare questa finestra e far aprire solo il programma?
<mmmmm> inoltre come posso aggiungere al desktop un'icona con il marchio di matlab?
<mmmmm> per voi è un gioco da ragazzi...
<cybernova> mmmmm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<alezinna> akis24 aiutami plese
<mmmmm> bene
<mmmmm> io ho la 2012b ma dovrebbe cambiare poco
<mmmmm> sono arrivato a qui:
<mmmmm> sudo wget 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=matlab-r2012a.desktop' -O /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<mmmmm> quando digito nel teminale la stringa
<mmmmm> mi si apre un file .desktop con queste stringhe
<mmmmm> #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Icon=/usr/share/icons/matlab.png Name=MATLAB R2009a Comment=Start MATLAB - The Language of Technical Computing Exec=matlab -desktop Categories=Development;
<mmmmm> poi premo su salva
<mmmmm> cazzo
<mmmmm> non ho messo la spunta  su 'Create symbolick links to MATLAB scripts in:'
<mmmmm> come posso risolvere?
<giada1207> ciao a tutti è urgentissimo aiutatemi x favore
<mmmmm> devo andare a mangiare torno dopo...
<giada1207> ho installato ubuntu da cd ma al momento che mi ha chiesto quanta memoria dare dovevo scegliere come partizionare il disco e ho dato 32 giga a ubuntu ...me lo avevate detto ieri qua ma non è un po poco??? ho guardato nel disco e dice che come memoria disco ho 27 giga
<giada1207> 3,6 GiB memoria e 27,7 GB disco
<giada1207> per favore aiutatemi....se devo formattare tutto e rifare ditemelo subito
<giada1207> c'è qualcuno???
<giada1207> ciao c'è qualcuno??
<giada1207> necessito aiuto
<alezinna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924701/ alezinna
<Lumos> Qualcuno può aiutarmi??--->http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=574245
<giada> aiutatemi x favore
<giada> ho appena installato ubuntu e ho alcuni dbbi
<matlab> ciao
<matlab> rieccomi
<matlab> ho seguito questa guida
<matlab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<matlab> e sono riuscito ad installare matlab
<matlab> quando da terminale digito matlab si apre il programma senza problemi anzi vi dico di più, si apre anche più velocemente che su windows
<matlab> davvero soddisfatto
<matlab> l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a fare e a creare un'icona sul desktop
<matlab> tutte le volte devo aprire il terminale, scrivere matlab e premere invio
<matlab> ho seguito la guida per quanto rigurada la creazione del lancer ma non credo di essere riuscito nell'intento perché sono su mint
<matlab> voi avete qualche consiglio su come creare l'icona sul desktop?
<matlab> non mi rispondete perché vi sto antipatico oppure perché sono su mint?
<matlab> in questa chat si parla solo di ubuntu oppure è possibile parlare anche di altre distribuzioni?
<ExPBoy> !chat | matlab
<ubot-it> matlab: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matlab> ciao
<matlab> qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare questo compilatore?
<matlab> http://www.mathworks.it/support/compilers/R2012b/glnxa64.html#matlab
<ExPBoy> matlab, scusa non è che non ti si vuole aiutare ma quel pacchetto non c'è nei repo ufficiali quindi prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it -chat se qualcuno lo conosce
<Lumos> Qualcuno può darmi una mano?? ---> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=574245
<mirko_> qualcuno ha messo ubuntu su un travelmate a-550?
<giada1207> ciao di nuovo
<giada1207> aiuto per favore....ho bisogno di un chiarimento urgente
<giada1207> oggi ho installato la versione di ubuntu 13.04 sul mio windows 8, ho formattato prima windows e poi ho affiancato ubuntu...al momento che ho fatto questo mi ha chiesto quanto spazio dare a ubuntu ...ci son due finestre con scritti i giga per ognuna, bisogna scorrere verso dx o sx per dare lo spazio e io ho dato 32 a ubuntu....ho fatto bene??
<giada1207> :/
<giada1207> ma ci siete?? o sono io che ho probelmi con la chat?
<Riccardone> giada1207: 32 di che ?
<giada1207> ohhh grazie riccardone
<giada1207> allora, quando installi ubuntu
<giada1207> e fai la sce,ta di affiancarlo a windows
<giada1207> ti chiede quanta memoria dare
<giada1207> no?
<giada1207> io ho dato 32
<giada1207> spero di nn aver fatto una boiata
<giada1207> 32 Giga
<Riccardone> ok
<giada1207> scusa nn avevo specificato
<Riccardone> però che tipo di partizione hai fatto ? Ext4 ?
<giada1207> non me l'ha fatta crerare
<giada1207> appena ho dato installazione di ubuntu mi è comparso un menu dove c'era appunto da scegliere dove installare
<giada1207> e io ho fatto la prima opzione, cioe di affiancare a win
<giada1207> e poi mi ha chiesrto lo spazio
<giada1207> tutto qua
<Riccardone> ok. ha trovato spazio vuoto oppure hai dovuto ridimensionare la partizione
<giada1207> lui mi ha mostrato 2 quadratoni con dentro scritti un tot di Giga ( nn ricordo esattamente quanti ne avevano ambedue) però si poteva scorrere a dx o sx per ridimensionare e io son andata fino in fondo a dx e cosi ho dato a ubuntu 32 giga e il resto nn so a cosa ( era una partixzione con scritto solo " file")
<Riccardone> giada1207: mmmm ... se hai ridimensionato, mi sa che hai fatto una boiata. Non so se Win-8 ti parta più adesso ...
<giada1207> in realtà a me di windows 8 nn interessa...anzi volevo anche sapere se si può levare
<Riccardone> giada1207: ovvio che si può levare ...
<giada1207> ho ridimensionato perchè ieri Krabador mi aveva detto di dare a ubuntu dai 20 ai 30 giga di spazio
<Riccardone> giada1207: ok. se te la detto krabrador ...
<Riccardone> giada1207: se vuoi eliminare windows comunque, in fase di instllazione, durante il partizionamento, dai Altro -> ti imposti le partizioni a mano ...
<Riccardone> giada1207: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<giada1207> poi un'altra cosa, ho visto che a sx sulla barra verticale delle icone sul desktop ci sono delle icone delle varie unità del pc...ne ho 5 ...nn capisco però a che servono, due son nominate con la marca del pc 1 e 2 e le altre  c'è scritto che son volumi e hanno dimensioni diverse...ma che roba sono???
<Riccardone> giada1207: i "volumi" dovrebbero essere le unità montate, tipo gli HD ...
<Riccardone> non conosco bene unity però ...
<giada1207> si questo lo avevo capito anche io che son HD...solo che nn so perchè ce ne siano addirittura 5 ...nel senso....quando io andrò a mandare tutti i miei dati salvati su hd esterno, dove me li mette??
<giada1207> e poi quei 32 giga di memoria son i giga per i file miei o son roba del sistema?
<Riccardone> giada1207: sono un tutt'uno ... non credo tu abbia fatto la partizione di /home
<giada1207> me l'ha fatta da solo....nn so dove ma prima ciacciandoci dentro ho trovato una cartella con quel nome e dentro c'erano dei files
<giada1207> si., l ho ritrovata, è fra le icone sul desktop e mi dice che lo spazio è di 22 giga!!! ma come faccio a salvarci i files??
<giada1207> son pokissimi
<giada1207> :( help
<giada1207> ho fatto un casino.......
<giada1207> riccardone come risolvo? ti prego aiutami :(
<Riccardone> giada1207: io non ho ben capito che problema hai ...
<giada1207> krabador ciao
<giada1207> ho giusto bisogno di te
<giada1207> riccardone il problema è che nella cartella home mi dice che ho disponibili SOLO 22 giga
<giada1207> vorrei capire come posso fare a metterci i miei 200 giga di files personali
<krabador> giada1207: su che sistema sei
<giada1207> ubuntu
<Riccardone> giada1207: ragione. Come fai a mettere 200GB su una partiione di SOLI 22GB ?
<krabador> giada1207: sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<krabador> !imagebin | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lumos> qualcuno può aiutarmi?non mi parte l'interfaccia grafica di unbuntu 12.04
<krabador> e mandi uno screenshot di gparted
<krabador> Lumos: ctrl alt f2, fai il login, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<giada1207> si facile a dirsi ( prima volta su ubuntu) come si fa uno screen shot=???
<krabador> giada1207: premi il tasto stamp
<giada1207> ok ci provo
<krabador> lui lo fa e lo salva in /home/utente/Immagini
<giada1207> ah però la cosa piu importante....a cosa devo fare lo screen shot? dimmi esattamente il percorso che devo fare
<giada1207> per favore
<giada1207> nn so dove stanno le info delle partizioni su ubuntu
<krabador> <krabador> giada1207: sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<giada1207> oddio ma cos'è....e dove va scritta sta stringa?
<krabador> alla fine ti aprirà questo programma, gparted
<krabador> giada1207: nel terminale
<krabador> giada1207: ctrl alt t
<krabador> e lo apri
<giada1207> ok grazie...
<giada1207> http://imagebin.org/293096
<Riccardone> quale codice di chmod devo dare per avere una cartella dwrxr-xr-x ?
<giada1207> che pasticcio ho fatto vero?? :(
<krabador> giada1207: beh, il partizionamento è abbastanza allucinante, ma funziona
<krabador> nel senso non ha problemi
<xalecolox> ciao
<krabador> giada1207: hai una home di ubuntu di 26gb
<krabador> è vero quello che ti dice
<giada1207> ma me lo avevi detto tu ieri di dare dai 20 ai 30 giga di memoria.....sbaglio?
<krabador> giada1207: hai una partizione dati di win di 409 giga
<giada1207> lo so
<krabador> giada1207: non ti sto incolpando
<giada1207> e quella che volevo eliminare
<krabador> giada1207: ti sto solo dicendo che è normale
<giada1207> a me win nn interessa
<krabador> giada1207: ieri dicevi che volevi tenere win,e tenere le impostazioni che aveva, in convivenza con ubuntu
<giada1207> ok è normale...però allora per favore ditemi come devo usare questi volumi perchè nn ci capisco una mazza...ne ho 5 sul desktop, 6 con quello della home
<xalecolox> sono passato a ubuntu per necessita perche mi è entrato un virus della madonna però voglio tornarci accavallandolo ad ubuntu come faccio
<krabador> giada1207: come hai fatto, è come andava fatto, con quel tipo di proposito
<giada1207> si, sotto consiglio vostro
<giada1207> e infatti mi va bene
<giada1207> solo che vorrei capire cio che ti ho scritto sopra queste due righe
<krabador> sono entrato che dicevi di voler mettere 200giga in 20
<giada1207> si , i miei files son circa 200 giga
<giada1207> e volevo capire come fa ubuntu a metterli e dove li salva
<giada1207> nn conosco il sistema op krabador....x questo son qui :)
<krabador> giada1207: ubuntu li mette dove pare a te , se hai spazio.
<krabador> !wiki | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<giada1207> ok , fin qui va bene...però vorrei capire se quei 6 volumi posso riunirli in 1 o max 2 o 3
<giada1207> perchè cosi son caotici nn ci capisco nulla
<krabador> no
<krabador> giada1207: sono partizioni di sistema del tuo notebook
<giada1207> ok, allora se per esempio devo mettere delle foto dentro o files dal mio hd esterno in quale partizione li metto ???
<giada1207> la home in pratica nn mi serve a nulla
<giada1207> posso ampliarla ora che è gia tutto installato o nn si puo?
<krabador> giada1207: si, puoi , o usi la /dev/sda4
<krabador> giada1207: hai disabilitato "avvio veloce" da win8 prima di installare ubuntu?
<giada1207> ecco, bene, vorrei ampliarla il piu possibile per lasciare meno spazio a windows che nn lo uso...
<giada1207> no perchè nn so cosa è e ho cercato in google senz< successo
<krabador> giada1207: per favore.
<giada1207> ho cercato ma nn trovavo risultati giusti
<giada1207> allora ho fatto cosi come era
<giada1207> mi ha aiutato un tecnico
<Riccardone> krabador: http://imagebin.org/293098 mi aiuti a capire perchè non riesco a scaricare la posta ?
<giada1207> lui mi ha cambiato nel bios il tipo di boot ( uefi os) e l'ha messo a OS
<giada1207> poi io ho disabilitato il boot secure e uefi e son risucita a installare
<giada1207> e da dvd perchè da pen drive nn partiva
<giada1207> il tecnico mi ha dato un suo cd di ubuntu
<krabador> ieri ti è stato specificatamente detto di disabilitare "avvio veloce"
<krabador> come lo tocchi su google, i primi 10 risultati dicono chiaramente cosa sia e cosa fare
<krabador> ma non hai neanche cercato
<giada1207> lo so e infatti vi avevo chiesto se mi aiutavate x capire cosa fosse ma mi avete detto che dovevo impegnarmi e allora son andata a cercarlo su google ma nn ho trovato nulla
<giada1207> ma scherzi!? ho cercato si
<giada1207> ma venicano fuori cose che nn c'entravamo nulla
<krabador> giada1207: se cerchi in frigo, è ovvio.
<giada1207> cmq sia....inutile discuisire ora....se c'è modo di risolvere per favore aiutatemi a farlo
<krabador> in ogni caso, disabilita avvio veloce, puoi rientrare in ubuntu
<krabador> caricare gparted
<giada1207> bè google nn è frigo
<krabador> rimpicciolire /dev/sda4
<giada1207> asp piano....
<krabador> assegnare lo spazio rimanente alla partizione ubuntu
<giada1207> io entro con windows prima?
<krabador> giada1207: "avvio veloce" devi disabilitarlo da win
<giada1207> se capissi cosa è farei anche meglio
<giada1207> per favore mi dici che roba è?
<krabador> http://nmoretto.wordpress.com/2013/01/19/disabilitare-lavvio-rapido-di-windows-8-in-configurazioni-multi-boot/
<krabador> c'era l'imbarazzo della scelta
<krabador> questo è un risoltato a casop
<krabador> Riccardone: non uso quel software
<Riccardone> krabador: sai a cosa serve speech-dispatcher ?
<mark2496> salve ho un problema con un programma, ho installato NetBeans
<mark2496> sul mio pc con linux UBUNTU 13.10
<mark2496> solo che quando lo vado ad prire anche dal terminale mi da questo tipo di errore
<krabador> Riccardone: interfaccia di sintesi vocale
<mark2496> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: ignoring option PermSize=32m; support was removed in 8.0
<mark2496> che diavolo significa??????
<mark2496> che posso fare??
<giada1207> krabador grazie mille...comuqnue lo sai perchè nn lo trovavo ieri?? ho visto ora sugli appunti che io ho cercato "avvio automatico"
<Riccardone> krabador: ok.
<giada1207> vedi che nn dicevo una bugia
<krabador> giada1207: ellovedi?
<giada1207> avevo solo capito male
<giada1207> bene risolto
<giada1207> poi però mi dovresti x cortesia specificare come faccio a assegnare lo spazio alla partizione di ubuntu
<giada1207> la stringa apparte che l'ho persa
<krabador> mark2496: la versione di java che stai usando, non supporta qualcosa che serve al software che vuoi lanciare
<krabador> giada1207: fai tutto con gparted
<mark2496> ma se non erro io ho la 64bit di java 8
<giada1207> mi mandi la stringa x favore?
<mark2496> quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<giada1207> ora mi segno tutto
<krabador> tasto destro su /dev/sda4 ---- modifica
<krabador> col mouse muovi i bordi della partizione
<krabador> una volta fatto
<krabador> fai sempre modifica, sulla partizione ubuntu
<mark2496> allora?
<krabador> e la allarghi in modo da predere lo spazio non piu' occupato da /dev/sda4
<krabador> te l'ho spiegato
<krabador> mark2496: "support was removed in 8.0"
<krabador> mark2496: è molto chiaro.
<mark2496> quindi non posso usarlo perchè ho java 8?
<giada1207> krabador sei un angelo grazie mille, faccio subito
<krabador> mark2496: chiedi al supporto netbeans, e/o leggi la loro documentazione
<krabador> giada1207: torna pure qui, se hai problemi
<mark2496> è tutto in inglese e non capisco una mazza
<giada1207> ok sicuramente torno, ho ancora qualche dubbietto da dissipare :)
<giada1207> ah aspetta ....la stringa per fare il gparted
<krabador> mark2496: mi spiace, non è un problema ubuntu
<krabador> giada1207: ma ce l'hai già installato
<giada1207> dove? :-(((
<krabador> hai mandato la screenshot
<giada1207> si ma l'avevo fatto tramite quella stringa
<krabador> giada1207: in alto a sinistra, clicci sull'icona, poi scrivi gparted
<giada1207> il programma nn so dove sta
<krabador> e ti appare il nome
<krabador> ci clicchi sopra e bum
<giada1207> vero! fatto, grazie
<giada1207> krabador.... :( sembrava tutto facile ma son sorti problemi
<krabador> giada1207: manda screenshot
<giada1207> nn mi avvia windows perchè ci son problemi nel sistema e devo fare x forza il recovery , all'inizio avevo iniziato a farlo ma poi ho avuto dubbi perchè dice che cancella tutto cio che c'è nell'unità C
<giada1207> nn posso fare lo screen shot nella schermata nera
<giada1207> io lo vorrei proprio togliere windows 8
<giada1207> è possibile adesso farlo?
<giada1207> ci siete?
<giada1207> faccio o no il recovery?
<krabador> giada1207: il recovery di win, potrebbe sminchiarti grub, e l'avvio di ubuntu
<Lumos> quando mi si è avviato ubuntu mi è uscito scritto che c'è un errore nei file di sistema
<giada1207> appunto....e allora che faccio?
<Lumos> e potevo annullare e segnalare
<Lumos> annullando mi va al desktop come se niente fosse.Cosa può essere?
<giada1207> io però ho il cd di ubuntu....potrei riformattare e rifare tutto da capo?
<giada1207> ditemi voi,
<giada1207> x favore sos
<krabador> giada1207: si, puoi fare anche cosi'.
<krabador> Lumos: se ti riappare, non cliccare annulla, ma visualizza informazioni nella schermata
<krabador> Lumos: poi puoi postare l'errore qui
<giada1207> e come si formatta?
<krabador> !pastebin | Lumos
<ubot-it> Lumos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> giada1207: fai il recovery, entra in win, disabilita avvio veloce
<krabador> vedi se riparte ubuntu
<giada1207> se nn parte che faccio
<krabador> se non riparte, puoi provare a ripristinare grub
<krabador> !grub | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> giada1207: se no, reinstalli, ma, vai assolutamente a disabilitare avvio veloce
<giada1207> posso quindi reinstallare su un ubuntu gia installato???
<krabador> giada1207: ovvio
<krabador> fa prima con win8
<giada1207> bene e su quale partizione lo reinstallo? sulla sua dove sta ora ...sovrascrivo quindi??
<krabador> sulla stessa
<krabador> ma
<krabador> fa prima con win8, disabilita sto maledetto avvio veloce
<krabador> poi prova a far ripartire ubuntu
<giada1207>  ok ...di nuovo grazie...se ci fossero prob torno
<krabador> se non riparte prova con il ripristino di grub
<krabador> e solo dopo , in extremis, reinstalli
<giada1207> ok
<giada1207> no è troppo difficile fare il ripristino....preferisco reinstallare
<giada1207> sarà lo stesso immagino...
<krabador> il ripristino di grub  lo fai dal supporto di installazione
<krabador> il cd in questo caso
<krabador> segui passo passo la guida
<giada1207> si ma nella guida dice che ci son un monte di stringhe da scrivere
<giada1207> è troppo complicato
<krabador> non sono un monte
<giada1207> si ma nn ci capisco nulla in tutte quelle diciture
<giada1207> nn ci riesco son socura
<giada1207> se sovrascrivo che gli fa
<giada1207> va bene lo stesso
<giada1207> dimmi tu
<fer_> ciao
<fer_> ciao
<fer_> c'è qualcuno?
<fer_> ciao
<krabador> fer_: chiedi
<fer_> hello
<fer_> ok
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fer_> io voglio installare ubuntu, so come si fa, l'ho gia fatto su altri pc, ma nel mio ho lo schermo rotto, lo uso con hdmi, come faccio? non posso nemmeno vedere il boot e cambiare
<krabador> notebook?
<fer_> si
<Lory> salve sono decisamente imbranata e non so come funziona quì
<Lory> ma avrei bisogno di una mano se qualcuno può aiutarmi
<fer_> si, qualcosa posso fare
<krabador> Lory: chiedi
<Lory> in ppratica il mio pc fisso non caricava più windows xp così visto che tutti mi parlavano bene di ubuntu
<Lory> ho pensato di installarlo
<krabador> fer_: se, al boot, attaccando il cavo a qualche monitor hdm1, non hai segni di vita, e non vedi neanche il bios, se provi ad accederci, non puoi fare molto
<Lory> e tutto ok fino alla schermata in cui chiedo di installarlo al fianco di xp
<krabador> fer_: verifica se c'è un modo, nel manuale del tuo notebook, per switchare in uscita, al boot
<krabador> senza settare dal bios
<fer_> ok grazie mille
<krabador> Lory: poi che succede
<Lory> poi quando clicco avanti
<Lory> mi apre una schermata dove dice
<Lory> suddividere lo spazio su disco trascinando la barra verticale sottostante
<Lory> se non clicco niente e vado su installa mi da un errore
<krabador> hai provato a trascinare un minimo quella barra,e ad andare avanti?
<Lory> è che io non vedo nessuna barra
<Lory> solo 2 riquadri
<Lory> in no dice
<Lory> in uno dice
<Lory> file 59.3 giga dev sda 5
<krabador> Lory: hai fatto "altro"
<krabador> Lory: come è connesso quel pc ad internet?
<Lory> il lan
<Lory> in lan
<krabador> allora, se fai partire il supporto di installazione con opzione "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> puoi entrare qui dentro da li
<krabador> e far vedere la schermata a cui ti riferisci
<Lory> quindi annullo tutto e rifaccio dall inizio?
<giada1207> ciao di nuovo
<krabador> Lory: se vuoi puoi
<Lory> scusate ma sono davvero incapace
<giada1207> krabador allora, fatta recovery, niente da fare! nn parte piu windows...... a sto punto vorrei eliminarlo
<giada1207> mi potete istruire ?
<Lory> ok allora vado sul fisso e annullo tutto e faccio prova ubuntu
<Lory> e poi entro qui giusto da lì giusto?
<krabador> Lory: se fai l'installazione da "prova ubuntu " puoi far partire da li l'installazione
<krabador> ed entrare qui
<krabador> se ci sono problemi
<Lory> ok grazie provvedo
<giada1207> krabador
<giada1207> è che ho furia perchè entro le 7 e 30 devo riportare il cd di ubuntu a sto tecnico..per questo che assillo
<krabador> giada1207: allora da live puoi cancellare /dev/sda4 e la partizione ubuntu, crearne una sola, in cui installerai ubuntu
<giada1207> scusatemi ma son in urgenza
<krabador> giada1207: copiatelo
<giada1207> si ho capito....ci provo...prima però do "installa ubuntu"?
<krabador> giada1207: no
<krabador> li puoi fare solo l'installazione
<krabador> devi andare in gparted
<krabador> e fare quanto detto
<giada1207> ah quindi nn inserisco il cd??
<Lory> ok rieccomi non so come eheh sono dal fisso
<krabador> giada1207: puoi fare attenzione, per favore?
<krabador> "giada1207: allora da live puoi cancellare /dev/sda4 e la partizione ubuntu, crearne una sola, in cui installerai ubuntu"
<krabador> metti il cd, e fai "prova ubuntu"
<giada1207> il live è il cd???
<giada1207> ok ecco pra ho cp
<giada1207> ok ho scritto tuttto....un'ultima cosa: per creare una partizione c'è un menu dal quale farlo?
<giada1207> o va fatto a mano
<krabador> giada1207: gparted
<giada1207> quindi: elimino le partizioni e poi eseguo gparted?
<krabador> giada1207: fai tutto con gparted
<giada1207> bo..nn ho capito però sto gparted mi chiede anche se desidero creare una partizione o devo farlo io con qualche sistema che nn conosco?
<krabador> giada1207: non l'avevi aperto per ridimensionare, prima?
<krabador> ma i fatto?
<giada1207> si
<giada1207> ma poi nn l'ho usato
<giada1207> se ricordi ho fatto il recovery
<giada1207> dai un ultimo sforzetto krabador e poi finalmente ti lascio in pace :)
<giada1207> come si crea la partizione?
<krabador> giada1207: un ultimo sforzetto lo devi fare tu
<krabador> gparted ha miliardi di guide
<krabador> tra cui nel wiki ubuntu
<krabador> !gparted | giada1207
<ubot-it> giada1207: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<giada1207> perfetto vado a vedere grazissime
<giada1207> si .....ma qui parla di unita logiche...unita proimarie....swap
<giada1207> quale sarebbe il caso mio?
<giada1207> quale devo fare?
<krabador> fai cosi' con l'idraulico, quando si rompe qualcosa?
<giada1207> si lo so ma ho difficoltà economiche e nn posso pagare il tecnico, sennò ci sarei gia stata invece che impazzire qua da 3 gg
<krabador> apri gparted, tasto destro su /dev/sda4 , elimina, tasto destro su partizione ubuntu, elimina, tasto destro su spazio non partizionato, crea
<Lory> immagino ci voglia tanta pazienza soprattutto con chi non ne capisce nulla come me
<Lory> ma appunto sono tempi critici un pò per tutti
<krabador> Lory: il problema non è l'inesperienza, è pretendere che certe cose da personale esperto debba per forza essere alla portata di chi non si vuole informare
<krabador> Lory: sei in live allora?
<Lory> si su questo hai perfettamente ragione io quando non so qualcosa cerco su google ieri sono riuscita ad eliminare un errore dal portatile che mi compariva sempre all avvio seguendo le istruzioni
<Lory> ma ad es questo è fuori portata per me
<Lory> si sobnolla versione prova immagino di lubuntu
<Lory> perchè non sono riuscita credo ad installarlo visto l errore
<krabador> Lory: allora, adesso apri gparted, e manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !imagebin ! Lory
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagebin ! Lory'
<krabador> !imagebin | Lory
<ubot-it> Lory: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lory> allora faccio ripartire l installazione per riavere il messaggio dell errore?
<Lory> e gparted devo scaricarlo?
<federico> Salve, vi posto il mio problema: all'avvio di ubuntu (versione 13.10) , dopo aver fatto il login mi compare una finestrella di dialogo con una scritta come questa:
<Lory> ho guardato in accessori
<federico> FAILED TOCONNECT TO SOCKET
<krabador> Lory: no, è tra i programmi disponibili in live
<krabador> Lory: di che ubuntu sei in live?
<Lory> ti sembrerà assurdo ma non riesco nemmeno a capire cosa significa
<Lory> cmq sono andata sul sito ufficiale
<Lory> e ho scaricato da lì lubuntu
<krabador> lubuntu o ubuntu?
<Lory> lubuntu mi hanno detto di scaricare
<Lory> per il mio pc
<federico> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Lory> non so nemmeno perchè ma visto appunto che me l ha detto un mio amico che in teoria capiscenqualcosa in più mi sono fidata
<federico> e poi di seguito una scritta del tipo /var/run/dbus/system/bus/socket: No such file or directory
<federico> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere il tutto? é parecchi giorni che ci giro dietro, sennò mi tocca formattare
<krabador> federico: ma che problemi ti da quell'errore?
<federico> non riesco ad avviare ubuntu
<krabador> Lory: ctrl alt t , e digita sudo gparted
<giada> è allucinante.........nn riesco....ci son 10 partizioni, quale sono da eliminare e poi se le elimino nel mezzo ne restano altre piene e non riesco a crearne una sola grossa
<krabador> federico: ctrl alt f2 , fai il login, poi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> federico: è in terminale a tutto schermo se non ricordi il comando ctrl alt f7
<federico> adesso provo
<krabador> giada: rimanda la screenshot
<krabador> !imagebin | giada
<ubot-it> giada: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lory> ok aperto gparted devo fare uno screen della schermata che vedo? o dell errore?
<krabador> Lory: fai una schermata del software
<giada> http://imagebin.org/293122
<krabador> !imagebin | Lory
<ubot-it> Lory: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giada> entro un ora devo restituire il cd......help vi supplico......
<krabador> giada: per queste cose ci vuole tempo
<krabador> specie se si è inesperti
<giada> lo so.....io capisco ma ho fretta
<krabador> o hai fretta, o vuoi risolvere il problema
<krabador> non c'è una via di mezzo
<giada> ma posso formattare tutto e reinstallare ubuntu da capo??? sarebbe tanto facile
<krabador> sarebbe tanto facile, come far partire anche la possibilità di avere il ripristino di fabbrica
<giada> che nn posso fare perchè wiondows nn parte piu
<federico> Nello scaricare alcuni pacchetti mi dice "Impossibile risolvere "it.archive.ubuntu.com"
<krabador> giada: samsung_rec
<krabador> servono al ripristino di fabbrica
<giada> su terminal????
<krabador> e non c'à la sicurezza che altre partizioni presenti gli servano
<krabador> giada: elimina /dev/sda4
<giada> si e poi
<krabador> e /dev/sda9
<krabador> e crea un'unica partizone
<federico> "Impossibile scaricara altri pacchetti.Potrebbe essere utile eseguire 'apt-get update' o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing"
<krabador> federico: apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get update di nuovo
<giada> si krabador, prima ci ho provato, solo che quando elimino le partizioni, siccome nn son attigue restano nel mezzo altre e come faccio a farne una sola grossa????
<giada> e poi mi si apre una tabella con scritte tutte delle cose che devo scegliere...tipo di partizione , dimensione,,,ecc
<giada> e nn so che cosa scriverci
<krabador> giada: quella nel mezzo, la sposti
<krabador> tutta a sinistra magari
<krabador> col comando modifica sposta
<federico> ora mi dice "Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock/ - open (13:Permesso negato)
<krabador> federico: sudo
<krabador> federico: sudo
<federico> più altre tre scritte simili
<krabador> federico: sudo apt-get updateb
<krabador> senza b
<krabador> fa che ti ci scappa in mezzo
<giada> allora se ho capito bene la sda4 e la sda9 le mando tutto a sx?
<giada> ti prego dimmi che è cosi.... son fusa
<krabador> giada: stai trollando
<krabador> seriamente
<krabador> non meriteresti risposta
<federico> Mi dice impossibile recuperare alcuni pacchetti
<giada> [18:27] <krabador> senza b [18:27] <krabador> fa che ti ci scappa in mez
<giada> nn ti capisco
<federico> e alla fine:Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice:saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<giada> mando le 2 partizioni a sinistra krabador?
<giada> scusa ma per me è tutto arabo
<krabador> giada: per l'ultima volta , elimina /dev/sda e /dev/sda9 , /dev/sda8 la sposti tutta a sinistra, crei una sola partizione nello spazio risultante
<krabador> federico: ci sono problemi con il server di update
<krabador> federico: non riesci proprio ad accedere all'ambiente grafico ?
<giada> copio tutto però prima avevi detto di eliminare la /dev/sda4.....ora la /dev/sda ....poi come posso capire
<giada> ?
<krabador> giada: a me puo' capitare un'errore di battitura
<krabador> giada: visto che non hai in gparted una partizione che si chiama semplicemente /dev/sda
<krabador> e ti ho detto tipo 8 volte di eliminare quella....
<pasqualino> salve .. sono venuto in aiuto a Lory
<Lory> eheh sono talmente disperata
<pasqualino> ha un pc e cerca di installare lubuntu .. gli ho fatto togliere noapi e l'altra azione
<krabador> pasqualino: era in live
<krabador> si aspettava lo screenshot di gparted
<Lory> ecco fammi da interprete XD devo fare lo screen ma ho provato con stamp
<pasqualino> ok .. come fa inviarlo ?
<Lory> mi sa che non è il comando giusto
<Lory> con imagebin
<pasqualino> asp che la chiamo
<krabador> !imagebin | Lory
<ubot-it> Lory: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pasqualino> krabador .... allora in lubuntu live .. prova a fare lo screen con stamp o alt stamp
<krabador> stamp
<pasqualino> non gli fa la stamp ne con alt stamp ne con control stamp
<federico> come faccio ad entrare nella schermata di login?
<pasqualino> gli faccio installare "schermata" quello che è su ubuntu
<krabador> federico: da  dove?
<krabador> pasqualino: stamp da solo
<krabador> e fa la screen in /home
<pasqualino> lo ha fatto e non gli scatta nessuna foto
<federico> adesso, son nell'interfaccia terminale, come faccio a tornare alla schermata di login dove ero prima?
<krabador> pasqualino: va a vedere in home
<pasqualino> io sono a roma lei in sicilia
<krabador> federico: ctrl alt f7
<krabador> allora pasqualino, o glielo dico io , o glielo dici tu
<federico> era ctrl-alt-f8
<federico> cmq non riesce lo stesso, mi dà lo stesso errore di prima
<pasqualino> io sto facendo da traduttore ...
<pasqualino> perchè purtroppo è ignorante e non riesce a capire quello che dici
<pasqualino> non tutti sono esperti di linux
<pasqualino> e se una persona ha problemi bisognerebbe aiutarla .. cosa che senza fare polemiche i tuoi colleghi
<pasqualino> tipo enzotib, jester- e altri lo fanno egregiamente
<federico> cosa faccio?
<krabador> Lory: apri il gestore dei file, la cartella home
<federico> ho provato anche a reinstallare ubuntu da usb, ma mi dà un altro problema:kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0 0)
<krabador> pasqualino: se una persona ha problemi, dovrebbe fare domande
<pasqualino> ... allora sono al tel con lei ..
<pasqualino> se preme stamp .. non gli fa la stamp
<krabador> Lory: , premi ctrl alt t, apparirà un terminale
<pasqualino> non la fa neanche con control stamp e alt e tutte le combinazioni
<krabador> scrivi all'interno cd /home
<krabador> poi digita ls
<krabador> e vedi se c'è un'immagine, in mezzo al contenuto
<pasqualino> no non esce nulla (sono al tel con le)
<federico> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<krabador> Lory: non puoi rispondere direttamente?
<pasqualino> perchè ha un vecchio pc del 2006
<Lory> si scusami  cmq è tutto è vuoto
<krabador> federico: la pendrive, se va o non va, è per tutta una serie di variabili
<krabador> Lory: allora, sempre nel terminale, quanti nomi vedi visualizzati?
<krabador> Lory: dopo la digitazione del comando ls, di prima
<federico> cmq, sia nessun altro consiglio su come risolvere il problema di prima? (FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET)
<krabador> federico: prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, va dato sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, che con il server sminchiato, è un po' un problema
<federico> in che senso con il server sminchiato?
<krabador> federico: il problema che hai dopo aver mandato sudo apt-get update , è del server dei repositories,
<federico> però la mia connessione funziona, quindi non è un problema mio  ma del server di ubuntu.com da cui non riesco a scaricare i repository
<krabador> federico: non ho mai detto che è un provlema tuo
<Lory> http://imagebin.org/293129
<Lory> scusa che fatica madò
<krabador> federico: prova a dare sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<federico> ok ora provo
<krabador> Lory: non riesci proprio ad accedere a win?
<Lory> no mi apre la schermata di xp
<Lory> e carica all infinito
<Lory> dandomi una schermata di erroe
<federico> Mi dice che alcune operazioni sono impossibili
<krabador> federico: aspetta
<federico> l'ultima: "Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<federico> dimmi
<krabador> Lory: nella prima linea di gparted, quella con /dev/sda1, c'è un punto esclamativo, puoi vedere, e dirmi a che errore si riferisce?
<Lory> krabador http://imagebin.org/293131
<federico> dimmi pure krabador
<krabador> federico: dobbiamo cambiare il server dei repos
<federico> quindi? cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Lory: allora, nel terminale, manda sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<krabador> Lory: dimmi cosa fa
<Lory> ok
<krabador> federico: ce la fai a mandare qui il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Lory> krabador mi scrive questo The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 1). FAILED
<Lory> ed altre cose di seguito
<krabador> Lory: riavvia il pc, dovrebbe fare lo scandisk
<Lory> ok
<federico> un attimo
<krabador> federico: fai tranquillo
<federico> mi dice che non esiste la directory
<krabador> federico: il comando è nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> è un file
<krabador> non è una directory
<federico> mi ha aperto il programma GNU nano
<federico> ma non vedo niente
<federico> quindi il file dovrebbe essere vuoto
<krabador> federico: non puo' essere vuoto
<krabador> è impossibile
<krabador>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<federico> non vedo scritto niente nel terminale...quindi presumo sia senza contenuto
<federico> si si è quello
<krabador> federico: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<federico> ah no scusa
<federico> avevo dimenticato la "/" iniziale
<krabador> federico: le / sono fondamentali
<krabador> ;)
<federico> ci sono un sacco di url
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> l'url di base è uguale per tutti
<krabador> cambia solo l'opzione
<krabador> mi dici l'url di base, qual'è ?
<federico> si, è "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<federico> da quel che ho capito quindi questi sono gli url da cui scarico i pacchetti per gli aggiornamenti?
<krabador> federico: si
<federico> ok, ora cosa devo fare
<federico> ?
<federico> devo modificare il file?
<krabador> si, vai a sostituire l'url
<krabador> con questo http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/
<mad_dog> \help
<krabador> federico: sostituisci l'url che hai, con questo che ti ho scritto
<federico> di tutti?
<krabador> si , in tutte le linee in cui compare
<krabador> hai aperto con sudo nano ?
<krabador> se non hai aperto con sudo nano, poi non puoi salvare le modifiche
<krabador> mad_dog: chiedi
<mad_dog> ho sbagliato barra :D
<krabador> !help | mad_dog
<ubot-it> mad_dog: http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<krabador> mad_dog: intendevi questo?
<mad_dog> sono un poco niubbo di IRC e volevo vedere i comandi etc...
<krabador> !bot | mad_dog
<ubot-it> mad_dog: descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<mad_dog> oooo grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<merolx> hey
<federico> ok, l'ho risalvato
<federico> però mi dice "errore nella scrittura del file:permesso negato"
<federico> può essere che devo usare l'utente admin per accedere al file?
<cybernova> federico, si devi dare sudo anteposto al comando
<cybernova> ex: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<giada1207> Un grazie enorme a Krabador che nel suo tentativo di aiutarmi mi ha fatto fare un danno che poi si è rivelato la mia salvezza....ora ho solo ubuntu sul pc :*****
<giada1207> grazie krabador!!
<federico> ok fatto
<federico> ora come procedo?
<federico> ridò il comando sudo apt-get update?
<krabador> federico, _
<krabador> ?
<federico> ho salvato il file etc/apt/source.list
<federico> ora come procedo?
<krabador> federico, hai sostituito correttamente tutti i link?
<krabador> perfettamente nello spazio occupato dai precedenti?
<federico> non tutti
<federico> quelli con dentro security nell'url li ho lasciati stare
<federico> devo modificare pure quelli?
<krabador> federico, tutti
<federico> ok
<krabador> spetta, incollami di preciso cosa dice quell'url
<federico> ormai ho modificato
<krabador> federico, ok, manda sudo apt-get update
<akis24> sera
<krabador> federico, ?
<federico> ok
<federico> ci sono
<federico> ero andato a cena
<federico> ok fatto
<federico> mi dà però sempre alcuni errori
<krabador> federico, dimmi
<federico> Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice
<federico> :saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<krabador> federico, cerca di postare proprio l'errore mentre cerca di scaricare
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao a tutti
<federico> scusa ma ora ho un impegno,,,cmq dice "Impossibile recuperare + url"
<federico> domani mattina mi ricollego...devo scappare
<bl4ckh3r0> ho un piccolo problemino con il mio netbook e Lubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> federico, ok, buonaserata
<federico> oppure dopo quando torno, ma sarà tardi
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, chiedi pure
<federico> ldomani allora mi ricollego
<bl4ckh3r0> non riesco a collegare il mio netbook eeepc alla rete wifi
<bl4ckh3r0> dopo l'installazione di lubuntu
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0,che tipo di problema hai?
<bl4ckh3r0> mi sembra che ci sia qualche problema nel riconoscimento della scheda di rete
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, apri un terminale, manda sudo lshw -C network e posta il contenuto con pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | bl4ckh3r0
<ubot-it> bl4ckh3r0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bl4ckh3r0> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6927422/
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, scusami, anche lspci
<paolo1> salve ragazzi
<paolo1> ragazzi sono passato da ubuntu a kubuntu perche kde ha un aspetto visivo migliore vorrei sapere se si puo mettere la stessa dockbar quella a sinistra di ubuntu 13.10 in kubuntu 13.10
<bl4ckh3r0> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6927448/ lspci
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, non e' presente
<bl4ckh3r0> krabador: che significa?
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, sempre nel terminale, manda software-properties-gtk
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, controlla nell'ultima tab
<krabador> a destra
<bl4ckh3r0> Driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador> si
<bl4ckh3r0> sta facendo la ricerca
<bl4ckh3r0> Nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, iwconfig che dice
<paolo1> alora ragazzi
<krabador> sempre da terminale
<bl4ckh3r0> krabador: lo no wireless extension e eth0 no wireless extension
<krabador> bl4ckh3r0, il sistema non rileva la scheda wireless, che scheda c'e' li dentro
<bl4ckh3r0> krabador: come faccio a scoprirlo?
<bl4ckh3r0> è un eeepc 1001HA
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=338201
<paolo1> help me please
<paolo1> ?
<krabador> paolo1, italian language here
<paolo1> ok almeno rispondi
<paolo1> lol
<paolo1> come dicevo prima
<paolo1> ragazzi sono passato da ubuntu a kubuntu perche kde ha un aspetto visivo migliore vorrei sapere se si puo mettere la stessa dockbar quella a sinistra di ubuntu 13.10 in kubuntu 13.10
<krabador> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mad_dog> paolo1: vorresti mischiare KDE con Unity?!? non penso sia possibile
<paolo1> dici
<mad_dog> paolo1: a meno di non installare un qualche programma che tenga una barra a sinistra con le scorciatoie...
<mad_dog> sono 2 DE completamente diversi...
<mad_dog> paolo1: come chessò mischiare Gnome e Kde..
<mad_dog> paolo1: puoi installare programmi specifici di gnome su kde e viceversa ma non puoi avere entrambi gli ambienti grafici in esecuzione... installati si (e puoi cambiare dalla schermata di login)
<Peace-> chi è ... chi è che rompe con kde?
<Peace-> hahahha
<paolo1> a me bastava che le icone apposto di essere sotto siano a sinistra in alto
<Peace-> paolo1: vuoi sta porcheria qua ? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/13/plasma-desktopWH2295.png
<paolo1> pero no che compaiono e scopiono quando passo il mouse sopra come per esempio quando sono in una pagina web se ci passo il mouse sopra in alto a sinistra compaiono le vorrei gia standard applicate fisse che si adattano alla pagina web inendo
<mad_dog> paolo1: forse puoi spostare la barra di kde a sinistra... ma non saprei come... perché kde non lo uso da anni
<paolo1> si l ho pensato anch io ci devo un po vedere
<Peace-> le barre su kde si spostano facilmente basta cliccare sull icona apposita
<paolo1> l hofatto gia
<paolo1> lol
<Eleirs> salve
<Peace-> mad_dog: si fa cosi http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/13/aaaaaaaaaaaaa.gif
<giada> vorrei farvi vedere lo screen shot delle mie partizioni.....per favore mandatemi la stringa x farlo
<giada> krabador ciao...scusate che son sempre qui a rompere ma son di nuovo coi pasticci forse
<giada> la partizione da 4oo e passa giga mi dice che è tutta occupata
<giada> possibile?
<Peace-> :D
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !imagebin | giada
<ubot-it> giada: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? please see above
<giada> grazie..
<bl4ckh3r0> krabador: non ho risolto..
<giada> http://imagebin.org/293162
<krabador> giada, come hai fatto a fare questo?
<krabador> e' molto diverso da quanto detto prima
<giada> oggi tu mi avevi detto di eliminare quelle partizioni e io l'ho fatto....quando ho riavviato però diceva che c'erano errori nel sistema e dovevo fare il ripristino di quella roba di ubuntu ( nn ricordo) io nn potevo farlo e cosi ho reinstallato
<giada> e questo è il risultato
<krabador> giada, io ti ho detto
<krabador> di cancellare una /dev/sda4 e una /dev/sda9
<krabador> non tutto il disco
<giada> è cio che ho fatto ktabador
<krabador> no
<giada> però una volta riavviato
<krabador> non e' cio che risulta
<giada> senti....io nn dico cacchiate....se ti dico che è cosi fidati
<giada> nn so cosa sia successo
<giada> ma al riavvio diceva errori e nn potevo avviare e ho reinstallato da live
<giada> sopra windows 8
<giada> nè + nè -
<Peace-> giada: non in irritare ricorda che questo è un supporto gratuito e la gente aiuta a gratis altra gente che di solito fa casino\ non sa
<giada> ah.....al reinstallo mi diceva che reinstallando sopra windows avrebbe cancellato tutto il disco
<krabador> hai piallato tutto il disco, se ti avevo detto di fare assolutamente in quel modo, era per conservare le partizioni di sistema
<giada> non è mia intenzione in irritare peace....
<krabador> che hai piallato senza pieta'
<krabador> non hai piu' le partizioni di ripristino del notebook
<giada> il programma di installazione mi aveva detto che lo avrebbe fatto ma io pensavo fosse come una formattazione del disco non che avrebbe riempito tutto l hd
<giada> :(
<giada> e ora........?
<krabador> giada, in quelle situazioni , si chiede
<krabador> non si fanno cose di cui non si e; sicuri
<giada> nn potevo....non riuscivo piu ad accedere al sistema
<Peace-> giada: e ora se hai i cd di ripristino bene altrimenti hai fatto un bel casino
<giada> nn ce l'ho
<krabador> giada, con "prova ubuntu" entravi qui
<krabador> e chiedevi
<krabador> l'hai fatto per ore
<giada> nn mi fa accedere al wifi dal live
<Peace-> giada: .... quindi ora hai perso pure windows :D
<giada> sennò lo avrei fatto...nn son scema
<krabador> non potevi farlo di fronte ad un dubbio?
<giada> ma windows a me nn interessa
<giada> era mio scopo eliminarlo
<Peace-> giada: io scriverei una bella mail al tuo produttore di pc chiedigli un bel cd di ripristino
<Peace-> giada: ah allora non serve
<giada> ma scusate la mia assoluta ignoranza......non si può fare con ubuntu?
<giada> cioè:  ame di windows nn frega nulla
<krabador> giada, sei nella posizione di non poter ripristinare il pc in default
<krabador> di fabbrica
<Peace-> giada: cmq ti ricordo che senza windows molti produttori non ti danno la garanzia
<krabador> se tutto cio' non ti interessa
<krabador> va bene cosi'
<giada> peace era mio scopo eliminare windows, della garanzia nn mi interessa nulla
<Peace-> giada: ok allora sei a posto
<Peace-> giada: basta che installi ubuntu normalmente e aggiusti subito
<Peace-> in 20 minuti
<giada> solo che adesso in pratica ho un hd di 500 giga totalmente occupato???? e i miei files dove li metto?
<giada> ma è ciò che ho fatto prima Peace....solo che le partizioni me le ha messe a quel modo la
<krabador> giada, ripialla tutto
<krabador> giada , da live
<krabador> ovvero "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Peace-> giada: come dice krabador formatta da live cd .
<giada> si...e come si fa ? :)
<krabador> giada, guarda
<krabador> se indovini il programma, ti seguo passo passo
<Peace-> giada: hai aperto gparted si fa con quello
<giada> gparted
<krabador> nono, t'ha aiutato Peace-
<Peace-> giada: nel tuo screenshot hai gia il programma aperto
<krabador> adesso ti aiuta lui
<giada> lo stavo gia scrivendo :P
<Peace-> krabador: hahahah malefico
<giada> :D
<giada> io son fusa con sto maledetto pc
<jester-> magari Peace- è vicino di casa
<giada> ma nn c'è tipo un team viewer???
<giada> si farebbe assai prima
<giada> accidenti!
<giada> ok peace e allora dimmi un po te...apro gparted e?
<Peace-> giada: adesso arriva la cosa
<Peace-> giada: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/13/bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb.gif
<Peace-> giada: MA ATTENZIONE CHE CANCELLA TUTTI I DATI QUELLA COSA LI
<Peace-> vabbe che hai gia piallato tutto
<Peace-> giada: una volta che hai fatto quella fai NUOVA PARTIZIONE
<Peace-> giada: e infine installa ubuntu
<giada> nuova partizione però vuole sapere quantio giga deve essree
<giada> quanto metto?
<Peace-> metti tutto
<Peace-> il massimo
<Peace-> giada: pero guarda che quell operazione la devi fare per tutte le partizioni
<Peace-> eh
<Peace-> giada: non solo per una
<giada> in pratica le elimino e le ricreo identiche.....se cancello la partizone e poi do "nuova" me la rifa sullo spazio nn allocato
<giada> dimmi che ho capito ti prego
<Peace-> giada: no le elimini tutte
<Peace-> e poi ne crei una sola
<giada> eh
<Peace-> giada: ascolta tu dovresti veramente munirti di una persona che sa qualche cosa di linux
<giada> a te pare facile.....ci ho gia provato prima nn riesco a farlo perchè non mi fa muovere le partizioni
<giada> ci son stata 20 minuti peima a provare
<Peace-> lol
<giada> lo so peace
<giada> ma nn conosco nessuno
<giada> perchè LOL?
<Peace-> giada: eh non hai compagni di scuola?
<Peace-> amici
<giada> no
<Peace-> giada: beh sei messa male
<giada> a quest'ora avrei gia risolto...
<Peace-> giada: forse qualche video su youtube potrebbe aiutare
<Peace-> magari
<krabador> giada, saresti stata meno in balia di te stessa, visto che i consigli ti sei impegnata parecchio a non seguirli per bene
<giada> ma nn c'è nessuno che puo entrare da me con accesso remoto??
<Peace-> giada: ok configuralo
<giada> krabador ....è la prima volta che vedo linux.....ho fatto ciò che era nelle mie limitate possibiilità
<giada> io ho cercato di seguirli ma ho caxxato
<giada> purtroppo nn ne so...che ti devo di
<werewolf82> sera a tutti
<raitope> Sera raga!
<raitope> Qualcuno mi puo dare una mano ad installare BURG su kali linux? Non riesco ad aggiungere le repo.. shiet
<werewolf82> ciao raitope
<raitope> Ciao werewolf82 :D
<werewolf82> come mai usi kali linux?
<krabador> !chat | werewolf82
<ubot-it> werewolf82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | raitope
<ubot-it> raitope: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<raitope> lo scaricai tempo fa.. è l'unica distro che ho installata al momento, mi piacerebbe usare mint ma la banda non me lo permette
<werewolf82> ubuntu con gnome no eh...
<raitope> sì anche.. al periodo non ci avevo pensatoa ahah
<raitope> comunque ho loggato in #ubuntu-it-chat lì mi puoi helpare?
<werewolf82> per me le sistro derivate sono solo dei surrogati di caffè :)
<raitope> ahahha :P
<ram_> non riesco ad istallare ubuntu perche non ho la pass di amministratore
<raitope> ram_: amministratore di che?
<ram_> del pc
<werewolf82> cracca la pwd
<werewolf82> raitope, ti ho trovato sull'altro chan
<jester-> ram_: argoemento debole per trollare
<ram_> ho scaricato ubuntu ma non posso istallarlo perchè non ho la pass di amministratore, sapete aiutarmi?
<ram_> trollare?
<ram_> ci siete?
<ram_> ho scaricato ubuntu ma non posso istallarlo perchè non ho la pass di amministratore, sapete aiutarmi?
<raitope> ram_: ci sei?
<ram_> si
<raitope> hai scaricato una .iso ?
<ram_> si
<raitope> hai un dvd a casa?
<ram_> no
<raitope> DVD/RW
<raitope> hmm
<ram_> no
<raitope> Una pennetta USB?
<ram_> ho un pc vecchio che non può attualmente neanche connettersi ad internet
<ram_> pennetta si
<raitope> Bene, puoi scaricare unebottin?
<raitope> è un software che ti fa mettere la iso dentro la pennina per installarla da boot
<ram_> da dv scarico?
<raitope> guarda
<raitope> ti lascio un articolo completo
<raitope> http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/come-installare-ubuntu-da-usb-35247.html
<raitope> devi semplicemente installare la .iso nel pennino e farla partire all'avvio del pc in modo che puoi installarla tranquillamente
<ram_> ok ho scaricato unebottin... messo nella pennetta, insieme ad ubuntu, poi?
<raitope> non lo devi mettere nella pennetta ssieme ad ubuntu...
<raitope> segui quella guida
<ram_> ok
<raitope> c:
<ram_> grazie per il consiglio mi sembra un processo lungo ora vedremo che succede
<ram_> ancora niente... ho scaricato ubuntu, ho scaricato unetbootin, l'ho fatto partire montando l'immagine su pennetta, mi ha fatto riavviare il pc ma non è successo nulla, sapete aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-14
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<federico> salve a tutti
<federico> ieri avevo postato il mio problema ad accedere ad ubuntu 13.10 dopo il login
<jester-> federico: cioè?
<federico> riposto il mio errore: FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:No such file or directory
<jester-> federico: reinstalla
<jester-> federico: come ha installato
<federico> mi avevano detto di digitare il comando sudo apt-get update
<federico> ma mi dava dei problemi nello scaricare dai repository di ubuntu
<jester-> federico: è installazione venuta farlocca, forse hai scaricato la iso con errori
<federico> no, no
<jester-> controlla md5sum
<federico> mi ha sempre funzionato
<jester-> federico: come hai installato? maunale, usa tutto il disco, accanto a winz
<federico> dual boot con windows 8
<jester-> !ripristino | federico
<ubot-it> federico: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<federico> in realtà ieri il suo collega mi aveva fatto modificare il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<federico> cambiando gli url dei repository di ubuntu
<jester-> giustifica eventualmente apt ma non /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket:No such file or directory
<jester-> quindi fai un ripristino
<federico> si, avevo già fatto pure quello
<federico> ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu 13.10
<federico> e l'ho copiata su chiavetta tramite il programma Universal USB Installer
<federico> ho settato la modalità boot da usb da bios
<federico> però all'avvio mi dà quest'altro errore:Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<federico> e si blocca
<federico> e non sò cosa diavolo significa
<federico> qualcuno sà che cosa significa?
<federico> ????help!
<Burakunin> c'è qualche essere che può aiutarmi con questo post non considerato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ?
<jester-> Burakunin: vai in #ubuntu-it-chat se c'èp tale peace mi pare ne usi una
<Burakunin> bene
<noiano> buongiorno
<federico> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi non riesco ad avviare ubuntu dopo il login
<federico> FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET
<federico> ??
<federico>    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<dimi> non ho mai usato ubuntu qualcuno sa aiutarmi a scaricare la nuova versione ? grazie mille.
<cristian_c> !download | dimi
<ubot-it> dimi: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<dimi> grazie mnille
<jester-> dimi: in chat ti era stato chiesto di vedere il risultato di 2 comandi per poter capire se hai un 32 0o 64 bit e che distro consigliarti in base a cpu e ram
<chiara> ho problemi frequenti con ubuntu e firefox  qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare ?
<jester-> chiara: del tipo?
<chiara> dopo essere stato in stend-by ubuntu non riesce a contattare i server di firefox allora spengo riaccendo e si collega ...
<jester-> chiara: non è ff, è il netork che non si riattiva
<jester-> network
<jester-> vedi in risparmio energia
<chiara> come devo fare scusa non sono pratica
<jester-> chiara: cercare risparmio energia nel system setting
<jester-> vedi se c'è opzione di non staccare la rete in standby
<marcoonizuka_> salve, vorrei un aiuto, sto cercando un bot che crea indirizzi mail
<marcoonizuka_> o un software, per ubuntu ovviamente
<marcoonizuka_> ne conoscete qualcuno?
<marcoonizuka_> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !chat | marcoonizuka_
<ubot-it> marcoonizuka_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<federico>  FAILED TO CONNECT TO SOCKET /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<jester-> !ripristino | federico
<ubot-it> federico: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<blackduck> un saluto a tutti
<blackduck> Posso chiedervi una cortesia?
<blackduck> c'è qualcuno in ascolto?
<Burakunin> Nada, again, praticamente questa chat è inutile al risolvere il non funzionamento di una tavoletta grafica, è semplice chat di chiacchiera, dove si possono effettuare argomenti come seghe, live-cd, e altro, buon proseguimento.
<Burakunin_> Qualche essere che può aiutarmi con una Wacom e relativa configurazione?
<Burakunin_> O reindirizzarmi in chat apposita?
<Burakunin_> Qualche essere che può aiutarmi con una Wacom e relativa configurazione? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264
<Burakunin> Qualche essere che può aiutarmi con una Wacom e relativa configurazione? Ho aperto un topic nel forum, però non viene considerato: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264
<Burakunin> #ubuntu-it-ops
<Burakunin> può aiutare?
<Burakunin> o esiste un apposita chat per driver  epriferiche?
<Burakunin> *periferiche
<blackduck> anche io sono in panne :-D
<blackduck> anche io :-)
<Burakunin> non trovo un vero e proprio supporto semplice e concreto, senza fronzoli e senza che si devi verso altri argomenti
<blackduck> non per essere cattivo ma anche sul forum escludendo topic come seghe e compagnia nessuno sa mettere le mani nel motore
<Burakunin> allora dove rivolgersi, in lingua italiana, non che sia un problema la lingua inglese
<Burakunin> ?
<blackduck> boh vorrei saperlo anche io magari in #ubuntu-uk ?
<blackduck> sarà che sono tutti a pancia piena e non vogliono sbattersi
<Burakunin> che poi trovi la pace dei sensi delle periferiche lì?
<blackduck> bohhh
<blackduck> sto rimurginando da un pezzo
<blackduck> e mi sa tanto che pagherò 30 euro all'anno a redhat almeno l'assistenza è garantita
<Burakunin> in inglese mi consigliano di provare col KDE anziche Unity
<Burakunin> a me basterebbe una risposta nel topic
<Burakunin> non sono lento a capire
<Burakunin> red hat non è per me
<blackduck> prova una live con kde , se funziona installi sennò lasci tutto com'è e attendi ulteriori sviluppi
<Burakunin> è per le aziende che guadagnano dalla fatica di altre eprsone
<Burakunin> *persone
<Burakunin> se provo con il live compare unity
<blackduck> cmq è strano che la wacom non sia supportata
<blackduck> nono non ubuntu ma kubuntu
<Burakunin> misà che è perché questo modello è il più nuovo
<blackduck> kde-ubuntu = kubuntu
<Burakunin> ah ok
<Burakunin> dunque altra distro, altro dvd
<blackduck> yes
<Burakunin> umh, aspetto risposta nel topic
<blackduck> la provai tempo fa e devo dire che è ottima
<blackduck> se non ti fa schifo lo stile un po windows ovviamente
<blackduck> c'è qualche anima che si intende di acpi?
<blackduck> #Barakunin non sarà mica un canale per segaioli :-D ?
<Burakunin> chi è Barakunin ?Oo
<blackduck> ?
<Burakunin> perché se scrivo /join #ubuntu-it-forum non joina?
<Burakunin> -_-
<blackduck> prova a cercarlo fra i canali
<blackduck> magari non esiste
<blackduck> è sotto un altro nome
<Burakunin> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/Canali
<Burakunin> è il canale del forum
<Peace-> Burakunin: inutile che fai le stesse domande tu devi provare la live cd id ubuntu o kubuntu
<Peace-> se non fai le prove non risolvi
<blackduck> ti conviene scaricare la lista canali, evidentemente non esiste più
<Burakunin> da dove scarico la lista?
<Burakunin> o con che comando?
<blackduck> hai xchat?
<Burakunin> no, provvedo ad installarlo
<blackduck> ma scusa..... con che software stai ircando?
<blackduck> mirc??????? :-o
<Burakunin> forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264
<blackduck> ah dal browser
<Peace-> Burakunin: bastava non compilare fare 4 cose in croce e avresti avuto una cosa molto simile a questa http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/14/plasma-desktopMP2295.png
<blackduck> bah cmq io provo a risolvere con una sabayon (pacchetti più aggiornati) se non risolvo ci rivedremo
<Peace-> Burakunin: tu non ascolti non provi compili senza sapere e ti meravigli che non va
<Burakunin> è che di solito si sbagliano persone e luoghi, ossia, io ho seguito la guida indicata dal sito ufficiale
<Peace-> Burakunin: ma hai controllato che la guida non fosse vecchia , il sisto ufficiale puo non essere aggiornato , poi in linux raramente si compila un driver
<Burakunin> e non ho desiderio di reinstallare di nuovo o di cambiare distribuzione, ho scelto ubuntu, se volevo kubuntu installavo kubuntu
<Peace-> Burakunin: bene allora continua la ricerca
<Peace-> auguri
<Burakunin> allora come posso installare un driver se ogni repository che installo compare l'errore dal comando apt-get upgrade
<Burakunin> sorry apt-get update
<Burakunin> ?
<Peace-> avrai incasinato la distribuzione è evidante da questo problema , e da altro
<Peace-> cmq non parlo con chi non è intenzionato ad ascoltare e fa da solo
<Burakunin> naah, la distribuzione funziona, e anche bene
<Peace-> buona fortuna
<Peace-> Burakunin: se lo dici tu sara sicuramente cosi
<blackduck> nisba neanche la sabayon
<Burakunin> l'unico problema è il non rilevamento della tavoletta, ne da distro pulita, ne da distro con driver aggiornati
<Burakunin> non lo sto dicendo, lo sto scrivendo
<blackduck> in pratica ho i tasti fn (funzione) che vanno male
<Burakunin> cmq, np
<Peace-> bene io ho da fare buona giornata
<Burakunin> buona giornata
<blackduck> se provo ad abbassare la luminosità sfarfalla da matti ma solo con fn dal pannello controllo no! e se vado in /etc/acpi non trovo nulla in merito
<blackduck> ca come caspita funziona sto fn???????? dove sono i file di configurazione?????
<blackduck> manco il bluetooth funziona
<blackduck> ovvero non si spegne
<blackduck> e se stacco l'alimentazione il pc crede ancora di essere in carica :-S
<blackduck> un macello
<Burakunin> qua invece le persone credono che siamo buffoni, che seguono parole di buffoni, bah
<Burakunin> ok XCHAT installata
<blackduck> no! il problema è che al momento non c'è nessuno prattico di roba puramente tecnica. Il prova / installa/ reinstalla è roba newbie
<Burakunin> ecco una risposta pratica
<blackduck> server / list of channel
<Burakunin> ad ogni modo da xchat come scarico la lista canali?
<blackduck> menu , server , list of channel
<blackduck> semplice
<blackduck> ovviamente dei andarte su freenode
<blackduck> non qui!
<blackduck> cmq per esperienza personale prova in serata. troverai sicuramente qualcuno
<blackduck> adesso è palese! non c'è anima pia
<Burakunin> molto gentile per le informazioni, e per la pacatezza in chat, buon pomeriggio, proverò in serata
<blackduck> si figuri
<blackduck> asta la vista beones !!! adios!!!!!
<giada> ciao a tutti....mi spiegate per favore come si cambia la home page in fire fox e come si cambiano i programmi predefiniti del sistema?
<giada> ma non ci siete o è il mio Adblock che non mi fa andare la chat? per piacere ditemi qualcosa cosi che mi rendo conto se ho un problema io
<akis24> giada: clicca su > modifica > preferenze > generale  e metti quello che vuoi esempio : https://www.google.it/    per i programmi guardi su USC  o gestore pacchetti e installi  o rimuovi a scelta tua
<giada> intendevo per mettere di default un programma , per esempio VLC al posto di quello predefinito
<akis24> giada: per i programmi guardi su USC  o gestore pacchetti e installi  o rimuovi a scelta tua
<giada> ah un'ultima domanda in più...per la gestione delle periferiche, per vedere tutto ciò che c'è dentro al pc, come si fa?
<giada> USC nn so cos'è,
<akis24> giada: USC = ubuntu software center
<giada> ah ok, si ho guardato la ma serve solo per rimuovere o installare ma nn per cambiare un programma e metterlo di default, in pratica non volevo disinstallare Il lettore musicale predefinito ma solo cambiare e mettere vlc al posto di quell'altro
<jester-> giada: destro sul file-->proprietà-->apri con
<akis24> giada:  clicca col destro sul brano musicale esempio : apri con .. e scegli con cosa aprire
<akis24> ops ..
<giada> si , ok, comuqnue se clicco col destro su icona VLC mi dice solo: sblocca dal launcher o apri
<giada> e nella home non c'è il filòe scaricato :-/
<akis24> giada:  clicca col destro sul brano musicale esempio : apri con .. e scegli con cosa aprire   leggi oppure no ?
<giada> si ho capito akis..
<giada> e nel caso di un file torrent?
<akis24> giada: i file scaricati in  /home/scaricati
<giada> no, nn ci sono
<giada> ho gia guardato
<giada> la caftella è vuota
<akis24> giada: i torrent con transmission si gestiscono per scaricare
<giada> si ma io voglio usare bit otrrent deluge...solo che per poterlo usare di default ho dovuto eliminare transmission
<akis24> giada: se quando scarichi qualcosa guardi sulla finestra di firefox vedresti dove li mette magari /home/downloads
<giada> invece io volevo solo cambiarlo
<jester-> <jester-> giada: destro sul file-->proprietà-->apri con
<jester-> metti per primo quello che interessa
<giada> non ho (home/ download, ho "scaricati" è vuota
<jester-> akis24: va bè
<jester-> solita solfa
<giada> si jester ho capoito ma il problema è che non esiste il file
<giada> mi compaiono solo le icone nel launcher ma nella home mancano i file
<giada> bo
<jester-> giada: hai chiesto come cambiare l'applicazione di defualt per aprire tale file o no
<jester-> default*
<jester-> quando trovi il file fai
<giada> jester......si, ma ora nel parlare è venuto fuori che mi mancano i files scaricati da internet...e mi sto domandando come mai, se volete spiegarmelo e aiutarmi ve ne ringrazio
<jester-> giada: sono dove li ha messi ff
<giada> si jester ho capito come si mette il default
<giada> allora....ho la Home vuota
<jester-> giada: e lo vedi dalle impostazioni
<jester-> giada: si va bè
<giada> :/
<jester-> non trolli poi male
<giada> senti....vuoi entrare nbel mio pc e vedere tu!? mica mi diverto a dire caxxate oh
<giada> mica verrei qui a perdere le mie giornate
<giada> per sciocchezze
<giada> evidentemente è come ti dico....
<jester-> giada: andare nei dowload di firefox e vedere dove li ha messi?
<jester-> come minghia facevi in winz
<giada> eco vedi? grazie del suggerimento....era questo che desideravo....vado a vedere ...
<giada> windows lo so usare benmissimo
<giada> lo uso da 15 anni
<giada> ubuntu oggi è la seconda vola che lo apro
<jester-> che è come linux per certi versi, anche li firefox salva dove è impostato
<jester-> in ubuntu di dfualt è impostato su scarrregati
<giada> ok, allora, i file scaricati da internet me li mette fra i download nella cartellla che c'è a !strumenti" "download" ma i programmi scaricati da USC nn ci sono
<giada> non ho specificato: la cartella download sulla barra di fire fox
<giada> ma i programmi da USc nella home nn li trovo
<jester-> giada: usc li scarica e li installa
<jester-> non c'è bisogno di trovarli
<giada> ok......ora è tutto chiaro...son app praticamente
<D4V|DE> ciao
<D4V|DE> aiuti hardware?
<jester-> app programmi librerie. vengo installati in automatico
<giada> quindi x cambiare la impostazione di default devo farlo dai files singoli mp3 x esempio e dare la preferenza : "apri con"....
<jester-> !aiuto | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giada> bene vi ringrazio, tt a posto :)
<D4V|DE> ho un seagate barracuda 7200.10 defunto da 2 anni circa (alimentandolo nn emette segni di vita)
<D4V|DE> e ho necessità di prelevare dei dati da quell'hard disk... soluzioni?
<jester-> D4V|DE:  attaccandolo sudo fdisk -l  lo vede?
<D4V|DE> jester-, nessun segno di vita neppure con fdisk
<D4V|DE> nulla di nulla xkè alimentandolo nn succede proprio nulla... neppure accende nessun segno di vita ne rumore
<jester-> D4V|DE: allora sarebbe come dire: il nonno è morto ma non mi ha detto dove ha messo il malloppo
<D4V|DE> jester-, infattinon a caso... la prima domanda che ho fatto in canale è: aiuti hardware?
<jester-> D4V|DE: se è andato non c'è aiuto che tenga
<D4V|DE> jester-, ti ho indisposto x caso? XD
<jester-> D4V|DE: e perchè mai avresti ovuto
<D4V|DE> il web è pieno di soluzioni a riguardo... ma ho preferito chiedere qui a gente come te che è concretamente preparata
<jester-> dovuto
<jester-> è una logica presa d'atto
<D4V|DE> hihihih
<jester-> D4V|DE: se non lo rileva come fai a fare qualcosa
<D4V|DE> xkè i supporti magnetici memorizzano ciò che a me serve
<D4V|DE> a costo di fare qualche trapianto
<D4V|DE> mi serve recuperare il contenuto
<jester-> si ma se la meccanica è rotta?
<D4V|DE> x quel che ne so... sono i dischi che memorizzano
<D4V|DE> e so che si potrebbero trapiantare su una meccanica funzionante
<D4V|DE> ma nn ne sarei capace.. x questo chiedo aiuto
<jester-> D4V|DE: quindi per leggere bisogna smontare i supporti e farli leggere con altro marchingegno c'è gente che è attrezzat e costa assai
<jester-> ibm, per esempio, lo fa per i suoi clienti
<D4V|DE> beh.. se è l'unica soluzione...
<D4V|DE> posso anche pagare
<D4V|DE> però ho cose molto personali li
<jester-> ti devi rivolgere a specialisti del caso
<D4V|DE> jester-, esistono specialisti del caso che consentano di assistere al recupero
<jester-> D4V|DE: esistono
<jester-> basta che paghi
<D4V|DE> nn che tenga conservato codici di lancio di testate nucleari....
<D4V|DE> però ho dati molto riservati li dentro
<D4V|DE> e vorrei che recuperassero sotto i miei occhi
<blackduck> buona sera a tutti
<blackduck> dove e come è possibile segnalare un bug direttamente ai programmatori?
<Haterz> ciao
<Haterz> c'è qualcunooo???
<Haterz> avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<RSA4096> Sera a tutti per caso a qualcuno interesserebbe entrare a far parte di un progetto ubuntu come traduttore?
<krabador> RSA4096, sei del gruppo traduzione?
<RSA4096> krabador, no sono un impaginatore dato che non le traduzioni siamo un po a rilento sto provando a trovare qualche buona anima
<krabador> RSA4096, ma di che progetto?
<RSA4096> FCM
<RSA4096> krabador,
<RSA4096> krabador, la rivista Full Circle Magazine
<krabador> !traduzione | RSA4096
<ubot-it> RSA4096: Gruppo traduzione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTraduzione
<morenoponzo96> salve, ho un pc con windows 8 preinstallato... voglio sostituirlo interamente con ubuntu, mi basta fare "cancella intero disco e installa ubuntu?" intendo per evitare il problema del boot uefi o come si chiama
<xubuntu400> salve a tutti
<enzotib> |uefi | morenoponzo96
<morenoponzo96> salve, ho un pc con windows 8 preinstallato... voglio sostituirlo interamente con ubuntu, mi basta fare "cancella intero disco e installa ubuntu?" intendo per evitare il problema del boot uefi o come si chiama
<xubuntu400> :D si morenoponzo96
<xubuntu400> a se hai l'uefi aspè
<xubuntu400> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<xubuntu400> leggi qua
<morenoponzo96> ok grazie, aspetta...
<xubuntu400> ragazzi sto installando xubuntu su un pc
<morenoponzo96> oddio ma è un casino :(
<morenoponzo96> non mi basta disattivare il secure boot e cancellare il disco
<xubuntu400> leggi morenoponzo96
<morenoponzo96> ?
<xubuntu400> sto installando però la versione 10.10
<xubuntu400> perchè lubuntu nn me la installava il pc mi faceva schermo nero e nn vedevo una mazza
<enzotib> azz 10.10? preistoria
<xubuntu400> è lo so enzotib però nn mi faceva partire lubuntu in prova
<enzotib> che pc è?
<xubuntu400> e se facevo installazione la scritta lubuntu diventava nera e dopo è andato in black screen e nn vedevo una mazza
<xubuntu400> questo pc è un catorcio
<xubuntu400> amd 2600 veccio del 15/18
<xubuntu400> hd 80 gb
<xubuntu400> scheda video integrata nn so quale abbia
<RSA4096> xubuntu400, ho un pc simile al tuo ti posso dare un consiglio?
<xubuntu400> si
<xubuntu400> RSA4096:
<xubuntu400> gettarlo?
<RSA4096> xubuntu400, no!
<xubuntu400> hehehe dimmi RSA4096
<RSA4096> xubuntu400, mai gettare i  pc, io ho messo http://www.slitaz.org/it/
<RSA4096> e adesso decolla
<xubuntu400> è però mi rompo di scaricare la iso
<xubuntu400> ho il cd di lubuntu nn dovrebbe andare bene?
<xubuntu400> 35mb??
<RSA4096> xubuntu400, questo è ancora più leggero di ubuntu
<RSA4096> e la iso è piccolissima
<xubuntu400> ma è come lubuntu come grafica=
<RSA4096> a me piace di più (ma sono gusti personali) su youtube lo vedi in azione
<RSA4096> così se non ti piace usi lubuntu
<xubuntu400> umm link download?
<xubuntu400> ma si installa giusto?
<RSA4096> nel sito che ti ho passato trovi tutto, si installa come una normale distro
<xubuntu400> umm
<xubuntu400> mo la provo
<RSA4096> e occorrono massimo 5 minuti, e il mio pc aveva 192mb di ram
<xubuntu400> nn riesco a trovare il link al download
<RSA4096> http://www.slitaz.org/it/get/
<RSA4096> in alto a sinistra
<xubuntu400> trovata
<xubuntu400> http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/4.0/slitaz-4.0.iso da qui va bene?
<RSA4096> si
<Chritias> ciao
<Chritias> si parla italiano qua?
<krabador> Chritias, non si legge il topic
<krabador> ?
<morenoponzo96> Ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano, e urgente, io voglio togliere windows 8 e mettere ubuntu sul mio portatile... come faccio!
<Chritias> adesso si legge?
<krabador> Chritias, chiedi pure, se hai bisogno di assistenza
<morenoponzo96> Ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano, e urgente, io voglio togliere windows 8 e mettere ubuntu sul mio portatile... come faccio!
<morenoponzo96> please
<krabador> morenoponzo96, puoi scaricare la iso di ubuntu, provarla in sessione di prova, "live session" , ed installarla sul portatile
<krabador> e magari non ripetere le domande qui dentro
<morenoponzo96> ok ma non ce il problema uefi o come si chiama...
<morenoponzo96> ?
<Chritias> grazie leggendo sul forum ho letto che se uno possiede un vecchio pc e meglio installare lubunto solo che non riesco atrovare il torrent o il download preciso potreste darmi un link di riferimento?
<krabador> morenoponzo96, il tuo portatile è uefi?
<krabador> !uefi | morenoponzo96
<ubot-it> morenoponzo96: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> !lubuntu | Chritias
<ubot-it> Chritias: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> Chritias, dipende dal pc
<morenoponzo96> l ho visto ma non ci capisco niente... non mi basta fare cancella intero disco?
<Chritias> krabador ho un piccolo problema non capisco molto di inglese eheh
<krabador> morenoponzo96, ma il tuo notebook ha uefi?
<krabador> Chritias, download
<krabador> e trovi anche i torrent
<Chritias> non lo trovo ehehe scusate per le mie incapacita
<krabador> morenoponzo96, va a controllare se il tuo notebook ha uefi, verifica poi se è disabilitabile da bios
<Chritias> forse ci sono riuscito
<morenoponzo96> si,  ha uefi ma non so come entrare nel bios perche all avvio normale del pc non da indicazioni su come entrare nel bios
<krabador> morenoponzo96, consulta la documentazione del notebook
<morenoponzo96> ok, arrivo subito
<krabador> morenoponzo96, li ti dicono come entrare, se ha uefi, se disabilitabile, ecc
<morenoponzo96> ho guardato nella scatola e non ho trovato nulla... solo dei fogli sul primo avvio e montare la batteria
<Chritias> ho cliccato su standard pc 32 bit da questa pagina ho fatto giusto??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Downloading_Lubuntu_13.10
<krabador> morenoponzo96, va sul sito del produttore, cerca nel supporto il modello , troverai parecchie cose su di lui
<morenoponzo96> ok, arrivo
<krabador> Chritias, che pc hai ?
<krabador> Chritias, cpu/ram/scheda video
<Chritias> allora ho pentium 4 / 1 gb / 128 mb
<morenoponzo96> krabador, ho trovato questo http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c03825528 [ il mio
<morenoponzo96> ma non ce nulla a riguardo
<krabador> morenoponzo96, scarica il manuale
<krabador> Chritias, ok lubuntu 32 bit va bene
<Chritias> grazie mille Krabador gentilissimo
<Chritias> vi faccio sapere come ho montato tutto
<morenoponzo96> krabador, non trovo il manuale
<krabador> Chritias, se il tuo pc consente il boot da usb, puoi fare una pendrive
<krabador> Chritias, altrimenti, per andare sul sicuro, fa il dvd
<krabador> Chritias, che software hai per masterizzare?
<Chritias> penso di si perche prima ho installato ubuntu solo che non me lo faceva girare per questo mi sono messo alla ricerca di qualcosa di piu leggero
<Chritias> per masterizzare uso il programma di windos
<krabador> morenoponzo96, http://www8.hp.com/us/en/drivers.html
<krabador> Chritias, http://infrarecorder.org/
<krabador> usa questo su win, per la iso
<krabador> Chritias, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Chritias> gentilissimo
<morenoponzo96> krabador, il mio notebook ha l uefi
<morenoponzo96> come devo procedere?
<krabador> se non disabilitabile, come indicato in wiki
<krabador> !uefi | morenoponzo96
<ubot-it> morenoponzo96: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> morenoponzo96, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/manualCategory?cc=it&dlc=it&lang=it&lc=it&product=5402784&
<morenoponzo96> krabador,  e inutile il manuale anche perche spiega le normative e avvisi di sicurezza e l altro il primo avvio di windows 8
<morenoponzo96> comunque, nel caso fosse disattivabile lo disattivo e poi formatto l hdd e installo ubuntu?
<k50c> salve a tutti
<k50c> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> morenoponzo96, il manuale dice parecchie cose...
<krabador> k50c, che problema?
<morenoponzo96> krabador, ok, ma nel caso fosse disattivabile lo disattivo e poi formatto l hdd e installo ubuntu?
<k50c> ho scaricato la versione 13.10 e messa su un dvd. ho creato da windows una partizione non allocata di 15 Gbyte ma nel momento in cui vado ad installare e seleziono la partizione non mi fa cliccare sul piu e quindi sono bloccato li
<k50c> vorrei creare un dual boot tra windows 7 e ubuntu
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> raga
<krabador> k50c, durante l'intallazione, quando chiede come installarlo se in tutto il disco , o a fianco a windows , scegli " altro" seleziona la partizione, clicca in basso a sinistra su change, e assegli punto di mount " / " , e file system ext4 con journaling
<k50c> non mi fa cliccare su ninete
<k50c> e tutto in trasparenza
<krabador> k50c, selezioni la partizione?
<k50c> si quella da 16....MB cioe 15GB dove dice inusuabile
<Perugia> Buonasera
<krabador> k50c, come l'hai creata la partizione?
<krabador> !imagebin | k50c
<ubot-it> k50c: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Perugia> vorrei sapere come si accede alle info di sistema e come si fa per aggiornare le varie schede del pc perchè mi pare che da quando ho installato ubuntu la grafica sia peggiorata
<krabador> Perugia, da terminale sudo lshw
<k50c> da windows riducendo il volume dalla partizione dati e creandone una da 15GB a questo punto diceva non allocata e o riavviato e iniziato l'istallazione
<krabador> Perugia, per la scheda video, puoi vedere se ci sono driver close disponibili in driver aggiuntivi
<Perugia> driver aggiuntivi dove lo trovo?
<krabador> Perugia, software-properties-gtk , da terminale, e guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> con pc connesso
<k50c> leggendo qualche guida online ho letto che bisognava fare la defframmentazione del disco ma io non l'ho fatta.. può essere questo il problema?
<krabador> k50c, fa partire il supporto di installazione con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> poi apri il terminale , e mandi sudo gparted
<Perugia> software-properties-gtk  è un programma?
<k50c> cioe invece di installare ubuntu clicco su prova
<paolo1> krabador qundo puoi rispondi su ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> sera
<krabador> k50c, esattamente
<k50c> ho provato e funziona si avvia ubuntu ma credo dal dvd perche gira alla velocità della luce.
<krabador> k50c, bene, adesso sei in sessione live, mandi gparted e mandi una schermata
<krabador> !imagebin | k50c
<ubot-it> k50c: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Perugia> altra
<k50c> asp che mi sposto su un'altro pc che questo nn risponde piu.
<Perugia> altra cosa, al momento ho ubuntu 13.04, per aggiornare a 13.10 come devo fare?
<xubuntu400> akis24:
<krabador> Perugia, nel terminale , software-properties-gtk, cosa ha visualizzato?
<xubuntu400> ciao ho un problema con un pc
<krabador> Perugia, puoi fare il salto di versione, ma io personalmente lo sconsiglio
<krabador> Perugia, se puoi , reinstalla direttamente la 13.10
<xubuntu400> provo ad installare lubuntu ma lo schermo mi va in black screen e nn riesco a fare nula
<xubuntu400> nulla
<cristian_c> xubuntu400, quale pc?
<Perugia> ma la 13.04 va bene o è consigliabile quella piu recente?
<cristian_c> elenca le caratteristiche
<xubuntu400> pc amd 2600 hd 80 gb
<xubuntu400> ram 500
<krabador> Perugia, se non hai problemi, e fai tutto quello che devi fare tranquillamente , non sei obbligato a passare alla successiva
<Tdk200> la scheda video è integrata
<Perugia> ok allora tengo questa
<krabador> Perugia, anche perchè tra poco esce la 14.04
<krabador> che sarà la prossima col supporto a lungo termine
<Perugia> che poi cambia solo la grafica le interfacce ma il sistema resta lo stesso no?
<Tdk200> il pc aveva un so win xp e un win2000 installati con uno strano boot grafico che faceva scegliere con i numeri quale sistema avviare
<krabador> Tdk200, hai il menu di avvio, quando parte il supporti ?
<Tdk200> nn riuscivo a formattarlo
<Tdk200> poi con il cd xubuntu 10.10 ci son riuscito
<krabador> Perugia, aggiornano tutti i componenti, tra cui i fondamentali, alle versioni piu' recenti
<Tdk200> si ho un menù che mi fa scegliere quale supporto voglio far partire
<Tdk200> per l'installazione
<Tdk200> cmq nn so sembra che nn abbia i driver della scheda video integrata possibile?
<krabador> Tdk200, riesce a partire 'sto supporto di lubuntu?
<Perugia> x il momento terrò questa, solo che dovresti spiegarmi come entro in quel software-properties-gtk...dal terminal<'
<Tdk200> si si
<krabador> Tdk200, se parte, hai il menu?
<Tdk200> da cd parte
<krabador> Perugia, apri il terminale
<Tdk200> scelgo prova e si blocca con cursore lampeggiante
<krabador> Perugia, e scrivi software-properties-gtk
<k50c_> eccomi
<Perugia> ok
<krabador> Perugia, guarda poi nell'ultima tab a destra
<Tdk200> quando faccio installazione va avanti fa diverse schermate dove si inizia a vedere il mouse poi black screen
<krabador> Tdk200, all'avvio del cd, premi f6 al menu
<krabador> e seleziona nomodeset
<Tdk200> già fatto kra
<Tdk200> krabador:
<Perugia> dice: nessun driver aggiunto e in fondo dice: nessun driver proprietario in uso
<Tdk200> cmq tra poco riprovo e vedo se con nomodeset va
<Tdk200> se non parte neanche così??
<Tdk200> krabador: faccio live nomodeset?
<Tdk200> krabador: ho scelto live selezionando nomodeset nulla da fare
<Tdk200> però perchè mi ha fatto installare xubuntu e questo no?
<k50c_> dove lo trovo gparted?
<Tdk200> se metto xubuntu in rete scarica gli aggiornamenti?? quello che son riuscito a mettere è 10.10
<Perugia> krabador, hai letto?
<Tdk200> gparted lo devi installare k50c_
<Tdk200> che linux hai k50c_
<k50c_> asp krabador mi aveva detto che una volta andato in modalità prova ubuntu dal dvd di installazione dovevo aprire gparted ma non so dove sta.
<Tdk200> ha usi ubuntu?
<Tdk200> apri un terminale e scrivi gparted al suo interno
<Tdk200> akis24: ci sei?
<k50c_> mi chiede i privilegi di root
<akis24> Tdk200: no
<Perugia> un altra cosa strana ho notato perlustrando le varie sezioni di ubuntu....nelle preferenze sistema ho trovato la cartella "colore" e al suo interno ci son 2 periferiche che secondo ubuntu necessitano di aggiornamento e calibrazione, posso inviarvi un'immagine? vorrei capire cosa è perchè ho provato a aggiornare ma nn è successo niente, ancora ci sono
<Tdk200> auhhauhua akis24 vecchio vlpone :D
<Tdk200> akis24: sapresti dirmi come mai lubuntu fa schermata nera dopo l'avvio della live o dell'installazione?
<akis24> Perugia: posta immagine
<Perugia> si mandami il link per favore
<Tdk200> k50c_: ma tu stai in live o tieni ubuntu installato?
<Tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Tdk200: non saprei dipende che errore hai
<Perugia> http://imagebin.org/293402
<k50c_> in live
<Perugia> ma poi anche la cam....come posso usarla ora che nn ho più il programma suo?
<Perugia> ! image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Tdk200> :D
<Tdk200> mi fa schermo nero è basta
<k50c_> praticamente io devo installare ubuntu 13.10 in dual boot con windows 7 con il dvd ma nel moneto in cui vado a schegliere la partizione non allocata che ho creato da windows da 15GByte non mi faceva fare ninete allora il tuo collega mi aveva detto di fare prova ubuntu e avviare gparted
<Tdk200> a se lo sapessi
<Perugia> qualcuno mi risponde x favore?
<Tdk200> Perugia: attendere prego
<Tdk200> k50c_: gparted per fare cosa??
<Tdk200> tu come mi stai dicendo hai una partizione con win 7 e vuoi dedicare a lubuntu 15 gb??
<k50c_> credo per gestire le partizioni
<trustythar> Perugia: qualè il problema ?
<Tdk200> si k50c_ questo l'ho capito
<Perugia> ho postato un'immagine
<krabador> Perugia, che succede
<Tdk200> però windows quanto ha come spazio su hd?
<Perugia> se qualcuno la guarda e mi spiega cosa devo fare con quelle due periferiche
<Tdk200> k50c_:
<Perugia> e poi prima krabador ti avevo scritto cosa mi dice nella sezione driver
<Perugia> ma nn mi hai riposto più
<k50c_> cosa ce Tdk200
<Tdk200> Perugia: pazienta un po
<djfranko> salve
<Tdk200> k50c_: tu mi hai detto che tieni un 15 gb per lubuntu e win quanti ne ha?
<djfranko> a chi posso chiedere aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu studio ??
<Tdk200> 15 gb per lubuntu secondo me so un pò pochini
<Trustythar> Perugia:  e la selezione di colore bdi ubuntu
<krabador> Perugia, se hai avuto "nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile " ed il pc era connesso, non c'è molto da rire
<krabador> dire
<krabador> k50c_, hai mandato l'immagine di gparted?
<djfranko>  sto cercando di installarlo e mi dice che posso installarlo insieme a windows io pero' non ho partizionato l'hd adesso voglio capire se lo installo una volta che dopo volessi cancellare windows mica cancella pure ubuntu o i dati di ubuntu ??
<krabador> djfranko, se scegli l'opzione di installarlo insieme a windows. ti fa scegliere quanto spazio fargli occupare
<Perugia> si ma nn capisco come mai la grafica è peggiorata..speravo fosse da aggiornare la scheda video
<k50c_> 100Gbyte per windows e poi la partizione da 187GByte per i dati da cui ho tolto i 15Gbyte creando la parte non allocata... secondo me non sono pochi perchè lo devo solo provare e vedere come mi trovo e se ho un riscontro positivo mettero solo ubuntu sul pc
<krabador> Perugia, per favore, specifica cpu/ram/schedavideo
<djfranko> quindi fa tutto lui crea lui la partizione se ho capito bene
<krabador> !imagebin | k50c_
<ubot-it> k50c_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Perugia> ti devo scrivere i dettagli di queste 3 cose?
<krabador> djfranko, si
<krabador> Perugia, si
<Perugia> ok aspè che ci provo...
<Tdk200> wwe raga mi metto su xubuntu parlo da li
<djfranko> ok grazie facciamo il grande passo haahha vediamo come mi trovero' con ubuntu
<Tdk200> così spiego meglio
<Trustythar> se ti è peggiorata dissativala cancellando il profilo creato Perugia
<Perugia> faccio da terminal scrivendo ?
<k50c_> che immagine sono in modalità prova con il terminale aperto e mi dice che per avviare gparted ci vuole il permesso di root
<krabador> Perugia, non sai che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<cristian_c> djfranko, hai già provato la live?
<krabador> Perugia, è tuo?
<Perugia> si è mio ma non le ricordo bene
<Trustythar> niente da terminale guarda sotto e troverai cancella profilo
<krabador> Perugia, sudo lshw
<krabador> Perugia,  da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | Perugia
<ubot-it> Perugia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<djfranko> si un po a me interessa per creare audio e video adesso con win uso fl studio ma vorrei un sistema operativo piu leggero che consumi meno cpu ho un amd 1.6 giga con 4 giga di ram e se su fl studio metto piu di 4 strumenti virtuali gia non cè la fa
<davyde> ragazzi si può sapere se qualcuno è entrato con l'account ospite? ci sono dei log?
<djfranko> spero non mi dia problemi per i driver audio e video
<krabador> djfranko, l'audio vuole la ram, e la piu' veloce possibile
<tdk200> akis24: arieccomi
<tdk200> :D
<krabador> djfranko, specie i vst
<tdk200> raga io sto su xubuntu 10.10
<tdk200> è possibile aggiornarlo da rete?
<djfranko> posso linkare un video per farti capire ??
<k50c_> tdk200 come devo fare....
<tdk200> asperra k50c_
<tdk200> aspetta
<krabador> djfranko, video di cosa?
<djfranko> di fl studio per farti capire a che livelli arriva la cpu
<djfranko> da youotube
<djfranko> ad un certo punto la cpu mi sale a 90
<krabador> djfranko, un amd 1600 è giurassico
<djfranko> e gracchia ecc
<tdk200> k50c_: ma tu lo devi installare sulla partizione 15gb?
<k50c_> si da la
<krabador> k50c_, sta immagine di gparted
<tdk200> allora fai così sei sulla live adesso?
<krabador> k50c_, sudo gparted da terminale
<tdk200> k50c_:
<k50c_> ho scritto e mi chiede i permessi di root
<djfranko> amd e 300 apu with radeaon 1.30 ghz ram 4gb
<krabador> k50c_, in live , con sudo gparted, non ti chiede nulla
<k50c_> cosa e sudo?
<djfranko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhyIMpajyiQ ecco vedi in alto a destra carico massimo 5 strumenti poi non cè la fa piu
<krabador> k50c_, scrivi
<krabador> !chat | djfranko
<ubot-it> djfranko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<djfranko> e per questo volevo passare ad ubuntu anche perchè win con tutti sti problemi che mi da
<krabador> djfranko, informati per come far andare i vst su linux
<djfranko> mi sono scocciato
<k50c_> cosa devo scrivere?
<krabador> djfranko, e vedi se vanno quelli che usi
<krabador> <krabador> k50c_, sudo gparted da terminale
<djfranko> si gia mi son informato per avviare le dll bisogna usare festige http://festige.sourceforge.net/
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933325/
<Perugia> ci ho messo un'ora ma spero di aver fatto bene
<djfranko> pero' non capisco nel sito dice 64 bit debian ma non trovo quelli per ubuntu a 64
<k50c_> e ora che devo fare?
<k50c_> ah ok ora si sta aprendo
<krabador> !chat | djfranko
<ubot-it> djfranko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> o chiedi in risorse di ubuntu studiio
<krabador> djfranko, ma google ne ha una marea di informazion i
<krabador> Perugia, è solo un piccolo framment o
<Perugia> tu volevi tutto ?
<djfranko> ok capito grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Perugia> cioè tutta la schermata x intero??
<krabador> Perugia, hai mandato quel comando, ti avevo chiesto cpu /ram e scheda video
<krabador> che non sapevi
<krabador> dimmi quali ssono
<Perugia> si ma come faccio a vederle nel terminale??
<krabador> Perugia, quel comando ti ha visualizzato tutto
<krabador> scorri
<krabador> e trova la parte che ti serve
<Perugia> ma il comando di cui parli è:    ctrl-alt-t ( aprire terminale) e poi : cpu /ram /scheda video ?
<tdk200> akis24:
<Perugia> o devo fare sudo ecc
<krabador> Perugia, trolli?
<Perugia> cosa significa?
<tdk200> se inserisco il cd di lubuntu qui su xubuntu posso effettuare un aggiornamento da cd?
<tdk200> oppure è impossibile?
<krabador> tdk200, adesso che sei su xubuntu, manda cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> tdk200, e posta su pastebin
<Perugia> dunque, mi spiego: se faccio sudo ecc ecc mi apre tutto cio che ho nel pc e io nn so riconoscere la cpu la scheda video e la ram
<krabador> !pastebin | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Perugia> per questo che te lo chiedevo a te dove devo guardare
<tdk200> !paste
<krabador> Perugia, per questo ti ho chiesto di incollarlo tutto, e non una parte
<Perugia> ok ora ho capito....io avevo capito che dovevo fare solo "sudo lshw" invece devo fare "cpu /ram /scheda video
<Perugia> nn avevo capito ora ci provo
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933367/ krabador eccolo
<krabador> Perugia, hai capito male
<krabador> il primo comando è quello corretto
<krabador> Perugia,  e lo devi incollare per intero
<Perugia> cioè sudo
<Perugia> giusto?
<krabador> Perugia, se non è bianco, è nero
<krabador> tdk200, la cpu ha il flag pae,
<krabador> puoi installare lubuntu
<krabador> tdk200, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> e pastebin
<tdk200> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933397/
<tdk200> questo è il mio primo pc per un ufficio
<Perugia> krabador scusami ma non riesco a farlo, per favore mi ripeti cosa devo scrivere una volta che mi appare tutto il sistema nel terminale? ho provato a fare la stringa che mi hai detto prima ma mi dice directory inesstente
<tdk200> sperando che vada bene
<krabador> Perugia, sudo lshw
<Perugia> si
<Perugia> quello l'ho gia fatto
<krabador> tdk200, la sis è preistorica
<krabador> Perugia, mi devi incollare quello
<tdk200> yea quindi
<krabador> Perugia, cosa non ti è chiaro
<tdk200> lascio perdere?
<tdk200> però xubuntu 10.10 va :S sigh
<krabador> Perugia,  di "incolla il risultato completo su pastebin"?
<Perugia> ok, no adesso è chiaro,...avevo capito che potevo, tramite una stringa sul terminale, vedere solo la cpu o la scheda video o la ram
<Perugia> ok ti posto per intero la schermata
<krabador> tdk200, hai provato a caricare con l'opzione nomodeset?
<Trustythar> tdk200: xubuntu 10.10
<tdk200> si sempre black screen
<tdk200> si Trustythar sto usando quello
<krabador> tdk200, prova acpi=off
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933414/
<Gregorio_> salve una domanda non sò se il mio problema dipenda dal secure boot ma quando vado ad installare linux ho formatto con l'intero hard disk o non posso fare doppia partizione
<tdk200> krabador: ma se lo faccio da qua che è xubuntu nn risolvo nulla
<Trustythar> drovresti passare alla 12.04
<Perugia> fatto krabador
<Trustythar>  tdk200
<krabador> Gregorio_, spigati meglio
<tdk200> devo farlo sempre da F6??
<tdk200> Trustythar: dimmi
<krabador> tdk200, si
<tdk200> a ok
<Trustythar> dovresti aggiornala alla 12.04
<tdk200> adesso provo
<tdk200> è lo so Trustythar
<krabador> tdk200,  non è consigliabile, usare una versione di ubuntu non piu' supportata
<tdk200> lo so
<tdk200> ma che ci posso fare se solo la xubuntu 10.10 è andata
<tdk200> io dovevo formattarlo
<Trustythar> anche perchè non hai più supporto tdk200
<Gregorio_> ho questo problema ho installato windows 7 però con qualsiasi distiribuzione io provi a formattare mi chiede di eliminare direttamente  tutto ed usare solo linux ho anche provato a riformattare con windows 7  e poi subito dopo provare con linux ma niente
<tdk200> krabador: ricapitolando io entro dal cd avviato
<tdk200> premo f10 e scelgo acpi=off
<tdk200> o lo devo inserire io dopo la scelta di nomodeset
<krabador> tdk200, f6
<tdk200> ok provo a dopo se ce la fo
<Trustythar> è un po strano tdk200
<tdk200> cosa Trustythar
<Trustythar> che solo la 10.10
<Gregorio_>  ho notato che nel mio bios e presente questa voce che non posso disabilitare security boot
<krabador> Perugia, hai doppia scheda, intel ed nvidia
<krabador> !optimus | Perugia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'optimus'
<krabador> !ibrida | Perugia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ibrida'
<krabador> !graficaibrida| Perugia
<ubot-it> Perugia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<tdk200> boh nn saperei dire il perchè :S
<tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Gregorio_, è presente la voce, e non puoi disabilitarla?
<krabador> Gregorio_, cosa dice la voce?
<tdk200> Trustythar: http://imagebin.org/293407
<tdk200> che roba
<Gregorio_> krabador posso solo dirgli o windows o other systems ho provato con other systems ma non va uguale
<Perugia> Gestione grafica ibrida  Di seguito sono riportati i collegamenti alle guide per la gestione della grafica ibrida su Ubuntu.      Vga_switcheroo: flag del kernel per il supporto della grafica ibrida.      Nvidia Optimus: supporto tecnologia Nvidia Optimus per grafica ibrida Nvidia/Intel tramite nvidia-prime e Bumblebee.      Acpi_call: modulo per attivare o disattivare una scheda video.      Driver Catalyst: l'ultima versione del 
<Perugia> cosa devo guardare di queste?
<krabador> Gregorio_, hai provato con other , hai caricato il supporto , e non ti fa gestire le partizioni?
<Gregorio_> krabador esatto anche con other systems non posso gestire nulla
<Gregorio_> sembra bloccato solo con versioni windows
<Perugia> krabador in pratica devo installare quelle cose che mi dice li? io ho cliccato su nvidia optimus, ma nn so se va bene, nn conosco il modello della scheda mia
<Perugia> mi pareva fosse geo forze
<Perugia> force*
<krabador> Perugia, veramente sicuro che drive aggiuntivi non visualizza nulla?
<Perugia> nulla
<krabador> Perugia, GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M hai questa
<krabador> e la intel integrata
<Perugia> bene e in questa guida che mi hai postato dice però nvidia optimus....quindi cosa installo?
<Perugia> da nvidia optimus o da quelle altre che ti ho scritto prima?
<Perugia> ti ho copiato e incollato la guida
<krabador> Perugia, non potevi
<Perugia> nn potevo
<Perugia> nn capisco tanto bene
<Perugia> cosa nn potevo^'
<krabador> copiare ed incollare una guida segnalata
<Perugia> io la vedo postata nella chat
<krabador> Perugia, ma non puoi incollare il contenuto
<krabador> Perugia, con la 13.04 devi seguire bumblebee
<Perugia> ok, vado a vedere grazie x ora
<Perugia> krabador il mio sistema è 64 o 32?
<Perugia> me lo chiede
<Perugia> x installare
<krabador> Perugia, non ti ricordi cosa hai installato?
<Perugia> nella guida di nvidia optimus spiega che a seconda se 64 o 32 cambia la roba da instllarci sopra..
<Perugia> io nn so a quanti bit è il mio pc
<krabador> Perugia, tu non ricordi quale ubuntu hai installato ?
<Perugia> era un cd di un amico , so solo che è ubuntu 13.04
<Perugia> il mio pc prima era a 64 bit
<krabador> Perugia, apri il terminale e manda lsb_release -d
<Perugia> dice: ubuntu 13.10
<Perugia> ma com'è possibile???? il cd è di ubuntu 13.04
<krabador> Perugia, sudo uname -r
<krabador> Perugia, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> Perugia, quest'ultimo postalo in pastebin
<Perugia> 3.11.0-15-generic
<krabador> Perugia, hai la 13.10
<Perugia> aspetta, mi ha aperto una paginata di codici, aiuto
<Perugia> vai piano
<krabador> con calma
<Perugia> ho perso paste bin
<krabador> !pastebin | Perugia
<ubot-it> Perugia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Perugia, manda sudo uname -a , per sapere se è 32 o 64
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933536/
<Perugia> non mi fa chiudere il terminale, dice che c'è un processo attivo
<Perugia> che succede krabador
<krabador> Perugia, è gedit
<Perugia> e poi dice che c'è un errore
<krabador> se chiudi la finestra di gedit, si sblocca
<Perugia> Linux Pinguino 3.11.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:25:07 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<krabador> 32bit
<Perugia> cacchio
<Perugia> va bene lo stesso?
<Perugia> prima ero 64
<krabador> non credo
<Perugia> eccoci
<Perugia> cosa dovrei fare quindi?
<krabador> le guide ti sono state date
<Perugia> dovrei reinstallare un nuovo live a 64 bit?
<Perugia> fare tt da capo?
<krabador> Perugia, la 32 gira sui processori a 64
<krabador> se ti va bene, tieniti questa
<cristian_c> eh
<krabador> anche se la 64 bit sarebbe piu' indicata
<krabador> Perugia, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Perugia> cosa sono?
<krabador> Perugia, un comando da mandare nel terminale
<Perugia> c'è una bella differenza fra 32 e 64
<tdk200> krabador:
<krabador> Perugia, prestazionalmente non proprio
<tdk200> sto facendo l'installazione usando una scheda video temporanea della nvidea
<krabador> Perugia, pero' se hai una cpu a 64 sarebbe indicata
<Perugia> core id		: 1 cpu cores	: 2 apicid		: 3 initial apicid	: 3 fdiv_bug	: no f00f_bug	: no coma_bug	: no fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 13 wp		: yes flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx1
<Perugia> ho sbagliato, dovevo mandarla con paste
<Perugia> scusa
<tdk200> dopo se la rimuovo ed uso la sis integrata dovrei vedere il so giusto?
<Perugia> rifaccio su paste?
<krabador> tdk200, potrebbe non funzionare, ed essere necessario modificare grub
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933569/
<Perugia> fatto
<tdk200> dopo se la rimuovo ed uso la sis integrata dovrei vedere il so giusto?
<tdk200> a capisco quindi io adesso continuo
<tdk200> poi si vede dopo
<krabador> tdk200, ormai finisci
<tdk200> io dopo l'installazione nn dovrei avere il grub a vista
<krabador> tdk200, se unico siteme operativo, no
<tdk200> per vederlo dovrò digitare qualcosa?
<krabador> ma premento shift destro all'avvio
<krabador> appare
<tdk200> a perfetto
<tdk200> e cosa dovrò inserire
<Perugia> krabador hai visto ?
<krabador> tdk200, dipende dall'errore
<krabador> e in base a quello che va,
<krabador> tdk200, va poi modificato grub.cfg
<tdk200> allora io faccio terminare l'installazione con questa scheda poi avvio il pc sempre con questa scheda e vedo se va spengo la tolgo e vedo se parte con la sys
<tdk200> allora io faccio terminare l'installazione con questa scheda poi avvio il pc sempre con questa scheda e vedo se va spengo la tolgo e vedo se parte con la sys
<krabador> tdk200, basta
<krabador> è chiaro
<Perugia> scusa krabador, se finisci con me cosi se ho da reinstallare inizio subito
<tdk200> ok scusami
<krabador> Perugia, se vuoi prenderti la briga di reinstallare, va bene
<krabador> ma puoi tenertelo cosi'
<comeeeeeeee> salve qualcuno sa come s installa XPUD
<Perugia> si ma hai visto il paste? è a 64 o a 32?
<krabador> specie se hai da usare giochi per win
<comeeeeeeee> ^?
<krabador> o chese del genere
<krabador> che vogliono librerie a 32
<Perugia> nn uso giochi
<krabador> che, nella versione a 64 puoi installare
<Perugia> ma vorrei avere le prestazioni di prima
<krabador> ma ci devi perdere un po' di tempo
<krabador> Perugia, 32 o 64, non cambia molto in prestazioni velocistiche pure
<comeeeeeeee> xpud0.9.2 da usb
<krabador> ma puoi gestire meglio certe cose
<cristian_c> !info xpud
<ubot-it> Package xpud does not exist in saucy
<Perugia> ma poi ho 2 core
<krabador> !chat comeeeeeeee
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !chat ! comeeeeeeee
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Perugia> sarebbe meglio sfruttare la 64 bit
<krabador> !chat | comeeeeeeee
<ubot-it> comeeeeeeee: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Perugia, si, sarebbe meglii
<krabador> meglio
<krabador> se vuoi, puoi reinstallare
<krabador> non fai male
<Perugia> e la iso la trovo sul sito no?
<krabador> Perugia, si
<Perugia> bene, grazie mille krabador
<comeeeeeeee> cosa??
<krabador> Perugia, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> Perugia, ti consiglio il torrent
<cristian_c> comeeeeeeee, evidentemente, il software che vuoi installare non si trova nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Perugia> krabador, è versione inglese o poi si può cambiare la lingua?
<cristian_c> Perugia, è uscito
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Perugia
<ubot-it> Perugia: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Perugia> grazie cristian
<tdk200> salve ragazzi
<tdk200> prima parlavo con kabrador
<tdk200> riguardo a lubuntu
<tdk200> ho scoperto che im mio problema è la risoluzione che la scheda video nn supporta molto alta
<tdk200> come posso modificare questo parametro se il monitor lampegga a schermo nero??
<jester-> tdk200: penso settando una risoluzione piu bassa supportata
<tdk200> jester-: si ma nn riesco ad accedere al sistema
<jester-> che scheda hai
<tdk200> perchè il monitor lampeggia e poi fa black screen
<tdk200> allora ho installato con una ge force di battaglia che nn posso lasciare dentro, ed il pc ha una sys
<tdk200> sis
<jester-> la peggiore
<tdk200> che culo
<jester-> prova a partire in  modaità ripristino e al menu scegli xsciafemode
<tdk200> nn c'è modo di settare da fuori una risoluzione + bassa
<jester-> ma proma abilita la rete
<jester-> o ti monta il fs in solo lettura
<tdk200> ho provato modalità ripristino ma xsciafe mode nn l'ho vista nella lista
<jester-> le sis sarà vecchia di almeno 15 anni
<tdk200> devo avviare il terminale
<tdk200> si un cosa del genere è per un ufficio devono arrangiare
<jester-> un ufficio?
<tdk200> si jester- mi hanno richiesto una formattazione di questo pc vecchio
<jester-> alla facci della produttività compatibilità
<jester-> tdk200: 13.10?
<tdk200> è ma serve solo per una sorta di call center che deve avere il sito pagine bianche avanti e chiamare a tutti i clienti nella lista :D
<tdk200> si 13.10
<jester-> eppure in recovery ci deve essere xsafe o grafica minima
<tdk200> bu nella lista nn ricordo nulla di simile aspè mo lo avvio in recoveru
<jester-> tdk200: dall 13.04, giustamente, la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta, prova con la 12.04 la piu vecchia con ancora qualche anno di supporto
<jester-> ma installa con la sis
<tdk200> azzz devo scaricare la iso da capo :S
<tdk200> sigh
<tdk200> ma poi se metto la 12 mi chiederà di passare alla 13
<tdk200> tipo l'anno prox la 12 nn sarà + supportata o fra 2 anni
<tdk200> jester-: io avevo installato prima di questa la xubuntu 10.10
<tdk200> ed è andata senza problemi
<tdk200> questo pc ha 500 mb di ram quale delle due secondo te è meglio usare?
<jester-> tdk200: kubuntu 12.04
<jester-> lubuntu scusa
<jester-> ma che razza di ufficio è
<tdk200> quindi lubuntu 12.04 e basta
<tdk200> uahuhauhauha
<tdk200> è una topaia
<tdk200> :d
<jester-> madu
<tdk200> Cmq se metto questo poi mi romperà le scatole con gli aggiornamenti che faccio gli vieto di aggiornarsi??
<jester-> tdk200: e installa con la sis attaccata o prende la conf della invidia
<tdk200> alla 13?
<jester-> tdk200: 12.04
<jester-> va piu che bene per il tipo di uffcio
<jester-> la aggiorni r glieli blocchi
<tdk200> si ho capito jester-  :P però lubuntu come ubuntu quando trova gli aggiornamenti chiede se farli o meno
<tdk200> come si possono bloccare definitivamente?
<jester-> tdk200: nel sistema aggiornamenti mi pare si possa fare
<jester-> tolgi automatico
<tdk200> A PERFETT
<tdk200> (Precise Pangolin)?
<jester-> si idda
<jester-> tdk200: ma internet cd l'anno?
<jester-> hanno
<tdk200> in che senso?
<jester-> un ufficio di quel livello ce l'ha la connessione internet?
<tdk200> a sisi :D
<tdk200> e nn a scrocco :D
<tdk200> auuhauha we jester- ti ringrazio per il supporto :S
<tdk200> spero di risolvere domani mo sto scaricando la 12.04
<jester-> sperem vada ben
<tdk200> speriam
<tdk200> buona notte jester-
<jester-> otte
<Perugia> ciao, so che non è inerente del tutto ma ho problemi a installare ubuntu da pen drive perchè nel bios non mi legge la periferica
<Perugia> come risolvo?
<Perugia> vede solo hd e cd
<cristian_c> Perugia, hai scritto nel terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Perugia> no, lo faccio ora, ma a che serve?
<cristian_c> Perugia, ti è stato detto prima da krabador
<Perugia> si si ma quello gia è stato fatto cristian
<cristian_c> Perugia, e pastebinna
<cristian_c> Perugia, pastebinna
<Perugia> il problema si presenta perche non mi fa l'avvio da us
<Perugia> usb*
<cristian_c> !paste | Perugia
<ubot-it> Perugia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934060/
<cristian_c> Perugia, postalo tutto
<Perugia> ho formattato la pen drive come era spiegato nella guida, ho smontato il volume prima, poi ho formattato e ho montato la iso. ma risulta sempre che il file system sia in msdos e invece nella guida spiegava che doveva essere in fat 32 solo che se provo a cambiare il fyle sistem in fat 32 mi dice che nn lo supporta
<Perugia> era tutto cristian
<cristian_c> Perugia, non mi pare proprio
<cristian_c> Perugia, screenshotta
<Perugia> guarda, l'unica cosa che ho omesso è la riga finale perchè c'è il mio nome
<Perugia> ti assicuro che era tutti
<Perugia> tutto*
<cristian_c> Perugia, screenshot
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6934072/
<Perugia> si scusa, hai ragione tu
<Perugia> nn avevo visto che si poteva salire con la schermata
<Perugia> :)
<Perugia> che roba sarebbe questa? 4 processori?
<Perugia> cristian, ci sei sempre?
<Perugia> cristian come mai non mi fa l'avvio da usb?
<Perugia> ma....
<Perugia> nn c'è + nessuno?
<cristian_c> Perugia, come hai visto, non è sempre colpa di ubuntu
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Perugia, come hai creato la live
<cristian_c> ?
<Perugia> si ma aiutami ti supplico
<Perugia> te l'ho scritto sopra
<Perugia> copio e incollo
<Perugia> ho formattato la pen drive come era spiegato nella guida, ho smontato il volume prima, poi ho formattato e ho montato la iso. ma risulta sempre che il file system sia in msdos e invece nella guida spiegava che doveva essere in fat 32 solo che se provo a cambiare il fyle sistem in fat 32 mi dice che nn lo supporta
<cristian_c> Perugia, quale programma
<cristian_c> Perugia, con cosa hai formattato?
<Perugia> quello che sta sulla guida ubuntu, non ricordo come si chiama
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Perugia> da gestione dischi
<cristian_c> Perugia, gparted
<Perugia> ma nella guida dice di farlo da gestione dischi
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quale guida?
<Perugia> allora spiegami tu cosa fare x favore
<Perugia> una guida che ho trovato su internet
<cristian_c> lol
<Perugia> NO
<Perugia> scusa
<Perugia> ho detto una caxxata
<Perugia> :P
<Perugia> la guida del sistema
<Perugia> quella che sta sul sis op
<Perugia> in fondo alla finestra di formattazione c'è la scritta "aiuto"
<Perugia> li ho cliccato e mi ha aperto una guida
<Perugia> ecco come ho trovato le info
<cristian_c> !gparted | Perugia
<ubot-it> Perugia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Perugia> cristian
<Perugia> ma questo è per l'hd
<Perugia> io devo formattare e cambiare il tipo di file syst
<Perugia> alla usb
<cristian_c> Perugia, cosa cambia?
<cristian_c> invece che l'hdd scegli la pendrive
<Perugia> allora, te lo spiego bene: nella guida del sito ubuntu.it, ci sta scritto come si fa a creare una live su pen drive. Per farlo bisogna formattarla e cambiargli il tipo di file system a FAT32. Il problema è che la mia pen drive ha file system msdos e non si può cambiare e quindi forse è per questo che non si può avviare da boot? lo chiedo a te appunto che son qui
<Perugia> cioè, se vado nel bios e vado x cambiare l'ordine dei deivce, non compare la usb
<Perugia> c'è solo l'hard disk e il cd
<Perugia> come mai?
<cristian_c> Perugia, che problemi hai a formattare con gparted?
<cristian_c> non ci vedo tutta questa difficoltà?
<cristian_c> *.
<Perugia> in pratica elimino la partizione e la ricreo?
<cristian_c> Perugia, sì
<Perugia> sto formattandola
<cristian_c> lol
<Perugia> cavolo mi sa che mi hai risolto il problema :)))
<Perugia> mi ha fatto scegliuere il fat 32
<Perugia> :****
<Perugia> grazie!
<Perugia> ora provo a vedere se parte con usb
<Perugia> però dimmi 1 cosa: per fare una prova , prima di rimontare la iso e magari scoprire che non mi fa avvio da usb, c'è un modo x vedere se adesso è leggibile dal bios?
<cristian_c> Perugia, una volta formattata, crea la live con unetbootin
<Perugia> c provo
<cristian_c> Perugia, nel bios dovresti trovare l'ordine di boot, con ad esempio usb key
<cristian_c> Perugia, inoltre si può richiamare il menù di boot all'accensione del pc
<Perugia> si ne ho 3 tipi di device usb , usb hdd, usb fdd e usb cd
<cristian_c> ma il tasto F* varia da pc a pc
<Perugia> solo che in tt e 3 nn compare la periferica
<cristian_c> Perugia, il pc è vecchio?
<Perugia> no nn ha neanche 1 anni
<Perugia> anno*
<cristian_c> ah, già, vero
<Perugia> come ah gia vero? come fai a saperlo==
<cristian_c> Perugia, hai scaricato ubuntu a 64 bit, vero?
<Perugia> si
<cristian_c> Perugia, uefi e secure boot sono attivati?
<Perugia> no, è stato disattivato sia secure boot che uefi ed è anche stato cambiato da uefi os a os solamente
<cristian_c> Perugia, allora hai fatto una cazzata
<Perugia> io avevo windows 8 e se nn toglievo queste cose non riuscivo a mettre ubuntu
<cristian_c> Perugia, la 64 bit della 13.10 va tranquillamente con il secure boot
<Perugia> il tecnico me l'ha fatto
<Perugia> e va bè allora basta riattivarlo no?
<cristian_c> Perugia, ma era sempre 13.10 a 64 bit?
<Perugia> no era una 13.04 a 32 bit, che non so x quale stranissimo arcano si è poi trasformata in 13,10 :/
<cristian_c> Perugia, ho scaricato la 13.10 a 64 bit e l'ho installato con uefi e secure boot attivi
<cristian_c> quindi...
<Perugia> si ma io ti credo....ma infatti ti ripeto : era una 13.04 a 32 bit
<Perugia> e quindi forse nn riuscivo a installare x questo
<cristian_c> Perugia, 32 bit non supporta secure boot
<Perugia> che ne so
<Perugia> ecco appunto
<Perugia> allora era quello
<cristian_c> Perugia, per la 32 bit occorre disattivarlo
<Perugia> il tecnico mi ha cambiato l'os
<cristian_c> ma è una scocciatura
<Perugia> e io ho disattivato il resto
<cristian_c> Perugia, riattiva ciò che hai disattivato
<Perugia> va bene allora visto che mi sembri quello piu sveglio qua mi spiegheresti gentilmente cosa fare in breve per fare un lavoro fatto bene?
<cristian_c> Perugia, crea la live con unetbootin
<Perugia> si ma ora ho su a 32 bit che succede se riattivo?
<cristian_c> Perugia, prima crea la live, che ti frega?
<Perugia> intanto devo risolvere il problema dell'avvio da usb....
<cristian_c> Perugia, quindi riattivi tutto il disattivato
<Perugia> quindi: creo live, installo e dopodichè riattivo tutto?
<cristian_c> Perugia, e fai partire la live
<cristian_c> e poi ripartizioni a dovere
<cristian_c> no
<Perugia> ripartizionare nn so farlo
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Perugia> ma poi perchè dovrei farlo scusa....ho solo ubuntu sopra
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Perugia> :/
<cristian_c> Perugia, ma penso per via del grub
<cristian_c> Perugia, in ogni caso, scegli l'opzione cancella tutto
<Perugia> no cristian, io piallo l'hd e reinstallo da capo
<Perugia> son piu sicura cosi
<Perugia> come ho fatto con questa versione
<cristian_c> Perugia, io però ti consiglio più avanti di reinstallare anche win 8 in dual boot
<Perugia> non posso farlo perchè era preinstallato e non ho cd di ripristino
<Perugia> avendo piallato l'hd nn esiste piu
<Perugia> ma mi va bene cosi
<Perugia> mi fa schifo 8
<cristian_c> Perugia, prima crei la live
<Perugia> cmq, se nn dovesse leggermi la usb e nn avviasse? che problema potrebbe essere?
<cristian_c> Perugia, per avviare la live, devi prima riattivare secure boot e compagnia bella
<cristian_c> Perugia, te l'ho spiegato il problema
<Perugia> e con secure boot e tt il resto poi mi fa accedere a ubuntu?
<Perugia> al mio che ho adesso?
<cristian_c> Perugia, se fai come ti si è detto, sì
<cristian_c> Perugia, no, accedi alla live
<cristian_c> alla versione installata non so, ma hai detto che vuoi piallare...
<Perugia> ok allora scusa, siccome qua è tt confusionata sta chat mi potresti riscrivere bene passo passso?
<Perugia> si piallo tt ,è meglio
<cristian_c> per l'ultima volta, poi io vado:
<Perugia> ok grazie
<cristian_c> 1) una volta formattata la pendrive, crei la live con unetbootin
<cristian_c> 2) entri nel bios e riattivi uefi, secure boot e compagnia cantante
<Perugia> scusa anche uefi os?
<cristian_c> 3) ti accerti di poter bootare da usb, c'è anche il tasto F* per scegliere da quale device bootare all'accensione del pc
<cristian_c> 4) una volta bootato da usb, puoi usare l'os in live o installarlo su hdd
<cristian_c> 5) nell'installazione, puoi scegliere di cancellare il contenuto nell'hard disk e installare ubuntu o partizionare manualmente
<Perugia> si da qui in poi lo so
<Perugia> nn importa
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-15
<cristian_c> bon, io vado
<Perugia> asppppppppp
<Perugia> un secondo
<Perugia> :(
<knaigerchrome> ciao a tutti ho installato kubuntu e vorrei chiedervi come faccio ad installare il pacchetto java anche da terminale se possibile grazie 1000 per l'aiuto.
<knaigerchrome> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<knaigerchrome> cioè???
<Burakunin> qualche persona esperta che può considerare questo post: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ?
<Burakunin> Ho seriamente necessità di supporto per il rilevamenti di una tavoletta wacom BAMBOO PAD CTH-301K
<Burakunin> e per la creazione di un file source.list decente che non dia alcun errore
<Burakunin> *che non dia errore
<krabador> Burakunin, posta su pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> !pastebin | Burakunin
<ubot-it> Burakunin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Burakunin> la mia nabbaggine in linux è più che evidente, devo postare un file qui in chat? (il mio source.list)
<Burakunin> ah ok
<Burakunin> provvedo
<Burakunin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935193/
<krabador> Burakunin, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, e nella prima tab, seleziona "altro" nel menu a cascata del server del repository
<Burakunin> ok
<krabador> seleziona a mano un'altro server per i repository, puoi provare , nella sezione italiana, il server con garr
<Burakunin> http o ftp?
<Burakunin> http
<krabador> il server con garr
<Burakunin> ok
<Burakunin> cambio qualcosa nella scelta delle opzione del server? (main, universe, ...)
<Burakunin> éopzioni
<Burakunin> *opzioni
<krabador> no, quante voci sono spuntate?
<Burakunin> tutte le voci sono spuntate
<Burakunin> in ogni scheda della finestra
<krabador> puoi lasciar perdere
<krabador> Burakunin, chiudi correttamente , torna sul terminale e manda sudo apt-get update
<Burakunin> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<Burakunin> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Burakunin> mai avuto questo errore
<krabador> hai scritto sudo?
<Burakunin> sì
<krabador> hai chiuso correttamente la finestra
<Burakunin> e anche senza sudo idem
<Burakunin> stesso errore
<krabador> senza sudo è ovvio
<Burakunin> si
<Burakunin> chiudi, chiudi
<krabador> Burakunin, chiudi tutto , tranne il terminale, e manda un pastebin di sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Burakunin
<ubot-it> Burakunin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Burakunin> sto aggiornando la cache dalla finestra software e aggiornamenti, appena completa lancio sudo apt-get update e incollo
<Burakunin> nulla, sta bloccato ad aggiornamento software
<Burakunin> che sia un problema che sto utilizzando X-chat?
<Burakunin> ^aggiornamento della cache
<Burakunin> ok se sbloccato
<krabador> no, è che la finestra di aggiornamento accede esclusivamente a sources.list
<Burakunin> sto per incollare da terminale
<krabador> ok, chiudi la finestra aggiornamento
<krabador> ed incolla sudo apt-get update
<Burakunin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6935246/
<krabador>  Burakunin hai messo ppa nel sistema
<krabador> è quello che da problemi
<krabador> non il server del repository ubunut
<Burakunin> ppa non sarebbe il comando per aggiungere chiavi delle sorgenti?
<krabador> ubuntu
<Burakunin> ok
<Burakunin> come tolgo?
<krabador> Burakunin, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<Burakunin> da file
<Burakunin> oppure da finestra
<krabador> vai nella voce altro software
<Burakunin> ?
<krabador> e spunti la voce del ppa
<Burakunin> per curiosità, come mai ppa da questi problemi e con che posso sostituire quando una guida mi indica di inserire ppa nel file source.list?
<krabador> quale guida?
<Burakunin> ad esempio, per la Wacom, mi indica di inserire sorgenti ppa
<krabador> Burakunin, manda il link
<Burakunin> e non funzionano, dunque ho compilato i moduli uno ad uno
<krabador> Burakunin, manda il link della guida che hai seguito
<Burakunin> Recandomi a questo link dalla pagina ufficiale del sito Wacom, ho installato tutt'e tre le librerie, controllando se vi siano errori nell'installazione (Get the Drivers: input-wacom / xf86-input-wacom / libwacom). Il risultato è la dicitura: Nessuna tavoletta rilevata, Collegare o accendere la tavoletta Wacom
<Burakunin> ho copiato dal mio post: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264
<krabador> i ppa, per definizione, possono dare questi problemi. Sono risorse software esterne, non ufficiali, non mantenute dallo staff ubuntu
<krabador> Burakunin, manda il link della guida che hai seguito
<Burakunin> e questa è la strada che ho percorso dato che i repository pps in un altra guida, quelli che hai visto prima, non funzionavano
<Burakunin> sta nel forum
<Burakunin> ho inserito tutti i link lì
<Burakunin> e provengono dal sito ufficiale Wacom
<Burakunin> che mi reindirizza nella wiki ufficiale linux wacom
<Burakunin> (dunque non inserisco altri ppa)
<krabador> Burakunin, molto semplicemente, non si da assistenza a sistemi che hanno ppa esterni installati, e dimostrabilmente problematici
<krabador> qui ti si puo' dire solo come toglierli
<Burakunin> queste guide non mhanno indicato di inserire repository in source.list
<Burakunin> mi indicano di scaricare e scompattare compilando da me ogni singolo pacchetto
<krabador> io ti sto chiedendo da 5 minuti, se posti il link della guida che hai seguito, per installare i ppa
<Burakunin> http://us.wacom.com/en/developerrelations/linux
<Burakunin> che manda in: http://linuxwacom.sf.net/
<Burakunin> e ho seguito le tre pagine in Get the drivers: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Downloads
<Burakunin> I tre pacchetti: input-wacom / xf86-input-wacom / libwacom
<krabador> Burakunin, niente li dentro , fa installare ppa
<Burakunin> lo so, perché i ppa non andavano, allora ho seguito questa guida
<Burakunin> adesso ti ritrovo le guide con i ppa
<krabador> era l'unica cosa che ti è stata chiesta da 15 min
<Burakunin> una era questa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<Burakunin> dal sito ufficiale ubuntu.com
<Burakunin> l'altra non so sinceramente, cercata e trovata tramite google
<Burakunin> e cronologia non salvata in quella ricerca
<krabador> Burakunin, ok, a quanto pare il ppa della guida che hai postato, da problemi, o è momentaneamente down
<krabador> grazie per la segnalazione
<Burakunin> non posso che ritenermi soddisfatto se utile a riguardo
<Burakunin> bene, non ho più errori da source.list, un problema risolto, finalmente
<krabador> Burakunin, per il tuo modello di tavoletta, purtroppo è un problema
<krabador> sembra che si possa far funzionare la penna ed il tasto della penna
<krabador> dopo una serie di interventi, tra cui una ricompilazione del kernel
<krabador> allo stato attuale in ubuntu non sembra essere supportata
<krabador> Burakunin, ma ti invito a tornare , non ho molta esperienza con le tavolette grafiche
<Burakunin> io l'ho acquistata per utilizzare ubuntu, perché compariva l'app apposita, e perché nel sito ufficiale indicava che esistevano i driver
<krabador> si, wacom è un'azienda con un ottimo supporto linux
<Burakunin> come posso far considerare il post da me creato nel forum da chi ha esperienza a riguardo?
<Burakunin> oppure mi consigli di contattare direttamente wacom?
<krabador> Burakunin, il post del forum, è a discrezione degli utenti e visitatori, se qualcuno ha qualcosa da dirti a rigurado lo farà
<Burakunin> capisco
<krabador> ma , si , contatta anche wacom
<Burakunin> so aggiornare il kernel, sincerament+
<krabador> assolutamente
<Burakunin> *sinceramente
<Burakunin> mi chiedo se invece debba installare wacom-kernel: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Wacom-kernel_Repository
<Burakunin> consigliato nella wiki indicata da wacom
<krabador> Burakunin, puoi provare
<krabador> Burakunin, io personalmente non ho molta esperienza con le tavolette grafiche
<krabador> Burakunin, http://sourceforge.net/p/linuxwacom/discussion/236872/thread/2448c9a8/?limit=50   qui sono abbastanza scoraggiati
<krabador> Burakunin, ti invito a tornare qui in canale, adesso non è proprio affollato
<Burakunin> ho appena inviato un messaggio al supporto wacom
<krabador> se è particolarmente recente, come tavoletta, sono soliti metterci un po' per realizzare completamente il supporto
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/368242/wacom-graphics-tablet-cth-480-ctl-480-not-detected-in-ubuntu-13-10/390795#390795
<krabador> da uno sguardo qui, non è la stessa tavoletta, ma puo' esserti d'aiuto
<Burakunin> comunque ti ringrazio per l'aiuto e per le indicazioni riguardanti le repository, avrei impiegato un pomeriggio intero data la confusione di ogni forum e di ogni guida presente in internet
<krabador> di niente, ripeto, in un orario un po' piu' permissivo puoi trovare altri pareri
<Burakunin> ho seguito questa guida, adesso provo con un reboot
<akis24> giorno
<niko__> giorno a tutti! :D
<Red-XIII> ho un piccolissimo problema sul mio notebook, ma credo dipende dai driver NVIDIA: la ventola gira all'impazzata... ho provato ad installare i driver ma, dopo uno schermo nero grande quanto un mondo, ho disinstallato i driver (pack: nvidia-current installato dal repo)
<Burakunin> Qualche essere esperto in Tavolette grafice Wacom e loro installazione in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Burakunin, perché 'essere'?
<cristian_c> Burakunin, che usano tavolette penso ce ne siano pochi
<Burakunin> (perché il non essere non utilizza questa chat)
<cristian_c> ?
<Burakunin> *grafiche
<Burakunin> ad ogni modo ho seria necessità di supporto
<cristian_c> Burakunin, ma non ti avevano spiegato ieri come fare?
<Burakunin> no, ieri mi havevo mostrato uno screen-shot dell'interfaccia KDE
<cristian_c> a me sembra che ti abbiano detto come fare
<cristian_c> Burakunin, ovvero, non pacioccare con il sistema
<Burakunin> a te sembra, però il sunto era uno screen-shot del KDE
<Burakunin> e pacioccare non sembra un argomento che possa aiutarmi
<Burakunin> cls
<Burakunin> Qualche essere esperto in Tavolette grafice Wacom e loro installazione in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Burakunin, credo tu non abbia letto i consigli che ti sono stati dati
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Burakunin, che usano tavolette penso ce ne siano pochi
<Burakunin> cristian_c: sei admin o esperto in tavolette grafiche wacom? se no, non sei di aiuto a me, e continuando a scrivere a me e io a scrivere a te non si risolve alcun che
<Burakunin> Qualche essere esperto in Tavolette grafice Wacom e loro installazione in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Burakunin, ripeto, è per darti un consiglio, temo tu non ne troverai molti di possessori o esperti di tavolette grafiche qui
<Burakunin> il forum non risponde al post, questa è la chat di supporto, dove dovrei recarmi, alla sede della Wacom?
<cristian_c> Burakunin, in ogni caso, non è che ci sia molto da fare,  di sicuro non devi compilare cose, come ti è stato già detto
<Burakunin> i pacchetti non sono cose, se lo so Io che sono nabbo... e ripeto: il forum non risponde al post, questa è la chat di supporto, dove dovrei recarmi, alla sede della Wacom?
<Burakunin> Qualche essere esperto in Tavolette grafice Wacom e loro installazione in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Burakunin, hai chiesto esperti di tavolette, ieri hai avuto la fortuna di parlare con uno che la tavoletta la usava, e ti ha detto di non incasinare con compilazioni. Ti ha anche detto di installare un semplice pacchetto dei repository
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Burakunin
<ubot-it> Burakunin: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Burakunin> soltanto che il tipo di ieri non utilizza il mio modello, il mio modello è praticamente uno dei più nuovi
<Burakunin> e probabilemnte quelle repository non vanno, ne i pacchetti che mha consigliato di installare senza compilare
<Burakunin> inoltre compilare e installare non fa differenza alla soluzione del mio problema, dato che la mia distro funziona normalmente
<Burakunin> e non è incasinata
<Burakunin> qui di incasinato c'è il rispondere di continuo con risposte inutili, con tutto il rispetto per la tua cortsia nel darmi consideraizone, considerazione però inutile, dato che Io necessito di considerazione si supporto ù
<Burakunin> *di supporto
<cristian_c> Burakunin, non sono risposte inutili, tutt'altro. Inoltre, dovresti evitare di aggiungere ppa, anche perché qui non si da supporto a repository di terze parti
<Burakunin> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità... (è qualcosa che so già); a me è utile sapere come risolvere il rilevamento di questo specifico modello di tavoletta.
<Peace-> Burakunin: il motivo per cui non va la tua tavoletta sei tu
<Burakunin> il mio file source.list è privo di pps
<Burakunin> *ppa
<cristian_c> Burakunin, però non stai seguendo le indicazioni del bot
<Peace-> Burakunin: che non segui i consigli non fai le prove e fai di testa tua
<Burakunin> a me sembrate, voi due, due bulli con birre in mano, che tentano di difendere il proprio luogo di bevute
<Burakunin> invece Io necessito di supporto informatico, e non di opinioni e nabbaggine
<Peace-> Burakunin: ok allora se ti trovi male sei libero di uscire ieri ti ho detto di fare alcune prove non le hai volute fare e allora che senso ha continuare a fare come stai facendo?
<Burakunin> Io sono libero di uscire anche se mi trovo bene
<cristian_c> Burakunin, nel canale ci sono regole tra le quali anche non spammare la stessa domanda continuamente
<Burakunin> qui stai continuando a elargire ciò che non necessito epr tuo puro passatempo, dunque inizierò ad ignorare e utilizzarò la chat normalmente, come ad ogni utente è permesso.
<Burakunin> *per
<Peace-> Burakunin: hai fatto la prova del live cd?
<Peace-> a me non risulta
<Burakunin> a te non risulta, Peace- dato che non sei me, non sei dove sono Io, e non utilizzi questo PC, è anche indicato nel post, che ho effettuato la prova con distro pulita
<Burakunin> e inizio ad ignorare anche te.
<Peace-> distro pulita non è livecd
<Peace-> ma fai pure come vuoi
<Peace-> e ieri ti avevo anche detto di fare in terminale uname -a
<Peace-> tu invece hai fatto uname -a bla bla bla sticaz
<Peace-> mica è colpa di nessuno se fai le cose come vuoi tu
<Burakunin> Necessito di supporto per l'installazione di una tavoletta Wacom, qualche persona esperta e non nabba può aiutarmi, eventualmente indico un post da me aperto nel forum.
<knaigerchrome> ciao a tutti come faccio ad aggiungere java come plugin di chrome con kubuntu? ho scaricato il pacchetto tar.gz ma non ho idea di come installarlo
<Peace-> mmm knaigerchrome non si installalo mai tar.gz in kubuntu
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, per java non serve scaricare pacchetti esterni
<Peace-> knaigerchrome: qualsiasi applicazione viene installato dal packager manager
<cristian_c> esatto
<Peace-> pena non va una sega
<Peace-> knaigerchrome: hai chomre o chromium ?
<knaigerchrome> eh ma il paacker mi dava mille risultati e non sapevo quale scegliere
<knaigerchrome> ho chrome
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, io di solito installo icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubot-it> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.4-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<knaigerchrome> ho provato a installarlo da terminale ma mi diceva: unable to install
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, se hai chrome, apri il browser e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<knaigerchrome> ok
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, puoi installarlo anche dal software center se non conoscio la sintassi del terminale
<cristian_c> *del comando
<cristian_c> *conosci
<knaigerchrome> su plugin non ce l'ho
<knaigerchrome> sul software center controllo
<knaigerchrome> dunque sul cerca del software center ho scritto java e mi compaiono una marea di risultati tra cui per citarne qualcuno: geany, eclipse. libre office ecc
<Burakunin> Se qualche persona è esperta in tavolette Wacom mi contatti in query (ho necessità di supporto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ).
<Peace-> knaigerchrome: devi cercare  icedtea-plugin
<knaigerchrome> niente non va neanche dal software center, premetto che seguendo la wiki ieri sera ho eseguito il comando dal terminale sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<knaigerchrome> mi sa che facendo così ho incasinato qualcosa
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | knaigerchrome
<ubot-it> knaigerchrome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<knaigerchrome> ok
<knaigerchrome> cioè è stranissimo ora ha fatto tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<knaigerchrome> ieri sera c'avrò provato 3-4 volte e mi diceva unable to install
<cristian_c> avrai sbagliato a digitare
<knaigerchrome> no no mi ricordo di aver digitato tutto benissimo
<cristian_c> boh, non possiamo sapere se non vediamo qualcosa
<knaigerchrome> forse dovevo riavviare il sistema dopo aver installato il pacchetto openjava7 ???
<cristian_c> l'importante è che tu abbia risolto
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, non mi risulta
<Peace-> knaigerchrome: cmq non fare mai una cosa non provare mai a installare tar.gz per il resto si trova sempre la soluzione
<cristian_c> quoto
<knaigerchrome> ora guardo se va ma a credo proprio di si
<knaigerchrome> ok peace grazie del consiglio
<knaigerchrome> si funziona grazie 1000 di tutto
<Burakunin> Se qualche persona è esperta in tavolette Wacom mi contatti in query (ho necessità di supporto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ).
<Burakunin> Se qualche persona è esperta in tavolette Wacom mi contatti in query (ho necessità di supporto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ).
<andreinkho> buongiorno ragazzi
<andreinkho> ho bisogno di qualche anima pia che mi aiuti ad installare ubuntu
<andreinkho> non mi riconosce l'hd
<Peace-> andreinkho: hai bootato da live cd?
<Peace-> andreinkho: posta un immagine di gparted
<Burakunin> Inolltre gradirei che in mia presenza non si applichino amenità di qualsiasi sorta e tipo in ambiente informatico, non utili all'ambiente informatico, da parte di chi sa e da parte di chi non sa di ambiente informatico.
<andreinkho> allora ho bootato da live cd
<andreinkho> faccio partire l'installazione
<andreinkho> arrivato alla tabella partizioni
<andreinkho> non mi rileva nulla
<Burakunin> *Inoltre
<andreinkho> con gparted ho formattato tutto e creato nuova tabella partizioni msdos
<Peace-> andreinkho: ma il pc era funzionante?
<andreinkho> certo
<andreinkho> girava xp sp3
<Peace-> andreinkho: ok allora invece dii far partire l installazione fai prova ubuntu
<Peace-> andreinkho: poi quando sei dentro fai partire gparted
<Peace-> fai uno screenshot e lo posti in canale
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<andreinkho> come si postano gli sreen?
<Peace-> andreinkho: primo premi il tasto stamp
<andreinkho> ah ok grazie
<Peace-> e poi usi imagebin
<andreinkho> un attimino e arrivo
<andreinkho> oh grazie ragazzi
<Peace-> andreinkho: 9/10 hai sbagliato a fare le partizioni
<Peace-> andreinkho: si risolve
<Peace-> andreinkho: adesso io devo andare ma c'è altra gente che ti puo aiutare
<andreinkho> guarda adesso riprovo
<andreinkho> ti ringrazio infinitamente
<Peace-> andreinkho: prima pasta l immagine
<Peace-> ho ancora 2 minuti buoni
<Burakunin> se non rileva l'HD utilizza un qualsiasi programma di partizionamento, ripartiziona l'HD e poi lo rileva
<andreinkho> eh ma sto ricopiando ubuntu su usb
<andreinkho> avevo provato zorin
<andreinkho> ma comunque sai qual'è la cosa strana?
<andreinkho> che l'hd non lo rilkeva
<Burakunin> va bene un qualsiasi programma di partizionamento in qualsiasi SO
<andreinkho> mentre la chiavetta si
<andreinkho> burakuin ho già provato gparted
<andreinkho> e gparted me lo vede /sda
<andreinkho> provato a partizionare con 5 giga linux swap primaria
<Peace-> andreinkho: fai come ti ho detto tu posta i mmagine poi vediamo cosa hai fatto
<andreinkho> e il resto in ext4 primaria
<Burakunin> è una questione di partizionamento, ossia i file di configurazione che l'SO non rileva e che invece il programma di partizionamento sì
<andreinkho> si peace un attimo che copio la iso su chiavetta
<knaigerchrome> aspetta andreinko
<Burakunin> devi in pratica ripartizionare (con un qualsiasi programma di partizionamento in un qualsiasi SO)
<knaigerchrome> le partizioni devono essere swap, root e home
<andreinkho> uhmm
<knaigerchrome> in pratica 1 swap e 2 ext4
<andreinkho> guardate adesso appena finisce la iso vi faccio uno screen
<andreinkho> altra cosa
<andreinkho> io dal bios avevo ide mode
<andreinkho> ho selezionato ahci
<andreinkho> perchè è un 120gb sata
<andreinkho> non so se può servire ma ve l'ho detto uguale
<Peace-> andreinkho: non incasinare la bios :D
<knaigerchrome> non credo sia quello il problema, il problema è che devi partizionare bene l'hd sennò non funge
<andreinkho> oh ragazzi davvero col cuore vi ringrazio
<Burakunin> giusto <knaigerchrome>
<knaigerchrome> lo faceva anche a me sul netbook poi quando l'ho partizionato bene girava a meraviglia
<andreinkho> ho fatto le 5 stamattina a cercare soluzioni
<andreinkho> grazie raga davvero
<andreinkho> veramente di cuore e disponibiloi
<andreinkho> ok la iso è finita
<andreinkho> due secondi e posto screen
<knaigerchrome> io premetto che non so una mazza però con quel poco che so cerco di rendermi utile
<andreinkho> grazie mille
<andreinkho> vi offrirò una pizza a tutti
<Burakunin> difatti qualsiasi comunità informatica si adopera bene in questo modo, non elargendo opinioni personali, bensì elargendo informazioni utili alla risoluzione utile del problema escludendo tutto lo scibile del non-informatico
<andreinkho> ri spiego
<andreinkho> se riesco nell'impresa ho intenzione di vendere i pc nel mio negozio con linux :D
<andreinkho> ubuntu
<andreinkho> ma siccome non l'ho mai provato..
<Burakunin> Se qualche persona è esperta in tavolette Wacom risponda al thread (ho necessità di supporto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ).
<knaigerchrome> guarda io vengo da decenni di winzoz e tempo 2 mesi ho imparato le basi per installarlo
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Burakunin
<ubot-it> Burakunin: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> Burakunin, è l'ultimo avvertimento
<andreinkho> mah guarda a me ha sempre fatto gola ubuntu
<cristian_c> non spammare la stessa domanda spesso
<knaigerchrome> io ti dico questo, una volta che diventi linuxiano non ne esci più :) è tutto un mondo nuovo in cui hai fame di imparare
<andreinkho> immaginavo :d
<andreinkho> arrivo neh
<knaigerchrome> io invece vorrei sapere dai più esperti se conviene in una scheda integrata ivy bridge abilitare i driver proprietari, ammesso che ci siano, per migliorare il gaming, oppure si rischia solo di generare instabilità al sistema
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, se i driver proprietari sono già presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu (quindi , visibili in Driver aggiuntivi), non credo ci siano controindicazioni, in genere
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, se invece si aggiungono repository esterni o si scaricano i driver binari, i problemi potrebbero essere seri, effettivamente
<cristian_c> quindi, soluzione da evitare
<knaigerchrome> non lo so devo controllare, perchè così ad occhio, vedendo per esempio quando apro il browser chrome, la finestra mi lagga di pochissimo, quindi mi fa capire che il driver video o forse la poca ram forniscano poca potenza...pensavo a qualche soluzione per migliorare le prestazioni
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, non capisco cosa c'entri il driver con il browser
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ma che pc è? Usi unity?
<andreinkho> sto uolodando le immagini raga
<knaigerchrome> è un assemblato con pentium dual core ivy bridge 4 gb ram 320 gb hd e scheda video integrata
<knaigerchrome> attualmente utilizzo kubuntu 13.10
<andreinkho> http://imageshack.com/a/img835/5994/uwka.jpg http://imageshack.com/a/img268/7046/44h4.jpg
<andreinkho> ecco gli scrren
<knaigerchrome> perchè per esempio sul netbook per migliorare di poco le prestazioni grafiche mi ricordo di aver installato dei driver migliori e le prestazioni grafiche erano effettivamente migliorate
<andreinkho> cioè praticamente mi vede solo la chiavetta
<cristian_c> andreinkho, no, dovresti postare una schermata di gparted
<andreinkho> ok ora sono in live con ubuntu
<andreinkho> come entro ingparted?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, di quale scheda parliamo?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, sei su live con unity, giusto?
<knaigerchrome> scheda madre gigabyte con video integrata
<andreinkho> penso di si
<knaigerchrome> tecnologia Ivy bridge
<andreinkho> ho fatto il boot e selezionato prova ubuntu
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, eh, ma magari vorremmo conoscere anche il tipo di scheda
<cristian_c> andreinkho, allora clic in alto a sinistra nella dash
<knaigerchrome> la scheda video è la intel hd
<andreinkho> sarà la hd4000 con la ivy bridge
<andreinkho> ok
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, i driver intel sono open source
<knaigerchrome> il numero se non ricordo male varia in base al processore
<andreinkho> trovato gparted
<andreinkho> arriva scrren adesso
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, quindi se vai in Driver aggiuntivi, non dovresti trovare driver proprietari
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, fai un controllo
<knaigerchrome> ok
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ok
<andreinkho> cri ma gli screenshot di prima li hai visti?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, sì
<knaigerchrome> esatto :) e allora sapete che vi dico....ci metto una bella coppia di DDR3 Ripjaws X da 16gb e vediamo se poi migliora la situazione
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ma guarda, penso che 4 Gb di ram siano sufficienti per kubuntu
<cristian_c> strano che lagghi
<andreinkho> e ti sembrava tutto regolare?
<knaigerchrome> no va fluido però delle volte ha delle piccole lag
<andreinkho> comunque adesso arriva screen gparted
<cristian_c> andreinkho, se non vedo gparted non posso vedere nulla
<andreinkho> http://imageshack.com/a/img600/7317/v1j0.jpg
<andreinkho> eccoti :D
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, secondo me, dovresti controllare il task manager
<knaigerchrome> roba da poco siccome però sono un perfezionista vorrei eliminare anche quelli :)
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, hai aggiunto software esterni?
<knaigerchrome> solo chrome e java per ora
<knaigerchrome> ah e xchat
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, xchat è presente nei repo
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, apri un terminale
<knaigerchrome> ok
<cristian_c> andreinkho, il disco sda è completamente vuoto
<andreinkho> per quello non lo vede?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, apri un terminale
<andreinkho> ok
<knaigerchrome> yahol devi partizionarlo e vedrai che girerà di brutto ;)
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<andreinkho> ma non so cosa ho fatto ieri sera con gparted per vedere di farlo andare
<cristian_c> andreinkho, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<andreinkho> avrò creato una nuova tabella partizioni
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ma cosa ci stava su quell'hdd?
<andreinkho> mi da invalid option
<andreinkho> ci stava windows xp
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> andreinkho, che pc è?
<knaigerchrome> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreinkho> in che senso?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, di quale pc si tratta?
<andreinkho> è un pentium dual colre
<andreinkho> e6600
<andreinkho> io ho apeto il terminale
<andreinkho> digito il comando
<cristian_c> andreinkho, quanta ram?
<andreinkho> 1 giga
<andreinkho> o due
<andreinkho> 2 mi pare
<knaigerchrome> a Lei Egregio Sign. Cristian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6936555/
<cristian_c> andreinkho, scheda grafica?
<andreinkho> c'è ma non ti so dire il modello
<andreinkho> nvidia penso
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ti consiglio di fare un controllo tramite task manager
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, nei momenti in cui lagga
<cristian_c> andreinkho, quindi è un pc fisso con nvidia
<cristian_c> ?
<andreinkho> esatto
<cristian_c> andreinkho, digita il comando che ti ho suggerito prima e posta il risultato su pastebin
<knaigerchrome> il task manager da terminale?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, no, credo che anche kubuntu lo abbia
<cristian_c> si può usare anche la scorciatoia ctrl+alt+del
<cristian_c> o canc
<knaigerchrome> qui su kubuntu è la scorciatoia per chiudere la sessione
<knaigerchrome> ecco un altro esempio che mi viene in mente è che quando per esempio vado su facebook non mi fa vedere tutti gli avatar delle persone della lista di chat ma una specie di immagine predefinita che vuol dire che non gli ha ancora caricati
<knaigerchrome> forse dipenderà da chrome...
<andreinkho2> http://pastebin.com/Nga4tmT3
<andreinkho> sono sempre io neh
<andreinkho> ho fatto il pastebin
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, quale versione di kde stai utilizzando?
<knaigerchrome> non ne ho idea...da dove lo vedo?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, -l, ricopia bene
<andreinkho> no non ho capito
<andreinkho> c'è la virgola dopo l'uno?
<andreinkho> ah ma è una l!!!!
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, in kde si chiama KSysGuard
<andreinkho> ma che pirla che sono
<andreinkho> scusa..
<andreinkho2> cri tutto x te
<andreinkho2> http://pastebin.com/d0zdEL2Q
<knaigerchrome> quel comando o nome li non lo trovo da nessuna parte, comunque leggendo su internet credo sia Kde Telepathy 0.6.2
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ho come l'impressione che ti abbia installato ubuntu sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, no
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ksysguard
<andreinkho> christian
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, alt+f2 o apri il krunner
<andreinkho> sulla pendrive ho la iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *tu
<andreinkho> dalla quale faccio il boot
<andreinkho> il problema è proprio quello
<cristian_c> andreinkho, no, hai proprio la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> andreinkho, come se tu lo avessi installato lì
<andreinkho> in fase di installazione infatti mi vede la chiavetta e l'hd no
<knaigerchrome> ok ci sono mi si è aperta una cosa in alto al centro
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, digita il comando
<andreinkho> la tabella partizioni di ubuntu mi mostra la chiavetta sdb
<andreinkho> ma l'hd sda no!!
<cristian_c> andreinkho, hai fatto un po' un casino, ti sei messo a partizionare la stessa pendrive su cui risiede la live
<knaigerchrome> ah ok praticamente volevi che aprissi tutto l'elenco dei processi in corso
<andreinkho> cri dimmi come posso fare
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, sì
<andreinkho> se no mi tocca metterci winzozz
<cristian_c> andreinkho, installare insieme anche win non è che sarebbe una cattiva idea
<cristian_c> se non si è talebani
<knaigerchrome> qui mi dice che sto utilizzando pochissima CPU sommando tutti i processi non arriva al 10%
<andreinkho> mah se riesco a tenerci solo ubuntu tanto meglio
<andreinkho> non c'è modo di rimediare?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome,  e sta laggando in questo momento?
<knaigerchrome> no
<knaigerchrome> ora provo ad avviare chrome
<Burakunin> Se qualche persona è esperta in tavolette Wacom risponda al thread (ho necessità di supporto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ).
<cristian_c> andreinkho, visto che hai incasinato la pendrive, sarebbe meglio fare la live, e magari ricreare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> su sda
<cristian_c> andreinkho, digita: sudo parted -l
<andreinkho> fatto
<andreinkho> siamo sempre lì mi vede solo la pennetta
<cristian_c> andreinkho, su pastebin
<knaigerchrome> adesso va tutto bene all'apertura di crhome avrà avuto un picco massimo del 20-25%
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ci sta
<knaigerchrome> e ora è di nuovo all'8-9%
<cristian_c> non è un valore alto
<andreinkho2> http://pastebin.com/0XEdNkFT
<knaigerchrome> no assolutamente, con winzoz avevo picchi dal 60 al 100% :)
<knaigerchrome> a dir poco imbarazzante come OS
<cristian_c> andreinkho, prova a rifare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> andreinkho, hai messo mano al bios?
<andreinkho> mano mano no
<andreinkho> glli ho detto che l'hd è un sata
<andreinkho> sono passsato da ide a sata
<cristian_c> pare che lo sia
<andreinkho> tutto qui
<andreinkho> si si è un sata
<andreinkho> dimmi come posso rifare la tabella partizioni
<knaigerchrome> ma se prova a installarlo da CD?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, quindi il pc ha supporto ai dischi sata?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, sempre da gparted
<andreinkho> si il pc supporta i dischi sata
<andreinkho> non è vecchio
<andreinkho> avrà si e no 4 anni
<andreinkho> ok da gparted come mi muovo?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, prima selezioni il disco sda
<andreinkho> fatto
<cristian_c> andreinkho, poi vai in Device
<andreinkho> solo quello c'è non posso sbagliarmi
<andreinkho> okiz
<cristian_c> crea tabella partizioni
<andreinkho> okiz
<andreinkho> mi da un messaggio warning
<cristian_c> andreinkho, posta schermata
<Burakunin> <knaigerchrome> adesso va tutto bene all'apertura di crhome avrà avuto un picco massimo del 20-25% : DI CHE CHROME STAI PARLANDO (scusa il caps)
<andreinkho> mi dice default is tocreate ms-dos partition
<andreinkho> e poi mi da advanced
<knaigerchrome> google chrome per kubuntu 13.10
<Burakunin> e che picco? nello specifico?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, posta una schermata
<knaigerchrome> ho praticamente sommato tutti gli utilizzi della CPU al momento dell'apertura di chrome
<knaigerchrome> chrome da solo utilizzava il 9% però altri programmi in contemporanea l'1% o il 3%....
<andreinkho> come si trova lo screenshot che ho fatto?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, eh, ma ora va bene
<cristian_c> andreinkho, forse nella home
<knaigerchrome> si si ma è fluidissimo, non capivo perchè a volte chrome faceva dei micro lag oppure su face non mi faceva vedere completamente bene la pagina, credo però sia un problema intrinseco di questo chrome e non di kubuntu
<andreinkho> no me l'ha salvata sul desktop
<andreinkho> ecco perche non la trovavo
<cristian_c> sì, sulla scrivania
<andreinkho2> http://imageshack.com/a/img855/7140/jnhb.png
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ma in quale occasione? A random?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, Apply
<knaigerchrome> si praticamente stamani non mi faceva neanche aprire facebook e credevo fosse un problema di linea ma nello smarthphone andava tutto bene e gli altri siti pure, poi ha cominciato a girare meglio poi ancora meglio e ora va....per me è difettoso chrome
<andreinkho2> ma io sto processo lo avevo già fatto
<andreinkho2> x quello che avevo hd vuoto
<andreinkho> comunque sia
<andreinkho> fatto..
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ora
<andreinkho> dimmi tutto
<knaigerchrome> oppure semplicemente stavano sistemando il sito e laggava per quello
<cristian_c> andreinkho, devi creare delle partizioni
<andreinkho> perfetto
<andreinkho> io avevo creato ieri una linux swap
<andreinkho> e una ext4
<andreinkho> e non vedeva una beata sega :P
<cristian_c> andreinkho, peccato che quelle partizioni non le hai create sul disco
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ma sulla pendrive
<andreinkho> no no anche sul disco cri!
<andreinkho> te lo giuro
<cristian_c> andreinkho, sulla pendrive non ci devono stare e guarda caso erano solo lì
<andreinkho> ma non è che lui mi vede la pendrive perchè il boot di ubuntu lo faccio partire da lì?
<andreinkho> comunque sia procediamo..
<cristian_c> andreinkho, infatti dovresti rifare la live
<andreinkho> su dvd?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, comunque, se puoi partiziona il disco
<cristian_c> andreinkho, anche su usb, tanto è uguale
<andreinkho> oki dimmi come muovermi
<andreinkho> sono nelle tue mani
<cristian_c> andreinkho, come vuoi partizionare i 111 GB?
<andreinkho> comìè meglio per te
<cristian_c> andreinkho, quindi ti va bene una partizione per il sistema, una swap e una /home separata per i tuoi dati?
<andreinkho> tanto ammesso e concesso che riesco a metterci ubuntu questo pc servirà solo x internet
<andreinkho> va benissimo
<knaigerchrome> io direi un 5/ - 8sw - home ;)
<cristian_c> andreinkho, comunque, 2 GB di ram non mi sembra il massimo per ubuntu con unity, ma quello è un altro discorso
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, 5 è pochino per la /
<knaigerchrome> occupa 4,75
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, 8 di swap è abbastanza assurdo
<andreinkho> dimmi tu..
<cristian_c> con 2 GB di ram
<cristian_c> andreinkho, allora, quindi, io di solito creo una / da 20 a 30 GB
<cristian_c> ma dipende dallo spazio
<andreinkho> 120 gb
<andreinkho> tutto il disco
<cristian_c> andreinkho, usa 2 GB di swap e il resto tutto in /home , se non hai particolari esigenze
<andreinkho> partizioni primarie?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, le applicazioni installate vanno nella /, se ci installi roba, la finisci presto
<cristian_c> e anche i file di sistema
<knaigerchrome> ah si?....azz pensavo finissero nella home
<cristian_c> andreinkho, fai tu, l'estesa può essere comoda
<knaigerchrome> pensavo che la root fosse dedicata al solo OS
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, nella home ci vanno i file dell'utente
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, è per i dati personali
<knaigerchrome> e allora devo rifare le partizioni
<cristian_c> !partizionamento | knaigerchrome
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<knaigerchrome> pensavo di aver fatto un capolavoro :)
<cristian_c> !partizioni | knaigerchrome
<ubot-it> knaigerchrome: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Burakunin> Se qualche persona è esperta in tavolette Wacom risponda al thread (ho necessità di supporto: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=574264 ).
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, allora penso di aver capito il motivo dei lag
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, hai una / ristretta
<Riccardone> !amministrazione
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, penso che la tua sia piena
<ubot-it> amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<cristian_c> lol
<andreinkho2> http://imageshack.com/a/img62/7235/0cdj.png
<Burakunin> Io, personalmente non sto scrivendo tramite altri nickname, o tramite altre eprsone, ne in questa chat ne in altre chat.
<knaigerchrome> praticamente su un 320gb
<andreinkho> dimmi se va bene
<Burakunin> *persone
<knaigerchrome> ho fatto: 7gb di root, 16gb swap e il resto home :( :( :(
<Riccardone> knaigerchrome: 16GB di swap ???? follia pura :)
<knaigerchrome> volevo avere 32gb di ram :D :D :D
<cristian_c> andreinkho, aspetta
<andreinkho> ok
<knaigerchrome> io avevo capito che / era per il solo OS, che i programmi andassero tutti in home e che lo swap aumentava la capacità della RAM....ma mi sa che devo rivedere di molto questa teoria :D
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, assolutamente, no. Per os si intendono anche i programmi
<cristian_c> andreinkho, la vedi la riga unallocated?
<andreinkho> si
<knaigerchrome> ok allora devo ripartizionare tutto....mi sa che faccio prima a reinstallare ogni cosa
<cristian_c> andreinkho, lì ci crei due partizioni
<andreinkho> ok
<andreinkho> su due giga?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, una ext4 per la / e una swap
<andreinkho> e come si fa?
<knaigerchrome> a sti punti direi di dividere a metà...metà root metà home e 8gb swap
<andreinkho> e comunque sono solo due giga di spazio
<cristian_c> andreinkho, devi ridurre sda2, gli hai dato tutto l ospazio
<cristian_c> andreinkho, prima riduci sda2
<cristian_c> andreinkho, anzi dovresti rifare la extended dato che hai malpartizionato
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, ora si esagera, la / chiede spazio ma metà disco è esagerato
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, anche installando tante applicazioni, dubito che arriveresti a 150 GB
<andreinkho> non ci sto capendo niente
<andreinkho> ora ho due unallocated
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, invece i dati del tuo utente potrebbero essere grossi
<andreinkho> ragazzi sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> andreinkho, posta schermata
<knaigerchrome> perchè vorrei installarci in futuro dei programmi per lo sviluppo, mi garberebbe diventare prima maintainer e poi in un futuro remoto developer :D :D ma sto ancora sognando
<cristian_c> andreinkho, hai dato tutto lo spazio a sda2
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, sì, ma in ogni caso è sproporzionato
<andreinkho2> http://imageshack.com/a/img842/5796/zjku.png
<andreinkho> ecco
<knaigerchrome> ma ipoteticamente se installo un videogioco da 4-5 gb occuperebbe la root giusto?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, sì
<cristian_c> andreinkho, mi è venuta un'idea
<knaigerchrome> non è che per caso si possono modificare i valori delle partizioni senza dover reinstallare tutto da capo?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome, si possono ridimensionare le partizione, è una scelta comunque, vedi tu
<cristian_c> *i
<andreinkho> dimmi cristian che intanto ho fatto tabula rasa
<andreinkho> ho ricreato nuova tabella partizioni
<Peace->  lol
<cristian_c> andreinkho, hai cancellato tutte le partizioni
<Peace-> povero disco :d
<cristian_c> ?
<andreinkho> si ho cancellato tutto
<cristian_c> andreinkho, quindi, metterai tutto in una extended
<andreinkho> si rifò da capo
<cristian_c> andreinkho, crea una extended
<andreinkho> mettiamolo dove vuoi basta che lo metto :D
<andreinkho> ok dimensione?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, fai occupare tutto lo spazio alla extended
<andreinkho> fatto
<cristian_c> andreinkho, poi dentro ci crei le tre partizioni
<knaigerchrome> va bè reinstallo tutto che faccio prima
<andreinkho> in ext4?
<knaigerchrome> a più tardi ciauuuuu
<cristian_c> andreinkho, hai creato la extended?
<andreinkho> si
<cristian_c> andreinkho, crei la / in ext4 e la /home stessa cosa
<cristian_c> andreinkho, la swap non ha filesystem
<andreinkho> sull'unallocated?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, sì, ma devi ddecidere le dimensioni delle tre partizioni
<cristian_c> andreinkho, io sarei per 20 GB di /, 2 Gb di swap e il resto alla /home
<andreinkho> fatto
<andreinkho> all'incira
<andreinkho2> http://imageshack.com/a/img835/9192/f5cl.png
<Peace-> 18 giga di swap?
<Peace-> lol
<andreinkho> ma si va bene
<cristian_c> andreinkho, 18 GB
<andreinkho> basta che installo
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> andreinkho, non ha senso, riducila
<Peace-> andreinkho: vabbene si lo puoi tranquillamente installare ma non verrano mai usati quei 18 giga
<Peace-> cristian_c: quanta ram ha ?
<andreinkho> ma solo per provare se mi riconosce l'hd
<Peace-> andreinkho: ok allora prova
<andreinkho> ok ho lanciato l'installazione
<cristian_c> andreinkho, infatti è spazio sprecato totalmente
<andreinkho> e mi vede solo la cazzo di chiavetta!
<Peace-> andreinkho: ma ascolta non è che hai scazzato la bios ?
<andreinkho> no
<andreinkho> non ho toccato nulla dal bios
<andreinkho> fidati
<Peace-> andreinkho: prova a fare questa prova imposta i valori di default sul bios
<Peace-> andreinkho: ci dovrebbe essere l opzioone per settare tutti a default
<andreinkho> proviamo
<Riccardone> andreinkho: di solito F1
<andreinkho> cosa il bios?
<andreinkho> io ho canc
<andreinkho> comunque ripristinati valori del bios
<andreinkho> partizionato correttamente hd
<andreinkho> adesso vediamo se me lo vede
<cristian_c> andreinkho, e sei già sul desktop
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Peace-> andreinkho: ok poi facciamo una cosa forse ho capito
<andreinkho> okiz
<andreinkho> io sto ricreando la iso di ubuntu comunque
<cristian_c> andreinkho, hai incasinato anche la pendrive
<Peace-> andreinkho: se non li rileva cosa provabile facciamo ultima prova poi io mi distacco
<andreinkho> x quello sto rifacendo la iso
<cristian_c> andreinkho, che software hai usato?
<andreinkho> x fare la drive?
<cristian_c> eh
<andreinkho> universal usb installer
<cristian_c> andreinkho, prova con unetbootin
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ma hai formattato la pendrive in fat32
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, devi ricreare la tabella anche lì
<andreinkho> io adesso l'ho formattata proprio la pendrive
<cristian_c> in quanto hai aggiunto altri partizioni che non c'entrano un cavolo
<andreinkho> usiamo unetbootin e la rifacciamo
<cristian_c> *altre
<andreinkho> adesso x curiosità sto facendo partire l'installer di un'altra distro linux
<andreinkho> da dvd
<andreinkho> così vediamo
<Peace-> andreinkho: 5/10 è  l installer di ubuntu che non vede il sata
<Peace-> andreinkho: c'è una procedura per in modo che li veda
<cristian_c> andreinkho, scusa, ma le etichette sulle partizioni come le hai fatte?
<andreinkho> certo
<andreinkho> root7
<andreinkho> swap
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> andreinkho, di solito io specifico il punto di mount nell'installer
<cristian_c> non mi risulta si possa fare da gparted
<Peace-> cristian_c: se po fa
<andreinkho> e come si fa?
<Peace-> andreinkho: ascolta devi semplicmente fare come prima le partizioni andavano bene
<Peace-> quando sei dentro da live andreinkho mi dici che ti faccio fare una cosa
<andreinkho> no ragazzi
<andreinkho> manco da dvd di zorin mi vede hd
<andreinkho> ma porca miseria
<andreinkho> ma io qui cosa diamine devo fare x installare linux?
<Peace-> andreinkho: vuoi seguirmi o continui a danzare da solo ?
<andreinkho> sto seguendoti
<andreinkho> sto creando la pennetta
<andreinkho> si è bloccata al 47 percento
<andreinkho> 48
<Peace-> poi ci sara il 49?
<Peace-> xD
<cristian_c> Peace-, se è unetbootin devi aspettare
<cristian_c> ops
<andreinkho> peace dai almeno mi hai regalato un sorriso
<andreinkho> comunque peace
<cristian_c> andreinkho, se è unetbootin devi aspettare
<andreinkho> io sono andrea piacere
<andreinkho> si è unetbootin
<Peace-> bene
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ma hai rifatto la tabella sulla pendrive?
<andreinkho> cri ma a cosa serve rifare la tabella?
<andreinkho> formattata
<andreinkho> e  poi ci pensa unetbootin
<andreinkho> o no?
<cristian_c> andreinkho, perché hai creato due partizioni farlocche sulla stessa
<Peace-> fa tutto da solo unetbootin
<andreinkho> eh quello dico io
<Peace-> beh speriamo
<Peace-> :D
<andreinkho> strano però che mi vede la chiavetta e non mi vede l'hd
<andreinkho> ma gparted lo vede
<andreinkho> per essere la prima volta che mi avvicino a ubuntu..
<Peace-> andreinkho: è perche è sata
<andreinkho> comunque
<andreinkho> ricapitolando
<andreinkho> hd formattato come mi avete detto
<andreinkho> pennetta in fase di lavorazione
<andreinkho> bios ripristinato
<andreinkho> ooooooooooook
<andreinkho> adesso appena è pronta la chiavetta balliamo insieme
<andreinkho> pronta
<Peace-> boota
<Peace-> e seleziona prova ubuntu
<Peace-> non installa ubuntu
<andreinkho> ok raga si balla
<andreinkho> try ubuntu
<Peace-> quando sei dentro apri un terminale
<andreinkho> stiamo caricando
<andreinkho> peace sembra di essere su matrix :D
<andreinkho> ok siamo dentro
<andreinkho> terminale aperto
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> digita questo
<Peace-> sudo su
<andreinkho> fatto
<andreinkho> (sudo si sudo! cazzo se sudo con sto ubuntu)
<Peace-> andreinkho: digita    fdisk -l
<andreinkho> fatto
<Peace-> cosa dice?
<andreinkho> ora ti posto
<andreinkho2> http://pastebin.com/cPgrWmT4
<andreinkho> eccotelo
<cristian_c> andreinkho, come pensavo
<Peace-> andreinkho: dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ci sono ancora le partizioni farlocche
<cristian_c> andreinkho, unetbootin non ha le mica rimosse
<Peace-> cristian_c: lascia stare
<andreinkho> ma per me le crea unetbootin
<andreinkho> ma fammi capiere peace
<Peace-> andreinkho: hai dato il comando cosa dice?
<andreinkho> non è un problema del chipset della mia bobo verso l'installer di ubuntu nel riconoscimento dei dischi sata?
<Peace-> andreinkho: ascolta fai i comandi senza tanto farti venire l ansia
<Peace-> andreinkho: dopo questa cosa potrebbe andare correttamente è buntu che certe volte non rileva il sata
<andreinkho> ahaha
<andreinkho> ok
<Peace-> se lo facciamo e lo rileva ok è quiello altrimenti è altro
<andreinkho> my dice do you really want to erase "pcd" ondisk metadata on /dev/sda ? y/n
<Peace-> digli di si
<andreinkho> oki
<andreinkho> fatto
<Peace-> bene adesso avvia l installer
<andreinkho> proviamo
<andreinkho> ooooooooooooooooooooh
<andreinkho> mo si!
<Peace-> wooot
<andreinkho> mo va!
<andreinkho> santa maronna
<Peace-> ==> Peace- power user
<cristian_c> lol
<andreinkho> peace sei un grande :D
<Peace-> eh non credo perche siamo 3 milioni e 3 le strade pulite come in svizzera
<andreinkho> qual'era il problema peace?
<Peace-> andreinkho: As it turns out, the SATA drive had left over raid configuration information that was telling the installer to skip the drive (as if it was unsupported).
<cristian_c> andreinkho, ma da dove hai preso quell'hard disk?
<Peace-> andreinkho: praticamente era la fonfigurazione raid che diceva all installer di skippare il driver durante l installaziine
<andreinkho> ma non è mio sto pc
<cristian_c> lol
<andreinkho> me lo hanno portato in negozio ieri
<cristian_c> ci sta che avesse una configurazione raid
<Peace-> andreinkho: cmq il tuo matrix corrisponde al mio ascolto della musica http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/15/plasma-desktoptd2300.png
<cristian_c> e questo spiegherebbe l'arcano
<Peace-> xD
<cristian_c> andreinkho, impedendoti di partizionare
<andreinkho> ahahaha
<CiaoBelli> buongiorno
<CiaoBelli> mi ha appena aggiornato il sistema, ho ubuntu 13.10 a 64 bit, solo che i video che prima con windows vedevo in HD adesso peccano un po di risoluzione...come risolvere?
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c son Perugia....ciao bello e grazie x ieri anche se poi non ho risolto come mi avevi detto te ma ho dovuto disattivare lo speed bios..era quello che impediva la lettura della pen drive e ora va a meraviglia
<andreinkho> ma adesso quella procedura va fatta ogni volta?
<Peace-> andreinkho: non credo , dovrebbe essere a posto adesso puoi sempre provare rebootando
<CiaoBelli> ! nick
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<andreinkho> adesso te lo dico x sfizio
<CiaoBelli> ! chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<CiaoBelli> andreinkho: mi puoi aiutare tu x caso?
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti rieccomi qua
<andreinkho> ahahah CiaoBelli se ti affidi a me siamo fritti
<CiaoBelli> :))
<CiaoBelli> è solo un problema di grafica
<knaigerchrome1> allora ho reinstallato quasi con successo kubuntu dividendo stavolta meglio le partizioni
<CiaoBelli> poi, ho un dubbio: ma i programmi installati su ubuntu si autoaggiornano quando ci son aggiornamenti disponibili o va fatto manualmente ogni tanto
<knaigerchrome1> il software center mi ha crashato e sto tentando di inviare un Backtrace agli sviluppatori per capire cosa lo ha causato
<CiaoBelli> ! ibrida
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ibrida'
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, non sapevo di questo speed bios
<knaigerchrome1> solo che sono arrivato al punto di installare dei pacchetti di simboli e se clicco avanti mi dice che il backtrace è poco utile perchè è sicuramente incompleto
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<knaigerchrome1> che devo fare??? :( :( :(
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: ma che problemi ti da questo ?
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: crasha ancora?
<CiaoBelli> davvero...io pensa che x caso l'ho scoperto. Ieri cercando una soluzione in internet nei vari forum nessuno mi sapeva dare rispopsta, finchè x caso in un forum in lingua ingelse ho letto che andava disattivato quella cosa la...e pensa che manco so l'ingelse, l ho intuito da qualche parola :) fatto sta che ora va da dio a parte questo problema con i video
<knaigerchrome1> allora stavo installando diversi programmi e quando mi sono messo a cercarne altri mi ha crashato
<knaigerchrome1> adesso devo inviare questo backtrace
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: vabbe non è indispensabile
<knaigerchrome1> ok allora lo chiudo
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, apri un terminale
<knaigerchrome1> credo che sia un problema di "overflow"
<CiaoBelli> fatto
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: che software ti interessa?
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: bisogna vedere a che punto stav al installazione
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, digita: lshw -c display | grep driver
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: perche se l installaizone era a meta piuo essere che il cazzillo per installare sia incastrato
<knaigerchrome1> praticamente stavo installando vlc e poi avrei installato gparted
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: ok apri un terminale e digiata questo
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: sudo apt-get install vlc
<knaigerchrome1> ok faccio da terminale
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: cosa ti dice dop che hai messo la password
<CiaoBelli> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0 WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<CiaoBelli> mi dice questo cristian_c
<knaigerchrome1> da una serie di errori
<knaigerchrome1> asp che te lo pasto
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, tutto su pastebin
<CiaoBelli> ok aspe, rimandami link x favore
<cristian_c> !paste | CiaoBelli
<ubot-it> CiaoBelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<knaigerchrome1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937024/
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937027/
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: come immaginavo l installazione è stata interrotta
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: allora dai in terminale : sudo apt-get -f instal
<CiaoBelli> mi sa che ci sn problemi....
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, digita: lspci -k
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: allora dai in terminale : sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli,  e posta ancora su pastebin
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: mi sono dimenticato una l
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937039/
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: allora luca cosa sta facendo ?
<knaigerchrome1> eccomi allora
<knaigerchrome1> no un momento la l dove va?
<Peace-> CiaoBelli: giada o perugia?
<CiaoBelli> perugia era il nick che ho usato ieri....Giada è il mio nome
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: questo è il comando corretto  sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  la mia scheda è ibrida però
<knaigerchrome1> sta installando un pò di cose
<cristian_c> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, hai intel+nvidia
<cristian_c> due schede
<CiaoBelli> si lo so
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: bene luca allora dopo prova a installare gparted e vediamo dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, hai fatto qualcosa in merito?
<CiaoBelli> no, non ne so nulla di queste cose
<CiaoBelli> ditemi voi cosa fare
<CiaoBelli> x favore
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: cmq quando il software di installazione si interrompe di solito ti dice in fondo che comando devi fare per sistemare le cose
<knaigerchrome1> ma con questo comando ha praticamente reinstallato vlc?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, pare sia disattivata
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: no
<CiaoBelli> ????????
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, non è che hai installato qualche driver?
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: l installer grafico si è interrrotto
<CiaoBelli> no, niente
<CiaoBelli> ho solo fatto aggiornamento software
<CiaoBelli> nelle impostazioni di sistema mi diceva che c'era da aggiornare
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: l installazione era a meta e quindi il comando sudo apt-get install -f  ha fatto si che si procedesse all instalalzione mancante
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, allora qual è il problema?
<knaigerchrome1> ah ok ed è valido per qualsiasi installazione?
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: si
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: cmq io ti consiglio di imparare i comandi da terminale
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: sono piu veloci e sicuri
<CiaoBelli> che i miei film e video che prima vedevo in HD adesso peccano di risoluzione e anche la grafica e i colori in gereale son strani.....
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  e poi cmq se le schede son disattivate non va mica bene no?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, strani in che senso?
<knaigerchrome1> mi garberebbe parecchio imparare a usarlo bene ma non saprei da dove cominciare, delle guide su youtube non mi fido molto
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, dipende
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1:  vabbe senti apri questo
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  SON COME VELATI
<CiaoBelli> ops
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: kate ~/.bashrc
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, apri un terminale
<CiaoBelli> fatto
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, il risultato sempre su pastebin
<CiaoBelli> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<knaigerchrome1> non so aprirlo
<knaigerchrome1> non so come si fa quel simbolo strano
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937060/
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: seleziona tasto destro copia e lo incolli in terminale
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, copia e incolla, comunque altgr+ì
<inesperto> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di sapere quale versione e magari un link per ovviare a questo errore durante il boot "thi kernel requiresthe following features not present on the cpu: cx8 cmov, thi kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu
<knaigerchrome1> se clicco col tasto destro dopo averlo selezionato mi da un menù a tendina
<Peace-> inesperto: hai  una cpu 32bit e hai installato un kernel 64bit
<cristian_c> inesperto, non è che hai scaricato ubuntu a 64 bit?
<inesperto> eh si mi sa...
<Peace-> inesperto: al menu di grub seleziona un altro kernel
<inesperto> ?
<knaigerchrome1> ok faccio con quella combinazione di tasti che è meglio
<inesperto> ti crea problemi indirizzarmi ad un link per cortesi
<inesperto> a
<cristian_c> !download | inesperto
<ubot-it> inesperto: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Peace-> inesperto: http://www.assistenza-tecnica-informatica.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/grub-menu-advanced-options-for-ubuntu.png
<cristian_c> wow
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c: ?
<CiaoBelli> è il mio paste che ti fa sussultare?
<knaigerchrome1> ok peace ho fatto e mi si è aperta una finestra bianca con scritte colorate
<inesperto> grazie mille...
<cristian_c> 1366x768       60.1*+
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: vai in fondo alla pagina
<knaigerchrome1> ok
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, no
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, la risoluzione non mi sembra faccia schifo
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: adesso vai qui e seleziona dalla riga 1 alla riga 37
<CiaoBelli> intendevo la risoluzione dei video
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: fai copia e lo piazzi in fondo alla pagina che ti si è aperta http://wklej.org/id/1273441/
<CiaoBelli> dei filmati
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, allora, utilizza bumblebee per gestire anche la scheda nvidia
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: praticamente ti sto aggiungendo della roba in quel file che abbiamo aperto
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, controlla che non sia disattivata nel bios
<CiaoBelli> ok e come faccio x vederlo?
<knaigerchrome1> si ma non ho capito, in fondo alla pagina sono tipo alla riga 121....devo selezionare le prime righe a inizio pagina?
<CiaoBelli> cioè che nomenclatura devo guardare?
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: allora da terminale hai aperto in pratica un fil e
<knaigerchrome1> esatto e dal linguaggio in cui è scritto mi sembra il vecchissimo turbo pascal
<knaigerchrome1> anzi no
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, dipende dal bios
<knaigerchrome1> ha solo l'if in comune :)
<CiaoBelli> ah...perfetto....
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: è bash devi aggiungere in quel file la cosa che trovi nel link che ti ho dato insomma dovrebbe risultare pressapoco cosi http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/15/plasma-desktopkQ2300.png
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | CiaoBelli
<ubot-it> CiaoBelli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> io vado
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: quello è bash è linguaggio di programmazione del terminale di default
<knaigerchrome1> ah ok scusa sono duro in pratica aggiungo le righe di quel link che mi hai dato al file che ho aperto, ok provvedo subito
<knaigerchrome1> ok fatto
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: ok chiudi kate
<Peace-> adesso da terminale dai
<knaigerchrome1> salvo giusto?
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: ovvio
<knaigerchrome1> bene sono su terminale
<Peace-> dai questo comando
<Peace-> source $HOME/.bashr
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: scusa
<Peace-> source $HOME/.bashrc
<Peace-> questo^ knaigerchrome1
<andreinkho> comunque peace installato
<andreinkho> tutto ok
<Peace-> andreinkho: fatto senza dover rifare vero ?
<andreinkho> grazie di cuore a tutti
<andreinkho> esatto senza dover rifare
<andreinkho> vado a mangiARE
<knaigerchrome1> fatto
<andreinkho> grazie grazie grazie mille
<knaigerchrome1> ciao andrè
<Peace-> adesso digita              h            e premi invio
<knaigerchrome1> ok mi compare una lista di comandi
<Peace-> perfetto se digiti adesso :      s vlc
<Peace-> ti cerca vlc nel database
<knaigerchrome1> si ha scritto una lista di cose
<Peace-> se digiti i vlc te lo installa
<knaigerchrome1> ganzo
<knaigerchrome1> mi risparmio di sudare tutte le volte :)
<Peace-> ovviamente c'è anche autocoplete dei nomi
<Peace-> se per sempio digiti   i vlc-  e poi premi TAB
<Peace-> te lo autocompletera'
<knaigerchrome1> no questo non lo fa
<Peace-> si che lo fa premi diverse volte TAB
<Peace-> è il tasto vicino alla q sulla sinistra
<knaigerchrome1> si si ha fatto
<knaigerchrome1> prima l'ho schiacciato e non faceva nulla mah
<Peace-> stava facendo una cosa
<Peace-> stava caricando tutte le possibili combianzioni
<knaigerchrome1> ah ok
<knaigerchrome1> quindi con questi comandi dovrei riuscire a fare la maggior parte di operazioni da terminale?
<Peace-> se devi cercare meglio basta che fai cosi
<Peace-> s kde | grep -i PAROLE CHIAVE
<Peace-> per esempoio
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: s  kde | grep -i image
<Peace-> ti da tutti i pacchetti di kde che contengono la parola image
<Peace-> cosi sai che pacchetto installare eventualmente
<knaigerchrome1> ganzo me lo scrive in rosso
<Peace-> se vuoi filtrare due volte basta che aggiungi due pipe
<Peace-> s kde | grep -i PAROLE CHIAVE | grep -i SECONDA PAROLA CHIAVE
<knaigerchrome1> praticamente filtra 2 parole insieme anzichè una sola
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: da terminale se ci sai un po fare fai prima e fai piu velcoe
<Peace-> ma ci vuole un po di pratica
<knaigerchrome1> eh si perchè basta scrivere un comando
<cybernova> !amministrazione  | knaigerchrome1
<ubot-it> knaigerchrome1: amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: su kubuntu io ho sempre usato il terminale per cercare e installare visto che il package manager grafico fa un pocagare
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1:  e alla fine sono arrivaato a farmi quelle funzioni ma tu puoi migliorarle o cambiarle
<knaigerchrome1> eh ho notato :)
<knaigerchrome1> a me garberebbe imparare i vari linguaggi e poi cominciare a restaurare o addirittura creare pacchetti
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: devi leggere molte cose in inglese allora
<Peace-> knaigerchrome1: per iniziare direi che ti leggi le wiki di ubuntu
<Peace-> !wiki | knaigerchrome1
<ubot-it> knaigerchrome1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Peace-> io adesso vado :D e non credo che mi rividrai mai in supporto :D knaigerchrome1
<knaigerchrome1> ok grazie mille di tutto ciao peace ci vediamo fra 100 anni
<knaigerchrome1> !amministrazione
<ubot-it> amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<Guest4730> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato Xubuntu su un netbook correttamente (senza errori) purtroppo all'avvio si blocca.. Ho provato con altre derivate ubuntu..ma niente da fare! Consigli? grazie
<Perugia> akis24: posso chiedere a te?
<Perugia> il pacchetto bumblebee quando vado per scaricarlo mi si apre un'icona e mi chiede con quale programma voglio aprire questo file, e non ce ne sono in lista.....
<knaigerchrome1> ciao guest premetto che so poco comunque hai partizionato bene l'hard disk?
<Perugia> cosa devo fare? scusate la continua assillanza ma oggi sto proprio fondendo con sto pc di ....
<Perugia> knaigerchrome1: mi aiuti tu x fav?
<knaigerchrome1> io non mi intendo molto comunque ci provo, il tuo pacchetto è un tar.gz ?
<Perugia> prego?? :) che roba è
<knaigerchrome1> il formato del pacchetto, tipo che ne so uno zip un rar
<Perugia> lo scarico da http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<Perugia> guarda tu che roba è
<Perugia> grazie
<Perugia> sezione ubuntu 13.10
<knaigerchrome1> tu da dove lo stai installando?
<Perugia> nn lo sto installando....perchè quando vado x cliccare il link mi chiede con quale applicazione voglio aprire il link
<Perugia> e nella lista nn ce ne sono
<Perugia> quindi nn riesco a scaricare
<knaigerchrome1> no no aspetta
<knaigerchrome1> fai una bella cosa
<knaigerchrome1> apri un terminale e scrivici quella roba lì: sudo ecc. mi raccomando di scrivere uguale perchè sennò non te lo accetta
<Perugia> no ma se vedi bene quella procedura la è solo x ubuntu 13.04...io ho la 13.10
<Stefano> raga
<Stefano>  aiuto
<Stefano> come scompatto un file .tgz
<Perugia> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<knaigerchrome1> ah ok ok scusa non mi ricordavo e allora basta che  fai come ti dice dopo nella configurazione
<Perugia> no knaigerchrome1 ...il problema è che quando clikko il link per il pacchetto invece che aprirmelo mi chiede con quale applicazione voglio aprire il file APT e nn so come farlo
<Perugia> non ho applicazioni nella lista che mi apre
<knaigerchrome1> devi aprire il file /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf con l'editor di testo, se clicchi sulla scritta arancione ti dice come fare per aprirlo
<knaigerchrome1> devi guardare anche come ottenere i privilegi amministrativi una volta aperto ed infine fai tutte le modifiche riportate sotto
<niko__> ragazzi
<Perugia> knaigerchrome1: vedi questa scritta? = Installare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia. quando clicco su "bumblebee - nvidia" invece di aprirmi il link mi fa quel giochetto che ti ho spiegato
<Perugia> guarda ti mando uno screen shot
<Perugia> asp
<knaigerchrome1> no asp
<Perugia> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Red-XIII> (ogni volta dimentico di loggarmi! :P ) Comunque, ogni qual volta io installi i driver NVIDIA al riavvio schermo nerissimo!
<knaigerchrome1> da quanto ho capito tu non devi installare il pacchetto perchè ce lo dovresti avere già
<knaigerchrome1> devi solo aprirlo con l'editor di testo
<Perugia> http://imagebin.org/293509
<Perugia> ma come posso aprirlo se non mi fa vedere il comando txt??
<knaigerchrome1> aspetta che controllo un secondo
<Perugia> ok
<Red-XIII> knaigerchrome1, dici a me?
<Rixgun> Buongiorno a tutti. la mia domanda è questa: il partizionamento voluto da Ubuntu durante l'installazione, è reversibile ? Grazie a chi risponderà.
<Red-XIII> se sì, no comunque sto usando i driver open source... :S
<knaigerchrome1> allora perugia devi andare su terminale e scrivere gedit /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<knaigerchrome1> però prima guardati come ottenere i privilegi di amministrazione sennò è inutile che lo apri
<Perugia> come hai fatto a vederlo? me lo puoi spiegare anche a me x favore?
<knaigerchrome1> perchè nella pagina che mi hai linkato ci sono due scritte editor di testo e amministrazione in arancione, se te ci clicchi ti spiega come fare
<Perugia> ma io nn le vedo?!!!
<knaigerchrome1> io purtroppo ne so quanto te e mi sto leggendo la stessa cosa ma ti ripeto non devi installare nulla devi solo modificare un file già presente nel tuo OS
<Perugia> in arancione vedo solo la scitta: scegliere un applicazion pee aprire questo file
<knaigerchrome1> sul link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee e su configurazione in basso nel punto 2
<Perugia> :/
<Perugia> knaigerchrome1:  si ma è sempre e solo per le versioni 13.04 e PRECEDENTI
<Perugia> io ho la 13.10
<Perugia> nn va bene x me quel sistema
<Perugia> non voglio fare casini
<knaigerchrome1> no aspetta solo il punto dell'installazione non è valido per la tua 13.10
<knaigerchrome1> il punto della configurazione invece si
<Perugia> si ma io volevo fare come dice la guida, non voglio rischiare
<Perugia> con tt la fiducia ma preferisco dare retta alla guida
<knaigerchrome1> eh ma io infatti ti sto dicendo quello che dice la guida
<Perugia> guarda aspè...
<knaigerchrome1> ok
<Perugia> Ubuntu 13.10  Installare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia.  Non occorrono ulteriori configurazioni.
<Perugia> solo che il pacchetto non me lo apre....
<knaigerchrome1> ahhh non l'avevo mica visto :D
<knaigerchrome1> avevo visto solo in basso
<Perugia> :) male male
<knaigerchrome1> allora fai un'altra cosa
<Perugia> mi facevi caxxare se nn stavo attenta :)
<Perugia> ok
<knaigerchrome1> ce l'hai il gestore di pacchetti?
<Perugia> booo
<Perugia> nn so cos'è
<salvatdi> E' possibile aprire Nautilus con delle cartelle di default gia preimpostate?
<knaigerchrome1> software center?
<Perugia> ok
<Perugia> e installo
<knaigerchrome1> prova a cercare il pacchetto da li?
<Red-XIII> possibile che sto a 70°C per non avere i driver nvidia?!
<Perugia> ho fatto synaptic
<knaigerchrome1> red mi sa che non ti va la ventolina di raffreddamento della scheda :D :D :D
<Perugia> va bene ?
<knaigerchrome1> synaptic dovrebbe essere il tuo gestore di pacchetti se non ricordo male, perchè io uso una derivata e non ubuntu ufficiale
<Perugia> ok meglio cosi....l'ho installato...quindi ora se clicco il link dovrebbe partire la configurazione?
<knaigerchrome1> non saprei se diceva di installare e basta dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<Perugia> ok allora provo...speriamo in bene
<knaigerchrome1> ok mi spiace ma purtroppo sono nabbo in queste cose :)
<Perugia> knaigerchrome1:  niente da fare....anche se sfoglio le cartelle non mi trova il gestore di pacchetti fra i programmi, in verità non vi sono programmi in quela lista ma solo la home con le varie cartelle di files
<Perugia> come cavolo lo apro sto coso :(
<knaigerchrome1> l'installazione alternativa è da terminale con il comando: sudo apt-get install   nome pacchetto
<knaigerchrome1> se non va nemmeno così ho esaurito tutto il mio sapere :)
<Perugia> prima di installare voglio postarti in paste cosa dice
<Perugia> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<knaigerchrome1> ok
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937380/
<Perugia> dimmi se è regolare
<knaigerchrome1> si ti dice che il pacchetto occuperà quello spazio di 225 mb
<Perugia> ok allora procedo :)
<knaigerchrome1> vai speriamo sia la volta buona
<Perugia> comunque siete dei maghi, se non ci foste voi
<knaigerchrome1> tu pensa che io non so nulla ho imparato l'altro ieri due comandi del cavolo :)
<Perugia> bravissimo allora.. ubuntu è fantastico anche x questo...in 3 balletti si risolvono arcani terribili grazie alla vostra generosa assistenza
<Perugia> con windows c'è da impazzire e se nn vai dal tecnico non riesci a compicciare niente
<knaigerchrome1> bè diciamo che io sono stato parecchio aiutato e per risparmiare il duro lavoro di quei santi che mi hanno assistito cerco a mia volta di contribuire al massimo delle mie possibilità
<Perugia> una cosa...quando finisce riavvia o devo chiudere a mano il terminal?
<Perugia> perchè si è femato tutto
<Perugia> nn so se ha finito o no
<knaigerchrome1> è ritornato al nome tipo nome@nome:~$ ?
<knaigerchrome1> praticamente a dove digiti i comandi?
<Perugia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937417/
<knaigerchrome1> si ok ha finito
<knaigerchrome1> adesso dovresti essere a posto
<Perugia> bene, devo riavviare?
<knaigerchrome1> no non è mica winzozz, il pacchetto è stato installato correttamente e sei a posto
<Perugia> ah, bene :( grazie mille!
<Perugia> ops :)
<knaigerchrome1> penso che per poterlo utilizzare devi andare su driver proprietario e selezionarlo però prima di far casini aspetta pareri di più esperti
<knaigerchrome1> dai giada da perugia ti saluto che torno a studiare ;)
<Perugia> vai ok :) ciao
<leone> Buongiorno a tutti
<Luka_> salve è qui che posso fare le domande
<shinobido> ciao
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<shinobido> ho installato spotify ma non va. che può essere?
<shinobido> se lo lancio da terminale dice
<shinobido> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<Luka_> ok grazie mille! :) volevo sapere: ho scaricato ubuntu con download torrent dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu e ho masterizzato il file immagine su una usb che però non riesco ad eseguire per installare il sistema... (ho cambiato i BIOS del pc ma non funziona lostesso) come posso fare?
<Manuz> che ti dice?
<krabador> Luka_, che sistema operativo stai usando adesso?
<Luka_> windows 7
<krabador> Luka_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> usa questo per fare la pendriver
<krabador> pendrive
<Luka_> ora controllo grazie =)
<shinobido> per quanto riguarda spotify?
<krabador> shinobido, per quatnto riguarda spotify, cosa?
<shinobido> hai joinato dopo.
<shinobido> shinobido> ho installato spotify ma non va. che può essere?
<shinobido> <shinobido> se lo lancio da terminale dice
<shinobido> <shinobido> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<shinobido> :)
<krabador> shinobido, che ubuntu stai usando?
<shinobido> 12.04
<Red-XIII> gente, ogni qual volta che provo ad installare i driver nvidia sul mio notebook... niente di fatto a schermo nero
<krabador> shinobido, cosa hai installato, quella del repo di spotify?
<shinobido> yep
<krabador> Red-XIII, quale ubuntu, quale scheda, quale driver
<Red-XIII> 13.10, nvidia GT 740M .... driver nvidia-331, nvidia-current
<Red-XIII> qualsiasi driver provato, schermo nero
<Red-XIII> ritornando al driver open source... tutto ok
<Red-XIII> ma la ventola impazzisce... ovviamente un video su youtube non lo vedo bene... anzi a scatti
<krabador> !graficaibrida | Red-XIII
<ubot-it> Red-XIII: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Red-XIII> ok,  ho già bumblebee installato
<krabador> segui quanto detto per la 13.10 , che fino alla 13.04 il discorso era diverso
<krabador> prime?
<Red-XIII> no
<Red-XIII> solo bumbleblee
<Red-XIII> indtallo nvidia 319 e prime e reboot?
<Red-XIII> *installo
<krabador> Red-XIII, si
<Red-XIII> ok provo
<shinobido> perdo le speranze?
<Red-XIII> incrociamo le dita, vado al reboot! :D
<krabador> shinobido, manda da terminale, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shinobido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937569/
<krabador> shinobido, prova a mandare qualche file, e vedi cosa dice nel terminale
<krabador> shinobido, dopo aver aperto spotify col terminale.
<shinobido> non si lancia proprio
<shinobido> Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<Ale_____> ciao, problema su un samsung serie 5 scheda video VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]
<Ale_____> quale driver è preferibile?
<krabador> Ale_____, apri software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> e vedi cosa ti dice
<Ale_____> attualmente è installato Advanced Micro Device inc. [AMD/ATI]: Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]
<Ale_____> alternative X.org
<krabador> !imagebin | Ale_____
<ubot-it> Ale_____: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ale_____> fglrx
<Ale_____> ok
<krabador> shinobido, dpkg -l | libqt4-webkit libssl0.9.8 libnspr4-0d
<Ale_____> eccola http://imagebin.org/293516
<krabador> shinobido, l'installazione del client è andata a buon fine?
<shinobido> si
<shinobido> ho aggiunto il repo
<shinobido> update e installato
<krabador> Ale_____, stai usando il driver opensource
<shinobido> libqt4-webkit: comando non trovato
<krabador> Ale_____, puoi provare ad usare l'fglrx , quello che ha "testato" tra parentesi
<krabador> Ale_____, quello sarebbe il catalyst fatto da amd
<Ale_____> ok non ho la macchina sotto mano è di una amica che mi ha chiesto aiuto
<Ale_____> in pratica la terza voce o la quarta?
<krabador> Ale_____, ciao allora
<Red-XIII> schermo nero! Olèèè!
<Ale_____> krabador cosa rischio a selezionare fglrx? e come faccio al limite a tornare indietro?
<krabador> Ale_____, nulla, ti basta poi seguire la procedura di disinstallazione
<Ale_____> ok grazie appena possibile provo ciao
<krabador> shinobido, dpkg -l | libqt4
<shinobido> libqt4: comando non trovato
<krabador> shinobido, dpkg -l | grep libqt4-webkit libssl0.9.8 libnspr4-0d
<krabador> shinobido, mancava "grep"
<shinobido> ah. :>
<shinobido> grep: libssl0.9.8: File o directory non esistente
<shinobido> grep: libnspr4-0d: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> shinobido, puoi andare a verificare che tutti i repositories, siano abilitati, in software-properties-gtk?
<shinobido> si
<shinobido> tutto spuntato
<krabador> shinobido, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> shinobido, sudo apt-get install --reinstall spotify-client
<shinobido> può essere che flashplugin non aggiornato crei questo problema?
<krabador> shinobido, mi mandi il pastebin delle 2 linee ?
<krabador> !pastebin | shinobido
<ubot-it> shinobido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> sera
<shinobido> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937709/
<shinobido> non aggiorno flashplugin che sennò su lxde ho problemi con chromium
<krabador> shinobido, chromium ha il suo flash, che problemi ti da?
<shinobido> non funge
<shinobido> poi dopo varie ricerche ho trovato una vecchia versione
<shinobido> che va
<krabador> shinobido, quello è firefox
<krabador> shinobido, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<akis24> lol
<jester-> krabador: | grep sse2
<jester-> e vedi subito se è abile
<shinobido> è una macchina anziana.
<jester-> al flash modderrno
<shinobido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6937738/
<shinobido> krabador: comunque non è firefox, fidati ;p
<krabador> shinobido, si, la tua cpu ha bisogno di un flash di una certa versione
<krabador> shinobido, assolutamente , se a firefox gli fai girare l'ultima versione di flash con il tui processore
<krabador> non va uguale
<shinobido> ma sono correlate le due cose? intendo con spotify che non va?
<shinobido> vabbe magari provo domani
<shinobido> grazie lo stesso
<shinobido> \o
<jester-> shinobido: non essendo nei repo non sacciamo eventuali ifetti di spotify
<shinobido> np :)
<krabador> tendenzialmente sembra andare, ma non si puo' generalizzare
<jester-> eh magari va sullq 13.10 e non sulle precedenti o viceversa
<jester-> vai a sapere osa fanno gli sifigati da ppa
<povero> ciao ho provato ad installare ubuntu ma all'avio dice this kernel requires the following featurs non present on the cpu: pae cx8 mov please use a kernel appropriate
<povero> quale devo scaricare???
<fosforo> ciao a tutti
<fosforo> vorrei conoscere la versione di Java montata sul mio Ubuntu 13.10
<fosforo> potreste gentilmente suggerirmi i comandi?
<jester-> fosforo: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<fosforo> grazie
<cristian_c> povero, modello di pc?
<cristian_c> mibofra, ciao
<mibofra> ciao cristian_c
<jester-> mi-bo-fra ale ale ale
<povero> non saprei dirti..
<povero> dal bios si vede?
<cristian_c> povero, è un pc desktop?
<cristian_c> o noebook
<povero> pc desktop
<cristian_c> povero, quale os è installato?
<uait> Ciao, vorrei installare win7 (ora ho vista e ubuntu) insieme a ubuntu. Posso anche formattare tutto, ho conservato i files. Quindi non mi interessa se mi cancella ubuntu tanto poi reinstallo. Ho il cd originale di win ma il problema è che non mi parte dal bios
<povero> win nt
<uait> Cioè se metto cd/dvd come primo boot e disattivo l'HD mi dice di attivare qualcosa, invece se lascio per primo il cd/dvd e anche se HD lo metto per ultimo parte sempre ubuntu
<jester-> uait: logico che devi settare il bios per partire col cd
<cristian_c> povero, ma nt non è sistema operativo per pc aziendali?
<cristian_c> o server
<jester-> uait: come e quando non abbiamo la palla di vetro visto che non sono tutti uguli i pc
<cristian_c> povero, quale versione di nt?
<uait> in che senso jester- come e quando
<cristian_c> uait, ma invece di impapocchiare non basta che installi sulla partiziona di vista?
<povero> si infatti l'azienda ha chiuso  e mi hanno regalato sto pc...
<uait> spiegate passo passo pls
<povero> non saprei che versione ...da dove lo posso vedere perche va in esecuzione automatica un programma...adesso il boot è partito ma rimane bloccato su uno sfondo nero con la scritta linux mint
<jester-> uait: /j ##windows   li saranno piu esaurienti
<uait> ok, faccio copia incolla, tu cristian_c intanto scrivimi qualcosa se vuoi
<uait> mi dicono di parlare inglese
<uait> noooooooo
<jester-> eh
<uait> jester- secondo te perchè non mi parte dal bios
<jester-> ce ne so
<cristian_c> povero, sei sul desktop?
<jester-> usa gogol translator
<povero> mi dice automatic boot in 987654321 seconds parte una schermata con nera con il logo di lunix mint ...rimane li per un po poi in alto compaiono delle minuscole stringhe alfanumeriche... e la usb non lampeggia piu...
<cristian_c> povero, linux mint non è ubuntu
<povero> pardon
<cristian_c> uait, quanto spazio serve per win 7?
<povero> ....
<cristian_c> povero, se vuoi provare/installare linux mint devi domandare nel canale di mint
<povero> ok...
<uait> cristian_c intendi uno spazio che voglio dare io a piacere o uno spazio fisso?
<cristian_c> uait, lo spazio del disco in cui di solito installi l'os
<uait> il mio hd è 100 gb, ubuntu ne ha 13 quindi tutti gli altri andrebbero a win
<uait> cristian_c quindi?
<cristian_c> uait, quindi cosa?
<uait> mi sai aiutare?
<cristian_c> uait, non ti ho aiutato?
<uait> non ho capito :D
<bizio> Ciao, ho un problema con la verifica degli aggiornamenti in ubuntu 12.04. Mi appare il segno di senso vietato nell'area di notifica dove è scritto che "si è verificato un problema durante la verifica degli aggiornamenti" e se faccio installa aggiornamenti, un messaggio di errore mi dice "Impossibile monitorare o controllare le attività - La connessione al demone è stata persa. Probabilmente il demone in background è andato in cras
<bizio> dettagli: "It seems that the daemon died."
<jester-> bizio: apri terminale
<bizio> @jester- fatto
<jester-> bizio: sudo apt-get update e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | bizio
<ubot-it> bizio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<falcoman-1> Ciao
<falcoman-1> Avrei bisogno di una mano
<bizio> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938291/
<jester-> bizio: cambia server e disattivi i proposed che veleno sono
<falcoman-1> Ho un cd masterizzato con cd creator ma non finalizzato
<jester-> !usbwin | falcoman-1
<ubot-it> falcoman-1: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<falcoman-1> vorrei poterlo leggere con ubuntu è possibile
<jester-> falcoman-1: intendi che hai masterizzato la live?
<falcoman-1> mi spiego meglio
<bizio> jester-: come faccio?
<falcoman-1> ho un cd con delle immagini jpg
<bizio> non riesco nemmeno ad aprire il software center che mi va in crash
<falcoman-1> ma il cd non è chiuso
<jester-> bizio: sudo software-properties-gtk
<falcoman-1> è come un cd riscrivibile
<falcoman-1> dove aggiungevo di volta in volta
<falcoman-1> con cd creator
<jester-> falcoman-1: hai ubuntu xubuntu o lubuntu
<bizio> jester-: devo togliere il multiverse?
<falcoman-1> ubuntu
<trustythar> sera a tutti
<jester-> falcoman-1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> se non va o è formato non compatibile o cd ciucco
<bizio> jester-: prima ti riferivi a me?
<jester-> bizio: hai aperto ?
<falcoman-1> il cd non è chiuso o finalizzato
<jester-> falcoman-1: quindi?
<bizio> jester-: sì
<falcoman-1> quindi lui lo vede ma vuoto
<jester-> bizio: in aggiornamenti togli la spunta a proposti
<falcoman-1> mi chiedevo se cera un modo per leggerlo
<jester-> bizio: e in generale clicca sul box server
<falcoman-1> credo che sia UDF
<bizio> jester-: multiverse lo posso mantenere?
<jester-> bizio: devi
<bizio> jester-: server metto server principale e non server in italia. corretto?
<jester-> bizio: altro-->italia--click su +
<jester-> e metti un server italia
<trustythar> falcoman-1:  ma il cd non è finalizzato corretamente è normale che non vede niente
<bizio> jester-: era già su server italia
<jester-> trustythar: se non è leggibile
<jester-> bizio: altro
<jester-> bizio: vai su italia e clicca
<jester-> c'è una lista
<bizio> jester-: ok adesso provo, intanto sta aggiornando la cache
<jester-> il serever italia sono mesi che è baato
<falcoman-1> quindi dovrei prima finalizzarlo con  cdcreator. La mia videocam masterizza in UDF e riesco a leggerli con dvdrip o vlc
<Guest79239> salve io vorrei aggiornare ubuntu a 13.10 ma io ho installato gnome, domanda se aggiorno gnome rimane come interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> Guest79239: che centra gnome
<bizio> jester-: hai un server italiano da consigliarmi?
<jester-> Guest79239: adesso he versione hai
<jester-> bizio: il crazy
<Guest79239> 13.04
<trustythar> che vers. di gnome hai Guest79239
<falcoman-1> trustyhar:
<trustythar> si falcoman-1
<jester-> Guest79239: da gestione aggirnamenti fai avanzare
<falcoman-1> grazie
<Guest79239> scusa ma come faccio a vedere che versione ho di gnome non mi ricordo più
<bizio> jester-: ok, pare stia funzionando tutto. Grazie!
<trustythar> vai bizio aggiorna .... lol
<Guest79239> ho visto ho la versione GNOME Shell 3.8.3
<trustythar> e strano perche se non hai aggiornato la 13.04 se non sbaglio manta gnome 3.6.
<jester-> Guest79239: dovrebbe aggiornare pure isso
<jester-> Guest79239: se installato da repo
<jester-> se hai ppa di solito aggiorna at minchiam
<Guest79239> scusa ma sono nuovo in ubuntu e non ne capisco molto.. cosa dovrei fare?
<trustythar> che ppa hai messo Guest79239?
<jester-> Guest79239: andare nle gestore aggioenamenti e trovi la proposta per avanzare
<Guest79239> a ok e facendo così ho ubuntu aggiornato e gnome rimane come interfaccia? giusto?
<jester-> Guest79239: dovrebbe
<trustythar> repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 sicuramente questo .. Guest79239
<Guest79239> ok grazie, un'altra domanda se aggiorno  va ad intaccare qualcosa con il dulaboot?
<trustythar> no
<jester-> no se non hai fatto pacioccamenti
<Guest79239> ok grazie tante
<Red-XIII> zalve! :S
<Red-XIII> non so quanti Black Screen mi devo prendere prima di far funzionare 'sto carrapipo di notebook
<cristian_c> a quale secolo risale?
<Red-XIII> questo, peraltro!
<Red-XIII> forse è proprio questo il problema! :D
<cristian_c> ?
<Red-XIII> spiego: nvidia 740m + intel HD
<Red-XIII> ho installato bumbleblee, ok ma la temp sta abbastanza alta e il driver open source non mi lascia vedere un video su YouTube manco a 480p
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, ma bumblebee funza, è attivo?
<Red-XIII> no no ora no niente bumblebee
<Red-XIII> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Red-XIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938523/
<Red-XIII> toh ...
<Red-XIII> nouveau è il driver open source, giusto?
<cristian_c> yess
<Red-XIII> cioè normale che mi stia a 61°C senza far nulla! niente...
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, oltre a bumblebee, hai provato altro?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, che esigenze hai?
<Red-XIII> preghiere, imprecazioni, mo contatto l'agenzia viaggi per andare a lourdes! :D
<Red-XIII> scherzi a parte... ho esigenza di usare due monitor
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | Red-XIII
<ubot-it> Red-XIII: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Red-XIII> ci lavoro con il PC, scrivendo per un blog e quindi skype + chrome
<Red-XIII> cristian_c, ... proprio quella fu l'ultima guida che ho seguito...! :D
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, hai pensato per caso a vga switcheroo?
<Red-XIII> ho installato nvidia-319 *-settings e *-prime
<Red-XIII> eh?!
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, che c'entra prime con bumblebee?
<Red-XIII> non so manco cosa sia, fai te! :D
<Red-XIII> non lo so! XD la disperazione può farcelo "centare" :D
<Red-XIII> *centrare, va beh...
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, ricapitoliamo?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> che cos'hai fatto?
<Red-XIII> al momento avevo installato quanto da guida che mi hai linkato
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, eppure, nel wiki è scritto
<Red-XIII> niente bumblebee
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, più che guida è una raccolta di guide
<Red-XIII> eh... ma con la gt-740m mi sa che non sta andando bene
<cristian_c> <Red-XIII> ho installato bumbleblee, ok ma la temp sta abbastanza alta e il driver open source non mi lascia vedere un video su YouTube manco a 480p
<Red-XIII> no va beh l'ho rimosso
<Red-XIII> scusami, ho dimenticato questo passaggio
<Red-XIII> ovviamente sudo apt-get purge, no?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, poi hai parlato di prima, che non c'azzecca com bombalee
<cristian_c> *prime
<Red-XIII> ho detto le cose provate....
<Red-XIII> anzi, avevo detto anche che non avevo più bumblebee.. :D
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, ripristina la situazione precedente, e poi leggi attentamente le guide wiki
<Red-XIII> cioè adesso sono come mamma Canonical ha rilasciato la distro
<Red-XIII> ripristinata... letta.. tanto mo mi da un bello schermino nero! >.<
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, se non fai le cose a caso, lo schermo nero non appare
<Red-XIII> o.o
<Red-XIII> ricapitoliamo, la guida mi da due punti 1) installare nvidia 319 e poi installare nvidia-prime
<Red-XIII> fra 1) e 2) reboot o no?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, quale guida? Linka
<Red-XIII> ok
<Red-XIII> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<cristian_c> la parte riguardante nvidia-prima
<cristian_c> o quella di bumblebee
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, inoltre, che ubuntu? 13.10?
<Red-XIII> yep
<cristian_c> *prime
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, se prime non funge, prova con bumblebee
<Red-XIII> con bumbleblee funge... ma le prestazioni sono oscene...
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, con driver open o proprietari?
<Red-XIII> e come temp si mantiene almeno 15°C sopra winzozz... che è tutto dire! :S
<Red-XIII> open
<Red-XIII> appena installo i driver proprietari succede il patatrack
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, allora usa bumblebee con i driver proprietari in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, hai scaricato driver esterni o aggiunto ppa?
<Red-XIII> niente... fai come se il sistema  fosse stato installato proprio ora... :D
<cristian_c> sì o no?
<Red-XIII> no!
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<Red-XIII> pasto su pastebin?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, e poi: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, tutto su pastebin
<Red-XIII> !paqui c'è lspci -k -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938605/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Red-XIII> bah, dislessico pure -.-° sorry
<Red-XIII> qui l'altro http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938615/
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, quali driver hai installato da driver aggiuntivi con bumblebee?
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, posta schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<Red-XIII> niente, nessuno ...
<Red-XIII> dove posto l'immagine?
<cristian_c> !image | Red-XIII
<ubot-it> Red-XIII: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Red-XIII, quindi non hai provato i driver proprietari con bumblebee?
<Red-XIII> prima sì, poi ho tolto tutto perché mi dava schermo nero all'accesso
<cristian_c> <Red-XIII> niente, nessuno ...
<Red-XIII> :S
<Red-XIII> allora ricapitoliamo: ho provato bumblebee con driver open, ok ma prestazioni orrende quindi ho installato driver proprietario, ma schermo nero... ho rimosso tutto, ho purgato todos... e mo so qui
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Red-XIII, quali driver hai installato da driver aggiuntivi con bumblebee?
<Red-XIII> clean e pulitissimo...
<trustythar> Red-XIII:  per la serie avvolte ritornano
<Red-XIII> chi torna?!
<Red-XIII> io! :P
<Red-XIII> trustythar, mi sa che porto il notebook a lourdes
<trustythar> no dai tutto si risolve pazienza
<Red-XIII> :|
<Bobbix> AIUTO! Dopo aver installato gli aggiornamenti NON mi funzionano più i siti locali su Apache2
<Bobbix> Not Found The requested URL /nomesito/ was not found on this server.
<Bobbix> AIUTO !
<Bobbix> Ho controllato anche i vari file di configurazione e tutto pare corretto... solo che è come se non puntasse più alla /var/www  AIUTO !
<cristian_c> Bobbix, hai pacioccato con i repository?
<Bobbix> cristian_c: ma perché dovete sempre accusare l'utente? NO NON HO (pacioccato?) CON I REPOSITORY ?
<Bobbix> Ha solo effettuato degli aggiornamenti come sempre e immediatamente dopo questi NON funziona più il localhost.
<Bobbix> Anzi se scrivo http://localhost mi da un INDEX OF vuoto! come se puntasse altrove, ma i file di configurazione sono OK (per quanto ne so).
<Bobbix> 10 Minuti fa funzionava tutto regolarmente... qualcosa è andato storto nell'ultimo aggiornamento.
<Bobbix> Se vuoi controlliamo assieme i repository (sources.list immagino) e te li posto su pastebin.
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti
<Tdk200> jester-: ho risolto con lubuntu dovrei però adesso sitemare un problema stupido di risoluzione quando sia avvia il pc
<Tdk200> qui in questo studio hanno un monitor tubo catodico
<Tdk200> e chiede risoluzione 1024x768
<cristian_c> Bobbix, infatti ho domandato
<Tdk200> quando si avvia esce a schermo una lista di diverse risoluzioni da impostare
<cristian_c> Bobbix, che non sarebbe male
<Tdk200> però solo come user quindi se spengo e riavvio esce sempre il messaggio come salvo le impostazioni 1024x768 come admin?
<Tdk200> sto usando una scheda video ati-9200
<Tdk200> krabador: ci sei?
<Tdk200> con questo ultimo prob da risolvere poi finisco
<Tdk200> please sono in consegna
<Bobbix> AIUTO! Dopo qualche aggiornamento Apache2 non vede più /var/www
<trustythar> ciao Tdk200
<Tdk200> ciao trustythar
<Tdk200> potresti indicarmi come impostare e salvare la risoluzione fissa a 1024x768 su lubuntu?? trustythar
<Tdk200> trustythar: ci sei?
<trustythar> Tdk200:  prova con  ad istallare xrandr
<Tdk200> trustythar: ti spiego quando avvio il pc mi esce un messaggio in sovraimpressione che mi da la lista di diverse risoluzioni buone da usare
<Tdk200> le imposto le salvo ma se spengo e riaccendo mi esce sempre sto messaggio
<trustythar> da root apri /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<trustythar> con il tuo editor preferito ed aggiungi xrandr -s 1024x768
<trustythar> prdova cosi
<trustythar> su kubuntu che uso mi funzionava
<k50c> salve a tutti
<Tdk200> bash: /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart: File o directory non esistente
<Tdk200> k50c: ciao
<Tdk200> k50c: mica sai come  salvare di default la risoluzione 1024x768 su lubuntu?
<Tdk200> all'avvio mi esce sto messaggio ti faccio lo screen
<k50c> sto installando ubuntu 13.10 sul mio pc con il dvd e quando vado a scegliere la partizione su cui installare nn mi fa fare nessun cambiamento nn riesco a creare neanche la partizione di swap ovviamente la partizione lo creata con windows e nn allocata da 15gbyte.. vorrei creare un dual boot con windows e ubuntu.
<Tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> k50c, hai creato una partizione ext da winz?
<Bobbix> Qualcuno mi può postare per favore il suo /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ???? magari su pastebin. HO BISOGNO di verificarlo col mio che non funziona !!!
<trustythar> Tdk200:  dai da terminale  xrandr
<k50c> no e nn allocata e mi dice inusabile
<Tdk200> fatto trustythar
<trustythar> che ti da
<Tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6938918/ trustythar
<cristian_c> k50c, ma non bastava creare dello spazio libero da winz?
<cristian_c> che poi ci pensavi a crearle in linux le partizioni
<trustythar> bene queste sono tutte le risoluzioni possibili Tdk200
<Tdk200> come imposto di default la 1024?
<k50c> io ho creato dello spazio libero da windows
<cristian_c>    1024x768       85.0*    75.1     70.1     60.0
<trustythar> ora digita cvt 1024 768
<k50c> come facevo q crearlo in linux senza che lo avevo installato
<cristian_c> k50c, è spazio libero non partizionato
<cristian_c> k50c, da live
<cristian_c> trustythar, ma non ce l'ha già quella risoluzione?
<Tdk200> fatto trustythar
<Tdk200> ma reserà salvato?
<Tdk200> cristian_c: è per me
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ?
<Tdk200> nulla cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<k50c> qundi mo che facccio vando in windows rimetto tutto come prima e vado in live da linux con il dvd faccio prova ubuntu
<trustythar> no ora devi  creare una modeline
<Tdk200> e come si fa?
<trustythar> xrandr --newmode <Modeline>
<cristian_c> k50c, rimetti tutto come prima in che senso?
<trustythar> nel tuo caso e questa xrandr --newmode “1024×768_60.00″ 63.50 1024 1072 1176 1328 768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync Tdk200
<Tdk200> fatto ciò partirà sempre con questa visuale?
<k50c> io partizionato la partizone dati e creato quella nn allocata dove poi avrei voluto installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> k50c, è spazio libero non partizionato
<cristian_c> non allocata = non partizionato
<k50c> si
<Tdk200> trustythar: fatto questo ho risolto?
<trustythar> si ma ancora non abbiamo finito tdk
<Tdk200> azz
<cristian_c> Bobbix, no privato
<Bobbix> cristian_c: eh me ne sono accorto
<trustythar>  ora dai xrandr --addmode VGA1 1024×768_60.00
<Tdk200> ok dimmi il resto che devo lasciargli il pc sto nell'ufficio di questo cliente sto a fa na figura poco bella :S
<CiaoBelli> sera , problemi con java, chi mi può aiutare? in pratica ho installato (come da guida ubuntu) la versione di java compatibile dal USC, però poi se faccio la verifica on line mi trova li x li java installata e poi sparisce tutto e non la trova piu...infatti alcuni siti di streaming che richiedono java dicono che ho bisogno di un plugin java x poter visualizzare correttamente la pagina e mi rimandano con un link a java.com....
<CiaoBelli> come mai? qualcuno mi da una mano?
<Tdk200> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA1" trustythar
<CiaoBelli> ciao cristian_c
<CiaoBelli> :)
<Bobbix> cristian_c: Volevo dirti che ho risolto, gli aggiornamenti hanno alterato la DocumentRoot aggiungendo un html  al path che doveva invece restare /var/www ORA FUNZIONA
<Tdk200> ho vga-0
<trustythar>  ok ora modificare il file di default /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<Tdk200> aspetta trustythar mi ha dato errore
<Tdk200>  la
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c: oggi un utente qua mi ha fatto installare i driver di blumbebee ma non funzioanno...
<Tdk200> [20:05] <Tdk200> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA1" trustythar
<CiaoBelli> krabador ci sei?
<trustythar> tdk non preocuparti per la vga
<cristian_c> k50c, se hai già lo spazio libero, basta che entri in live e partizioni
<cristian_c> k50c, ma come hai ridotto la partizione di win?
<CiaoBelli> s_s
<cristian_c> k50c, win 7?
<k50c> da gestione disco tasto destro sulla partizone dati riduci e messo 15000 mbyte
<trustythar> tdk apri  /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<CiaoBelli> c'è una buon'anima libera che può assistermi x cortesia?
<k50c> si 7
<Tdk200> mi hai detto di mandare questo comando randr: cannot find output "VGA1" trustythar ma mi dice cannot find output "VGA1"
<Tdk200> bash: etc/gdm/Init/Default: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> k50c, hai prima deframmentato e ridimensionato la partizione tramite l'apposito tool di winz?
<Tdk200> trustythar: posso scriverti in privato nn voglio combinare casini
<CiaoBelli> aiuto
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, quali siti?
<k50c> si propio cosi ho fatto
<cristian_c> k50c, allora non c'è problema
<CiaoBelli> nn ho parlato di siti
<CiaoBelli> ???
<cristian_c> k50c, avvia una live e procedi con il partizionamento
<cristian_c> <CiaoBelli> sera , problemi con java, chi mi può aiutare? in pratica ho installato (come da guida ubuntu) la versione di java compatibile dal USC, però poi se faccio la verifica on line mi trova li x li java installata e poi sparisce tutto e non la trova piu...infatti alcuni siti di streaming che richiedono java dicono che ho bisogno di un plugin java x poter visualizzare correttamente la pagina e mi rimandano
<cristian_c>  con un link a java.com....
<k50c> sono in live cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> k50c, apri gparted
<cristian_c> !gparted | k50c
<ubot-it> k50c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<CiaoBelli> filminstreaming.eu
<cristian_c> k50c, questa l'hai già letta?
<k50c> si
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, e che c'entra java?
<cristian_c> <CiaoBelli> nn ho parlato di siti
<CiaoBelli> nn lo so....nel riquadro del video dice che non si può vedere perchè manca il plugin di java
<Tdk200> jester-: ci sei?
<CiaoBelli> comunque....a prescindere dal sito streaming, la verifica di java non funziona
<CiaoBelli> potete vedere voi se tutto è in regola? ah, dovrei anche vedere se l'installazione di blumbelbee è andata a buon fine perchè il tipo con cui ho fatto questo lavoretto mi ha detto di sentire i piu esperti
<k50c> come devo fare per aprire gparted
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, non mi risulta che tale sito richieda java
<cristian_c> k50c, hai scaricato ubuntu con unity
<cristian_c> ?
<CiaoBelli> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<k50c> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito a 32 bit desktop
<CiaoBelli> http://imagebin.org/293548
<CiaoBelli> guarda cristian_c
<cristian_c> k50c,  se usi unity clic in alto a sinistra nella dash
<k50c> e poi
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, penso di aver capito
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, java è richiesto per l'animazione iniziale, ma poi viene richiesto flash
<CiaoBelli> ecco, come risolvo tutto?
<cristian_c> k50c, poi digita gparted
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, installi icedtea-plugin
<CiaoBelli> gia fatto....
<CiaoBelli> non funziona
<k50c> clicco su gparted partition editor?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, ?
<cristian_c> k50c, s'
<cristian_c> *sì
<CiaoBelli> ho installato il pacchetto completo di java da usc, comprende anche il plugin proprio quello che hai citato
<k50c> ok mi trovo le mie partizioni che devo fare?
<CiaoBelli> mi pare sia java 7 jtk
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, dpkg -l | grep java
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> k50c, posta una schermata
<CiaoBelli> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> k50c, sicuro di aver letto la guida wiki?
<cristian_c> perché non pare...
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939025/
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, apri chromium e digita: about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<CiaoBelli> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CiaoBelli> http://imagebin.org/293549
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  ho fatto prima cosi
<k50c_> cristian c asp che sto con il tel
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, altre animazioni java riesci a vederle?
<cristian_c> di altri siti
<CiaoBelli> non ci ho fatto caso sinceramente....però la cosa certa è che non supero il test di java
<CiaoBelli> all'inizio vedo l'animazione nella finestrella e poi scompare
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  però hai visto il secondo plugin? non sarà che devo installare quella roba li?
<CiaoBelli> ...ah..no...quello è x condivisione
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, dov'è il test di java?
<CiaoBelli> intendi in che sito????
<CiaoBelli> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, sì
<CiaoBelli> http://imagebin.org/293551
<CiaoBelli> qui vedi sia sito che l'esito
<k50c_> http://imageshack.com/a/img62/376/94zx.jpg
<k50c_> cristian c ecco cosa vedo
<k50c_> cosa devo fare
<k50c_> ???
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, va beh, lo riscontro anch'io questo problema
<CiaoBelli> eh ma mica va bene
<CiaoBelli> leggendo nei forum ho visto che ad altri non accade
<cristian_c> k50c_, quindi ti rimangono solo 16 Gb per ubuntu?
<CiaoBelli> asp nn sarà mica adblock che mi blocca le animazioni?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, non dovrebbe , comunque
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, prova a caricare altre animazioni
<CiaoBelli> come s fa a caricare le animazioni?
<k50c_> si
<k50c_> lo a me serve per provarlo poi dopo se va bene mettero solo quello
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c: cos'è shell?
<CiaoBelli> leggo su un forum che si puo verificare la presenza di java con un comando su shell
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, ho provato alcune animazioni e funzionano tutte
<CiaoBelli> dimmi come si caricano
<CiaoBelli> provo anche io
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, comunque con adblock attivato do sempre l'autorizzazione
<cristian_c> k50c_, 15 GB mi sembrano pochini comunque, ma va bene lo stesso
<cristian_c> k50c_, ti consiglio di leggere la guida wiki
<k50c_> lo so ma per prova
<matteo> ragazzi
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, non ho provato da terminale, ho semplicemente fatto una ricerca di applet nel web
<k50c_> che guida?
<matteo> volevo chiedervi una cosa
<cristian_c> !gparted | k50c_
<ubot-it> k50c_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Guest78307> esiste wubi per 32 bit??
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  per esempio .gif?
<cristian_c> Guest43087, wubi non è più supportato
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, .gif non c'entra con java
<k50c_> l ho letta ma nn mi aiuta sulla unallocated da 15 gbte mi fare solo new
<CiaoBelli> e allora x favore dimmi cosa devo cercare e lo faccio adesso
<cristian_c> k50c_, appunto, crea la partizione
<CiaoBelli> poi ti dico se le vedo
<cristian_c> k50c_, seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> k50c_, che dice di creare anche la swap
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, io ho cercato applet java
<CiaoBelli> si anche io ci sono ma nn vedo figurine animate
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, ne ho eseguite alcune e ho visto che fungevano, il problema dovrebbe essere diverso, allora
<k50c_> si ma sulla partizine nn mi fa fare ninete
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, con adblock devo dare l'autorizzazione
<cristian_c> k50c_, l'hai creata?
<CiaoBelli> si ma vai su ricerca web o immagini???
<k50c_> cosa???? scusa l ingoranza ma nn ho mai trattato con ubuntu
<Guest78307> usa virtualbox se hai lìimmagine e fai prima
<CiaoBelli> Guest78307: dici a me??
<Guest78307> no
<CiaoBelli> pk, scusa
<Guest78307> qualcuno mi spiega come mettere ubuntu a 32 bit con wubi???
<krabador> Guest43087, wubi non è piu' supportato
<krabador> non si fa assistenza a wubi
<Guest78307> e cosa uso allora??
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c: scusami ma nn ho capito bene cosa fare...cerco applet java e poi? quale sito apro
<krabador> Guest43087, fai un'installazione reale, wubi non avrebbe fatto
<Guest78307> come??
<Guest78307> voglio un dual boot pero
<krabador> !installazione | Guest43087
<ubot-it> Guest43087: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<CiaoBelli> facciamo prima.....ditemi un sito dove appaiono normalmente delle animazioni e vado a vedere se le vedo
<CiaoBelli> io nn ne conosco
<Guest78307> ma lo devo mettere su chiavetta???
<cristian_c> !chat | CiaoBelli
<ubot-it> CiaoBelli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CiaoBelli> è inerente a ubuntu....
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, ma la cosa sta andando fuori dal supporto
<krabador> Guest43087, è tutto nei link, spiegato in maniera disarmantemente semplice
<CiaoBelli> lo so ma come devo fare allora per risolvere se sta java di cavolo non funziona?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, per favore spostati in -chat
<Guest78307> devo meytterlo su chiavetta per fare il dual boot??
<krabador> Guest43087, è tutto nei link, spiegato in maniera disarmantemente semplice
<krabador> !iso | Guest43087
<ubot-it> Guest43087: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<CiaoBelli> krabador...puoi aiutarmi ? non mi funge java su ubuntu e neanche i drivers di bumblebee
<CiaoBelli> mi avevi detto ieri di scaricare quei drivers ma non fanno credo
<CiaoBelli> se puoi assistermi ti aspetto
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo apt-cache search java , in pastebin
<CiaoBelli> thanks
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo dpkg -l | grep java
<krabador> in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | CiaoBelli
<ubot-it> CiaoBelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939164/
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939166/
<cristian_c> k50c_, nella guida è scritto tutto l'essenziale, leggila
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> e non saltare pezzi
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939221/
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo apt-cache search openjdk
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo apt-cache search icedtea
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939234/
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939242
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get -y install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<CiaoBelli> scusa la domanda ...ma è una intera stringa?
<krabador> si
<CiaoBelli> fatto
<CiaoBelli> devo pastare o no?
<krabador> si
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939261/
<krabador> CiaoBelli, manda software-properties-gtk , nella prima tab  a sinistra cambia il server
<krabador> nel menu a tendina , vai su altro
<krabador> vai in italia
<krabador> seleziona garr
<krabador> chiudi tutto correttamente , torna nel terminale , e rimanda lo stesso comando
<CiaoBelli> ubuntu.mirror.garr?
<krabador> si
<CiaoBelli> fatto
<krabador> ovviamente ripasta
<CiaoBelli> software-properties-gtk gpg: /tmp/tmpbi2wnd/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb
<CiaoBelli> dice questo
<CiaoBelli> e nel menu a tendina non c'è piu ITALIA ma mirror ubuntu
<CiaoBelli> quello la che mi hai detto
<krabador> CiaoBelli, ti ho chiesto di andare nel menu a tendina , selezionare "altro" , selezionare in italia, garr, chiudere tutto correttamente e tornare nel terminale a ridare lo stesso comando
<krabador> che sarebbe questo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get -y install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<CiaoBelli> ahhhhhhhh
<CiaoBelli> scusa ok :)
<CiaoBelli> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939308/
<k50c> sto partizionando il disco e mi esce il messaggio it is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<k50c> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> k50c, infatti avevi 4  ntfs
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo apt-get -y install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> ovviamente pastebin
<k50c> e allora come faccio a risolvere?
<CiaoBelli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939314/
<krabador> k50, ne cancelli una, e fai una "partizione estesa" con dentro tutte le partizioni che vuoi
<k50c> non ho capito
<k50c> ma se cancello nn perdo dati?
<CiaoBelli> togli una primaria
<CiaoBelli> :P
<k50c> e poi come si fa?
<krabador> k50c, io ti sto dicendo che per aver piu' di 4 partizioni, va fatto in quel modo
<krabador> non ti sto dicendo che devi cancellarti cose
<krabador> o darti una martellata su un piede
<CiaoBelli> il disco non puo avere piu di 4 partizioni primarie
<k50c> scusa ma sono un po ingnorante ma nn so come facci fare quello che dici.
<krabador> CiaoBelli, Perugia, Giada, hai già perfettamente quanto server per il funzionamento di java
<k50c> *faccio a fare
<CiaoBelli> bene, grazie di nuovo , siete fantastici
<krabador> !gparted | k50c
<ubot-it> k50c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<CiaoBelli> ora posso rifare quindi la prova su java.com?
<CiaoBelli> krabador: ?
<krabador> CiaoBelli, magari riavvia
<k50c> quale esmpio?
<CiaoBelli> ok provo
<krabador> neanch'io so intagliare il quarzo...
<Perugia> krabador:  :(
<Perugia> la verifica fallisce
<krabador> Perugia, hai quello che ti serve.
<krabador> Perugia, firefox?
<Perugia> no chromium
<Perugia> ora riprovo a aprire il video sul sito streaming,,,se me lo apre tt bene sennò il tuo lavoro è stato inutile
<Perugia> torno e ti dico l'esito
<Perugia> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Perugia> krabador: http://imagebin.org/293570
<krabador> Perugia, hai il messaggio
<krabador> in alto
<krabador> che ti supplica di eseguire il plugin
<krabador> se non lo fai
<krabador> non vedrai mai
<krabador> java
<Perugia> asp che vado a vdere, nn ho mica visto...
<Perugia> vero
<Perugia> però guarda,
<Perugia> che faccio qua?
<Perugia> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Perugia> http://imagebin.org/293572
<Perugia> con l'inglese nn son tanto brava
<Perugia> run ovviamente no?
<Perugia> krabador: ...mi è scomparsa la finestra che ti ho fotografato! adesso anche se ricarico la pagina non torna piu
<Perugia> e ora come posso fare x attivare il plugin?
<Perugia> che OO
<krabador> http://imagebin.org/293570
<Perugia> krabador:  ci son riuscita però sempre probelmi....
<Perugia> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Perugia> http://imagebin.org/293578
<krabador> http://imagebin.org/293570
<krabador> accetta la richiesta di esecuzione plugin
<Perugia> l'ho gia fatto krabador
<krabador> era in italiano
<Perugia> mi è comparsa quella seconda finestra che ti ho postato
<Perugia> e ho dato il comando run
<Perugia> cmq ho notato anche che in alto a dx compare una scrittina che dice : questo plugin è vulnerabile, e andrebbe aggiornato.attiva adobe flash player
<Perugia> nn è che mi manca flash player??
<Perugia> scusa, senza player
<Perugia> adobe flash dice
<krabador> Perugia, e quando hai intenzione di installarlo????
<krabador> Perugia, chiudi il browser
<krabador> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Perugia_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Perugia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939498/
<Perugia_> krabador ecco qua
<Perugia_> che è successo?
<Perugia_> mi dice che son uscota
<Perugia> dimmi solo se va tutto bene krabador ....scusa ma stasera qui è caos
<Perugia> divento pazza con sto ubuntu
<krabador> Perugia, prova firefox
<dprogger> ciao raga :)
<Perugia> posso installarlo insieme a chromium e usarli entrambi o devo levare questo
<krabador> Perugia, firefox c'è di base in ubuntu
<Perugia> l'ho disinstallato
<Perugia> ora lo rimetto
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-16
<akis24> giorno  e buona domenica
<NeoLinuxTS_> ciao
<NeoLinuxTS_> un aiuto, volevo connettermi a questo canale con QuasselIRC, mi connetto ma ricevo dei messaggi
<NeoLinuxTS_> [adams.freenode.net] *** No Ident response
<NeoLinuxTS_> [adams.freenode.net] *** Found your hostname
<NeoLinuxTS_> devo forse registrarmi da qualche parte?
<NeoLinuxTS_> grazie!
<cybernova> !chat | NeoLinuxTS_
<ubot-it> NeoLinuxTS_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<uait> ciao, sto provando a entrare da live, faccio prova ubuntu senza installare e mi carica ubuntu, ma poi non entra mai, in pratica ci sono i pallini che caricano sempre. Quindi ho pensato che può essere colpa delle cose che ho aggiunto all'usb (3 cartelle) e stavo provando a toglierle ma mi da errore
<uait> Si è verificato un errore nell'ottenere informazioni sui file nella cartella «tool-options».
<uait> Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/media/casella/8819-9451/BackupGimp/gimp-2.8/tool-options/ º
<uait> sia se provo a incollare sul pc sia se metto su un'altra chiavetta
<uait> aiuto!!!
<uait> ci sietee cristian_c enzotib mapreri mibofra qualcuno per favoreeeeeee
<GIGIO1965> Scusate, provo ad utilizzare il programma Rhythmbox per collegamento Iphone. Quando collego, appunto, l'Iphone  al PC, compare una finestra con "     Il dispositivo «iPhone di ..........» è bloccato. Inserire il codice sul dispositivo e fare clic su «Prova ancora».   Nel momento in cui autorizzo dall'Iphone, esce sul PC un'altra finestra con "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (t
<GIGIO1965> Come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, quale firmware?
<GIGIO1965> Cristian, credo sia questo: 04.12.09
<GIGIO1965> sarebbe firmware moden
<GIGIO1965> modem
<cristian_c> moden?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sto parlando del telefono
<GIGIO1965> ok, scusa
<GIGIO1965> resto in attesa.
<GIGIO1965> Si, Cristian, era riferito al telefono
<Carmine> Salve a tutti
<GIGIO1965> è l'unico firmware che riesco a visualizzare
<GIGIO1965> Nessun aiuto?
<uait> come si formatta una chiavetta per poi mettere la live di ubuntu
<VALERIO> Buon giorno, c'è qualcuno in ascolto? ho una bella notizia per chi l'altra settimana ha cercato di darmi una mano con ubutu, in particolare per cristian_c (gentilissimo), HO INSTALLATO LUBUNTU 13.10 SUL MIO VETUSTO PC!!! Ieeeeee!!!!!! funziona benissimo, è solo un po' lento perchè l'ho caricato su usb. Ho un problema con i driver di Flash per vedere i filamti su youtube, qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, parlo di ios
<uait> cristian_c mi sai aiutare?
<cristian_c> VALERIO, che problema hai con flash?
<GIGIO1965> Allora, ho installato l'utima versione disponibile di IOS7. Per il firmware, oltre a quello comunicato, non trovo altri
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, hai postato una data, non il firmware
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, quale versione di ios 7?
<cristian_c> uait, ?
<VALERIO> Ciao, grazie pe l'altra settimana. Dopo aver installato Lubuntu ho provato a connettermi e non vedevo i filmati su youtube, ho provato a cercare su internet il motivo ed ho trovato una guida su come aggiornare il sistema per alcuni driver, in particolare scaricando un pacchetto cntenente diversi aggiornamenti. La guida che ho seguito è http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2013/10/lubuntu-1310-guida-post-installazione.htm, ma non funziona
<GIGIO1965> Cristian, la versione è 7.0.04 (11B554a)
<GIGIO1965> 7.0.4
<cristian_c> VALERIO, non dovresti seguire guie sul web senza sapere cosa stai facendo
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ok
<cristian_c> VALERIO, dovresti cercare di consultare sempre la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki
<cristian_c> VALERIO, però non ho capito cos'hai fatto
<uait> cristian_c
<uait> devo formattare una chiavetta
<uait> come faccio
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, hai provato con libimobiledevice?
<uait> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6942691/
<uait> ho dato mount per vedere come è montata ma non capisco
<GIGIO1965> è un'altro programma, in sostituzione di Rhythmbox?
<VALERIO> Eh, l'ho capito solo dopo purtroppo. sai dove posso trovare la soluzione sul flash nella sezione ufficiale? Ho installato un pacchetto di aggiornamento per il Flash ed altre cosucce ed ho permesso a Canonical di scaricare aggiornamenti.
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, no
<cristian_c> !info libimobiledevice
<ubot-it> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info libimobiledevice-utils
<ubot-it> libimobiledevice-utils (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 73 kB, installed size 243 kB
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, è una libreria
<cristian_c> VALERIO, quale pacchetto?
<VALERIO> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<GIGIO1965> scusami per l'imbranataggine. Puoi guidarmi passo-passo su questo libimobiledevice?
<VALERIO> era la fase 2 del link postato prima.
<cristian_c> VALERIO, e basta?
<cristian_c> VALERIO, e quei pacchetti che hai nominato non riguardano flash
<VALERIO> si, ha fatto tutto in automatico, non ho fatto altro. cavolo ma era indicato anche flash, sai dove posso trovarlo, sto guardando lubunto.net in inglese ma non lo trovo oppure ha iuna procedura per ubuntu in italiano che sia valida?
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils nautilus-ideviceinfo libplist-utils ifuse usbmuxd
<cristian_c> !wiki | VALERIO
<ubot-it> VALERIO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> VALERIO, è sempre bene consultare il wiki
<cristian_c> VALERIO, altrimenti rischi di fare danni
<GIGIO1965> Ok Cristian. Credo sia andato a buon fine. Cosa faccio, scollego e ricollego l'Iphone e successivamente apro Rhythmbox?
<GIGIO1965> Cristian, leggi il risultato su terminale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6942725/
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, non viene riconosciuto come memoria di massa?
<GIGIO1965> Scusami, non capisco cosa vuoi dire
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, non viene riconosciuto come disco esterno?
<Zeb89> uculu merda
<GIGIO1965> Su dispositivi lo vedo. Quindi non credo ci siano problemi di ricoscimento
<Zeb89> linux fa cagare
<Zeb89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWnnN31QsGM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUIeG2IcpSZDgGx3Mbqa2how
<GIGIO1965> mi dice ch'è bloccato
<GIGIO1965> Se provo a sbloccarlo, mi dice: "  Il dispositivo «iPhone di ........» è bloccato. Inserire il codice sul dispositivo e fare clic su «Prova ancora».
<GIGIO1965> Se provo ancora, mi dice "permesso negato"
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, intanto è importante che tu lo veda
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, apri un terminale
<GIGIO1965> fatto
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, digita: sudo fdisk -l && lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GIGIO1965> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6942815/
<GIGIO1965> Si, grazie @ubot
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, sembra che lo veda come dispositivo di rete
<GIGIO1965> è una cosa grave?
<MarcoFe> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186059
<cristian_c> 'This is not an Ubuntu issue at all or any other OS. It is the IPhone that you have password protected. Just unlock the IPhone and connected again.'
<reddos> ciao non riesco ad installare ubuntu 13.10 su una penna sansung mi  date un link in italiano dove posso provare da me
<reddos> grazie
<cristian_c> reddos, ma devi creare una live?
<reddos> no
<reddos>  volevo installare la 13.10 su una penna
<reddos> poi la penna con ubuntu  a lavoro dove ho windows xp
<reddos> e potarla a lavoro
<reddos> si puo fare?
<reddos> la penna lo gia formattata
<cristian_c> reddos, sì, può fare, ma conviene?
<cristian_c> la lentezza sarà quella di una connessione usb
<cristian_c> -,
<reddos> ma se infilo la penna con ubuntu  su un pc con wni xp installato posso aprie ubuntu senza creare problemi a win
<reddos> infuisce le ram che ho nel pc con win xp
<cristian_c> reddos, a quel punto, inserisci la live, e quando vai a partizionare scegli Altro
<cristian_c> ma a mio avviso non conviene
<cristian_c> anche perché le memorie flash non sono come i dischi e tendono a degradarsi più facilmente
<reddos> ok ti do retta grazie
<reddos> buona giornata a tutti
<GIGIO1965> Cristian, partita persa. Proverò con altro pc dove installato Windows. Grazie per la collaborazione e pazienza
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, ma hai letto almeno?
<GIGIO1965> si
<cristian_c> GIGIO1965, hai capito cosa devi farE?
<GIGIO1965> ma non riesco a risolvere
<cristian_c> *e
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti, credo di aver fatto un danno grosso, a furia di provare diverse distribuzioni linux mi si sono create nel bios a livello di boot due periferiche virtuali: debian e archlinux. Siccome mi rallentano parecchio l'avvio e ho paura che alla lunga possano non farmi partire l'OS come posso fare per rimuoverle dal BIOS?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, lol, perriferiche virtuali?
<cristian_c> -r
<knaigerchrome1> si non saprei come chiamarle in pratica quando vado nel bios le posso selezionare nell'ordine di boot
<knaigerchrome1> per esempio: boot da cd; boot da hard disk; boot da debian!?!?!?!? e boot da archlinux!?!?!?!?!?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, come hai fatto a creare una cosa del genere? O.o
<knaigerchrome1> non capisco se il problema riguarda il bios e quindi devo rerinstallarlo in qualche modo con i parametri di default, oppure se devo togliere l'hard disk
<knaigerchrome1> non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, non l'hai tolto?
<knaigerchrome1> non ho ancora provato perchè speravo di risolvere con gparted ma non è così
<cristian_c> lol
<knaigerchrome1> secondo me nell'hard disk si sono autocreate delle partizioni che il bios riconosce come unità esterne
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, non le hai installate su hard disk?
<knaigerchrome1> anche perchè è una rom e in teoria non vi si dovrebbe scrivere nulla...in teoria
<cristian_c> ?
<knaigerchrome1> il bios è una rom se non sbaglio quindi quando installo un sistema operativo non dovrebbe memorizzarsi nulla nella memoria bios giusto?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<knaigerchrome1> buongiorno
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, ancora non ho capito che hai fatto
<knaigerchrome1> ho installato diverse distribuzioni linux una dopo l'altra, e ogni volta che ne installavo una nuova rimuovevo la vecchia, sul bios però mi si sono create delle periferiche di boot quindi ora non ho più hard disk, cd e pennina ma ne ho 5 con aggiunta di debian e archlinux....
<ExPBoy> knaigerchrome1, sul bios non si installa un bel nulla
<cristian_c> eh
<knaigerchrome1> ma io non ho installato nulla sul bios.....io ho installato su hard disk, sono loro che si sono autocreate anche nel bios!!!
<ExPBoy> knaigerchrome1, fai una foto della schermata bios e postala
<ExPBoy> !image
<knaigerchrome1> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> ora vedremo
<knaigerchrome1> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<knaigerchrome1> come si fa ad accedere alla memoria del cellulare?
<ExPBoy> colleghi al pc e apri come fosse una memoria di massa
<cristian_c> lol
<knaigerchrome1> l'ho fatto ma non si apre
<ExPBoy> se non te lo vede allora ...
<knaigerchrome1> ecco ora si
<knaigerchrome1> questa è la schermata di boot e c'è solo debian: http://imagebin.org/293666
<ExPBoy> io voglio la schermata del bios
<ExPBoy> non si capisce una cippa su quella immagine
<knaigerchrome1> qui invece all'avvio esegue queste 2 operazioni che svolgeva arch linux: http://imagebin.org/293667
<knaigerchrome1> Exboy quella è la schermata del bios....è il punto dove decidi l'ordine di boot
<ExPBoy> si ma allora hai chiamato il disco debian
<ExPBoy> ma l'hai fatto tu
<knaigerchrome1> no il disco è sata ecc quel disco debian non so cosa sia
<ExPBoy> si ok
<ExPBoy> hai 2 hd?
<knaigerchrome1> no solo 1 da 320 gb
<knaigerchrome1> non riesco a capire se quella periferica si sia autoinstallata nel bios, oppure se nell'hard disk è presente una minipartizione debian
<ExPBoy> controlla con gparted
<knaigerchrome1> già fatto, siccome ho avuto problemi con ubuntu proprio per via di queste periferiche virtuali su gparted mi da 3 partizioni: sda1 ext4  di root da 294,19 gb; sda2 swap da 3,89gb e  sda5 linuxswap da 3,89gb
<ExPBoy> knaigerchrome1, bisognerebbe sapere cosa hai combinato, non so aiutarti
<knaigerchrome1> praticamente ubuntu all'installazione si è auto impostato le partizioni in qualche maniera, perchè alla prima installazione impostandole io non si avviava e mi dava lo schermo nero
<knaigerchrome1> no so che sia successo....cmq ora riproverò a reinstallare tutto il sistema
<knaigerchrome1> una volta create le nuove partizioni vanno formattate oppure i dati del disco si cancellano all'eliminazione della partizione?
<luka_> avrei bisogno di aiuto: non riesco a eseguire il boot da usb anche cambiando il BIOS
<luka_> è attiva la chat?
<jester-> luka_: settato nel bios usb come primo device?
<jester-> devi avere la usb collegata
<luka_> già fatto ma non funziona...
<jester-> luka_: e cosa succede
<luka_> niente si avvia windows normalmente
<jester-> luka_: i casi sono 2 usb fatta male o bios non settato a dovere e salvato
<jester-> luka_: con cosa hai creato la usb
<luka_> con il programma della linux
<luka_> quello con il pinguino con una usb
<jester-> luka_: da winzoz?
<jester-> !usbwin | luka_ fallo con questo in winz
<ubot-it> luka_ fallo con questo in winz: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<luka_> ho usato prprio quello
<jester-> <luka_> con il programma della linux
<jester-> <luka_> quello con il pinguino con una usb
<jester-> forse ti confondi
<luka_> anche qul link ha un pinguino con usb in mano
<jester-> rifalla che se non parte è venuta male
<luka_> va bene ri provo...
<jester-> luka_: prima controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum | luka_
<ubot-it> luka_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<dariogio> qiualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> !qualcuno | dariogio
<ubot-it> dariogio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dariogio> possibile che il mio pc nuovo impieghi 7 ore per scaricare obuntu?
<dariogio> heelp me pls
<jester-> dariogio: piu che il pc è la connessione
<dariogio> adsl privato cavolo
<jester-> che banda hai e da dove scarichi
<jester-> a quanto scarica
<dariogio> a 20 cm dal pc
<dariogio> scarico direttamente dal sitp web
<dariogio> con connessione adsl
<dariogio> il pc è nuovo mi sa che qualcosa è impostato moooolto male
<|gonzo|_> vai su speedtest.net e vedi che ti riporta, magari hai una linea che fa pena...
<jester-> eh
<dariogio> controllo grazie infinite sono ga fiero di entare nella vostra comunita
<jester-> |gonzo|_: se è amico dei driveristi la vedo dura
<dariogio> 6.47 dice il test
<dariogio> lol
<jester-> dariogio: da dove scarichi
<jester-> ubuntu è full drivers per quello ti rallenta
<dariogio> dorettamente dal sito web di obuntu
<dariogio> mi conveniva in torrent vero?
<dariogio> cavolo aumenta sempre d piu'
<jester-> piglia da qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<dariogio> graie
<dariogio> grazie
<dariogio> perdonatemi sono negato. quale seleziono?
<jester-> ubuntu-desktop amd64, se hai pc vecchio i386
<|gonzo|_> ma ci sono ancora in giro cpu 32bit?
<dariogio> io ho un core i5 ma nn sono se 32 o 64 lol
<|gonzo|_> 64.
<dariogio> grazie mille gonzo
<dariogio> quindi posso scaricare PC (Intel x86) desktop image
<jester-> amd64
<dariogio> ok grazie
<akis24> sera
<k50c> vorrei sapere seve normale che dopo aver installato ubuntu e cliccato su riavvia mi escano delle linee che simuovono colorate tipo televisore anni 70?
<jester-> k50c: rimangono o poi funza bene
<k50c> cioe
<jester-> cioè il sistema poi funza?
<jester-> che scheda video hai
<k50c> no il sistema nn parte e da piu di un quarto diri che ci sono le linee
<k50c> nn so che scheda video ho
<jester-> k50c: lo vedi il menu di grub al boot?
<k50c> no
<jester-> k50c: al booot tieni premuto esc (maiusc) quando appare il menu pigi e che ti fa editare
<jester-> cerchi quit splash e appena dopo lasciando uno spazio aggiungi: nomodeset  F10 per partire
<k50c> si ma io ho queste linee e nn so che fare se apettare o spegnere il pc con un hard shut
<jester-> k50c: fai come descritto sopra
<k50c> ma il boot nn lo vedo e se clicco qalche tasto nn fa nonte
<k50c> niente
<jester-> <jester-> k50c: al booot tieni premuto esc (maiusc) quando appare il menu pigi e che ti fa editare
<jester-> jester-> cerchi quit splash e appena dopo lasciando uno spazio aggiungi: nomodeset  F10 per partire
<k50c> jester grazie ho risolto
<jester-> k50c: con nomodeset?
<die> salve
<die> ho un problema, ho installato wicd sul mio kubuntu, ma per farlo aprire mi chiedeva pass io ho messo quella di utente ma mi diceva che voleva quella di root, ok a questo punto sono andato in impostazioni di sistema, user manager e ho inpostato automatic  login
<die> tutto bene wicd continua a dare lo stesso problema e non solo non riesco nemme no più a disinstallà perche mi chiede la pass di root
<die>  come devo fa
<jester-> farlo in recovery
<die> ok sono andato come mi hai detto prima niente
<jester-> abliliti l network e vsi in root
<die> mi chiede sta caxxx di pass di rutt
<cormo> Ciao a tutti
<jester-> li non chiede nessuna pass
<die> root
<cormo> posso chiedere info su XBMC e plugin con la 1.04 ?
<cormo> 12.04 ?
<die> ma lo fatto credimi mi ha chiesto pass
<die> o provato anche a fare sudo per disint. niente
<jester-> die: non serve sudo in recovery e non chiede nessuna pass
<die> o capito o provato pure con sudo
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> hai una distro particolare
<jester-> !ripristino | die
<ubot-it> die: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<die> ok ti faccio sapere
<krabador> die!!! die!!! die!!!
<die> dimmi
<die> krabador  dimmi
<die> un applicazione sta tentando di effettuare un azione che richiede privilegi. Per compiere l'azione e richiesta l'autenticazione password per root
<die> qusto mi dice qualsiasi cosa voglia fare
<die> jester questo mi dice cosa fare formattare tutto e rinstallare il tutto, ho ci sta qualche modo per cabiare o resettare questa pass di root?
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> die: sudo passwd -l root
<die> administrator@work:~$ sudo passwd -l root        [sudo] password for administrator:      questo è quello che mi da
<daberna69> ciao. ho un problema con il mio iphone4s che non ne vuole sapere collegarsi con ubuntu 12.04 qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> daberna69, c'è un topic su ubuntuforums
<daberna69> l'ho visto e letto ma non ne vengo fuori...sono anche un po' "incapace"!
<die> un mio parere ribadisco mio parere bruciate l'Apple
<cristian_c> daberna69, questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186059 ?
<daberna69> nooo dai ha sempre funzionato bene...
<jester-> ma no bruciamo cantu
<die> ma ti dirò di più insieme a apple pure la microsof
<jester-> sono tutti falegnami grucia che è un piacere
<daberna69> @crisrian_c... è in inglese... non capisco una cippa...
<cristian_c> daberna69, ma non l'avevi letto?
<daberna69> no... scusa...
<die> jester mi ridici per la modalità ripr. ctrl alt F?
<krabador> !ripristino | die
<ubot-it> die: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> daberna69, qui dice
<cristian_c> 'This is not an Ubuntu issue at all or any other OS. It is the IPhone that you have password protected. Just unlock the IPhone and connected again.'
<die> mi dice che ci vuole il cd che al momento non riesco a trovà
<daberna69> @cristian_c negativo...l'iphone è sbloccato... ho tolto anche il blocco tastiera ma niente
<cristian_c> daberna69, niente password?
<daberna69> non c'è password...
<die> jester sono riuscito ad entrare nella modalità ripristino, adesso cosa devo lanciare da term. per eliminare wicd, e cosa per aggiustare per pass root
<cristian_c> daberna69, 'Nope not true at all. It is an issue with libimobiledevice which is a cross platform software software library that talks the protocols to support the iphone and other Apple products. Current version is 1.07. Version 1.1.5 is available but very unstable.Version 1.1.6 should provide the fix we are all waiting for.'
<daberna69> @cristian_c ma scusa io ho solo cambiato versione di telefono dal 4 sono passato al 4s, il sistema operativo è lo stesso fra i due, e prima andava...non capisco
<cristian_c> daberna69, prima avevi ios 7?
<daberna69> @cristian_c certamente... ripeto ho solo cambiato telefono e le impostazioni che avevo sul primo le ho riportate pari pari sul secondo.
<cristian_c> daberna69, quindi ios 7 su aifono 4 fungeva?
<daberna69> si
<cristian_c> ora che versione del firmware c'è?
<daberna69> di cosa?
<cristian_c> di ios
<daberna69> 7.0.4
<cristian_c> e prima?
<daberna69> intendi sull'iphone4?
<dariogio> scusatemi ho scaricato il programma ma sembra essere tutt'altro qualcuno mi guida nell istallazione per favore?
<cristian_c> daberna69, sì
<akis24> dariogio: che programma ?
<dariogio> vero scusami ubuntu
<daberna69> cristian_c si sempre 7.0.4
<cristian_c> daberna69, ok, facciamo una cosa
<akis24> dariogio: al momento sei su windows ?
<cristian_c> daberna69, spiegami dettagliatamente cosa fai
<dariogio> aimè... si
<cristian_c> daberna69, quando colleghi l'iphone al pc
<cristian_c> _dettagliatamente_
<jester-> dariogio: lasa perd aifono con linux
<akis24> dariogio: o masterizzi dvd come immagine iso o crei una usb dipende da quello che vuoi fare
<jester-> dariogio: installati un winzoz invirtuale e usa il suo programma
<daberna69> ok ci provo, semplicemente collego l'iphone alla presa usb del portatile.
<dariogio> ???
<akis24> !usbwin | dariogio
<ubot-it> dariogio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<dariogio> scusa ma sono un frana nn capisco molto
<dariogio> il pc in questione è nuovo nn devvo passre niente
<dariogio> devo solo cambiare sistema
<akis24> dariogio: devi masterizzare su dvd il file .iso scaricato
<dariogio> capito
<akis24> dariogio: oppure crearti una usb per avviarlo
<cristian_c> daberna69, e poi?
<dariogio> ok creo una usb e per farlo devo cliccare sul linck che ai mandato vero?
<akis24> dariogio: si e scarichi il programma che ti crea la usb avviabile
<dariogio> ok scaricato
<daberna69> il telefono mi chiede di autorizzare il computer collegato, lo autorizzo ma comtinua a comparire la richiesta. Sul pc invece mi compaiono una serie di finestre che mi dicono che il telefono e bloccato
<dariogio> poi scelgo ubuntu
<dariogio> dopo di che?
<jester-> daberna69: blututto apple non è linux digeribile
<jester-> cosi come tutto il resto
<akis24> dariogio:  lancialo seleziona il file .iso scaricato  e crea la usb
<cristian_c> daberna69, Plug the phone in while it is locked and do not try to unlock it. It will mount and you can copy files off of it. If you unlock it while it is mounted, you will get the trust prompt and Ubuntu will hang.
<dariogio> ok tento
<cristian_c> daberna69, hai fatto così?
<jester-> va bè insistete pure ben che vada butterà aifono nel cesso
<daberna69> cioè deve essere bloccato per collegarlo'
<daberna69> ?
<dariogio> akis perche nn mi fa selezionare la mia usb?
<akis24> dariogio: deve vederla se è presente prova a cambiare porta usb
<dariogio> ok provo
<jester-> dariogio: installa vbox poi installi un winzoz e quindi itunes
<jester-> !virtualbox | daberna69
<ubot-it> daberna69: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<daberna69> cristian_c comunque non va lo stesso
<dariogio> oddio nono gia è dura cosi...
<akis24> dariogio: non era riferito a te ...
<cristian_c> daberna69, ma anche con quei messaggi, appare nel file manager?
<dariogio> nn capisco va tutto bene ,ma poi nn mi fa selezionare la mia usb
<dariogio> perche
<dariogio> la tendina è vuota
<dariogio> ubuntu server installer?sbaglio magari il primo stepp^
<dariogio> ?
<akis24> dariogio:  avra' un menu' a discesa vedi se appare
<dariogio> apre tutto vuoto pero'
<daberna69> se apro la cartella home vedo la voce iphone di davide ma se la seleziono mi dice che è bloccato
<akis24> dariogio: chiudi il programma e riavvialo
<paolo1967> ciao mi chiamo Paolo ho un problema non riesco piu a connettermi wi-fi visto che ho cambiato il router.chi puo' darmi un aiuto
<cristian_c> daberna69, capito
<cristian_c> daberna69, e shotwell
<cristian_c> ?
<dariogio> stessa cosa di prima
<akis24> dariogio: prova con altra usb se viene vista
<dariogio> ma il pc l riconosce tranquillamente
<akis24> paolo1967: rifai la connessione  elimina la vecchia  e rifalla
<dariogio> mi consigli di provare con linux?
<dariogio> e abbandono ubuntu?
<jester-> dariogio: perchè ubuntu non è linux?
<akis24> dariogio: fermo li ubuntu è un sistema basato sul kernel linux
<dariogio> si si lo so
<akis24> dariogio: pensiamo a fare la usb meglio
<dariogio> intendevo che io ho gia scaricato ubunto
<jester-> ce ne sono 127 di linux con nome diverso
<jester-> dariogio: non hai il cdrom?
<dariogio> adesso al primo step ho cliccato su scarica di nuovo anziche immettere gia il file di ubuntu
<daberna69> cristian_c la scritta che compare sul video : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<dariogio> che ho gia scaricato
<dariogio> no nn ho il cd
<dariogio> magari
<cristian_c> daberna69, su shotwell?
<paolo1967> da dove devo farlo
<akis24> dariogio: e ma se hai il file dovevi solo cercarlo dal programma e usarlo per creare la usb
<cristian_c> daberna69, in ogni caso la cosa più veloce, è virtualizzare winz e poi installare itunes
<akis24> paolo1967: dall'icona della connessione
<akis24> paolo1967: apri network-manager e crei la connessione
<dariogio> è cio che faccio ma nn mi roconosce la mia usb
<dariogio> lol
<cristian_c> daberna69, nell'attesa che adeguino completamente il tutto per ios 7, che mica l'ho capito che fanno
<daberna69> cristian_c, no quando collego il telefono.
<dariogio> non credo di averne altre adesso
<cristian_c> daberna69, comunque, vedi se shotwell vede i file foto
<akis24> dariogio: se hai un dvd masterizza quello
<daberna69> cristian_c, con shotwell mi vede le foto... come mai?
<dariogio> non ce l'ho
<dariogio> allora fermo
<akis24> dariogio: delle due una o l'altra...
<dariogio> adesso me la riconosce
<dariogio> ma solo se spunto no show all drivers
<dariogio> dice be careful
<dariogio> che faccio vado?
<akis24> dariogio: procedi importante che viene vista dal programma  seleziona il file scaricato e via ..
<cristian_c> daberna69, per il resto delle cose fai come ti è stato consigliato
<dariogio> avviato
<dariogio> dopo di che che faccio?
<daberna69> cristian_c, quando ho il telefono attaccato il pc continua a notificarmi che la rete via cavo e sconnessa
<akis24> dariogio: quando proverai a riavviare il pc con la usb inserita ovviamente dovrai selezionare l'avvio da usb o dal bios o se permesso dal pc al boot di avvio
<dariogio> oddio speriamo di riuscire eheheheh
<dariogio> presumo che dovro a quel punto avviare ubuntu
<dariogio> perfetto processo completato
<akis24> dariogio: se selezioni avvi oda sub partira' la usb con ubuntu..
<dariogio> ok tento il riavvio grazie infinite a tra pco
<akis24> prego
<daberna69> cristian_c, grazie, ma sono mooooolto triste....
<paolo1967> ho provato a cercarlo ma non riuscendo a collegarmi non me lo fa scaricare
<paolo1967> ho altre possibilita' per connettermi
<paolo1967> non riesco a scaricare network manager
<paolo1967> chi puo' darmi un aiuto
<k50c_> ho installato ubuntu e non so perche il led della webcam e sempre attivo cosa e successo oppure cosa sta succedendo?
<paolo1> salve
<CiaoBelli> ciao, vorrei sapere se è possibile cambiare l'aspetto delle icone e modificare le barre degli strumenti sul desktop (launcher) e modificare insomma l'aspetto standard di ubuntu
<cristian_c> k50c_, boh, su un laptop?
<CiaoBelli> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, vedi quali temi ci sono nel sistema
<cristian_c> poi dipende dal de
<k50c_> si su un laptop
<cristian_c> k50c_, e da quando?
<k50c_> da 2 ore
<cristian_c> k50c_, e prima?
<CiaoBelli> ce ne sono solo 3
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, quale de?
<k50c_> in che senso prima
<CiaoBelli> radiance, ambiance e higth contast
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, il de
<CiaoBelli> de??? ma che parli livornese^^
<CiaoBelli> che è?
<cristian_c> k50c_, quando funzionava
<k50c_> cosa?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, <CiaoBelli> de??? ma che parli livornese^^
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<cristian_c> k50c_, ripeto: quando è stata l'ultima volta che ha funzionato la webcam?
<CiaoBelli> grazie cristian_c ...spiegami solo quale di quesye dvo guardare-...gnome, unity...ecc ecc?  ce ne sono un monte
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, quello che usi tu
<CiaoBelli> eh, boh
<cristian_c> lol
<CiaoBelli> che ne so?
<cristian_c> dovresti saperlo
<CiaoBelli> so a malapena che si chiama ubuntu il sist :P
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<k50c_> si windows quando la attivo funziona ora su ubunut e sempre attiva
<CiaoBelli> sul terminale
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> k50c_, sto parlando di ubuntu, non di winz
<CiaoBelli> dice: UBUNTU :DDD
<k50c_> quando avvio ubuntu si attiva da sola
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, quindi unity
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> k50c_, ripeto: quando è stata l'ultima volta che ha funzionato la webcam?
<CiaoBelli> perfetto grazie :)
<k50c_> ieri quando ancora non avevo installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> k50c_, ok, quindi lo fa dopo l'installazione?
<cristian_c> k50c_, che webcam è?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, uhm, non vorrei dirti una stupidaggine, ma credo che unity sia il de meno personalizzabile in ubuntu
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, praticamente, credo che hai scelta il de sbagliato
<cristian_c> *scelto
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  quale sarebbe il tasto Super?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, comunque, prova con unity-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<k50c_> non saprei so solo che e da 0.3 mpxel
<CiaoBelli> eddaie con sto DE :D ma sei di livorno
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, super è il tasto con il simbolo di winz, di solito
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, DE = desktop environment
<CiaoBelli> lol
<cristian_c> k50c_, controlla
<k50c_> ok
<CiaoBelli> in pratica mi stai dicendo che dpvevo installare un altro tipo di sistema? TIPO XUBUNTU O LUBUNTU ECC?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, anche kubuntu
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, ma hai letto più sopra?
<CiaoBelli> unity-tweak-tool la trovo nel USC?
<CiaoBelli> non lo so vado a sincerarmene
<k50c_> come faccio a vedere quale
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<cristian_c> guarda
<cristian_c> In component universe
<CiaoBelli> si , ma a trovo in usc??
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, è scritto, apri il software center e vedi
<cristian_c> k50c_, apri un terminale
<CiaoBelli> si c'è ma in inglese....
<CiaoBelli> uffa
<CiaoBelli> in italiano esste?
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, ?
<cristian_c> non ho mai usato unity-tweak-tool, immagino sia già localizzato in italiano
<cristian_c> ma l'hai aperto il programma?
<k50c_> aperto
<CiaoBelli> no ma la descrizione del programma è in inglese ....allora lo installo e vediamo
<k50c_> che ci scrivo?
<cristian_c> k50c_, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> k50c_, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | k50c_
<ubot-it> k50c_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> CiaoBelli, installa, sù
<cristian_c> meno chiacchiere
<cristian_c> XD
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c: posso mandarti un bacio?? :P grazie è in italiano e si possono fare un sacco di modifiche :))
<CiaoBelli> siete dei geni!
<k50c_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945021/
<cristian_c> k50c_, è webcam integrata?
<k50c_> si
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:  ma come mai se cambio colore al puntatore del mouse mi cambia colore solo in web e sul desktip torna bianco????
<CiaoBelli> non funziona...
<CiaoBelli> non cambia le icone e poi i temi son sempre i soliti 3
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> k50c_, io comunque devo andare
<CiaoBelli> cristian_c:
<CiaoBelli> aspetta u ns econdo
<CiaoBelli> se scarico dalla rete e installo dei pacchetti  che nn son di usc nn accade ulla di male verpo?
<CiaoBelli> nn è come wid
<CiaoBelli> wind*
<krabador> CiaoBelli, potrebbe succedere di tutto
<krabador> CiaoBelli, devi fidarti della fonte
<CiaoBelli> ok grazoe
<krabador> altrimenti potrebbe non funzionarti piu' nulla
<krabador> CiaoBelli, qualsiasi cosa fai al di fuori del software center, o il repository, è a tuo rischio e pericolo
<krabador> stessa cosa per i ppa
<CiaoBelli> ciao krabador  allora x trovare temi come faccio??
<CiaoBelli> un utente di qua l'altra volta mi aveva dato un buon sito da dove scaricare software e altro x ubuntu ma non mi ricordo il sito
<CiaoBelli> http://ubuntulandia.blogspot.it/2012/10/10-bellissimi-temi-gtk3-per-cambiare-il.html che dici, posso fiarmi?
<krabador> CiaoBelli, ubuntu tweak tool non ti fa fare nulla?
<CiaoBelli> quasi nulla...
<CiaoBelli> i temi risultano i soliti 3 che vedo anche da gestione sistema
<krabador> CiaoBelli, guarda, sulla personalizzazione, male che va non vengono visualizzate bene le cose, se qualcosa va storto
<CiaoBelli> e poi i puntatori e le icone nn vanno
<CiaoBelli> se provo a installare un tema e poi lo volessi eliminare posso farlo dal tweak?
<krabador> CiaoBelli, eh, dipende da come lo installi
<CiaoBelli> da terminale
<krabador> CiaoBelli, ti consiglio di indagare su quali sono i componenti che vengono usati dai temi
<krabador> quali sono i componenti estetici
<krabador> e metterti a fare modifiche a mano,mirate
<CiaoBelli> mammamia com'è complicato ubuntu....
<krabador> in modo da sapere cosa stai facendo
<CiaoBelli> eh già...perchè io ci capisco molto e posso farlo :D
<krabador> CiaoBelli, adesso no, ma vuoi indirettamente dirmi che sei e sarai sempre incapace?
<CiaoBelli> no sicuramente impaerò col tempo ma x adesso senza di voi son niuba
<krabador> ti darà molte piu' soddisfazioni customizzare in quel modo
<CiaoBelli> si ma non ho lebasi
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sono tanti i siti con temi,
<CiaoBelli> come costruire un grattacielo partendo dal tetto
<krabador> CiaoBelli, ma non ti posso garantire che vanno tutti , o che non creino problemi
<krabador> CiaoBelli, spesso sono temi non aggiornati, o abbandonati dall'autore
<krabador> o per versioni vecchie
<CiaoBelli> no ma se intanto mi posti qualche link fidato di siti con software e caxxatine vari ubuntu mi fai un favore
<krabador> di ubuntu, quando vai a metterli, potresti trovare problemi
<CiaoBelli> ho capito...
<krabador> CiaoBelli, non credo tu abbia capito
<CiaoBelli> magari prima do un'occhiata in rete x capire come si installano
<CiaoBelli> si ho capito che devo stare attenta
<krabador> CiaoBelli, qui si parla solo di risorse ufficiali, sulle quali si fa assistenza
<krabador> niente siti non ufficiali
<krabador> risorse non ufficiali
<krabador> e guide non ufficiali
<CiaoBelli> si dico ufficiali
<CiaoBelli> non ci sarà mica solo usc
<CiaoBelli> ??
<krabador> CiaoBelli, Perugia, Giada, o quello che sia, è chiaro adesso?
<CiaoBelli> ok..
<Guest82523> salve
<Guest82523> chi mi sa dire perchè i file che scarico con qtorrent arrivano all'80% e poi vanno in stallo?
<krabador> !chat | Guest82523
<ubot-it> Guest82523: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciro> Buona sera a tutti!!!
<Ciro> ho bisogno di un mano inerente la memory swap
<cybernova> !chiedi | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<CiaoBelli> come posso mettere MATE?
<CiaoBelli> stavo leggendo che è più leggero e instasa meno la memoria e si personalizza facilmente a differenza di unity
<Ciro> ok. come aumento la memoria swap?
<cybernova> Ciro, aumentando la grandezza della partizione
<cybernova> con un programma come gparted per esempio
<Ciro> non me la fà aumentare. però me ne fà creare un'altra da memoria non allocata
<Ciro> stò usando gparted appunto
<CiaoBelli> meglio unity, gnome 3 o mate? per favore consigliatemi
<CiaoBelli> con unity non riesco a personalizzare
<Ciro> posso creare un'altra swap e poi cacellare quella vecchia o faccio un guaio?
<akis24> CiaoBelli:  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<CiaoBelli> 13.10 64 bit
<Ciro> 12.04 lts
<Ciro> 32 bit
<akis24> CiaoBelli: al momento non credo sia possibile
<cybernova> Ciro, dovrebbe fartela aumentare invece con gparted
<CiaoBelli> in internet leggevo che si può
<CiaoBelli> ma forse con versione a 32 bit?
<akis24> CiaoBelli: noi parliamo di guide ufficiali e fino alla 12.04 ci siamo il resto se rovini sistema problemi tuoi
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate  e ripeto 12.04
<Ciro> cio ho provato: l'ho smontata e ho cercato di aumentarla, ma lo spazio è quello max
<cybernova> !image | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybernova> fai uno screen di gparted e postalo
<Ciro> ok, un' attimo di pazienza, grazie
<CiaoBelli> no va bene, lascio comìè...però vorrei sapre una cosa ...fra queste 3 utility quale è migliore : Compiz Config, Unsettings, MyUnity?
<CiaoBelli> krabador...mi hai letta??
<akis24> CiaoBelli:  non li conosco visto che non uso unity
<CiaoBelli> dimmi un'ultima cosa akis24 ....se volessi passare a altra DE è possibile da ubuntu che ho?
<akis24> CiaoBelli: si è anche possibile volendo
<CiaoBelli> è possibile saperlo o è una cosa lunga?
<akis24> !chat | CiaoBelli
<ubot-it> CiaoBelli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<Ciro> Ecco il link http://imagebin.org/293728
<krabador> CiaoBelli, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cybernova> Ciro, certo che non te la fa ingrandire, non è adiacente a dei blocchi liberi
<cybernova> allora devi spostare la swap dopo /dev/sda5
<cybernova> e poi potrai ingrandirla
<Ciro> come la si sposta?
<cybernova> Ciro, non lo so, mai utilizzato gparted, ci sarà qualche opzione
<cybernova> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Son|c`> salve qualcuno sa come posso fare il redirect su proftpd nella home dell'utente e non su var/www
<CiaoBelli> qualcuno mi spiega se è possibile installare gnome sul mio 13.10 64 bit?
<Ciro> in riferimento alla mia situazione ho trvato questo topic http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3166675 Domanda: che file posso perdere sulla swap, una volta eliminata? Inon ci ho mai messo dati, ha fatto solo da RAM
<Son|c`> CiaoBelli, apt-get install gnome
<CiaoBelli> si ma non faccio danno??
<cybernova> Ciro, devi guardare che non sia in uso, altrimenti perdi le informazioni temporanee che ci sono dentro
<Ciro> è attualmente disattivata, adesso uso solo quella del pc
<CiaoBelli> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next sudo apt-get update
<CiaoBelli> sono giusti questi comandi?
<CiaoBelli> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-deskto
<CiaoBelli> *p
<cybernova> Ciro, allora puoi eliminarla e ricrearla dove hai lo spazio di 7.16 GB
<krabador> CiaoBelli, è per trusty
<krabador> il ppa è per trusty
<CiaoBelli> uff, e allora ?
<Ciro> grandioso, temevo di compromettere il sistema in uso. lo faccio adesso, grazie cybernova ;)
<krabador> che fai, vedi roba in giro, e poi chiedi se fai danni?
<CiaoBelli> solo perchè voi non mi rispondete allora sto prendendo info almeno imparo
<CiaoBelli> :)
<CiaoBelli> se poi me lo vuoi dire te meglio...
<krabador> CiaoBelli, per installare gnome su ubuntu, semplicemente, senza aggiungere ppa
<krabador> CiaoBelli, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<cybernova> Ciro, una volta creata dimmelo che bisogna modificare /etc/fstab per farla montare in automatico all'avvio
<krabador> poi riavvii e scegli gnome, nella sessione, all'inserimento della password
<krabador> CiaoBelli, hai l'inserimento della password, o hai installato con "accedi automaticamente" ?
<Ciro> mi hai letto nel pensiero, avevo letto questo passaggio in giro, altrimenti è da attivare a mano ad ogni riavvio
<CiaoBelli> ma unity viene cancellata o ogni volta scelgo?
<CiaoBelli> no accede automaticamente
<akis24> lol
<CiaoBelli> krabador: quindi?
<krabador> CiaoBelli, chiudi la sessione, e la scegli
<CiaoBelli> ok, genilissimo
<CiaoBelli> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CiaoBelli> http://imagebin.org/293732
<CiaoBelli> che roba è?
<CiaoBelli> gdm o lightdm? aiuto
<Ciro> cybernova ho fatto. ho anche attivato la swap, ora devo procedere come dicevi, ho l'uuid disponibile
<cybernova> Ciro, perfetto allora, modifica /etc/fstab con l'uuid
<CiaoBelli> mi chiede quali dei due deve essere il display manager predefinito
<Ciro> come?
<cybernova> Ciro, sudoedit /etc/fstab
<cybernova> da terminale
<CiaoBelli> cybernova, scusa l'intromissione ma son rimasta a mezzo di una installazione  e non so come continuare ....non è che x caso puoi assistermi 1 minutino?
<cybernova> CiaoBelli, non ho seguito quello che stai facendo
<cybernova> aspetta che ti risponda krabador
<CiaoBelli> in 2 parole: ho installato gnome su ubuntu 13.10 ma a questo punto ho propblemi, http://imagebin.org/293732
<krabador> cybernova, che fai , non sai la risposta, o ti fai intimidire?
<CiaoBelli> e dopo una volta dato OK mi chiede quale dei 2 devo installare come manager dispaly predefinito, se GDM o LIGHTDM
<krabador> CiaoBelli, lightdm, per tenere quello che gia hai
<krabador> e far partire gnome da li
<CiaoBelli> si ma devo anche cambiare gli script di avvio o no???
<krabador> CiaoBelli, attieniti a quello che fa la procedura
<krabador> CiaoBelli, non ti agitare
<CiaoBelli> ok
<cybernova> krabador, :)
<CiaoBelli> x voi è facile ma mi agito si...è l'unico pc che ho
<Ciro> cyber come si salva la modifica uuid ?
<cybernova> Ciro, sei da terminale con nano?
<Ciro> yes col nano
<cybernova> ctrl+o
<cybernova> e poi ctrl +x  per uscire
<Ciro> ok
<Ciro> fatto
<CiaoBelli> se torna al mio nome alla fine vuol dire che ha finito ?
<cybernova> Ciro, la swap l'hai attivata con mkswap e swapon?
<krabador> CiaoBelli, certo
<krabador> CiaoBelli, se vuoi puoi postare il tutto
<krabador> in pastebin
<Ciro> come si fà a vedere?
<krabador> Ciro, con ubuntu crei la swap, poi mentre installi, selezioni "altro" , indichi la partizione root, e la swap
<krabador> Ciro, senza attivare nulla
<krabador> e lui se la prende
<cybernova> krabador, l'ha eliminata quella precendete e ne ha creata un'altra con gparted
<cybernova> Ciro, sudo swapon -s
<cybernova> da termianel
<Ciro> ok
<krabador> Ciro, che devi fare?
<cybernova> Ciro, ti da qualche output?
<Ciro> vi incollo il risultato in pastebin, per me questo è linguaggio turco, ancora per poco ;)
<Ciro> imagebin dicevo :)
<Ciro> Ecco il link di sudo swapon -s http://imagebin.org/293738
<Ciro> Krabraor devo aumentare le potenzialità di ram in questo modo
<cybernova> Ciro, ora fammi vedere il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> Ciro, basta copiare ed incollare da terminale su ubuntu.pastebin
<cybernova> senza dover fare ogni volta lo screenshot
<cybernova> Ciro, la swap comunque è molto più lenta della memoria ram quindi meno la utilizza e meglio è
<Ciro> di fatti uso solo poche app
<cybernova> Ciro, quanto hai di ram tanto per sapere
<Ciro> 2
<Ciro> 2gb
<cybernova> Ciro, con ubuntu rischi ehe
<Ciro> cosa?
<Ciro> f disk  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945595/
<krabador> Ciro, la swap non deve essere piu' grande della stessa quantità di ram usata
<krabador> non ha senso
<cybernova> Ciro, la swap è attivata
<Ciro> si
<cybernova> se hai modificato bene /etc/fstab è tutto aposto
<Ciro> perchè non ha senso?
<Ciro> asp mi ridai il comando completo? così lo posto
<cybernova> Ciro, cat /etc/fstab
<cybernova> e anche blkid /dev/sda7
<cybernova> così controllo anche l'uuid della swap
<Ciro> fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945634/
<Ciro> il risultato dell'altro comando      /dev/sda7: UUID="63fe4f1b-51c6-48d1-8427-143c871d494e" TYPE="swap"
<cybernova> Ciro, sei a posto allora
<Ciro> per questo si, davvero grazie ;)
<cybernova> prego
<Ciro> ora ho da far motare all'avvio anche le 2 ntfs che ho
<Ciro> altrimenti le devo montare sempre in gestione dischi
<cybernova> Ciro, devi lavorare allora su /etc/fstab
<saltabecca> sera
<Ciro> mettendo prima cat?
<cybernova> Ciro, no, cat serve usualmente per visualizzarne il contenuto, fai sempre con sudoedit
<cybernova> sudoedit /etc/fstab
<Ciro> ok
<Ciro> mi dà un'errore sulla partizione che ho ristretto a 3 GB
<Ciro> di fatti me lo porta anche su http://paste.ubuntu.com/6945634/
<dudo> buona sera a tutti
<rickyleroi> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 13.10 e ogni tanto quando ci sono piu pc collegati, solo il pc con linux si disconnette random.... qualcuno che può aiutarmi a risolvere?
<cybernova> Ciro, errors=remount-ro significa che in caso di errori monta la radice in sola lettura
<Ciro> ciò significa che in casso di errore, non posso installare app?
<cybernova> Ciro, si ma è una cosa normale, quella è la radice, se ti capita una cosa del genere hai altro da preoccuparti che installare altre applicazioni
<cybernova> come perdere tutti i dati
<Ciro> allora l'errore che ho trovato è un'altro: non riesco a montare la partizione ristretta a 3gb dev/sda5
<cybernova> Ciro, quando l'hai ridimensionata?
<Ciro> al minimo consentito
<cybernova> quando
<rickyleroi> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 13.10 e ogni tanto quando ci sono piu pc collegati, solo il pc con linux si disconnette random.... qualcuno che può aiutarmi a risolvere?
<hallino1> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema
<hallino1> Dopo effettuata installazione di ubuntu, mi succede questo http://i42.tinypic.com/5l9md5.jpg
<Ciro> prima e adesso non me la fa aumentare
<hallino1> Pensavo fossero i driver, li ho installati dal gestore driver hw ma nada, sempre così rimane.. Mentre in live funziona tutto tranquillamente
<Ciro> per lo stesso motivo di prima: non ho a fianco uno spazio vuoto
<akis24> hallino1: che risoluzione hai ?
<cybernova> Ciro, bravo
<hallino1> akis24: credo un 1366x768
<cybernova> Ciro, e che errore ti da?
<cybernova> quando cerchi di montarla
<Ciro> asp
<hallino1> akis24: non mi era mai successo.. Ho installato un xubuntu su un altro pc e boom, ecco cosa succede.. Cercando su internet trovo risposte incomplete
<akis24> hallino1: prova a cambiare abbassandola e vedi che succede  infatti è strano
<hallino1> akis24: non me la fa cambiare.. Dalle impostazioni di xubuntu arriva a 680x680 e 800x800
<hallino1> akis24: credo sia una questione di driver ma provando ad installare quelle di nvidia non cambia niente.. Non c'è qualcosa di open che provo ad installare quelle?
<akis24> hallino1: scusa che driver hai installato ?
<hallino1> akis24: quelle di nvidia che compaiono dalla gestione driver
<hallino1> akis24: la cosa strana è che in live funziona normalmente mentre una volta installato ecco che fa così
<akis24> hallino1: prova dal control center nvidia a cambiare allora
<hallino1> akis24: e l'ho già fatto ma come disponibili mi da 800x800 e 680x680
<akis24> hallino1: stessa cosa anche senza driver nvidia ?
<hallino1> akis24: suppongo di sì visto che non ho idea di come toglierli
<hallino1> akis24: la cosa che non capisco è che via live funziona.. Diamine non ti ho fatto niente!
<Ciro> @cybernova gestore dischi dice che è inibito il demone
<Ciro> come faccio a mandarti messaggi diretti da quì?
<Ciro> come fai tu
<akis24> hallino1: quando dopo aver installato xubuntu hai riavviato avevalo stesso problema ?
<cybernova> Ciro, basta scrivere per intero il nome
<cybernova> Ciro, fai una cosa...riavvia la macchina e torna
<cybernova> e vedi se ti da ancora errore
<Ciro> cybernova ok
<akis24> hallino1: a rimuoverli i driver nvidia li puoi rimuovere anche da driver aggiuntivi suppongo hai installato da li giusto ?
<hallino1> akis24: esattamente
<hallino1> akis24: ora li provo a rimuovere
<hallino1> akis24: Niente da fare.. Sempre il solito..
<Ciro> cybernova, rieccomi
<Ciro> l'ho montata
<krabador> hallino1, quale verisione di ubuntu?
<hallino1> krabador: 13.10
<cybernova> Ciro, bene
<krabador> gli nvidia stanno dando problemi con alcune schede
<akis24> krabador: dai un occhiata http://i42.tinypic.com/5l9md5.jpg
<krabador> hallino1, con ctrl alt f2, fai il login, mandi sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> riavvii
<hallino1> krabador: provandolo a riformattare sto notando che alla fine dell'installazione da dei warning sulla roba di nvidia_update e cose varie che non riesce a trovarle
<krabador> hallino1, possono essere problemi del server
<krabador> hallino1, stai reinstallando, allora?^
<Ciro> cybernova mi sà che devo ri formattare ubuntu
<Ciro> ho memorie eccessivamente risicate sia per windows che per ubuntu, sono su un pc in dual boot
<cybernova> Ciro, eh quelle sono scelte tue
<Ciro> Mi spiace solo esser arrivato adesso, dopo aver disturbato la chat :(
<Ciro> tempo perso :(
<Giada> installare la dash su gnome, grazie?
<krabador> Giada, non sai se ringrazi?
<krabador> Giada, gnome non ha la dashboard di unity
<krabador> Giada, se vuoi usarla, è in unity
<hallino1> krabador: credo siano problemi di kubuntu
<hallino1> krabador: no scusa volevo dire di nvidia
<hallino1> krabador: perché reinstallando e disattivando l'uso di internet, non ha preso i driver nvidia e funziona tranquillamente
<Giada> ho visto in internet che si può mettere...inpratica volevo avere piu comodita quando navigo e magari devo gestire piu finestre fra browser e deshtop....come è adesso è scomodo perchè se apro internet devo ogni volta minimizzare e gestire manualmente le finestre, nn c'è uno stratagemma x semplificare?
<krabador> hallino1, te l'ho detto , gli nvidia in ubuntu stanno avendo problemi con alcune schede
<krabador> Giada, impara ad usare il sistema, poi a modificarlo
<hallino1> krabador: se su questo computer lascio perdere l'installazione dei driver fa nulla vero? Perché è un computer che devo dare ad un amico poi
<krabador> hallino1, per il momento fagli usare i nouveau
<Giada> comunque è 300 volte meglio gnome..piu bello, piu semplice e ha piu opzioni. unity fa schifo
<krabador> Giada, c'è la derivata di gnome, se ti trovi meglio
<hallino1> krabador: devo installarli o sono già abilitati di default?
<Giada> krabador:  Dash to Dock (Gnome Shell Extension)
<krabador> hallino1, sono abilitati di default
<Giada> ho trovato questo nel menu della gestione di gnome
<hallino1> krabador: ottimo, grazie mille per l'aiuto :)
<Giada> era un collegamento fra le estensioni
<Giada> estensioni shell
<Giada> krabador: scusa,l'ho trovata qua https://extensions.gnome.org
<krabador> bene
<Giada> quindi posso installarla?
<krabador> Giada, quella è una risorsa ufficiale gnome
<Giada> bene allora seguo ciò che mi dice e installo
<Ciro> cybernova dopo attenta riflessione, ho pensato all'utilità di windows e di ubuntu. penso che ho tutti gli strumenti per fare a meno della formattazione, almeno per il momento
<Ciro> basta installare le app, nel sistema che le deve utilizzare e così risolvo anche il problema spazio su win
<Ciro> cybernova posso eliminare la sd4 (partizione in ntfs e poi in live aumentare quella dove risiede il sistema?
<Ciro> per sistema intendo quello di ubuntu, così ho più spazio per il sistema
<krabador> Ciro, fa tutto da live
<krabador> Ciro, fai prima
<Ciro> vi chiedo scusa se vi disturbo ma ho bisogno di sfuttare al meglio questo pc
<Ciro> quindi è possibile, perfetto
<Ciro> un'ultima cosa, siccome in famiglia usano per lavoro Internet Explorer e vorrei portarli ad usarlo su ubuntu, cosa posso fare?
<krabador> Ciro, dipende da cosa fanno con internet explorer
<Ciro> devono accedere ad un portale che ha tutte le funzioni accessibili solo da IE
<krabador> Ciro, ci sono degli ambienti web che vedono solo in explorer il browser adatto, se, quello che fanno non è tra queste cose
<krabador> Ciro, hanno provato a fare le stesse cose con firefox?
<krabador> Ciro, per funzioni intendi siti preferiti memorizzati?
<Ciro> portali di gestione dati
<krabador> Ciro, in ubuntu puoi provare ad usare explorer con wine
<Ciro> per funzioni intendo principalmente quelle di uscita
<krabador> Ciro, oppure virtualizzare una win, accessibile da dentro ubuntu, ed usare nativamente explorer da li, al bisogno
<Ciro> riprovo ad installarlo da wine
<cybernova> Ciro, non vedo perchè cercare di utilizzare a tutti i costi ubuntu
<krabador> Ciro, il problema è che con wine il supporto dei vari software, va provato
<Ciro> voglio far conoscere ubuntu
<krabador> e contestualizzato
<Ciro> mi piace davvero, soprattutto il concetto per il quale è nato
<krabador> e la macchina virtuale, puo' essere pesante , se l'hardware è un po' datato
<Ciro> ho letto una cosa del genere krabador
<krabador> Ciro, fa provare quello che c'è in ubuntu, e se riesce a fare perfettamente, senza problemi, quello che deve essere fatto, puoi pensare anche a togliere win se hai voglia
<krabador> Ciro, un dual boot con win, è preferibile
<krabador> Ciro, puo' sempre capitare di aver bisogno di usare qualcosa che c'è solo su win, che in wine non va, e va male anche in macchina virtuale
<Ciro> Il mondo si stà aprendo al software libero, basta solo aspettare ;)
<krabador> Ciro, vabeh, ma la quotidianità lavorativa non puo'
<Ciro> ci arriverà... ;)
<krabador> intendo quella di chi deve usare il tuo pc attualmente per lavorare
<Ciro> cmq siete stati gentilissimi, davvero una bella comunità questa ;)
<krabador> questo è quello che va detto, se ci si vuole affidare completamente ad ubuntu
<krabador> nel senso, devi essere perfettamente messo al corrente
<Ciro> si infatti :)
<krabador> nonostante molti giochi per windows si riescano a far funzionare, non si puo' dire che su ubuntu si gioca, nonostante adesso la steam sta facendo bollire in pentola parecchie cose
<krabador> ed abbia iniziato già da tempo, a supportare linux con steam for linux
<krabador> una certa percentuale di giochi va male, ed una certa percentuale non va proprio
<Ciro> va be, penso che bisogna scrivere giochi per Linux e derivanti, non importare quelli di win, mac e consolle
<Ciro> come per le app aziendali
<krabador> il discorso è che devi tenere presente questo aspetto, prima di affidarti al 100% ad ubuntu
<Ciro> ormai credo sia il caso di pensare a Linux come un'altro universo che non deve guardare alla concorrenza ma all'amico utente che deve diventare supporter di una grande comunità mondiale
<Ciro> ed concetto di Ubuntu si presta bene alla causa
<Ciro> il (avevi dimenticato) ;)
<Ciro> Siamo esseri umani, abbiamo fantasia, passione, cosa ci manca per realizzare il tutto? Per me solo il coraggio da investire nel realizzarlo
<krabador> Ciro, il discorso, non è nel lato utente
<krabador> le grandi aziende non lavorano su linux, attualmente, sebbene molte cose sono cambiate
<paolo1> krabador che differenca ce tra live e failsafe
<Ciro> ma dobbiamo essere tutti utenti e tutti programmatori, in questo modo cambia tutto. dobbiamo essere una comunità
<krabador> paolo1, questa è una domanda che google sa di sicuro
<Ciro> tra poco le aziende (fatte principalmente di persone) non esisteranno più per via di questa crisi. Dobbiamo pensare alle persone: i nostri vicini, amici, parenti
<Ciro> questo è ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno
<krabador> Ciro, sappi soltanto che, se hai bisogno di qualcosa, assicurati che su ubuntu questa cosa possa essere svolta , prima di affidartici completamente
<paolo1> tu non lo sai ?
<paolo1> e poi che risposta e
<paolo1> su google ce tutto
<paolo1> e normale
<krabador> !chat | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo1> !chat
<Ciro> mi sono collegato quì proprio per questo. Grazie a voi ho imparato altre cose, che sapevo
<paolo1> ?
<Ciro> paolo1, ho dilungato perché mi sono appassionato ad ubuntu da quando ho conosciuto tutto questo mondo Linux e Ubuntu. Ora lascio questa chat, prima di essere richiamato di nuovo, grazie per l'assistenza, buona notte a tutti
<krabador> Ciro, sei il benvenuto, questa è la chat di supporto, per qualsiasi altra cosa, puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciro> ok, buona notte e grazie ancora.
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-09
<glpiana> ola
<pac> buongiorno per mint devo andare qui vero #mint-it
<pac> scusate ma l'elenco dei canali dove si trova?
<glpiana> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> glpiana: perdonami ma sto cercando la chat su mint ma non la trovo!
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> pac, non è questo il canale in cui chiedere in ogni caso. se il salumiere è chiuso, non vai a chiedere il prosciutto al calzolaio
<pac> glpiana: questo è vero, ma faccio  questa domanda perché non ho ancora ben capito la differenza tra i due sistemi, a me sembrava che fosse basato su ubuntu!
<glpiana> pac, è da parecchio che bazzichi da queste parti e non hai ancora letto il topic? :)
<pac> glpiana: chiedo venia quello in alto a destra?
<glpiana> !topic | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<pac> glpiana: direttamente nella chat?
<glpiana> pac, lasciamo stare. cercherò di essere chiaro: questo canale è per il supporto ad ubuntu, solo ubuntu e sue derivate ufficiali. mint non è una derivata ufficiale e MAI in questo canale si è dato supporto a mint
<pac> glpiana: caspita è severa la posizione, trovo informazioni sulle motivazioni in rete?
<glpiana> pac, diamoci un taglio per cortesia
<glpiana> !chat | pac
<ubot-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> glpiana: va bene ora cerco di capire grazie!
<alessandroalb> @all : buongiorno a tutti
<vlt> Ciao
<alessandroalb> ho un piccolo problema, saltuario, su alcune macchine con ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> alessandroalb, spiega
<alessandroalb> ho in azienda, 70 postazioni con ubuntu 12.04 lts, aggiornate
<alessandroalb> glpiana, capita, a volte, non sempre, che dopo il login, non funzioni correttamente la rete
<alessandroalb> glpiana, nel senso che, compare su''icona della rete, una x rossa. Riavvio con root e a quel punto parte senza problemi. Mi capita random sui pc, ma come dico, saltuariamente, cioè ogni tanto
<glpiana> alessandroalb, hai qualche dmesg riferito a queste situazioni? qualche log del server cui si collegano?
<alessandroalb> glpiana, i vari pc sono configurati per fare lavoro d'ufficio, nulla di particolare, non ho neppure i mount automatici alle cartelle di rete, lo fanno a mano dopo
<glpiana> alessandroalb, il personale IT della tua azienda non è stato capace di risalire al problema?
<alessandroalb> glpiana, sono io il personale IT dell'azienda  :)
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> alessandroalb, non dirlo al tuo padrone :D
<glpiana> alessandroalb, comuqnue prima ti ho chiesto una cosa, anzi un paio, cui non hai risposto
<alessandroalb> glpiana, ho cercato, ma non ho trovato nulla in rete, e dato che mi occupo di tutto, non riesco a risolvere tutto. Non ho problemi con il mio "padrone"
<alessandroalb> glpiana, il problema non risiede in un collegamento, il problema risiede nel pc, non parte lo stack di rete, il pc è isolato
<ExPBoy> forse è l'hardware che sta andando a buone donne
<alessandroalb> glpiana, credo che ci sia, ma è solo una ipotesi, un problema di timeout nei vari servizi che partono, forse per qualche ragione qualche servizio si accavalla
<ExPBoy> alessandroalb, prova a cambiare scheda di rete sul pc in questione
<alessandroalb> glpiana, ExPBoy : non credo sia l'hardware, è ottimo e abbastanza recente, tutti pc uguali
<ExPBoy> eh ma magari qualche scheda farlocca
<ExPBoy> (succede)
<alessandroalb> ExPBoy, lo so che succede, ma sono pc IBM
<ExPBoy> e allora?
<glpiana> alessandroalb, il login viene fatto in locale o su un sistema tipo active directory?
<alessandroalb> glpiana, il login è locale, è tutto locale. Dopo lavorano in rete con vari programmi
<glpiana> alessandroalb, se il login è in locale, dopo il login parte netwok manager. se non riesce ad avviare la rete è perchè la scheda di rete è in down
<ExPBoy> eh
<alessandroalb> glpiana, una variabile esiste, su ogni pc è installato nomachine, alias NX4, forse è lui che provoca un ritardo
<glpiana> alessandroalb, puoi provare su una macchina test a mettere in rc.local un service networking restert per vedere se la cosa risolve, magari preceduto da uno sleep di qualche secondo
<glpiana> alessandroalb, non so cosa sia
<alessandroalb> glpiana, provo a fare come hai detto tu, metto in rc.local il comando
<alessandroalb> glpiana, NX4 è un software di controllo remoto, lo utilizzo per l'assistenza. Esistono versioni free, www.nomachine.com, E' una azienda italiana
<alessandroalb> glpiana, ExPBoy grazie intanto, provo. Mi sembrerà di giocare a quel gioco da salagiochi, quello dove con un martello di plastica devi colpire le teste che escono, lo dico perchè, non capita sempre sugli stessi pc, gira il problema
<ExPBoy> alessandroalb, e aggiornare tutto a 14.04?
<alessandroalb> ExPBoy, non possibile, al momento, sono pc aziendali, non posso fare esperimenti, prima devo verificare che tutto giri bene, quindi ci vorrà un po
<androide> ciaooo
<androide> vorrei scaricare in locale un sito ma con wget -r mi scarica anche altri siti , come posso dire a wget di scaricare solo il dominio principale senza seguire link di domini esterni ?
<manal> Buongiorno;voglio avere sistema operativo ubuntu come sistema predefinito su un computer con windows 7 premium che stato impallato e ho scaricato un  da internet ma non andava bene non riesco ha collegarmi a internet ,cosi ho pensato di scaricare ubuntu e metterlo come sistema predefinivo cancellare l'altro ma non so come fare!aiutato
<cristian_c> androide, quali argomenti utilizzi nel comando?
<cristian_c> manal, ma tu sei kady?
<manal> si
<androide> wget -r www.sito .it
<cristian_c> manal, magari domanda nel canale nella tua lingua, per ottenere un supporto migliore
<cristian_c> androide, hai staccato il .it?
<androide> no ho scritto male qua
<androide> wget -r www.sito.it
<manal> capisco anche italiano
<androide> per funzionare funziona bene ma mi va a fare anche il download di altri domini
<cristian_c> androide, e ti scaricato altri siti, www.altrosito.it invece di www.sito.it?
<cristian_c> manal, non ti rispondono in quel canale?
<androide> mi scarica www.sito.it e anche altri siti ( che sono linkati su www.sito.it )
<cristian_c> androide, ahhh, ok
<cristian_c> androide, quindi è ricorsivo anche sui link?
<androide> io vorrei avere offline solo www.sito.it
<cristian_c> androide, ho capito
<androide> si è riscursivo
<cristian_c> androide, hai provato a consultare il manuale di wget?
<cybernova> androide, prova così: wget -r -l 1 www.sito.it
<androide> si ed ho provato a mettere --domains=www.sito.it ma non funziona
<cristian_c> uhm, ho visto
<cristian_c> androide, prova a rimuovere il www
<fabius> ciao. ho dei problemi con ubuntustudio ultima versione
<androide> cybernova con wget -r -l 1 www.sito.it  si ferma subito dopo 30 secondi
<androide> mi sa che scende solo di 1 livello
<fabius> mi potete aiutare?
<cybernova> !chiedi | fabius
<ubot-it> fabius: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabius> ok . con ubuntustudio ultima ver all'avvio da dvd mi fa scegliere la lingua ma poi schermo nero
<cristian_c> androide, scusa, ma quello che dici accade solo utilizzando l'opzione -H
<cristian_c> altrimenti non dovrebbe essere ricorsivo su altri domini
<cristian_c> fabius, puoi postare una schermata?
<fabius> eh non riesco
<fabius> sembra non riconosca la scheda video
<fabius> io ho provato a fare alt ctrl + gi f ma niente
<fabius> scusatr ctrl + alt+ f1 f2 f3 f4
<cristian_c> fabius, non riesci a postare una schermata?
<fabius> purtroppo no
<fabius> almeno che
<fabius> non gli prendo una foto
<fabius> ma cmq si avvia , mi chiede la lingua e poi sembra che carichi
<cristian_c> fabius, quello intendo
<fabius> ok però c'è da dire che il dvd carica ma nulla sullo schermo
<androide> cristian_c
<androide> cristian_c
<androide> cristian_c -H non lo uso
<cristian_c> fabius, infatti vorrei vedere la schermata precedente
<cristian_c> androide, però leggo questo nella doc
<cristian_c> androide, prova a loggare l'esecuzione
<cristian_c> androide, quale comando utilizzi esattamente?
<cristian_c> lol
<chriiii> ciao ragazzi ho una domanda. ho un asus eee pc con windows 7 starter, ho creato una bootable usb ma anche se seleziono da bios il boot da chiavetta parte windows. consigli? grazie
<akis24> chriiii: come hai creato la usb con che programma ?
<fabius> ok la faccio e mi riconnetto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alex_kk> ciao a tutti
<alex_kk> che differenza c'e tra un terminale ubuntu e xubuntu o kubuntu?
<Bishibazu> Buongiorno
<Bishibazu> Ah cristian_c
<alex_kk> hanno le stesse identiche funzioni?
<cristian_c> alex_kk, ogni ambiente ne preinstalla uno proprio
<Bishibazu> Riguardo a ieri, ho controllato e il secureboot effettivamente è disattivato
<cristian_c> alex_kk, tu cosa devi fare esattamente?
<Bishibazu> anche se prima era abilitato
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ma va?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, riabilitalo
<Bishibazu> Non posso
<cristian_c> ?
<Bishibazu> E' lockato
<Bishibazu> Grigio, non modificabile
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<cristian_c> su come agire nel bios uefi
<alex_kk> cristian_c, programmo in c, devo creare delle connessioni fra macchine virtuali quindi devo usare programmi tipo telnet ecc..
<alex_kk> cristian_c, programmando in c, spesso ho bisogno di usare gdb
<cristian_c> alex_kk, ok, e...
<Bishibazu> Controllato
<Bishibazu> La procedura sarebbe andare sull'opzione secureboot e abilitarla
<alex_kk> cristian_c, e?
<Bishibazu> solo che io non posso
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, era bloccato anche prima di tutto quanto?
<cristian_c> *lockato
<Bishibazu> Si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, quindi a prescindere dall'installazione di ubuntu
<Bishibazu> Si
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, contatta l'assistenza del pc o un tecnico
<Bishibazu> Per riabilitare il secureboot?
<cristian_c> alex_kk, quindi quali problemi hai con i terminali?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, cerca di capire perché l'hanno bloccato
<cristian_c> se l'hanno bloccato loro
<Bishibazu> Controllando su internet parla di versioni di windows con il secureboot non modificabile
<Bishibazu> Ma sono solo versioni di Windows 8
<Bishibazu> mentre io ho seven
<alex_kk> cristian_c, no non ho detto che ho problemi.. chiedevo se i terminali di diverse distro linux avessero le stesse funzioni che in ubuntu
<jester-> Bishibazu: non è winz da modificare ma le impostazioni efi/exbios del pc
<cristian_c> alex_kk, sì, ma non ho capito il nesso con le tue esigenze
<Bishibazu> Ma non c'è un file tipo con dei valori =true =false riguardo il secureboot?
<alex_kk> cristian_c, se puoi, brevemente, mi diresti quali sono le differenze tra i terminali di queste 3 distro?(ubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu)
<jester-> Bishibazu: devi entrare nel bios e disattivarlo e leggere il manuaale  del pc per sapere che tasto pigiare al boot aiuta
<jester-> centra ma sega ubuntu
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, probabilmente esiste una procedura particolare per sbloccare lo switch
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, e perciò , domanda alla tua assistenza
<Bishibazu> Mhhh, capito
<jester-> o winzoz
<cristian_c> se il manuale non aiuta
<Bishibazu> Vediamo se trovo il manuale
<Bishibazu> Penso che starà anche su internet in pdf o robe così
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, scusa, ma non avevi detto di averlo letto?
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, dal sito ufficiale
<Bishibazu> Mh no, non l'ho detto lol
<cristian_c> <Bishibazu> Controllato
<cristian_c> <Bishibazu> La procedura sarebbe andare sull'opzione secureboot e abilitarla
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, ok, allora fai quanto detto da en trambi
<Bishibazu> Non era dal manuale
<cristian_c> *entrambi
<cristian_c> Bishibazu, e dove?
<Bishibazu> Ma dal sito dell'HP riguardo il secureboot in generale
<jester-> è elementare la cosa ma se vai a spanne mica risolvi
<cristian_c> è uscito
<alex_kk> cristian_c, ?
<cristian_c> alex_kk, hai detto che programmi, ma non ho capito a cosa ti serve il terminale, specificatamente
<alex_kk> cristian_c, se puoi, brevemente, mi diresti quali sono le differenze tra i terminali di queste 3 distro?(ubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu)
<cristian_c> alex_kk, non li ricordo tutti
<cristian_c> alex_kk, sarebbe bene tu inserissi un contesto
<jester-> alex_kk: tutti i terminale linux sono console bash
<cristian_c> alex_kk, in ogni caso se vai sui siti specifici trovi documentazione
<jester-> e con bash passi istruzioni al sistema
<glpiana> Luciph3r, cortesemente evita di cambiare nick su questo canale
<Andrea-s> Ciao, ho una vecchia macchina su cui vorrei fare delle prove per avvicinarmi al mondo ubuntu. su suggerimento ricevuto in chat ho scaricato Lubuntu. ho provato a lanciarlo con virtualbox ma ricevo un errore. premesso che sono un analfabeta (informatico) qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<glpiana> Andrea-s, che errore ottieni?
<Andrea-s> mi indica un log ma se provo ad entrare ne ho una quantià enorme e non capisco quale devo leggere
<glpiana> Andrea-s, puoi copiare l'errore?
<Andrea-s> lancio installazione  e poi la copio
<Andrea-s> è un errore virtulabox che non riesco a copiare
<glpiana> !image | Andrea-s
<ubot-it> Andrea-s: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Andrea-s> mi scuso ma devo abbandonare la chat
<Andrea-s> grazie mille
<vice_> buon giorno, cosa campia tra la 14.04 e la plus?
<vice_> *cambia
<fabius> ciao . ubuntustudio ver nuova all'avvio permette di scegliere la lingua ma poi rimane schermo nero
<fabius> ho notato che dando il comando nomodeset si vede
<Bishibazu> Ho problemi nell'accedere a Windows avendo ubuntu installato (e neanche ubuntu funziona correttamente)
<glpiana> vice_, che sarebbe la plus?
<glpiana> fabius, questione di scheda video. se usi nomodeset per l'installazione dovrai probabilmente usarlo anche dopo aver installato
<vice_> lo vista in una video recensione
<Bishibazu> glpiana
<glpiana> Bishibazu, che problemi hai di accesso a windows? non lo visualizzi come scelta al boot?
<Bishibazu> E' una storia lunga ma vedrò di riassumere
<fabius> ma c'è modo di aggiungere dei driver dopo
<glpiana> fabius, dipende dalla scheda video
<Bishibazu> Quando installai ubuntu dalla live, avevo dimenticato di disattivare il fastboot da windows 7 e così ubuntu non riconosceva un secondo sistema operativo installato
<glpiana> vice_, tra e versioni ufficiali non c'è una versione plus
<Bishibazu> ma sono andato avanti e ho diviso le partizioni
<vice_> lo so,  perquesto lo kiedo qui
<Bishibazu> ho lasciato invariate Recovery e HP_TOOLS che erano già presenti
<glpiana> vice_, non usare le k al posto del ch per cortesia
<Bishibazu> e ho creato due partizioni e modificata una
<Bishibazu> in breve, quella da windows l'ho portata a 200 da 80 e dallo spazio non allocato ne ho creata una da 250 per ubuntu
<vice_> o visto una recensione deell istituto maiorana di gela,  anno la plus
<fabius> devo vedere se trovo i driver per ubuntu allora della hercules 9500
<Bishibazu> gb si intende
<Bishibazu> e poi un'altra da 20 gb per lo swap come mi era stato consigliato
<Bishibazu> solo che all'avvio non si apriva il grub con il dualboot ma una schermata viola seguita da una nera fissa per più di 10 minuti
<Bishibazu> ho seguito i consigli di un utente che mi ha detto di seguire la procedura di Bootrecovery
<Bishibazu> scusate il gioco di parole
<fabius> sai mica dove posso vedere per i driver della 9500?
<Bishibazu> Nonostante ciò, ubuntu non si avviava e windows non appariva nella lista neanche
<Bishibazu> ora sto parlando usando la recovery mode
<glpiana> vice_, ripeto, la plus non è roba ufficiale
<glpiana> fabius, che scheda è la hercules di cui parli? ati o nvidia?
<glpiana> Bishibazu, avvia ubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<fabius> E' ati
<vice_> la cosa trana e che propio l'oro fanno il linux dey pubblicizzando Ubuntu
<glpiana> fabius, se supportata dai driver amd, dopo l'installazione ti verrà proposto di installare i driver proprietari
<glpiana> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vice_> sei umano??
<Bishibazu> Ok glpiana, ho fatto
<Bishibazu> vice_, ubot non è un umano
<Bishibazu> Ora dovrei riavviare?
<vice_> ok capito...
<fabius> ok grazie glpiana
<vice_> cerco su google sono curioso
<Bishibazu> emh?
<fabius> ok stacco. ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Bishibazu, riavvia
<glpiana> Bishibazu, e vedi se ora windows appare
<Bishibazu> Ok, torno subito
<glpiana> Bishibazu, ma in teori dovresti vederlo a terminale se è stato riconosciuto
<vice_> ma voi lo sapevate che la plus e del maiorana?
<glpiana> vice_, ultimo avvertimento, dacci un taglio. abbiamo capito che stai pubblicizzando l'istituto, ma smettila
<glpiana> vice_, non sei nel posto adatto
<vice_> non fraintendere
<vice_> io non publicizzo nulla
<glpiana> vice_, basta
<Grapeta> Ciao a tutti io ho un problemino
<Grapeta> c'è qualcuno ad ascoltarmi?
<glpiana> !aualcuno | Grapeta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aualcuno'
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Grapeta
<ubot-it> Grapeta: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vice_> scwsami ma se io sono un utente Ubuntu e da poko tempo e voglio approfondire sul mondo Ubuntu che c'e' di male?
<glpiana> vice_, leggiti il topic del canale. se hai un problema lo esponi
<vice_> io su questo canale di supporto ho imparato molte cose su Ubuntu
<Grapeta> ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 come os predefinito
<superstep> vice_, questo e il canale di supporto, la chat e' ubuntu-it-chat
<Grapeta> non mi compare l'opzione per il wi fi ma solo per il network
<superstep> Grapeta, dai ifconfig e mettilo su paste
<superstep> !paste | Grapeta
<ubot-it> Grapeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Grapeta, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<vice_> linformazione fa parte del supporto?
<superstep> vice_, ovviamente no
<glpiana> vice_, no
<vice_> ok pensavo di si
<glpiana> !chat | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Grapeta> non posso usare paste dato che da dove scrivo non è il pc su cui ho il problema
<Grapeta> e con ispci mi da command not found
<glpiana> Grapeta, allora quando hai il pc in questione sotto mano collegato via cavo collegati qui e si vedrà di aiutarti
<glpiana> Grapeta, era comunque con la elle il comando
<superstep> Grapeta, lscpi*
<superstep> Grapeta, lspci*
<glpiana> superstep, dai, ancora una volta
<Grapeta> hahahahaha ok ora me lo da ma io non ho un cavo per collegare i due ...
<ExPBoy> ?
<Grapeta> So che mi aveva dato lo stesso problema anche quando installai una versione precedente di ubuntu sul pc da dove scrivo ora
<Grapeta> ma aveva sistemato mio padre
<glpiana> Grapeta, il pc deve essere in rete in modo che tu possa passarci l'output dei comandi. probabile poi che tu debba instalarci sopra qualcosa, per cui la connessione è necessaria
<Grapeta> secondo me si tratta solo di far comparire l'opzione del wi fi in alto nella barra di stato
<glpiana> Grapeta, se la scheda funziona a dovere quella opzione appare da sè
<Grapeta> perchè ora riconosce solo il networking
<glpiana> Grapeta, comuqnue, se hai dato il comando, puoi dirci il nome della scheda wifi
<Grapeta> non so quale sia, mi da host bridge, vga, display,audio device, pci bridge, usb, isa bridge, ide interface, smbus, ethernet, network,cardbus,mass storage
<glpiana> Grapeta, network
<Grapeta> Network controller: broadcom corporation bcm4318 (AirForce one 54g) 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<glpiana> !broadcom | Grapeta leggi qui
<ubot-it> Grapeta leggi qui: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Grapeta> grazie ora provvedo
<Dainer> Salve, ho una scheda wireless usb digicom con ubuntu 14.04, e mi salta continuamente la connessione, cosa posso fare?
<Dainer> Salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con win 8.1. Il mio problema è che su ubuntu mi cade la connessione di continuo, il segnale è scarso anche se il modem è qui vicino, mentre su win funziona bene...avete qualche idea?
<Dainer> ho una digicom 8e4550-wu300w-l01
<johack> salve a tutti!!! qualcuno sa dirmi xkè quando provo a mandare in esecuzione kompozer mi da questo errore? Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<johack> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"
<krabador> Dainer, per favore, manda iwconfig, e fa un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !pastebin | Dainer
<ubot-it> Dainer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dainer> krabador ok, ma devo riavviare dato che sto su windows...torno subito
<johack> cè qualcuno??
<krabador> !qualcuno | johack
<ubot-it> johack: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dainer> eccomi sono quello della digicom, ora sto su ubuntu, spero che la connessione regga
<johack> salve a tutti!!! qualcuno sa dirmi xkè quando provo a mandare in esecuzione kompozer mi da questo errore? Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<johack> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"
<Dainer> come posso fare per incollare il risultato di iwconfig senza intasare la chat?
<krabador> Dainer, iwconfig, e pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> johack, kompozer non è nel repository, da dove l'hai installato
<krabador> johack, ed in che versione di ubuntu
<johack> l'ho scaricato dal sito!!!
<johack> 14.04
<krabador> johack, "<johack> l'ho scaricato dal sito!!!" non significa che debba funzionare per forza, visto che tra l'altro risale al 2007
<krabador> Dainer, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Dainer
<ubot-it> Dainer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dainer> ok sto creando l'account
<krabador> Dainer, non serve l'account
<Dainer> ok ce l'ho fatta, ecco iwconfig:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10143927/plain/
<Dainer> come non serve? ormai l'ho fatto!
<giulio1511> ciao
<krabador> Dainer, posso chiederti di provare la connessione wireless, non esattamente in prossimità del router?
<Dainer> certo ci proverò, potrei notare un aumento del segnale in questo modo?
<Dainer> la cosa strana è che in momenti come questo va bene e non si disconnette, invece a volte è un continuo
<krabador> Dainer, per questa scheda il powermanagement del sistema , rappresenta un problema, che scaturisce problematiche del tuo tipo, ma il comando ha restituito che è già disabilitato
<Dainer> d'accordo allora proverò ad allontanare il router e controllerò, se non dovesse funzionare tornerò a chiedere. per il momento grazie mille krabador!
<krabador> di niente Dainer
<michele1949> cerco di registrarmi al forumm, ma non ci riesco!
<krabador> che problemi da?
<Bishibazu> Salve ho un problema con ubuntu e windows che sembra essere peggiorato
<superstep> Bishibazu, descrivi il problema, se qualcuno puo' aiutarti lo fara'
<Bishibazu> all'avvio mi esce una schermata "grub recovery"
<Bishibazu> ora sto usando la live per parlare
<superstep> probabilmente si e' "rotto" grub
<superstep> Bishibazu, comincia con il leggere questo
<superstep> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<superstep> in particolare il ripristino di grub e' descritto qui Bishibazu http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Bishibazu> Nel terminale segna degli errori
<Bishibazu> directory non esistente
<superstep> hai montato il disco?
<Bishibazu> Si
<superstep> postami gli errori
<superstep> !paste | Bishibazu
<ubot-it> Bishibazu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bishibazu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10144706/
<superstep> Bishibazu, devi essere root
<superstep> sudo su
<superstep> poi dai il comando
<Bishibazu> OK
<superstep> comunque
<superstep> non esistono i mount point
<superstep> hai montato quello di windows al posto di quello di ubuntu
<superstep> quindi non andra'
<Bishibazu> Quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<superstep> fai (dopo essere diventato root): fdisk -l; e lo metti su paste
<Bishibazu> ok
<Bishibazu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10144741/
<superstep> Bishibazu, quanti dischi hai?
<Bishibazu> Ah comunque, non so se e' d'aiuto ma prima dato che Ubuntu e grup si erano un po' incasinati ho cercato di reinstallare windows
<Bishibazu> grub*
<superstep> infatti la partizione di linux non la vedo piu
<superstep> sono tutti NTFS e FAT
<Bishibazu> Prima avevo 4 dischi
<Bishibazu> partizioni ovvero
<Bishibazu> ho sbagliato il termine
<Bishibazu> ora ne vedo solo una
<superstep> allora
<superstep> io qua vedo due dischi
<superstep> probabilmente uno e la chiavetta usb
<superstep> il primo (sda)
<superstep> ci sono due partizioni di windows
<superstep> il secondo
<superstep> c'e' una partizione fat32
<Bishibazu> Il mio hdd e' da 500 GB
<Bishibazu> probabilmente sta dello spazio non allocato
<Bishibazu> ?
<superstep> riesci a postarmi uno screen di gparted?
<Bishibazu> un attimo
<superstep> Bishibazu, dovresti avere dei device che hanno Linux Filesystem come me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10144784/
<Bishibazu> Come pensavo
<superstep> Bishibazu, ma il fatto che tu non li abbia mi fa pensare che non c'e' piu' linux installato
<Bishibazu> 400 gb circa di spazio non allocato
<superstep> ok
<superstep> Bishibazu, allora, puoi procedere dall'installer
<superstep> (metodo consigliato)
<superstep> oppure creare le partizioni e fleshargli dentro il sistema
<superstep> (dd)
<superstep> se sei inesperto ti consiglio la prima
<Bishibazu> A questo punto dalla live
<superstep> perche' la seconda puo' rompere il sistema
<superstep> ok
<Bishibazu> Installo ubuntu soltanto senza windows
<Bishibazu> e magari poi lo reinstallo?
<superstep> no puoi anche installarlo a fiano
<superstep> Bishibazu, allora
<superstep> Bishibazu, adesso e molto che non installo ubuntu
<superstep> Bishibazu, pero' mi ricordo che c'e' una schermata che ti chiede cosa fare
<Bishibazu> SI lo so, ma sarebbe inutile
<superstep> Bishibazu, tu puoi scegliere di installarlo a fianco di windows
<superstep> perche'?
<Bishibazu> Non potento accedere a windows 7 non posso disattivare il fastboot
<Bishibazu> che impedisce a ubuntu di riconoscere windows 7
<Bishibazu> quindi non me lo segnerebbe
<superstep> mi dispiace ma non ho mai provato ad installare windows a fianco di ubuntu
<superstep> anzi, non ho mai proprio provato ad installare windows
<superstep> quindi qui non so che problemi puo' darti
<superstep> ma con altri sistemi (Linux/Unix/BSD) non ho mai avuto problemi
<Bishibazu> A me servirebbe windows giusto per qualche programma, alla fine penso che gli eseguibili di windows girano bene su ubuntu?
<superstep> no, non girano gli eseguibili di windows su linux
<superstep> a meno che non utilizzi un tool che virtualizza windows
<superstep> tipo wine
<Bishibazu> ecco wine
<superstep> ma nemmeno in quel caso girano bene
<Bishibazu> usavo ubuntu 5 anni fa
<superstep> girano ma non bene
<Bishibazu> e ricordavo di un certo wine
<Bishibazu> Mah, vediamo se installo solo ubuntu
<superstep> Bishibazu, come ti ho detto, non sono esperto di windows, e ne so meno di nulla, io ti parlo per "racconti" di quello che sono i feedback della comunita'
<Bishibazu> Ok
<superstep> windows proprio non lo uso, compresi i suoi programmi
<Bishibazu> Ultima cos
<Bishibazu> cosa
<superstep> dimmi
<Bishibazu> Dato che avevo problemi a far partire la live, un utente mi ha fatto aggiungere nomodoparted o qualcosa del genere
<superstep> ?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera! ;)
<Bishibazu> Prima di reinstallare windows, quando da grub selezionavo ubuntu mi dava un errore
<Bishibazu> schermo viola seguito da schermata nera fissa
<Bishibazu> un altro utente aveva detto che nomodoparted bisogna usarlo sempre in questo caso
<superstep> probabilmente c'era un errore di mountpoint
<superstep> quando ho errori di grub
<Bishibazu> ho paura di installare ubuntu e non poterlo usare poi
<superstep> io semplicemente aggiorno grub
<superstep> lui si guarda le partizioni e crea il mountpoint per quelle bootabili
<superstep> non c'e' bisogno di fare altro in genere
<Bishibazu> quando ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu ho fatto partizione manuale
<superstep> probabilmente non hai messo il flag boot
<Bishibazu> probabile
<superstep> quindi non puo' partire
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho un problema: sulla barra laterale mi appare l'icona degli aggiornamenti ma se ci clicco non mi si apre, e in piu sulla barra in alto affianco all'iconcina del wifi mi è comparso un segnale di divieto di transito :O
<superstep> se quella partizione esiste ancora puoi da gparted modificare i flag ed aggiungere quello di boot
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, quello in genere e' un problema di rete
<Bishibazu> Quindi ora mi basta aprire l'installer nella live e installare scegliendo "Installa solo ubuntu" senza fare niente prima?
<superstep> il segnale sta a significare proprio che non puoi fare gli aggiornamenti
<superstep> dobbiamo fare qualche test
<superstep> Bishibazu, in questo modo cancelli windows
<Bishibazu> Ma posso reinstallarlo in seguito no?
<Bishibazu> anche se lo cancello adesso non e' importante
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, da un terminale, dai: sudo apt-get update, poi incollami l'output in paste
<superstep> !paste | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> superstep infatti a volte mi sala la connessione alla wifi e devo attaccare cavo ethernet, in piu se ci clicco mi dice che alcuni pacchetti istalalti presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte
<superstep> Bishibazu, si in seguito puoi, basta che lo sai fare
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<Bishibazu> Infatti non so farlo
<Bishibazu> spero sia facile
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, dovresti dirmi quale di questi pacchetti
<Bishibazu> lol
<superstep> Bishibazu, non so come si installa windows
<Bishibazu> OK, chiedero' sul forum
<Bishibazu> grazie
<superstep> Bishibazu, di nulla
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, allora, in questo momento sei dal pc che presenta problemi?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10144936/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si si superstep
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok, dal terminale non vedo nessun problema
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, prova a fare un upgrade
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexxxxxxxxxx> come si fa?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok
<superstep> se ci sono errori postameli in paste
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok caro
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sta elaborando...
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, vai tranquillo sta aggiornando i tuoi pacchetti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok mi sembra di no
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx,
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oui?
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok riavvia, dovrebbe essere tutto apposto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma senti un po, devo installare la stampante, che è hp, non è che combino un casino?
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, dimmi il modello della stampante
<alexxxxxxxxxx> hp deskjet 1050A
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok aspetta
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<superstep> allora alexxxxxxxxxx, la stampante e' pienamente supportata, vediamo i driver
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, la pagina del produttore http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, segui le loro indicazioni saranno sicuramente migliori delle mie
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, altrimenti puoi installare la versione compilata da ubuntu
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, te la cerco nei repository ufficiali
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi prima faccio quella roba e poi attacco la stampante?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oppure prima attacco la stampante e poi faccio quella roba?
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ovviamente
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, aspetta che ti do il repository cosi' fa tutto lui
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ahahahhaha ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok sul launchpad e' questa la pagina
<superstep> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oddio, non ci capisco nulla
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok allora
<superstep> apri un terminale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<superstep> e dai: sudo apt-get install hplip
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, c'e' scritto in quella pagina che e' compilato per vivd-verdet nel 2015-02-06 ed e' compatibile per amd64, arm64, ...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok dice che è gia alla versione piu recente
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, serviva solo a farti capire che c'era e che era aggiornato
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ah ok allora gia' c'e'
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, ti basta aggiungere la stampante
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi tutta gli altri comandi che c'erano sulla prima pagina che mi hai dato non servono?
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri impostazioni di sistema > stampanti > aggiungi e la aggiungi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, la pagina del produttore ti spiega come compilare la libreria da te
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, cioe' scarichi il software e lo installi a mano
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, pero' questo comporta che te lo devi aggiornare a mano
<alexxxxxxxxxx> comunque mi è scomparso il divieto in alto
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, perche' e' tutto ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> però non mi fa cliccare sull'icona degli aggiornamenti sulla barra laterale a sinistra
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cioè ci clicco manon si apre, boh
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, sbloccala dal launcher, gli aggiornamenti e' un programma che si apre se ci sono aggiornamenti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh mi è comparsa da sola, c'è pure la freccetta di lato
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, e' la logica di quel programma, ogni tanto (X) parte il gestore, fa il controllo, se ci sono aggiornamenti si apre
<superstep> che freccietta?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok niente, s'è tolta
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ahahhaahhahahah
<superstep> ok, attacca la stampante al pc e aggiungila da impostazioni
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok ci provo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah già che ci sono, c'è un programma tipo itunes che riconosca i dispositivi apple?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho letto che non si può installare itunes e sono disperato
<superstep> alexxxxxxxxxx, rythmbox dovrebbe funzionare, ma non lo so, non compro tecnologia apple
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok la stampante funziona, mi ha stampato la pagina di prova
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ora provo sto rythmbox
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi dice che ce l'ho già instalalto, boh
<alexxxxxxxxxx> neanche lo sapevo ihihihihihihih
<alexxxxxxxxxx> vabbè stacco, grazie superstep ciaoooooooooo
<Fede_88> salve
<Fede_88> se posso vorrei fare una domanda a chei magari ne sa piu di me
<Fede_88> posseggo un macbook pro 13" mid 2012 e vorrei installare ubuntu su questa macchina..
<Fede_88> è possibile? se si quale versione è compatibile?
<Fede_88> grazie
<Valgio63> Ciao a tutti anche qui!
<piero3> la mia stampante nn funziona
<piero3> chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | piero3
<ubot-it> piero3: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<piero3> ok
<piero3> sono nuovo in linux uso ubuntu e installato stampante epson 312 , la stampante viene riconosciuta, ma la stampa nn vienee
<cristian_c> piero3, 312?
<krabador> piero3, segui questo  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4692060
<piero3> epson xp-312
<cristian_c> ok
<vbextreme> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<vbextreme> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vbextreme> ecco le antreprime del mio gioco, MagixCubic
<vbextreme> https://imgur.com/4hYdYnn,c8n7anO,xYoqntL,MFLs3QW
<vbextreme> https://imgur.com/4hYdYnn,c8n7anO,xYoqntL,MFLs3QW#1
<vbextreme> https://imgur.com/4hYdYnn,c8n7anO,xYoqntL,MFLs3QW#2
<vbextreme> https://imgur.com/4hYdYnn,c8n7anO,xYoqntL,MFLs3QW#3
<fabio_cc> vbextreme, sei ampiamente off topic
<fabio_cc> vbextreme, non postare altri link
<fabio_cc> !chat | vbextreme
<ubot-it> vbextreme: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vbextreme> fabio_cc: scusa, scusa
<vbextreme> mi son sbagliato mannaggia
<vbextreme> scusate ancora
<fabio_cc> vbextreme, credevi di scrivere su -chat?
<vbextreme> si
<fabio_cc> vbextreme, ok
<fabio_cc> np
<vbextreme> it la tengo aperta perchè leggendovi imparo molto
<krabador> vbextreme, spione :D
<fabio_cc> lol
<vbextreme> lol
<Carmine1992> chi conosce bene ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Carmine1992
<ubot-it> Carmine1992: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carmine1992> volevo chiedere come mai sul sito dice "su wine potete lanciare qualsiasi applicazione windows" poi successivamente si dice che c'è una lista di applicazioni con wine
<Carmine1992> compatibili con wine*
<Valgio63> Carmine1992, Specifica "bene"! Cosa ti porta qui?
<Carmine1992> vorrei passare a ubuntu ma vedo che non tutti i software windows sono compatibili
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, su che sito?
<Carmine1992> aspè
<Carmine1992> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Carmine1992> nella sezione" avviare programmi con wine"
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, la frase completa è questa: "Una volta installato, Wine permette di avviare qualsiasi applicazione Windows semplicemente facendo doppio-click su di essa. " e il significato è diverso da quello che intendi tu
<Carmine1992> capito, peccato. ubuntu era interessante
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, intende che a prescindere dall'applicazione che vuoi lanciare, per avviarla basta farci doppio click sopra
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, purtroppo non tutte le applicazioni per windows funzionano con wine
<Carmine1992> ok
<Valgio63> Carmine1992, in effetti alcuni software non girano, spesso perché mancano delle librerie di windows, che comunque si possono installare, così ho letto a giro.
<Valgio63> ma non chiedermi come si fa!
<Carmine1992> a me interessa autocad, rhinoceros, 3ds max ma in giro vedo che ci sono problemi e che andrebbero utilizzati altri programmi
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, capisco che vorresti continuare ad usare le applicazioni che usavi in windows, ma se decidi di passare ad ubuntu ed in generale a GNU/Liunx, devi anche abituarti a usare il software disponibile per tali sistemi
<fabio_cc> *GNU/Linux
<Carmine1992> non è proprio così il discorso...se devo per lavoro usare 3ds max, uso quello, a prescindere dal sistema...il discorso che fai può valere per il software di poca importanza
<cristian_c> Carmine1992, semplicemente, se ti interessa anche ubuntu, installalo in dual boot
<Carmine1992> io vorrei passare completamente ad ubuntu perchè windows mi da sempre problemi, rallenta, ecc. anche subito dopo la formattazione...fa niente, pazienza
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, per alcune applicazioni come dici tu "importanti" come ad esempio labview e matlab le case produttrici forniscono anche i binari per GNU/Linux, se per le applicazioni che usi tu ciò non avviene, sei costretto ad usare Windows
<Carmine1992> si ma come mai linux nei software viene considerato quasi per ultimo?
<fabio_cc> Carmine1992, questo discorso è off topic qui, ne puoi discutere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<it-32> sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | it-32
<ubot-it> it-32: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wralentina> ciao mi capita spesso che ubuntu si blocchi mentre esegue qualche processo in più e vorrei capire se è perchè partono troppi processi all'avvio e come posso bloccarli
<cristian_c> wralentina, di quale pc si parla?
<wralentina> samsumg 600B4B
<wralentina> ti servono tutte le specifiche?
<cristian_c> provo a vedere
<wralentina> ogni tanto si pianta anche quando deve aprire l'ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> non mi sembra male come pc
<cristian_c> wralentina, prova ad aprire il monitor di sistema
<wralentina> no...teoricamente no...
<cristian_c> wralentina, nel monitor di sistema puoi visualizzare utilizzo di cpu e ram in tempo reale
<wralentina> il comando sarebbe top?
<cristian_c> wralentina, sì , anche
<wralentina> e ps aux?
<cristian_c> vbextreme, c'è anche lo strumento grafica
<cristian_c> *grafico
<cristian_c> cerca nella dash
<wralentina> ehm...
<wralentina> non c'è
<vbextreme> cristian_c: c è il menu grafica, cerchi un programma in particolare?
<cristian_c> wralentina, gnome-system-monitor
<wralentina> ok
<vbextreme> wralentina: sistema->task manager
<cristian_c> vbextreme, è in unity
<cristian_c> non ci sono i menù
<wralentina> e li uccido partiranno al prossimo avvio?
<wralentina> *se
<cristian_c> wralentina, più che altro dovresti guardare se la cpu e la ram vengono saturate
<wralentina> a me pare di no
<cristian_c> quando si verificano i problemi che hai descritto
<cristian_c> wralentina, ok, ma controlla
<wralentina> ho appena controllato in risorse
<cristian_c> risorse?
<wralentina> monitor di sistema-risorse
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> giusto
<wralentina> solo che a me pare di vedere una marea di processi che potrebbero essere superflui
<wralentina> non potrebbero essere quelli a farlo bloccare miseramente?
<cristian_c> wralentina, magari guarda se i processi fanno ciò
<cristian_c> controlla i parametri che ho indicato
<wralentina> alcuni non li conosco. mi interessa sapere però come li posso bloccare perchè non partano più una volta che mi metto a cercarli
<cristian_c> wralentina, se non conosciamo ,la situazione, difficile dire qualcosa di pertinente
<cristian_c> wralentina, quindi, per favore, dai un'occhiata
<wralentina> a cosa?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> wralentina, più che altro dovresti guardare se la cpu e la ram vengono saturate
<cristian_c> e quali processi eventualmente lo fanno
<wralentina> e questo lo vedo dalle proprietà dei processi?
<cristian_c> wralentina, nella scheda Processi
<cristian_c> ci sono le colonne CPU e Memoria
<wralentina> si
<wralentina> però non mi pare vi sia nulla di allarmante
<cristian_c> wralentina, la cpu e la ram non sono al 100%
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ma si è impallato?
<wralentina> no...
<cristian_c> wralentina, ok, allora lascialo aperto
<cristian_c> e dagli un occhio appena si impalla il pc
<wralentina> ok
<wralentina> ho aperto il software center che si è impallato ma non è successo niente alla cpu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> wralentina, apri un terminale
<wralentina> si
<wralentina> io sono convinta di avere installato qualche pacchetto che ora lo impalla ferocemente :(
<cristian_c> wralentina, digita: sudo apt-get update
<wralentina> si
<wralentina> scusa ma io lo aggiorno pure spesso, non dovrebbe essere equivalente al comando l'aggiornamento che mi chiede di fare quasi ogni giorno?
<cristian_c> wralentina, update non è upgrade
<wralentina> e quello che faccio io ogni giorno è un upgrade?
<cristian_c> wralentina, hai digitato il comando?
<wralentina> si
<cristian_c> wralentina, serve il risultato
<cristian_c> postalo su pastebin
<wralentina> arriva
<wralentina> fatto
<vice-> incolla l'url
<wralentina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10148644/
<cristian_c> non so spiegarmi il motivo dei blocchi
<cristian_c> wralentina, le temperature invece come vanno?
<wralentina> mai rilevato niente di anormale
<cristian_c> wralentina, solo il software center?
<cristian_c> o anche altro?
<cristian_c> wralentina, ok, ho un'ipotesi
<cristian_c> se i blocchi sono in generale
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere il disco
<wralentina> nquindi non problema hardware?
<cristian_c> che comincia a perdere colpi
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> wralentina, ti ho fatto una domanda
<wralentina> no in generale si rallenta
<cristian_c> wralentina, allora fai un controllo del disco
<wralentina> quando viene un pochino messo in difficoltà
<cristian_c> wralentina, ma hai detto che anche sotto stress non rilevi valori anomali
<wralentina> come?
<wralentina> si
<wralentina> lo sto monitorando anche adesso
<cristian_c> wralentina, a quanto arriva la cpu quando il pc è sotto stress?
<wralentina> mentre cerco di stressarlo
<wralentina> 34%
<cristian_c> stessa domanda per la ram
<cristian_c> wralentina, allora non è tanto
<wralentina> ram 64%
<wralentina> max
<cristian_c> wralentina, beh, la ram non è al massimo
<cristian_c> non da giustificare i blocchi
<cristian_c> wralentina, ma in live riscontri gli stessi problemi?
<wralentina> non ho fatto questa prova
<cristian_c> wralentina, se puoi, prova il pc anche con windows
<cristian_c> per capire se è un problema software o hardware
<wralentina> si ho windows, è in dual boot
<wralentina> ma temo di avere già la risposta: speravo di aver combinato io casini con ubuntu :(
<cristian_c> wralentina, e invece...
<cristian_c> wralentina, che tipo di casini?
<wralentina> non lo so, io sono una praticona:imparo per tentativi e quindi magari installo qualche libreria che non serve
<cristian_c> weltall, se installi dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu, molti danni non ne fai
<weltall> ?
<cristian_c> weltall, oh, scusami
<cristian_c> wralentina, se installi dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu, molti danni non ne fai
<wralentina> lo so ma me ne vado a piangere in un angolino lo stesso ora
<wralentina> grazie mille per avermi aiutata!
<wralentina> ciao :) al prossimo problema(ne avrò sicuramente molti altri)
<cristian_c> wralentina, fai un confronto con windows e pure con la live
<wralentina> sto installando SMART
<cristian_c> ok
<gabria87> ciao ragazzi, c'è qualcuno?
<gabria87> ho bisogno du una mano, urgentemente...
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gabria87> mi sono scomparse tutte le barre, e non mi spunta nemmeno il terminale con crtl+alt+t...  :'(
<gabria87> ok...cmq, che posso fà? help me please
<gabria87> ah, e non c'è nemmeno verso di ridurre ad icona un'app, quella che c'è rimane in primo piano, fino a che non spengo il pc D':
<cristian_c> gabria87, che cosa hai fatto?
<gabria87> non ne ho molta idea onestamente...avevo installato virtualbox che continuava a darmi problemi per far partire virtualmente un altro sistema, poi c'è salita la mia gatta di sopra, non so che cosa abbia combinato, ma sono sparite tutte le barre (laterali e sopra), e non so come farle tornare, e con la combinazione di tasti sopracitata non mi si apre
<gabria87>  nemmeno il terminale! :'''(
<krabador> gabria87, tieni il pc lontano dallo studio di un veterinario.
<gabria87> ....
<vice_> ubuntu 14.04 della comunità cambiare dnbs
<vice_> *dns
<krabador> ce la fai a scrivere una domanda precisa?
<vice_> devo cambiare i dns
<vice_> :)
<Carlin0> vice_, sei cliente infostrada ?
<vice_> si
<Carlin0> e usa i loro ...
<vice_> volevo qelli di google
<krabador> vice_, "modifica connessioni " dal task di network manager, selezioni la connessione, clicchi modifica, selezioni ipv4
<krabador> selezioni dhcp solo indirizzi, ed inserisci i  dns che vuoi , a mano
<vice_> se vado in modifica connessioni aggiungo i dns ma non compare il tasto salva
<Carlin0> vice_, ma hai un router ?
<vice_> si
<vice_> 8.8.8.8.8.8.4.4 e giusto ?
<Carlin0> e allora li già si prende di default quelli di infostrada
<vice_> con w7 li cambia e come se ubuntu non mi fa comparire il tasto salva
<vice_> krabador sei inca@@ato con me?
<vice_> carlin0
<vice_> appena scrivo il primo 8 mi disabilita il tasto salva
<cristian_c> <vice_> 8.8.8.8.8.8.4.4 e giusto ?
<vice_> per me si, per te?
<krabador> vice_, sono 2
<krabador> non tutto insieme
<cristian_c> vice_, le virgole servono a separare gli ip
<cristian_c> quindi una sola virgola
<krabador> 8.8.8.8
<krabador> 8.8.4.4
<krabador> e ti appare per forza , a meno che qualcuno ti tolga le mani dalla tastiera mentre digiti
<vice_> appena scrivo il primo 8 mi disabilita il tasto salva
<krabador> la possibilità di salvare
<cristian_c> vice_, quindi come hai scritto tu, è sbagliato
<Carlin0> <vice_> devo cambiare i dns ← hai dei problemi a navigare o stai cercando di crearteli ?
<cristian_c> gli ip sono formati da quattro numeri
<cristian_c> separati da punti
<vice_> ok riprovo magari sono rincoglionito
<krabador> vice_, rispondi ad una domanda per favore
<vice_> dimmi
<krabador> vice_, questa: hai chiaro , che sono 2 i dns, e non una linea intera, come l'hai scritta tu?
<vice_> si
<vice_> 8.8.8.8
<vice_> 8.8.4.4
<krabador> vice_,come scrivi il primo, puoi salvare
<krabador> nella sezione "ipv4"
<vice_> provo a riavviare ubuntu
<krabador> vice_, non devi riavviare
<krabador> ma accomodati pure
<vice_> ok dopo il riavvio funziona il tasto si abilita  io scrivo 8.8.8.8,.8.8.4.4   cosi come lo scritto
<vice_> scusate cosi 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<vice_> devo mettere il fleg su richiedere indirizzo ipv4 per questa connessione?
<vice_> *flag
<Simone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-10
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<gabria87> ciao ragazzi, sono disperata, c'è qualcuno che mi puossa aiutare?
<akis24> !chiedi | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gabria87> ok, scusate...in pratica non mi spunta alcuna barra (nè di lato nè in cima), e con ctrl+alt+t non mi si apre il terminale! :'''(
<akis24> gabria87: ti riferisci a ubuntu unity ?
<gabria87> sì
<akis24> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<akis24> gabria87: come è successo che sia sparito in seguito a cosa ?
<gabria87> ok..non so se abbia attinenza, ma prima avevo installato virtualbox che cmq mi dava messaggio di errore(non sono arrivata a capire perchè), poi mi sono allontanata un attimo, e ho trovato la mia gatta di sopra...e sono sparite tutte cose T_T
<akis24> gabria87: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<gabria87> 14.04
<glpiana> e la gatta ha esperienza con linux?
<glpiana> hihihihihi
<akis24> gabria87: prova seguire quanto riportato sul link dalla versione 12.10 in poi ..allontana la gatta
<glpiana> scusate
<gabria87> XD no, solo a saltare sui tasti e farli saltare -_-'
<gabria87> ok, ora provo, in caso torno
<akis24> siamo qui ..
<gabria87> con alt+f2 non mi spunta nulla... D:
<akis24> gabria87: prova con  ctrl+alt+f1  se si apre il terminale
<gabria87> ok ora provo
<PeppeSR> buongiorno ragazzi! avrei una domanda : ho un pc fisso AMD PHENOM(tm)  II X6 1055T Processor 2,80 ghz
<PeppeSR> sistmea operativo win 7 32bit
<PeppeSR> 16gb di ram ma solo 3.25 utilizzabile
<PeppeSR> se gli metto ubuntu riesco a sfruttarlo meglio?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, dipende da cosa devi fare. farci girare giochi? no. Usare autocad? no. usare chat in flash su internet? no
<PeppeSR> devo solo applicazioni per sviluppo web
<PeppeSR> no giochi , no chat , no autocad
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ma che intendi per "sfruttarlo meglio"?
<PeppeSR> 16gb di ram e 3.25 utilizzabile
<gabria87> ok, eccomi, sono tornata...mi chiede il login... O.o    inoltre...come faccio ad uscire dalla schermata senza riavviare forzatamente il pc?...scusate le domande profane ma non sono molto esperta... :\
<PeppeSR> 12gb sono buttate
<glpiana> PeppeSR, se installassi una 64 bit potresti usare quella ram
<PeppeSR> 64bit di win o di ubuntu?
<glpiana> gabria87, inserisci nome e password, anche se la password non la vedrai. per riavviare, ctrl+alt+canc o sudo reboot
<glpiana> PeppeSR, indifferente
<PeppeSR> consiglio tuo?
<PeppeSR> visto anche iol processore?
<gabria87> ok....io ho inseriti il nome, ma mi dice "login fallito" o roba simile... :\
<glpiana> PeppeSR, non uso windows da anni, non saprei consigliarti. comuqnue non siamo sul canale adatto al supporto morale per ventuale cambio di sistema operativo. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> gabria87, avrai sbagliato a scrivere. occhio alle maiuscole sia nel nome che nella password
<PeppeSR> era un consiglio tecnico viste le caratteristiche del pc perchè già una volta ho messo ubutnu su un pc non adeguato ed andava lentisismo ed ho dovuto mettere lubuntu
<gabria87> ok
<glpiana> !requisiti | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<PeppeSR> li aveva tutti ed anche oltre ma la scheda madre no cmq grazie uguale
<gabria87> eccomi...nulla da fare...non mi accetta il login...quindi non posso dare alcun comando :'(
<glpiana> gabria87, cosa scrivi al login?
<gabria87> il mio nome...?
<glpiana> gabria87, devi scrivere il nome utente, quello che ti appare quando apri un terminale prima della @
<gabria87> oh, ok
<gabria87> grazie :')
<gabria87> riecchime...allora, login fatto, dato dconf reset -f/org/compiz, ma mi da error:dconf path must begin with a slash, quindi ho fatto /dconf....ma mi dava un altro errore, poi dconf reset -f /org/compiz, ma mi fa "cannot autoluch D bus without x11 $display...HELP
<gabria87> *autolaunch
<akis24> gabria87: dai con correttezza i comandi   rispetta spazi ecc   dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<gabria87> c'è spazio fra f e / ?
<akis24> gabria87: copia e incolla sul terminale da qui se vuoi eh
<gabria87> non me lo fa incollare
<akis24> gabria87: seleziona il comando qui col mouse e poi tasto destro sul terminale  " incolla " oppure scrivilo ma rispetta la sintassi
<gabria87> sono in modalità tutto schermo, col tasto destro del mouse non fa proprio niente, grazie per avermi preso per scema ingiustamente, ho rispettato la punteggiatura cmq, ho dato "dconfSPAZIOresetSPAZIO-fSPAZIO/org/compiz", ma mi da sempre l'errore "cannot aotulaunch Dbus without x11 $display
<glpiana> gabria87, prova ad aggiungere alla fine del comando DISPLAY=:0
<gabria87> ok, senza punteggiature intermedie o finali?
<glpiana> gabria87, lo separi da compiz ovviamente
<gabria87> questo sì, ma punteggiature niente?
<glpiana> gabria87, non capisco a cosa tu ti stia riferendo
<gabria87> o devo mettere "$display"'
<gabria87> ?
<glpiana> scrivi: dconf reset -f /org/compiz DISPLAY=:0
<glpiana> e la $ da dove esce?
<glpiana> bah
<gabria87> ah ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gabria87> qualcuno può aiutarmi senza prendermi in giro per favore? grazie
<glpiana> gabria87, e chi ti ha preso in giro?
<ExPBoy> ?
<gabria87> dando "dconf reset -f /org/compiz display=:0" sia "dconf reset -f /org/compiz display" mi da sempre l'errore "cannot autolaunch Dbus without x11 $display"
<glpiana> gabria87, display l'avevi scritto maiuscolo o minuscolo?
<gabria87> minuscolo
<glpiana> gabria87, ma io l'avevo scritto maiuscolo. prova se col maiuscolo va o se da lo stesso errore
<gabria87> ok...incluso "=:0"?
<glpiana> gabria87, sì, ho capito. ti sembra un emoticon
<gabria87> sì...
<glpiana> non è un faccino, stiamo indicando al comando su quale display deve andare
<gabria87> scusate l'ignoranza, ma non sono molto pratica, imparo in itinere
<glpiana> e il display di default dovrebbe essere 0, quindi DISPLAY=:0
<gabria87> ok, grazie :)
<ExPBoy> lol
<LostInMyHead> eheheh
<glpiana> gabria87, ha dato ancora errore di display?
<gabria87> ok...sempre stesso identico errore anche con DISPLAY=:0
<glpiana> gabria87, proviamo in altro modo: prima scrivi: export DISPLAY=:0
<glpiana> gabria87, poi scrivi: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<gabria87> ah ok :) te lo stavo per chiedere XD
<gabria87> e poi?
<gabria87> export display con o senza sudo?
<glpiana> gabria87, senza, però display devi scriverlo in maiuscolo
<gabria87> ok ok :) altra quest, c'è un modo per uscire dal terminale a schermo intero senza dover spegnere o riavviare?... :\
<glpiana> gabria87, sì, schiaccia ctrl+F7
<gabria87> fai conto che la barra di sopra non mi spunta (quella dove di solito c'è "file, modifica, ecc", e nemmeno la barra con "x" o "_"
<gabria87> ok, speriamo!
<gabria87> ok, e ora?
<gabria87> :)
<gabria87> non mi da errori, ma non è spuntato nulla
<gabria87> nessun processo, nulla di nulla
<gabria87> ha subito il comando senza effetti
<gabria87> :\
<glpiana> gabria87, ora torna a ctrl+alt+f1  e facciamo ripartire la grafica con: sudo service lightdm restart
<gabria87> ok :)
<gabria87> nulla da fare, ancora senza barre :(
<glpiana> gabria87, secondo me ti è sparito proprio unity. torna a ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: unity --replace
<glpiana> gabria87, due trattini, mi raccomando
<glpiana> anzi
<gabria87> :)
<glpiana> gabria87, hai 14.04 o 14.10?
<gabria87> ecco, cosa stranaa...ieri, mentre combattevo per cercare di ripristinare la situation, ho visto che c'era un avanzamento, ho fatto per avanzare, ha iniziato, anche se poi non sono riuscita a portare di nuovo in primo piano la finestra dell'avanzamento...il punto è che ieri poi m'è saltata la luce (impianto elettrico dimmerda), ieri avevo 14.04, ogg
<gabria87> i accendendo ho visto un bel 14.10...quindi evidentemente ha finito di aggiornarsi...anche se ho paura che qualche processo sia rimasto indietro... :\ (che casino...)
<glpiana> gabria87, ascolta, tu prima dicevi che noi ti prendevamo in giro. ora mi pare evidente che sia tu a coglionare noi
<gabria87> no, assolutamente, dico sul serio
<glpiana> gabria87, ti è stato chiesto a cosa poteva essere dovuta la cosa e tu hai parlato di virtualbox e della gatta
<gabria87> ho detto ma quello è successo dopo infatti
<glpiana> non hai fatto alcun accenno ad un aggiornamento interrotto per mancanza di vcorrente
<glpiana> *corrente
<gabria87> quanto cercavo appunto di ripristinare la situazione
<gabria87> *quando
<glpiana> gabria87, passa in ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gabria87> ho visto l'aggiornamento e l'ho fatto partire, nella speranza che ripristinasse le cose
<gabria87> ok
<gabria87> e giuro che non prendo in giro proprio per abitudine
<glpiana> lascialo lavorare. ridai lo stesso comando fino a quando ti restituisce immediatamente il prompt dei comandi
<gabria87> ok
<vlt> Ciao! Ho un problema con chromium browser. È l’unico programmo in cui non posso scrivere tutti i simboli (gli umlaut, tanti simboli AltGr e le cifre dal blocco "Num"). Tutti gli altri programmi (firefox, office, editor, terminal) funzionano bene. Tutti.  Che potrebbe essere il problema?
<vlt> (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<gabria87> niente, l'ho scritto 6 volte ma è inerme...
<cybernova> vlt, ti sei già risposto da solo, se con tutti gli altri funzionano...
<glpiana> gabria87, torna in ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<gabria87> ok
<vlt> cybernova: :-D   Sì, ma cosa potrei fare?
<gabria87> non è riapparso nulla :\
<gabria87> ha finito il processo, ma nulla
<PeppeSR> ciao, quale potrebbe essere il problema del crash della mia live usb al caricamento?
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: lsb_release -r         e dimmi se ti da 14.10 o 14.04
<jester-> PeppeSR: descrivi il crash
<glpiana> PeppeSR, qualunque, dalla iso scaricata male, passando per la penna venuta male, arrivando a qualsiasi problema di incompatibilità
<gabria87> 14.10, ma te l'avevo detto già..
<gabria87> :\
<cybernova> vlt, ok allora vai nelle opzioni avanzate di chromium, cerca il bottone customize fonts ed in encoding controlla che ci sia UTF-8 o simili
<glpiana> gabria87, l'hai letto dall'output di lsb_release -r?
<gabria87> sì, dall'aoutput
<gabria87> *output
<glpiana> gabria87, allora scrivi: unity --replace
<cybernova> vlt, chrome://settings/fonts
<gabria87> senza niente prima?
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: unity --replace
<gabria87> la barra laterale è tornata!!! :D :D :D
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> gabria87, riavvia e vedi se appare ancora
<gabria87> però mancano ancora quelle in alto (dove sta l'ora,quella dove stanno "file e modifica, e poi quella per chiudere una finestra)
<glpiana> gabria87, comincia a riavviare, poi vediamo
<gabria87> ok :)
<gabria87> ehm....c'è un processo un esecuzione...
<gabria87> e non mi sembra molto positivo.... :\
<glpiana> gabria87, parliamone. che processo è?
<gabria87> ho perso tempo perchè ho dovuto copiare a penna...ecco cosa spunta:
<gabria87> WARN con data di oggi e ora, poi: "unityct(io) <unknown>:0 unable to find group  "desktop action 1" (ma poi anche 2, 3 4 5....
<gabria87> poi da ERROR, sempre con data e ora di oggi, e poi "Unityo (appinfo2) <unknown>:0 g_file_monitor_set_rate_limit: assertion 'G_IS_FILE_MONITOR(monitor)' failed
<gabria87> poi dopo una serie di stringhe che a copiare morirei di vecchiaia, l'ultima fa così:
<glpiana> gabria87, puoi aprire un terminale ora?
<gabria87> WARN con data e ora, poi : "unity {?*} <unknown>:0 protocol -scope-discovery.vala:542:number of elements of optionIDS duesn't match OptionNames (14 vs 15)
<glpiana> gabria87, puoi aprire un terminale ora?
<gabria87> sì, ma solo con ctrl+alt+f1, perchè dal dash non mi fa digitare nemmeno "term" (per cercare il terminale e poterlo aprire
<glpiana> gabria87, quindi la dash non funziona?
<gabria87> anzi, ora mi da Xterm e UXterm
<gabria87> (ci ho riprovatp)
<glpiana> va bene xterm, basta che apri un terminale
<gabria87> ok ci sono
<gabria87> xterm aperto
<vlt> cybernova: Graaaazie! Era ISO-8859-1 e l’ho cambiato a UTF-8. Adesso funziona bene! Grazie :-)
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep unity
<glpiana> !paste | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> vlt, prego :)
<gabria87> non riesco a copiare nemmeno col mouse
<gabria87> seleziono, ma nè con ctrl+c n+ con tasto destro mouse riesco a copiare
<gabria87> *nè
<glpiana> gabria87, prova con ctrl+ins   oppure con ctrl+shift + c
<gabria87> no, nulla...
<glpiana> gabria87, allora scrivi a manina
<gabria87> eh, ok....aspè che mi devo allontanare un attimo per lavoro adesso, fra 5 minuti torno
<PeppeSR> dev sdb che partizione sarebbe?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, /dev/sdb è un disco, non una partizione
<PeppeSR> perfetto.... mi puoi aiutare un attimo? sono dalla live di lubuntu
<PeppeSR> ho questo secondo harddisk che win mi rilevava ma non riuscivo ad accedere
<PeppeSR> ora vorrei mettere qua il mio ubuntnu
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ubuntu da usb è più lento
<cristian_c> sopratutto se la connessione è 2.0
<PeppeSR> si ok ma devo solo partizionare con gparted
<PeppeSR> voglio essere sicuro di non beccare la partizione con i dati di windows
<glpiana> PeppeSR, apri un terminale
<PeppeSR> ci sono
<glpiana> PeppeSR, sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeSR> oh mamma
<PeppeSR> il copia incolla
<PeppeSR> su lubuntu
<PeppeSR> come se fa
<PeppeSR> ctrl ins shift ins_
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quale terminale hai aperto?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, anzitutto ti ricordo che non stai usando msn, quindi evita di andare a capo ogni due parole
<PeppeSR> xterm
<glpiana> PeppeSR, poi selezioni, tasto destro -> copia e lo stesso per incollare
<PeppeSR> non funziona glpiana
<glpiana> PeppeSR, invece di xtrerm, che non so dove l'hai preso, apri il terminale di default
<PeppeSR> l ho preso system tools
<glpiana> PeppeSR, vabbè dai, seleziona tutto, poi ti sposti su pastebin e premi la rotella del mouse per incollare
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, vai in Accessories
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10156764/
<PeppeSR> ok ho aperto l altro terminale
<cristian_c> linux lvm
<glpiana> PeppeSR, hai già linux su sdb
<PeppeSR> non mi compare il boot all inizio , non era mio sto pc ho trovato win 7 su un hd e non rileva il secondo dove a quanto pare c e' linux
<glpiana> PeppeSR, da bios gli dici da che disco deve partire
<PeppeSR> ok provo e torno
<PeppeSR> a dopo
<PeppeSR> allora... la partenza da quel disco va su grub > rescue e non parte . ce ne freghiamo di quel che c era dentro , formattiamo e mettiamo un nuovo ubuntu! con Gparted mi bata selezionare tutto e fare formatta giusto?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, sì
<PeppeSR> ma dev mapper nvidia dj .... 232 gb che caspita sono ? altro disco ?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, il precedente possessore del pc aveva cifrato le partizioni?
<PeppeSR> non ne capisco nulla
<PeppeSR> non riesco a cancellare la partizione e formattare , potrebbe essere il catenaccio che c ' e'?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, tasto destro sulla partizione e vedi su puoi fare umount
<PeppeSR> non posso , al massimo deactivate o resize
<glpiana> PeppeSR, sei da live ora?
<PeppeSR> si
<glpiana> PeppeSR, prova deactivate
<PeppeSR> ho tolto la partizione ext4
<PeppeSR> nada , il catenaccio si toglie ma non mi fa elinare le partizioni
<glpiana> vado a mangiare PeppeSR, a dopo
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quale vorresti eliminare?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, posta una schermata di gparted, anche
<gabria87> glplana io volevo solo parlarti dato che ero tu che mi stavi aiutando, scusa
<PeppeSR> cristian io vorrei vedere cosa c e' in quella partizione se possibile e poi eventualmente formattarla e mettere ubuntu
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quale partizione?
<PeppeSR> senza intaccare minimamente win
<PeppeSR> dev sdb2
<PeppeSR> che dentro ha dev sdb5
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, se la partizione è stata cifrata, ci accedi soltanto con la password impostata dal possessore del disco
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ma posta una schermata di gparted
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> uno strumento per le screenshot? su lubuntu
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, stamp è il più immediato
<cristian_c> altrimenti roba grafica non è preinstallata, quindi solo da terminale
<PeppeSR> ctrl stamp e poi dove incollo?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ctrl?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, non devi incollare, stamp produce l'immagine nella tua home
<PeppeSR> non la fa
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, cos'hai premuto?
<PeppeSR> stamp
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, è indicato come tasto principale sulla tastiera?
<PeppeSR> si
<cristian_c> su alcune va premuto insieme a Fn
<PeppeSR> ma ho tastiera americana per ora
<cristian_c> ma è indicato dal disegno, comunque, o dal colore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, vede se impostandola in italiano
<cristian_c> *vedi
<PeppeSR> sono da live
<cristian_c> ma dovrebbe funzionare stamp
<PeppeSR> non posso cambiarla
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, sì, che si può, comunque
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, allora fai una foto
<cristian_c> altrimenti non se ne esce
<gabria87> aiuto, non riesco a copiare da xterm
<PeppeSR> gabria87 vai accessori LXterminal
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, oppure fai così, digita: scrot -u -d 5 'desktop.png'
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, in pratica hai 5 secondi a disposizione prima dell'autoscatto
<cristian_c> anzi, senza il -u
<gabria87> come ci vado su accessori?
<cristian_c> gabria87, menù start
<cristian_c> o applicazioni, credo si chiami
<gabria87> start? ma non è in windows?
<gabria87> io ho ubuntu
<PeppeSR> in basso a sinistra
<cristian_c> gabria87, non hai lubuntu?
<gabria87> appunto
<gabria87> no, ubuntu
<cristian_c> gabria87, se non hai lubuntu, come mai sei in xterm?
<PeppeSR> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/5903/WCSpXE.png
<cristian_c> gabria87, apri gnome-terminal
<gabria87> perchè è l'unico terminale che ho
<cristian_c> gabria87, non è vero
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, sdb2 è extended , è una partizione contenutore
<cristian_c> *contenitore
<gabria87> se apro il dash, e digito "term", mi spuntano SOLO Xterm e UXterm
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, non puoi aprirla o montarla
<cristian_c> gabria87, è molto strano
<cristian_c> gabria87, premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quella che conta è sdb5
<cristian_c> quella devi aprire
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ma forse è cifrata
<PeppeSR> cristian posso eliminarla o provare ad entrare e tentare le pass?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, cosa vorresti eliminare?
<gabria87> con ctrl+alt+t non succede nulla
<cristian_c> gabria87, posta una schermata
<PeppeSR> per me possiamo anche formattare tutto questo hd e re installare da 0
<cristian_c> gabria87, sei sicuro/a che stai utilizzando unity?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quindi brasata totale va bene?
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, il precedente possessore è d'accordo?
<gabria87> io non so più niente ragazzi...
<PeppeSR> solo ed escluviametne di quell hardk disco si
<PeppeSR> win non si deve toccare
<cristian_c> gabria87, allora posta una schermata
<gabria87> di solito lo faccio con stamp, ma non funge più
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, infatti sto parlando di sdb, non di sda
<PeppeSR> quasi quasi stacco l altro hd che dici?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, staccare sda?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, tra l'altro i dischi hanno la stessa dimensione
<cristian_c> non è che sono dischi in raid?
<cristian_c> nati per quello, intendo
<PeppeSR> non lo so, io vedo due hd differenti nel pc
<cristian_c> sono dischi gemelli
<cristian_c> PEsì, ma se hai notato hanno la stessa dimensione
<cristian_c> 232.83
<PeppeSR> si
<cristian_c> il che mi fa pensare che siano due dischi in raid
<cristian_c> ma poi usati per altro
<PeppeSR> win il secondo non lo vede pero'
<gabria87> aiuto per favore, grazie
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, comunque, penso che tu possa staccare sda , se proprio lo desideri
<PeppeSR> ci provo torno tra poco
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, eh, ma il secondo mica ha partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> gabria87, allora posta una schermata
<gabria87> come posto la schermata?
<cristian_c> gabria87, hai già la foto?
<gabria87> di solito faccio stamp, ma ora non riesce
<gabria87> no
<cristian_c> gabria87, controlla nella home
<cristian_c> magari l'immagine è lì
<cristian_c> nella tua home
<gabria87> no, non c'è
<cristian_c> gabria87, mmmmm
<cristian_c> gabria87, fai una foto
<gabria87> con cosa?
<gabria87> col cellulare?
<cristian_c> gabria87, sì
<gabria87> ah...
<cristian_c> altrimenti ci vogliono due ore
<cristian_c> perché può darsi che il tasto stamp si debba premere in combinazione con fn
<cristian_c> ma dipende dalla tastiera
<gabria87> ma non si vede un tubo!
<cristian_c> gabria87, intanto posta una schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> PeppeSR, eh, ma il secondo mica ha partizioni ntfs
<gabria87> io posso pure postarla, ma non si deve un tubo già da cellulare!
<cristian_c> gabria87, prova a fare del tuo meglio
<PeppeSR> eccomi, ho stacco l hd ora vede solo quello con un linux installato
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, è diventato sda?
<PeppeSR> yes
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, posta schermata
<PeppeSR> mi riscrivi quel comando per favore?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, scrot -d 5 'gparted.png'
<PeppeSR> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/8837/VX8DNf.png
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, dunque, vuoi cancellare sda?
<PeppeSR> se non si riesce ad accedere si
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, beh, quello non dipende da me
<cristian_c> ma solo da chi ti ha dato il disco
<cristian_c> per accedere a sda5, intendo
<PeppeSR> dai cancelliamo tutto
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, allora vai in Device
<cristian_c> e scegli Create partition table
<cristian_c> per sdb
<cristian_c> *ops, scusa, sda
<cristian_c> sda, non sdb
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, sda , poi Device->Create partition table
<gabria87> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/f3SVRrqrTS8I0lNyQz8s
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> type?
<cristian_c> gabria87, allora devi aver fatto qualche casino
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, msdos, in molti casi
<cristian_c> anche uefi dovrebbe vederla
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> ora pare abbia tolto quelle partizioni
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ma non hai applicato
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> apply ho fatto
<cristian_c> per applicare la modifica e perdere tutto, il simbolo a forma di spunta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ora puoi ripartizionare a piacere il disco
<PeppeSR> mi ricordo dovevo fare 3 partizioni
<PeppeSR> root home e swap giusto?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, in genere è la soluzione preferibile
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ma sul wiki di ubuntu ci sono degli esempi
<cristian_c> dagli un'occhiata
<gabria87> sì, prima ho installato virtualbox, poi c'è salita la mia gatta di sopra e sono scomparse sua la barra laterale sia quella di sopra, poi ho cercato di aggiustare la situazione aggiornando la versione da 14.04 a 14.10, ma intanto, mentre scaricava i pacchetti ecc, se ne va la luce, scoraggiata rimando a stamattina, stamattina accendo e spunta versio
<gabria87> ne 14.10
<cristian_c> gabria87, allora, io andrei di ripristino, però magari aspetta prima glpiana, se voleva dirti qualcosa
<gabria87> lo aspetto ma non torna...
<cristian_c> non gli ho chiesto, e quindi non so
<cristian_c> gabria87, ci vuole un po', forse fra un po' torna
<gabria87> stavamo agendo con xterm
<cristian_c> eh, ma puoi dirmi cosa stavate facendo?
<gabria87> io fra un po devo andare a lavoro...speravo di risolvere prima...
<cristian_c> gabria87, allora non so
<gabria87> ma col ripristino mi rendo conto che almeno sarebbe risolta la situazione e + velocemente
<gabria87> come posso fare il ripristino?
<cristian_c> gabria87, sì, in pratica col ripristino vengono reinstallate le applicazioni
<cristian_c> come se fosse appena installato
<gabria87> eh, e come?
<cristian_c> gabria87, ma non vengono toccati  i dati nella tua home
<gabria87> ottimo
<cristian_c> tipo documenti, muscia, ecc...
<cristian_c> *musica, film, ecc...
<gabria87> ottimo veramente
<cristian_c> gabria87, per far ciò , c'è una guida
<gabria87> e quindi come procedere?
<gabria87> ah ok
<cristian_c> gabria87, però , attenzione, seguila con attenzione
<gabria87> puoi linkarmela?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> gabria87, però attenzione, deve comparire la voce Aggiorna
<gabria87> ti ringrazio tantissimo :)
<cristian_c> gabria87, se non compare, non fare nulla
<cristian_c> e aspetta glpiana
<gabria87> ok, in caso spengo tutto e rimando a quando torno dal lavoro
<cristian_c> quando potrai
<cristian_c> gabria87, ok
<glpiana> gabria87, segui il consiglio di cristian_c
<PeppeSR> cristian_c
<PeppeSR> ho istallato lubuntu sul secondo hd, adesso voreei riattaccare il primo ed impostare il dual boot
<glpiana> !grub | PeppeSR segui il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> PeppeSR segui il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gabria87> glpiana sei tornato! :D
<gabria87> sei vuoi sono pronta a riprendere il tentativo di prima
<gabria87> ti ricordi dov'eravamo?
<glpiana> gabria87, ti avevo chiesto l'output di un comando
<gabria87> esatto
<glpiana> gabria87, per cortesia non scrivermi in privato
<gabria87> ok ok, l'ho fatto solo perchè pensavo fosse meglio
<gabria87> scusa, non pensavo di infrangere regole
<gabria87> cmq, è una stringa lunghissima
<glpiana> gabria87, non importa. hai dato il comando?
<glpiana> !paste | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabria87> sì, dpkg -l | grep unity
<gabria87> non copia da xterm
<gabria87> faccio ctrl+c o crtl+shift+c ma nulla
<glpiana> gabria87, allora nel terminale che hai lì, scrivi: gnome-terminal
<gabria87> Comando "gnome" non trovato. Forse si intendeva: Comando "genome" dal pacchetto "libgenome-perl"(universe)comando "gnote" dal pacchetto "gnote"(universe) gnome: comando non trovato
<glpiana> gabria87, gnome-terminal tutto attaccato
<gabria87> ok
<gabria87> il programma "gnome.terminal" non è attualmente installato. è possibile installarlo digitanto sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal...a sto punto lo faccio!...giusto?
<glpiana> gabria87, no, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gabria87> ok
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10157753/
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get -f install
<gabria87> ok
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10157776/
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get update
<gabria87> ok per ora sta andando
<gabria87> a quanto pare ha fatto tutto
<gabria87> ha finito, mi da la stringha di comando
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10157807/
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get autoremove
<gabria87> ho copiato un po di +, sorry, non vedevo la mia stringa di comando ^^'
<gabria87> ok
<glpiana> gabria87, sei uno sviluppatore?
<gabria87> io?magari!
<glpiana> gabria87, la tua gatta?
<cristian_c> lol
<gabria87> no...
<gabria87> -_-
<glpiana> uno di voi due ha messo i repository proposed
<ExPBoy> O_O
<gabria87> ah....
<glpiana> gabria87, pessima idea.
<gabria87> XD
<gabria87> può darsi sia stato virtual box?
<glpiana> sì, stanotte di nascosto -.-
<gabria87> non me ne intendo...ma è stata l'unica azione diversa da ieri mattina a oggi...
<glpiana> gabria87, no, i repo li metti tu a mano oppure non ci sono. li hai, li hai messi tu
<glpiana> io reinstallerei
<gabria87> giuro che non ho fatto nulla io (figurati, non so dove mettere mano!)
<gabria87> cmq ha finito il processo
<gabria87> per la barra quindi? devo reinstallare?
<gabria87> la barra laterale c'è di nuovo, ma nessuna di quella dell'ora n+ di quella dove c'è il menù file
<glpiana> gabria87, nel terminale scrivi: mv .compiz .compiz_old
<glpiana> gabria87, poi riavvia
<gabria87> ok
<gabria87> è normale che non si sia avviato alcun processo?
<glpiana> gabria87, cioè?
<gabria87> ho dato il comando, poi invio, ma non s'è sviluppato alcun'altra stringa....di sviluppo di processo...scusa se non mi esprimo bene...se vuoi ti incollo
<glpiana> gabria87, ti ho detto cosa fare dopo aver dato il comando. riavvia
<gabria87> ok ok
<gabria87> glpiana ho loggato solo per ringraziarti :)
<glpiana> gaè andato a posto?
<glpiana> non lo sapremo mai
<glpiana> ma volgiamo crederlo
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<gimu09> salve mi chiamo luigi muccini e dopo l'acquisto di un nuovo laptop vorrei istallare su questo ubuntu per avvicinarmi al mondo linux
<Alfasus> Ho reinstallato da zero Kubuntu 10.04 perchè non riuscivo più ad accedervi. Il sistema ora funziona, ma ho il seguente problema: NON funziona la webcam (Guillemot Corp. Hercules Dualpix Chat and Show) che prima della reinstallazione funzionava. Cheese non rileva alcun dispositivo, mentre con Windows 7  e Skype funziona perfettamente. Cosa posso fare per far funzionare la webcam sotto Kubuntu?
<gimu09> vorrei scaricarlo su usb ho gia inserito chiavetta 16 gb formattata ma ogni volta che provo a fare downloafd mi scarica il file immagine da 991 mb per masterizzare dvd dove sbaglio? grazie
<akis24> gimu09: devi usare un programma per trasferire il file .iso scaricato sulla usb che sistema usi al momento ?
<glpiana> Alfasus, 10.04 non è supportata da tempo
<Alfasus> glpiana, scua intendevo 14.04
<glpiana> Alfasus, è la cam del laptop?
<gimu09> win7 pro. ma il mio problema e' come gli dico al download di scaricare su chiavetta usb
<glpiana> gimu09, la iso, per dvd o usb, è la stessa
<akis24> gimu09: scarica il file sul desktop o dove vuoi tu e poi usa questo per creare la live usb ..
<glpiana> !usbwin | gimu09
<ubot-it> gimu09: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> grazie glpiana  :)
<Alfasus> glpiana, è una webcam usb su un desktop
<glpiana> Alfasus, nel terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158692/
<gimu09> grazie ubot-it e grazie  a tutti ora provo
<glpiana> Alfasus, staccala, ricollegala e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<akis24> gimu09: prima di installare prova da live che funzioni un po' tutto usa l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "  e poi dopo installi  e sul bios del pc seleziona come prima periferica di avvio la usb
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158749/
<glpiana> Alfasus, prova a cambiare porta usb
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158786/
<glpiana> Alfasus, hai altre porte usb?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> Alfasus, inseriscila in un altra porta
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158862/
<glpiana> Alfasus, vedo buone reazioni allo spostamento del mouse, ma nulla per la webcam
<glpiana> Alfasus, dammi l'output di lsmod
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158942/
<glpiana> Alfasus, epppure carica i driver. scrivi cheese in un terminale
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158950/
<glpiana> Alfasus, devo andare
<Alfasus> glpiana, mi segue qualcun altro o ci risentiamo in un altro momento?
<alfredd> ciao, per piacere mi aiutate a liberare spazio per gli aggiornamenti automatici. grazie.
<alfredd> ciao, per piacere mi aiutate a liberare spazio per gli aggiornamenti automatici. grazie.
<alfredd> Questo il messaggio che mi appare: "Spazio libero su disco insufficiente
<alfredd> L'avanzamento necessita di 60,9 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 23,7 M di spazio sul disco «/boot». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<alfredd> "
<alfredd> dopo aver fatto l'operazione richiesta (qualche giorno fa insieme a voi) si ripresenta questo messaggio,
<alfredd> ??
<alfredd> qualcuno mi aiuta per piacere?
<krabador> alfredd, a fare cosa?
<alfredd> Questo il messaggio che mi appare: "Spazio libero su disco insufficiente
<alfredd> L'avanzamento necessita di 60,9 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 23,7 M di spazio sul disco «/boot». Svuotare il cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<alfredd> dopo aver fatto l'operazione richiesta (qualche giorno fa insieme a voi) si ripresenta questo messaggio,
<alfredd> ho bisogno di cancellare vecchi kernel dalla partizione
<krabador> stai provando a fare l'avanzamento graficamente o da terminale?
<krabador> alfredd, rispondi?
<alfredd> graficamente.
<alfredd> all'accensione mi viene proposto in automatico di scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> alfredd, chiudi l'aggiornamento
<alfredd> chiuso
<krabador> apri il terminale, manda dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<krabador> manda pastebin dal terminale
<krabador> *del
<krabador> !pastebin | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159767/
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-30-generic linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-36-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-43-generic
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<alfredd> un unico comando??
<krabador> il primo si
<alfredd> ok
<krabador> ed il secondo è un unico comando anche, da copiare ed incollare
<alfredd> invio il primo, aspetto che esegua e poi invio il secondo?
<krabador> si
<alfredd> posto il primo risultato?
<krabador> alfredd, ok
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159869/
<alfredd> krabador: invio il secondo comando?
<krabador> si
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159963/
<krabador> perfetto , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<alfredd> questo è l'aggiornamento?
<krabador> questo è l'aggiornamendo dell'attuale sistema, non il passaggio o salto di versione
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> qui ha finito. devo fare altro?
<krabador> alfredd, se ha finito senza errori, hai il sistema aggiornato
<alfredd> senza errori come faccio a saperlo?
<krabador> alfredd, sarebbero apparsi nel terminale
<krabador> molto chiaramente
<alfredd> ok allora grazie. ciao.
<alfredd> grazie per l'aiuto. a presto.
<krabador> buon sistema
<krabador> sale
<krabador> salve
<alfredd> buon sistema pure a te :)
<krabador> ::D
<LostInMyHead> Buon giorno
<LostInMyHead> ho un problema e mi hanno detto di chiedere a voi: tra un riavvio e l'altro perdo le impostazioni di risoluzione e luminosita dello schermo
<LostInMyHead> ubunto 14.04 Unity
<Disperato> Salve
<Disperato> ho un problema col pc del mio laboratorio....( schermata blu)
<Disperato> windows nn si avvia
<robycall> Salve, sono nuovo e ho appena terminato di installare ubuntu 14.04.01 lts in dual boot con W8.1. Il sistema fuonziona perfettamente tranne che per un piccolo problema: la  configurazione del monitor.. Uso come monitor un TV SHARP da 42", ma il sistema me lo riconosce come monitor Sharp 37", e quindi le icone rimangono quasi completamente fuori dal
<robycall> bordo.... Cosa posso fare?
<Loncs> Ciao a tutti
<Loncs> salve
<Loncs> c'è qualcuno
<Loncs> vorrei risolvere il mio problema....
<krabador> Loncs, chiedi
<krabador> Disperato,  /j #windows
<krabador> robycall, apri un terminale, scrivi xrandr , e fa un pastebin del contenuto
<robycall> Ok grazie Krabador, sono collegato in chat con W8, devo chiudere e riconnettermi con ubuntu. Ciao
<Disperato> x me ce qualcosa??
<krabador> Disperato,  /j #windows
<krabador> !chat | Disperato
<ubot-it> Disperato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> robycall, xrandr , da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | robycall
<ubot-it> robycall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Xbunt5210> salve a tutti
<Xbunt5210> volevo chiedervi come posso istallare tutti i pacchetti disponibili completi tramite comandi da terminale su xbuntu 14.04.1??
<krabador> Xbunt5210, "tutti i pacchetti disponibili completi" in che senso? Tutto quello che c'è nel repository?
<Xbunt5210> si
<krabador> Xbunt5210, sono decine di gigabyte
<Xbunt5210> ho molto spazio
<Xbunt5210> pensa che prima usavo sia xbuntu che ubuntu in un'unico computer
<Xbunt5210> l'altro ieri ho deciso di togliere ubuntu e tenere xbuntu, mi sembra più bello
<Xbunt5210> però lo voglio aggiornato e completo come ubuntu.. o anche meglio
<Xbunt5210> krabador
<robycall> robycall@Roberto-P5Q-PRO:~$ xrandr
<robycall> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<robycall> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<robycall> HDMI-1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 820mm x 460mm
<robycall>    1920x1080      50.0 +   60.0*    59.9     24.0     24.0
<robycall>    1920x1080i     60.1     50.0     60.0
<robycall>    1600x1200      60.0
<krabador> Xbunt5210, la base è la stessa
<krabador> Xbunt5210, se installi tutto il repository, installi anche gli altri ambienti grafici, con tutte le applicazioni di ognuno
<krabador> andando a crearti problemi enormi di configurazione
<krabador> Xbunt5210, inquadra le cose che ti servono , ed installale
<Xbunt5210> krabador, si lo sò che la base è uguale, ma a me interessa gnome con tutte le funzionalità
<krabador> robycall, usa il pastebin
<Xbunt5210> ma il comando per controllare i pacchetti che già ci sono??
<robycall> krabador, ho usato il pastebin ma non so dov'è finito il testo che ho incollato
<Xbunt5210> non c'è?
<krabador> robycall, con calma , nello spazio del pastebin, clicca poi paste
<Xbunt5210> krabador, quindi il comando qual'è?
<krabador> Xbunt5210, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<krabador> Xbunt5210, una volta installato , lo apri , o dal menu di xubuntu o dal terminale digitando syaptic e premendo invio
<robycall> Krabador, fatto! Nella barra degli indirizzi c'è scritto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161452/
<krabador> Xbunt5210, ed avrai un gestore di pacchetti con tutti gli elenchi
<Xbunt5210> ok lo sta scaricando
<krabador> robycall, stai usando ubuntu o derivata?
<Xbunt5210> da dove trovo adesso i pacchetti istaalti kabrador?
<krabador> Xbunt5210, ma hai aperto il programma ?
<Xbunt5210> si
<Xbunt5210> dal terminale
<Xbunt5210> ha scaricato
<krabador> Xbunt5210, e ce l'hai davanti la finestra?
<Xbunt5210> no ti posto quello che ho scaricato dal terminale?
<robycall> Ubuntu  14.04.01 LTS AMD 64 (l'ho scaricato dal sito di m Ubuntu)
<krabador> Xbunt5210, ma hai letto "<krabador> Xbunt5210, una volta installato , lo apri , o dal menu di xubuntu o dal terminale digitando syaptic e premendo invio "
<krabador> Xbunt5210, o non t'è arrivato?
<krabador> robycall, sudo apt-get install arandr
<krabador> robycall, lo apri dalla dash
<krabador> selezioni il monitor che stai usando, e provi la risoluzione piu' adatta alle tue esigenze
<krabador> robycall, che scheda grafica hai?
<Xbunt5210> mi dice comando non trovato kabrador
<krabador> Xbunt5210, manda il pastebin
<krabador> sia del tentativo di aprire il programma , sia dell'installazione
<krabador> !pastebin | Xbunt5210
<ubot-it> Xbunt5210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robycall> Krabador, ho già fatto diverse configurazioni ma il rpoblema persiste, ho una scheda grafica ndivia 400 (il nome esatto non lo ricordo)
<krabador> robycall, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | robycall
<ubot-it> robycall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Xbunt5210> kabrador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161605/
<robycall> fatto... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161621/
<krabador> Xbunt5210, e vuoi che se scrivi "syaptic" si apra? come si chiama il programma che hai appena installato?
<Xbunt5210> quello che mi hai dato tu??
<krabador> <krabador> Xbunt5210, una volta installato , lo apri , o dal menu di xubuntu o dal terminale digitando syaptic e premendo invio
<krabador> Xbunt5210, cosa c'è che non è chiaro?
<krabador> *synaptic
<krabador> ok Xbunt5210 synaptic e non syaptic
<Xbunt5210> ok mi è comparso gestore pacchetti
<Xbunt5210> adesso
<krabador> Xbunt5210, li' hai tutte le liste
<krabador> che ti servono
<Xbunt5210> da qui posso cambiare le configurazioni e i temi?
<robycall> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10161621/
<krabador> Xbunt5210, no
<krabador> Xbunt5210, i temi sono un'altro tipo di discorso
<Xbunt5210> e cosa cambio da qui?
<LostInMyHead> krabador, stessa cosa, risoluzioni perse, luminosità al massimo
<robycall> ???
<MarcelloPal> buonasera a tutti! ma le lives di ubuntu riconoscono senza problemi la mia wi-fi di casa? perchè il led del wi.fi del mio notebook è acceso, ma il desktop di ubuntu non mi trova alcuna connessione...grazie
<krabador> MarcelloPal, che ci devi fare con la live di ubuntu?
<MarcelloPal> ah boh, provarla, visto che non sono in grado minimamente di fare partizioni per installarlo in maniera adeguata..purtroppo
<krabador> MarcelloPal, diverse schede wireless, come le broadcom, vanno installate , in quanto non fornite di un driver open source , incluso quindi nel kernel
<krabador> MarcelloPal, apri il terminale, scrivi sudo lshw -C network , invio
<krabador> e puoi vedere che scheda wireless hai
<MarcelloPal> ah ecco perfetto
<MarcelloPal> così almeno capisco. ma poi se non fosse supportata da ubuntu che si fa?
<krabador> MarcelloPal, hai controllato nel task di network manager, in alto a destra nel sistema, che realmente non veda le connessioni wireless?
<krabador> MarcelloPal, fa attenzione , ho detto che alcune schede wireless vanno installate, se non hanno il driver incluso nel kernel. Quelle realmente non supportate sono veramente pochissime
<MarcelloPal> guarda diciamo che c'è il segnale del wi-fi con una bella x rossa sopra
<MarcelloPal> e però ripeto il led delwi-fi del pc è acceso
<MarcelloPal> bene come si installano queste schede in ubuntu?
<MarcelloPal> purtroppo non ho trovato guide appropriate a tutto ciò...
<krabador> MarcelloPal, il discorso è che la live, è una sessione dimostrativa, per le schede che vanno installate, alcune vorrebbero il riavvio per funzionare
<krabador> MarcelloPal, quindi il problema si pone e risolve, a sistema operativo installato
<MarcelloPal> perfetto allora diciamo che voglio installare ubuntu affianco a windows, ci proviamo a risentire dopo, quando so anche che scheda rete ho?
<krabador> MarcelloPal, hai mandato il comando che ti ho detto?
<MarcelloPal> eh ora non sono in ubuntu per questo ti dicevo..
<MarcelloPal> anche perchè sono su un altro pc...dopo posso farlo..
<MarcelloPal> comunque grazie...dopo che ho individuato che scheda rete proverò di nuovo qui su :)
<krabador> MarcelloPal, allora , segnati il comando software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da mandare da terminale
<MarcelloPal> sì quello di prima l'ho segnato!
<krabador> MarcelloPal, hai letto quello che ho appena scritto?
<MarcelloPal> se ti riferisci al comando sudo che mi hai scritto prima, l'ho segnato su un documento word
<krabador> <krabador> MarcelloPal, allora , segnati il comando "software-properties-gtk" senza virgolette, da mandare nel terminale, in quanto se la tua scheda fa parte di un certo gruppo di schede, si puo' installare anche direttamente in live, per poter usare la connessione
<MarcelloPal> aaaah ok ok anche questo mi segno
<krabador> ed installare con la possibilità quindi di aggiornare contemporaneamente
<krabador> il che è un certo vantaggio
<MarcelloPal> certo
<MarcelloPal> quindi gli step sono: faccio partire il live, controllo che scheda rete ho, se si può installare come dovrei fare: c'è una guida?
<krabador> MarcelloPal, ma secondo te, cosa te l'ho appena mandato, e 2 volte, il comando che ti ho appena mandato?
<MarcelloPal> ah non sapevo, grazie a qeusto intstallo la scheda...sorry
<krabador> MarcelloPal, "software-properties-gtk" , apre una finestra
<MarcelloPal> io sono un pò nuovo di tutto qeusto
<krabador> MarcelloPal, cerca di nonn partire con il piede sbagliato
<MarcelloPal> cmq ora sono quasi davanti ad ubuntu...ti faccio sapere in tempo reale :)
<krabador> MarcelloPal, ok, allora, stai scrivendo da un'altra macchina?
<krabador> MarcelloPal, se la live di ubuntu riesce a connettersi, cosa che con un cavo lan succederebbe sicuramente , puoi aprire il browser, firefox, ed entrare qui, in modo da ricevere supporto direttament e
<MarcelloPal> no non ancora...sto accedendo all'altro pc con ubuntu, tra parentesi è un notebook samsung 150 plus...indubbiamente non so quanto potente possa essere
<MarcelloPal> bene mi dice
<MarcelloPal> you need to be root to run this program
<krabador> MarcelloPal, perchè hai dimenticato sudo
<MarcelloPal> ah ecco
<krabador> che ti è stato abbondantemente detto
<krabador> anche se il risultato verrà visualizzato comunque
<MarcelloPal> vabbè so usciti un sacco di errori
<MarcelloPal> can not get name etc etc..
<MarcelloPal> dicevo sono usciti un sacco di errori, che iniziano per can not get the name for... etc
<krabador> MarcelloPal, sudo lshw -C network
<MarcelloPal> provo questo adesso allora
<fedelucry> Buona sera.
<krabador> ciao fedelucry
<fedelucry> Vorrei chiedere come posso fare per collegare la mia stampante SAMSUNG ML-2165 al mio pc con installato ubuntu 14.02 ( MI SEMBRA, O COMUNQUE SIA L'ULTIMA VERSIONE USCITA) ?
<fedelucry> Perchè collegandola mi da periferic sconosciuta, dato che non riesco a trovare i driver per ubuntu..
<fedelucry> come posso fare?
<krabador> fedelucry, allora, apri un terminale, manda lsb_version -a
<krabador> in modo da visualizzare la versione ubuntu
<fedelucry> scrivendo
<fedelucry> lsb_version -a        mi da COMANDO NON TROVATO
<krabador> fedelucry, scusami, lsb_release -a
<fedelucry> comunque ho la versione 14.10 perche sto installando proprio adesso l'aggiornamento
<fedelucry> prima avevo 14.04
<fedelucry> mentre adesso 14.10
<krabador> fedelucry, ma sei in procedura di avanzamento?
<fedelucry> 14.10 LTS
<fedelucry> SI
<krabador> 14.10 non è lts
<krabador> 14.04 lts
<krabador> fedelucry, allora, torna qui, quando ha finito di fare l'avanzamento
<fedelucry> ok, grazie mille!!! scusa x il disturbo!! Sono un novello nel mondo di ubuntu...
<marco86> come mai quando vedo dei video internet con google cromo lo schermo mi diventa tutto nero e mi tocca spegnere e riaccendere il pc
<krabador> marco86, apri il terminale, scrivi google-chrome-stable
<krabador> tieni chrome in cartella
<krabador> *finestra
<marco86> ho gia fatto
<krabador> va dove ti visualizza il problema
<krabador> e vedi cosa appare sul terminale
<marco86> cioe
<marco86> dove posso trovare dei temi da installare carini
<marco86> per poter mettere sulla scrivania il collegamento a cartelle e programmi
<Luciph3r> ehm ... avrei bisogno di un aiutino con 'squid' , qualcuno conosce il pacchetto ?
<lasa81> ciao a tutti...avrei bisogno di supporto su xubuntu...posso chiedere qui o c'è un canale irc apposito?
<RAKNUS> ciao...c'è nessuno?
<superstep> !qualcuno | RAKNUS
<ubot-it> RAKNUS: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<superstep> !qualcuno | lasa81
<ubot-it> lasa81: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marco86> come mai quando uso google cromo e vedo dei video mi diventa nero tutto lo schermo poi per farlo ripartire devo spegere il pc
<cristian_c> !veggenti | marco86
<ubot-it> marco86: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ryuujin> :)
<superstep> marco86, e' un problema che ho anche io con il portatile quando metto a pieno schermo un video html5
<superstep> marco86, succede solo con google chrome
<superstep> marco86, sfortunatamente non ho ancora trovato una soluzione, ne quale sia l'origine del problema
<superstep> marco86, per il momento puoi limitarti ad utilizzare un altro browser
<superstep> marco86, oppure a guardare i video in finestra
<superstep> marco86, esiste una soluzione diversa dal riavviare il pc, che consiste nel riavviare il desktop manager
<superstep> marco86, solo che richiede una piccola conoscenza di cosa sono i terminali di sistema
<marco86> come devo fare
<RAKNUS> marco86
<RAKNUS> ci sei?
<superstep> marco86, ti sposti su un terminale di sistema (ctrl+alt+F1..F6), fai la login, e riavvii il servizio ligthdm
<superstep> marco86, sudo service lightdm restart
<superstep> marco86, quando lo riavii ti trovi all'interfaccia di login di Unity
<cristian_c> marco86, ho appena provato e non accade
<cristian_c> almeno nel mio caso
<superstep> cristian_c, credo che dipenda dalle schede video con la tecnologia optimus
<superstep> marco86, possiedi quella vero?
<cristian_c> superstep, bene, allora domandagli se ha doppia scheda
<cristian_c> intel+nvidia
<superstep> marco86, possiedi una scheda intel+nvidea con tecnologia optimus?
<superstep> nvidia*
<superstep> secondo me e' rimasto bloccato nei terminali di sistema
<marco86> scheda grafica Intel® 965GM
<cristian_c> marco86, apri un terminale
<superstep> marco86, ti succede solo quando vai a pieno schermo vero?
<cristian_c> marco86, e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> marco86, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | marco86
<ubot-it> marco86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marco86> dove posso trovare dei be temi da installare magari che ti permettono di mettere programmi e collegamenti nella scrivania
<cristian_c> marco86, magari inizia con il rispondere alle domande e seguire le indicazioni che si danno
<cristian_c> postando info, ecc...
<cristian_c> marco86, per questa tua ultima richiesta, non è il canale adatto in cui farla
<cristian_c> marco86, inoltre, i temi non c'entrano con i collegamenti sul desktop
<marco86> i collegamenti come faccio
<cristian_c> marco86, magari dicci su quale ambiente grafico ti trovi
<cristian_c> marco86, inoltre, posta la risposta al comando su pastebin
<marco86> ubuntu
<marco86> 14
<cristian_c> marco86, con unity?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-11
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<PeppeSR> buongiorno,
<PeppeSR> ho due hd gemelli collegati in raid, sono riuscito ad installare in uno win 7 e nell altro lubuntu . vista la configurazione raid non riesco però ad impostare il boot loader e per decidere il disco ogni volta devo andare nel bios. e' possibile fare con grub qualcosa che mi gestisca il dual boot iniziale?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, se sono in radi come possono avere sopra due sistemi diversi? che raid usi?
<LostInMyHead> ..
<PeppeSR> perchè se ricordi ieri ho formattato il secondo poi per sicurezza ho staccato il primo con win
<PeppeSR> cioè uno di voi me l ha detto che sono in raid
<glpiana> PeppeSR, lasciamo stare raid. ora sei da lubuntu?
<PeppeSR> si
<glpiana> PeppeSR, in un terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | PeppeSR
<PeppeSR> che onestamente vorrei far diventare ubuntu14 .10
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170272/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, scrivi nel terminale: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> PeppeSR, metti su pastebin l'output del comando
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10170283/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, riavvia il pc. dovresti poter scegliere il sistema adesso
<PeppeSR> faccio grazie
<PeppeSR> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<PeppeSR> domandone... ho lubuntu al momento , vorrei passare ad ubuntu c'è un modo per farlo direttamente?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<PeppeSR> il pc dovrebbe permettermelo
<glpiana> PeppeSR, però ti ritroverai con applicazioni doppie (cioè applicazioni differente che fanno le stesse cose)
<PeppeSR> sostanzialmente sono la stessa cosa vero? cambia solo la grafica se non ho capito male.... o ci sono prestazioni migliori con ubuntu?
<PeppeSR> alla fine a me serve per fare pochissime cose
<glpiana> PeppeSR, prestazioni migliori con lubuntu, perchè più leggero di ubuntu. cambia la grafica e quanto il sistema pesa sull'hardware. cambiano i programmi di default legati all'ambiente, tipo il file manager per intenderci
<PeppeSR> ah ok grazie mille allora tengo lubuntu
<PeppeSR> altra domandina .... ho sempre problemi nel copia incolla di file , per abilitare tutti i permessi un chmod 755 XXX è sufficiente?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, se copi e incolli dove deve farlo unutente non hai nessun problema di permessi
<glpiana> PeppeSR, quindi dicci, dove vuoi copiare sti file?
<PeppeSR> devo copiare da pennino una cartella nella cartella /opt/lampp/htdocs
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ti conviene leggere qualcosa al riguardo prima
<glpiana> PeppeSR, per esempio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<PeppeSR> l ho già installato
<PeppeSR> e funziona , devo solo mettere il mio sito in quella cartella
<glpiana> PeppeSR, non giocare coi permessi. copia i file con sudo
<PeppeSR> nada :( sto provando con PCmanFM
<glpiana> PeppeSR, avvia da terminale il file manager con: sudo pcmanfm
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ma occhio a quello che fai, che da lì puoi eliminare l'intero sistema
<PeppeSR> fatto grazie mille
<PeppeSR> adesso litigo con skype per linux... si blocca fisso , mi scomparte e resta aperto
<ROLIMA> Cortesemente una risposta al mio problema. In fase di caricamento in Virtualbox di OS Windows ME risposta dopo caricamento e prima di inserimento codice "While initializing device NTKern. Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer. System halted". Come procedere?
<akis24> !chat | ROLIMA
<ubot-it> ROLIMA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ROLIMA> Grazie
<LostInMyHead> ho un problema nella regolazione del volume, in pratica fino metà della barra non si sente niente, dopo impenna al massimo
<LostInMyHead> avete qualche suggerimento
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, apri alsamixer in un terminale. dimmi se vedi quantomeno Master e PCM
<LostInMyHead> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, apri alsamixer in un terminale. dimmi se vedi quantomeno Master e PCM
<LostInMyHead> ok
<LostInMyHead> si li vedo
<LostInMyHead> al tra 50% e 40% del master l'audio sparisce
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, ora dovresti provare a mettere al massimo master e ad aumentare poco per volta PCM e poi fare viceversa, per capire con quale delle due combinazioni hai un aumento regolare del volume
<LostInMyHead> in entrambi i casi al 40% l'audio sparisce
<glpiana> sia al 40% di master che al 40% di PC con master al 100?
<LostInMyHead> si
<LostInMyHead> tenendo uno al massimo e cambiando l'altro
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, che altri canali audio "generali" hai?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<LostInMyHead> !iamge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<LostInMyHead> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<LostInMyHead> https://imgur.com/STNR9J2 glpiana
<glpiana> LostInMyHead, tieni al 100 PCM e master, abbassa speaker e vedi a che 100% arrivi
<LostInMyHead> sempre li
<LostInMyHead> 40%
<glpiana> boh
<LostInMyHead> l'latra cosa è il tasto speciale del portatle per lo stamp
<LostInMyHead> cioè devo fare fn+stamp e non me lo d, se attacco una tastiea usb funziona
<LostInMyHead> ma questo forse su internet trovo qualcosa
<Noburo> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi
<Noburo> ho installato una stampante, ma quando vado per stampare una pagina di prova mi dà un errore e mi riporta lo stato della stampante a "Inattiva - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosplc" not available: No such file or directory", come potrei risolvere?
<Noburo> ho provato a copiare manualmente il file rastertosplc in /usr/lib/cups/filter/ ma continua a darmi errore
<ruler> Mi servirebbe un parere tecnico
<glpiana> ruler, a che proposito?
<glpiana> Noburo, che stampante è?
<ruler> uso xubuntu 14.10 su 1 notebook e 2 pc desktop
<MarcelloP> buongiorno a tutti, perchè funziona benissimo la connessione su ubuntu 11.10 va sui siti, etc, ma quando cerco di scaricare i plugins che mi servono per vedere filmati dice, FAILED TO CONNEXCT
<MarcelloP> ?
<MarcelloP> impossible to fetch archives etc etc..
<glpiana> MarcelloP, la versione 11.10, anzitutto, non è più supportata
<glpiana> da parecchio tra l'altro
<MarcelloP> il problema è che con un asus kc50 è l'unica che mi è stato possibile instalalre con wubi
<glpiana> MarcelloP, wubi? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ruler> su un pc desktop usavo fedora ed ho installato xubuntu 14.10, però sporadicamente durante l'uso va in freeze
<glpiana> MarcelloP, comunque puoi sempre, a tuo rischio e pericolo visto la mancanza di aggiornamenti, usare i repository old. ora ti linko la guida
<glpiana> MarcelloP, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<MarcelloP> cmq io ora sono su ubi eh
<MarcelloP> quindi posso confermarti le cose stesso da qui
<ruler> fedora e finestre(TM) funzionano senza problemi, pensavo ad un problema hardware in particolare a qualche banco ram ma non è qui il problema, xubuntu 14.10 va in freeze dopo una installazione normale e senza altro software installato dopo
<glpiana> MarcelloP, guarda il link che ti ho indicato
<MarcelloP> sì appena visto
<glpiana> ruler, che scheda video monta il tuo pc?
<glpiana> ruler, che kernel avevi su fedora?
<MarcelloP> allora diciamo che volendo passare ad un altra versione, che versione mi consigli, e quale modalità per installarla
<MarcelloP> considerando il mio povero asus kc50 con meno di 2Gb di ram
<MarcelloP> no sorry
<glpiana> MarcelloP, io ti consiglio una normale installazione, affiancando il sistema a windows. che caratteristiche ha il tuo pc?
<MarcelloP> 4Gb di Ram 1,50Ghz
<glpiana> MarcelloP, che processore è?
<MarcelloP> ah lo posso vedere qui su ubuntu?
<MarcelloP> e perchè su windows 7 lo potevo vedere, qui non so come  si fa
<glpiana> MarcelloP, sì, in un terminale scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<glpiana> !paste | MarcelloP
<ubot-it> MarcelloP: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ruler> il pc è un acer aspire e380, amd sempron 3500+, nvidia geforce 6100/nforce 430 se non erro, 2 gb ram
<glpiana> ruler, e che kernel usavi in fedora?
<ruler> con fedora usavo i kernel fino a 2.6* in quanto ho usato fedora le versioni dalla 4 alla 15
<ruler> ho provato ad installare i driver proprietari che con fedora funzionavano bene ed erano necessari, ma dava lo stesso problema
<glpiana> ruler, sulla 14.10 c'è un kernel 3.15 se non erro, quindi nulla ha a che fare con il 2.6. i crash potrebbero essere dati da incompatibilità. ti veniva proposto il cambio di driver per la scheda video?
<MarcelloP> sorry per il terminale premo alt+f2 poi?
<ruler> driver della scheda video*
<glpiana> MarcelloP, se sei su ubuntu il terminale lo trovi nella dash scrivendo "term"
<MarcelloP> ah ok thx
<ruler> no non mi veniva proposto, ho provato io ad installarli e usarli, poi ho reinstallato da zero xubuntu perchè credevo che era quello il problema
<MarcelloP> Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU        220  @ 1.20GHz
<MarcelloP> questo è
<glpiana> MarcelloP, non so se ubutnu ci gira, potresti provarlo in live. in caso non andasse, metti lubuntu che è l aversione più leggera
<glpiana> *la versione
<MarcelloP> benissimo
<MarcelloP> quindi mi consigli di: rimuovere questa 11.10, poi prendere lubuntu che versione?
<glpiana> ruler, i freeze erano spot o legati a qualche applicazione specifica?
<glpiana> MarcelloP, 14.04 visto che non sei uno che aggiorna ogni due per tre
<MarcelloP> esatto...hai ragione...sono completamente un beginner in realtà... :(
<glpiana> MarcelloP, ma prima di installarla, provala, mica che ti fa qualche brutta sorpresa
<glpiana> !iso | MarcelloP
<ubot-it> MarcelloP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<MarcelloP> sì sì ci provo
<ruler> NB ho sul pc 2 banchi ram che sono montati di fabbrica da 512 l'uno, in più ho un banco ram da 1gb (forse con altre frequenze)
<glpiana> !installazione | MarcelloP
<ubot-it> MarcelloP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> ruler, il controllo della ram l'hai fatto?
<MarcelloP> cioè sì lo provo prima...ti chiedo c'è la possibilità di una live di lubuntu 14?
<glpiana> MarcelloP, la iso di installazione è anche live
<MarcelloP> capito
<ruler> i freeze sono sporadici, può essere che capita durante il login o dopo 5 minuti con nessuna applicazione in funzione
<ruler> non ho fatto il controllo delle ram, come si fa?
<MarcelloP> è normale che non riesco però a farlo partire dal boot della usb, nel senso che non me la riconosce? ed anche con il plop manager si blocchi?
<MarcelloP> ecco il motivo del mio utilizzo di wubi...
<glpiana> ruler, all'avvio del pc, vedi il menu di grub?
<glpiana> MarcelloP, se proprio sei affezionato a wubi puoi usarlo anche con versioni successive alla 11.10
<MarcelloP> no figurati non sono affezionato...allora ti chiedo un'altra cosa, per lubuntu 14, una volta presa la iso, che programma mi consigli di utilizzare per caricarla sulla pen drive?
<glpiana> !winusb | MarcelloP
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<glpiana> uss
<glpiana> !usbwin | MarcelloP
<ubot-it> MarcelloP: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ruler> certo ho grub 2.00 beta o qualcosa di simile
<ruler> quello che installa xubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> ruler, una delle voce è memtest
<MarcelloP> bene, la conosco, che  seleziono come opzione? Untrusted Linux program? o c'è una voce nelle opzioni con Lubuntu?
<glpiana> remix_tj, scegli quella voce e lui effettuare dei test sulla ram
<ruler> provo subito, 5 minuti e ti so dire
<glpiana> ruler, un po' di più temo :)
<glpiana> MarcelloP, non ho capito cosa hai scritto
<ruler> ahah
<glpiana> MarcelloP, la vuoi fare da iwindows o da ubuntu sta pennetta?
<MarcelloP> dunque in universal installer ti chiede che tipo di programma vuoi far partire: Ubuntu, Linux etc...ci sarà l'opzione per lubuntu?
<MarcelloP> da windows
<glpiana> MarcelloP, tu ti scarichi la iso di lubutnu e poi gliela dai in pasto
<glpiana> !release | MarcelloP
<ubot-it> MarcelloP: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<MarcelloP> perfetto...allora levo da mezzo sta 11.10, faccio tutto su windows e dopo spero di farti sapere se ci sono riuscito!
<glpiana> :)
<MarcelloP> grazie cmq!
<glpiana> MarcelloP, prima di levare ubuntu
<MarcelloP> sì
<glpiana> MarcelloP, prova quello nuovo, che se non va bene poi dici "ma perchè ho levato l'altrooooo!!!"
<MarcelloP> eh ma tanto caro mio, questa 11.10 non mi fa scaricare alcun pacchetto dall'archive software, come ti dicevo prima...questo è il pmio pronblma
<MarcelloP> per questo ti ponevo all'inizio sto quesito: come mai funziona tutto internet ma non mi fa scaricare i plugins? e tu mi hai rispoto :)
<glpiana> MarcelloP, ma come ti scrivevo sopra puoi mettere i repository old, che contengono i pacchetti per le versioni non più supportate
<ruler> ho scelta la voce memtest 86+ dal menu grub
<glpiana> MarcelloP, ora, sta soluzione non mi piace, ma putost che nient l'è mei putost
<MarcelloP> uhmmm ma tu cosa consigli cmq se dovessi fare la mia scelta?
<glpiana> ruler, giusto
<glpiana> MarcelloP, metterei una versione recente
<MarcelloP> benissimo allora lubuntu 14. ti farò sapere
<MarcelloP> :)
<ruler> io ho scaricato lubuntu 14.10 prima e provato con virtualbox, decisamente non può rimpiazzare xubuntu sui miei pc
<glpiana> ruler, uno o l'altro son la stessa cosa. cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica. de gustibus non est disputandum su questo canale
<paolopillino> ciao a tutti
<paolopillino> ragazi ho bisogno di un aiuto
<paolopillino> non capisco perchè ogni volta che faccio partire l'istallazione di ubuntu
<paolopillino> appena arriva alla parte finale si blocca e non procede piu l'istallazione
<paolopillino> potete aiutarmi
<ruler> esattamente che parte finale? hai scelto l'installazione di pacchetti via internet?
<paolopillino> no non mi fa selezionare come se non trovasse il segnale wifi
<glpiana> paolopillino, tu scegli di fargli installare gli aggiornamenti e il software di terze parti all'inizio dell'installazione?
<paolopillino> si
<glpiana> paolopillino, allora non selezionare quelle voci. inoltre, sei connesso alla rete?
<ruler> probabilmente hai poca copertura wifi dove hai il pc ed è lento come il mio ramtest XD
<paolopillino> no è vicino il modem
<paolopillino> non mi si connette
<glpiana> paolopillino, se non si connette non si può neanche pretendere che riesca a scaricare i pacchetti. collegalo col cavo per l'installazione. al wifi pensi in un seconod momento
<glpiana> paolopillino, ma fai come ti ho detto, non selezionare aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<paolopillino> ook ora provo
<paolopillino> grazie mille
<ruler> che connessione hai? se hai la possibilità di collegare via cavo è la soluzione migliore
<ruler> perchè ti installa anche altri pacchetti per la lingua nel caso di xubuntu, per le altre versioni non saprei
<paolopillino> si ho collegato il cavo di rete direttament
<paolopillino> adesso vediamo che succede
<paolopillino> mi dice che la copertura internet e presente
<paolopillino> quindi cosi dovrebbe andare
<yoiu> Salve, volevo chiedere un'informazione urgentemente, ho scaricato il sistema operativo Debian su Usb
<yoiu> ma non riesco a far partire il live per poterlo provare
<yoiu> ???????????
<yoiu> qualcuno può aiutarmi????
<widecurio64> salve a tutti
<widecurio64> avrei un problema
<cristian_c> !chiedi | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<widecurio64> comunque mi mancano i driver per la scheda video nvidia Geforce 210
<cristian_c> widecurio64, come fai a dirlo?
<widecurio64> sono tornato a windows perchè non riuscivo a vedere correttamente i video su kubuntu!
<cristian_c> widecurio64, che c'entrano ora i video? E quali video?
<widecurio64> allora... su windows riesco a giocare correttamente e vedere film; su kubuntu i video e i giochi si vedevano sfarfallanti
<cristian_c> widecurio64, parli dei film, in particolare? Dvd?
<widecurio64> no niente in particolare...
<cristian_c> widecurio64, di quali giochi parli?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, scusa, hai parlato di film
<widecurio64> sulla memoria esterna
<cristian_c> visì, ma che formato?
<widecurio64> ma non è questo il punto.
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sì, ma che formato?
<cristian_c> io non ho capito il nesso con i driver
<cristian_c> sinceramente
<widecurio64> vari... avi. mp4. mkw
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ma se fosse come dici, non andrebbe niente , neppure il desktop
<cristian_c> widecurio64, che risoluzione hai?
<widecurio64> 1440x900
<cristian_c> widecurio64, hai la stessa risoluzione anche in live?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, se è quella, allora i driver ci sono
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> non è vero che non ci sono
<widecurio64> perchè le finestre si comportano come se non li avessi?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, la cosa si può chiarire abbastanza facilmente
<widecurio64> ossia?
<cristian_c> vise avvii una live puoi verificarlo facilmente
<cristian_c> widecurio64,
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, quindi prova
<widecurio64> aspe ma per live intendi una live-cd?
<cristian_c> essì
<cristian_c> tanto l'hai già utilizzato per installare
<widecurio64> a me con le finestre accade questo
<widecurio64> esatto
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sì, però posso mostrarti che i driver ci sono
<cristian_c> se non ci credi
<widecurio64> no, lo so..
<widecurio64> in kubuntu c'è una finestra con scritto driver proprietari tra cui quelli della sch. video
<widecurio64> http://www.davidrevoy.com/data/images/blog/2013/01/mint14kde/10-thing-to-do-driver-KDE10.jpg
<cristian_c> widecurio64, quelli sono i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> ma la scheda di default va con i driver open
<cristian_c> i nouveau
<widecurio64> x-org guisto?
<widecurio64> giusto?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, xorg è il server video
<cristian_c> non è un driver
<widecurio64> ah scusa
<cristian_c> widecurio64, comunque, non hai provato con i driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> gli nvidia-current
<cristian_c> o i legacy
<widecurio64> erano quelli sull'imagine no?
<cristian_c> mi pare siano i 173 i legacy
<cristian_c> widecurio64, l'immagine non è tua, vero?
<cristian_c> servirebbe una tua immagine
<widecurio64> si ma è praticamente identica
<cristian_c> widecurio64, hai detto di aver eliminato ubuntu dall'hard disk
<widecurio64> esatto
<cristian_c> widecurio64, e quindi non hai provato?
<widecurio64> si, ma non ora, li ho provati tutti
<cristian_c> widecurio64, stessi risultati?
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ma i codec video li avevi installati?
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, quali?
<widecurio64> non ricordo
<cristian_c> widecurio64, quindi non sei sicuro di aver installato quelli giusti?
<widecurio64> è probabile.
<widecurio64> che io abbia installato quelli sbagliati
<cristian_c> widecurio64, allora nulla si può dire se non abbiamo dati precisi su cui ragionare
<widecurio64> ok
<cristian_c> neanche sapere se i driver grafici c'entrino qualcosa con il problema
<cristian_c> widecurio64, con quali giochi hai provato?
<widecurio64> minecraft, red eclipse, assault cube, un paio di cose online e gta sa
<cristian_c> widecurio64, scusa, ma gta mica c'è per linux?
<cristian_c> O.o
<widecurio64> wine
<cristian_c> lol
<widecurio64> ah, anche la demo di COD 2
<cristian_c> widecurio64, scusami, come fai a parlare di incompatibilità driver video (o di assenza driver video) quando il gioco è per winz e gira sotto wine?
<widecurio64> infatti è per questo che sono quì
<Debisn> Cristian_c, vorrei provare il live del sistema Debian
<cristian_c> widecurio64, non puoi usare wine come metro di giudizio
<Debisn> ma non riesco a far partire il live
<cristian_c> è risaputo che i giochi winz su wine sono un terno al lorro
<cristian_c> ergo, sono fatti per girare su winz
<cristian_c> Debisn, /join #debian-it
<cristian_c> *lotto
<Debisn> si ma npn c'è una chat???
<Debisn> come qua
<cristian_c> Debisn, te l'ho appena indicata
<cristian_c> widecurio64, i giochi nativi linux invece andavano?
<widecurio64> allora cristian_c hai mai messo windows su un fisso?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sì
<widecurio64> comunque tutto andava ma si vedevano le finestre frammentate e le frame del gioco!!!!
<widecurio64> frammentate anche esse
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ok, ma è irrilevante ai fini del testing della scheda
<krabador> wine fa andar bene diverse cose, diverse cose parzialmente , e diverse cose per niente, solo in rari casi si puo' intervenire a mano
<cristian_c> su linux
<Debisn> Ma che tipo di sistema è Debian??
<krabador> !chat | Debisn
<Debisn> conviene metterlo???
<ubot-it> Debisn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<widecurio64> vabbe resta il fatto che io sono tornato a win perchè le finestre e le immagini di gioco si vedevano male!
<krabador> widecurio64, puoi fare quello che ti pare,a tuo personale giudizio, ma attento ad attribuire responsabilità a malfunzionamenti
<cristian_c> widecurio64, i giochi windows vanno preferibilmente giocati su win
<widecurio64> ok
<widecurio64> ma il mio problema non riguarda solo i giochi!
<cristian_c> sono stati compilati per quella piattaforma
<krabador> widecurio64, e "i giochi" per il momento, sebbene di passi ne sono stati fatti molti, sono una prerogativa di win, di base
<cristian_c> widecurio64, sì, ma se non abbiamo dati concreti sul resto, c'è poco da ragionarci
<cristian_c> widecurio64, se vorrai installare ubuntu e provare film, puoi tornare sempre qui
<krabador> widecurio64, hai provato ad usare la piattaforma sbagliata, se volevi già di base giocare
<cristian_c> e si guarda
<krabador> widecurio64, sei andato a cercare il salame dal ferramenta
<widecurio64> ???
<krabador> widecurio64, steam c'è , per linux, e con molti titoli supportati
<widecurio64> lo so!!!
<alegs> Ciao ragazzi, ho un pc fisso che vorrei mettere apposto, avevo pensato di mettere un bell'ubuntu mate, al momento ho un dual boot con win8 e win7. vorrei installare ubuntu in dualboot con windows 8 e quindi eliminare il 7, come posso fare? grazie a quanti risponderanno
<cristian_c> alegs, ancora ubuntu-mate non è ufficialmente supportato
<cristian_c> anche se puoi già installare mate-desktop
<MarcoGabry> Salve, non riesco a usare street view su chromium in quanto mi chiede di avere il flash player successivo a 10 ma dal gestore delle applicazioni risulta installato. Infatti su firefox funziona. Da chrome://plugins non risulta esserci il flash player come mai? Grazie!
<alegs> come no? uso la 14.10 da un po e va più che bene
<cristian_c> alegs, quindi o aspetti la 15.04, oppure segui un metodo alternativo per installare mate
<alegs> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> alegs, ubuntu-mate non è ufficiale+
<cybernova> MarcoGabry, per utilizzare flash con chromium devi installare il pacchetto: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<alegs> cristian_c: vorrà dire che installero ubuntu gnome, dimmi, come elimino un sistema operativo dalla mia macchina in dualboot e installo ubuntu?
<MarcoGabry> Ok, grazie!!!
<cristian_c> alegs, c'è un altro sistema carino per avere mate in modo ufficiale
<cristian_c> oltre a installarlo successivamente
<cristian_c> alegs, puoi installare una ubuntu minimale
<cristian_c> senza ambiente grafico
<cristian_c> alegs, e da riga di comando installi mate-desktop
<cybernova> MarcoGabry, prego :)
<cristian_c> in modo da avere solo e soltanto quello
<alegs> cristian_c: sisi ho già fatto questo genere di operazioni, ma non so come disinstallare win7 e lasciare solo win 8 con ubuntu
<cristian_c> alegs, beh, ma questo è un altro discorso
<cristian_c> che prescinde dal discorso di prima
<krabador> alegs, fai un supporto di installazione di ubuntu, o dvd o pendrive, lo fai partire in modalità live, con "prova senza installare" selezionabile all'avvio
<krabador> alegs, una volta li' dentro apri gparted, pialli le partizioni di 7 , che non ti servono, crei le partizioni per ubuntu
<krabador> fai poi partire l'installazione, selezionando poi a mano la partizione in cui vuoi che venga installato
<krabador> et voila.
<cristian_c> alegs, in ogni caso controlla di non eliminare partizioni fondamentali per windows
<cristian_c> tipo ad esempio quella del booloader
<cristian_c> *bootloader
<adam996> salve qualcono per caso conosce l'errore n. 13 permission denied a seguito della installazione di ubuntu 14.10 da wubi??
<cristian_c> adam996, wubi è storicamente sconsigliato
<alegs> cristian_c: krabador thx <3
<adam996> e cosa dovrei usare cristian?
<adam996> esistono altri installer?
<Alfasus> salve
<krabador> adam996, disinstalli ubuntu installato con wubi, crei il supporto di installazione, o cd, o dvd, lo fai partire in boot, e lo installi fisicamente , facendo un'installazione reale
<Alfasus> Ho reinstallato da zero Kubuntu 14.04 perchè non riuscivo più ad accedervi. Il sistema ora funziona, ma ho il seguente problema: NON funziona la webcam (Guillemot Corp. Hercules Dualpix Chat and Show) che prima della reinstallazione funzionava. Cheese non rileva alcun dispositivo, mentre con Windows 7  e Skype funziona perfettamente. Cosa posso fare per far funzionare la webcam sotto Kubuntu?
<Alfasus> vorrei scaricarlo su usb ho gia inserito chiavetta 16 gb formattata ma ogni volta che provo a fare downloafd mi scarica il file immagine da 991 mb per masterizzare dvd dove sbaglio? grazie
<adam996> si ma non parte neanche cosi
<krabador> adam996, parte parte, hai uefi nel pc?
<adam996> l'unica cosa è l'avvio assistito che non funziona
<adam996> non credo
<adam996> perchè e una macchina a vista
<krabador> adam996, contestualizza "non funziona"
<adam996> era
<Alfasus> Ho reinstallato da zero Kubuntu 14.04 perchè non riuscivo più ad accedervi. Il sistema ora funziona, ma ho il seguente problema: NON funziona la webcam (Guillemot Corp. Hercules Dualpix Chat and Show) che prima della reinstallazione funzionava. Cheese non rileva alcun dispositivo, mentre con Windows 7  e Skype funziona perfettamente. Cosa posso fare per far funzionare la webcam sotto Kubuntu?
<adam996> esce il trattino che lampeggia
<adam996> e poi parte windows
<adam996> possibile problema di dvd?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ma avevi il fastboot attivato?
<krabador> adam996, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, cos'è il fastboot
<adam996> ho masterizzato la iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, quello che ti impediva di vedere windows tra le opzioni di installazione
<cristian_c> Alfasus, chiamato anche fast startup
<krabador> adam996, come?
<krabador> !iso | adam996
<ubot-it> adam996: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> Alfasus, avevi segnalato anche sul forum
<adam996> su un dvd-r che aveva qualcosa sopra, dopo la formattazione del dvd ci ho copiato dentro i file contenenuti dalla iso
<adam996> con windows
<krabador> adam996, sbagliato
<adam996> possibile che è quello il problema?
<krabador> adam996, assolutamente si
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non ho segnalato questo problema sul forum
<krabador> adam996, non è quella la procedura per masterizzare un file iso
<krabador> adam996, ti ho linkato la guida
<adam996> ahhh graziee
<cristian_c> Alfasus, intendevo quello del ripristino
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non vedevo il kubuntu
<adam996> si ma cmq non me lo faceva masterizzare sopra la iso perche non era vuoto il cd
<adam996> sennò avrei fatto cosi
<krabador> adam996, questo è un altro tipo di problema
<adam996> cmq grazie
<krabador> adam996, i dvd r si cancellano
<krabador> rw
<krabador> si cancellano, per masterizzarci sopra le iso, con la giusta procedura
<adam996> vado a comprare un dvd
<krabador> se si vuole che funzionino
<cristian_c> Alfasus, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=529769&p=4705164#p4705164
<adam996> rw? r è ql normale giusto?
<krabador> rw riscrivibile
<krabador> r normale
<adam996> evoglia a girare in rete
<adam996> manomale che avete messo il supporto chat
<adam996> favoloso grazie acora
<krabador> adam996, questo è il canale ufficiale italiano del supporto tecnico ad ubuntu
<adam996> ma dai non l'avevo capito xD
<krabador> adam996, c'è da diversi anni, per qualsiasi cosa riguardante il sistema, torna pure qui
<Alfasus> cristian_c, kubuntu è stato reinstallato. Ora non mi funziona la webcam
<adam996> grazie krabadora
<krabador> adam996, considerando come fai le iso, c'è da essere precisi
<krabador> :D
<krabador> di niente
<adam996> 'r'
<krabador> adam996, hai altre domande?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, 'purtroppo pare che nel live CD di kubuntu 14.04 non esiste l'opzione di Ripristino.'
<cristian_c> non che non vedesse kubuntu
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non ho ripristinato kubuntu, l'ho "reinstallato ex novo (da zero)"
<cristian_c> Alfasus, appunto, mi riferivo al fatto che non comparisse l'opzione
<cristian_c> forse perché il fastboot era abilitato
<cristian_c> Alfasus, riguardo la webcam hercules, avevo notato una guida sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Alfasus, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/DriverOv51xJpeg
<Alfasus> cristian_c, infatti non compariva l'opzione di ripristino. NON ho ancora capito cosa intendi per fastboot.
<cristian_c> anche se forse è diversa
<cristian_c> Alfasus, il fastboot o fast startup è quell'opzione che consente a windows di ibernarsi
<cristian_c> è abilitata di default, e in pratica quando accendi il pc non avvii windows, ma lo 'risvegli' dallo stato di ibernazione
<cristian_c> ma se è attivato windows può non essere riconosciuto da ubuntu
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non ho mai avuto necessità di ibernare windows. non ho avuto problemi con windows.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, 'è abilitata di default'
<cristian_c> non lo fa l'utente manualmente, è già attivata
<cristian_c> e se non ci hai mai messo mano, probabile che lo fosse
<Alfasus> cristian_c, non capisco il nesso fra windows e kubuntu. Quando non vedevo kubuntu partiva un altro kubuntu non windows
<cristian_c> Alfasus, ok
<Alfasus> cristian_c, provo a seguire la guida per la webcam
<cristian_c> Alfasus, allora è possibile che tu non avessi seguito l'installazione guidata
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai gli id della webcam?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, comunque, sì, mi ero confuso, se il fastboot è attivo non dovrebbe comparire l'opzione 'installa accanto a windows'
<cristian_c> ma qui si parlava dell'opzione 'aggiorna ubuntu' che è una questione legata all'installazione guidata precedente
<Alfasus> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10175161/
<cristian_c> Alfasus, driver uvc
<cristian_c> 06f8:3007 	Hercules Dualpix Chat and Show 	Guillemot Corp. 	
<cristian_c> è supportata
<Alfasus> cristian_c, come su installa il driver uvc?
<Alfasus> si*
<cristian_c> Alfasus, hai detto che prima della reinstallazione funzionava
<cristian_c> Alfasus, scollegala e ricollegala alla porta usb
<cristian_c> Alfasus, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<Alfasus> cristian_c, la webcam funzionava con il kubuntu che c'era prima e che ho piallato. Non ricordo cosa avevo fatto nella precedente installazione per far funzionare la webcam. Non so ora se è installato il driver uvc.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, quindi non va di default?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, fai come indicato
<Alfasus> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10175537/
<Alfasus> cristian_c, ora funziona
<Alfasus> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> Alfasus, come hai risollto?
<cristian_c> *risolto
<Alfasus> cristian_c, semplicemente riattaccando il cavo.
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Alfasus, su winz funziona regolamente?
<cristian_c> o hai trovato problemi anche in quel caso?
<Alfasus> cristian_c, su win ha sempre funzionato. Ora non so.
<cristian_c> Alfasus, prova pure su winz
<cristian_c> verifica che non ci sia un problema fisico
<cristian_c> magari un cavo difettoso
<cristian_c> o un problema alle porte usb
<Alfasus> cristian_c, farò la verifica che mi consigli. Ora debbo andare. Grazie di nuovo
<ruler> Ho un problema di freeze sporadico con xubuntu, ho effettuato il test ram e non sta trovando errori
<krabador> ruler, freeze sporadico, in cui la macchina si blocca completamente?
<ruler> Si si blocca e metá delle volte lo schermo diventa tutto a strisce, altre volte si blocca sull'immagine
<ruler> Il PC é un aspire e390 AMD sempron 3500+ (k8 chipset) 1,75gb di ram, nVidia GeForce 6100 condivisa
<ruler> Avevo installato fedora, fino alla 15 e funzionava bene, windows non da problemi
<ruler> Ho provato a installare driver proprietari ma il problema é uguale, re installando da zero stesso problema
<krabador> ruler, se lo schermo mostra artefatti, allora il cerchio si restringe al chip video, a partire dal driver nouveau, fino alla possibilità che stia andando
<krabador> ruler, differenti sistemi, interpellano diversamente l'hardware
<krabador> xubuntu quale versione?
<ruler> nel senso che non dovrebbe essere hardware il problema, l'unica cosa di strano spono
<ruler> Sono*
<ruler> Un banco RAM da 1gb oltre a 2 banchi ram da 512 di serie
<ruler> Xubuntu 14.10, driver proprietari danno lo stesso problema, su fedora funzionavano bene i proprietari
<krabador> ruler, i freezes, sono quasi sempre un problema hardware
<krabador> ruler, differenti sistemi, nelle differenti versioni, non fanno installare le stesse versioni del driver
<ruler> Come posso muovermi per capire cosa da problemi? Qualche log?
<krabador> il driver nouveau , con quella generazione di schede sembra avere diversi problemi, non rilevati con il driver nvidia 304
<krabador> ruler, cosa stai usando adesso?
<krabador> ruler, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> ruler, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat tail -f /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<ruler> Adesso provo, al momento uso driver free
<ruler> Il primo comanda si blocca su blueman-mechanisn: exiting
<ruler> Il secondo mi dice che non c'è niente da installare e ci sono tre pacchetti che non servono e si possono rimuovere, ma nulla di importante
<krabador> cat tail -f /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<ruler> Non riconosce l'opzione f, poi ho cercato di aprire firefox ed é andato in freeze
<signornessuno> ciao
<ruler> Adesso provo a togliere il banco RAM da 1gb e vedo se con i banchi stock da problemi
<signornessuno> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare un subwoofer esterno?
<krabador> ruler, tail -f /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<krabador> senza cat
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti. qualcuno mi aiuta a capire se ho in uso i b43 o i wl? ho dei problemi con una bcm43228...
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<neramarea> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10176764/
<krabador> neramarea, "driver=wl0"
<neramarea> wl, a quanto pare. ma da driver aggiuntivi ho disattivato STA. ho dato modprobe b43 ecc, ma niente...
<neramarea> come faccio a far partire i b43?
<krabador> neramarea, su quale ubuntu, scusa?
<neramarea> krabador 12.04
<ruler> Con il comando tail -f /var/log/syslog | pastebinit non da output e resta in esecuzione il comando
<krabador> neramarea, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<ruler> ho tolto il banco da 1gb e pare che non dia problemi, è possibile che ci siano problemi se i banchi funzionano a frequenze diverse?
<krabador> ruler, possibile che siano i banchi il controller, eccetera, va a settare la frequenza , come quella piu' alta supportata dal banco che supporta lo standard minore
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10176966/
<ruler> spero sia quel banco a dare problemi anche se con altri sistemi funzionava
<krabador> ruler, se l'hai messo dopo aver usato gli altri sistemi...
<krabador> ruler, il freeze, è quasi sempre un problema hardware
<ruler> un'altra domanda: come faccio a scaricare i pacchetti in italiano che non sono sulla iso di xubuntu, tipo firefox e altri; che nell'installazione di xubuntu non avevo selezionato
<krabador> ruler, nel supporto lingue
<neramarea> krabador non riesco a capire come diamine sono connesso... disattivati STA, b43 non va..... mah...
<ruler> krabador, infatti credo sia il banco ram anche se con fedora e windows funzionava bene
<krabador> neramarea, che problemi ti da la scheda? quella in particolarmodo è indicata funzionare al meglio con  bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> neramarea, ma sei connesso ?
<neramarea> ktrabador sì, connesso... anche dopo aver riavviato...
<krabador> ruler, nel bios la ram va settata , se sono differenti i banchi, con il bus piu' alto supportato dal banco che supporta il bus piu' basso , di quelli installati
<neramarea> non potevo dirlo qui, krabador
<krabador> neramarea, questo esula questo canale dal fornire il tipo di supporto richiesto
<neramarea> io vorrei solo capire perchè non riesco ad attivarli, a dire il vero... comunque googlerò ancora un po'... vediamo se ne vengo a capo...
<lolmalefico> sera a tutti, qualcuno sa aiutarmi a fare un distro upgrade da un desk 9.04 32 bit?
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, non credo tu possa farlo
<cristian_c> la 9.04 non è più supportata da anni
<cristian_c> dovresti installare una nuova release
<lolmalefico> i know, ma stò mettendo mano a una macchina posseduta
<cristian_c> posseduta?
<lolmalefico> l'unica distro di linux che sono riuscito a montargli è una 9.04
<lolmalefico> si dalle 14,10 a ritroso
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, sono cose troppo vecchie
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, non è un buon approccio
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, 1. di che macchina parliamo?
<lolmalefico> è l'unica che ha bottato
<cristian_c> lol
<lolmalefico> HP xw6400 Workstation
<lolmalefico> la ho appena ritirata da un fallimento
<lolmalefico> io ho una 8400 per cui a livello hw non ci sono sostanziali differenze
<lolmalefico> se non una
<lolmalefico> un maledetto LSI Logic 3041e SAS controller, che per assurdo nelle altre distro non è supportato a quanto pare
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, anch'io ho una 8400 nvidia ma è per il mobile
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ma a parte la scheda grafica, quali altre caratteristiche ha?
<lolmalefico> scusa che centra ?
<lolmalefico> parlo sempre di workstation xD
<lolmalefico> il mio modello è una xw8400, mentre quello posseduto è una xw6400
<lolmalefico> ma tornando al principio, nemmeno con qualche barbatrucco si riesce a reperire qualcosa per le old rele?
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, se la workstation è degli anni 60 , hai voglia a paragonarla ai pc di oggi
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ah, scusa pensavo fosse una scheda grafica la 8400, lol
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, se mi dici le caratteristiche, ti posso dire qualcosa
<lolmalefico> è una macchina del 2008
<cristian_c> caratteristiche un po' più dettagliate
<lolmalefico> quad core xeon 5300 *2 16gb ram  nato di base con win vista 64bit in dual bot con red hat entrerprise
<cristian_c> ok
<lolmalefico> 4 hdd sas 300bg 15k rpm 4x2 pc2 5300 ddr2 667 ecc
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, cos'è che non riconosce la 14.04 o la 14.10?
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, dico in live
<lolmalefico> non parte proprio
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, hai fatto i dovuti controlli?
<cristian_c> hash della iso...
<cristian_c> masterizzazione...
<cristian_c> ecc...
<lolmalefico> ho i dischi 10.04 della canonical
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, xeon 5300 è una serie
<lolmalefico> dalla 9.04 alla 14.04 ho tutti i dischi presi sullo store della canonical xD
<cristian_c> puoi essere più preciso sul processore?
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ho capito, ma io parlo di prova in live con una release ancora supportata
<lolmalefico> quad core xeon 5365 3ghz 1333 fbs
<cristian_c> ok
<lolmalefico> telo ho detto andando a ritroso con le distro
<lolmalefico> dalla 14.04 l'unica che parte è la 9.04
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, quale file .iso hai scaricato della 14.04?
<lolmalefico> nessuno
<cristian_c> lol
<lolmalefico> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1151
<lokunos> salve
<lolmalefico> magari così capisci che dischi uso
<lolmalefico> e perchè sono certo che siano funzionanti xD
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, la discussione mi sembra surreale
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ho capito che li hai acquistati
<lokunos> avrei un problemema con il mouse "persistente" qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lolmalefico> non dirlo a me che è da ieri che ci sclero sopra
<lolmalefico> win7 lo monta senza problemi, ma ubuntu no
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, mi puoi dare il nome del disco come appare nel file manager?
<cristian_c> così ci capiamo
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, persistente?
<lolmalefico> lokunos, spara ^_^
<lolmalefico> in che senso il nome che appare? O_o
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, inserisci il disco in un pc, non so quale sistema stai utilizzando in questo momento
<lolmalefico> unicorn
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> nome completo
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, tra l'altro ho chiesto:
<lolmalefico> ubuntu 14.10 xD
<cristian_c> <lolmalefico> dalla 9.04 alla 14.04 ho tutti i dischi presi sullo store della canonical xD
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, guarda , questo è un canale di supporto, si parla seriamente
<cristian_c> se hai reali richieste di supporto
<lolmalefico> installata la 14.04 hafatto l'upgrade, che c'è di strano?
<cristian_c> -.-
<cristian_c> <lolmalefico> sera a tutti, qualcuno sa aiutarmi a fare un distro upgrade da un desk 9.04 32 bit?
<cristian_c> <lolmalefico> l'unica distro di linux che sono riuscito a montargli è una 9.04
<lolmalefico> non è questa la macchina posseduta
<cristian_c> posseduta?
<lolmalefico> si posseduta modello esorcista
<cristian_c> lokunos, no privato
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ti ricordo ancora che siamo in canale di supporto
<cristian_c> se vuoi ricevere supporto, fallo seriamente
<lolmalefico> ok. dove posso trovare un resp delle old relase della 9.04 alla 10.10 lts?
<cristian_c> prego?
<lokunos> oook io sparo, è solo che è una questione abbastanza lunga, ma riassumendo direi che è come se il tasto destro del pc fosse quasi costantemente cliccato
<cristian_c> lokunos, ok, ho capito
<lokunos> la cosa divertente è che questo problema sopravvie da una formattazione completa e il passaggio da windows a ubuntu
<cristian_c> lokunos, e questo non ti fa pensare che il problema possa essere dovuto al mouse in questione?
<lokunos> no
<cristian_c> lol
<lokunos> ho provato altri mouse
<lokunos> ed anche il touchpad ha lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> lokunos, tutto sullo stesso pc?
<lokunos> si
<cristian_c> e forse è un problema del pc
<Carlin0> leva il forse
<cristian_c> visto che non dipende dal sistema operativo utilizzato
<Carlin0> se il problema c'era gia su win
<lokunos> lo so, infatti volevo chiedervi se c'è un modo per disattivare permanentemente l'input del tasto destro
<cristian_c> lokunos, la domanda è irrilevante
<lokunos> e poi modificarlo con una combinazione di tasti
<cristian_c> visto che non dipende dal sistema opeativo, a quanto pare
<lolmalefico> riformulo, dove posso trovare i "new repositories" per poter modificare la sources.list
<lolmalefico> forse è più chiaro cos'i
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ecco
<lokunos> ok facciamo finta che non ho detto nulla riguardo ai problemi precedenti
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ah, vorresti aggirare il problema
<lokunos> è possibile disattivare permanentemente il tasto destro?
<cristian_c> lokunos, no no, sono importanti per capire
<cristian_c> lokunos, ci si può provare
<lolmalefico> si esatto
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> !chat | lokunos
<ubot-it> lokunos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, per eventuali future richieste di supporto, cerca di arrivare dritto al punto
<lolmalefico> cristian_c, si voglio aggirarlo facendo un del softwear invece che capire perchè le altre non salgono
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ok, mi stavo riferendo a lokunos
<cristian_c> con quell'affermazione
<cristian_c> quella del mouse
<lokunos> ok
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, a mio avviso dovresti vedere perché non puoi utilizzare la 14.10 o la 14.04
<cristian_c> spiegando per bene le cose
<lolmalefico> e c'è poco da spiegare purtroppo, quel pc è posseduto veramente. e non capendo perchè le versioni dopo la 9.04 non le avvia neppure ne riconosce i dischi volevo aggirare il problema facendo l'up della 9.04 alla 10.10 e cos'i via
<cristian_c> sì, ma l'approccio dev'essere serio, 'posseduto' non èserio
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, poi l'avvio da live c'entra poco con i dischi sas
<Carlin0> lolmalefico, hai provato anche una installazione da cd minimale ?
<cristian_c> che se il pc ha il lettore dvd, se ne frega dei dischi sas per caricare
<lolmalefico> io sono serio quando dico che è posseduto quel pc visto che senza motivo apparente fa girare e installa senza problemi win 7 ma i dischi dopo la 9.04 di ubuntu non li legge neppure
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, allora sei molto generico
<lolmalefico> si... ha il lettore cd, che passa sul controller sas ^_^
<cristian_c> visto che non spieghi in dettagli un bel nulla su 'non li legge neppure'
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ma non hai detto come viene chiamato il disco dal file manager
<cristian_c> sul pc che stai utilizzando
<cristian_c> e parlo della 14.04 o 14.10
<lolmalefico> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 da propietà dentro il disco da questo come nome
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi va bene per quel processore
<cristian_c> che è uno xeon a 64 bit
<cristian_c> che poi ci vanno anche quelli a 32 bit, a dir la verità
<lolmalefico> giusto per, ho provato anche le 32bit stesso problema
<lolmalefico> i know
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, hai detto che passa attraverso il controller sas
<cristian_c> il lettore, intendo
<lolmalefico> si
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, riesci ad aggirare il problema?
<cristian_c> collegando il lettore a una porta usb, ad esempio
<cristian_c> o utilizzando una pendrive usb
<lolmalefico> provato
<lolmalefico> ma nulla
<cristian_c> eh, ma lì il sas non c'entra
<cristian_c> non dipende dal sas
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, quindi hai un lettore dvd usb?
<cristian_c> per capirsi
<lolmalefico> se smonto fisicamente il controller sas e metto su hdd sata passando per il controller della mobo nessun problema
<lokunos> grazie dell'aiuto
<lolmalefico> si
<lolmalefico> un dvd esterno lg
<lolmalefico> su usb, e un dvd interno su sata
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ok, allora qual è il problema a fare così?
<lolmalefico> sacrificare 4hdd praticamente nuovi di pacca sas da 300gb a 15k rpm per ripiegare un un sata da 7200 >.>
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, io intendevo il caricamento in live
<cristian_c> una volta installato, non ti importa
<cristian_c> visto che il tuo interesse era l'installazione del sistema
<lolmalefico> tu dici lo installi sul sata e poi rimonti il controller sas e gli hdd giusto?
<cristian_c> sempre che tu abbia reali esigenze di supporto
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, l'hai provato?
<lolmalefico> si
<cristian_c> e ovviamente non è cambiato nulla, giusto?
<lolmalefico> come monto il controller quello della mobo viene escluso e non posso modificare questa cosa manco da bios
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, mi sfugge il problema comunque
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, puoi sempre utilizzare il lettore usb
<cristian_c> senza smontare il sas
<lolmalefico> tbh, a me servia solo saèpere dove trovare i repository per le old version >.>
<cristian_c> però se ho capito bene quello che hai detto, il controller della scheda madre non è attivo quando è montato il sas
<lolmalefico> esatto
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, e ti è già stato fornito un link, se è quello che ti interessa
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, ma stai cavillando su altre questioni
<lolmalefico> ti ho solo spiegato il perchè non posso installare un altra versione più recente e da li è partito il tutto >.>
<cristian_c> che se avessi veramente necessità di supporto, non faresti
<lolmalefico> comunque per il link grazie :D
<cristian_c> lolmalefico, le cose si possono aggirare
<cristian_c> sopratutto perché via usb le cose si possono collegare
<cristian_c> senza chiamare in causa il controller dei dischi sulla mobo
<cristian_c> poi se è una questione di bios, non è il posto giusto per parlarne
<lolmalefico> tranquillo, grazie per il link, mo provo al volo a vedere se funzionano ancora quelli o sono stati abbandonati anche quelli >.>
<lolmalefico> tnx alot
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-12
<vice_> ciao, ho avviato nautilus , mi compare questa scritta è normale?     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10181612/
<vice_> sono errori?
<viceee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10181612/
<viceee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10181612/
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<wanderluciosb> ciao a tutti
<wanderluciosb> ho un problema  con il mio wifi no riesco a connettermi via wifi, solo cavo
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<gabria87> ragazzi ho un problema, si tratta della reinstallazione di ubuntu tramite usb
<superstep> che problema gabria87
<gabria87> continua a darmi il messaggio dice "invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<gabria87> e poi la scritta "boot: "
<superstep> gabria87, come hai inserito l'immagine sulla penna, hai fatto copia-incolla vero?
<gabria87> in attesa di qualcosa che evidentemente devo mettere io
<gabria87> no
<gabria87> ho fatto una live usb con unetbootin
<gabria87> col ubuntu 14.10
<superstep> ok, la versione che hai scaricato era compatibile con l'architettura del tuo processore?
<gabria87> sì, per x64
<superstep> dal bios hai selezionato la periferica giusta?
<gabria87> certo
<superstep> ok, magari e' andato storto qualcosa durante il flash sulla partizione
<gabria87> come risolvo?
<superstep> prova a rifleshare sulla chiavetta
<superstep> prima magari controlla la somma hash di quello che hai scaricato con quella sul sito
<superstep> magari quello che hai scaricato ha perso dei pezzi
<gabria87> io avevo formattato la usb in fat 32, è giusto intanto?
<gabria87> e poi ho fatto partire con unetbootin la iso scaricata direttamente dal sito
<superstep> gabria87, mmm... io utilizzo ext, non ho mai provato fat
<gabria87> ext quindi?
<gabria87> ok
<superstep> prova a controllare il checksum del file scaricato
<gabria87> cos'è il checksum?
<superstep> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum
<superstep> sei su windows o su linux?
<gabria87> la chat l'ho da mac, e il mac non mi legge la chiavetta se non in fat 32 (me l'ha detto al primo tentativo di installazione della live usb)
<superstep> allora, probabilmente anche il mac ha questo programma
<superstep> il programma md5sum restituisce il l'hash del file
<gabria87> ...per me è abaro...
<superstep> apri un terminale e digita md5sum /path/del/download.iso
<superstep> apri un terminale e' arabo?
<gabria87> l'avevo detto per la riga precedente
<superstep> ok, apri un terminale
<superstep> poi spostati nella directory di download
<superstep> cd Download (o qualsiasi posto in cui hai messo il file)
<gabria87> cmq quello che mi stai indicando è fattibile anche per la versione live di ubuntu? (specifico, se non fosse stato già chiaro, che non sono molto pratica)
<superstep> poi md5sum nome_della_iso_scaricata.iso
<superstep> gabria ti voglio far controllare se il file che hai scaricato e' esattamente uguale a quello che c'e' sul sito
<superstep> a volte capita per grossi file che il download sia impreciso
<superstep> per questo si utilizza il checksum
<gabria87> ok
<gabria87> aspe che faccio le operazioni da terminale
<superstep> gabria87, una volta che ti sara' restituisto l'hash controlla se corrisponde con quello rilasciato da ubuntu (http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum#Impronte_di_Ubuntu)
<bertifox> vorreo installare lubuntu su di un computer datato. Ho scaricato il file .iso. Ora cosa devo fare? devo per forza salvarlo su un cd o posso anche metterlo si di una chiavetta Usb da collegare al pc su cui installare Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> bertifox, se hai un cd, masterizzalo
<cristian_c> bertifox, se hai usb, accertati che il pc supporti il boot da usb
<cristian_c> bertifox, in caso affermativo, utilizza il programma apposito per creare la live
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gabria_87> sono sempre io (ho loggato dal pc col quale ho aperto il terminale così non devo ricopiare a mano...) , una volta digitato md5sum.. mi è spuntato "md5sum: /path/del/download.iso: File o directory non esistente
<gabria_87> "
<superstep> gabria_87, xD
<gabria_87> che succede?
<superstep> devi sostituire /path/del/downlaod.iso con il reale path
<superstep> io ho messo quello perche' non posso sapere quale sia il percorso in cui lo hai scaricato
<gabria_87> che è? (sono ingorante in materia, lh' detto?)
<superstep> se lo hai scaricato in Download e la tua cartella si chiama scaricati
<superstep> xD
<superstep> allora
<gabria_87> aaahhhh ok
<superstep> sei sul Mac?
<gabria_87> no no, su ubuntu, volevo interagire con ubuntu dal mac, ma poi è una para copiare e incollare quello che mi spunta sul terminale
<gabria_87> cmq ok, quindi se il file iso l'ho sul desktop devo digitare md5sum /desktop/del/ubuntu.iso?
<superstep> no
<gabria_87> e cosa allora?
<superstep> md5sum /home/<TuoUtente>/Scrivania/ubuntu_.NONSOCHEVERSIONEHAISCARICATO.iso
<superstep> supponendo che la tua scrivania sia la directory Scrivania
<gabria_87> ok :)
<david1919> Ciao a tutti
<gabria_87> sì, quello certo, dai!
<david1919> Ragazzi ho un Problema
<david1919> Ho scaricato ieri l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<david1919> Partiva tutto bene. ..ma dopo ke ho fatto l'aggiornamento non mi fa scaricare più niente
<superstep> gabria_87, mentre digiti un path puoi utilizzare tab per autocompletare il path
<cristian_c> david1919, in particolare, quali problemi riscontri?
<david1919> Mi dice ke il pacchetto non può essere installato par causa di un errore con quello gia installato
<cristian_c> david1919, apri un terminale
<superstep> gabria_87, se ti da file not found ovviamente hai sbagliato la posizione del file
<cristian_c> david1919, e digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> david1919, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | david1919
<ubot-it> david1919: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<david1919> Un attimo. ..devo aprire il pc...sono fal mio cel
<aleGs> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema: ho una macchina nella quale vi era un dualboot w8/w7, come consigliatomi da krabador e cristian_c ho "iallato" la partizione di windows 7 per quindi così installare ubuntu GNOME, tutto è andato er il meglio, poi ho installato il GRUB e ho avuto l'accesso al nuov sistema installato sulla macchina tranquillamente,  così
<aleGs> ho sento il pc. oggi però cercando di accendere il pc ed utilizzare ubuntu... non posso: all'avvio della macchina il BIOS mi avverte che manca un driver (problema che vi è da parecchio, è un pc che non uso io personalmente), ma non dovrebbe essere questo il problema perchè è tutto funzionato tranquillamente. comunque, vedo il GRUB, dò il comando er
<aleGs>  fare partire ubuntu, ma questo non carica, lo schermo mi si spegne continuamente e adesso, a 5-6 minuti dalla scelta del sistema dal GRUBv2 lo schermo non da segni di vita... cosa uò essere successo??
<aleGs> *scusate, sono dal cell e ho collegato una tastiera per scrivere più velocemente, ma il tasto P è un poco farlocco*
<gabria_87> ok, mi è spuntato questo "08494b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803  /home/gabry/Desktop/ubuntu-14.10.iso
<superstep> ok gabria_87 aspetta
<gabria_87> ok
<superstep> gabria_87, hai detto che hai scaricato la versione amd64?
<gabria_87> sì...
<gabria_87> non risulta? :\
<superstep> gabria_87, no il file e' perfetto
<gabria_87> ah, almeno questo! :)
<superstep> gabria_87, ho hai sbagliato a fleshare su chiavetta, o il processore non e' della famiglia amd64
<gabria_87> e quindi che sbaglio?
<gabria_87> uhm...
<superstep> gabria_87, oppure sbagli a montare il disco
<gabria_87> come faccio a capire dove sbaglio?
<superstep> gabria_87, allora formatta la penna, e rifai la procedura di installazione su chiavetta
<superstep> gabria_87, hai la scatoletta del processore per dirmi che processore e'?
<stefano_261283> ciao a tutti!
<gabria_87> okuhm...no, ma non spunta dalle info di sistema?
<david1919> Esco dal cel e rientro dal pc
<cristian_c> aleGs, non credo che il bios si occupi di driver
<stefano_261283> ho un problema con flash player...
<stefano_261283> non riesco ad aggiornarlo!
<superstep> gabria_87, dipende che sistema c'e' su quella macchina?
<cristian_c> aleGs, quanti sistemi operativi sono presenti sul pc?
<glpiana> stefano_261283, probabile che tu non possa aggiornarlo
<glpiana> stefano_261283, flash per linux è fermo alla versione 11
<stefano_261283> glpiana, ma su firefox mi esce un messaggio di errore...
<gabria87> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-57 × 2, dovrebbe essere lui no?
<stefano_261283> glpiana, quindi è normale?
<glpiana> stefano_261283, che messaggio di errore e facendo cosa?
<aleGs> cristian_c: so che non dovrebbe, ma il BIOS ha il comito di occuarsi delle eriferiche basiche, i driver di tastiera e hardisk dovrebbero essere in ROM e quindi se ne occua il BIOS, comunque, adesso ho w8/ubuntuGNOME.
<stefano_261283> glpiana, un attimo ho chiuso la pagina
<cristian_c> aleGs, che tipo di driver?
<superstep> gabria87, aspetta controllo
<cristian_c> aleGs, hai detto che il bios segnala la mancanza di un driver
<gabria87> ciao glpiana :) sto cercando di reinstallare come mi hai consigliato tu ieri, ma ora ho problemi anche con la reinstallazione -_- superstep
<gabria87> ok
<superstep> gabria87, si e' 64 bit l'instruction set, compatibile con amd64
<gabria87> ottime notizie, no? :)
<glpiana> superstep, beh, cera scritto nel nome del processore, athlon 64
<cristian_c> lol
<superstep> gabria87, devi provare a rifare l'installazione sulla penna, se hai altre periferiche usb attaccate al pc staccale
<glpiana> gabria87, con cosa hai preparato la penna?
<gabria87> ok, con gparted, giusto?
<superstep> glpiana, per scrupoli ho guardato la scheda tecnina
<stefano_261283> glpiana, l'esecuzione del plugin obsoleto "Abobe Flash" su www.facebook.com è stata bloccata da Firefox
<superstep> glpiana, non mi andava di dire si senza aver controllato
<gabria87> prima l'ho formattata con gparted, poi ho proceduto con unetbootin
<glpiana> gabria87, da windows?
<superstep> glpiana, magari 64 era la dimensione della cache
<gabria87> no, ubuntu
<gabria87> XD
<glpiana> gabria87, prova a farla con il programma già incluso in ubuntu
<glpiana> !usb | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<stefano_261283> glpiana, poi in fondo due tasti continua blocco e attiva...
<david1919> Ho acceso adesso il pc dove i eri ho installato Ubuntu. ...non so perché ma le scritte sono titte enormiiiii il luogo..... la app tutto...gigante come mai????
<gabria87> superstep ok :)
<gabria87> ma la chiavetta la riformatto?
<glpiana> stefano_261283, se vai su attiva dovrebbe andare, sempre che l'applicazione non richieda versioni più recenti
<gabria87> superstep qual'è il formato + adatto?
<superstep> gabria87, fa tutto l'installer
<stefano_261283> ok
<glpiana> stefano_261283, flash lo hai installato dai repository di ubutnu?
<cristian_c> david1919, chiedi al possessore del pc cos'ha fatto
<superstep> gabria87, pensa l'installer a tutto
<stefano_261283> bho?
<stefano_261283> glpiana, non mi aveva mai dato questo messaggio di errore
<david1919> E come faccio
<glpiana> stefano_261283, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<gabria87> spunta questo -_- "Errore nel collegare l'immagine disco GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error setting up loop device /dev/loop2: Invalid argument (udisks-error-quark, 0) "
<aleGs> cristian_c: è un attimo, credo sia un  falso allarme, dice che ha finito il check dei driver, ma non ha trovato drive. comuqneu windows funziona ho verificato.. ubuntu no :S
<cristian_c> david1919, a fare cosa? A chiedere al possessore del pc?
<glpiana> gabria87, facendo cosa?
<stefano_261283> glpiana, mi da: ii  flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.424ubuntu0.14
<david1919> Sì. ..io non capisco un azz.
<cristian_c> aleGs, definisci 'ubuntu no'
<glpiana> stefano_261283, oki, è l'ultima disponibile per linux. vedi se attivando il plugin risolvi
<stefano_261283> ok grazie!
<superstep> gabria87, mmm...
<cristian_c> david1919, si tratta di contattare il proprietario del pc e chiedergli cos'ha combinato
<cristian_c> david1919, ti hanno delegato per risolvere il problema?
<gabria87> glpiana aprendo con "monta immagini disco"
<david1919> No...il pc e qui...
<david1919> E mio
<glpiana> gabria87, monta immagini che c'entra?
<gabria87> ...ok, ho sbagliato...che devo fare?
<glpiana> gabria87, hai aperto la guida che ti ho indicato?
<superstep> gabria87, devi aprire il programma che si chiama crea dischi d'avvio
<david1919> Io non ho fatto niente. ..ieri ho scaricato. ..aggiornato
<cristian_c> david1919, ok, mi sono confuso con aleGs
<gabria87> ma con brasero non funge?
<glpiana> david1919, dopo aggiornamento avevi riavviato il sistema?
<glpiana> gabria87, ma devi fare una pennetta o un dvd?
<cristian_c> david1919, comunque, digita il comando indicato
<david1919> Fato quello che c'era scritto. ...apt-get install -f...
<glpiana> gabria87, tu parli di penna e quindi brasero no nva bene, serve ad altro
<david1919> E non mi ha risolto nient
<stefano_261283> glpiana, sembra andare...
<aleGs> cristian_c:il messaggio esatto al bootstrap della macchina è "JMicron Technology Corp. PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller BIOS v1.06.65.    Detect drives done, no any drive found." quindi, non parla di driver ma di drive, mmh, ubuntu non funziiona nel senso che ho il GRUB che mi chiede quale sistema oerativo caricare, se scelgo windows allora funzi
<aleGs> ona, se scelgo ubuntu invece la macchina lavora, ma lo schermo resta spento.
<superstep> gabria87, no
<david1919> Adrsso lo riacceso e tutto mi e apparso gigante
<gabria87> mi hai inviato una guida oggi? o quella di ieri? glpiana lo volevo fare su dvd, ma mi da continuamente errore, sto riprovando su usb
<superstep> gabria87, devi utilizzare il programma creatore dischi d'avvio
<gabria87> ah ok
<gabria87> superstep ok ok
<glpiana> david1919, apri un terminale, scrivi di nuovo sudo apt-get -f install               e se ottieni output mettilo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | david1919
<ubot-it> david1919: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aleGs> cristian_c:il pc è di mio fratello, non lha toccato dopo che io ho installato ubuntu, ho solo sento il pc
<cristian_c> aleGs, quindi mi sembra di ricordare che tu fossi quello con i due dischi di dimensione uguali
<david1919> Solo ke adesso sono da cel
<cristian_c> e avevo ipotizzato che fossero in raid in origine
<gabria87> superstep  guarda qui
<cristian_c> per installare windows su uno e ubuntu sull'altro
<aleGs> cristian_c: no, io ho due dischi, ma non avevamo arlato di questo
<glpiana> david1919, il pc dov'è?
<cristian_c> aleGs, eri tu quello che aveva scollegato il disco con windows?
<aleGs> cristian_c: no, io volevo installare ubuntu al posto di win7
<aleGs> cristian_c: nono
<cristian_c> aleGs, ma avevi anche win 8, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> sul pc
<aleGs> avevo w8/w7, ho tolto il 7 e ho messo ubuntu
<david1919> Davanti a me solo ke non e connesso a internet
<aleGs> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> david1919, ti avevo indicato un altro comando
<glpiana> david1919, e non hai modo di collegarlo?
<cristian_c> aleGs, allora ricordo bene
<gabria87> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/tJ6qtVdSNmBgCUkZXR4A
<david1919> Adesso ci provo l
<cristian_c> aleGs, avevi cancellato il contenuto del secondo disco, giusto?
<glpiana> gabria87, ma perchè apri rogrammi a caso?
<gabria87> ......
<glpiana> *programmi
<glpiana> gabria87, hai aperto la guida che ti ho indicato?
<glpiana> !usb | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<aleGs> cristian_c: i due sistemi sono sullo stesso disco in due artizioni differenti, il secondo disco è per i dati
<cristian_c> ok
<superstep> gabria87, e' molto semplice, apri la dash, ci scrivi dischi d'avvio, ti esce il programma creatore dischi d'avvio, lo apri, selezioni la chiavetta e l'iso e vai
<david1919> Adesso ci provo a connettermi
<david1919> Ma come mai e tutto gigante
<aleGs> cristian_c: provo a ripristinare il grub?
<glpiana> david1919, non lo so al momento, vediamo di capirlo
<cristian_c> aleGs, può essere un problema con il radi
<cristian_c> aleGs, prova
<gabria87> ok ok, ci sono ora superstep ^^'
<cristian_c> aleGs, ma il punto è vedere in live com'è messa la situazione dei dischi
<david1919> E lento da morire
<glpiana> david1919, non ho fretta, sono in fase digestiva
<superstep> gabria87, perfetto, dovresti vedere gia' la iso, e dovresti poter selezionare la chiavetta, non ti resta che avviare il processo ed immettere la password quando te lo chiede
<gabria87> avevo semplicemente aperto il file iso col menù a finestra "apri con -> creazione immagini disco"
<aleGs> cristian_c: ok, mi appresto a fare partire la live
<superstep> gabria87, non va bene per le immagini bootabili come linux
<glpiana> superstep, più che altro serve a tutt'altro
<cristian_c> david1919, che pc è quello?
<cristian_c> quali caratteristiche ha?
<superstep> glpiana, volendo uno ci puo' anche masterizzare un file iso, ma non e' che lo esegui cosi'
<gabria87> pensavo fosse quello, scusate ^^'
<david1919> Un compag...prima c'era sopra vista
<glpiana> superstep, lasciamo stare, non importa
<gabria87> cmq lo sta facendo :)
<cristian_c> david1919, di quale pc si tratta?
<superstep> glpiana, <3
<cristian_c> david1919, che caratteristiche ha?
<gabria87> sperando vada bene in fase di reinstallazione
<david1919> Non so come connettermi con wifi
<glpiana> gabria87, tu prma lo provi e poi nel caso lo installi
<superstep> gabria87, speriamo, incrocio le dita per te
<gabria87> eh, speriamo
<glpiana> la scienza....
<glpiana> david1919, niente cavo?
<aleGs> cristian_c: ok sono nella live, rispristino il grub o vuoi che faccia qualcosa prima?
<cristian_c> aleGs, apri gparted
<gabria87> superstep ieri sono impazzita col cd (fatto con brasero)...mi dava errori fino a stamattina
<cristian_c> aleGs, e posta una schermata
<superstep> gabria87, ovviamente se la procedura e' sbagliata, riprovare tante volte non la rendera' giusta
<david1919> No niente
<david1919> Adesso devo andare. ..il piccolo si e svegliato
<david1919> Piu tardi ci riprovo
<gabria87> ok, a quanto pare è andato tutto bene...speriamo bene ora...riavvio e vi faccio sapere, grazie per l'aiuto e il sostegno intanto :) <3
<glpiana> david1919, scrivi nel terminale: lspci  e cerca la riga con la aprola Network. dimmi che marca è
<glpiana> david1919, oki, ciao
<david1919> Grazie mille a tutti
<aleGs> cristian_c: http://i61.tinypic.com/2q21u0x.jpg _______gparted
<SpawnKiller95> Salve ho un problema con Xubuntu, ovvero l'audio non si sente, ovvero si sente ma a livello veramente basso eppure ho il volume al massimo cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<SpawnKiller95> ok
<cristian_c> aleGs, non si può avere una foto ingrandita?
<aleGs> si, su cosa?
<cristian_c> aleGs, l'hai scattata da troppo lontano
<cristian_c> aleGs, premi stamp
<aleGs> si sono un idioa posso mandarti lo screen
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, ora, metti qualcosa di sottofondo e comincia muovere i vari volumi
<cristian_c> aleGs, manda pure
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, dovresti avere quantomeno PCM e Master, ma potrebbe esserci anche pc speaker
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, questi dovrebbero essere i generali dell'output
<aleGs2> cristian_c:  sono sempre io, ma dalla live, ecco lo screen> http://i57.tinypic.com/fnusxt.png
<SpawnKiller95> e dove li trovo? scusa ma ho installato da poco xubuntu
<gabria87> ndovinate?...."failed to load COM32 file menu.c32" T_T
<gabria87> e poi "boot: _ "
<gabria87> che posso fare?
<gabria87> lo sta ripetendo all'infinito T_T
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, hai aperto alsamixer?
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: live    e poi premi invio
<SpawnKiller95> si
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, si è aperto un mixer?
<gabria87> loading live...failed :no such file or directory
<glpiana> gabria87, dovrebbe caricare comunque. è un bug della 14.10
<gabria87> che culo... -_-
<glpiana> gabria87, dagli un attimo di tempo
<cristian_c> aleGs2, sda3 ed sda4 sono dischi gemelli
<cristian_c> probabilmente i dischi raid
<cristian_c> aleGs2, ma sda3 ha un problema
<cristian_c> aleGs2, è un pc con bios uefi, per caso?
<glpiana> gabria87, se ti ha ridato boot invece scrivi live e premi invio, cercando di non far coincidere i tempi con quelli in cui lui scrive a schermo
<gabria87> quindi? ha ripreso a dare "failed to load com32 file menu.c32" "boot: _ "
<SpawnKiller95> se per mixer intendi una finestra dove mi dice scheda processore ecc si
<aleGs2> cristian_c: sda3 non la legge, ma e' la partizione di windows che funziona, no ha bios normale
<glpiana> SpawnKiller95, ecco, lì non vedi delle colonne?
<gabria87> già scritto live, e quindi poi "loading live...failed: no such file or directory"
<cristian_c> aleGs2, prova a ripristinare il grub
<cristian_c> per vedere se si risolve
<gabria87> sono gli unici messaggio che spuntano
<glpiana> gabria87, se ti ha ridato boot invece scrivi live e premi invio, cercando di non far coincidere i tempi con quelli in cui lui scrive a schermo
<aleGs2> cristian_c: faccio
<SpawnKiller95> nulla solo i tasti da premere per vedere la scheda il processore e aiuti
<gabria87> ....forse non capisco....devo scrivere live prima che mi appaia di nuovo "failed..." ?
<gabria87> quindi mentre c'è scritto "boot: _ "?
<gabria87> ragazzi...?
<SpawnKiller95> ok risolto grazie infinite glpaina!
<aleGs> cristian_c: ho ripristinato il grub, adesso dopo che parte e scelgo ubuntu come sistema mi resta il grigio del grub sullo schermo e tutto appare fermo
<cristian_c> aleGs, in gparted continua a esserci il problema alla partizione?
<cristian_c> aleGs, dove hai reinstallato il grub?
<aleGs> cristian_c: in gparted dovrei andare a riavviare la live, ma si, anche ieri avevo il "warning" su sda3, comunque, ho fatto questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> aleGs, in live digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> e sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> aleGs, ma leggo sul web che il problema è dovuto alla configurazione radi
<cristian_c> *raid
<cristian_c> il controller raid jmicron
<cristian_c> quindi controlla i connettori dei dischi
<aleGs> cristian_c: http://i62.tinypic.com/2iasyl3.jpg kernel panic
<cristian_c> aleGs, probabilmente ci sono opzioni nel bios per disattivare
<cristian_c> aleGs, ?
<cristian_c> in live?
<aleGs> cristian_c: ho tolto la penna usb e ho riavviato e dopo la scelta dal grub di ubuntu ecco questo messaggio
<aleGs> Scusa Ho chiuso la pagina x sbaglio
<aleGs> cristian_c: dicevo, dopo il GRUB scelgo ubuntu e ho questo
<alegs1> Cristian mi leggi?
<cristian_c> alegs1, ti ho un po' detto cosa fare
<cristian_c> nel caso specifico
<alegs1> Puoi riscrivere pls mi si è refreshata la pagina
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aleGs, in live digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aleGs, ma leggo sul web che il problema è dovuto alla configurazione radi
<aleGs1> cristian_c: porca eva mi ri refresha la pagina, riposti un ultima volta, scusa e apprezzo la tua pazienza..
<aleGs1> cristian_c: faccio partire la live
<cristian_c> aleGs1, aleGs1 utilizza un client se proprio non riesci
<cristian_c> o consulta il log del canale
<gabria87> qualcuno mi può aiutare? :\
<cristian_c> non posso sempre stare a ripostare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aleGs1> cristian_c:tranquillo devo aver risolto, capisco scusa, controllo i log
<cristian_c> aleGs1, comunque, in sintesi, digita: sudo fdisk -l  e sudo parted -l, tutto in live
<cristian_c> aleGs1, e leggendo sul web il problema è della configurazione raid, quindi controlla nel bios eventuali opzioni per disattivare raid
<aleGs1> ok, sono nel bios, menu periferiche integrate, ho l'opzione onboard SATA Controller abilitata, l'onboard SATA mode e' impostata su AHCI, ma ci sono più opzioni (Native IDE, RAID, AHCI)  c'entra qualcosa?
<aleGs1> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> aleGs1, non so, consulta il manuale del tuo pc
<cristian_c> a riguardo
<gabria87> io speravo cmq che glpiana o superstep rispondesse
<gabria87> non l'avevo con te cristian_c
<aleGs1> http://i62.tinypic.com/2iasyl3.jpg
<ExPBoy> !pazienza | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> gabria87, allora
<glpiana> gabria87, sei riuscito almeno una volta a scrivere live e premere invio prima che il sistema facesse apparire scritte a schermo?
<gabria87> aaaahhh..intendevi questo....
<aleGs_live> ragazzi non so chi abbia seguito la discussione con cristian, ma non so come comportarmi, ecco un pastebin di sudo fdisk -l e sudo parted -l http://pastebin.com/W30Gyg2w, ho un kernel panic alla scelta di ubuntu come sistema da GRUB e non so come far
<gabria87> il punto è che le scritte mi spuntano subito dopo aver ammaccato f8
<gabria87> quindi subito dopo f8 devo scrivere live?
<aleGs_live> il problema e che ieri funzionava tutto, il modo piu veloce e reinstallare tutto?
<glpiana> gabria87, quando ti appare l'errore del com32 o quel che è, ti appare boot:
<glpiana> giusto?
<gabria87> sì
<glpiana> gabria87, lì devi scrivere live           per poi premere invio
<gabria87> eh...lo faccio
<gabria87> ma poi spunta loading live...failed: no such file or directory"
<glpiana> gabria87, però mentre scrivi live e premi invio non devi dargli il tempo di mettere a schermo altra roba
<gabria87> e mi spunta SUBITO DOPO aver dato invio
<gabria87> in automatico
<glpiana> gabria87, oki, cerchiamo di applicare il workaround
<gabria87> ok, dimmi che devo fare
<gabria87> intanto ho spento
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti,posso chiedere se nel canale posso avere supporto su un problema di utilizzo cpu su lato Windows?
<glpiana> gabria87, anzitutto avvia il sistema normalemnte, in modo da poter mettere mano alla usb. dobbiamo copiarci dentro dei file
<glpiana> !topic | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<gabria87> glpiana ok
<gabria87> lo sto avviando normalmente
<gabria87> fortuna che ho sto mac qui intanto
<gabria87> ok, ora?
<glpiana> gabria87, che sistema hai sul pc?
<gabria87> ubuntu
<glpiana> gabria87, numero
<gabria87> 14.10, ma lo devo reinstallare, come mi hai consigliato tu ieri
<glpiana> gabria87, allora scrivi in un terminale: ls /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/
<gabria87> ok, ora?
<glpiana> ti ha elencato dei file, giusto?
<gabria87> non so cosa siano ste scritte onestamente (scusa l'ignoranza)...ma sì, una serie di cose...che devo fare?
<glpiana> gabria87, ci saranno menu3.c32, libmenu.c32 e altro
<gabria87> eccoli cat.c32        dmi.c32       ifplop.c32       lua.c32       rosh.c32
<gabria87> chain.c32      dmitest.c32   kbdmap.c32       mboot.c32     sanboot.c32
<gabria87> cmd.c32        elf.c32       kontron_wdt.c32  meminfo.c32   sdi.c32
<gabria87> cmenu.c32      ethersel.c32  ldlinux.c32      menu.c32      sysdump.c32
<gabria87> config.c32     gfxboot.c32   lfs.c32          pci.c32       syslinux.c32
<glpiana> gabria_87, non ti ho chiesto di copiarli qui
<gabria_87> ok, scusa...non mi ricordo il link del paste
<glpiana> gabria_87, ora, la chiavetta è inserita?
<gabria_87> la inserisco subito...
<gabria_87> ora che faccio?
<glpiana> gabria_87, dovresti dirmi cosa ottieni scrivendo nel terminale: ls /media
<gabria87> questo "gabry@gabry-EASYNOTE-MX52-B-079:~$ ls /media
<gabria87> gabry£
<gabria87> *"gabry@gabry-EASYNOTE-MX52-B-079:~$ ls /media
<gabria87> gabry"
<gabria87> ora?
<glpiana> gabria87, cioè non elenca nulla?
<gabria87> gabry@gabry-EASYNOTE-MX52-B-079:~$ ls /media
<gabria87> gabry
<gabria87> gabry@gabry-EASYNOTE-MX52-B-079:~$
<gabria87> era il nome della chiavetta prima di formattarla
<gabria87> ma è strano riappaia
<glpiana> gabria87, ok, scrivi: ls /media/gabry            e dovresti vederci dentro direcotry bin etc mnt home etc
<glpiana> gabria87, dammi solo conferma
<gabria87> no, da questo " 8618-EF38"
<glpiana> gabria87, ah oki, adesso c'è il nome utente prima
<gabria87> ...tradotto?
<glpiana> gabria87, perfetto. ora scrivi nel terminale: sudo cp /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/libcom32.c32 /media/gabry/8618-EF38
<glpiana> gabria87, poi scrivi:  sudo cp /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/libutil.c32 /media/gabry/8618-EF38
<gabria87> ok, fatto tutt'e due
<gabria87> ora?
<glpiana> gabria87, poi: sudo cp /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/menu.c32 /media/gabry/8618-EF38
<gabria87> fatto
<glpiana> gabria87, infine: sudo cp /usr/lib/syslinux/modules/bios/gfxboot.c32 /media/gabry/8618-EF38
<gabria87> fatto anche questo
<gabria87> ora?
<glpiana> gabria87, avvia da usb e vediamo se sta volte carica
<gabria87> ok...speriamo
<gabria_87> mi spunta un riquadro blu con scritto "default", e poi "loading /ubkern...ok" e "loading ubninint...", ma poi riparte d'accapo
<gabria_87> con i "loading" intendo
<gabria_87> non va avanti
<gabria_87> il conto alla rovescia riparte di continuo
<glpiana> conto alla rovescia?
<gabria_87> "automatic boot in 8..seconds...", e poi le scritte "loading..."
<gabria_87> poi "presso tab to edit options...
<glpiana> gabria_87, tu devi fare boot da usb
<gabria_87> lo faccio!
<gabria_87> ma quando parte
<gabria_87> ti spiego
<glpiana> non c'è nessun conto alla rovescia partendo da live
<gabria_87> accendo, mi spunta la schermata di scelta, io premo f8 che mi serve per entrare nel bios, poi mi spugna la schermata blu col conto alla rovescia
<gabria_87> ah...forse non lo devo ammaccare... ^^'
<gabria_87> ....
<gabria_87> non ammaccando nessun tasto "f" mi parte il sistema normalmente con ubuntu...
<gabria_87> se ammacco f8 mi spunta quella schermata
<gabria_87> se ammacco f2 non so muovermi...
<gabria_87> che faccio?
<glpiana> gabria_87, prima che copiassimo quei file, cosa facevi per avviare la usb?
<gabria_87> f8
<gabria_87> e selezionavo la usb
<glpiana> gabria_87, riavvia normalmente
<gabria_87> ok, l'ho fatto...e mi parte ubuntu normale (non quello che poi mi chiede di provare o installare, per intenderci)
<glpiana> gabria_87, beh certo, ti ho fatto avviare normalmente
<glpiana> gabria_87, allora, non riusciamo a fare partire la live, quinid ci rinunciamo. vediamo come sta il tuo sistema al momento
<glpiana> gabria_87, ricordo giusto se dico che a te ieri non caricava l'interfaccia, poi è apparsa la barra laterale?
<miniasus> ciao a tutti, non mi va WIFI su mini aspire one, ho installato ubuntu acanto a winzozz 7 per farlo provare alla mia ragazza
<glpiana> miniasus, sei dal pc in questione ora?
<miniasus> no
<glpiana> miniasus, collegati via cavo col pc in questione
<miniasus> dal mio che va senza problemi
<miniasus> ok, torno tra poco
<gabria_87> glpiana esatto
<glpiana> gabria_87, ora il sistema si carica correttamente?
<gabria_87> sì
<gabria_87> anche se non ho il software center
<glpiana> gabria_87, vediamo subito. apri un terminale
<glpiana> gabria_87, scrivi: software-center e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<glpiana> !paste | gabria_87
<ubot-it> gabria_87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabria_87> ok :)
<miniasus> eccomi
<miniasus> glpiana, sono collegato via cavo da pc in questione
<glpiana> miniasus, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | miniasus
<ubot-it> miniasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabria87> non mi entra nel link di paste...me lo rimandi please?
<gabria87> ora sono dall'altro pc (ubuntu)
<miniasus> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188363/
<gabria87> grazie :)
<glpiana> !paste | gabria87
<ubot-it> gabria87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188385/
<glpiana> !broadcom | miniasus segui questa guida
<ubot-it> miniasus segui questa guida: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: sudo apt-get install software-center
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188407/
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get -f install
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188425/
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188446/
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: sudo apt-get install software-center
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188467/
<gabria87> per questo volevo reinstallare...
<glpiana> gabria87, sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<gabria87> senti glpiana, tu stasera ci sei verso le 9? che io a momenti devo andare a lavorare...intanto http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188526/
<gabria87> se vieni a palermo ti posso offrire un caffè :P
<gabria87> o una pizza XD
<glpiana> gabria87, scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> no, non ci sono più tardi
<glpiana> a breve me ne vado
<gabria87> ok... :\ cmq mi è spuntato questo
<gabria87> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s7HX448HRuWGsG5KId4k
<gabria87> che devo fà?
<glpiana> gabria87, vai sulla scheda aggironamenti
<glpiana> una delle voci è proposed o proposti. togli la spunta
<gabria87> ok, ora chiudo o "ripristina"?
<glpiana> gabria87, chiudi
<gabria87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188608/
<gabria87> con possibili opzioni "ricarica" o "chiudi"
<gabria87> che faccio?
<glpiana> gabria87, ricarica
<gabria87> ok, sta aggiornando
<gabria87> intanto posso fare qualcosa?
<gabria87> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hntjOcPTuuaSlJ52CQTe ...premesso, sono connessa
<miniasus> glpiana, grazie mille!
<miniasus> smanettavo da ieri e non avevo capito che era tutta colpa di un pacchetto!
<gabria87> glpiana che faccio quindi?
<gabria87> dai...devo andare... :8
<gabria87> * :(
<Utiel> Buon pomeriggio! Posso chiedere qui un chiarimento riguardo ububtu
<Utiel> *ubuntu touch?
<krabador> ora non piu'.
<giovanni70> ciao
<giovanni70> ho installato il programma ntm, entro in applicazioni internet clicco su ntm ma non mi si apre ,  uso ununtu 12.04
<LostInMyHead> giovanni70, lancialo da terminale e vedi se dice qualcosa
<giovanni70> LostInMyHead,     ciao                        mi da           l'interfaccia non è rilevata
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10191356/
<LostInMyHead> hai copiato l'intero output dal comando ?
<giovanni70> LostInMyHead,  ho messo solo ntm
<LostInMyHead> gio
<LostInMyHead> ma
<LostInMyHead> sbattimento per nulla
<LostInMyHead> e ho pure perso il filo di quello che facevo
<drugor> buonasera , avrei un problema alla tastiera
<drugor> mi serve aiuto
<drugor> la mia tastiera è in ammeregano
<drugor> @krabador
<LostInMyHead> non c'è krabador
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LostInMyHead> drugor, comunque magari a infilarci per sbaglio qualche dettaglio...
<LostInMyHead> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera a tutti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho un problema: da un paio di giorni ogni volta che avvio il pc mi appare un messaggio che mi dice che c'è un errore di sistema. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? ;)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, tu cosa fai quando appare questa finestra di errore?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> segnalo errore
<cristian_c> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e finisce tutto lì
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri un terminale
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ciao cristian ti ricordi di me? ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> come non dimenticare
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi ridai il link di pastebin? ;)
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10192057/
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, noto l'utilizzo di ppa
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cos'è ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah, boh ;)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e non si aggiungono da soli la notte (e neanche i gatti lo fanno)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quali ppa ho?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dovresti dirlo tu
<cristian_c> li hai aggiunti tu
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma no scarico tutto su ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, mi pare proprio di no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> tranne forse oracle java che ho instalalto da qui
<cristian_c> ppa sono repository esterni, quindi non si tratta dei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !repository | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, a parte oracle, quale hai installato?
<cristian_c> *quali
<alexxxxxxxxxx> oggi ho installato un programma che si chiama HMMER che mi serviva
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10192156/
<cristian_c> ok, mi sembra abbastanza a posto
<cristian_c> c'è pipelight e oracle java
<cristian_c> oltre a chrome
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, come hai installato HMMER?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah si chrome è stata una salvezza
<alexxxxxxxxxx> miha risolto tutti i problemi di flash e java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> perche mi serve per fare delle cose con l'università hmmer
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, la domanda era: come lo hai installato?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> l'ho scaricato dal sito...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma non me lo ha fatto installare, ho solo unzippato la cartella e aperto il file per l'esecuzione
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai scaricato il deb?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il che?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma il messaggio di errore me lo dà da molto prima che "installassi"quel coso (che ho instalalto tipo 3 ore fa)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il pacchetto .deb
<cristian_c> pacchetto d'installazione su ubuntu
<cristian_c> !deb | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah no non credo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, allora non so come l'hai installato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho scaricato anche xchat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e ovviamente un botto de roba da xchat ahahahahhaha, potrebbe essere quello? non credo dai...
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, xchat si trova nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mi riferivo al programma di cui parli
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si si
<alexxxxxxxxxx> vuoi il link da dove l'ho scaricato?
<drugor> carogne
<cristian_c> drugor, ?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sul sito ufficiale?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il sito ufficiale del programma si
<cristian_c> è un tar.gz
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dopo averlo aperto, cos'hai fatto?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> estratto i file, e aperto il file che mi serviva
<alexxxxxxxxxx> senza installare nulla
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, aperto il file?
<cristian_c> quale file?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> un file .jar
<alexxxxxxxxxx> era una roba java
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sicuro che il .jar non fosse un file d'installazione?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no, si è aperto subito il file che mi interessava, non ha instalalto nulla
<cristian_c> il file?
<cristian_c> quale file?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> almeno credo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sto file .jar
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> hai detto che facendo doppio clic sul file .jar si è aperto un file
<cristian_c> un altro jar? O.o
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no, cliccandoci si è aperto sta specie di programma java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> per visualizzare dei file con estensione hmm
<cristian_c> una finestra di programma?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si una finestra interattiva però
<alexxxxxxxxxx> conl'icona di java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cioè quando la minimizzavo, sulla barra laterale avevo l'icona di java
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non posso toglierlo, ho l'esame tra pochi giorni, mi serve, se no mi boccianoooo :P
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, mi infatti chiedevo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, i file vengono visualizzati tipo diagrammi di flusso?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> yes
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sono grafi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, boh, allora non credo sia alla base del problema che hai segnalato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no infatti, ma te l'ho scritto anche prima :P
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il problema ce l'ho da prima, credo 2 o 3 giorni
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, al momento non è un problema grosso
<cristian_c> se accade solo alla comparsa del desktop
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, a cosa si riferisce quella finestra di errore?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no infatti, è che sto facendo il ragu che ci vuole molto a cuocersi e quindi ho pensato, chissà se nel frattempo non riesco a risolvere ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> boh se faccio mostra dettagli mi appare tutta una cosa lunghissima
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok, ma è importante, puoi darci un'occhiata?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> devo riavviare così la copio e incollo ok?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok mo torno
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non lo fa più, si è risolto, forse dovevo solo fare aggiornamento
<alexxxxxxxxxx> boh
<alexxxxxxxxxx> che cosa strana
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, l'importante è che si sia risolto
<cristian_c> :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma senti come riattivo il secure boot? all'avvio premo f2? mi da messaggio di errore all'avvio dicendo che devo rivedere le impostazioni del secure boot
<alexxxxxxxxxx> poi premo ok e mi avvia normalmente
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mi dice invalid signature....bla bla bla rivedi secure boot
<alexxxxxxxxxx> una roba del genere
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dipende da come hai installato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> semmai provo a rimetterlo e vedo che succede
<alexxxxxxxxxx> va bene ora vado, grazie cristian, byeeeee
<neramarea> 'sera. come posso capire se il wireless sta girando a 2,4 o 5 ghz?
<krabador> neramarea, apri il terminale, scrivi iwconfig, invio
<gabria87> ragazzi ciao, ho un problema che non so risolvere da sola, (ho iniziato a cercare di capire il problema con glpiana ieri a dir vero), ma nulla....si tratta della reinstallazione...non va, se la faccio partire da usb live mi da 2 loading, ma poi non va a buon fine
<neramarea> krabador, sì, è vero... dormo... e per verificare se è disponibile 5ghz?
<krabador> gabria87, "2 loading" ?
<gabria87_ubuntu> sì
<cristian_c> neramarea, anche iwlist chan
<cristian_c> c'è tutta la banda
<gabria87_mac> sono sempre io, mi collego anche da qua così posso aggiornare la situazione mentre faccio partire il live usb, ok? così descrivo nel dettaglio
<neramarea> grazie, cristian_c. ok, ho disponibile anche 5ghz. posso impostare una scelta di frequenza?
<krabador> neramarea, impostala nel router
<krabador> neramarea, diminuirà il raggio di copertura
<cristian_c> neramarea, ho avuto lo stesso problema, risolto cambiando il canale sul router, come ha detto krabador
<krabador> neramarea, hai controllato che la usb, sia stata fatta correttamente
<neramarea> krabador, fastweb
<krabador> gabria87_mac,
<neramarea> krabador usb???
<neramarea> ah
<krabador> gabria87_mac
<krabador> gabria87_mac, hai controllato che la usb, sia stata fatta correttamente  ?
<gabria87_mac> krabador sì, ho installato ubuntu nella mia usb, ma mi appare una schermata  blu (di unetbootin, anche se io l'ho creata con il generatore dischi di ubuntu...), dove nel riquadro c'è scritto "unetbootin", poi sotto "default", poi sotto ancora "press tab to edit options" poi sotto ancora "automatic boot in (conto alla rovescia) seconds", poi "loadin
<gabria87_mac> g /ubnkern...ok" e poi dopo "loading ubninit.....".....all'infinito!...già controllato oggi con glpiana che la versione sia adatta alla mia architettura....cioè la 64
<krabador> gabria87_mac, formatta la pendrive, e rifà la pendrive, dal creatore dischi di ubuntu, se funziona correttamente
<gabria87_mac> dici che la usb non funziona come dovrebbe?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, si parte da una pendrive fatta nel modo piu' indicato, per iniziare ad indagare sul problema
<gabria87_mac> già l'avevo fatto oggi con glpiana, col generatore...ma la rifaccio se vuoi...la formattiamo prima, che dici?
<gabria87_mac> sì, volevo dire...in che formato la formatto? fat o ext?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, inserisci la pendrive, apri il terminale
<gabria87_mac> ok, per ora non la formatto quindi, giusto?
<gabria87_mac> o me la fai formattare da terminale?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, sudo fdisk -l, pastebin
<gabria87_mac> ok
<gabria87_ubuntu> ecco qua che è venuto fuori:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10193213/
<krabador> gabria87_mac, pendrive da 8gb, giusto ?
<gabria87_mac> yes
<krabador> gabria87_mac, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<gabria87_ubuntu> fatto
<krabador> gabria87_mac, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<krabador> gabria87_mac, una volta finito, crea la pendrive
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok, pare abbia finito...procedo con la creazione?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, vai
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok, sta andando
<gabria87_mac> dopo di che? riavvio normale e poi boot e seleziono usb, giusto?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, dopo di che, selezioni usb in boot
<gabria87_mac> eh, quello :P
<krabador> gabria87_mac, di quale versione di ubuntu stai facendo la pendrive?
<gabria87_mac> 14.10
<krabador> ma ubuntu o derivata?
<gabria87_mac> ehm..in che senso..? XD sono un po ignorante ancora... :\
<gabria87_mac> scaricata dal sito ufficiale cmq..
<gabria87_mac> glpiana l'ha controllata e dice che era a posto...
<gabria87_mac> vediamo ora :\
<krabador> gabria87_mac, se hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> apparirà un menu
<krabador> selezioni la lingua con f2
<gabria87_mac> no vabè, non è l'inglese il mio problema ;)...sono altri... -_-
<gabria87_mac> O.o.... pare che ora stia partendo! *__*
<krabador> bene
<gabria87_mac> oggi non partiva manco con le bombe! T_T GRAZIE krabador!!! *__* però aspetto a cantar vittoria stavolta...ieri sera con cd ci arrivava pure a questo punto...ma poi è andato in loop con una serie di errori... :\
<krabador> gabria87_mac, allora, hai in mente una modalità di installazione?
<gabria87_mac> krabador intendi se l'ho già fatto altre volte? beh sì, ho ubuntu da qualche anno anche se non oso molto pratica (purtroppo) :\
<gabria87_mac> *sono
<krabador> gabria87_mac, no, intendo se devi tenerlo in dual boot con qualcosa, e reinstallarlo in modo che continui ad essere in dual boot
<gabria87_mac> dual boot intendi con 2 sistemi operativi?
<krabador> oppure se deve attualmente occupa tutto il disco ed idem+
<krabador> gabria87_mac, c'è solo ubuntu in questo pc?
<gabria87_mac> esatto, s'è solo ubuntu nel pc :)
<gabria87_mac> questo (mac) dal quale scrivo è un altro ;)
<gabria87_mac> ma nel mio c'è solo ubuntu :)
<krabador> gabria87_mac, allora segui pure l'opzione standard di sostituzione.
<gabria87_mac> ok, ti aggiorno nelle varie fasi, sperando che non ci siano intoppi ;) sto procedendo con l'installazione
<gabria87_mac> uh, forse va davvero stavolta!!! :D :D :D mi chiede "reinstalla" oppure "elimina e reinstalla" oppure "cancella disco e installa"....cosa pensi sia meglio fare krabador?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, se hai soltanto ubuntu in quel pc,  elimina e reinstalla, cancella disco e installa, vanno bene, a patto che tu abbia già salvato le cose importanti da qualche parte
<krabador> gabria87_mac, puoi anche ripartizionare il disco, in modo da avere una partizione root, una partizione /home separata, in modo da avere molti meno problemi con i dati , se devi per forza, per qualsiasi motivo, reinstallare
<krabador> gabria87_mac, ma devi affrontare un'altra procedura, facendo partire il supporto di installazione , con l'opzione "prova senza installare"
<gabria87_mac> quello sì, sempre ;) cancellando il disco elimino il dubbio che ci siano errori nell'intero sistema no? :) mi sono spuntate 2 opzioni con spunta "cifra installazione per sicurezza(a che serve...?)" e anche "usa lvm con l'installazione di ubuntu"...mi consigli di spuntarle? :)
<gabria87_mac> vabè i dati li conservo sempre nell'hard disk esterno onestamente ;)
<gabria87_mac> quindi posso formattare quanto mi pare e in qualsiasi momento ;)
<gabria87_mac> che faccio con le spunte? :)
<krabador> gabria87_mac, non cifrare
<krabador> non lo fare assolutamente
<gabria87_mac> ok ok :) ed LVM? :)
<krabador> gabria87_mac, pero' software di terze parti ed aggiornamenti le hai spuntate?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, neanche lvm
<gabria87_mac> ok :)
<gabria87_mac> sì quelle le ho spuntate entrambe :)
<krabador> perfetto
<gabria87_mac> vado avanti allora? :)
<gabria87_mac> *__*
<krabador> vai avanti
<gabria87_mac> mi sa che cmq mi sta eliminando la partizione swap...mi era sembrato di capire che fosse una cosa buona... :\
<gabria87_mac> vado avanti uguale?
<gabria87_mac> o rimane la swap? :\ (mi sto creando problemi inutili, lo so.. -_- )
<gabria87_mac> e che non vorrei fare le cose affrettate senza pensare alle necessità future
<Guest87537> sera avrei bisogno sull'installazione di ubunto su macchina virtuale
<krabador> gabria87_mac, la ricrea, la swap
<gabria87_mac> krabador aaahhh ok :D *__* <3
<krabador> Guest87537, installi virtualbox, crei una macchina virtuale, la configuri a dovere, settando il numero dei core, ed un sufficiente quantitativo di ram, e di memoria video, mandi in boot la iso, montandola come cd , nell'apposita sezione , la fai partire, installi.
<eli_> allora ho creato la  macchina virtuale e ho scaricato ubuntu, ho fatto partire la macchina virtuale scegliendo poi archiviazione , controller ide vuoto e poi a destra scegli un file di disco ma non ho un file valido nell'installazione di ubunto
<gabria87_mac> sta andando *__* ma in pratica che hai fatto? hai formattato la usb? e in che forma? (fat, ext..)? *__*
<krabador> gabria87_mac, fat
<gabria87_mac> fat e basta? senza numeri?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, l'avevi rifatta sopra la vecchia procedura fatta con unetbootin
<gabria87_mac> io l'avevo formattata in fat32 con gparted
<krabador> gabria87_mac, cosa che creava problemi
<gabria87_mac> aaahhhhh :D
<gabria87_mac> *__*
<cristian_c> eli_, puoi scaricarlo da virtualbox?
<gabria87_mac> ci fossi stato tu oggi! *__*
<cristian_c> eli_, altrimenti scarichi il file .iso dal sito di ubuntu
<eli_> ho fatto download dal sito ubunto  ...
<gabria87_mac> ma dove si imparano tutte ste cose? :) *__*
<eli_> infatti mi chiede il file iso che però neldownload non lo trovo
<cristian_c> eli_, allora cosa intendi per file non valido?
<cristian_c> eli_, devi selezionare il file scaricato
<krabador> gabria87_mac, consulta la documentazione, tra qualche tempo sarai un drago :D
<eli_> si ma c'è la ricerca di file iso e non ce ne sono, devo selezionare un altro file?
<gabria87_mac> dici? ci provo da un po in realtà...ma non so barcamenarmi bene invece :\ diciamo che so cosa è un terminale...ma poco più :(
<krabador> eli_, ma dove hai scaricato la iso?
<eli_> non ho la iso... ho fatto download sul sito ubunto ma non mi ha dato la iso .... dove la posso prendere
<cristian_c> eli_, quindi non hai scaricato veramente il file
<eli_> ho scaricato quasi un gb di rar boh
<krabador> eli_, che ubuntu hai intenzione di virtualizzare?
<eli_> uno qualsiasi
<eli_> ho creato la macchina virtuale proprio per provarlo come sistema op
<krabador> eli_, allora http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> scegli
<krabador> evita le versioni precedenti a 14.04
<eli_> ok ora provo :) grazie mille
<gabria87_mac> kravador aiuto...è spuntata una finestra che dice "il programma di installazione è andato in crash   il programma di installazione ha riscontrato un problema, una volta chiusa questa finestra sarà possibile segnalare tale problema attraverso un apposito strumento che raccoglie informazioni riguardo al sistema e il processo d'installazione. La segna
<gabria87_mac> lazione verrà inviata al nostro sistema di gestione di problemi e uno sviluppatore controllerà tale segnalazione al più presto"...!!! D: i miei sogni infranti.... D:
<gabria87_mac> e l'unica cosa che posso fare è appunto chiudere questa finestra :(
<krabador> gabria87_mac, allora chiudi la finestra
<gabria87_mac> mi ha aperto firefox....sul sito "bugs.launchpad.net...."...che faccio? l'installazione non è finita allora?
<krabador> rriavvioa il supporto
<krabador> premi subito un tasto freccia qui http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> selezioni la lingua con f2
<krabador> selezioni la prima voce del menu "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> e fai partire
<gabria87_mac> ok
<gabria87_mac> lo sto per fare...quindi qui chiudo tutto....giusto? :(
<krabador> gabria87_mac, si
<gabria87_mac> ....ma in alto (icona ingranaggio) mi spunta solo suspend o hibernate...che faccio? non lo devo riavviare?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, hai chiuso tutte le finestre?
<gabria87_mac> volevo essere sicura prima...è rimasta aperta quella di firefoz
<gabria87_mac> la chiudo?
<krabador> chiudi
<gabria87_mac> ok...sto riavviando
<gabria87_mac> ancora non ha finito di ricaricare :(
<gabria87_mac> non mi è spuntata nemmeno la schermata che mi hai mandato tu krabador :(
<jester-> serra
<gabria87_mac> krabador c'è lo schermo nero con un underscore che lampeggia in alto....che faccio? :(
<krabador> gabria87_mac, allora, quando fai partire la usb, che cosa ti trovi subito davanti?
<gabria87_mac> ho dato il boot e scelto la usb, e ora (da quando ho scelto la usb questa schermata nera con l'underscore che lampeggia in alto... :'(
<gabria87_mac> nessuna scritta
<krabador> gabria87_mac, spegni la macchina
<gabria87_mac> ok
<krabador> gabria87_mac, stacca la usb, a macchina spente
<krabador> *a
<gabria87_mac> ok, fatto
<krabador> aspetta 30 sec
<krabador> riattacca la usb, accendi, rimanda in boot
<gabria87_mac> ok....si è surriscaldato eh? :\
<gabria87_mac> di nuovo la schermata nera O.o D: :'(
<krabador> gabria87_mac, rifa la pendrive dal mac, se adesso non hai piu' niente.
<gabria87_mac> ...ok
<krabador> gabria87_mac, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<gabria87_mac> magari devo digitare qualcosa...no eh? :\ dal mio pc dico... :\
<gabria87_mac> cmq ok, faccio
<gabria87_mac> intanto lì spengo, no?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, se non appare piu' niente, in boot da usb, con l'attuale pendrive, puoi solo provare a spegnere , lasciarlo spento un po' , e riprovare. dopo un problema come quello che hai avuto in installazione , puo' corrompersi qualcosa della pendrive, e non ripartire
<krabador> gabria87_mac, procurati nel frattempo un'altra pendrive
<gabria87_mac> ah...non posso riutilizzare la stessa...? :\
<krabador> gabria87_mac, a precauzione procuratene un'altra, visto che ci sono possibilità che la pendrive che stai usando, sia già rovinata di suo
<gabria87_mac> .. :/ mi aiuti con sta procedura? che ho paura di sbagliare e fottere pure sto pc.. :\
<krabador> gabria87_mac, al mac non gli fai nulla
<krabador> gabria87_mac, hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu ?
<gabria87_mac> io il mac non lo so usare...dove lo trovo sta iso scaricata? :\
<gabria87_mac> ma è la 14.04...
<gabria87_mac> ok, sta scaricando
<krabador> gabria87_mac, scarica quella che vuoi installare
<gabria87_mac> no dai, va bene la .04...magari è + stabile dato che c'è da + tempo (l'avevo fino all'altro ieri), quella dove c'era il bug l'ho scaricata ieri ed era la .10...
<gabria87_mac> meglio andare sul sicuro...che dici?
<eli_> scusate ho scaricato la iso ma è come quella di prima, è un rar  lo scompatto ma poi non trovo l'immagine iso... non capisco
<krabador> eli_, non è un rar
<eli_> mi scarica un rar a me ...
<krabador> eli_, se hai winrar in windows, t'appare con la stessa icona di winrar
<krabador> ma
<krabador> non
<krabador> è
<krabador> un
<eli_> ok provo senza scompattare allora... sta a vedere che era li in problema
<cristian_c> rar
<cristian_c> eli_, basta leggere la documentazione ufficiale
<eli_> hai ragione ....
<krabador> eli_,  quel file è l'immagine del disco di installazione , funziona solo se masterizzato correttamente
<gabria87_mac> krabador formattiamo anche questa usb prima, no? o non è necessario?
<krabador> eli_, per quello si monta nel lettore cd , della macchina virtuale
<eli_> ora lo sto masterizzando su dvd vediamo come va
<krabador> eli_, se devi mettterlo in virtuale non devi masterizzarlo...
<krabador> a meno che tu non voglia installarlo realmente
<eli_> no no non voglio installarlo veramente
<eli_> e come lo metto virtuale?
<krabador> eli_, e allora, prima di fare cose avventate
<krabador> eli_, nel lettore, della macchina virtuale, ma vedo che te ne freghi di vedere come è fatto il programma, o di leggere cose basilari
<cristian_c> eli_, devi creare prima la macchina virtuale, poi puoi lanciare il file .iso al primo avvio della macchina virtuale
<eli_> sto provando ok grazie comunque
<krabador> eli_, qui dentro si fa supporto ad ubuntu installato realmente , per tutti gli altri argomenti, puoi entrare nell'altro canale , #ubuntu-it-chat
<eli_> l'ho crata sta macchina virtuale
<krabador> gabria87_mac, si, va formattata
<eli_> ok scusa krabador  grazie di tutto
<krabador> ;)
<eli_> grz anche a cristian ciao
<gabria87_mac> ok...
<krabador> gabria87_mac, seleziona "utility disco" da Spotlight
<gabria87_mac> cmq il mio pc ho provato ad accenderlo...è come se non avessi mai provato a installare
<gabria87_mac> quindi se vuoi le operazioni principali le possiamo fare da lì
<gabria87_mac> che dici?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, quindi s'è bloccato prima?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, ok riapri il terminale
<krabador> stacca la pendrive
<gabria87_mac> sì, facendo partire da boot
<gabria87_mac> la usb
<krabador> gabria87_mac, sta andando?
<gabria87_mac> sì
<krabador> e quando lo dici?
<gabria87_mac> è la usb andata quindi?
<gabria87_mac> ho provato solo ora
<krabador> gabria87_mac, hai fatto partire, come ti ho segnalato prima?
<krabador> "prova ubuntu senza installare" ?
<gabria87_mac> prima manco me la dava + la schermata di ubuntu, partendo da boot
<krabador> gabria87_mac, mi rispondi?
<gabria87_mac> ora ho provato ad avviare la macchina senza usb (per capire se l'avevo persa)
<gabria87_mac> ora riavvio con la usb dando boot?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, mi spieghi cosa intendevi con <gabria87_mac> sì, facendo partire da boot
<krabador> <gabria87_mac> la usb
<krabador> <krabador> gabria87_mac, sta andando?
<krabador> <gabria87_mac> sì
<krabador> puo' sembrare che tu abbia riprovato a far partire la usb nel pc, e che stia andando
<krabador> dimmi se mi sbaglio
<gabria87_mac> non so, ho riacceso il pc senza usb ora
<gabria87_mac> normalmente
<gabria87_mac> mi spiego?
<gabria87_mac> senza usb
<krabador> gabria87_mac, possiamo evitare di perdere tempo?
<gabria87_mac> ma se vuoi riprovo con l'usb
<gabria87_mac> io sto provando a non perdere tempo, perché già ci combatto da 2 giorni con sta c**o di reinstallazione
<gabria87_mac> figurati che interesse ho!
<gabria87_mac> è solo che sono stramaledettamente ignorante su ste cose ancora
<krabador> gabria87_mac, mantieni la calma, sei tu che rispondi cose per altre, mettendo in difficoltà chi ti sta seguendo
<gabria87_mac> e forse non ti capisco per bene quando parli
<krabador> gabria87_mac, riavvia e riprova a far partire la usb
<gabria87_mac> ok
<gabria87_mac> ho riavviato, s'è acceso lo schermo, apparsa la prima schermata (dove mi da le opzioni f2 o f... o f8), e io ammacco f8 che mi da il boot (o come diamine si dice), da lì scelgo la usb, e ora c'è di nuovo lo schermo nero con un trattino in alto che lampeggia
<gabria87_mac> mi sono spiegata bene?
<gabria87_mac> mi esprimo come meglio posso io
<gabria87_mac> cosa posso fare ora?
<gabria87_mac> ora, se spengo la macchina, e riaccendo SENZA usb, mi parte normalmente ubuntu
<gabria87_mac> e sia chiaro che non voglio far perdere tempo a nessuno
<gabria87_mac> vorrei solo essere aiutata per quanto possibile
<krabador> gabria87_mac, inserisci la pendrive, apri il terminale , manda sudo fdisk -l
<gabria87_mac> ok
<krabador> gabria87_mac, se è identico a questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/10193213/   , sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<gabria87_mac> ok
<gabria87_ubuntu> ho l'impressione sia diverso...prima mancavano le tre righe in basso... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10194404/
<gabria87_ubuntu> prendimi pure per scema...ma se la premessa era che doveva essere identico...
<gabria87_ubuntu> non le so capire ste cose io ancora
<krabador> sudo gparted
<gabria87_ubuntu> mi è partito gparted
<gabria87_ubuntu> che devo fare^
<gabria87_ubuntu> ?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, seleziona la pendrive, da li
<krabador> gabria87_mac, c'è il menu a tendina
<gabria87_ubuntu> fatto
<gabria87_ubuntu> ora^
<gabria87_ubuntu> ?
<krabador> manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | gabria87_ubuntu
<ubot-it> gabria87_ubuntu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok
<gabria87_ubuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FjoNQHTTo6ejrFh6HMBg
<krabador> gabria87_mac, tasto destro /dev/sdb1 , smonta, elimina
<krabador> ed elimina anche le altre
<krabador> gabria87_mac, crei una sola partizione , fat32
<gabria87_ubuntu> devo fare col + in alto, giusto? (voglio evitare di fare errori, non ti infastidire per favore)
<krabador> gabria87_mac, tasto destro smonta, tasto destro elimina
<miniasus> ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 lts su mini acer one della mia ragazza ma ho problemi con visualizzazione dei file collegando il cellulare attraverso usb.... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, le altre tasto destro elimina , una volta eliminate, tasto destro nuova, scegli primaria, fat32
<gabria87_ubuntu> spunta così dopo che ho eliminato (già, già fatto)    https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4AiYGn8pQQCr4PwCKEMc
<krabador> gabria87_mac, poi clicchi sulla v verde
<krabador> miniasus, per acer one , lubuntu
<jester-> miniasus: cellofono un modalità usb dati?
<krabador> miniasus, che cellulare stai cercando di collegare?
<gabria87_ubuntu> tutto il resto lo lascio come da default?
<miniasus> è uno smartphone samsung, sul mio notebook hp nessun problema, su questo collego usb, mi da accesso a tutto ma poi non è in grado di aprire i file audio e video
<enziosavio> miniasus da  qualche  errore ?
<krabador> miniasus, e sul notebook che sistema hai?
<gabria87_ubuntu> giusto?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/knUtU9jmQzy7MzJGbd4f
<miniasus> ubuntu 14,10 lts
<krabador> gabria87_mac, cosa non era chiaro di "elimina anche le altre" ?
<gabria87_ubuntu> le ho eliminate
<gabria87_ubuntu> infatti c'è scritto spazio non allocato
<gabria87_ubuntu> ho fatto col tasto destro del mouse come hai detto tu chiarissimamente
<krabador> gabria87_mac, ah si? perchè /dev/sdb2 esiste ancora?
<jester-> miniasus: ubuntu-restricted-extra installato?
<enziosavio> miniasus da  qualche  errore ?
<gabria87_ubuntu> perchè cliccavo sulla barra piuttosto che dall'elenco....non pensavo si facesse anche da lì...così va bene?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RuvnxTlVTkGI9J6UEa92
<krabador> gabria87_mac, benissimo
<krabador> gabria87_mac, v verde per te , adesso
<krabador> gabria87_mac, quando ha finito, ricrea la pendrive usb
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok
<miniasus> jester, temo di no
<krabador> gabria87_mac, ed una volta finito, fa ripartire il sistema
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok
<krabador> gabria87_mac, scusami, fa ripartire, il sistema, mandando in boot la pendrive, pero' ti consiglio di spegnere, staccare la pendrive, riattaccarla, accendere e mandare la pendrive usb in boot
<enziosavio> miniasus da  qualche  errore  il cellulare ?
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok, ti ringrazio
<gabria87_ubuntu> ma non è che per caso mi consiglieresti di mettere un altra distrubuzione diversa dalla 14.10?
<miniasus> enziosavio, ora va ascatti e fatica... arrrrgggggghhh
<gabria87_ubuntu> dato che abbiamo già fatto questo passaggio prima
<miniasus> jester, sto installando
<krabador> miniasus, per i netbook, ubuntu è pesante, lubuntu è quella indicata
<miniasus> ah, mica sapevo.... ora è installato accanto a winzozz7, come si fa?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, l'errore che hai , è molto probabile che sia hardware, come la pendrive, o altro
<gabria87_ubuntu> azz....brutta storia...
<krabador> miniasus, scarichi lubuntu, fai il supporto di installazione, lo fai partire,  selezioni "altro" selezioni la root dell'attuale ubuntu, fai installare
<gabria87_ubuntu> cmq, ora qua prima spengo, stacco la usb, poi faccio partire senza usb, boot, e poi attacco la usb, giusto?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, rileggi
<krabador> "spegnere, staccare la pendrive, riattaccarla, accendere e mandare la pendrive usb in boot"
<enziosavio> Di  solito se non riesci ad aprire un dispositivo  , dovrebbe uscire un messaggio di errore
<miniasus> krabador mi devi perdonare.... ti offendi se ti dico che ho capito la metà di quello che hai detto???? :-)
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok, ricevuto
<krabador> !installazione | miniasus
<ubot-it> miniasus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> miniasus, no, puoi seguire la guida di installazione, è identica
<miniasus> eheh, grazie
<miniasus> ma dite che non ha senso se provo a risolvere questa roba dei file da telefono e poi continuo così?
<krabador> miniasus, andare con un motorino in korea, non è il massimo, ma non lo vieta la legge.
<miniasus> krabador, hai reso perfettamente l'idea
<miniasus> ma la grafica di lubuntu è uguale?
<krabador> miniasus, no
<gabria87_mac> krabador, quindi ora faccio "prova" come dicevi prima?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, si, fai "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<gabria87_mac> ok
<miniasus> scusate, ho riavviato
<miniasus> enzoslavio, mi dice "Failed to open input stream for file"
<miniasus> jester-, ho installato ma non mi risolve
<gabria87_mac> ok, ho ciccato su "prova ubuntu"
<gabria87_mac> krabador ora?
<miniasus> krabador, ho sbaracato 2 giorni per risolvere problemi di firmware, se metto lubuntu devo rifare tutto da capo?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, vedi se parte
<gabria87_mac> sì, parte
<krabador> miniasus, problemi di firmware?
<miniasus> con il wifi
<miniasus> non vedeva la rete
<miniasus> ora risolto
<gabria87_mac> che faccio ora?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, hai il desktop davanti?
<gabria87_mac> installo dall'icona che c'è sul desktop?
<gabria87_mac> sì, l'ho
<krabador> gabria87_mac, apri il terminale
<gabria87_mac> ok
<gabria87_mac> fatto
<gabria87_mac> krabador ora?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, scrivi ubiquity -d
<krabador> invio
<gabria87_mac> fatto
<gabria87_mac> ora?
<gabria87_mac> no cazzo, ho sbagliato
<krabador> calma
<gabria87_mac> ho scritto ubiquity /d
<gabria87_mac> è grave?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, è partito?
<krabador> non dovrebbe
<gabria87_mac> perchè c'è la tasiera inglese
<gabria87_mac> non è successo nulla di fatto...nessuna stringa
<krabador> gabria87_mac, non hai selezionato la lingua con f2
<krabador> come detto prima
<krabador> gabria87_mac, dovrebbe essere nel punto interrogativo, la linea
<gabria87_mac> l'ho fatto ora
<gabria87_mac> ok, ora ho fatto
<krabador> partito l'installer?
<gabria87_mac> mi è spuntata la schermata di installazione come prima...però solo con la lingue a lato
<krabador> gabria87_mac, non chiudere il terminale
<krabador> segui l'installazione come prima
<gabria87_mac> ok
<krabador> gabria87_mac, il pc è connesso ad internet?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, hai un cavo lan?
<gabria87_mac> sì, è connesso wifi
<krabador> gabria87_mac, allora, connettiti qui da li
<gabria87_mac> dice "il programma d'installazione ha rilevato che i seguenti dischi presentano delle partizioni montate     /dv/sdb     fare in modo che il programma d'installazione smonti le partizioni su questi dischi prima di continuare? se vengono lasciate montate non è possibile creare, eliminare e ridimensionare partizioni su questi dischi, ma potrebbe esse
<gabria87_mac> re possibile eseguire l'installazione nelle partizioni esistenti"
<gabria87_mac> opzione "no" o "sì"?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, puoi connetterti qui da li?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, apri il browser, e ti connetti qui da li
<gabria87_mac> ah ok
<gabria87_ubuntu> sono da ubuntu ora
<gabria87_ubuntu> che devo fare?
<krabador> fa uno screensho
<gabria87_ubuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GrguHXUPSAqH77Z2eDjx
<krabador> gabria87_mac, torna nel terminale, premi ctrl shift t
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> e screenshot
<gabria87_ubuntu> mi serve un'altra finestra ddi terminale, giusto?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, ctrl shift t  te la apre
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> e screenshot
<gabria87_ubuntu> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sTvwwT67TOaojjifvDtt
<gabria87_ubuntu> ora che si fa?
<krabador> gabria87_mac, scusa, ma cosa hai aperto con il gestore files?
<gabria87_ubuntu> non capisco...che intendi?
<krabador> nella barra a sinistra, il gestore files, è indicato come aperto
<gabria87_ubuntu> cosa ho sbagliato? cosa c'è che non va'
<krabador> rispondi
<gabria87_ubuntu> la cartella delle immagini nel quale è stata salvata la screenshot da mandarti
<gabria87_ubuntu> cosa c'è di assurdo?
<krabador> cosa è montato, a sinistra , nella lista dei devices?
<krabador> del gestore files
<krabador> gabria87_mac, in gparted, nel menu a tendina , seleziona /dev/sdb e screenshot
<gabria87_ubuntu> a sinistra? non ti capisco...di aperto c'è: in alto c'è "installa ubuntu", poi c'è la cartella delle immagini che tengo per comodità aperta così se devo inviare uno screenshot l'ho già pronta, poi i 2 terminali e gparted, poi ho la chiavetta dal quale sto eseguendo
<gabria87_ubuntu> non me lo fa fare lo screenshot se ho la tendina selezionata
<krabador> gabria87_ubuntu, non della tendina, ma dell'altro device che appare in tendina, una volta selezionato
<gabria87_ubuntu> ho  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/avF6dEhDQ8eAXceSRyTZ
<krabador> ok, chiudi gparted
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok, ora?
<krabador> dal terminale da cui hai mandato gparted, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> dal terminale da cui hai mandato gparted, sudo umount /dev/sda2
<gabria87_ubuntu> tutt'e due (sia sda1 che sda2?)
<krabador> si
<gabria87_ubuntu> questo da con la sda1: "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<gabria87_ubuntu> umount: /cdrom: target is busy
<gabria87_ubuntu>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<gabria87_ubuntu>          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)"
<gabria87_ubuntu> procedo con sda2?
<gabria87_ubuntu> ti ricordo che sono in modalità live da usb (magari hai altre cose da fare ed è difficie fare mente locale, voglio solo aiutarti ad aiutarmi)
<gabria87_ubuntu> krabador sono operativa ed in attesa di istruzioni se vuoi
<gabria87_ubuntu> krabador voglio finire questa storia anche io almeno tanto quanto te...se almeno mi dicessi cosa devo fare per ultima cosa, te ne sarei grata
<gabria87_ubuntu> soprattutto riguardo questa schermata https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GrguHXUPSAqH77Z2eDjx
<enziosavio> Ora le hai smontate
<gabria87_ubuntu> non lo so
<gabria87_ubuntu> quando ho provato a smontare la prima mi ha dato sto messaggio "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<gabria87_ubuntu> umount: /cdrom: target is busy
<gabria87_ubuntu> (In some cases useful info about processes that
<gabria87_ubuntu> use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)"
<gabria87_ubuntu> aspettavo la conferma per smontare la seconda ma krabador è sparito nel nulla...si sarà stancato di avere a che fare con me
<gabria87_ubuntu> mi puoi aiutare tu?
<enziosavio> in pratica dice che il dispositivo è occupato
<gabria87_ubuntu> eh...e penso sia normale...sono nella modalità "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<gabria87_ubuntu> ci sono solo 2 dischi montati
<gabria87_ubuntu> uno è il mio hd, e l'altra è la usb su cui sono nella modalità "prova"...giusto?
<gabria87_ubuntu> ensiosavio se mi spiegassi cosa devo fare, con istruzioni semplici perchè sono incompetente se puoi, te ne sarei davvero grata
<gabria87_ubuntu> enziosavio se mi spiegassi cosa devo fare, con istruzioni semplici perchè sono incompetente se puoi, te ne sarei davvero grata
<gabria87_ubuntu> sono molto stanca...voglio reinstallare ubuntu, e questa è la soluzione + vicina alla risoluzione del problema
<enziosavio> Devi installare Ubuntu ?
<gabria87_ubuntu> lo devo reinstallare
<enziosavio> Hai solo un HD  ?
<enziosavio> Hai Windows
<gabria87_ubuntu> krabador grazie per avermi lasciato in 13 cone una stronza senza nemmeno dirmi che te ne andavi, e mentre ti aspettavo da 1 ora
<gabria87_ubuntu> enziosavio no, ho solo ubuntu qui
<enziosavio> Dovrà andare a lavorare domani quindi  se va a dormire  mi par giusto
<gabria87_ubuntu> enziosavio mi interessa capire cosa devo fare qui https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GrguHXUPSAqH77Z2eDjx
<enziosavio> digli di si
<gabria87_ubuntu> ma io mica dico di no, figuriamoci, devo andarci pure io, ma almeno avvisare di non aspettarlo, si chiama educazione al mio paese
<gabria87_ubuntu> sicuro?, non vorrei far danno
<enziosavio> sai che non è  facile fare il medico via Chat
<gabria87_ubuntu> lo so... :\
<krabador> gabria87_ubuntu, datti una calmata, e non frignare per favore
<gabria87_ubuntu> enziosavio ok, quindi ribadendo che ho solo quell'hd e montati ci sono l'hd e la usb, ora mi spunta questa schermata, che devo fare? https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Gt9IQQu8QsKkda0pTcP9
<krabador> gabria87_ubuntu, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> gabria87_ubuntu, pastebin
<enziosavio> Se hai fatto un Backup dei tuoi dati usa la terza
<gabria87_ubuntu> grazie enziosavio
<gabria87_ubuntu> non rischio nulla vero?
<gabria87_ubuntu> so che sono paranoie le mie, ma non voglio rischiare di bruciare il disco
<enziosavio> Non hai una bomba atomica , e se sbagli a staccare il  filo  pummm
<krabador> gabria87_ubuntu, spegni la vm , accendi realmente il pc , e manda realmente la pendrive
<gabria87_ubuntu> non so bene come funzionano ste cose
<gabria87_ubuntu> ok enziosavio :)
<gabria87_ubuntu> <3
<gabria87_ubuntu> potresti aspettarmi il tempo che finisce l'installazione? :) per favore :)
<enziosavio> Se non  mi  addormento..... ,  ma  guarda che krabador è più qualificato di me e se ascolti lui è meglio , almeno lui usa Ubuntu , io non più da tempo
<gabria87_ubuntu> ma lui mi ha mandato a fanculo
<enziosavio> No
<gabria87_ubuntu> non gli posso chiedere + niente
<gabria87_ubuntu> mi ha lasciato in 13
<gabria87_ubuntu> dopo 1 ora ke l'ho aspettato
<gabria87_ubuntu> + menefreghismo di così...
<enziosavio> ti ripeto è dura fare il medico via chat
<enziosavio> mica lo paghi
<gabria87_ubuntu> ho fiducia in te, almeno tu sei pure educato
<enziosavio> fa tutto gratis
<gabria87_ubuntu> lo so, ma infatti io mi sono rivolta  SEMPRE con umiltà e gratitudine
<gabria87_ubuntu> lui a quanto pare si è offeso dalla mia ignoranza e ha iniziato ad ignorarmi
<gabria87_ubuntu> ma non ci posso fare nulla
<krabador> !chat | gabria87_ubuntu
<ubot-it> gabria87_ubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> gabria87_ubuntu, spegni la vm , accendi realmente il pc , e manda realmente la pendrive
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-13
<xubuntu_> ho problemi nella istallazione di xubuntu
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<xubuntu_> la istallazione e fema in configurazione di bcmwl kernel source (i386).. da molto tempo
<krabador> xubuntu_, hai fatto partire l'installazione, dopo aver selezionato "prova xubuntu" nel menu iniziale?
<xubuntu_> no direttamente istallazione
<krabador> xubuntu_, il pc in cui stai installando , è connesso ad internet?
<xubuntu_> si
<xubuntu_> con wi fi
<krabador> xubuntu_, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> xubuntu_, ps -eaf | grep modprobe wl   , vedi che numero ti viene restituito
<krabador> xubuntu_, sudo kill -9 "numero" dove numero è il numero restituito dal comando precedente
<lasa81> ciao a tutti..ho formattato ed installato xubuntu sul mio netbook samsung nc10 (prima avevo ubuntu..ma sto provando xubuntu per vedere se ho maggior velocità e meno lag..). All'avvio l'illuminazione del display mi risulta sempre bassa (2/10).. la sistemo a 6/10 ma ad ogni spegnimento del pc mi ritorna a 2... quando avevo ubuntu avevo risolto con un
<lasa81> a "specie di script" da inserire all'avvio del pc...però non ricordo in che modo e quali fossero le stringhe di comando...
<gabria87_ubuntu> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con una reinstallazione, chi mi può aiutare?
<gabria87_ubuntu> non affollatevi....  -_-
<gabria87_ubuntu> superstep ciao, ti ricordi di me' ho sempre quel problema con la reinstallazione? mi potresti dare una mano?
<superstep> gabria87_ubuntu, ciao dimmi tutto
<gabria87_ubuntu> superstep eh..una parola...in pratica come sai è da 2 giorni che ci combatto....ieri con te e glpiana, poi di sera con krabador, ma nulla di fatto (anche perchè alla fine mi ha lasciato in 13 senza nemmeno dirmi nulla)...il punto + vicino all'arrivo è stato flashando la usb con gparted, e creando il disco, solo che con la versione 14.10, l'installa
<gabria87_ubuntu> zione ad un certo punto crashava e mi spuntava una pagina firefox dove poter segnalare il bug (cosa che non so fare... -_- ) ...al che stamattina ho provato con la 14.04...ma anche qui, scarsissimi risultati...HELP
<superstep> gabria87_ubuntu, ok, allora in sostanza tu devi reinstallare ubuntu?
<gabria87_ubuntu> superstep sì
<gabria87_ubuntu> dalla usb
<gabria87_ubuntu> sempre se nel frattempo non si è danneggiata...possiamo verificarlo prima di andare avanti?
<superstep> gabria87_ubuntu, ti ricordi per caso quale era l'errore che faceva crashare l'installazione?
<gabria87_ubuntu> purtroppo non l'ho segnato, ma se vuoi rifaccio la procedura e ti parlo dall'altro pc (mac)
<superstep> ok connettiti anche con l'altro e vediamo qual'e' il problema
<gabria87_mac> superstep da qui
<superstep> gabria87_mac, ok
<gabria87_mac> perfetto, allora intanto formatto la usb e ci metto la 14.10 o ci lascio la 14.04?
<superstep> va bene la 14.04
<gabria87_mac> ok
<gabria87_mac> allora faccio partire il boot
<superstep> quando sei alla gestione delle partizioni aspetta
<gabria87_mac> superstep (anche se il crash c'era con la versione .10 eh)
<superstep> se non so in che punto non posso aiutarti
<gabria87_mac> ok ok :)
<gabria87_mac> vado
<gabria87_mac> ok, fatto partire il boot, e mi spunta questo messaggio "failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32" riga sotto "boot _ (lampeggiante)"
<gabria87_mac> dando prima usb naturalmente
<superstep> gabria87_mac, c'e' una schermata nera con un cursore
<superstep> gabria87_mac, ti fa digitare i comandi?
<gabria87_mac> sì
<superstep> gabria87_mac, probabilmente hai un computer nextgen e' ci sono problemi con uefi boot
<superstep> gabria87_mac, puoi dirmi che modello hai?
<gabria87_mac> uhm...
<gabria87_mac> superstep ho un packard bell
<gabria87_mac> del 2008 o giù di lì
<superstep> allora premi tab, dovrebbe darti delle opzioni
<superstep> poi scrivi: "live"
<superstep> e dai invio
<gabria87_mac> appena ho ammaccato tab mi fa "live live-install check memtest hd main menu help"
<superstep> ok scrivi: "live"
<superstep> e dai invio
<gabria87_mac> ok
<superstep> ovviamente senza ""
<gabria87_mac> fin là ci arrivo ;)
<superstep> dovrebbe partirti la live
<gabria87_mac> sì, sta andando, non so dove, ma sta andando :)
<superstep> dagli il tempo di caricare il sistema dalla usb
<gabria87_mac> ecco qua
<gabria87_mac> fatto
<gabria87_mac> ora?
<superstep> fin qui ci eri mai arrivata?
<superstep> mi serve sapere se hai un terminale oppure e' partita la gui
<gabria87_mac> sì, ieri, e krabador mi aveva fatto partire ubiquity e l'installazione, poi se ne andò senza lasciarmi istruzioni
<gabria87_mac> sì, ce l'ho il terminale
<superstep> ok dai: startX
<superstep> e dimmi se il display riesce a startare
<gabria87_mac> da terminale?
<superstep> si
<superstep> aspetta
<gabria87_mac> x maiuscola?
<superstep> ma hai un terminale, oppure e' partita la gui? (non confonderlo con il terminale virtuale: quello che apri dalla gui)
<gabria87_mac> che intendi per gui? (scusa l'ignoranza)ci sono altri tipo di terminale? se vuoi ti faccio una screenshot
<superstep> ok se puoi fare uno screenshot significa che hai la gui
<gabria87_mac> ma la x maiuscola o no?
<superstep> non serve la gui e' gia partita
<gabria87_mac> ...quindi che devo fare?
<superstep> ok sul lancuher (la barra a sinistra) ci dovrebbe essere un icona il cui titolo e' installa Ubuntu 14.04
<superstep> non mi ricordo l'aspetto dell'icona. passa il mouse su tutte
<gabria87_mac> sì, c'è
<gabria87_mac> ci clicci?
<gabria87_mac> *clicco
<superstep> si avvia il programma
<gabria87_mac> ok fatto
<superstep> ok ora segui le istruzioni del programma
<superstep> nome - utente - password, quando arrivi alla gestione delle partizioni aspettami
<gabria87_mac> sì, ho già spuntato di scaricare gli aggiornamenti e le terze parti
<superstep> la gestione delle partizioni e quando devi selezionare il disco di installazione
<gabria87_mac> superstep ok
<gabria87_mac> superstep qua partizioni non me ne da vedi
<superstep> gabria87_mac, vuoi formattare e reinstallare oppure mettere il nuovo sistema affianco al primo?
<gabria87_mac> formattare
<superstep> gabria87_mac, dovrebbe esserci l'opzione formatta e utilizza l'intero disco
<gabria87_mac> non mi è spuntata, mi è spuntata una scelta solo prima però del momento della scelta del nome, utente e password, ovvero quando mi ha chiesto se volevo il 14.04 accanto al 14.10 oppure solamente il 14.04
<gabria87_mac> e io ho scelto solo lo .04
<superstep> gabria87_mac, non ho capito che intendi
<gabria87_mac> superstep ma era prima del punto in cui mi dicevi utente e password
<superstep> gabria87_mac, ah l'hanno spostata a prima? ad ogni modo, quale opzione hai scelto?
<gabria87_mac> superstep ad un certo punto, dopo l'inserimento della città per il fuso orario, mi chiede se voglio installare il 14.04 (che è in usb) accanto alla versione .10 oppure se volevo solo la versione 14,04...io ho dato "solo la 14.04"
<superstep> ok perfetto
<gabria87_mac> superstep ho sbagliato?
<gabria87_mac> ah ok
<superstep> completa la procedura di installazione
<gabria87_mac> ok :)
<gabria87_mac> superstep un consiglio pratico...in caso in cui anche questa installazione non dovesse andare a buon fine...essendo che sto mio pc poverino è del 2008, mi consigli sempre ubuntu oppure lubuntu?
<superstep> gabria87_mac, dipende dalle prestazioni
<gabria87_mac> ram 2gb mi pare
<superstep> dovrebbe farcela
<gabria87_mac> architettura 64
<gabria87_mac> ok :)
<gabria87_mac> superstep ma a tuo parere il 14.10 è stabile o ha ancora diversi bug (tipo il mio nell'installazione, che tra l'altro il sistema stesso mi ha notificato che questo bug era già stato fatto presente...)
<gabria87_mac> superstep insomma..ti sto chiedendo se mi consigli di fare l'avanzamento o ancora no
<gabria87_mac> intendo dato che mi ha dato persino problemi con l'installazione
<superstep> gabria87_mac, ti conviene fare l'avanzamento quando sara' sviluppata la versione successiva, lo sviluppo di un sistema operativo e' in genere molto lento, ed essendo tante le piattaforme hardware ci sono sicuramente molti bug, ti conviene aspettare il piu' possibile
<gabria87_mac> ok :)
<gabria87_mac> e sarà stabile quando sarà lts vero? :)
<superstep> gabria87_mac, si
<superstep> anzi piu' propriamente, le lts sono fatte per offrire supporto a lungo termine
<gabria87_mac> che poi a me piacerebbe saper riportare i bug e o in caso rimediare io stessa..ma forse bisogna essere sviluppatori vero?
<superstep> gabria87_mac, no
<superstep> gabria87_mac, apport segnala i crash direttamente su launchpad
<superstep> gabria87_mac, puoi creare un account su launchpad e segnalare i bug tu stessa
<superstep> gabria87_mac, pero' ci vuole un po' di conoscenza in materia di sistema operativi
<gabria87_mac> superstep non so come si segnalano :\
<gabria87_mac> uhm ok
<superstep> gabria87_mac, altrimenti fornisci informazioni "non utili"
<gabria87_mac> hai qualche guida di riferimento?
<gabria87_mac> eh, ovvio :\
<gabria87_mac> :D
<gabria87_mac> ha funzionato!!! :D :D :D XD
<gabria87_mac> <3 3 <3 <3 <3
<superstep> ne dubitavi?
<gabria87_mac> XD
<gabria87_mac> diciamo che ci avevo perso le speranze XD
<gabria87_mac> dato che non c'er riuscita con nessuno, dopo 2 esser stata assistita da 2 ben competenti (a quanto tu stesso e ieri sera un altro mi avevate detto) ;)
<gabria87_mac> c'è da dire che nessuno mi aveva detto di provare con la 14.04...è stata un'idea mia dato che mi crashava l'installazione :\
<superstep> gabria87_mac, questo canale e' dedicato al supporto su ubuntu, se vuoi possiamo discutere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> !chat | gabria87_mac
<ubot-it> gabria87_mac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabria87_mac> sì sì, cioè, dico solco he ci avevo perso le speranze...volevo capire se è stata la mia intuizione a far andar bene le cose o no..
<gabria87_mac> :)
<gabria87_mac> cmq ok superstep, ti ringrazio infinitamente ora :)
<gabria87_mac> ho ripreso fiducia nell'assistenza qui in chat :)
<superstep> gabria87_mac, per qualsiasi problema il canale di ubuntu e' a disposizione
<gabria87_mac> superstep solo una cosa ti volevo chiedere, hai qualche link o manuale di riferimento per potere imparare con un percorso "guidato"? io finora sono andata a casaccio (cioè man mano che mi servivano le cose cercavo), senza come vedi ottenere molti risultati
<superstep> gabria87_mac, ci dovrebbero essere i new magazine di ubuntu scaricabili direttamente dall'ubuntu software center
<superstep> gabria87_mac, in genere riportano un sacco di informazioni utili
<gabria87_mac> uh... :D ma che partono proprio dalle basi? :)
<superstep> gabria87_mac, si chiamano Full Circle Magazine
<superstep> gabria87_mac, dovrebbero essere circa una 70, puoi sfogliartele (virtualmente) ad una ad una
<gabria87_mac> ah, che quindi, essendo un cerchio prima o poi ripassano dall'inizio...? :D
<gabria87_mac> *__*
<superstep> gabria87_mac, non so cosa indichi il titolo
<gabria87_mac> ah ok :)
<gabria87_mac> beh, sei stato "preziosissimo" come dicono in spagna! :D
<gabria87_mac> ti ringrazio infinitamente! :D <3
<superstep> ok grazie
<gabria87_mac> hai ridato ubuntu ad una che aveva perso la speranza di poterlo riavere <3
<superstep> !chat | gabria87_mac
<ubot-it> gabria87_mac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabria87_mac> grazie mille per la tua gentilezza e cortensia
<superstep> ok puo' bastare
<gabria87_mac> ok, ciao ciao :)
<superstep> ciao
<Steeler> Ho formattato da qualche giorno, ma  è scomparso il modulo di FireFox che mi fa salvare le password; devo disinstallare e reinstallare il programma o c'è un modo per riattivare questa funzione?
<Kekko01> Buonasera. Scusate l'ignoranza, ma volevo sapere: è possibile installare Ubuntu Server su un Pc che ha già Ubuntu Desktop?
<miniasus> ciao a tutti
<miniasus> krabador, ci sei?
<miniasus> ok chiedo a tutti.....
<miniasus> ho installato ubuntu su un miniasus, prima di decidere se abbandonare la nave per provare con lubuntu vorrei riouscire a risolvere un problerma
<miniasus> non mi aopre i fikle di dispositivi esterni, tipo cellulare o lettore mp3, li vede e li riconosce nella loro estensione, ma poi mi dice che non riesce ad aprirli.... come si può fare?
<hjkjhiuo> salve
<krabador> !ciao | hjkjhiuo
<ubot-it> hjkjhiuo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<hjkjhiuo> allora avrei un piccolo problema
<hjkjhiuo> praticamente ho un pc notebook asus
<hjkjhiuo> con windows 7
<hjkjhiuo> avevo provato a mettere tramite penna in live la versione di Lubuntu la 64 bit
<hjkjhiuo> ma non mi fa partire il sistema per poterlo provare??
<hjkjhiuo> per sapere se la versione del mio pc e la 32 o 64 come posso vederlo?
<hjkjhiuo> non mi risponde nessuno???
<hjkjhiuo> allora avrei un piccolo problema
<hjkjhiuo> praticamente ho un pc notebook asus
<hjkjhiuo> con windows 7
<hjkjhiuo> hjkjhiuo
<hjkjhiuo> avevo provato a mettere tramite penna in live la versione di Lubuntu la 64 bit
<hjkjhiuo> ma non mi fa partire il sistema per poterlo provare??
<hjkjhiuo> per sapere se la versione del mio pc e la 32 o 64 come posso vederlo?
<gatto89> salve
<gatto89> allora avrei un piccolo problema
<gatto89> praticamente ho un pc notebook asus
<gatto89> con windows 7
<gatto89> hjkjhiuo
<gatto89> avevo provato a mettere tramite penna in live la versione di Lubuntu la 64 bit
<gatto89> ma non mi fa partire il sistema per poterlo provare??
<gatto89> per sapere se la versione del mio pc e la 32 o 64 come posso vederlo?
<Angelripper> buonasera a tutti...domanda veloce e spero di facile risposta: come disinstallo LUBUNTU dal mio pc?
<Angelripper> aehm non so se sia caduta la linea ma vi riposto il problema
<Angelripper> domanda veloce e spero di facile risposta: come disinstallo LUBUNTU dal mio pc?
<krabador> Angelripper, come lo hai installato?
<Angelripper> con l'install standard che ho trovato qui su della 14.04
<Angelripper> dopo averlo provato live, ho eseguito l'install dal desktop stesso di lubuntu
<krabador> Angelripper, se hai soltanto questo lubuntu, su questo pc, ci installi sopra qualcos'altro , ed amen7
<Angelripper> no no...ho il windows e lubuntu
<Angelripper> volevo disinstallare lubuntu e mantenere win
<krabador> Angelripper, sessione live, rimuovi partizione/i lubuntu, riassegni spazio a win, reinstalli mbr, e tanti saluto
<krabador> *i
<krabador> !partizionamento | Angelripper
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<krabador> !mbr | Angelripper
<ubot-it> Angelripper: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Angelripper> già ...non so fare nulla di tutto ciò però :(
<krabador> Angelripper, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> questo è il manuale del programma che si usa in live per maneggiare le partizioni
<Angelripper> bene seguirò questa guida..sperando di non commettere cazzate :(
<krabador> è comunque elementare da usare
<Angelripper> ah ok ok
<Angelripper> :)
<krabador> Angelripper, il peggio e se pialli tutto  il disco, ma è una cosa che si deve proprio intenzionalmente fare
<Angelripper> ok ok
<krabador> non è molto facile distruggere intenzionalmente l'intero disco
<krabador> Angelripper, buona lettura
<Angelripper> ora vedendo la schermata di gparted, riuscirò a leggere su quale partizione c'è lubutnu? ma mi pare che sia la ext4
<krabador> Angelripper, lo devi fare da sessione live, non da lubuntu
<Angelripper> quindi non da windows? e che intendi per live
<krabador> Angelripper, puoi farlo anche da windows, ma questo non riguarda questo canale
<Angelripper> vabbene
<Angelripper> cmq devo leggere la parte SMONTARE PARTIZIONI o ELIMINARE PARTIZIONI?
<krabador> Angelripper, leggi leggi, troverai tutte le risposte
<graySSJ> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | graySSJ
<ubot-it> graySSJ: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<graySSJ> grazie
<graySSJ> ci voleva kubuntu per farmi riscoprire le chat anni e anni senza
<krabador> bene, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico, #ubuntu-it-chat , è il canale per qualsiasi altra cosa
<graySSJ> ok grazie, l'ho immaginavo
<SUMMA> SALVE. è la prima volta che mi avvicino a Ubuntu. Ho Mac OSX aggiornato 10.6.8 -avete riscontrato particolari problemi installando Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> SUMMA, dipende da pc a pc, da caso a caso
<cristian_c> SUMMA, hai quale domanda tecnica in particolare?
<SUMMA> no sono perplesso non conoscendo i rischi che potrei incorrere
<cristian_c> SUMMA, una buona ragione per provare il sistema in modalità live
<krabador> SUMMA, il tuo mac è ancora supportato?
<SUMMA> vuoi dire se dispone di memoria sufficiente?
<krabador> SUMMA, il tuo mac è ancora supportato?
<cristian_c> da os x
<SUMMA> SI OSX 10.6.8
<cristian_c> la domanda era credo , non quale versione di os x installata
<cristian_c> ma se il supporto os x è scaduto per quel modello
<cristian_c> con aggiornamenti, ecc...
<SUMMA> ho capito, non è possibile aggiornalo con le nuove versioni
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> SUMMA, ma la versione di macosx che hai, riceve ancora aggiornamenti?
<SUMMA> SI
<SUMMA> non posso aggiornare con le versioni ad es. 10.8
<krabador> SUMMA, ti consiglio, in un mac, allora, di usare il sistema operativo predisposto, fin quando riceve aggiornamenti
<SUMMA> OK grazie
<krabador> SUMMA, puoi installare in macosx, una macchina virtuale
<krabador> e fare una macchina virtuale con ubuntu
<krabador> in modo di farti un'idea
<SUMMA> ho anche un vecchio Imac che non uso, potrei usarlo
<krabador> SUMMA, quanto vecchio?
<SUMMA> 8/10 anni
<krabador> SUMMA, specifica il modello, per favore
<SUMMA> un momento
<SUMMA> è quello blù non ricordo neanche la memoria disponibile, si trova in ufficio
<cristian_c> SUMMA, questo: http://static.tuttogratis.it/software/fotogallery/625X0/17569/imac-g3.jpg ?
<krabador> SUMMA, se riesci a specificare il modello, ti si puo' consigliare cosa fare, sul fronte ubuntu
<SUMMA> lunedi prossimo vedo di recuperare i dati. Grazie intanto saluti
<krabador> SUMMA, di niente
<skinoku> buonasera a tutti! installato ubuntu su netbook eeepc ASUS unico problema è che la luminosità rimane fissa anche se il popup varia correttamente
<cristian_c> skinoku, esattamente, quale eeepc?
<skinoku> r101
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Processore: Intel Atom N450
<cristian_c> Scheda grafica: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3150
<cristian_c> skinoku, ubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu?
<skinoku> cristian_c xubuntu Atom N450
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> skinoku, apri un terminale
<skinoku> ci sono
<cristian_c> skinoku, digita: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<skinoku> oki ho la configurazione di grub
<cristian_c> skinoku, incolla il contenuto del file su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | skinoku
<ubot-it> skinoku: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skinoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10209262/
<cristian_c> skinoku, hai questa riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<skinoku> si
<cristian_c> skinoku, la devi far diventare così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<skinoku> ok fatto salvo
<cristian_c> skinoku, salva il file e chiudi mousepad
<cristian_c> skinoku, poi digita nel terminale: sudo update-grub
<skinoku> ok
<cristian_c> skinoku, posta il risultato del comando su pastebin
<skinoku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10209329/
<cristian_c> 14.04
<cristian_c> ?
<skinoku> si 14.04.1
<cristian_c> skinoku, ok
<cristian_c> skinoku, prova a riavviare il pc
<skinoku> ok
<skinoku> riavviato... adesso quando cerco di abbassare la luminosità il display fa come un flash e rimane al massimo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> skinoku, allora
<cristian_c> skinoku, riapri il file
<skinoku> ok
<cristian_c> un attimo
<skinoku> ok
<cristian_c> skinoku, ok
<cristian_c> skinoku, prova questo
<cristian_c> rimuovi l'ultima pare, e cioè deve diventare:
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux"
<cristian_c> skinoku, modifica, salva e chiudi l'editor
<LostInMyHead> sono morto, mi son dimanticato di andare a ritirare il regalo, se domani è chiuso sono morto!
<cristian_c> skinoku, poi: sudo update-grub
<LostInMyHead> Scusate sbagliato programma
<skinoku> fatto adesso aggiorno grub e riavvio
<skinoku> OTTIMO!!!
<skinoku> grazie 1000 cristian_c
<cristian_c> skinoku, funziona?
<skinoku> si si funziona alla grande grazie!
<cristian_c> di niente
<BoyDark> buona sera
<BoyDark> Non riesco a trovare una guida per installare cinelerra su Ubuntu a 64bit
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> BoyDark, forse sul wiki
<cristian_c> !cinelerra
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cinelerra'
<BoyDark> ciao cristian, ho provato anche sul sito di cinelerra, ma non riesco ad installarlo, mi chiede alcune librerie e pacchetti che il mio sistema non installa
<cristian_c> BoyDark, definisci 'non installa'
<cristian_c> 14.04
<cristian_c> ?
<BoyDark> si
<cristian_c> BoyDark, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4609949
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/CinelerraVideoEditor
<BoyDark> ho trovato molte guida, e le seguo fino a quando do il comando che mi permette di installare il programma, poi mi dice che è impossibile poichè mancano alcuni pacchetti
<cristian_c> BoyDark, segui la guida indicata da fabio_cc
<cristian_c> guida verificata su 14.04 e 14.10
<BoyDark> ok ci provo
<BoyDark> c'è un problema, mi dice che per installare il file cinelerra-cv bisogna rimuovere un altro programma, ma non risce a rimuoverlo
<BoyDark> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10210811/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, hai postato solo una parte dell'output
<BoyDark> quello è l'output della finestrina d'errore in ubuntu software center, non del terminale
<cristian_c> BoyDark, installalo da terminale
<BoyDark> che comando devo dare per installare il file cinelerra-cv?
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install cinelerra-cv
<cristian_c> BoyDark, trattasi di pacchetto
<cristian_c> !installare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installare'
<cristian_c> !installareprogrammi
<ubot-it> installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10210871/
<BoyDark> c'è quell'errore che non capisco
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, proviamo a fare un pò di pulizia
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, sudo apt-get purge cinelerra-cv
<BoyDark> ok
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<cristian_c> BoyDark, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> posta i risultati su pastebin
<BoyDark> ho dato i comandi di fabio, ora posto i risultati che mi ha chiesto cristian
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, anche sudo apt-get clean
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10210960/
<BoyDark> ok
<cristian_c> deb http://mirror.crazynetwork.it/ubuntu/archive/ trusty-proposed multiverse universe restricted main
<cristian_c> scusa, ma....
<cristian_c> i proposed? O.o
<BoyDark> non so cosa siano
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, che roba è deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./   ?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro
<cristian_c> #Cinelerra Ubuntu
<cristian_c> deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<cristian_c> deb-src http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<cristian_c> cinelerra-ppa-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> cinelerra-ppa-ppa-trusty.list.save
<BoyDark> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, prima di tutto evitare di fare cose a caso
<cristian_c> BoyDark, come ad esempio attivare i repository proposed
<BoyDark> non so nemmeno cosa sono e come li abbia potuti attivare
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non dirmi che ubuntu fa gli scherzi di notte
<cristian_c> o i gatti attivano repository
<cristian_c> perché non è credibile
<BoyDark> ma il problema è risolvibile?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, il problema spesso si trova tra la sedia e il monitor
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, il problema è che si seguono guide e si digitano comandi come se nulla fosse, senza rendersi conto di quello che si fa
<BoyDark> nessuno nasce esperto
<cristian_c> BoyDark, perciò attieniti alla documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> invece che sfidare la fortuna con le guide 'online'
<BoyDark> la prossima volta che mi capita mi affido alla documentazione ufficiale di Ubuntu
<BoyDark> ma adesso posso risolvere il problema in qualche modo?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, prima di tutto prova a disattivare i proposed
<cristian_c> da Aggiornamenti software
<BoyDark> scusa ma i proposed sarebbero i server di crazynetwork?
<BoyDark> sono in aggiornamenti software, ma non so dove trovare questi proposed
<cristian_c> !repository | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<jester-> BoyDark: va che da soli non si sono attivati
<BoyDark> se mi dite che devo impostare le reposity di ubuntu lo so fare
<cristian_c> BoyDark, tab Aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> BoyDark, si vede che il wiki non lo leggi...
<BoyDark> ma non trovo questi porposed, dato che non so cosa siano, ora faccio una ricerca online e vedo cosa sono
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sbagliato
<cristian_c> BoyDark, stai perseverando nell'errore
<cristian_c> BoyDark, quando già ti sono stati forniti link più che adeguati a dare rispote
<cristian_c> *risposte
<BoyDark> ho letto il wiki che spiega cosa sono le reposity. Ora leggo il secondo
<BoyDark> che è sempre uguale, ora leggo il terzo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, si chiamano repository
<BoyDark> repository
<BoyDark> adesso l'ho imparato
<cristian_c> Per quanto riguarda i repository aggiuntivi, esistono anche i cosiddetti proposed (precise-proposed, ecc...), adatti però non agli utenti finali, ma soltanto a chi desidera controllarne il corretto funzionamento in quanto contenenti pacchetti potenzialmente instabili, che potrebbero in alcuni casi anche inficiare il corretto funzionamento di APT.
<cristian_c> BoyDark, era scritto qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> tra i link postati
<BoyDark> l'ho letto
<BoyDark> solo l'introduzione
<BoyDark> parlava di proposed
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ora, disattivali
<BoyDark> ok, forse li ho disattivati
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ok
<BoyDark> dopo aver fatto ciò come procedo?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, fai clic su Chiudi
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe ricaricare
<BoyDark> si, sta caricando
<BoyDark> ha terminato
<cristian_c> BoyDark, poi, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211299/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, digita: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite cinelerra-cv_1%3a2.2.git.20150213b-0~ppa1~trusty1_amd64.deb
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211331/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, digita: dpkg -l | cinelerra
<cristian_c> BoyDark, digita: dpkg -l | grep cinelerra
<cristian_c> ho corretto, è il secondo
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211359/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BoyDark> si è aperto un file di testo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, scorri il file
<BoyDark> si
<cristian_c> e rimuovi queste righe:
<cristian_c> #Cinelerra Ubuntu
<cristian_c> deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<cristian_c> deb-src http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<BoyDark> fatto
<cristian_c> BoyDark, salva il file
<BoyDark> salvo?
<BoyDark> ok
<cristian_c> BoyDark, chiudi gedit e digita nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<BoyDark> sono stato io ad aggiungerle. Adesso ho capito, ma prima quando parlavavo arabo non riuscivo a capire
<BoyDark> ho dato il comando
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211440/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, hai ancora i proposed attivi
<cristian_c> BoyDark, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<BoyDark> O_o
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211460/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, infatti sono ancora attivi
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BoyDark> li posso rimuovere dal gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, fai quando indicato
<BoyDark> fatto
<cristian_c> digita il comando
<BoyDark> si è aperto di nuovo quel file di testo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, alla riga: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-proposed multiverse universe restricted main
<cristian_c> BoyDark, è il sources.list
<cristian_c> BoyDark, commentala, in questo modo: #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-proposed multiverse universe restricted main
<BoyDark> ok, sources.list
<BoyDark> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma il primo comando devo darlo dal terminale, giusto?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, se hai aperto il file, non devi digitare ulteriori comandi
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ma editare il file
<BoyDark> ok
<cristian_c> nel modo sopra descritto
<fabio_cc> BoyDark, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    lo devi dare nel terminale, e poi aggiungi un # alla riga che ti ha indicato cristian_c
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> ho capito
<BoyDark> salvo e chiudo?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sì
<BoyDark> ok, fatto
<cristian_c> BoyDark, poi digita nuovamente: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato su pastebin
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211551/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> BoyDark, digita in un terminale: sudo apt-get installa cinelerra.cv
<cristian_c> BoyDark, digita in un terminale: sudo apt-get install cinelerra.cv
<BoyDark> *install
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<BoyDark> si
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211625/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sudo apt-get remove cinelerra-data
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211650/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sudo apt-get install -f
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211691/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, dpkg -l | grep cinelerra
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211706/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/cinelerra-cv_1%3a2.2.git.20150213b-0~ppa1~trusty1_amd64.deb
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10211835/
<cristian_c> BoyDark, prova ad aprire cinelerra
<BoyDark> si apre
<BoyDark> :D
<krabador> BoyDark, usalo con saggezza
<jester-> e parsimonia
<BoyDark> sarà fatto. Grazie
<Soveliss> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Soveliss> grazie ragazzi, ho installato da poco ubuntu per la prima volta ed avrei bisogno di supporto per il riconoscimento della mia webcam microsoft hd-3000 ... qualcuno può darmi una zampetta cortesemente?
<krabador> Soveliss, hai aperto il programma cheese?
<Soveliss> fatto ora
<Soveliss> nessun dispositivo trovato
<krabador> Soveliss, chiudi, apri il terminale, scrivi lsusb, invio
<krabador> !pastebin | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Soveliss> ora ha cambiato messaggio ... cheese dice che c'è un errore
<Soveliss> ed il terminale mi dice questo ... Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0779 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam HD-3000
<krabador> Soveliss, chiudi, apri il terminale, scrivi lsusb, invio
<krabador> !pastebin | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> che ubuntu?
<Soveliss> 14.01.1 64 bit
<Soveliss> cmq il terminale conferma la riga che ti ho scritto precedentemente
<krabador> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4656823#p4717051
<krabador> Soveliss, e non puoi fare un pastebin con tutto il contenuto?
<Soveliss> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0779 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam HD-3000
<Soveliss> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Soveliss> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c077 Logitech, Inc.
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c31c Logitech, Inc. Keyboard K120 for Business
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:a211 Hewlett-Packard
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
<Soveliss> devo aver fatto casino
<krabador> !pastebin | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> chiediti a riguardo del link
<Soveliss> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0779 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam HD-3000
<Soveliss> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Soveliss> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c077 Logitech, Inc.
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c31c Logitech, Inc. Keyboard K120 for Business
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:a211 Hewlett-Packard
<Soveliss> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-14
<BoyDark> buona notte
<BoyDark> sono tornato per un problema bluetooth
<Soveliss> tornato ... ma non so come usare il paste
<krabador> Soveliss, prova ad aprire il link segnalato, incollare dentro il contenuto, cliccare paste, ed incollare qui il link della pagina successiva al click di paste
<Soveliss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10212279/
<BoyDark> Ubuntu non mostra le mie cuffie bluetooth in audio, le riconosce, la sincronizzazione avviene perfettamente, ma non mi appaiono in audio
<krabador> Soveliss, ed il problema è skype, come nel thread del forum, o quale?
<BoyDark> in audio mi compaiono queste 3 voci: Output digitale, cuffie analogiche, uscxita analogica, ma non ci sono le mie philips
<Soveliss> i problemi sono tutti quelli elencati ne forum ... se apro skype sfarfalla in colori improbabili; la cam funziona bene solo quando eseguo il test
<krabador> Soveliss, dpkg -l | grep guvcview
<krabador> Soveliss, locate v4l1compat.so
<krabador> entrambi nel pastebin
<krabador> BoyDark, prova http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=573845
<Soveliss> eccotiil primo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10212373/
<Soveliss> secondo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10212380/
<krabador> Soveliss, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<krabador> Soveliss, da terminale
<krabador> vedi se funziona
<Soveliss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10212422/
<BoyDark> krabador, nella guida che hai postato mi dice di dare F6 per passare alle cuffie bluetooth, dato che ho una tastiera mac, se premo F6 mi da un altro comando, ossia aumenta la luminosità della tastiera
<krabador> Soveliss, dpkg -l | libv4l
<Soveliss> comando non trovato
<krabador> Soveliss, dpkg -l | grep libv4l
<Soveliss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10212506/
<krabador> Soveliss, sudo apt-get install -y libv4l-0:i386
<krabador> una volta che ha finito, manda LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype e prova
<Soveliss> ok skype lo ha aperto
<BoyDark> apposto, ho risolto con un'altra guida
<BoyDark> grazie lo stesso :)
<BoyDark> buona notte
<Soveliss> ti pareva che quando ti serve qualcuno per un test non c'è nessuno in linea XD
<Soveliss> comunque cheese adesso funziona alla grande, quindi in teoria dovrei riuscire ad usare la cam ovunque giusto?
<krabador> testi la webcam nei video settings di skype
<krabador> controlla, chiudi, e riaprilo senza il comando che ti ho dato
<krabador> se la seconda volta non va, la linea di prima va inserita nell'eseguibile
<Soveliss> skype vede nero
<krabador> in entrambi i casi?
<enziosavio_> scusa se mi permetto , come hai installato skype ?
<Soveliss> yes
<Soveliss> se non era già compreso nel pacchetto mi pare di aver usato "sudo apt-get install ...
<krabador> Soveliss, dpkg -l | grep libv4l
<krabador> !pastebin | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Soveliss, locate v4l1compat.so
<Soveliss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212820/
<krabador> Soveliss, dpkg -l | grep skype
<Soveliss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212837/
<krabador> Soveliss, locate v4l1compat.so
<Soveliss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212862/
<krabador> Soveliss, ls -la /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l
<enziosavio_> cosi hai provato
<enziosavio_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Soveliss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10212918/
<Soveliss> sì enzio
<enziosavio_> prova
<krabador> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<krabador> Soveliss, dimmi cosa dice il terminale
<krabador> enziosavio_, puoi leggere a riguardo
<enziosavio_> non è uguale
<krabador> enziosavio_, per favore, leggi i messaggi precedenti
<Soveliss> lo accetta ed apre
<jackpirata> ciao
<jackpirata> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | jackpirata
<ubot-it> jackpirata: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Soveliss> ciao jack
<jackpirata> Ciao Soveliss, ho un problema, qual è il canale irc di supporto ubuntu in italiano?
<Soveliss> kabrador sei uno spettacolo ... ora skype funziona perfettamente
<jackpirata> ah, è proprio questo, mi sa
<Soveliss> scusa se ti ho fatto sclerare così tanto
<krabador> Soveliss, allora, adesso va modificato l'eseguibile
<krabador> jackpirata, come sei entrato qui?
<Soveliss> ok pronto alla modifica, ma siamo di già sulla buona strada :)
<jackpirata> da web, poco prima ho provato a intuito con HexChat, ma credo non funzioni bene: risulto essere l'unico nel canale
<jackpirata> o forse non so usare hexchat
<krabador> jackpirata, forse non sei entrato nel server giusto
<krabador> Soveliss, bene, allora, chiudi skype
<jackpirata> non so, ho fatto join ubuntu-it
<jackpirata> con #
<krabador> jackpirata, se in un client irc, come xchat o hexchat, o altri, non entri prima in un server
<krabador> jackpirata, non puoi entrare in nessun canale
<krabador> Soveliss, sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<jackpirata> con xchat funzionava subito in automatico, mi faceva scegliere o sceglieva da sè il server
<jackpirata> vorrei poter vedere la RAI in streaming anche se non c'è più Moonlight
<enziosavio_> Ora Soveliss puoi inserire il comando che funziona nel lanciatore
<jackpirata> prima mi funzionava bene, adesso non mi va più lo streaming dal sito RAI
<jackpirata> (uso Mint Mate 17)
<krabador> Soveliss, fa diventare la linea con Exec, Exec=LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<enziosavio_> La RAI  ora usa Flashplayer
<Soveliss> fatto
<krabador> jackpirata, informati nelle risorse online di mint
<krabador> Soveliss, prima di salvare
<krabador> Soveliss, manda un pastebin di tutto il contenuto del file
<Soveliss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10213005/
<krabador> jackpirata, in questo canale non si da supporto a mint
<krabador> Soveliss, salva
<krabador> Soveliss, chiudi gedit
<krabador> Soveliss, lancia skype dal suo eseguibile, normalmente
<jackpirata> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> jackpirata, hai letto i messaggi?
<Soveliss> cazz mi è sparito dalle applicazioni
<enziosavio_> jackpirata http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<jackpirata> grazie
<jackpirata> ma mi serve a poco
<jackpirata> non so muovermi
<krabador> Soveliss, ls -la /usr/share/applications
<krabador> jackpirata, in questo canale non si da supporto a mint , per parlare di altro, se ci sono utenti disponibili, puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Soveliss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10213073/
<jackpirata> va benissimo il supporto a silverlight per ubuntu
<krabador> Soveliss, hai salvato e chiuso correttamente?
<Soveliss> direi di sì
<jackpirata> la gestione di silverlight è teoricamente identica a quella di Ubuntu, dato che si tratta di una fork che eredita le strutture per il video
<enziosavio_> Alt+F2 > skype > invio
<krabador> jackpirata, si, ma qui dentro, ed il canale ha il log, non si da supporto ad mint, e silverlight NON È ubuntu
<jackpirata> certo che non lo è, per questo serve il supporto: su Ubuntu occorre emularlo
<jackpirata> e priam si usava Moonlight ma non funziona più
<Soveliss> grazie enzio
<krabador> jackpirata, "sei offtopic " è piu' chiaro?
<jackpirata> a me non sembra di essere offtopic, a meno che non voglia fare il precisino
<krabador> Soveliss, sudo rm /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop~    , copialo ed incollalo perfettamente. Vedi se riappare il lanciatore nella dash
<jackpirata> la mia domanda serve anche per un PC con Ubuntu e uno con Zorin OS, quindi tre PC, di cui in uno c'è Ubuntu e in altri due due derivate
<jackpirata> Il problema è: dato che non è più supportato un componente di Ubuntu, come lo si sotituisce?
<jackpirata> *sostituisce
<Soveliss> al momento non ricompare, ma posso sempre bloccarmelo nella barra laterale
<krabador> Soveliss, è presente ?
<Soveliss> al momento non ricompare, ma posso sempre bloccarmelo nella barra laterale
<krabador> Soveliss, è presente ?
<krabador> adesso che è aperto
<Soveliss> no
<Soveliss> aperto compare ... se lo cerco nelle applicazioni normalmente no
<krabador> Soveliss, prima della modifica lo trovava?
<Soveliss> sì
<krabador> Soveliss, riavvia
<Soveliss> oki
<enziosavio_> krabador  , scusa  , ma  quel comando  lui  lo  aveva già dato  1.23  e non ha funzionato 1.58  funziona !
<krabador> enziosavio_, utenti aprono chiudono , danno per scontato cose
<enziosavio_> Notte
<krabador> buonanotte
<Soveliss> notte savio
<Soveliss> kabrador tutto è tornato nella normalità, sei un grande, grazie ancora e scusami per il mega sclero :)
<krabador> Soveliss, di nulla, l'importante è risolvere il problema
<krabador> :)
<Soveliss> dato che sono neofita ... a parte lo smanetto che è sempre la cosa migliore ... esiste una guida furba per imparare a non essere il classico utilizzatore alla winzozz?
<krabador> Soveliss, c'è tanta documentazione ufficiale, in italiano ed in inglese
<krabador> Soveliss, per muoversi tra i vari aspetti di ubuntu
<krabador> !wiki | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Soveliss> perfetto, così quando non ho un cazzo da fare mi acculturo un pochetto ed un giorno magari rieswco a rendermi utile anche io ... grazie mille, ora stacco ... buona notte a chi resta :) :) :)
<mino_> Salve a tutti
<mino_> cìè nessuno?
<mino_> c'è nessuno?
<Dabuntu> ciao
<mino_> ciao
<mino_> non c'è nessuno?
<Dabuntu> pare di no
<Dabuntu> e tutta questa gente che fa? dorme?
<mino_> forse
<krabador> *!*@*.com/ip.94.34.143.37
<thenewguy> salve
<zgorbyo> salve a tutti
<zgorbyo> vorrei sapere come fare a rendere visibile il flusso audio flash di youtube in jack o patchage in modo da poter processare youtube in tempo reale
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<emmeuno> Buongiorno
<enziosavio> ciao
<emmeuno> sono relativamente neofita e ho bisogno di aiuto
<emmeuno> posso disturbare?
<cybernova> !posso | emmeuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'posso'
<cybernova> !chiedi | emmeuno
<ubot-it> emmeuno: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<emmeuno> ok
<emmeuno> è possibile stampare in automatico i file salvati in una cartella?
<cybernova> emmeuno, dopo aver configurato la stampante, potresti provare a dare all'interno della cartella da terminale questo comando: lp *
<emmeuno> così se non sbaglio stampo tutti i file in una volta.
<emmeuno> A me serve che i file che vengono salvati nella cartella dall'utente vengano stampati automaticamente.
<cybernova> emmeuno, non intendevi quello?
<cybernova> emmeuno, ah capito
<cybernova> cybernova, si può fare con uno script da utilizzare insieme a cron
<URUS4> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problemma di airodump-ng con ubuntu 14.04 , canale wifi -1 ?
<brunocobalto> ciao ho l'impressione che da qualche settimana lubuntu vada più lento, è possibile che abbia qualche virus/errore? (sn nuovo di linux)
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, il discorso sui virus ecc.. è molto diverso
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ti suggerisco la seguente lettura: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, intanto, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<cristian_c> temperature come vanno?
<brunocobalto> penso ok, non saprei dire.
<brunocobalto> anche se fa dei rumori strani la ventola da un po', quando lo sposto o quando non è su una superficie piana.
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, beh, il problema è diverso
<cristian_c> non è software
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, quindi tieni il pc su ginocchia o tessuti?
<ExPBoy> i peli della gatta dentri la ventola :)
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma controlla le temperature
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<brunocobalto> come si fa a vedere temperature?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, o dal bios
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, oppure installi lm-sensors
<cristian_c> ma non senti il pc al tatto?
<brunocobalto> a volte lho tenuto su tessuti e ginocchia e mi sono accorto che faceva rumore la ventola. per un periodo faceva anche rumore su basi piane senza stoffa.
<brunocobalto> al tatto pare tiepido. è un mini-pc.
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, sì, ma stai accorciando la vita del pc
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, il pc necessita di prese d'aria sgombre
<brunocobalto> buono a sapersi :
<cristian_c> se le chiudi, il pc non smaltisce il valore e può danneggiarsi
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, non è un portatile?
<cristian_c> O.o
<brunocobalto> mini portatile, senza lettore dvd
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, eh, ma appunto
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, le prese d'aria non vanno ostruite in alcuno modo
<cristian_c> *alcun
<brunocobalto> ok, e per il resto, con la lentezza che posso fare?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ti ho suggerito di controllare le temperature
<ExPBoy> che microprocessore ha?
<cristian_c> e monitorare
<brunocobalto> intel atom
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, verifica anche che la ventola non sia intasata di polvere
<brunocobalto> a che temperature dovrebbe oscillare?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, quando hai fatto l'ultima pulizia?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, dipende
<cristian_c> magari dicci a quali temperature viaggia
<brunocobalto> per controllare la ventola lo devo aprire?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, direi di sì
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma se non sei capace, lascia fare a chi ne capisce
<ExPBoy> meglio
<brunocobalto> nel bios dove in che sezione trovo tutte le temperature?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, mi pare la schermata principale
<cristian_c> ma dipende dal bios
<ExPBoy> brunocobalto, se vai nel bios lo vedi
<ExPBoy> sei sul pc in questione ora?
<cristian_c> !lmsensors | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<brunocobalto> sì
<ExPBoy> eh per andare nel bios devi spegnerlo e riaccenderlo
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, a parte che lubuntu rileva la temperatura senza installare alcunché
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, aggiungi il plugin thermal al pannello
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, clic destro in basso a destra
<cristian_c> 'aggiung/rimuovi elementi pannello'
<cristian_c> Applet pannello
<cristian_c> Aggiungi
<cristian_c> Monitor temperatura
<cristian_c> e hai fatto
<brunocobalto> il wiki di ubuntu è consultabile anche offline?
<ExPBoy> se te lo scarichi si
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ti ho indicato comunque un modo per evitare di installare applicazioni
<cristian_c> visto che hai un'applet a disposizione
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, quale temperatura ti restituisce?
<brunocobalto> 45°
<ExPBoy> ottimo
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, solo con il browser aperto?
<brunocobalto> sì
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ed è lento in questo momento?
<brunocobalto> e caricabatteria collegato
<brunocobalto> non è fluido, rispetto a qualche mese fa, si è rallentato.
<cristian_c> ripeto la domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> brunocobalto, intanto, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<cristian_c> in questi mesi
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> prova in live
<cristian_c> e vedi come si comporta
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, c'è una cosa che puoi fare comunque
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<brunocobalto> ho installato qualche programma dal software center, una volta ha preso una botta...ma era già lento.
<cristian_c> uhm,  ma la pulizia della cache libera spazio su disco, non c'entra molto
<brunocobalto> per provare live mi serve chiavetta?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ti serve il supporto con il quale hai installato ubuntu
<brunocobalto> ok
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, comunque, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brunocobalto> non mi fa copiare il testo nel terminale nè con ctrl-c nè con destro
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ma stai utilizzando xterm?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, per favore, utilizza un terminale normale
<brunocobalto> certo xterm
<brunocobalto> bè non mi fa copiare
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, xterm non è il terminale predefinito
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, utilizza lxterminal
<cristian_c> lo trovi in Accessori
<brunocobalto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10220979/
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, digita: sudo apt-get update
<brunocobalto> fatto
<brunocobalto> questo a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, ricarica il sistema dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> brunocobalto, posta pure il risultato su pastebin
<Katia_> buongiorno
<Katia_> credo sia il posto giusto ora..
<Katia_> vorre un informazione
<cristian_c> Katia_, come hai fatto a scaricare la .iso senza poter aprire i link?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> boom
<kAh> ???
<kAh> ??
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> kAh, per favore, esprimiti se hai domande specifiche
<kAh> ancora tu?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Katia_, come hai fatto a scaricare la .iso senza poter aprire i link?
<kAh> sai gia cosa voglio.
<cristian_c> kAh, concentrati sul problema
<cristian_c> kAh, puoi rispondere a quella semplice domanda?
<kAh> quello sono riuscita ad aprirlo proprio come sono riuscita ad aprire questo.
<cristian_c> appunto, se i link funzionano, apri quelli che ti si sono indicati
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> se ti interessa utilizzare l'usb come supporto live
<cristian_c> e dai link non si scappa
<kAh> ok
<kAh> quindi devo cercare di aprire uno di quei link
<cristian_c> kAh, se hai aperto quello per scaricare la .iso puoi aprire anche gli altri già linkati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> compreso questo
<kAh> il secondo link dato da @ubot-it non me lo apre neanche da altro pc
<cristian_c> kAh, questo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ?
<cristian_c> ho provato ora, la pagina è online
<kAh> ci ho provatto.
<kAh> mi è uscita una finestra
<kAh> con un quadro nero e delle scritte verdi
<cristian_c> kAh, posta una schermata
<ExPBoy> see
<kAh> un attimo
<kAh> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ApP0D2zRPmdIsZeUIGZd
<kAh> eccola
<cristian_c> kAh, quindi hai scaricato il programma dal link postato?
<kAh> si ce l ho fatta
<cristian_c> e stai creando la usb live di xubuntu
<kAh> credo :) non sono pratica ragazzi scusate l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> kAh, una volta finito, riavvia il pc con la usb collegata e fai il boot da usb
<cristian_c> scegliendo di far partire il pc da usb
<kAh> ok va bene, e cos'ì nell altro pc avro xubuntu?
<cristian_c> kAh, no, è su usb
<cristian_c> kAh, puoi provarlo e sempre con quella installarlo sull'hard disk del pc
<cristian_c> ma ti consiglio prima di provare e vedere se ti va bene
<kAh> si l avevo gia provato.. ed è davvero fantastico
<cristian_c> kAh, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<kAh> quindi come posso istallarlo sull' hard disk?
<cristian_c> kAh, una volta entrato in live, puoi far partire l'installer
<cristian_c> ma ripeto , è meglio provare il sistema in live su quel pc
<kAh> ok davvero
<kAh> non so come ringraziarti
<cristian_c> per vedere se l'hardware viene riconosciuto e come ci gira xubuntu
<cristian_c> !installazione | kAh
<ubot-it> kAh: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> kAh, quando vorrai installarlo, segui il primo link
<cristian_c> che ti spiegherà per filo e per segno cosa fare
<kAh> cos'è l istallazione grafica^
<cristian_c> kAh, è quella standard
<cristian_c> il link comunque rimanda alla pagina standard
<cristian_c> se apri il secondo link ti apre il primo automaticamente
<kAh> mmm va bene vedrò di farcela..
<kAh> e mi aggiornerò sulla tecnologia che ho delle grosse lacune mi sa
<cristian_c> kAh, ti basta seguire il wiki per non incorrere in problemi grossi
<kAh> grazie mille ancora, se c'è un modo dove posso lasciare un feedback positivo o qualcosa del genere in tuo favore dimmi pure
<kAh> scusa per l altra chat ma ero davvero impossibilitata ..
<cristian_c> kAh, non importa, basta essere prudenti
<cristian_c> e provare il sistema con calma
<kAh> ok va bene, grazie mille..
<cristian_c> ti suggerisco anche di lasciare windows in dual boot, se è installato
<cristian_c> kAh, prova a usare entrambi i sistemi su quel pc
<kAh> è che il pc è davvero lentissimo e vecchissimo
<kAh> quindi stavamo cercando qualcosa di leggere
<kAh> e xubunto ci è stato consigliato
<cristian_c> kAh, sì, ma non tutti i software li trovi su ubuntu
<cristian_c> se ti serve un programma particolare che c'è soltanto su winz, tieniti stretto anche windows
<kAh> è che in quel pc c'è la versione di windows che non riceve più aggiornamenti
<kAh> e quel pc lo usa ogni tanto mio padre
<kAh> per non buttarlo via volevamo rianimarlo con qualcosa
<cristian_c> kAh, con xp?
<cristian_c> kAh, se trovi xubuntu ancora troppo pesante, puoi pure provare con lubuntu
<cristian_c> ancora meno esoso di risorse
<cristian_c> anche se un po' più spartano rispetto a xubuntu
<kAh> ok va bene, il processo è sempre lo stesso tanto ed ora l'ho capito
<kAh> grazie ancora per i consigli
<cristian_c> kAh, di niente
<cristian_c> se hai problemi particolari che non riesci a risolvere sul wiki, torna pure
<cristian_c> qui
<kAh> ok grazie mille,
<kAh> ciao ciao :) :) :)
<simo123456> buon giorno ragazzi
<simo123456> mi serve un aiuto
<simo123456> chi ha il buon cuore di farlo?
<simo123456> hehehehe
<simo123456> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 è l'unico problema e che nn và la line wi-fi
<simo123456> qualcuno può suggerirmi qualcosa?
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<bertamo> ciao. ho un problema che tra documentazione e fora vari non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere. Ho un desktop senza WiFI, su cui avevo un vecchio Linux credo 8.04 dal 2006 e funzionava tutto. Adesso ho finalmente istallato 14.04.1 LTS trusty e non mi funziona l'Ethernet. Ho una Netlink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI e il kernel module tg3. i cavi e il
<bertamo> modem/router funzionano sto scrivendo dal laptop.
<cristian_c> bertamo, definisci meglio non funziona
<cristian_c> più in dettaglio
<bertamo> sin dall'istallazione e poi dal dopo istallazione
<bertamo> "Ethernet nework disconnected"
<bertamo> non ho internet
<bertamo> via cavo
<bertamo> non so perché
<cristian_c> bertamo, quindi non stabilisce la connessione ethernet
<cristian_c> rifiutandotela nel network manager?
<bertamo> non la stabilisce proprio
<bertamo> riconosce apparentemente l'adapter
<bertamo> mi dà anche il MAC address
<bertamo> ma dice che è scollegata
<cristian_c> bertamo, hai il pc davanti?
<bertamo> certo
<bertamo> sto smanettando da un po' avendo letto qualche post
<bertamo> documentazione
<bertamo> etc.
<bertamo> niente da fare
<cristian_c> bertamo, che tipo di 'smanettamenti' hai fatto?
<bertamo> scusa, poco chiaro: ho cercato varie informazioni e studiato un po' di risultati di vari comandi come lspci etc. non veri e proprie azioni più che altro seguendo vari post sui forum ho cercato di capire se trovavo delle spiegazioni ma brancolo nel buio
<bertamo> per esempio, se servono informazioni ne ho:
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bertamo, allora posta lspci
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | bertamo
<ubot-it> bertamo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bertamo> lspci -nnk qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224177/
<Ikitt> j #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> bertamo, sei marco?
<bertamo> @ubot-it: Grazie! :-) avrei intasato, non conoscevo, come avrete capito sono un po' nuovo... nel senso che avevo usato nel 2006 / 2007 poi per un po' di anni non avevo usato più.... non sono proprio un "novellino" ma quasi ;)
<bertamo> sono marco, sì, ho anche postato domanda su forum anglofono
<cristian_c> ho letto
<cristian_c> lui dice che serve alx, ma a me sembra sia supportato da tg3
<cristian_c> ah, no, si è sbagliato
<bertamo> "lui" = David Foester?
<bertamo> se parli di lui, poi gli ho detto che è tg3
<bertamo> e era d'accordo
<fulvio> Salve a tutti, ho installato su un portatile dell xps ubuntu 14.04 lts. Il browser Firefox non si collega ad Internet (carica per molto tempo per poi restituire la New tab vuota senza messaggi di errore). Neppure il software center  è in grado di funzionare. Utilizzo per la connessione un Asus padfone2 in modalità thethering usb o hot spot Wi-Fi (A
<fulvio> ndroid 4.4.2). Sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu grazie a tutti
<bertamo> ma per il momento non ho trovato soluzione
<cristian_c> bertamo, un attimo
<bertamo> ok
<cristian_c> fulvio, quindi il tethering usb lo vede come connessione via cavo e l'hotspot come connessione wifi?
<cristian_c> bertamo, possso vedere il tuo dmesg?
<cristian_c> quello intero
<fulvio> Si, funziona in entrambi i casi. Inoltre il dispositivo è riconosciuto anche come memoria di massa esterna
<bertamo> cioè semplicemente "dmesg" ?
<cristian_c> fulvio, quindi le connessioni vengono stabilite correttamente , almeno?
<cristian_c> bertamo, sì
<cristian_c> bertamo, ma si trova il file anche in /var/log
<bertamo> cristian_c, ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224293/
<fulvio> Si in entrambi i casi compaiono le icone. Con il Wi-Fi mi ha chiesto anche la password per collegarsi al dispositivo. Tutto sembra funzionare ma Firefox non si collega come neppure il software center
<cristian_c> fulvio, mmmmm
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera a tutti
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho un problema, credo di aver preso un virus, mi si è aperta una pagina col logo della polizia penitenziaria che mi bloccava il pc, ho letto sul sito della polizia che è un virus, come lo tolgo? ;)
<cristian_c> fulvio, un attimo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ciao cristian caro ;)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, su quale sistema operativo?
<fulvio> ok grazie cristian
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ubuntu
<alexxxxxxxxxx> solo quello ho
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, non farti prendere in giro
<krabador> da internet
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, non hai preso niente
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, va in siti legali
<alexxxxxxxxxx> provavo a chiudere ma non si chiudeva, mi bloccava tutto, ho avuto paura
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai altre domande?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ahahahahha krabador stavo navigando e ho cliccato per sbaglio su un banner
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai altre domande?
<cristian_c> lol
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no volevo solo sapere se potevo stare tranquillo
<bertamo> maestra, alexxxxxxxxxx disturba ;-)
<bertamo> lol
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, puoi stare tranquillo .
<cristian_c> fulvio, proviamo una cosa
<alexxxxxxxxxx> mmmm ok ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok vado grazie bye
<cristian_c> [    1.231000] tg3 0000:03:00.0 eth0: attached PHY is 5750 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1], EEE[0])
<cristian_c> bertamo, non vedo tentativi di connessione in questa sessione
<bertamo> cristian_c, e come mai?
<bertamo> non si è mai riuscito a connettere
<cristian_c> nel senso, non ci sono neanche tentativi nel log
<cristian_c> bertamo, posta il contenuto del syslog , allora
<cristian_c> bertamo, si trova in /var/log/syslog
<bertamo> cristian_c, ok vado a copiarlo, e a spostarlo su questo pc, e postarlo, un attimo
<bertamo> cristian_c, ecco qui il mio syslog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224481/
<cristian_c> bertamo, scusa, ma è fermo all'8 febbraio
<cristian_c> bertamo, in /var/log c'è un file chiamato syslog
<bertamo> scusa, controllo,
<bertamo> ho preso quello
<cristian_c> prendi il syslog aggiornato
<cristian_c> bertamo, digita: cat /var/log/syslog | tail
<cristian_c> posta tutto il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<bertamo> cristiam_c, no, scusa, ho capito: l'orologio del sistema è sbagliato, per il mio desktop che da quando ho istallato il nuovo Ubuntu 14.04 non si è mai collegato a Internet ogi è l'8 febbruai 2015 e sono le 21:25
<cristian_c> perfetto
<bertamo> infatti cat /var/log/syslog | tail  dà proprio 08/02/2015 come ultime linee
<cristian_c> bertamo, ok, postami quelle
<cristian_c> non esce nessun messaggio relativo alla connessione
<cristian_c> bertamo, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> ma solo messaggi relativi alla connessione di dischi esterni e di un blackberry
<cristian_c> uhm, no, forse è sempre lo stesso
<bertamo> sì, per ora il bberry è quel che sto usando per trasferire i file
<bertamo> e copiarli su internet
<cristian_c> bertamo, digita il comando indicato
<cristian_c> bertamo, e anche: lshw -C network
<bertamo> syslog tail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224659/
<cristian_c> bertamo, scusami, non è lo stesso pc da cui scrivi?
<bertamo> ifconfig -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224671/
<cristian_c> quello del syslog e del dmesg
<bertamo> NO, cristian_c, quello da cui scrivo si collega a INternet, l'altro NO per niente è questo il problema
<cristian_c> bertamo, quei comandi li hai digitati su quel pc, giusto?
<bertamo> certo
<bertamo> e lshw -C network l'avevo fatto un paio d'ore fa max, eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224681/
<cristian_c>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.134 firmware=5789-v3.29a latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair
<cristian_c> bertamo, proviamo a mano
<cristian_c> bertamo, digita: sudo dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> e posta il risultato su pastebin
<bertamo> cristian ok faccio
<bertamo> cristian, quando dici posta il risultato vuoi dire il dmesg tail?
<bertamo> (per ora non succede nulla, cursore bloccato dopo la password per sudo)
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> bertamo, digita: sudo dhclient eth0
<bertamo> cristian_c, fatto, ma è bloccato
<cristian_c> bertamo, ok, quindi è in attesa
<cristian_c> ?
<bertamo> cristian_c, immagino che sia "in attesa" - boh...
<bertamo> ah, non è più in attesa (e non si è collegato)
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> bertamo, posta su pastebin
<bertamo> posto syslog tail?
<cristian_c> bertamo, il risultato di sudo dhclient eth0
<bertamo> cristian_c, dopo sudo dhclient eth0 non ho niente, niente sul terminal, niente come risultato, ma se vado a beccare la tail del syslog qualcosa sembra essere successo, seppur non ne ho fatto in tempo a rilevare visivamente nulla
<bertamo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10224948/
<cristian_c> ok
<bertamo> Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.5.130
<bertamo> però è tuttora (od "di nuovo") scollegato
<cristian_c> Feb  8 21:43:00 marco-desktop avahi-autoipd(eth0)[3414]: Found user 'avahi-autoipd' (UID 105) and group 'avahi-autoipd' (GID 113).
<cristian_c> Feb  8 21:43:00 marco-desktop avahi-autoipd(eth0)[3414]: Successfully called chroot().
<cristian_c> Feb  8 21:43:00 marco-desktop avahi-autoipd(eth0)[3414]: Successfully dropped root privileges.
<bertamo> esatto, ma non riesco a capire cosa dovrei fare
<cristian_c> bertamo, con questo pc ti colleghi alla stessa rete?
<bertamo> sì
<cristian_c> bertamo,  quale so hai su questo pc?
<bertamo> con questo (laptop) per il momento anche questo via cavo ethernet (ho tree porte ethernet sul modem/router)
<cristian_c> quello da cui scrivi
<bertamo> windows 8.1 64-bit
<bertamo> su un altro che ho solo usato con wifi per il momento (modem e adsl internet relativamente nuovi) ho anche Ubuntu volendo potrei andarlo a prendere se necessario
<bertamo> questo funziona perfettamente da sempre sia in wifi che wired
<bertamo> mi assento un minutino, scusa, urgenza da gestire, torno subito
<bertamo> ci sonoù
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bertamo, ma quello che hai postato è l'ip locale del router
<cristian_c> intendo locale, non pubblico
<cristian_c> *modem/router
<bertamo> ah!
<bertamo> in effetti nella finestra che mostra le connessioni mi dice che la wired connection si è collegata 2 ore fa
<bertamo> ossia quando ho acceso il pc
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bertamo, spiegati
<cristian_c> bertamo, ah, scusa, la mia era una domanda
<bertamo> in effetti sembrerebbe che per un breve istante quando accendo il pc, la connessione ethernet si stabilisca (non ne sono sicuro ma sembrerebbe così) e che poi la perda subito
<cristian_c> *bertamo, ma quello che hai postato è l'ip locale del router?
<cristian_c> bertamo, nel dmesg non ho trovato niente
<bertamo> non lo so, cerco di capire
<bertamo> un attimo che guardo da questo
<cristian_c> bertamo, e forse hai postato una sola parte del syslog
<bertamo> se parli dell'ultimo syslog, ho postato la coda (tail)
<bertamo> my IP Address Is:
<bertamo> 130.25.244.141
<cristian_c> bertamo, no, questo è pubblico
<cristian_c> mi interessa quello locale del router
<bertamo> giusto
<cristian_c> il locale generalmente è 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> lo identifica nella tua rete locale
<cristian_c> che non c'entra con internet
<cristian_c> <bertamo> Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.5.130
<cristian_c> non so quale sia
<bertamo> esatto IPv4 è 192.168.1.3
<bertamo> subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<cristian_c> il gateway?
<bertamo> default gateway 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> bertamo, mi sembra strana sta cosa
<bertamo> cristian_c, sapessi a me!!! :-\
<bertamo> mi sembra strana e mi fa inc.....are un casino!!!
<cristian_c> bertamo, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<bertamo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10225192/
<cristian_c> un attimo
<bertamo> OK
<cristian_c> bertamo, digita: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bertamo> cristian_c, non succede niente, apparentemente
<cristian_c> bertamo, restituisce il prompt?
<bertamo> sì
<bertamo> restituisce il prompt e nulla si collega
<bertamo> anzi, guardando il tail dice che "No DCHPOFFERS received"
<bertamo> "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> per modo di dire
<cristian_c> prima non c'era
<cristian_c> bertamo, postalo tutto
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<bertamo> tutto il syslog?
<cristian_c> bertamo, anche l'ultima parte
<cristian_c> quella nuova
<bertamo> postata tutta http://paste.ubuntu.com/10225427/
<bertamo> in fondo ci sono le ultime righe
<bertamo> poco prima avevo provato di nuovo quello che mi avevi fatto fare sudo dhclient eth0 ma con l'opzione -d (quindi anche -v)
<bertamo> e si vedono i tentativi infruttuosi di connessione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> d sta per debug, mi pare
<bertamo> in questo caso sembra che sia piuttosto per farlo lavorare in "foreground"
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<bertamo> ok
<bertamo> grazie!
<cristian_c> bertamo, prova a leggere qui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/190359
<bertamo> letto
<bertamo> mi consiglieresti rm /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.* ???
<bertamo> o installare un linux diverso? :_(
<bertamo> (non vorrei)
<cristian_c> in /var/lib/dhcp
<cristian_c> ho dhclient.leases
<cristian_c> Feb  8 22:14:22 marco-desktop dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<cristian_c> bertamo, quindi potrebbe pure funzionare
<cristian_c> ho solo quel file in quella directory
<cristian_c> bertamo, magari controlla cosa c'è dentro alla tua
<cristian_c> prima
<bertamo> avevo solo quel file nella directory
<bertamo> l'ho cancellato, provato sudo dhclient up, non funziona, è tornato il file dhclient.leases
<bertamo> prima e adesso, il file esiste ma è vuoto
<bertamo> anche nel mio caso c'è solo quel file
<cristian_c> bertamo, come ultima risorsa, prima di scrivere sul forum di ubuntu, puoi anche scrivere in quella segnalazione di bug
<cristian_c> e sottoscriverla
<cristian_c> bertamo, qualche info è uscita, ma non è sufficiente a risolvere il problema di per se
<cristian_c> almeno io non ci riesco
<bertamo> la segnalazioni di bug di cui mi davi il link poco fa?
<cristian_c> bertamo, quella da cui hai preso il workaround
<cristian_c> bertamo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/190359
<bertamo> ok
<bertamo> grazie dell'aiuto in ogni caso
<bertamo> sono molto frustrato di questo
<bertamo> speriamo di trovare una soluzione
<bertamo> grazie del tuo tempo e dei tentativi
<bertamo> ciao!
<cristian_c> bertamo, in ogni caso, facci sapere
<bertamo> OK
<bertamo> certo
<bertamo> ora vado a cena sennò divorzio una seconda volta PRIMA di risposarmi ;-)) LOL
<bertamo> ciao!
<cristian_c> bertamo, ciao
<LostInMyHead> perchè non posso scrivere?
<krabador> LostInMyHead, non sei registrato
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Buongiorno =) Vorrei sapere se Ubuntu 14.04 ha una modalità di installazione testuale.
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Buonasera...
<Pazzodaerroidiin> XD
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, per che sistema ti servirebbe installare ubuntu con installazione testuale?
<Pazzodaerroidiin> ho provato ad installare varie versioni Linux...nessuna si installa tranne Android...
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Quando avvio (per esempio Debian) mi da un errore di lettura dei file....o non gira niente(schermata nera con trattino di Log)ma L'installazione non parte
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, in quale macchina?
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Un tablet-pc della MG con una intel N455 che gira Windows
<krabador> il mobile non è supportato
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, segnala per favore il modello preciso
<Pazzodaerroidiin> è mobile... c'è una versione Linux che lo supporta?
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, segnala per favore il modello preciso
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Intel(R)Atom(TM)Cpu N455 @1.66 GHz  ,Family 6 ,Model C,CodeName Pineview-N, Tecnology 45 nm, Instructions  MMX,SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,EM64T      32 bit     dati provenienti da CPU-Z
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, allora, il modello di questo dispositivo ù
<krabador> non della cpu
<krabador> e per favore, non dopo 10 min
<Pazzodaerroidiin> MG fuori commercio
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Scusa Windows è una Lumaca
<Pazzodaerroidiin> ....Scusi
<Pazzodaerroidiin> in pratica è un computer giapponese montato ... probabilmente il case ha sopra scritto MG ma non è quello il modello
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Intende come modello MG,Fujitsu,HP ecc. giusto?
<UZ> buonasera a tutti
<UZ> è da oggi pomeriggio che cerco di installare Ubuntu su un Asus Eeepc X101CH
<UZ> ho scaricato il S.O. Desktop e messo su USB
<UZ> parte l'installazione quando copia i file subito dopo schermo blu e muore tutto
<UZ> why??
<Pazzodaerroidiin> prima mi ero confuso... la cpu è una intel N455 Mobile ....il dispositivo è un tablet-pc
<UZ> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<UZ> sto riscaricando il S.O fosse quello rovinato
<UZ> sul Eeepc c'era win 7 starter che ho cancellato che faceva schifo
<UZ> adesso il pc è morto
<Pazzodaerroidiin> UZ,Soli con i nostri dubbi XD
<UZ> az vero
<UZ> il problema che adesso ho un netbook vuoto
<UZ> lo butto al cesso??
<UZ> mi dispiace caxxo
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Si accende?
<UZ> si
<UZ> ma ovviamente cancellando win7 non c'è nulla
<krabador> UZ, innanzitutto calma
<krabador> UZ, scarica lubuntu, che è quella indicata per netbook
<krabador> fa la pendrive, installala
<UZ> lubuntu
<UZ> con la L
<krabador> si
<krabador> UZ, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<krabador> questa
<krabador> UZ, ubuntu ha derivate http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> puoi vedere come si chiamano, per toglierti ogni dubbio sul nume
<krabador> *nome
<UZ> ma quale devo scaricare?
<UZ> alternative o desktop
<krabador> desktop
<UZ> io ubuntu un po loconoscevo
<UZ> ok sto scaricando
<krabador> UZ, lubuntu è ancora piu' facile
<UZ> ma scarico anche ubuntu desktop oppure no?
<krabador> quanti sistemi vuoi usare?
<Pazzodaerroidiin> ed è fantastico...però io non lo posso usare  =(
<UZ> userò solo Lubuntu
<UZ> win mi sta sulle balle
<UZ> lo provo su netbook poi smanetto un po e passo anche al notebook di casa
<UZ> magari li mi affianco a win7
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Like XD
<UZ> pazzo perche non lo puoi usare?
<xCiro> Ciao a tutti qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Sono diventato pazzo con tutte le prove che ho fatto per instanlarlo
<UZ> minchia allora farò nottata?
<xCiro> Allora? qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Pazzodaerroidiin> a quanto pare non gira
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, hai un device non supportato, quantomeno finquando non dira che modello '
<krabador> xCiro, chiedi
<UZ> krabador farò nottata?
<UZ> ciro che c'è
<UZ> chiedi
<krabador> UZ, ma se ubuntu lo conoscevi, perchè hai paura di fare nottata?
<Pazzodaerroidiin> dammi un esempio di modello perfavore ....
<UZ> pazzo mi inquieta nell'installazione
<UZ> su il mio primo notebook l'ho installato subito
<UZ> su questo netbook schifoso non ci riesco
<UZ> ma adesso provo lubuntu daio
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, indaga su che modello è il tuo device, e torna poi qui a dirlo
<krabador> Pazzodaerroidiin, senza questo tipo di informazioni, non si puo' fare assistenza adeguatamente
<xCiro> Allora ragazzi mi scuso se rompo xD, ho installato ubuntu 14.04.1 sul mio PC però ho un problema con la scheda video e audio,con la scheda video uso ATI Radeon HD 4650 voglio installare i driver ma mi da errore per incompatibilità,invece per l'audio vorrei installare l'effetto SRS mod per sentire meglio musica,film e la mia scheda video è realtek .
<xCiro> ..come devo fare?
<krabador> xCiro, quella ati funziona solo con i driver che già stanno funzionando, quelli in default
<Pazzodaerroidiin> Un esempio così capisco
<xCiro> Io vorrei mettere i driver della casa produttice per modificare le opzioni e tipo l'overclock e migliorare il gaming
<krabador> xCiro, per quanto riguarda SRS , se è una caratteristica software, puo' funzionare solo su windowws
<krabador> xCiro, con quella scheda non puoi , su linux
<krabador> xCiro, amd l'ha tagliata fuori dal supporto
<xCiro> Allora una cosa,tempo fà riuscì ad installare sul vecchio ubuntu..
<xCiro> Non ci sta qualche modo per avere i driver?
<krabador> xCiro, l'ultimo driver amd, per quella scheda, non è supportato dalle ultime versioni del server grafico di ubuntu
<krabador> xCiro, puoi provare con ubuntu 12.04
<xCiro> E buono come sistema operativo?
<krabador> xCiro, è sempre ubuntu, ti sembra buono ubuntu?
<xCiro> Ubuntu è buono lol dico se installo una versione vecchia non cambia nulla?
<krabador> xCiro, è la vecchia lts, ha il parco software, tranne firefox e pochi altri, aggiornato ad aprile 2012, se c'è il server grafico che supporta l'ultimo driver amd per la tua scheda, provala
<krabador> è supportata fino ad aprile 2017
<xCiro> Capito...ma voi della community non potete aggiornare i driver grafici per vecchie schede? così almeno chi ha una scheda video vecchiotta può aggiornare lo stesso..
<krabador> xCiro, il driver che intendi, lo fa amd, chiedi a loro
<krabador> xCiro, la community ti sta mettendo a disposizione il driver opensource
<krabador> che per il 2d funziona persino meglio di quello amd
<xCiro> E dove lo posso trovare questo driver opensource?
<krabador> xCiro, cerca di essere piu' concentrato quando leggi
<krabador> il driver open source, è quello che stai già usando in ubuntu
<krabador> quello che si installa di base
<xCiro> Ah...scusatemi ma non son pratico su linux....e se rimango il driver di base cioè quello open source cosa cambia?
<krabador> xCiro, che se vuoi giocare a giochi 3d spinti, hai meno prestazioni di quello amd
<krabador> xCiro, ma per tutti gli altri usi, vai persino megli
<UZ> che lentezza.....
<xCiro> Capito...un dubbio che ho...se installo l'ultimo ubuntu e installo per esempio minecraft fà un classico errore che dice che mancano i driver e crasha tutto...che dovrei fare?
<krabador> xCiro, allora, stai digitando da questa ubuntu?
<krabador> xCiro, minecraft, va abbastanza bene con il driver opensource e le hd 4xxx
<xCiro> Per ora sto usando windows ma ho ubuntu sulla partizione,capito krabador se metto minecraft il gioco non si apre
<xCiro> Tipo crasha
<xCiro> che devo fare'
<xCiro> ?
<krabador> xCiro, fa una cosa, avvia ubuntu, torna qui
<krabador> vediamo l'errore
<krabador> e si vede di risolverlo
<xCiro> Vabene...non sarà perchè non ho installato la versione comunità?
<krabador> xCiro, no, quella differisce solo per il fatto che dentro ha dei software in italiano
<krabador> ma niente di strutturale
<xCiro> vabene...grazie ragazzi riavvio e ritorno a dopo
<UZ> io ancora sto a metà se fa nottata sicuro.....
<UZ> posso fare una domanda? ma perche con Ubuntu su Netbook si blocca a metà?
<UZ> cosi giusto per capire+
<krabador> UZ, diverse motivazioni, ma è drasticamente pesante per i netbook, ubuntu principale
<krabador> UZ, ma "a metà" dello scarico?
<UZ> si kraby
<UZ> a metà dello scarico
<UZ> de na lentezza inverosimile
<UZ> evidentemente tata gente si avvicina a questo progetto
<krabador> UZ, il torrent garantisce la banda piena
<UZ> io condivido siete dei grandi
<UZ> adesso provo torrent
<krabador> UZ, sicuro di non avere problemi di connessione?
<UZ> no no krabador
<UZ> tutto ok
<UZ> cio pure ubuntu in download mo lo metto in pausa
<krabador> UZ, se hai varie cose, come pretendi che un singolo download sia veloce?
<UZ> ahahahahahaha non me ne ero accorto perdonami
<UZ> torrent tutta un altra storia
<krabador> bene
<UZ> PER LA CRONACA UTORRENT HA GIA FINITO
<UZ> dal sito ancora sta scaricando
<krabador> visto?
<krabador> sempre meglio  il torrent, per scaricare le iso
<UZ> minchia adesso non me la carica nella usb si è fermata a 11%
<UZ> da quanto serve la usb per Lubuntu.iso?
<krabador> almeno 1gb, e ci stra strettina
<krabador> fatta senza persistence storage
<krabador> UZ, cosa stai usando per farla?
<UZ> unetbootin-windows-608
<krabador> !usbwin | UZ
<ubot-it> UZ: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<krabador> che se necessiti di imporre opzioni, con unetbootin non puoi
<UZ> infatti ho cambiato usb ma si blocca sempre a 11%
<UZ> adesso provo
<UZ> quel link non esiste piu....
<enziosavio> puoi provare imagewriter
<UZ> fatto fatto grazie enzio
<UZ> sto facendo l'installazione a tra poco.......
<UZ> l'icona gia mi piace di piu
<enziosavio> come , ho parlato e hai già fatto!
<krabador> UZ, funzionano tutti perfettamente
<krabador> i linl
<krabador> *link
<krabador> UZ, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.9.exe
<UZ> no problem lho tovato su google
<UZ> enzio sono veloce.....
<UZ> ragazzi tutto ok funzionante
<UZ> adesso dovro smanettarci e studiare su
<UZ> vi disturbo se ho dei dubbi o richieste di aiuto
<UZ> intanto grazie e grazie alla community
<UZ> buonanotte e buona domenica
<krabador> UZ, torna qui, per questioni tecniche
<krabador> buon proseguimento col sistema
<UZ> grazie ragazzi buo proseguimento
<UZ> windows sw lo sogna un servizio del genere
<UZ> appunto
<xCiro> Salve a tutti scusate,si son di nuovo io...ho provato minecraft senza driver su ubuntu ma lagga da cani o.o su windows faccio 150 fps e qua quanti? 30-20 ..
<krabador> xCiro, allora, il discorso è diverso rispetto a quello di prima, funziona ma non ti piace come va, a parte diminuire il livello dei settaggi grafici, non ti si puo' segnalare altro
<xCiro> Mi spieghi perchè su windows va tutto diverso? senza modificare niente va meglio lì che qui..ed ubuntu è 30 volte più leggero..
<xCiro> Quindi oltre a diminuire i settaggi è un problema proprio del sistema?
<krabador> xCiro, ricordi il discorso di prima?
<xCiro> Sisi
<xCiro> Quindi o ti arrangi o nulla?
<krabador> xCiro, sicuro di ricordare il discorso di prima?
<xCiro> Ehm si sul fatto dei driver della scheda video
<krabador> xCiro, amd ha smesso di supportare la tua scheda, nel driver ufficiale
<xCiro> Capito...ma perchè su windows che anche li ha smesso di supportare va meglio?
<krabador> xCiro, e l'ultimo driver supportato dalla tua scheda, non è piu' supportato dal server grafico dell'ultima versione ubuntu
<krabador> xCiro, perchè comunque stai usando l'ultimo driver di amd
<krabador> xCiro, su ubuntu no
<xCiro> Capito..
<xCiro> E non si può fare in modo che vada pure qua?
<krabador> xCiro, installare una versione di ubuntu che abbia il server grafico, che sia supportato dall'ultimo driver che supporta la tua scheeda
<Cristina> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto per installare google chrome su xubuntu 14,04 lite....penso sia questo il sistema OPERATIVO!
<krabador> Cristina, scarichi direttamente dal sito
<krabador> una volta finito lo scarico
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Cristina> e basta...fa tutto da se????
<krabador> scrivi ls -la ~/Scaricati
<krabador> !pastebin | Cristina
<ubot-it> Cristina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vai in questo sito, incolli il risultato , clicchi paste
<krabador> incolli qui il link risultante
<Cristina> ok...grazie, vado e provo, in caso torno...
<krabador> Cristina, non fa tutto da solo
<krabador> se non mandi dei comandi successivi, non installi nulla
<Cristina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10228911/
<krabador> Cristina, dove hai scaricato il pacchetto deb ?
<krabador> in quale cartella?
<Carlin0> mi sa che non l'ha ancora scaricato
<Cristina> ma dici chrome?
<Cristina> non l'ho ancora scaricato...
<krabador> Cristina, e "una volta finito lo scarico" secondo te cosa significa?
<Cristina> lo sta installando dal software center, perchè quando l'ho aperto è andato direttamente là, ma va lentissimo.....
<Carlin0> invece di fare 'salva' hai fatto 'apri con'
<Cristina> no...
<Cristina> pare che ha finito l'installazione...
<Cristina> ok, tutto ok, grazie!
<zzzx> ciao
<zzzx> ho un notebook asus
<zzzx> e vorrei regolare la velocità delle ventole della cpu
<zzzx> c'è un modo?
<zzzx> ?
<krabador> zzzx, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<zzzx> ho gia provato con fan control dice che non ci sono sensori pwm
<krabador> zzzx, e se non ci sono , non ci sono.
<zzzx> ma con windows si riesce
<zzzx> con windows basta un programma gratuito, con ubuntu non si puo fare niente?
<zzzx> ?
<krabador> zzzx, hai fatto con sensors, il checking?
<zzzx> ho fatto sensors-detect
<krabador> zzzx, pwmconfig , cosa restituisce?
<zzzx> # pwmconfig revision 6166 (2013-05-01)
<zzzx> This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)
<zzzx> controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on
<zzzx> your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm
<zzzx> circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.
<zzzx> We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.
<zzzx> The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed
<zzzx> dice there are no fan capable sensors modules installed
<krabador> zzzx, per favore, puoi fare un pastebin del risultato?
<krabador> !pastebin | zzzx
<ubot-it> zzzx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> tramite questo
<zzzx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10229405/
<krabador> zzzx, http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices
<zzzx> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> controlli se il tuo hardware è supportato
<krabador> zzzx, hai riavviato la macchina dopo aver fatto sensors-detect ?
<zzzx> si
<zzzx> ho trovato questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877114
<krabador> zzzx, è una questione di hardware supportato o meno
<zzzx> ok
<zzzx> grazie
<krabador> di niente,
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-15
<ale> Help! sono nella cacca, sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un pc ma mi da schermata nera
<ale> qualche santone per aiutarmi?
<krabador>  "ma mi da schermata nera" che significa?
<ale> ho fatto la iso su usb e impostato il boot da lì, con unetboot, prima provato ad installare accanto a win7 ho convinto chi doveva usarlo e così l'ho fatto di nuovo per ripetere tutto installando solo ubuntu, problema che ora parte la schermata di installazione e mi rimane poi tutto nero, e se riavvio senza chiavetta non fa nulla di nulla
<ale> si capisce?
<krabador> ale, allora, prova a ripristinare grub
<ale> come si fa? :-(
<krabador> che forse non s'è installato correttamente, se la seconda installazione è avvenuta correttamente
<krabador> senza interruzioni
<krabador> eccetera
<krabador> !grub | ale
<ubot-it> ale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ale> krabador, il mio problema è che a terminale non mi ci fa arrivare proprio
<krabador> ale, allora, la seconda installazione come è andata?
<krabador> è avvenuta correttamente o no?
<ale> no
<krabador> ale, allora fa ripartire, l'installazione dalla pendrive
<krabador> rieseguila, assegnando tutto il disco
<ale> ho scelto la lingua poi è andato in crash
<krabador> sebbene non ti consiglierei
<krabador> di usare tutto il disco ,ma controllare se ci sono partizioni di ripristino
<ale> il problema è quello, se scelgo "install ubuntu" carica la scritta ubuntu con i pallini che si caricano, ma poi mi da schermo nero
<krabador> e la precedente volta è andata senza problemi?
<ale> e se faccio check discfor defects mi dice che ha trovato un errore ma non mi lascia fare niente altro
<krabador> ale, rifà la chiavetta
<krabador> formattala, e rifalla
<ale> la avevo fatta da windows, con iso to usb, il più veloce con ubuntu?
<krabador> !usbwin | ale
<ubot-it> ale: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<ale> windows era sulla macchina che ora non va
<krabador> e non c'è nessun altro sistema?
<ale> ora scrivo dal mio, qui ho solo ubuntu
<krabador> ale, allora formatta,e rifalla con usb disk creator
<krabador> creatore di dischi d'avvio
<ale> software center?
<krabador> no, c'è già
<krabador> che ubuntu usi?
<ale> 14.4
<krabador> ale, ti consiglio di rifarla , perchè se s'è corrotto qualcosa, a livello software, dando per scontato che la pendrive non abbia nessun problema a livello hardware. potresti anche provare a farla partire da "prova ubuntu"e magari si blocca dopo
<krabador> ale, va nella dashboard
<krabador> l'icona in alto a sinistra della barra
<krabador> cerca usb disk
<krabador> e ti appare creatore di dischi d'avvio
<ale> sì trovato
<ale> devo riscaricare l'immagine
<krabador> ale, formatta la pendrive
<krabador> si
<krabador> se hai connessione veloce, ci metterai 20 min
<krabador> usa il torrent
<ale> vivendo in mezzo ai campi non posso confidare su grandi connessioni
<ale> 41 min con qb
<ale> comunque il creatore di dischi di avvio mi sembra piuttosto intuitivo
<krabador> ale, beh, dai c'è di peggio, allora, se ci mette cosi' tanto, nel frattempo , prova con la stessa chiavetta a far partire con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<ale> giusto?
<krabador> ale, è facilissimo da usare
<ale> schermo viola con scritta....
<ale> carica i pallini....
<ale> .....tutto nero
<ale> nemmeno il puntatore del mouse
<krabador> ale, ma hai http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png questa?
<ale> 30 minuti
<ale> non saprei
<ale> quella della della home del sito
<ale> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<krabador> la schermata che appare in live
<krabador> intendo
<krabador> al boot
<ale> no no
<ale> proprio nero
<ale> però non ero con live, ma lts
<krabador> ale, quella, deve essere la prima schermata di live
<krabador> non puoi avere "quella con i pallini"
<krabador> come scegli "install ubuntu" ?
<ale> non mi da quella, mi da la schermata viola di fondo con scritta ubuntu, appena finisce di caricare diventa nero, ma nero
<ale> da unet boot in
<krabador> e non avevi usato "iso to usb"
<ale> si
<ale> ma si pianta al boot
<ale> (perdonami per il linguaggio pessimo)
<krabador> piu' che il linguaggio pessimo, hai detto prima di aver usato un software , poi un altro
<krabador> ale, in ogni caso, usb disk creator, per ubuntu è la scelta migliore
<ale> siamo nelle mani qbitorrent, 16 minuti
<ale> scusami, ho creato la chiavetta con iso to usb, poi ho avviato pc con chiave inserita e sceglievo da boot tra prova, installa....
<ale> ho provato anche "check disc for defects" e mi ha detto di aver trovato un errore, senza specifiche però
<krabador> ale, check disk è per il dvd
<krabador> quando lo fai
<ale> ho provato quando non funzionava più, ha fatto la scansione e poi mi ha detto che aveva trovato un errore
<ale> 9 minuti...
<krabador> ale, check disk è per il dvd, quando il supporto di installazione è un dvd
<ale> e allora perchè me lo ha fatto fare? bah
<krabador> ale, non cliccare compulsivamente su tutto quello che ti capita a tiro :D
<ale> mi sembra sensato ciò che dici
<ale> krabador, il creatore di dischi cancella in automatico l'immagine creata prima sulla chiavetta?
<youneverknow> ale, se hai ubuntu, apri il terminale
<youneverknow> inserisci la chiavetta
<ale> ok
<ale> fatto
<ale> ....mi abbandonate sul più bello?
<krabador> bah
<krabador> allora, formatta la chiavetta
<krabador> ale, se hai aperto il terminale, scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> per inquadrare a cosa corrisponde la chiavetta
<ale> fatto
<ale> te lo posto
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> non incollare qui
<krabador> fa il pastebin con questo
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale> si si con pastebin
<ale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10230604/
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<krabador> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<krabador> il secondo
<ale> non mi compare nulla
<ale> aspe che digito la seconda
<krabador> con umount non deve
<krabador> una volta mandato il secondo , stacca riattacca, fa partire usb disc creator, e fa la pendrive
<ale> contain a mounted file system
<krabador> ale, hai mandato sudo umount /dev/sdb1  ?
<ale> sì
<krabador> allora, rimanda sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<ale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10230687/
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdb
<ale> scusa ma il creatore di dischi di avvio ha una voce selezionabile che dice "cancella disco", quella non fa?
<ale> ora dice "non montato"
<krabador> ale, vuoi seguire, per favore?
<ale> ti sto seguendo
<krabador> stacca, la pendrive, riattaccala chiudi la notifica
<ale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10230738/
<krabador> chiudi il terminale
<krabador> riapri il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> hai creatore dischi d'avvio aperto?
<ale> sì
<krabador> ecco, chiudilo
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> sempre se sdb sia ancora la pendrive
<krabador> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<ale> ora è vuota
<ale> :-)
<ale> che casino
<ale> posso procedere?
<krabador> se sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1 è andato
<ale> sì, infatti ora nella chiave non c'è nulla
<krabador> adesso stacca, riattacca la pendrive, apri creatore dischi d'avvio, seleziona la iso
<krabador> crea direttamente
<krabador> assicurandoti che punti alla pendrive
<ale> ok sta creando
<krabador> quando finisce chiudi il programma, smonta la pendrive con sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> e sudo umount /dev/sdb per sicurezza
<krabador> stacca la pendrive
<krabador> la metti nel pc in questione
<krabador> la fai partire
<krabador> in questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png   premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> selezioni la lingua con il tasto f2
<ale> ok, spero
<krabador> selezioni poi la prima voce in alto "prova ubuntu senza installare" , da cui puoi installare
<krabador> ma se succede qualcosa, ed hai un cavo lan, puoi cercare di intervenire
<ale> ma mi sembra improbabile un mio ion cavo lan
<ale> 99%
<ale> finito
<ale> ho premuto le frecce ma non ha fatto nulla, in compenso ora sta caricando....
<ale> ha dato l'immagine che hai messo tu, poi schermo nero con tratto che lampeggia, ora scritta ubuntu e carica
<krabador> ale, devi farlo al volo
<krabador> poco piu' di un attimo dopo che appare, va in default
<ale> ora schermo grigio
<ale> ora la home di ubuntu
<ale> quasi
<krabador> ale, non avere troppa ansia
<krabador> un attimo ci deve mettere
<ale> ok
<ale> ora c'è la finestra di benvenuto, in inglese, dove scegliere lingua e scegliere se provare o installare
<krabador> avendo selezionato il default, va direttamente all'installazione, o ad una schermata in cui ti chiede la prova
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> scegli la prova, in italiano
<ale> non risponde al touch
<ale> non mi fa cambiare lingua
<krabador> ale, attacca un mouse, il touch puo' dover aver bisogno dell'installazione successiva
<krabador> ale, hai scaricato la stessa versione di ubuntu , che hai provato ad installare prima
<krabador> ?
<ale> sì
<ale> ho attaccato altro mouse ma non cambia
<krabador> ale, cambia porta
<krabador> ale, fisso , notebook?
<krabador> quale versione ubuntu?
<ale> il puntatore si sposta ma non prende click
<ale> 14.04.01
<krabador> ctrl alt f2, cosa fa?
<ale> tutto nero, welcom to ubuntu 14.04.01 lts
<krabador> hai un terminale?
<ale> su quello?
<ale> e come ci torno indietro?
<krabador> ale, nella scermata nera
<krabador> di welcome
<krabador> hai il terminale?
<ale> ah sì
<krabador> o richiesta di login?
<ale> (scusa)
<krabador> rispondi?
<ale> no mi dice "ubuntu@ubuntu:
<ale> e altri due simboli
<krabador> ok scrivi sudo shutdown -r now
<krabador> invio
<krabador> si riavvierà
<krabador> alla schermata di prima, premi IMMEDIATAMENTE un tasto, come lo shift
<ale> "try 'shutdown --help' for more information
<krabador> hai sbagliato a scrivere
<ale> vero
<ale> non prende il -
<krabador> sveglia
<ale> al suo posto mi da /
<krabador> la tastiera è in inglese
<ale> azz
<krabador> dovrebbe essere sopra lo 0
<krabador> prova
<krabador> shift 0
<ale> mi da )
<krabador> prova i 2 tasti a fianco lo 0
<krabador> a destra
<ale> trovato
<ale> ma dice
<ale> need to be root
<krabador> sudo te lo sei scordato?
<krabador> <krabador> ok scrivi sudo shutdown -r now
<ale> vero
<ale> sta spegnendo
<ale> ok
<ale> ho spostato le frecce su italiano
<ale> confermo con invio?
<krabador> ale, aspetta
<krabador> hai il menu di seleziione?
<ale> sì, ho selezionato prova ubuntu senza installarlo come mi avevi detto
<ale> krabador, sta caricando
<krabador> perfetto
<ale> ok, ubuntu desktop
<ale> krabador, installo da lì, con l'icona nel menù?
<krabador> apri un terminale, prima
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network , cosa restituisce ?
<ale> PCI (sysfs)
<ale> e poi un sacco di cose
<krabador> se hai lan e wireless , dovrebbe dare 2 sequenze, una per ognuna
<krabador> dimmi la scheda wireless, se rilevata , cos'è
<krabador> ale, con una certa sollecitudine, per favore
<ale> scusa ma non so cosa devo guardare
<ale> mi collego da quello
<krabador> ale, e come , scusa?
<ale> col cavo e firefox
<krabador> hai detto di non averlo
<ale> sì
<krabador> se ce l'hai , collegati col cavo, prova con firefox, se va su internet
<ale> ma non si apre
<ale> :-(
<krabador> e fa partire di rettamente l'installazione?
<krabador> ale, dagli un attimo
<ale> hai ragione pure te
<ale> si blocca facile
<krabador> "si blocca facile" ?
<ale> è diventato tutto grigio un paio di volte
<krabador> ale, l'importante è che non si blocchi
<ale> no no
<ale> è solo lento
<krabador> s'è aperto firefox?
<ale> sto per entrare
<krabador> non fa niente
<ale> così ti pasto tutto
<krabador> l'importante è che funzioni la connessione
<krabador> dimmi solo se funziona la connessione
<ale> direi di sì
<ale> sto per mettere nick
<krabador> non fa niente se entri qui
<krabador> fa partire l'isntallazione
<krabador> seleziona "installa aggiornamenti " e "software di terze parti"
<krabador> e vai tranquillo
<krabador> <krabador> non fa niente se entri qui
<krabador> <krabador> fa partire l'isntallazione
<krabador> <krabador> seleziona "installa aggiornamenti " e "software di terze parti"
<krabador> <krabador> e vai tranquillo
<krabador> tanto hai detto che in questa macchina deve usare tutto il disco, giusto?
<ale> arrivo
<ale> mi preoccupa un po'
<ale2> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10231335/
<krabador> non serviva
<krabador> era solo se non avevi il cavo lan
<krabador> ma sembra che non ti interessi leggere
<ale> pensavo ci fosse qualcosa che ti interessava per risolvere
<ale> quindi chiudo firefox e avvio installazione?
<krabador> si, avvia l'installazione, selezionando le 2 voci che ti ho indicato
<ale> fatto, ora è lì che carica
<ale> krabador, è ancora alla preparazione
<ale> ho dato "avanti" ed è ancora su quella schermata che carica
<ale> alleluja!
<ale> "cancella il disco e installa ubuntu"?
<ale> mi sa che ti ho perso
<ale> provo così
<ale> comunque mi sembra che vada
<ale> krabador, grazie mille per la pazienza, mi hai salvato!!!
<nikolo> buondi, ho un problema con samba e ubuntu 14.04, dopo un aggiornamento non si trova il server in rete.
<nikolo> digitando invece l'ip si accede al server, potete aiutarni?
<nikolo> samba non viene visto in windows, posso accedere solo tramite ip
<akis24> giorno
<nicolo> buondi, qualcuno mi puo aiutare con un problemino?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | nicolo
<ubot-it> nicolo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nicolo> non riesco a vedere il mio server ubuntu dalla rete locale
<cybernova> nicolo, il tuo server ubuntu è sulla rete locale?
<nicolo> si, stessa catena di ip stesso workgroup, riesco solo ad accedere digitando il suo ip!
<cybernova> nicolo, e allora c'è e funziona, vedere in che senso?
<nicolo> ghi ho dato un nome host,
<nicolo> in elenco della rete non compare, ho notato che è stato eseguito un aggiornamento di samba
<yarid> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3791964 ..... la sparo li non uso samba ;) riavviato samba e server ?
<roberto> buongiorno a tutti!
<nicolo> credevo anche io che il problema era solo di samba, ma se uso un client ssh ed apro la comunicazione con il mio server chiamato serverino
<nicolo> dice host not found
<cybernova> nicolo, per utilizzare nomi logici devi modificare il file /etc/hosts
<Guest38598> buongiorno a tutti mi occorre un'informazione, ho un acer aspire kav60 e vorrei provare a metterci una distro linux prima di mandarlo in pensione, chiedevo se tale notebook è pienamente supportato
<cristian_c> Guest38598, la risposta è semplice: prova in live
<cybernova> nicolo, prendi l'esempio di localhost che c'è nel suddetto file e aggiungigli una riga per il tuo server
<cristian_c> ah, è il netbook
<cybernova> nicolo, ovviamente il file /etc/hosts del client da cui vuoi accedere al server
<akis24> Guest38598  provare da disco live per avere la certezza  che sia supportato
<nicolo> devo modificare l'host nel computer client! aggiungendo quello del server?
<cristian_c> Guest38598, quali caratteristiche ha il netbook?
<cybernova> nicolo, devi modificare il file /etc/hosts del client aggiungendo una riga del genere, ip nome_logico
<cybernova> nicolo, ex: 192.168.1.104   Server
<nicolo> ok, il file hosts in windows dove si trova?
<cybernova> nicolo, qui diamo supporto solo ad ubuntu non windows
<cristian_c> nicolo, vuoi accedere da ubuntu su ubuntu o da windows su ubuntu?
<Guest38598> ho solo la sigla , ora provo la live da lettore esterno , grazie mille
<cristian_c> nel secondo caso, chiedi in ##windows
<cristian_c> Guest38598, le caratteristiche servono per svegliere la versione giusta
<cristian_c> !derivate | Guest38598
<ubot-it> Guest38598: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<nicolo> devo accedere da windows su server ubuntu
<nicolo> la stranezza e che prima di un riavvio del server tutto funzionava!
<cristian_c> nicolo, allora domanda nel canale windows
<cristian_c> visto che devi operare lì
<nicolo> quindi il problema è di winZozz allora!!
<cristian_c> nicolo, tu hai chiesto dove si trova il file host in windows
<cristian_c> e direi che la domanda appunto non riguarda ubuntu
<cristian_c> *hosts
<cristian_c> nicolo, per il resto ti è stata data risposta
<yarid> Guest38598: http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=en&u=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne&prev=search , http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=589735
<nicolo> ha ok saltiamo la domanda su windows, ce altro che posso fare per verificare che il mio server funzioni correttamente?
<cristian_c> nicolo, hai un altro pc con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> puoi verificarlo in questo caso
<nicolo> sfortunatamente no!
<cristian_c> nicolo, ok, quindi il problema è lato client, non lato server
<cristian_c> devi agire lato client
<cristian_c> nicolo, associando l'ip all'host sulla macchina client
<ExPBoy> eh quindi ubuntu non ha colpe :)
<cristian_c> su un client ubuntu ti è stato detto come fare
<nicolo> eseguo!! tnks
<cristian_c> per un client windows, domanda nel canale di windows
<nicolo> è solo una stranezza, mi sono un po preoccupato dopo il riavvio del server.
<cristian_c> nicolo, facci sapere
<nicolo> ed ho notato che è stata fatta un aggiornamento di samba
<cristian_c> nicolo, sul server?
<nicolo> si
<nicolo> wowwww!!!
<nicolo> eureca ora va
<cristian_c> nicolo, come hai fatto?
<nicolo> ho eseguito cio che mi hai detto in windows ho modificato hosts
<nicolo> la stranezza è che una cosa simile non mi è mai capitata prima
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> nicolo, te l'aveva suggerito cybernova, comunque :P
<nicolo> tnks cybernova
<cristian_c> e forse con l'aggiornamento si è reimpostato , non so
<nicolo> sinceramente non so neanche io! come si fa a vedere che versione di samba ho?
<cybernova> nicolo, prego
<cristian_c> nicolo, dpkg -l | grep samba
<nicolo> ? mi esce un po di roba strana!
<nicolo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10236663/
<cristian_c> yarid, ah, non sapevo ci fosse la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AcerAspireOneKAV60
<cristian_c> Guest38598, sei pure fortunato
<cristian_c> c'è la guida specifica sul wiki di ubuntu
<nicolo> possibile sia una 4.1.6?
<yarid> lo scritto in ricerca ... lol
<cybernova> nicolo, si lo è
<cristian_c> yarid, stranamente mi è uscito altro, probabilmente è perché non ho usato ubuntu come chiave di ricerca
<nicolo> ma per caso è la versione famosa che integra il controller di dominio?
<yarid> contenti solo leggere ;)
<cristian_c> yarid, ?
<cristian_c> nicolo, non so
<cybernova> nicolo, https://www.samba.org/ guarda sul sito, ma credo di si
<nicolo> tnks a lot! bene io ho concluso vi saluto! buona domenica!!! Ciauzz
<lonejack> una domanda, qualcuno di voi ha mai provato a connettere una tastiera ed un mouse ad un usb hub? Sapete se ci sono dei problemi?
<cristian_c> lonejack, sì
<cristian_c> nel senso che l'ho fatto
<lonejack> posso andare tranquillo?
<lonejack> http://www.amazon.it/Intel-DE3815TYKHE-processore-Atom-E3815/dp/B00K5RPWSI/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=12NEXS4V833FQVGVZABN
<lonejack> volevo fare il sistema su nuc
<cristian_c> lonejack, ma il punto è: 1) quale hub?, 2) quanto sopporta?, 3) è alimentato?
<cristian_c> 4) quali porte sul pc?
<cristian_c> lonejack, ma il nuc ha due porte?
<lonejack> cristian_c, tutte domande intelligenti
<lonejack> si lo so
<lonejack> ma devo anche connetere una chiavetta usb
<lonejack> una stampante
<lonejack> ed il sistema finisce in mano ad uno che rompe tutto
<cristian_c> lonejack, beh, la stampante si alimenta esternamente giusto?
<lonejack> appunto
<cristian_c> e la usb non consuma tanto
<cristian_c> lonejack, prima di dare via libera a persone
<lonejack> infatti dovrei farcela
<lonejack> ho pensato, prendo un usbhub della amazon
<lonejack> cha pare fuinzione bene su linux
<neramarea> salve... è possibile che l'aver sostituito i driver STA con i b43 abbia creato un collo di bottiglia??? scarico col freno a mano tirato...
<lonejack> cristian_c, che ne penso di questo http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80
<lonejack> che ne pensi..
<cristian_c> lonejack, generalmente gli hub sono supportati
<cristian_c> ci si può imbattere in bug, a volte, ma la maggior parte dei problemi può derivare dai carichi e dal supporto usb 2.0, 3.0, 1.1
<lonejack> ma secondo te lo devo prendere con l'alimentatore?
<cristian_c> lonejack, in ogni caso , non è discussione adatta a #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !chat | se ne discute di là, lonejack
<ubot-it> se ne discute di là, lonejack: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lonejack> scusate saluti a tutti
<vlt> cybernova: Ciao. Mi hai aiutato con chromium-browser e i simboli UTF-8. Adesso funziona con gli umlaut ed »AltGr« ma c’è ancora un problema con i tasti delle cifre: »0« è come »Ins«, »4« è come »Shift + ←« ...
<vlt> cybernova: Un’idea?
<cybernova> vlt, stranissimo, i tasti delle cifre cosa stampano a video?
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<vlt> cybernova: Se li uso qui nel terminal: 0123456789
<vlt> cybernova: Se li uso in chromium (nella riga d’indirizzo o una <textarea>): 0 => <incolla il clipboard>
<cybernova> vlt, è molto strano, non ne ho idea di cosa possa essere
<vlt> cybernova: 1 => <evidenzia il testo dal cursor al fine della riga, come shift+end>
<yarid> solo su chromium, o anche in altri browser ?
<vlt> cybernova: 2 è come shift+↓ (DOWNWARDS ARROW)
<vlt> yarid: Soltanto su chromium.
<vlt> yarid: Tutti gli altri (che ho provato) funzionano bene: firefox, terminal, libreoffice, gedit ...
<yarid> una volta in chromium non mi scriveva niente se aprivo una scheda in modalita' incognito andava tutta la tastiera
<yarid> ???
<f843d0> Il comportamento che viene descritto corrisponde al NumPad con NumLock disattivato
<yarid> okkey buono a sapersi ;)
<vlt> f843d0: Non proprio. Con NumLock disattivato non c’è il "shift+".
<vlt> f843d0: Con NumLock disattivato "4" è come ←
<f843d0> Giusto, anche con lo 0 incolli perche` opera Shift+Ins
<yarid> con onboard cosa fa' ?
<vlt> yarid: Scusa, non ho capito la domanda. Cosa significa "onboard" e che cosa fa qualcosa? :-D
<yarid> e' un programma installato su ubuntu che ti da la tastiera a schermo
<vlt> yarid: Aah ... grazie.
<yarid> ma figurati ... grazie a ubuntu ... lol
<vlt> yarid: Non si apre. C’è soltanto un rettangolo bianco e il terminal ma da "2015-02-15 12:50:36,081:WARNING:OnboardGtk: vk: XkbGetKeyboard failed to get keyboard from x server" ogni secondo.
<vlt> (È una session xvncserver.)
<yarid> scusa non avevo capito ... provo a informarmi ...
<yarid> mi spiace vlt :( non riesco a trovare qualcosa di utile, dobbiamo chiedere a qualcuno + esperto ;)
<brainstorming> ciao a tutti
<brainstorming> sto cercando di installare sugarcrm su ubuntu server, dovrei aver settato tutto correttamente ma ho problemi con apache, non riesco ad aprire alcun file all'interno della cartella /var/www
<cristian_c> brainstorming, hai impostato bene apache?
<brainstorming> cristian_c credo di si, inserendo l'ip del server sul browser apache è attivo
<cristian_c> brainstorming, come l'hai impostato?
<cristian_c> brainstorming, quale indirizzo utilizzi?
<brainstorming> allora, ho installato ubuntu su macchina virtuale, faccio ifconfig e mi prendo l'insirizzo ip, poi lo copio nel browser. la guida che ho seguito è questa http://engineerbabu.com/2014/09/install-sugarcrm-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<cristian_c> lol
<brainstorming> cosa?
<cristian_c> brainstorming, quindi il problema è soltanto con sugarcrm?
<brainstorming> no il problema è che se ci metto anche un semplice file php nella cartella /var/www non riesco ad aprirlo da browser
<cristian_c> brainstorming, un buon modo per capire cosa succede è consultare il log di apache
<cristian_c> brainstorming, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> e allora cosa riesci ad aprire?
<brainstorming> cristian_c la pagina di default di apache
<cristian_c> brainstorming, qual è l'indirizzo?
<brainstorming> 192.168.0.8
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> brainstorming, e leggi 'it works!'?
<brainstorming> si
<cristian_c> brainstorming, apri /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<cristian_c> brainstorming, posta il contenuto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brainstorming> è possibile che il problema sia che nel file di configuraizone la document root + /var/www/html?
<brainstorming> cristian_c risolto :)
<brainstorming> grazie mille, il problema era la root
<cristian_c> brainstorming, eh
<cristian_c> brainstorming, html
<brainstorming> due giorni che ci smadonnavo lol
<cristian_c> brainstorming, è successo anche a me
<cristian_c> stesso motivo
<brainstorming> ora che ho risolto posso andare a festeggiare carnevale, grazie milla ancora cristian_c buona domenica
<cristian_c> brainstorming, buon proseguimento
<cristian_c> lol
<GHOST90> salve
<GHOST90> potete aiutarmi??
<GHOST90> ho effettuato  la registrazione ma non mi arriva l'e-mail di attivazione
<cristian_c> GHOST90, a cosa ti stai riferendo precisamente?
<cristian_c> lol
<Sylwester> buon giorno
<Sylwester> Mi servirebbe il supporto per poter variare la risoluzione della scheda graica da 1280x720 a 1176 x 664 che nel win7 e presente
<cristian_c> Sylwester, quale scheda grafica? Quali driver?
<Sylwester> Questo mi serve perchè il mio schermo pc e una tv che non ha le risoluzioni classiche ...
<cristian_c> ok
<Sylwester> non riesco a vedere neanche l'ora ...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Sylwester, sì, ma ti ho fatto un paio di domande
<Sylwester> GeForce gt 630
<cristian_c> è un po' vecchia
<cristian_c> ah, no
<Sylwester> Scusa stavo cercando
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok, quali driver stai utilizzando
<Sylwester> li ho provati tutti quanti
<cristian_c> ?
<Sylwester> Su softuer e aggiornamenti
<Sylwester> ci sono 5 possibilita
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok, solo quelli?
<Sylwester> le ho provate tutte
<cristian_c> Sylwester, posta schermata
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ?
<Sylwester> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> Sylwester, cosa?
<Sylwester> scusa ma e la prima vvolta
<Sylwester> postare la schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Sylwester
<ubot-it> Sylwester: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Sylwester, qual'è la risoluzione nativa del televisore?
<Sylwester> E una  vecchia risoluzione hd
<Sylwester> dalle prove su win7  non arriva a 1200x700
<Sylwester> scusa mi puoi aiutare come caricarti la schermata che ti serve:
<Sylwester> non riesco ha capire come funziona
<cristian_c> Sylwester, con quale sito?
<Sylwester> e la prima volta che uso
<cristian_c> Sylwester, sì, ma qual'è esattamente la risoluzione predefinita sul tv
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pixel x pixel
<Sylwester> ho rovato con il primo
<Sylwester> bella domanda
<Sylwester> non ho questo dato
<cristian_c> Sylwester, cerca nelle info del tuo televisore
<cristian_c> sono informazioni che ci sono sicuramente
<cristian_c> persino sulla scatola
<cristian_c> Sylwester, quali problemi riscontri con imgur?
<Sylwester> nel win con i driver giusti posso spostare i margini fino ha ridimensionare in modo adeguato
<cristian_c> ok
<Sylwester> la televisione e un po vechiotta ...
<Sylwester> 7 anni
<cristian_c> quindi non è nel set di risoluzioni disponibili?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok, ma quello che stai dicendo non aiuta più di molto
<Sylwester> lo so
<Sylwester> guara sarrei gia contento spe potessi ottenere la risoluzione che ho su win7 .... 1176x664
<Sylwester> almeno vedo l'0ra ...
<cristian_c> Sylwester, sì, ma è sempre meglio lavorare con la risoluzione nativa
<cristian_c> per evitare problemi
<Sylwester> era il vecchio hd ready
<cristian_c> hd vuol dire spesso tante cose
<cristian_c> pixel x pixel
<cristian_c> conta
<Sylwester> provo  a guardare dietro il modello e ricercare su internet le caratteristiche
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Sylwester, magari sulla pagina del produttore
<vice_> ciao molto spesso rytmbox diventa nero e si blocca... cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> vice_, da quanto si verifica il problema?
<vice_> ciao cristian
<vice_> da alcuni giorni
<cristian_c> vice_, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> vice_, e digita: sudo apt-get update
<vice_> lo chiudo lo apro un paio di volte e poi funziona
<cristian_c> uhm
<vice_> lo fatto
<cristian_c> vice_, posta su pastebin il risultato
<vice_> anche se adesso funziona? o devo aspettare che si blòocca?
<cristian_c> anche adesso
<vice_> ok
<Sylwester> sul sito non ho trovato niente
<vice_> bellissimo lo copio su pastebin e non mi da il link...wow...
<Sylwester> in diverse pagine web e riportatoa questa risoluzion
<vice_> lo rifatto    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10239409/
<Sylwester> risoluzione WXGA 1366 x 768
<vice_> cristian se puoi dimmi quale riga controlli cosi imparo...
<cristian_c> vice_, ora apro
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok, allora come fai a dire che il tv non supporta più di 1280x800?
<krabador> vice_, hai ppa che ti stanno amabilmente smichiando il sistema
<vice_> tipo ?
<gigirock> Sylwester, o 1024 o 1365
<vice_> krabador
<Sylwester> no
<Sylwester> 1366x768
<Sylwester> come faccio ha copiare il linc per farvi vdere com si vede
<vice_> kabrador da quale riga lo vedi?
<Sylwester> lo gia caricato sulla pagina di imgur
<cristian_c> Sylwester, hai caricato la schermata, intanto?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Sylwester, l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> a cui fa riferimento la schermata
<krabador> vice_, W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/narfss/proyectobs/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found e quella dopo
<vice_> me ne sono accordo di questo qualche giorno fa,  cosa devo fare x vcapire cosa è stato?
<ghost90> salve
<Sylwester> http://imgur.com/yYCONxG
<Sylwester> http://imgur.com/yYCONxG
<ghost90> qualche anima pia che possa aiutarmi c'è?
<gigirock> !domanda | ghost90
<ubot-it> ghost90: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vice_> scrivi qui tutti ti aiutano
<krabador> vice_, se ti ricordassi come mai hai quel ppa, si potrebbe mettere mano
<ghost90> ok grazie mille, vorrei cambiare il nome utente da root ad uno mio a piacere, ma non ci riesco
<krabador> vice_, se lo togli, torna a posto, ma se quel ppa ha anche sostituito altri componenti del sistema, la cosa si complica
<vice_> io ho solamente installato jdk oracle al di fuori dei repository
<cristian_c> ghost90, ti ho risposto prima
<ghost90> dove?
<cristian_c> vice_, apri un terminale
<vice_> dimmi
<cristian_c> vice_, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10239659/
<vice_> cosa si vede ?
<cristian_c> jd-team-jdownloader-trusty.list
<cristian_c> narfss-proyectobs-trusty.list
<cristian_c> tualatrix-ppa-trusty.list
<cristian_c> ubuntu-defaults.list
<cristian_c> oltre a quelli oracle e cromo
<vice_> non trovato  nessuno
<vice_> è grave?
<cristian_c> vice_, a cosa ti riferisci?
<vice_> a tutti i comandi che mi hai dato
<vice_> mi dice comando non trovato
<ghost90> cristian scusami, ma dove mi hai risposto??
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> GHOST90, a cosa ti stai riferendo precisamente?
<ghost90> mi hai scritto che mi hai risposto prima ma non so dove??
<cristian_c> ghost90, in questo canale
<cristian_c> al che sei uscito
<vice_> esiste un modo x ripristinare il sistema , senza fare un installazione pulita?
<ghost90> si provado il comando init 1 si è scollegato
<cristian_c> ghost90, il nome root l'hai scelto tu?
<vice_> cioè senza formattare
<cristian_c> !ripristino | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> vice_, rispetto a una reinstallazione, ci sono cose che cambiano
<ghost90> nono per entrare ho dovuto scrivere root come nome e toor come password
<cristian_c> ghost90, init?
<cristian_c> ghost90, non stai usando ubuntu ,vero?
<ghost90> no
<vice_> ma tu credi che sono messo male? mi conviene reinstallare la macchina? cosa mi può succedere?
<ghost90> cambia molto??
<cristian_c> ghost90, e cosa ti ha portato qui nel canale di supporto di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> vice_, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> linkata
<ghost90> cercavo su google come cambiare il nome utente root, e mi ha dato come risultato il forum ubuntu.it
<ghost90> mi sono registrato e sono arrivato qui
<cristian_c> ghost90, questo non è il forum di ubuntu
<ghost90> si ma dal forum c'è il link alla chat
<cristian_c> ghost90, secondo, se faccio ricerche su determinato argomento, mi possono benissimo uscire fedora, arch, ecc...
<cristian_c> e da questo fatto non consegue che si utilizzi il canale di ubuntu per il supporto ad altre distrubuzioni
<ghost90> eh si hai ragione
<cristian_c> quando la risposta più logica è cercare nelle risorse della tua distribuzione
<ghost90> chiedo scusa, pensavo non cambiasse molto tra i comandi linux a quelli di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sopratutto per via del fatto che ubuntu non utilizza di default l'utente root
<cristian_c> ghost90, linux è un kernel
<ghost90> ecco ennesima figuraccia!
<vice_> cristian_c  se ho capito non conviene perché i programmi restano...
<cristian_c> ghost90, di quale distro si tratta?
<cristian_c> vice_, restano i tuoi documenti, quelli del tuo utente
<cristian_c> vice_, i programmi e la configurazione viene reinstallata
<Sylwester> ecco come vedo nella mia televisione e impossibile lavolare cosi
<ghost90> ehm come faccio a vedere??
<cristian_c> l'utente rimane com'è, con tutti i suoi file
<Sylwester> http://imgur.com/DWJZBiW
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ho visto l'immagine prima
<vice_> ok allora mi conviene ripristinare?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ma se la risoluzione nativa del televisore è 1366x768,  è un 16:9?
<vice_> cosa rischio in questo momento con questi ppa?
<Sylwester> si ma questa  lo fatta con il cellulare e rende meglio l'idea
<cristian_c> vice_, devi evitare i ppa, ti alterano la configurazione dei pacchetti
<Sylwester> si
<cristian_c> ghost90, non sai quale sistema operativo hai installato??
<ghost90> io ho kali linux
<cristian_c> ghost90, domanda nel canale di kali, o in #pentester-it
<ghost90> ok grazie mille e scusatemi!!
<cristian_c> Sylwester, allora
<Sylwester> si ti ho risposto
<cristian_c> Sylwester, qual'è la frequenza di default del tv?
<Sylwester> e un 16:9
<cristian_c> im Hz
<cristian_c> *in
<Sylwester> 50hz
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi quella ideale è 1366x768 @50Hz?
<Sylwester> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> se sei sicuro, apri un terminale
<Sylwester> si
<cristian_c> Sylwester, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Sylwester, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sylwester> conta che io vedo poco intorno e sono nuovo
<Sylwester> dove lo trovo
<cristian_c> Sylwester, digita il comando nel terminale
<Sylwester> dove lo trovo questo "terminale"
<cristian_c> Sylwester, nel dash in alto a sinistra
<Sylwester> io non vedo niente in alto abbi pazienza
<cristian_c> Sylwester, l'icona con il logo di ubuntu
<gigirock> ctrl alt t Sylwester
<Sylwester> ok ci son
<Sylwester> grazie
<Sylwester> terminale aperto
<cristian_c> lol
<Sylwester> scusate mi si e spento il pc
<cristian_c> Sylwester, da solo?
<Sylwester> ho aperto il terminale
<Sylwester> si
<cristian_c> Sylwester, eh, digita il comando
<cristian_c> Sylwester, non è normale, se si spegne da solo
<Sylwester> lo so spero che sia stato un calo di corrente
<cristian_c> Sylwester, esistono i gruppi di continuità
<Sylwester> Quale sono dovuto rientrare in ciat
<Sylwester> lo so ne ho tre ma tutti con la batteria finita colpa mia
<Sylwester> chiedo perdono
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Sylwester, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> l'ho indicato ancora prima
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sylwester> ok fatto  ora
<cristian_c> Sylwester, come spiegato dal bot
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240120/
<cristian_c> Sylwester, allora
<cristian_c> pare che non sia disponibile 1366x768
<Sylwester> ecco scusate per il ritardo ma e tutto la pima volta per me
<Sylwester> ho notato anche io
<cristian_c> allora, 1366x768 e 1280x720 hanno lo stesso aspect ratio, cioè 16:9
<cristian_c> ma    1280x720       50.0*+   60.0     59.9
<cristian_c> Sylwester, digita: lspci -k
<Sylwester> ore e settato su questa risoluzione
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240178/
<cristian_c> è una scheda del 2012
<Sylwester> io lo acqisata circa 6 mesi fa
<Sylwester> non gioco con il pc
<Sylwester> non mi interessavano prestazioni ecezzionali
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<Sylwester> che ne dici ...... facccio prima a cambiare la tv.....
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Sylwester, volevo vedere quali risoluzioni supportava la scheda
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano che si fermi a 1280x720
<cristian_c> ah, no, c'è anche 1920x1080
<cristian_c> cioè full hd
<cristian_c> Sylwester, un attimo
<Sylwester> in win 7 mi  ha settato in automatico 1176x664
<cristian_c> Sylwester, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Sylwester, no, avevi detto che l'avevi ridimensionata/scalata
<Sylwester> mi facieva un po di bordi ai lati 1cm ma almeno si vedeva tutto
<cristian_c> Sylwester, digita: cvt 1366 768
<Sylwester> qui e impossibile lavorare non vedo niente ..... mi manca un centimetro
<cristian_c> Sylwester, posta su pastebin
<Sylwester> su tutti e 4 i lati
<cristian_c> appunto sposta le cose al centro
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240381/
<sin1> hola!come faccio ad avviare un file.sh quello di serviio?
<Sylwester> ma non vedo la barra sopra come faccio a spostarla
<Sylwester> per intenderci quella del ora ...
<cristian_c> sin1, i file .sh si lanciano nello stesso modo
<cristian_c> sin1, ad esempio sh nome_file.sh
<sin1> cioé?
<sin1> da terminale?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, vuoi spostare la finestra di terminale?
<cristian_c> sin1, anche
<sin1> provo,spe
<cristian_c> # 1368x768 59.88 Hz (CVT) hsync: 47.79 kHz; pclk: 85.25 MHz
<cristian_c> Modeline "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<cristian_c> Sylwester, qui viene 60 e non 50
<Sylwester> ho visto .....
<sin1> sh: 0: Can't open serviio.sh
<cristian_c> Sylwester, xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<Sylwester> non so cosa dirti io lo sempre settato a 50
<cristian_c> sin1, sicuro non sia un problema del tuo .sh?
<cristian_c> sin1, hai dato i permessi di esecuzione allo script?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, digita il comando
<sin1> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<cristian_c> sin1, per eseguire lo script devi avere i permessi per farlo
<cristian_c> !permessi | sin1
<ubot-it> sin1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Sylwester> quindi come possiamo fare per inserire questa nuova risoluzione ?
<domeleo> buonasera a tutti
<Sylwester> anche se fosse 60hz
<domeleo> ho bisogno di un consiglio
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ti ho dato un comando
<cristian_c> ma leggi?
<sin1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240496/
<domeleo> ho un computer datato e vorei sapere quale versione mi conviene installare
<cristian_c> !requisiti | domeleo
<ubot-it> domeleo: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> sin1, hai tutti i permessi
<sin1> e allora perchè non va?
<domeleo> pentium 4 2,8 gb
<domeleo> 512 mb di ram
<cristian_c> sin1, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> quando lo lanci
<cristian_c> domeleo, al massimo lubuntu
<cristian_c> non di più
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240573/
<cristian_c> Sylwester, non dirmi che l'hai fatto veramente
<cristian_c> hai digitato: 'Sylwester, xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00" 85.25 1368 1440 1576 1784 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync '
<cristian_c> ...
<Sylwester> si scusa sono propio profano e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ovviamente il 'Sylwester, ' non ci va nel comando
<Sylwester> per me e arabo che comando devo scrivere
<Sylwester> scusa
<cristian_c> xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60.00" 85.25 1368 1440 1576 1784 768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ora è chiaro?
<domeleo> xubuntu non va?
<Sylwester> fatto, scusa ho fatto un copia incolla senza pensarci ...
<sin1> ti spiego che ho fatto.ho scaricato dal sito uff.la vers.e l'ho scompattata nella scriv.,poi vado su serviio.sh e serviio-console.sh (dovrebbero funzionare )e invece nulla
<Sylwester> ora ?
<cristian_c> domeleo, mi sembra troppo limitato anche per xubuntu
<Sylwester> non e cambaito niente
<cristian_c> domeleo, magari si installa pure, ma l'usabilità non mi sembra sia il massimo
<domeleo> per la ram vero?
<cristian_c> sin1, posta tutto su pastebin quando lo lanci
<cristian_c> domeleo, un po' per tutto
<cristian_c> è veramente datata come macchina
<sin1> non me lo fa lanciare
<cristian_c> Sylwester, cosa restituisce il terminale?
<cristian_c> sin1, prova a farlo e copia il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<sin1> ok
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240658/
<domeleo> presto prenderò un portatile con processore i7 e scheda video potente
<Sylwester> questo
<cristian_c> domeleo, ok, ti ho suggerito cosa è meglio installare
<cristian_c> domeleo, anzi, prima fai una prova in live
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok
<Fra> Chiedo scusa ma ho appena installato ubuntu, come video uso il tv
<cristian_c> Sylwester, sempre in un terminale digita:
<domeleo> già fatta con lubuntu
<domeleo> accettabile
<Fra> Vedo tutto il video spostato di qualche centimetro sulla sinistra
<cristian_c> Sylwester, xrandr --addmode HDMI-0 "1368x768_60.00"
<sin1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> domeleo, su quel pc?
<domeleo> si
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240694/
<Fra> Non vedo la barra verticale sulla sx
<cristian_c> Fra, anche tu come Sylwester ?
<cristian_c> domeleo, appunto, se è accettabile non puoi pretendere di più da quel pc
<cristian_c> *accettabile con lubuntu
<domeleo> credo proprio di no
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240706/
<Sylwester> ecco il resultato
<cristian_c> e allora utilizza quello che comunque ti permette di utilizzare decentemente il pc
<domeleo> ok
<cristian_c> sin1, quale dei due script devi lanciare?
<domeleo> quando avrò l'altra macchina installerò qualcosa di meglio
<cristian_c> domeleo, direi di sì
<sin1> scusa questo che ti ho post è il 2 adesso ti mando il 1
<cristian_c> domeleo, per il momento fai pratica su lubuntu
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240734/
<sin1> i comandi sono serviio.sh e serviio-console.sh
<cristian_c> quindi serviio.sh ?
<Fra> Credo propio di si. In pratica nelle impostazioni riconosce u monitor di 32 pollici, inveve è un tv da 42 pollici
<sin1> si
<domeleo> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Fra, ah, ok
<cristian_c> domeleo, di niente
<cristian_c> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/serviio/MediaServer : Unsupported major.minor version 52.0
<cristian_c> sin1, come hai installato serviio?
<cristian_c> sin1, c'è una guida sul wiki di ubuntu se non sbaglio
<sin1> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<sin1> e se tolgo tutto?e ricomincio da capo?
<Sylwester> qui non e cambiato niente dopo il comando
<cristian_c> sin1, meglio
<Sylwester> devo riavviare ?
<cristian_c> sin1, ma scusa, tu non l'hai installato sulla macchina server?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, un attimo, ci sono stati degli errori con il comando
<cristian_c> e stavo guardando apposta
<Sylwester> scusami tanto
<cristian_c> Sylwester, xrandr --fb 1366x768
<Fra> Devo utilizzare il comando xvidtune
<cristian_c> ok
<Sylwester> dopo il comando e cambiato qualcosa
<Fra> Chiedo scusa, ma non ho capito quale sarebbe il primo passo per risolvere il problema del monitor
<Sylwester> adesso la parte di schermo che non vedevo si sposta ha destra e ha sinisre sotto ma non sopra
<sin1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elw0od> buongiorno
<sin1> seguendo la guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio  otengo http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240908/.dove la trovo questa cartella?
<Sylwester> per selezionare qualcosa con il maus devo spostarmi piu in alto e piu a destra
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240908/
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok
<cristian_c> Sylwester, xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Fra, come sei collegato al tv?
<Fra> Hdmi
<cristian_c> sin1, c'è già un link di nome serviio?
<Sylwester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10240981/
<cristian_c> Fra, puoi postare una schermata delle impostazioni del monitor?
<Sylwester> si hdmi
<cristian_c>   1368x768_60.00 (0x2a6)   85.2MHz
<Sylwester> anche le scritte sono meno nitide
<Fra> Come le ottengo.
<sin1> lo sto cercando..con il comando locate
<Fra> .
<cristian_c> Sylwester, mi era sfuggito
<cristian_c> sylwester@sylwester-pc:~$ xrandr --addmode HDMI-0 "1368x768_60.00"
<cristian_c> Sylwester, l'errore è mio
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ho scritto 1368 invece che 1366
<cristian_c> Sylwester, e da lì gli errori a cascata
<cristian_c> per semplice errore di digitazione
<sin1> adesso li ho eliminati tutti
<cristian_c> anzi no
<cristian_c> sylwester@sylwester-pc:~$ cvt 1366 768
<cristian_c> # 1368x768 59.88 Hz (CVT) hsync: 47.79 kHz; pclk: 85.25 MHz
<cristian_c> Modeline "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
<cristian_c> è stato cvt
<cristian_c> Fra, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> sulla schermata delle impostazioni del monitor
<Fra> Ok
<Sylwester> ok come devo fare adesso
<Sylwester> cosi e igestibile anche il maus...
<Sylwester> aituooooo
<cristian_c> Sylwester, xrandr --fb 1368x768
<cristian_c> Sylwester, comunque, puoi digitare questi comandi anche da shell tty
<cristian_c> non per forza sul desktop
<Sylwester> 1368 no 1366?
<cristian_c> 1368
<cristian_c> come te l'aveva dato cvt
<Sylwester> risolto le scritte ma il resto persiste
<Sylwester> non e cambiato tanto anche il maus non punta bene
<cristian_c> Sylwester, in che senso 'risolto le scritte?
<sin1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sylwester> erano meno nitide prima certe lettere e numeri appaiono in grassetto "piu sorte"
<cristian_c> ok
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10241223/
<cristian_c> sin1, è scritto sopra
<cristian_c> Creare con i privilegi di amministrazione e con un editor di testo il file /etc/init/serviio.conf ed inserire al suo interno le seguenti stringhe:
<Sylwester> il maus e proppio ingestibile
<sin1> ok ma non me lo fa memorizzare con il nome  /etc/init/serviio.conf
<cristian_c> sin1, come l'hai aperto?
<sin1> gksudo gedit/etc/init/serviio.conf
<sin1> incollo la stringa e al momento nn lo fa memorizzare.oppure con quale nome lo devo memorizzare?
<cristian_c> sin1, basta un sudo gedit /etc/init/serviio.conf
<cristian_c> sin1, ma scusa, esiste la directory init?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, no privato
<Sylwester> come posso fare cristian
<sin1> nn esiste.la creo dove?
<sin1> come la creo?
<cristian_c> sin1, forse c'è un errore nel wiki
<cristian_c> sin1, ah, no, io init ce l'ho
<cristian_c> come directory
<cristian_c> non è che l'hai toccata?
<Sylwester> io devo andare via ma cosi non posso lacsiare e impossibile lavolarci
<sin1> nn lo so
<sin1> dove la trovo?
<Sylwester> possiamo provare a usare la risoluzione che ho su win7
<Sylwester> 1176x664
<cristian_c> Sylwester, come ti ho detto, puoi fare le cose in tty
<cristian_c> Sylwester, o anche in modalità ripristino
<cristian_c> Sylwester, compresa la riconfigurazione del server grafico
<Sylwester> poi magari riproviamo ha settaarlo meglio
<cristian_c> !x
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'x'
<cristian_c> !X
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'X'
<Sylwester> non so cosa sia "tty"
<cristian_c> Sylwester, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> Sylwester, è la console virtuale, ci entri con ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> ci esci con ctrl+alt+f7
<cristian_c> sin1, allora come fai a dire che non c'è?
<cristian_c> <sin1> nn esiste.la creo dove?
<cristian_c> sin1, ls -l /etc/init
<Sylwester> non riesco a momenti a cliccarllo non parlando il resto ho il mause completamente sballato almeno mi dai il comando per ritornare alla risoluione originale per poter gestrire i maus
<Sylwester> 1280x720
<sin1> ok c'è
<cristian_c> Sylwester, con la tastiera, non con il mouse
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ctrl+alt+f1
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10241438/
<Sylwester> Tu cabisci che io fino ad ora ho lavorato con win...
<Sylwester> per me non e facile
<cristian_c> appunto, digita la combinazione su quel pc
<cristian_c> ls -l /etc/init
<cristian_c> totale 432
<Nimix000> Ciao a Tutti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sin1, basta un sudo gedit /etc/init/serviio.conf
<sin1> cris,ho trovato init ma non c'è serviio
<cristian_c> sin1, lo devi creare tu
<sin1> si ,e come ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sin1, basta un sudo gedit /etc/init/serviio.conf
<Nimix000> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un Time Capsule ?
<cristian_c> Nimix000, stai parlando di ubuntu?
<Nimix000> Yes
<cristian_c> o di altro sistema operativo?
<Sylwester> ok grazie
<Sylwester> e ritornato tutto come prima
<cristian_c> Sylwester, facendo cosa?
<Sylwester> come faccio ha ricontattarti
<Nimix000> Ho seguito le indicazioni che ho trovato nei forum ma continuo a ricevere questo messaggio "kFPAuthContinue"
<cristian_c> Sylwester, per cosa?
<Sylwester> alt+ctrl+ f1
<cristian_c> Nimix000, a quale applicazione ti stai riferendo?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, con quello entri in shell tty
<krabador> Nimix000,
<krabador> * Sylwester è uscito (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<krabador> <Nimix000> Ciao a Tutti
<krabador> <cristian_c> <cristian_c> sin1, basta un sudo gedit /etc/init/serviio.conf
<krabador> <sin1> cris,ho trovato init ma non c'è serviio
<Sylwester> a me mi sono apparse qualche scritta sulla schermata nera si e riavviato il pc ed e tornato tutto come prima ....
<krabador> <Nimix000> Ho seguito le indicazioni che ho trovato nei forum ma continuo a ricevere questo messaggio "kFPAuthContinue"
<krabador> <cristian_c> Sylwester, per cosa?
<krabador> <Sylwester> alt+ctrl+ f1
<krabador> <cristian_c> Nimix000, a quale applicazione ti stai riferendo?
<krabador> <cristian_c> Sylwester, con quello entri in shell tty
<krabador> Nimix000, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105755
<Sylwester> si
<Sylwester> adesso sono al pèunto di partenza ...
<Sylwester> meglio cosi
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ah, quindi hai semplicemente riavviato il pc
<Sylwester> Quanto ti trovo di nuovo in linea
<cristian_c> Sylwester, trovi tanti utenti qui
<Sylwester> cosi non devo ricominciare a spiegare da capo
<cristian_c> Sylwester, segnato le cose che hai fatto, allora
<Sylwester> penso di si ma le impostazioni che avevamo cambiato non sono rimaste
<cristian_c> *segnati
<cristian_c> Sylwester, ok
<Sylwester> si , non tutte
<Nimix000> Ho Time Capsule nella mia rete domestica e vorrei accedervi attraverso un notebook con Ubuntu ; nelle release precedenti accedevo attraverso le risorse di rete , dalla penultima release non riesco più a connettermi
<cristian_c> Sylwester, quali sono rimaste?
<cristian_c> Nimix000, ahhhh
<cristian_c> l'accessorio apple
<cristian_c> una specie di nas
<Nimix000> si
<Sylwester> ora fuggo, spero di ritrovarti cosi risolviamo questo problema
<Nimix000> esatto
<sin1> cris,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10241565/
<Sylwester> Mi piacerebbe poter cominciare a lavorar con questo sistema operativo ma cosi e impossibile
<cristian_c> sin1, ah, quindi sei riuscito ad andare avanti?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, credo che molto dipenda dalla tv
<Sylwester> spero che riesci a darmi una mano
<sin1> si però non funziona secondo la guida
<cristian_c> Sylwester, fai dei test sia in live che su un altro monitor
<sin1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> o magari usando connessioni vga o dvi
<Sylwester> anche io infatti visyo che e vecchiotta sto pensando di cambiarla
<sin1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10241613/
<Sylwester> mi sa che faccio prima
<cristian_c> sin1, sudo service networking restart
<cristian_c> sin1, in ogni caso, prova a riavviare il sistema
<Sylwester> Domani faccio un salto a vedere quanto costa una nuova ....
<cristian_c> e digita nuovamente initctl list | grep serviio
<Sylwester> come si cambia la lingua in firefox
<Nimix000> ???
<sin1> riavvio
<Sylwester> mi da  nervi l'inglese ....
<Nimix000> Nessun suggerimento ?
<cristian_c> Sylwester, in firefox o in tutto il sistema?
<elw0od> ciao, ho un problema con un portatile nvidia e bumblebee, funziona solo con la scheda intel, quando switch a nvidia proprietario ricevo un errore http://pastebin.com/7XQQbq1c
<cristian_c> <krabador> Nimix000, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2105755
<elw0od> l'arbiter vga del kernel non la "legge" come scheda vga
<cristian_c> Nimix000, hai dato un'occhiata al thread?
<sandrob> Ciao volevo sapere se si può installare ubuntu su un Aspire 3003WLMi cpu:AMD sempron 3000 HD:60GB  RAM:512 DDR ?
<krabador> sandrob, lubuntu, è l'unico tentativo che puoi fare
<sandrob> dimmi
<sandrob> perchè che altro dovrei mettere secondo te krabador
<krabador> sandrob, lubuntu, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso  è l'unico tentativo che puoi fare
<sandrob> ok
<sandrob> grazie krabador ora provo a darci un'occhiata
<umb1993> Salve, qualcuno mi può dire se per installare ubuntu ho per forza bisogno di una connessione internet attiva durante l'installazione o posso farne a meno?
<cerco_info> ciao, stupidamente per errore, ho abilitato i "aggiornamenti proposti" su una 14lts ed aggiornato, solo dopo ho letto che era meglio non attivarli.  domanda: come consigliate di comportarmi? meglio se disabilito quella repo o questo potrebbe peggiorare le cose? grazie
<krabador> umb1993, puoi farne a meno
<krabador> cerco_info, disabilitali, è la cosa migliore
<umb1993> ok grazie mille
<cerco_info> krabador: grazie, consigli di disabilitare anche i non supportati?
<krabador> cerco_info, lascia gli aggiornamenti di default, se non vuoi problemi
<cerco_info> krabador: sisi il mio dubbio è ora che ho aggiornato una volta con quelle repo attive.. cmq ok faccio come dici e disabilito
<cerco_info> grazie, buona serata
<krabador> di niente
<Fra> Chiedo scusa ma ho dovuto interrompere il collagamento.....
<Fra> eravamo rimasti che ho appena installato ubunto
<Fra> utilizzo come monitor un tv e ho lo schermo spostato in alto e a sinistra
<Fra> ho fatto lo "stamp" delle impostazioni del monitor, come posso invirvelo?
<Fra> inviarvelo??
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fra> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4n3j223ypzi37mp/Schermata%20da%202015-02-15%2019%3A20%3A40.png?dl=0
<cristian_c> Fra, sempre panasonic ma polliciaggio diverso?
<Fra> si
<Fra> rileva un 32 invece è un 42 pollici
<cristian_c> Fra, 1920 x 1080 non va bene?
<Fra> il pannello è quell
<Fra> quello
<cristian_c> Fra, spiega qual è il problema esattamente
<krabador> Fra, al di la del fatto che sia erroneamente riconosciuto, si vede come si deve vedere?
<krabador> Fra, impostato come 1920 x 1080 , non va bene?
<Fra> cristian_c, non vedo i primi 2 cm a sinistra e i primi 2 cm sopra
<Fra> krabodor, non riesco a vedere la barra a sinistra, vedo il puntatore che sparisce sulla sinistra dello schermo
<cristian_c> Fra, può capitare
<cristian_c> Fra, è un portatile?
<Fra> no, un ASRock
<Fra> intel Atome NVidia ION
<cristian_c> atom?
<Fra> come se lo schermo fosse traslato in alto e sinistra.....
<cristian_c> Fra, è un mini pc?
<Fra> si, intendevo Atom
<Fra> è un mini pc
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Fra, ma scusa, il monitor non ha tasti per spostare la schermata?
<cristian_c> opzioni
<cristian_c> o anche la funzione di richiamo
<cristian_c> (sul mio comunissimo monitor posso farlo(
<Fra> e' un TV
<cristian_c> Fra, comunque puoi utilizzare l'opzione --pos con xrandr
<Fra> ho provato a lanciare il comando xrandr dalla riga di comando...
<Fra> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hfn0ayjx3phfucn/Schermata%20da%202015-02-15%2020%3A04%3A43.png?dl=0
<cristian_c> Fra, no, come tutti i programmi a riga di comando , va usata una certa sintassi
<Fra> $ xrandr --pos
<salvo> Con ubuntu ho problemi di visualizzazione video.
<vicee> o appena installato Ubuntu 14.04.1 appena si e avviato apro il browser è si blocca tutto
<krabador> vicee, apri un terminale
<krabador> apri il browser da li
<krabador> e vedi cosa succede
<vicee> non lo apre
<vicee> devo spegnere dal reset
<krabador> vicee, ctrl alt f2 fa qualcosa?
<vicee> o riavviato
<vicee> appena apro il browser di Ubuntu collassa
<vicee> riavvio provo ad entrare dal pc
<vice_> krabador
<vice_> o un errore di ubuntu aperto come faccio a fartelo vedere?
<krabador> vice_, apri il terminale
<krabador> vice_, dmesg | grep err
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> vice_, elencare, con precisione, le caratteristiche del pc, non sarebbe male
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10245171/
<vice_> core 2duo ram 8gb
<vice_> nividia gt9004
<krabador> vice_, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10245208/
<krabador> non puo' essere solo quello
<vice_> rieseguo il comando?
<krabador> vice_, cat /var/log/boot
<vice_> nella finestra segnala un problema di ubuntu scrive  compiz crashed whit SIGSEGV in FT_load glyph
<krabador> cat /var/log/apport.log
<krabador> poi mandare questi 2 ?
<vice_> cat /var/log/boot   file o directori non esiste
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10245282/
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10245282/
<krabador> vice_, cat /var/crash/_usr_bin_webbrowser-app.1000.crash
<vice_> cosa fa questo comando?
<krabador> vice_, quello che hanno fatto gli altri
<vice_> gli altri chi?
<krabador> vice_, cat /var/crash/_usr_bin_webbrowser-app.1000.crash
<krabador> pastebin
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10245347/
<krabador> vice_, apri il terminale, manda firefox
<vice_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10245363/
<vice_> krabador c sei?
<krabador> vice_, terminale, cd /home/utente/.config
<krabador> dove utente è il tuo nome utente
<vice_> non esiste
<krabador> vice_, cosa non è chiaro di "dove utente è il tuo nome utente" ?
<vice_> il mio nome pc
<vice_> capitooo
<vice_> scusaaa
<vice_> ok sono dentro config
<vice_> root@pc-P43-ES3G:~/.config#
<krabador> sudo rm -R *
<krabador> riavvia
<Carlin0> ma così pulisce il config di root o quello del suo user ?
<krabador> /home/utente/.config , quello dell'utente
<Carlin0> ma l'ha dato da root
<krabador> Carlin0, cd /home/utente/.config
<vice_> riavviato
<krabador> vice vedi come va, che a giudicare dai pastebin che hai inviato, firefox non sta piu' crashando
<krabador> non sta piu' freezando il sistema
<vice_> praticamente io ho eliminato la cartella session
<vice_> kabrador craschiava il browser di ubuntu
<krabador> vice_, visto
<krabador> dal log
<vice_> comunque grazie
<krabador> comunque, cerca di dare i comandi giusti , consigliati, e se non sono chiari , chiedi direttamente a riguardo
<ivo123> buona a tutti
<ivo123> mi serve aiuto per instalazione di UTORENT
<ivo123> _
<ivo123> ?
<Carlin0> ivo123, dove lo hai preso questo programma ?
<ivo123> e una domanda non ho scaricato ancora nullA
<Carlin0> ivo123, c'è transmission che va benissimo
<Carlin0> !info transmission
<ubot-it> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ivo123> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/it/downloads/linux
<Carlin0> ivo123, ma con tutti i client per torrent che ci sono nei repo perchè devi prendere proprio quello ?
<ivo123> oki
<ivo123> ascoltero consiglio
<ivo123> seconda domanda :TeamViewer come instalarlo
<ivo123> ho avuto tanta dificolta teccnicA  PER IL tEAM
<Carlin0> sinceramente mai usato ma cmq vedo che c'è il pacchetto apposta per ubuntu nel sito
<ivo123> e un po casino per me
<Carlin0> cosa ?
<ivo123> ho provato ad instalarlo ma ho avuto delle dificolta notevoli non voleva sentire
<ivo123> forse io non ho le capacita e sono pivello sotto linux
<ivo123> ho provato ma mi sono impantanato
<Carlin0> un consiglio : installa gdebi dai repo e quando devi installare dei pacchetti deb aprilo con quello
<ivo123> come ogni tanto mi serviva come programma per sistemare il Windo del mia madre
<Carlin0> !info gdebi
<ubot-it> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.3 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ivo123> oki
<Carlin0> ti tira giu le eventuali dipendenze
<ivo123> 10+
<ivo123> grazie notte
<vice_> devo scaricare il pacchetto x fedora giusto???
<Carlin0> no
<vice_> allora quello di mint?
<Carlin0> fedora usa rpm
<vice_> aaaa quello di kali
<Carlin0> passa il link che vediamo
<vice_> dai scherzooo
<krabador> vice_, scherza di la per favore, questo canale ha il log
<vice_> scusaaa o sbagliato chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-15
<pegasus487> salve a tutti
<pegasus487> posso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pegasus487> chi mi puo aiutare
<pegasus487> grazie
<jester-> !qualcuno | pegasus487
<ubot-it> pegasus487: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pegasus487> posseggo un pc olidata con una cpu da 1.7 ghz e hd da 120 gb
<pegasus487> ora devo fartizionare l hd
<pegasus487> per installare w7 e w 10
<pegasus487> e anche ubuntu
<jester-> su 120 gb?
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, cpu da 1.7 Ghz .. classe del processore ?! pentium 4 ?
<jester-> pegasus487: quanta ram?
<pegasus487> pentium 4
<jester-> madu
<pegasus487> 2 gb
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, in 120 gb non ce la fai a mettere w7 w10 e ubuntu ... su un P4 poi ...
<pegasus487> perche
<jester-> è un pc da lubuntu
<pegasus487> e un dual core
<jester-> pegasus487: la nonna sui 90 portarla in discoteca a fare la lap dance
<jester-> pegasus487: è un dual per modo dire, p4 emulava il dual
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, un pentium 4 .... emulato ...
<pegasus487> quindi che versione scarico
<jester-> lubuntu
<pegasus487> link ?
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, puoi provare lubuntu che è la + leggera
<Mr_Pan> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<pegasus487> quali apro dei 2 ?
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, il primo
<pegasus487> come effettuo il download
<jester-> come lo titi fuori quando vai a pisciare?
<pegasus487> trovato
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, scarica da qui --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> wow
<pegasus487> cn 2 gb  va bene questa ?
<Mr_Pan> pegasus487, con quel pc p4 e 2 gb di ram questa è la ua unica speranza ... s enon va puoi anche rottamare il pc ...
<pegasus487> ok
<pegasus487> quanti gb di hd servono
<pegasus487> quanti gb di hd servono
<jester-> !installazione | pegasus487
<ubot-it> pegasus487: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pegasus487> 10 gb vanno bene ?
<jester-> hd da 120 diviso 10 vengono 10 partizioni, puoi mettere 10 os, nu babbà
<jester-> cioè vengono 12 partizioni, 10 os piu due da 10 per i dati
<pegasus487> io avevo pensato
<pegasus487> 40 gb w7 40 gb w 10
<pegasus487> 20 gb lubuntu
<pegasus487> che ne pensate
<supertelle> buonasera a tutti
<supertelle> io ho un acer aspire e 15 start con ubuntu 15.04 32 bit volevo passare alla versione 15.10 ma conviene la versione 32 o la 64 grazie
<cristian_c> '15 atsrt'?
<cristian_c> Start
<cristian_c> supertelle: visto che 15.04 è scaduta da poco
<cristian_c> hai provato ad effettuare un avanzamento di versione?
<cristian_c> senza scaricare un file .iso della 15.10
<supertelle> voglio fare una nuova installazione ma in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> supertelle: quindi hai un pc a 64 bit
<cristian_c> con processore a 64 bit, intendo
<supertelle> processore intel celeron n2840
<supertelle> è a 64 bit?
<supertelle> non riesco ad aggiornarlo
<supertelle> bios in modalità legacy
<supertelle> pronto c'è qualcuno?
<kazirra> buonasera ho pc con sist xp volevo passare a ubuntu. Ci sono alcune operazioni preliminari che devo fare?
<cristian_c> supertelle:
<cristian_c> supertelle: 2 o 4 gb di ram?
<cristian_c> supertelle: venuto con winz?
<cristian_c> *venduto
<kazirra> credo 4 gb di ram
<akis24> kazirra:  dovresti scaricarti la iso e e poi provare da live  e nel caso installare anche in dual boot
<cristian_c> kazirra: domandavo a supertelle
<akis24> !download | kazirra
<ubot-it> kazirra: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> kazirra: comunque, recupera lo stesso le info hardware del tuo pc
<kazirra> ho un cd che mi è venuto per posta un anno e mezzo fa
<akis24> kazirra:  lascial onel cassetto..
<akis24> kazirra:  un anno e mezzo sono 5 anni in informatica eh  a meno che sia la versione 14.04 LTS
<kazirra> non so, vedrò, semmai lo riordino....chiedo ..ho molti file fatti con office pacchetto, quelli mi rimangono?
<akis24> kazirra: se fatti con versioni di office non recente vengono aperte con libreoffice su ubuntu che è installato di default
<kazirra> scusa se ritorno sul cd che ho, ma non è che se lo installo poi posso aggiornarlo on line?
<akis24> kazirra: ti ho risposto gia' prima dipende da che versione è ... se lo dicessi magari capiremmo
<supertelle> 4 gb ram
<kazirra> ok, grazie  per ora,
<akis24> di nulla
<supertelle> venduto con windows 8.1 che stato subito cancellato
<akis24> supertelle: sei su ubuntu adesso ?
<supertelle> si
<akis24> supertelle:  apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt update  poi dai invio e scrivi la password anche se non la vedi  e metti il risultato su paste
<akis24> !paste | supertelle
<ubot-it> supertelle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<supertelle> ok ci provo
<supertelle> Trovato http://security.ubuntu.com vivid-security InRelease
<supertelle> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease
<supertelle> Trovato http://archive.canonical.com vivid InRelease
<supertelle> Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<supertelle> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid InRelease
<supertelle> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com vivid-updates InRelease
<krabador> http://www.fortura.it/23-large_default/palloni-super-tele-diam-23-cm.jpg
<krabador> supertelle,  http://www.fortura.it/23-large_default/palloni-super-tele-diam-23-cm.jpg
<akis24> supertelle: ti avevo chiesto di mettere il risultato su paste non in canale .. fai copia e incolla su paste e poi metti indirizzo della pagina web qui
<supertelle> come si fa?
<akis24> !paste | supertelle
<ubot-it> supertelle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> supertelle, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> e poi digita il comando che ti ha detto akis24
<supertelle> terminale gia aperto
<krabador> comando | pastebinit
<krabador> con questa sintassi
<supertelle> pastebinit installato
<akis24> supertelle:   dai sudo apt update | pastebinit  e incolla qui il link che restituisce sul terminale stesso
<supertelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15075582/
<krabador> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main i386 Packages
<krabador> mo ben mo ben
<krabador> supertelle, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<supertelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15075642/
<supertelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15075642/
<supertelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15075642/
<krabador> supertelle, che c'hai installato da ubuntuhandbook1-ubuntu-apps-vivid.list ?
<gianluca411> scusate, ma non so più dove sbattere la testa, per installare i pacchetti. Seguendo le varie guide che trovato per la post installazione di lubuntu sto seguendo quei passi. Ma il problema è che ogni volta che provo ad installare i pacchetti, non me l'installa il terminale mi dice sempre pacchetto obsoleto, per qualsiasi tipo di pacchetto che io pro
<gianluca411> vo. n
<gianluca411> Non so più dove sbattere la testa
<akis24> gianluca411: versione di lubuntu ?
<jester-> gianluca411: quali pacchetti
<krabador> " Seguendo le varie guide che trovato per la post installazione di lubuntu sto seguendo quei passi" ---> se roba trovata a caso su internet, rischi solo di fare peggio
<gianluca411> ps. sono nuovo è da poco che mi sono messo
<gianluca411> 15.10
<krabador> gianluca411, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<gianluca411> tutti quelli che ho trovato qui: http://www.marcosbox.org/2015/10/lubuntu-15.10-guida-post-installazione.html
<supertelle> non lo so cosa devo fare?
<krabador> guida non ufficiale, se marcos scrive di buttare il pc dall ponte sullo stretto, noi non ne rispondiamo
<krabador> supertelle, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> supertelle, clicca su altro software
<gianluca411> ora provo solo che ora sono con un altro pc
<krabador> supertelle, fa un'immagine, premendo stamp
<krabador> gianluca411, devi venire qui con il pc in questione
<krabador> gianluca411, vai dal medico a parlare dei problemi di tua sorella ?
<krabador> !image | supertelle
<ubot-it> supertelle: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gianluca411> hai ragione
<krabador> supertelle, vai su imgur, la pubblichi, ed incolli qui il link
<gianluca411> soltanto che mi è parecchio lento quello che ho installato lubuntu
<gianluca411> ha 1.5 di ram e processore amd equivalente di un pentium 4
<krabador> gianluca411, rottame, qundi
<gianluca411> si si rottame
<gianluca411> vecchiotto
<krabador> gianluca411, e allora che pretendi?
<jester-> gianluca411: e cosa prenderesti
<krabador> gianluca411, sei fortunato che si accenda ancora
<jester-> trova un winz max 98
<krabador> gianluca411, in ogni caso, torna qui con quello, se vuoi assistenza ubuntu
<krabador> altrimenti #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianluca411> ok grazie
<gianluca411> ora torno
<gianluca1185> eccomi krabador sono con il mio catorcio..
<krabador> gianluca1185, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gianluca1185, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> gianluca1185, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<gianluca1185> krabador mi ha ridato questo:
<gianluca1185> diametrica@diametrica-System-Name:~$  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gianluca1185> [sudo] password for diametrica:
<gianluca1185> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<gianluca1185> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<gianluca1185> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<gianluca1185> Package pastebinit is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<krabador> non puoi incollare in canale gianluca1185
<gianluca1185> scusate ma mi era partita la connessione
<krabador> beh, se ti è partita anche la connessione, puoi scegliere il motivo della tua uscita da qui...
<krabador> visto che ti ha cacciato il bot
<gianluca1185> quindi nessuno può aiutarmi? da quello che mi dici krabador..
<krabador> gianluca1185, software-properties-ktg
<akis24>  software-properties-gtk
<krabador> fa un'immagine della finestra che ti appare
<krabador> !image | gianluca1185
<ubot-it> gianluca1185: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vai su imgur, fai l'upload, e posti qui il link
<krabador> ksat, ksat_ double impact
<gianluca1185> scusate la mia ignoranza ma non so come creare un immagine dello schermo?
<krabador> gianluca1185, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> gianluca1185, ce l'avrai nella cartella /home
<gianluca1185> no. quando faccio stamp viene fuori questo: 6~;6~;6~;6~
<krabador> gianluca1185, ma non nel terminale ....
<gianluca1185> si ma se ci provo viene fuori sempre quella secuenza, dovrei uscire dal terminale?
<krabador> gianluca1185, ...
<krabador> "ma non nel terminale .... " ---> cosa dovrebbe significare ?
<krabador> gianluca1185, hai digitato ed inviato  software-properties-gtk , nel terminale ?
<gianluca1185> che non devo preme stamp dal terminale..
<gianluca1185> si mi da questo :** (software-properties-gtk:1481): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<krabador> gianluca1185, quel comando apre una finestra
<krabador> di cui ti è stata chiesta un'immagine
<krabador> gianluca1185, ce la fai a dire che è successo, o dobbiamo girarci ancora intorno ?
<gianluca1185> si mi si è aperta la finestra sw e aggiornamenti
<gianluca1185> la prima casella non è spuntata le altre si
<krabador> gianluca1185, immagine
<gianluca1185> se faccio stamp. in cartella home non ce
<krabador> gianluca1185, controlla in immagini
<krabador> gianluca1185, se non c'è niente in /home /home/utente   /home/utente/Immagini
<gianluca1185> non c'è niente
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto, tranne a "sources" o "sorgente" in base alla lingua,e  la togli alla voce "cdrom"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> torna nel terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | gianluca1185
<ubot-it> gianluca1185: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vai in questo sito, incolli tutto il risultato, premi paste, incolli qui il link dopo la pressione
<gianluca1185> fatto
<gianluca1185> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15076514/
<krabador> gianluca1185, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gianluca1185> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15076599/
<krabador> gianluca1185, sudo apt-get install scrot
<krabador> gianluca1185, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da sposti il terminale in modo da avere la finestra in primo piano, digiti scrot , mandi invio
<krabador> e fa l'immagine
<krabador> che poi posti nel sito segnalato
<gianluca1185> l'immagine mi sa che c'è ma non riesco a vederla
<krabador> gianluca1185, controlla nelle cartelle che ti ho segnalato prima
<krabador> anche direttamente nella finestra di upload di imgur
<gianluca1185> scusa ma per andare alla cartella home io ci arrivo dal cestino
<gianluca1185> forse sbaglio?
<krabador> ovvio
<gianluca1185> perche non la vedo
<krabador> gianluca1185, imgur ha una finestra di upload
<krabador> controlla da li
<krabador> le finestre
<gianluca1185> allora non la vede nemmeno imgur
<krabador> gianluca1185, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<krabador> gianluca1185, al posto di scrot, scrivi gnome-screenshot , invio, una volta installato
<gianluca1185> installato ma non li fa
<gianluca1185> comunque grazie
<gianluca1185> molto gentile
<gianluca1185> no mi da sempre il solito errore quando vuole installare
<krabador> gianluca1185, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> nel  menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona "altro"
<krabador> seleziona poi italia , e la voce con garr all'interno
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | gianluca1185
<ubot-it> gianluca1185: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianluca1185> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15077096/
<gianluca1185> fatto
<krabador> ci giriamo i pollici  ?
<gianluca1185> ora sta facendo doenload da ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<krabador> quando ha finito, fa il paste
<gianluca1185> no sta scaricando
<krabador> gianluca1185, tu
<krabador> devi fare il paste .
<krabador> quando ha finito
<gianluca1185> qua non finisce piu mi sa che mi devo sconnettere e ricconettere..
<krabador> gianluca1185, se sconnetti fai in bel casino
<krabador> fagli finire l'operazione
<gianluca1185> ha finito
<gianluca1185> sora
<gianluca1185> comew facci oil paste
<krabador> come hai fatto fino ad adesso
<krabador> hai l'alzheimer ?
<gianluca1185> copia incolla semplice
<gianluca1185> imtendi
<gianluca1185> scusa ma devo scappare per un sopralluogo fra un ora torna spero che voi siate ancora qua
<miamargot> ciao, ho un problema.... ho una stampante multifunzione xp 315, sono riuscita a installare la stampante ma non riesco a installare lo scanner, ho letto già in altre discussioni     ch trattavano lo stesso probema solo che i link riportati x scaricare i drivers non me li fa più aprire perch+
<miamargot> sapreste come fare?
<koml> Ciao Ragazzi
<koml> Devo installare Ubuntu su un vecchio PC che con Windows va una merda
<gianluca1185> scusate ma mi avevano chiamato in un altro ufficio
<mate|19323> qualcuno sa dirmi come sistemare la tastiera che non corrisponde hai caratteri che digito_
<mate|19323> la barra bassa era un punto di domanda
<mate|19323> i caratteri con shift e altri non corrispondono
<mate|19323> j/ #ubuntu-it
<mate|19323> j\ #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> mate|19323: è in inglese?
<mate|19323> la tastiera dici
<cristian_c> mate|19323: vai nell'area di notifica e fai clic sull'icona del layout
<mate|19323> no e tutto in italiano o almeno dovrebbe essere   con win funzionava
<mate|19323> dove la trovo   sono nuovvissimo
<cristian_c> mate|19323: vuoi parlare di windows?
<mate|19323> no
<cristian_c> che qui ai sta parlando di come impostare la tastiera col layout italiano, se non lo è
<mate|19323> dove trovvo l area di notifica
<cristian_c> mate|19323: utilizzi unity, suppongo
<cristian_c> con il launcher sul lato sinistro
<mate|19323> ubuntu mate   aggiornato a ubuntu 15
<cristian_c> mate|19323: 'quale' ubuntu 15?
<cristian_c> non è scontato
<mate|19323> 15.10
<cristian_c> mate|19323: in modo molto simile, sul pannello superiore
<mate|19323> si e aggiornato automaticamente io avevo installato ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> sulla destra
<mate|19323> sopra vedo bluetoot audio wifi batt spengi data
<krabador> cristian_c, occho che mate|19323 chiama FABA
<mate|19323> mi vvolete aiutare   io non ho detto nulla e adesso rincominciate   ho davvvero bisogno di aiuto
<jester->  mate|19323 metti a posto il layout della tastiera
<krabador> magari andando a vedere le impostazioni lingua del sistema
<jester-> mate|19323: rovana nei menu che in tastiera o inserimento testo c'è
<mate|19323> si ma come devo fare non conosco nulla
<krabador> e cosa si trova nel menu impostazioni
<cristian_c> mate|19323: setxkbmap -query | pastebinit
<mate|19323> centro di controllo tastiera giusto
<jester-> mate|19323: guarda nelle impostazioni di sistema che abbiamo la palla di vetro a lucidare
<cristian_c> mate|19323: comunque, mi pare strano che col super-mega-hardware e pc potente, tu usi mate
<cristian_c> a meno che non detesti unity al punto tale
<jester-> non se ne puo piu di sto casino
<mate|19323> e un portatile
<cristian_c> da preferire gnome 2 -reloaded made in mint
<krabador> mate|19323,  ma non avevi esacore con schede in sli ?
<krabador> mate|19323, guarda che in #ubuntu-it-web, se lo ricordano cosa hai detto
<mate|19323> non ne conosco nessuna verzione ho un cd di ubuntu 14.4 mate lts majorana
<cristian_c> mate|19323: ma , a proposito, l'hai mandato il comando?
<mate|19323> kraba si ma non sul portatile
<cristian_c> mate|19323: ehhhhh
<krabador> mate|19323, come noi ci ricordiamo che ieri non hai fatto nessuna domanda, ma solo frignato qui in canale
<cristian_c> majorana....
<krabador> e offeso i presenti
<cristian_c> !buntu | mate|19323
<ubot-it> mate|19323: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<krabador> !chi | mate|19323
<ubot-it> mate|19323: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> mate|19323, io non ti chiamo per soprannome.
<mate|19323> io ho fatto mille domande e voi offeso
<jester-> krabador: lasa perd
<krabador> mate|19323, non ne hai fatta nessuna
<mate|19323> se avete uno storico leggete
<krabador> e nessuno ti ha offeso
<krabador> mate|19323, esatto
<krabador> abbiamo uno storico
<jester-> krabador: lo sai ben come si rompe il giocattolo a certa gente
<cristian_c> krabador: sì sì, ma lui ha esacore e sli sul portatile
<krabador> che dimostra che non ti abbiamo detto niente,.
<mate|19323> le mie domande mai risposte come ad esempio questa di oggi della tastiera
<krabador> di offensivo
<jester-> !logs | mate|19323 leggi leggi che le risposte di adesso ammontano a 2 pagine
<ubot-it> mate|19323 leggi leggi che le risposte di adesso ammontano a 2 pagine: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mate|19323> ma mi dite cosa volete e cosa sto sbagliando dove e il posto per domande tecniche
<jester-> non hai di meglio da fare?
<cristian_c> mate|19323: ma h letto il bot almeno?
<cristian_c> (almeno una volta)
<krabador> jester-, poi attacca con "dove e il posto per domande tecniche"
<cristian_c> !troll | mate|19323
<ubot-it> mate|19323: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<cristian_c> ah, giusto, tu non hai chiesto niente
<cristian_c> e ciò ridefinisce il concetto di troll
<jester-> krabador: eeeh vecchia storia, il furbo non è mai intelligente visto che pensa che gli altri sono tutti piu pirla di lui
<Malvi> ciao cari/e.....
<Malvi> domandina.....chi risponde nella pagina delle domande? cioè vedo che molte nn hanno risposta, nn l'hanno perchè delle persone che leggono nessuno sa la risposta o perchè le persone che dovrebbero rispondere stanno rispondendo ad altro?
<jester-> Malvi: hai sbajato canalo
<Malvi> e sbaglio sempre canale
<krabador> Malvi, che ti serve ?
<Malvi> mi spiegate come funziona la scelta dei canali cosi la smetto di sbagliare?
<jester-> Malvi: /j #ubuntu-it-forum li hanno le paggine
<Malvi> perfavore
<cristian_c> Malvi: ma non stai parlando di irc
<cristian_c> e poi saresti pure offtopic
<cristian_c> !chqt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chqt'
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Malvi: è semplice, leggi il topic
<Malvi> ????
<cristian_c> di ogni canale che visiti
<cristian_c> !topic | Malvi
<ubot-it> Malvi: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<krabador> Malvi, chat.ubuntu-it.org
<krabador> Malvi, è un po' a prova di principiante ...
<krabador> puoi leggere direttamente come si chiamano entrambi
<krabador> Malvi, ti appare ?
<Malvi> ok ora rileggo bene che avete scritto e tento di seguire quello che mi avete detto.....
<krabador> Malvi, non c'è molto da verificare... vai nel sito, e vedi in quale canale vuoi entrare.
<Malvi> ma no è che devo rileggervi con calma per capire di che parlate...scusa....ok apro l'altra pagina...
<krabador> mate|5764, ho i privati disabilitati , scrivi pure qui in canale, esiste apposta
<krabador> mate|5764, scrivi pure in canale
<krabador> ho i privati disabilitati
<mate|5764> come sistemare la tasiera
<mate|5764> senza fare confusione e invventare cose
<krabador> invventare 7
<krabador> qui non si inventa niente
<krabador> mate|5764, impostazioni --- tastiera
<mate|5764> ho fatto una domanda o sei un troll come dite voi
<jester-> chicchibù chicchibù
<krabador> trovi tutto li
<krabador> jester-, è duro di comprendonio
<krabador> jester-, e minaccia pure
<jester-> krabador: eh non c'è come avere la trollite
<krabador> mate|5764, <krabador> mate|5764, impostazioni --- tastiera
<mate|5764> io faccio domande e voi sviate   perche fate cosi cosa volete da me
<krabador> mate|5764, <krabador> mate|5764, impostazioni --- tastiera
<krabador> mate|5764, <krabador> mate|5764, impostazioni --- tastiera
<mate|5764> grazie
<jester-> a furia di trollare si rincoglionisce veramente
<krabador> ti è stato detto anche al tuo ingresso precedente
<mate|5764> dove trovo impostazioni tastiera
<mate|5764> non so usarli volete capire che per me e tutto nuovo
<mate|5764> siate elementari
<jester-> mate|5764: prova dal gommista, se è bravo ti fa pure la convergenza
<mate|5764> impostazioni tastiera dove
<jester-> chi ha nascosto le impostazioni di mate|5764!?!? uscite subito le impostazioni
<jester-> o volete cge chiami i caramba
<mate|5764> e poi dite che offendo ma voi come vi giudicate di cervello
<krabador> mate|5764, non girare intorno, che ambiente grafico hai ?
<jester-> cervello di vitello bollito mica è male
<mate|5764> jester domani lo faro non ci sono dubbi su questo... mio padre e` ispettore superiore della polizia di regina coeli
<krabador> !log | mate|5764
<ubot-it> mate|5764: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> mate|5764, portagli anche questo, dai carabinieri
<krabador> o a regina coeli
<jester-> mate|5764: fa bene, i caramba sono li che aspettano impazientemente
<krabador> !chat | mate|5764
<ubot-it> mate|5764: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mate|5764> siete voi che non rispondete
<jester-> ma va?
<krabador> mate|5764, e ti ricordo, che minacciare in privato utenti, è denunciabile
<krabador> <krabador> mate|5764, non girare intorno, che ambiente grafico hai ?
<jester-> mate|5764: ricordati di portare la carta bollata
<mate|5764> fate pure ... vediamo chi vince.... sicuro io... ma volete rispondere o no
<jester-> oggià
<krabador> <krabador> mate|5764, non girare intorno, che ambiente grafico hai ?
<krabador> <krabador> mate|5764, non girare intorno, che ambiente grafico hai ?
<jester-> krabador: eddai mo bbassta
<krabador> ti è arrivato il messaggio ?
<mate|5764> io so che ho istallato ubuntu mate che poi con aggiornamento e divenuto ubuntu 15
<krabador> jester-, hai ragione , non posso inquinare il log ulteriormente
<mate|5764> 15.10
<mate|5764> mate
<jester-> krabador: non aggravare la tua posizione
<krabador> mate|5764, allora, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | mate|5764
<ubot-it> mate|5764: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> va nel sito di imgur
<krabador> pubblica la foto
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<krabador> cosi' vediamo come sta messo il tuo sistema
<jester-> eh devi dircelo dove è il tato stamp
<krabador> e ti si puo' rispondere di conseguenza
<mate|5764> www.imgur
<mate|5764> senza it e com
<jester-> ecco mo gli hai segato mezza url
<jester-> sisi senza va molto meglio
<Cippoludo> Buonasera a tutta la beata gioventù, dato che faccio parte della Postale vorrei dire a Mate di non sparare cavolate. Adesso a noi se qualcuno mi risponde. Sto cercando una Distro per mia moglie che graficamente rammenti un po' (non tanto) Win. Avrei sinceramente delle difficoltà  nell'insegnare a mia moglie i comandi da terminale o altro. Magari un
<Cippoludo>  versione leggerina la  configurazione della macchina la trovate qui: http://picpaste.com/Immagine-GS20K3ZV.jpg
<krabador> Cippoludo, lubuntu
<krabador> la piu' leggera di tutte
<Cippoludo> così di getto :)
<krabador> e con il menu alla win
<krabador> Cippoludo, certo
<krabador> :)
<krabador> Cippoludo, facilissima da usare
<jester-> Cippoludo: non psrecare tempo che è evidente chi sia mate|5764
<Cippoludo> perfetto così lei si tiene il suo ed io continuo con il mio terminale
<jester-> o le matt o un troll scarsotto
<krabador> Cippoludo, tu cosa usi ?
<Cippoludo> Non perdo tempo...sia troll o matt del tutt è tracciato :)
<krabador> molto bene.
<Cippoludo> Buona serata e grazie a tutti, fate i bravi che noi vigiliamo :)
<jester-> l'ip glielo si vede bene
<mate|5764> scusate ma come dovrei chiamare    imgur
<krabador> mate|5764, fai un'immagine con il tasto stamp
<krabador> !image | mate|5764
<ubot-it> mate|5764: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> mate|5764: prova da affacciato alla finestra
<krabador> mate|5764, va nel primo link suggerito da ubot-it
<jester-> mate|5764: pvt el va minga
<h_boyz> Buonasera, il touch pad non funziona più, in touchpad setting ho errore: "Synaptics driver is not installed (or is not used)"(sony Vaio F12s1e, kubuntu 14.04.)
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> h_boyz, dpkg -l | grep synaptic | pastebinit
<h_boyz> krabador: si scusa..http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084015/
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084015/
<krabador> h_boyz, dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-input | pastebinit
<h_boyz> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084294/
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<krabador> h_boyz, riavvia
<h_boyz> krabador: grazie ora funziona, cosa può averlo disinstallato?
<krabador> h_boyz, ho i privati disabilitati , scrivi tranquillamente qui
<krabador> h_boyz, beh, che manovre hai fatto , ultimamente ?
<h_boyz> una modifica driver video consigliata da te per far funzionare la luminosità con i tasti
<h_boyz> e normali aggiornamenti proposti dal sistema
<krabador> h_boyz, beh, guarda, posta la modifica che ti ho segnalato
<h_boyz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/472850/brightness-control-in-ubuntu-14-04-on-sony-vaio/514396#514396
<h_boyz> ma non credo sia quella anche se sono ignorante in materia
<h_boyz> ho modificato coi dati della mia scheda e basta
<krabador> h_boyz, questo e i normali aggiornamenti non possono disinstallare un componente come il driver synaptic
<krabador> è simpaticamente strano
<h_boyz> importante aver risolto :-) Comunque...problema più fastidioso:
<h_boyz> mi sfarfalla il monitor allo spengimento o se entro in un terminale con ctrl+alt+f1
<h_boyz> tipo vecchia tv che si vede male
<krabador> h_boyz, xrandr | pastebinit
<nastro> non mi funziona piu l audio dopo l istallazione di ubuntu
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084900/
<krabador> h_boyz, quale dei 2 monitor, ha il problema ?
<krabador> quello del notebook, o l'hdmi ?
<nastro> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<akis24> nastro apri il terminale e digita alsamixer e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | nastro
<ubot-it> nastro: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> nastro:  usa il primo link ...
<nastro> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/irg9JW8ZRIOfMFxjcyTj
<nastro> cosi la vedete
<nastro> ?
<akis24> nastro:  si vediamo
<krabador> nastro, premi f6 , in alsamixer, rifa immagine
<nastro> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HkJp04KhTia3YAlYpafa
<krabador> seleziona SAA7134 , fa immagine
<Carlin0> è già sul mute alla prima immagine
<krabador> mo li leviamo tutti
<nastro> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OjvrVFNNSY2bQVxDHxl5
<krabador> nastro, f6 , hda intel , immagine
<nastro> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Z8NlucNFQpeSdVJPDe7h
<h_boyz> krabador: ho fatto delle prove, solo quello del poratile, l'altro si disattiva se provo ad entrare in una konsole
<krabador> h_boyz, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<akis24> nastro:  che versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> nastro:  che versione di ubuntu ?  e due
<nastro> ho la 14.4
<h_boyz> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15085400/
<akis24> nastro: sudo alsa force-reload  dai invio e digita  password anche se non la leggi  aspetta che finisca e poi prova se funziona
<krabador> h_boyz, con una risposta ogni 10 min
<krabador> torna quando ci sei , ok ?
<nastro> non va
<h_boyz> krabador: ci sono scusa avevo la bimba
<krabador> h_boyz, :D  ok
<nastro> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3ImE4NLmQSKoGpU2fSfs
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<h_boyz> krabador: ok ci sono
<akis24> nastro: sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio   e quando finisce sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio   metti tutto su paste  su paste
<krabador> h_boyz,  modifica GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024    in   GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080   , aggiungi perfettamente sotto, la linea GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<krabador> h_boyz, salvi, chiudi , sudo update-grub , riavvii, provi
<nastro> fatto
<h_boyz> krabador: fatto, ora riavvio
<akis24> nastro:  fatto cosa io nonvedo nulla... ù
<akis24> nastro devi postare  su paste tutto
<akis24> !paste | nastro
<ubot-it> nastro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nast> sono nastro non funziona lo stesso
<akis24> nastro: ancora sudo alsa force-reload  o riavvii il pc  e vedi se va'
<nast> non va
<akis24> aprei le impostazioni audio e posta screen
<akis24> apri*
<nast> pero la prima volta dopo aver fatto tutto non ho riavviato ho staccato la corrente
<akis24> nast: spegni sempre cosi il pc ????
<nast> no
<nast> e la terza volta
<akis24> speriamo nast  se posti lo screen delle impostazioni audio .. è meglio
<akis24> nast:  portati sulla scheda "hardware "  e posti immagine
<nast> come si chiamano precisamente
<h_boyz> krabador: al momento non funziona, ho provato più di un riavvio
<h_boyz> krabador: [URL=http://it.tinypic.com/m/j81av4/1]View My Video[/URL] questo è il problema
<cristian_c> h_boyz: ma che hai fatto=
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> h_boyz, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<h_boyz> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15086713/
<h_boyz> il sistema funziona perfettamente, solo se entro in konsol o il logo in chiusura fa quello
<h_boyz> aggiungo che nell'ultimo riavvio prima del desktop mi fa vedere una specie di mosaico di pezzi di finestre aperte nella sessione precedente
<krabador> h_boyz, il driver nvidia ha un altro modo di intepellare il sistema al di fuori di x
<h_boyz> ovvero?scusa l'ignoranza
<krabador> infatti , alla sua installazione, facilmente lo splash ha piccoli problemi di visualizzazione
<h_boyz> va bene così o è un problema da risolvere?
<h_boyz> uso pochissimo le console, se mai i terminali ma lì non ho problemi,l'importante che il sistema sia stabile
<krabador> il sistema non ha problemi, è solo una conseguenza del driver nvidia
<h_boyz> krabador: ok capito, allora spero in qualche aggiornamento futuro.
<krabador> h_boyz, smanettando con quei parametri che ti ho dato prima, si puo' raggiungere un compromesso
<h_boyz> ah ok, ma solo sulla risoluzione oppure l'altra riga, quella non so cosa sia
<krabador> h_boyz, sulla risoluzione
<krabador> prova a dargli un 1024x768
<h_boyz> ok, faccio delle prove e ti farò sapere.
<krabador> salvi , chiudi, sudo update-grub, per vedere il cambiamento al riavvio succesivo
<krabador> h_boyz, ok
<h_boyz> krabador: prossimo pc confronto tutta la lista hardware con le compatibilità linux
<h_boyz> e magari vado di ATI
<h_boyz> Buonanotte a tutti !
<popi> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | popi
<ubot-it> popi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<popi> ho un problema con hd wd da 2tb  smontato da un nas non piu riconosciuto in rete..montato in un box ma in gestione disco in w8.1 me lo fa solo formattare
<jester-> popi: e cosa vorresti farci
<popi> recuperare i dati
<jester-> popi: da gestione disco mica li recuperi i dati
<jester-> popi: devi montare le partizioni sempre che sia ancora sano
<cristian_c> popi: com'è formattatp il disco?
<cristian_c> ntfs?
<jester-> popi: cucuuu
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> lè mort
<krabador> ma poi questo canale non è adibito a riparare nas.. .
<popi>  mi è stato controllato da un conoscente dicendomi che si poteva recuperare il tutto formattandolo o con linus
<cristian_c> popi: ma puoi almeno rispondere alle domande?
<krabador> popi, "che si poteva recuperare il tutto formattandolo" ---> il tuo amico ti ha informato male
<krabador> una formattazione non fa recuperare dati
<jester-> popi: formattare = cancellare tutto, sicuro intendeva che riformattando o ripartizonando il dosco sarebbe ancora usabile
<jester-> ma ciau dati
<popi> infatti
<krabador> popi, indica cosa ti serve, se vuoi risparmiarti un'assistenza hardware, sei nel canale sbagliato, se vuoi usare questo disco in un sistema ubuntu, mettilo in tale sistema, e torna qui
<popi> ok provero magari compro un box e lo provo in ubuntu..magari viene visto e posso salvare i file
<krabador> la speranza è l'ultima a morire
<jester-> popi: o provi con testdisk
<krabador> popi, se i dati sono importanti, il fai da te, non è molto consigliato, specialmente se il "te" in questione non è del settore
<jester-> pothirec è compresso nel pacchetto e c'è anche per winz
<jester-> photorec
<popi> comunque hd gira bene senza rumori strani
<krabador> popi, fino a quando non digiti da un sistema ubuntu, sei offtopic
<popi> ok grazie siete stati molto gentili e pazienti ciao
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-16
<peppe7> buon giorno a tutto il canale, vorrei ridurre la partizione di ubuntu ,che attualmente è di 365 giga a circa 100 giga è possibile senza perdere nulla? (http://imageshack.com/a/img921/858/ckvHXO.png )
<cristian_c> peppe7: dipende da quanto spazio disponibile è rimasto sulla partizione
<peppe7> cristian_c, non si vede dall'immagine di gparted?
<cristian_c> peppe7: e allora qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> entra in live e riduci
<peppe7> cristian_c, come faccio?
<cristian_c> peppe7: a fare che?
<cristian_c> a entrare in live?
<peppe7> si
<cristian_c> peppe7: utilizza il supporto d'installazione
<cristian_c> fai il boot da esso
<cristian_c> e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<peppe7> cristian_c, la chiavetta usb con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> poi, una volta sul desktop, avvii gparted e fai quello che devi fare, smontando la partizione da ridurre, se lo è
<cristian_c> peppe7: la pendrive usb avviabile con la quale hai installato ubuntu sull'hard disk del pc
<peppe7> cristian_c, ok ci provo spero di non fare danni!! grazie
<cristian_c> peppe7: se ci stai attento, non ne fai
<cristian_c> scegliendo la partizione giusta, ovviamente
<peppe7> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> e selezionando 'riduci/ridimensiona' dal menù contestuale
<bLaCk_> buongiorno :)
<bLaCk_> ho un problema con Ubuntu 15.10, ho riacceso il mio PC dopo 3/4 giorni, e mi è comparso un errore all'avvio. Ho inviato una segnalazione errori riguardanti 3 pacchetti, è possibile recuperare questo log per risolvere ?
<akis24> bLaCk_:  si avviai l sistema ?
<akis24> avvia*
<bLaCk_> akis24, si si. Sono con lo stesso PC qui. Riesco a fare tutto.
<akis24> bLaCk_:  da terminale dai sudo apt update e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | bLaCk_
<ubot-it> bLaCk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bLaCk_> l'altro giorno mi ha seguito un altro utente qui, riguardo l'installazione della stampante akis24, se non mi sbaglio c'erano quei pacchetti nella segnalazione.
<cristian_c> bLaCk_: e che ti ha detto di fare l'utente?
<bLaCk_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15090199/
<bLaCk_> ciao cristian_c
<bLaCk_> mi hai detto che il canale era loggato cristian_c :)
<akis24> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> bLaCk_: infatti questo canale è loggato
<cristian_c> scumpars
<akis24> bLaCk_:  ora sai dove sono i logs ti basta cercare se ricordi il giorno
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non teniamo sempre una contabilità di cosa ha detto l'utente x nel giorno y
<bLaCk> cristian_c, immagino
<bLaCk> akis24, grazie.
<akis24> di nulla
<bLaCk> ma non è possibile recuperare la segnalazione ?
<bLaCk> scusate ho chiuso x sbaglio
<Mr_Pan> !logs | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Mr_Pan> vai al link e spuciati la segnalazione se ricordi il giorno ...
<peppe7> cristian_c, ciao ho ridotto la partizione come mi hai insegnato, ma adesso volevo creare una chiavetta usb avviabile con l'iso di clonezilla, ma mi da sempre questo errore È stata lanciata un'eccezione non catturata:
<peppe7> unorderable types: NoneType() <= str()
<cristian_c> peppe7: hai applicato le modifiche (da live), dopo aver ridotto la partizione?
<bLaCk> Mr_Pan, credo di essermi espresso male, chiedo scusa. Stamattina ho acceso il PC e mi è uscita la finestra "Inviare segnalazione" qualcosa del genere. E' possibile recuperarla per mostrarla a voi ?
<cristian_c> peppe7: puoi contestualizzare il problema della 'chiavetta'?
<cristian_c> 'mi da'
<cristian_c> chi?
<peppe7> cristian_c, la partizione è ridotta ho controllato con gparted
<cristian_c> peppe7: sei nel sistema installato su hard disk, ora?
<peppe7> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> peppe7: puoi contestualizzare il problema della 'chiavetta'?
<cristian_c> 'mi da'
<cristian_c> chi?
<peppe7> cristian_c, arrivo
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ma qual è il problema ora?
<peppe7> cristian_c, quando cerco di creare la chiavetta con creatore di dischi di avvio prima della fine esce l'errore sopra citato
<bLaCk> cristian_c, volevo far vedere quello che mi è comparso stamattina. Sono i file della stampante che mi hai aiutato ad installare l'altro giorno.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non usare 'creatore dischi di avvio'
<bLaCk> cristian_c, cosè ?
<cristian_c> peppe7:  non usare 'creatore dischi di avvio'
<bLaCk> ah scusami :)
<cristian_c> peppe7: soffre di qualche bug
<cristian_c> bLaCk: lo scopo qual è?
<peppe7> cristian_c, cosa uso?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, non so cos'era e vorrei scoprirlo
<cristian_c> peppe7: se sei su linux, usa il comando dd
<cristian_c> bLaCk: continua a manifestarsi il messaggio?
<peppe7> cristian_c, non so usare il terminale purtroppo
<bLaCk> cristian_c, provo a riavviare ?
<peppe7> cristian_c, unetbootin va bene?
<cristian_c> peppe7: in alcuni casi occorre imparare
<cristian_c> peppe7: unetbootin non ti da garanzie
<cristian_c> puoi provare, se funziona nel tuo caso
<peppe7> cristian_c, ok grazie ancora
<cristian_c> di niente
<bLaCk> riciao :D
<bLaCk> cristian_c, no non compare più all'avvio.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: bene
<bLaCk> cristian_c, un file .deb.tar.gz come lo installo ? sto seguendo al guida per il tar.gz sul wiki...ma non mi trovo
<bLaCk> cristian_c, risolto
<bLaCk> il problema è che la stampante non compare nell'elenco stampanti quando clicco su Stampa (Ubuntu 15.10 - Epson SX230)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bLaCk> cristian_c, risolto alla grande. Ho installato il pacchetto iscan, ora funziona :D
<cristian_c> bLaCk: prima non andava?
<cristian_c> ahhh, mo ricordo
<cristian_c> bLaCk: avevi il .tar bundle scaricato in Scaricati
<bLaCk> cristian_c, esattamente :)
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sx230?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, l'ho appena installato e ora funziona, compare nell'elenco stampanti e anche lo scanner è operativo.
<bLaCk> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> bLaCk: hai preso iscan dal file tar'
<cristian_c> ?
<bLaCk> cristian_c, si
<bLaCk> tutto perfetto ! :D
<cristian_c> bLaCk: però non è un problema se usi il tool ufficiale epson per gestire la stampante
<cristian_c> dalla cartella /opt
<bLaCk> quello /opt
<cristian_c> invece che in finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sì, perché la roba installata in /opt
<cristian_c> non interagisce con il resto del sistema
<bLaCk> l'ho bloccato nel launcher l'altro giorno :)
<cristian_c> nel senso che i file non vengono installati in /usr/me altre directory
<cristian_c> e quindi gli altri probgrammi non sanno che esiste
<bLaCk> cristian_c, ora consulto il wiki per un programma tipo photoshop, o qualcosa del genere.
<cristian_c> bLaCk: photoahop è meglio usarlo su winz
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ma dipende cosa ci devi fare
<jester-> bLaCk: gimp
<cristian_c> cll 'photoshop'
<bLaCk> l'ho eliminato Windows
<cristian_c> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.14-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 3529 kB, installed size 16429 kB
<cristian_c> !info inkscape
<ubot-it> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-5ubuntu2 (wily), package size 12604 kB, installed size 81712 kB
<cristian_c> eccc
<cristian_c> bLaCk: male hai fatto
<cristian_c> bLaCk: se devi utilizzare applicazioni photoshop, ecc.., winz serve
<bLaCk> al massimo uso il portatile..
<jester-> sempre una pessima idea segare winz
<bLaCk> gimp e photoshop sono compatibili ?
<jester-> non penso
<cristian_c> bLaCk: se ti metti nell'ottica di sostituire winz con ubuntu
<cristian_c> hai sbagliato candeggio
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> se si lo sono per modo di dire
<bLaCk> cristian_c, perchè ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: devi ripartire da zero, come mentalità
<bLaCk> mi sto trovando bene
<jester-> bLaCk: linucs e winz non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi cosi come il meccanico e il gommista
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non puoi pensare di fare esattamente le stesse cose che facevi prima, nello stesso modo in cui le facevi prima
<cristian_c> altrimenti rimarrai deluso
<bLaCk> addirittura ?
<cristian_c> bLaCk: per questo esiste il dual boot, se ci devi lavorare 'veramente',  col pc
<cristian_c> bLaCk: a parte la non totale compatibilità del parco hardware
<cristian_c> non è detto che tu possa trovare alternative software adatte alle tue esigenze
<bLaCk> cristian_c e jester-  sicuramente avete ragione
<cristian_c> bLaCk: e in ultkmo, la compatibilità dei file creati con office, in libreoffice, non è assicurata
<bLaCk> cavolo
<cristian_c> bLaCk: fossi in te, farei doppio sistema sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> bLaCk: e intanto impari a usare ubuntu
<bLaCk> anche voi usate il doppio SO ?
<bLaCk> l'ho scritto l'altro giorno, è un mondo nuovo, mi è stato consigliato a dir la verità
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non è importante questo
<cristian_c> per un motivo molto semplice
<cristian_c> bLaCk: dipende cosa ci fai col pc
<cristian_c> il grado di necessità
<cristian_c> in pratica:
<bLaCk> ufficio grafica e internet
<bLaCk> per questo avevo bisogno della stampantina :D
<cristian_c> bLaCk: prima si sceglie il software per le proprie esigenze, di conseguenze si installa il sistema operativo che supporta quel determinato software
<cristian_c> non il contrario
<bLaCk> vi è stato detto "metti ubuntu è molto intuitivo"
<jester-> anche il driver di stampante e scanner sarà probabilemnte piu scarso di quello qinz
<cristian_c> bLaCk: e se hai hardware non supportato su linux, di conseguenza lo puoi utilizzare soltanto su winz
<cristian_c> bLaCk: non ti hanno detto come stavano le cose
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<bLaCk> non ho ancora utilizzato la tavoletta grafica..
<cristian_c> bLaCk: appunto
<cristian_c> intanto
<cristian_c> !gimp | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: gimp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Gimp
<cristian_c> si parla anche di quello
<cristian_c> bLaCk: il supoorto alla tavoletta grafica si può attivare in gimp
<cristian_c> bLaCk: e nel centro di controllo, ci sono voci specifiche per la configurazione wacom
<bLaCk> è della Wacom
<bLaCk> esatto
<cristian_c> bLaCk: sì, ma i driver spesso vanno anche per i modelli di altre marche
<bLaCk> ma perchè un sistema operativo così bello non è diffuso come Windows ?
<bLaCk> cioè perchè se compro un computer al centro commerciale devo essere obbligato ad usare Windows ?
<cristian_c> come i driver synaptic lo sono anche per altri touchpad
<cristian_c> bLaCk: eeeehh,
<bLaCk> che poi.. il portatile che ho preso poco fa ha Windows 10
<jester-> perchè non fa business, è troppo frammentato
<bLaCk> madonna santa :O
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ci sono tutta una serie di ragioni commerciali, bla bla bla
<cristian_c> bLaCk: ma per tutto il resto
<cristian_c> !chat | bLaCk
<ubot-it> bLaCk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bLaCk> si vabbè..era un discorso :) scusatemi..
<cristian_c> nessun disturbo
<cristian_c> se hai altre problematiche tecniche con ubuntu, siamo qui
<bLaCk> vabbè dai scappo a pranzo..ragazzi siete stati gentilissimi
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, buon sistema ;)
<bLaCk> alla prossima..se ho qualche altro problema torno a scocciarvi :D
<bLaCk> buon proseguimento di giornata :)
<garzich> salve a tutti volevo chiedervi come si estende il desktop su due monitor dopo aver sdoppiato il cavo vga (lubuntu 15.04 32bit)
<jester-> garzich: spiega sdoppiato il cavo
<garzich> con uno sdoppiatore vga
<jester-> garzich: cioè?
<jester-> garzich: il pc non ha uscita vga o hdmi?
<garzich> si ha una uscita vga,dove ho collegato questo sdoppiatore che da una sola uscita vga la trasforma in due uscite
<jester-> garzich: e perché non attacchi direttamente il cavo all'usicta, se rilevato il secondo monitor funza da solo
<garzich> quindi in teoria adesso ne riconosce solo uno,perchè l'uscita originale è la stessa per due monitor
<garzich> ?
<Mr_Pan> garzich, si, in pratica duplichi i monitor ma non puoi avere un'estensione desktop ...
<jester-> garzich: non so la causa ma non viene rilevato e comunque se la scheda video ha una sola uscita oare che lo sdoppiatore non serve
<Mr_Pan> garzich, la tua scheda video ha solo uscita vga o anche altro (hdmi, display port..)
<jester-> geheimnis`: in impostazioni video lo vede ?
<garzich> no anche dvi e quella rotonda che non mi ricordo il nome
<garzich> no in impostazioni rileva solo un monitor
<jester-> garzich: e il video che entrate ha
<garzich> la scheda video ha dvi e quella rotonda
<jester-> e il monitor?
<garzich> il monitor vga hdmi quella rotonda
<garzich> scart
<jester-> garzich: ok in uscita sulla scheda vga e dvi, i monitor che prese hanno
<garzich> ho detto che i monitor hanno uscita scart vga dvi hdmi e rotonda
<garzich> la scheda video ha solo : vga dvi e rotonda
<jester-> garzich: allora procurati un cavo dvi e colleghi uno alla vga e l'altro alla dvi
<jester-> di quella rotonda non sacciamo cosa sia
<garzich> e poi non c'è bisogno di nessun software per estendere oppure devo scrivere qualcosa sul terminale/modificare impostazioni
<jester-> non c'è bisogno ssceglierai se avere una copia e un esteso
<Mr_Pan> bot andato
<garzich> ok grazie
<Melovsky> Buonasera a tutti, per creare la chiavetta usb avviabile con installato ubuntu mi dice nella guida che devo avviare il creatore di dischi di avvio, ma dove lo posso trovare? scusate la domanda da nabbo
<Mr_Pan> Melovsky, lascia stare il creatore di dischi, ha problemi .. .meglio se usi il comando dd
<Carlin0> Melovsky, da win o da ubuntu ?
<Melovsky> da win
<Melovsky> non voglio partizionare il pc, ma mi serve una copia di ubuntu portatile..
<Mr_Pan> Melovsky, ok scusa pensavo da linux
<Melovsky> no no Mr_pan :)
<Melovsky> devo inserire la iso semplicemente nella chiavetta e riavviare giusto?
<Mr_Pan> Melovsky, no ... ti serve un programma per copiarlo sull ausb
<Mr_Pan> solo che in questo moemnto il bot con i comandi non funziona e devo cercare a mano il programma
<Melovsky> voi sapete suggerirmene uno? ah ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> Melovsky, Rufus per Win
<Melovsky> ok cerco subito
<Carlin0> no rufus no
<Mr_Pan> scaricalo e con quello puoi mettere la iso sulla chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ?
<Carlin0> da problemi
<jester-> er mejo è quello winz
<jester-> !usbwin
<Mr_Pan> jester-, no bot
<jester-> urca il bot è crollato
<Mr_Pan> eh..
<Mr_Pan> alle 16:33
<Melovsky> ok una volta creata la pennetta copio direttamente?
<Melovsky> risolto, grazie
<Ivanone> buonasera sto installando lubuntu l'installazione è in corso ma per sbaglio non ho indicato una area di swap posso farlo in un secondo momento?
<carlotta> buonasera a tutti. Sono molto newbie su ubuntu... Prima difficoltà: lubuntu non mi permette di inserire la mia nel terminale. Secondo ma temo non ultimo in futuro, sto cercando  di installare Flash Player ma non riesco. Ah dimenticavo vorrei dividere HD in due partizioni ma non mi azzardo... grazie per chi mi aiuta
<Mr_Pan> Ivanone, sai il cross posting è vietato vero ?! sei appena uscito da -chat ...
<Mr_Pan> Ivanone, sei stato seguito passo-passo da krabador ma a uanto pare tu fai di testa tua ...
<Ivanone> krabador:forse dovrei essere seguito da qualcuno meno permaloso e che sia più preciso a dare spiegazioni
<krabador> Ivanone, non polemizzare, praticamente hai fatto come ti pare, e chi fornisce assistenza non sta qui al buono e cattivo tempo dell'utente
<krabador> Ivanone, a domanda precisa , spiegazione precisa.
<Ivanone> io ho chiesto spiegazioni ma non per essere criticato
<krabador> Ivanone, tu hai chiesto spiegazioni per qualcosa che avevi già fatto, e che se avessi aspettato un attimo, potevi evitare
<krabador> ma riguarda #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Ivanone, un'area di swap, si, si puo' fare anche in un secondo momento, sebbene è molto piu' pulito indicare la partizione direttamente in installazione
<carlotta> scusate :) avrei posto una domanda... io aspetto con calma chiedo solo se qualcuno l'ha letta grz
<krabador> carlotta, "non mi permette di inserire la mia nel terminale"
<krabador> "la mia" cosa ?
<carlotta> si mi sono mangiata " password"
<krabador> carlotta, falso, non viene solo visualizzata per motivi di sicurezza
<carlotta> ahhhhhhhhhhhh che asinella questa è a posto grazie
<krabador> carlotta, di che versione hai eseguito l'installazione ?
<Ivanone> krabador:va bene devo dare un comando da terminale?
<carlotta> l'ultima ufficiale di lubuntu
<krabador> Ivanone, successivamente all'installazione, puoi creare una partizione ed assegnarla, con un comando da terminale, o fare un file di swap , sempre da terminale
<krabador> carlotta, indica con precisione il numero di versione , per favore
<carlotta> dove la trovo :) ?
<carlotta> sono a zero con Linux
<krabador> carlotta, apri il terminale
<Ivanone> bootmgr is missing
<carlotta> fatto
<krabador> Ivanone, che cosa era impostato nel menu a tendina sotto alla lista delle partizoni, nel menu bootloader ?
<krabador> Ivanone, quanti dischi ha il pc, in cui stai installando ?
<krabador> carlotta, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ivanone> krabador:tre partizioni un hard disk
<krabador> carlotta, cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<carlotta> tutto fatto
<krabador> carlotta, incolla qui il link
<krabador> Ivanone, fa una cosa, arresta il processo di installazione. Hai caricato la sessione di prova?
<carlotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094815/
<Ivanone> krabador:troppo tardi ha finito
<krabador> carlotta, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> carlotta, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<carlotta> fatto
<krabador> carlotta, finquando non ci sono i link ..
<krabador> Ivanone, fa ripartire il supporto di installazione, con l'opzione prova ubuntu
<carlotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094835/
<krabador> Ivanone, carica gparted, ridimensiona qualcosa in modo da ricavare lo spazio per una partizone grande quanta la dimensione della ram che hai
<krabador> Ivanone, in quello spazio crei la partizione di swap
<Ivanone> krabador:faccio tutto da lubuntu durante l'installazione o da gparted live?
<krabador> fai ripartire l'installazione, selezioni "altro" nel punto in cui chiede dove installare, selezioni la root, che stai già usando, indicando file system e punto di mount
<Ivanone> krabador:ok intanto la faccio ripartire poi ti dico
<krabador> <krabador> Ivanone, fa ripartire il supporto di installazione, con l'opzione prova ubuntu
<krabador> l'opzione prova ubuntu, è una sessione completa del sistema , di prova
<krabador> nella quale puoi fare varie cose, come appunto usare gparted
<krabador> carlotta, e l'altro  ?
<krabador> carlotta, i comandi erano 2 .
<carlotta> arrivo
<carlotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094835/
<carlotta>          questo è uno  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094815/
<carlotta>  l'altro
<Ivanone> krabador:mi sa che masterbooter entra in conflitto adesso non mi fa ripartire piu la chiave usb in live
<krabador> carlotta, sta attenta
<krabador> carlotta, <krabador> carlotta, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> carlotta, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> carlotta, hai fatto solo il primo
<carlotta> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit  è ancora fermo
<krabador> carlotta, si, ma l'hai mandato
<carlotta> lancio sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> tendenzialmente è il secondo che "rimane fermo" per un po'
<carlotta> Il programma "udo" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<carlotta> sudo apt-get install udo
<Mr_Pan> sudo...
<krabador> carlotta, susu
<krabador> carlotta, so che copia/incolla lo sai fare
<krabador> carlotta, se ti  impegni.
<carlotta> si certo :)
<krabador> carlotta, allora copia ed incolla bene, per favore.
<carlotta> sta installando udo
<krabador> Ivanone, "masterbooter"
<Ivanone> krabador:cel'avevo gia installato ma adesso esegue lubuntu e non mi vede la chiave con la iso
<carlotta> adesso parto con sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> carlotta, se stai attenta, è solo un tuo interesse
<krabador> Ivanone, che cos'è masterbooter ?
<krabador> Ivanone, indica la pendrive come prima periferica di boot al bios
<krabador> lascia perdere roba esterna
<carlotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094966/
<Ivanone> un software che ti fa scegliere il boot
<Ivanone> il problema che non le vede lo stesso
<krabador> "le" , quante ne sono :D ?
<carlotta> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<carlotta> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<carlotta> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> carlotta, non incollare in canale
<krabador> e datti pace
<carlotta> dai erano due stringhe
<krabador> carlotta, concentrati a seguire le indicazioni piuttosto che a giustificarti
<carlotta> pastebin lo so usare se vuoi bypassarne il comando...
<krabador> carlotta, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<krabador> carlotta, sai usare pastebin e non sai fare copiaincolla, a tal punto da installare udo ?
<krabador> Ivanone, spegni la macchina, stacca la pendrive, aspetta una ventina di secondi, accendi la macchina, entra in bios, seleziona il boot da usb, salva, spegni, inserisci la pendrive, accendi la macchina
<Ivanone> è gia impostato cosi ma non la vede
<krabador> Ivanone, tieni spento un attimo a pendrive disinserita
<krabador> Ivanone, e magari controlla le impostazioni, che ogni tanto i folletti del bios cambiano
<Ivanone> ok
<Ivanone> krabador:ok risolto adesso sta partendo l'installazione di lubuntu
<krabador> Ivanone, "prova senza installare2
<krabador> dimmi che hai selezionato quella voce ...
<Ivanone> si
<krabador> perfett o
<krabador> allora, carica subito gparted, appena ha fatto
<krabador> ridimensiona qualcosa, giusto per lo spazio della swap, che deve essre grande quanto la ram installata
<krabador> Ivanone, crei la swap selezionando swap, come filesystem, applichi le modifiche esci
<krabador> fai partire l'installazione, quando sei nella lista delle partizioni fai un fischio
<hioij> ehy
<krabador> !ciao | hioij
<ubot-it> hioij: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<hioij> Sapete dirmi se c'è un programma per iubuntu che mi permetta di vedere i video in bluray
<krabador> hioij, vlc, mplayer, kodi
<krabador> quanti ne vuoi.
<krabador> solo che il supporto bluray in linux, è oggetto di continuo lavoro
<hioij> infatti vlc non funziona bene in iubuntu sui video in bluray
<hioij> proverò con gli altri grazie
<krabador> hioij, il discorso è a riguardo del supporto dei singoli titoli
<krabador> hioij, sei sicuro di avere il supporto bluray nel sistema, al di la di usare vlc, e che il sistema sia graficamente potente abbastanza ?
<Ivanone> krabador:dev essere all'interno dove è installato il os o posso usare un altra partizione per la swap?
<vince89> ciao a tutti avrei un piccolo problema col wifi..
<krabador> Ivanone, ma hai letto cosa ho scritto ?
<krabador> vince89, illustralo
<Ivanone> si ma non ho capito se de essere la stessa partizione del os o se posso usarne un altra
<krabador> Ivanone, carica gparted --- ridimensiona ---- crea swap --- esci
<Ivanone> va bene
<krabador> 2 volte ti ho espresso di creare una partizione apposita
<vince89> krabador: devo installare ubuntu 15.10 in un portatile e x assicurarmi che funzioni tutto sto usando la prova prima di installarlo, funziona tutto tranne il wifi, ho trovato gia il driver su internet ma logicamente non posso installarlo, posso avere la certezza che dopo aver rimosso windows e installato linux il wi fi funzioni?
<krabador> vince89, lascia perdere "il driver su internet"
<vince89> l ho preso sul sito ufficiale del produttore
<vince89> intel
<krabador> vince89, manda sudo lshw -C network    , da terminale, nella sezione di prova di ubuntu
<krabador> ed indica qui, quale scheda wireless viene rilevata
<vince89> krabador: network
<vince89>        description: Wireless interface
<vince89>        product: PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<vince89>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<krabador> vince89, sei qui dalla sessione di prova ?
<krabador> se gai tutto l'output,  incollalo nel sito pastebin
<vince89> krabador: si, connesso a internet con il cavo ethernet
<krabador> vince89, perfetto
<krabador> allora, ancora meglio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vince89> krabador: pastebin non mi ricordo il comando
<krabador> vince89, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui direttamente il link che ti da quest'ultimo
<vince89> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15095250/
<vince89> krabador: ti ritrovo tra circa mezz ora? spero di si
<krabador> vince89, dovresti, in caso chiedi comunque a chi c'è
<vince89> krabador: eccomi
<krabador> vince89, ok,allora manda iwconfig | pastebinit
<vince89> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15095416/
<krabador> vince89, sudo iwlist wlp3s0 scan | pastebinit
<vince89> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15095424/
<krabador> vince89, la wireless funziona e rileva una connessione. Che problemi hai ?
<krabador> la scheda viene fatta usare dal driver iwlwifi
<vince89> nell icona in alto a destra non rileva il router e non compare nell elenco
<krabador> versione 4.2.0-16-generic
<vince89> e appena comparso
<krabador> vince89, Thomson9BF143
<davide> buona sera...qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove andare per risolvere problemi con giochi? grazie
<vince89> ho visto
<krabador> vince89, dagli un attimo
<krabador> vince89, nella media
<krabador> davide, dipende dai giochi
<davide> C&C tiberium alliance
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-chat , per tutto cio' che non è supporto tecnico al sistema
<krabador> e se il gioco in questione ha una versione linux, è meglio consultare le risorse ufficiali
<krabador> se steam, si possono consultare le risorse steam
<davide> grazie krabador:)
<krabador> davide, di niente
<davide> no si entra direttamente da internet
<vince89> krabador: scusa per la mancata punteggiatura e gli apostrofi ma c e impostata la tastiera sbagliata
<krabador> vince89, nessun problema
<vince89> krabador: comunque ho staccato il cavo e ora uso il wifi funziona
<krabador> bene
<vince89> grazie mille
<krabador> vince89, puoi andare tranquillo cno l'installazione
<vince89> grazie buona serata!
<tonicav> sera
<tonicav> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con linstallazione di xubuntu?
<krabador> !ciao | tonicav
<ubot-it> tonicav: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> dipende dal problema
<tonicav> volevo sapere se una volta scaricato il programma dal sito ufficiale
<tonicav> lo metto in un dvd
<tonicav> poi faccio partire pc dal bios imposto lettore dvd riavvio con il dvd dentro ma non succede nulla =(
<krabador> tonicav, come l'hai messo nel dvd ?
<tonicav> mmm sinceramente aprendolo direttamente con windows...adesso sto provando con un programma che masterizza immagini iso
<tonicav> un altra info
<tonicav> ho un notebook dual core dove voglio installare xubuntu
<tonicav> va bene la versione 32bit o mi consigliate la 64?
<krabador> !iso | tonicav
<ubot-it> tonicav: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> la iso devi masterizzarla in questo modo
<krabador> tonicav ,"  dual core ", è come dire "ho un cane , che dieta devo fargli seguire?"
<krabador> tonicav, indica il modello preciso
<tonicav> hai ragione sorry xD
<tonicav> acer travelmate 5735Z
<krabador> acqua acqua
<tonicav> :O
<krabador> susu , che piano piano ce la fai a dirmi il modello preciso
<krabador> del processore
<krabador> non di tutto ;)
<tonicav> ah del processore...e  allora :)
<tonicav> Intel pentium t4500
<krabador> tonicav, puoi usare tranquillamente 64bit
<tonicav> ah.....
<tonicav> e se uso il 32 che cambia?
<tonicav> anche perche gia lho scaricato :/
<krabador> che non ha senso che chiedi, se hai già scaricato quella, e sei intenzionato ad usarla
<krabador> ma guarda....
<krabador> telepatia ;)
<tonicav> ...
<tonicav> ma chiedo x sapere....
<tonicav> che ne so che magari cambia qualcosa e scarico la versione giusta...
<krabador> si, ma se ti dico che è meglio la 64 , la scarichi  ?
<krabador> tonicav, cambia, sfrutti a pieno il processore, e tutto il software che sfrutta 64bit va meglio
<tonicav> se mi dici che e meglio la 64 x me la scarico se no non lo chiedevo :P
<tonicav> cmq tutto chiaro grazie.. (y)
<krabador> molto bene tonicav
<krabador> tonicav, se hai una pendrive usb, puoi fare quella come supporto di installazione
<tonicav> ok adesso scarico la 64 e provo...speriamo bene
<krabador> !usbwin | tonicav
<ubot-it> tonicav: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> se vuoi fare la pendrive
<tonicav> ok grazie
<jester-> sera
<Tia84> Ciao ,  ho avuto un problema passando da ubuntu 12.10 a Ubuntu 14.04 .Dopo aver aggiornato il sistema non riesco più ad accedere al sistema,  rimane nella pagina della password.  Come posso risolvere?
<Tia84> Ciao ,  ho avuto un problema passando da ubuntu 12.10 a Ubuntu 14.04 .Dopo aver aggiornato il sistema non riesco più ad accedere al sistema,  rimane nella pagina della password.  Come posso risolvere?
<akis24> !password | Tia84
<ubot-it> Tia84: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Tia84> No la password è corretta
<Tia84> Non entra neanche in sessione ospite
<Tia84> Come posso fare?
<akis24> leggere bene .. quanto indicato sopra
<akis24> Tia84:  da qui in poi magari ... Non è possibile recuperare i dati di accesso in nessuna maniera
<Tia84> Mi dava anche questo "errore" ubuntu system program detect
<Tia84> Sono riuscito a toglierlo
<Tia84> Ciao ,  ho avuto un problema passando da ubuntu 12.10 a Ubuntu 14.04 .Dopo aver aggiornato il sistema non riesco più ad accedere al,  rimane nella pagina della password.  Come posso risolvere?
<battista> salve
<krabador> battista, il sistemista equilibrista
<krabador> quale onore
<battista> grazie kra
<battista> appena installato ubuntu
<battista> aiutooooooooo
<battista> eheh
<krabador> si, datti una calmata
<krabador> !chiedi | battista
<ubot-it> battista: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | battista
<ubot-it> battista: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> !chi | battista
<ubot-it> battista: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> tra l'altro dopo essere stato a chiedere nel canale internazionale , se ci fossero italiani in giro....
<battista> bravo
<krabador> battista, google ti filtra i siti in italiano ?
<battista> scusatemi
<battista> si
<battista> perchè questa domanda?
<krabador> perchè sei qui ?
<battista> boh
<krabador> ah ok
<krabador> !chat | battista
<ubot-it> battista: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<battista> ok
<battista> arrivederci allora
<battista> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-17
<carlotta> buongiorno da due gg ho installato lubuntu ver 15.
<carlotta> ma non riesco ad installare alcun plug in per riprodurre flash
<carlotta> sono un asina con linux
<krabador> carlotta, ti è stato detto oggi come fare
<krabador> semplicemente il tuo nick è svanito nel nulla
<carlotta> si è vero
<carlotta> si era staccato il cavo adsl
<carlotta> ora ho scaricato dallo store: install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<krabador> carlotta, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/16/%23ubuntu-it.html
<krabador> accomodati a vedere cosa ti era stato detto
<carlotta> ok grazie
<carlotta> Krabador, da quello che ho letto riprendo a mandarti i link...o sbaglio?
<carlotta> ok ripro vo domani con calma buona notte
<pasolliluca> ciao! ho installato ubunto 15.1 ma non riesco a trovare "amministrazione" per andare in Windows Wireless Drivers, per installare i dirver windows si una WIFi usb che non va correttamente. Grazie!
<pasolliluca> ubuntu*
<pasolliluca> scusate sono uscito dalla chat per sbaglio, ripropongo il mio problema, ho Ubuntu 15.1 e non riesco ad arrivare a Windows Wireless Driver, perchè le guide dicono Sistema->Amministrazione solo che in ubuntu 15.1 questo percorso non c'è. Sapete gentilmente dove posso trovarlo? ah l'ho installato tramite Synaptic
<saldeno> scaricato applicazione per ipod su Ubuntu 14.04 . spento PC al riavvio Ubunto non mi fa accedere ??
<saldeno> Scusate manca il Saluto Buon giorno
<saldeno> qualcuno e presente ?? potrebbe dirmi qualcosa Grazie
<akis24> pasolliluca: devi andare sul menu' → impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi e vedere se trova qualcosa
<akis24> saldeno:  dai qualche dettaglio  hai installato qualcosa ? cosa ? da repo ufficiali ?
<saldeno> non si avvia solo la schermata dove mi chiede la pass
<akis24> saldeno: schermo nero o cosa specifica meglio
<saldeno> dopo di che mi farebbe enyrare come ospite Ma non si avvia non carica
<akis24> saldeno: all'avvio entra in modalita' di recovery " usa la seconda opzione del kernel  " e poi fai eseguire un controllo del filesystem
<saldeno> OK Grazie riavvio e ci riprovo :-)
<saldeno> Buona giornata
<Lucio777> Buongiorno
<Carlin0> Lucio777, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Lucio777> Ora si
<Lucio777> Ti scrivo l'errore che mi da quando apro Dota 2
<Carlin0> Lucio777, no
<Carlin0> Lucio777, che ubuntu è?
<Lucio777> 15.10
<Carlin0> Lucio777, nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Lucio777, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<Lucio777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099303/
<pasolliluca> akis24 non mi trova nessun driver aggiuntivo, ma io volevo installare manualmente quello della scheda, oppure non serve?
<pasolliluca> akis24 perchè mi trova le reti wifi solo che dove che inserisco la psw da errore e non si connette
<Carlin0> Lucio777, lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Lucio777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099312/
<Carlin0> hai 2 schede video Lucio777 non saprei bene come si comporta ubuntu in questi casi
<Lucio777> L'errore di dota 2 ha a che fare con OpenLG v3.1
<akis24> pasolliluca:  ripeti la richiesta di aiuto io sono indaffarato al momento .. comunque se la rete wifi viene rilevata basterebbe solo configurare la connessione con la password ecc
<pasolliluca> akis24 cioè? ho un problema con il wifi, con scheda USB TP Link WN8200ND, mi rileva le reti wifi ma dopo che inserisco la psw mi da errore e non connette, non solo con 1 rete wifi ma con tutte, la domanda è aperta a tutti! Grazie!
<pasolliluca> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con il wifi, con scheda USB TP Link WN8200ND, mi rileva le reti wifi ma dopo che inserisco la psw mi da errore e non connette, non solo con 1 rete wifi ma con tutte, la domanda è aperta a tutti! Grazie!
<glpiana> pasolliluca, metti su pastebun l'output del comando lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | pasolliluca
<ubot-it> pasolliluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pasolliluca> glpiana ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099506/
<pasolliluca> nel computer ho installata anche netgear wg111v3 però quella non me la vede proprio e se scollego la TP Link e lascio solo la netgear non mi vede proprio le reti wifi
<glpiana> pasolliluca, non vedo nessuna wifi usb
<pasolliluca> ora sono collegato ad internet tramite ethernet, però la tp link è collegata, c'è anche acceso il led verde sulla scheda e se vado nelle reti mi trova le reti wifi
<glpiana> pasolliluca, a ok, è quella senza il nome
<pasolliluca> glpiana cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> pasolliluca, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<pasolliluca> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099527/
<glpiana> pasolliluca, hai provato a collegarti a una rete non protetta?
<pasolliluca> ho appena provato e non si connette, non vorrei aver fatto casini perchè ho fatto delle cose che ci sono in questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<glpiana> pasolliluca, per annullare quello che hai fatto seguendo quella guida basta rimuovere il file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<pasolliluca> dopo provo, ora devo andare dal dentista :/ ti trovo tra un paio d'ore? grazie mille intanto! gentilissimo!
<Lucio777> Buongiorno
<Lucio777> In questo momento devo usare la Wacom Intuous (tavoletta grafica)
<Lucio777> L'ho collegata
<Lucio777> Ma non succede nulla, e nell'applicazione di Ubuntu, non la trova
<Lucio777> Mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> Lucio777, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<Lucio777> 15.10
<glpiana> Lucio777, in un terminale: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Lucio777
<ubot-it> Lucio777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lucio777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099793/
<glpiana> Lucio777, scrivi: lsmod | grep wacom
<Lucio777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099810/
<glpiana> Lucio777, scrivi: sudo rmmod wacom
<glpiana> Lucio777, hai dato il comando?
<Lucio777> Aspetti
<Lucio777> Eccolo
<Lucio777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099823/
<glpiana> Lucio777, oki, l'hai dato più di una volta. ora scrivi: sudo modprobe wacom
<glpiana> Lucio777, non necessariamente deve dare output
<glpiana> anzi, meglio se non lo fa
<glpiana> Lucio777, dopo scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Lucio777, provala con qualche programma
<Lucio777> Non funziona
<glpiana> Lucio777, allora mi sa che devi compilarti il modulo necessario
<Lucio777> Come faccio?
<glpiana> Lucio777, https://sourceforge.net/p/linuxwacom/mailman/message/34516798/
<glpiana> installa anche autoconf e build-essential
<glpiana> Lucio777, anche se non ufficiale, qui trovi le istruzioni in italiano, se la cosa ti facilita https://assente.vega9.com/it/wacom_intuos_draw_comics_su_linux_ubuntu
<Lucio777> Grazie mille
<Lucio777> Avrei bisogno di un altro aiuto
<Lucio777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15099883/
<Lucio777> Non riesco ad installare compiz-plugins-extra
<iM0k> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<iM0k> scusate ma come mai ieri io ho installato una seconda versione di ubuntu su un notebook e ora il grub non mi da piu l'opzione di avviare tramite windows 10?
<iM0k> qualcuno mi sa usare?
<iM0k> aiutare scusate
<pasolliluca> ciao glpiana come faccio a rimuovere il file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ? grazie
<Carlin0> iM0k, hai uefi ?
<iM0k> si
<Carlin0> !bootrepair | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<iM0k> infatti ho installato selezionando l'impostazione dal setup
<Carlin0> pasolliluca, perchè devi rimuovere quel file ?
<glpiana> pasolliluca, io lo rinominerei, così se serve lo rimetti  a posto: sudo mv /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.bak
<pasolliluca> glpiana scusa se ti chiedo il dettaglio ma sono un ubuntese da ieri :D apro terminale do il primo comando sudo mv /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  e poi?
<pasolliluca> glpiana ho provato a dare il primo comando e mi da questo: mv: manca l'operando per il file di destinazione dopo "/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<pasolliluca> Try 'mv --help' for more information.
<Lucio777> RAGAZZI AIUTO
<Lucio777> Mi è sparita la barra a sinistra
<Lucio777> anche quella sopra di ubuntu
<Lucio777> ho modificato qualcosa in compiz
<Lucio777> vi prego è urgente
<Lucio777> c'è qualcuno?
<Lucio777> è sparito
<Lucio777> sono spariti i contorni delle finsetre
<Lucio777> cosa devo fare?
<Lucio777> Vi prego
<pasolliluca> glpiana scusa ho dovuto riavviare il pc
<glpiana> pasolliluca, era un comando unico
<glpiana> pasolliluca, sudo mv /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.bak
<pasolliluca> ok, comunque leggendo anche su google forum internazionali nessuno che ha la mia stessa scheda ha risolto il problema, hanno tutti il problema della connessione, vede la rete ma non riesce a collegarsi. quindi credo ci dovrò rinunciare e cambiare scheda. conoscete qualche scheda usb di buona qualità che sia compatibile con ubuntu e possibilmente pu
<pasolliluca> g'n' play? glpiana
<glpiana> pasolliluca, prima di cambiare scheda, potresti fare una prova in live con la versione di ubuntu che uscirà ad aprile, attualmente in alpha 2 o in beta
<glpiana> !release | pasolliluca
<ubot-it> pasolliluca: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> pasolliluca, è la 16.04. magari il kernel nuovo ha driver compatibili con la tua scheda
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: di quale wifi usb si tratta?
<pasolliluca> TP LINK WN8200ND cristian_c
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: quali id ti da  lsusb?
<fabeleonori> Avendo lasciato il computer (Asus Eee Seashell) in avanzamento alla versione 15.10, l’ho ritrovato con schermo nero e inerte ad ogni sollecitazione. L’ho dunque spento e riavviato, risultando l’avvio di una schermata su terminal “tty1”. Dopo aver effettuato il login con successo, ho inserito il comando “startx” ottenendo un riavvio anomalo del sist
<fabeleonori> ema, (il cursore ha la forma di una X, lo sfondo appare completamente nero con i documenti del desktop in vista, non si attiva la barra laterale delle applicazioni e non è visibile alcuna barra di comandi). Appare una finestra di avviso che notifica che alcuni pacchetti devono scaricare dati aggiuntivi; avendo constatato che premendo il tasto Ctrl
<fabeleonori> il cursore diventa capace di attivare comandi, ho tentato di attivare sulla finestra il tasto “Esegui questa azione ora”, ma, pur sembrando reagire positivamente al click sinistro e all’Invio della tastiera, non accade nulla. Qualcuno può segnalarmi una procedura per riottenere un funzionamento normale del sistema?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: beh, apri un terminale
<wolfgangsta> salve, per motivi di praticità unity utilizzo ClassicMenu Indicator per avere una navigazione diversa, divisa per categorie, dei vari programmi installati sulla macchina. Vorrei sapere se esiste qualcosa di simile, che presenti una icona nel vassoio di sistema, per quanto riguarda la navigazione tra le varie cartelle di sistema. Xfce ha qualcosa di simile ma per Unity non trovo nulla. Grazie
<cristian_c> wolfgangsta: unity non è fatto per quello
<cristian_c> si installa ubuntu con unity per avere quel tipo di esperienza desktop
<cristian_c> altrimenti, ci sono altri desktop (sulle 'flavour' di ubuntu)
<wolfgangsta> cristian_c, questo lo so, sto semplicemente chiedendo: per la navigazione dei software con quello stile c'è ClassicMenu Indicator, c'è qualcosa di simile anche per la navigazione nelle cartelle? Che poi ci sia anche la dash è ininfluente.
<jester-> sera
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ho i peivati d9sabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi pure in canale
<cristian_c> !info places-menu-indicator
<ubot-it> Package places-menu-indicator does not exist in wily
<pasolliluca> cristian_c 2357:0100 però poi non scrive altro
<cristian_c> wolfgangsta: c'è e si chiama indicator-places, ma non è software ufficiale
<fabeleonori> Mi scuso, sono inesperto dell'ambiente chat. Dicevo che non saprei come aprire un terminale dall'attuale posizione. Non mi appare nessuno dei comandi cui sono abituato. Dovrei spegnere e riavviare il computer? (Immagino che si reimposterà sul terminale tty1)
<cristian_c> quindi, come dire....
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: ok
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: quali metodi hai utilizzato e quali problemi hai riscontrato?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ctrl+alt+t l'hai provato?
<fabeleonori> provo subito
<fabeleonori> non sembra accadere niente
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: allora, entra in modalità di ripristino
<fabeleonori> premendo Ctrl e click destro mi appare anche tendina con opzione "apri terminal", ma attivando l'opzione con Invio o click sinintro non accade niente
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: altrimenti entra in rty
<cristian_c> tty
<fabeleonori> purtroppo, a parte spegnere fisicamente la macchina non so proprio come accedere a qualsiasi operazione che non sia l'apertura di uno dei documenti del desktop. è proprio un ambiente del tutto sconosciuto per me.
<fabeleonori> devi scusarmi ma non so cosa sia rty
<wolfgangsta> cristian_c, come eseguo un .py?
<cristian_c> <fabeleonori> Avendo lasciato il computer (Asus Eee Seashell) in avanzamento alla versione 15.10, l’ho ritrovato con schermo nero e inerte ad ogni sollecitazione. L’ho dunque spento e riavviato, risultando l’avvio di una schermata su terminal “tty1”. Dopo aver effettuato il login con successo, ho inserito il comando “startx” ottenendo un riavvio anomalo del sist
<pasolliluca> cristian_c ho collegato usb il led sulla scheda si accende, vede le reti, quando mi collego ad una rete, protetta o meno, dopo 10/20 sec mi da errore e non si connette
<cristian_c> wolfgangsta: capisci che in questo canale non possiamo darti supporto a tale software
<cristian_c> !chat | wolfgangsta
<ubot-it> wolfgangsta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabeleonori> ah scusa tty... non è la modalità che ho trovato al riavvio?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: sì
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: ok
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: quale ubuntu?
<fabeleonori> Allora procedo a spegnere e riavviare, ti avviso tra poco
<pasolliluca> cristian_c l'ho installato ieri per la prima volta, 15.10
<pasolliluca> cristian_c ho provato a fare certe cose di queste http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.10/ubuntu/internet/it/troubleshooting.html ma senza successo, complice anche la mia poca famigliarita con il SO
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: ho capito
<pasolliluca> ma andando a leggere anche qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244069 molti hanno lo stesso problema con la mia stessa scheda a cui non si trova soluzione cristian_c
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: ad oggi ndiswrapper sembra essere l'unica funzionante
<pasolliluca> cioè?
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: ma solo con ubuntu a 32 bit
<cristian_c> 0are che 64 bit dia problemi con driver wifi a 32
<pasolliluca> quindi non posso farci nulla? cristian_c
<cristian_c> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: non è banale
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: in pratica si utilizzano driver wifi win xp
<cristian_c> una delle poche eccezioni nel mondo linux
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: quindi, se non te la senti, cercamhardware linux-digeribile
<jester-> pasolliluca: il problema è che con linux bisogna prendere hardware compatibile visto che i quasi tutti i costruttori non rilasciano driver per linux ritenuto una fetta di mercato esigua
<cristian_c> e i driver rtl8192cu per quel chip sono buggati
<pasolliluca> si mi sa che abbandono e prendo un'altra scheda da amazon
<pasolliluca> questa la terrò per evenienze win/mac
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: e vuoi usare wifi con linux, verifica la compatibilità, prima di acquistare
<jester-> accertati che si linux digeribile
<pasolliluca> ho preso questa TP-LINK TL-WN722N, dalle recensioni sembra che funzioni
<alelandi> ciao a tutti, sto cercando un esperto di installazioni di ubuntu per un lavoro ben retribuito, se siete interessati contattatemi alelandi71@gmail.com
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: ok sono su tty1 e ho appena effettuato il login. c'è un comando alternativo a startx che può darmi un miglior risultato?
<krabador> un display manager, che in ubuntu c'è .
<cristian_c> alelandi: ti sembra un canale di annunci questo?
<jester-> alelandi: zona?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: intanto
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: digita: sudo apt-get update | less
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ma prima accertati di avere una connessione funzionante
<cristian_c> in tty
<pasolliluca> ciao e grazie a tutti!
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: grazie mille, procedo; ma come mi accerto che il pc sia effettivamente connesso (ovviamente sto comunicando da un altro e la rete wi fi è certamente attiva)
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: puoi collegare il pc via cavo?
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: sarebbe un po' problematico, ma potrei farlo. Intanto se provo a digitare il comando, una risposta di attivazione non sarebbe indizio sufficiente per sapere se il pc è effettivamente connesso?
<cristian_c> alelandi: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi pure in canale
<alelandi> ancona, ma poco importa, si può fare anche a distanza
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> alelandi: appunto, se hai richieste di supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<cristian_c> scrivi la tua richiesta qui in canale, tranquillamentr
<cristian_c> e
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: fatto. visualizzo tre script molto complessi (per me), dei quali solo quello centrale (intestato "lo") dà valori numerici diversi da zero a "paquetes", "Bytes RX" e "Bytes TX".
<cristian_c> !image | fabeleonori
<ubot-it> fabeleonori: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabeleonori> @ubot-it: purtroppo quest'istruzione (se effettivamente diretta a me) mi risulta incomprensibile. (Sono molto inesperto nella gestione dei comandi da terminale, se è riferita a questo ambiente).
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: dovrebbe essere sufficiente una foto
<cristian_c> da caricare su un servizio di hosting immagini
<jester->  occhio che ubot-it siincazza
<krabador> permalosissimo, parla poco, ma quando parla è perentorio .
<jester-> butta fuori senza preavviso
<netgeppo> sera!
<netgeppo> qualcuno può darmi una mano conopevpn
<jester-> !chat | netgeppo
<ubot-it> netgeppo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<netgeppo> grazie!
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: scusa, ma il tuo riferimento a una foto mi risulta incomprensibile. Sul cp con il quale ho problemi di avanzamento a Ubuntu 15.10 sto visualizzando solo il prompt dei comandi del terminale e non ho la minima idea di accedere ad alcun sito , nonché visualizzare o selezionare immagini...
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: allora
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: da dove stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> da un pc?
<fabeleonori> da un altro pc su cui non è istallato Ubuntu. Devi scusarmi, non mi ero spiegato a sufficienza; pensavo che nei messaggi fosse comprensibile. il pc su cui si sta presentando il problema è accanto a me.
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: per facilitare la comprensione della situazione ti ricordo il mio primo messaggio: - Avendo lasciato il computer (Asus Eee Seashell) in avanzamento alla versione 15.10, l’ho ritrovato con schermo nero e inerte ad ogni sollecitazione. L’ho dunque spento e riavviato, risultando l’avvio di una schermata su terminal “tty1”. Dopo aver effett
<fabeleonori> uato il login con successo, ho inserito il comando “startx” ottenendo un riavvio anomalo del sistema, (il cursore ha la forma di una X, lo sfondo appare completamente nero con i documenti del desktop in vista, non si attiva la barra laterale delle applicazioni e non è visibile alcuna barra di comandi). Appare una finestra di avviso che notifica che
<fabeleonori>  alcuni pacchetti devono scaricare dati aggiuntivi; avendo constatato che premendo il tasto Ctrl il cursore diventa capace di attivare comandi, ho tentato di attivare sulla finestra il tasto “Esegui questa azione ora”, ma, pur sembrando reagire positivamente al click sinistro e all’Invio della tastiera, non accade nulla. Qualcuno può segnalarmi una
<fabeleonori>  procedura per riottenere un funzionamento normale del sistema?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: si può fare un ripristino?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ma non hai modo di scattare una foto allo schermo del pc?
<cristian_c> *.
<fabeleonori> cristian-c: posso provarci. Per farlo rapidamente posso usare la videocamera del pc che sto utilizzando per scriverti, ma temo che la qualità sarà piuttosto scadente. Inoltre, data la mia forte inesperienza in questo ambiete chat, non so come potrei inviartela. Intanto provo a scattarla.
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: ho scattato la foto: dubito molto che possa risultarti utile a capire meglio la situazione, ma posso provare a fartela visualizzare: mi sai dire come posso allegarla o inviartela in questa chat?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: te l'ho detto prima
<cristian_c> !image | fabeleonori
<ubot-it> fabeleonori: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: grazie, procedo.
<fabeleonori> !image | fabeleonori
<ubot-it> fabeleonori, please see my private message
<cristian_c> 'da caricare su un servizio di hosting immagini'
<cristian_c> di circa mezz'ora fa
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: mi scuso per la tardaggine. Spero di aver effettuato il caricamento correttamente. il link diretto segnalato è il seguente: http://i.imgur.com/YkSL2Uz.jpg?1 .Spero che funzioni. grazie mille anche a @ubot-it.
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ma quale comando avevi digitato?
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: avevo digitato, in successione, "ifconfig -a", poi "sudo apt-get update | less", ma dovrei andare a rivedere gli esiti  per chiarirti cosa è successo. Di certo non si è avviato uno sblocco della situazione. al secondo dei comandi, dopo una lunga serie di dati per me incomprensibili , era segnalato il mancato scaricamento di dati per alc
<fabeleonori> uni pacchetti.
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ok
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: visto che è anche impossibile ottenere delle foto non 'sfocate'
<cristian_c> riducendo assai perciò l'utilità della cosa
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ti suggerisco un ripristino di sistema
<cristian_c> !ripristino | fabeleonori
<ubot-it> fabeleonori: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabeleonori> grazie mille sia a cristian_a che a @ubot-it. Tenterò senz'altro il ripristino. Dato che si tratta di un netbook, devo scaricare il file di istallazione su una chiavetta USB e procedere con il booting dopo aver selezionato il supporto in BIOS?
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: ti serve software apposito
<cristian_c> !usbwin | fabeleonori
<ubot-it> fabeleonori: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: sempre che il pc da cui stai scrivendo abbia windows come os
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: sì, ha windows10.
<cristian_c> fabeleonori: perfetto
<cristian_c> utilizza universal usb installer
<cristian_c> per rendere la usb avviabile
<fabeleonori> cristian_c: bene, grazie mille, tenterò e spero di non fare errori. Ringrazio ancora tantissimo anche @ubot-it, delle cui indicazioni terrò grandissimo conto. Per ora mi dedicherò al tentativo; per oggi probabilmente non tornerò a disturbarvi. Spero di trovarvi ancora su questo canale nei prossimi giorni, e spero moltissimo solo  per annunciarvi co
<fabeleonori> n riconoscenza la soluzione del problema.
<ogurv> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 che non si avvia più
<krabador> !ripristino | ogurv
<ubot-it> ogurv: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ogurv> ok.....il fatto è che volevo recuperare tutto il possibile prima di sovrascrivere ulteriormente
<ogurv> come unità principale ho un SSD e volevo capire se ci stavano possibilità di recupero dei file
<ogurv> il casino è iniziato tutto quando ieri seguendo una guida per creare un pennino avviabile ho dato questo comando da terminale:  sudo dd if=[nome del file senza spazi e senza parentesi].img of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<ogurv> ora mi ritrovo una decina di piccolissime partizioni e la stragrande maggioranza dell'unità non più allocata o partizionata.......secondo voi  ci sono possibilità di recuperare file in tutta quella zona del SSD?!?
<krabador> hai sovrascritto /dev/sda
<krabador> ogurv, in nessuna guida per fare pendrive bootabili, puo' essere esplicitamente stato indicato sda
<ogurv> si lo so, ho fatto una bella cappellata!
<ogurv> era segnato sdx
<krabador> indicano di verificare come si chiama la pendrive inserita, e di indicare la corretta letteradi unità
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> ogurv, è grave quello che hai fatto
<krabador> hai sovrascritto a pacchetti l'unità
<ogurv> spero di farne tesoro per la prossima occasione....
<krabador> non ti conviene sperare
<krabador> ma di farlo a prescindere .
<ogurv> secondo te krabador, ho possibilità decenti di recuperare qualcosa?
<krabador> ogurv, non hai pressocheè speranze di recuperare nulla
<krabador> quindi diciamo che "ogurv> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 che non si avvia più"   è meglio dire " come faccio a recuperare i dati da un'unità che ha subito una drastica operazione di scrittura all'interno ?"
<ogurv> con quella procedura di ripristino che mi hai consigliato, ha senso provarci?
<ogurv> si hai ragione l'ho presa un po troppo larga l'introduzione...
<krabador> la procedura di ripristino, è per i sistemi, nella loro partizione, che hanno problemi a partire, per problematiche inerenti al sistema
<krabador> ogurv, se vuoi riutilizzare il disco per un sistema, lo devi ripartizionare .
<ogurv> e quindi immagino a quel punto perdere tutti i dati....giusto
<krabador> li hai già persi
<krabador> dd ha praticamente clonato la iso , nel disco
<krabador> ogurv, puoi portare il disco in un centro di recupero, per vedere di cercare di recuperare dati, nei settori del disco dove non è avvenuta una riscrittura.
<ogurv> penso mi costerebbe una fortuna.......non ci sarebbe un modo sensato per provarci da live con l' usb di avvio?
<ogurv> comunque, Grazie krabador.... almeno so che non posso farci più niente, mettermi l'anima in pace e guardare avanti...
<krabador> ogurv, mi dispiace molto
<ogurv> non fa niente, in fondo è solo colpa mia....... grazie di nuovo per l'attenzione dedicata e per avermi tolto ogni dubbio ;-)
<krabador> di niente.
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-18
<Sample> Ciao ragazzi,
<Sample> volevo farvi una domanda al volo
<Sample> ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 64bit
<Sample> il problema che riscontro è che winmd5sum mi dice che gli md5 check sums sono differenti
<Sample> any big ideas?
<Sample> grazie
<gammax> Ciao Sample potrebbe semplicemente essere la iso scaricata male?
<Sample> eh
<Sample> l'ho scaricata ieri e stamane
<Sample> provo tramite torrent e vi aggiorno
<Sample> grazie
<gammax> prego
<Sample> ciao, ho ancora lo stesso problema sul md5
<Carlin0> Sample, che iso hai scaricato ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<akis24> Carlin0: nient botolo
<Carlin0> ho visto...
<Carlin0> ma tanto Sample non risponde quindi ...
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Sample> eccomi
<Sample> Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit desktop
<Sample> scusate non ho più visto la finestra di chat per un pò
<akis24> Sample: e che problema hai ? se ne hai ..
<Sample> se ne ho? :P
<Sample> nessun problema ciao grazie
<Sample> meglio non far perdere tempo a nessuno
<Sample> ho scaricato 3 volte quella versione di Ubuntu
<Sample> e per 3 volte mi ha dato errore con l'MD5
<Sample> però per un semplice calcolo delle probabilità onestamente sono io che sbaglio qualcosa
<Sample> e come suggerisci tu ho qualche problema
<Sample> ciao
<akis24> ciao Sample
<Sample> grazie per il supporto
<Spartan1> Ciao
<ufalc> buon pomeriggio... aiutatemi hehehehehe pliz
<glpiana> !aiuto | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ufalc> ok scusa
<ufalc> allora ho istallato ubunto, dopo gli aggiornamenti ho istallatto un po di roba tramite terminale, ma mi sa che avrei dovuto ogni volta riavviare il pc.. quindi adesso mi trovo con il terminale che mi da dei problemi nell'istallare skype, oppure la home di Gnome... mi dice precisamente Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o
<ufalc> verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<ufalc> e prima tre righe di w errori
<glpiana> !paste | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, hai installato dei PPA  ?
<ufalc> ascolta io non me ne intendo :( sorry
<ufalc> magari fammi lanciare un comendo per capire cosa è successo e dove ho sbagliato
<glpiana> ufalc, sudo apt-get update
<ufalc> si questo l'ho appena fatto asspe ti copio cosa mi viene fuori
<Spartan1> Ciao
<ufalc> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<ufalc> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<ufalc> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<ufalc> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<ufalc> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<ufalc> sono rientrato
<glpiana> !paste | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ufalc> come faccio a postarti quello che mi esce dal terminale?
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, da terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, poi sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e posta qui il link che ti restituirà
<ufalc> ma devo creare un accaunt per postare il riusultato con paste?
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, no .. dai solo i comandi così come li ho scritti
<glpiana> !paste | ufalc e tre
<ubot-it> ufalc e tre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ufalc> si ho capito per la terza volta, ma quando eseguo l'operazione mi chiede di loggarmi a ubuntu one, cerco di creare un account ma mi dice di riscrivere la mail, enche se è giusta
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, allora ... no nso cosa stai facendo ... ma apri una finestra Terminale (ctrl+alt+T)
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi i comandi come te li ho scritti sopra
<Mr_Pan> non devi registrarti ne fare altro
<Mr_Pan> questo è tutto
<Mr_Pan> posta qui il link ... senza di quello nessuno può aiutarti oltre
<ufalc> no aspe mi dovevo registrare quando cercavo di incollarti  il risultato con past!
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106446/plain/
<ufalc> scusa mi sto incartando ti incollo questo
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, no leggi quello che ti ho scritto ...
<ufalc> sperando che tu riasca a vederlo
<ufalc> ho dato i cvomandi che mi hai scritto
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, no
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, te lo rispiego per l'ultima volta
<ufalc> ok li rido
<Mr_Pan> chiudi qualunque cosa tu abbia aprto
<ufalc> ok
<Mr_Pan> apri una finestra terminale (ctrl+alt+t)
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> una volta installato
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt-get update | pastebintit
<ufalc> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<ufalc> questo al primo comando
<Mr_Pan> posta qui il link che uscirà nella finestra terminale
<Mr_Pan> ok procedi ocn il resto
<ufalc> mi dice comando non trovato
<ufalc> Comando "pastebintit" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<ufalc>  Comando "pastebinit" dal pacchetto "pastebinit" (main)
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, pastebinit scusa
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<ufalc> e scusa ma non mi da niente :O
<ufalc> no aspe adesso sta andando
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106519/plain/
<ufalc> mr Pain
<ufalc> Pan scusa
<ufalc> ci sei ancora?
<Carlin0> ufalc, cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ufalc> Carlin0 non mi da niente con questo comando
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando ufalc
<Carlin0> vedrai che da qualcosa
<ufalc> ufalc@u-pc-dufalc:~$
<ufalc> si scusa
<ufalc> ufalc@u-pc-dufalc:~$ sudo cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ufalc> [sudo] password for ufalc:
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106550/
<ufalc> ufalc@u-pc-dufalc:~$
<Carlin0> ma perchè sudo ???
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106572/plain/
<Carlin0> dai il comando come te lo scrivo pls
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106582/plain/
<Carlin0> allora ufalc che ubuntu hai ? ubuntu xubuntu o cosa ?
<ufalc> ho istallato ubuntu 14.04 poi ho messo il destop di uxbundo mi sembra hehehe
<ufalc> apoi volevo mette gnome e nonm ci sono riuscito
<ufalc> uxbuntu :(
<Carlin0> mi sembra non va bene ... guarda tra i programmi che editor si teso hai tra gedit e mousepad
<Carlin0> editor di testo*
<ufalc> mousepad
<Carlin0> ok ora dai questo comando al terminale sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> ufalc, ti si apre un file di testo
<ufalc> si
<Carlin0> devi mettere all'inizio delle ultime 2 righe in basso il carattere #
<Carlin0> faceendole diventare da così
<Carlin0> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner   	deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> aspe...
<Carlin0> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Carlin0>     	deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Carlin0> a così
<Carlin0>     #	deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Carlin0> ok ?
<Carlin0> da così
<Carlin0>     	deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Carlin0> a così
<ufalc> ok fatto
<Carlin0>     #	deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Carlin0> tutte e due ?
<ufalc> si
<Carlin0> salva e chiudi
<Carlin0> fatto ?
<ufalc> senti ho fatto salva tutto fa file giusto?
<Carlin0> ufalc, cat  /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> si hai salvato....
<Carlin0> ora dai il comando che controlliamo
<Carlin0> e dammi solo il link che esce nel terminale
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106675/plain/
<ufalc> aaaa ok quel link sarebbe quello che io faccio manualmente ok.. (y)
<Carlin0> ok ufalc
<Carlin0> ufalc, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<ufalc> scusa sta andando non ho una linea particolarmente veloce.. un attimino
<Carlin0> tranqui
<ufalc> comunque ti ringrazio (y)
<ufalc> voglio solo dirti, dirvi che siete dei grandi... sto cagando il c a tuitti i miei amici a finche istallino Ubuntu heheheh
<Carlin0> dimmi solo se da errori
<Carlin0> non dovrebbe ...
<ufalc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15106694/plain/
<ufalc> si lo ha dato
<ufalc> ma solo uno
<Carlin0> è cambiato l'errore , questo potrebbe anche essere solo un problema momentaneo di rete
<ufalc> posso continuare a farti una domanda?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ufalc> io ho usato per pochi giorni fedora... e mi piace come si presenta la scrivania e i comandi... posso istallarla su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> allora ufalc premesso che questo esula da supporto a ubuntu , puoi installarla a fianco di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ufalc, se hai altre domande simili ...
<ufalc> no apse e che io non conosco i termini
<Carlin0> !chat | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ufalc> scusa non voglio istallare il sistema operativo
<ufalc> ok quindi adesso se istallo skype non mi da piu errore?
<Carlin0> ufalc, hai visto un altro ambiente grafico ?
<ufalc> si volevo istallare gnome
<ufalc> come ambiente grafico :O
<ufalc> si puo?
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<Carlin0> per skype non saprei dirti di preciso è un programma assai problematico essendo proprietario e rilasciato solo a 32 bit
<Carlin0> ufalc, tu hai la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<ufalc> 64
<Carlin0> potrebbe darti problemi , per quello non so aiutarti , aspetta qualcun altro
<ufalc> ma prima di disinstallare ubuntu lo avevo istallato.. comunque mi diceva che avevo dato troppi comandi senza riavviare il pc.. e alcune cose erano andate in contrasto... comunque adesso provo con gnome.. ti ringrazio veramente tanto.. sei stao paziente heheh
<Carlin0> ufalc, non ho detto che non si possa installare skype
<ufalc> si ho capito il problema del 32 e 64...
<Carlin0> ma so che da problemi e non ho le dovute conoscenze ... essendo che non uso ubuntu io
<ufalc> adesso vado con gnome.. poi vedo di risolvere il problema skype
<ufalc> Carlin0 ti ringrazio  un abbraccio virtuale buona giornata
<Carlin0> ciao ufalc
<Ubuntu333> buongiro voelvo informazioni su ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Ubuntu333
<ubot-it> Ubuntu333: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ubuntu333> volevo installarlo su un portatile ( peré  hard disk è dannegiato
<Ubuntu333> no fa niente?
<Ubuntu333> poi volevo sapere per il dvd ( della richiesta come si fa? ho mandato una email .. ma non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta ... poi volevo sapere sè  è a pagamento questo cd per l'instalazione
<Carlin0> la tua macchina andrebbe avanti col motore fuso ?
<Carlin0> per il dvd lo scarichi a gratis
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Ubuntu333> MOTORE FUSO COSA INTENDI?
<Ubuntu333> HO UNA CONESSIONE LENTA NON RIESCO A SCARICARLO
<Carlin0> motore = disco ...
<Carlin0> il disco lo devi cambiare
<Carlin0> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Ubuntu333> avevo il cap lock inserito
<Carlin0> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/richiedi-cd
<Ubuntu333> volevo sapere è a pagamento questo cd?
<Ubuntu333> ho mandato una  email ma con nessuna risposta
<Carlin0> Ubuntu333, devi chiedere al gruppo promozione /join #ubuntu-it-promo
<Ubuntu333> ok
<Ubuntu333> ubuntu si pué installare in dual boot?
<Carlin0> si
<Ubuntu333> grazie
<Ubuntu333> e come li contantto?
<Ubuntu333> del gruppo
<Ubuntu333> ubuntu-it-promo
<Ubuntu333> ciao
<gianluca1185> ciao a tutti. io ho unn grosso dilemma.
<gianluca1185> il mio lubuntu dopo un'po di navigazione si locc completamente, non sp più dove ercare...qualcuno gli è mai capitato?
<gianluca1185> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<gianluca1185> :(
<gianluca1185> oleo scrivere si blocca completamente
<dj> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | dj
<ubot-it> dj: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dj> ragazzi ho un paio di problemini da risolvere parto dal primo chi puo aiutarmi lo ringrazio gia a priori
<dj> ho un ups atlantis s100 collegato con usb come posso configurarlo
<Carlin0> !chat | dj
<ubot-it> dj: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dj> ok
<dj> ho un altro problema installare mirc?
<dj> sempre su altra chat?
<Carlin0> mirc ?
<Carlin0> installla hexchat dj
<dj> mIRC
<Carlin0> mirc è per win
<dj> io lo uso x scaricare
<Carlin0> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<dj> e uguale quello
<krabador> buahahahahah
<krabador> dj,entra in ubuntu-it-chat, per favore
<dj> ok
<dj> vi espongo ultimo problema credo sia piu inerente qui
<krabador> dj, solo se riguarda ubuntu, altrimenti , l'altro canale .
<dj> sul pc ho due sistemi operativi dovrei cancellare il secondo che e a 32 bit e sul secondo hdd che e partizionato in due
<cristian_c> 'due sistemi operativi' <- quali?
<krabador> cristian_c, shhhht , non deconcentrarlo
<krabador> altrimenti la domanda non arriva .
<Carlin0> ci sta pensando
<cristian_c> se non losa lui...
<cristian_c> *
<dj> due ubuntu uno che è su hhd ssd il 15.10 che uso
<dj> e dovrei cancellare il secondo che è un 14.10 su secondo hdd
<cristian_c> dj: se atai usando l'ssd e vuoi cancellare l'os sull'hdd
<cristian_c> *s
<krabador> dj, cancelli partizione di questo secondo sistema, aggiorni il grub
<krabador> fine
<cristian_c> ecco
<krabador> sta a te aver voglia o meno di riassegnare lospazio di questa partizione o tenerla vuota
<dj> ok krabador ma mi serve un aiuto
<krabador> dj, per quale aspetto, di grazia ?
<dj> da dove inizio
<krabador> da dove inizio? non hai detto di voler cancellare il sistema su hd ?
<dj> grub non so che sia
<krabador> aaah, perchè ovviamente non ti appare nulla, con 2 sistemi, quando accendi il pc ....
<Carlin0> ma il grub lascialo perdere , si aggiornerà anche da solo prima o poi
<dj> si si infatti ma non vorrei far casini per  questo chiedo
<dj> quando accendo mi da i due sistemi
<krabador> nessun casino, sudo gparted, fai fuori la partizone , la riassegni, o la lasci formattata, a te la scelta
<krabador> sudo update-grub , da teriminale, amen
<krabador> il tutto fatto dal sistema che vuoi tenere.
<dj> ok provo e ti faccioi sapere
<krabador> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> se hai dubbi, datti un'occhiata qui
<dj> ok
<dj> mi dici stringa x installare gparted
<Carlin0> sudo apt install gparted
<dj> dopo il comando di sudo apt install gparted
<dj> mi e apparsa una finestra con scritto
<dj> configurazione in corso di ttf-mscore fonts-installer
<krabador> premi tab, ed accetta
<dj> ok
<dj> non mi fa formattare
<dj> ce il simbolo di chiave accanto a sdb1
<Carlin0> !image | dj
<ubot-it> dj: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> posta un immagine
<krabador> dj, la partizione deve essere smontata
<dj> ok
<dj> perfetto
<dj> ora do il controllo di grub
<dj> fatto
<dj> riavvio?
<dj> krabador tutto ok grazie tante a tutti
<krabador> dj, molto bene
<dj> dopo riavvio per non mi da piu il vecchio sistema ma mi da ancora due opzioni con scritto memory test 86
<vizz> ciao ho problemi con l'aggiornamento posso avere aiuto
<krabador> dj, s'è creata con l'altro
<dj> io il 15.10 nuovo e a 64bit
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | vizz
<ubot-it> vizz: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<dj> ma posso lasciarla
<krabador> dj, non fa niente di strano
<dj> o devo toglierla
<dj> ok grazie ancora siete e sei mitico
<krabador> puoi ignorarla, se proprio vuoi toglierla, devi editare /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> inquadri qual'è, magari provala, che se tipo una delle 2 non parte, rimuovi appunto quella
<Carlin0> nu...
<vizz> quando faccio partire l'aggiornamento dopo di un po mi dice di controllare la connessione
<dj> da terminale giusto?
<Carlin0> c'è un altro modo
<vizz> ma la connessione e stabile
<Carlin0> dj, un attimo
<dj> ok
<krabador> dj, da terminale, o mandi sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> rimuovi, salvi
<Carlin0> dj, vuoi levare la voce del mamory test ?
<krabador> oppure spetta Carlin0
<Carlin0> eh ma così al primo kernel nuovo torna
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dj> se e possibile si
<krabador> Carlin0, ha detto che ne ha 2
<krabador> ne deve rimuovere una
<krabador> ne ha 2 per retaggio dell'altro sistema
<dj> ne ho due con scritto memory test
<cristian_c> uhm
<Carlin0> dj, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+
<dj> e una con scritto *ubuntu
<Carlin0> dj, sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> questi 2 comandi
<dj> fatto mi ha dato delle stringhe
<krabador> Carlin0, magari una delle 2 lasciagliela tenere
<dj> non serve e per il vecchio che era a 32bit ed il nuovo a 64 bit
<Carlin0> dj, riavvia e vedi
<dj> dopo i due comandi e la schermata posso riavviare?
<krabador> Carlin0, gli hai segato quella buona
<dj> no
<dj> come lo faccio
<dj> dj-nark@dj-nark:~$ sudo update-grub
<dj> Generating grub configuration file ...
<dj> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-27-generic
<dj> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-27-generic
<dj> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-16-generic
<dj> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-16-generic
<dj> fatto
<Carlin0> krabador, l'altra non doveva esserci essendo che ha aggiornato il grub dopo rasata la partizione
<dj> dj-nark@dj-nark:~$
<krabador> Carlin0, se ce l'ha ed ha fatto correttamente sudo update-grub, dopo la rimozione della partizione, è un retaggio
<Carlin0> ma un retaggio de che ?...
<dj> krabador il secondo hdd e diviso in due io ho formattato solo la partizione dove c'era ubuntu in ext4
<krabador> Carlin0, dipende dove va a finire memtest
<Carlin0> se ha rasato la partizione ha rasato anche il memtest
<dj> se non e un problema posso anche lasciarlo
<Carlin0> dj, riavvia e vedi
<dj> ok
<krabador> Carlin0, ma se c'è ancora, dopo sudo update-grub, o sta da qualche parte, o è sinrome del memtest fantasma , riguardante solo grub
<krabador> per questo andava inquadrado dove puntassero entrambe
<dj> ekkomi
<dj> ho riavviato
<dj> ora ce scritta *ubuntu
<dj> e sotto opzioni avanzate di ubuntu
<Carlin0> memtest ?
<dj> no
<krabador> nessuna delle 2 ?
<dj> no
<Carlin0> va bene così o li rivuoi ?
<dj> no no
<dj> ahahah
<dj> pero ho un problema ancora
<krabador> dj,
<krabador> non andare a rate
<dj> visto che siete bravi vi stresso
<krabador> eeeh no
<krabador> nel senso , sputa il rospo una volta sola
<krabador> che cosi' stai prendendo per il culo
<dj> io uso doppi monitor ma all'avvio il monitor principale me lo riconosce come secondo e lo vetdo a meta dopo che di nuovo reimposto monitor  in maniera duplicato si sistema ma mi da messaggio di errore
<dj> non mi permetterei krabador
<dj> il monitor e un full hd ed il televisore un hd normale vorrei che all'avvio cmq i due monitor siano duplicati ma che il fullhd sia il principale e la tv il secondo
<Mario91> Ho dei problemi con l'installazione di Ubuntu. Come posso fare per chiedere aiuto?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | mario
<ubot-it> mario: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mario91> Mi piacerebbe parlare (in chat) con un esperto
<Mr_Pan> Mario91, fai la tua domanda o descrivi il tuo problema . qualcuno risponderà .
<Carlin0> he ... un esperto ...
<Mr_Pan> Mario91, nient emessaggi privati. le richieste si fann oqui in chan ... le risposte si ottengono qui in chan ...
<Mr_Pan> chiedi a Carlin0 lui sa.
<krabador> Mario91, questo è il canale ufficiale irc di supporto a ubuntu
<krabador> è qui apposta
<krabador> non è un call center
<Carlin0> ho i pvt bloccati ...
<dj> qualcuno ha letto il mio quesito sui monitor
<krabador> Mario91, ha un log , appunto per poter condividere con la comunità la soluzione dei problemi
<krabador> incontrati dagli utenti
<krabador> Mario91, non essere timido, ed esponi il problema
<dj> krabador
<krabador> dj, impostazioni  --- monitor, selezioni quale vuoi che sia il principale, lo setti come tale, ed a caldo , lui sarà sempre il principale
<Mario91> Quando provo a installare ubuntu (con la chiavetta), questo si blocca (a volte in fasi diverse dell'installazione)
<krabador> Mario91, su che hardware ?
<Carlin0> Mario91, e come l'hai fatta la chiavetta ?
<Mario91> Ho un Notebook HP ENVY 15
<Mario91> Ho provato sia con chiavetta che con CD
<akis24> Mario91: verifica la iso scaricata
<akis24> !md5sum | Mario91
<ubot-it> Mario91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Mario91> Ho eseguito l'installazione su un Acer con la stessa iso, e funziona benissino. Non capisco perchè con l'HP mi dia problemi
<akis24> Mario91: all'avvio premi spazio e dalle opzioni prova con f6 prova a selezionare " nomodeset "  e altre voci anche casomai  e vedi se riesce ad arrivare alla fine
<Mario91> Adesso provo. Se il problema persiste aprirò un topic sul forum
<Mrjon> ciao,  come si installa il pacchetto di open office?
<Mr_Pan> !info open-office
<ubot-it> Package open-office does not exist in wily
<Mr_Pan> Mrjon, lo trovi nei repo .. basta che usi il sorftware center
<Mrjon> ok grazie
<krabador> Mrjon, c'è libreoffice di base
<krabador> ci sono problemi ?
<Mrjon> no, volevo provarlo per vedere quale fosse migliore
<krabador> Mrjon, che ubuntu usi ?
<Mrjon> 15.10
<icexyz> salve, quando navigo nelle cartelle su ubuntu 14.04 unity non visualizzo più l'anteprima delle immagini, ma solo l'icona generica. Come risolvo? Premetto che da Preferenze - Anteprima , Provini e Miniature è impostato su Sempre
<krabador> icexyz, prova ad impostare "solo file locali"
<krabador> icexyz, chiudi e riapri
<icexyz> krabador, ci avevo provato, niente da fare. Ho anche impostato Solo file più piccoli di 4Gb
<krabador> icexyz, imposta su "mai " , chiudi, apri terminale, sudo nautilus, invio
<stefaniarimini> non riesco ad installate su ubuntu 15.10 la stampante hp workforce 2650, mi potete aiutare?
<krabador> icexyz, cancella /home/.cache/thumbnails
<krabador> icexyz, chiudi, riapri nautilus normalmente
<krabador> ed iimposta "solo file locali"
<krabador> icexyz, chiudi riapri
<icexyz> krabador, grazie risolto
<krabador> stefaniarimini, non è hp
<stefaniarimini> scusami è vero è la epson
<stefaniarimini> epson workForce wf-2650
<krabador> stefaniarimini, 15.10 32 o 64 bit ?
<stefaniarimini> dove devo verificare se 32 o 64?
<krabador> stefaniarimini, l'hai installato tu, il sistema ?
<stefaniarimini> ho installato seguendo scrupolosamente le istruzioni, ma questa parte non me la ricordo
<stefaniarimini> il pc è: Aspire E1-570
<krabador> stefaniarimini, allora ricorderai quando hai scaricato la iso, dal sito, quale hai scaricato
<krabador> stefaniarimini, non c'entra niente il pc
<stefaniarimini> ho messo ubuntu su cd
<krabador> stefaniarimini, dopo aver scaricato il file
<krabador> quale
<krabador> file
<krabador> hai
<krabador> scaricato ?
<stefaniarimini> ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> 32
<krabador> o
<krabador> 64 bit ?
<krabador> stefaniarimini, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download da questa pagina ?
<stefaniarimini> si
<krabador> ricordi come era impostato il menu a tendina?
<stefaniarimini> non sono cosi esperta, sono 5 giorni che sto leggendo per capire
<krabador> stefaniarimini, ctrl alt t
<krabador> ti aprirà il terminale
<stefaniarimini> comunque grigia, mi distingueva tra sistema uefi e legacy
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<stefaniarimini> ho scelto legacy
<krabador> una volta mandato il comando
<krabador> cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produrrà un link,incollalo qui
<stefaniarimini> provo subito
<krabador> stefaniarimini, se non ti si intrecciano le dita, ed hai ubuntu correttamente funzionante, non è un tentativo.
<stefaniarimini> mi manga su google
<stefaniarimini> manda
<krabador> stefaniarimini, 'sta ubuntu è connessa ad internet ?
<stefaniarimini> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebi
<krabador> stefaniarimini, fa come detto, c'è un solo risultato per i comandi che ti ho dato
<krabador> altrimenti
<krabador> !image | stefaniarimini
<ubot-it> stefaniarimini: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fa un immagine premendo stamp, di quello che ti appare, va nel sito imgur, fa l'upload, l'immagine sarà nella cartella immagini
<krabador> posta qui il link dell'immagine
<stefaniarimini> https://imageshack.us/my/images
<stefaniarimini> fatto
<krabador> no, non proprio
<krabador> acqua acqua
<stefaniarimini> nel sito mi sono registrata
<stefaniarimini> salvo una immagine?
<krabador> stefaniarimini, puoi ripetermi cosa ti ho detto di fare?
<krabador> in quale sito andare?
<stefaniarimini> mi sono collegata a questo sito: https://imageshack.us/my/images
<stefaniarimini> tramite facebook
<krabador> ed è quello che ti ho chiesto di fare ?
<stefaniarimini> file:///home/stefania/Immagini/Screenshot%20from%202016-02-18%2020-21-22.png
<stefaniarimini> fatto
<krabador> ciao stefania
<stefaniarimini> abbi pietà mi sto impegando
<stefaniarimini> ?
<stefaniarimini> file:///home/stefania/Immagini/Screenshot%20from%202016-02-18%2020-27-16.png
<stefaniarimini> adesso??
<stefaniarimini> come faccio a installare la stampante epson workforce wf 2650?
<stefaniarimini> nessuno ha la risposta??
<rufio> ciao
<rufio> vorrei sapere io vengo da window e sono ignorante vorrei una spiegazione rapida su come mettere linux su cd e far si che possa usare sia windows che  eventuale linux
<krabador> !iso | rufio
<ubot-it> rufio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui questo per fare il dvd
<krabador> !installazione | rufio
<ubot-it> rufio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> segui questo per l'installazione. Per quanto riguarda avere entrambi, durante l'installazione, il sistema lo chiede .
<rufio> grazie
<rufio> ma devo dividere il disco cose varie o meno?
<stefaniarimini> cerco aiuto per installare stampante epson workforce wf 2650 su ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> rufio, se hai l'opzione durante l'installazione, e la selezioni, ti viene chiesto quanto spazio dare ad ubuntu e quanto a windows, direttamente da li
<krabador> stefaniarimini, sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ,  invio
<krabador> stefaniarimini, cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<krabador> stefaniarimini, invio
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto .
<rufio> prima devo installarlo sulla scrivania e poi spostarlo sul unita dvd?
<krabador> rufio, leggi il link
<krabador> !iso | rufio
<ubot-it> rufio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> rufio, maneggiare installazioni di sistemi operativi, se non si ha la minima idea di cosa si sta facendo , puo' essere rischioso, e provocare perdita di dati, alla luce di questo , salvati da qualche parte i dati importanti , prima di provare ad eseguire tali operazioni .
<rufio> grazie
<rufio> non so dove trovare la finestra che mi dice scrivi su disco
<stefaniarimini> quindi?
<krabador> stefaniarimini, non attacca, o posti quanto richiesto, e piu' di una volta, o accomodati fuiru
<krabador> *fuori
<stefaniarimini> ho fatto quello che mi è stato chiesto leggi bene sopra grazie
<krabador> rufio, http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5  scarica questo, installalo ,   seleziona il bottone Write Image ed indica il percorso del file .iso
<krabador> stefaniarimini, leggi i messaggi delle 20:38
<krabador> non hai fatto niente.
<stefaniarimini> dove lo scrivo?: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> sul terminale come ti avranno detto
<stefaniarimini> ok
<krabador> stefaniarimini, <krabador> stefaniarimini, ctrl alt t
<krabador> <krabador> ti aprirà il terminale
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> akis24, ma stefaniarimini aspetta che vai a farglielo tu
<akis24> no niente trasferte dovra' adeguarsi krabador
<stefaniarimini> pastebinit lo installato
<stefaniarimini> mi abituo tranquilli
<stefaniarimini> adesso che lo installato ?
<krabador> stefaniarimini, leggi cio' che ti è stato scritto
<krabador> stefaniarimini, ti ho detto 2 volte cosa scrivere nel terminale
<stefaniarimini> allora quello che non colgo è questo: vado sul terminale dgt ciò ch emi hai scritto e mi porta con google sui siti di ubuntu
<krabador> stefaniarimini, non ti porta da nessuna parte
<krabador> <krabador> stefaniarimini, cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<stefaniarimini> allora c'è qualcosa che no va riprovo
<krabador> che è la terza volta che ti ssto chiedendo in ginocchio
<krabador> di fare
<krabador> produce un link
<krabador> devi incollare qui questo link
<krabador> se il pc è connesso ad internet
<krabador> altrimenti da errore
<stefaniarimini> o sclero o piango !! dgt ctrl+t poi si apre il terminale faccio copia/incolla e mi porta su google
<stefaniarimini> ovviamente con la ricerca delle parole che ho messo
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, con calma ...
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, il Terminale sai cos'è!?
<Mr_Pan> premi CTRL ALT T
<Daniele_671> Sapete se è possibile installare una nuova versione di windows (cancellando quella già presente) accanto a linux? Si è possibile ma perderei il grub di linux, come posso poi rimetterlo senza reinstallare tutto?
<Mr_Pan> si aprirà una finestra sfondo nero ... quello è il terminale
<stefaniarimini> ctrl+t si apre uan schermata con i collegamenti
<Mr_Pan> stefania CTRL control + ALT + T
<stefaniarimini> ah ok
<krabador> Daniele_671, perdi grub, devi poi ripristinarlo
<Daniele_671> krabador come?
<krabador> !grub | Daniele_671
<ubot-it> Daniele_671: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Daniele_671> Non ho ancora guardato ma è difficile come cosa?
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, ora nel Terminale incolla i comandi che ti ha mandato krabador
<rufio> ma prima di fare ciò che mi dici devo scaricarlo su daskop scusa ma sono ignorante
<krabador> Daniele_671, no
<Daniele_671> grazie ;)
<krabador> rufio, cosa pretendi di metterci nel dvd?
<krabador> rufio, in sincerità, me lo dici ?
<Daniele_671> krabador devo seguire questo "Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR"
<krabador> Daniele_671, hai uefi ?
<rufio> che cazzo ne so
<rufio> ti va bene come risposta?
<Mr_Pan> rufio, con calma...
<Mr_Pan> ahia ...
<Daniele_671> krabador come faccio a saperlo?
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, ci sei ?
<krabador> Daniele_671, di che anno è il pc ?
<krabador> !uefi | Daniele_671
<ubot-it> Daniele_671: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Daniele_671> 2006 o 2009 mooooolto vecchio
<krabador> allora mbr
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<Daniele_671> "Ripristino manuale sistemi MBR" e vado sul sicuro
<stefaniarimini> stefania@stefania-Aspire-E1-570:~$
<stefaniarimini> fatto
<stefaniarimini> ho imparato cose il terminale
<stefaniarimini> e ho dgt quello che mi h adetto krabador
<stefaniarimini> ora?
<krabador> ce l'haii il tasto invio ?
<stefaniarimini> si
<krabador> premilo allora
<stefaniarimini> mi esce quello che ho dgt sopra:
<krabador> allora, quarta , ed ultima volta
<krabador> <krabador> stefaniarimini, sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ,  invio
<krabador> <krabador> stefaniarimini, cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> stefaniarimini, invio
<stefaniarimini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15118826/
<krabador> stefaniarimini, uname -a | pastebinit
<stefaniarimini> cioè? vado su questo sito?
<krabador> stefaniarimini, copia ed incolla nelterminale
<ufalc> intanto mi scuso anticipatamente nel caso non si ail posto giusto per porvi la seguente domanda : ho appena istallato Ubunto gnome.... adesso i primi comandi da dare per gli aggiornamenti e tutto il resto sono gli stessi che uso per ubuntu? posso seguiere le varie guide che trovo online?
<krabador> tutto uguale.
<ufalc> Ubuntu Gnome sorry
<stefaniarimini> bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15118826/: No such file or directory
<Mr_Pan> ufalc, i comandi sono gli stessi ... non seguire guide a caso ... utilizza le guide ufficiali ..
<stefaniarimini> ok
<krabador> !troll  | stefaniarimini
<ubot-it> stefaniarimini: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, incolla nel terminale questo >> uname -a | pastebinit
<ufalc> ok utillizo le guide ufficiali, nel caso hai dei consigli sono ben accetti hehehe
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, e poi incolla qui il link
<Mr_Pan> stefaniarimini, ultimo aiuto/avviso ...
<krabador> Mr_Pan, per favore ,il log è stato inquinato abbastanza
<Mr_Pan> krabador, ok
<stefaniarimini> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<krabador> stefaniarimini, http://lugmap.linux.it/
<krabador> contatta un lug nella tua zona
<krabador> vedi se fanno corsi sull'uso di linux
<stefaniarimini> se non vuoi aiutarmi chiedo ad altri, io sono abituata ad avere pazienza e calma
<krabador> stefaniarimini, si, chiedi al lug
<stefaniarimini> no chiedo ad altri della chat
<stefaniarimini> ?
<stefaniarimini> mi sono copiata la chat per le istruzioni
<stefaniarimini> Stopped ignoring krabador!*@*
<stefaniarimini> cerco una persona paziente che mi possa aiutare ad installare stampante epson workforce wf2650 grazie
<akis24> stefaniarimini:  il problema non è trovare la persona paziente ma serve che tu abbia un po' di dimestichezza col sistema e i comandi .. diventa difficile fare al posto tuo a distanza eh
<stefania> mi aiutate a installare una spampante: epson workforce wf2650
<stefania71> ho eseguito delle indicazioni x poter installare una stampante ma ora vorrei andare avanti chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | stefania71
<ubot-it> stefania71: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefania71> voglio installare stampante epson workforce wf2650 su ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> !dettagli | stefania71
<ubot-it> stefania71: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<stefania71> vado sul sito originale della epson  ma non va a buon fine il download del driver
<stefania71> si blocca
<stefania71> scarico epson ecc... per linux
<cristian_c> stefania71: controlla la tua connessione
<stefania71> si vede dalla tendina che legge l'IP della stampante il problema e che non porta a temine lo scaricamento del programma per  la stampante
<akis24> stefania71:  impara come farlo i driver dovrai scaricarli tu manualmente  ... dal sito epson
<cristian_c> stefania71: download dei driver o del software?
<stefania71> software scusa
<stefania71> lo so fare e che sembra non esista per ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> stefania71: e scarichi il software dal sito epson?
<stefania71> si
<cristian_c> stefania71: allora controlla la tua connessione di rete
<cristian_c> nel router
<stefania71> la connessione e ok
<cristian_c> se il problema di rete è al pc, usa altro sistema o altro pc per scaricare il software
<cristian_c> stefania71: se il problema di download è solo sul sito epson, contatta il supporto tecnico epson
<stefania71> credo che non sia disponibile il software di epson per unbunto 15.10 per questo chiedevo aiuto
<cristian_c> stefania71: e allora che stavi cercando di scaricare?
<cristian_c> se ti si blocca il download
<stefania71> possiedo anche il cd ma ubuntu non me lo fa installare
<stefania71> il problema è ubuntu
<cristian_c> stefania71: e allora che stavi cercando di scaricare?
<cristian_c> se ti si blocca il download
<akis24> stefania71:  i driver sul disco sono per winz e non ubuntu .. cerca di capire eh
<akis24> i driver sono qui http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule   WF-2650 Series	Printer Driver 	Linux    WF-2650 Series 	Scanner Driver 	Linux	1.0.0
<stefania71> grazie akis24!!!!! finalmente
<stefania71> come puoi notare non esiste il software per questa stampante
<Mr_Pan> [22:03:12] <stefania71> software scusa
<cristian_c> stefania71: la prossima volta spiega cosa stavi tentando di fare
<cristian_c> stefania71: che qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<stefania71> di scaricare il prgramma per INSTALLARE LA STAMPANTE!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> stefania71: hai parlato di problemi durante il download
<cristian_c> se è così è un conto, se il problema era altro, avresti dovuto spiegarlo
<cristian_c> all'inizio
<stefania71> siii esatto!!!! dal cd non va a buon fine, dal sito non si trova, insomma esiste o non esiste il programma per workforce della epson  per installarlo su ubuntu???
<cristian_c> stefania71: invece non sei stato/a minimamente chiaro/a, il che ha fatto perdere  notevole tempo a chi ha cercato di aiutarti
<cristian_c> stefania71: dipende dalla stampante
<stefania71> non sai le cose
<stefania71> ciao
<cristian_c> stefania71: se tu avessi fatto una ricerca sul sito epson, dalla pagina prodotto, saresti giunto/a nella pagina di downlod vera e propria dei driver, già filtrata con la lista dei pacchetti per linux
<cristian_c> stefania71: buon proseguimento
<stefania71> altrettanto
<akis24> stefania71:  trolli o cosa ?  se sei in grado di scaricarti i driver come ti abbiamoindicato bene se no arrivederci
<stefania71> trolli non è una parola italiana, forse dialetto, certo che lo fatto ero qui per andare avanti
<akis24> bon
<Mr_Pan> steffania, cambiato nick ?|
<Eagle2> sera
<ufalc> buona sera, ragazzi stavo scaricando questo pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras e mi ha dato errore e mi aha fatto forzare l'uscita da ubuntu center adesso stavo istallando  i di Windows e mi ha dato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/15125889/plain/
<ufalc> scusate sto usando Ubuntu Gnome
<Carlin0> ufalc, devi accettare la licenza
<Carlin0> mi spiace ma ora devo andare a nanna :o)
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<ufalc> buona sera Carlin0 :)  ok buona notte
<ufalc> uff non so come si accetta la licenza non me lo ha chiesto da nessuna parte :(
<Eagle2> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-19
<iM0k> come si chiamava quel programma per reinstallare il grub?
<iM0k> mi e' scomparsa la voce di avvio di win 10
<iM0k> ciao akis24
<iM0k> sai darmi una mano tu?
<akis24> ciao iM0k  che problema hai ?
<iM0k> praticamente avevo win10 e ubuntu 15 sullo stesso pc
<iM0k> poi ho installato un altra versione di ubuntu a fianco all'altra e ora nel grub non mi appare piu il windows
<iM0k> come devo fare?
<akis24> iM0k: dammi un minuto ..
<iM0k> ok
<iM0k> in pvt ti scrivo i risultati del mio terminale
<akis24> iM0k:  apri il terminale  sudo apt install pastebinit   e subito dopo  sudo apt install  os-prober    ti verra' restituito un link sul terminale postalo qui in canale
<akis24> iM0k: niente pvt
<iM0k> ah ok
<akis24> non serve
<iM0k> un link?
<iM0k> non mi restituisce un link
<iM0k> ricky@unixbox:~$ sudo apt install os-prober
<iM0k> sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host unixbox
<iM0k> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<iM0k> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<iM0k> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<akis24> iM0k:  usa pastebin ... altrimenti ubot-it ti mette fuori
<akis24> !paste | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iM0k> ok scusate
<iM0k> lo sei riuscito a leggere?
<akis24> iM0k:  no usa pastebin come ti ho scritto sopra
<akis24> iM0k: copia e incolla tutto su pastebin e poi posta link della pagina qui
<iM0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129428/
<akis24> iM0k: sudo os-prober  e poi sudo update-grub sempre su pastebin
<iM0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129437/
<iM0k> dice che lo trova
<iM0k> e trova anche l'altra versione di ubuntu che ho installato per ultuimna
<iM0k> ma quella il grub me la fa boottare
<akis24> iM0k: riavvia il pc e vedi se viene visto adesso  casomai proviamo un altra cosa
<iM0k> ok riavvio
<iM0k> grazie per tutto per ora
<iM0k> no mi spiace ancora non si vede windows sul boot
<iM0k> sul grub scusa
<akis24> iM0k: sempre da terminale  sudo apt-get install grub-pc  .. metti su paste
<iM0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129447/
<akis24> iM0k: hai bios efi ?
<iM0k> si
<akis24> iM0k: quando hai installato hai seguito la procedura uefi ?
<iM0k> quando ho installato ho installato la iso con unetbootin da usv
<iM0k> usb
<iM0k> ma il casino è successo quando ho messo la versione 14. lts
<akis24> iM0k: sudo fdisk -l  vediamo che dice
<iM0k> la 15 e win andavano assieme benissimio
<akis24> iM0k:  la 15 supporta uefi direttamente  la 14.04 no se non segui la procedura uefi
<iM0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15129454/
<iM0k> e io non lo sapevo
<iM0k> comunque prima quando andava tutto il grub aveva il colore viola della 15 ora il grub è nero
<akis24> iM0k: hai due installazioni di linux sul disco sembra giusto ?
<iM0k> si esatto
<iM0k> te lo stavo spiegando
<akis24> iM0k: quando avvii vedi anche la versione 15.xx su grub ?
<iM0k> prima avevo win 10 e ho installato sullo stesso disco la ubuntu 15.10
<iM0k> si la sto usando ora infatti
<iM0k> le versioni di linux le vedo tutte e due
<iM0k> non vedo win sul grub
<akis24> iM0k: quindi al momento usi la 15.xx esatto ?
<iM0k> a me andrebbe benissimo eliminare la 14 tranquillamente
<iM0k> se serve
<iM0k> si sto usando la 15.10
<iM0k> bootrepair non serve? stavo leggendo una guida.. solo ke non sono molto esperto
<akis24> iM0k: potrebbe essere la soluzione per molto probabile
<iM0k> quindi che faccio?
<akis24> iM0k: ma non sempre va' a buon fine ..
<iM0k> non so cosa fare
<akis24> iM0k: praticamente hai sovrascritto il grub efi con grub della 14.04  e ora sono cavoli a ripristinarlo
<iM0k> e se lo sovrascrivo direttamente con una nuova installazione della 15.10?
<iM0k> me lo vede il windows dalla installazione?
<iM0k> in modo da non cancellare quella partizione dico
<akis24> iM0k: puoi provare reinstallando sulla partizione della 15.10  molto probabile risistemi tutto visto che la prima volta è nadata bene
<akis24> andata*
<iM0k> ok
<akis24> iM0k: ovviamente usa la 15.10
<iM0k> xo dovrei farle manualmente le partizioni e non sono capace cazz
<iM0k> scuisa
<iM0k> per essere sicuro
<iM0k> quali sono le partizioni che non devo cancellare dalla installazione?
<akis24> iM0k: non devi rifare nulla reinstalla sulla partizione esistente della 15.10
<iM0k> si ma essendoci due versioni di linux mi da la scelta o di reinstallare cancellando tutto il disco e in questo caso perderei anche windows
<iM0k> oppure di installare a fianco delle altre versioni di ubuntu
<akis24> iM0k: all'avvio dell'installazione usa come opzione " altro " e seleziona per l'installazione la partizione esistente della 15.10
<iM0k> ok
<iM0k> vado
<iM0k> grazie
<frankz> vorrei contattare l'ammistratore, perche' ho perso user e password, come e' possibile
<cristian_c> frankz: amministratore di?
<frankz> scusa del forum
<frankz> o meglio, se azz
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> frankz: entra in #ubuntu-it-forum o manda una mail all'amministrazione del forum
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> frankz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<intgeraud> >Buongiorno, esiste una lista di server testati o certificati ubuntu ?
<sta_> si
<sta_> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server/
<pasolliluca> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con Xscreensaver, ad ogni avvio del compuer non mi parte in automatico ma devo aprire l'app, ed a ogni apertura a seguito di un avvio del pc mi dice: The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display":0". Launch it now? sapere cosa posso fare? grazie a tutti!
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: descrivi la tua configurazione hardware
<cristian_c> e anche la versione di ubuntu utilizzata
<pasolliluca> cristian_c la versione è la 15.1, per hardware intendi processore ram ecc?
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: 15.1 cambia
<cristian_c> 15.04 o 15.10?
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: aì, e anche configurazione schermi
<cristian_c> *sì
<pasolliluca> 15.10, allora è un intel Core 2 Quad Q9300, 4gb di ram scheda video GeForce 9600 GS
<pasolliluca> di schermo ne ho uno collegato un vga (perchè non funziona l'uscita hdmi della scheda, sto provando a cambiare i driver su "driver aggiuntivi" ma è da 10 minuti su appico modifiche) e se non ricordo male è un 42
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: quindi un fisso?
<pasolliluca> cristian_c si si esatto scusa!
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: ok
<cristian_c> pasolliluca: http://askubuntu.com/questions/440528/xscreensaver-to-load-at-startup
<pasolliluca> cristian_c grazie mille! appena ha finito di cambiare i driver della scheda video provo! anzi per la scheda wifi ho risolto, ne ho presa un altra su amazon, collegata ed è andata subito, si vede che era proprio quella scheda di prima che non veniva digerita da ubuntu
<fuxia> Salve, sudo di programmi di scrittura (tranne libreoffice) per ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> sudo?
<cristian_c> fuxia: che stai cercando?
<fuxia> un comando e non il pacchetto.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fuxia
<ubot-it> fuxia: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fuxia> sto usando Ubuntu 14.14
<fuxia> non apre i pacchetti
<cristian_c> fuxia: ne dubito, 14.14 non esiste
<fuxia> ho tolto il programma Ubuntu Software Center
<fuxia> Allora è 14.10
<cristian_c> fuxia: 14.10 non è più supportata da diverso tempo
<cristian_c> fuxia: scarica 14.04 o 15.10
<cristian_c> qui si da assistenza solo a versioni di ubuntu ancora supportate
<fuxia> Che fortuna.
<cristian_c> fuxia: non si tratta di fortuna, ma di verificare che non scada il supporto alla propria versione, e aggiornarla in tempo
<cristian_c> cosa di cui il sistema operativo stesso avverte con grosso anticipo
<MrBubbles> Buongiorno, sto cercando di installare lubuntu 14.04 su un laptop con un Pentium della serie M e mi dà il problema del PAE, mi dice che si può forzare è vero?
<MrBubbles> Se si come?
<cristian_c> !forcepae | MrBubbles
<ubot-it> MrBubbles: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<MrBubbles> Grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> MrBubbles: hai risolto?
<MrBubbles> So che è un po' offtopic ma che tu sappia il procedimento è uguale/simile per le installazioni debian?
<cristian_c> MrBubbles: non ne ho idea, perciò domanda in #debian-it
<MrBubbles> cristian_c nel pomeriggio seguo bene la guida e ti faccio sapere!
<fuxia> Salve. Ho scaricato Ubuntu 15.10 e vorrei aggiornare il 14.10. Quali sono i comandi per il terminale?
<cristian_c> fuxia: devi masterizzare il file .iso della 15.10, che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> su dvd
<fuxia> Come?
<fuxia> No...
<cristian_c> !iso | fuxia
<ubot-it> fuxia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fuxia> Non voglio usare supporti esterni
<cristian_c> fuxia: non vedo altro modo
<fuxia> Non c'è una versione che non deve passare su dvd?
<cristian_c> fuxia: fatto questo, dovrai selezionare il boot da dvd nel bios e scegliere 'tey ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> una volta arrivati sul desktop, farai il backup dei tuoi dati personali, se preferisci
<cristian_c> al che installi sulla stessa partizione della 14.10
<cristian_c> fuxia: comunque, se hai una usb
<fuxia> Quanto spazio occupa?
<cristian_c> fuxia: scarichi universal usb installer, su windows
<cristian_c> fuxia: che cosa?
<cristian_c> fuxia: ti procuri una usb e la rendi avviabile con universal
<fuxia> l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> utilizzando il file .iso scaricato
<cristian_c> fuxia: è un sistema completo, quello che hai su file .iso
<fuxia> Ah sì, è più di mezzo giga.
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> fuxia: ma installato occuperà molto più spazio rispetto al dvd
<fuxia> certo.
<cristian_c> !usbwin | fuxia
<ubot-it> fuxia: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<fuxia> Su windows se funziona, o funzionasse, wine.
<cristian_c> fuxia: non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> fuxia: hai un pc attualmente con installato windows?
<fuxia> No
<cristian_c> non ne hai nessuno a disposizione
<cristian_c> fuxia: e sul pc attuale, cos'avevi?
<fuxia> ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> fuxia: è stato venduto con ubuntu?
<fuxia> no
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> fuxia: come hai installato la 14.10?
<fuxia> E' stato installato da dvd.
<cristian_c> fuxia: il pc è stato venduto senza sistema operativo?
<fuxia> sì
<cristian_c> fuxia: ok, allora hai un dvd vuoto ora?
<fuxia> Me lo procurerò.
<cristian_c> fuxia: una usb?
<fuxia> sì
<cristian_c> fuxia: è disponibile la usb o contiene dati?
<fuxia> contiene dati
<cristian_c> fuxia: allora se non puoi spostare quei dati da altre parti
<cristian_c> prpcurati un dvd
<cristian_c> o un'altra usb
<fuxia> infatti
<cristian_c> fuxia: avresti dovuto aggiornare quando eri in tempo
<fuxia> già
<cristian_c> ora devi installare da zero
<fuxia> Ah, ecco.
<cristian_c> !rilasci | fuxia
<ubot-it> fuxia: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> fuxia: a questo link ti viene mostrato quanto durano le versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> le lts hannp supporto di cinque anni
<fuxia> Bene.
<cristian_c> tutte le altre durano 9 mesi
<cristian_c> dal rilascio
<fuxia> Ci sono di tutte le versioni?
<fuxia> quelle a lunga durata
<cristian_c> fuxia: sì, perché, che pc hai?
<fuxia> Perché?
<cristian_c> fuxia: 12.04 è ancora valida, ma il supporto scade il prossim'anno, ed è già vecchiotta
<cristian_c> 14.04 avrà supporto ancora fino al 2019
<cristian_c> fuxia: ma se aspetti un paio di mesi, esce la 16.04 lts
<fuxia> Mentre la 14.10 misteriosamente non è più supportata....
<cristian_c> con supporto fino al 2021
<cristian_c> fuxia: te l'ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> le lts hannp supporto di cinque anni
<cristian_c> tutte le altre durano 9 mesi
<cristian_c> fuxia: e la 14.10 non è lts
<cristian_c> e neanche 15.10 è lts
<cristian_c> fuxia: a estate di quest'anno scade supporto anche a 15.10
<fuxia> Grazie. Ti saluto.
<cristian_c> ovviamente se a fine aprile o poi fai aggiornamento da 15.10 a 16.04, non c'è problema
<cristian_c> fuxia: ciao
<MrBubbles> cristian_c: grazie ho risolto per lubuntu!
<Guest-000192> ho bisogno di aiuto con la gui dell'installazione standard di ubuntu, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<gigirock> Guest-000192, datti un nick e poi formula la domanda
<Guest-000192> in che senso un nick?
<Guest-000192> il nick  è Guest-000192
<gigirock> scrivi /nick Giovanni per esempio
<xRaffox001> fatto
<xRaffox001> ho un problema con la sezione: "Precauzioni per Windows" dice di controllare lo spazio di riduzione del volume disponibile tramite gestione dischi, ma quando clicco con il tasto destro su C: non esce la voce "riduci volume"
<xRaffox001> il sistema operativo è windows xp home
<gigirock> xRaffox001, ma il disco xp e' formattato Ntfs ?
<xRaffox001> gigirock, si
<gigirock> xRaffox001, tutto il disco e' dedicato a xp ?
<gigirock> xRaffox001, quanto spazio libero c'e' su quel disco ?
<gigirock> xRaffox001, devi liberare almeno 10Gb
<gigirock> xRaffox001, hai gia' scaricato la iso per ubuntu ?
<gigirock> xRaffox001, puoi modificare le partizioni con la versione live di ubuntu
<xRaffox001> il disco è diviso in due volumi tra cui quello di xp e lo spazio libero è di 113 gb e ho gia scaricato la versione di xubuntu
<Carlin0> xRaffox001, ma che cpu ha sto pc ? e quanta ram ?
<xRaffox001> la ram è di 0,98 gb mentre il cpu non so, da dove posso vederlo?
<Carlin0> buh su win forse gestione risorse ... chi se lo ricorda
<xRaffox001> Carlin0, non lo trovo gestione risorse, comunque esiste un programma per partizionare il disco in cui c'è scritto lo spazio di riduzione disponibile?
<Carlin0> pannello di controllo o giu di lì
<xRaffox001> ho già provato con easeus
<xRaffox001> ma non riporta la voce per lo spazio riduzione
<Carlin0> xRaffox001, è importante sapere che cpu ha quel pc o rischi di installare un OS che sarà un chiodo
<Carlin0> lo spazio lo riduci dopo
<xRaffox001> ok controllerò meglio, grazie e arrivederci
<pasolliluca> ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho una domanda un po' banale, cosa vuol dire: "I put that in the command line in the startup menu application and it worked" non il significato in italiano, ma cosa devo fare perchè non capisco :( grazie!
<akis24> pasolliluca:  se hai installato qualcosa si trova sul menu  .. usa la chat per domande del genere non il canale di supporto....
<pasolliluca> ma è una richiesta di supporto, cioè non riesco a far andare xscreensaver all'avvio e devo aprirlo ad ogni accensione del pc, e ho trovato una guida su google che dice di far sta cosa ma non so cosa devo fare.
<iM0k> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> pasolliluca: xscreensaver lo trovi nel menu delle impostazioni devi sistemare da li
<iM0k> akis24: volevo ringraziarti per i consigli di stamattina! ho sistemato tutto e tutto alla perfezione..
<akis24> perfetto iM0k  di nulla
<iM0k> avrei però altre 2 piccole cose da chiedere
<akis24> iM0k:  chiedi ..
<iM0k> 1. come mai se scrivo il comando su nel terminale e inserisco la mia password non mi entra in root?
<pasolliluca> akis24 non lo ho nel menu delle impostazioni, ubuntu 15.10
<akis24> iM0k: i comandi nel terminale da root prevedono di inserire prima sudo  comando  oppure prima dare sudo -s  scrivere la password anche se non la leggi e invio
<akis24> pasolliluca: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<pasolliluca> akis24 15.10
<iM0k> cioe? per entrare in root non devo semplicemente scrivere su nel terminale e dare la password?
<akis24> pasolliluca:  credo sia stato rimosso forse
<pasolliluca> akis24 tu sai come fare per far partire xscreensaver all'avvio?
<iM0k> aaaahhh ok ok!! fatto
<iM0k> ;) grazie
<akis24> iM0k: per diventare root nel terminale  :  sudo -s  invio  password e poi invio ancora e sarai root  se invece devi eseguire un comando che richiede i permessi di root  prima del comando devi mettere : sudo  comandoche vuoi
<akis24> bene
<iM0k> la seconda domanda era.. come posso cambiare nome utente e nome computer? quelli che si inseriscono durante l'installazione
<iM0k> xke me lo ha installato mio padre sotto mie istruzioni e ha messo il mio nome da per tutto e non lo voglio, lo devo cambiare
<akis24> iM0k: si creerebe qualche problema .. lascia come sono  casomai pensaci quando installi
<akis24> creerebbe*
<iM0k> cazz
<iM0k> daccordo
<iM0k> grazie comunque
<akis24> iM0k: di nulla
<iM0k> scusa io sto seguendo questa guida
<iM0k> wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/
<iM0k> dove c'è scritto Windows predefinito all'avvio
<iM0k> come faccio ad accedere come root?
<akis24> pasolliluca:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=603591  leggi qui
<iM0k> dal terminale e' un conto e lo faccio con il sudo, ma con la parte grafica?
<akis24> !chat | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iM0k> ma è per il supporto
<iM0k> sto chiedendo come modificare il grub
<akis24> !grub | iM0k
<ubot-it> iM0k: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pasolliluca> akis24 io xscreensaver l'ho installato e funziona, il problema è ogni volta che avvio il pc per far partire lo screensaver dopo tot minuti di inattività devo aprire l'app di xscreensaver mi dice: "The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0". Launch it now?" gli do ok e poi dopo parte, ma lo devo fare ad ogni avvio del pc
<akis24> pasolliluca: usare gogol no è scomodo  ...  http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=486485
<pasolliluca> akis24 ho provato anche quello ma nulla
<akis24> pasolliluca: avresti dovuto rimuovere gnome-screensaver prima e poi  installare xscreensaver  e impostarlo come applicazione prefefinita di avvio
<pasolliluca> akis24 ma da quello che ho capito gnome-screensaver non c'è installato sul 15.10
<akis24> pasolliluca: non la uso quindi non so' se usa altri programmi per lo screensaver
<jester-> sera
<Carlin0> !info xscreensaver
<ubot-it> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.30-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 532 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<Carlin0> basta mettere in crontab @reboot
<Carlin0> :P
<Nick82> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che utilizzo la chat come strumento di supporto per ubuntu. Ringrazio in anticipo chi mi potrà aiutare a risolvere questo problema: ho un  netbook acer aspire one  d150  del 2009, sul  quale ho installato varie distribuzioni, ubuntu, varie derivate  e mint. Mai avuto problemi  fino alla 14 lts. Se installo la 15 , lan
<Nick82> ciando il sistema da usb, ogni 10/15 secondi circa il sistema va in ibernazione, rendendo impossibile qualsiasi utilizzo, sia che tento l'installazione, sia che scelgo di provare da live senza installare.  Questo vale per tutte le derivate basate sulla 15. Oggi mi è successo lo stesso tentando con fedora 23. Ho provato a cercare in internet,  se fo
<Nick82> sse un problema diffuso, ma non ho trovato nulla. Qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni? Grazie
<akis24> Nick82: prova a vedere le impostazioni del gestore di energia  come sono messe  e su quel pc evita ibernazione  nelle impostazioni
<Nick82> Grazie akis, potresti essere più specifico? Sai, non ho competenze informatiche specifiche, sono un autodidatta, anche se fino ad ora me la sono sempre cavata da solo. Queste impostazioni devo settarle nel  bios?
<akis24> Nick82:  si trovano nel menu' delle impostazioni di ubuntu .. niente bios
<akis24> Nick82:  tra le altre cose ubuntu su un pc del 2009  non credo sia il massimo .. di che pc si tratta ? ram ? cpu ?
<Nick82> è un netbook 10'...acer
<akis24> Nick82: le release recenti richiedono pc con caratteristiche notevoli  nel tuo caso certamente una derivata sarebbe meglio .. xubuntu o lubuntu
<Nick82> ram 2gb
<Nick82> atom dell'epoca...niente di che ...
<Carlin0> atom → lubuntu
<akis24> Nick82: atom.. è un miracolo ci girino eh
<Nick82> Si infatti, ho avuto di solito lubuntu ... ogni tanto cambio :D ... però il problema che ho descritto vale anche per lubuntu 15...
<Nick82> ihihihhh...ho poche pretese quanto a velocità (è un pc di riserva a cui sono affezionato)
<Nick82> però in fondo, a parte la lentezza, non ho mai avuto grandi problemi...
<akis24> Nick82: la vecchia anche se si trucca non ha 20 anni ..  comunque fai come vuoi se nno hai domande specifiche usa il canale di chat qui è riservato al supporto
<akis24> !chat | Nick82
<ubot-it> Nick82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<phaulo> salve a tutti, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore
<phaulo> ho scaricato la ISO ubuntu 15.10 dal cancale ufficiale , ho inserito la chiavetta usb da 32 gb
<phaulo> e masterizzato con il programma lili usb creator , fin qui' tutto bene se non fosse che inserito la pen drive con ubuntu e riavviato il pc
<phaulo> ubuntu arrivato alla schermata rosa con l'asterisco di ubuntu, passa ad una schermata nera con tante scritte inconpresibili
<phaulo> dove capisco solo   initrans
<phaulo> con il cursore che lampeggia e finisce li', non va' piu' avanti
<phaulo> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi, grazie
<phaulo> nygma, puoi aiutarmi, per favore?
<phaulo> scusate, ma come funziona?
<phaulo> nessuno puo' aiutarmi?
<phaulo> di 44 utenti , nessuno mi risponde, alla faccia della comunita'
<phaulo> grazie tante a tutti
<nygma> ciao phaulo
<ugone> phaulo, scusate, ma come funziona? copsa?
<phaulo> ok ciao, grazie e scusami per lo sfogo
<ugone> cosa
<ugone> mi manca la domanda
<phaulo> dicevo ho un problema con ubuntu usb, ho scritto sopra
<ugone> peccato che son entrato dopo
<phaulo> ho masterizzato 15,10 ubuntu con lili usb creator. ok scusate
<phaulo> fin qui' tutto bene, windows lo vede
<phaulo> ma appena riavvio non parte ubuntu
<phaulo> mi spuntano scritte nere  incomprensibili
<phaulo> con alla fine   initrans
<ugone> che cosa dicono?
<phaulo> delle sigle strane
<ugone> hai guardato l'md5 se l0iso è buono?
<ugone> i'iso
<phaulo> si e' uguale
<phaulo> forse la pendrive e'troppo grande e' fda 32 gb
<ugone> !non credo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'non credo'
<ugone> non credo
<phaulo> boh in windows vedo che nella chiavetta, c'e' tutto anche virtualbox
<phaulo> e' l'ho riformattata diverse volte
<phaulo> ora provo con altri software, unetin o altro.....
<ugone> versione 32 o 64?
<ugone> unetbootin
<phaulo> ora provo con altri software, unetin o altro...., versione a 64
<phaulo> dici di provare la 32?
<phaulo> ora provo la 32 , e vedo il mio pc e' a 64 e' lo stesso?
<ugone> con altre iso va?
<phaulo> non ho provato
<ugone> o è la prima volta che provi?
<phaulo> ho provato diverse   ma sempre a 64
<ugone> cmq direi che unetbootin sia già una buona soluzione
<ugone> e proverei una 32
<ugone> anche magari un gpartedlivecd
<phaulo> ok ora provo con questo , ma sai se mi da' anche la persistenza
<phaulo> no prefersco mettere su usb
<phaulo> era perche' volevo lasciare spazio nella mia usb per archiviare altre cose
<phaulo> per questo l'ho presa da 32gb
<phaulo> per avere tutto in una usb
<phaulo> ho provato diverse distro, ma quella che mi aggrada di piu' e' ubuntu 15.10
<phaulo> ho anche la 14.04 remix, funzionante  ma vorrei provare quella nuova
<phaulo> grazie ancora. apresto ci risentiamo faccio delle prove e grazie per i consigli. ciao
<gigirock> domandone come forzo upgrade da 14.04.3 a 14.04.4 ?
<gigirock> rispostone avviene automaticamente ,ma il kernel non passa a 4 a meno che non lo forzi con sudo apt-get install Linux-generic-lts-wily
<KingLeo> Ubuntu studio Help ! I can change involuntarily combination of format resolution on portable pc and now I see the screen black. Without the possibility of resize because when it Start two second later the screen become black. Help please i don't want to reinstall all. Thanks a lot for the answer !!!
<KingLeo> Ho cambiato involontariamente il formato dello schermo su portatile, diventato tutto nero lo schermo e non posso fare nulla.
<KingLeo> c'è per caso una combinazione di tasti per tonare alla visualizzazione precedente .
<KingLeo> Grazie
<gigirock> KingLeo, prova alt f2 se ti apre il terminale.....
<KingLeo> Grazie ora provo!
<KingLeo> si terminale apero
<KingLeo> aperto
<KingLeo> ora quale comando si deve dare?
<gigirock> KingLeo, ma tu quale comando hai dato erroneamente ?
<gigirock> KingLeo, devo riavviare aspe
<KingLeo> allora non ho dato nessun comando erroneamente, ho semplicemente premuto una combinazione di tasti e m'è uscita una finestra con delle risouzioni dello schermo. Ho  cliccato  e tutto nero è diventato
<gigirock> KingLeo, scrivi xrandr -d :0 -q
<KingLeo> Su Ubintu Studio
<gigirock> ubintu non si era mai sentito
<KingLeo> non accade nulla
<KingLeo> asp
<gigirock> xrandr e basta
<KingLeo> mi dice che il programma noon è installato
<gigirock> !info xrandr
<ubot-it> Package xrandr does not exist in wily
<gigirock> !xrandr
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xrandr'
<gigirock>  -h
<gigirock> eh KingLeo allora prova a riavviare ... dal terminale scrivi "sudo reboot"
<KingLeo> ok
<gigirock> magari al riavvio si resetta a secondo del monitro
<gigirock> *magari al riavvio si resetta a secondo del monitor
<KingLeo> schermo nero
<gigirock> KingLeo, hai gia' riavviato ?
<KingLeo> si ora non so nemmeno come tornare a terminale
<KingLeo> tutto nero
<gigirock> KingLeo, ma al riavvio vedi il menu del grub ?
<KingLeo> si
<KingLeo> perchè ho una precedente installazione di w8 che non funzia
<gigirock> allora scelgi la modalita' recover , una delle voci ti permette di avviare con modalita' grafica minima da li setti la nuova versione video
<KingLeo> provo ma le ho provate tutte
<KingLeo> non so cosa cambia
<KingLeo> ok sono entrato nelle opzioni avanzate di Ubunto dove ci sono tutte le versioni generic e low latency disponibili
<gigirock> KingLeo, ma e' un portatile ?
<KingLeo> parte dalla 3.16. 0-30 sino arrivare alla 3.16.60
<KingLeo> si
<KingLeo> io ti scrivo dal fisso
<gigirock> KingLeo, c'e' il tasto speciale per abilitare il video esterno ?
<KingLeo> e quale dovrebbe essere?
<KingLeo> f4?
<gigirock> KingLeo, di solito c'e' un tasto Fn e poi sulla tastiera c'e' il tastino con la figurina del video
<gigirock> KingLeo, che marca modello e' ?
<KingLeo> ok è un Hpbeatsstudio intel core 7
<gigirock> KingLeo, allora ?
<KingLeo> sono in modalità recovery mode con schermo gigante...
<gigirock> ok ma vedi ik desktop grafico ?
<KingLeo> si ora
<KingLeo> Resume
<KingLeo> clean
<KingLeo> fsck
<KingLeo> grub
<KingLeo> network
<KingLeo> root
<KingLeo> systemsummary
<gigirock> c'e' una voce che dice di avviare con modaklita' grafica minima
<KingLeo> queste sono le opzioni mi da
<KingLeo> no solo riproistina l'avvio normale
<KingLeo> do ok?
<gigirock> prova dai
<KingLeo> in corso
<KingLeo> wondermeravigliafull
<KingLeo> tanks a lot
<KingLeo> Yeah
<KingLeo> yeah
<KingLeo> yeah
<KingLeo> Enjoy
<KingLeo> <3
<gigirock> amen KingLeo
<KingLeo> aahhaah
<KingLeo> é la serata dei no!
<gigirock> a dopo
<KingLeo> il portatile è connesso ma mi da impossibile contattare il server...
<KingLeo> ciao
<KingLeo> grazie
<h_boyz> Buonasera, ho fatto un aggiornamento da ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports per aggiornare un software ma non ha funzionato, posso tornare indietro e riprovare?
<h_boyz> Inoltre volevo una mano a dare una ripulita ai repository
<KingLeo> Al primo riavvio è tornato tuto come prima
<KingLeo> schermo nero
<KingLeo> servirebbe una combinazione di tasti per far apparire il terminale grazie
<akis24> KingLeo: ctrl+alt+t
<KingLeo> niente
<KingLeo> Ho lo schermo nero
<akis24> KingLeo: dacci qualche dettaglio..
<KingLeo> allora Ho cambiato involontariamente il formato dello schermo su portatile, diventato tutto nero lo schermo e non posso fare nulla.
<KingLeo> c'è per caso una combinazione di tasti per tonare alla visualizzazione precedente .
<KingLeo> Grazie
<KingLeo> Su portatile ovviamente
<akis24> KingLeo: prova a riavviare
<KingLeo> HP Envy
<KingLeo> gia fatto decine di volte
<KingLeo> non mi esce più il terminale che avevo premuto una sequenza di tasti a caso prima ed era uscito ...non so
<KingLeo> C'è un combinazione di tasti per ottenere il terminale?
<akis24> KingLeo: che senso avrebbe se è sparita l'immagine ?  non lo vedresti
<KingLeo> si lo visto prima premendo a caso tasti
<rasman_net> sera
<KingLeo> non riesco a trovare la combinazoione
<akis24> KingLeo: riavvia in recovery mode e seleziona da li la console
<KingLeo> ok
<akis24> sera rasman_net
<rasman_net> ciao akis24
<KingLeo> ok ora dovrei trovare l'opzione di resize dello schermo per cambiarla in modo resti quella.
<KingLeo> dove dovrei andare ?
<akis24> KingLeo: menu delle impostazioni → schermo
<KingLeo> tengo Ubuntu Studio
<akis24> KingLeo: sara' simile io non la uso ..
<KingLeo> tipo su Sistema? trovo tutto ma nonn lo schermo...
<h_boyz_> Buonasera, ho fatto un aggiornamento da ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports per aggiornare un software ma non ha funzionato, posso tornare indietro e riprovare?
<akis24> !ppa-purge | h_boyz_
<ubot-it> h_boyz_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: ppa portano problemi
<cristian_c> e qui , di conseguenza, no  si supportano, tranne alcuni casi strasicuri
<cristian_c> *non
<h_boyz_> cristian_c: ok, allora cerco di risolvere diversamente, a questo punto chiedo se possibile un link a dei ppa affidabili
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: qui non suggeriamo come prendere a martellate il proprio sistema
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: che ci devi fare con i ppa?
<h_boyz_> cristian_c: ti spiego velocemente dovevo aggiornare digikam alla 4.14 ma non riuscivo in alcun modo a scaricare le dipendenze per compilare.
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: meglio compilare invece, decisamene
<cristian_c> +t
<cristian_c> è la via migliore, fidati
<cristian_c> !info digikam
<ubot-it> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 4353 kB, installed size 16657 kB
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: che cosa ti da la 4.4.14?
<h_boyz_> dai repo mi installava solo la 3.5
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai h_boyz_ ?
<h_boyz_> andrebbe benissimo anche la 4.12
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: nei repo c'è la 4.12
<h_boyz_> kubuntu 14.04.04 lts
<h_boyz_> allora devo aver fatto qualcosa prima??? mi scaricava la 3.5
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> la 4.12 è nei repo della 15.10
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: buoi una distro aggiornata e usi le lts?
<cristian_c> *vuoi
<Carlin0> vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca
<h_boyz_> no, è che non mi ha entusiamato il nuovo kde, forse non lo ho provato a fondo...
<h_boyz_> Comunque vorrei una distro stabile, solo che a volte ho problemi con le dipendenze per compilare i software che mi occorrono
<h_boyz_> Sto pensando di fare una installazione pulita e compilarmi tutto ciò che non ho nei repo, magari con check install che mi pacchettizza il software ...giusto?
<Carlin0> stabile non va daccordo con aggiornatissima
<Carlin0> sempre lì siamo
<h_boyz_> Carlin0: si,si capisco, ma io non corro dietro all'ultima versione , ma su qualche software cerco le ultime stabili per delle feature che mi occorrono, tipo il supporto multicore di Digikam dalla 4.0 in su
<h_boyz_> Carlin0: non uso il pc per lavoro, ma ci tengo che non diventi instabile quando mi serve,quello lo facevo fino a poco tempo fa ed erano più le volte che formattavo che quelle che lo usavo in maniera produttiva
<Carlin0> !chat | h_boyz_
<ubot-it> h_boyz_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<h_boyz_> Carlin0: si scusa ,perdonami,mi sono dilungato.
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: per compilazioni, meglio parlarne di là
<cristian_c> ti spiacd?
<h_boyz_> cristian_c: ok figurati. Siete sempre disponibilissimi.
<cristian_c> h_boyz_: se vuoi di come compilare ,digikam, se ne parla di là
<KingLeo> Tanks
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-20
<peppe7> ciao a tutti
<peppe7> mi piacerebbe far funzionare bluetooth che con ubuntu 14/04 non ha mai funzionato!! in pratica non vede i dispositivi.
<cristian_c> peppe7: hai aperto il manager bluetooth?
<peppe7> cristian_c, sul mio pc  si chiama gestore bluetooth
<cristian_c> peppe7: digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> peppe7: e poi; hcitool dev | pastebinit
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15143576/
<lusy80> ciao
<cristian_c> peppe7: che ubuntu è?
<peppe7> cristian_c, 14/04 64 bit
<lusy80> npn riesco puu ad accedere al  browers chromium mi appare la scritta Errore connessione SSL  come mai ???  ho ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> peppe7: uhm
<cristian_c> peppe7: sudo ./simple-agent hci0 mac_del_bluetooth
<cristian_c> peppe7: il mac lo trovi nella risposta del comando nel tuo paste
<cristian_c> lusy80: hai cambiato browser?
<cristian_c> lusy80: il problema è soltanto con chromium?
<lusy80> cristian_c,   ciao
<lusy80> anche con maxthon
<cristian_c> lusy80: e con midori pure?
<lusy80> midori  ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> quindi soltanto chromium e maxthon?
<lusy80> gia  gia
<cristian_c> lusy80: apri un terminale e digita: chromium-browser
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15143850/
<cristian_c> peppe7: ah, scusa: cd  /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/
<lusy80> cristian_c,  fatto stessa comunicazione
<cristian_c> lusy80: e sul terminale cosa appare?
<cristian_c> !paste | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusy80> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15143916/
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15143933/
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/525644/google-chrome-error
<cristian_c> peppe7: sudo ./simple-agent hci0 mac_del_bluetooth
<cristian_c> peppe7: il mac lo trovi nella risposta del comando nel tuo paste
<cristian_c> due paste fa
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15143972/
<cristian_c> peppe7: ok
<cristian_c> anche per 14.04 la doc (italiana e internazionale) è stravecchia
<cristian_c> peppe7: hcitool scan
<cristian_c> !paste | peppe7
<ubot-it> peppe7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> ciao a tuttio
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/525644/google-chrome-error lusy80
<peppe7> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15144002/
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1391380
<cristian_c> lusy80: l'unico effetto è quello del messaggio in chromium?
<cristian_c> lusy80: oppure succedono anche altre cose?
<phaulo> salve a tutti vorrei un aiuto
<cristian_c> peppe7: cosa devi accoppiare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | phaulo
<ubot-it> phaulo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<phaulo> ho masterizzato ubuntu 15.10 su usb e l-ho sto- provando in live usb
<phaulo> ma non riesco a mettere la lingua italiana
<cristian_c> lusy80: esattamente, quale messaggio appare? Puoi postare una schermata?
<peppe7> cristian_c, iphone e android
<cristian_c> peppe7: quindi due telefoni?
<peppe7> cristian_c, si
<lusy80> cristian_c,  se uso i preferiti tutto ok se cerco su parola  google mi appare la scritta
<cristian_c> peppe7: ora che mi ci fai pensare
<cristian_c> peppe7: il bluetooth del thinkpad è abilitato a rendersi visibile all'esterno?
<peppe7> cristian_c, si
<phaulo> ok, quindi non riesco a mettere ala lingua italiana in ubuntu 15.10 in versione live usb, vorrei prima fare prove prima di fare un installazione su pc
<cristian_c> lusy80: quindi se digiti un indirizzo web, nessun problema?
<lusy80> cristian_c,  se uso i link preferiti tutto ok se cerco su parola  google mi appare la scritta Errore connessione SSL pagina grigia
<cristian_c> qualunque indirizzo
<lusy80> se digito un indirizzo dai miei preferiti ok
<lusy80> se digito uno nuovo mi appare la scritta
<cristian_c> phaulo: ehh, in live ha poco senso
<lusy80>  Errore connessione SSL pagina grigia
<cristian_c> installare la lingua italiana
<cristian_c> lusy80: non parlo di dare una ricerca
<phaulo> perche- ha poco senso voglio provare, ci sono delle altre distro che si possono gia trovare in italiano
<cristian_c> lusy80: ma lo scrivere un indirizzo completo nella barra degli indirizzi
<cristian_c> lusy80: come ai faceva una volta quando non esistevano i motori di ricerca
<cristian_c> phaulo: allora, potevi scaricare il dvd ubuntu italiano
<lusy80> va
<cristian_c> sempre che esista ancora
<phaulo> grazie vado nella schermata language seleziono la lingua italilana, ma quando confermo non fa- niente rimane in inglese
<cristian_c> ma credo esista solo per la 14.04, attualmente
<cristian_c> phaulo: di solito richiede un avvio di sistema
<phaulo> e da qui- ho scaricato la iso ,credo in italiano
<cristian_c> phaulo: ma, come dire, la live serve per provarlo e basta il sistrma
<cristian_c> siatema
<cristian_c> e per installarlo definitivamente
<lusy80> cristian_c,  se scrivo l'indirizzo completo nella barra degli indirizzi funziona
<cristian_c> lusy80: ottimo, ok , ora è più chiaro
<cristian_c> il problema
<lusy80> fino ad ieri andava
<cristian_c> lusy80: ok, e qualcosa dev'essere successo
<cristian_c> peppe7:
<cristian_c> peppe7: dunque:
<phaulo> provo a fare un riavvio, ma potrei installarlo su un hard disk esterno gia- formattato con 3 partizioni di cui una ext4 di 125gb
<cristian_c> peppe7: dove hai verificato l'informazione sulla visibilità?
<cristian_c> phaulo: se riavvii, ritorna la live
<cristian_c> phaulo: che poi non capisco l'accanimento sulla lingua italiana in live
<phaulo> boh, tra poco provo , prima voglio avere piu- informazioni
<peppe7> cristian_c, in alto a destra sullo schermo cliccando l'icona bluetooth  ( visibile on )
<cristian_c> in live si guardano tutta una serie di cose, che poi permettono di valutare se installarlo
<phaulo> lo so- era per capirci qualcosa in piu
<cristian_c> peppe7: ok
<cristian_c> phaulo: c'è qualcosa che non ti quadra nell'utilizzo in livd?
<cristian_c> che non ti è chiaro/non capisci mentre utilizzi il sistema in live?
<cristian_c> chiedi pure, non essere timido ;)
<phaulo> no, il problema e- che non c- e- l-ho , utilizzo una usb da 32 gb
<phaulo> si si, grazie
<phaulo> mi piace molto ubuntu e vorrei saperne di piu-
<cristian_c> *live
<phaulo> come funziona , come installarlo, come formattare una usb e molto altro
<cristian_c> phaulo: c'è il wiki in italiano, per queste cose
<cristian_c> !documentazione | phaulo
<ubot-it> phaulo: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> phaulo: qui trovi le risposte alle tue domande
<phaulo> grazie, e per installarlo su hard disk esterno toshiba da 1 tera, formattato con 3 partizioni con gparted du cui una da 125gb in ext4
<phaulo> la prima volta pero- non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> phaulo: la live contiene anche l'installer di ubuntu, incluso
<cristian_c> phaulo: installi su hard diak esterno nello stesso modo in ci installeresti su hard disk interno
<cristian_c> phaulo: unica accortezza
<phaulo> si, quale_
<cristian_c> phaulo: devi scegliere 'Altro' in una delle schermate iniziali
<cristian_c> !installazione | phaulo
<ubot-it> phaulo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<phaulo> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> phaulo: una volta scelto 'Altro' devi selezionare l'hard disk 'giusto'
<cristian_c> che non è il primario
<cristian_c> phaulo: se ci sono altri dubbi durante l'installazione, puoi domandare qui
<phaulo> ok, adesso provo, grazie
<cristian_c> peppe7:
<cristian_c> lusy80:
<cristian_c> peppe7: riguardo iphone , ricordo che ha delle limitazioni nell'uso del bluetooth, ma posso sbagliarmi
<cristian_c> peppe7: per telefono droido, invece, l'hai messo in modalità accoppiamento?
<cristian_c> lusy80: puoi postare la schermata col messaggio?
<cristian_c> !image | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe7> cristian_c, allora mentre aspettavo sono riuscito a mandare un file dal pc al telefono android ma non viceversa dice errore connessione
<cristian_c> peppe7: ok, intanto l'accoppiamento però l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> peppe7: devi abilitare i servizi di ricezione su gsstore bluetooth
<rasman_net> salve
<rasman_net> sto provando a creare una live usb per testare due OS,backbox e bugtraq. Unetbootin pare non voglia funzionare,sono su ubuntu 14.04 mate e procedo con dd,ma il device riceve errore al boot. Provo a processare le iso con isohybrid,per accertarmi che siano dd'able,ma anche da questo ottengo un warning. Qualche idea?
<rasman_net> chiedo info per ubuntu,ovviamente,per capire cosa non funzioni con isohybrid
<rasman_net> questo l'errore: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rasman_net> pardon: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15145067/
<Carlin0> rasman_net, non sembrano argomenti attinenti a ubuntu direi ... sei OFF Topic
<rasman_net> Carlin0, isohybrid non funziona su ubuntu,l'ho specificato,mi pare
<cristian_c> !info isohybrid
<ubot-it> Package isohybrid does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> uhm
<rasman_net> ciao cristian_c
<Carlin0> rasman_net, ma con dd il problema qual'è??
<rasman_net> Carlin0, apparentemente nessuno,ma non boota
<cristian_c> rasman_net: non sicda supporto a software esterni ai repositoey ubuntu
<cristian_c> se non ufficialmente supportati
<rasman_net> cristian_c, è nei repo
<Carlin0> e cmq non è che non boota ubuntu non boota altro...
<cristian_c> !info isohybrid
<ubot-it> Package isohybrid does not exist in wily
<Carlin0> rasman_net, se non boota con dd il problema è la iso
<Carlin0> quindi torniamo al fatto che sei OT
<rasman_net> Carlin0, bravo,allora vediamo se ci arrivi ora: voglio usare isohybrid per creare live usb di ubuntu studio
<rasman_net> ma non converte la iso
<rasman_net> sono in topic ora?
<cristian_c> rasman_net: come si chiama il pacchetto?
<rasman_net> syslinux
<Carlin0> !info syslinux
<ubot-it> syslinux (source: syslinux): collection of bootloaders (DOS FAT and NTFS bootloader). In component main, is optional. Version 3:6.03+dfsg-8ubuntu2 (wily), package size 137 kB, installed size 293 kB
<cristian_c> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/isohybrid.1.html
<rasman_net> già visto il wiki, cristian_c
<rasman_net> sembra che per isohybrid la iso sia troppo grande,è questo che non capisco
<rasman_net> ne è passato di tempo, cristian_c , dalla mia scheda wifi che non voleva saperne di funzionare con ubuntu 12.04 :)
<cristian_c> rasman_net: che scheda?
<rasman_net> sicuramente non ricorderai,ma non si connetteva la wifi,mi hai risolto tu il problema
<Carlin0> rasman_net, cmq per la iso di ubuntu studio su usb resta sempre dd
<cristian_c> rasman_net: quella con la mega antenna?
<Carlin0> rasman_net, smonta la partizione del device prima di fare dd
<rasman_net> cristian_c, no,niente antenna
<rasman_net> Carlin0, la smonto,ma nulla
<Carlin0> rasman_net, hai altri dischi esterni su quel pc dove cerchi di bootare ?
<rasman_net> Carlin0, ho avuto lo stesso problema con la 14.04 mate,ma al secondo tentativo con dd è andata e poi ho installato
<rasman_net> Carlin0, no,nessun disco esterno
<Carlin0> rasman_net, resta che la chiavetta potrebbe essere andata a escort , perchè ti assicuro che dd funzia
<rasman_net> Carlin0, io ho sempre usato dd, forse la chiavetta è davvero andata a puttane,proverò con una nuova
<rasman_net> mi interessava solo capire se syslinux mi impone un size giga,tutto qui
<rasman_net> Carlin0, grazie
<Carlin0> eh a furia di usarle ... poi dd rade molto a fondo
<rasman_net> già
<Carlin0> non conosco quel programma ... mi spiace
<rasman_net> cristian_c, grazie anche a te,sempre disponibile e sempre in canale
<rasman_net> Carlin0, buona serata a voi,ragazzi
<Carlin0> ciao :o)
<franco> Ho due HD sul principale ho installato win 10 e Ubuntu sul secondario xp ma non riesco ad avere un dual boot con i 3 SO. Avevo installato prima xp poi w10 e non riuscivo a vedere XP, allora ho ripristinato xp ed ora, dopo    aver  eseguito sudo grub-install /dev/sda  all'avvio appaiono solo ubuntu e W10 ma parte xp
<franco> Mi è caduta la connessione, ripeto:  Ho due HD sul principale ho installato win 10 e Ubuntu sul secondario xp ma non riesco ad avere un dual boot con i 3 SO. Avevo installato prima xp poi w10 e non riuscivo a vedere XP, allora ho ripristinato xp ed ora, dopo aver eseguito sudo grub-install /dev/sda all'avvio appaiono solo ubuntu e W10 ma parte xp
<cristian_c> franco: e sudo update-grub cosa dava nel terminale?
<franco> mi pare tutto ok
<franco> posso rifarlo se credi?
<cristian_c> franco: più che altro, cosa mostra?
<cristian_c> !paste | franco
<ubot-it> franco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<imus62> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15145605/
<imus62> dopo un po esce dal sistema e mi riporta alla pagina di restart
<cristian_c> franco: 14.04?
<franco> si
<cristian_c> franco: vede solo la 14.04 e winz10
<cristian_c> franco: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> franco: sei in live?
<franco> no
<franco> procedo?
<cristian_c> imus62: fa quanto tempo accade questo?
<cristian_c> franco: hai detto che parte solo xp
<franco> e ubuntu
<imus62> anzi viene fuori una stringa "starting smb/cifs file and activ directory server failed
<cristian_c> franco: ma il grub è installato su quale dei due dischi?
<franco> dove c'è ubuntu il principale A
<cristian_c> franco: xp parte de....
<cristian_c> *se
<imus62> no c'era dentro win 10 lo tolto
<imus62> solo ubuntu
<franco> appare un dual bot con ubuntu e w10 se clicco su win parte xp che è sul dico secondario B
<imus62> non ho nessun altro sistema solo ubuntu 14.04 remix
<cristian_c> O.o
<imus62> forse ho fatto un pasticcio a cancellare win 10
<cristian_c> !buntu | imus62
<ubot-it> imus62: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> franco: digita: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<imus62> quindi se scarico ubuntu ufficciale pou darsi che va meglio
<imus62> o che risolvo
<cristian_c> imus62: prova
<cristian_c> imus62: che pc è?
<imus62> proc.i3 acer aspira
<cristian_c> imus62: scarica la 15.10 e provala in live
<cristian_c> masterizzata su un dvd
<imus62> va bene su una usb
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15145713/
<imus62> ok grazie
<cristian_c> franco: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> imus62: hai un pc con winz?
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15145775/
<imus62> scusami per la mia ignoranza ma che devo fare con questi testi
<imus62> incolare al terminale?
<cristian_c> Tabella delle partizioni: msdos
<cristian_c> franco: io non so se winz10 supporti anche le tabelle non gpt
<cristian_c> e la modalità bios legacy
<imus62> su questo pc cera win xp
<cristian_c> imus62: nessuno ti ha mandato testi
<cristian_c> imus62: hai un pc con winz?
<franco> Cristian_c ho perso il filo: cristian_c
<franco> Tabella delle partizioni: msdos
<franco> franco: io non so se winz10 supporti anche le tabelle non gpt   era per me?
<imus62> i due link contengono dele stringhe
<cristian_c> franco: ovvio
<franco> quindi non si può fare?
<cristian_c> imus62: non ti ho mandato nessun link
<cristian_c> franco: dipende
<franco> ????
<cristian_c> franco: solitamente winz 10 è installato su tabelle gpt, con uefi attivo
<cristian_c> se funzioni anche con la vecchia legacy e msdos, non saprei
<franco> purtroppo non sono in gradi di seguirti
<franco> mi debbo rassegnare a usare win 10 magari con xp in virtuale
<cristian_c> franco: se premi 'e' nel grub, in corrispondenza di win10
<cristian_c> che cosa esce?
<franco> debbo riavviare?
<cristian_c> franco: se il tuo pc è recente, comunque, xp in virtuale non è molto pesante
<cristian_c> !image | franco
<ubot-it> franco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> franco: beh, sì
<cristian_c> imus62: tra l'altro ho chiesto se hai dei pc con windows
<franco> volentieri ma ci risentiamo che ora debbo andare copio il link e mi preparo per quando torno grazie
<cristian_c> franco: l'importante è che posti una foto
<franco> di cosa?
<cristian_c> franco: se premi 'e' nel grub, in corrispondenza di win10
<cristian_c> che cosa esce?
<cristian_c> franco: una foto di questo
<franco> ok a presto
<cristian_c> franco: se xp sta nel secondo disco, e scolleghi il secondo disco, cosa parte?
<cristian_c> quando selezioni win10
<franco> non ne ho idea
<franco> comunque posso provare
<cristian_c> franco: fai anche questa seconda prova
<cristian_c> oltre alla foto
<cristian_c> prova entrambe
<cristian_c> e poi ci fai sapere
<franco> grazie a presto
<cristian_c> di niente
<Leo98> buonasera, avrei urgente bisogno di aiuto. E' da più di un giorno che sto cercando di sistemare il seguente problema:
<Leo98> Ho installato Kubuntu 15.10 e non mi riconosce il wifi, non trova nessuna rete wireless, si collega ad internet solo tramite lan. Su internet non trovo degli aiuti e non so a chi rivolgermi. Ho una scheda wireless Mediatek  MT7630e, a livello hardware me la riconosce, ma se vado a cercare eventuali reti wirless con il terminale non mi da alcun risu
<Leo98> ltato. Cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> Leo98: mediatek ha solitamente il supporto peggiore su linux
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda wifi
<cristian_c> Leo98: ora sei collegato in lan con il pc?
<Leo98> si
<cristian_c> Leo98: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15146015/
<cristian_c> Leo98: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15146052/
<cristian_c> Leo98: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15146070/
<cristian_c> *-network UNCLAIMED
<cristian_c>        description: Network controller
<cristian_c>        product: MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> Leo98: mancano proprio i driver
<cristian_c> Leo98: il pc è stato venduto con winz?
<Leo98> si 8,1
<cristian_c> Leo98: e quale ubuntu ci hai installato?
<Leo98> kubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> ok
<Leo98> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796 ho trovato questo, provo?
<stefania> ho installato stampante epson workforce wf 2650 ma stampa in bianco, cosa ho sbagliato?
<stefania> su ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> stefania: ahh, ricordo di te, ora
<cristian_c> Leo98: un attimo
<cristian_c> Leo98: per favore, non postare in canale link a risorse esterne
<Leo98> ok non sapevo non si potesse fare
<cristian_c> Leo98: sto guardando
<stefania> perchè stampa in bianco?
<cristian_c> stefania: a chi lo stai domandando?
<stefania> a tutti
<cristian_c> Mediatek launched a working driver for their wireless device MT7630E for Linux Mint/Ubuntu which was officially supported only for kernel 3.13 and 3.14. The modified driver I am going to use can be installed upto kernel 4.2.*
<cristian_c> stefania: se hai un po' di pazienza, arrivo anche a te
<stefania> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Leo98: a occhio mi sembra affidabile: https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E/archive/release.zip
<cristian_c> dalla pagina che hai linkato
<cristian_c> Leo98: una volta scaricato lo zip, fai attenzione
<cristian_c> stefania: come ti si chiese l'altro giorno, quali pacchetti hai installato?
<Leo98> a cosa? ora provo
<cristian_c> stefania: li hai scaricati dal sito epson?
<stefania> no
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai visto il link?
<cristian_c> stefania: e da dove li hai scaricati?
<cristian_c> stefania: e cosa hai scaricato?
<Leo98> cristian_c si ho già scaricato
<stefania> localhost:631
<cristian_c> Leo98: ok, passiamo al secondo punto
<cristian_c> stefania: perfavore, dai risposte serie
<stefania> add printer, epson wf 2650
<cristian_c> Leo98: cd Scaricati
<cristian_c> stefania: quindi non hai scaricato driver esterni=
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> né ora né in passato?
<stefania> no solo quello della stampante
<cristian_c> stefania: eh, no
<stefania> mancano dei drivers?
<cristian_c> stefania: se vuoi ricevere supporto, devi spiegare, dall'inizio, cos'hai _esattamente_ scaricato
<stefania> localhost: 630 printer epson wf 2650
<cristian_c> se invece il tuo scopo è far perdere tempo e divertirti alle spalle degli operatori, dillo subito
<cristian_c> che qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<stefania> fatti curare da uno bravo
<cristian_c> stefania: ok, ci hai provat
<cristian_c> buon proseguimento
<Leo98> cristian_c ~/Scaricati$ ora?
<cristian_c> e non inquinare ulteriormenteil log
<cristian_c> Leo98: ls | grep MT7630E
<cristian_c> !paste | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15146341/
<cristian_c> Leo98: perfetto, apri lo zip con doppio clic
<cristian_c> Leo98: cosa c'è al suo interno?
<cristian_c> se c'è una cartella , estraila
<Leo98> ci sono più cartelle, sembra il contenuto normale dell'installazione di un driver, ci sono già i file install e unistall, oltre ad altre cartelle
<cristian_c> allora, facciamo un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> Leo98: crea una cartella nuova nella home
<cristian_c> chiamala in modo significativo
<cristian_c> Leo98: apri lo zip ed estrai tutto il contenuto nella nuova cartella
<Leo98> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> Leo98: ok come hai chiamato la cartella?
<Leo98> driverWiFi
<cristian_c> ok
<stefania> ad esclusione di cristian_c chiedo se qlc mi puo aiutare a capire perche la stampante che ho installato stampa fogli bianchi
<cristian_c> Leo98: cd ~/driverWiFi
<Leo98> cristian_c non succede nulla
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo chmod +x install | pastebinit
<tyrion-mx> hola, gparted dice che "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes", come faccio a sapere chi ha ragione?
<Leo98> mi risponde così You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<cristian_c> !ciao | tyrion-mx
<ubot-it> tyrion-mx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Leo98: ok
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo ./install
<cristian_c> !paste | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: questo messaggio quando appare?
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: e su quale ubuntu?
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, quando lancio gparted, è lubuntu 15.04 live
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: è accaduto qualcosa di strano in precedenza?
<tyrion-mx> no
<tyrion-mx> ti dico la storia completa
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: quali supporti di memoria sono collegati attualmente al pc?
<Leonardo98> cristian_c sono Leo98, sto dal cellulare, il terminale è partito, si è fermato alla scritta depmod e il pc è rimasto in blocco,
<Eru> buonasera, posso chiedere qui un informazione su ubuntu touch?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: aspetta che finisca
<tyrion-mx> stavo facendo "grub-install /dev/sda", ma grub mi dice che core.img è troppo grande e non entra nell'MBR.
<tyrion-mx> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38042/how-to-resize-an-lvm-partition-at-the-beginning
<tyrion-mx> circa il problema di questo qui, solo che la mia partizione non è lvm
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: che cosa intendi con 'in blocco'?
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, e quindi volevo usare gparted per spostare in avanti leggermente la prima partizione, solo che gparted mi ha dato sto warning
<Leonardo98> cristian_c intendo che è tutto fermo, qualunque cosa tocco rimane bloccato
<tyrion-mx> e quindi se il physical block size è 512 vuol dire che non c'è spazio, e che devo veramente spostare in avanti la partizione, ma se fosse 2048 invece sarebbe sufficiente
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: hai un file immagine di grub?
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: ma lo warning appare prima o dopo il resize?
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: si è impallato il pc?
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, appena lancio gparted
<Leonardo98> cristian_c esatto
<cristian_c> Eru: che tipo di informazione?
<Eru> sapete se l'OTA 9.5 di ubuntu touch è già uscito? perché il mio E5 non segna nuovi aggiornamenti, non vorrei sia successo qualcosa al telefono
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: non risponde neanchena ctrlìalt+f1?
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+f1
<Leonardo98> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> Eru: bwh, hai provato a domandare in #ubuntu-touch?
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: ctrl+alt+canc?
<cristian_c> o del , dipende dalla tastiera
<Leonardo98> cristian_c no
<Eru> yep, ancora non hanno risposto, ho provato qui caso mai qualcuno lo avesse sotto mano
<Eru> non c'è una mailing list/app/qualcosa per essere aggiornati sullo sviluppo?
<cristian_c> Eru: sì, c'è la ml ubuntu phone
<cristian_c> Eru: poi , al limite , puoi domandare a rpadovani
<cristian_c> che è più informato ed addentro al progetto
<Eru> oh perfetto! allora la cerco, grazie!
<Eru> grazie anche del suggerimento :)
<Leonardo98> cristian_c spengo il pc?
<cristian_c> Eru: di niente
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: se non risponde a ctrl+alt+canc, mi sa di sì
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: ti sono mai capitati questi blocchi?
<Leonardo98> cristian_c ubuntu ce l'ho da ieri. Quindi nk
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: son curioso di capire cosa può essere successo
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx: mi spieghi il nesso con core.img?
<Eru> Leonardo98:  interessante, non avevo mai sentito dire "Ubu ce l'ho da ieri" :D in genere trovo sempre utenti navigati
<Leo98> cristian_c sono di nuovo dal pc
<cristian_c> Leo98: vai in /var/log
<cristian_c> Leo98: e apri il file syslog
<Leo98> Eru è da tempo che valuto linux, ma la paura mia più grande erano i driver.. e guarda un pò, sono incasinato per questo motivo
<Eru> pure io sono curiosa di capire che è successo :)
<cristian_c> Eru: non mandare messaggi ctcp
<Leo98> cristian_c come te lo mando, sempre con !paste ?
<cristian_c> Leo98: allora:
<cristian_c> Leo98: controlla l'orario del crash
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin, in corrispondenza
<Leo98> cristian_c ci sto, ma non so da che ora inviarti
<cristian_c> Leo98: non ti ricordi a che ora si è bloccato tutto?
<cristian_c> Leo98: qualche minuto prima e qualche minuto dopo
<cristian_c> come inizio e fine
<Leo98> l'inizio da quando l'ho avviato? cristian_c
<cristian_c> Leo98: qualche minuto prima del crash
<cristian_c> inizi a copiare su pastebin
<cristian_c> qualche minuto dopo il crash, finisci di copiare au pastebin
<cristian_c> invece che copiare tutto il file di log
<Leo98> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15146898/ dimmi se devo copiare anche la parte precedente
<cristian_c> il craah è avvenuto dopo le 19:16?
<cristian_c> crash
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.702998] [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.703002] ------------[ cut here ]------------
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.703015] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 850 at /build/linux-NgsOGa/linux-4.2.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:12328 check_crtc_state+0x2c5/0x440 [i915]()
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.703016] pipe state doesn't match!
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.703017] Modules linked in: bbswitch(OE) nls_iso8859_1 drbg ansi_cprng dm_crypt nvidia(POE) uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_core v4l2_common videodev media hid_multitouch asus_nb_wmi asus_wmi sparse_keymap mxm_wmi snd_hda_codec_hdmi intel_rapl x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp coretemp kvm_intel kvm crct10dif_pclmul crc32_pclmul joydev input
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.703064] CPU: 0 PID: 850 Comm: Xorg Tainted: P        W  OE   4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Feb 20 19:16:29 leonardo-TP500LNG kernel: [   40.703065] Hardware name: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. TP500LNG/TP500LNG, BIOS TP500LNG.200 08/01/2014
<cristian_c> Leo98: scusami :P
<cristian_c> kernel: [   40.703181] ---[ end trace d8cca0dce6b8b18c ]---
<cristian_c> Leo98: il succo è che si è verificato un kernel panic
<cristian_c> ma sembra a causa di un problema con la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai doppia gpu, vero?
<Leo98> cristian_c di cosa? non mi ricordo esattamente a che ora,
<cristian_c> vedo robq bbswitch, tipo bumblebee
<Leo98> cristian_c si, intel e nvidia
<Leo98> cristian_c non so se possa servire, ma sempre oggi ho tentato invano di installare i driver nvidia, ma non riuscivo a spegnere il Server X, quindi non ho fatto più nulla
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai problemi con la grafica
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> e il crash di prima è avvenuto per quel motivo lì
<Leo98> cristian_c quindi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Leo98: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15147098/
<cristian_c> Leo98: cd driverWiFi
<Leo98> cristian_c poi?
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo ./install
<Leo98> cristian_c ok si è bloccato anche ora però il pc non si è impallato
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Leo98: pastebinna
<cristian_c> copia e incolla il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<cristian_c> Leo98: mi viene da pensare che appena stressi la cpu
<cristian_c> o cose simili
<cristian_c> i prpblemi saltano fuori
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15147162/
<cristian_c> Leo98: e infatti, nel paste ci sono anche righe di compilazione driver
<Leo98> cristian_c uuuuh mi sono appena accorto che compaiono le reti
<cristian_c> firmware/BT/mt76x0.bin’ -> ‘/lib/firmware/mt76x0.bin’
<cristian_c> ‘firmware/Wi-FI/MT7650E234.bin’ -> ‘/lib/firmware/MT7650E234.bin’
<cristian_c> cp rt2x00/mt7630e.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<cristian_c> cp btloader/mt76xx.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<cristian_c> ho ricopiato una parte del tuo output
<cristian_c> per mostrarti che ha 'costruito' i file dei driver
<cristian_c> e ha installato i relativi firmware
<Leo98> quindi il crash di prima da cosa è dato?
<cristian_c> per wifi e bluetooth
<cristian_c> Leo98: te l'ho mostrato e spiegato prima
<cristian_c> e già dai messaggi, ai poteva escludere che fosse legato al wifi
<Leo98> per la scheda grafica quindi? Come risolvo il problema?
<cristian_c> quando il kernel panic faceva riferimento alla doppia scheda grafica e a bbswitch, ovvero lo switch di bumblebee, nvidia optimus
<cristian_c> Leo98: il problema è nella gestione della doppia scheda, ma non è semplice risolverlo
<cristian_c> Leo98: intanto riesci a navigare in wifi e usare bluwtooth?
<cristian_c> Leo98: rfkill list | pastebin
<cristian_c> Leo98: il comando install ha finito di elaborare?
<Leo98> cristian_c come mi è capitato con windows 10 qualche crash, quindi è un problema di Bios o di progettazione?
<cristian_c> Leo98: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Leo98> si il comando ha finito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Leo98: il kernel panic parlava anche di bios dell'asus
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere legato come no
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15147250/
<cristian_c> il bios è del gennaio 2014 a quanto ho visto
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> phy0: Wireless LAN
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: no
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: no
<Leo98> lo devo aggiornare?
<cristian_c> hci0: Bluetooth
<cristian_c> 	Soft blocked: no
<cristian_c> 	Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> son comparse queste in rfkill list
<cristian_c> che prima non c'erano
<Leo98> si le ho notate
<cristian_c> Leo98: sulla doppia gpu non ci capisco un granché, magari ti conviene domandare a qualcun'altro più esperto
<cristian_c> Leo98: ti consiglio di testare anche su winz
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi di crash simili
<cristian_c> Leo98: quindi il wifi va ora?
<Leo98> mmh va bene, provo a chiedere a mio zio che è un programmatore hardware
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> Leo98: ripeto, testa per bene anche su winz, così vedi se c'è un problema del bios o dell'os
<cristian_c> Leo98: m< wifi e bt ora li hai provati?
<cristian_c> vanno?
<Leo98> cristian_c ci sono dei problemi nell'impostazione di rete, forse devo scollegare la lan?
<cristian_c> Leo98: fai una prova
<Leo98> cristian_c ho provato ma nulla, i problemi persistono, sto vicino al modem eppure non ci sono tacche, mentre mi riconosce i segnali dei vicini
<cristian_c> Leo98: beh, quello è un discorso diverso
<cristian_c> Leo98: avevo la wifi integrata sull'asus che non vedeva la mia rete, ma le altre sì
<cristian_c> Leo98: poi ho scoperto che occorreva cambiare canale wifi
<cristian_c> Leo98: mi sembra che il comando : iwlist chan
<cristian_c> mostri info utili
<Leo98> mi ha mostrato 14 canali con frequenze differenti
<cristian_c> Leo98: puoi pastebinnare?
<cristian_c> Leo98: riesci ad accedere alle impostazioni del tuo router?
<cristian_c> confronta i canaki
<cristian_c> canali
<Leo98> si scusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15147466/
<Leo98> cristian_c comunque si
<cristian_c> Leo98: il router quale canale wifi sta utilizzando?
<Leo98> Canale  auto(1)
<cristian_c> Leo98: la scheda wifi supporta il canale 1
<cristian_c> a quanto dice iwlist chan
<cristian_c> Leo98: come hai cercato di collegarti alla tua rete?
<Leo98> cristian_c ho cliccato sulla rete dell'elenco
<cristian_c> Leo98: quindi la mostra quella rete?
<Leo98> cristian_c la mostra, ma senza tacche
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo iwlist wlp3s0f0 scan
<cristian_c> Leo98: poi digita anche: dmesg | tail
<Leo98> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15147586/
<cristian_c> Leo98: ci sono due reti sul canale 1
<cristian_c> 'sorgente' e 'sorgente-ext'
<cristian_c> Leo98: per quanto riguarda il problema della grafica
<Leo98> cristian_c io ho un modem su un piano e un'altro che riflette il segnale
<cristian_c> ci sono dei messaggi minacciosi che si ripetono
<cristian_c> [ 3271.873829] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<cristian_c> Leo98: ah, quindi hai un repeater?
<Leo98> si
<cristian_c> Leo98: io ho avuto problemi con i repeater
<cristian_c> di riicezione e stabilità
<Leo98> cristian_c si anche io in precedenza, era successo che respingevano tutti i dispositivi entrambi, sono stato una settimana senza wifi
<cristian_c> Leo98: ti consigio di fare un test , appena potrai, con il pc vicino il router sorrgente e il repeater spento
<cristian_c> Leo98: sì, mi sembra che è come se si impallassero a vicenda
<cristian_c> anche perché
<cristian_c> tutti e due hanno: Quality=70/70  Signal level=58 dBm
<cristian_c> Leo98: quindi anche il repeater ha il segnale al massimo , 100%
<Leo98> cristian_c si, tra un pò provo un router si e uno no
<cristian_c> Leo98: meglio il test con l'originale, senza repeater
<cristian_c> da vicino
<cristian_c> Leo98: invece il dmesg come mostrato prima, ha rivelato dei messaggi minacciosi
<Leo98> quindi tornato alla scheda grafica, il problema sta nel fatto che i bus che collegano le cpu non riconoscono la scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> forse connessi con il problema del crash
<cristian_c> se hai notatè
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> 3271.873829] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<cristian_c> [ 3295.445539] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<cristian_c> [ 3357.562111] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<cristian_c> [ 3398.776365] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<cristian_c> Leo98: il bello è che questo messaggio viene spammato all'infinito dal kernel
<cristian_c> e secondo me lo manda in crash
<cristian_c> Leo98: non so, credo che la scheda grafica venga riconosciuta, ma per capirlo, digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15147809/
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai già installato i driver nvdia
<cristian_c> ti do un consiglio
<cristian_c> Leo98: intanto, come li hai installati i driver nvidia?
<Leo98> cristian_c non li ho installati perchè dovevo spegnere il server X ma non ci riuscivo
<cristian_c> Leo98: no no, ripeto
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<cristian_c> Leo98: confermo che li hai installati
<cristian_c> lshw non mente
<Leo98> e quindi?
<cristian_c> Leo98: e quindi hai installato i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> questo ti avevo domandato
<cristian_c> Leo98: tramite driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> o presi in altro modo?
<Leo98> cristian_c si li avevo scaricati dal sito Nvdia
<cristian_c> Leo98: male
<cristian_c> molto male
<cristian_c> Leo98: i problemi sono partiti da lì?
<Leo98> cristian_c intenti per il WIfi? non funzionava neanche prima
<cristian_c> Leo98: intendo il crash
<Leo98> cristian_c sisi il crash si
<cristian_c> Leo98: wifi non fungeva perché non avevi i driver
<cristian_c> che hai installato oggi
<cristian_c> Leo98: non scaricare i driver video dai siti
<cristian_c> Leo98: sono già presenti nei repo ufficiali per la tu< 840m
<cristian_c> e in ogni caso se non ci sono, vuol dire che non è supportata
<cristian_c> Leo98: ti consiglio di rimuovere completamente i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> e poi installarli eventualmente dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> tramite Driver aggiuntivi
<Leo98> cristian_c ahh ok, grazie, ora disinstallo
<cristian_c> Leo98: come li hai installati?
<Leo98> cristian_c tramite terminale, ho scaricato un .run
<Leo98> con sudo sh -/..
<cristian_c> Leo98: ok, devi ussre il run anche per disinstallarli
<cristian_c> Leo98: dove hai trovato le istruzioni di installazione?
<Leo98> cristian_c http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/340.46/README/installationandconfiguration.html
<Leo98> cristian_c ora devo andare, ti ringrazio per l'aiuto, se ti ritrovo online, ti informo dopo queste operazioni
<cristian_c> che carini , mancano le istruzioni di disinstallazione
<cristian_c> Leo98: ok
<cristian_c> Leo98: nel caso, prova anche blutetooth
<cristian_c> cià
<guest> ciao ragazzi non riesco a lanciare nautilus più di una volta, con gnome ho installato una estensione che permette di lanciare più istanze di una stessa applicazione cliccando su l'icona della dash è qualche giorno che sto utilizzanto i3 e ho appunto questo problema a lanciare più volte nautilus a anche gedit (apre nuove tab invece di nuove finestre)
<guest> se lancio nautilus dal terminale ovviamenta viene eseguito, ma se rieseguo il comando mi rimanda al nautilus già aperto mentre dovrebbe lanciare una nuova finestra
<guest> se voglio aprire più di una finestra con altre applicazioni che ne so firefox, funziona ma con nautilus e gedit no, perché se ho aperto nautilus nel primo workspace e voglio aprirlo un'altra volta nel secondo non lo lancia mentre con firefox si
<guest> con lo shortcut super+enter posso lanciare terminali all'infinito, mentre con nautilus rimane aperta solo una finestra
<sufian> salve avrei bisogno
<sufian> di un informazione
<sufian> si puo chiedere
<sufian> ?
<sufian> :)
<cristian_c> !chiedi | sufian
<ubot-it> sufian: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sufian> io attualmente possiedo linux mint
<sufian> sul pc
<sufian> ma mi piacerebbe saperne di piu su questo nuovo software e che cosa occorre per averlo?
<sufian> intendo cd chievetta usb o altro
<sufian> :)
<sufian> grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> sufian: a quale software ti riferisci?
<sufian> linux-mint
<cristian_c> !mint | sufian
<ubot-it> sufian: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<sufian> http://www.linuxmint.com/
<sufian> no ma io volevo supporto su questo su ubuntu
<sufian> cosa devo fare per averlo e che cosa mi occerre fare? queste sono le mie domande principale.
<cristian_c> sufian: qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> sufian: per avere mint o ubuntu?
<sufian> voglio cambiare da linux a ubuntu
<cristian_c> sufian: che pc hai?
<sufian> dell
<sufian> un po vecchio
<cristian_c> sufian: su su, quanto vecchio?
<sufian> hahah abbastannza
<sufian> ma ha 120gb di memoria interna
<cristian_c> sufian: beh, ma se non lo sappiamo
<akis24> urca..
<sufian> troppi vero?
<cristian_c> come facciamo a darti un consiglio?
<sufian> posso ottenere anche io il software ubuntu
<sufian> e che cosa mi occorre per averlo
<akis24> eh magari intendevi hard-disk da 120 gb
<cristian_c> sufian: cpu, ram e schda grafica
<cristian_c> sufian: dacci queste fondamentali informazioni
<sufian> ram so che è 6 o 4
<sufian> gb
<sufian> per il resto non so dirti
<sufian> hahaha
<sufian> comuqnue penso ce abbia una buona scheda grafica per ci sto installando call of dut ghost che occupa 23.0 GB
<cristian_c> sufian: qui non c'è niente da ridere
<cristian_c> sufian: ci servono informazioni precise
<cristian_c> sufian: che puoi tranquillamente recuperare
<sufian> mi puoi dare una dritta per favore!
<cristian_c> sufian: ma il pc è tuo?
<cristian_c> sufian: è fisso o portatile?
<sufian> logico che è mio ed è portatile.
<akis24> sufian: dicci il modello
<cristian_c> sufian: non diamo cose per scontato
<cristian_c> sufian: se è tuo avrai il manuale
<cristian_c> o comunque si recupera dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> se conosci il modello preciso
<sufian> ce scritto:PTA APPROVED MODEL 2006
<sufian> e questa la data della sua nscita
<akis24> sufian: si ma a noi serve il modello mica dobbiamo battezzarlo ..
<cristian_c> sufian: ma prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> akis24: lol
<sufian> nooo
<sufian> veramente
<sufian> http://www.tecnozoom.it/portatili/dell-latitude-d630.html
<sufian> trovato su internet
<Pippo2004> Buonasera  tutti
<Pippo2004> Volevo saper se è possibile creare un hotspot se si utlizza una chiavetta grazie
<sufian> scheda grafica NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M o Intel GMA950, hard disk da 60 a 160 GB.
<cristian_c> sufian: ok
<sufian> vi basta come info
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: intanto
<sufian> ??
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: sul pc di cui parli, con ubuntu 15.10, la connessione tramite modem 3g va?
<cristian_c> sufian: jn po' di pazienza
<sufian> ok grazie
<Pippo2004> chiavetta vodafone
<Pippo2004> funziona benissimo
<sufian> faccio a tempo di fumarmi una sigaretta?
<akis24> sufian: prova una live qualsiasi che preferisci  forse ideale sarebbe xubuntu ma anche ubuntu ci gira su quel pc
<akis24> !download | sufian
<ubot-it> sufian: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<sufian> basta che lo scarico e va lo stesso
<akis24> !derivate | sufian
<ubot-it> sufian: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> sufian: intel core Duo 2
<sufian> oppure ho delle specifiche passagi da seguire
<akis24> sufian:  scarica e masterizza il file iso su dvd oppure usb e poi provi da live
<sufian> tutto chiaro grazie
<akis24> bene auguri sufian
<cristian_c> sufian: segui la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu per l'installazione, e comunque prova in live prima di installare
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: ok
<sufian> ok grazie mille ragazzi
<Pippo2004> ho provato ad attivare l'hotspot ma non o trova nessun wifi
<sufian> siete stati gentile grazie veramente
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: e come l'hai attivato?
<Pippo2004> nell' impostazioni di rete
<cristian_c> !nm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: puoi farci vedere come hai fatto?
<Pippo2004> wireless attiva hotspot
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: da network manager?
<Pippo2004> in automatico mi ha dato nome rete e chiave di sicurezza
<Pippo2004> devo andare sul link?
<cristian_c> per ora no
<Pippo2004> quando?
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: sto cercando di capire come hai fatto
<cristian_c> come hai raggiunto quell'impostazione
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> ?
<Pippo2004> impostazioni di sistema - funzione rete -wirellss-usa come hotspot
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> beh, io ho solo 'connessioni di rete'
<Pippo2004> non ho capito ...non è possibile ?
<Pippo2004> devo scricare un software apposta?
<akis24> Pippo2004:  accanto " usa come hotspot " in basso hai anche  " configura " l'hai fatto ?
<Pippo2004> non lo trovo
<Pippo2004> ho connetti a rete nascosta
<akis24> Pippo2004:  versione di ubuntu ?
<Pippo2004> 15.1
<akis24> Pippo2004: tra le reti visibili nonla rilevi ?
<Pippo2004> n
<Pippo2004> no
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: mae hai detto che va
<cristian_c> ma se
<cristian_c> la connessione 3g
<Pippo2004> va come chiavetta
<Pippo2004> connesione hspa+
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: e allora il network manager dovrebbe mostrarla
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: puoi mostrarci una schermata?
<Pippo2004> come faccio ?
<Pippo2004> il network manager è un applicativo?
<franco> cristian_c Ciao, ho fatto le prove che mi avevi indicato, ho le immagini dell'avvio con disco secondario scollegato e il grub di Win 10 con il tasto e, potresti inviarmi il link per inviare le immagini?
<akis24> !image | franco
<ubot-it> franco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: l'applet del network manager
<cristian_c> !image | Pippo2004
<ubot-it> Pippo2004: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pippo2004> csl'applet
<Pippo2004> cosa eè l'applet ?
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: quella sul pannello
<cristian_c> Pippo2004: ma tu posta comunque una schermata del desktop
<Pippo2004> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !image | Pippo2004
<ubot-it> Pippo2004: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<franco> Cristian_c  https://imgur.com/a/9NGaB
<cristian_c> franco: ok
<cristian_c> franco: hai provato con disco xp scollegato?
<franco> cristian_c  Scollegando un disco si blocca alla fine del bios, scollegando il secondo appare la videata della foto
<cristian_c> franco: ma l'hai scollegato a pc spento?
<franco> certo
<cristian_c> franco: nella schermata si vede grub
<franco> scollegato prima un disco poi scollegando soltanto l'altro. Le foto non sono due?
<cristian_c> franco: io intendo, se scolleghi il secondo disco con xp, e scegli winz10 nel grub, che cosa succede?
<cristian_c> ne ho vista una di foto
<cristian_c> ah, ce ne sono due
<cristian_c> viata ora
<cristian_c> franco: comunque, oggi ho visto i tuoi fdisk e parted
<cristian_c> franco: in effetti il secondo disco ha una partizione ntfs di boot
<cristian_c> franco: poi ho visto che hai parecchie partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> non solo due
<cristian_c> ma parecchie
<franco> 6 partizioni: disco a: W10, Ubuntu, datic, Swap,  disco b XP, dati
<franco> NTFS dati e Ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco: ?
<franco> cristian_c si??
<cristian_c> franco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15145775/
<cristian_c> quella da 70 GB cos'è?
<cristian_c> e quella da 400 GB?
<cristian_c> franco: e poi, la 112 GB?
<cristian_c> e la 60 GB?
<franco> ora vedo con gparted dove mi è + familiare
<cristian_c> franco: beh, però le dimensioni delle partizioni te le ricorderai
<cristian_c> a cosa corrispondono
<cristian_c> franco: tra l'altro, da ubuntu, puoi pure entrarci nelle ntfs
<franco> certo,  stavo correggendo quando hai scritto
<Pippo2004> buona notte alla prossima Grazie a tutti
<franco> cristian_c https://imgur.com/n8M9BtD  sda1 W10, sda2 ubuntu, sda 5 dati, sda6 swap
<cristian_c> franco: e sucsdb?
<cristian_c> su sdb
<franco> su sdb: sdb1 ntf dati, su sdb5 xp
<franco> su sdb: sdb1 ntf dati, su sdb5 ntf xp
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uhm, devo guardare l'immagine di prima
<cristian_c> franco: allora.
<cristian_c> qual è lo uuid di winz 10?
<cristian_c> e quale quello di xp?
<franco> uuid???
<cristian_c> sì
<franco> uuid chi è costui?
<franco> cosa è l'uuid?
<cristian_c> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID
<franco> dove dovrei cercarli?
<cristian_c> franco: intanto, riesci ad accedere alle partizioni ntfs da ubuntu?
<franco> si dove si vedono i files di win?
<cristian_c> franco: hai mai aperto il file manager?
<franco> un nome familiare mi pare di si, è di win vero?
<franco> ma mai da ubuntu
<franco> ora sono in ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco: il gestore file
<cristian_c> l'hai mai aperto?
<cristian_c> su ubuntu
<franco> no
<franco> non si accede dalla cartella home?
<franco> vedo tutte le cartelle di win
<cristian_c> franco: ottmo
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> franco: ls -l /media | pastebinit
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15150924/
<cristian_c> franco: ls -l /media/franco500 | pastebinit
<franco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15150959/
<stresss> ciao a tutti
<stresss> io dovrei, partendo da mac, creare una live per poter entrare su un pc e recuperare dei dati da windows, solo successivamente, installar  ubuntu
<stresss> posso procedere scaricando unetbootin per mac e poi caricare li l'immagine su usb e recuperare tutto facendo il boot dal pc dalla udb?
<cristian_c> franco: trovaticgli uuid
<cristian_c> trovati gli uuid
<cristian_c> drwx------ 1 franco500 franco500 4096 feb 20 16:32 7034D7BF34D7870E
<cristian_c> drwx------ 1 franco500 franco500 8192 feb 20 16:32 DCC2CFD2C2CFAED8
<cristian_c> però io vedo due sole partizioni, non quattro
<franco> ah!!
<cristian_c> franco: le altre due dove sono finite
<cristian_c> ?
<franco> non saranno le due di win?
<cristian_c> franco: e queste due sono quelle dati o quelle di sistema?
<cristian_c> franco: https://imgur.com/a/9NGaB
<franco> ma le due franco500 non sono sullo stesso disco che sarebbe A da 500 gb?
<cristian_c> stresss: la possibilità di dual boot è contemplata?
<cristian_c> franco: scusa, ma io secondo disco è collegato?
<cristian_c> il
<franco> Cristian-C certo
<franco> cristian-c io vedo due cartelle con dentro due windows su due partizioni diverse
<franco> sono senzaltro una di w10 e l'altra di xp
<cristian_c> franco: però mancano le due ntfs dati
<cristian_c> franco: ma quante ne vedi nel gestore file?
<cristian_c> sulla colonna sinistra
<cristian_c> franco: ma sicuro che DCC2CFD2C2CFAED8 sia xp?
<franco> https://imgur.com/Je8oo12
<franco> cristian_c sul vol da 70 c'è w10 sul volume da 52 c'è xp
<cristian_c> franco: dati c e dati sdb le vedo in nautilus
<cristian_c> ma non sono montate
<cristian_c> franco: comunque, avevo chiesto:
<cristian_c> franco: ma sicuro che DCC2CFD2C2CFAED8 sia xp?
<franco> cristian_c  no è w10, lo vedo in alto sulla videata che ti ho spedito, c'è la cartella amd che non è ancora presente su xp
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> franco: quindi nella foto del grub apparentemente non vedo errori di uuid
<cristian_c> franco: se guardi la prima foto: https://imgur.com/a/9NGaB
<cristian_c> vedrai che c'ècl'uuid di win10
<cristian_c> anche se tu dici che parte xp
<cristian_c> ovvero DCC2CFD2C2CFAED8
<cristian_c> franco: hai uno strano 'disco floppy'
<franco> ma nel grub si vede w10 ma parte xp che ho ricaricato dopo w10
<cristian_c> O.o
<franco> strano floppy?
<cristian_c> franco: hai un lettore floppy nel pc?
<franco> si
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-21
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<franco> praticamente dei due win caricati su due dischi diversi parte solo quello caricato per ultimo
<cristian_c> franco: che cosa intendi con 'caricato'?
<franco> installato
<cristian_c> franco: le due partizioni daticche uuid hanno?
<cristian_c> franco: le voci di grub fanno partire quello che è contenuto nella voce di grub
<cristian_c> infatti premendo 'e', esce tutto quello che viene fatto quando si seleziona la voce
<franco> dalla videata che ti ho mandato se clicco su datic e e datisdb in alto non compare alcun numero ma il nome di sotto
<cristian_c> franco: sì, ok ma ora sono montate?
<franco> sono accessibi ed i files si aprono
<cristian_c> franco: blkid | pastebinit
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15151331/
<cristian_c> ok, sono tutti e 4 diversi gli uuid
<cristian_c> franco: non so quanto possa essere utile, ma o reinstalli il grub
<cristian_c> oppure utilizzi boot repair
<cristian_c> !grub | franco
<ubot-it> franco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<franco> il grub non è reinstallato con sudo grub-install /dev/sda     e sudo update-grub
<franco> comunque leggero i link e domani ti faccio sapere, ma ho l'impressione che possa esserci qualche incompatibilità data dai due  dischi  separati, pensi possa essere?
<cristian_c> franco: beh, hai detto che anche senza secondo disco, winz10 non parte
<cristian_c> quindi...
<cristian_c> franco: ma ora che ci penso
<cristian_c> xp non è installato come primaria nel disco principale
<cristian_c> e magari la tabella
<cristian_c> però non so
<franco> pensi che reinstallando il grub possa cambiare qualcosa??
<cristian_c> franco: in pratica hai installato xp in una partizione logica, che non va bene
<cristian_c> va installato su partizione primaria
<cristian_c> franco: tu prova a reinstallare grub
<franco> si è una logica, effettivamente
<cristian_c> franco: io vado, notte
<franco> ok a domani, grazie
<Guest86042> ciao,ho un problema sul pc,non si avvia.5 secondi poi si spegne.cosa può essere?
<Guest86042> ieri sono riuscito ad avviarlo dopo tantissimi tentativi e una volta avviato tutto OK
<Guest86042> sembrerebbe un problema di alimentazione, ma ho controllato le tensioni e sono tutte Ok
<Guest86042> ho provato anche a togliere le ram,stessa cosa e nessun bip
<Guest86042> nessuno?
<lucagt> ciao ragazzi....ho appena installato ubu15.10 32 bit su un pc scaleo p ......nn riesco a capire come installare drive video audio......ho letto che se si va su impostazioni sistema ce un punto dove ci sosno delle cicenze libere di drive...ma da me nn compaiono,,,aiutoooooo
<Carlin0> lucagt, che scheda video hai ?
<lucagt> ci guardo
<lucagt> ndivia 7000 gt
<lucagt> anzi scusa
<lucagt> ati radeon express 200
<lucagt> http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/content/QuicksearchResult.asp?q=ms-7293vp&btnG.x=0&btnG.y=0
<lucagt> qui ce l elenco dei drive
<Carlin0> se ubuntu non ti propone driver proprietari è al 90% non c'è ne sono disponibili
<lucagt> per installarlo ho dovuto mettere un off su un parametro
<lucagt> dici che puo essere quello?
<Carlin0> lucagt, ma il problema qual'è?
<lucagt> che ho una risoluzione bassa e nn ho audio e video decenti
<lucagt> ora provo a installare il 14.4
<Sax_N> Buongiorno qualcuno può darmi qualche informazione?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Sax_N
<ubot-it> Sax_N: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sax_N> Sto cercando di capire se posso installare Linux Ubuntu sull' Asus Eee pc
<Sax_N> ma essendo poco avvezzo alla tecnologia ho qualche difficoltà
<Carlin0> Sax_N, serve sapere le caratteristiche del pc come cpu ram e scheda video
<Sax_N> e dove le trovo?
<lucagt> quindi ???? nessuno sa come fare?
<cristian_c> lucagt: ohhh, calma
<Carlin0> Sax_N, nel libretto delle istruzioni o nel pc stesso
<lucagt> son calmissimo
<Sax_N> bene, sono sul pc
<Sax_N> dove devo andare?
<cristian_c> lucagt: bene, allora evita di esternare il contrario
<Carlin0> Sax_N, non pretenderai mica che conosca tutti i pc ..
<Sax_N> eheheh mi ero illuso!
<Carlin0> Sax_N, sei su ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> Sax_N: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<Sax_N> ???
<akis24> Sax_N: su quel genere di portatili se ci gira lubuntu gia' sarebbe un successo .. quindi scaricati lubuntu  masterizza  e prova da disco live
<Sax_N> ok grazie!
<Leo98> cristian_c buon giorno, sei disponibile?
<Carlin0> !tizio | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Leo98> ho un problema con la  scheda wirless.  product: MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<Leo98>                 vendor: MEDIATEK Corp.
<lucagt> cecchini virgilio????
<Leo98> i driver non sono installati, e sulla compatibilità hardware di ubuntu risulta compatibile
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai rimosso i driver nvidia?
<Leo98> cristian_c ho riformattato il pc perchè non ci riuscivo, il problema è che ora non riesco ad installare il driver wirless come ieri
<cristian_c> Leo98: sei su 15.10?
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma tanto se non provi senza repeater
<Leo98> cristian_c con kubuntu 15.10
<Leo98> cristian_c ci ho provato ieri sera, ma anche se riconosce i router non si connette, se lo spengo rimane attivo
<cristian_c> Leo98: molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> scarichi quello zip
<cristian_c> crei una cartella, ci estrai il contenuto dello zip
<cristian_c> enttri nella cartella con cd da terminale
<cristian_c> dai i permessi di esecuzione al file install
<cristian_c> e lanci il file install, sempre da terminale
<cristian_c> Leo98: avevi provato con quei driver?
<cristian_c> Leo98: e bluetooth andava invece?
<Leo98> cristian_c si ma questa volta mi dava degli errori
<cristian_c> Leo98: ?
<Leo98> cristian_c un momento, ripeto la procedura e pastbinno
<cristian_c> O.o
<Leo98> cristian_c comunque i driver Nvidia li ho scaricati dal gestore di driver, poichè mi dava quel tipo di driver come consigliato. Lo avevo rimesso anche ora, poi ho riprovato la procedura di installazione ed è crashato, ora ho rimesso  X.org come driver predefinito, che era quello iniiale. Sono riuscito a riavviare l'installazione e ora mi ritrovo al
<Leo98>  punto di ieri, mi riconosce le reti
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai detto che avevi installato tramite .run
<Leo98> cristian_c no ti avevo detto che l'installazione non ero riuscito a farla perchè non sapevo come disattivare il server x
<cristian_c> Leo98: rilwggiti il log
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Leo98: i driver risulavao installati
<Leo98> cristian_c si perchè tu mi avevi detto che lo avevo installato, quindi pensavo si fosse installato a mia insaputa, invece lo avevo installato tramite il gestore di driver, però comunque mi si impalla il pc, e quindi ora ho rimesso quello originale X.org
<cristian_c> Leo98: beh, in ogni caso, potresti installare i driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> e disattivarli da nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> lasciando attivi soltanto i driver intel
<cristian_c> cosa che è più complessa da fare con i driver open
<cristian_c> Leo98: e ora come hai installato i driver wifi?
<Leo98> cristian_c ho appena controllato e risulta attivo solo intel
<cristian_c> Leo98: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> Leo98: da dove hai controllato?
<Leo98> i driver li ho installati come ieri, è strano, ci avevo provado stamane ma mi dava degli errori di scrittura
<Leo98> dall'applicazione nvidia settings
<cristian_c> Leo98: puoi usare nvidia settings solo con i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> non con quelli di xorg
<cristian_c> nvidia-settings viene installato insieme ai driver nvidia in Driver aggiuntivi
<Leo98> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15155116/
<cristian_c> Leo98: spiacente, ma stai usando i driver nvidia, non quelli di xorg
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Leo98> a livello di interfaccia mi risulta xorg
<cristian_c> Leo98: temo che ci sia qualcosa che non quadra
<cristian_c> Leo98: dopo aver reinstallato l'os, hai scaricato anche il run?
<Leo98> nono
<cristian_c> Leo98: se hai riavviato, non hai reinstallato gli open
<cristian_c> non risulta comunque
<cristian_c> Leo98: e la doppia gpu si disattiva manualmente da nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> non è in automatico
<cristian_c> Leo98: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155143/
<cristian_c> Leo98: rfkill list && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Leo98: poi, fatto questo, riprova a rifare la connessione wifi e digita ancora: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> pastebinna tutto quanto
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155155/
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: è andato in crash?
<Leonardo98> Nono, sto provando il wifi, almeno se mi devi scrivere qualcosa leggo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: hai detto di avere zero tacche nell'applet
<cristian_c> posta dmesg | tail
<Leonardo98> No ora me le visualizza le tacche, il problema è che non mi si connette, ci sono dei problemi con la configurazione ip, che dice non disponibile  cristian_c
<cristian_c> posta dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Leonardo98: ma sei vicino al router?
<cristian_c> con repeater spento?
<biagiobuglione> Buongiorno.
<Leonardo98> cristian_c Sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> posta dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> nel senso, digitalo, e salvati l'output
<cristian_c> e poi lo posti
<biagiobuglione> Chiedo un aiuto in quanto è da due giorni che ho voluto installate ubuntu 15.10 in sostituzione a windows 10. Ad installazione eseguita il pc si riavvia e mi dice che non è presente alcun sistema operativo. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: pessima scelta
<biagiobuglione> Grazie :) l'ho capito troppo tardi
<cristian_c> 'in sostituzione' <- era sufficiente un dual boot
<biagiobuglione> Lo so. Ho fatto un errore. Ma è rimediabile ?
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: hai ancora qualche partizione di windows?
<cristian_c> sul disco
<biagiobuglione> no nulla di nulla
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155231/
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: hai brasato l'intera tabella?
<biagiobuglione> Si : (
<cristian_c> Leo98: forse è meglio un dmesg intero
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: se hai disco di ripristino, magari pupi far qualcosa
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, per ripristino partizioni windows, non è qui che devi rivolgerti
<biagiobuglione> Ma a questo punto ripristinare solamente ubuntu come unico SO si può? Non è la prima volta che mi capita di mettere su ubuntu e non ho mai avuto questi problemi
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: ma sei assolutamente sicuro di aver cancellato tutte le partizioni?
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: come hai fatto ad accertartene?
<cristian_c> che cos'hai fatto esattamente nella procedura d'installazione?
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155281/
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155281/
<cristian_c> 'Leo98: forse è meglio un dmesg intero'
<cristian_c> Leo98: tu hai digitato 'dmesg | tail'
<cristian_c> Leo98: tail ti mostra solo la coda del dmesg
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155305/ cristian_c
<biagiobuglione> Perchè sono rientrato ora con il Dvd live cliccando su prova ubuntu e dove illustra le partizioni fa vedere solo due opzioni:  "installa a fianco ubuntu 15.10" o "cancella il disco e installa ubuntu 15.10".. poi ora dice anche "il firmware di questo computer ha avviato il programma di installazione in modalità UEFI ma sembra ci siano altri sistemi
<biagiobuglione> operativi installati che utilizzano la modalità di compatibilità BIOS.". nel mio caso, che vorreei solo ubuntu, cos'è meglio fare?
<Leo98> cristian_c lo vuoi intero senza la lan? questa ero collegato al router tramite lan
<cristian_c> 0.118746] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<cristian_c> Leo98: se hai provato anche con wifi, va bene così
<cristian_c> visto che hai detto di non aver riscontrato differenze senza e con
<Leo98> cristian_c quindi?
<cristian_c> [    1.109643] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<cristian_c> 1.727171] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0489, idProduct=e069
<cristian_c> [    1.727172] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<cristian_c> [    1.727173] usb 1-4: Product: BT
<cristian_c> [    1.727174] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: MediaTek
<lisey_1313> salve ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc, ubuntu 14.04 ma non riesco a entrare più nelle partizioni dedicate a windows
<cristian_c>    14.750178] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<cristian_c> [   14.750181] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<cristian_c> [   14.752316] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<cristian_c> 18.646036] bbswitch: version 0.7
<cristian_c> [   18.646042] bbswitch: Found integrated VGA device 0000:00:02.0: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0
<cristian_c> [   18.646048] bbswitch: Found discrete VGA device 0000:04:00.0: \_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PEGP
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: il gestore file le visualizza?
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: di che pc si tratta?
<lisey_1313> no cristian_c
<lisey_1313> dice che ha un problema
<lisey_1313> ibernazione
<cristian_c>  18.646059] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150619/nsarguments-95)
<cristian_c> [   18.646149] bbswitch: detected an Optimus _DSM function
<cristian_c> [   18.646160] bbswitch: Succesfully loaded. Discrete card 0000:04:00.0 is on
<lisey_1313> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/lisapc/54E2847BE284635A: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: entra in windows e disattiva il fastboot / ibernazione ibrida
<lisey_1313> non riesco ad entrare
<cristian_c> Leo98: quindi la scheda nvidia è attiv<
<lisey_1313> aspe amore
<lisey_1313> scusatemi ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> Leo98: e ci sono gli stessi problemi di kernel panic dovuti a bbswitch
<Leo98> cristian_c si ma non capisco che collegamento ci sia tra scheda nvidia e il wirless, e poi se ho doppia gpu perchè non potrei usarla?
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: non riesci a riavviare e selezionare windows in avvio del pc?
<lisey_1313> cristian_c:  esatto
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: molto velocemente, quando accendi il pc cosa vedi?
<lisey_1313> esce subito ubuntu senza il grub
<lisey_1313> non riesco da qui a modificare il grub
<cristian_c> Leo98: mi riferivo ai problemi che avevi continuato a lamentare
<cristian_c> e alle cose che avevi detto
<Leo98> cristian_c ahh ok, no pensavo ci fosse qualche collegamento possibile tra le due cose, ma non capivo come
<cristian_c> 268.322436] ==>MT76x0_WLAN_ChipOnOff(): OnOff:1 pAd->WlanFunCtrl.word = 0x0, Reg-WlanFunCtrl=0xff000202
<cristian_c> [  268.322438] WlanFunCtrl.word = 0xffff0203
<cristian_c> [  268.322494] MACVersion = 0x76502000
<cristian_c> [  268.322501] <== MT76x0_WLAN_ChipOnOff():  pAd->WlanFunCtrl.word = 0xffff0203, Reg->WlanFunCtrl=0xffff0f03!
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: ok
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: allora, hai installato ubuntu dopo windows, o il contrario?
<lisey_1313> si così
<lisey_1313> mi aiutò krabador
<cristian_c> 268.322436] ==>MT76x0_WLAN_ChipOnOff(): OnOff:1 pAd->WlanFunCtrl.word = 0x0, Reg-WlanFunCtrl=0xff000202
<cristian_c> [  268.322438] WlanFunCtrl.word = 0xffff0203
<cristian_c> [  268.322494] MACVersion = 0x76502000
<cristian_c> [  268.322501] <== MT76x0_WLAN_ChipOnOff():  pAd->WlanFunCtrl.word = 0xffff0203, Reg->WlanFunCtrl=0xffff0f03!
<cristian_c> [  268.329289] Firmware file "mt76x0.bin" Found
<cristian_c> [  268.329291] bulk_tx_ep = 2
<cristian_c> [  268.330009] mt7630e 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0f0: renamed from wlan0
<cristian_c> [  268.330711] mtk_usb_reset
<lisey_1313> come faccio a rientrare in windows e togliere il fastboot?
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: quindi, se il grub non appare, e hai installato ubuntu dopo
<lisey_1313> si
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: all'accensione, premi ossessivamente il tasto shift destro
<cristian_c> o il tasto esc
<lisey_1313> ok
<cristian_c> subito dopo la schermata del logo, al momento giusti
<cristian_c> giusto
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: e dovrebbe apparirti il grub
<lisey_1313> e scelgo windows?
<lisey_1313> e da la tolgo il fastboot e ho fatto?
<cristian_c>  268.459432] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'MT7650E234.bin'
<cristian_c> [  268.459556] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 112.3
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: sì
<lisey_1313> grazie mille
<lisey_1313> buona domenica
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: ovviamente non potrai usufruire dell'avvio rapido
<cristian_c> in windows
<lisey_1313> grazie
<lisey_1313> poi posso modificare il grub e scegliere windows come prima opzione?
<cristian_c> Leo98: ecco: 270.080407] mtk_io_read32 error(-110), reg=730, value=ffffffff
<cristian_c> Leo98: quest'errore viene spammato abbondantemente nel log
<lisey_1313> intendo avvio in default di windows cristian_c
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: sì
<lisey_1313> grazie
<lisey_1313> gentilissimo
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: però , per fare ciò, occorre mettere mano alla comfigurazione del grub
<Leo98> cristian_c quindi che problema è?
<cristian_c> lisey_1313: in ogni caso, puoi passare qui quando ci avrai a che fare
<lisey_1313> grazie
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai notato l'errore 110?
<cristian_c> Leo98: eppure, poi:
<cristian_c> 1592.222246] wlp3s0f0: authenticated
<cristian_c> [ 1592.222375] mt7630e 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0f0: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use
<Leo98> cristian_c quindi la connessione cade
<cristian_c> Leo98: sembra di sì
<cristian_c> Leo98: puoi fare un'ultima prova?
<cristian_c> Leo98: prova a riconnetterti e riaggiorna il dmesg?
<Leo98> cristian_c a connettermi al WIfi? stacco la lan?
<cristian_c> Leo98: come preferisci
<cristian_c> ma anche con la lan collegata
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai notato differenze senza e con lan?
<Leo98> nella coda? cristian_c
<cristian_c> Leo98: vediamo il dmsg
<cristian_c> dmesg
<cristian_c> intero, aggiornato
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155598/ con lan
<cristian_c> Leo98: lo dico anche perché il 110 non appare più, quindi volevo capire di più
<cristian_c> [ 4092.103870] wlp3s0f0: authenticate with 00:26:5a:78:54:af
<cristian_c> [ 4092.117955] wlp3s0f0: send auth to 00:26:5a:78:54:af (try 1/3)
<cristian_c> [ 4092.119721] wlp3s0f0: authenticated
<cristian_c> [ 4092.119852] mt7630e 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0f0: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma stai usando wep?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Leo98: in router è attualmente in wep o wpa?
<cristian_c> e la connessione nel network manager pure?
<Leo98> cristian_c senti, non centra nulla, ma mi si scarica la batteria velocemente, peggio di windows, come faccio ad aumentare l'autonomia?
<cristian_c> Leo98: facile, disattiva la nvidia
<Leo98> cristian_c la chiave è WEP
<cristian_c> Leo98: ecco
<cristian_c> e dillo prima
<cristian_c> che usavi wep
<Leo98> cristian_c come la disattivo ahahaha, qui sull'interfaccia grafica di ndvidia settings mi compare attivato solo la gpu intel
<cristian_c> Leo98: ogni volta che approdondiamo, scopriamo cose nuove .... -__
<cristian_c> Leo98: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> Leo98: intanto per il wifi, non puoi impostare wpa?
<Leo98> come posto la schermata? Ora vedo
<cristian_c> Leo98: perché usi una chiave wep sul router (notoriamente insicura e bucabilissima)?
<cristian_c> !image | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Leo98> cristian_c scusa l'ignoranza, come si fanno gli screen su linux?
<cristian_c> Leo98: vari modi
<cristian_c> o da applicazione screenshot
<cristian_c> o tramite tasto stamp
<Leo98> cristian_c http://imgur.com/FF7WCTw
<Leo98> cristian_c se la metto WPA ci possono essere problemi con gli altri dispositivi, quali cellulari e pcfisso e console?
<cristian_c> Leo98: seleziona il 352 consigliato e poi lo disattivi da nvidia settings
<cristian_c> Leo98: e poi la schermata non riguarda nvidia settings
<cristian_c> Leo98: chi ti ha detto certe cose a proposito di wpa?
<cristian_c> wpa c'è da circa dieci anni
<cristian_c> o forse più
<Leo98> cristian_c gli altri dentro casa che hanno paura di possibili complicanze
<cristian_c> Leo98: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access
<cristian_c> wep è sconsigliato in assoluto
<cristian_c> Il protocollo è stato creato in risposta alle numerose falle che i ricercatori hanno trovato nel sistema di sicurezza precedente, il Wired Equivalent Privacy (WEP), sebbene una ricerca condotta nel 2008 abbia portato alla luce dei difetti anche nell'implementazione del WPA.[1]
<Leo98> cristian_c quindi con linux va in blocco la connessione per motivi di sicurezza
<cristian_c> tra l'altro wpa prevede una chiave (password) con un numero di caretteri doppi rispetto wep, quindi hai voglua con il brute force...
<Leo98> cristian_c ho fatto quella cosa con nvidia http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155726/
<cristian_c> Leo98: cioè cosa?
<cristian_c> Leo98: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Leo98> Leo98: seleziona il 352 consigliato e poi lo disattivi da nvidia settings
<Leo98> Leo98: e poi la schermata non riguarda nvidia settings
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155749/
<cristian_c>  nvidia-prime                                  0.8.1                                      amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma hai riavviato il pc dopo aver applicato le modifiche?
<Leo98> no..
<cristian_c> quando si cambia driver video, è inevitabile
<Leo98> ci rivediamo tra qualche secondo
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155792/
<cristian_c> Leo98: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> Leo98: e se lanci sudo nvidia-settings
<cristian_c> cosa esce?
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155807/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> Leo98: oooohhhh
<cristian_c> ora la nvidia è disattivata
<Leo98> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15155818/ e poi mi si apre le settings
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai visto che non compare più nell'ouput di lshw -C video?
<cristian_c> output
<Leo98> sisi ho visto
<Leo98> comunque nel frattempo è scomparsa l'icona delle reti dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo nvidia-settings senza pastebinit
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai fatto aggiornamenti del kernel?
<cristian_c> (aggiornamenti di sistema)
<Leo98> la stessa cosa succede e mi si apre l'interfaccia grafica del nvidia settings
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo nvidia-settings, e nella schermata che appare controlla quali gpu ci sono
<Leo98> solo intel
<cristian_c> Leo98: comunque, hai fatto aggiornamenti di sistema?
<Leo98> si stamattina dopo aver reinstallato l'os
<cristian_c> Leo98: se hai solo l'intel attiva dovrebbero migliorare le temperature e l'autonomia del portatile (durata della batteria)
<Leo98> si ma ora non c'è più il pannello delle reti
<cristian_c> Leo98: lshw -C network
<Leo98> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155871/
<cristian_c> Leo98: ogni volta che si aggiorna il kernel, vanno ricompilati i driver wifi e bt scaricati
<cristian_c> a meno che non rientrino nel sistema dkms
<cristian_c> di ricompilazione automatica
<cristian_c> Leo98: rfkill list
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155887/
<cristian_c> Leo98: comunque, il bluetooth va?
<cristian_c> non l'hai mai detto :P
<Leo98> cristian_c http://imgur.com/jh4W7zk vedi è scomparsa l'icona delle reti
<Leo98> cristian_c bluethoot http://imgur.com/UwVbZnN
<cristian_c> Leo98: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15155933/
<cristian_c> Leo98: comunque: systemctl restart network, dovrebbe chiederti la password
<cristian_c> Port 4: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=btusb, 480M
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=btusb, 480M
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e8d:763f MediaTek Inc.
<Leo98> eonardo@leonardo-TP500LNG:~$ systemctl restart network
<Leo98> Failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Leo98: comunque: systemctl restart networking
<Leo98> non è successo nulla
<cristian_c> Leo98: non ti ha chiesto la password?
<Leo98> sisi
<cristian_c> non è stato stampato nulla nel terminale?
<Leo98> no
<cristian_c> Leo98: sudo systemctl restart network-manager
<Leo98> niente ora neanche la pass
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah, vabbé, è normale
<cristian_c> che non te la richieda
<cristian_c> se l'è presa già poco fa
<Leo98> è ricomparsa l'icona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> :)
<Leo98> ci aggiorniamo tra qualche minuto, vado a pranzare, scusami cristian_c
<Leo98> cristian_c comunque ora mi risulta senza tacche la rete
<cristian_c> Leo98: vai tranquillo
<Leo98> cristian_c quindi per il wifi basterebbe cambiare la chiave in wpa?
<cristian_c> Leo98: il wep va complicare le cose
<cristian_c> Leo98: un dmesg aiuterebbe
<cristian_c> Leo98: e in ogni caso, ti consiglio di testare anche in varie sessioni
<cristian_c> s
<ufalc> salve gente una domanda... con Wine si possono lanciare i giochi che girano su PC? oppure esiste un altro metodo? altra domanda ho scaricato la versione ubunto 14.04 remix di Antonio Cantaro, in questa versione è gia presente Wine ma ci sta una icone dove dice configura wine.. lo devo configurare o è gia tutto apposto?
<cristian_c> se la grafica resta intel, e se scalda meno, consuma meno e dura di più
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma poi, quale pc è?
<cristian_c> !buntu | ufalc
<ubot-it> ufalc: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<ufalc> ok scusate.. credevo era tutta una grande famiglia hehehehe comunque Ubuntu è il top
<Leo98> cristian_c è un asus TP500L
<cristian_c> ufalc: non è questione di meglio o peggio, qui si da supporto ufficiale solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> *supporto.
<cristian_c> Leo98: ok
<cristian_c> Leo98: se non sbaglio cpu haswell
<cristian_c> ma che cpu è?
<cristian_c> Leo98: cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Leo98> cristian_c i7-4510U
<Leo98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15156357/
<ufalc> ci ho inteso.. e io non me ne intendo sorry.. io credevo che Ubuntu fosse uno.. poi la versione in questione fosse per quelli come me, che non ne capiscono tanto e fosse solo arricchita di alcuni programmi che latromodo dovrebbero essere scaricati manualmentre...
<cristian_c> de core e quattro thread
<cristian_c> poi a volte è vero, che gli i7 su linux possono pure dare problemi
<cristian_c> sopratutto energetici
<Leo98> cristian_c tutto ciò è un invito a tornare a win?
<cristian_c> ufalc: nulla ti vieta di installarti i programmi che preferisci personalmente, per evitare di sovraccaricare la distro con applicazioni non desiderate
<cristian_c> oppure di baxkupparti l'os, in modo da potertelo reinstallare in caso fosse necessario
<cristian_c> ufalc: ma in generale, se non scade il supporto a una determinata versione non aggiornando, non hai necessità di formattare come avviene solitamente su winz
<cristian_c> sulle distro linux, intendo
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma sei in dual boot?
<ufalc> cristian_c hai ragione.. per ora uso questo e appena ne capisco un po di piu, vado con ubuntu originale e mi creo il mio pacchetto di programmi che mi servono,
<Leo98> cristian_c nono.. only linux
<cristian_c> Leo98: male
<cristian_c> Leo98: linux è alternativo, non sostitutivo
<cristian_c> il dual boot secondo me è l'ideale per l'utente medio
<Leo98> cristian_c il problema è che non riuscivo con il dual boot, con windows 10 hanno reso tutto un incubo
<cristian_c> Leo98: beh, co uefi sì, ma è risolvibile
<cristian_c> con
<cristian_c> Leo98: l'unica rinuncia è quella al fastboot (ibernazione ibrida), nel  caso tu debba accedere alle partizioni winz da ubuntu
<ufalc> Leo98: io non me ne intendo molto, ma credo di non ritornare mai piu a Windows.... se incasino tutto reinstallo Ubuntu pulito e ricomincio.... basta a essere schiavizzati ogni qualvolta si scarica un programma con mille paure di virus, di barre che appaiono inpiegabilmente e varie clessidre che girano
<Carlin0> è bene tenere anche win se lo si ha
<Leo98> quindi ora per reinstallare win in dual boot, come faccio?
<cristian_c> ufalc: tipo se hai uno scanner non supportato su linux, che fai?
<cristian_c> Leo98: un attimo
<ufalc> ma io parlo per me... intanto lo scanner non lo tengo  hehehehe e se anche dovesse capitare una cosa del genere ne comprerei un altro (y)
<cristian_c> Leo98: entri in live, riduci partizioni, ma comunque se posti una schermata dall'utility delle partizioni, è meglio
<Carlin0> ufalc, cmq win l'hai pagato , rasarlo non ha senso
<cristian_c> ufalc: ehhh, ma dovresti comunque controllare la compatibilità hardware
<cristian_c> ufalc: e se avessi comunque altre periferiche da utilizzare, sarebbe sempre un terno al lotto
<ufalc> no il pc me lo sono costrito io heheh oddio, ho acquistato i pezzi e me lo sono assemblato.. ho scaricato tutte le distribizioni Ubuntu e derivate,... col tempo sceglierò quella che fa al mio caso
<cristian_c> ufalc: e se ti manca un software, non puoi risolvere sempre tutto con wine
<cristian_c> se magari di quel software non esistono versioni linux o alternative similari
<ufalc> si su questo hai ragione.. ma io il pc lo uso solo per scaricare, vedere film, creare video,  e a volte giocarci, ma di solito usavo Mame da vecchio anno76 quale sono heheheheheh
<cristian_c> ufalc: se ci giochi, steam non ti basterà
<ufalc> quindi per me Ubuntu va benissimo, anxzi.... se tutti istallassero Ubuntu la macchia diventerebbe ancora piu produttiva e tanti problemi verrebbero risolti
<cristian_c> visto che la selezione di giochi linux è comunque limitata
<cristian_c> e wine non fa miracoli, può andare come no, e non con le stesse prestazioni, anche per questioni di driver
<cristian_c> che non sono perfettamente alle controparti winz di nvidia e amd
<cristian_c> *perfettamente allineati
<cristian_c> Leo98: nel web dicono che il tp500l ha storicamente problemi di riconoscimento touchpad su ubuntu?
<ufalc> ma su Ubuntu si puo istallare Mame? che tu sappia?
<cristian_c> a te va bene? (magari hanno risolto con il kernel della 15.10)
<cristian_c> !mame
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mame'
<cristian_c> !info mame
<ubot-it> mame (source: mame): Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator (MAME). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.160-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 15571 kB, installed size 80493 kB
<cristian_c> pare di sì
<ufalc> wooo grande, esiste una guida ufficiale da seguire?
<Carlin0> sudo apt install mame
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma tp500l è il transformer con il touch?
<ufalc> hehehe Carino0 ti ringrazio, sta scaricando.
<Leo98> cristian_c si è vero, però non so come oggi riesco a usare il touchpad più o meno con tutte le funzioni, comunque si è il transformer
<ufalc> bisogna configuralrlo o lo apro e lo trovo come in win?
<cristian_c> ufalc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Mame
<Leo98> cristian_c sto sul partizionamento, ho 1.5 TB di HD, mi consigli di fare metà e metà uno per linux e uno per win? Ora ho due partizionamenti  uno boot sda1 e uno sda2 con 1.36TB
<ufalc> ragazzi vi ringrazio.. siete grandi (y)
<cristian_c> Leo98: probabilmente il problema del touchpad era nelle ubuntu precedenti, che avevano vecchi kernel
<cristian_c> o vecchio xorg e libinput
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai soltanto due partizioni?
<cristian_c> !image | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Leo98> cristian_c http://imgur.com/R1gptF1
<cristian_c> Leo98: http://askubuntu.com/questions/618537/ubuntu-15-04-asus-flipbook-tp500ln-no-internet-and-touchpad-did-use-ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> Leo98: qui hanno risolto scaricando i driver da un determinato repositoey github, che non so se è lo stesso del tuo pacchetto zip
<cristian_c> Leo98: comunque, io prima farei un test con wpa e senza repeater
<Leo98> si è lo stesso
<cristian_c> Leo98: allora, dallo screenshot
<cristian_c> Leo98: sembra tu abbia fatto un bel casino
<cristian_c> Leo98: che poi, con te, ogni volta spunta una nuova sorpresa
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai una partizione /boot separata con fs ext2
<Leo98> cristian_c è un problema senza uscita, ti sto rubando parecchio tempo ahaha
<cristian_c> e una partizione lvm (forse cifrata)
<cristian_c> Leo98: ritengo il tuo partizionamento abbastanza insensato
<cristian_c> Leo98: il che non escludo possa pure essere fonte dei tupi attuali problemi con ubuntu
<cristian_c> *tuoi
<Leo98> io ho semplicemente installato ubuntu..
<cristian_c> Leo98: eh. no
<cristian_c> queste cose non si creano da sole
<cristian_c> Leo98: devi scegliere bene l'opzione nel menù d'installazione, cosa che evidentemente non è stata ben fatta
<cristian_c> lvm non si seleziona da sola
<cristian_c> !installazione | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Leo98> è un grosso problema il tutto?
<cristian_c> Leo98: fai un bel backup dei dati su ubuntu, e approfittane per ripartizionare l'hard disk in modo da avere un dual boot winz/ubuntu
<cristian_c> Leo98: beh, per me è un pasticcio
<cristian_c> Leo98: con un nuovo ubuntu e un nuovo winz
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Leo98> che backup dovrei fare? non ho dati
<cristian_c> Leo98: allora partiziona diettamente
<cristian_c> dalla live
<cristian_c> Leo98: avvia il supporto in live, e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> Leo98: è un dvd vero?
<Leo98> usb
<cristian_c> Leo98: allora avviaml'usb
<cristian_c> e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<Leo98> e poi?
<cristian_c> poi sul desktop apri l'utility di kde per le partizioni
<cristian_c> e ripartizioni il tutto
<cristian_c> Leo98: posaibilmente in gpt
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai bios uefi giusto?
<cristian_c> se hai bios uefi, ti serve partizione efi in fat32
<cristian_c> visto che hai brasato tutte le partizioni ntfs di winz
<Leo98> dopodichè?
<cristian_c> Leo98: hai bios uefi giusto?
<Leo98> penso di si
<Leo98> non so se dopo l'installazione di ubuntu  è cambiato qualcosa
<cristian_c> Leo98: ti ho fatto una domanda precisa, puoi rispondere?
<cristian_c> su su
<Leo98> come si vede tramite terminale?
<cristian_c> mmmm, c'è un cmando, contenuto nella guida
<cristian_c> ma se è haswell, ora che ci penso il bios sarà uwfi
<cristian_c> Leo98: dmesg | grep "EFI v"
<Leo98> non succede nulla
<cristian_c> ' assenza dell'interfaccia UEFI o in caso sia disabilitata, non verrà visualizzato alcun output.'
<cristian_c> quindi credo tu abbia disattivato la modalità uefi dal bios
<cristian_c> Leo98: ti consiglio di riattivarla, visto che ubuntu supporta uefi e gpt
<Leo98> l'avevo disattivata perchè mi impediva di avviare il boot usb
<Leo98> come la riattivo?
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, mi sa che hai piallato le partizioni efi, la reserved di winz, la recovery e windows vero e propio
<cristian_c> Leo98: come hai fatto l'usb?
<Leo98> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma winz era a 32 o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> Leo98: come hai creato la usb avviabile?
<Leo98> ehh 64
<cristian_c> con quale programma?
<Leo98> ho scaricato l'iso
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Leo98> ce l'ho messa dentro
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Leo98: male, molto male
<cristian_c> non si fa così
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Leo98> no comunque avevo usato un programma sul sito
<cristian_c> Leo98: da un altro pc  on winz, ovviamente
<cristian_c> con
<cristian_c> Leo98: senti
<Leo98> ma non mi ricordo il nome
<cristian_c> verifica le informazioni che ti sono state date
<cristian_c> compresi i link del bot
<cristian_c> e poi se hai dubbi torni qui, ok?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Leo98: per quanto riuguarda l'installazione in modalità uefi, invece
<cristian_c> !uefi | Leo98
<ubot-it> Leo98: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Leo98> nessuno dei due, io avrei già il file iso per win 10 ma ce l'ho su un hdd esterno protetto da un eseguibile ma non so come eseguirlo..
<cristian_c> Leo98: intanto, crea la live e ripartiziona da live
<cristian_c> Leo98: in tutto questo, leggi ai link che sono stati postati
<Leo98> è già pronta la live, è sempre la stessa
<cristian_c> Leo98: una volta partizionato, e magari installato ubuntu, sempre seguendo la guida d'installazione
<cristian_c> puoi instalare successivamente windows
<cristian_c> Leo98: ma ovviamente, per dirti come installare windows, consulta le risorse windows
<cristian_c> Leo98: i ogni caso, puoi riattivare la modalità uefi dal bios
<Leo98> ci vediamo tra un pò allora,
<cristian_c> Leo98: la live falla come ti si è consigliato qui
<Leo98> cristian_c come avvio un eseguibile?
<c4sp3r> salve, io italiano,, siamo in italia in questo canale?
<cristian_c> beh, se parli in italiano
<cristian_c> e il topic è in italiano
<cristian_c> molto probabilmente è un canale in italiano
<c4sp3r> ok, una domanda fast, pentium 4, 3.20ghz,3gb ram, e 256b di scheda video. il computer va una m....
<c4sp3r> idee,????
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: qual'è la domanda?
<c4sp3r> per me non è normale,,, in passato non ho mai avuto di questi problemi
<c4sp3r> ho un p4 3.20ghz con 3gb di ram e scheda video 256mb
<c4sp3r> il computer va lentissimo
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: sì, ma qual'è la tua domanda?
<c4sp3r> cosa causa o cosa potrebbe causare questa anomalia?
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: prima di tutto
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: di quale sistema operativo stai parlando?
<c4sp3r> scusate, anche voi avete ragione,,, cosa posso comunicarvi per arrivare alla soluzione,,, ho usato, sia ubuntu 14.10, ed è incurabile, con kubuntu 14.10 noto solo qualche lag ma è accettabile
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: sbagli candeggio
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: l'unica cosa a cui potrebbe ambire il p4 è lubuntu
<gigirock> c4sp3r, lubuntu o mate sono ancora + leggere e adatte per te
<c4sp3r> ho intenzione di montare, solo soletto su un drive ubuntu 14.10 con interfaccia gnome
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: anch'io vorrei che la nonna assomigliasse a belen
<cristian_c> ma non è possibile
<c4sp3r> beh non metto in dubbio la tua conoscenza in campo linux, ma secondo me l'hardware non è malvagio
<c4sp3r> non ci credo che sia colpa dell'hardware
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: con tutto io rispetto, ma stai parlando di un processore di quasi quindici anni fa
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: che fra un po' avrà l'età per votare
<cristian_c> *il
<c4sp3r> in conclusione?
<gigirock> c4sp3r, lubuntu o mate sono ancora + leggere e adatte per te
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: ti si è suggerito abbondantemente: lubuntu
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: quanta ram il p4?
<c4sp3r> con xp va bene,,,
<c4sp3r> 3gb
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: e allora qual è il problema?
<c4sp3r> xp secondo me è più pesante di una dietro linux
<cristian_c> se il pc va bene con un os uscito nel 2001
<gigirock> certo xp non e' + compatibile con niente
<c4sp3r> unity va maledettamente a scatti quando fai qualsiasi operazione dalla barra alla sinistra
<gigirock> unity e' per adulyi
<c4sp3r> e se ci monto la 12.x?
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: parliamoci chiaro, puoi avere tutte le opinioni che vuoi
<cristian_c> ma c'è un limite alla logica
<c4sp3r> ok cristian dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: 12.x, ma sempre lubuntu
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: fatti un favore, non cercare di resuscitare rottami
<c4sp3r> cristian ,ho dimenticato di dirti una cosa che gioca un ruolo fondamentale, prima il 1410 girava benissimo con una scheda video da 1289mb
<cristian_c> accetta l'hardware per quello che è: xp o anche linux con lxde
<cristian_c> è già tanto se va in quel modo.
<c4sp3r> ok,,, proverò lede, sperando di avere un sistema non dico velocissimo ma almeno elaboratile.. altrimenti installo pupi linux e vai con dio,,
<cristian_c> aumenta il budget e acquista un pc moderno, che così fai pure girare l'economia
<c4sp3r> pupi dovrebbe andare alla grande
<c4sp3r> cavolo no!!!!, ho un macbook pro retina 13 comprato 4 mesi fa
<c4sp3r> questa è una cosa per avere una dietro linux davanti agli ok
<cristian_c> gigirock: xp va bene, solo che va tenuto lontano dalla rete e dalle chiavette di memoria
<c4sp3r> perché? troppe minacce?
<cristian_c> per questioni di sicurezza
<c4sp3r> immaginavo
<c4sp3r> ora si cominciano a vedere malware vario anche in ambiente mac os x
<c4sp3r> e come diceva il mio vecchio guru,:"un computer spento è sicuro!"
<Carlin0> il tuo guru non è aggiornato : oggi manco spento è sicuro
<c4sp3r> ora mi scarico lubuntu,, e sperando che il tool per la creazione dello startup da chiavetta non mi da noia...
<c4sp3r> plausibile la tua teoria
<c4sp3r> comunque,, scusate, prendo l'ultima versione?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | c4sp3r
<ubot-it> c4sp3r: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<c4sp3r> @ubot, perdonami ma sono su mac
<gigirock> loool
<c4sp3r> unetbootin esiste per mac, ma a quanto pare non mi ha mai fatto quello che gli chiedevo,, non funge
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: ma sul p4, hai xp, giusto?
<cristian_c> o 7 stsrter?
<c4sp3r> xp SP3
<c4sp3r> dici che posso farlo con quello?
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: e allora usa universal su quel pc
<c4sp3r> potrei naturalmente
<cristian_c> è una tua scelta, noi ti si è dato soltanto indicazioni in tal senso
<c4sp3r> appena scarica la iso ci provo tanto oggi è domenica, giornata di relax
<c4sp3r> cristian, posso chiederti una cosa che non centra nulla con codesto argomento?
<cristian_c> essì, magari non si ha nulla da fare e...
<c4sp3r> mi chiedevo quanti anni hai
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: no, qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu
<c4sp3r> 10 anni fa installai slackware su un rottame, e uscii anche a fargli vedere il modem "USB" di infostrada!! che soddisfazione
<c4sp3r> ok, scusa allora
<c4sp3r> che dietro usate?
<c4sp3r> ops,,, distro
<cristian_c> c4sp3r: no, qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | c4sp3r
<ubot-it> c4sp3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di poco chiaro in quest'affermazione?
<c4sp3r> cristian di che parli?
<c4sp3r> ragazzi se fallisco nell'intento mi risentirete. grazie di tutto.
<tutablu> Buongiornom io possiedo un pc con win10 dove vorrei fare un dual boot con ubuntu 15.10. Ubuntu l'ho già installato ma non riesco a fare il dual boot
<tutablu> C'è una soluzione
<tutablu> ?
<Carlin0> tutablu, hai uefi ?
<tutablu> No
<Carlin0> tutablu, e cosa ti propone all'avvio ?
<tutablu> Niente, avvia direttamente Win10
<jester-> tutablu: hai 2 dischi?
<Carlin0> tutablu, hai disabilitato il fast boot di win ?
<tutablu> Ho un disco partizionato in C: e D:
<tutablu> Sì
<jester-> tutablu: fai partire l'altro disco
<tutablu> Già provato anche quello
<jester-> tutablu: usa la live lamenu dovrebbe esserci boot dal primo disco
<tutablu> Mi hanno consigliato di scaricare un programma per il grub ma non ho ben capito cosa
<tutablu> Ho già usato acneh la live
<jester-> tutablu: mi sa che non hai installato
<Carlin0> tutablu, ma sei sicuro di non avere uefi ?
<tutablu> Ho installato, fidati, sono uno studente di informatica e il mio prof mi ha detto che ha già sentito un errore come questo e che devo installare un programma per il grub ma non ho capito qualcosa. Io vorrei iniziare a usare e conoscere Ubuntu perchè sono esperto di Win e volevo conoscere un altro Sistema Operativo
<tutablu> Sono sicuro di non aver UEFI
<jester-> tutablu: usa boot repair
<jester-> tutablu: hai un disco o due
<jester-> non partizioni ma dischi
<tutablu> Un disco partizionato in C: e D: e ho già provato ad avviare da entrambi
<jester-> tutablu: meno male che studi informatica ma sta facendo confusione
<jester-> tutablu: hai cambiato le impostazioni del boot loader grub in fase installazione?
<tutablu> Sì
<tutablu> Boot Repair mi hanno detto che posso usarlo solo con ubuntu, è vero?
<Carlin0> tutablu, bootrepair è una live
<jester-> tutablu: non ovevi se lo hai messo su partizione e non su mbr di hd ha ragione lui
<jester-> !grub | tutablu segui per il ripristino
<ubot-it> tutablu segui per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> secondo link
<tutablu> Grazie
<lusy80> ciao
<_Doc_> salve a tutti
<_Doc_> io uso u.14.04
<_Doc_> ho installato ffdiaporama ma non mi funziona il sonoro
<_Doc_> come posso fare?
<jester-> _Doc_: installa pavucontrol e controlla con quello i volumi delle app
<_Doc_> jester- , grazie oras provo subito
<_Doc_> jester- , ho installato pavucontrol e mi dice che non ho nessun problema con l' audio
<paulo> salve , e' la quinta volta che riscarico e rimasterizzo ubuntu 15.10 iso 32gb, 64gb, su pendrive diverse,ne ho provato 4, con programmi, unetbootin, usb livecreator, universal usb  installer. ogni volta sempre lo stesso    al riavvio del pc alla schermata nera con  scritte incomprensibili e non va', aiuto https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/anGmfR6e
<paulo> RH6Lk4vK20j1?signature=137bd9ea4a8fa5fb0863cd2ee7fceb78d7028b4968a0f2dfe55e36a4754862f6&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTYwODAyODJ9
<paulo> qualcuno, mi puo' aiutare? per favore
<luca81> chi mi può aiutare per problemi con ubuntu 15.10?grazie
<paulo> scusate c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<paulo> anche io ho problemi con ubuntu 15.10.
<paulo> leggi sopra, grazie
<paulo> luca, scusa hai lo stesso problema?
<luca81> non vedo cosa hai scritto
<paulo> come non vedi?
<luca81> puoi spiegarmi brevemente?
<paulo> perche' non vedi, qui' sopra non vedi?
<luca81> non vedo solo la tua richiesta di aiuto è la prima volta che entro nn sono molto pratico
<paulo> ok   masterizzo ubuntu su usb ,su 4 pendrive da 4,8,16 32 gb. ok
<paulo> provo ubuntu scaricato qua' la iso 32 e 63 gb
<luca81> ma per fare l'installazione?
<paulo> ma quando riavvio spunta ana schermata nera con tante scritte incomprensibili
<paulo> no ancora la sto' riavviando per provare
<paulo> non va' prorpio
<luca81> devi settare il bios per far partire la pendrive
<paulo> no non c'entra funziona tutto
<luca81> strano solitamente se funziona tutto parte normalmente per la prova o l'installazione da live
<paulo> perche' ho in un altra usb la iso live di ubuntu 14,04 remix e va' alla grande
<paulo> e' una bomba anche non installata
<paulo> ma siccome vorrei provare la 15,10
<paulo> quindi non e' del pc
<luca81> non puoi fare gli aggiornamenti direttamente da internet senza installare da cd una nuova versione?
<paulo> ma della iso
<paulo> a te che problemi da?
<paulo> non ho cd, ma solo live usb scaricate una qua' da ubuntu.org, ed un altra dal sito istituto maiorana
<luca81> dopo gli ultimi agg della 15.10 non va + la scheda di rete lan ...non riesco a configurare la wireless e il problema + grave è che
<paulo> che sono delle lilve remix
<paulo> azzzz.
<paulo> cmq non devi toccare nessun settaggio
<luca81> mia moglie ha spento mentre win 10 faceva aggiornamenti risultato win 10 non si avvia + credo si sia danneggiato l'mbr di win
<paulo> per questo io provo solo le live
<luca81> il problema è che non riesco a far partire una live per risolvere il problema prima di grub non mi esce il bios..tu mi puoi aiutare?
<paulo> non installo nulla nel pc
<paulo> non si sa mai
<paulo> io uso win 10 e 7 e basta, linux se l'ho installo solo in un hard disk esterno
<luca81> no io lo uso da diverso tempo e non ho mai avuto problemi ...
<luca81> purtroppo adesso li ho
<paulo> lo so' ma sai come e'
<paulo> appunto
<paulo> uno perde tutto in un attimo
<luca81> no per i dati non ho problemi il problema è riuscire a far ripartire windows da grub non ho trovato casi simili al mio ...
<paulo> infatti credo sia impossibile , perche' windows e' a se e non vede linux
<paulo> mentre il contrario si
<paulo> linux vede windows
<paulo> sai dirmi come mai non mi funziona la iso su usb?
<luca81> nn so anche io l'avevo creata per far partire la live ma non riesco...
<paulo> ma possibile che di tutte le persone che sono qua' nessuno ha avuto di questi problemi?
<luca81> bah ....vabbè visto che nessuno risponde ti saluto. ciao
<paulo> vabe' ,grazie cmq. ti saluto anche io ciao
<biagiob91> sera, ho installato Ubuntu 15.10 sul mio pc fisso come unico sistema operativo (cancellando tutto dal disco rigido). Al primo avvio il pc mi dice che non c'è alcun Sistema operativo installato. Ho provato ad usare boot system repair ed ecco il risultato: http://pastebin.com/UjTyzXp6
<biagiob91> Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie infinite
<akis24> biagiob91: problemi ?
<_Doc_> buonasera
<akis24> !ciao | _Doc_
<ubot-it> _Doc_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<_Doc_> devo installare i plugin video GStreamer ffmpeg su u 14.04 come posso fare?
<akis24> _Doc_: hai abilitato i repo partner ?
<_Doc_> akis24 , non lo so . Come faccio a saperlo o meglio come faccio a controllare?
<akis24> _Doc_: impostazioni di sistema e clicca sull'icona Software e aggiornamenti poi apri   Altro Software   e spunta la voce Partner di Canonical  sono due di solito
<_Doc_> akis24 , ok guardo
<akis24> _Doc_: qunado chiudi dop oaver spuntato le due voci ti chiedera' di aggiornare la cache dei repository  conferma e quando finisce proseguiamo
<_Doc_> akis24 , ok  stà facendo l' aggiornamento
<_Doc_> akis24 , fatto
<akis24> _Doc_: appena finisce chiudi tutto e apri il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   scrivi la password anche se non la leggi e poi invio  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | _Doc_
<ubot-it> _Doc_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> _Doc_: puoi copiare e incollare il comando .. per scriverlo sul terminale da qui ...
<_Doc_> akis24 , pastebin lo conosco.... ma incollerò una cosa infinita....
<akis24> _Doc_: non importa incollala ..
<_Doc_> akis24 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/15163468/
<akis24> _Doc_: hai un bel po' di ppa esterni che significa compromettere il sistema ..
<akis24> !ppa | _Doc_
<ubot-it> _Doc_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<_Doc_> akis24 , scusa ma per me hai parlato arabo
<akis24> _Doc_:  hai installato programmi non presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu e hai compromesso il sistema come silegge dai paste che ho visto
<akis24> _Doc_: infatti il sistema segnala errori
<akis24> _Doc_: ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio.
<_Doc_> akis24 , tu cosa mi consiglieresti di fare per riportare tutto in ordine?
<akis24> !ripristino | _Doc_
<ubot-it> _Doc_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<_Doc_> akis24 , se reinstallo tutto da capo?
<_Doc_> akis24 , intendo u 14.04
<akis24> _Doc_: sefreinstalli da zero meglio ancora .. poi nel caso torni e aggiorniamo tutto .. senza usare ppa
<akis24> se reinstalli*
<_Doc_> akis24 , ok provo
<_Doc_> akis24 , grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<_Doc_> bye
<akis24> ciao
<charlie0330> Salve
<lusy80> ciao
<lusy80> ho formattato il mio hd mettendo ubuntu 14.04
<lusy80> come posso ridurre il mio hd cioe voglio se possibile dividerlo in 2 parti
<akis24> lusy80: riducendo la dimensione della partizione con gparted
<franco> CRISTIAN_C Ciao, ho reinstallato xp su partizione primaria di sdb e partivano regolarmente ubuntu e xp, poi ho ripristinato w10 sempre  in sda, ora all'avvio compare w10 e ubuntu  e tutto funziona regolarmente   ma non c'è traccia di xp. Pensavo di reinstallare  il grub con http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  ma ho que
<franco> sto dubbio:  la procedura  al terzo titolo: Ripristino con accesso da CD/USB Live dal momento che accedo a ubutu,  posso effettuarla normalmente o debbo comunque  oparare da Live?
<cristian_c> franco: se tu hai un vecchio bios, ripristini il grub da live
<cristian_c> franco: comunque, quando hai installato win 10 su sda, il disco secondario con xp era collegato?
<franco> si tutto normale
<franco> allora procedo da Live, se non c'è altro, a dopo
<cristian_c> franco: aì, ma volendo puoi collegarti qui anche dalla live
<cristian_c> *sì
<franco> ah, ok
<franco123> cristian_c ciao pare che franco sia occupato, sono in live, allego la videata di quello che ho fatto, non riesco ad identificare se ha trovato xp http://paste.ubuntu.com/15165381/
<cristian_c> franco123: xp non viene visto
<franco123> quindi abbiamo finito
<cristian_c> franco123: xp non viene visto
<cristian_c> quindi non apparirà nel grub
<franco123> e neppure lanciando grub da cd, non posso lanciarlo in alcun modo_
<franco123> punto interrogativo
<cristian_c> franco123: aspetta un secondo, sto guardanso
<cristian_c> d
<franco123> ok
<cristian_c> franco123: posso vedere sudo parted -l?
<franco123> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/15165751/  cosa [ quell-errore_
<franco123> la tastiera un po spostata
<cristian_c> franco123: hai installato xp prima o dopo ubuntu?
<franco123> dopo
<franco123> oggi ho formattato tutto sdb e rifatto le partizioni
<kalce> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> franco123: allora leggendo e avendo feedback
<cristian_c> xp pensa di essere il disco principale
<cristian_c> sul
<kalce> uso u 14.04 e devo installare plugin video GStreamer ffmpeg
<cristian_c> e praticamente vuole essere davanti a tutti gli altri os
<kalce> come posso fare?
<franco123> vorrevve, visto che ma non riesce a partire
<cristian_c> kalce: finora cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> franco123: perché lui in realtà si trova sul secondo disco
<franco123> cristian gia accento
<kalce> cristian_c: ho guardato sul software center ed ho visto che pur dandomi il titolo non è disponibile ad installarlo
<cristian_c> franco123: sei su ubuntu ora?
<franco123> live
<cristian_c> franco123: riavvia in ubuntu
<franco123> a tra poco
<cristian_c> che dovresti digitare un comando
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kalce: in che senso?
<franco123> vado
<cristian_c> ok
<kalce> cristian_c: nel senso che ho cercato nel software center il plugin video gstreamer . l' ho trovato, ma mi dice : Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg» nelle sorgenti software attuali.
<cristian_c> kalce: dpkg -l | grep restricted-extras | pastebinit
<kalce> cristian_c: cioè?
<cristian_c> kalce: apri un terminale e digita
<cristian_c> kalce: dpkg -l | grep restricted-extras | pastebinit
<cristian_c> franco: dpkg -l | grep os-prober
<kalce> cristian_c: mi dice di installare pastebinit
<kalce> cristian_c: ora lo faccio
<cristian_c> kalce: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kalce> cristian_c: fatto.
<cristian_c> kalce: dpkg -l | grep restricted-extras | pastebinit
<kalce> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166013/
<cristian_c> kalce: è installato
<cristian_c> kalce: su quale browser ti serve il plugin?
<cristian_c> chi te lo richiede?
<kalce> cristian_c: me lo chiede brasero
<cristian_c> lol
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166019/ ho visto che nella videata di avvio di ubuntu per circa mezzo secondo compare un avviso che un disco non è pronto, in effetti vedo ora che non accedo a nessun disco http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166019/
<cristian_c> !image | kalce
<ubot-it> kalce: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kalce> cristian_c:ok
<cristian_c> franco: quale disco?
<cristian_c> franco: comunque, quale pc hai?
<cristian_c> franco: mi è venuto un dubbio
<franco> non si fa in tempo a vedere, ho fatto un filmato ma è molto confuso un assemblato essedi quale dubbio?
<cristian_c> franco: hai provato a lanciare sudo update-grub con le partizioni del secondo disco montate in ubuntu?
<kalce> cristian_c:http://imgur.com/vG5Klbu
<cristian_c> franco: da ubuntu intendo
<franco> dammi i comandi, ora non accedo al alcun disco
<cristian_c> kalce: progetto video: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=381201 ?
<cristian_c> franco: non sei in ubuntu?
<franco> si
<cristian_c> franco: ls -l /media/franco500
<franco> totale 0
<cristian_c> !info mjpegtools
<ubot-it> mjpegtools (source: mjpegtools): MJPEG capture/editing/replay and MPEG encoding toolset. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0+debian-3 (wily), package size 460 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<cristian_c> kalce: dpkg -l | grep mjpegtools
<cristian_c> franco: è strano, non appaiono
<cristian_c> franco: eppure, non hai fatto niente in livs
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> franco: e riavviando si mette a posto?
<franco> provo ma ho appena avviato
<cristian_c> franco: è la prima volta che accade?
<franco> si, dei dischi mi sono accorto ora, stamane avevo avviato i 2 so e sembrava tutto regolare
<cristian_c> franco: riavvia
<cristian_c> vedi se sono pronti
<franco> ok
<kalce> cristian_c:ho copiato nel terminale :dpkg -l | grep mjpegtools e premuto invio ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> kalce: ritorna il prompt?
<kalce> cristian_c: intendi, kalce@alfa:~$ ? Si
<cristian_c> kalce: sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<kalce> cristian_c:ok
<kalce> cristian_c:installato
<cristian_c> kalce: dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<kalce> cristian_c:http://pastebin.com/Exu0F3id
<cristian_c> kalce: ubuntu 15.04?
<cristian_c> *15.10
<kalce> ho il 14.04 lts
<kalce> cristian_c:ho il 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> kalce: in un terminale, digita: brasero
<cristian_c> kalce: poi, rifai la prova
<cristian_c> infine, pastebinna
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kalce> cristian_c:ok. mi dà lo stesso errore
<cristian_c> kalce: pastebinna, il contenuto del twrminale
<cristian_c> kalce: p.s comunque i plugin gstreamer risultano tutti installati, più o meno
<kalce> cristian_c:http://pastebin.com/1hrhbrzD
<cristian_c> kalce: comunque, si risolve con libdvdcss2
<cristian_c> che una volta stava su medibuntu
<cristian_c> !dvd
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<cristian_c> kalce: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari/Dvd
<kalce> cristian_c: provo
<cristian_c> !info gstreamer-ffmpeg
<ubot-it> Package gstreamer-ffmpeg does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad
<ubot-it> Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad does not exist in wily
<kalce> cristian_c: installato ora riprovo
<cristian_c> !info dvdauthor
<ubot-it> dvdauthor (source: dvdauthor): create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1.3build1 (wily), package size 175 kB, installed size 587 kB
<nygma> buona sera
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/611795
<cristian_c> lol
<kalce> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/unq92qw5
<cristian_c> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubot-it> Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> kalce: sudo apt-get install libavcodec54 libavcodec-extra-54
<kalce> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/ZQawdLUn
<cristian_c> kalce: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<kalce> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/TyixknSD
<cristian_c> kalce: hai applicazioni aperte?
<kalce> cristian_c: si, ne avevo una ora l' ho chiusa . Riprovo. scusa.
<cristian_c> ok
<kalce> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166422/
<cristian_c> kalce: sudo apt-get install dvdauthor
<cristian_c> franco: sono visibili in ubuntu?
<franco> cristian_c scusa ma ho fatto qualche prova ed ho recuperato l'immagine del messaggio di errore https://imgur.com/xVkQ7uS  w10 funziona bene e vede tutti i dischi compreso xp, anche ubuntu  vede tutto, siccome il messaggio di errore resta meno di 1/2 secondo non so se m è efficace anche se tra i tre riavvii uno non vedeva i contenuti dei dischi
<cristian_c> franco: ls -l /media/franco500
<kalce> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166481/
<cristian_c> kalce: dpkg -l | grep dvd
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166492/
<kalce> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166498/
<franco> cristian_c ma scusa, dati c è su sda, dati sdb è su sdb il comando cosa richiede?
<cristian_c> franco: mostra soltanto le partizioni dati
<franco> quindi è ok
<cristian_c> franco: winz10 e xp  il gestore file non le vede?
<franco> si vede dischi e files
<cristian_c> !info mplex
<ubot-it> Package mplex does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> franco: wh, ma ieri ne vedeva quattro
<franco> anche ora  !info mplex è per me?
<cristian_c> kalce: sudo apt-get install libmplex2-2.1-0
<kalce> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> franco: no
<kalce> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166559/
<cristian_c> franco: quindi ora il gestore file ti mostra due partizioni in meno?
<cristian_c> kalce: ok, forse ci siamo
<cristian_c> kalce: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=581200
<cristian_c> kalce: la spiegazione è che brasero continua a usare ffmpeg per i progetti dvd video
<cristian_c> kalce: ma inc14.04 ffmpeg non c'è
<cristian_c> perché nel frattempo l' avevano sostituito con avconv
<franco> cristian_c mi mostra 4 partizioni: xp, dati sdb, dati c su sda, w10, e poi naturalmente il computer ubuntu
<kalce> cristian_c: quindi, mi consigli un os superiore? tipo un 15.04 o 15.10?
<cristian_c> kalce: per fortuna, dalla 15.10 hanno reintrodotto ffmpeg in ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info ffmpeg
<ubot-it> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.7.2-1build1 (wily), package size 1200 kB, installed size 1813 kB
<kalce> cristian_c: quindi mi consigli il 15.10?
<cristian_c> franco: ok, ma quali sono quelle montate nel gestore file?
<cristian_c> kalce: teoricamente aì
<cristian_c> se non vuoi pasticciare
<cristian_c> kalce: ma tu usi solo brasero?
<franco> quelle che ti ho detto
<kalce> cristian_c: se provo ad installarlo di fianco al 14.04?
<cristian_c> kalce: o ti vanno bene anche altri software di masterizzazione?
<cristian_c> kalce: puoi farlo
<kalce> cristian_c: mi vanno bene anche altri altri se li conoscessi
<cristian_c> franco: strano, perché /media/franco500 vedeva solo quelle dati
<cristian_c> kalce: si fa riferimento a k3b, xfburn e vari aoftware dedicati all'editing video
<franco> cristian_c ma il comando non chiede solo le part dati e non quelle so?
<kalce> cristian_c:
<kalce> cristian_c: k3b non mi piace e xfburn va bene su ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> franco: io non so dove siano localizzate tutte le partizioni, ma di solito stanno in media
<cristian_c> franco: comunque, per sicurezza, puoi mostrare una schermata del gestore file?
<cristian_c> kalce: beh, xfburn noia non dovrebbe dare
<kalce> cristian_c: provo, grazie
<cristian_c> a mio avviso xfburn è limitato, ma c'è chi dice che è ok
<cristian_c> kalce: comunque, anche ipotesi 15.10 in dual boot che hai detto, non è make
<cristian_c> male
<kalce> cristian_c: ma poi posso eliminarlo eventualmente?
<cristian_c> kalce: come lo installi, lo disinstalli
<cristian_c> è una banalissima applicazione
<cristian_c> kalce: o intendi 15.10?
<kalce> cristian_c: intendo il 15.10
<franco> cristian_c in madia??  https://i.imgur.com/hKw3H77.jpg intendevi questo?
<cristian_c> kalce: se crei una partizione e ci installi 15.10, poi puoi anche eliminare la partizione (da live) se 15.10 non ti serve più
<cristian_c> franco: ok, sono tutte e quattro montate , bene
<cristian_c> franco: digita subito: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> franco: e pastebinna
<cristian_c> franco: ops, scusa
<cristian_c> franco: digita subito: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> e pastebinna
<cristian_c> franco: ehehe, mi ero confuso
<franco> stavo per immettere la pw sulla prima istruzione, come blocco la richiesta di pw?
<kalce> cristian_c: ok, grazie , provo. Buonanotte e grazie di tutto, siete preziosi come al solito
<cristian_c> franco: chiudi il terminale, e lo riapri
<cristian_c> oppure premi ctrl+c
<cristian_c> kalce: di niente
<kalce> buonanotte a tutti
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166736/
<cristian_c> franco: le quattro sono sempre montate nel gestore file?
<franco> si aprono come prima
<cristian_c> sì, ma inrendo se sono montate (con la freccetta)
<franco> no
<franco> tutte smontate
<cristian_c> _,-
<cristian_c> -,-
<franco> a letto??
<cristian_c> franco: perché le hai smontate?
<franco> come avrei dovuto fare?
<franco> cliccando con il dx il menù smonta sembra comunque attivo
<cristian_c> franco: rimontale
<cristian_c> se le smonti ci sono, ma conunque smontate
<franco> come faccio?
<cristian_c> franco: a rimontarle?
<franco> già
<cristian_c> franco: cliccaci
<cristian_c> e la freccetta riapparirà
<franco> riappare la freccetta ma non nel launcer
<cristian_c> non importa
<cristian_c> franco: ora sono tutte e quattro montate?
<cristian_c> (quindi con quattro freccette)
<franco> https://imgur.com/jJwXpYy
<cristian_c> franco: lo prendo come un sì?
<cristian_c> franco: se sono tutte e quattro montate: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco> dall'immagine non si capisce se le freccette sono quelle giuste?
<franco> procedo
<cristian_c> franco: le freccette sono quelle
<cristian_c> non è che ce ne stanno altre
<cristian_c> le freccette sono pulsanti di espulsione/smontaggio
<franco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15166830/
<cristian_c> bwh
<franco> cosa ci aspettavamo?
<cristian_c> os-prober è installato, e anche con le partizioni montate grub non rileva xp
<cristian_c> il che è veramente un mistero
<franco> ci penseremo
<cristian_c> mai vista una cosa del genere anche se la tua configurazione di sistemi è particolare
<cristian_c> franco: domanda sul forum
<cristian_c> franco: o sul servizio Chiedi
<franco> come sintetizzo la domanda?
<cristian_c> che più teste è meglio di due
<cristian_c> franco: gli dici come stanno le cose
<cristian_c> che hai ubuntu e win10 sul primo disco
<cristian_c> grub installato sul primo disco
<cristian_c> ,mentre xp è installato sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> ma non viene rilevato da grub
<cristian_c> franco: tutto qui
<franco> ok alla prossima grazie e buona notte
<cristian_c> franco: facci sapere
<cristian_c> se hai notizie
<cristian_c> franco: notte
<franco> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-13
<marcob> buon giorno. ieri sera ho installato xubuntu 32bit ultima release , tutto bene , tranne il fatto che non fa lo spegnimento in modo corrtto, si blocca sulla rotellina che gira.
<cjro> salve a tutti
<cjro> volevo installare ubuntu sul un notebook. Sono un neofita del software/sistema operativo. Ho scaricato il file iso e inviato a winMd5Sum...
<cjro> che tasto devo pigiare? Calculate o Compare?
<cjro> se clicco sul Calculate il programma 'non mi risponde' che devo fare? Grazie
<MarcoI> Ciao a tutti. Venerdì ho sostituito il mio vecchio HD (HD 1 TB 7200 rpm s-ata3 seagate 64 Mb) con un HD Samsung SSD 850 EVO. All'accensione del PC si è subito sentito uno strano rumore (stridio come di un gesso su lavagna, o di graffi di gatto) e dopo 1/2 secondi si è subito spento.Volevo quinidi chiedervi cosa secondo voi potrebbe essere successo.
<MarcoI>  Sul PC era installato Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition.
<akis24> !chat | MarcoI
<ubot-it> MarcoI: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MarcoI> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1Vr402pDCm
<MarcoI> Leggendo vari threads online sembrerebbe che ci siano problemi di "compatibilità" tra Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition e HD Samsung 850 EVO ... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<glpiana> MarcoI, dando una scorsa veloce a quanto hai indicato, pare che il problema sia legato al firmware di samsung. non si può fare altro che consigliarti di seguire su launchpad se ci sono aggiornamenti relativi al bug
<Matt_91> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema sul mio pc hp portatile con scheda video integrata amd. praticamente quando lo accedo devo tentare più volte l'avvio perchè il display si spegne nel boot
<zakk__> uff
<brya> buongiorno, vorrei utilizzare la webcam per le videochiamte su skype, ma non so come farla partire su linux, qualcuno potrebbe delucidarmi grazie mille
<brya> ho letto la guida ma non ci ho capito molto chiedo scusa
<scam_> hi to all, i have a problem with my ubuntu xenial: on bootstrap i have "failed to find handle for acpi object" and then "radeom vce init error". is it an hardware error, right? my gpu obviusly is an amd radeon, can you explain me about this error? thx
<Carlin0> brya, che ubuntu usi ?
<gigirock> !cheese | byra
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cheese'
<gigirock> !info cheese | byra
<ubot-it> byra: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 146 kB, installed size 487 kB
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto perché come al solito non riesco a fare niente da solo. Ho provato a installare Java Virtual Machine come richiesto dall'Agenzia delle Entrate seguendo le istruzioni https://www.java.com/it/download/help/linux_install.xml ma non ha funzionato. Ho provato a seguire le indicazioni che ho trovato sul forum ma mi da e
<ilTeto> rrore. Dove sbaglio? Aiuto!
<loop01> ciao a tutti spero di essere nel posto giusto... ho installato su un lenovo idealpad ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con win 10 (partizionando la memoria dal live e poi confermando in fase d'installazione) ma quest'ultimo non parte e nella schermata d'inizio mi da windows in modalità recovery ..... che fare ???
<sfondaporte4> dopo installazione xubuntu i386 su experia5210 , tutto ok tranne lo spegnimento che non va a buon fine.
<sfondaporte4> forse settaggi bios da portare da bios ad acpi.
<sfondaporte4> ok reinstallo un'altra distro e vi faccio qualche altra domanda.
<sfondaporte4> buona giornata.
<gianlu_ka> ciaoa tutti
<gianlu_ka> una domanda su geany
<widecurio64> ragazzi salve a tutti, ogni volta che avvio ubuntu 16.04 mi chiede di installare ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<widecurio64> ¨I seguenti pacchetti necessitano di scaricare dati aggiuntivi una volta installati, ma tali dati non possono essere recuperati o elaborati.¨
<Carlin0> widecurio64, sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Carlin0> widecurio64, col tab seleziona yes e accetta la licenza
<widecurio64> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version
<widecurio64> ...
<Carlin0> widecurio64, sudo apt installa pastebinit
<Carlin0> widecurio64, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Carlin0> widecurio64, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> widecurio64, posta gli output degli ultimi 2 comandi
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23989089/
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23989093/
<Carlin0> widecurio64, hai incasinato l'OS con tutti quei ppa ...
<widecurio64> :-1
<Carlin0> 39 ppa ...
<cristian_c> e sono anni che frequenti questa risorsa
<widecurio64> ...
<cristian_c> ci sono anche repo di vivid
<Carlin0> e altri develop
<widecurio64> ok quindi... u.u
<cristian_c> !ripristino | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<widecurio64> ripristino...
<cristian_c> widecurio64: qui non diamo supporto a sistemi presi a martellate tramite ppa
<widecurio64> ok, compreso faccio un backup di emergenza e ripristino
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> widecurio64: alcuni software presenti in quella lista sono disponibili all'interno dei repo ufficiali di ubuntu, non ti servono ppa
<widecurio64> ok, lezione appresa se si possono evitare i ppa meglio farlo
<cristian_c> certo che si possono evitare
<cristian_c> ci sono diversi modi per installare quello che serve senza ppa
<cristian_c> anche di roba non presente nei repo
<cristian_c> non tutti i ppa fanno danni, ma bisogna saperli gestire
<widecurio64> ma quando applicazioni come mega sync installano autonomamente un ppa posso lasciarli?
<cristian_c> widecurio64: credo di sì, dipende sempre da cosa contiene il ppa
<cristian_c> cose come chrome o dropbox vanno bene in quanto installando il deb viene aggiunto automaticamente il ppa
<Carlin0> mega sync installa solo la sua applicazione , cmq nulla vieta dopo averla installata di chiudere/cancellare la sorgente software
<cristian_c> ma il ppa contiene solo pacchetti che non condividono dipendenze con i repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> widecurio64: come sempre, varia da caso a caso
<Carlin0> widecurio64, il problema grosso sono i ppa che oltre alla applicazione principale installano altre librerie
<Carlin0> quelli sono da evitare assolutamente
<widecurio64> ok, afferrato
<widecurio64> e se invece io ho bisogno di un app con particolari librerie?
<widecurio64> (scusate l'insistenza ma ci tengo a sapere bene, sono ancora alle prime armi)
<cristian_c> widecurio64: come scritto sopra, se il ppa non condivide pacchetti con i repository ufficiali di ubuntu, dovrebbe essere innocuo
<cristian_c> ovvero nomi di pacchetti che non esistono nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu, e che quindi non vanno a sovrascrivere quelli esistenti dei repo
<cristian_c> e a sostituirli
<widecurio64> ok credo di aver capito ma come faccio a sapere se i pacchetti di un repository non sono condivisi?
<cristian_c> widecurio64: è semplice
<cristian_c> se il ppa sta su launchpad, vai alla pagina del ppa su launchpad
<cristian_c> e visualizzi la lista dei pacchetti che il ppa contiene
<cristian_c> in genere i pacchetti in più del ppa sono librerie che fungono da dipendenze al programma principale fornito dal ppa
<cristian_c> basta verificare che tali nomi di pacchetti non siano presenti nei repo di ubuntu
<widecurio64> ok
<cristian_c> widecurio64: il che lo verifichi anche agevolmente con una ricerca in synaptic
<cristian_c> !synaptic | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<cristian_c> widecurio64: non so se hai mai cercato un pacchetto in synaptic
<widecurio64> si si synaptic lo conosco.... ecco, solo che non sapevo che i ppa dessero tanti problemi ...
<mimino> buongiorno
<cristian_c> widecurio64: beh, ora lo sai ;)
<mimino> ho un  problema con la chat irc
<Carlin0> !chat | mimino
<ubot-it> mimino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mimino> irc su ubuntu..scusate
<Carlin0> mimino, non riguarda cmq ubuntu in quanto OS
<AriesDark89> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AriesDark89> Salve a tutti... non riesco ad avviare ubuntu... mi si presente sempre questa immagine... avete qualche soluzione?
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/FmvnrLM
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: non è che il disco sta partendo?
<AriesDark89> Non saprei... ora provo a vedere se la parte windows parte
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: si blocca in quella schermata?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: settori danneggiati possono essere dislocati in punti ben precisi
<AriesDark89> no... mi fa mettere la pass... poi mi da quella schermata e poi di nuovo mi fa rimettere la pass... tutto questo in loop
<cristian_c> non è necessarimente questione di avvio di un os a prescindere
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: ma nella schermata grafica di login?
<AriesDark89> ma lo stavo utilizzando un attimo prima... poi mi da degli aggiornamenti disponibili... li faccio... riavvio... e succede questo
<cristian_c> o sempre a riga di comando?
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/mIZpgZo
<AriesDark89> Questa e la leima schermata... poi metto pass... e mi da la prima immagine che ho inviato
<AriesDark89> se ti puo essere utile... pare che non riconosca piu ne il wifi e ne il mouse... inoltre pare che si siano resettati i driver grafici
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: tutto questo con gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<AriesDark89> Si... tutto questo dopo che ho aggiornato
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: scusa, ma come fai a verificare che ci sia il wifi attivo nella schermata di login?
<AriesDark89> In alto a destra ce il
<AriesDark89> segno wifi vuoto
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: hai a disposizione un cavo di rete?
<AriesDark89> si... lo attacco e riavvio?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: lo colleghi al cavo, e riavvii in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: nel grub, opzioni avanzate
<AriesDark89> ok
<cristian_c> poi modalità di ripristino, e poi shell di root
<AriesDark89> Quale delle seguenti
<cristian_c> ?
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/PpCuOQa
<cristian_c> non hai installato 16.04 da zero
<AriesDark89> Tramite usb
<AriesDark89> Ah no scusa... ho sempre fatto solo avgiornamenti che mi chiedeva il sistema
<cristian_c> Andrea993_: beh, molto strano
<cristian_c> upstart era presente in 14.04
<AriesDark89> O mio dio... devo formatta il tutto
<AriesDark89> ???
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: avvia la prima recovery mode della lista
<AriesDark89> Passa a una shell con previlegi do root?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> shell di root
<AriesDark89> Ci sono
<AriesDark89> menu ripristino
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: appare il prompt in basso
<cristian_c> ?
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/IwwTIvQ
<AriesDark89> Si ho messo la pass e mi da limmagine che ho appena inviato
<AriesDark89> Pero non posso muovere niente con le frecce
<AriesDark89> Vado con control d?
<cristian_c> riesci a digitare le lettere?
<AriesDark89> Dopo che ho messo la pass no
<AriesDark89> ritorno al punto di prima
<AriesDark89> pero mi diceva ... metti pass o control d per continuare
<AriesDark89> si ok adesso posso scrivere
<AriesDark89> cosa digito?
<cristian_c> uhm, prova ctrl+d
<AriesDark89-2> Rieccomi... Allora cosa digito sulla schermata dopo control d
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: appare il prompt?
<AriesDark89-2> si
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: digita: ifconfig -a
<AriesDark89-2> si è spento
<AriesDark89-2> era scarico
<AriesDark89-2> rifaccio tutta la procedura
<AriesDark89-2> fatto
<AriesDark89-2> mi da questo
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/TQmhaxF
<AriesDark89-2> questa è la schermata che mi da
<cristian_c> -,-
<AriesDark89-2> cosa?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: sicuro il cavo sia collegato?
<AriesDark89-2> si
<AriesDark89-2> kmq mi è riapparsa la schermata grafica in cui devo decidere che fare
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: allora è come se non ci fosse l'interfaccia di rete
<AriesDark89-2> metto la pass ma mi da login non corretto
<AriesDark89-2> è rimediabile
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: sei tornato al prompt?
<AriesDark89-2> si
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: e manda una schermats
<cristian_c> schermata
<AriesDark89-2> non posso far nulla
<AriesDark89-2> me dice sempre cosi
<cristian_c> ?
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/xZ5LDGy
<AriesDark89-2> eccola la schermata che mi da
<AriesDark89-2> ma non mi fa mettere quella dicitura
<AriesDark89-2> mi dice sempre login incorretto
<AriesDark89-2> ma é corretto
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: riavvia il pc, ritorna in recovery mode e root di shell
<AriesDark89-2> E digito l'ultima cosa che mi hai detto
<AriesDark89-2> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<AriesDark89-2> mi risa la schermata iniziale
<AriesDark89-2> pero mi dice solo lettuta
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !image
<AriesDark89-2> come se non leggesse il tasto grande o la pass
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ctrl+d
<AriesDark89-2> non succede nulla
<AriesDark89-2> aspetta rinizio da capo
<AriesDark89-2> e faccio tutte screen
<cristian_c> beh, se si blocca, riprova
<cristian_c> ma strano, se scegli shell di root
<AriesDark89-2> Dice file oh directory inesistente o danneggiata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AriesDark89-2> sto resteranno di nuovo
<AriesDark89-2> si può caricare un video
<AriesDark89-2> ???
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: non puoi mandare una schermata con l'errore?
<drako> ciao a tutti
<drako> qualcuno sa se esiste la possibilità di vedere la portante adsl/fibra da linea di comando?
<drako> o meglio come creare un piccolo script che lo faccia? indipendentemente dal modem?
<AriesDark89-2> carico immagine
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/T9MzNRH
<AriesDark89-2> eccola
<AriesDark89-2> visto
<AriesDark89-2> adesso questa
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/LHyk5Ut
<AriesDark89-2> ho premuto q e mi ha ridato quella di prima ma senza lo sfondo rosso
<AriesDark89-2> Visto le screen?
<cristian_c> eccomi
<AriesDark89-2> i cancellerei mi spaventano
<AriesDark89-2> cancelletti
<AriesDark89-2> tutto ok?
<AriesDark89-2> sono qui
<cristian_c> sì, scusa ero impegnato
<cristian_c> ok, ho visto la prima foto
<AriesDark89-2> ce rimedio?
<shez_> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: dalla seconda schermata, si evince che tu abbia digitato male il comando
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less
<cristian_c> probabilmente , prima l'hai spettato in più parti, mentre invece va dato così com'è
<cristian_c> (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | less    <---- è un unico comando, è un'unica stringa
<shez_> ho un problema con amule, che ho appena scaricato dal gestore pacchetti, appena lo lancio non finisce di scaricare i file dei server che comapare un finestra di errore con il seguente messaggio: http://pastebin.com/EdCkMW2b poi mi chiede se fermare o stoppare il programma, qualsiasi sia la risposta crasha.
<shez_> questo è il sys log che mi compare dopo il crash: http://pastebin.com/SBfE7egs
<cristian_c> hai sempre problemi con amule, anche dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> shez_: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<AriesDark89> http://imgur.com/XIpeGho
<AriesDark89-2> Scrivo questo
<AriesDark89-2> ma mi da quello scritto prima
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: hai aggiunto un pppa
<cristian_c> ppa
<shez_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23990111/
<AriesDark89-2> Non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> shez_: utilizzi unity, giusto?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<AriesDark89-2> Cristian_c cos'è un ppa?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: eppure thefanclub-ubuntu-ubuntu-after-install l'hai aggiunto tu
<cristian_c> !ppa | AriesDark89-2
<ubot-it> AriesDark89-2: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> shez_: il problema si verifica anche su altre *buntu?
<cristian_c> shez_: intendo, non solo con unity
<AriesDark89-2> si può farequalcosa cristian_c
<cristian_c> !ripristino | AriesDark89-2
<ubot-it> AriesDark89-2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<shez_> cristian_c, francamente non lo so io ho solo questa
<cristian_c> shez_: come hai installato amule?
<shez_> cristian_c, dal gestore pacchetti synaptic
<cristian_c> https://github.com/persmule/amule-dlp/issues/14
<cristian_c> è come se stessi usando una versione scaricata e compilata in un certo senso
<cristian_c> shez_: io fossi in te proverei ad aprire una segnalazione di bug
<shez_> cristian_c, dove mi consigli?
<cristian_c> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> in genere per i bug di ubuntu è così, visto che è il bugtracker ufficiale
<cristian_c> shez_: però, insomma, se riesci a trovare una soluzione autonomanente, è meglio
<cristian_c> shez_: io proverei anche con varie *buntu
<cristian_c> shez_: fra due mesi, quando esce 17.04, potresti provare pure su quella
<AriesDark89-2> Penso che abbia riparato il necessario
<cristian_c> shez_: eventualmente, domanda anche nelle risorse messe a disposizione da amule
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: col ripristino?
<hope> scusate ma iso della versione 16.04.2 quando uscira?
<AriesDark89-2> ho fatto elimina file danneggiati
<AriesDark89-2> mi fatto mettere 3 volte si è adesso va
<AriesDark89-2> ma al riavvio mi dice che ci sono problemi interni
<cristian_c> hope: già uscita
<shez_> cristian_c, si adesso provo.
<cristian_c> o quantomeno, un altro utente l'altro giorno risultava avere quella
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: ?
<AriesDark89-2> mando sceen
<hope> sei sicuro perchè io scaricando mi da sempre la 16.04.1
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto
<AriesDark89-2> ne,la schermata di recovery ho selezionato dpkg
<cristian_c> hope: possibile che per ora sia disponibile solo aggiornando la 16.04.1
<cristian_c> hope: e magari non hanno ancora pubblicato il file .iso sul sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: ok
<hope> mi puoi dare il link della iso ?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: non sono sicuro che però corregga anche il problema del ppa
<cristian_c> anzi, dubito
<cristian_c> hope: ma tu quale ubuntu hai ora?
<AriesDark-3> cristian_c: ce un comdano che mi possa far eliminare ppa
<AriesDark-3> ???
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: questo è il modo migliore e più sicuro
<AriesDark-3> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> l'ha già detto il bot
<cristian_c> ^
<AriesDark-3> letto ora
<cristian_c> !info ppa-purge
<ubot-it> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<hope> ubuntu
<cristian_c> hope: ....
<AriesDark-3> un comando che rileva la ppa
<AriesDark-3> percè onesgamente non ricordo neanche qual'è e quanto tempo fa lho installata
<hope> ubuntu classico
<cristian_c> [20:09] <cristian_c> hope: ma tu quale ubuntu hai ora?
<shez_> cristian_c, in un tred relativo a questo bug che si presenta nella 16.04, viene detto che è un bug gia risolto a maggio 2016 e viene consigliato di far aggiornare alla prorpia distro i pacchetti di amule
<cristian_c> hope: 16.04?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89-2: l'ha domanda l'avevo fatta ad hope....
<cristian_c> *la domanda
<cristian_c> argghhhh
<hope> si sul portatile ubuntu 16.04
<shez_> cristian_c, sottolineando che se questi non sono fixati in debian neacnhe su ubuntu lo sono
<cristian_c> hope: e vorresti aggiornarla a 16.04.2?
<cristian_c> !info amule xenial
<ubot-it> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1559 kB, installed size 4980 kB
<cristian_c> !info amule
<ubot-it> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 1526 kB, installed size 4888 kB
<cristian_c> shez_: risolto il mistero
<hope> cristian_c: si ma formttando e rinstallando il tutto cosi parto dal kernel 4.8
<cristian_c> shez_: fixato a maggio 2016, giusto?
<cristian_c> hope: no, puoi aggiornare il kernel ance dopo con hwe
<cristian_c> hope: c'è un pscchetto nei repo sia per aggiornare il kernel a 4.8 che lo stack di xorg
<cristian_c> hope: prima di tutto aggiorni i pacchetti con: sudo apt.get update && sudo apt.get dist-upgrade
<hope> cristian_c: a buono a sapersi ma avendo fatto un po di test sul portatile vorei ripartire da 0
<cristian_c> shez_: trova le differenze tra le due risposte del bot di poco fa
<hope> cristian_c:vorrei
<cristian_c> hope: zì, ma dovresti passare sempre per 16.04.1 se ancora non hanno pubblicato il file .iso
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> hope: alla fine facendo come detto prima, ottieni lo stesso la 16.04.2
<cristian_c> più gli aggiornamenti indicati prima
<cristian_c> hope: altrimenti aspetti, oppure installi 16.10
<hope> cristian_c: ok adesso installo il tutto grazie per le risp.
<cristian_c> di niente
<shez_> cristian_c, il pacchetto è più piccolo..
<shez_> asp provo a scaricare xenial e provare se il pacchetto in questione funge
<cristian_c> shez_: no
<cristian_c> errsto
<cristian_c> errato
<cristian_c> shez_: anzi, ni, è la stessa versione di amule su 16.04 e 16.10
<cristian_c> solo che è stara ripacchettizzata
<cristian_c> ricompilata
<cristian_c> shez_: quindi non so se è stata realmente inserito il fix nel pacchetto di ubuntu
<cristian_c> shez_: ehm, il problema credo sia nato proprio su xenial
<cristian_c> shez_: in ogni caso , stiamo andando offtopic
<pippo> salve vorrei solo porre una domanda ai più esperti! vorrei sapere se la cairo dock è supportata al 100% per ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<pippo> ?
<Eve26> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJqOxp0gZS5
<cristian_c> Eve26: ?
<Eve26> Vedo che non esce il mio discorso : buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> eh, riposta il discorso qui in canale
<cristian_c> spiegati
<Eve26> Sono una novellina su Ubuntu , sto installando Xubuntu Ma durante lintallazione mi escono dei FAILED E:failed to start lsb :record successful boot for grub
<Eve26> Anche Failed to start light display manager
<Eve26> Cosa posso fare?  Grazie mi saresti di grande aiuto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Eve26
<ubot-it> Eve26: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-14
<bobbalob> Ciao ragazzi, ubuntu continua a riscontrarmi degli errori interni, se posto cosa mi dice riuscite a magari capire il perchè?
<bobbalob> non posso copiare il messaggio...
<bobbalob> Qualcuno online?
<Ralgo> Buongiorno
<ralgo> buongiorno
<Carlin0> !ciao | ralgo
<ubot-it> ralgo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ralgo> sono nuovissimo nel mondo linux!
<ralgo> e ho gia un problema!hahaha
<ralgo> stavo installando ubuntu ma ora sembra bloccato su "preparazione di inux header 4.4.0-62 generic(amd64)
<Falco3205> Giorno!!
<Falco3205> Ho un problemino abbastanza strano... ho installato openssh-server su ubuntu 14.04 LTS mi connetto da root
<Falco3205> in remoto e dopo che gli do il apt-get update open-ssh server crasha
<Falco3205> e devo riavviarlo dal pc fisico
<Falco3205> qualche soluzione?
<cristian_c> Falco3205: openssh-server è installato di default, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> uhm, forse mi confondo con il client
<cristian_c> Falco3205: sul server apri un terminale
<Bubu92> Ragazzi ci siete?
<Bubu92> Ho un PC con AMD v140 RAM 4gb scheda video ATI radeon HD 4250 320 GB hdd
<Bubu92> Non riesco a capire quante partizioni ha l hdd
<Carlin0> Bubu92, avvia una live e lancia gparted
<Bubu92> Ho aperto gparted e mi da SDA  e sdb e poi una Pennetta da 8gb dovrei formattare tutto per poi poter reinstallare ubuntu visto che sicuramente ci sono degli errori nel filesyste
<Bubu92> Quale dovrei formattare?
<Carlin0> Bubu92, sei da live ?
<Bubu92> Si da USB
<Carlin0> spero che con quella cpu tu non voglia installare ubuntu ma qualcosa di più leggero
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Bubu92> Cosa potrei installare?
<Carlin0> lubuntu
<Carlin0> Bubu92, nel terminale scrivi sudo fdick -l
<Bubu92> Mmm OK scaricheró la ISO
<Carlin0> Bubu92, metti l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> Bubu92, nel terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> (è una elle)
<Bubu92> Scusa ti scrivo da smartphone come faccio a connetterli sullo stesso canale dal PC?
<Bubu92> Connetterli
<Bubu92> Connetermi
<Carlin0> dalla live apri un browser e vai al sito http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<Carlin0> clicca a sinistra supporto tecnico
<bubu092> ok Carlin0
<bubu092> cisono
<Carlin0> vedo
<bubu092> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23994983/
<Carlin0> bubu092, nel terminale scrivi sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> ok vediamo
<bubu092> Carlin0 fatto
<Carlin0> la partizione da formattare è sda1
<bubu092> ma c'è un modo per far diventare l'hdd vuoto come quando era vergine?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> da gparted prima fai swapoff su sda5 , e poi cancelli tutte le partizioni di sda
<bubu092> ti spiego io voglio fare quello perchè il mio pc è posseduto a volte non si avvia o fa brutti scherzi all'avvio per via sicuramente di qualche errore nel filesystem
<Carlin0> immagino abbia anche qualche annetto quel pc , potrebbe essere anche qualcosa legato al hardware e non al software
<bubu092> cmq all'avvio di gparted mi da un errore: il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisso è 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte.
<bubu092> si penso che sia così perchè la ventola del pc è sempre accesa e su di giri, credo che si stia friggendo qualcosa
<bubu092> mi da lo stesso errore anche se provo a disattivare lo swap
<bubu092> Help
<bubu092> Carlin0
<m2-xena> buongiorno  a tutti. ho provato a installare pipelight seguendo le istruzioni del sito ma continua a non funzionarmi silverlight su netflix o mediaset. sapreste aiutarmi?
<Grignard> Salve io ho un problema con l'istallazione di Lubuntu, posso chiedere qua?
<bubu092> ma ci siete?
<m2-xena> mi sa k nn c'è nessuno :(
<Salvy> Salve. Volevo sapere se: Per installare Ubuntu su un iMac con Virtualizzatore VirtualBox devo scaricare la versione Ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso? perchè il mio MAC ha processore Intel
<pepep> salve a tutti ho un problema che non riesco proprio a risolvere.......con ubuntu 16.04.2 non mi va più cairo dock
<pepep> non saprei come risolvere.......prima andava benissimo poi è scomparso......e non mi apre più cairo
<pepep> cosa potrei fare?
<pepep> c'è per caso qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | pepep
<ubot-it> pepep: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pepep> scusami ho fatto la domanda prima
<pepep> salve a tutti ho un problema che non riesco proprio a risolvere.......con ubuntu 16.04.2 non mi va più cairo dock
<cristian_c> pepep: apri un terminale
<pepep> non saprei come risolvere.......prima andava benissimo poi è scomparso......e non mi apre più cairo
<pepep> okey
<cristian_c> pepep: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pepep> okey fatto
<cristian_c> pepep: poi, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link, da incollare in canale
<pepep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23996328/
<pepep> ecco il risultato
<cristian_c> pepep: digita: (cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<pepep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23996332/
<pepep> ecco qua
<cristian_c> pepep: hai aggiunto il ppa di numix
<pepep> si lo uso
<cristian_c> eh, magari è quello ad aver creato problemi, se non sicuramente
<pepep> ma è strano perche prima ho installato numix, l'ho impostato come desideravo poi ho installato cairo
<cristian_c> non significa
<cristian_c> i danni possono emergere anche a distanza di tempo
<pepep> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> pepep: oltre al repository esterno, hai apportato altre modifiche al sistema operativo?
<pepep> devo eliminare il ppa con ppa purge
<pepep> no
<cristian_c> pepep: vedo che lo conosci ;)
<cristian_c> haibituè da ppa?
<cristian_c> -i
<pepep> si sono un abituè di ppa e ho avuto molti problemi in passato
<cristian_c> ma sei recidivo... :P
<pepep> il classico smanettone che poi fa danni
<cristian_c> il vero 'smanettone' non usa i ppa
<cristian_c> i programmi se li compila da solo
<cristian_c> :D
<pepep> vero! ma non ho ancora capito le basi per programmare.....
<pepep> e mi rende triste
<cristian_c> pepep: non serve programmare per compilare
<cristian_c> sono due cose nettamente  distinte
<pepep> ah
<cristian_c> non servono competenze di programmazione
<cristian_c> pepep: prima di tutto dovresti vedere quali pacchetti contiene il ppa di numix
<pepep> che programma si utilizza per la compilazione?
<cristian_c> ad un'occhiata al repository si capisce già se è capace di far danni a ubuntu
<cristian_c> pepep: dipende, ma di solito, si danno tre comandi: ./comfigure, make e sudo make install
<pepep> prima di installare il ppa bisogna vedere i pacchetti
<cristian_c> ed è fatta, ma...
<cristian_c> !compilazione
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<cristian_c> 'che già sono nei repository'
<pepep> ah
<cristian_c> perché se già ci sono, non ha senso
<pepep> vero
<cristian_c> pepep: aì, prima di installare un ppa devi vedere su launchpad quali pacchetti contiene, per sentirti abbastanza al sicuro
<cristian_c> *sì
<pepep> ti lascio un secodo che vado a mangiare e elimino il ppa
<pepep> grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> se il ppa contiene librerie o dipendenze in versioni che vanno a sostituire librerie o dipendense già presenti nei repo di ubuntu, allora ti devi preoccupre
<cristian_c> se invece il ppa contiene solo un pacchetto, non presente nei repo di ubuntu, allora puoi quasi dormire sonni tranquilli
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Melo> Sono uscito per sbaglio dalla chat
<cristian_c> Melo: sei nel canale giusto
<rek> hi, non vedo più il cursore del mouse solo la freccetta gli altri cursoi durante l'onmouseover li vedo...com'è che posso installare un nuovo tema o fixxare il problema?
<pepep> eccomi cristian
<cristian_c> rek: qui non si danno consigli su come installare temi
<cristian_c> nel senso, non è materia di questo canale
<cristian_c> installare temi
<pepep> quindi per eliminare il ppa do il comando sudo ppa-purge ppa:<numix>
<rek> cristian_c, installare un tema è l'ultima mia volia, cerco in primis una soluzione per riavere il mio puntatore
<rek> voglia*
<cristian_c> pepep: segui le indicazioni date prima dal bot
<cristian_c> rek: in seguito a cpsa hai perso il puntatore?
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<pepep> è vero scusami cristian
<Melo> Ho un MacBook Pro, ho installato tramite liveusb Ubuntu. Al riavvio sono bloccato in una schermata viola, con le scritte Ubuntu generico, rexovery mode ed altro
<Melo> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Melo: premi 'e'
<Melo> Un attimo
<cristian_c> in corrispondenza di 'ubuntu'
<rek> cristian_c, inseguito all'upgrade alla rom successiva per il mio device
<cristian_c> 'rom'?
<cristian_c> ma stiamo parlando di un pc?
<rek> si fa per dire..è un handheld
<Melo> Fatto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | rek
<ubot-it> rek: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Melo> Recordfail
<cristian_c> Melo: semplicemente, inserisci nomodeset, come fatto in live
<cristian_c> Melo: ?
<cristian_c> Melo: hai una scheda nvidia?
<Melo> Si
<cristian_c> Melo: una volta arrivato sul desktop, apri software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> seleziona driver aggiuntivi e da lì installa i driver nvidia raccomandati
<Melo> Ho fatto, prima. Sia aggiornmento driver sia sono riuscito ad installare boot repair
<cristian_c> ?
<Melo> Questo prima di scrivere qui
<cristian_c> Melo: ma se hai detto di essere entrato nel desktop solo da libe
<cristian_c> live
<Melo> Esatto
<cristian_c> e una volta installata, bloccato nel grub
<Melo> Infatti lo fatto da liveusb
<pepep> adesso ho eliminato il ppa numix ma il tema e icone sono rimaste indifferenti! è normale?
<rek> cristian_c, vorrei una delucidazione su come far mangiare nuovi temi a lxapparence o senza utilizzarlo solo al fine di vedere se posso bypassare il problema...perchè vedo che gestisce lui la cosa...probabilmente basta smanettare qui: http://wiki.embeddedarm.com/wiki/Yocto_xcursor-transparent questo è interessante si tratta del mio tema di lxde ... lubuntu karmic cpu: S3C6410 ARM11 128mb ddr 133mhz SoC graphics unit, Open
<rek> GL ES 1.1/2.0, 4M triangles/sec @133Mhz (Transform only)
<Melo> Si
<cristian_c> e allora non puoi aver installato i driver nvidia sulla tua installazione
<cristian_c> Melo: quello che fai in live, rimane in live
<cristian_c> semicit. fight club
<rek> vedo di fare un po' di test poi torno qui...
<cristian_c> Melo: sono due ubuntu indipendenti
<Melo> Ah ecco
<Melo> Io adesso sono nel menù di GRUB
<cristian_c> rek: ripeto, qui non si da supporto a roba come il tema che hai linkato
<Melo> Posso fare qualcosa da qui?
<cristian_c> Melo: l'ho scritto prima, reincollo se eri distratto
<rek> il problema che ho rovinato il touch ed in più sclero a non avere il puntaore...ogni volta devo passare da host a otg e viceversa per usare il mouse e robe varie il tutto con il touch scalibrato...tra l'altro vorrei capire come possa una catuda rendermi così scalibrato il touch avete idee? piccolo offtopic
<Melo> Scusami
<pepep> adesso ho eliminato il ppa numix ma il tema e icone sono rimaste indifferenti! è normale?
<cristian_c> [20:16] <cristian_c> Melo: semplicemente, inserisci nomodeset, come fatto in live
<cristian_c> 20:17] <cristian_c> Melo: una volta arrivato sul desktop, apri software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> [20:18] <cristian_c> seleziona driver aggiuntivi e da lì installa i driver nvidia raccomandati
<cristian_c> Melo: ovviamente , la live usb dev'essere sempre scollegata dal pc, altrimenti va in boot quella
<cristian_c> invece del sistema su hdd
<Melo> E come faccio ad inserire domodeset dal menù GRUB?
<Melo> Come non detto
<cristian_c> !paste | pepep
<ubot-it> pepep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Melo> Visto
<cristian_c> Melo: nomodeset
<cristian_c> Melo: se l'hai fatto in live, dopo aver premuto 'e' nel grub, non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<cristian_c> basta premere 'e' e rifare la stessa cosa, in corrispondenza di 'Ubuntu', nel grub
<pepep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23996575/
<pepep> questo è quello che ho fatto
<Melo> Allora, Ubuntu è partito, collego internet e aggiorno
<cristian_c> Warning: Could not find package list for PPA: numix ppa
<cristian_c> pepep: non hai purgato il ppa
<pepep> ah
<cristian_c> Melo: perfetto
<pepep> infatti no ho capito l'errore
<cristian_c> Melo: ti basta fare come ho scritto sopra, per installare i driver nvidia
<pepep> non*
<cristian_c> pepep: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<pepep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23996581/
<cristian_c> pepep: perché sei loggato come root?
<cristian_c> non mi stupisce che poi cairo vada per i fatti propri
<cristian_c> facendo in questo modo
<pepep> per non scrivere tutte le volte la pass(lo so sono un pigro) e sbaglio! non lo faccio più! scusami! non sapevo che poteva causare problemi.............
<cristian_c> pepep: ne può causare di gravi
<cristian_c> tipo la modifica dei permessi nella tua home
<cristian_c> non una cosa da poco
<Melo> Cristian_c fatto. Aggiornamenti partiti. Speriamo bene. Grazie mille per l'aiuto e la pazienza
<cristian_c> alla fine poi sei costretto a lanciare i programmi da root
<cristian_c> tralasciando gli ovvi problemi di sicurezza che ne derivano
<cristian_c> pepep: io andrei di ripristino
<pepep> ah
<pepep> completo?
<pepep> ripristino completo del sistema?
<cristian_c> pepep: nell'uso normale, la password non la digiti quasi mai, solo quando fai gli aggiornamenti o installi un programma ti viene richiesta , non mi sembra così scocciante
<cristian_c> pepep: sì, non so cos'altro può essere stato toccato oltre a cairo dock
<cristian_c> Melo: quindi ora hai installato i driver nvidia'
<cristian_c> ?
<pepep> no niente! oltre a cairo dock non ho fatto nulla!
<cristian_c> pepep: il root
<pepep> ? root ?
<cristian_c> oltre al ppa ti sei loggato come roor
<pepep> si
<cristian_c> non so quale dei due ha causato problemi a cairo
<pepep> okey! quindi ripristino completo.............tre giorni fa l'ho rinstallato! che casino!ahaha
<cristian_c> ma se ha causato problemi a cairo, e non riesci neanche a purgare il ppa, potrebbe creare ulteiori problemi ad altri componenti di sistema
<cristian_c> pepep: io eviterei i ppa come la peste
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda il root, come specificato prima, la password la usi raramente (aggiornamenti e instaàlazione programmi)
<pepep> ah okey! ma per avere un tema nuovo senza ppa? non è possibile....
<cristian_c> a memoria nell'utilizzo abituale non ricordo altre situazioni in cui venga richiesta la password
<cristian_c> pepep: certo che puoi installare temi senza ppa
<giovannis> ciao a tutti, volevo un chiarimento veloce. Ma se creo un nuovo account su ubuntu e provo a cambiargli ambiente grafico, al nuovo account non succede nulla vero?
<cristian_c> pepep: non so quali pacchetti contenga quel ppa, ma generalmente puoi scaricare direttsmente il pacchetto deb che ti interessa
<cristian_c> oppure ci sono anche altre soluzioni
<giovannis> scusate "al vecchio account non succede nulla vero?"
<cristian_c> domanda interessanre
<Melo> Va molto lento, ci sono tanti aggiornamenti. Fatica a ad aggiornare
<cristian_c> *interessanre
<cristian_c> Melo: beh, a quanto dicevi, in live era una scheggia
<Melo> Ehehe e ti assicuro che era così
<cristian_c> magari caricava tutto in ram, però bog
<cristian_c> boh
<pepep> come si fa? sai per caso darmi una soluzione per scaricare senza ppa? per scaricare la deb non saprei proprio come fare!
<Melo> Cristiam_c Cmq sia ora so come arrivarci, se stasera non è cosa, riprovo domani. Anche non so se influisce si sta surriscaldando
<Melo> Ma questo problema lo aveva anche prima
<cristian_c> pepep: ho visto il ppa di numix su launchpad, sembra una raccolta di temi, uno per ogni pacchetto, vsi su launchpad, clic sul pacchtt che ti interessa, ecc....
<cristian_c> Melo: come detto prima, usa una *buntu più leggera
<giovannis> pepep per esempio qui http://www.ubuntufree.com/download-adapta-theme/ trovi un tema, basta che clicchi il pulsantone viola e lo aggiunge in automatico. Poi per impostarlo devi installare unity tweak tool
<giovannis> pepep dovrebbe farlo senza che stai ad aggiungere il ppa di noobslab (anche se non vedo perché non dovresti)
<cristian_c> giovannis: per favore, non postare link a risorse esterne di dubbis provenienza
<giovannis> cristian_c va bene
<cristian_c> tra l'aktro il link rimanda a una pagina github
<cristian_c> intendo il download
<pepep> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> pepep: a occhio, non è il ppa numix ad aver fatto danni
<cristian_c> ma il fatto che non riesci a rimuoverlo, è segno che qualcosa è stato fatto
<cristian_c> giovannis: in pratica, l'ambiente grafico non è legato a un utente in particolare
<pepep> okey
<pepep> lo tengo presente
<cristian_c> giovannis: quindi se dopo aver creato il nuovo utente, installi un desktop, quest'ultimo sarà disponibile anche al vecchio utente
<pepep> adesso ripristino tutto........
<cristian_c> giovannis: certo che mischiare due desktop può dar luogo a effetti imprevedibili
<pepep> grazie mille per tutto
<cristian_c> pepep: se ci sono problemi su altre applicazioni, siamo qui e in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pepep> certo!!
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo
<Melo> Cristian_c penso proprio di sì
<pepep> grazie e buona seratona!
<cristian_c> !derivate | Melo
<ubot-it> Melo: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> in base al tuo hardware
<cristian_c> poi
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> xubuntu e lubuntu mi pare abbiano file .iso speciali ottimizzati per l'uso sui mac
<giovannis> cristian_c mi é già capitato che provando a mettere gnome3 si siano addirittura corrotti i file xorg.conf ma se lo testo su un account di prova non dovrebbe toccare l'originale no?
<Melo> Per oggi chiudo, il Mac è andato in surriscaldamento. Ci riprovo domani, se rifà la stessa cosa ci metto una derivata. Grazie davvero
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> giovannis: quello non lo so, ma si potrebbero mischiare i window manager, i file manager, e gli elementi delle finestre
<cristian_c> eccc..
<cristian_c> con effetti imprevedibili
<giovannis> c'é un modo per abilitare uno e disabilitare l'altro nello stesso momento?
<cristian_c> dati dalla coesistenza di pacchetti che fanno la stessa cosa, su desktop diversi
<giovannis> tipo un "risolvi conflitti" automatico
<cristian_c> giovannis: nel senso, al login puoi selezionare il desktop preferito, ma poi comunque tutti i pacchetti sono comunque installati
<cristian_c> la cosa migliore è avere un solo desktop, in caso dovessi riscontrare questo tipo di problemi
<cristian_c> giovannis: al limite crei più partizioni per altrettante installazioni
<cristian_c> oppure vai di macchine virtuali
<cristian_c> (esiste anche il chroot grafico, ma non l'ho mai provato)
<giovannis> Va bene, grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> giovannis: nel senso, puoi anche provsre
<cristian_c> provare
<giovannis> ora provo su una macchina virtuale e vediamo che succede li
<cristian_c> ma se il risultato non ti soddisfa, disinstalli il desktop e bon
<cristian_c> non è detto che ti debba per forza dare problemi il doppio desktop, ma può capitare
<giovannis> ok allora provo semplicemente in un altro account
<cristian_c> giovannis: non ti è chiaro
<cristian_c> il fatto che tu crei un account, non cambia il discorso
<cristian_c> se installi un dssktop, sarà disponibile a tutti gli account
<giovannis> si ma l'ultima volta che ho provato mi ha modificato il file xorg.conf
<giovannis> che é uno per ogni utente
<cristian_c> perché il desktop non è legato a un account utente in particolare
<giovannis> quindi mi andrebbe comunque a modificare il file di entrambi gli utenti
<cristian_c> giovannis: strano, xorg.conf di solito non è neanche presente
<cristian_c> e se lo è , lo si deve alla presenza di driver grafici proprietari
<cristian_c> e anche in quel caso lo trovi in /etc
<giovannis> si perché uso i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> quindi nulla a che fare con gli utenti
<giovannis> e perché l'ultima volta che ho installato gnome mi ha toccato quel file?
<cristian_c> boh, gnome comunque usa mutter come compositor
<cristian_c> e il compositor ha a che fare con il server xorg
<cristian_c> il punto è che sì il desktop lavora insieme al server grafico, ma la cosa non dovrebbe riguardare un account utente in particolare, invece
<giovannis> cristian_c ho fatto un backup
<giovannis> ci provo
<cristian_c> ok
<giovannis> se tutto va bene rientro a breve xD
<cristian_c> giovannis: beh, anche se non va, credo tu possa anche rimuovere il desktop per tornare alla situazione precedente
<giovannis> grazie per i chiarimenti
<cristian_c> ma il backup è sempre ok
<cristian_c> di niente vol. 2
<giovannis> si, giusto per sicurezza
<giovannis> come faccio a sapere quale display manager sto usando adesso?
<rek> giovannis,  ps -ef | grep '/[X]'
<giovannis> grazie
<giovannis> cristian_c sembra tutto ok
<pepep> salve
<David77> Buonasera a tutti! Domanda rapida: visto che ho Xubuntu e quindi non ho gedit, per modificare un file su /etc posso fare con sudo mousepad? Grazie
<Carlin0> certo
<David77> grazie, era solo per sicurezza
<Carlin0> qualsiasi editor di testo va bene
<David77> Carlin0 per caso hai provato a vedere se il tuo scanner Canon funzionava con il trial, quindi con tutta la filigrana di comprare il prodotto, con vuescan? perchè ho provato con lo scanner HP 5300C che tu mi hai consigliato di compilare sane-backend .... e con quello funziona anche con la 16.04. però è un software commerciale a pagamento e quindi non ho voglia di comprarlo solamente per far funzionare degli (2) scanner sulla 16.04
<gabriele> signori buonasera
<gabriele> domanda forse per alcuni sciocca....come faccio ad autosospendere il pc?
<David77> Carlin0 quindi almeno ho scoperto che la 16.04 funziona con gli scanner che funzionavano con la 14.04... ma pare non con sane :( sto pensando comunque alla tua idea si compilare sane.backend anche se mai provato
<gabriele> entro un tot di tempo si deve sospendere ed a una certa ora riaccendersi
<Carlin0> David77, hp ha un alta compatibilità con linux , canon molto meno
<David77> Carlin0 ho provato a mettere un Artec Ultima 2000 e anche quello funzionava con il commerciale vuescan.... Canon figuriamoci. esattamente che modello è?
<David77> gabriele per la sospensione entro un tot penso basti il gestore energia. per la riattivazione penso un timer....
<indil> salve
<indil> qualcuno ha esp con lubuntu?
<indil> sto cercando in installarlo su un eeepc 701
<gabriele> David77, puoi essere più preciso?
<David77> gabriele ipotizzo: per lo spengimento ad una certa ora se non erro dovrebbe esserci anche shutdown -H hh:mm. prova a vedere anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org//AmministrazioneSistema/Cron per il resto
<Carlin0> !dettagli | indil
<ubot-it> indil: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<indil> Lubuntu 12.04, Celeron M, 2Gb ram, eeepc 701, no uefi (volevo sapere se qualcuno sa come ottimizzarlo al meglio per renderlo meno pesante)
<indil> o se avete altre idde da suggerire sono ben accette! :)
<indil> idee*
<Carlin0> indil, ma il problema quale sarebbe ?
<indil> E' una buona scelta come distro o ci sono scelte migliori?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-15
<Carlin0> è la + leggera se non gira quella non so cosa altro
<David77> Carlin0 ho scoperto che anche altri miei colleghi hanno difficoltà con gli scanner che funzionavano con la 14.04 che con la 16.04 non funzionano più, non so quale versione hai tu, e quindi è per questo che ti chiedevo il modello dello scanner canon. visto che tra l'altro un programma commerciale come vuescan pare che funzioni quasi con tutti (driver built-in) mi sembra strano che non si possa far funzionare anche normalmente con i pacchetti ufficiali di
<indil> ok grazie Carlin0!
<David77> magari chiedo ai colleghi e amici se hanno lo stesso scanner canon. sto verificando i vari file .conf per l'hp e artec che sono 2 back-end diversi. uno è avision non hplip che ha un numero bassissimo di scanner hp
<Carlin0> David77, parlare qui del mio scanner è totalmente offtopic in quanto non uso ubuntu
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<David77> Carlin0 scusa avevo capito male. buona notte
<gabriele> David77, ok grazie
<David77> gabriele you're welcome
<David77> per voi è meglio correggere un filesystem manualmente direttamente da busybox oppure da live? e perchè, se lo sapete? grazie
<David77> con fsck
<David77> per quanto riguarda direttamente da busybox ho visto http://askubuntu.com/questions/697190/fsck-error-on-boot-dev-sda6-unexpected-inconsistency-run-fsck-manually
<David77> buona notte a tutti! Chiedo un'altro giorno. :)
<MarcoI> Ciao a tutti. Dopo aver sostituito il vecchio HD Sata con il nuovo HD Samsung SSD 850 EVO, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition. Il problema che incontro è dato dal fatto che non mi accetta, ad installazione avvenuta ed a reboot, nome utente e password inseriti durante l'installazione e scritti su un foglietto come promemoria. A v
<MarcoI> oi è capitato una cosa del genere? Quale può essere la causa?
<akis24> MarcoI: no non capita se la password è corretta l'accetta di sicuro .. considera maiucolo e minuscolo ecc
<gigirock> MarcoI, se la tastiera e' impostata su uk o usa i caratteri speciali non corrispondono
<MarcoI> Dopo il primo tentativo ho usato una password solo numerica e senza caratteri speciali
<gigirock> MarcoI, 1234 fa sempre il suo dovere............
<MarcoI> si ho usato nei miei tentativi successivi al primo proprio una cosa del genere
<gigirock> MarcoI, ma sul vecchio disco c'era l'installazione del server precedente ?
<MarcoI> nel vecchio disco c'era sempre ubuntu 16.04 server edition. dopo aver capito che stava dando segni di cedimento, ho acquistato un nuovo disco, questa volta un SSD Samsung 850 EVO e l'ho rimpiazzato. Lo vede senza problemi, a parte questo problema della password tipo "1234" che non accetta
<gigirock> MarcoI, problema del tutto marginale
<gigirock> MarcoI, hai installato da usb ?
<MarcoI> quindi che il problema della password non accetta è un sotto-problema derivante da qualcosa d'altro? Sto usando un CD-ROM su cui ho salvato il file ISO di Ubuntu 16.04 Server edition
<gigirock> MarcoI, leggi questa guida.....
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<MarcoI> ho fatto il check del CD per verificare se ci fossero problemi al CD rom
<MarcoI> grazie  per il link. Ora seguo le indicazioni fornite dalla pagina web
<marcus_u> buongiorno ho installato lubuntu 16 04 02 e thuderbird ,ma questo si blocca spesso e ricevo un msg di errore quando uso la schermata per rispondere al mittente "550......only local mail allowed"
<cristian_c> marcus_u: hai installato 16.04.2 da zero?
<cristian_c> oppure hai aggiornato da 16.04.1?
<marcus_u> aggiornato mi pare sono partito da 16 04 01
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sei sicuro che sia un problema della 16.04?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: apri un terminale
<marcus_u> ...no ,sono qui' per questo....potrebbe essere un problema di server?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: il problema si verifica anche con altri client email su altri sistemi?
<marcus_u> ho provato a rispondere alla stessa mail dal cell. non parte neanche da li....
<ExPBoy> marcus_u, ma usi outlook su windows?
<ExPBoy> è un errore outlook quello
<marcus_u> no thunderbird ovunque
<cristian_c> marcus_u: e allora perché domandi nel canale #ubuntu-it?
<cristian_c> 10:51] <marcus_u> ho provato a rispondere alla stessa mail dal cell. non parte neanche da li....
<marcus_u> ...ho appena provato...
<cristian_c> prima di fiondarsi in suppoto, qualche verifica no?
<cristian_c> *supporto
<marcus_u> ...rimane pero' il fatto che spesso thunderbird su lubuntu si blocca....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quando si blocca?
<gigirock> marcus_u, definire spesso....
<cristian_c> !dettagli | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> marcus_u: aolo thundervird ai blocca
<cristian_c> marcus_u: solo thunderbird si blocca?
<marcus_u> si a parte lo schermo che ad ogni riavvio dall st.by riparte dalla massima luminosita' (?)
<cristian_c> marcus_u: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> marcus_u: per la luminosità , possiamo verificare
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quando si blocca?
<marcus_u> scusa ero altrove....
<marcus_u> terminale? intendi la finestra di comando?
<cristian_c> sì, terminale
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ti chiedo di rispondere anche alle altre domande
<marcus_u> thunder si blocca dopo aperto e quando scarico nuovi msg
<cristian_c> e cosa fai per sbloccarlo?
<marcus_u> ...ma delle volte non apre gli allegati di quelli gia' scaricati...
<marcus_u> ...aspetto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | inoktre, ripeto, marcus_u:
<ubot-it> inoktre, ripeto, marcus_u:: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ah, allora semplicemente è un discorso di tempo di caricamento?
<marcus_u> ...vaio vpcx11 atom z540 2gb ram
<cristian_c> marcus_u: è un po' scarsotto (eufemismo)
<marcus_u> lo so.....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: magari punta su un client mail più leggero se pensi sia un problema di 'pesantezza'
<cristian_c> qualcosa di più essenziale rispetto a thunderbird
<marcus_u> tipo....
<Carlin0> che poi a dirla tutta i client mail non li usa quasi + nessuno , è anche + sicuro leggere dal web senza scaricare sul proprio pc
<cristian_c> eh, ma col pc scrauso, il client mail è meglio
<cristian_c> 'èppiùmeglio'
<MarcoI> Posso chiedervi una continuazione dell'aiuto precedente (datemi pure dello scarsotto anche a me, ne sono già consapevole) ?
<cristian_c> MarcoI: si parlava del pc, non della persona
<cristian_c> in merito all'aggettivo 'scarsotto'
<MarcoI> ottima risposta e precisazione. Mi scuso per il fraintendimento
<cristian_c> ecco, si è offeso, perché hai lanciato allusioni, che ci costeranno caro :D
<Carlin0> MarcoI, come mai installi server ?
<MarcoI> rinnovo le mie scuse sia al mio onomino, sia a chi ci sta aiutando
<Carlin0> ho letto male ?
<MarcoI> come mai installo server? perchè per l'uso che serve a me meglio il server che tutto il fardello grafico, di cui ho un pessimo ricordo con i casini che ho avuto con nvidia & c.....
<cristian_c> #checcifaicorserver
<Carlin0> MarcoI, ma si avvia l'OS ?
<MarcoI> comunque...sono riuscito ad accedere ad una "shell" provvisoria ,via CD Rom contenente l'ISO di Ubuntu 16.04, attraverso la "rescue mode" Ho eseguito i vari sudo mount proposti nel link chroot fornitomi gentilmente prima...ma ora che faccio?
<Carlin0> MarcoI, ma si avvia l'OS ?
<MarcoI> il link di cui ho seguito i vari mount è questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<Carlin0> non ti serviva manco la live bastava agire da recovery
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<MarcoI> Carlin0 sono ancora in modalità "rescue mode" attraverso il cd rom
<MarcoI> grazie Per il link sul recupero password, anche se più che recuperare la password, che mi sono scritto, devo recuperare il sistema
<Carlin0> cosa ha che non va l'OS  ?
<MarcoI> probabilmente sto ripetendo durante l'installazione dello stesso qualche errore, e questo fa si che poi ad installazione conclusa, dopo il reboot, non mi accetta nome utente e password, che mi sono scritto su un foglio
<Carlin0> quindi il problema è la pass
<cristian_c> MarcoI: 'qualche errore' <- ovvero?
<MarcoI> purtroppo data la mia scarsa conoscenza del sistema,che sto pian piano colmando, non sono in grado di dire quali errori o quale errore faccio...altrimenti avrei risolto il problema
<cristian_c> MarcoI: conoscendo poco linux e la shell bash, iniziare con ubuntu-server è un po' come darsi le martellate
<cristian_c> senza uno studio e una conoscenza adeguata della shell
<cristian_c> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Carlin0> cmq io proverei la guida delle pass che non prevede il 'chroot' ed è assai + semplice
<Carlin0> chroot serve se devi resettare la pass di root , la quale (che io sappia) non viene mai settata in fase di installazione su ubuntu
<MarcoI> grazie dei link. ora ci guardo. stavo cercando di capire come accedere al menu grub
<Carlin0> ho capito : troppa carne al fuoco
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<MarcoI> grazie!!!
<MarcoI> Secondo voi un messaggio di questo tipo appena inserito il CD Rom con l'ISO di Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition cos può significare? 6.5218271 blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1366016 e po di seguito..: 12.853289 blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1366016, e poi: 12.853505 Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 170752, asyn
<MarcoI> c page read
<cristian_c> MarcoI: server non ha una modalità live
<cristian_c> MarcoI: quando appare il messaggio?
<cristian_c> !image | MarcoI
<ubot-it> MarcoI: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> MarcoI: poi io controllerei che il cd sia in buono stato
<MarcoI> appare appena metto il CD Rom... eppure ho fatto anche il check del CD Rom e non ha dato indicazioni di errori o tracce rovinate
<cristian_c> e sopratutto che sia vergine prima di masterizzare il file .iso
<MarcoI> si il CD era vergine
<cristian_c> MarcoI: ma esattamente quando inserisci il cd?
<MarcoI> lo inserisco a PC acceso e dopo faccio il reboot...spero di aver risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> MarcoI: con quale os in esecuzione?
<MarcoI> scusami @ubot-it .... come si fa a collegare l'immagine su  https://imgur.com/  ad un canale?
<cristian_c> MarcoI: e come ti colleghi al server?
<cristian_c> MarcoI: il link alla pagina della schermata
<MarcoI> cristian_c uso il so (Ubuntu 16.04 lts) che ho installato prima ma che non riesco ad accedere.dopo vorrei provare ad re-installare ubuntu tramite usb o tramite immagine caricata su http://prnt.sc/ , anche se non ho capito poi come faccio, una volta caricata l'iso "su quella pagina" a procedere nell'installazione in locale. Ora stacco un attimo, per
<MarcoI> chè sto fondendo... a dopo....e grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> O.o
<MrSetro> Salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | MrSetro
<ubot-it> MrSetro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MrSetro> Come mai su ubuntu software non mi escono più alcune cose? Tipo volevo mettere gnome-shell e ubuntu tweak, solo che quando li cerco non escono.. come mai?
<Carlin0> !info gnome-shell
<ubot-it> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.4-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 634 kB, installed size 7010 kB
<Carlin0> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in yakkety
<Carlin0> ubuntu tweak non è nei repo ufficiali gnome shell invece si
<MrSetro> Si ma gnome-shell non lo trovo più da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento.. C'è qualche soluzione per mettere sia gnome shell che ubuntu tweak?
<Carlin0> ubuntu tweak ... non è nei repo ufficiali quindi qui non gli si da supporto
<Carlin0> invece per gnome-shelll basta che scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install gnome-shell
<MrSetro> Non me lo fa installare..
<MrSetro> ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati :|
<Carlin0> MrSetro, scrivi nel terminale ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> MrSetro, metti l'output su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<MrSetro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24000874/
<Carlin0> MrSetro, prova a vedere se risolvi con sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> diversamente non saprei cosa dirti , probabilmente il problema deriva dai ppa che hai aggiunto
<MrSetro> Nope, non va :(
<MrSetro> Va bene grazie lo stesso :)
<MarcoI> perchè secondo voi dopo aver selezionato l'usb come fonte di boot, usb in cui ho precedentemente inserito solo l'iso di ubuntu 16.04 server edition, mi dice "Missing operating system" ?
<Carlin0> MarcoI, con cosa hai preparato la usb?
<MarcoI> ho scaricato da qui: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server l'iso file e poi l'ho copiato sulla chiavetta usb. c'è qualche passaggio intermedio da fare?
<Carlin0> non basta fare copia incolla
<Carlin0> MarcoI, hai windows ?
<MarcoI> si sul portatile che sto usando ora ho windows10 : http://prnt.sc/e92s38
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<MarcoI> ah ok.... quindi non basta fare copia in colla...ecco perchè non lo riconosce
<MarcoI> mille grazie
<samuele> salve volevo sapere ubuntu girano tutti software windows
<lupo> ciao
<Guest3836> posso fare una domanda
<Guest3836> ciao
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest3836> sto scaricando la versione in iso come faccio per istallarlo dalla chiavetta
<Guest3836> grazie
<Carlin0> hai windows ?
<Guest3836> si
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> buona lettura
<Guest3836> grazie ci provo
<MarcoI> Penso che i passaggi dell'installazione in cui quasi certamente faccio delle cappellate cono quelli relativi alle partizioni. :http://prnt.sc/e93dtv
<fabio_cc> MarcoI, cosa stai installando?
<MarcoI> Riguardo all'UEFI mod mi dice..: "This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode". If you continue to install Debian in UEI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating systems later. If you wis
<MarcoI> h to install in UEI mode and don't care about keeping the ability to boot one of the existing systems, you have the option force that here. If you wsh to keep the option to boot an existing operating system, you should choose NOT to force UEFI installation here. Force UEI installation? ...
<Carlin0> MarcoI, forse la versione server non ha installer grafico
<Carlin0> è tutto un po + difficile
<MarcoI> fabio_cc ho riavviato l'installato di Ubuntu 14.04.1 Server Edition via usb perchè prima ho avuto dei problemi
<MarcoI> mancano le icone grafiche nella versione server ma la procedura dovrebbe essere simile
<MarcoI> arrivato ora al punto critico, per il quale vi chiedo qualche consiglio. Faccio foto che vi invio tramite lightshot
<MarcoI> Quale di queste partizioni usare? http://prnt.sc/e93kqg    sda è in Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 Gb, sdb è in Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250 Gb. Ho letto che LVM pur essendo performante è ancora "sperimentale".
<Gabros93> signori buonasera
<Gabros93> qualcuno ha idea di come vedere le anteprime di foto/video di un Nokia Lumia 735 collegato via usb?
<Gabros93> mi da errore, come se non avvessi i permessi di input e output
<Carlin0> MarcoI, la miglior cosa sarebbe usare l'opzione in basso (manual)
<MarcoI> grazie Carlin0 .selezionando manuale esce questa serie di opzioni. SSD 850 è il nuovo HD, SSD 750 è l'HD già presente : http://prnt.sc/e942jj
<Carlin0> seleziona sda1 filesystem ext4 punto di mount /
<Carlin0> quando hai fatto vai in basso finish and write
<MarcoI> scusami se insisto su questo punto...è che mi rendo conto che questa è la fase critica....selezioni questo:http://prnt.sc/e945ut , poi in basso finish and write... giusto?
<Carlin0> devi dargli il punto di mount
<Carlin0> 17:20:16<Carlin0> seleziona sda1 filesystem ext4 punto di mount /
<MarcoI> le uniche opzioni che posso selezionare sono le singole righe in cui non si legge "punto di mount /"
<pepep> salve
<pepep> c'è qualcuno?
<pepep> vorrei installare un nuovo tema ma senza usare il ppa
<pepep> non vorrei rischiare
<pepep> uso ubuntu 16.04.2
<Carlin0> MarcoI, te lo dissi che il server è + difficile cmq quando sei su sda1 premi invio e vedrai che qualcosa esce ...
<Carlin0> ora devo andare mi spiace
<MarcoI> Carlin0 penso che l'opzione che più si avvicina a quello che dici tu  è "#1 primary 215.8 GB B ext4". Mille grazie per il tuo aiuto
<Carlin0> quello è il filesystem ma devi anche dargli il punto di mount
<MarcoI> si è chiaro perchè devo dare anche il punto di mount. Il problema è che nelle opzioni fornite non c'è questa possibilità di fornire il punto di mount
<Carlin0> dai il filesystem poi ti sposti ...
<MarcoI> provo a fare finish partitioning and write changes to disk e poi vedo che succede perchè non vedo purtoppo dove si possa specificare d indicare il punto di mount
<Carlin0> se non dai il punto di mount ti rimanda indietro
<Carlin0> ...
<Carlin0> cmq è tutto lì basta che capisci come fare
<Carlin0> ciao :o)
<MarcoI> vero. mi dice "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partittioning menu"
<MarcoI> dai buona serata Carlin0 mille grazie per l'aiuto
<giovannis> buonasera, ormai sono un assiduo frequentatore di questa chat xD
<giovannis> La localizzazione gps del pc é sfalsata
<giovannis> nell'applicazione maps di moltissimo
<giovannis> in google maps nel browser di qualche km
<giovannis> che cosa puo' essere?
<fabio_cc> giovannis, certamente non dipende da ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | giovannis
<ubot-it> giovannis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<totore> ciao ho scaricato rufus poi ho messo l'iso nella chiavetta usb ma il computer parte sempre con seven
<giovannis> totore quando avvi il pc devi premere F10 in genere (dipende dal pc)
<giovannis> prova con ESC o F12 anche
<giovannis> imposta nel boot menu la tua chiavetta come avvio predefinito
<gigirock> totore: tasto del all'avvio
<totore> sono andato anche nella bios e dirgli di partire diretto dall'usb. mi confermi che nelle chiavetta usb deve andare l'iso cosi come l'ho scaricato?
<giovannis> forse hai il secure boot
<giovannis> che ti impedisci l'avvio da chiavetta
<giovannis> devi disattivare anche quello
<giovannis> si, basta l'iso scaricato inserito sulla chiavetta tramite rufus (se tutto é andato bene)
<totore> addesso ci provo grazie per ora
<MarcoI> certo che questa installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition mi sta facendo impazzire....ma devo venirne a capo!!!
<totore> sono ancora qui non sono riuscito  quando ho messo l'iso con rufus  mi diceva di scaricare due  file ldlinux uno sys e l'altro bss non so dove metterli
<totore> ciao sono ancora qui non sono riuscito  quando ho messo l'iso con rufus  mi diceva di scaricare due  file ldlinux uno sys e l'altro bss non so dove metterli
<InnerPower> Sto provando la tavoletta grafica Wacom Intuos Pen, ho Ubuntu 16.04
<InnerPower> mi servono i driver, non trovo i controlli di sistema!
<Innerina> Non trovo il menù di Wacom Intuos, se esiste...
<Innerina> ho Ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> Innerina: hai provato nel control center?
<Innerina> Ahah bellissima! Control Center? Non il Software Center, vero?
<cristian_c> no.
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-control-center
<Innerina> Ho controllato nel menù di sistema, la tavoletta viene riconosciuta tranquillamente dai comandi del terminale, quindi è a posto
<ubot-it> Package ubuntu-control-center does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-settings
<ubot-it> ubuntu-settings (source: ubuntu-settings): default settings for the Ubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 16.10.3 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Innerina> non ho Yakkety, sono al 16.04
<cristian_c> !info ubuntu-settings xenial
<ubot-it> ubuntu-settings (source: ubuntu-settings): default settings for the Ubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.10.8 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 22 kB
<Innerina> devo guardare lì?
<cristian_c> Innerina: spiega il problema
<Innerina> Allora, la tavoletta funziona, è riconosciuta, l'ho provata su Gimp ma è normale che funzioni all'inverso dello schermo?
<cristian_c> !wacom
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wacom'
<cristian_c> !search wacom
<ubot-it> None found
<Innerina> Cercavo il menù da cui configurare le impostazioni della tavoletta ma non trovo niente che fa riferimento alla Wacom!
<Innerina> Ed è strano!
<Innerina> Ho scoperto che il pacchetto da cui configurare fa riferimento ad Unity ma come desktop uso Mate!
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche
<Innerina> E ce n'é uno per Cinnamon, funziona su Mate?
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Innerina> Dunque, ho il modello Pen & Touch Small, CTH-480S
<cristian_c> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep wacom
<Innerina> Com'era il comando con pastebinit?
<cristian_c> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep wacom | pastebinit
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24003375/
<Innerina> Grazie! ^^
<cristian_c> !info gnome-control-center
<ubot-it> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.20.1-2ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 1608 kB, installed size 6394 kB
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/wacom.html
<Innerina> Sto cercando anche nel centro di controllo ma proprio non trovo il menù della tavoletta, non esiste!
<Innerina> Come dicevo prima il menù dovrebbe essere visibile su Unity ma sto da Mate, lo voglio usare qui!
<cristian_c> Innerina: xsetwacom --list devices
<Innerina> http://pastebin.com/WMp3atSk
<cristian_c> Innerina: esattamente, cos'è invertito in gimp?
<cristian_c> (solo in gimp?)
<Innerina> No su tutto il monitor funziona all'inverso... cioé verso destra va verso sinistra
<Innerina> idem alto basso
<Innerina> non so se sia normale si comporti così
<cristian_c> ehm....
<Innerina> Insomma, non trovo da dove configurare la tavoletta perché non c'é il menù
<cristian_c> Innerina: intendo, tra pad, eraser, touch e stylus
<Innerina> con la penna, ma anche col dito si comporta così
<cristian_c> tutte e quattro fanno così?
<Innerina> Sì, penso di sì
<cristian_c> !info wacom-tools
<ubot-it> Package wacom-tools does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info wacom-tools trusty
<ubot-it> Package wacom-tools does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> Innerina: non supporre, verifica
<Innerina> E come?
<cristian_c> apri gimp, vai in Extended Input Devices
<cristian_c> o la sua traduzione in italiano
<cristian_c> quindi provi penna e gomma
<cristian_c> provi pad e touch
<lupo> ciao
<Guest48605> ho scaricato l'iso lo messo su l'usb ma il pc non parte va sempre in windows
<cristian_c> Wacom Intuos PT S Pen stylus        id: 10  type: STYLUS
<cristian_c> Wacom Intuos PT S Pen eraser        id: 11  type: ERASER  Wacom Intuos PT S Pad pad   id: 12  type: PAD  Wacom Intuos PT S Finger touch id: 16  type: TOUCH
<Carlin0> come l'hai messo su usb ?
<Guest48605> con rufus
<Innerina> Oh finalmente Gimp vede la tavoletta, prima non c'erano le righette dedicate, ho riavviato come suggerito! Ma il problema è che dal menù di sistema continua a non esserci quello dedicato!
<cristian_c> totore lupo
<Guest48605> si sono io
<cristian_c> 'quella dedicata' <- cioè?
<Innerina> Il menù dedicato della tavoletta dal menù di sistema!
<Innerina> Riavviandolo avrebbe dovuto vedersi!
<cristian_c> Guest48605: hai verificato l'integrità del file .iso?
<cristian_c> Guest48605: quale file hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Innerina: è nel gnome control center, o in ubuntu settings
<Guest48605> quello che mi ha dato il sito
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma tu non hai né gnome, né unity
<Innerina> Esatto, per Mate non c'é?!
<cristian_c> Guest48605: incolla qui il nome esatto del file scaricato
<cristian_c> Innerina: a meno che non installi il control center, lo configuri tu
<Innerina> Il control center c'é ma non c'é il menù...
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma in gimp cos'hai provato?
<Guest48605> ubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386
<Innerina> Ho provato le varie funzioni grafiche e funziona
<cristian_c> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-centet
<cristian_c> Innerina: dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-center
<Guest48605> quando per la prima volta ho passato  i file con rufus mi diceva che alcuni file non erano buoni ma poi non ho visto piu quel messaggi o
<cristian_c> Innerina: nessun problema di orientamento sui quattro?
<cristian_c> Guest48605: hai scaricato i file in questione?
<Innerina> http://pastebin.com/d9c6rJfB
<cristian_c> rc  gnome-control-center                                        1:3.16.3-0ubuntu1                             i386
<cristian_c> ehm, *coff * coff *
<Guest48605> mi sono trovatob una cartella con il nome syslinux-6.03 e dentro c'erano dei file con il nome ld linux con estenzione .bss e .sys ma non so dove metterli
<cristian_c> Innerina: hai brandelli di control center, non più il control center
<cristian_c> Guest48605: un attimo
<Innerina> Ah ecco... allora lo devo reinstallare quindi?
<cristian_c> Guest48605: quella sottocartella 'rufus files' dovrebbe crearla automaticamente quando scarica i file
<cristian_c> Innerina: decisamente
<Innerina> Grazie, qual'é il comando?
<cristian_c> Innerina: l'hai mezzo rimosso (non so perché e meglio se non lo chiedo)
<Guest48605> ok
<Guest48605> va messa dentro all'iso?
<Innerina> Mi sa che forse è stata colpa dell'ultimo avanzamento... tanto cmq ora che non c'é più il 32bit a luglio probabilmente faccio direttamente nuova installazione, ho verificato che il mio portatile supporta i 64bit
<cristian_c> Guest48605: tu che hai fatto con i file nella cartella?
<Innerina> Cmq qual'é il comando per installare il control center?
<cristian_c> Innerina: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center
<cristian_c> Innerina: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data
<Guest48605> niente io ho messo l'iso tramite rufus nella chiavetta spento  il pc modificato bios per far partire solo da usb  e dice che ce problema con file boot
<cristian_c> Guest48605: chi lo dice?
<Innerina> Scusa, ho preso il primo comando, ma lo ha aggiunto in automatico
<Guest48605> messagio di dos
<cristian_c> !image | Guest48605
<ubot-it> Guest48605: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Innerina: quando ha fatto, digita: dpkg -l | grep control-center
<Innerina> Ok
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24003638/
<Guest48605> ? chedo scusa ma come faccio a fare la foto se sta in dos
<cristian_c> Guest48605: una volta si usavano le macchine fotografiche
<cristian_c> credo che oggi si usi qualcosa di simile.....
<Guest48605> cerco di fare del mio meglio
<cristian_c> Innerina: melium abundare quam deficere
<cristian_c> hai tre control center installati
<Innerina> Seriously? -.-
<cristian_c> Innerina: leggi pure il paste
<cristian_c> !info unity-control-center xenial
<ubot-it> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.0+16.04.20160705-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 868 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<cristian_c> !info gnome-control-center xenial
<ubot-it> gnome-control-center (source: gnome-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.18.2-1ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 1598 kB, installed size 6240 kB
<cristian_c> !info mate-control-center xenial
<ubot-it> mate-control-center (source: mate-control-center): utilities to configure the MATE desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1-2 (xenial), package size 230 kB, installed size 852 kB
<cristian_c> Innerina: dovresti comunque essere in grado di aprirlo
<Innerina> Ok in nessun caso vedo il menù della tavoletta, forse dovrei provare ad entrare da Unity e vedere se c'é -.-
<Innerina> In Mate e Gnome non c'é il relativo menù
<Innerina> Perché ho visto che il pacchetto che lo porta funziona solo su Unity
<Innerina> a quanto pare
<cristian_c> Innerina: o fai così, o più semplicemente, lo configuri tu
<cristian_c> Innerina: ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<Innerina> Quale?
<cristian_c> 23:35] <cristian_c> Innerina: nessun problema di orientamento sui quattro?
<Innerina> Non ci capisco un granché ma resta cmq il movimento invertito rispetto al monitor
<cristian_c> Innerina: sia con stylus e gomma, che con pad e touch?
<Innerina> Sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> apri un terminale
<Innerina> sì
<cristian_c> for i in 10 11 12 16; do xsetwacom --set $i Rotate half; done
<Innerina> Scrivo così?
<cristian_c> sì
<Innerina> Ok, cmq vedo prima se trovo il menù da Unity e configurarlo da lì
<cristian_c> Innerina: spetta
<totore> ciao sono qui  posso chiedere il link per la foto da far vedere
<Innerina> ?
<cristian_c> Innerina: verifica che l'orientamento sia corretto
<cristian_c> !image | totore
<ubot-it> totore: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Innerina: hai provato?
<Innerina> no, ma nel menù ci dovrebbe anche essere l'orientamento, giusto?
<cristian_c> .....
<Innerina> Ok provo
<cristian_c> Innerina: il comando ha ruotato le coordinate
<cristian_c> quindi se non provi, non puoi capire se ha avuto effetto
<Innerina> Non è supportato quel comando mi sa: Property 'Wacom Rotation' does not exist on device.
<cristian_c> Innerina: e lo scrivi ora?
<Innerina> Eh...
<cristian_c> Innerina: digita:
<Innerina> dimmi
<cristian_c> Innerina: xsetwacom --get "Wacom Intuos PT S" all
<Innerina> Cannot find device 'Wacom Intuos PT S'.
<Innerina> Ha funzionato!!! O.o
<cristian_c> ....
<Innerina> In pratica il sistema non lo vede ma i comandi funzionano cmq... vallo a capì...
<cristian_c> Innerina: 'i comandi' <--- ?
<Innerina> Quello che abbiamo dato prima da terminale ha sistemato nonostante l'output negativo!
<cristian_c> Innerina: hai l'orientamento corretto ors?
<cristian_c> ora
<Innerina> Sì!
<cristian_c> in gimp
<Innerina> Sì!
<cristian_c> Innerina: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<cristian_c> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cristian_c> Innerina: temo che sia provvisorio, e che si debba configurare in xorg.conf.d
<cristian_c> per renderlo permanente
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24003876/
<cristian_c> ma è tardi, ed eventualmente si può affrontare domani o successivamente
<Innerina> Insomma il risultato è che la tavoletta viene vista e funziona correttamente, ma non esiste praticamente nessun riferimento di configurazione, è comparso qualcosa solo in Gimp... è assurdo che non ci sia l'interfaccia Wacom!
<Innerina> Di solito capita il viceversa!
<totore> ci sono riuscito
<totore> http://prntscr.com/e99pxp
<Innerina> Ti ringrazio, sto pure rimbambita dall'influenza... =D
<cristian_c> ci sono parecchi errori nel log, comunque
<Innerina> Eh ho visto, dici che è anche il sistema?
<cristian_c> Innerina: c'è ma dovresti controllare in unity
<cristian_c> per l'utility grafica di configurazoje
<Innerina> Sì, ora vedo, grazie di tutto, casomai utilizzo la riga che mi hai dato se è provvisoria ^^
<cristian_c> configurazione
<Innerina> Quella del rotate
<Innerina> l'ho salvata
<cristian_c> Innerina: su come sistema, dobbiamo verificare successivamente, per oggi ti basta averla fatta funzionde
<cristian_c> funzionare
<Innerina> Sì infatti
<Innerina> Grazie, vado! ^^
<Innerina> Ti farò sapere poi
<cristian_c> totore: vista
<cristian_c> Innerina: di niente
<Innerina> Notte! ^^
<cristian_c> !dettagli | totore
<ubot-it> totore: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> totore: non sembra legato a ubuntu, ma a un problema nella scheda madre
<cristian_c> ovvero nel bios
<totore> dove trovo il forum
<cristian_c> totore: in questo momento quale sistema è presente sul tuo hard disk?
<totore> si
<cristian_c> totore: ?
<cristian_c> totore: ?
<totore> dove dovo postare tutte quelle info
<cristian_c> totore: scrivile qui
<cristian_c> totore: in questo momento quale sistema è presente sul tuo hard disk?
<cristian_c> totore: hai provato ad avviarr il pc senza live collegata?
<totore> seven dual core da  2.17 3g ram sche da video nvid gforce 210
<totore> senza live?
<cristian_c> sì, senza usb collegata
<totore> in questo momento non ho dvd per masterizzare
<cristian_c> totore: se rimuovi la usb, seven parte?
<cristian_c> totore: hai fatto modifoche alle impostazioni del bios?
<totore> ciao chedo scusa ma ho problemi con il sistema
<cristian_c> totore: se rimuovi la usb, seven parte?
<totore> dicevo seven e il sistema attuale
<totore> si
<cristian_c> totore: hai provato ad avviarr il pc senza live collegata?
<totore> si
<cristian_c> totore: hai fatto modifoche alle impostazioni del bios?
<totore> si
<cristian_c> vhe modifiche hai fatto?
<cristian_c> *che
<totore> solo nella boot per selezionare  i dispositivi da quale poter leggere il sistema
<cristian_c> totore: e come hai modificato la boot?
<totore> nella foto ho escuso hdd se no il messaggio non veniva fuori
<cristian_c> non hai inviato la foto
<cristian_c> ah, ok, ho capito
<cristian_c> totore: manda una schermata della voot
<cristian_c> boot
<totore> ?
<cristian_c> del bioa
<cristian_c> bios
<totore> quale sezione
<cristian_c> boot
<gippo> Salve
<cristian_c> !ciao | gippo
<ubot-it> gippo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<totore> !immagine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagine'
<gippo> Avrei un problmea con l'installazione di Ubuntu16.04.1
<gippo> sono nel posto giusto per chiedere una mano?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<totore> grazie
<cristian_c> gippo: sì, che problema riscontri?
<gippo> ciao cristian, grazie per la risposta
<gippo> sto seguendo la procedura del wiki per l'installazione da USB
<cristian_c> bene
<gippo> prima, d windows 10
<cristian_c> quale procedura?
<gippo> ho già effettuato una riduzione della partizione
<totore> http://prntscr.com/e99zhq    http://prntscr.com/e99zpl
<cristian_c> gippo: in genere, l'opzione 'installa a fianco' la riduce automaticamente per te
<gippo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<gippo> ho fatto la modifica all'UEFI
<gippo> richiesta per disablitare il secure boot, etc. etc.
<gippo> quando ho riavviato il pc con la penna USB
<gippo> ho messo come opzione "prova prima di installare"
<gippo> poi ho provato ad installare
<gippo> ma mi dà un errore
<gippo> dicendo che vede solo 4 giga
<gippo> mentre ce ne vogliono almeno 8
<gippo> e in effetti
<gippo> se vado a vedere, la mia home dà 4.1 Gb
<cristian_c> gippo: quanto spazio ha l'hdd?
<gippo> 250 Gb
<cristian_c> gippo: manda una schermata di gparted dalla live
<cristian_c> totore: boot from other device
<cristian_c> totore: impostalo su enabled
<totore> dice che il problema e quello ?
<cristian_c> totore: attiva l'opzione e salva le modifiche al bios
<totore> ok esco e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> totore: dopodiché all'accensione del pc premi il tasto per far apparire il menu di boot
<cristian_c> totore: dopodiché all'accensione del pc premi il tasto per far apparire il menu di boot
<gippo> scusa sto provado a connettermi dal portatile dove ho il problema per mandarti la schermata. Ma non riesce a connettersi alla rete
<totore> Ciao non e cambiato.niente e partito.seven
<cristian_c> gippo: dalla live?
<gippo> sì
<cristian_c> totore: leggi quello che ho scritto sopra
<gippo> col vecchio lptop non vevo avuto tutti questi problemi
<totore> Quale e il tasto
<cristian_c> gippo: pc diversi hannp hardware diversi, e quindi comoatibilità linux diversa per i diversi componenti
<cristian_c> gippo: come ti colleghi dal portatile?
<gippo> wi-fi
<cristian_c> totore: è specifico del tuo pc ;)
<cristian_c> totore: è scritto nella schermata di accensione, e nel manuale del tuo 0c
<cristian_c> pc
<cristian_c> di solito è un tasto che va da esc a f12
<cristian_c> dipende
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-16
<cristian_c> gippo: non si collega neanche via cavo?
<totore> Il mio e diventato.un ibrido  ho preso vari pezzi per poter tirare avanti
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> e ti lamenti che non parte...
<cristian_c> totore: dipende dalla scheda madre del pc
<cristian_c> se è un fissp
<cristian_c> fisso
<totore> Si  fisso
<gippo> rieccomi
<cristian_c> è scritto nella schermata di accensione, e nel manuale della scheda madre
<cristian_c> di solito è un tasto che va da esc a f12
<cristian_c> gippo: non si collega neanche via cavo?
<gippo> ora sono connesso. Mi potresti dire come posso fare per mandarti la schemata di gparted?
<gippo> Scusa per la domanda elementare
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> gippo: premi tasto stamp
<cristian_c> trovi la schermata nella home
<gippo> OK, fatto, e dove la carico?
<totore> Io sono qui sto provando con I vari f
<gippo> con send file?
<cristian_c> gippo: hai letto il bot allw 01:05?
<cristian_c> *alle
<gippo> ah, OK, scusa
<cristian_c> totore: sicuro di aver attivato l'opzione nel bios e salvato?
<totore> Si
<gippo> http://prnt.sc/e9a6i4
<cristian_c> totore: se la pila tampone è scarica, c'è il rischio che il bios si resetti ad ogni avvio
<totore> Le ipostazioni rimangono
<cristian_c> gippo: dell'hard disk, non della usb
<cristian_c> totore: ok, quindi hai verificato
<totore> Si adesso in chat son con il cel per fare prima
<totore> Ma.quei.file che a scaricati il programma pwr aprire l.iso non vanno da nessuna.parte?
<gippo> forse mi ero sconnesso
<gippo> non ho letto
<cristian_c> totore: cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> totore: rufus trasferisce il file .iso su usb
<cristian_c> gippo: hai letto il bot allw 01:05?
<cristian_c> gippo: hai mandato la schermata di gparted relativa alla usb
<cristian_c> gippo: ma serve la schermata d gparted dopo che hai selezionato l'hard disk dal menù a tendina in alto a destra nella finestra di gparted
<totore> Quindi lo fa in automatico?
<cristian_c> totore: se non l'hai fatto, può essere la risposta al tuo problema
<gippo> non mi fa selezionare altro
<gippo> il menu a tendina dà solo la USB
<gippo> non vede altro, è come se l'HD non lo vedesse
<totore> Ho bekkato la schermata  inziale dice f1 odel setup f8 boot menu
<cristian_c> totore: verifica che l'usb abbia al suo interno tutta una serie di file e cartelle
<cristian_c> totore: ah, bene e cosa dice?
<totore> Si ce
<cristian_c> totore: f8
<gippo> se in gparted nel menu scelgo devices
<cristian_c> gippo: e allora il problema è quello dell'hdd
<totore> Tutte e tre mi portano alla schermata iniziale della bios
<cristian_c> gippo: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> gippo: in un terminale
<gippo> e a cosa può essere dovuto?
<cristian_c> totore: no, f8 mostra il menù di boot
<totore> Pigiando f8 parte seven
<cristian_c> totore: verifica che la usb non sia vuota
<totore> Non e vuota
<cristian_c> !paste | gippo
<ubot-it> gippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<gippo> http://prnt.sc/e9aarm
<cristian_c> gippo: utilizza pastebin
<cristian_c> totore: e cosa c'è all'interno?
<gippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24004209/
<totore> Sono riuscito ad entrare nel.boot si doveva fare tab e poi f8 ho selezionato la chiavetta ma e ripartito seven
<cristian_c> gippo: decisamente, non c'è alcun hard disk
<cristian_c> totore: ok, in seven controlla il contenuto della usb
<cristian_c> totore: verifica anche l'integrità del file .iso
<totore> Come faccio a verificare l'iso
<cristian_c> gippo: attualmente, quale sistema operativo è installato nell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> !md5 | totore
<ubot-it> totore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<totore> Dove trovo tutti I codici
<gippo> qualche idea?
<cristian_c> totore: il secondo link incollato qui dal bot
<cristian_c> gippo: l'ho scritto sopra
<cristian_c> gippo: attualmente, quale sistema operativo è installato nell'hard disk?
<cristian_c> non hai risposto prima
<gippo> windows10
<gippo> avevo scritto, forse era caduta la connessione e non me ne sono accorto
<gippo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/696413/ubuntu-installer-cant-find-any-disk-on-dell-xps-13-9350
<cristian_c> gippo: e parte attualmente?
<gippo> non ho provato da quando ho provato a fare l'installazione
<gippo> ossia stasera
<gippo> ma ieri partiva
<cristian_c> gippo: hai diattivato l'ibernazione ibrida?
<cristian_c> *disattivato
<gippo> sarebbe la cosa per cui non si spegna completamente per farlo riaccendere più elocemente?
<totore> Ragazi io vi lascio una buona notte vi ringrazie ma sono.cotto a domani
<gippo> lo chiedo perché non so cosa sia l'ibernazione ibrida, ma ho disattivato questa cosa del fast boot
<gippo> comunque, pare che altri abbiano avuto lo stesso problema
<gippo> io anche ho un xps13
<cristian_c> gippo: va disattivato anche in windows 10
<cristian_c> non solo nel bios
<xubu> buongiorno. magari è una cosa banale, ma non riesco a farla funzionare. ubuntu mate 16.10 firefox, pagina iniziale. imposto da preferenze pagina inziale, ma continua ad inserire https://start.ubuntu-mate.org/ mentre su about:home la pagina è quella che vorrei, e se clicco su home, ritorna l'altra. c'è modo di risolvere?
<xubu> nessuna soluzione?
<AriesDark> Buondì a tutti... ho 2 problemi con eclipse.... il primo è che non riesco a metterlo in italiano e secondo è che non appare la descrizione quando apro le classi... qualcuno può darmi una mano???
<Animanera> ciao
<Animanera> hello
<Animanera> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Gabros93> signori, com'è possibile che ho 200gb liberi e il backup automatico continua a ripetermi di trovare uno spazio più capiente? scherziamo?
<gigirock> scherziamo ?
<gigirock> Gabros93, ma tu sai esattamanente a quanto ammonta il tuo backup totale ?
<Gabros93> 9gb
<gigirock> Gabros93, e dove vuole riporre i tuoi 9gb il backup automatico ?
<Gabros93> gigirock, sulla mia home, nella cartella backups che ne ha più di 200
<gigirock> Gabros93, dal terminale df -h e vediamo gli spazi a disposizione... poi da /home sempre df -h e vediamo se c'e' qualche castroneria
<gigirock> Gabros93, dopodiche' vedi di svuotare il cestino veramente
<gigirock> Gabros93, poi dimmi se c'e' win 10 o 8 in altre partizioni
<Gabros93> gigirock, dove posto i risultati
<Gabros93> ?
<Gabros93> Gabros93, no ho solo ubuntu
<gigirock> Gabros93, dal terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> poi per esempio df -h | pastebinit ti restituisce un link che pasti qui
<Gabros93> gigirock, ok grazie, partiamo col primo: df -h | pastebini
<Gabros93> df -h | pastebini
<Gabros93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24007752/
<gigirock> Gabros93, ok
<gigirock> dicevo che se c'e' win 10 o 8 , usando fastboot si hanno dei problemi simili cioe' non riesci a scrivere sul disco
<Gabros93> gigirock, li salvo su db5 i backups
<Gabros93> gigirock, nono niente windows
<Gabros93> gigirock, ecco la home http://paste.ubuntu.com/24007760/
<Gabros93> gigirock, pazzesco....mi da errore da ieri
<gigirock> Gabros93, ma fisicamente la root e la home sono su due dischi diversi ?
<Gabros93> gigirock, si
<Gabros93> ssd + hd
<Gabros93> ssd solo root
<Gabros93> hd solo home
<gigirock> mmmh mi sa che il sistema cerca /home cioe' parte da / che e' sul disco ssd gia' pieno, prova a dare uuid del disco per il percorso del backup
<Gabros93> gigirock, non ho capito
<Gabros93> gigirock, ma l'ssd ha solo 7gb occupati, ne ha 90 liberi
<MarcoI> Ciao a tutti. Da ieri sono in ballo con l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition. Seguendo le ottime indicazioni fornite qui:http://landoflinux.com/linux_install_ubuntu_server_1604.html sono riuscito a capire un attimo di più riguardo a come usare LVM. Ora...dopo l'installazione, succede questo: al semplice avvio, od al reboot, si ha solo un
<MarcoI> cursore lampeggiante: http://prnt.sc/e9ivuf   Se invece "chiamo" Ubuntu tramite UEI BIOS:http://prnt.sc/e9iwsw il sistema operativo parte senza problemi:http://prnt.sc/e9ix6d Io ipotizzo che c'entri qualcosa il fatto che durante l'installazione abbia detto che aveva trovato altri Ubuntu....quali soluzioni consigliereste? Come si può piallare,format
<MarcoI> tare,cancellare tutto ciò che è presente nei 2 HD, per poi installare un Ubuntu pulito, senza che dica che ne trova altri?
<pablo3938> ciao, sto cercando d'installare ubuntu 16.10 ma mi chiede una password!
<pablo3938> io metto quella di prima e non la riconosce
<pablo3938> anche username
<MarcoI> pablo3938 succedeva anche a me ieri durante l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 server edition. Da quanto ho capito era dovuto alla non corretta installazione,soprattutto riguardo alla gestione delle partizioni. Ma sto imparando anche io in itinere, a forza di sbagliare
<pablo3938> risolto...di default è : user: ubuntu e Password:
<pablo3938> niente...vuoto
<pablo3938> grazie cmq
<Gabros93> gigirock, che può essere?
<Gabros93> gigirock, devo cambiare programma? uso quello integrato..
<gigirock> Gabros93, ho provato a vedere se altri avevano il tuo problema mo non trovo niente.... dovresti far partire il programma dalla riga comandi cosi ' che vediamo se ci sono segnalazioni di errori
<Gabros93> gigirock, come faccio?
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> MArcol, con una 'live e con gparted 'pialli' i due dischi cosi' da non avere altre stranezze in giro , poi per la massima semplicita' puoi anche togliere uno dei 2 dischi e installare di conseguenza....
<gigirock> Gabros93, aspe
<gigirock> Gabros93, come e' formattata la home ...con che fs ?
<MarcoI> grazie gigirock . Ho visto che c'è durante l'installazione l'opzione "erese data on LVM" .... può servire?
<gigirock> MarcoI, certo e' un buon punto di partenza
<gigirock> Gabros93, poi mandami more /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<MarcoI> ok grazie. riguardo ai 2 HD....ho letto che LVM consente di gestire i logical volumes su più dischi. E questo non può che essere un vantaggio. giusto?
<gigirock> MarcoI, si cmq prima si deve capire se LVM gestisce dischi di natura diversa... tu hai un SSD e un hd meccanico..........
<gigirock> MarcoI, nella tua situazione sarebbe meglio avere il sistema su hd meccanico e i dati su ssd
<gigirock> Gabros93, vai in /etc/fstab e commenta la linea tipo "# tmpfs /tmp    tmpfs   nosuid  0   0" poi un bel reboot e vedrai che backup !
<MarcoI> gigirock ho sostituito da poco hd meccanico,perchè dava segni di cedimento, con un Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 Gb per cui ora ho 2 SSD (1 Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB, ed 1 Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250 GB)
<gigirock> MarcoI, e allora fai un lvm sa 500gb e vivi quasi felice...............
<MarcoI> gigirock .... perchè "quasi" felice ?
<gigirock> MarcoI, perche' quando 1 dei due dischi ti abbandona hai perso i dati devi fare un raid per la max sicurezza
<MarcoI> giusto ragionamento gigirock ... di quali dati parli?
<pako> salve potreste indicarmi un multifunzione fronte retro che sia compatibile con ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> pako: dipende da caso a cas, generalmente i driver li fornisce il produttore, ma dipende molto dal marchio
<gigirock> MarcoI, dei dati che scriverai nel disco lvm
<cristian_c> pako: se ci indichi un modello a grandi linee puoi verificarne la compatibilità
<gigirock> pako sulle stampanti lexmark c'e' il simbolo del pinguino
<gigirock> pako, ma bn o colori ? laser ?
<MarcoI> girirock devo fare un backup su disco esterno e/o su cloud periodico
<gigirock> pako, cmq io sono contrario alle stampanti
<cristian_c> gigirock: se c'è una cosa che proprio potevi evitare, era quella di indicare le lexmark
<cristian_c> tra le più incompatibili dell'universo mondo
<pako> a colori
<cristian_c> pako: lexmark o meno, ti serve una stampante d'ufficio?
<cristian_c> e negli uffici spesso il colore è un optional
<cristian_c> per questo vanno spesso di samsung, oki, e altre marche , laser e rigorosamente b/n
<cristian_c> pako: come spiegato in precedenza, se hai in mente qualche modello a cui eri interessato, non è difficile, in linea di massima capire se sia compatibile o meno con linux
<gigirock> vai al negozio con il pc ubuntu e lo colleghi
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> anche se spesso il driver viene fornito direttamente dal produttore, principalmente tramite sitovweb
<pako> cosa mi consiglieresti
<cristian_c> pako: questo è un canale di supporto, non di consulenze sugli acquisti
<cristian_c> *di supporto tecnico ad ubuntu
<Gabros93> gigirock, ext4
<Gabros93> gigirock, adesso provo
<Gabros93> gigirock, non c'è alcuna riga così
<Gabros93> signori, qualcuno mi spiega perchè ubuntu non mi fa il backup automatico con 200gb liberi dicendomi che lo spazio è finito?
<MarcoI> E' meglio installare il GRUB boot loader su /dev/sda (ata-Samsung_SSD_850_EVO_250GB) oppur su /dev/sdb (ata-Samsung_SSD_750_EVO_250GB)? A primo acchito sembrerebbe indifferente.....
<gigirock> Gabros93: allora sto backup ?
<Gabros93> gigirock, eh, ti dicevo che su fstab non ci sta quella stringa che dicevi tu
<gigirock> MarcoI: è meglio prima creare il device lvm o mdam e poi installarci dentro il grub
<gigirock> Gabros93: allora controlla dove è è che dimensione ha /tmp ?
<Gabros93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008409/
<gigirock> Gabros93: che fs ha /home ?
<Gabros93> gigirock, ext4
<MarcoI> Questa gigirock è la partizione LVM creata: http://prnt.sc/e9koqq
<gigirock> Visto ma pare che il problema sia nella dimensione di /tmp Gabros93
<Gabros93> gigirock, come faccio a vedere dove si trova?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: non hai la /home separata?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> Gabros93: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Gabros93> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008449/
<cristian_c> # /home was on /dev/sdb5 during installation UUID=100e6854-21e6-4c8d-9ac3-bfbc73af026d /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<gigirock> Eh e la /tmp dove è ?
<Gabros93> gigirock, bella domanda...
<Gabros93> cristian_c, gigirock da qualche parte deve essere...
<Gabros93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008474/
<Gabros93> qua ci sono una serie di tmp
<cristian_c> Gabros93: puoi riportare il messaggio completo d'errore?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, dice backup non riuscito, spazio insufficiente
<Gabros93> cristian_c, si interrompe e si chiude
<Gabros93> cristian_c, se mi dite come avviarlo da terminale ve lo posto
<Gabros93> ho dato deja-dup --backup
<cristian_c> Gabros93: stai eseguendo un backup?
<Gabros93> adesso addirittura mi dice che ce n'è un altro in corso
<cristian_c> Gabros93: leggi la documentazione di deja-dup se vuoi utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> ma dove l'hai destinato il backup?
<cristian_c> e... il backup di cosa?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, documentazione letta ma non spiega nulla relativo al mio problema...
<Gabros93> cristian_c, il backup di /(root) destinato alla mia home nella cartella backups
<Gabros93> fino a ieri tutto liscio
<cristian_c> Gabros93: il problema è che dovresti leggere la doc prima di dare comandi
<cristian_c> ;)
<Gabros93> cristian_c, l'ho rubato da lì il comando :)
<cristian_c> Gabros93: hai spazio a sufficienza nella tua home?
<Gabros93> oltre 200gb
<Gabros93> e cmq la mia root non va oltre i 10gb
<cristian_c> Gabros93: dove si trova il file di backup?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ne ha creati una miriade dentro /home/backups
<cristian_c> Gabros93: quante volte hai lanciato il comando?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, no aspè, non ci stiamo campendo, adesso il backup pure che lancio il comando non parte
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ieri aveva creato molte cartelle da pochi byte dentro /home/backups
<Gabros93> cristian_c, stamattina li ho eliminati pensando che creassero problemi
<Gabros93> cristian_c, pertanto adesso mi trovo senza backups e senza possibilità di avviralo
<Gabros93> avviarlo*
<cristian_c> Gabros93: sei sicuro che sia proprio in /home/backups , piuttosto che in /home/gabriele/backups?
<MarcoI> Scusate....ora dice espressamente che c'è solo 1 sistema operativo.....ciò nonostante,come prima in cui trovava pezzi di installazione precedenti, al reboot, si vede solo un cursore lampeggiante....mentre se lancio ubuntu 16.04 server edition tramite UEFI BIOS funziona entro nella command line tranquillamente....secondo voi cosa può determinare una
<MarcoI>  situazione del genere???
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ho capito dove vuoi arrivare, controllo subito
<Gabros93> cristian_c, bene, forse va in panne per questo. allora il percorso di salvataggio è /home/gabriele/Backups
<Gabros93> (il che è corretto)
<Gabros93> (però questo percorso potrebbe coincidere col l'altra partizione..)
<cristian_c> Gabros93: ls -l ~/Backups | pastebinit
<Gabros93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008559/
<cristian_c> MarcoI: #machestaifacendo
<gigirock> Marcol é giusto
<gigirock> Anche se un linuxaro toglie uefi a priori
<MarcoI> come gigirock è giusto? se faccio il reboot ora....rimane solo un cursore lampeggiante e nulla di più .....
<gigirock> Devi mettere in boot uefi bios
<MarcoI> e come si fa gigirock?
<gigirock> Lol
<gigirock> Avvio premi del vai nel bios cerchi boot e setti per default quello che vuoi
<MarcoI> durante l'installazione non ricordo di aver visto una opzione di posizionamento del uefi bios
<MarcoI> ok ora guardo grazie gigirock
<gigirock> Vado in bici 🚴
<Gabros93> gigirock, grande, da corsa o mtb?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: ls -al ~/.local/share/Trash
<Gabros93> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008589/
<MarcoI> come è possibile che posso "scegliere" com boot priority solo l'SSD 750 e non l'SSD 850 su cui ho messo il Grub? http://prnt.sc/e9l7t4
<cristian_c> Gabros93: ls -alh ~/.local/share/Trash
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> Gabros93: ls -alsh ~/.local/share/Trash
<MarcoI> C'è la possibilità gigirock di aggiungere in UEFI BIOS anche l'SSD 850 come opzione di boot priority ?
<Gabros93> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008618
<Gabros93> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008618
<akis24> Gabros93: dai  df -i   e metti su paste  mentre cristian_c  osserva il paste che hai postato
<Gabros93> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24008632/
<cristian_c> Gabros93: comunque, svuota lo stesso il cestino
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ma a me risulta vuoto
<akis24> Gabros93: cosa usi per il backup ?
<MarcoI> cristian_c , gigirock ... come è possibile che non si possa nello UEFI BIOS selezionare il second hd, quello aggiunto recentemente, quando nell'installazione lo trova? http://prnt.sc/e9lbhg
<cristian_c> Gabros93: hai pensato di eseguire il backuo con strumenti alternativi?
<cristian_c> MarcoI: ha il flag di boot?
<Gabros93> akis24, uso deja-dup in quanto integrato
<Gabros93> cristian_c, si, ho pensato a clonezilla ma non saprei...mi sembrava troppo macchino
<Gabros93> macchinoso*
<cristian_c> ce ne sono vari , tra cui clonezilla
<cristian_c> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> volendo , anche dd
<Gabros93> cristian_c, mi pare assurdo non debba funzionare quello integrato però...
<Gabros93> non penso di essere il primo al mondo a separare la home da /
<cristian_c> Gabros93: non so esattamente quale documentazione tu abbia letto e come abbia dedotto il comando
<Gabros93> cristian_c, da terminale lo dice
<Gabros93> cristian_c, prova a dare deja dup
<Gabros93> scusa deja-dup
<MarcoI> Ora funziona il corretto reboot. Mille grazie cristian_c e gigirock per il vostro aiuto. Buona serata
<MarcoI> una cosina che non capisco ci sarebbe....
<akis24> Gabros93: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67397/why-does-d%C3%A9j%C3%A0-dup-say-there-is-no-space-left potrebbe essere un bug di deja-dup dai un occhiata
<Gabros93> akis24, porcamiseria...
<Gabros93> stasera prova a fare qualcosa che hanno provato anche loro...
<Gabros93> grazie cmq a tutti quanti
<MarcoI> Perchè secondo voi dopo aver fornito l'output di un semplice comando tipo "ls -lah" rimane il cursore bianco lampeggiante "appeso" ? http://prnt.sc/e9lmkg
<MarcoI> comunque a parte questo "problemino" almeno si riavvia correttamente...grazie e buona serata
<giuliano782> salve a tutti. ho un problema con la scheda di rete mi dice rete ethernet non disponibile, però si collega a internet ma non riesco a vedere il pc in rete
<giuliano782> come devo fare? prima funzionava tutto regolarmente
<zap_> giorno a tutti,quando apro la mia home ( ubuntu 16.04) da un po mi appaiono tutte le cartelle ( cosa che prima avveniva solo se premevo i tasti "ctrl-h" )perche? problema rimasto in sospeso con cristian_c
<giuliano782> buonasera a tutti. perchè ubuntu 16.10 mi dice rete ethernet dispositivo non gestito
<cristian_c> giuliano782:
<cristian_c> zap_: su nautilus?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<zap_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> zap_: appaiono le cartelle col punto davanti?
<cristian_c> tipo .sticass
<giuliano782> ciao cristian
<zap_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> zap_: hai controllato le impostazioni di nautilus?
<giuliano782> ubuntu 16.10 athlon bho non ricordo2g ram no uefi
<cristian_c> giuliano782: e ti colleghi a internet tramite il cavo ethernet?
<giuliano782> si
<giuliano782> ci sto adesso
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ora come sei collegato?
<cristian_c> giuliano782: hai solo ethernet al momento?
<giuliano782> cavo di rete, ho solo questo
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ma quindi funziona?
<giuliano782> no wifi
<zap_> cristian_c, no non so cosa impostare io non ho toccato nulla nelle impostazioni
<giuliano782> ni nel senso che se voglio vedere il pc in rete non melo vede mentre fino a ieri funzionava tutto
<cristian_c> zap_: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2133298
<giuliano782> e nel network manager mi da rete ethernet dispositivo di rete nn gestito
<cristian_c> giuliano782: 'voglio vedere il pc in rete' <- ?
<giuliano782> ok fino a ieri con il telefonino vedevoil pc in rete quindi spostavo file ecc. adesso non piu
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ma di cosa stai parlando?
<giuliano782> della scheda di rete
<cristian_c> giuliano782: riesci a navigare con firefox/chrome/ecc tramite cavo ethernet?
<giuliano782> si ci sto adesso
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<giuliano782> ok
<giuliano782> credevo che fosse chiaro il problema
<giuliano782> dove nn mi sono spiegato?
<cristian_c> zap_: ' Try Ctrl + h , hidden folder view is persistent on Nautilus 3.6.3 like Thunar.
<cristian_c> Edit: Make sure show hidden is not enabled in preferences either. '
<cristian_c> giuliano782: non ho capito qual è il peoblema con la connessione ethernet
<cristian_c> sempre che di connessione ethernet stiamo parlando
<cristian_c> 'perché ubuntu 16.10 mi dice rete ethernet dispositivo non gestito' <- non è il massimo della chiarezz<
<cristian_c> a
<giuliano782> allora, sulle due freccine delle connessioni, mi da il messaggio in grigio "rete ethernet dispositivo non gestito"
<cristian_c> giuliano782: eppure hai detto che stai navigando sul web tramite la connessione via cavo (l'unica a tua disposizione)
<giuliano782> si infatti, e questo il problema se vado nelle cartelle condivise con latro pc non trova proprio il pc
<giuliano782> mentre invece sto nasvigando su internet
<giuliano782> e piu chiaro adesso?
<cristian_c> zap_: gsettings get org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-hidden-files
<cristian_c> zap_: cosa risponde?
<zap_> cristian_c, se premo Ctrl + h tornano le cartelle della home.. solo quando riapro la home ritorna come prima
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ah, quindi stai mettendo in comunicazione due pc?
<cristian_c> giuliano782: e lo fai tramite cavo ethenet?
<giuliano782> si cristian e fino a ieri tutto funzionava correttamente
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ma se il cavo è collegato al modem, come fai a collegarlo contemporaneamente all'altro pc?
<cristian_c> zap_: credo che tu non abbia risposto alla domanda
<zap_> cristian_c, il tuo comando risponde "false"
<cristian_c> beh, strano
<giuliano782> cristian scusami ma nn ti capisco. ho una rete che fino a ieri funzionava
<cristian_c> zap_: gsettings reset org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-hidden-files
<cristian_c> 'una rete', giuliano782 forse dovresti spiegare meglio come hai configurato il tutto
<cristian_c> non possiamo tirare a indovinare
<zap_> cristian_c, no non cambia
<cristian_c> !info dconf-editor
<ubot-it> dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.20.3-1 (yakkety), package size 207 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<cristian_c> zap_: sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<giuliano782> ok fa niente cristian ti dico che la rete lo configura già da un pezzo e ha sempre funzionato. comq indirizzi ip statici gli altri pc si continuno a vedere solo questo mi da quella dicitura e non si "vede in rete"
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ma dispiace, ma se non rispondi alle domande, difficile aiutarti
<giuliano782> che domanda mi hai fatto?
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ti ho chiesto come hai configurato tutta la rete di cui parli
<giuliano782> in che senso come ho configurato?
<cristian_c> perché mi sembra strano che con un solo cavo ethernet tu abbia collegato il pc al modem e contemporaneamente a un secondo pc
<giuliano782> ip statici su tutti i pc, router,
<cristian_c> collegamento fisico
<giuliano782> si
<giuliano782> e anche wifi
<cristian_c> ah, ecco, mancava quest'info
<cristian_c> giuliano782: attualmente, quale pc fa il collegamento wireless?
<giuliano782> ok adesso ce l hai?:-)
<giuliano782> il portatile
<giuliano782> cri ma la mia domanda era perchè mi dice rete etherneth dispositivo non gestito questo pc?
<cristian_c> giuliano782: ok, ricpitolando: il fisso con ubuntu si collega al web tramite cavo ethernet direttamente al modem
<giuliano782> al router anche gi altri stanno sul router
<cristian_c> il portatile si collega in wifi a cosa?
<giuliano782> al router
<cristian_c> ah, quindi i due pc non sono collegati direttamente tra loro
<giuliano782> e chi lo ha mai detto?
<cristian_c> giuliano782: rileggiti e vedi quanto poco chiaro sei stato fin dall'inizio
<cristian_c> sulla reale situazione della tua rete
<cristian_c> che ci sono voluti abbondanti minuti per avere un quadro abbastanza completo
<giuliano782> cri senti ti ho detto che questo pc sulle freccine della connessione mi dice rete ethernet non gestito, ti ho scritto che fino a ieri funzionava tuttto..
<giuliano782> cosa vuoi di piu oltre a un lucano?  :-)
<cristian_c> giuliano782: sì, ma se non spieghi dall'inizio cos'hai fatto, gli altri utenti non essendo fisicamente davanti al ruo pc, non possono avere un'idea di cosa tu stia facendo
<cristian_c> per la telepatia ci stiamo attrezzando
<giuliano782> non ho fatto niente io ho acceso il pc e come da mistero ho questo problema. chiaro adesso
<cristian_c> quando si entra in canale, quelle info estratte a forza, si danno subito
<giuliano782> ok stacco buonanotte
<cristian_c> giuliano782: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<giuliano782> crepi
<cristian_c> zap_: fatto?
<zap_> cristian_c, fatto ma non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> zap_: guarda che hai solo installato un pacchetto ;)
<cristian_c> 20:43] <cristian_c> zap_: sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<zap_> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> zap_: digita: dconf-editor
<zap_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24009095/
<cristian_c> zap_: non si è aperta una finestra?
<zap_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> zap_: vai in org->gtk->settings->file-chooser
<zap_> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> zap_: sei in file chooser?
<zap_> cristian_c, deseleziono show-hidden?
<zap_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> zap_: sì
<cristian_c> zap_: ecco
<cristian_c> zap_: vedi che succede
<zap_> cristian_c, deselezionando show-hidden tutto funzia come prima.intendo che hai risolto il problema
<cristian_c> zap_: eventualmente, riavvia la sessione
<cristian_c> ah, ok, meglio così
<zap_> cristian_c, grazie mille
<cristian_c> zap_: tra l'altro era tutto scritto nel thread che ti avevo linkato prima
<zap_> cristian_c, solo per curiosità hai una qualche idea sul fatto che si sia cambiato il settaggio di nautilus senza che io abbia fatto apparentemente nulla?
<cristian_c> zap_: non ho idea
<zap_> cristian_c, ok grazie ancora e felice serata
<Spleet> Salve qualcuno conosce un software per il riconoscimento dei caratteri (OCR) installabile su lubuntu ?
<Spleet> grazie
<ilfabri> Buonasera a tutti... Xubuntu 16.04 - aMule buggato... soluzioni?
 * ilfabri ilfabri
<ilfabri> ops
<Noktis32> Salve, volevo chiedere una cosa in merito all'installazione di Linux su un 64 bit
<Ania> buonasera
<Ania> avrei una domanda su inkscape
<Ania> più in generale sulla repository
<Ania> aprendo ubuntu software non lo trovo
<Ania> così come non trovo molti altri programmi che vedevo nelle precedenti versioni di ubuntu
<Ania> es., se scrivo python, non esce nulla
<Ania> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè?
<brisa> buonasera, ho collegato con cavo usb un lettore di dischi sata, lo vede ma non legge il disco, possiedo ubuntu studio mi potreste aiutare grazie
<Carlin0> !info inkscape
<ubot-it> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-11 (yakkety), package size 12022 kB, installed size 76168 kB
<brisa> non capisco
<Xundres> Ania, se sai il nome dei pacchetti prova ad usare synaptic
<Ania> grazie per la risposta, e dove si trova
<Ania> ?
<Ania> trovato, grazie
<Ania> dovevo installarlo
<Ania> sono un po' spaesata perchè con la vecchia distribuzione che usavo era già installata di default
<Ania> avrei anche un problema con l'audio da quando ho installato ubuntu
<Ania> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Xundres> che genere di problema
<Xundres> si sente? si sente poco? si sente male?
<Ania> non si sente nulla
<Xundres> in suoni prova a cambiare l'output
<Ania> dove dice "riproduci suono tramite"?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-17
<Ania> ho lanciato cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ania> e dice --- no soundcards ---
<Ania> poi  lspci | grep -i audio
<Ania> e dà 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 9d71 (rev 21)
<Ania> a questo punto cosa dovrei fare? dalla guida non capisco
<ubuntu> salve
<Guest7728> ce nessuno
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. sto per sostituitre il mio hd con un ssd di pari dimensioni.ho ubuntu e winsozz in dual boot, con partizione dati separata. come posso eseguire una clonazione da terminale (o non) che mi possa permettere di smontare un disco e montare l'altro senza rischi?
<MarcoI> Ciao a tutti. Seguendo le indicazioni fornite qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant sto cercando di attivare la connessione wireless nel mio PC in cui ho appena installato Ubuntu 16.04 Server Edition. Facendo iwconfig mi esce: lo no wireless extensions. wlp5s0 IEEE 802.11bgn EDDIS:off/any Mode:Managed Frequency:
<MarcoI> 2.417 GHz Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=13 dBm Retry short limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off emp3sr0 no wireless extensions. In /etc/network/interfaces ho messo:
<MarcoI> In /etc/network/interfaces ho messo: auto wlp5s0     iface wlp5s0 inet dhcp      wireless-essid "NomeRete"      wpa-psk "wpaCode"     wireless-mode managed   wpa-driver wext    wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf       post up wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp5s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
<MarcoI> Mentre in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ho messo:    network = { ssid="nomeRete"   psk="wpaCode"  key_mgmt=WPA-EAP WPA-PSK  proto=RSN WPA  pairwise=CCMP TKIP }
<MarcoI> Se provo a fare un ping 8.8.8.8 "Destination Unreachable" ...... cosa sbaglio?
<MarcoI> domanda: ssid  e psk in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf devono essere all'interno di "" oppure no?
<gigirock> ssid: SSID (mandatory); network name in one of the optional formats:
<gigirock> #	- an ASCII string with double quotation
<gigirock> #	- a hex string (two characters per octet of SSID)
<gigirock> #	- a printf-escaped ASCII string P"<escaped string>"
<MarcoI> grazie gigirock . In /etc/network/interbisogna mettere wireless-essid "NomeRete"   wpa-psk "PskCode" (quindi ancora le doppi virgolette) come in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant oppure wpa-ssid "NomeRete"  wpa-psk "PskCode" come in http://askubuntu.com/questions/541247/ubuntu-server-wifi?noredirect=1&lq=1 ?
<gigirock> yes
<MarcoI> scusami gigirock non ho capito. quale è la sintassi corretta? wireless-essid oppure wpa-ssid seguita da "NomeRete" ?
<gigirock> non lo so , di sicuro tra virgolette
<MarcoI> ora /etc/network/interfaces è così impostato:   auto wlp5s0   iface wlp5s0 inet dhacp   wpa-ssid "NomeRete"   wpa-psk "PskCode" (tra doppie virgolette)   wireless-mode  managed  wpa-driver wex    wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf     post-up wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp5s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B      mentre /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf è così:
<MarcoI>   network={  ssid="NomeRete" (tra doppie-virgolette)  psk="PskCode" (tra doppie-virgolette)  key_mgmt=WPA-EAP WPA-PSK  proto?RSN WPA  pairwise=CCMP TKIP }   Dopo il reboot ho fato ping 8.8.8.8 mi dice ancora Destination Host Unreachable ---
<akatiglio> buongiorno a tutti
<akatiglio> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una dritta su un problemino con un touchpad?
<wisky> ciao, chi mi aiuta a usare il wifi su ubuntu?
<wisky> nessuno mi può dare una mano?
<akatiglio> qui tace tutto :(
<wisky> akatiglio tu mi sapresti aiutare
<wisky> ?
<akatiglio> non so...sono abbastanza un novellino, spara e vediamo
<MarcoI> wisky sto anche cercando di far funzionare il wifi in ubuntu 16.04 server edition
<wisky> ho appena installato ubuntu
<wisky> e non so come usare la wifi
<akatiglio> ma la scheda la vede?
<akatiglio> o semplicemente nn si connette?
<Carlin0> wisky, che ubuntu ?
<wisky> se faccio iwconfig dal terminale
<wisky> mi da
<wisky> enp3s0 no wireless extension
<wisky> lo no wireless extension
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> wisky, e che ne deduci?
<wisky> boo è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<wisky> per questo chiedo aiuto
<ExPBoy> si ok ma se ti dice che non vede wifi non serve saper usare ubuntu :)
<Carlin0> wisky, che ubuntu ?
<ExPBoy> che scheda wifi hai?
<wisky> @carlino l' ultima
<wisky> l' ho scaricata ieri
<wisky> sono andato nella sezione software e aggiornamenti >> driver aggiuntivi>> c
<wisky> c'è scritto:
<wisky> Broadcom corporation  BCM43142 802.11 b/g/n
<wisky> questo dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo
<Carlin0> installa quelli wisky
<wisky> si ma se già sta scritto in uso
<wisky> cosa devo fare in più
<Carlin0> wisky, installa i driver che ti propone
<wisky> ?
<wisky> le scelte che mi da sono due :
<wisky> in uso Broadcom ...........
<wisky> non usare il dispositivo
<wisky> gia sta selezionata la prima opzione
<Carlin0> wisky, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<akatiglio> io metto la mia domanda intanto
<wisky> sta in lavorazione
<akatiglio> ctrl+ click mi apre il terminale...come lo disabilito?
<akatiglio> ho la 16.10
<wisky> @carlino ..... fatto e ora?
<Carlin0> wisky, dpkg -l | grep bcm | pastebinit
<Carlin0> wisky, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<Carlin0> wisky, gli ultimi 2 comandi producono un link , incollalo qui
<wisky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24012612
<akatiglio> pls help me
<wisky> il secondo comando dice si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiususra
<MarcoI> Scusate...cosa significa il fatto che il cursore rimane lampeggiante appeso dopo sudo service networking restart ?
<Carlin0> wisky, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<ExPBoy> che aspetta la password
<akatiglio> nessuno ha qualche ideuzza per me?
<wisky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24012622
<ExPBoy> akatiglio, se nessuno ti risponde evidentemente no
<akatiglio> sei simpatico :)
<ExPBoy> akatiglio, perchè?
<akatiglio> lascia perdere, ho bisogno di risolvere un problema, non di fare polemica
<ExPBoy> appunto
<ExPBoy> però nn vedo il problema non capiaco perchè vuoi disabilitare quella funzione
<akatiglio> chiedevo solo, visto che nelle scorciatoie da tastiera non compare da nessuna parte il lancio del terminale in questa maniera, se ci fosse qualcosa che mi stava sfuggendo
<akatiglio> perchè se provo a fare una selezione multipla di file o di oggetti per esempio in inkscape, mi si apre il terminale
<akatiglio> se voglio aprire un link in una nuova scheda su firefox mi si apre un terminale
<akatiglio> ecc
<ExPBoy> ma click destro o sinistro?
<akatiglio> sinistro
<ExPBoy> prova con il destro
<akatiglio> idem
<akatiglio> ctrl + qualsiasi cosa faccia con il touchpad apre un terminale
<ExPBoy> non ti compare il menù da cui scegliere ?
<akatiglio> menu contestuale dici?
<ExPBoy> si
<akatiglio> si si fa tutte e due le cose
<akatiglio> se seleziono + file per esempio li seleziona ma apre anche un terminale
<ExPBoy> non so che dirti mai sentita sta cosa
<akatiglio> la scorciatoia da tastiera che ho impostato per il terminale è ctrl+super+t
<akatiglio> non so se centra qualcosa
<akatiglio> eh mai vista neanche io
<ExPBoy> ma per aprire il terminale c'è giàctrl+t
<ExPBoy> perchè l'hai cabiata?
<ExPBoy> +m
<Carlin0> wisky, rfkill list all | pastebinit
<akatiglio> lo so , ma siccome ho impostato tutta un altra serie di scorciatoie che uso spesso ho dovuto mettere il tasto super ho preferito cambiare anche quella per una questione di memoria di merda mia, diciamo che mi trovo meglio così
<ExPBoy> ok
<akatiglio> ma dubito possa essere quello no?
<ExPBoy> akatiglio, prova a rimettere quella standard e vedi se torna normale poi fai tu
<akatiglio> provo a cambiarla
<MarcoI> Carlin0 e ExpBoy , ho messo qui i 2 siles wpa_supplicant.conf e/etc/network/interfaces ....  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24012652/ Vi chiedo se potete darci un'occhiata e dirmi cosa c'è da sistemare
<akatiglio> esatto mo ci provo
<wisky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24012657
<akatiglio> ExpBoy nulla....
<akatiglio> continua ad aprire il terminale
<ExPBoy> akatiglio, amen :)
<akatiglio> azz
<Carlin0> wisky, sei sicuro che la scheda wifi funzioni ?
<wisky> prima quando avevo windows era l' unico sistama di connessione che usavo
<akatiglio> mi apre un terminale anche con ctrl t adesso...tipo su firefox per aprire una nuova scheda
<wisky> quinsi deve funzionare per forza
<Carlin0> wisky, sudo apt install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<ExPBoy> wisky, non è che hai spento la scheda da windows?
<Carlin0> wisky, dopo riavvia , se non funziona non so + cosa dire
<akatiglio> ExPBoy ultima domanda poi ti lascio in pace, che differenza c'è tra il terminale con lo sfondo bianco e quello con lo sfondo nero?
<akatiglio> mi spiego
<ExPBoy> lol
<akatiglio> con la combinazione che ho impostato io mi apre quello nero
<akatiglio> negli altri casi quello bianco
<wisky> sono usciti degli aggiiornamenti da installare.....ora li installo
<wisky> e proviamo se migliora qlkosa..... intanto grazie carlino
<ExPBoy> akatiglio, non so cosa hai fatto e che tipo di terminale hai associato alla scorciatoia ma fondamentalmente hanno le stesse caratteristiche
<akatiglio> sisi che facciano le stesse cose lo so...ma saranno 2 programmi diversi immagino no?
<Carlin0> akatiglio, poi so cose che cambiano da DE  a DE
<Carlin0> le scorciatoie ...
<akatiglio> ?? sorry nn ho capito
<MarcoI> Vi vedo piuttosto presi oggi.... per cui mi auguro di risolvere al più presto questo problema del wifi e poi non aggiungo altra carne al fuoco.... quando potete, vi posso chiedere la cortesia di dare un'occhiata qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24012684/   e dirmi cosa c'è che non va? Vi ringrazio
<akatiglio> bah vabbeh non vi tedio oltre
<MarcoI> Facendo sudo ifup -v wlp5s0 mi dice ifup: interface wlp5s0 already configured . Il ping 8.8.8.8 continua però a dire "Destination Host Unreachable" ..... qualche consiglio Carlin0 e ExPBoy ?
<Carlin0> MarcoI, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24012652/
<Carlin0> ma l'hai letto ?
<MarcoI> posso chiederti Carlin0 cosa esattamente?
<Carlin0> MarcoI, premesso che usare il wifi da riga di comando è assai complicato
<Carlin0> wpa-ssid "NomeRete" (tra doppie-virgolette)
<Carlin0> wpa-psk "PskCode" (tra doppie-virgolette)
<MarcoI> (tra doppi-virgolette) l'ho messo nel Pastebin per esplicitare il fatto che ho inserito nel file il NomeRete ed il PskCode all'interno delle doppie virgolette. Ovviamente la dicitura (tra doppie-virgolette) NON compare nel file
<Carlin0> MarcoI, credo che il server esuli dal supporto fornito in questo canale , in quanto si presume che chi lo usa ne abbia le competenze
<MarcoI> ok grazie. sai a chi posso chiedere un supporto?
<Gabros93> gigirock, alla fine clonezilla...
<Carlin0> MarcoI, devi leggerti documentazione sui server stessi
<MarcoI> ok grazie. Buona giornata
<Carlin0> però ... è cosa mai vista che un server usi connessione wifi
<Carlin0> eh
<Gabros93> è possibile modificare il menù risorse?
<Gabros93> ho ubuntu-mate, vorrei renderlo più simile a ubuntu classica o elementary os
<Gabros93> http://polinice.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/eOS.png
<piergiorgio> Salve, vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc ACER ONE 10 S1003 17X7, ma da BIOS non riesco a fare il boot da USB, esiste un sistema per installare da usb in ambiente Windows? grazie
<gigirock> piergiorgio, entri nel bios e non puoi selezionare la chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> piergiorgio, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<gigirock> piergiorgio, quel 'coso' ha un hard disk da 32 gb.....
<piergiorgio> il bios non mi permette di selezionare usb, la chiavetta l'ho preparata con UUI
<piergiorgio> confermo hd da 32
<gigirock> poi ha win 10 e devi togliere fastboot e faststart
<Carlin0> eh piergiorgio allora devi fare un dvd
<gigirock> ma ti conviene una chiavetta usb persistente perche' devi togliere almeno 10Gb a win 10
<piergiorgio> ma windows non lo voglio, vorrei formattare tutto e tenermi solo linux
<Carlin0> ma ci gira poi ubuntu li sopra ???
<piergiorgio> potrei provare con mint
<Carlin0> !dettagli | piergiorgio
<ubot-it> piergiorgio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<gigirock> ma si e' una specie di netbook .... ha 2gb ram e procio quasi moderno
<piergiorgio> si è una robetta leggera, ma era giusto per provare a vedere se andava meglio
<gigirock> piergiorgio, infatti prova la live dalla chiavetta...
<Mr_Pan> piergiorgio, una roba leggera tipo xubuntu / lubuntu
<steugo> ciao, esiste un modo per evitare che, sincronizzando file con grsync o freefile sync, dei dati piu recenti ma danneggiati vadano a sovrascrivere file meno recenti ma sani? o e' inutile che mi metto a cercare perche' gia' lo fanno o non esiste un programma che ha questa opzione?
<steugo> e magari un programma piu configurabile di cat fish...esiste?
<steugo1> ciao, e' possibile/esiste un programma che prima di sincronizzare 2 file prima controlla che il piu recente non sia danneggiato? o lo fanno tutti?
<steugo1> perche' un tecnico mi ha detto che i programmi di backup eccetera non lo fanno
<steugo1> anche i professionali
<steugo1> forse controllare i settori prima di fare la sincronizzazione? ma poi il file danneggiato non esiste piu e mi cancella pure quello piu vecchio
<steugo1> funziona ancora questo supporto?
<steugo1> ciao, e' possibile/esiste un programma che prima di sincronizzare 2 file prima controlla che il piu recente non sia danneggiato? o lo fanno tutti?  perche' un tecnico mi ha detto che i programmi di backup eccetera non lo fanno,nemmeno i professionali....forse controllare i settori prima di fare la sincronizzazione? ma poi il file danneggiato non esiste piu e mi cancella pure quello piu vecchio
<steugo1> mi si legge? orario non buono? c''e ancora il supporto per ubuntu?
<wisky> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<wisky> devo reinstallare windows da usb sul portatile
<wisky> ho seguito la stessa procedura che ho fatto per installare ubuntu
<wisky> sempre da usb
<wisky> ma parte sempre ubuntu e non la schermata di installazione del so
<wisky> eppure nel menù bios boot c'è come prima periferica l' usb
<wisky> stessa impostazione che c'era quando ho installato ubuntu ieri
<wisky> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> wisky: per supporto a windows consulta le risorse messe a disposizione per windows
<cristian_c> qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<wisky> ma non è un problema dovuto a ubuntu
<wisky> ?
<cristian_c> co e installare windows non è un nostro problema
<cristian_c> *come
<wisky> allora come disinstallo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> wisky: avvia la live di ubuntu, apri gparted e cancelli le relative partizioni create da ubuntu
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk nel quale hai installato ubuntu
<wisky> allora è questo il motivo per cui non parte l' installazione da usb?
<cristian_c> ma ubuntu è installato?
<wisky> si
<cristian_c> 'no parte l'installazione'
<cristian_c> *non
<wisky> ho creato la usb bootable con diverso OS, ma non parte ...... si avvia sempre ubuntu
<cristian_c> wisky: come detto prima, su come installare altri sistemi operativi, consulta le risorse messe a disposizione dagli stessi
<cristian_c> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<wisky> c'è un canale windows italiano?
<alion> salve ho problemi con la mia scheda wifi ubuntu 16.04 ( sheda id14e4:4727 con chip Broadcom BCM4313 ) la soluzione c'è solo per la 14.04
<cristian_c> wisky: non ho idea
<wisky> ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> alion: che problemi hai?
<alion> nessuno sà indicarmi la soluzione per la 16.04 grazie
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alion> il driver per la mia scheda wifi in ubuntu 16.04 non ha supporto....c'è solo per la 14.04.....è un problema noto in wiki ubuntu
<cristian_c> alion: attualmente quale driver stai usando?
<cristian_c> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<alion> quello in driver aggiountivi ( che è propietario ) ma è altamente instabile....devo riavviare sempre il notebook
<cristian_c> alion: hai riscontrato subito problemi con la connessione wifi, appena installato il driver proprietario?
<alion> quella pagina l'ho già consultata e con la 14.04 il wifi và una meraviglia....desideravo la nuova lts...
<alion> si da subito...
<cristian_c> alion: e con i driver precedenti invece?
<alion> la ricezione del wifi era bassa e scarsa
<cristian_c> alion: come sei collgato adesso dal pc?
<alion> ripeto con la 14.04 è tutto perfetto...desideravo sapere se qualcuno conosceva la procedura per la 16.04
<alion> con il wifi
<cristian_c> alion: quindi in questo momento è instabile?
<alion> no no è stabile perchè uso la 14.04 con la procedura indicata su wiki ubuntu
<cristian_c> ah, quindi hai reinstallato la 14.04?
<alion> ma desideravo aggiornare....
<alion> esatto ho reinstallato la 14.04
<cristian_c> alion: ah, non hai installato 16.04 da zero?
<alion> no
<cristian_c> alion: difficile capire a cosa sia dovuto il problema se non hai la 16.04 sotto mano
<alion> la mia scheda è la famigerata broadcom per la quale c'è una procedura specifica ma solo per ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> alion: l'ho avuta anch'io quella scheda, in precedenza, non è così famigerata come sembra
<alion> nessuno sà quando uscirà la procedura per la 16.04 ?
<cristian_c> non dico che sia ok oppure ottima, ma per individuare il problema bisognerebbe darci un'occhiata
<cristian_c> alion: puoi fare una cosa?
<alion> cosa?
<cristian_c> alion: prima di tutto, quale procedura hai trovato per 14.04?
<cristian_c> seconda domanda: hai la possibilità di creare una seconda piccola partizione?
<alion> in wiki ubuntu la mia scheda è in fondo alla pagina nella "sezione" problemi noti
<cristian_c> ,vediamo
<alion> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi-pqGntZfSAhVjQJoKHdQUDFEQFggkMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu-it.org%2FHardware%2FDispositiviSenzaFili%2FBroadcom&usg=AFQjCNHhPv2c6-e-_bLKRMjnZwlnhcpOwQ
<cristian_c> Le schede con id 14e4:4727 (Dell Vostro 3555) con chip Broadcom BCM4313 non funzionano alla frequenza di 5 GHz ma a 2,4 GHz non presentano problemi (bug 1010931).
<ubot-it> bug 1010931 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:4727 [Dell Vostro 3555] Broadcom BCM4313 5GHz doesn't work but 2.4GHz does" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010931
<alion> bravo esatto !
<cristian_c> invalid
<alion> allora non mi resta che aspettare !?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1010931/comments/38
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1010931 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:4727 [Dell Vostro 3555] Broadcom BCM4313 5GHz doesn't work but 2.4GHz does" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cristian_c> alion: puoi aprire un terminale?
<alion> ok
<cristian_c> alion: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alion> che pacchetto instala ?
<cristian_c> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<alion> pubblica log o file binari sul web...certo
<cristian_c> alion:  come fai a pubblicare file binari su pastebin?
<cristian_c> O.o
<alion> lo si fà sulle pagine web
<cristian_c> non mi risulta che si possano pubblicare file binari su pastebin
<cristian_c> (anche concettualmente lo vedo difficile)
<cristian_c> è caduto col wifi
<Guest66220> buona sera
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | Guest66220
<ubot-it> Guest66220: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest66220> grazie
<Guest66220> raga, ho bisogno di aiuto
<Guest66220> ubuntu 15.10 mi si e bloccato
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Guest66220> chiarissimo @ubot-it :)
<Guest66220> quando accendo il pc escono delle scrite del tipo
<Guest66220> failed to enable AA (error mask 0x01
<Guest66220> error (ABRT)
<Guest66220> Fsck exited with status code 12
<Guest66220> The root filesystem on dev/sda1 requires a manual fsck
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, come mai ubuntu 15.10? non è più supporto3
<Guest66220> Non so cosa fare
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, non è più supportato
<Guest66220> sto scaricando la 16.04, pero ho dei file importanti in 15.10 che non le vorrei perdere
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, crea la live di ubuntu 16.04, e con quella avvi il pc e potrai effettuare il backup dei tuoi dati su un supporto di memoria esterno
<Guest66220> ah ok ottimo. grazie mille
<Guest66220> puoi marnarmi il link di qualche guida su come si fa
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, userai un supporto usb per installare ubuntu?
<Guest66220> dvd
<fabio_cc> !iso | Guest66220
<ubot-it> Guest66220: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, per l'installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, quando avvii il pc con il dvd di ubuntu, invece di installare scegli "prova ubuntu senza installarlo"
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, così avrai avviato ubuntu in modalità live, da li potrai accedere al tuo hard disk e copiare i tuoi dati su un hd esterno
<Guest66220> grazie mille raga
<Guest66220> un'altra cosa se posso chiedere
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, chiedi
<Guest66220> che diferenza ce tra la 16.04.1 e la 16.04.2
<Guest66220> ubuntu
<Guest66220> il sito ufficiale di ubuntu non mi fa scaricare la 16.04.1
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/PointRelease
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, per quale motivo vorresti la 16.04.1?
<Xundres> ciao, non riesco a installare correttamente chrome
<fabio_cc> !veggenti | Xundres
<ubot-it> Xundres: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Gabros93> Xundres, google chrome? Basta scaricare il .deb ufficiale dal sito
<Guest66220> ora non piu.
<Xundres> ahaha allora se installo il pacchetto deb, funziona tutto pero' quando lancio il comando upgrade o entro su synaptic mi dice che il pacchetto é rotto
<Guest66220> cmq grazie fabio_cc e @ubot-it
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, allora metterai 16.04.2?
<Xundres> se provo a correggere il pacchetto mi disinstalla chrome
<Guest66220> si fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, bene :)
<fabio_cc> Guest66220, leggi bene il wiki relativo all'installazione
<Gabros93> Xundres, Hai messo le PPA?
<Xundres> il pacchetto che mi chiede di installare é libpango1.0-0
<Xundres> no
<Xundres> ci sono le ppa per chrome?
<Xundres> non le ho trovate da nessuna parte
<Gabros93> Xundres, verifico
<fabio_cc> !ppa | Xundres Gabros93
<ubot-it> Xundres Gabros93: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, qui sconsigliamo l'utilizzo di PPA
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, per favore non consigliarne l'installazione
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, va bene
<Xundres> se ci sono le preferisco
<fabio_cc> !chat | Xundres Gabros93
<ubot-it> Xundres Gabros93: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Xundres> sinceramente
<Gabros93> Xundres, cambia canale
<Xundres> ok
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, sai per caso come montare una .iso su /media con furius iso mount?
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, hai provato "man furiusisomount"?
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, comunque per montare una iso non è necessario per programma
<fabio_cc> *quel
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, si lo so che basta il comando mount, era per avere un tool grafico
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, solo che furius non me lo monta su media e la .iso ha bisogno di "vedere" il cd-rom
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, scusami, se fai click con il destro sul file iso, scegli "apri con" e poi "monta archivi"
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, è un metodo grafico che non utilizza furiusisomount
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, scusami "non monta archivi", ma "monta immagini disco", è diverso
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, in questo secondo modo trovi l'immagine montata in /media/$USER/
<Gabros93> ora provo devo disconnettermi un attimo
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, io ho appena fatto la prova
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, ok
<Psyco> hi
<Psyco> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Psyco
<ubot-it> Psyco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, ahimè non è lo stesso
<Gabros93> l'unico comando che funziona è sudo mount Netter.iso /media/iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, mi ero corretto, "monta immagini disco", non "monta archivi", avevi letto?
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, preferivo una roba grafica a questo sbattimento ogni volta (sisi avevo letto)
<Gabros93> (ed avevo anche intuito ;)
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, il punto è che deve andare dentro questo maledetto /media/iso
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, ma come mai non è lo stesso?
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, ah, ti serve che il punto di mount sia per forza quello?
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, si, per forza
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, è l'unico punto che il programma riconosce come "falso cd-rom"
<Psyco> Ciao, il mio Ubuntu SOftware non si apre più, che faccio?
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, allora, a parte "mount" non saprei anche perché non ho mai usato furius etc..
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, falso?
<fabio_cc> Psyco, più dettagli per favore
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, "falso" nel senso che non è inserito fisicamente
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, la iso è un programma originale e non può funzionare senza il cd-rom inserito
<Psyco> carica a vuoto
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, volevo togliermi lo sbattimento di inserire il cd-rom dato che sul portatile l'ho fisicamente tolto per far posto ad un secondo HD
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, ok ma mi sembra strano che faccia differenza il punto di mount
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, ah me pare assurdo....
<fabio_cc> Psyco, versione di ubuntu? hai aggiunto repository di terze parti?
<fabio_cc> ...
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, crea uno script bash con quel comando, però comunque dovrai inserire la tua password dato che ci vuole sudo
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, Si mi sa che è l'unica, stavo vedendo i vari programmi ma nessuno permette di cambiare il punto di mount
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, sinceramente io non ne conosco
<Gabros93> fabio_cc, sei tipo da buon vecchio terminale?
<Gabros93> (che poi vecchio non lo è mai)
<fabio_cc> Gabros93, per le chiacchiere c'è #ubuntu-it-chat, qua è off topic :)
<fabio_cc> e comunque adesso devo assentarmi
<Xundres> ehila
<Xundres> sono sempre io
<Xundres> come installo tutte le dipendenze necessarie per compilare un pacchetto?
<Xundres> quando scrivo ./configure
<Xundres> c'é sempre qualche errore
<quellen> grazie
<cristian_c> Xundres: le installi una ad una dai repository di ubuntu
<Xundres> ma quando vado a prenderle sono già installate
<Xundres> esempio
<Xundres> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015125/
<Xundres> http://pastebin.com/c5ALUPcN
<Xundres> qui c'é tutto, non so perché non lo aveva messo tutto
<cristian_c> !chat | Xundres
<ubot-it> Xundres: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Falco3205> buonasera
<Falco3205> Vi spiego il problema... esiste un comando da terminale che disinstalla tutti i pacchetti e cartelle ho installato??
<cristian_c> ?
<Falco3205> Ho provato sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a ma non funziona
<cristian_c> Falco3205: puoi spiegare cos'hai fatto?
<Falco3205> Ho un Ubuntu server e vorrei farlo ritornare "vergine" come appena installato...
<Falco3205> E mi servirebbe un comando che elimina tutti gli apt-get install che gli ho dato
<cristian_c> Falco3205: beh, controlla la cronologia di apt
<Falco3205> se gli do apt-get remove pacchetto | non mi elimina tutte le cartelle e i file
<cristian_c> Falco3205: comunque, potevi utilizzare la home separata se utilizzi la home su un server
<cristian_c> Falco3205: prova con purge invece di remove
<Falco3205> ok non ci avevo pensa xD
<cristian_c> oppure con apt-get remove --purge
<Falco3205> ok ci provo e ti dico
<cristian_c> purge come opzione del comando remove di un pacchetto
<Falco3205> a okok
<Falco3205> appena rimossi e come installo ora il Vesta CP mi dice questo... Gli rimuovo e mi dice che non sono installati Following packages are already installed: apache2 mysql-server
<Falco3205> ora tento il suicidio
<Falco3205> xD
<cristian_c> vest cp?
<Falco3205> Vesta Control Panel
<cristian_c> !chat | Falco3205
<ubot-it> Falco3205: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Falco3205> e inerente a ubuntu
<Falco3205> ho disinstallato apache2 e mysql-server e poi mi dice che e ancora installato
<cristian_c> qui si da supporto all'installazione di programmi presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<Falco3205> ma che cavolo
<cristian_c> Falco3205: appartiene ai repository ufficiali?
<Falco3205> credo di si apt-get remove --purge fa parte di ubuntu??
<cristian_c> Falco3205: .....
<cristian_c> come si chiama il pacchetto che hai installato?
<Falco3205> non mi funziona
<Falco3205> vst-install.sh
<cristian_c> Falco3205: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Falco3205> aspetta cristian...
<Falco3205> non mi funziona il comando remove --purge...
<Falco3205> non mi elimina tutto..
<cristian_c> Falco3205: prima di avvwnturarti con ubuntu server, impara le basi della shell bash
<cristian_c> in ogni caso ti s'è detto come usare apt-get remove e apt-get purge
<Falco3205> io devo solo configurare un server web casalingo per caricare dei siti web sopra
<Falco3205> sisi la base dei comandi bash so utilizzarli
<cristian_c> !paste | Falco3205
<ubot-it> Falco3205: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> Falco3205: incolla sul sito indicato l'output dei comandi di purge e/o remove
<fabio_cc> Falco3205, ti riferisci a file presenti nella tua home?
<Falco3205> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24015455/
<Falco3205> ecco qua
<Falco3205> ora... come vado ad installare il vesta control panel.... mi dice che sono installati l'apache2 e mysql-server
<cristian_c> Falco3205: hai cercarto di rimuovere pacchetti che non erano installati
<cristian_c> comunque, ripeto qui non si fa supporto a vesta control panel
<Falco3205> lo so ma io ho un problema sui pacchetti apache2 e mysql
<Falco3205> cmq il comando non elimina completamente le cartelle
<cristian_c> Falco3205: non hai capito, quel comando non fa proprio niente, perché forse hai sbagliato il nome del pacchetto
<Falco3205> il pacchetto è esatto
<Falco3205> se gli do comando di install me lo installa quindi me lo riconosce
<cristian_c> Falco3205: dpkg -l | grep nomepacchetto
<fabio_cc> Falco3205, per "purgare" pacchetti già rimossi il comando è "sudo dpkg --purge <pacchetto>", ammesso che il problema sia questo
<Falco3205> a perfetto provo e vi faccio sapere.. Grazie
<totore> ciao
<totore> come faccio a verificare  se ho scaricato bene la versione
<Gabros93> !Magia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Magia'
<Gabros93> Come scaricare video da youtube? Sto utilizzando flareget, ma ogni video o non lo scarica o dice connessione fallita, ne scarica 1 su 10
<Gabros93> se tutto va bene...
<Carlin0> Gabros93, scaricare video dal tubo è illegale
<totore> ciao non riesco a far partire ubunto da chiavetta chi  puo aiutare
<Carlin0> totore, come l'hai preparata ?
<totore> ciao l'altra notte parlavo con te ?
<totore> eravamo rimasti alla verifica dell'iso scaricato
<Carlin0> non ero io
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda
<totore> ho scaricato l'iso e tramite rufus lo messo sulla chiavetta
<Carlin0> e il pc supporta il boot da usb ?
<totore> quando entro nella bios l'opzione ce
<Carlin0> se non va da usb ti tocca fare un dvd
<totore> :-(
<totore> non ho dvd
<Gabros93> Carlin0, scommetto che è un problema di formato della chiavetta (che sarà sicuramente ntfs) ed un problema di bios che andrà impostato su legacy
<totore> ?
<Gabros93> totore, come hai messo ubuntu dentro la chiavetta? con qualche programma? se si quale?
<totore> la chiavetta e in fat 32   rufus
<Gabros93> totore, quando entri nel bios, il bios vede la chiavetta? (vedi letteralmente il nome della tua chiavetta?)
<totore> si e nella sezione  del floppy  quindi mi tocca ogni volta metterlo come primario
<Gabros93> totore, che significa è nella sezione del floppy?
<Gabros93> totore, deve essere nella sezione boot
<Gabros93> totore, e con F6, o altro, dovresti portarlo sulla prima riga
<totore> mi mandi il link per condividere le foto
<Gabros93> Carlin0, esiste un link per le foto?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gabros93> Carlin0, thk
<totore> http://prntscr.com/ea4w7j http://prntscr.com/ea4wp5
<totore> rwmovable device prority  quando clicco mi compare la seconda schermata e devo umpostare usb
<Gabros93> totore, perfetto, e così al boot non parte?
<Gabros93> totore, controlla che ci sia da qualche parte l'impostazione per il "legacy"
<Gabros93> e prova così
<totore> http://prntscr.com/ea4xq6   quando escudo hd mi esce questo messaggio
<totore> legacy?
<odierna> salve
<odierna> avrei bisogno di aiuto nell installazione dei driver di nvidia
<Carlin0> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Gabros93> totore, non puoi escludere hd, sennò dove lo installi ubuntu? manda una schermata di tutte le sezioni del bios
<totore> escudo nella partenza se no quel messaggio non lo vedo e parte windows
<Carlin0> procurati un dvd totore
<totore> adesso ci provo  e mi ricollego
<Gabros93> totore, a mali estremi, il consiglio di carlino è ottimo
<totore> :-)
<Gabros93> col dvd vai sicuro
<odierna> il dvd ce l'ho ma non e compatibile con linux
<odierna> devo usare qualche emulatore?
<Carlin0> odierna, tu devi solo leggere la guida che ti ho linkato prima
<Carlin0> !nvidia | odierna leggi questa
<ubot-it> odierna leggi questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<odierna> ok la provo subito, il tempo di eseguirla e vi aggiorno
<Carlin0> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-18
<Frallo> buongiorno
<Frallo> ciao kan
<Gabros93> signori buongiorno, domandona, è possibile creare una iso dal contenuto della usb ?
<Gabros93> se si, come procedo?
<Gabros93> Risolto, bastava brasero...
<Guest95237> ciao a tutti, se scarico ubuntu e creo un pen drive bootable, dopo aver impostato il boot da usb , posso provare ubuntu senza installarlo ?
<Guest95237> oppure devo per forza installarlo prima
<Guest95237> ?
<ExPBoy> Guest95237, puoi provarlo crendo semplicemente la live e scegliendo prova senza installare
<Guest95237> cosa intendi per la live?
<ExPBoy> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest95237> non ho capito quello che intendi
<ExPBoy> leggi la guida
<Guest95237> comunque sefaccio come dico io raggiungo lo stesso scopo
<Guest95237> oppure mi parte direttamente l' installazione
<ExPBoy> Guest95237, io ti ho risposto ppoi vedi tu
<Guest95237> quale guida?
<cristian_c> !supercazzola
<ubot-it> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<Davide0607> Salve stavo cercando di installare un'unità 16.04 ma sembra che ubuntu non "veda" il mio hardware disk
<Carlin0> Davide0607, cosa te lo fa pensare ?
<Davide0607> Su gparted stavo facendo la partizione manuale ma l unico disco che vede è la chiavetta
<Davide0607> e anche se provo con il comando fdisk non mi trova l hd
<Carlin0> e facci vedere sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Davide0607> http://pastebin.com/5tuJUWCW
<Davide0607> Scusami é che ho la chat aperta sull iPad e ci ho messo un po
<Carlin0> io controllerei che il disco sia collegato
<Davide0607> In che senso collegato?
<Davide0607> ho installato anche Windows e li lo riconosce
<Davide0607> cercavo di installarlo in dual
<Carlin0> e win funziona ?
<Davide0607> si perfettamente
<Carlin0> hai disabilitato fastboot e cose simili ?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: puoi collegarti in chat dal pc in questione?
<Davide0607> fastboot l ho disabilitato
<Davide0607> cristian adesso lo faccio
<Davide0607> sono col comuter
<cristian_c> Davide0607: hard disk interno?
<Davide0607> si
<Davide0607> è un ssd
<cristian_c> Davide0607: apri un terminale
<Davide0607> ok
<Davide0607> dimmi pure
<cristian_c> Davide0607: «un'unita 16.04» <- cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> *unità
<Davide0607> ubuntu*
<cristian_c> Davide0607: il disco è vuoto?
<Davide0607> è il correttore automatico dell'ipad che ha cambiato
<cristian_c> o ci sono dati importanti?
<cristian_c> ahhh, ok
<Davide0607> c'e installato windows 10
<Davide0607> ma tutte le cose importanti le ho già in un hd esterno
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ok, quindi vuoi installare ubuntu in dual boot
<Davide0607> esattamente
<cristian_c> Davide0607: digita: dmesg | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Davide0607> dice che curl non è installato
<Davide0607> lo faccio?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ma sei su ubuntu liscio con unity?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: sì, per favore
<Davide0607> ho avviato ubuntu dalla chiavetta nella versione di prova senza installare
<cristian_c> Davide0607: hai uno sfondo color viola e una barra verticale a sinistra?
<Davide0607> si esatto
<Davide0607> http://pastebin.com/sPhr8Gb4
<Davide0607> questo è quello che mi viene con il comando
<cristian_c> Davide0607: puoi evitare di mandare un link con all'interno un altro link?
<cristian_c> manda la riga url
<cristian_c> *solo
<Davide0607> ok
<cristian_c> di che marca è l'ssd?
<cristian_c> non viene rilevato in nessun modo
<cristian_c> ci sono diverse righe raid
<cristian_c> in fondo
<Davide0607> è della samsung
<cristian_c> 444.832789] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.
<Davide0607> samsung EVO 850 mi sembra
<cristian_c> Davide0607: è un pc portatile
<Davide0607> si
<Davide0607> dell xps13
<Carlin0> e il portatile è nato con solo l'ssd senza disco normale ?
<Davide0607> si
<cristian_c> Davide0607: se chiudi la sessione live e rimuovi la kingston, windows 10 si avvia?
<Davide0607> si
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ok, entra in windows 10 e disattiva l'ibernazione ibrida
<Davide0607> @cristian_c adesso lo faccio
<cristian_c> scusa, avvio rapido
<cristian_c> Davide0607: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<Davide0607> adesso sono su windows ci sono altre cose che devo fare già che ci sono?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: sei andato in opzioni risparmio energia?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<Davide0607> l'avvior apido l'ho già disattivato
<cristian_c> Davide0607: dopodiché spegni normalmente, quindi senza ibernarlo
<cristian_c> e riaccendilo caricando la live
<Davide0607> cristian_c ricapitolando: disattivo l'ibernazione ibrida e poi ritorno su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: hai detto di aver già disattivato avvio rapido
<Davide0607> sono la stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> sì
<Davide0607> cristianc_c perdonami ma di terminologia non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> Davide0607: hai dato un'occhiata alla guida linkata?
<Davide0607> si
<cristian_c> bene, appena disattivato puoi spegnere normalmente il pc senza ibernarlo
<cristian_c> lo riaccendi e avvii la live di ubuntu 16.04
<Davide0607> sono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Davide0607: verifica
<Davide0607> è come prima
<cristian_c> Davide0607: dmesg
<cristian_c> Davide0607: digita: dmesg | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<bia> buongiorno. sto su un flybook vm. utilizzo ubuntu per la prima volta, ma la scheda audio non riesco a trovarla per installarla. come devo fare?  grazie
<cristian_c> bia: flybook vm?
<Davide0607> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24019544/
<bia> dialogue
<cristian_c> intel core duo?
<cristian_c> bia: apri un terminale
<bia> centrino duo
<cristian_c> Davide0607: della risposta, pupi semplicemente incollare la riga url?
<cristian_c> e due
<cristian_c> bia: quello con 1 gb di ram?
<bia> come si apre un terminale?
<cristian_c> bia: scorciatoia: ctrl+alt+t
<Davide0607> dove lo trovo scusami cristian
<cristian_c> Davide0607: perché hai incollato su pastebin la risposta?
<cristian_c> quandp già il comando restituiva in output una riga url
<Davide0607> https://ptpb.pw/_nuM
<Davide0607> non ci avevo fatto caso scusa
<cristian_c> due ipotesi
<cristian_c> o il problema è il samsung o è il dell
<cristian_c> Davide0607: è ssd su sata da 2.5"?
<Davide0607> adesso controllo
<cristian_c>  smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6200U CPU @ 2.30GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x4e, stepping: 0x3)
<cristian_c> ou also have to change the disk mode in the BIOS, otherwise it won't be seen to install to.
<cristian_c> What should I change the disk mode to?
<cristian_c> AHCI. It's set to RAID by default.
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ora è tutto chiaro
<cristian_c> 2:16] <cristian_c> non viene rilevato in nessun modo
<cristian_c> [12:17] <cristian_c> ci sono diverse righe raid
<cristian_c> e difatti nel dmesg c'erano ben 8 interfacce sata tutte 'DUMMY'
<Davide0607> stavo controllando se era un sata+
<Davide0607> quindi conosci ualche soluzione?
<cristian_c> [ 327.106606] raid6: avx2x4 gen() 22731 MB/s [ 327.106607] raid6: using algorithm avx2x4 gen() 22731 MB/s [ 327.106625] raid6: using avx2x2 recovery algorithm [ 327.110754] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: avx
<cristian_c> Davide0607: se hai letto prima, sai già come risolvere
<cristian_c> ou also have to change the disk mode in the BIOS, otherwise it won't be seen to install to.
<cristian_c> What should I change the disk mode to?
<cristian_c> AHCI. It's set to RAID by default.
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ora non so come potresti fare col dual boot, visto che dell ha impostato il disco in raid
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ti faccio una domanda, anzi te la rifaccio
<cristian_c> 12:54] <cristian_c> Davide0607: è ssd su sata da 2.5"?
<cristian_c> bia: ti sei perso?
<Davide0607> si
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ok, quindi è il classico formato hard disk
<Davide0607> cristian_c no mi sono sbagliato
<cristian_c> Davide0607: siccome è una macchina relativamente giovane, dell non ha mica piazzato unp slot m.2 / msata nello chassis, oltre al classico slot per hdd da 2.5"?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ?
<Davide0607> Samsung SM951 PCIe M.2 SSD
<Davide0607> non è da 2.5
<Davide0607> quella è la sigla
<cristian_c> ah, è già su m.2
<cristian_c> Davide0607: è l'unico slot libero?
<Davide0607> si
<cristian_c> non pupi espandere la memoria di archiviazione?
<cristian_c> con un hard disk meccanico o ssd
<cristian_c> *puoi
<Davide0607> non dovrei perchè lo spazio in più è occupato dalla batteria più grande
<cristian_c> se hai solo quello slot m.2 occupato dal samsung, io lascerei le cose come stanno, se ti interessa windows
<cristian_c> non ho mai fatto un'installazione in dual boot con un raid
<cristian_c> con un disco già in raid
<bia> scusate, per la scheda audio come faccio
<cristian_c> bia: eravamo rimasti che aprivi il terminale
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: se potevi espandere la memoria, aggiungevi  un hdd o un ssd sul quale installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Davide0607: il problema è dovuto a dell che ha impostato l'ssd in modalità raid invece che ahci
<Davide0607> quindi non credo si possa modificare la modalità
<cristian_c> Davide0607: però puoi sempre provare a disattivare raid dal biox
<cristian_c> bios
<cristian_c> e vedere se te lo permette
<Davide0607> altrimenti posso installare ubuntu ma non in dual boot?
<cristian_c> non hai capito
<cristian_c> o disattivi il raid oppure installi ubuntu su un altro disco
<Davide0607> ah la modalità non permette proprio di installare ubuntu?
<Davide0607> ok
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ubuntu live vede il disco in raid
<cristian_c> quindi non puoi installarlo se è impostata in quel modo
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ma prima di installare, segui il consiglio
<Davide0607> è un operazione che può causare dei problemi?
<cristian_c> Davide0607: testa bene i componenti hardware, come wifi, audio, ecc...
<cristian_c> Davide0607: ripeto, non lo so
<cristian_c> non l'ho mai fatto
<bia> scusa sono nuovo .   come si apre un terminale?
<Davide0607> allora vedo bene di infromarmi nel casi
<cristian_c> prima ti merita verificare in live la compatibilità degli altri componenti, che potrebbe anche non meritare l'installazione in caso negativo
<cristian_c> Davide0607: prova direttamente il sistema sulla kingston, senza installarlo
<cristian_c> bia: te l'ho detto prima
<cristian_c> 12:48] <bia> come si apre un terminale?
<cristian_c> [12:48] <cristian_c> bia: scorciatoia: ctrl+alt+t
<Davide0607> ti ringrazio cristian anche se non siamo riusciti a risolvere sei stato disponibile
<cristian_c> Davide0607: non c'è nulla da risolvere, c'è soltanto da provare
<bia> ok scusa fatto
<cristian_c> bia: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bia> fatto ma comunque il sistema non la vede
<cristian_c> bia: hai semplicemente installato un pacchetto
<cristian_c> bia: digita: aplay -l | pastebinit
<bia> ancora niente
<cristian_c> bia: il comando restituisce un linl
<cristian_c> link
<cristian_c> bia: incolla il link in canale
<cristian_c> bia: non per essere insistente, ma se riuscissi a non far passare diversi minuti tra una riaposta e l'altra, sarebbe teoricamente meglio per tutti
<bia> mi da quest link       http://paste.ubuntu.com/24019714/
<bia> dove lo devo incollare`
<cristian_c> l'hai appena fatto
<cristian_c> scheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<cristian_c> la scheda audio viene rilevata
<cristian_c> bia: di quale ubuntu stiamo parlando?
<bia> ma il test è ancora negativo
<bia> dove lo vedo?
<cristian_c> bia: non sai quale versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<bia> credo 14
<Mimmuzzo811> Buongiorno a tutti
<Mimmuzzo811> Una domanda veloce
<cristian_c> bia: n un terminale: cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<bia> ma non puoi collegarti a me come si fa in win con team viwier?
<cristian_c> !ciao | we, Mimmuzzo811
<ubot-it> we, Mimmuzzo811: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mimmuzzo811> Che succede dopo 3 pass sudo sbagliate?
<cristian_c> bia: non è un call center, non si fa supportovad personam, gli utenti possono intervenire ad aiutare e leggere le soluzioni
<cristian_c> Mimmuzzo811: ti sei cimentato per vedere 'che effetto fa'?
<bia> ok scusa. era che qui sono piu che imbranato
<Mimmuzzo811> No
<cristian_c> Mimmuzzo811: perché vuoi saperlo?
<Mimmuzzo811> Ma è la prima volta che mi cimento e non sapevo non uscissero manco le stelline
<bia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24019751/
<Mimmuzzo811> Pensavo non funzionasse la tastiera
<cristian_c> Mimmuzzo811: è giusto così, la password non è visibile mentre la digiti
<bia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24019751/
<cristian_c> bia: un attimo
<Mimmuzzo811> Ok ma ora mi chiede produce nome
<Mimmuzzo811> Product name
<cristian_c> !image | Mimmuzzo811
<ubot-it> Mimmuzzo811: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mimmuzzo811> Nulla apposto e andato pensavo di aver bloccato tutto
<Mimmuzzo811> Scusatemi ma sono neofita
<cristian_c> bia: in un terminale, digita: alsamixer
<bia> esce un grafico a barre
<bia> scusami come faccio a salvare tutte le risposte in questa chat ?
<bia> ed inoltre non so come, ma questa pagina è a tutto schermo. come faccio per minimizzarla e vedere anche contemporaneamente il terminale?
<cristian_c> bia: il canale è loggato
<cristian_c> !log | bia
<ubot-it> bia: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> bia: stai parlando del browser?
<bia> si
<cristian_c> ti basta ridimensionare la finestra del browser
<bia> come?
<cristian_c> niente di più, niente di meno
<cristian_c> come su qualunque altro sistema operativo
<cristian_c> bia: posta le schermate di alsamixer
<cristian_c> !image | bia
<ubot-it> bia: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> bia: stai utilizzando gli altoparlanti integrati?
<bia> quelli del pc
<bia> interni
<bia> si
<cristian_c> bia: aspetto le schermate
<bia> che vuoi dire?
<bia> come faccio a mandartela
<bia> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8QjEVLRzHZ
<bia> forse cosi
<bia> scusate ma per vedere una schermata erroneamente ero uscito
<cristian_c> !image | bia
<ubot-it> bia: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> bia: tasto stamp
<bia> se pigio stamp     non succede niente
<cristian_c> bia: hai trovato la schermata nella tua home?
<bia> si
<bia> come te la mando ?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> bia: ti è stato indicato innumerevoli vokte
<cristian_c> volte
<cristian_c> ma sai leggere?
<cristian_c> !image | bia
<ubot-it> bia: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bia> ok scusate tanto.    purtroppo non so. credo di saper leggere  termini che non capisco:  CANALE  ad esempio.     scusate ancora
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> ovvero questo in cui stai scrivendo
<bia> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBVLmnj9Zh3
<cristian_c> bia: perché cpntinui a non seguire le indicazioni date?
<cristian_c> bia: hai trovato la schermata nella home?
<bia> ok     uso windows dal 3.1    ma qui purtroppo non capisco:  ho la foto ma non rieso ad inserirla in questo canale come dite voi.
<cristian_c> bia: devi caricare su imgur o altri siti di hosting la schermata che trovi nella tua home
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> bia: hai aperto uno dei siti indicati dal bot?
<cristian_c> https://imgur.com ad esempio
<bia> ok scusate     vi ringrazio tanto e vi saluto.
<cristian_c> bia: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<bia> grazie
<bia> vuol dire devo disinstallare  e tornare a w.
<cristian_c> bia: se non riesci a mostrarci una schermata delvtuo deskrop, non fa niente
<cristian_c> ma non è un problema di sistema operativo
<cristian_c> *del tuo desktop
<bia> lo so che è un mio problema:  ma se è la prima volta che mi avvicino a questo sistema, credo che anche da laureato comunque posso essere ignorante in materia e non sapere tanti termini tecnici del sistema stesso che per chi lo usa da sempre sono assodati.
<cristian_c> bia: si ttatta di mostrarci una foto
<cristian_c> se non sai linkare una foto del desktop, mi dispiace ma mancano i minimi per ricevere supporto in questo canale
<bia> ma basterebbe dire non in termini tecnici, ma pratici quello che si deve fare
<cristian_c> qui non è questione di ubuntu o wndows, e come caricare una foto sul web non è una questione che riguarda queato canale, che si occupa del supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> semmai l'ecdl
<bia> ok ho capito. scusate ancora e grazie
<cristian_c> bia: 'caricare una achermata' non è linguaggio tecnico
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo ancora
<salva74> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> ciao a te
<salva74> avrei bisogno di una mano per installare lubuntu su un asus ux50v
<gigirock> salva74, che processore che memoria che hardisk che os e' installato ora
<salva74> windows 7, 4 gb ram, 500 gb hd, intel core 2 solo
<cristian_c> salva74: ti consiglio di creare una supporto usb live avviabile con rufus
<gigirock> salva scarichi la iso e prova dalla chiavetta se tutto ok allora procedi all'installazione vera e propria
<cristian_c> testare ubuntu in sessione di prova ed eventualmente  installarla
<salva74> che versione scarico ?
<cristian_c> salva74: anche l'ultima
<cristian_c> !download | salva74
<ubot-it> salva74: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<gigirock> salva74, lubuntu 64 bit desktop
<cristian_c> !usbwin | per la usb, utilizza, salva74
<ubot-it> per la usb, utilizza, salva74: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<salva74> avevo profato con unetbotin ma nulla
<cristian_c> salva74: utilizza il tool suggerito
<salva74> ok
<cristian_c> leggendo l'apposita guida
<salva74> secondo voi metto ubuntu o lubuntu ?
<cristian_c> salva74: pupi provarli entrambi
<cristian_c> salva74: puoi anche masterizzarli su dvd
<cristian_c> !yakkety
<ubot-it> Yakkety Yak: http://releases.ubuntu.com/yakkety/ | Kubuntu 16.10: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !iso | salva74
<ubot-it> salva74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<salva74> ok
<salva74> grazie molte
<cristian_c> di niente
<steugo> ciao eiste un modo per evitare che quando sincronizzi un file con uno piu recente, se il piu recente e' danneggiato, non vada a sostituire quello piu vecchio ma sano?
<steugo> e un programma un po' piu veloce di catfish e che cerchi secondo la dimensione del file_?ù
<Carlin0> steugo, controlla i file prima di avviare la sincronizzazione
<steugo> con efsck? ma poi il nuovo viene cancellato
<steugo> se e' danneggiato
<steugo> e quindi mi si cancellera pure quello vecchio se sincronizzo
<steugo> o c'e' il modo di sapere quali file h operso durante il controllo
<steugo> e il controllo si puo' fare solo con e2fsck o c'e' altro?
<steugo> magari piu orientato al controllo dei file?....boh
<steugo> possibile che non c'e' un programma che prima di sincronizzare controlla? o evita di sovrascrivere con dati non validi?
<steugo> prima o poi perderemo tutto :)
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> steugo: come sincronizzi?
<steugo> argomenta
<cristian_c> anche tu ;)
<steugo> con frrfilesync
<cristian_c> !info frrfilsync
<ubot-it> Package frrfilsync does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info frrfilesync
<ubot-it> Package frrfilesync does not exist in yakkety
<steugo> ma mi dice il tecnico al lavoro che anche i softuer professionali...almeno quelli che usa lui.... non controllano quello che scrivono
<steugo> freefilesync o grsync
<cristian_c> beh, grsync non ha opzioni a riguardo?
<cristian_c> che poi grsync è un'interfaccia grafica a rsync
<steugo> ti chiedo se c'e' un modo
<steugo> poi se non puoi perderti a dirmelo me lo cerco io
<steugo> a cercarlo
<cristian_c> 'mi dice il tecnico' <- ma se sai che non esistono, perché lo domandi
<cristian_c> ?
<steugo> perche' il tecnico non e' mica un dio
<cristian_c> steugo: ah, quindi non hai cercato prima di chiedere?
<steugo> sempre il solito muro qui eh?
<steugo> si che ho cercato
<cristian_c> !pazienza | steugo
<ubot-it> steugo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<steugo> ma se sono qui non ho trovato nulla
<cristian_c> steugo: non mi ricordo il tuo nick ;)
<cristian_c> 'me lo cerco da solo' <- cerca di avere un po' di pazienza se vuoi rapoortarti a questa risorsa
<cristian_c> *rapportarti
<steugo> e cmq ribadisco....se e' vero quello che mi ha detto il tecnico prima o poi l'umanita perdera' tutti i backup
<steugo> per cui mi sembra una cosa con dei margini di sviluppo notevoli
<steugo> parlo di secoli
<cristian_c> per la cronaca, sto cercando nel man
<steugo> grazie
<steugo> ma grsync e' enorme
<steugo> io gnia fo
<cristian_c> tu cerchi un software di sincronizazzione che verifichi a monte se i file sono danneggiat, prima di sincronizzarli
<steugo> ma pensi che esista? mai sentito parlare di una opzione cosi?
<steugo> con cosa verifico -? e2fsck?
<steugo> quello dovrebbe rendere introvabile il file se e' danneggiato no?
<steugo> ah si si cerco quello
<steugo> e mi dica quale e' danneggiato...cosi vado a prendermi il backup
<cristian_c> steugo: il maszimo che mi viene in mente è: dividere il processo in due parti
<steugo> dimmi
<cristian_c> 1° parte: verificare quali file sono corrotti/danneggiati <- il primo tool
<cristian_c> ottenere una lista dei suddetti file dal primo programma
<steugo> e questo esiste?
<steugo> sisi ho capito ci sono
<steugo> ma con quale programma?
<cristian_c> 2° parte dare in pasto la lista di esclusione al tool di sincronizzazione
<cristian_c> steugo: più che altro, lo fai a tappe
<cristian_c> senza avere un all-in-one
<steugo> vabbe' posso anche farlo a manoni pescando uno per uno i file corrispondenti
<cristian_c> almeno mi sembra la cosa più fattibile
<cristian_c> steugo: ma non a  manona
<steugo> si pensavo questo
<cristian_c> steugo: ricorda che su linux puoi anche andare di scripting e combinare i comandi
<steugo> mi basta un programma che individui e mi dica quali file sono danneggiati
<cristian_c> in pipe, ecc....
<cristian_c> esatto
<steugo> si e fare tanti danni::)
<cristian_c> questo è un sottoproblema più semplice da risolvere
<steugo> gia' ne' faccio abbastanza io a becappare
<steugo> mi basta la lista
<cristian_c> e poi lo spunti in ouput al programma di sincronizzazione, come lista di file da escludere dal sync
<steugo> si
<cristian_c> steugo: in pratica ti puoi fare uno scripr o un comando 'composto' dall'unione di due comandi
<steugo> direi che si puo fare
<steugo> oddio
<cristian_c> questa è l'idea a grandi linee , senza che sia entrato nello specifico
<steugo> ma che programma dovrei usare per fare la prima parte?
<cristian_c> steugo: il bello di linux
<cristian_c> anche se credo fosse possibile anche in dos e lo sia anche con in windows con i batch
<steugo> il bello di linux e' che funziona :)
<cristian_c> ma su linux la shell è utile sopratutto per 'farseli' i programmi 'su misura' delle proprie esigenze
<cristian_c> steugo: per la prima parte un programma che controlli i file danneggiati
<cristian_c> non saprei, probabilmemente ce ne sono vari
<cristian_c> ovviamente, devi guardare ai programmi a riga di comando
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, stiamo andando un pochetto offtopic
<cristian_c> bisogna cercare un po'
<steugo> ma una cosa del genere pensi che a canonical non interessi?
<steugo> nei comandi linux ci sono dei comandi controlla file ?
<steugo> e poi
<cristian_c> leggo che si può fare qualcosa con find
<steugo> quali sono le cause che rendono un file illeggibile? il fatto che e' scritto su un cluster dannneggiato o un errore del programma che lo ha modificato creato?
<steugo> mh
<steugo> e cosa posso cercare? che possa danneggiare o rendere inutile un file?ù
<cristian_c> find ha l'opzione exec
<cristian_c> -exec
<steugo> md5sum ecc e' inutile vero?
<cristian_c> md5sum controlla l'impronta del file
<cristian_c> non so se l'impronta cambia quando il file è corrotto
<steugo> eh appunto
<cristian_c> devi cercsre
<steugo> trovo solo roba che riguarda il checksum
<cristian_c> in ogni caso exec se per esempio hai un file .bz2 ti permette di tentare l'apertura con -exec sh -c
<steugo> rinnovo la domanda.... cosa puo' rendere inutile un file? solo i settori danneggiati o altro?
<cristian_c> ma credo che ciò debba essere mirato per ogni tipologia di file
<cristian_c> forse è per questo che 'in canonical' non l'hanno fatto
<cristian_c> !chat | in ogni caso, steugo
<ubot-it> in ogni caso, steugo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<steugo> mh vabbe' ma sarebbe a monte
<cristian_c> steugo: ok, ho trovato qualche info in merito a md5
<steugo> si?
<steugo> dove?
<cristian_c> da quel che leggo se hai l'impronta md5 del file _prima_  che esso sia corrotto, allora l'impronta md5 del file _dopo_ che si è corrotto dovrebbe essere differente
<steugo> eh ma se si corrompe durante la sincronizzazione?
<steugo> spe rimangio
<cristian_c> steugo: non ci fai nulla
<steugo> si infatti
<cristian_c> steugo: ma comunque, dovresti generare le impronte prima della sincronizzazone
<cristian_c> +i
<steugo> grandeeeee
<steugo> mi serve anche al lavoro questo :)
<cristian_c> altrimenti è inutile
<steugo> c'e' il modo di fare cheksum massivo?
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> ci sono i tool appositi
<steugo> su windows...
<cristian_c> md5sum ,ecc... leggiti i rispettivi man
<steugo> o anche su linux
<cristian_c> steugo: non lo so per windows
<steugo> ?
<steugo> ok
<steugo> allora ci sono
<cristian_c> man nomedelprogramma
<cristian_c> e ottieni il manuale, nel tuo terminale
<cristian_c> se il programma è installato
<steugo> quindi tutta la fase di controllo la faccio con md5sum ecc?
<cristian_c> steugo: devi solo sperare che i file non siano daneggiati già prima di generare la lista delle impronte md5 dei suddetti
<steugo> evabbe non esageriamo  :)
<cristian_c> comunque non esiste solo md5 come impronta
<steugo> sisi sha
<steugo> so
<steugo> ma penso che per me vada bene anche md5 no?
<cristian_c> non ho approfomdito
<steugo> a occhio...
<steugo> trovare delle collisioni nei miei file sarebbe sfiga nera
<cristian_c> il punto è che ti conviene andare di script e/o di bash per mettere tutto insieme
<steugo> sisi certo
<steugo> ma riesco a fare tutto con tool per cheksum
<steugo> ?
<cristian_c> steugo: e io prima di usarlo sul sistema finale, farei anche delle prove/test
<cristian_c> per vedere se funziona
<steugo> il controllo e la lista danneggiati
<cristian_c> usando volutamente file buoni e danneggiati
<cristian_c> come test praparatori
<steugo> poi divento ricco :)
<steugo> mi ricordero di te
<steugo> tranquillo
<steugo> :)
<cristian_c> steugo: roguardo il tool per il checksum devi controllare nel man quali opzioni ci sono
<cristian_c> *riguardo
<steugo> ci rivedremo  :) mi sa
<steugo> grazie
<cristian_c> sì, ma prima di usarlo in modo massimo, fai dei test
<steugo> io conto di andare a manoni....se trova dei file  danneggiati
<cristian_c> *massivo
<steugo> ripristino i vecchi
<steugo> sincronizzo
<steugo> e poi risummo
<steugo> perche' se lo faccio in automatico
<steugo> di ripristinare file vecchi
<steugo> o di eliminarli dalla sincronizzazione
<steugo> sono piu che sicuro che perdo un sacco di roba
<cristian_c> prendi un file, calcoli l'md5
<cristian_c> lo danneggi volutamente, ricalcoli l'md5 sul file danneggiato
<cristian_c> vedi se è cambiato
<cristian_c> ripeti il test con altri file e altre tipologie di file, più volte
<cristian_c> per danneggiare intendo che lo rendi illeggibile/inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> steugo: non so se mi spiego
<steugo> si certo
<cristian_c> se supera tutte queste prove, allora implementi lo script/comando
<steugo> mettiamo che sia possibile usare cheksum su una cartella e sottocartelle
<steugo> considerato che si parla di tb
<steugo> ah no niente
<steugo> scu
<cristian_c> steugo: pupi sempre utilizzare i caratteri jolly
<cristian_c> tipo *
<steugo> sisi
<steugo> mi ci vuole un sum per ogni file non uno per tutti
<steugo> pero potrebbe velocizzare
<steugo> farne uno unico
<steugo> e confrontarlo
<steugo> se e' uguale si passa alla sincronizzazione
<steugo> no
<steugo> spe
<steugo>  tu dicevi fai il sum del backup? o del nuovo?
<steugo> io devo controllare l'integrita dei file nuovi
<steugo> i vecchi non mi interessa se sono danneggiati
<steugo> diciamo
<cristian_c> no
<steugo> se hai altro da fare ne hai facolta eh :)
<cristian_c> serve ottenere un'impronta per ogni file, quindi n impronte
<steugo> no sai che non va?
<steugo> con cos confronto l'impornta dei file nuovi?
<steugo> o mi son perso?
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> da dove sincronizzi?
<steugo> da pc e da usb esterno
<cristian_c> steugo: allora non usare il metodo delle imprnte
<steugo> eh
<steugo> sigh
<cristian_c> ma verosimilmente strumenti del tipo fsck
<cristian_c> e simili
<steugo> mi sa che non si puo
<steugo> pe di qui
<steugo> qualcuno conosce programmi di backup che controllano quello che hanno scritto con l'origine? e ti dicono quali file sono venuti scritti "diversamente"
<steugo> cristian_c: scusa... ti vorrei dire che questi problemi coi dischi a stato solido saranno moltiplicati per 10
<cristian_c> steugo: hai detto che i file 'nuovi' non puoi confrontarli
<steugo> esatto
<steugo> e infatti mi sa che pensiamo la stessa cosa
<steugo> prima sincronizzo
<steugo> poi controllo con grsync chech sum
<steugo> spe
<cristian_c> questo non è un blog ;)
<ubuntu1234> buona sera
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu1234> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16.04.2
<ubuntu1234> pero l-installazione si e fermato sulla localita
<ubuntu1234> ed e uscita una tabela di errore
<ubuntu1234> Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: di che pc parliamo?
<ubuntu1234> dell latitude E6430 i7
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: vecchio pc?
<steugo> cristian_c: se hai tempo altrimenti anche altri...soluzione per non sincronizzare file vecchi ma buoni con file nuovi ma danneggiati : avere due dischi esterni, si fa la sincronizzazione, poi si controlla con grsync con cheksum, i file che risultano da aggiornare sono quelli nuovi che erano danneggiati... giusto?
<steugo> e quindi si vanno a ripigliarli dall'altro disco fisso e si ricomincia
<cristian_c> steugo: perché non fai direttamente delle prove, piuttosto che continuare a scrivere in canale
<cristian_c> steugo: e per prove intendo file di prova, non file importanti
<ubuntu1234> non tanto vecchio cristian
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: di che annata?
<steugo> chiedevo solo se era una strada percorribile o una cavolata.... ma a me sembra di no... e facevo da ispiratore :)
<cristian_c> puoi fare da pioniere e verificare tu stesso
<cristian_c> almwno risparmi tempo
<cristian_c> *almeno
<ubuntu1234> penso del 2012 cristian
<cristian_c> ah, allora nonvè vecchio
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: ma non so come sia messo il disco
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: attualmente quale os è installato nel pc?
<steugo> ma questo non necessita di prove... se non nei decenni
<steugo> funziona senz'altro i file diversi li trova
<cristian_c> steugo: * su un campione ristretto di file *
<steugo> ma e' ovvio che funziona
<steugo> specie su pochi file
<cristian_c> allora, se è ovvio...
<steugo> si ma quello che ti chiedo...e se cosi mi metto al riparo da perdite
<cristian_c> allora prova diverse tipologie di file, per capire su quali fallisce
<steugo> probabilisticament eparlando
<steugo> vabbe ok
<cristian_c> steugo: non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo
<cristian_c> anche perchè non è chiaro cos'hai deciso da fare
<cristian_c> e sta esulando dallo scopo di questo canale
<cristian_c> *di
<ubuntu1234> Avevo ubuntu 15.10 che aveva di funzionare. poi ho scaricato la 16.04.2. e durante l-installazione ho scelto l-opzione  cancella il disco e installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: errore di input / output sembra siano problemi cn l'hard disk
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: prova a reinstallaee
<cristian_c> *reinstallare
<ubuntu1234> basta riavviare il pc
<ubuntu1234> anche se e a meta installazione
<ubuntu1234> ?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: ma si è fermata l'installazione o prosegue?
<ubuntu1234> si e fermato
<ubuntu1234> Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<ubuntu1234> la tabellina di ERROR non mi fa andare avanti
<ubuntu1234> anche clicando su RETRY o IGNORE o pure CANCEL
<ubuntu1234> non si toglie la tabelina
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: prova a riavviare e ricominciare da capo
<cristian_c> vediamo che succede
<ubuntu1234> ok
<ubuntu1234> grazie cristian
<ubuntu1234> cristian_c ci sei
<ubuntu1234> l'installazione si e fermata di nuovo sulla località
<cristian_c> !tizio | ubuntu1234
<ubot-it> ubuntu1234: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cristian_c> ubuntulog: controlla il file .iso
<cristian_c> *l'integrità del file .iso
<ubuntu1234> ok scusa @ubot-it
<cristian_c> !md5 | ubuntu1234
<ubot-it> ubuntu1234: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: masterizzato su usb o su dvd?
<ubuntu1234> dvd
<ubuntu1234> e14b5f2177b00dac3edc94b0e806f857 *ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> ubuntu1234: fai la verifica md5 del file .iso, come descritto in guida
<cristian_c> se le impronte corrispondono, allora rimasterizza a bassa velocità
<cristian_c> però è strano, visto che l'errore risultava su sda
<cristian_c> (presumo l'hard disk)
<steugo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24021519/
<steugo> ci vedete qualcosa?
<steugo> e' l'unico risultato di gugol che mi interessa
<ubuntu1234> ho fatto la tramite MD5Sum
<ubuntu1234> la verifica
<ubuntu1234> i codici sono gli stessi
<ubuntu1234> raga, ce nessuno
<ubuntu1234> buona sera
<enzotib> !ciao | ubuntu1234
<ubot-it> ubuntu1234: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu1234> buonasera. il mio proble e che sto provando ad installare ubuntu 16.04.2, pero durante l'installazione mi esce un messaggio di errore
<ubuntu1234> ERROR - Input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<ubuntu1234> md5 Hash e corretto
<ubuntu1234> qualcuno piu aiutarmi per favore
<ubuntu1234> raga ce nessuno
<ubuntu1234> Buonasera
<ubuntu1234> sto provando ad installare ubuntu 16.04.2
<ubuntu1234> pero esce un messaggio di errore
<ubuntu1234> errore di input / output durante la scrittura su / dev / sda
<ubuntu1234> md5 Hash e corretto
<ubuntu1234> nessuno puo darmi una mano?
<ubuntu1234> non ce nessuno?
<totore> ciao  ho istallato linux sul dvd ma non va
<Xundres> totore hai abilitato il boot dal system menu all'avvio?
<totore> ?
<totore> bios?
<totore> bios?
<Xundres> yes
<Xundres> lo hai abilitato?
<Xundres> devi mettere in ordine prima il lettore cd/dvd
<Xundres> oppure premere il pulsante (spesso F10) per scegliere da dove effettuare il boot
<Xundres> se non si avvia neanche cosi controlla che il disco sia integro (prova a vedere se windows lo legge)
<totore> si parte la prima schermata dove dice di istallare o live quando faccio una delle due scelte fa un po di cose e poi si ferma con un rettangolo rosso in alto a sx
<Xundres> ah
<Xundres> sei sicuro che non faccia niente? A volte puo metterci molto tempo per caricare
<totore> io nel pc ho 3hdd pero dopo dieci muniti sia il lettore che hd non fanno niente
<totore> sono sincero sono un po scoraggiato ci sono dietro da un po pensavo fosse piu facile
<Xundres> di solito fila tutto liscio
<Xundres> tranquillo sicuramente si puo fare
<Xundres> che pc hai?
<totore> ho avuto problemi pure con usb
<Xundres> Hai già cancellato windows?
<Xundres> hai usato rufus?
<totore> e un dual core con 3 G di ram - si per usb ho usato rufus ma non ho risolto niente cosi oggi ho preso un dvd riscrivibile sperando di risolvere ma niente
<Xundres> con rufus che errore ti dava?
<Xundres> sempre questo quadratino rosso?
<totore> no  inpostavo la bios e partiva sempre seven cosi ho escusa dalla partenza hdd ed e uscito il messagio disk boot faillure, inser system disk and pres enter
<Xundres> totore hai disabilitato il boot secure dal bios?
<totore> non lo trovato nella bios
<Xundres> dovrebbe stare nella scheda dove puoi impostare una password di sicurezza
<totore> cosa devo impostare ?
<Xundres> devi disabilitarlo
<totore> ok riavvio e ci prova grazie per ora
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-19
<linuxubuntu> buonasera
<linuxubuntu> tutti a nanna?
<linuxubuntu> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16.04
<linuxubuntu> per esce un messaggio di errore in fase d'installazione
<linuxubuntu> non ce nessuno che puo darmi una mano?
<mobley> ciao
<gabriele> ciao ragazzi
<pac57> buongiorno c'è qualche mattiniero?
<Gabros93> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24025217/
<Gabros93> Non riesco a cambiare i permessi a questa cartella da root, come mai?
<m2-xena> buongiorno a tutti!c'è qualcuno stamattina?
<m2-xena> o è troppo presto ':)
<Gabros93> m2-xena, che ti serve?
<m2-xena> ho installato pipelight ma mi da errore e da quando l'ho installato non mi funzionano più siti dove ascoltare le dirette radio
<m2-xena> gabros93 mi puoi aiutare?
<Gabros93> m2-xena, non conosco
<Guest34040> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 16.10 sul mio laptop inspiron 15 3551. QUando chiudo il coperchio si blocca il sistema. che fare?
<antonio64bit> buon giorno, vorrei sapere se per la scrittura di ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS sia 32bit che 64bit è sufficiente un CD ?
<moz_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 16.10 on my laptop inspiron 15 3551. When I close the lid, the system freezes. Any help?
<enzotib> antonio64bit: non credo, ci vuole un DVD, oppure puoi usare una pendrive
<enzotib> !english | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<antonio64bit> grazie per la risposta, ma io preferisco avere un cd o un dvd perchè usando la pendrive successivamente dovro cancellare l'immafine iso
<moz_> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 16.10 sul mio laptop inspiron 15 3551. Quando chiudo il coperchio, il sistema si blocca. Chi può aiutarmi?
<Xundres> come faccio a riconoscere il nome del pacchetto dal comando lanciato? Nello specifico se scrivo amule nel terminale mi parte, ma se provo a rimuovere amule o persino amule* mi dice che on é installato nulla del genere.
<Carlin0> Xundres, come lo hai installaot amule ?
<Carlin0> installato*
<Xundres> compilando il pacchetto seguendo le info sul sito
<Carlin0> quindi segui le loro istruzioni anche per rimuoverlo
<gigirock> Xundres, quindi non lo hai installato ma compilato
<Carlin0> !info amule
<ubot-it> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 1526 kB, installed size 4888 kB
<Xundres> si
<Xundres> in ubuntu software lo riconosce installato e mi fa premere rimuovi
<Xundres> ma non succede nulla
<Carlin0> Xundres, è ovvio perchè non è un pacchetto deb
<Carlin0> Xundres, hai ancora le sorgenti da cui l'hai compilato ?
<Deitel> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato da poco la distribuzione Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.2 ed ho notato uno strano comportamento sul mio notebook. Quando collego il carica batteria non viene riconosciuto e l'icona in alto sulla destra indica che lavora con la batteria. Per far si che lo riconosca devo collegare 2/3 volte il caricabatteria. Sapete come posso r
<Deitel> isolvere il problema?
<Xundres> si
<cristian_c> Deitel: sei sicuro che sia un problema attribuibile ad ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Deitel: programmi installati da sorgenti hanno le proprie procedure di disinstallazioje
<cristian_c> *ne
<Carlin0> Xundres, puoi provare con sudo make uninstall
<cristian_c> comunque non si da supporto a programmi installati in questo modo
<Deitel> Con W10 funziona tutto bene. Questo comportamento l'ho notato con Debian e Ubuntu con DE Gnome
<cristian_c> Xundres: programmi installati da sorgenti hanno le proprie procedure di disinstallazione
<cristian_c> scusa, Deitel , era per Xundres
<Deitel> ;)
<Carlin0> Xundres, aggiungerei a quanto detto da cristian_c : sopratutto visto che il programma è anche presente nei repo
<Xundres> si ma dai repo non funziona e ho visto che é un bug che c'é da tempo
<Xundres> comunque ha funzionato, vi ringrazio
<Deitel> cristian_c sto notando che per riconoscere l'alimentatore inserito occorrono due minuti.
<cristian_c> Deitel: ah, ok, quindi ritarda soltanto
<Deitel> si si...
<cristian_c> Deitel: in live riecontravi pure lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> *riscontravi
<Deitel> Si. Ho cercato su google ma non ho trovato nulla a riguardo.
<cristian_c> Deitel: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Deitel: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Deitel> cristian_c ho fatto.
<cristian_c> Deitel: ora digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<Deitel> copio il link che mi ha creato qui?
<cristian_c> sì
<Deitel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24026207/
<cristian_c>  0.858894] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
<cristian_c> è un fujitsu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c>  9.059314] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047F (\PMIO) (20160422/utaddress-255) [ 9.059322] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<Deitel> Si.
<cristian_c> è ripetuto
<Deitel> scusa l'ignoranza, ma cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> Deitel: prova a staccare il cavo di alimentazione e ricollegalo
<cristian_c> Deitel: poi ridigita: dmesg | pastebinit
<Deitel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24026277/
<Deitel> questo è con l'alimentatore staccato
<Deitel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24026280/
<Deitel> questo è con l'alimentatore appena inserito
<cristian_c> uhm, non cambia assolutamente niente
<Deitel> ho provato anche a scollegare tutte le periferiche che avevo collegato ma il risultato non cambia.
<cristian_c> Deitel: digita: tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Deitel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24026303/
<cristian_c> thermald[856]: sysfs write failed trip_point_0_temp thermald[856]: sysfs write failed trip_point_0_temp
<cristian_c> a parte messaggi ricorrrenti come questi, non c'è traccia
<cristian_c> Deitel: probabilmente è solo lento, succede
<cristian_c> a notificarlo
<steugo> buongiorno , sto installando ubuntu mate su un asus k54l h54h del 2012 o c'e' una chat specifica per ubuntu mate?
<Deitel> in definitiva da ciò che hai visto non ho problemi, giusto?
<steugo> problemi uefi
<cristian_c> steugo: va bene questo canale
<cristian_c> per derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> !derivate | steugo
<ubot-it> steugo: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> Deitel: credi di no, anche gli warning relativi ad acpi possono essere ignorati
<cristian_c> *credo
<steugo> cristian_c: e' nromale che quando faccio il boot e sto selezionando se bootare da usb o da disco vedo sia la usb uefi che ...bo un'altra?
<steugo> normale :)
<steugo> ho fatto una installazione con uefi ed e' finita male...ma avevo kali in un'altra partizione
<steugo> ora l'ho tolta
<cristian_c> steugo: che cosa intendi?
<steugo> e' falita... credo grub
<steugo> non si e' installato
<cristian_c> steugo: non ho proprio capito il problema che riscontri con ubuntu mate
<steugo> ho fatto una installazione ed e' finito in crash... controllato i dischi e il check del supporto usb,,,tutto ok
<cristian_c> steugo: il check del file .iso?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | steugo
<ubot-it> steugo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Deitel> cristian_c grazie mille =)
<cristian_c> di niente
<moz> se chiudo il coperchio si blocca il sistema. che fare?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest11895
<ubot-it> Guest11895: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<mario_m> buon giorno
<mario_m> ho appena installato LUBUNTU 16.04 pero la risoluzione dello schermo e rimasta a 640x480
<mario_m> qualcuno puo darmi una mano perfavore
<davide> formula la tua rischiesta qualcuno risponde
<mario_m> Prima di installare Lubuntu lo ho provato con la Live su CD e l'ho utilizzato con una risoluzione di 1280x1024.
<mario_m> Ora che l'ho installato, invece, opera ad una risoluzione di 640x480 ed è l'unica risoluzione disponibile
<mario_m> nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | mario_m
<ubot-it> mario_m: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> 1280x1024? Sicuro?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mario_m
<ubot-it> mario_m: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<mario_m> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24027142/
<mario_m> il monitor e ACER AL1716 - LCD monitor / TFT active matrix - 1280 x 1024 at 75 Hz
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<cristian_c> mario_m: il p  è molto vecchio
<cristian_c> per quella scheda grafica non credo si possa far poi molto
<cristian_c> !via
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Via
<mario_m> infatti e un pc molto vecchio
<cristian_c> mario_m: quale lubuntu?
<mario_m> 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> ah, 16.04, giusto, scusa
<cristian_c> mario_m: non so cosa sia cambiato da live a sistema installato (a parte kernel, xorg, ecc...)
<cristian_c> ma la scheda grafica è obsoleta, non mi stupisce abbiano tagliato il supporto...
<cristian_c> mario_m: con 14.04 hai avuto lo stesso problema?
<mario_m> ho passato da windows xp a lubuntu 16.04
<mario_m> provo ad installare la 14.04?
<cristian_c> mario_m: aspetta
<mario_m> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> mario_m: da quello che vedo ormai siamo a fine supporto
<cristian_c> mario_m: nel senso, quella scheda potrebbe andare bene su 12.04, ma 12.04 dopo cinque anni è a fine corsa, ha senso installarla solo per un paio di mesi?
<cristian_c> mario_m: quindi, in un certo senso, è già molto se riesci ad utilizzare quel pc con la 16.04, forse meglio passare ad hardware più moderno
<mario_m> anche per un paio di mesi mi andrebe bene
<cristian_c> mario_m: e allora installa la 12.04, la 12.04.1
<cristian_c> quella con il primo kernel, mi pare 3.2.0
<mario_m> lubuntu giusto cristian_c
<cristian_c> la 12.04.1 per l'esattezza
<cristian_c> mario_m: certo, l'unica fattibile
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<Gabros93> come si trova il file di configurazione di uno specifico programma?
<cristian_c> !precise
<ubot-it> Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<Gabros93> vorrei cambiarne alcuni parametri
<cristian_c> mario_m: ricorda, lubuntu 12.04.1, non 12.04.5 o 12.04.4, ecc....
<cristian_c> Gabros93: dipende
<mario_m> ok cristian_c
<Gabros93> cristian_c, da cosa?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: di solito si trovano in /etc a livello di sistema, ma spesso c'è una configurazione specifica per l'utente nella home, in cartelle nascoste (.)
<Gabros93> cristian_c, avevo già controllato ma lì non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> mario_m: l'unica cosa che mi incuriosisce è come possa andare bene sulla live
<Gabros93> cristian_c, nè su home, nè su etc
<cristian_c> della 16.04
<cristian_c> Gabros93: di che programma parliamo?
<cristian_c> e come l'hai installato?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, megasync, ho scaricato il pacchetto .deb dal sito ufficiale
<mario_m> bho cristian_c
<cristian_c> Gabros93: beh, non diamo supporto a quel software
<cristian_c> Gabros93: non credo neanche che abbia un file di comfigurazione, mi risulta pure essere software proprietario...
<cristian_c> Gabros93: in ogni caso rivolgiti a chi distribuisce il software in questione
<Gabros93> cristian_c, d'accordo, grazie
<cristian_c> mario_m: beh, è una cosa che sarebbe interessante esaminare, ma per intanto installa la 12.04.1
<cristian_c> Gabros93: una cosa
<cristian_c> Gabros93: quando provi ad installare un pacchetto .deb tramite gdebi
<cristian_c> detto anche 'installatore pacchetto'
<cristian_c> Gabros93: in gdebi puoi accedere a una scheda che elenca i file inclusi nel pacchetto
<cristian_c> cos' puoi verificare tutti i file che il pacchetto contiene
<Gabros93> cristian_c, sapevo non mi avresti abbandonato ;) Grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<mario_m> non riesco a trovale !lubuntu 12.04.1
<cristian_c> mario_m: è un po' nascosto , ma c'è
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<cristian_c> mario_m: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<cristian_c> mario_m: quanta ram ha il pc?
<mario_m> poco piu di 900 cristian_c
<cristian_c> lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso 2012-04-23 14:38 688M
<cristian_c> la desktop dovrebbe farcela durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> mario_m: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> mario_m: solo 688 mb , quindi in un cd ci sta
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<mario_m> ottimo. grazie mille
<cristian_c> mario_m: in bocca al lupo
<cristian_c> torna a trovarci quando vuoi
<davide> quit
<davide> exit
<steugo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24027403/
<steugo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24027482/
<steugo> qualcuno ha visto il pastebin di prima?
<steugo> problemi di grub...forse per colpa dell'uefi
<cristian_c> steugo: spiega in canale il tipo di problema
<steugo> era nel primo pastebin
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<steugo> si pianta e dice che grub non e' installato
<steugo> dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> steugo: cosa non è chiaro di 'spiega in canale il tipo di problema'?
<steugo> ma te ne avevo gia parlato prima non ricordi?
<cristian_c> steugo: ma l'installazionè si è interrotta?
<steugo> si in crash
<steugo> sistema bloccato
<cristian_c> steugo: io aspettavo risposte che non sono mai arrivate, in ore
<steugo> ho fatto l'installazione da
<steugo> da uefi
<cristian_c> steugo: hai fatto controlli .iso e usb?
<steugo> o con uefi non so come si dice
<steugo> certo
<cristian_c> peraltro domandato prjna
<steugo> tutto ok
<cristian_c> *prima
<cristian_c> steugo: stai chattando da live ora?
<steugo> ora sto provando a installare senza uefi come ho sempre fatto
<steugo> si mentre installa
<steugo> quindi potei venire a mancare come prima
<cristian_c> steugo: dalla live, in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<steugo> cristian_c: chttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24027529/
<steugo> ora pare sia andato tutto bene senza uefi
<steugo> cristian_c: leggi qui
<steugo> in stanza
<steugo> che faccio me ne frego dell'uefi?
<steugo> che mi perdo?
<steugo> ho sempre fatto senza per 5 anni.... l'ho visto oggi per la prima volta che ce l'ho :)
<steugo> cristian_c:  non vorrei che stessi decifrando il mio pastebin per nulla ora pare che vada
<cristian_c> strano l'fdisk
<cristian_c> steugo: io vedo che l'hard disk è partizionato in modo tradizionale
<cristian_c> senza gpt
<steugo> ah ehm...la ho me e' separata
<steugo> e ho riscritto sulla vecchia
<cristian_c> io faccio riferimento al paste che hai mandato
<steugo> sisi
<cristian_c> steugo: perché hai una efi sulla pendrive da 32 gb?
<steugo> eh...
<steugo> boh
<steugo> mancoho capito cosa e' una efi
<cristian_c> steugo: se hai uefi abilitato, dovresti usare gpt e non dos
<steugo> l'ho fatta da un'altro ubuntu mate con il crea usb
<cristian_c> altrimebti poi è richiesta la partizione bios_grub invece della efi
<cristian_c> !uefi | steugo
<ubot-it> steugo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> steugo: credo tu abbia fatto un bel casotto
<steugo> ah probabilissimo
<steugo> ma pensi che perdo in prestazioni? prima avevo mint e non era un disastro in lentezza
<steugo> anzi
<steugo> partire dal pc pulito come un fischietto pensi che mi risparmi impazzimenti vari e faccia tutto lui?
<steugo> cmq la usb la vedo sia come efi che come uefi dal boot
<steugo> non ci capisco nulla
<steugo> e non sono l'unico che ignora l'esistenza uefi :)
<steugo> quindi? ti arrendi? :)
<cristian_c> steugo: quindi 'leggi' il wiki ;)
<steugo> ok
<cristian_c> !gparted | inoltre, steugo
<ubot-it> inoltre, steugo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !installazione | steugo
<ubot-it> steugo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubuntu1604> salve, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16.04.2
<ubuntu1604> pero l'installazione e bloccata su ricerca file system
<steugo> per la creazione della usb va bene da ubuntu mate a 64 bit non uefi?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: hai controllato l'integrità del file .iso?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: hai masterizzato su dvd?
<cristian_c> steugo: puoi usare dd
<cristian_c> alla fine devi solo trasferire un file .iso su usb
<ubuntu1604> masterizzato su dvd, gia controllato l'integrita del file iso
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: puoi entrare in chat dalla live 16-04?
<ubuntu1604> ci sono gia
<steugo> per il controllo integrita basta fare quello prima dell'installazione vero?
<steugo> e che ne dici se la partizione della usb la faccio da gparted con gpt?
<steugo> e non ci sono certo arrivato leggendo i wiki :)
<ubuntu1604> prima avevo ubuntu 15.10 che aveva smeso di funzionare, quando accendevo il pc, uscivano delle scritte del tipo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24027697/
<ubuntu1604> quelle scritte si vedono ancora quando faccio click sulla barra di caricamento
<ubuntu1604> potete darmi una mano perfavore
<ubuntu1604> PC DELL latitude e6430 - RAM 3.8gb - processore Intel® Core™ i7-3520M CPU @ 2.90GHz × 4 - Grafica Intel® Ivybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2 -
<steugo> visto che non dice nienre nessuno provo io
<steugo> ma non ti garantisco
<steugo> una bella formattazione a basso livello
<steugo> seguita da e2fsck
<steugo> dopo aver partizionato
<steugo> quanto alla tabella delle partizioni da metterci.... boh  io mi sa che ci mettero' gpt
<steugo> e se e' un notebook mettici ubuntumate
<ubuntu1604> meglio MATE che GNOME?
<steugo> su notebook per me si tutta la vita
<steugo> e non solo per me
<steugo> guarda classifica ditro
<steugo> distro
<steugo> il meglio per il notebook e' mate
<steugo> per gli umani :)
<ubuntu1604> usando il comando sudo fdisk -1
<ubuntu1604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24027830/
<steugo> se non ho l'uefi.... che tabella partizioni devo creare da gparted dopo formattazione a basso livello? ms-dos? vedo che tutti continuano a usare e condigliare ms.dos
<steugo> ubuntu1604:  stai parlando di tabelle pure tu? si cambia da gparted....
<ubuntu1604> fdisk: impossibile aprire /dev/ram0: Permesso negato
<steugo> insomma se non ho uefi... nell'altro pc e' sconsigliato metterci ms-dos come tabella partizioni? bsd?
<steugo> sun loop?
<steugo> non si trova nulla..... di veloce
<steugo> vediamo se so tradurre in italiano, per un sistema uefi occorre la tabella partizioni gpt altrimenti ms.dos
<steugo> il sistema pero' ha bisofni di una partizione di boot efi?
<steugo> bisogno...
<steugo> e grande quanto? poi
<Franux> Ho un vecchio portatile toshiba che non uso più e che attualmente gira con MS vista. Che dietro mi consigliate?
<Franux> distro
<akis24> Franux:  prova lubuntu e vedi come va'
<akis24> !lubuntu | Franux
<ubot-it> Franux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<akis24> !requisiti | Franux
<ubot-it> Franux: Per conoscere i requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Ubuntu e derivate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<angelo9087> salve a tutti io ho avviato il dowloader di ubutuntu appena finisce come mi devo comportare??
<Franux> Grazie. Ma se poi da lubunto volessi passare ad un'altra distro devo re installare tutto?
<cristian_c> angelo9087: lo masterizzi su dvd oppure trasferisci il file .iso su usb tramite rufus
<cristian_c> !iso | angelo9087
<ubot-it> angelo9087: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin | angelo9087
<ubot-it> angelo9087: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> Franux: aì, ma nulla ti vieta di testare in sessione di prova e snh
<cristian_c> Franux: aì, ma nulla ti vieta di testare in sessione di prova e anche di installare alter versioni su ulteriori partizioni
<marjo91> buonasera, qualcuno mi può indicare come ripristinare una versione precedente di ubuntu ? grazie
<Franux> Grazie
<akis24> marjo91: che intendi per versione precedente ?
<marjo91> per sbaglio ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione 16.10 e mi da dei problemi, quindi volevo passare alla versione 16.04 LTS
<akis24> marjo91: non sono certo che vada a buon fine in casi del genere ma dovresti usare una live del sistema precentemente installato e fare il ripristino di sistem
<akis24> *a
<akis24> marjo91: tra le altre cose sei passato da una versione lts a una con supporto a nove mesi
<MattUbu> Buonasera Regà, avrei un problema
<akis24> MattUbu: esponi se qualcuno sa' magari risponde
<marjo91> OK faccio un tentativo, grazie
<MattUbu> ho il wi-fi del mio portatile attivo
<akis24> marjo91: in ogni caso un backup è consigliabile ..
<MattUbu> ma non riesco a trovare nessuna rete wifi
<MattUbu> non trova nulla, adesso sono dentro tramite ethernet
<akis24> MattUbu: hai provato a vedere se da driver aggiuntivi trova dei driver per il wifi ?
<MattUbu> akis24 ho appena installato il tutto per la prima volta
<MattUbu> cosa dovrei scrivere sul terminale^
<MattUbu> ?
<akis24> MattUbu: dal menu → driver aggiuntivi  prova a controllare
<akis24> MattUbu: versione di ubuntu ?
<MattUbu> 16.1
<akis24> MattUbu: bene procedi come consigliato e verifica se trova dei driver per il wifi menu → impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi
<MattUbu> Appena verificato
<MattUbu> Sistemato tutto grazie
<akis24> bene
<akis24> di nulla
<MattUbu> ma come mai lo disabilita di default
<akis24> MattUbu: non l odisabilita .. ha bisogno dei driver a volte per schede particolari
<MattUbu> ah insteso
<MattUbu> inteso
<akis24> MattUbu: di solito funziona subito .. per qualche versione ha bisogno di file supplementari
<MattUbu> hai mai utilizzato tails?
<akis24> MattUbu: no .. ti ricordo che sei sul canale di supporto ufficiale di ubuntu
<akis24> MattUbu: diamo supporto solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<MattUbu> ah quindi tails non sarebbe ufficiale
<akis24> !derivate | MattUbu
<ubot-it> MattUbu: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<MattUbu> Perfetto Grazie ancora akis24 buon proseguimento
<akis24> a te buonaserata MattUbu
<MattUbu> Buonasera Regà, non riesco ad installare nessun programma su ubuntu
<MattUbu> mi potreste spiegare come fare dal terminale
<MattUbu> sto cercando di installare utorrent
<cristian_c> !info utorrent
<ubot-it> Package utorrent does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> MattUbu: sicuro sia presente nei repository di ubuntu?
<MattUbu> cristian_c ho appena installato ubuntu per la prima volta
<MattUbu> sono parecchio impacciato
<cristian_c> MattUbu: come hai provato a installarlo?
<MattUbu> sono andato sul sito
<MattUbu> e ho scaricato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> MattUbu: non si fa così
<cristian_c> MattUbu: trovi la stragrande maggioranza delle applicazioni nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> MattUbu: ma poi trasmission è preinstallato, non va bene'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !info transmission
<ubot-it> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.92-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<MattUbu> ma come repository intendi Ubuntu software?
<cristian_c> !repository | MattUbu
<ubot-it> MattUbu: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> MattUbu: ubuntu software è uno dei modi per accedere ai repository
<cristian_c> ma puoi accedere anche tramite gestore pacchetti e il terminale
<MattUbu> ma con trasmission posso aprire i magnet link ?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<MattUbu> Si confermo grazie
<MattUbu> ma per installare programmi da terminale
<cristian_c> MattUbu: devi conoscere il nome del pacchetto da installare
<MattUbu> mi chiede la password di amministratore che sono io
<cristian_c> e la digiti
<MattUbu> non me la fa scrivere
<cristian_c> non è visibile
<MattUbu> aaah ecco
<cristian_c> (misura di sicurezza)
<MattUbu> porca miseria stavo impazzendo
<MattUbu> ma davvero
<MattUbu> utilizzo il comando sudo apt get install
<cristian_c> per installare cosa?
<MattUbu> macchanger
<cristian_c> O.o
<MattUbu> sono riuscito
<MattUbu> lo ha installato
<gabriele> sera
<gabriele> c'è qualcuno per un aiuto?
<gigirock> gabriele, chiedi e vediamo se ti rispondono
<gigirock> !qualcuno | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-12
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti
<MoL0ToV> secondo voi si impiega meno a fare un dist-upgrade oppure a installare la nuova versione di xubuntu da liveusb?
<MoL0ToV> chiudo ciao
<[Enrico]> MoL0ToV: io faccio sempre l'aggiornamento, non ci impiega tantissimo. L'installazione in se probabilmente è più veloce, ma la ragione è che ti mancano i pacchetti che hai installato a posteriori
<provvidence> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con l audio di un asus e200ha
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | provvidence
<ubot-it> provvidence: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<provvidence> emm si
<provvidence> in che senso
<[Enrico]> provvidence: spiega che problema hai
<provvidence> perfetto
<provvidence> ho insatllato ubuntu 17.10
<provvidence> ho eseguito gli script consigliati
<provvidence> per l audio su questo portatile
<provvidence> ma nulla
<provvidence> volevo sapere se c era chi ha risolto e  poteva aiutarmi
<provvidence> sono tornato  a linux dopo  5 anni
<[Enrico]> provvidence: non hai ancora spiegato quale sia il problema. Non ti funziona l'audio? Che cosa? Il microfono, gli speaker, le cuffie?
<[Enrico]> e che sscript consigliati hai eseguito?
<provvidence> audio inteso come speaker cuffie e microfono
<provvidence> https://github.com/Grippentech/Asus-E20 ... all-Script
<provvidence> qui ci sono gli script con le spiegazioni eseguite alla lettera
<[Enrico]> l'URL che hai incollato non è valido
<provvidence> aspe lo ricerco me lo ha aperto fino a ieri sera alle 21
<[Enrico]> https://github.com/Grippentech/Asus-E200HA-Linux-Post-Install-Script suppongo
<provvidence> https://github.com/Grippentech/Asus-E200HA-Linux-Post-Install-Script
<provvidence> si esatto
<[Enrico]> quello script non è ufficialmente supportato da ubuntu, inoltre c'è scritto che il suo sviluppo è stato abbandonato in quanto con le versioni recenti dovrebbe andare. L'ultima versione di ubuntu che quello script supporta è la 17.04 che ora non è più disponibile
<provvidence> la 16.10 non e lts_
<[Enrico]> nemmeno la 17.10
<[Enrico]> e la 16.04 è troppo vecchia per quel computer
<gigirock> provvidence, ma prima di installare .,...in live audio funzionava ?
<provvidence> no purtroppo ho installato in vista di quegli script
<provvidence> comunque a winzoz non torno
<gigirock> provvidence, c'e' scritto come rimuovere quegli script ?
<provvidence> no ma posso reinstallare tutto da capo
<provvidence> prima di riprendere col lavoro voglio sistemare questa macchina
<gigirock> provvidence, allora per prima cosa dal sistema di installazione prova l'audio
<provvidence> comunque sono felice che linux e migliorato con la gestione della batteria
<provvidence> fatto e gia non funzionavA
<gigirock> provvidence, ok aspe
<provvidence> anche se vedeva il volume
<[Enrico]> provvidence: se quello che ti serve è solo un nuovo kernel puoi provare a reinstallare la 17.10 da zero (per "pulire" quello che ha fatto quello script) e installi un kernel di questi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds ma bada bene che non è ufficialmente supportato e non ricevi aggiornamenti.... ma ci tiri fino alla 18.04 (che è una LTS) e a quel punto tutto ti funziona senza problemi.... con un po' di fortuna
<provvidence> che pero anche regolando era in muto il microfono invece zero
<provvidence> enrico sei un grandissimo
<[Enrico]> provvidence: spetta a dirlo.... non c'è alcuna garanzia che funzioni
<[Enrico]> provvidence: malgrado linux sia migliorato e funzioni senza problemi con la maggior parte dei computer non vale per tutte le configurazioni e la tua sembra tra quelle problematiche purtroppo.
<[Enrico]> la buona notizia è che dei developer del kernel ci hanno lavorato per sistemare
<[Enrico]> provvidence: ti consiglio di provare il kernel 4.15.3
<provvidence> lo so e che al era lavoravo con software commerciale e questo portatile era quello con la migliore batteria in giro
<provvidence> a 2 anni dal acquisto usato tt i gg ci faccio ancora 12 ore di utilizzo
<gigirock> provvidence, ma dove vivi tu non c'e' la 220V ?
<provvidence> hahahah
<provvidence> bella questa
<provvidence> ma stando fuori spesso e volentieri non sempre trovi la spina
<provvidence> comunque sono di bergamo ragazzi
<[Enrico]> provvidence: mah asus e migliore faccio fatica a vederli insieme nella stessa frase senza un negazione di mezzo sinceramente... ma ehi, se fa quello che ti serve, va bene l'importante è quello
<provvidence> enrico hai ragione ma ho parlato di batteria
<provvidence> per il resto funziona
<provvidence> mettiamola cosi
<gigirock> provvidence, cmq in questo canale non ti possiamo consigliare molto al di fuori delle distro ufficiali , cambiare kernel rende la distro instabile e fuori dal controllo degli updatew/upgrade
<provvidence> sono pronto a queste evenienze ero gia dei vostri dalla 8.04 alle 12.10 unity mi allontano
<provvidence> e anche photoshop
<provvidence> voglio tornare a linux perche mi manca proprio smanettare coi kernel e simili
<Carlin0> !chat | provvidence
<ubot-it> provvidence: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<provvidence> saluti vado a provare mi faccio vivo a guai fatti
<viewer|51488> Giorno a tutti
<viewer|51488> Problema con kubuntu 17.04 si connette a internet ma non posso navigare
<viewer|51488> Rettifico vedo che akregator riesce a scaricare le notizie. Sembra che il problema sia di Firefox sia il problema
<mike00> Ciao a tutti! qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi? ho un problema con un portatile su cui avevo installato ubuntu 17.10, ma che ora quando lo accendo vedo la schermata di busybox...
<mike00> https://askubuntu.com/questions/26886/fixing-unbootable-installation-on-lvm-root-from-desktop-livecd sto provando a seguire le procedure da qui, ma non mi sono chiari alcuni passaggi...
<mike00> ah mi sono dimenticato di dire che avevo installato ubuntu con lvm
<gigirock> mike00, che confusione: ubuntu e' installato in una vm ?
<mike00> gigirock, no, in una partizione logica lvm2
<gigirock> mike00, e su quel pc c'e' solo ubuntu ?
<mike00> gigirock, eh si... adesso sono ho installato lubuntu 17.10 su usb e avviato la live
<gigirock> mike00, ok la live che disco vede ?
<mike00> gigirock il disco che ho nel pc (sdb) con una partizione sdb1 efi e sdb2 Linux LVM
<mike00> oltre a, ovviamente, la usb sda e un po' di dischi zram (da zram0 a 3)
<gigirock> mike00, quindi non boota +, da quando hai fatto cosa ^
<gigirock> mike00, quindi non boota +, da quando hai fatto cosa ?
<mike00> gigirock non so di preciso ma ad un certo punto il filesystem è diventato readonly (cosa che mi sembra fosse già successa un'altra volta, e mi sembrava di aver risolto con un riavvio). ho riavviato sperando di risolvere e da allora parte soltanto busybox
<[Enrico]> mike00: puoi fare il boot di un sistema live da quel sistema e venire qui in chat?
<gigirock> mike00, ma che ti serve lvm ?
<[Enrico]> a non vivere negli anni 90? :)
<mike00> [Enrico], ora sono dentro con una live, ma sto chattando da un'altro pc...
<[Enrico]> mike00: entra anche dal PC in questione, ti vorrei chiedere di fare the paste
<mike00> gigirock, nell'installazione era tra le opzioni e mi sembrava lo consigliasse... poi l'idea mi sembrava bella, ma non me ne intendo troppo
<mike000> ok, eccomi qui
<[Enrico]> !paste | mike000
<ubot-it> mike000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Enrico]> mike000: fai il paste dell'output del comand lsblk
<[Enrico]> e poi anche lvs
<mike000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=fKdXmcFzh2/
<[Enrico]> ok il volume lvm lo ha rilevato correttamente
<[Enrico]> molto bene
<[Enrico]> ora lancia mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu
<[Enrico]> non dovrebbe dare output
<mike000> [Enrico], https://paste.ubuntu.com/=8p5TnrYPtv/ meglio con sudo_
<[Enrico]> mike000: ah si scusa, va dato con sudo
<mike000> scusate con la tastiera inglese ho qualche problema...
<[Enrico]> mike000: anzi fai: sudo -i
<[Enrico]> ti da una shell permanente come root
<mike000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=sMqcVXCChQ/ ah ok, perfetto
<[Enrico]> anche mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu va dato come root
<mike000> si si, certo. fatto
<[Enrico]> mike000: esiste /dev/ubuntu-vg/root ?
<[Enrico]> per testare prova a fare ls /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<mike000> si
<[Enrico]> ottimo
<[Enrico]> mike000: mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /mnt/ubuntu
<mike000> [Enrico], perfetto niente output
<[Enrico]> mike000: fai il paste di dmesg | tail -n 100
<[Enrico]> tanto per controllare che il kernel non si stia lamentando del file system
<mike000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=kJ4HvCYsMz/
<[Enrico]> [ 4720.419233] EXT4-fs (dm-0): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<[Enrico]> ouch
<[Enrico]> non va bene
<[Enrico]> mike000: umount /mnt/ubuntu
<mike000> [Enrico], che e` successo
<[Enrico]> non lo so, quel pc si è mai spento per mancanza di corrente o perché è andato in crash?
<[Enrico]> oppure è stato ridimensionato il disco di recente?
<mike000> che una volta si era spento per la batteria scarica
<[Enrico]> sono le cause più comuni
<[Enrico]> mike000: stavi facendo gli aggiornamenti quando si è spento per caso?
<[Enrico]> o altre attività di rilievo
<[Enrico]> ?
<mike000> non ricordo bene ma non mi sembra... mi era successo un po di tempo fa...
<[Enrico]> mike000: capito. lo hai smontato? proviamo a ripararlo e vediamo se riparte?
<provvidence> buongiorno sono tornato aggiornato il kernel al 4.15.3-041503-generic ma nulla ancora muto
<[Enrico]> provvidence: mi dispiace, speravo che aiutasse
<mike000> [Enrico] si smontato. ok proviamo
<provvidence> ci mancherebbe grazie mille a te aspettero il castoro bionico sperando sia la volta buona
<provvidence> saluti
<[Enrico]> mike000: ok dammi un secondo
<mike000> [Enrico] io in realta' adesso ho comprato anche un ssd visto che il disco meccanico e' lento e la mia idea era di fare un'immagine del disxco meccanico e copiarlo sull'ssd e poi formattare quello meccanico. portebbe aiutare in qualche modo o adesso sistemiamo il sistema e poi procedo al passaggio sull'ssd?
<mike000> [Enrico] hai trovato come risolvere il mio problema?
<mike000> [Enrico] ?
<[Enrico]> mike000: ehi, scusami ma sono al lavoro e ho dovuto fare una cosa urgente
<[Enrico]> mike000: ora devo andare a prendere il treno, se vuoi possiamo continuare domani.
<mike000> ah si scusa, e che avevi detto un secondo... va bene ci sentiamo domani. Grazie mille [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> eh non sapevo che durava un'ora :)
<[Enrico]> ciao
<dave-1> buonasera c'è qualcuno che puo gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | dave-1
<ubot-it> dave-1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dave-1> ho un pc con le seguenti caratteristiche: scheda madre p5kpl se asus, ram ddr2,kingston e cpu dual core e 7400. in pratica sia che provo a installare ubuntu tramite dvd , sia che provi a installarlo tramite penna usb il pc dopo aver visualizzato il menu ubuntu non riesce a installarsi
<dave-1> è un problema di requisiti hardware?. premesso che non riesco nemmeno a far partire ubuntu live
<dave-1> cpu 8400 pardon
<Carlin0> ma che errore ti da ?
<Carlin0> quanta ram ha ?
<dave-1> in pratica una volta selezionato la voce nel menu lo schermo rimane nero
<dave-1> e si riavvia
<dave-1> ho 4gb di ram
<Carlin0> scheda video ?
<dave-1> gtx 570
<Carlin0> nvidia ?
<dave-1> si
<dave-1> ho provato sia con la scheda integrata che con quella esternaù
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere lei il problema , che ubuntu provi a installare la 16.04 o la 17.10 ?
<dave-1> è come se non riuscisse a espandere i file
<dave-1> ho provato pure altri hd ma con lo stesso risultato
<dave-1> 17.10.1
<Carlin0> prova con la 16.04 e se ti fa lo stesso problema appena avviato quando ci sono 2 pallini in basso su sfondo viola premi un tasto qualsiasi e poi prova le opzioni che escono premendo F6
<Carlin0> tipo nomodeset etc etc
<dave-1> ok ma come mai non riesce nemmeno a far partire ubuntu live?? non trovi che sia strano?
<Carlin0> la scheda video
<dave-1> ah dimenticavo riesco però a fare il mem test senza che il pc si riavvia
<dave-1> ok seguirò il tuo consiglio adesso sto scaricando la versione 16.04.. speriamo bene
<dave-1> ho seguito il tuo consiglio ma non ha avuto nessun effetto. il pc una volta provato si freeza
<dave-1> comunque è gia un passo avanti
<Carlin0> dave-1, e hai provato tutte le opzioni ?
<dave-1> si a questo punto credo che sia la scheda madre...
<Carlin0> io resto dell'idea della scheda video
<dave-1> se cosi fosse perchè non funziona anche togliendo la scheda video e utilizzando quella integrata?
<Carlin0> che scheda è quella integrata ?
<dave-1> quella della scheda madreASUS P5KPL-AM SE
<dave-1> vabè vi auguro una buona serata, vediamo se la notte porterà buoni consigli. grazie ancora carlin0
<mat2> ubuntu e sicuro da installare adess
<vixxo> buonasera, sto cercando di vedere tutti i file presenti all'interno di una cartella e delle sottocartelle come se fossero un elenco unico: in passato usavo la funzione di ricerca dei file e poi mettevo uno spazio, ma con ubuntu non riesco a farlo
<vixxo> avete consigli ?
<vixxo> tra l'altro vorrei poter poi ordinare la ricerca dei file anche per dimensione..
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-13
<Mirco> Salve
<Mirco> Ho un computer con 8 GB RAM 64bit e windows 10 con un hard disck da 500, è possibile installarci ubuntu?
<Mirco> che versione mi consigliate di installare, grazie mille
<jk^> ma quando si fanno aggiornamenti su lubuntu oppure s'installano nuove app, vanno chiuse tutte le altre applicazioni e lasciati aperti solo il lubuntu software center o il gestore aggiornamenti?
<ryuujin> jk^: puoi lasciare aperto quello che vuoi...
<Mr_Pan> ??? ryuujin
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<ryuujin> buongiorno Mr_Pan
<GiovanniChi> Buongiorno! Vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc che di "default" ha windows 8.1. Mi consigliate la versione 17.10 o la 16.04?
<Carlin0> meglio la 16.04
<Carlin0> GiovanniChi, che cpu ha questo pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<GiovanniChi> Per una questione di stabilità?
<GiovanniChi> Intel Pentium CPU B960 2.20GHz
<Mr_Pan> GiovanniChi, si la 16.04 e´ una LTS ... potresti fornire la configurazione del portatile per favore?
<GiovanniChi> Ram 6 Gb
<Mr_Pan> GiovanniChi, con la 16.04 non dovresti avere nessun problema ..
<Mr_Pan> GiovanniChi, la 17.10 adott ail nuovo gestore grafico wayland di default ed e´parecchio problematico ed instabile per adesso..
<GiovanniChi> Scheda Video Intel graphics
<Carlin0> GiovanniChi, a mio parere hai parecchia ram ma la cpu è scarsina forse meglio xubuntu che è più leggero
<Carlin0> sempre 16.04 ovviamente
<GiovanniChi> Si, effettivamente pur essendo un dual core è un pò scarsino
<GiovanniChi> Perfetto, allora vado di 16.04. Grazie molte!!
<Guest64240> Buongiorno, ho un problema con Amule su Ubuntu Mate Environment 1.12.1 ovvero non so se sia una cosa normale ma ho sempre un ID basso e la rete Kad indica Firewalled anche disattivando del tutto il firewall... utilizzo una connessione Fastweb e volevo anche sapere quale indirizzo mi consigliate per scaricare i server. Premetto che non sono uno sman
<Guest64240> ettone. Ringrazio in anticipo chi potra' aiutarmi.
<doomed> In driver aggiuntivi su Gnome 16.04 lts mi esce questa scheramata, il mio dubbio è usare il drivere Intel del mio portatile oppure no? leggo che è open source quindi potrei usarlo, che mi consigliate?
<doomed> https://postimg.org/image/kbbs6f7iz/
<[Enrico]> doomed: quello è solo il microcode della CPU, non il driver. Serve per correggere errori nella CPU a posteriori del suo rilascio ed è consigliabile applicarli
<doomed> Ok non lo avevo mai attivato da quando uso Ubuntu
<mike00> ciao [Enrico], quando hai tempo io ci sono per risolvere il problema di ieri...
<[Enrico]> mike00: ciao. Eh fra 5 minuti prendo il treno e vado a casa mi spiace. Oggi sono stato tutto il pomeriggio in meeting
<mike00> ah ok, fa niente... c'e' qualcun'altro che potrebbe aiutarmi? in pratica il mio portatile quando si accende entra su busybox anziche' su ubuntu 17.10 e sul disco, oltre ad una partizione fat32 per il boot, ne ho una lvm2 con dentro il mio sistema
<Guest90445> Buona sera a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto...sto provando un pc virtuale con  ubuntu 16.04.3 e su di esso posso operare solo da terminale
<Guest90445> vorrei installare un programma che mi permette di limitare l' uso della cpu
<Guest90445> il programma in questione si chiama cpulimiter
<Guest90445> l'ho scaricato con il comando wget {link di download}
<Guest90445> è un file .tar.gz
<Guest90445> ora vorrei installare tale programma
<Guest90445> sul sito web mi da le indicazioni .... $tar zxf cpulimit-1.0.tar.gz
<Guest90445> però il terminale mi risponde che non ha trovato il comando zxf
<Guest90445> comem posso risolvere?
<bennina> buonasera, una manina con pennetta usb non più riconosciuta? ho letto circa duemillanta post e non ho trovato il mio caso.
<gigirock> bennina, che pennina da dove viene ..........
<bennina> è una pennetta usb da 16 gb che mi hanno dato in omaggio ad un convegno, funzionava una bellezza ed ora non la vuole più.
<bennina> sopra c'è scritto pcc ma non so se sia la marca o la pubblicità di qualcuno...
<bennina> fino a due giorni fa andava e la usavo per installare lubuntu in giro. ora kaputt
<Carlin0> bennina, inserisci la penna e scrivi nel terminale sudo fdisk -l  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> bennina, incolla qui il link che esce
<bennina> bennina@bennina-VGN-NW11S-S:~$ sudo fdisk -l  | nc termbin.com 9999
<bennina> [sudo] password for bennina:
<bennina> Il disco /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<bennina> Il disco /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-swap_1 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<bennina> bennina@bennina-VGN-NW11S-S:~$
<bennina> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wbTdr93JpT/
<bennina> pardon
<gigirock> bennina, tecnicamente parlando la chiavetta si e' sminkiata....
<Carlin0> bennina, lsusb | nc termibin.com 9999
<Carlin0> probabile gigirock
<bennina> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DnRWW8s9Fv/
<bennina> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Jn2N3VMb3H/
<Mr_Pan> bennina, termbin ... copia il comando e incollalo ...
<Carlin0> bennina, che sistema operativo stai usando ?
<Carlin0> ops ho toppato il comando
<bennina> lubuntu 14.04.5 dippiù non ce la fa
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, che mi combini ?!!? :D lol
<Carlin0> bennina, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> eh Mr_Pan l'ora tarda
<bennina> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/m7HQwNPtW8/
<gigirock> bennina, ma 'bennina' non scriverlo !
<bennina> ops
<Mr_Pan> ...
<bennina> sto una bellezza
<bennina> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gpjwCcCVJM/
<Carlin0> bennina, riprova con sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<bennina> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WmZxs9J89Q/
<Carlin0> direi che la chiavetta è defunta
<gigirock> bennina, se non c'e' niente di cosi' importante su quella penna dovresti provare a formattarla da zero
<gigirock> ma in scrittura se c'e' problema lo vedi subito
<bennina> non c'è nulla di importante ma se non la vedo e neanche gparted la vede io non so come fare a formattarla...
<gigirock> bennina, ci vuole una utility di basso livello .... .aspe
<Carlin0> bennina, passa in chat per favore
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bennina> grazie mille gigirock Carlin0  e Mr_Pan per la cortese attenzione e il tentativo di recupero.
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-14
<tony0> ho collegato il mio samsung galaxy j5 con modalità debug e sblocco oem me lo riconosce ma non mi fà vedere le cartelle del dispositivo
<tony0> inoltre voglo eseguire il root ma su xda mi da il file zip come risolvo?
<Mr_Pan> tony0, ŝei definitivamente OT
<tony0> Mr_pan non ho capito cosa vuoi dire scusami
<stefano> salve ho installato xubuntu su un eep asus
<stefano> non funziona ne' il wifi ne il plugin di penne usb
<mike00> [Enrico], quando riesci dimmi che ci riproviamo
<mike00> altrimenti pensavo che se e' lungo e complicato potrei anche formattare il disco e installare il sistema sull'ssd...
<Carlin0> !tizio | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<mike00> scusa Carlin0 e' che ho gia' chiesto piu' volte al canale e [Enrico] aveva cominciato ad aiutarmi e mi aveva detto che ci saremmo risentiti domani. e' per quello che ho chiesto direttamente a lui...
<Carlin0> mike00, entri e spieghi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
<mike00> Carlin0 e devo fare cosi' ogni giorno finche' qualcuno non sa rispondermi? avevano gi' cominciato ad aiutarmi...
<mike00> in pratica il mio portatile quando si accende entra su busybox anziche' su ubuntu 17.10 e sul disco, oltre ad una partizione fat32 per il boot, ne ho una lvm2 con dentro il mio sistema
<Carlin0> mike00, se non ti è di troppo disturbo ... magari oggi enrico non può e ti aiuta qualcun altro , poi vedi tu
<mike00> ok grazie Carlin0
<[Enrico]> mike00: ciao. forse ho tempo adesso. abbi pazienza, sono al lavoro e chatto in canale nei ritagli di tempo (tipo ora)
<mike00> si si certo, se devi andare vai pure, grazie [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> mike00: se ben ricordo avevi il file system danneggiato e dovevamo ripararlo. Sei sul computer in questione con un sistema live avviato?
<mike00> si
<[Enrico]> mike00: bene, per un mio refresh mi fai un paste dell'output di lvs?
<[Enrico]> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Enrico]> mike00: oh e anche dell'output di blkid per favore
<mike00> un attimo che installo lvms e arrivo (la live resetta tutto ad ogni avvio...)
<[Enrico]> si è vero
<mike00> lvs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cQYc2VHPbH/
<mike00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QHhfsMc63G/ e blkid
<mike00> ops, scusate... non volevo uscire
<[Enrico]> mike00: apri una shell come root (da un terminale lancia sudo -i)
<[Enrico]> mike00: bisogna attivare il volume, lancia: vgchange -aay
<mike00> [Enrico] fatto
<[Enrico]> mike00: esiste /dev/ubuntu-vg/root ?
<[Enrico]> puoi controllare con ls /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<mike00> [Enrico] si esiste
<[Enrico]> mike00: ok ottimo, fammi il paste di: blkid /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<[Enrico]> (non si vede nell'output precedente, forse non era attivo)
<mike00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mXjnPs3ZZS/
<[Enrico]> ok è ext4, un secondo che controllo bene il comando per riparare un ext4
<[Enrico]> mike00: lancia questo comando: e2fsck -p -v -z /root/fsck-root.undo |& tee /root/fsck-output.log
<[Enrico]> mike00: questo comand ripara automaticamente problemi semplici
<[Enrico]> se il file system è troppo danneggiato ti potrebbe chiedere cosa fare
<mike00> dice che e' sbagliato l'utilizzo del comando...
<[Enrico]> mike00: cosa dice esattamente ?
<[Enrico]> oh cavolo certo
<[Enrico]> ho capito da solo
<mike00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KRvSnRvpJ5/
<[Enrico]> ho dimenticato il device
<[Enrico]> scusa
<[Enrico]> e2fsck -p -v -z /root/fsck-root.undo  /dev/ubuntu-vg/root |& tee /root/fsck-output.log
<mike00> :) fa niente
<[Enrico]> potrebbe volerci un po'
<mike00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WdNSrQSDqv/
<[Enrico]> aia
<[Enrico]> è messo male
<[Enrico]> mike00: vuoi provare col manuale o vuoi reinstallare direttamente?
<mike00> manuale cosa vuol dire piu' precisamente?
<[Enrico]> mike00: file system check manuale
<[Enrico]> ti chiede come risolvere i problemi in quanto non può farlo da solo
<mike00> [Enrico] non ho idea di come si faccia, ma se e' complicato mi sa che faccio prima a reinstallare
<[Enrico]> puoi anche rispondere automaticamente si se vuoi....
<[Enrico]> eh non lo so, bisogna vedere cosa chiede
<[Enrico]> mike00: lancia lo stesso comando senza l'opzione -p
<mike00> e2fsck 1.43.5 (04-Aug-2017)
<mike00> e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs
<[Enrico]> giustamente.... rimuovi anche il | tee ....
<[Enrico]> e tutto quello che segue | tee
<mike00> ok
<mike00> [Enrico] in che senso ripsondere automaticamente si?
<[Enrico]> e2fsck -v -z /root/fsck-root.undo  /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<[Enrico]> mike00: ti chiede qualcosa se fai questo comando? Magari ci vuole un po' eh
<mike00> si, mi chiede questo
<mike00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Jmvkt7CZM/
<[Enrico]> mike00: ecco vedi ti chiede una domanda a cui puoi rispondere si o no, si può scegliere di rispondere si automaticamente
<[Enrico]> senza che te lo chieda
<mike00> ah ok, ma non ho capito bene cosa chiede...
<[Enrico]> premi ctrl + c per interrompere
<[Enrico]> rispondiamo automaticamente si.... perso per perso tanto vale tentare
<[Enrico]> e2fsck -v -z /root/fsck-root.undo  /dev/ubuntu-vg/root -y
<mike00> ok, ma e' rischioso questo fix? cioe' posso perdere i dati?
<[Enrico]> si
<Mr_Pan> mike00, ma diversamente non li recuperi ...
<Mr_Pan> almeno cosi´ hai una speranza ...
<[Enrico]> mike00: il file system si montava l'ultima volta.... possiamo anche montarlo in read only e tirare fuori i dati prima di fare questo fsck... ma non so quanto mi fiderei visto che il fs è danneggiato
<mike00> eh si, pensavo a qualcosa del genere...
<mike00> il rischio e' che potrei non riuscire a copiare i dati correttamente?
<[Enrico]> mike00: potresti copiare dati corrotti o inconsistenti si
<mike00> credo che tentar non nuoce... provo a fare un backup e poi lancio il comando per fixare il fs
<[Enrico]> mike00: ok, ma ricordati di smontare il file system prima di fare l'fsck
<mike00> certo, grazie
<[Enrico]> mike00: per montare il file system crea una directory: mkdir -p /mnt/ubuntu
<[Enrico]> mike00: mount -o ro  /dev/ubuntu-vg/root /mnt/ubuntu
<[Enrico]> copia i file fuori e buona fortuna :)
<mike00> grazie, vi faro' sapere!
<mike00> sto ricevendo tanti "Permission denied" durante la copia...
<[Enrico]> mike00: devi copiare come root
<[Enrico]> non come utente
<Mr_Pan> ...
<mike00> Mr_Pan ah grazie, non ci avevo pensato
<gigirock> magari fai l'immagine delle partizioni fai meglio ancora
<[Enrico]> io non ci perderei tempo
<[Enrico]> ci vuole un sacco a fare l'immagine di un disco da 1 TB
<mike00> gigirock eh ma facendo l'immagine non copio tutto, errori compresi?
<[Enrico]> si
<[Enrico]> serve se vuoi fare tentativi multipli di riparazione
<gigirock> + o - lo stesso tempo della copia di file danneggiati del totale di 1Tb
<mike00> eh ma non devo copiare tutti i file, la maggior parte e/
<mike00> e' il sistema...
<gigirock> ayp
<gigirock> as you prefer
<mike00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sGXvrFT3dP/ [Enrico] ecco l'output del fix
<gigirock> mike00, e quindi adesso si legge la partizione ?
<mike00> ehm... come faccio a saperlo gigirock ?
<[Enrico]> mike00: puoi provare a riavviare e a vedere se fa il boot ora
<gigirock> mike00, ecco
<mike00> ah giusto eheh
<mike00> a presto e grazie a tutti
<[Enrico]> mike00: potrebbe non funziona eh
<[Enrico]> se il file system ha perso troppi dati
<mike00> grazie [Enrico] gigirock Mr_Pan e Carlin0 !!! funziona magnificamente il pc
<Mr_Pan> mike00, bene
<mike00> un'ultima richiesta: mi potreste spiegare anche in breve cosa è successo più o meno e cosa mi avete fatto fare per riparare tutto?
<gigirock> mike00, e' stato usato il comando per 'riparare' il filesystem che evidentemente era danneggiato
<gigirock> se al boot il sistema non trova o non riescie a leggere i file di configurazione..... non parte
<gigirock_> Mi son loggato or ora per insultarvi a iosa
<gigirock_> #aveteleorecchieasventola
<gigirock_> È praticamente un mese che nn installi una distro
<gigirock_> Installo
<MirkoPro01> salve
<MirkoPro01> mi servirebbe un aiuto su come installare hping3
<Carlin0> [19:55:48] <MirkoPro01> oem@oem-X556UJ:~$ sudo apt-get install hping3
<MirkoPro01> ciao grazie per avermi risposto e solo che quando lo invio mi da questo errore
<MirkoPro01> lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<MirkoPro01> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<MirkoPro01> lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<MirkoPro01> E:impossibile trovare il pacchetto hping3
<MirkoPro01> sai come risolvere?
<MirkoPro01> grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, che ubuntu usi ?
<MirkoPro01> 16-04
<MirkoPro01> 16.04
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, scrivi nel terminale cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<MirkoPro01> ok adesso provo
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, incolla qui il link che ne esce
<MirkoPro01> ok
<MirkoPro01> mi da questo errore se faccio cat/etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla de comando così non sbagli
<MirkoPro01> cat: /etc/apt/sources.list : File o directory non esiste mi da questo errore
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ls /etc/apt/ | nc  termbin.com 9999
<MirkoPro01> apt.conf.d     sources.list.d     trusted.gpg preferences.d  sources.list.save  trusted.gpg.d mi da tutti questi
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, dai il comando completo e postami il link che ne esce
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ls /etc/apt/ | nc  termbin.com 9999
<MirkoPro01> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzY04G3AmIV
<MirkoPro01> ecco guarda qua
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, dai il comando completo e postami il link che ne esce
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ls /etc/apt/ | nc  termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> dai il comando completo
<MirkoPro01> ah ok
<Carlin0> non un pezzo qui e uno lì
<MirkoPro01> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlGkwqyyPtZ
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ce la fai a fare copia incolla
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ls /etc/apt/ | nc  termbin.com 9999
<MirkoPro01> l ho fatto
<Carlin0> no ne manca un pezzo
<MirkoPro01> ah ecco
<MirkoPro01> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnlNOJorEhz
<MirkoPro01> e giusto?
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.save | nc termbin.com 9999
<MirkoPro01> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYWr8pDrNhR
<MirkoPro01> mi da questo
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, sudo mv  /etc/apt/sources.list.save  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<MirkoPro01> ok
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> sudo apt install hping3
<MirkoPro01> ok provo
<Carlin0> come mai hai rinominato il sources.list solo tu lo sai ...
<MirkoPro01> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0KMZ8jKzS4
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<MirkoPro01> ok provo
<MirkoPro01> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7MZ4DgA6u1
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, hai ubuntu o una derivata tipo xubuntu lubuntu ?
<MirkoPro01> appena accendo il pc mi da ubuntu..
<Carlin0> ok MirkoPro01
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ti si apre un file , vai al fondo in basso e metti all'inizio della penultima riga un cancelletto
<Carlin0> poi salvi e chiudi
<MirkoPro01> deb http://archive.canoncial.com/ partner
<MirkoPro01> # deb-src http://archive.canoncial.com/ partner qua?
<Carlin0> aspe...
<Carlin0> fai così cancella tutto e aspetta un attimo che ti preparo cosa metterci dentro
<Carlin0> cancella tutto il file intanto
<MirkoPro01> ok
<MirkoPro01> grazie che ti stai sbattendo ad aiutarmi....
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, apri questo link https://pastebin.com/raw/nrJcaQis
<MirkoPro01> ok
<Carlin0> e copia tutto nel file pooi salvi e chiudi
<MirkoPro01> ok
<MirkoPro01> fatto
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<MirkoPro01> provo
<MirkoPro01> no va perfettamente
<Carlin0> ha fatto tutto ?
<MirkoPro01> si
<Carlin0> ok allora MirkoPro01 sudo apt install hping3
<MirkoPro01> provo
<MirkoPro01> l ha installato!!
<Carlin0> bene :o)
<Carlin0> e fai anche gli aggiornamenti se ce ne sono
<MirkoPro01> come?
<Carlin0> copiami l'ultima riga di sudo apt update
<MirkoPro01> 49 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati: eseguire "apt list --upgradable" per vederli.
<Carlin0> ok MirkoPro01 dai questo comando sudo apt .y upgrade
<Carlin0> e lascialo lavorare
<Carlin0> fa tutto da solo
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> ok MirkoPro01 dai questo comando sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> avevo sbagliato lol
<MirkoPro01> perfetto
<MirkoPro01> fatto
<Carlin0> sei a posto ...
<MirkoPro01> grazie mille
<Carlin0> di nulla MirkoPro01 ,se hai bisogno torna pure
<MirkoPro01> ok
<avis-> Greek Cookbook.  mafiosos sometimes mean to families if you don't mass email it to places roman catholic's eat.  thank you.  Greek Cookbook.  greek firefighters level 90 and Greek cop level 5 through 90 1830 knows the value of this cookbook.
<avis-> πειρυυqq-φαδησλ-τqωευιπηκα-;;;φιυ[ειqυτο-ηκα;δηβυνζκυηα-φυδπq ιqτεργφ-αδγφυυυυυαδσ-φυβ-ζκξλυ-ηασδ-φπqυυωειιι-αδησκφκ;συνζμξκβ,//νακδφήασφδηηq[ιωερυqοωιτυυιqωτφγαηκ;δφqqεγυι-ζηκ;κξυνμδνφαηκ;φιqυ[ωευοηαφσδκλ;-νμζκ,ξνυμζξ,νυζμκφδαηφήαγηq[ιευτιοησδοη
<avis-> γάκληυυκμ/υ,ζνμ,ξφαδκ'ηκφηι[qωευτοηαδφκ'λασγνμκ/ζνξκυμυ,ζξκνακδφηα-;ι[υροqιηεακδγηιο[qσνμβμκζυν/μ,ξκυνμ,/ζξκυνμνδκφηασλ'φηηηηηι[qετυιqωου[ετιηκαδλ'ηακφλησκλ'γη-λκφηάσκλνυμ,ζ/ξβμζ,ξν/κβμβν/μζνμ,υνκαδ'φηκληγq[ιευτιοqιυριουριοωεηκλ'δφηλαδγυ-ιονκ
<avis-> κνζκκυν/,μΚξκαλ;δσηφιωευ[τqοηακ'δλσγηνζμυκνα;φδηκφ-qυφφυιιιγηνζξκυζξνκκμβαδησφ;ακσδφιπqρυιεqοωτηακλσδφμν/μ,ασδμ,φφφφφqειωτ[υιοηαδσκλ'ηγιηιοqεγ-[ηιοqωφεηκ'αδσγληκληυζηκυξιζξυβοξκζηυκλ'αφδνμμ/νμ/ζ,μκμκζξκβμν/υνκαδσ'κφηqι[ωυτιοεηυλ'αισδηκκβξζ
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-15
<tony0> sto usando hotspot dello smartphone come poso e se si può fare impostare la scheda wirless in monitor mon0
<Guest27726> Salve ho un problema con kody su ubuntu 17.10.Quando avvio il pc si apre la schermata di kody e quindi non riesco ad entrare nel bios,anche quando esco da kody mi rimanda a l'inizio pagina per inserire la password di entrata,cè un modo per non far avviare kody all'avvio del pc?grazie in anticipo
<Brambella> Ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | Brambella
<ubot-it> Brambella: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Brambella> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema strano ? ho scaricato la iso ubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64 e l'ho usata per creare una chiavetta USB bootable. La chiavetta però funziona solo su alcuni pc
<Brambella> Ho un Lenovo X1 Gen4 e un T460s in cui funziona , ma se provo a usarla su un X1 Gen 3 mi da questo errore: Failed to load ldlinux.c32
<Carlin0> che programma hai usato per caricare la iso su chiavetta ?
<Brambella> Ho provato Rufus, UltraISO portable e LinuxLiveUSB Creator
<Brambella> con tutti e 3 funziona sul mio G4 , ma non sul G3
<Carlin0> e fa lo stesso errore con tutti ?
<Brambella> l'unica differenza tra i due è che nel G4 c'è attivato il secure boot per usarlo con Win10 , mentre sul G3 il secure boot è disabilitato
<Carlin0> Brambella, hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Carlin0> devi disattivarlo cmq il secure boot
<Brambella> aspe, provo a disattivarlo
<Brambella> è disattivato sul pc in cui non va
<Brambella> e attivo su quello in cui va
<Carlin0> Brambella, hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Brambella> ehm... sono un profano, non so nemmeno cosa sia :D
<Carlin0> !md5 | Brambella leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Brambella leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Brambella> la leggo, provo e ti faccio sapere... intanto grazie :) (giusto per info, settimana scorsa l'ho usata anche su un W541 con secure boot attivo e andava. Sto usando questo apposta per fare i diskwipe prima di rimandare indietro i pc , senza dover entrare ogni volta nel bios per disattivarlo come facevo con GPArted live)
<Mr_Pan> Carlino forse crea la chiavetta solo per secureboot ... Rufus ha l opzione
<Carlin0> Brambella, a aprte tutto sarebbe meglio se tu installassi la 16.04 che è molto più stabile dela 17.10
<Carlin0> po esse Mr_Pan ma dice che ha provato con diversi programmi e medesimo risultato
<Mr_Pan> non so se gli altri fanno in automatico sol oper secureboot ... visto che dove e´ attivo la chiavetta parte ...
<Carlin0> non uso win da anni lol
<Brambella> rieccomi.... con winMD5Sum mi dice che i file corrispondono... Nel frattempo ho provato ad abilitare il Secure Boot sul G3 e la chiavetta funziona, quindi il problema sembra essere quello. Dovrò cercare se c'è un modo per crearla in modo che vada con entrambi i sistemi
<Mr_Pan> Brambella, Rufus ha una combo box dove puoi scegliere i formati
<Mr_Pan> puo creare una chiavetta secureboot/dos
<Brambella> Si, dovrebbe essere l'opzione MBR for Bios or UEFI , è quella che lascio di solito
<Mr_Pan> Brambella, quella
<Brambella> boh... proverò a crearla di nuovo con Rufus, al massimo seguo anche il consigli di Carlin0 di usare la versione 16.04
<Brambella> mmm.... è normale che dell'SSD mi faccia avviare solo la partizione System Reserved e non quella con i dati ?
<Brambella> Buona serata
<MirkoPro01> salve a tutti sapetr
<MirkoPro01> salve a tutti sapete dirmi come installare i programmi di kali linux su ubuntu 16.04?
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, qui diamo supporto solo a programmi provenienti dai repo ufficiali
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-16
<tony0> ho installato tutti i codec per riprodurre i dvd originali ma non mi fà partire ildvd
<tony0> sia con vlc che con dragon
<tony0> ho installato synaptic su ubuntu 17.10.1 ma non si avvia
<moz> salve, ho fatto l'upgrade da 16.10 a 17.10 e non ho audio
<Guest78744> salve, ho fatto l'upgrade da 16.10 a 17.10 e non ho audio
<glpiana> Guest78744, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> Guest78744, controlla che nessuno dei volumi sia impostato in silenzioso (MM alla base della colonna)
<Guest78744> salve, ho fatto l'upgrade da 16.10 a 17.10 e non ho audio
<Guest78744> glpiana, credo che alsamixer veda una scheda sbagliata. Dice: HDA Intel HDMI
<glpiana> Guest78744, premi F6, ti apparirà un riquadro da cui puoi scegliere la scheda audio
<[Enrico]> alsamixer vede tutte le schede audio, le puoi selezionare premendo F6
<Guest78744> [Enrico], e allora non è installata bene. Vede solo quella
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: beh possiamo vedere, puoi fare il paste dell'ouput del comando lspci (dato in un terminale)? Ti mando il link per fare il paste in un attimo
<[Enrico]> !paste | Guest78744
<ubot-it> Guest78744: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest78744> [Enrico], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBbbcp4Rfx/
<[Enrico]> strano, è un device molto standard. Che computer è? Marca e modello per favore
<Guest78744> [Enrico], Asus X555LAB
<Guest78744> [Enrico], ma magari l'ho disinstallata io per errore. Si può reinstallar?
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: lancia alsa-info.sh dal terminale, quando ti chiede di fare l'upload dei dai digli di si e metti il link qui in chat
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: in linux non puoi disinstallare i device come fai in windows
<Guest78744> [Enrico], http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=15d3b11efaec1a191b7840473d6ec3e57b5be640
<Guest78744> [Enrico], perché dice "hdmi"?
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: quello è normale, il tuo computer ha una porta hdmi o equivalente e tali porte possono portare anche l'audio
<[Enrico]> tipo se attacchi il tuo computer alla televisione tramite hdmi e fai partire un film senti l'audio sulla televisione
<Guest78744> [Enrico], non ho provato. devo?
<[Enrico]> si effettivamente potrebbe esserci qualcosa che non va, se vedi in fondo all'ultimo link che mi hai mandato ci sono un po' di response timeout e alla fine dice
<[Enrico]> snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: no codecs initialized
<[Enrico]> è possibile che il tuo portatile abbia una configurazione dei pin audio interna non standard e non viene riconosciuta
<[Enrico]> purtroppo la mia conoscenza di questo settore è limitata
<Guest78744> [Enrico], settings > sounds > output > chose a device for sound input : VUOTO!!
<Guest78744> [Enrico], ma il problema è nato con l'upgrade
<[Enrico]> potresti provare a chiede in #alsa (in inglese) facendogli vedere lo stesso link con l'output di alsa-info.sh magari ti sanno dare info più utili di me
<Guest78744> [Enrico], ok, grazie
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: si lo capisco bene che è nato con l'upgrade, ma questo non cambia niente purtroppo. Le regressione ahime ci sono
<[Enrico]> regressioni*
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: hai provato a caricare il live della 17.10 e controllare se da li l'audio funziona?
<Guest78744> no
<glpiana> Non è che magari l'uscita preimpostata non è quella corretta? Guest78744 hai provato ad aprire pavucontrol (regolazione volume) per controllare le impostazioni di uscita?
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: beh prova se hai accorasione, vuoi mai qualcosa durante l'aggiornamento sia andato storto... sinceramente non mi aspetto che funzioni dal livedvd, ma vale la pena provare i computer sono imprevedibili :)
<Carlin0> a parte che avanzamento da 16.10 a 17.10 non dovrebbe essere possibile , quindi forse qualcosa è andato storto
<[Enrico]> beh magari è passato dalla 17.04 ma non l'ha detto per accorciare la spiegazione
<Guest78744> [Enrico], attaccato al televisore, l'audio funziona
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: eh lo immaginavo. Il codec per l'HDMI funziona si vede dal link che mi hai mandato. Quello per gli speaker fallisce
<[Enrico]> come se la scheda non rispondesse
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: in pratica c'è un chip integrato diverso per i due codec
<[Enrico]> quello collegato agli speaker non risponde
<Guest78744> [Enrico], neppure con gli auricolari funziona
<[Enrico]> Guest78744: auricolari e speaker sono collegati allo stesso chip
<tony0> ho installato synaptic su ubuntu 17.10.1 ma non si avvia
<glpiana> tony0, apri un terminale e scrivi: synaptic    e vediamo che ti dice
<glpiana> !paste | tony0
<ubot-it> tony0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rqh7pPbDZk/
<glpiana> tony0, scrivi: sudo apt-get update           e poi metti l'output su pastebin come hai fatto ora
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pKTPCjCWgR/
<glpiana> tony0, ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vrRCrsHkKd/
<glpiana> tony0, pro con: sudo synaptic --display=:0
<Guest68884> [Enrico], ora si sentono alcuni suoni di sistema, ma Rhytmnbox oppure il testo audio no
<tony0> ho installato da terminale pastebinit ma non ricordo più come si usa
<tony0> perchè il link https//pastebin.ubuntu.com non me lo apre più
<Orsail> Ciao a tutti, sono indeciso se scaricare virtualbox e di conseguenza una versione di Linux sul mio Mac per utilizzarlo per motivi di studio, memoria 8 gb di ram, anno metà 2014, processore 2.6 ghz  intel core i5
<Orsail> consigli?
<fabio_cc> Orsail, avevi fatto bene a chiedere di la su -chat, qua è off topic
<Orsail> ah okay
<Orsail> ho cercato di avere piu possibilita di risposta
<Orsail> tu puoi aiutarmi lì??
<NickTemporaneo> Salve, ero interessato a richiedere il cd di installazione ma prima volevo chiedere i costi (del prodotto e di spedizione)
<[Enrico]> NickTemporaneo: ubuntu è gratuita e la puoi scaricare dal sito ufficiale
<NickTemporaneo> Si ma per richiedere il cd
<NickTemporaneo> Tra costi di spedizione e tutto
<Guest25464> buona sera sto provando a installare ubunutu con windows solo che quando riavvio mi da solo il boot di windows qualche consiglio ?
<Guest25464> un altra cosa nel mio bios non mi da opzione di cambiare secure boot come scritto nella guida su come installare ubuntu dal sito ubuntu italia .può essere questo la causa che non vedo il dual boot con linux ?
<gigirock> Guest25464, dipende da dove hai messo il grub
<Guest25464> quello non lo so. come posso vedere o risolvere questo problema ?
<gigirock> Guest25464, rimetti il disco o usb di installazione.....
<Guest25464> ok fatto
<Carlin0> hai disattivato il fastboot di windows ?
<gigirock> quando devi scegliere cosa avviare hai una scelta tipo uefi chiavetta usb ?
<Guest25464> ho disattivato fastboot di windows
<gigirock> che windows ?
<Guest25464> no mi parte subito la chiavetta dicendo se voglio installare ubuntu
<Guest25464> o provare
<gigirock> scegli prova....
<gigirock> che windows e' installato ?
<Guest25464> 10
<Guest25464> maledetto windows
<gigirock> Guest25464, 6 nel sistema di prova ?
<Guest25464> sto avviando il computer
<Guest25464> vado con try ubuntu without installing ok ?
<gigirock> yes
<Guest25464> fatto ci sono
<gigirock> Guest25464, sei connesso a internet ?
<Guest25464> si
<gigirock> ok
<gigirock> allora apri un terminale e scrivi .....
<gigirock> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Guest25464> ci sono
<Guest25464> fatto
<gigirock> adesso df -h | pastebinit
<gigirock> mandami il link risultante
<Guest62510> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6WEOVND9UO
<Guest62510> eccomi dal computer che sto provando a installare ubuntu
<gigirock> Guest62510, ma hai dato il comando dal pc in questione ?
<Guest62510> si
<Guest62510> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df -h | pastebinit
<Guest62510> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HH5K9JrzJv/
<gigirock> Guest62510, non c'e' l'hardisk ?
<Guest62510> si
<gigirock> non si vede
<Guest62510> ma sto usando la live da usb
<gigirock> si ma il disco si deve montare....
<gigirock> puo' essere colpa del secure boot
<gigirock> ma che pc e' quello ?
<Guest62510> acer aspire E 15
<Guest62510> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  df -h
<Guest62510> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Guest62510> udev            1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev
<Guest62510> tmpfs           387M  6.6M  380M   2% /run
<Guest62510> tmpfs           1.9G   17M  1.9G   1% /dev/shm
<Guest25464> scusami non ho usato pastebin
<gigirock> Guest25464, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<oel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pcKm8q8wCs/
<oel> gigirock:  altri consigli ?
<gigirock> oel, controlla il bios l'installazione e' avvenuta o meglio ci sono le partizioni per ubuntu
<gigirock> se il disco non si carica vuol dire che non e' disponibile dal uefi
<gigirock> !boot-repair
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'boot-repair'
<gigirock> !info boot-repair
<ubot-it> Package boot-repair does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !boot-repair
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair segui questa guida.....
<fabio_cc> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<fabio_cc> :)
<gigirock> eh
<oel> grazie mille gigirock e Fabio-cc
<oel> ora leggo e ci provo
<oel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4fFMYgdHjv/
<oel> mi potete dare qualche consiglio ?
<oel> posso riavviare il computer o devo rifare bootrepair?
<oel> buona sera sto riprovando a installare ubuntu e vi chiedo il bootloader di ubuntu va installato dove ce windows boot manager o dove ?
<oel> forse il problema che non mi parte ubuntu perche forse sto installando il boot loader nel posto sbagliato
<Carlin0> oel, hai uefi ?
<oel> si
<Carlin0> e dove vorrebbe metterlo di default l'installer ?
<oel> vorrei che ci fosse il dual boot per windows e linux cosi la mia ragazza usa windows e io posso usare linux
<oel> solo che con windows 10 il computer parte solo con windows non dandomi il dual boot di linux
<Carlin0> capito , ma quando installi dove lo mette se non intervieni tu
<Carlin0> ?
<oel> scusami Carlin0 non ho capito la tua domanda
<Carlin0> quando installi ubuntu decide da solo di solito dove mettere il boot loader
<Carlin0> poi tu puoi cambiare posto
<Carlin0> quindi : se non metti mano tu lui dove lo mette ?
<oel> ma sto partizionando il hd e vedo che ce l'opzione scritto : device per l'installazione del boot loader
<Carlin0> e non sceglie lui da solo ?
<oel> lascio dev/sda ata ...... 1tb  o devo creare una partizione per il boot loader ?
<Carlin0> lascia quel che decide lui
<oel> ok spero che questa volta veda ubuntu perché sarà la terza volta che installo ubuntu e non riesco a fare partire
<oel> grazie per ora Carlin0
<oel> nulla secondo me e un problema di bootloader
<oel> era cosi semplice installare linux nei computer vecchi ora sembra un impresa
<oel> buona notte a tutti speriamo che domani riesca a installare linux che oggi ho perso 7 ore per nulla notte
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-17
<tony0> ho installato da terminale pastebinit ma non ricordo più come si usa
<jk^> ciao a tutti, mentre si stanno scaricando e installando gli aggiornamenti devo chiudere tutte le applicazioni?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> jk^, no, non è necessario
<MirkoPro01> salve a tutti ho un problema dovrei trasferire dei file sulla mia chiavetta ma mi dice che non ho i permessi. Cosa posso fare?
<fabio_cc> ciao | MirkoPro01
<fabio_cc> !ciao | MirkoPro01
<ubot-it> MirkoPro01: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, ls -al /media/$USER/
<MirkoPro01> grazie
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, metti su paste
<MirkoPro01> sul terminale?
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, si
<MirkoPro01> mi dice questo
<MirkoPro01> totale 8
<MirkoPro01> drwxr-x---+ 2 root root 4096 feb 17 11:28 .
<MirkoPro01> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 feb 17 11:20 ..
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, ma è inserita la chiavetta?
<MirkoPro01> no
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, :)
<Mr_Pan> ...
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, inseriscila
<MirkoPro01> fatto
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, usa il paste o il bot ti espelle dal canale
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, ridai il comando
<MirkoPro01> adesso mi da questo
<fabio_cc> e metti su paste
<MirkoPro01> drwxr-xr-x  5 oem  oem  16384 gen  1  1970 MIRKO
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MirkoPro01> adesso posso inserire il file?
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, oem è il nome del tuo utente?
<MirkoPro01> si
<MirkoPro01> perche quando ho fatto l installazzione mi dava solo quello
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, in che senso? oem lo hai scelto tu no?
<MirkoPro01> no
<MirkoPro01> lo ha scelto ilmio pc mi sa
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, è un pc con ubuntu preinstallato?
<MirkoPro01> no
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, allora il nome utente lo scegli tu
<MirkoPro01> non so
<MirkoPro01> comunque
<MirkoPro01> se provo a inserire il file
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, ma come non sai? che versione di ubuntu hai? da dove l'hai scaricata?
<MirkoPro01> 16.04 LTS Scaricata da questo sito
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, da www.ubuntu-it.org?
<MirkoPro01> si
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, comunque il nome utente lo scegli tu, non lo sceglie lui per te
<MirkoPro01> se provo a mettere il file nella chiavetta mi dice estrazione non riuscita
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, estrazione? come provi a scrivere sulla chiavetta?
<MirkoPro01> si devo mettere un file che ho scaricato sulla chiavetta
<MirkoPro01> mi dice permessi non sufficienti
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, quanto è grande il file ?
<MirkoPro01> 77 mb
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, hai messo la chiavetta ora ?
<MirkoPro01> si
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, ls -al /media/$USER/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, incolla qui il link che esce
<MirkoPro01> http://termbin.com/bvb4
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, un paio di domande : è vuota la chiavetta ? prima di estrarla dal pc la smonti ?
<MirkoPro01> la chiavetta non è vuota        non la smonto
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, echo $USER | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, come non la smonti?
<Mr_Pan> la sfila e via ...
<Carlin0> la devi smontare invece
<Carlin0> e lì che fa il danno
<MirkoPro01> secondo me è complicatissimo ubuntu     non posso avviare file .exe
<Mr_Pan> MirkoPro01, non pui avviare.exe che sono per windows ....
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, certo i file .exe sono eseguibili MS Windows, al mssimo puoi provare con wine
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, tuttavia nessuno ti obbliga ad usarlo
<MirkoPro01> ho provato ad installare wine ma non so come inserire il file che devo aprire
<MirkoPro01> echo $USER | nc termbin.com 9999 se scrivo questo mi da questo sito
<MirkoPro01> http://termbin.com/evu2
<MirkoPro01> come faccio a smontarla?
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, il modo più semplice è con il pulsante accanto al nome dell'unità nel gestore di file, parte sinistra
<Carlin0> MirkoPro01, la soluzione più semplice e formattare la chiavetta e poi ogni volta smontarla prima di estrarla , ma dovresti salvare i file che contiene prima
<MirkoPro01> vabe ragazzi ripasso a windows sembrava un buon sistema operativo ma è troppo complicato e è tutto da terminale
<Mr_Pan> MirkoPro01, ciao
<MirkoPro01> grazie per il vostro tempo
<fabio_cc> MirkoPro01, come preferisci
<MirkoPro01> arrivederci
<Carlin0> Manover, problemi di connessione ?
<Manover> Ciao. Sto cercando di connetermi al canale #linux su chat.adunanza, ma non riesco.
<Mr_Pan> Manover, ? ?
<Manover> sono nel posto sbagliato. scusate.
<oel> buon giorno qualcuno mi può dare una mano a capire un file di bootrepair?
<oel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XxWbTQPfWz/
<oel> sono riuscito a disabilitare secure boot solo che non riesco ad avviare linux qualche consiglio ?
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fabio_cc> oel, hai uefi ma probabilmente installi ubuntu in modalità legacy (bios), leggi bene il wiki che ti ha linkato Mr_Pan e anche quest'altro: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<oel> ok ora provo a leggere grazie mille
<gigirock> oel , si avvia la chiavetta della live ?
<gigirock> oel, c'e' un altro parametro del bios che si chiama csm....
<fabio_cc> oel, quando avvi la live parte così (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Grub.jpg) o così (https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=01-16.04.png)?
<gigirock> ma oel hai eseguito bootrepair ieri ?
<oel> si gigirock
<oel> anche adesso ho fatto
<oel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XxWbTQPfWz/
<oel> e mi da questa risposta
<gigirock> ok , allora c'e' ancora qualche parametreo nel bios da sistemare....
<oel> sono riuscito a disabilitare secure boot
<oel> sto provando di tutto ma non so dove sbaglio
<fabio_cc> oel, puoi rispondere alla mia domanda?
<oel> si fabio_cc\
<fabio_cc> oel, quei link che ti ho dato sono due immagini, tu ti ritrovi nel primo o secondo caso?
<doomed> ho un problema con libreoffice6 non mi fa installare la lingua italiana nemmeno help - it ,da gestore pacchetti mi dice  : impossibile applicare le modifiche, sistemare  i pacchetti danneggiati prima.
<doomed> ho fatto anche  una ricerca ma non so come risolvere
<gigirock> doomed, sudo apt -f install
<Mr_Pan> doomed, hai altri pacchetti danneggiati
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, puzza di ppa...
<oel> fabio_cc: nella prima immagine
<doomed> Mr_Pan credo di avere solo quelli di libreoffice danneggiati
<fabio_cc> oel, ok, allora la live parte correttamente in modo UEFI, questo va bene
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ok esegui il comando di gigirock
<fabio_cc> doomed, meglio sarebbe sudo apt -f install | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> e poi ci dai il link
<gigirock> fabio_cc, se tutto era a posto bootrepair avrebbe risolto
<fabio_cc> gigirock, non ho detto che tutto è a posto, solo che avevo ipotizzato che la live partisse in legacy mode e volevo torgliermi il dubbio
<Carlin0> doomed, libreoffice 6 non è nei repo ufficiali
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/4g2a
<gigirock> fabio_cc, infatti quale e' il comando per verificare lo stato uefi da ubuntu ?
<gigirock> !info bootctl
<ubot-it> Package bootctl does not exist in xenial
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> gigirock, per capire in che modo è partita la live basta vedere come si presenta graficamente
<fabio_cc> gigirock, secondo quegli screenshot che ho linkato prima
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/gjqg
<fabio_cc> gigirock, lui ha detto di trovarsi nel primo caso quindi la live ha riconosciuto uefi
<gigirock> fabio_cc, non lo sapevo , quindi l'immagine 'grafica' vuol dire uefi ?
<fabio_cc> gigirock, no, al contrario, grafica vuol dire legacy
<gigirock> ok
<fabio_cc> gigirock, simil-grub uefi
<fabio_cc> doomed, hai messo il repo di getdeb
<gigirock> fabio_cc, ma dovremmo sapere cosa e' stato scelto per fare l'installazione
<systemadmin> sera
<doomed> fabio_cc non so avro fatto qualcosa che non dovevo fare
<gigirock> t-sure, sei un amplificatore ?
<Mr_Pan> fabio_cc, ppa getdeb e skype
<fabio_cc> doomed, presumo tu abbia installato roba dai repo getdeb
<Mr_Pan> doomed, sei recidivo
<doomed> fabio_cc non lo so
<gigirock> mah ppa o no libreoffice si deve installare
<fabio_cc> gigirock, se ha incasinato apt, difficilmente ci riuscirà
<Carlin0> doomed, libreoffice 6 l'hai scaricato a mano dal sito
<doomed> Mr_Pan ho seguito la guida in inglese di libreoffice
<jk^> fabio_cc, e se mentre fa gli aggiornamenti sta aggiornando un'applicazione aperta o qualcosa che ha a che fare con quell'applicazione? cioè non può dare "fastidio" che ci siano applicazioni aperte, specie se tra gli aggiornamenti ce ne sono anche relativi a queste applicazioni aperte?
<doomed> Carlin0 si
<fabio_cc> jk^, che io sappia no, firefox di solito avvisa che necessita di essere riavviato
<jk^> ok
<fabio_cc> jk^, comunque, ovviamente per rendere effettivi gli aggiornamenti applicati ad applicazioni aperte, è necessario riavviarle
<gigirock> jk^, il programma che stai eseguendo e' in memoria quello che aggiorni sono i file sul disco
<Carlin0> doomed, e dopo tutto questo tempo ancora non sai che qui si da supporto solo a software proveniente dai repo ufficiali ?
<jk^> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> jk^, se vuoi essere sicuro, dopo gli aggiornamenti riavvia il pc
<fabio_cc> jk^, cosa che è necessaria per rendere effettivi aggiornamenti del kernel, dei driver video, etc...
<doomed> Carlin0 ma ho letto che c'era l'aggiornamento di libreoffice e l'hjo scaricato da li
<jk^> cmq ho un problema, sto in una cartella e devo "trovare" tutti i file in questa cartella e in tutte le sue sottocartelle, ho fatto "Strumenti->Cerca file" Selezionato "Cerca nelle sottocartelle" ma mi trova solo le cartelle della cartella "principale" poc'anzi citata
<fabio_cc> doomed, male
<Carlin0> doomed, sono 4 anni che vieni qui dai .... non prendere in giro
<gigirock> jk^, sudo find . -iname "*file.jpg"
<doomed> Carlin0 figurati se vengo a prendere in giro a voi qui , che ho sempre ricevuto supporto
<Mr_Pan> jk^, e quale vorreti trovare ? ? le sottocartelle di quella principale da cui lanci la ricerca ...
<jk^> azz io il terminale non lo so proprio usare, c'è una soluzione grafica?
<jk^> dovrei trovare tutte le sottocartelle e tutti i file della cartella principale e delle sottocartelle "tutte"
<doomed> Carlin0 evidendemente da 4anni ancora non ho capito come funziona ubuntu
<gigirock> jk^, windows
<jk^> cmq nel riquadro "Modelli di nomi di file" c'è un asterisco *
<jk^> e basta
<Carlin0> doomed, ubuntu per funzionar ebene non devi installargli roba presa dal web
<fabio_cc> doomed, proviamo ad eliminare i repo esterni, ma non è detto che apt torni a funzionare
<fabio_cc> doomed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/44t9
<fabio_cc> doomed, ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/zsdi
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> doomed, metti un # sulla riga: deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb games
<fabio_cc> doomed, deve diventare: #deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb games
<doomed> fabbio_cc fato e salvato
<fabio_cc> doomed, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/wgtt
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/grz9
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo apt dist-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> doomed, anzi, sudo apt dist-upgrade -y | nc termbin.com 9999     sarebbe meglio
<ciccietto> buon pomeriggio.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ciccietto
<ubot-it> ciccietto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/8cpr
<ciccietto> Intanto chiedo scusa per la mia completa  non conoscenza della materia , ma sono da poco passato a linux. Ho la versione Mint, sto provando ad usare la chat della pagina di benvenuto ma non si apre. Devo installare qualche programma preciso per farla avviare ?
<fabio_cc> doomed, apt sembra a posto, per quanto riguarda libreoffice, se vuoi installare una versione che non si trova nei repo ufficiali, qui come ti è stato detto non troverai supporto
<gigirock> ciccietto, la chat di mint non e' molto attiva..............
<fabio_cc> !chat | ciccietto
<ubot-it> ciccietto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doomed> fabio_cc quindi mi conviene reinstallare la versione che c'è in ubuntu software? e disinstallare la 6.0 da gestore pacchetti o c'è un altro metodo piu semplice?
<ciccietto> ok. grazie mille.
<gigirock> doomed, la seconda che hai detto
<fabio_cc> doomed, si, intanto bisogna rimuovere la 6
<fabio_cc> doomed, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/x4ki
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo apt purge -y libreoffice6* | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> oel, hai letto le ultime righe del log del bootrepair ?
<Mr_Pan> direi di no gigirock
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/2ans
<oel> gigirock: e quello che sto cercando con google ma non capisco come fare
<fabio_cc> doomed, dpkg -l | grep libreoffice | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> gigirock:http://termbin.com/y4o0
<oel> http://termbin.com/y4o0
<doomed> fabio _cc mi e comparso questo nel terminale https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VX9pWPVMsp/
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale sudo efiboomgr --bootnext 0000 e dimmi che risponde
<fabio_cc> doomed, non capisco, dai solo dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<fabio_cc> doomed, metti a mano su ubuntu paste
<Mr_Pan> జ్ఞ‌ా
<oel> gigirock: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pmZdTDn2D/
<doomed> fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RNQwmfxQwB/
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 e dimmi che risponde
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo apt install libreoffice
<oel> gigirock: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9XMZ5pQCnT/
<fabio_cc> doomed, metti tutto su ubuntu paste
<gigirock> oel, sudo reboot e si riavvia tutto togli la chiavetta e vediamo se si avvia ubuntu , prova
<oel> gigirock: sto leggendo questo mi puo aiutare a capire come fare https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/45874/che-differenza-ce-tra-shimx64efi-e-grubx64efi
<oel> ok ora provo
<doomed> fabio_cc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9HpwDjYJCV/
<Think> Buonasera a tutti è da molto che non entro su questo canale, ma sopratutto è da molto che non utilizzo ubuntu, se metto la 17.10 poi posso passare alla lts 18.04 e fare quindi l'upgrade senza troppi problemi?
<gigirock> Think, si anche se ti consigliamo di installare la 1604 e poi farai upgrade
<fabio_cc> Think, puoi provare, ma la 17.10 ha alcuni problemi, sarebbe meglio la 16.04
<Think> gigirock, ma comunque anche mettendo la 17.10 non ho problemi nel passare alla 18.04 giusto
<gigirock> Think, si esatto
<fabio_cc> doomed, sudo apt -f install | nc termbin.com 9999
<Think> gigirock, la 17.10 l'ho provata per pochissimo e devo dire che rispetto alla 16.04 mi dava meno problemi anzi nulla, l'unico provlema era con la scheda video infatti dovevo lasciare i driver xorg e non quelli propietari
<gigirock> Think, esatto al netto di wayland e tutte le cose che cambieranno
<doomed> fabio_cc http://termbin.com/i5j1
<Think> gigirock, scusami non ho capito
<gigirock> Think, ci sono cose che cambieranno dalla 17 alla 18 lts, non so se per il tuo setup questi cambiamenti saranno un bene o no
<Think> gigirock, il problema era che mettendo i driver proprietari nvidia il pc laggava, mettendo quelli xorg, tutto procedeva fluido
<gigirock> mi pare che con wayland i driver nvidia abbiano problemi con la 17 ma wayland non ci sara' + con la versione 18
<gigirock> Think, personalmente non ho mai avuto problemi con linux + nvidia
<Think> gigirock, infatti nemmeno io ma questa volta si e non so perché
<Think> gigirock, comunque ora provvederò a mettere la 17.04 e vedere come va a lungo andare speriamo bene poi ad aprile faccio l'upgrade direttamente
<Think> gigirock, grazie mille per il supporto, buon proseguimento
<fabio_cc> doomed, niente da fare
<gigirock> Think, la comunita' ti sara' sempre grata se provi la 1804 beta
<fabio_cc> doomed, credo che tu debba seguire questo wiki
<Think> gigirock, come posso scaricarla
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gigirock> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ Think
<Think> gigirock, perfetto gli darò immediatamente uno sguardo e vediamo un pò come sarà questa 18.04 grazie ancora buona giornata :)
<gigirock> Think, ciao
<doomed> fabio_cc ho visto questa cosa del ripristino  avviando gnome 16.04 da usb pero tra le varie voci c'è installa a fianco di ubuntu 16.04
<doomed> e quello il ripristino?
<fabio_cc> doomed, no
<fabio_cc> doomed, non a fianco
<fabio_cc> doomed, deve essere reinstalla
<doomed> fabio_cc devo andare in installazione manuale
<doomed> e poi scegliere la partizione di /
<fabio_cc> doomed, dovresti avere l'opzione
<fabio_cc> doomed, la tua è una installazione pulita o hai eseguito degli avanzamenti di versione
<doomed> e fare ripristino
<doomed> fabio _cc pulita
<ooel> gigirock:  provo a reinstallare  ubuntu da cd forse il problema era la usb difettosa
<ooel> la prima volta era partito ubuntu dopo  non partiva piu
<gigirock> ooel, ok era giusto !!!!!
<ooel> gigirock:  cosa devo fare ?
<gigirock> solo che da ubuntu dovevi dare sudo update-grub
<fabio_cc> doomed, mi sembra strano, ci deve essere l'opzione reinstalla
<doomed> fabio_cc mi da solo quelle voci cancella e reinstalla,poi  mi da a fianco di ubuntu 16. e l'altra nn mi ricordo
<gigirock> oel,sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 modifica il riavvio solo per una volta......
<fabio_cc> doomed, una cosa, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> fabio _cc No LSB modules are available.
<doomed> http://termbin.com/m5yj
<gigirock> oel,fai sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 al riavvio in ubuntu fai sudo update.-grub...
<ooel> ok gigirock solo che ho cominciato installazione di ubuntu da cd ora aspetto e dopo riprovo
<ooel> grazie mille gigirock
<Mr_Pan> lol
<fabio_cc> doomed, ho un dubbio, forse devi creare una live usando la iso della 16.04.3, magari la live che usi tu è quella della 16.04
<gigirock> ooel, il cd da dove 6 partito era tipo 'uefi - cd reader .......' ?
<fabio_cc> doomed, ma deve darti l'opzione "reinstalla"
<ooel> gigirock:  credo di si
<gigirock> ooel, abbiamo Fede.....
<doomed> fabio_cc la live che ho scaricato e la 16.04.3
<gigirock> ooel, ma quando installi fai una home separata ?
<doomed> amd.64
<ooel> gigirock:  si faccio swap / e /home
<ooel> tutto separto
<fabio_cc> doomed, allora prova e vedi quali opzioni ci sono
<doomed> fabio_cc non vorrei reinstallare, ho home e swap separata
<fabio_cc> doomed, infatti non voglio farti reinstallare, ma fare il ripristino che mantiene i dati e per quanto possibile anche le applicazioni installate
<ooel> gigirock: posso installare il boot loader su sda1 windows boot loader o devo installare su sda ata toshiba 1.0 tb?
<gigirock> e allora installate con lo stesso nome pc utente e via
<gigirock> ooel, su ata toshiba
<fabio_cc> doomed, quando hai installato hai fatto una installazione manuale, forse è per questo che non hai l'opzione per il ripristino
<fabio_cc> doomed, "Se durante la procedura di installazione l'utente aveva seguito l'installazione guidata che va a creare due partizioni su disco, una di sistema e una di swap, per eseguire il ripristino dell'installazione procedere nel seguente modo. "
<ooel> gigirock:  grazie mille
<fabio_cc> doomed, ma tu hai eseguito una installazione manuale
<doomed> fabio_cc credo che abbia fatto un inatallazione manuale perche ho deciso io quando dare di spazio a /
<fabio_cc> doomed, si esatto
<doomed> ho 2 partizioni / home separata e swap
<gigirock> e allora sono 3
<fabio_cc> doomed, si hai fatto installazione manuale, quindi niente procedura di ripristino come da wiki
<fabio_cc> doomed, puoi fare una prova, ma non sono sicuro, quindi fai comunque una copia di tutti i tuoi dati e metti in conto che potrebbbe essere necessario reinstallare tutto da zero
<fabio_cc> *potrebbe
<doomed> fabio_cc https://postimg.org/image/abzz9duh1/
<gigirock> fabio_cc, devi lasciare tutto invariato e non formattare di solito funziona
<fabio_cc> doomed, avvii da live, scegli "installazione manuale", quando di trovi nella schermata delle partizioni, indica di non formattare sia / che /home
<fabio_cc> *ti trovi
<fabio_cc> doomed, mi raccomando, di NON FORMATTARE sia / che /home
<fabio_cc> gigirock, si esatto
<gigirock> fabio_cc, per avere mutande di ghisa si puo' fare un altra home che poi nn useremo
<fabio_cc> doomed, ovviamente la partizione di swap indicagli di usarla come swap, anche se credo che la rilevi in automatico
<doomed> fabio_cc ci dovrebbe essere la spunta per non formattare o mi sbaglio?
<fabio_cc> doomed, ah, devi indicare tu al sistema quale partizione usare come / e quale come /home
<fabio_cc> doomed, si, la spunta
<fabio_cc> gigirock, non saprei se possa essere utile
<gigirock> fabio_cc, l'ho fatto qualche volta ma non ricordo come e' finita.... importante e' che nome macchina e nome utente e password rimangano uguali
<doomed> fabio _cc questo passo non l'ho capito
<fabio_cc> doomed, nella pagina delle partizioni sei tu ad indicare al sistema quale montare come / e quale come /home, inoltre indicherai di non formattarle
<doomed> fabio_cc ok
<fabio_cc> doomed, come ha detto gigirock, durante l'installazione usa gli stessi nome macchina e nome utente attuali
<doomed> comunque mi conviene fare un backup dei dati, ma anche di /
<fabio_cc> doomed, il backup dei dati è da fare a prescindere
<doomed> fabio_cc si li faccio sempre con deja
<doomed> il software di default di ubutnu
<fabio_cc> doomed, usa quello che preferisci
<doomed> fabio_cc facendo poi vado sulla voce ripristina?
<fabio_cc> doomed, no se ci fosse la voce ripristina non servirebbe far così
<fabio_cc> doomed, il wiki fa riferimento ad una opzione "reinstalla"
<fabio_cc> doomed, se non la trovi, dato che a suo tempo hai fatto una installazione manuale, per ripristinare devi scegliere installazione manuale e poi fare come ti è stato detto prima
<gigirock> fabio_cc, reinstalla la trovi se avevi messo la .2 per esempio e adesso arrivi con usb .2 per esempio
<fabio_cc> gigirock, no non è questo il problema, lui ha la 16.04.3 e ha la live della 16.04.3 e dice di non avere l'opzione reinstalla
<fabio_cc> gigirock, il wiki dice che l'opzione reinstalla c'è solo se si è scelta l'installazione normale (/ + swap)
<fabio_cc> gigirock, con quella manuale no
<gigirock> fabio_cc, ma come sappiamo quale era la versione della 1ma installazione ?
<fabio_cc> gigirock, no parlo della versione attuale
<fabio_cc> gigirock, il problema non si pone, lui ha fatto installazione manuale, quindi non ha l'opzione reinstalla
<gigirock> fabio_cc, appunto alla .3 ci arrivi con i vari upgrade
<gigirock> fabio_cc, gia' una volta con Carlin0 cercavamo sta opzione reinstalla ma io non l'ho mai vista...
<fabio_cc> gigirock, "Se durante la procedura di installazione l'utente aveva seguito l'installazione guidata che va a creare due partizioni su disco, una di sistema e una di swap, per eseguire il ripristino dell'installazione procedere nel seguente modo. "
<fabio_cc> il wiki è chiaro
<gigirock> fabio_cc, eh sara' che non ho mai fatto una installazione guidata , ho sempre paura che si brasi windows
<fabio_cc> gigirock, ecco spiegato perché non l'hai mai vista :)
<doomed> fabio_cc e che volevo la home separata,perchè mi hanno sempre detto che avendo la home separata se si hanno problemi al sistema almeno hai la home separata e puoi reinstallare  il sistema
<gigirock> doomed, esatto
<fabio_cc> doomed, e ma come vedi invece è il contrario perché tu vuoi mantenere anche le applicazioni
<fabio_cc> doomed, quindi adesso avresti avuto vita più facile se avessi seguito l'installazione guidata anziché manuale
<doomed> fabio_cc pero con l'installazione guidata ho anche la home inclusa nel sistema
<fabio_cc> doomed, si ma la procedura del ripristino te la mantiene lo stesso
<fabio_cc> doomed, comunque, prova come ti ho detto, mal che vada reinstallerai da zero
<gigirock> fabio_cc, come capisco se una porta usb e' 3,0 o 2,0 ?
<doomed> fabio_cc ho un paio di software  installati cryptomator e keepass se dovesse andare male qualcosa perdo quei dati?
<fabio_cc> gigirock, fisicamente dovrebbe avere la parte in plastica blu
<fabio_cc> doomed, i dati delle applicazioni stanno nella home, nelle cartelle nascoste che iniziano col .
<gigirock> oel, whatsup ?
<oel> ho installato ubuntu
<oel> ora provo i tuoi commandi
<gigirock> oel, aspetta
<ooel> sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<oel> ok
<oel> dimmi cosa fare
<gigirock> oel, se riavvii riparte windows ?
<oel> si riparte windows
<gigirock> oel, ma l'installazione e' andata a buon fine ?
<oel> si
<oel> gigirock: cosa devo fare ?
<doomed> fabio_cc quindi facendo un backup della home se dovesse andare male qualcosa che . moi tocca reinstallare tutto, anche  le applicazioni, copiando le cartelle quelle nascoste dovrei ritrovarmi tutto,e rientrare con le password
<fabio_cc> gigirock, invece via software dovresti riuscire a capire la velocità della porta a cui collegato un dispositivo con lsusb -t
<fabio_cc> doomed, dovresti, per quanto riguarda keepassx, il database delle password si trova dove lo hai salvato tu
<fabio_cc> doomed, ovviamente se hai personalizzato il sistema o delle applicazioni modificando i file dentro /etc, allora non basta il backup della home
<fabio_cc> doomed, lo dovresti sapere tu quello che hai modificato
<doomed> fabio_cc quelle poi devo rifarle io a mano giusto?
<fabio_cc> gigirock, e direi anche con lshw
<fabio_cc> doomed, puoi sempre copiare tutti i file che ricordi di aver modificato
<doomed> fabio_cc se intendi i file di sistema quelli non me li ricordo, a parte le ultime modifiche per sfruttare a pieno la ram e cpufrequncy
<doomed> poi si il file del database di keepassx lo vedo
<fabio_cc> doomed, ok
<doomed> poi le varie configurazioni aspetto , estensioni gnome,
<gigirock> oel, che succede ?
<doomed> fabio_cc vabene ora faccio un altro backup della home e poi provo come mi avete suggerito
<doomed> intanto grazie della pazienza e dell'aiuto
<oel> gigirock: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6bDNMKrPQ8/
<oel> va bene cosi ?
<fabio_cc> doomed, prego
<oel> posso provare a riavviare ubuntu o devo dare qualche altro commando ?
<gigirock> oel, si prova a riavviare senza toccare niente
<doomed> a presto
<oel> ok speriamo bene
<oel> gigirock nulla da fare parte windows
<oel> dando il tuo commando parte grub dopo nel prossimo riavvio parte solo windows
<oel> qualche altro consiglio ?
<gigirock> oel quando parte grub c'e' la voce windows ?
<oel> si
<Carlin0> oel, sicuro di aver disinserito fast boot di windows ?
<oel> si se volete provo riprovare a controllare
<oel> cosa devo fare ?
<fabio_cc> oel, ma nel primo riavvio dopo che dai il comando sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 visualizzi grub?
<oel> si
<fabio_cc> oel, quindi teoricamente se tu dessi questo comando ad ogni riavvio, saresti a posto
<oel> mi da il dual boot dopo il commando efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<oel> e come devo fare per dare sempre questo commando _
<oel> ?
<oel> non posso stare sempre a mettere ubuntu live ogni volta e da pazzi
<gigirock> oel, dobbiamo controllare che nel menu grub ci sia windows e che parta da li......
<fabio_cc> oel, ah credevo lo dessi dal sistema installato
<Carlin0> oel, io proverei con questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/Uefi occhio solo ad assegnargli la partizione giusta di ubuntu li mette di default sda2 tu devi cambiarla
<oel> Carlin0: già provato ma nulla da fare non mi fa completare tutti i comandi
<Carlin0> oel, che errori da ?
<oel> l'unica cosa che funziona e il comando efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<oel> aspetta faccio passo a passo e vi faccio vedere
<Carlin0> oel, metti la partizione giusta ?
<fabio_cc> oel, scusami non capisco, da live devi darlo solo la prima volta, poi ipoteticamente dato che al primo riavvio parte correttamente, puoi darlo dal sistema installato, magari con un semplice script in esecuzione automatica
<gigirock> fabio_cc, con quel comando puoi anche impostare che parta sempre con grub ma non siamo sicuri che windows parta da grub
<fabio_cc> gigirock, ah ecco si può fissare
<fabio_cc> gigirock, e non può provare ad avviare win da grub?
<oel> scusatemi che devo fare ?
<gigirock> fabio_cc, e quello che dobbiamo provare se vi passa l'ansia da risolvotutto
<fabio_cc> gigirock, ?
<gigirock> oel,fai sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 al riavvio dal menu del grub scegli windows e vediamo se si avvia
<gigirock> oel, se si avvia windows !
<Carlin0> e come lo avvii win da grub se al grub non ci arriva
<gigirock> Carlin0, lol , ci arriva o meglio cosi' ha detto oel
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, no no, ci arriva al riavvio successivo dopo aver dato quel comando
<gigirock> !info efibootmgr
<ubot-it> efibootmgr (source: efibootmgr): Interact with the EFI Boot Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12-4 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 78 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel)
<oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fpSMQv9tjk/
<gigirock> oel, ?
<oel> gigirock: e la guida di  Carlin0
<oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M9HQtnmB3r/
<oel> i comandi della guida di Carlin0
<oel> c-e qualcosa che sbaglio ?
<fabio_cc> [17:52:57] <gigirock> oel,fai sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 al riavvio dal menu del grub scegli windows e vediamo se si avvia  -> fai semplicemente questo
<oel> update-grub
<oel> grub-install
<oel> non e che manca grub install ?
<oel> ho dato solo update grub
<fabio_cc> ...
<gigirock> oel, fermati la guida sostiene che il sistema ubuntu sia in sda2 ma il tuo sistema non e' in sda2
<oel> ok
<oel> come posso vedere dove il mio sistema ?
<gigirock> oel, calma..... fai quello che ti abbiamo chiesto altrimenti non ci capiamo + niente
<oel> ok scusatemi sono tutto orecchio
<oel> cosa dovrei fare _
<oel> ?
<gigirock> oel , nel terminale exit exit exit
<gigirock> fino a che esci del tutto poi un bel reboot e riparti dalla live
<oel> gigirock:  sono gia nella live pero da cd
<gigirock> oel, si ma adesso hai montato dei fs e non sappiamo bene in che situazione ti trovi
<oel> ok vuoi che riavvio tutto ?
<gigirock> si e riparti dal cd o dalla usb che hai
<oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KnfCx9C68H/ ho usato boot repair e questa volta e positivo il messaggio
<oel> ok riavvio
<gigirock> azzz che utenti scatenati
<oel> eccomi
<oel> sono tutto orecchio cosa devo fare ?
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> http://termbin.com/z19l
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<gigirock> oel, ancora per sicurezza scrivi nel terminale efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BXKZgF9ZsT/
<oel> http://termbin.com/fbv4
<gigirock> oel, adesso riavvia togli il dvd e dovrebbe apparire il grub dal menu del grub scegli windows
<oel> ok grazie mille gigirock
<oel> eccomi da windows
<fabio_cc> oel, ricordati sempre di anteporre il nick della persona a cui ti rivolgi, in questo caso gigirock
<oel> ok scusatemi
<oel> gigirock:  eccomi da windows
<fabio_cc> oel, perché magari sta su un'altra finestra, ma se lo nomini se ne accorge
<oel> ho capito
<gigirock> oel, bravo allora sembra che funzioni il tutto
<oel> grazie mille fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> oel, così si rende la vita più facile a chi da supporto
<oel> gigirock: scusami ma cosa devo fare ?
<gigirock> oel, adesso ritorna con la live e il comando sara' efibootmgr --bootnum 0000 che salva il comando cosi' il pc sempre si avviera' con grub
<oel> ok grazie mille gigirock provo subito
<oel> gigirock:  scusami e tutto a posto ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b4QGBFP2pd/
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> gigirock: http://termbin.com/lw5v
<gigirock> oel, scrivi nel terminale suido efibootmgr -o 0,2,1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> oel, scusa scrivi nel terminale sudo efibootmgr -o 0,2,1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> gigirock:   http://termbin.com/l1r1
<gigirock> oel, ottimo sudo reboot e incrocia le dita !
<oel> grande gigirock
<oel> gigirock:  scusami devo fare sudo update -grub al riavvio ?
<oel> o basta riavviare ?
<gigirock> no dovrebbe essere tutti gia' a posto riavvia e vediamo
<oel> ok grazie mille gigirock
<gigirock> oel devo andare a fare la doccia
<oel> gigirock nulla da fare parte sempre windows
<ooel> sudo efibootmgr -o 0,2,1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> scusatemi qualcuno mi può aiutare a fare partire il dual boot con grub?
<oel> non so come risolvere questo problema di dual boot
<fabio_cc> oel, in teoria doveva funzionare
<fabio_cc> ooel, efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> oel, esci, entri, non si capisce che intenzioni hai
<fabio_cc> poi perché hai due nick
<oel> fabio_cc: perche sto provando i comandi dato da gigirock e ogni volta devo riavviare
<oel> ho due nick perche da un computer leggo le cose e da questo provo i comandi
<oel> fabio_cc: e un problema se faccio cosi ?
<fabio_cc> oel, ti ho dato un comando, per verificare se è stato variato l'ordine di boot
<fabio_cc> oel, no, ma non capisco che prove hai fatto dato che non ti sono state date ulteriori istruzioni
<oel> fabio_cc: mi puo rimandare per favore
<fabio_cc> ooel, efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> i comandi vecchi di gigirock
<oel> http://termbin.com/i4c9
<fabio_cc> oel, no, l'ordine è rimasto invariato, non va bene
<oel> la cosa strana che solo il comando sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000 funziona ma nel secondo riavvio torna tutto come prima . si avvia solo windows
<fabio_cc> oel, il comando che ti aveva dato gigirock era questo: sudo efibootmgr -o 0,2,1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> fabio_cc: ho provato solo che nel riavvio parte windows
<fabio_cc> oel, si ma forse ho capito
<fabio_cc> oel, adesso mi devo assentare, ti do il comando e tu fai la prova
<oel> fabio_cc: grazie mille
<oel> http://termbin.com/k9p1
<fabio_cc> oel, no come non detto, era tutto giusto
<fabio_cc> oel, in effetti l'ordine è cambiato
<fabio_cc> oel, ma poi ritorna come prima
<oel> fabio_cc: e proprio cosi
<oel> non rimane fisso
<fabio_cc> oel, dai anche sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<fabio_cc> oel, così oltre a cambiare l'ordine, ti assicuri che almeno al prossimo riavvio parta ubuntu
<fabio_cc> cioè grub
<fabio_cc> oel, poi riavvia e ridai efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> per vedere se ha mantenuto l'ordine
<fabio_cc> oel, comunque non capisco
<fabio_cc> ora mi devo assentare
<oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDy7PcjZYp/
<oel> ok grazie mille fabio_cc a dopo
<fabio_cc> oel, va bene, l'ordine è giusto e inoltre ubuntu è impostato per partire al prossimo avvio, anche se non dovesse manterene l'ordine, dovrebbe comunque partire ubuntu almeno al prossimo avvio
<fabio_cc> oel, finché non risolvi il problema definitivamente, quando avvii ubuntu dai sempre sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<fabio_cc> oel, così eviti di dover partire da live
<oel> fabio_cc: faro cosi
<oel> ma devo dare sudo update -grub ? come hai detto gigirock
<fabio_cc> oel, non dovrebbe c'entrare, comunque dallo ora
<fabio_cc> *centrare
<fabio_cc> uhm è molto brutto come ho scritto :D
<fabio_cc> oel, non dovrebbe essere questo il problema, comunque provaci, dallo ora prima di riavviare
<fabio_cc> oel, sudo update-grub
<oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rwb8qBS7GC/
<fabio_cc> oel, ok
<fabio_cc> oel, adesso vado, forse a dopo
<oel> fabio_cc:   devo dare anche il comando grub-install ? o basta update-grub?
<oel> fabio_cc: grazie mille a dopo forse
<fabio_cc> oel, no, non darlo
<oel> Fabio: ok
<oel> fabio_cc: ok
<Carlin0> oel, ti dissi ...
<Carlin0> [17:48:20] <Carlin0> oel, io proverei con questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/Uefi occhio solo ad assegnargli la partizione giusta di ubuntu li mette di default sda2 tu devi cambiarla
<Carlin0> e tu hai dato sda2 senza controllare che sia la partizione giusta
<Carlin0> [17:56:39] <oel> gigirock: e la guida di  Carlin0
<Carlin0> [17:56:43] <oel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M9HQtnmB3r/
<oel> Carlin0:  non mi ricordo i comandi per vedere le partizione se mi dai una mano possiamo fare insieme
<Carlin0> oel, sei da live ?
<oel> no da fisso
<oel> ho dato il comando di gigirock e sto usando cosi ubuntu provvisoriamente
<Carlin0> ma si avvia ubuntu ora ?
<oel> Carlin0:  devo dare sempre il comando sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu quindi oel
<oel> Carlin0:  e cosi mi parte grub il problema se mi dimentico mi parte windows
<oel> Carlin0: SI
<oel> Carlin0: si
<Carlin0> oel, nel terminale sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> postami il link che esce
<oel> Carlin0:   http://termbin.com/5glg
<Carlin0> hai 2 installazioni credo
<oel> Carlin0: si windows e linux
<Carlin0> oel, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> no 2 linux
<oel> Carlin0: ho fatto due partizione una / e un altra / home
<Carlin0> oel, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<oel> Carlin0:  http://termbin.com/nt02
<Carlin0> allora oel quando poi proverai con la guida , quella che ti ho detto al posto di
<Carlin0> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Carlin0> tu devi dare
<Carlin0> mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Carlin0> ricordatelo ...
<oel> Carlin0: provo subito
<Carlin0> ma devi farlo da live
<oel> Carlin0: ok
<Carlin0> a dopo , ora vado via un po
<oel> Carlin0: ok grazie mille
<oel> Carlin0:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nSX8bWym9M/
<oel> Carlin0: forse il problema e questo grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<oel> ora cerco con google speriamo di trovare qualcosa
<Carlin0> oel, ma hai 2 dischi ? nel output di prima se ne vedeva solo uno , cmq prova a riavviare e vedi se ha funzionato
<oel> Carlin0: no solo uno
<oel> Carlin0: ora provo
<Carlin0> qui si vede solo un disco http://termbin.com/5glg
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<Carlin0> reboot
<oel> Carlin0: ok
<oel> Carlin0: nulla da fare parte sempre windows
<oel> devo sempre dare il comando di gigirock finche non capisco come fare partire grub
<Carlin0> oel, l'unica cosa credo sia che è ancora attivo il fast boot di winodws
<oel> Carlin0: dalla guida che ho seguito era disattivato ho provato a ricontrollare era tutto a posto
<oel> forse sbaglio qualcosa
<oel> Carlin0: la cosa strana che con il comando sudo efibootmgr --bootnext0000 mi parte grub
<oel> buona notte a tutti a domani
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-18
<tony0> ho installato synaptic ma non si avvia
<tony0> versione ubuntu17.10.1
<tony0> non si avvia synaptic in ubuntu17.10.1
<Mr_Pan> tony0, come non si avvia
<Mr_Pan>  ?
<tony0> no mi chiede la chiave d'avvio ma non si avvia come risolvo?
<Mr_Pan> digiti la password sbaglaita!?
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale e prova da li
<Mr_Pan> sudo synaptic
<tony0> ok
<tony0> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/FZDNVJHYV9/
<Mr_Pan> tony0, cosa hai mandato con il link ?!?
<Mr_Pan> tony0, parte da terminale  ?
<tony0>  no Mr_pan ho fatto confusione però ho installato pastebinit ma non ricordo come si usa rinfrescami la memoria
<tony0> così ti invio il link
<tony0> di cosA MI HA RIMANDATO IL TERMINALE SUL COMANDO CHE MI HAI SUGGERITO
<tony0> cmc mi rimanda un errore di avvio digitando sudo synaptic
<Mr_Pan> tony0, ok ma synaptic si apre o no  ?
<tony0> no non si apre
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<Mr_Pan>  tony0 hai pasticciato con i repository ?
<tony0> cavolo mi serve synaptic
<Mr_Pan> tony0, da terminale    sudo apt --purge autoremove synaptic
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install synaptic
<Mr_Pan> tony0,
<tony0> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SfRXy94rdv/
<Mr_Pan> tony0, stai usando wayland vero  ?
<blendergigi> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei un problema da risolvere per installare skype su xubuntu.
<Mr_Pan> tony0, synaptic non funziona con wayland ...
<Mr_Pan> !info skype
<ubot-it> Package skype does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> blendergigi, skype non si trova nei repository ufficiali .. qua si da supporto solo a programmi che si trovano nei repository
<blendergigi> grazie scusate
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> blendergigi,
<Mr_Pan> tony0, riavvia e al login seleziona Xorg
<tony0> ok
<tony0> Mr_pan risolto ora si avvia grazie
<Mr_Pan> tony0, bene
<tony0> buona domenica
<Mr_Pan> a te
<tony0> M_r pan come avvio heimdall fronted
<Mr_Pan> !info heimdall
<ubot-it> Package heimdall does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> tony0, che roba e?
<tony0> è un software come odin in windows e per fare il root sul telefono e installare una recovery modificata e per sbloccare i tel.
<tony0> onesti chiaramente
<Mr_Pan> tony0, boh non ho idea
<Mr_Pan> !info heimdall-flash
<ubot-it> heimdall-flash (source: heimdall-flash): tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-1 (xenial), package size 40 kB, installed size 114 kB
<Mr_Pan> tony0, sudo heimdall-frontend     da terminale
<tony0> e una cosa così
<tony0> ok
<tony0> risolto anche questo grazie di nuovo M_rPan
<tony0> risolto
<tony0> grazie
<Think> Buongiorno, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con i driver nvidia che mi creano problemi alla 17.10 per favore?
<Mr_Pan> Think, non devi installare i nvidia ...  usa i driver open
<Think> Vado per mettere i driver proprietari nvidia, e da li il pc lagga in qualsiasi cosa io faccia, rimetto i driver xorg e riprende a vivevere
<Mr_Pan> Think, appunto i prorpietari non vanno con wayland ...
<Carlin0> Think, prova a disabilitare wayland seguendo queste semplici istruzioni https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<Think> Mr_Pan, il problema che la scheda video non viene utilizzata ma viene utilizzata l'accelleratore grafico
<Think> Una volta che disabilito wayland?
<Carlin0> leggi Think
<Mr_Pan> Think, https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland    <<< disattiva wayland poi installa i nvidia
<Think> Carlin0, sisi volevo sapere dopo che disabilitavo wyland cosa dovevo fare, scusami
<Think> ok grazie, ora provo subito, un'altro problema che ho riscontrato, ma un "bug" semplicissimo, è che nel trasferire un file es dalla  scrivania ad una cartella con il trascinamento, il sistema va in crash e devo arrestare la sessione
<oel> buon giorno a tutti
<Think> com'è possibile questa cosa, che se ci pensato è una cosa anche banale, però da problemi
<Carlin0> Think, la 17.10 ha parecchi problemini disabilita wayland e vedi se migliora
<Think> Carlin0, ok perfetto, i driver proprietari li devo abilitare prima del riavvio o direttamente dopo? fatto riavvio e vi dico
<Think> ??
<Carlin0> abilitali e poi riavvii
<Think> ok arrivo grazie
<Think> Carlin0, eccomi, purtroppo non è stato risolto nulla, ovvero il pc lagga ancora, es quando scrivo, c'è un ritardo pazzesco
<Think> Carlin0, e questo ogni volt ache metto i driver nvidia, ed infatti sto facendo anche fatisca a scrivere
<Carlin0> Think, ma che cpu ha questo pc ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Think> i3 5005u, 4gb, gt920m, è un pc che comunque riesce a reggere parecchie cose, è un levono yoga 500 14ibd
<Think> Carlin0, non ho mai avuto problemi con il pc, nemmeno lato gaming
<Carlin0> eh ma la 17.10 ha parecchi problemini
<Think> Carlin0, quindi non mi resta che mettere la 16,04? e fare l'upgrade alla 18.04 direttamente da li?
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è molto più stabile , poi sicuro è morto , ma se non hai dati da salvare io proverei
<Think> Carlin0, avevo letto che da 16.04 alla nuova lts non si poteva fare l'upgrade... ma è mai possibile questa notizia, chiedo conferma perché non ci posso credere ad una cosa del genere
<oel> Carlin0, nulla da fare parte sempre windows
<Carlin0> Think, per intanto la 16.04 ha supporto fino al 2021   e male che va salvi i dati e reinstalli
<Think> Carlin0, era per utilizzare gnome ed abbandonare unity
<Carlin0> Think, e tu installa ubuntu gnome
<Think> Carlin0, ok grazie mille ora vedo se mettere la 16,04 e fare l'upgrade alla 18.04 lts, oppure tenere questa distro la 17,10 aspettare ad aprile e mettere la lts
<Think> Carlin0, un tuo consiglio ora come ora cosa sarebbe meglio fare per poi pmettere la 18.04 appena esce
<Carlin0> Think, io userei solo LTS le intermedie hanno sempre più problemi , poi quando uscirà la 18.04 aspetti un po per sentire se ha problemi e  poi si vede
<Think> ok ti ringrazio molto, allora ora formatto e metto la 16.04 lts grazie mille del supporto, grazie buona domenica
<Carlin0> buon lavoro
<Think> grazie
<Think> Ciao :)
<oel> gigirock, buon giorno con il mio problema e sempre la stessa storia
<oel> ora sto leggendo questo sito https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=it&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.it&sl=en&sp=nmt4&u=https://github.com/rhboot/efibootmgr/issues/19&xid=25657,15700023,15700105,15700124,15700149,15700168,15700201&usg=ALkJrhgO-MtjxNFFJCGfa3Ai7yRnlgEn6w
<gigirock> oel: buongiorno e buona domenica....
<oel> gigirock, per ora sto usando il tuo comando ogni volta che avvio ubuntu sudo efibootmgr --bootnext 0000
<oel> gigirock, al meno riesco a fare partire ubuntu
<gigirock> oel: la guida che hai linkato e' quella giusta leggi bene tutti i commenti e vedi che c'e' un problema tecnico del bios
<oel> gigirock,  e quello che ho letto e il bios il problema
<oel> gigirock, voglio mandare una email a acer per vedere se ce un modo di aggiornare il bios
<doomed> sto reinstalolando ubuntu16.04 ma forse qualcosa ho sbagliato perche mi dice che la partizione di home e troppo piccola
<doomed> dopo la partizione di root ho messo swap
<doomed> ho sbagliato? devo mettere home e poi swap?
<tony0> ho installato heimdall-frontened ma mi apre la finestra bianca
<tony0> su ubuntu 17.010.1
<tony0> 17.10.1
<tony0> Mr_Pan ci sei
<tony0> ho installato heimdall-frontend su ubuntu 17.10.1 ma quando apro da terminale mi apre la finestra in bianco
<doomed> ho scaricato l'app namenbench per trovare i dns veloci per linux ma non so come lanciarlo l'ho scompattato da una cartella tar
<simon86> buona sera a tutti avrei un problema c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<Mantra> ciao a tutti ^__^ volevo consultare il wiki ma mi da questo errore "Il gestore di wiki.ubuntu-it.org ha configurato il sito in modo non corretto."
<Mantra> questa connessione non è sicura ecc., è normale?
<Mr_Pan> Mantra, quale pagina ? mai visto questo errore
<Mantra> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti
<Mr_Pan> Mantra, non so ... ho aperto il ink senza nessun avviso ...
<Mr_Pan> Mantra, forse hai qualche impostazione di sicurezza sul tuo browser ...comunuqe aprila pure senza problemi..
<Mantra> https://imgur.com/a/gLPtC
<Mantra> si volevo aprirla ma firefox non mi fa aggiungere l'eccezione :)
<Mr_Pan> Mantra, se fai Avanate non ti lasci aaggiunrgere eccezione ?    io apro con Chrome
<Mr_Pan> Mantra, boh pure con FF non ho nesun avviso
<Mantra> no non c'è aggiungi eccezione. comunque ho ricaricato ora la pagina e si apre :| bo! grazie Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ok
<tony_be_good> buonasera a tutti
<tony_be_good> ragazzi salve a tutti vorrei aggiornare la mia versione un bel pò vecchiotta ma purtroppo non ci riesco perchè mi da sempre messaggio di errore; qualcuno può aiutarmi per piacere
<Carlin0> tony_be_good, che versione hai installata ,e come cerchi di aggiornarla ?
<fedrox> salve a tutti. ho infine acquistato un monitor samsung 4k. Credo che non ci siano problemi su ubuntu bionic col 4k e una scheda video radeon rx460 con 4GB. Mi devo aspettare sorprese?
<fedrox> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (1,50GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15,3 GiB Total (13,3 GiB Free) Swap: 7,6 GiB Total (7,6 GiB Free) • Storage: 379,3 GB / 1,5 TB (1,1 TB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin [Radeon RX 460] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge • Uptime: 17m 20s
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-11
<iguvoy> salve scrivo per un supporto tecnico, qualche anno fa ho scaricato ubuntu e lho impostato come os principale, ma ora mi sta dando alcuni problemi come ad esempio nel terminale quamdo immetto qualche comando e mi richiedenla password non me la proprio digitare, avevo pensato di scaricarmi la versione piu recente poiche non mmi arrivano nemmeno gli a
<iguvoy> ggiornamenti ma non so come fare
<enzotib> iguvoy: che la password non la vedi mentre digiti è normale, se poi non l'accetta quando premi invio, cioè dà errore, allora significa che è sbagliata
<enzotib> iguvoy: inoltre, se la versione di ubuntu è vecchia, è probabile che non c'è più supporto né aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<enzotib> uscito, vabbè
<dome08> Ciao a tutti
<dome08> posso chiedervi aiuto?
<dome08> Be vi spiego lo stesso cosa mi è successo sperando che qualche angelo custode mi possa aiutare, ho effettuato degli aggiornamenti di windows 10, per l'esattezza il 1809. Mentre il pc si riavviava più volte per eseguire l'aggiornamento ad un tratto è spuntato il grub rescue. Avviando ubuntu live ho scoperto che la partizione contente ubuntu risulta
<dome08> "extended". L'unica cosa che sono riuscito a ripristinare è l'MBR di windows. Posso dire addio ai dati contenuti nella partizione di Ubuntu?
<dome08> Guardando dentro gparted me la definisce come "unallocated" :(
<Carlin0> dome08, puoi provare avviando una live se i dati ci sono ancora
<dome08> Carlin0 per vedere queste informazioni ho appunto avviato una live
<Carlin0> si ma apri la partizione sul file manager e vedi se ci sono ancora i dati
<dome08> da file manager non ci sono altre posizioni oltre la chiavetta usb
<dome08> prima di ripristinare l'mbr di windows c'erano solo la partizione di windows più una partizione riservata a windows, nessuna traccia di quella di ubuntu
<Carlin0> beh dome08 sarebbe utile vedere l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<dome08> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BbqxgbtHYS/
<Carlin0> di ubuntu è rimasta solo la swap :(
<dome08> si esatto, grazie Microsoft
<Carlin0> dome08, che versione di win ha fatto questo ?
<Carlin0> ah letto win 10
<dome08> si
<dome08> devo scappare, grazie lo stesso. Alla prossima Ciao!
<Carlin0> ciao
<paolom748> salve. ho ricevuto da un amico che l'avrebbe rottamato un computer 12 pollici HP 2570p. aveva windows vista. ho formattato installando ubuntu mate 18.10, ma il notebooknon vede più la wifi e non funziona l'audio. ed il bello è che se torno ad installare windows 10, non funziona nemmeno quello senza wifi e senza audio
<Carlin0> paolom748, conosci marca e modello della scheda wifi ?
<paolom748> sì certo: un attimo che la cerco sul pc
<Carlin0> paolom748, lspci | grep -i net
<paolom748> scusa per l'attesa, ma ho avuto un problema all'avvio
<Carlin0> è che a breve devo staccare ...
<paolom748> intel 82579LMnetwork connection (lewisville)
<Carlin0> paolom748, se una intel non va al 99% è defunta
<paolom748> momento quando c'era il windows vista funzionava eccome
<Carlin0> non so che dirti , le intel su ubuntu vanno out of box
<paolom748> qualcuno mi ha detto che se attivo il pc in modalità legacy dovrebbe funzionare
<paolom748> qualche idea?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-12
<RonzaGeI> Un saluto
<RonzaGeI> posso chiedere un consiglio? Ho una piccola scheda con montato Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<RonzaGeI> E' una schedina piu' piccola di un Arduino e ha il coraggio di partire con l'ambiente grafico...
<RonzaGeI> cat rc
<RonzaGeI> Probabilmente ho sbagliato ad usare questa chat.
<RonzaGeI> Un saluto a tutti
<Blues> Salve
<Blues> Dove posso chiedere per un consiglio
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> Blues>
<Blues> Emachines e525 istallato xubuntu... Problemi con il wireless credo che manchi il driver esiste?
<punkdentro> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi se un pc dove c'era win8 con secure boot bloccato sicuramente c'era uefi e quindi ubuntu dovrebbe andare con gpt e uefi?
<punkdentro> non riparte dopo installazione....
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-13
<vincynet> salve
<vincynet> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi | vincynet
<ubot-it> vincynet: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<vincynet> oggi ho deciso di istallare ubuntu da chiavetta nel mio pc fisso pentium 4, e mi esce questo errore.
<vincynet> this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i 686 cpu, bla blabla.... premetto che gia ho istallato ubuntu in altri pc
<Carlin0> vincynet, il tuo pc supporta solo la 32 bit e tu stai cercando di installare la 64
<vincynet> avevo intuito, ma non riesco a trovare sulla home la 32
<Carlin0> dalla 18.04 in poi fanno soo iso a 64 di ubuntu , dovresti installare una derivata come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> dalla 18.04 in poi fanno solo iso a 64 di ubuntu , dovresti installare una derivata come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> quelle ci sono anche a 32 bit
<vincynet> ahhhhhhhhh, ecco perchè...... allora riprovo con una altra versione
<vincynet> graziue mille
<punkdentro> ciao vi risulta che l'unica condivisione cartelle in rete funzionante sia quella di ubuntu?
<punkdentro> o che hanno guide facili funzionanti
<punkdentro> abbia :)
<Carlin0> !samba | punkdentro non so se sia facile ma la guida è questa
<ubot-it> punkdentro non so se sia facile ma la guida è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<punkdentro> sisi e funziona
<Carlin0> mai usata non ne so nulla ...
<punkdentro> date supporto se installo lxde su ubuntu?
<punkdentro> mi chedevo se per funzionare poi ogni tanto devo aprire una sessione di ubuntu e aggiornarlo
<Carlin0> diamo supporto alle derivate ufficiali
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<punkdentro> quindi si
<punkdentro> lxde e' ufficiale
<Carlin0> se installi lubuntu-desktop dai repo si
<Carlin0> punkdentro, che ubuntu hai ?
<punkdentro> certo
<punkdentro> 18-10
<punkdentro> quindi aggiornare ubuntu al solo scopo di fare andare bene lubuntu, dovro' farlo da una sessione di ubuntu o bastera' aggiornare lubuntu?
<punkdentro> 64 bit su asus
<Carlin0> occhio perchè lubuntu nella 18.10 non è lxde ma lxqt
<punkdentro> quindi?
<punkdentro> AH
<Carlin0> beh lxqt a mio parere è ancora un po immaturo
<punkdentro> sto installando lubuntu desktop quindi sono a posto
<punkdentro> ah
<punkdentro> cmq il discorso aggiornamenti? basteranno quelli fatti in lubuntu o dovro farlo anche su ubuntu?
<punkdentro> e daie...W: Errore nello scaricare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-release-upgrader/ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt_18.10.11.4_all.deb
<Carlin0> il sitema operativo è unico aggiorni quello aggiorni tutto
<punkdentro> grazie
<punkdentro> ciao qualcuno per favore sa come cambiare sessione da terminale? non si aprono le finestre di scelta sessione
<punkdentro> ho trovato dei comandi ma non funzionano da qui
<gigirock> punkdentro: che comandi
<punkdentro> exec qualcosa
<punkdentro> spe
<gigirock> punkdentro: per fare cosa, dove, come, quando
<punkdentro> no o mi servono dei comnadi per uscire da lubuntu e ricaricare ubuntu
<punkdentro> rientrare con ubuntu
<punkdentro> se chiedevi quai comandi mi servono
<gigirock> punkdentro: allora con calma: dove 6 adesso hai un sistema installato ?
<punkdentro> si
<punkdentro> ubuntu
<punkdentro> e ho installato lubuntu desktop
<punkdentro> ha scelto lubuntu da solo e non esce piu
<gigirock> punkdentro: ahhh come lo hai installato ?
<punkdentro> da synaptic
<punkdentro> o terminale
<punkdentro> lubuntu-desktop il pacchetto
<gigirock> punkdentro: come da tuo nick 6 1 casinista
<punkdentro> 1.2 gb di roba
<punkdentro> la guida dice di fare cosi
<gigirock> punkdentro: allora se termini la sessione ti ritroverai dove devi inserire la pass....
<punkdentro> no mi riapre lubuntu senza chiedere niente
<gigirock> punkdentro: a quel punto puoi scegliere quale lubuntu o ubuntu far partire
<punkdentro> eh magari
<punkdentro> mentre installava ci sono stati errori
<gigirock> punkdentro: un po' di Fede devi averla....
<punkdentro> gia fatto non va
<punkdentro> reinstallo openbox?
<gigirock> punkdentro: cosa non va
<punkdentro> si riapre ubuntu
<punkdentro> lubuntu scusa
<punkdentro> e' openbox che ti apre la finestra di scelta sessione no?
<gigirock> punkdentro: l'unico momento per scegliere quale ubuntu far partire e' quello
<punkdentro> eh lo so
<punkdentro> e' openbox?
<gigirock> punkdentro: no
<punkdentro> e cosa allora?
<punkdentro> dimmi che e' un pacchetto
<gigirock> se hai lubuntu si chiama ldme ... credo
<gigirock> punkdentro: aspe un attimo...
<punkdentro> ldm display manager
<punkdentro> ltsp
<gigirock> punkdentro: fai dal terminale ls /usr/share/xsessions | nc termbin.com 999
<punkdentro> ho come la sensazione che non potro mai passare da lubuntu a ubuntu e viceversa senza dover prima ripristinare aualcosa
<punkdentro> poi pastebin ok
<gigirock> bravo
<punkdentro> nulla?
<punkdentro> non esce nulla
<gigirock> punkdentro: fai dal terminale ls /usr/share/xsessions | nc termbin.com 9999
<punkdentro> nulla
<gigirock> guarda che i 9 son 4
<punkdentro> https://termbin.com/39s4
<gigirock> ok aspe punkdentro
<punkdentro> figo pastebin
<punkdentro> cosi
<gigirock> punkdentro: adesso se dai more /var/lib/AccountsService/users/punkdentro ti dice quale de si avviera' per default
<gigirock> punkdentro: ammesso che punkdentro e' il tuo username
<gigirock> punkdentro: cmq lubuntu come dici tu non lo hai installato
<punkdentro> qualcosa e' andato strto
<punkdentro> *** /var/lib/AccountsService/users/: directory ***
<punkdentro> e qualcosa e' successo
<punkdentro> vedo lubuntu alla partenza invece di lubuntu
<gigirock> lol
<punkdentro> e i programmi sono cambiati
<punkdentro> vabe invece di ubuntu
<punkdentro> pero c'e' ancora unuty mi sa
<gigirock> unity ?
<punkdentro> l'ambiente sembra identico a lubuntu
<punkdentro> si se si chiama cosi il sistema
<gigirock> tu vuoi lxde ? punkdentro
<punkdentro> insomma sembra ancora il desktop lubuntu
<punkdentro> no per fortuna ho installato tutto
<punkdentro> se andasse
<punkdentro> mi ha detto carlino che lxde non c'e piu
<punkdentro> ora c'e' lxqt
<gigirock> Carlin0: ne dice di fregnacce
<punkdentro> quindi sarebbe un conflitto
<gigirock> !info lxde
<ubot-it> lxde (source: lxde-metapackages): metapackage for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 10 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<gigirock> !info lxqt
<ubot-it> lxqt (source: lxqt-metapackages): Metapackage for LXQt. In component universe, is optional. Version 25 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 11 kB
<punkdentro> il mio scopo e' avere ubuntu perche'e ' l'unico a cui riesco a far andare la condivisione cartelle
<gigirock> punkdentro: condivisione con chi ?
<punkdentro> e lxde perche ubuntu e' troppo pesante
<punkdentro> cellulare chromecast....
<punkdentro> e tenere due pc clonati
<gigirock> punkdentro: and chicks 4 free
<punkdentro> vanno
<punkdentro> ma il sistema e' lento
<punkdentro> specie sull'altro pc
<punkdentro> va be sincronizzati
<gigirock> Carlin0: cioe' se installi lubuntu 18.10 usi in realta' lxqt ?
<punkdentro> cosi dice carlino
<gigirock> chennesoiouso cynnamon
<Carlin0> non lo dico io , è così
<punkdentro> gigi infama :)
<gigirock> Carlin0: ma i pacchi ci sono puoi installare lxde e lxqt nella stessa macchina ?
<punkdentro> infatti mi stavo chiedendo
<punkdentro> si puo installare lxqt?
<Carlin0> https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<gigirock> punkdentro: se ci dici che versione hai......
<Carlin0> Lubuntu and the first release of Lubuntu with LXQt as the default desktop environment,
<punkdentro> allora installo lxqt....ma dovrei farlo da ubuntu
<gigirock> punkdentro: se ci dici che versione hai......
<punkdentro> 18-10
<punkdentro> 64
<punkdentro> l'ultima
<punkdentro> appena scaricato
<gigirock> sudo apt install lxqt punkdentro
<punkdentro> di ubuntu
<punkdentro> da qui o da ubuntu?
<punkdentro> qui mi sa che non va nulla
<gigirock> punkdentro: qui cosa e' ?
<punkdentro> dovrebbe essere....lubuntu?
<gigirock> Carlin0: ma e' tuo amiko punkdentro ?
<punkdentro> dici che no?
<punkdentro> nono
<punkdentro> utonto
<punkdentro> provo a installare lxqt da qui allora?
<gigirock> punkdentro: prima fai sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade
<punkdentro> si dovrei averlo gia fattto
<punkdentro> ok grazie
<gigirock> punkdentro: ma non potevi installare lubuntu direttamente ?
<punkdentro> non va la rete
<punkdentro> gia fatto
<gigirock> punkdentro: che rete non va ?
<punkdentro> nulla
<punkdentro> le guide mi portano sempre a vicoli ciechi
<punkdentro> mancnao pacchetti
<gigirock> punkdentro: guide x cechi
<punkdentro> e io becco quello che trovo
<gigirock> trovi quello che becchi
<punkdentro> anche si
<gigirock> punkdentro: ma ti hanno buttato fuori dall'asilo di Torino ?
<punkdentro> ma pensi che sia fattibile che mi aiutate a configurare la rete?
<punkdentro> autodidatta
<gigirock> punkdentro: ma se parli con noi una rete ce l'hai
<punkdentro> la rete di casa
<punkdentro> condivisione cartelle
<gigirock> ahhhh
<punkdentro> lan
<punkdentro> va bene cosi?
<gigirock> per far andare chromecast......
<punkdentro> quello va come un treno
<punkdentro> nono
<punkdentro> chromecast dal cell
<punkdentro> e dal cell vedo le cartelle del pc
<gigirock> e....
<punkdentro> e mi vdo i film in tv
<punkdentro> e internet
<gigirock> sul cello ?
<punkdentro> chromecast proietta il cell sul tv
<punkdentro> e nel cell mando i film
<punkdentro> o tutto quello che voglio
<gigirock> che cosa complicata... perche' i film partono dal cell ?
<gigirock> ti mancano le h
<punkdentro> perche ci sono 30 metri di canalette tra tv e pc
<punkdentro> o senza acca...oppure
<gigirock> ah
<punkdentro> finito di sfottere?
<punkdentro> :)
<punkdentro> installo lxtq allora?
<gigirock> punkdentro: se non installi andiamo avanti fino a tardi....
<punkdentro> allora sperem
<gigirock> punkdentro: che la Forza sia con te
<gigirock> Carlin0: ma lxqt vuole lxdme ?
<gigirock> Carlin0: ma lxqt vuole *ldme ?
<punkdentro> non so
<punkdentro> ah
<Carlin0> usa lo stesso dm di kde a quanto ne so
<gigirock> io da quando mi han tolto mdm sono indignato
<gigirock> aspe...
<Carlin0> !info sddm
<ubot-it> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.0-1ubuntu7 (bionic), package size 615 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<gigirock> !info mdm
<ubot-it> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2.1build2 (bionic), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<punkdentro> ecco io avevo scelto gdm3
<punkdentro> mi pare
<punkdentro> non sddm
<gigirock> !info ldm
<ubot-it> ldm (source: ldm): LTSP display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.19-1 (bionic), package size 103 kB, installed size 409 kB
<Carlin0> punkdentro, gdm infatti è di gnome
<punkdentro> indovino sempre io
<punkdentro> ho letto che era meglio sddm...
<gigirock> Carlin0: perche' lxqt usera' qt direi,... ;)
<punkdentro> quindi non mi chiedera nulla?
<gigirock> punkdentro: chiede chiede tu scegli cose senza g
<punkdentro> ok
<punkdentro> non ha chiesto
<gigirock> si anche le guide dicono che non chiede.....
<gigirock> mdm permetteva di avere lo slideshow al login....
<gigirock> ma non esiste +
<gigirock> punkdentro: quindi hai installato ?
<punkdentro> ariecchime. e' apparso il login di ubuntu e poi e' partito lubuntu
<punkdentro> si
<gigirock> punkdentro: bene ti mandiamo il pin per la fattura elettronica
<gigirock> a proposito tutto il dike e' nei repo adesso....
<gigirock> !info dike
<ubot-it> Package dike does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> lol
<punkdentro> e di nuovo
<gigirock> no non è nei repo dike
<punkdentro> e di nuovo login di ubuntu
<Carlin0> punkdentro, ma al login devi scegliere
<punkdentro> no c'e' solo la finestra per la password e basta
<Carlin0> fai una foto e postala
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<punkdentro> ci sono dei pulsanti ma non vanno
<punkdentro> dme mando la foto?
<punkdentro> dove
<gigirock> imgur punkdentro
<punkdentro> ehm e come?
<punkdentro> pk
<punkdentro> ok
<gigirock> fai la foto con il cello poi la metti su imgur.com poi prendi il link che ne esce
<gigirock> punkdentro: fai dal terminale ls /usr/share/xsessions | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> Carlin0: oggi smanettavo una opensuse con niente aperto con kde free dice che 1.2 Gb ram sono impegnati
<punkdentro> https://imgur.com/a/lWpBPYE
<punkdentro> in effetti lubuntu-desktop risulta non installato...
<gigirock> punkdentro: premi su quella rotella dentata... mi pare oppure in alto a destra , dovresti poter scegliere il de che vuoi
<punkdentro> no non va nulla
<punkdentro> ehehehe
<gigirock> punkdentro: fai dal terminale ls /usr/share/xsessions | nc termbin.com 9999
<punkdentro> col touchpad
<punkdentro> ape
<punkdentro> aspe
<punkdentro> e infatti coi pulsanti e' andato
<punkdentro> ehm
<punkdentro> graxzie notte scappo
<punkdentro> vai e' una fucilata adesso
<punkdentro> spero vada ancora la rete
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-14
<punkdentro> Carlin0: scusa per ieri sera, cmq ora il pc velocissimo e la rete va sotto lubuntu, pero' siccome ho letto sulla guida che prima di passare a un'altro ambiente grafico occorre che il sistema originale sia ben aggiornato.... siamo sicuri che non sia buona cosa ogni tanto aggiornare ubuntu? e come faccio a sapere quando ci sono aggiornamenti per ubuntu?
<punkdentro> da  lubuntu
<punkdentro> mi si legge?
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> si
<punkdentro> grazie
<punkdentro> scusate per ieri sera carlino e gigi rock :) adesso e' velocissimo e la rete su lubuntu va, con sotto ubuntu
<punkdentro> pero' visto che la guida per passare al desktop di lubuntu da ubuntu diceva che prima di falro il sistema deve essere aggiornato, e mi sembra di aver sentito che ci sono sempre problemi a fare cambio desktop
<punkdentro> per cui siamo sicuri che non sia buona cosa ogni tanto andare su ubuntu e aggiornarlo? e come faccio a sapere da lubuntu se ci sono aggiornamenti per lubuntu?
<punkdentro> per ubuntu scusate
<punkdentro> aiut...sto facendo autoremove da ubuntu e mi sta togliendo un sacco di roba....
<punkdentro> si puo fare autoremove senza danni se hai un'altro desktop?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-15
<Plak> non riesco ad aggiornare Electrum al ultima versione 3.3.4 grazie
<Plak> dal sito ufficiale ovvio electrum.org
<David77> buondì: ieri sera, mai successo da quando installato nel 2017, il note 16.04.5 kernel 4.15.0-45-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu xfce non si spegne! faccio spegni ma ritornava dopo un po' la schermata di login. che fare? grazie
<David77> neanche shutdown o poweroff funzionavano. dai log noto l'ultima riga di ieri sera - systemd[1]: getty@tty1.service: Failed with result 'resources'. - e poi una serie di \00\00... ho dovuto spegnere brutalmente :( non vorrei mi risuccedesse
<Carlin0> David77, avvia col kernel vecchio
<Carlin0> David77, imho sulla 16.04 sarebbe bene usare il 4.4 che è il suo kernel originale
<David77> Carlin0 grazie. il kernel è stato aggiornato il 5/2 e da quel giorno non è mai successa questa cosa: è forse un bug conosciuto? ora ho già avviato con l'ultimo. oggi ho visto che c'è dkms da aggiornare
<Carlin0> David77, guarda il log di dpkg se ha aggiornato qualcosa ieri
<David77> non l'ho ancora aggiornato: mi è uscito oggi ora lo aggiorno. comunque il kernel non l'ho aggiornato io, lo ha aggiornato di default. linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 al 6/2017 era già alla 4.8 (iso della 16.04.2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack#hwe-16.04)
<Carlin0> eh appunto ha lo stack hwe
<Carlin0> ti ricordi che lo levammo da uno dei tuoi pc e  ti feci tornare al 4.4
<David77> si vero.... ma su questo non aveva mai fatto problemi fino a ieri sera :( ho installato con la 16.04.2 -> The 16.04.2 and newer point releases will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default for the desktop. Uffff
<Carlin0> a mio parere (da ignorante) questa cosa dello stack hwe invalida in parte la stabilità delle LTS
<David77> a dire il vero lo stavo pensando anche io visto che l'unico che ha tutti i 5 anni. quando lo installai ha messo non linux-generic ma linux-generic-hwe-16.04 ma era andato tutto alla perfezione fino a ieri sera. magari è solo un caso
<Carlin0> ma ieri ha aggiornato qualcosa ?
<David77> ieri non ha aggiornato nulla. ho solo installato un programma che ha fatto solo il Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index ma nulla che tocca la chiusura del sistema anche da poweroff o shutdown
<David77> l'ultimo aggiornamento era ieri l'altro 13 snapd + snap-confine + ubuntu-core-launcher
<Carlin0> e col kernel vecchio va tutto ?
<Carlin0> quell'aggiornamento sugli snap era di un grave bug che permetteva ad un utente normale di diventare root
<David77> capperi! cmq ora sono ancora su 4.15.0-45-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu se si blocca quando lo chiudo (ora non posso devo lavorare) al reboot vado con la 4.15.0-43.46 che è il precedente
<Carlin0> David77, se col vecchio kernel va tutto usa quello momentaneamente e vedi cosa succede col prossimo
<Carlin0> male che vada  resta da giocare la carta del 4.4
<David77> grazie Carlin0! farò così. certo che è stato all'improvviso visto che il 'nuovo' ha funzionato a dovere dal 5/2 a ieri. unica differenza è che ieri sera ho dovuto usare il wifi. magari è rimasto pending e non faceva chiudere ma faceva il reboot. oggi comunque attivo anche qui il REISUB
<David77> in caso di problemi è corretto che al posto di reisub posso mettere reisuo così non fa il reboot?
<David77> sul wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/MagicSysReq non parla del 99-sysctl.conf: ma la semplice modifica di sysrq se non erro vale solamente fino al prossimo reboot o sbaglio? se si sarebbe da modificare?
<liant> salve, ho un vecchio acer aspire 1640 con su ubuntu .non so cosa ho combinato ma non mi riconosce piu' il lettore cd rom
<David77> liant nel senso che se metti un cd/dvd non ti fa vedere il contenuto?
<Carlin0> liant, pc vecchio potrebbe tranquillamente essere morto il masterizzatore
<liant> non mi fa vedere il contenuto
<Carlin0> o magari solo sporco
<liant> ma con  brasero  posso espellere il cd
<liant> ricordo di aver cancellato una cartella del cd tempo fa
<David77> che cartella? di sistema con sudo? se si quale? hai provato con un cd per esempio di musica?
<liant> puo darsi non ricordo...con un cd musica non ho provato
<David77> ho detto un cd di musica perché non è masterizzato e generalmente più duraturo. magari è solo quel media. se parte la musica vuol dire che è colpa del cd dove non vedi il contenuto
<liant> provo
<liant> non si avvia
<eugenio_> ciao, ho problemi con la connessione HDMI alla TV, qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
<christian33> Salve, ho visto che è stata rilasciata la versione di ubuntu 18.04.2, la mia domanda è: io ho la versione 18.04.1 riceverò la nuova versione automaticamente?
<Carlin0> christian33, basta che fai i normali aggiornamenti
<christian33> li ho fatti ed al momento mi dice che non sono presenti aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> christian33, lsb_release -a cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> cmq alle volte da un server all'altro ci passa un giorno
<christian33> Description: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Carlin0> visto ?
<Carlin0> hai già aggiornato
<christian33> si evidentemente ha aggiornato e non me ne sono accorto, grazie :)
<christian33> un'altra domanda, ogni volta che avvio il PC ed avvio chrome mi chiede di sbloccare il portachiavi
<christian33> esiste un modo per ovviare a questa cosa?
<David77> christian33 penso che devi andare su Accessori > Password e chiavi > Login. ma non avendo chrome non ti so dire
<christian33> David77 sono stato anche li, ma non trovo nulla che mi permetta di ovviare al "problema"
<David77> prendilo con le pinze ciò che dico o, meglio, aspetta qualcuno che ha chrome: modifica password e poi lasciarla in bianco? imho. non mi prendo responsabilità ;) poi sembra più un argomento per la #ubuntu-it-chat
<christian33> vabbè non ti preoccupare, grazie lo stesso David77
<Carlin0> in effetti la si lasciava in bianco per risolvere quel problema , il fatto è che dopo messa la pass non so dove possa cambiarla perchè non uso gnome
<David77> penso sia su Accessori > Password e chiavi > Login > Modifica password
<David77> visto anche https://askubuntu.com/questions/495957/how-to-disable-the-unlock-your-keyring-popup
<Christian79> Buona sera a Tutti, posso chiedere aiuto per un problema con un vecchio netbook con ubuntu?
<Christian79> premetto che un neofita, il problema è che mi è stato regalato un vecchio asus ee pc con ubuntu, che pero purtroppo non sono capace di utilizzare, vorrei cancellare ubuntu per installrci sopra windows xp che ho su cd e ho gia portato su chiavetta, non riesco pero ad impostare correttamente il boot in quanto non riconosce la chiavetta, qualcuno ha t
<Christian79> empo e voglia di aiutarmi e spiegarmi passo-passo perfavore?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-16
<ee2019> ciao a tutti
<ee2019> ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere questo problema
<ee2019> https://pastebin.com/ZKAFs4FB
<Mr_Pan> ee2019> sarebbe ?
<Mr_Pan> !info wpscan
<ubot-it> Package wpscan does not exist in bionic
<ee2019> Mr_Pan: ho fatto un upgrade della distibuzione e wpscan ha smesso di funzionare
<Mr_Pan> ee2019> non é nei repo .... qui diamo supporto solo a programmi che si trovano nei repository ufficiali
<ee2019> ah chiaro
<Mr_Pan> !chat | ee2019
<ubot-it> ee2019: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ee2019> grazie
<liant> buon pomeriggio,  il sistema operativo linux non mi riconosce il lettore cd del notebook,grazie
<liant> da terminale ,con questo comando il lettore viene espulso  "eject cdrom"
<liant> aiuto
<liant> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<kalador75> hi all
<sacarde> ciao
<gigirock> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Carlin0> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-17
<punkdentro>  raga non so configurare samba e ho un pc troppo lento per ubuntu, cosi ho installato ubuntu e lxtq, la rete va e il pc e' veloce
<punkdentro> lxqt opss
<punkdentro> mi si legge?
<punkdentro> mi si legge?
<punkdentro> ora o anche prima?
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> ti si legge
<Mr_Pan> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Mr_Pan> qui trovi le info necessarie
<punkdentro> la rete va vedo anche il pc sulla tv con rygel
<punkdentro> cosa uso per tenere due pc clonati? clonezilla?
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> clonati in che senso  ?
<Mr_Pan> vuoi clonare un intero pc su un altro simile per caratteristiche ?   clonezilla
<punkdentro> eh infatti
<punkdentro> anche per determinate cartelle
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> se i pc sono nella stessa rete ... samba ... cartella condivisa e sincroniizzi
<Mr_Pan> magari con 2 righe di script messe in crontab ...
<punkdentro> cmq per voi quello che ho detto di ubuntu e lxqt e' acqua calda, ma credo che per gli utonti sia utilissimo
<punkdentro> utonti come me
<punkdentro> eh con gli script sono a zero
<punkdentro> clonzilla non tiene le cartelle sincronizzate?
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> clonezilla crea immagini di un pc e le riporta su un altro non puoi usarlo per sincronizzare cartelle "AL VOLO"
<punkdentro> unison?
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> sarebbe ?
<punkdentro> quindi per i pacchetti me lo scordo
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> cosa vuoi fare esattamente?
<punkdentro> un programma di backup sincronia...
<punkdentro> ho due pc
<punkdentro> quello veloce lo userei io quando non lo usa la mia compagna
<punkdentro> quando lo usa lei io passerei a quello lento ma lo vorrei aggiornato col primo
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> la sequenza delle oprazioni da fare e': pc nella stessa rete (si pingano)   installazione di samba client su uno e server su l'altro   creazione di cartella condivisa sul server
<punkdentro> dovrei tenere aggiornati qbittorrent, bookmark, cartelle, aggiornamenti, perche prevedo d usare saltuariamente quello lento, posta e' su internet...
<Mr_Pan> se i 2 pc sono sempre accessi allora il client lavorera'direttamente sull acartella condivisa dal server ... in caso contrario il client lo fai lavorare su cartella locale e poi 1,2,3 volte al giorno con crontab un comando rsync fai sincrnizzare
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> bookmark nessun problema sia che usi chrome sia che usi firefox .. ti crei un profilo e ci pensa lui a tenere tutto aggiornato
<punkdentro> cartella locale e cartella condivisa sono due cose diverse?
<punkdentro> ehm---
<Mr_Pan> punkdentro> mi sa che devi dare una letta a qualcosa e crearti una base di conoscenza altrimenti resta complicato aiutarti
<punkdentro> va be' io condivido gia' cartelle, per cartella locale intendi cmq una cartella condivisa, quando l'altro pc e' spento no?
<punkdentro> ah script intentevi un lanciatore?
<punkdentro> va be' lascia perdere
<punkdentro> adesso mi dice problema programmi di sistema sull'altro pc... potete fare qualcosa?
<punkdentro> non l'ho segnalato perche' immagino sia colpa mia
<punkdentro> cmq riesco a condividere cartelle sulla tv.... ma non le cartelle di rete ehm :) se qualcuno ha pazienza e voglia...
<punkdentro> con rygel
<Mr_Pan> !info rygel
<ubot-it> rygel (source: rygel): GNOME UPnP/DLNA services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.36.1-1 (bionic), package size 521 kB, installed size 2754 kB
<punkdentro> non me le fa aggiungere nelle preferenze di rigel
<punkdentro> dalla guida sembra un programma complicatissimo, ma se installi ANCHE  la gui delle preferenze basta attivare la condivisione dlna
<punkdentro> che manco so cosa significhi :)
<gigipiga> non riesco a far vedere a ubuntu il wifi del mio portatile hp
<gigipiga> qualcunosa darmi la stringa da mettere nel terminale? grazie
<Carlin0> gigipiga,che scheda wifi hai ?
<gigipiga> quella integrata nel pc
<Carlin0> bravo , marca e modello ?
<gigipiga> come lo vedo?
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | gigipiga
<ubot-it> gigipiga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<gigipiga> nel terminale?scivo lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> certo e poi riporti quello che esce nel pastebin
<gigipiga> comandi ispci non trovato
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla così no sbagli comando
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net
<gigipiga> prrovare sudo apt install nome deb
<RootCern> Ciao, qualcuno di voi sa se è possibile installare rootCern su ubuntu 18.04
<RootCern> ?
<Mr_Pan> !info rootcern
<ubot-it> Package rootcern does not exist in bionic
<gigipiga> sonoentrato con gigipiga1
<Mr_Pan> RootCern> qui diamo supporto solo ai programmi presenti nei repo ufficili ... rootcern non lo e'..
<Mr_Pan> comunque sul sito trovi tutte le info per compilarlo
<Mr_Pan> gigipiga> no
<Carlin0> gigipiga,sto aspettando qui che mi fai vedere il risultato del comando che ti ho dato
<RootCern> Ah ok scusatemi, posso solo chiedere su che sito?
<gigipiga> carlin0 mi puoi rimandare la stringa su gigipiga1 per favore
<gigipiga> cosi lo faccio dal portatile
<Mr_Pan> https://root.cern.ch/
<gigipiga> scarico root?
<gigipiga> dal portatile?
<AngelKde>  Salve a tutti e scusate se interrompo gigipiga: hai bisogno di un software scentifico modulare ?
<gigipiga> Carlin0 ci sei ancora?
<Albert01961> Carlin0 mi rimandi la stringa da mattere nel teminale che faccio copia incolla e ti dico? grazie
<gigipiga> Albert01961 lspci | grep -i net
<gigipiga> network controller Broadcom Limited BCM34142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<gigipiga> Carlin0 ti ho mandato la risposta del terminale
<gigipiga> e ora che so la scheda che devo fare?
<Carlin0> gigipiga,sei connesso via cavo col pc ?
<gigipiga> col pc si
<AngelKde> gigipiga:  scusami ma hai problemi con la scheda wifi ?
<gigipiga> col portatile con chiavetta
<Carlin0> un attimo ...
<gigipiga> il portatile non vede il wifi
<gigipiga> ci ho messo una chiavetta usb per connetterlo
<AngelKde> se non sbaglio qui hai qualcosa che ti puo aiutare pero chiedi sempre a Carlino se puo andare
<AngelKde> https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<Albert01961> puo andare Carlin0?
<Carlin0> gigipiga,sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> e poi riavvii
<Carlin0> AngelKde,abbiamo il wiki in italiano :P
<Albert01961> ci provo grazie
<Carlin0> !bcm | AngelKde
<ubot-it> AngelKde: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<AngelKde> Carlin0:  e che ormai vado di inglese XD
<Albert01961> Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Albert01961> Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Albert01961> non ci capisco nulla!!!!!
<Carlin0> Albert01961,hai incollato il comando che ti ho dato ?
<gigipiga> si
<Albert01961> si
<Carlin0> ha scaricato i driver o no ?
<Albert01961> sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> ha scaricato i driver o no ?
<Albert01961> no
<Carlin0> metti la risposta in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Albert01961
<ubot-it> Albert01961: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Albert01961> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Albert01961>  Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [103c:2232]
<Albert01961>  Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<Albert01961>  Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<Albert01961>  Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 255
<Albert01961>  Region 0: Memory at fe900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=32K]
<brennino> Salve a tutti, ho notato che gksu non è più supportato. pkexec mi chiede costantemente la password per eseguire comandi con privilegi elevati e non la salva più in sessione come gksu
<gigipiga> perchè son stato espulso come Albert0?
<Carlin0> gigipiga,perchè hai flooddato invece di fare come ti ho detto
<gigipiga> non sono pratico scusatemi
<gigipiga> come attivo pastebin?
<brennino> volevo sapere se era sicuro per il mio utente (che naviga normalmente con firefox) mettere nelle regole in localauthority per active "yes"
<Carlin0> basta leggere cmq da alberto scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> e rientri
<brennino> per eseguire comandi come il file manager o l'emulatore del terminale
<gigipiga> sono un disastro
<gigipiga> non trovo il cancelletto
<Carlin0> per il # alt/gr + à
<brennino> ho pensato che, se per qualche motivo, qualcuno eseguisse qualche exploit sulla mia macchina tramite la navigazione in internet il processo avrebbe come utente "brennino" e, tramite pkexec, avrebbe quindi permessi root sulla macchina... cosa che con gksu non avveniva in quanto il sistema chiedeva almeno una volta la password
<gigipiga> ce l'ho fatta :D
<Carlin0> Albert01961,metti il comando nel terminale
<Carlin0> sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Albert01961> sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<Carlin0> e poi metti la risposta nel pastebin , leggi cosa dice il bot
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<AngelKde> brennino:  scusami ma ancoro non ho capito che cosa ti serve
<Carlin0> manco io brennino cmq una cosa è certa : eseguire ff da root è assai pericoloso
<Albert01961> fatto
<Carlin0> Albert01961,il link ?
<Albert01961> impossibile impostare il blocco...
<Albert01961> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q7RnG6M4WV/
<AngelKde> e poi come dice Carlin0 e certo pero brennino puoi usare sempre gedit per aprire file in modo root
<Carlin0> Albert01961,hai software center o altre cose aperte ?
<brennino> cerco di riassumere la richiesta, ho scritto nella directory /etc/localauthority/50-local questo file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SsQ44zMPpC/
<Albert01961> si lo chiudo'
<Albert01961> fatto
<Carlin0> Albert01961,chudi e dai di nuovo il comando
<Albert01961> ok
<Carlin0> chiudi*
<Albert01961> stessa risposta di prima
<brennino> questo mi permette di aprire nemo come root tramite il mio normale utente ma non prevede l'immissione di alcuna password. Se uso admin_auth_keep invece me la chiede ogni volta che provo ad aprire nemo con "pkexec nemo". La mia domanda è: 1- è possibile con pkexec salvare per tutta la sessione x la password per evitare di ridigitarla come facevo con gksu? 2 - se non è possibile è sicura la configurazione che h
<brennino> o fatto senza immissione di password?
<brennino> (in caso di exploit via web il processo avrebbe lo stesso utente di firefox che con pkexec avrebbe il controllo della macchina in teoria)
<Carlin0> Albert01961,proverei una cosa ... riavvia il pc e poi dai il comando
<Albert01961> mi ha chiesto la password
<Albert01961> ok ti dico
<Carlin0> metti la tua pass Albert01961
<Carlin0> aspè
<Carlin0> metti la tua pass Albert01961
<Albert01961> si
<Albert01961> dove?
<Carlin0> anche se non la vedi scrivila e dai invio
<Carlin0> nel terminale  ?
<Albert01961> l ho fatto
<Carlin0> scarica roba ?
<Carlin0> !info nemo
<ubot-it> nemo (source: nemo): File manager and graphical shell for Cinnamon. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.5-1 (bionic), package size 982 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<Albert01961> provo a riavviare?
<Carlin0> Albert01961,ha scaricato ?
<Albert01961> niente sempre la stessa risposta
<Carlin0> prova a riaviare
<Albert01961> ok. grazie
<gigipiga> sto riavviando
<Carlin0> quando si avvia apri solo la chat e il terminale
<Carlin0> gigipiga,ma che versione di ubuntu è?
<gigipiga> dkms uninstall completed
<Carlin0> eh ?
<gigipiga> your sistem has UEFI Secure Boot enabled
<Carlin0> devi disabilitare il secure boot si uefi
<gigipiga> come?
<gigipiga> da bios?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gigipiga> ci provo, grazie della pazienza
<Carlin0> e dopo riprova con l'installazione dei driver
<brennino> credo che sostituerò il file manager con l'editor di testo come indicato e per il momento userò semplicemente sudo senza regole policykit. Grazie
<gigipiga> ho 3 opzioni
<gigipiga> boot maneger UEFI - ubuntu
<gigipiga> boot maneger UEFI Windows
<gigipiga> boot EFI file
<gigipiga> quale scelgo 1?
<gigipiga> 1 no, parte ubuntu
<gigipiga> provo 3?
<gigipiga> acpi (PNPa03,0)...
<gigipiga> sto diventando scemo
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace non ho uefi non so aiutarti su quello , ma leggi la guida
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gigipiga> ho disabilitato secure boot da uefi e adesso?
<gigipiga> sudo apt -y install bcmwl-kernel-source
<gigipiga> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q7RnG6M4WV/
<gigipiga> gigirock puoi aiutarmi?
<iperbole> Ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu sopra alla versione precedente(in dualboot con windows)  al riavvio però parte solo windows senza darmi la possibilità di scelta. come faccio?
<iperbole> inoltre non riesco a cambiare nessuna voce nei menu uefi, vorrei disabilitare fast boot ma non ci riesco
<Plak> ciao come posso disinstallare un programma che non trovo in lista installati.. ?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come si fa a vedere il dettaglio di un errore quando appare la finestra: "problema a un programma di sistema" e da scelta "annulla" o "segnala" ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-10
<disastro> Buonasera
<disastro> posso chiedere un aiuto , sono nel posto giusto?
<it-32> ciao a tutti
<it-32> una piccola domanda e possibile abilitare come protezione wifi wpa3 su ubuntu?
<Mauro81> Salve, ho appena installato ubuntu mate sul sencondo pc che monta una r9 290, volevo installare i driver e il software radeon, ho provato a scaricarlo dal sito ufficiale ma quando lo vado a eseguire mi da' errore...
<Mauro81> nessuno sa' aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-11
<kontiki10> Aiuto! Sono un anziano autodidatta neofita di Linux-Ubuntu (18.04.3 LTS. Dall'aggiornamento all'ultima versione: 8.56.0.103, l'audio di Skype è terrificante e non si può usare. Non solo, ma c'è un paradosso: ho Skype sul computer, ma se provo a disinstallarlo, non lo trovo più, nè su Ubuntu Software, nè da nessuna altra parte! Grazie, Mario
<kontiki10> PC Acer Aspire All-in-one Z3-115
<vitodoc> kontiki10: skype lo scarichi dal suo sito https://www.skype.com/it/get-skype/
<Kontiki> Affermativo.
<vitodoc> Non era una domanda, lo devi scaricare e successivamente installare.
<Kontiki> Ma non è usabile, nel senso cvhe funziona perfettamente, ma dall'altra parte sentono malissimo/nulla!
<Kontiki> Hoappunto quello, sul computer!
<Kontiki> Scaricato e installato.
<vitodoc> Dovresti provare a rimuovre la cartella di configurazione. Se è in esecuzione, terminalo, poi apri il terminale e scrivi: rm -r .config/skypeforlinux.
<Kontiki> E ora, non me lo fa disinstallare!
<Kontiki> Grazie, lo faccio!
<vitodoc> Hai scaricato il pacchetto deb vero ?
<Kontiki> Sì
<Kontiki> Il terminale mi risponde che il file non esiste!
<vitodoc> Hai fatto copia incolla del comando ?
<Kontiki> Ovvio
<vitodoc> scrivi locate skype e trova la cartella di configurazione
<vitodoc> nella home ovviamen
<Kontiki> Sta cercando..
<vitodoc> sei sicuro che il problema della audio dipenda da te ?  Hai provato a fare il test audio di skype ?
<Kontiki> Sì, più volte, da più installazioni. Ora Skype non si disinstalla più, perchè non risulta da nessuna parte, benchè lo abbia funzionante, (aparte l'orribile audio)
<Kontiki> Locate Skype: finora nulla!
<vitodoc> se dai sudo apt autoremove skype non te lo rimuove ?
<vitodoc> sudo apt autoremove skypeforlinux
<Kontiki> Provo subito
<Kontiki> Bravo, bravissimo! Il secondo comando ha funzionato!
<vitodoc> hai torvato la cartella di conf ?
<Kontiki> Dove la cerco? Mi spiego: ho 77 anni e sono autodidatta, ho qualche difficoltà, se la cose si fanno molto professionali:
<vitodoc> ridai locate skypeforlinux, seleziona tutto il listato, copialo, e incollalo su pastebin, https://paste.ubuntu.com/ clicca su paste, copia il link che ti da e incollalo qui.
<Kontiki> Ora, pur con molta gratitudine per avermi risolto una parte cospicua del problema, ti lascerei e rimanderei ad altra sede la risoluzione, chiamo qualcuno di esperto!). Saluti e ancora grazie tantissimo, Buona giornata, (Tengo buono l'ultimo tuo suggerimento)
<vitodoc> di niente
<vitodoc> ciao
<Trix> Buongiorno
<Trix> ho installato ubuntu mate su una r9 290, non riesco pero' ad installare i driver della scheda ne il software radeon, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<vitodoc> apri il terminale e scrivi: ubuntu-driver devices , nella lista che ti esce installa il driver che ti serve
<Trix> ok provo attimo che ti dico
<Carlin0> Trix, le schede vide amd/ati non necessitano di driver proprietari
<Trix> quindi funziona gia' cosi'? posso usarla anche per testare giochi?.. non ci devo giocare ovviamente ma vorrei provare che tutto funzionasse
<Carlin0> bhe se funziona dovresti essertene accorto credo
<Trix> ora mi da' schermo nero lol
<Carlin0> ma hai pasticciato tu o lo faceva subito dopo installato ?
<Trix> allora dopo l'installazione ha iniziato gli aggiornamenti, nelle varie stringhe ogni tanto usciva un errore legato alla scheda video
<Trix> poi ho spento e ho riacceso ora e da' schermo nero
<Carlin0> ed hai solo aggiornato o hai fatto altro ?
<Trix> ho notato che prima di spegnere mi e' uscita una finestra del sistema che mi avvertiva che qualcosa non andava e se volevo reportare la cosa
<Trix> solo aggiornato e installato programmi
<Trix> dal app center diciamo cosi'
<Trix> ma tipo , vlc , chrome ecc... niente di strano
<Carlin0> chrome non c'è nel software center
<Trix> ho usato quello di mate con icona a stampella
<Trix> non ricordo come si chiama
<Carlin0> hai scaricato roba dal web e l'hai installata
<Trix> no no l'ho preso proprio da mate
<Trix> spetta vedo se riesco dirti meglio
<Trix> si chiama software boutique
<Carlin0> Trix, la 18.04 o la 19.10 ?
<Trix> ma e' di mate non l'ho installato io
<Trix> 19.10
<Carlin0> Trix, ma cmq chrome non c'è
<Trix> si
<Trix> l'ho scaricato da la'
<Trix> anceh perche' non saprei come installarlo altrimenti
<Carlin0> !info chrome eoan
<ubot-it> Package chrome does not exist in eoan
<Trix> guarda faccio partire la live e ti faccio lo screen
<Trix> l'ho preso da la'
<Trix> https://gyazo.com/4fbe2ddc7dd165fa3f5aae09c8094f24
<Trix> gaurda questa l'ho presa dalla rete... c'e' chrome
<Trix> nella lista internet
<Carlin0> Trix, ieri tu col nick Mauro81 dicevi di avere scaricato i drive rora non è più così ..
<Trix> li ho solo scaricati
<Trix> nn so' come installarli
<Trix> e oggi mi ha dato schermo nero
<Trix> a meno che non si installano da soli
<Carlin0> ma hai provato e hai fatto pasticci
<Trix> no
<Carlin0> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/02/10/%23ubuntu-it.txt il canale è loggato
<Trix> e non ha installato nulla
<Carlin0> cmq amen quando ti decidi a raccontarla giusta forse potremo aiutarti
<Trix> se leggi HO PROVATO
<Trix> non ho installato
<Trix> anche perche' non so come si installano
<Trix> con il pacchetto
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<davide> Salve, volevo sapere se è possibile installare Jaws su Ubuntu, che è il programma che permette l'utilizzo del PC ai ciechi
<MoL0ToV> ciao io vado
<elioweb> ciao a tutti,ho scaricato ubuntu 64 ma non trovo la iso per mettere su virtual box
<elioweb> come devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> elioweb> hai la iso usa quella per metterla su virtualbox ...
<Mr_Pan> non ti serve altro
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-12
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<fabrizio-00> buongiorno a tutti, chiedo venia per la mia incompetenza, ho tuttora ubuntu 14.04, scaduta, vorrei upgrade al 16.04, purtroppo l'ultima volta mi morì il sistema e faticai per ritrovare i dati.mi chiedevo come ripristinare il sistema in caso di errore, o come copiare l'immagine attuale per ripristinarla senza perdere niente
<vitodoc> ciao fabrizio-00, hai vari modi per creare un backup del systema. Puoi usare systemback, timeshift, o creare un immagine dell'intero disco con dd a riga di comando.
<fabrizio-00> ciao vitodoc, quindi se creo un immagine dd posso ripristinare il sistema con comando da terminale?
<vitodoc> Per minimazzare i problemi durante l'avanzameno devi rimuovere ppa esterni aggiunti e relativi software installati. Gli reinstallerai successivamente.
<vitodoc> sì certo
<fabrizio-00> ok, beh, ad oggi a parte programmi di lavoro tipo inkscape, tweak, etc io non ho messo altro che i vari aggiornamenti. come faccio a vedere i ppa che ci sono? e quali eventualmente eliminare?
<QuarxSiO2> apri la funzione "sorgenti software" dal menu
<QuarxSiO2> e poi la tab software aggiuntivi o repo aggiuntivi
<vitodoc> Solo tu puoi sapere se hai aggiuto ppa esterni. Comunque se li hai aggiunti li trovi in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<fabrizio-00> ok immagino troverò post sul dd che spiegano il processo, me li cerco, e cercherò di capire quali ppa eliminare. ti ringrazio vitodoc
<vitodoc> fabrizio-00: Se aspetti ad aprile esce la nuova 20.04lts
<vitodoc> ti fai un backup dei tuoi dati e installi da zero
<fabrizio-00> rischioso per un asus datato come il mio...credo che faccio meglio a mettere la 16.04 per adesso
<vitodoc> capisco... magari la provi in live e se funziona tutto decidi tu se instalrla o meno :)
<fabrizio-00> grazie :)
<Carlin0> fabrizio-00, ma tienia cnhe conto che con la 16.04 tra un anno sarai punto a capo , tenta almeno la 18.04
<Carlin0> anche*
<Davi> Buongiorno ho un pc portatile HP 64 bit con memoria ram di 4 gb . Ho intenzione di installare ubuntu versione 18.04 in dual boot con Windows 10. Potrei incorrere in problemi?
<vitodoc> No
<vitodoc> segui questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<Davi> Grazie mille
<LAuraAlexandri> Ciao a tutti, non mi fa scaricare Ubuntu 18.04.3 dal sito di Ubuntu, mi dice Not found.
<LAuraAlexandri> E' probabile che sia stata eliminata dai server di Ubuntu per fare spazio alla versione 18.04.4?
<vitodoc> riprova più tardi
<LAuraAlexandri> Ok, riprovo più tardi. Era perché mi è arrivata la RX 580 10 minuti fa e sopporta solo Ubuntu 18.04.3 e volevo provarla. Ora ho ubuntu 19 installato ma i driver non sono compatibili
<vitodoc> bella scheda
<vitodoc> 8gb?
<LAuraAlexandri> Nitro + 8 GB Special Edition
<vitodoc> mi sembra strano che i driver non siano compatibili
<sardonico> come solo la 18.04?
<LAuraAlexandri> Sul sito AMD dice al massimo Ubuntu 18.04.3, e io ho 19.04
<sardonico> ma non devi scaricare il driver dal sito
<LAuraAlexandri> Non so se va anche con 18.04.4 che solo questo lo vedo sul sito
<sardonico> usa il gestore driver di Ubuntu
<LAuraAlexandri> Dai driver aggiuntivi di Ubuntu dice che non ha trovato niente
<sardonico> io ce l'ho sul mio pc di casa e va anche su 19.10
<vitodoc> Con la 20.04 che uscirà ad aprile sicuramente non ci saranno problemi di driver in quanto dal kernel 5.4 hanno introdotto maggior supporto per le schede amd
<sardonico> la RX580 usa i driver open
<LAuraAlexandri> Sì ma a me non gli trova dal gestore driver di Ubuntu
<LAuraAlexandri> Forse devo aggiungere qualche sorgente esterna per i driver ?
<vitodoc> LAuraAlexandri: come ti ha ben detto sardonico i driver sono open e non dovresti avere problemi. Hai riscontrato qualche problema ?
<sardonico> dovresti avere già gli amdgpu installati
<sardonico> non serve altro
<LAuraAlexandri> forse devo reinstallare il sistema?
<LAuraAlexandri> A me dai driver ubuntu non me li trova
<LAuraAlexandri> Non so se metto 18.04.4 va o server x forza 18.04.3 come dal sito di AMD-.
<LAuraAlexandri> *serve
<sardonico> la 580 funziona out-of-the-box con Ubuntu
<sardonico> non devi fare altro
<sardonico> anche su 19.04/19.10
<LAuraAlexandri> forse xk avevo una vecchia HD5670 installata prima?
<Carlin0> LAuraAlexandri, ma il vide va ?
<Carlin0> LAuraAlexandri, ma il video va ?
<LAuraAlexandri> Si si vede ma non la installa come si deve
<Carlin0> da cosa lo deduci ?
<LAuraAlexandri> non ha opencl abilitato e mi da una lista di errori al avvio con PCI-E
<vitodoc> LAuraAlexandri: fai presto a vedere che driver è in uso con il comando sudo lshw -c display
<LAuraAlexandri> mo riavvio che sono in Windows e provo magari risolviamo :)
<LAuraAlexandri> Eccomi qua, mi dice al avvio PCIe BUS Error ecc.-....
<vitodoc> na il sistema si avvia o rimane bloccato ?
<LAuraAlexandri> si avvia sono dentro ora
<LAuraAlexandri> Sui driver aggiuntivi mi dice nessun driver aggiuntivo trovato
<sardonico> non è un driver aggiuntivo
<vitodoc> sudo lshw -c display |grep driver  e controlla che driver sta usando
<LAuraAlexandri> configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0
<sardonico> è giusto così
<sardonico> i driver aggiuntivi sono quelli proprietari
<Carlin0> e amd usa gli open
<sardonico> quella scheda io l'ho scelta apposta perché va con i driver open
<LAuraAlexandri> come posso sapere se è installata bene, come prima cosa non vedo OpenCl attivo
<LAuraAlexandri> Su info sistema vedo: Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.33.0, 5.3.0-40-generic, LLVM 9.0.0)
<vitodoc> glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<LAuraAlexandri> https://pastebin.com/aRFGfpqs
<vitodoc> va bene così
<LAuraAlexandri> ok, ora come attivo OpenCl?
<LAuraAlexandri> se installo OpenCL così " install mesa-opencl-icd " funzionerà oppure potrei avere problemi?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-13
<miiper> Buongiorno. Sto provando ad installare ubuntu mate 18.04 da usb su un vecchio pc dove prima c'era xbuntu 18.04 ma che da un giorno all'altro non si è più avviato. Il problema è che dopo aver selezionato la lingua e selezionato sia di provare senza installazione e/o di installare mate mi diventa lo schermo nero con il cursore. Cosa c'è che non va? G
<miiper> razie. Michele
<Carlin0> miiper, che cpu ha ? che scheda video ? quanta ram ?
<miiper> Asus X50SR-AP049C, processore Penryn Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 da 2.26 GHz, 4GB di memoria RAM DDR2 ed un comparto grafico dedicato ATI Mobility Radeon HD3470 da 512MB
<miiper> hard disk con capienza di 250GB
<Carlin0> miiper, e come hai preparato la usb ? con che programma ?
<miiper> rufus
<miiper> prima che lo schermo diventi nero appare il logo mate (quello verde) con i pallini e poi il nulla
<Carlin0> è strano ... hai controllato che la iso non sia corrotta ?
<miiper> si ho fatto un chksum
<miiper> e la iso è donwlodata dal portale....potrei provare con un'atra installazione tipo xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> si ma alle volte durante in trsferimento il file si può corrompere
<miiper> ok proverò a fare una nuova installazione. Grazie 1000
<Carlin0> potresti anche provare a rifare la chiavetta con etcher , anche se dubito sia quello il problema
<miiper> proverò anche quello....grazie
<Carlin0> !etchaer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'etchaer'
<Carlin0> ops
<miiper> :)
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<ilTeto> Buongiorno, non riesco ad aggiungere la stampante Lexmark al mio acer travelmate6592, uso Ubuntu 16.04LTS. Fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava, ora non la vede più potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<Morghana> 'Ngiorno :-)
<Morghana> Posso chiedere consiglio?
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Morghana> Quale distribuzione mi consigliate per dual boot con Macbook air 2018?
<nera> sera.
<nera> domanda facile (spero). ho aggihyunto una sderuire di temi
<nera> domanda (spero) facile. ho aggiunto una serie di temi Yaru, applicati correttamente etc. unico dilemma... i colori prescelti non vengono applicati prima del completo avvio. cioè, ad esempio, i contorni della finestra di log all'avvio sono sempre arancio, anzichè blu come viene applicato dopo. come procedo? grazie.
<nera> ...non ne ha voglia nessuno? :-(
<Mr_Pan> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Mr_Pan> nera> non si capisce cosa ti serve
<nera> Mr-Pan applicare il tema da subito, non dopo il log di avvio.
<Mr_Pan> nera> !tab
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Carlin0> nera, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<nera> ...lo so Carlin0... scusa, ma pensavo fosse una c...ataa...
<Carlin0> dovresti chiedere a chi ha fatto quei temi
<nera> no... lo fa anche con altri presenti nei repo. qualcuno di voi mi aveva già risolto il problema, inpassato
<nera> in buona sostanza... la mia domanda è: come applico un tema PRIMA dello splash. di default, i temi (tutti) vengono applicati DOPO il log di avvio.
<lele_colly_verou> raga
<lele_colly_verou> vi odio ok
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-14
<federico> dopo aver scaricato ubunto, cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> !installazione | federico
<ubot-it> federico: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> la solita fretta ...
<Mr_Pan> li fai scappare !!!
<Carlin0> lol
<sardonico> ma lui chiedeva di Ubunto
<Carlin0> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la 'u' finale!
<Carlin0> Lol
<sardonico> :D
<ilTeto> Buonasera, non riesco a collegare la stampante di rete con Cups, non mi apre nessuna pagina, mi dice sempre "non trovato" dove ho sbagliato? Tra l'altro non riesco nemmeno ad installare la stampate tramite usb, aiuto!
<tallfi> Carlin0: come va
<Mr_Pan> tallfi> ok grazie
<tallfi> esco?
<Mr_Pan> tallfi> e che ne so decidi tu  ?   che ti serve ?
<tallfi> leggo
<Mr_Pan> tallfi> questo é il canale ufficiale di supporto
<Mr_Pan> e'loggato
<Mr_Pan> e non possiamo inquinarlo con discussioni che esulano dal supporto
<Mr_Pan> per le chiacchiere puoi usare #ubuntu-it-chat
<Morghana> Ciao a tutti!
<Morghana> Mi occorre aiuto per installare Ubuntu direttamente su partizione Macbook air
<ilTeto> Buonasera non so più cosa fare! Sono riuscito a collegare la stampante al pc dopo aver reinstallato CUPS scomparso misteriosamente ieri; la stampante è collegata al router e condivisa, lancio la stampa di prova ma  mi dice che potrebbe essere scollegata. Aiuto!
<Bizkit86> Buonasera a tutti. Ho questa problema con Ubuntu desktop 18.04.3. I programmi del pacchetto LibreOffice (in particolare Calc e Writer che ho provato) non mi fanno salvare i file.
<Bizkit86> se faccio Salva il programma si scurisce come per fare uscire la finestra di salvataggio ma poi non appare nulla e rimane bloccato così. Mi sapete dire se c'è modo di risolvere il problema? grazie mille
<Bizkit86> Nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-15
<iurc> immagino la domanda sia stupida... non ricordo più la mia password dell'account di sistema, vorrei aggiornare del software e me la chiede... c'e' modo di ritrovarla?
<ilTeto> Buonasera, ci riprovo. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? non riesco a stampare dalla stampante di rete: CUPS la vede ma la stampante non risponde. Grazie
<privato89> salve
<privato89> Vorrei installare il sistema 19.10 mi chiedo qualora volessi passare ad una versione successiva o LTS, se effettuassi il backup del sistema il backup sarebbe compatibile con la nuova versione di Ubuntu che andrò ad installare?
<Mr_Pan> privato89> il passaggio da 19.10 a 20.04 si fa senza backup e altro
<Mr_Pan> il sistema di  avvertirá della nupva versione e ti proporrá upgrade
<privato89> Ottimo, quindi mi rimarranno tutti i file e app installati?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-16
<davide> exit
